# Sono un tradito ...



## random (3 Febbraio 2018)

Sono confuso...arrabbiato...deluso.
La nostra storia inizia al mare, in vacanza, da ragazzi. Continua e si evolve fino al matrimonio, nel 2002, dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento. Poi inizia il mio lavoro e qualche tempo dopo il suo. Un contratto a tempo determinato, a 100 km. da casa. Inizia il suo andirivieni, in autobus o in treno, 5 giorni a settimana. Talvolta in macchina, insieme ad altri colleghi pendolari. Il suo umore peggiora con il tempo...Spesso è stanca. Il sesso inizia a mancare. O meglio: ci autocostringiamo a farlo solo nei giorni "fertili". Siamo costantemente ai ferri corti. Il suo lavoro ci serve, stiamo impostando la vita. Di prendere casa sul posto di lavoro non se ne parla, sarebbe troppo costoso. Andiamo avanti così. A volte va in macchina. A volte la vado a riprendere io, per risparmiarle autobus o treno. Al termine dei due anni di prova, siamo entrambi d'accordo che non sarà possibile proseguire in quel modo, quindi rinuncerà. Invece arriva la proposta di trasferimento a casa. E' un nuovo inizio. Tanti sacrifici portano i frutti sperati. La casa, bella, al centro: un attico, addirittura. Due figli. La sicurezza...i viaggi...la felicità. [continua]


----------



## random (3 Febbraio 2018)

Tante volte nel corso del tempo mi sono interrogato su quel periodo. Qualche volta ho avuto dei sospetti, ma credo che in una situazione come quella sia normale per tutti, averne. Tranne che con una ragazza sua coetanea, non legò con nessuno, anzi, i pessimi rapporti instaurati furono decisivi quando si trattò di decidere se continuare o meno. Posso affermare di aver visto tutti quei colleghi un pugno di volte in due anni. Solo con l'unica "amica", la conoscenza fu più approfondita. Qualche telefonata iquando rientrava in ritardo, per chiederle se era al corrente di qualche problema insorto nel pomeriggio, qualche cena, una giornata al mare noi e lei con il suo ragazzo dell'epoca...

Adesso, dopo 10 anni, una settimana fa incontriamo Elena, l'amica. Appena un saluto, due battute, qualche informazione sui membri del vecchio gruppo. Un paio di domande strane rivolte a mia moglie su Andrea, (ma poi l'hai sentito più? Sai che si è trasferito a ..... un paio di anni fa?). Rimango perplesso.  Le chiedo come mai queste domande. Mia moglie risponde abbastanza stizzita che non lo riesce ad immaginare. 

La notte non dormo. Ed il giorno dopo ritiro fuori il mio vecchio telefono. Con qualche fatica lo riesco ad accendere collegandolo al vecchio caricabatterie dell'auto. Ritrovo ed annoto il numero di Elena. Rimango indeciso sul da farsi, poi scelgo di riprovare a sondare il terreno con mia moglie. Ma lei si aspetta la domanda. Mi conosce. Sa che non mollo facilmente. Mi risponde a brutto muso che fu un pessimo periodo da cui siamo fortunatamente usciti, grazie anche al fatto che lei mi ha sempre amato e rispettato.

Ma dopo due giorni provo a chiamare Elena. Risponde e mi riconosce subito. E' molto imbarazzata ma non cede.  Il giorno dopo la richiamo, cambio tattica, chiedo aiuto. Le dico che ormai la testa mi gira a vuoto. Così esce la verità. Nell'ultimo periodo lei e mia moglie litigarono (a mia insaputa). Alcune volte lei si prese dei meriti che non le spettavano per strappare il trasferimento a casa, per dimostrare che anche fuori sede poteva gestire le cose. Elena non reagì perchè sapeva che era importante che mia moglie rientrasse, ma ci rimase malissimo quando invece di essere ringraziata fu ignorata, neanche salutata. Nel corso del tempo un pò di invidia fece il resto. Nulla di eclatante, ma sufficiente per farle dire quel paio di frasi. 

Lei sa tutto. Mia moglie mi tradì almeno 2 volte. Due pomeriggi che andò con la macchina ed era libera dagli orari dei mezzi pubblici. Con la complicità di  2 persone, (una era lei, ovviamente), che prendendosi un giorno di ferie, coprirono due missioni a cui lei ed Andrea furono assegnate , mentre loro fecero una breve presenza e poi andarono altrove. 

Ecco, questo è tutto. per me il difficile viene adesso.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2018)

certo che quella Elena è una bella serpe.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che quella Elena è una bella serpe.


Altroché.
Invidia di fronte alla felicità.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

Random credo che tu vorrai capire e approfondire.
Ma mi pare che tu abbia già chiaro che è comunque una cosa irrilevante di fronte alla vostra vita.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che quella Elena è una bella serpe.


Ho pensato stronza.
ma è uguale.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho pensato stronza.
> ma è uguale.


Serpe stronza


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Serpe stronza


:rotfl:
Sintesi perfetta


----------



## Farabrutto (3 Febbraio 2018)

E... Acclarato che è una serpe. A che punto sei arrivato? Cioè hai chiesto conto a tua moglie? Mi sa non ancora


----------



## spleen (3 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che quella Elena è una bella serpe.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché.
> Invidia di fronte alla felicità.





Lostris ha detto:


> Ho pensato stronza.
> ma è uguale.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Serpe stronza





Jaalbak ha detto:


> E... Acclarato che è una serpe. A che punto sei arrivato? Cioè hai chiesto conto a tua moglie? Mi sa non ancora


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ammazza che spietati.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ammazza che spietati.


vero, ma andare a tirare fuori il nome del tipo con cui la moglie del nostro nuovo amico aveva avuto anni prima  la tresca proprio davanti al marito, suona molto come una vendetta del tipo:

"ti sei presa i meriti ed i frutti del lavoro che facevo io, adesso ti metto nei casini con tuo marito per una roba morta e sepolta dal tempo"


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero, ma andare a tirare fuori il nome del tipo con cui la moglie del nostro nuovo amico aveva avuto anni prima  la tresca proprio davanti al marito, suona molto come una vendetta del tipo:
> 
> "ti sei presa i meriti ed i frutti del lavoro che facevo io, adesso ti metto nei casini con tuo marito per una roba morta e sepolta dal tempo"


L'amica perfida si ma anche la moglie a dirgli che lo ha sempre amato e rispettato mi suona come una presa per il culo...forse era meglio non rispettarlo, magari non finiva per darla al collega. 
Sempre la solita storia problemi in famiglia tradimento alle porte...pare sia l'unica soluzione.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'amica perfida si ma anche la moglie a dirgli che lo ha sempre amato e rispettato mi suona come una presa per il culo...forse era meglio non rispettarlo, magari non finiva per darla al collega.  Sempre la solita storia problemi in famiglia tradimento alle porte...pare sia l'unica soluzione.


  resta che la cosa era morta e sepolta e finita da anni.   di cui il nostro amico mai sarebbe venuta a conoscenza e che evidentemente non aveva lasciato segni nella moglie.  per cui, tirarla fuori adesso è stata solo una carognata.


----------



## Outdider (3 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta che la cosa era morta e sepolta e finita da anni.   di cui il nostro amico mai sarebbe venuta a conoscenza e che evidentemente non aveva lasciato segni nella moglie.  per cui, tirarla fuori adesso è stata solo una carognata.


Sono d'accordo con te è una carognata...però dico solo che almeno la moglie si risparmiasse la frase riguardante il rispetto.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2018)

Questo insegna che meno persone sono coinvolte in un tradimento meglio è.
Due sono già troppe.


----------



## Outdider (4 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo insegna che meno persone sono coinvolte in un tradimento meglio è.
> Due sono già troppe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Si è presa la rivincita "l'amica".
Era pure a conoscenza che il fatto si era estinto subito, tutto molto intenzionale.

Pessima idea chiedere chiarimenti alla moglie. È farsi solo del male. Se è passato tanto tempo e state bene non è il caso di complicarsi la vita.


----------



## Farabrutto (4 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si è presa la rivincita "l'amica".
> Era pure a conoscenza che il fatto si era estinto subito, tutto molto intenzionale.
> 
> Pessima idea chiedere chiarimenti alla moglie. È farsi solo del male. Se è passato tanto tempo e state bene non è il caso di complicarsi la vita.


Posso essere d'accordo con te. Ma è dura convivere sapendo e senza dire nulla...


----------



## Outdider (4 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si è presa la rivincita "l'amica".
> Era pure a conoscenza che il fatto si era estinto subito, tutto molto intenzionale.
> 
> Pessima idea chiedere chiarimenti alla moglie. È farsi solo del male. Se è passato tanto tempo e state bene non è il caso di complicarsi la vita.


Chi è così freddo, sapendo che il coniuge ti ha tradito, da fare spallucce?


----------



## Outdider (4 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo con te. *Ma è dura convivere sapendo e senza dire nulla...*


Quoto


----------



## sheldon (4 Febbraio 2018)

L'amica le ha fatto da spalla per gli incontri con l'amante ed  ha taciuto quando la moglie si è presa dei riconoscimenti non propri e  alla fine di tutto questo non ha avuto neanche un saluto,un grazie,almeno formale.
Per diverso tempo avra' pensato guarda che str@@nza,credo anche che il carattere della consorte di random non sia molto "dolce",infatti risponde "stizzita" e una seconda volta "a brutto muso",non è quello che si dice Miss Simpatia.
Random non aveva il numero di telefono e solo alla seconda telefonata gli ha detto della relazione e solo perchè è stata spinta fortemente a farlo,penso non avesse l'intenzione di svelare il tutto,ma solo di mettere in imbarazzo la ex collega
Adesso per random sara' molto dura,anche perchè la descrizione che la moglie dava del rapporto che aveva coi colleghi in quel periodo non coincide con questa rivelazione,ecco perchè li ha incontrati solo un pugno di volte in due anni,ecco perchè dichiarava che non aveva buoni rapporti...probabilmente per non far intersecare le due relazioni.
Il fatto poi che si lamentasse delle problematiche logistiche sarebbe normale e probabilmente lo avra' anche condiviso con random,che si sara' sentito anche in colpa per non riuscire a risolvere questa situazione,alla luce pero' di questa nuova rivelazione il tutto assume nuova connotazione.


----------



## Outdider (4 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> L'amica le ha fatto da spalla per gli incontri con l'amante ed  ha taciuto quando la moglie si è presa dei riconoscimenti non propri e  alla fine di tutto questo non ha avuto neanche un saluto,un grazie,almeno formale.
> Per diverso tempo avra' pensato guarda che str@@nza,credo anche che il carattere della consorte di random non sia molto "dolce",infatti risponde "stizzita" e una seconda volta "a brutto muso",non è quello che si dice Miss Simpatia.
> Random non aveva il numero di telefono e solo alla seconda telefonata gli ha detto della relazione e solo perchè è stata spinta fortemente a farlo,penso non avesse l'intenzione di svelare il tutto,ma solo di mettere in imbarazzo la ex collega
> Adesso per random sara' molto dura,anche perchè la descrizione che la moglie dava del rapporto che aveva coi colleghi in quel periodo non coincide con questa rivelazione,ecco perchè li ha incontrati solo un pugno di volte in due anni,ecco perchè dichiarava che non aveva buoni rapporti...probabilmente per non far intersecare le due relazioni.
> Il fatto poi che si lamentasse delle problematiche logistiche sarebbe normale e probabilmente lo avra' anche condiviso con random,che si sara' sentito anche in colpa per non riuscire a risolvere questa situazione,alla luce pero' di questa nuova rivelazione il tutto assume nuova connotazione.


Anchio penso della moglie di Random la stessa cosa...da quello che ha scritto mi pare una di quelle "si fa come dico io!"


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo con te. Ma è dura convivere sapendo e senza dire nulla...





Outdider ha detto:


> Chi è così freddo, sapendo che il coniuge ti ha tradito, da fare spallucce?


 lei ha già confessato, quali altre informazioni può avere?
Adesso ci sta male tra qualche mese passerà, se si tiene conto che è accaduto molto tempo fa ed hanno vissuto fin'ora sereni.
L'unico vero problema è che lui inizierà ad avere sospetti che possa essere accaduto altre volte con altri.


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei ha già confessato, quali altre informazioni può avere?
> Adesso ci sta male tra qualche mese passerà, se si tiene conto che è accaduto molto tempo fa ed hanno vissuto fin'ora sereni.
> L'unico vero problema è che lui inizierà ad avere sospetti che possa essere accaduto altre volte con altri.


Non mi pare abbia confessato... O forse ho letto male. Il fatto che sia accaduto molto tempo fa è decisamente relativo. Ora sai che chi hai davanti non è la persona che immaginavi....e quindi cambia la prospettiva. Mettila come vuoi ma non credo che queste cose cadano in prescrizione


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Non mi pare abbia confessato... O forse ho letto male. Il fatto che sia accaduto molto tempo fa è decisamente relativo. Ora sai che chi hai davanti non è la persona che immaginavi....e quindi cambia la prospettiva. Mettila come vuoi ma non credo che queste cose cadano in prescrizione


quoto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo con te. Ma è dura convivere sapendo e senza dire nulla...


quoto


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei ha già confessato, quali altre informazioni può avere?
> Adesso ci sta male tra qualche mese passerà, se si tiene conto che è accaduto molto tempo fa ed hanno vissuto fin'ora sereni.
> *L'unico vero problema è che lui inizierà ad avere sospetti che possa essere accaduto altre volte con altri.*


Lui scrive:"Lei sa tutto"...non si capisce se sia riferito alla moglie o all'amica. Non credo sia come l'influenza che tra un po di tempo passa. Ti pare poco (grassetto)?. Ogni volta che uscirà si chiederà dove andrà e con chi sarà veramente, ogni missione di lavoro sarà un inferno...poi non è nemmeno sicuro che sia stati solo 2 gli episodi.


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri ho riparlato con Elena. La ricordavo come una ragazza gentile e disponibile. La situazione è più chiara. Vinsero un concorso in 18 e 6 di questi dovevano essere inviati in sedi periferiche dopo 6 mesi-1 anno. Invece dopo 1 anno fu deciso di allungare il periodo formativo a 2 anni, per vari motivi, tra cui il fatto che sedi periferiche non erano "pronte" dal punto di vista burocratico. Inizialmente si creò grande complicità, sembrava che fossero studenti universitari. Ognuno sapeva già dove andare, ognuno con la sua scelta già fatta. Tuttavia, dopo un anno chi era ancora sospeso iniziò a scalpitare e l'ambiente cambiò. Erano troppi e se non delocalizzavano  6 persone, ne avrebbero cacciate 8. Il tizio, Andrea era il classico che ci provava con tutte. Iniziò a fare battute sempre più allusive. Mia moglie iniziò ad accettarle, fino a quando in ufficio, da quello che mi raccontò Elena, partì una mezza pacca sul sedere. Fu un putiferio. Mia moglie decise di coinvolgere i superiori. Per Andrea significava andare a casa, se non subito, dopo pochi mesi. Intervennero tutti per farla desistere. Insistettero per convincere a mia moglie a dare una possibilità di scusarsi al tizio. Alla fine andarono tutti a prendersi un caffè e dopo un pò le scuse furono accettate. Mia moglie ed il tizio rimasero a chiarirsi. In seguito ripresero le battute e secondo Elena anche qualcosa in più. Dopo poco mia moglie le confidò che il matrimonio era in crisi e Andrea le piaceva. Così si inventarono il tutto. Lei iniziò a pressarmi per viaggiare in macchina almeno i giorni del rientro pomeridiano. Io talvolta andavo a riprenderla, per evitare che tornasse a notte fonda. Ma poi, acconsentii. Dopo la prima volta, mia moglie era elettrica e confidò ad Elena la volontà di replicare immediatamente. Li aiutarono ancora e dopo una settimana lo fecero ancora. Era il periodo tra fine agosto ed inizio settembre. Dopo la seconda volta mia moglie confidò ad Elena che la cosa sarebbe morta li. Alla scadenza di contratto, comunicarono a tutti che solo 4 persone sarebbero state trasferite. Le altre avrebbero continuato un altro anno a viaggiare. Da li nacque la necessità di mia moglie  di avere un aiuto per tornare a casa.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ciò di cui ora è assolutamente sicuro è che sua moglie è in grado perfettamente e ne ha la volontà quando necessario di mentirgli senza che questo possa in alcuna maniera essere intuibile.
Quand'è così non ci si fida più.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ciò di cui ora è assolutamente sicuro è che sua moglie è in grado perfettamente e ne ha la volontà quando necessario di mentirgli senza che questo possa in alcuna maniera essere intuibile.
> Quand'è così non ci si fida più.


Molto vero


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Non mi pare abbia confessato... O forse ho letto male. Il fatto che sia accaduto molto tempo fa è decisamente relativo. Ora sai che chi hai davanti non è la persona che immaginavi....e quindi cambia la prospettiva. Mettila come vuoi ma non credo che queste cose cadano in prescrizione


Confermo, queste cose non cadono in prescrizione. Il dolore penso proprio che sia il medesimo e convoglia nella domanda:
"ma allora io con chi ho vissuto fino ad ora?"


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Confermo, queste cose non cadono in prescrizione. Il dolore penso proprio che sia il medesimo e convoglia nella domanda:
> "ma allora io con chi ho vissuto fino ad ora?"


brava


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ciò di cui ora è assolutamente sicuro è che sua moglie è in grado perfettamente e ne ha la volontà quando necessario di mentirgli senza che questo possa in alcuna maniera essere intuibile.
> Quand'è così non ci si fida più.


verissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Non mi pare abbia confessato... O forse ho letto male. Il fatto che sia accaduto molto tempo fa è decisamente relativo. Ora sai che chi hai davanti non è la persona che immaginavi....e quindi cambia la prospettiva. Mettila come vuoi ma non credo che queste cose cadano in prescrizione


lei ha accennato che è roba vecchia di quando non andavano d'accordo.Lo so che non cadono in prescrizione, ma hanno due bambini e se fin'ora funzionava bene tutto vale veramente la pena far saltare tutto.Parlarne senza chiedere dettagli


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lui scrive:"Lei sa tutto"...non si capisce se sia riferito alla moglie o all'amica. Non credo sia come l'influenza che tra un po di tempo passa. Ti pare poco (grassetto)?. Ogni volta che uscirà si chiederà dove andrà e con chi sarà veramente, ogni missione di lavoro sarà un inferno...poi non è nemmeno sicuro che sia stati solo 2 gli episodi.


come dicevo parlarne ma non andare troppo nel dettaglio (intimo). Hanno due bambini, deve valutare bene, perchè poi tra qualche mese si pente.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2018)

Le esigenze familiari sono una priorita’. E un errore in un matrimonio ci puo’ stare. Il punto e’ che secondo il mio modesto punto di vista il tradimento e’ come il sacerdozio: ti puoi anche spogliare dell’abito talare ma sempre prete resti. Chiaro no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ciò di cui ora è assolutamente sicuro è che sua moglie è in grado perfettamente e ne ha la volontà quando necessario di mentirgli senza che questo possa in alcuna maniera essere intuibile.
> Quand'è così non ci si fida più.


sono d'accordo, ma vanno messi sulla bilancia molte cose. Capisco la doccia gelata che si è preso, ma deve valutare: Parlarne, ma lei ha già accennato che era capitato in un brutto periodo. Dovrebbe solo comunicarle quanto ci sia riamsto male (delusione e sofferenze sue ). Parlare di se , per vedere come reagisce lei, l'inquisitore non serve a niente. 1 , 2, 100 volte ora hai scoperto che mente, appunto, tutto quello che dice va preso con le pinze.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei ha accennato che è roba vecchia di quando non andavano d'accordo.Lo so che non cadono in prescrizione, ma hanno due bambini e se fin'ora funzionava bene tutto vale veramente la pena far saltare tutto.Parlarne senza chiedere dettagli


La questione dei dettagli è soggettiva.
Ciò che disturba è che, pur essendo una storia vecchia, sia emersa per caso e non certo per volontà della moglie, che ha continuato a negare fino all'ultimo.
E' stata bugiarda quando ha tradito, lo è stata - certamente per necessità - anche adesso a distanza di anni.
E' un problema di stima (ti trovi di fronte una persona che si è palesata come non sincera con te), che va risolto. 
Forse per questo io le darei facoltà di parlare a ruota libera, in maniera da poter valutare la sua apertura effettiva al dialogo che è attualmente inficiata dalla paura delle conseguenze.
Si dà per scontato che i traditori minimizzino, ma è anche vero che il tradito non ha quasi mai voglia di ascoltare, provando repulsione o fastidio alla condivisione dell'accaduto, e questo lascia sempre aperta la ferita aperta dalla scoperta della menzogna, che resta lì, confinata nel suo spazio non condivisibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La questione dei dettagli è soggettiva.
> Ciò che disturba è che, pur essendo una storia vecchia, sia emersa per caso e non certo per volontà della moglie, che ha continuato a negare fino all'ultimo.
> E' stata bugiarda quando ha tradito, lo è stata - certamente per necessità - anche adesso a distanza di anni.
> E' un problema di stima (ti trovi di fronte una persona che si è palesata come non sincera con te), che va risolto.
> ...


non lo farà mai, dalla risposta stizzita, non lo farà. 
Quando ho capito che stava per regalare un profumo, ho cercato di farlo parlare ha risposto in modo stizzoso e sarcastico.
Ho chiuso il discorso. Il giorno dopo (pdata della consegna della regalia) intorno alle dieci gli ho mandato un whatsapp, dicendo sò che mi hai mentito, non ho voluto approfondire , fai come credi.
Per un'occasione mi ha regalato un profumo e gli ho risposto che non lo volevo, è lì sul comò ben in vista ancora chiuso.


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


Se la storia dell' amica è vera io parlerei in modo franco con tua moglie. Non recriminerei ma le chiederei cosa eri tu all' epoca per lei quali sono le motivazioni cosa fosse lui per lei....poi le parlerei di voi 2 di cosa significa lei per te e cosa provi in questo momento...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se la storia dell' amica è vera io parlerei in modo franco con tua moglie. Non recriminerei ma le chiederei cosa eri tu all' epoca per lei quali sono le motivazioni cosa fosse lui per lei....poi le parlerei di voi 2 di cosa significa lei per te e cosa provi in questo momento...


Quoto.
Tenendo anche conto che la situazione negli anni è molto mutata  tra loro due e che lei può non riconoscersi affatto in quello che era e fece allora.


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


Se ti contattasse il marito di una collega per sapere verità nascoste... ti prenderesti la responsabilità di spiattellare tutto?


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Se ti contattasse il marito di una collega per sapere verità nascoste... ti prenderesti la responsabilità di spiattellare tutto?


Ma io so già tutto. Chiamerei Marco e gli direi che Elena mi ha raccontato tutto. E' normale che in questi casi una persona, giusto o sbagliato che sia, dia una mano ad un amico piuttosto che ad uno sconosciuto (anche se è il marito di una amica, o presunta tale). Lui era grande amico di Andrea. Quindi dal mio punto di vista non c'è nulla di sbagliato nel suo comportamento. Il problema è che ci  avrò parlato 2  o 3 volte per pochi attimi dieci anni fa. Non ho la più pallida idea di quella che potrebbe essere la sua reazione. Anche se in qualche modo si è fatto coinvolgere nella storia ed è quindi lecito fargli alcune domande.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


Ma cosa dici!!! Tu hai paura di affrontare tua moglie e tiri in mezzo tutte queste persone. Ma......


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


E' un buon modo per far incazzare tua moglie e rendere difficile qualsiasi percorso tra voi.
Devi cercare il dialogo con lei, solo con lei.


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici!!! Tu hai paura di affrontare tua moglie e tiri in mezzo tutte queste persone. Ma......



Mi trovo ad affrontare persone per cui questa storia è morta e sepolta. Ma non è così per me. Per me è successo ieri ed io sono diverse notti che non dormo e sto male. Non sono io che ho creato questo casino, ma adesso è compito mio sbrogliare la matassa. Ho bisogno di tempo e certezze prima di affrontare lei. Devo anche capire se le motivazioni di quello che è successo furono uniche ed irripetibili, oppure se ha continuato a mia insaputa a tradirmi con la stessa o con altre persone. Perchè scelse di interrompere una cosa che le stava piacendo, (se davvero la interruppe), subito?(quasi subito?). Sono sicuro che Andrea lo disse a Marco...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La questione dei dettagli è soggettiva.
> Ciò che disturba è che, pur essendo una storia vecchia, sia emersa per caso e non certo per volontà della moglie, che ha continuato a negare fino all'ultimo.
> E' stata bugiarda quando ha tradito, lo è stata - certamente per necessità - anche adesso a distanza di anni.
> E' un problema di stima (ti trovi di fronte una persona che si è palesata come non sincera con te), che va risolto.
> ...


quotone


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un buon modo per far incazzare tua moglie e rendere difficile qualsiasi percorso tra voi.
> Devi cercare il dialogo con lei, solo con lei.


guarda, ha già sbagliato andando a telefonare all'amica per avere delucidazioni. Vedrai quando la moglie di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] lo verrà a sapere cosa ne viene fuori.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri ho riparlato con Elena. La ricordavo come una ragazza gentile e disponibile. La situazione è più chiara. Vinsero un concorso in 18 e 6 di questi dovevano essere inviati in sedi periferiche dopo 6 mesi-1 anno. Invece dopo 1 anno fu deciso di allungare il periodo formativo a 2 anni, per vari motivi, tra cui il fatto che sedi periferiche non erano "pronte" dal punto di vista burocratico. Inizialmente si creò grande complicità, sembrava che fossero studenti universitari. Ognuno sapeva già dove andare, ognuno con la sua scelta già fatta. Tuttavia, dopo un anno chi era ancora sospeso iniziò a scalpitare e l'ambiente cambiò. Erano troppi e se non delocalizzavano  6 persone, ne avrebbero cacciate 8. Il tizio, Andrea era il classico che ci provava con tutte. Iniziò a fare battute sempre più allusive. Mia moglie iniziò ad accettarle, fino a quando in ufficio, da quello che mi raccontò Elena, partì una mezza pacca sul sedere. Fu un putiferio. Mia moglie decise di coinvolgere i superiori. Per Andrea significava andare a casa, se non subito, dopo pochi mesi. Intervennero tutti per farla desistere. Insistettero per convincere a mia moglie a dare una possibilità di scusarsi al tizio. Alla fine andarono tutti a prendersi un caffè e dopo un pò le scuse furono accettate. Mia moglie ed il tizio rimasero a chiarirsi. In seguito ripresero le battute e secondo Elena anche qualcosa in più. Dopo poco mia moglie le confidò che il matrimonio era in crisi e Andrea le piaceva. Così si inventarono il tutto. Lei iniziò a pressarmi per viaggiare in macchina almeno i giorni del rientro pomeridiano. Io talvolta andavo a riprenderla, per evitare che tornasse a notte fonda. Ma poi, acconsentii. Dopo la prima volta, mia moglie era elettrica e confidò ad Elena la volontà di replicare immediatamente. Li aiutarono ancora e dopo una settimana lo fecero ancora. Era il periodo tra fine agosto ed inizio settembre. Dopo la seconda volta mia moglie confidò ad Elena che la cosa sarebbe morta li. Alla scadenza di contratto, comunicarono a tutti che solo 4 persone sarebbero state trasferite. Le altre avrebbero continuato un altro anno a viaggiare. Da li nacque la necessità di mia moglie  di avere un aiuto per tornare a casa.


Ammazza quanto amore e rispetto ha avuto...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma io so già tutto. Chiamerei Marco e gli direi che Elena mi ha raccontato tutto. E' normale che in questi casi una persona, giusto o sbagliato che sia, dia una mano ad un amico piuttosto che ad uno sconosciuto (anche se è il marito di una amica, o presunta tale). Lui era grande amico di Andrea. Quindi dal mio punto di vista non c'è nulla di sbagliato nel suo comportamento. Il problema è che ci  avrò parlato 2  o 3 volte per pochi attimi dieci anni fa. Non ho la più pallida idea di quella che potrebbe essere la sua reazione. Anche se in qualche modo si è fatto coinvolgere nella storia ed è quindi lecito fargli alcune domande.


prendi anche in considerazione l'ipotesi che non si ricordi nulla e non possa dirti nulla e che potresti mettere Elena in grossi casini.     voglio dire, è sicuramente una serpe, ma se a me arrivasse la chiamata del marito di una mia ex collega di cui potrei anche essermi dimenticato che mi chiede una roba di 10 anni fa, probabilmente risponderei che ha sbagliato persona e che non mi stia più a dsturbare e se mi ricordo ancora del numero di Elena, le faccio un culo come la breccia di Porta Pia. e non in senso buono


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendi anche in considerazione l'ipotesi che non si ricordi nulla e non possa dirti nulla e che potresti mettere Elena in grossi casini.     voglio dire, è sicuramente una serpe, ma se a me arrivasse la chiamata del marito di una mia ex collega di cui potrei anche essermi dimenticato che mi chiede una roba di 10 anni fa, probabilmente risponderei che ha sbagliato persona e che non mi stia più a dsturbare e se mi ricordo ancora del numero di Elena, le faccio un culo come la breccia di Porta Pia. e non in senso buono



Però potrebbe anche raccontare qualcosa. In fondo, cosa potrebbe cambiare per lui? E se Elena si fosse inventata tutto?  Magari si sono effettivamente visti, ma poi mia moglie si è tirata indietro! Forse poi lui ha insistito per una seconda possibilità, ma senza successo...


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Però potrebbe anche raccontare qualcosa. In fondo, cosa potrebbe cambiare per lui? E se Elena si fosse inventata tutto?  Magari si sono effettivamente visti, ma poi mia moglie si è tirata indietro! Forse poi lui ha insistito per una seconda possibilità, ma senza successo...


tu però tieni presente le 2 ipotesi più probabili:

che sono passati 10 anni e non si ricordi manco più di aver conosciuto tua moglie

che sia ancora amico di Andrea e quindi gli parerebbe il culo, dicendo appunto che Elena s'è inventata tutto e tu resteresti col dubbio eterno su chi ti stia mentendo.

o tu affronti tua moglie dicendole guarda che ho parlato con Elena e mi ha raccontato questo e quello oppure abbozzi e metti sul piatto della bilancia 10 anni di vita comune.

se poi il tuo dubbio è che tua moglie ti tradisca tuttora, con Andrea o con qualcun altro, allora prendi un investigatore e fagli raccogliere le prove, se ci sono.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Febbraio 2018)

A quanto sembra si sono visti un paio di volte e poi fine, giusto ?
E tu lo scopri a distanza di anni e vuoi coinvolgere gente che non ha nulla a che fare con te (nè ha mai avuto a che fare con te) per estorcere chiarimenti di cui sei già in possesso, giusto ?


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso, dopo 10 anni, una settimana fa incontriamo Elena, l'amica. Appena un saluto, due battute, qualche informazione sui membri del vecchio gruppo. *Un paio di domande strane rivolte a mia moglie su Andrea, *(ma poi l'hai sentito più? Sai che si è trasferito a ..... un paio di anni fa?). Rimango perplesso.  Le chiedo come mai queste domande. *Mia moglie risponde abbastanza stizzita che non lo riesce ad immaginare*.


Quanto può essere strana una domanda su un collega per far drizzare le antenne a un marito dopo 10 anni?
"L'hai poi sentito più?".
Poteva semplicemente essere l'organizzatore delle gare di calcetto aziendale o uno che la tampinava senza risultato.
Poteva raccontare anche una storia di molestie - visto che c'è stata. 
E invece no.
La moglie risponde "stizzita che non lo riesce ad immaginare", la peggior reazione per chi vuole nascondere qualcosa senza farsi notare.
Dopo 10 anni ancora questa storia sembra avere energia sufficiente per far parlare ancora di sé.
Due scopate e basta, la storia finita all'epoca, Elena che avrebbe dovuto saperlo, visto che tra l'altro è perfettamente informata  del trasferimento di Andrea otto anni dopo quella storia, quindi si suppone non l'abbia perso di vista.
Otto anni in cui Andrea avrebbe dovuto chiaramente far comprendere a chiunque che era finita definitivamente, essendo tra l'altro uno che ci prova con tutte o sicuramente con molte, chissà quante altre donne avrà scopato dopo.
Finita, morte, sepolta quella vecchia vicenda. Due scopate. Non c'è stato neppure un coinvolgimento sentimentale. Non più di tanto, visto quello che è durata, e si suppone che si sia esaurita.
E invece no.
Anche qui.
L'amica chiede a Elena, insiste nel metterla in imbarazzo, e lei reagisce infastidita. Dissotterrano entrambe i fossili, pretendendo siano ancora vivi.
Questo perché sicuramente l'amica è stronza e ce l'ha ancora su. Altri fossili che vengono alla luce. Altre vite da simulare. Ma non cede subito. Ci vuole un po' perché racconti.
E racconta tutto. E' sincera. 

Sincera.

Sincera.

Perché?

Perché non dovrebbe coprirla se avesse compreso l'errore?
Perché dovrebbe limitarsi a minimizzare se volesse vendicarsi?
Non c'è una verità. No. Non ancora.
Forse non ci sarà mai.
_Non si deve cercare la verità, ma la sincerità._


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A quanto sembra si sono visti un paio di volte e poi fine, giusto ?
> E tu lo scopri a distanza di anni e vuoi coinvolgere gente che non ha nulla a che fare con te (nè ha mai avuto a che fare con te) per estorcere chiarimenti di cui sei già in possesso, giusto ?


Io chiedo con gentilezza, non estorco proprio niente. Ovviamente potrei essere un pò insistente, ma sfido chiunque al mio posto a non esserlo. Sul fatto che non abbia mai avuto a che fare con me o addirittura non ricorda chi sono non sono d'accordo, dal momento che ha fattivamente collaborato a farmi spuntare un paio di corna.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io chiedo con gentilezza, non estorco proprio niente. Ovviamente potrei essere un pò insistente, ma sfido chiunque al mio posto a non esserlo. Sul fatto che non abbia mai avuto a che fare con me o addirittura non ricorda chi sono non sono d'accordo, dal momento che ha fattivamente collaborato a farmi spuntare un paio di corna.


infatti, sono d'accordo con te .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri ho riparlato con Elena. La ricordavo come una ragazza gentile e disponibile. La situazione è più chiara. Vinsero un concorso in 18 e 6 di questi dovevano essere inviati in sedi periferiche dopo 6 mesi-1 anno. Invece dopo 1 anno fu deciso di allungare il periodo formativo a 2 anni, per vari motivi, tra cui il fatto che sedi periferiche non erano "pronte" dal punto di vista burocratico. Inizialmente si creò grande complicità, sembrava che fossero studenti universitari. Ognuno sapeva già dove andare, ognuno con la sua scelta già fatta. Tuttavia, dopo un anno chi era ancora sospeso iniziò a scalpitare e l'ambiente cambiò. Erano troppi e se non delocalizzavano  6 persone, ne avrebbero cacciate 8. Il tizio, Andrea era il classico che ci provava con tutte. Iniziò a fare battute sempre più allusive. Mia moglie iniziò ad accettarle, fino a quando in ufficio, da quello che mi raccontò Elena, partì una mezza pacca sul sedere. Fu un putiferio. Mia moglie decise di coinvolgere i superiori. Per Andrea significava andare a casa, se non subito, dopo pochi mesi. Intervennero tutti per farla desistere. Insistettero per convincere a mia moglie a dare una possibilità di scusarsi al tizio. Alla fine andarono tutti a prendersi un caffè e dopo un pò le scuse furono accettate. Mia moglie ed il tizio rimasero a chiarirsi. In seguito ripresero le battute e secondo Elena anche qualcosa in più. Dopo poco mia moglie le confidò che il matrimonio era in crisi e Andrea le piaceva. Così si inventarono il tutto. Lei iniziò a pressarmi per viaggiare in macchina almeno i giorni del rientro pomeridiano. Io talvolta andavo a riprenderla, per evitare che tornasse a notte fonda. Ma poi, acconsentii. Dopo la prima volta, mia moglie era elettrica e confidò ad Elena la volontà di replicare immediatamente. Li aiutarono ancora e dopo una settimana lo fecero ancora. Era il periodo tra fine agosto ed inizio settembre. Dopo la seconda volta mia moglie confidò ad Elena che la cosa sarebbe morta li. Alla scadenza di contratto, comunicarono a tutti che solo 4 persone sarebbero state trasferite. Le altre avrebbero continuato un altro anno a viaggiare. Da li nacque la necessità di mia moglie  di avere un aiuto per tornare a casa.


Fossi tua moglie considererei questo tuo colloquio un tradimento.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda, ha già sbagliato andando a telefonare all'amica per avere delucidazioni. Vedrai quando la moglie di @_random_ lo verrà a sapere cosa ne viene fuori.


Perchè avrebbe sbagliato, ha cercato conferme di qualcosa che la moglie non gli avrebbe mai detto...ha mentito ed avrebbe continuato...e basta con questa storia che non dovrebbe andare a fondo della storia...sarebbe meglio arrovellarsi il cervello con delle domande a cui non avrebbe risposte?


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fossi tua moglie considererei questo tuo colloquio un tradimento.



Perche'?  Scopre di essere stato tradito, ci sta tutto che parli con chi glielo ha fatto capire.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'?  Scopre di essere stato tradito, ci sta tutto che parli con chi glielo ha fatto capire.


Dopo lo sgamo dovrebbe parlare con lei, se vuole superarlo, non considerare attendibile una persona che ha fatto capire proprio per fare del male.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io chiedo con gentilezza, non estorco proprio niente. Ovviamente potrei essere un pò insistente, ma sfido chiunque al mio posto a non esserlo. Sul fatto che non abbia mai avuto a che fare con me o addirittura non ricorda chi sono non sono d'accordo, dal momento che ha fattivamente collaborato a farmi spuntare un paio di corna.


Fai quello che credi meglio sia giusto per te, solo per te. Credo siano comportamenti che tutti i traditi adottino. Chi ti consiglia di fermarti è perchè sanno bene che gli incontri non si son fermati a 2...ne scoprirai delle belle. Scoprirai che quella che hai al tuo fianco è un'estranea, coprirai che le balle non si son fermate ai soli incontri...e l'atteggiamento di passare sopra tutto e tutti per ottenere quello che vuole lo dimostra. Sei pronto per tutto questo? A te la scelta


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perchè avrebbe sbagliato, ha cercato conferme di qualcosa che la moglie non gli avrebbe mai detto...ha mentito ed avrebbe continuato...e basta con questa storia che non dovrebbe andare a fondo della storia...sarebbe meglio arrovellarsi il cervello con delle domande a cui non avrebbe risposte?


le ha chiesto una volta, lei si è stizzita di conseguenza si è rivolto all'amica. No guarda ha sbagliato già lì. 
La cosiddetta amica, potrebbe dire anche falsità solo per vendetta, a chi credere? La moglie non ha smentito, doveva percorre quella strada. Fa prima a mettere dei manifesti dove abita e lavora la moglie a questo punto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le ha chiesto una volta, lei si è stizzita di conseguenza si è rivolto all'amica. No guarda ha sbagliato già lì.
> La cosiddetta amica, potrebbe dire anche falsità solo per vendetta, a chi credere? La moglie non ha smentito, doveva percorre quella strada. Fa prima a mettere dei manifesti dove abita e lavora la moglie a questo punto


:up:


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le ha chiesto una volta, lei si è stizzita di conseguenza si è rivolto all'amica. No guarda ha sbagliato già lì.
> La cosiddetta amica, potrebbe dire anche falsità solo per vendetta, a chi credere? La moglie non ha smentito, doveva percorre quella strada. Fa prima a mettere dei manifesti dove abita e lavora la moglie a questo punto


Stizzita,perchè forse scoprirà che non è stata lei a farla finita ma è stato lui a darle il ben servito? Comunque se sono delle falsità è meglio che se ne accerti...altrimenti rimarrà col  dubbio a vita...meglio una brutta verità che un bella bugia...ma pare che questo messaggio non arrivi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Stizzita,perchè forse scoprirà che non è stata lei a farla finita ma è stato lui a darle il ben servito? Comunque se sono delle falsità è meglio che se ne accerti...altrimenti rimarrà col  dubbio a vita...meglio una brutta verità che un bella bugia...ma pare che questo messaggio non arrivi.


Ma la verità che è importante è quella della moglie, non di una estranea a cui si può raccontare di tutto o può aver capito quello che aveva in testa lei.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'?  Scopre di essere stato tradito, ci sta tutto che parli con chi glielo ha fatto capire.


Sì.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la verità che è importante è quella della moglie, non di una estranea a cui si può raccontare di tutto o può aver capito quello che aveva in testa lei.


La verità non verrà fuori mai.
Quello che conta è capire chi in questa storia è sincero.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la verità che è importante è quella della moglie, non di una estranea a cui si può raccontare di tutto o può aver capito quello che aveva in testa lei.


sei sicura che la moglie gli direbbe la verità?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perchè avrebbe sbagliato, ha cercato conferme di qualcosa che la moglie non gli avrebbe mai detto...ha mentito ed avrebbe continuato...e basta con questa storia che non dovrebbe andare a fondo della storia...sarebbe meglio arrovellarsi il cervello con delle domande a cui non avrebbe risposte?


giusto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'?  Scopre di essere stato tradito, ci sta tutto che parli con chi glielo ha fatto capire.


quoto


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le ha chiesto una volta, lei si è stizzita di conseguenza si è rivolto all'amica. No guarda ha sbagliato già lì.
> La cosiddetta amica, potrebbe dire anche falsità solo per vendetta, a chi credere? La moglie non ha smentito, doveva percorre quella strada. Fa prima a mettere dei manifesti dove abita e lavora la moglie a questo punto


c'è puzza di bruciato ecco perché.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Tradito? ha detto:


> sei sicura che la moglie gli direbbe la verità?


No.Ma la verità della moglie è quella che conta.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque io per arrivare alla verità sono dovuto andare a leggere le loro mail.
Mia moglie non si sarebbe mai sognata di raccontarmi tutto quanto.
Come avrebbe fatto chiunque del resto.
Se non avessi avute delle conferme io non avrei mai potuto dialogare con lei alla pari.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io per arrivare alla verità sono dovuto andare a leggere le loro mail.
> Mia moglie non si sarebbe mai sognata di raccontarmi tutto quanto.
> Come avrebbe fatto chiunque del resto.
> Se non avessi avute delle conferme io non avrei mai potuto dialogare con lei alla pari.


Boh! Ma chi se ne frega?
Voglio dire che, una volta scoperta la relazione o la reiterazione della relazione, quello che conta è la volontà del traditore.
Tanto se dice due volte e invece sono state venti non cambia la sostanza.
Poi ho bluffato alla grande e ha funzionato benissimo.


----------



## The guardian (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh! Ma chi se ne frega?
> Voglio dire che, una volta scoperta la relazione o la reiterazione della relazione, quello che conta è la volontà del traditore.
> Tanto se dice due volte e invece sono state venti non cambia la sostanza.
> Poi ho bluffato alla grande e ha funzionato benissimo.


 poi un traditore tende sempre a sminuire tutto


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh! Ma chi se ne frega?
> Voglio dire che, una volta scoperta la relazione o la reiterazione della relazione, quello che conta è la volontà del traditore.
> Tanto se dice due volte e invece sono state venti non cambia la sostanza.
> Poi ho bluffato alla grande e ha funzionato benissimo.


Conta se ti trovi una persona di fronte che ti comprende ed è il più possibile sincera o una che continua a fare solo i suoi interessi.
Due volte o due anni o più o due amanti sono situazioni molto diverse che spiegano cose differenti che conviene condividere se si vuol restare.
Due scopate in tempo di crisi si tollerano più facilmente di una relazione durata anni.
E ciò che è intollerabile è che chi ha tradito mantenga la possibilità di decidere solo lui quale distanza far mantenere al tradito.


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao Marco, sono R., il marito di C.. Probabilmente non ti ricorderai di me, è passato molto tempo....
Mi interrompe subito. "Ciaoooo, come va? No, aspetta: lo avrò ripetuto 1000 volte ad Andrea di lasciar perdere, che era sposata, che viaggiava ed era sotto stress. La lui era proprio stronzo su queste cose. Arrivi tardi, lo sai? adesso è negli USA, un bel contratto. Non credo che tornerà.". Si lo so, Elena mi ha detto che è a ....
-Vorresti sapere? Sei sicuro, vero?- -Ma io so già tutto!!- - Non credo....-

Inizia così una telefonata cordiale, sembravano due vecchi amici....
Lui e Andrea si appoggiavano dai tempi dell'Università, quindi il caso di mia moglie era un caso normale. Rientrava nel quadro di favori che due universitari si scambiano ripetutamente. Alla stregua di tenere il posto davanti a lezione, fotocopiare gli appunti, prestare la casa per una scopata. Tutto quì. Andrea ci provò da subito ed ebbe 1 anno e 9 mesi per riuscirci. Nel frattempo non si fece mancare nulla, ma mia moglie era sempre li, tutti i giorni. Iniziò con qualche gentilezza, poi qualche battuta, poi qualche "strusciata" casuale. Lei si negò ripetutamente con le parole, ma non con i fatti. Fino a quando calcò la mano e successe il putiferio. Rimasero tutti stupiti della reazione di C.. Secondo tutti, era ovvio che prima o poi avrebbe ceduto. Si vedeva da mille piccoli dettagli. In questo senso, secondo Marco, tutti loro (18) furono complici nello smontare la reazione di C. ed in qualche modo "accompagnarla" tra le braccia di Andrea. Qualcuno sottovoce le disse anche qualcosa del tipo: " qua stiamo tutti insieme...non fare la preziosa e non creare casini irrimediabili: è solo una pacca al culo. Se fossi stata un uomo te la dava sulla schiena". 

Si videro così la prima volta, ma stando al racconto di Marco, Andrea pur ottenendo quello che voleva non ne fu soddisfatto. Dopo una giornata di tira e molla ottenne solo una sveltina condita da poco altro. Ma alla fine lei aveva ceduto, sia pur tra mille remore, rimpianti e lacrime successive. Quindi lui ebbe buon gioco nel convincerla a replicare, con maggiore calma in un altro momento. Forse voleva fare un ripasso generale del Kamasutra. Comunque C. accettò e si organizzarono per replicare dopo una settimana. Ma la settimana dopo, mia moglie si negò, dicendo che l'aver commesso un grande errore una volta non era una autorizzazione a sbagliare ancora. Intimò ad Andrea di smetterla perchè ad un suo minimo accenno che non le fosse piaciuto sarebbe scattata la denuncia per molestie all'Ufficio del personale e continuò dicendo che la scopata non l'aveva vista nessuno, mentre la pacca sul culo era di dominio pubblico.

Due mesi dopo, come ho scritto, C. ottenne il trasferimento a casa, anche se ormai da quell'ufficio aveva deciso di andare via in ogni caso...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao Marco, sono R., il marito di C.. Probabilmente non ti ricorderai di me, è passato molto tempo....
> Mi interrompe subito. "Ciaoooo, come va? No, aspetta: lo avrò ripetuto 1000 volte ad Andrea di lasciar perdere, che era sposata, che viaggiava ed era sotto stress. La lui era proprio stronzo su queste cose. Arrivi tardi, lo sai? adesso è negli USA, un bel contratto. Non credo che tornerà.". Si lo so, Elena mi ha detto che è a ....
> -Vorresti sapere? Sei sicuro, vero?- -Ma io so già tutto!!- - Non credo....-
> 
> ...


Ma all'epoca perché non ti accenno' almeno di quella pacca sul culo?
Comunque il tipo ha concordato la versione  con l'amica.
Mi chiedo cosa vogliano da te.
Stai cascando in una situazione esattamente come loro avevano previsto che accadesse.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> poi un traditore tende sempre a sminuire tutto


Non lo dubito.
Ma è quello che conta.
Ribadisco che la narrazione, per quanto non veritiera, sia la cosa che conta perché rappresenta la volontà del traditore nei confronti del tradito.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma all'epoca perché non ti accenno' almeno di quella pacca sul culo?
> Comunque il tipo ha concordato la versione con l'amica
> Mi chiedo cosa vogliano da te.


penso che l'invidia sia una brutta bestia , la verità sarà dura da scoprire


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> penso che l'invidia sia una brutta bestia , la verità sarà dura da scoprire


Io sento molta puzza di bruciato.
Un incontro casuale... dopo 10 anni. Mah.
Un accenno casuale.
Le telefonate concordate...


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la verità che è importante è quella della moglie, non di una estranea a cui si può raccontare di tutto o può aver capito quello che aveva in testa lei.


Ma alla moglie lui non crede...ed attualmente non sa se la moglie sia un'estranea o meno.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.Ma la verità della moglie è quella che conta.


Quindi se la moglie lo prende in giro va bene? Tanto quella che conta è sua verità....


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma all'epoca perché non ti accenno' almeno di quella pacca sul culo?
> Comunque il tipo ha concordato la versione  con l'amica.
> Mi chiedo cosa vogliano da te.
> Stai cascando in una situazione esattamente come loro avevano previsto che accadesse.





ologramma ha detto:


> penso che l'invidia sia una brutta bestia , la verità sarà dura da scoprire





Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi se la moglie lo prende in giro va bene? Tanto quella che conta è sua verità....



Ho la sensazione che mia moglie si sia sentita con Elena (o viceversa) e poi con Marco.....


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che mia moglie si sia sentita con Elena (o viceversa) e poi con Marco.....


a che pro? che sei su scherzi a parte?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Stizzita,perchè forse scoprirà che non è stata lei a farla finita ma è stato lui a darle il ben servito? Comunque se sono delle falsità è meglio che se ne accerti...altrimenti rimarrà col  dubbio a vita...meglio una brutta verità che un bella bugia...ma pare che questo messaggio non arrivi.


 intanto la moglie ha già accennato e lui "coraggiosamente" non ha affrontato il discorso.La verità non la saprà mai tutta. E i sospetti mi sembra di aver capito che a suo tempo li ha anche avuti.Perché chiedere a destra e a manca è non affrontare seriamente il discorso con la diretta interessata?Io sono d'ACCORDO con quello che sostieni, non condivido questo metodo da pettegolo. Ti rendi conto che se la moglie negli anni ha fatto carriera , qualche stronzo che vuol fargliela pagare potrebbe dire cose mai accadute? Cerchiamo di essere realistici in tutti i sensi.Ti faccio un esempio, a mio marito una conoscente è andata a dire di controllarmi, in occasione di una vacanza, io qui ti dico sinceramente che ho scherzato ma non è accaduto nulla. In realtà il tipo in questione flirtava con un'altra. Ti rendi conto questa deficiente cosa si è inventata ed andata a dire a mio marito. Sai perché , è una zizzaniosa. La tengo tutti alla larga, sparla di tutti e racconta un sacco di balle. Metti in conto che gente così esiste, io mi prendo la responsabilità di ciò che ho fatto ma non di cattiverie inventate.


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto la moglie ha già accennato e lui "coraggiosamente" non ha affrontato il discorso.



Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.

I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


spiegami il significato del mettersi d accordo tua moglie e i suoi amici....ti han detto entrambi che ci è stata, ok i toui distinguo ...ma c è stata eccome....poi se devi spaccare il capello in 4 ricorda che sono passati dieci anni vissuti meravigliosamente con lei.....è tutto diverso ...le cose vanno contestualizzate


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


Come te ho scelto di voler sapere tutto o quasi..è vero..serve per capire chi hai accanto...ma prima di approfondire decidi bene se vuoi stare con lei a ogni costo..se è si...evita domande....tanto le risposte fanno sempre male..e alla fine resti con lei ma sofferente, deluso ed incredulo.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


io alla telefonata fatta con Marco ci credo come credo ai rigori per la juve.

prima di tutto perchè se veramente fosse stata una chiacchierata genuina è matematicamente impossibile che uno si ricordi i dettagli di una cosa successa 10 anni fa così di botto.     ho visto un numero sufficiente di escussione testi in tribunale per dirti questo.

secondariamente, tu sei un perfetto sconosciuto, Andrea è l'amicone dei tempi dell'università e Marco lo va a sputtanare con te su 2 piedi, disegnando tua moglie non dico come un santa vergine, ma quantomeno come una che alla fine ha resistito all'ammaliatore?

infine, tu hai le idee più confuse di prima.  e con tua moglie, ora che intendi fare?  le parlerai finalmente di quanto accaduto?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


ottimo, quoto


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> spiegami il significato del mettersi d accordo tua moglie e i suoi amici....ti han detto entrambi che ci è stata, ok i toui distinguo ...ma c è stata eccome....poi se devi spaccare il capello in 4 ricorda che sono passati dieci anni vissuti meravigliosamente con lei.....è tutto diverso ...le cose vanno contestualizzate




cerco un appiglio a cui attaccarmi.....


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io alla telefonata fatta con Marco ci credo come credo ai rigori per la juve.
> 
> infine, tu hai le idee più confuse di prima.  e con tua moglie, ora che intendi fare?  le parlerai finalmente di quanto accaduto?


Marco e mia moglie, secondo te,  si sono sentiti in questi giorni?


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


Ginevra secondo me ha introdotto un dubbio affatto da sottovalutare.
Io continuo a pensare che non sia casuale questo tuo coinvolgimento.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Marco e mia moglie, secondo te,  si sono sentiti in questi giorni?


Secondo me no.
Elena e Marco si'.
C'è qualche vendetta in corso.
Secondo me.
Se non parli con tua moglie rischi di fare casino e basta.


----------



## Frithurik (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> Elena e Marco si'.
> C'è qualche vendetta in corso.
> Secondo me.
> Se non parli con tua moglie rischi casini.


Sempre che questa storia sia vera.Boh?


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto può essere strana una domanda su un collega per far drizzare le antenne a un marito dopo 10 anni?
> "L'hai poi sentito più?".
> Poteva semplicemente essere l'organizzatore delle gare di calcetto aziendale o uno che la tampinava senza risultato.
> Poteva raccontare anche una storia di molestie - visto che c'è stata.
> ...


Minchia Danny mi sembri Lucarelli :rotfl:


----------



## random (5 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me no.
> Elena e Marco si'.
> C'è qualche vendetta in corso.
> Secondo me.
> Se non parli con tua moglie rischi di fare casino e basta.



Tuttavia il primo incontro è stato casuale. Elena non è della nostra città anche se qualche volta ci passa


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Tuttavia il primo incontro è stato casuale. Elena non è della nostra città anche se qualche volta ci passa


Casualmente però ha detto qualcosa che era meglio di teneva per se...


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2018)

Che sia una resa dei conti o una semplice coincidenza a mio avviso non cambiano molto i termini della faccenda.
Se fosse un complotto il tradimento sarebbe meno grave?
O sarebbe più grave se fosse una casualità?
Quello che serve (e random sembra lo abbia capito benissimo) è avvicinarsi quanto più possibile alla verità dei fatti. (Se ci si riesce)

E poi sì, una cosa, una volta capito a grandi linee cosa sia successo parlare con lei.  Secondo me saranno determinanti i primi dieci minuti.

Ma forse perchè io non sopporterei per un istante che difronte l'evidenza una persona cercasse di nascondersi dietro un dito continuando a mentire.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (5 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che sia una resa dei conti o una semplice coincidenza a mio avviso non cambiano molto i termini della faccenda.
> Se fosse un complotto il tradimento sarebbe meno grave?
> O sarebbe più grave se fosse una casualità?
> Quello che serve (e random sembra lo abbia capito benissimo) è avvicinarsi quanto più possibile alla verità dei fatti. (Se ci si riesce)
> ...


concordo


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto la moglie ha già accennato e lui "coraggiosamente" non ha affrontato il discorso.La verità non la saprà mai tutta. E i sospetti mi sembra di aver capito che a suo tempo li ha anche avuti.Perché chiedere a destra e a manca è non affrontare seriamente il discorso con la diretta interessata?Io sono d'ACCORDO con quello che sostieni, non condivido questo metodo da pettegolo. Ti rendi conto che se la moglie negli anni ha fatto carriera , qualche stronzo che vuol fargliela pagare potrebbe dire cose mai accadute? Cerchiamo di essere realistici in tutti i sensi.Ti faccio un esempio, a mio marito una conoscente è andata a dire di controllarmi, in occasione di una vacanza, io qui ti dico sinceramente che ho scherzato ma non è accaduto nulla. In realtà il tipo in questione flirtava con un'altra. Ti rendi conto questa deficiente cosa si è inventata ed andata a dire a mio marito. Sai perché , è una zizzaniosa. La tengo tutti alla larga, sparla di tutti e racconta un sacco di balle. Metti in conto che gente così esiste, io mi prendo la responsabilità di ciò che ho fatto ma non di cattiverie inventate.


Dove sta il "metodo da pettegolo", Sta nel fare le domande? Sta nell'incoraggiarlo a scoprire la verità? Mi sottolinei per favore in un post tutte quelle frasi dove sta "il metodo da pettegolo. Grazie


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che sia una resa dei conti o una semplice coincidenza a mio avviso non cambiano molto i termini della faccenda.
> Se fosse un complotto il tradimento sarebbe meno grave?
> O sarebbe più grave se fosse una casualità?
> Quello che serve (e random sembra lo abbia capito benissimo) è avvicinarsi quanto più possibile alla verità dei fatti. (Se ci si riesce)
> ...


Occhio spleen potresti essere un pettegolo


----------



## francoff (5 Febbraio 2018)

Come sono stati questi otto anni di matrimonio ? Da questa risposta dipende se vale la pena continuare a scavare i meno . 8 anni fa eravate due persone diverse entrambi . Parla con lei se hai dei dubbi su quello che prova per te ora non otto anni fa .


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Come sono stati questi otto anni di matrimonio ? Da questa risposta dipende se vale la pena continuare a scavare i meno . 8 anni fa eravate due persone diverse entrambi . Parla con lei se hai dei dubbi su quello che prova per te ora non otto anni fa .


  Ciao Francoff, tu ci avresti anche ragione sull' oggi ma io penso anche che le persone debbeno smettere di sentirsi solo dei contemporanei. L' oggi ha un senso come divenre di ieri e come proiezione del domani.  Come avrai capito io non sono un fautore a prescindere dell'attimo fuggente da cogliere all' istante. )


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Occhio spleen potresti essere un pettegolo


Lo sono. Sono un pettegolo ed un guardone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


non hai parlato con lei perché? Ti senti indignato o semplicemente sai che ho ragione. Non si chiede in giro come una comare, si parla con diretto interessato. Ora hai due versioni cosa fai tieni la più comoda o affronti il problema con lei?Se per te è importante la famiglia, non vai in giro a chiedere. Semplicemente non condivido i tuoi metodi contraddittori.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho provato ad ignorare i tuoi interventi, perchè questo è un forum e qualunque opinione può aiutare. Ma l'insulto ed il sarcasmo non sono contemplati neanche in un forum. Non è una questione di avere o non avere il coraggio. Ma le notizie che cadono dal cielo dopo 10 anni, vanno verificate PRIMA di buttare le bombe atomiche dentro casa e non successivamente. Nei limiti del possibile, ovviamente. E dove sarebbe il metodo pettegolo nel cercare di appurare realmente come si svolsero dei fatti che rischiano di modificare PROFONDAMENTE ED IRRIMEDIABILMENTE la vita di 4 persone, tra cui due bambini?
> Per adesso ho raccolto due versioni che pur concordando sul fatto principale, sono discordanti su tutto il resto. Dalla prima versione, esce tratteggiata una persona che cede spontaneamente, anzi quasi favorisce, il flirt. Dalla seconda, invece, una persona che pur tentata mantiene comunque una sua dignità ed esce dalla situazione che si è creata (anche con la sua responsabilità) in modo molto più decoroso.
> 
> I vostri commenti sono comunque tutti molto utili e continuerò a leggerli con interesse.


Random non dar peso...non li ritengo insulti...è una tipa schietta, non fa giri di parole. Spero solo che quando qualcuno si rivolgerà a lei in questi termini non faccia l'offesa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dove sta il "metodo da pettegolo", Sta nel fare le domande? Sta nell'incoraggiarlo a scoprire la verità? Mi sottolinei per favore in un post tutte quelle frasi dove sta "il metodo da pettegolo. Grazie


ha chiamato l'amica per sapere, poi vuol chiamare Marco poi l'altro collega. Scusa così fanno le mie amiche pettegole . Comunque vi sembra un buon agire, bene sono contenta per voi. Poi vediamo se alla fine non va dalla moglie a chiedere. Ha girato intorno all'ostacolo. Vedremo come finisce.
Hai letto ha già due versioni contrastanti offerti da due " confidenti". E ora che fa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Random non dar peso...non li ritengo insulti...è una tipa schietta, non fa giri di parole. Spero solo che quando qualcuno si rivolgerà a lei in questi termini non faccia l'offesa.


grazie, comunque tu non c'eri ma qualcuno qui dentro mi ha dato della puttana. E l' ho ignorato.


----------



## Outdider (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazie, comunque tu non c'eri ma qualcuno qui dentro mi ha dato della puttana. E l' ho ignorato.


E no...quella è maleducazione e spero che chi di dovere faccia tutto quello dev'essere fatto. Ti sono solidale


----------



## Lostris (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *non hai parlato con lei perché?* Ti senti indignato o semplicemente sai che ho ragione. Non si chiede in giro come una comare, si parla con diretto interessato. Ora hai due versioni cosa fai tieni la più comoda o affronti il problema con lei?Se per te è importante la famiglia, non vai in giro a chiedere. Semplicemente non condivido i tuoi metodi contraddittori.


Forse per lui in questo momento è più importante sapere la verità dei fatti piuttosto che avere un chiarimento sui moventi e le intenzioni.

È evidente che ritiene di poter ottenere un quadro fedele più da terze persone che non da sua moglie... e sinceramente in parte non posso dargli torto.

Non sono tante le persone che, come te, sanno fermarsi nel “conoscere”... consapevoli  della relativa rilevanza rispetto ai propri sentimenti, al proprio sentire, alla direzione che si sceglie di seguire.
credo anzi siano rare.

Tanti pensano di aver bisogno di tutti gli elementi e dettagli possibili per poter decidere e eventualmente ripartire. Come se fosse una cosa principalmente di testa e non di pancia, o comunque sempre una commistione tra le due.

Incuranti che i dettagli a volte sono inutili ferite che non trovano un senso e rallentano la guarigione.

Se io fossi la moglie, sarei dispiaciuta di questi giri alle mie spalle per sapere una verità, senza che prima mi sia data la possibilità di parlargli della mia. 

Io in parte il tuo punto lo capisco, ma capisco anche lui.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Marco e mia moglie, secondo te,  si sono sentiti in questi giorni?


  a te sembra normale che una persona che non sentivi da 10 anni, con cui non hai avuto confidenza, ti tratti come un vecchio amico e sappia già per quale motivo lo chiami?  conqualcuno ha sicuramente parlato, perchè è evidente che era preparato alla tua telefonata


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> a te sembra normale che una persona che non sentivi da 10 anni, con cui non hai avuto confidenza, ti tratti come un vecchio amico e sappia già per quale motivo lo chiami?  conqualcuno ha sicuramente parlato, perchè è evidente che era preparato alla tua telefonata


Quoto.
Ora bisognerà stabilire se l'accordo era a 3 o a 2....


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Francoff, tu ci avresti anche ragione sull' oggi ma io penso anche che le persone debbeno smettere di sentirsi solo dei contemporanei. L' oggi ha un senso come divenre di ieri e come proiezione del domani.  Come avrai capito io non sono un fautore a prescindere dell'attimo fuggente da cogliere all' istante. )


sono d accordo con te in linea di principio. Il problema però che le versioni in parte sono molto discordanti e in parte sono sicuramente concordate. Visto il tempo che è passato , e ne è passato tanto, che metta sul piatto come hanno vissuto in questi anni. Se fossi la moglie , se non avessi fatto nulla e venissi a sapere che chiede in giro........boh....fate voi.....


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse per lui in questo momento è più importante sapere la verità dei fatti piuttosto che avere un chiarimento sui moventi e le intenzioni.
> 
> È evidente che ritiene di poter ottenere un quadro fedele più da terze persone che non da sua moglie... e sinceramente in parte non posso dargli torto.
> 
> ...


E se sarà dispiaciuta chi se ne frega!
Il marito altro che dispiaciuto per quello che è saltato fuori!!


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io chiedo con gentilezza, non estorco proprio niente. Ovviamente potrei essere un pò insistente, ma sfido chiunque al mio posto a non esserlo. Sul fatto che non abbia mai avuto a che fare con me o addirittura non ricorda chi sono non sono d'accordo, dal momento che ha fattivamente collaborato a farmi spuntare un paio di corna.


Quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito non mi sono fatto alcun problema nell'andare dalla moglie dell'amante della mia compagna per illustrarle un po' delle inequivocabili conversazioni che avevo intercettato, quindi non voglio sembrarti un censore...ma non mi sono mai sognato di andare da terze parti (due persone SAPEVANO della sua storia) a chiedere chiarimenti poiché é ovvio che spesso in queste situazioni ci sono terze parti che vemgono messe in mezzo loro malgrado e non é che te la puoi prendere con loro...


----------



## random (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, ebbe la certezza che anche se si fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo. L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

questa ti si rigira come un pedalino come e quando vuole


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, ebbe la certezza che anche se si fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo. L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.


E lo ha fatto.
Ti dovrebbe bastare.
Io metterei sul piatto della bilancia gli ultimi dieci anni con lei e quel colpo di testa di dieci anni fa.
E darei decisamente importanza ai primi.


----------



## random (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa ti si rigira come un pedalino come e quando vuole



Grazie. Questa mi mancava....:up:


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

gli è così, quell'uomo.

ha già deciso che di questa vicenda non ne parlerete più, quella di ieri è stata una graziosa concessione di chi sa di essere la parte dominante.

lo è stata anche con Andrea, è stata lei a dire stop.  ed ora ha deciso che sì potevi anche sapere la sua versione, ma detto quello che doveva dirti, che non se ne parli mai più.

ti ha almeno chiesto come ti sentivi ad ascoltarla?


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise c*he il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazz*i. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno.


Il premio.



Sei consapevole che quella che ti ha dato è una giustificazione, non una spiegazione?


----------



## Lostris (6 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se sarà dispiaciuta chi se ne frega!
> Il marito altro che dispiaciuto per quello che è saltato fuori!!


Mi aspettavo un commento del genere.

Una persona può provare determinate emozioni e/o sentimenti indipendentemente che agli occhi di altri non ne abbia il diritto.

Prenderle in considerazione è una scelta.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è così, quell'uomo.
> 
> ha già deciso che di questa vicenda non ne parlerete più, quella di ieri è stata una graziosa concessione di chi sa di essere la parte dominante.
> 
> ...


quoto, saluto tutti i miei "vecchi amici" ed aggiungo che lei ha deciso ancora una volta il da farsi.
a me pare che non voglia che si sappia altro..... 
se a te sta bene così...........


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, ebbe la certezza che anche se si fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo.* L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più*, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.


Bè, non so fino a che punto tua moglie possa essere convinta che tu non ritirerai mai più fuori il fattaccio anche perché non dipenderà neanche tutto da te, il controllo ti sfuggirà e non una volta sola...ma tu hai fatto bene a 'garantirglielo', era l'unico modo per sapere.
E tu dovevi sapere, non ci sono altre strade.
Ora sei comprensibilmente nel baratro e ti aspetta un duro percorso ed è tutto tuo, ovvio che anche tua moglie ci sia dentro, ma nel baratro dello sconvolgimento totale ci sei tu. 
Valuta se vale la pena di percorrerlo.
Secondo me sì.
Un grandissimo in bocca al lupo


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, ebbe la certezza che anche se si fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo. L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.


Sono mesi che non scrivo, ma dopo quanto ho letto non ho resistito a farlo. Cioè lei era stanca per i suoi viaggi aveva problemi per la madre appena morta, non riuscivate ad avere un bambino, ma ha trovato la forza di farsi scopare da un altro?  E la giustifichi pure? E addirittura francoff ( cosa ti è successo? Ti ricordavo diverso ) ti consiglia di guardare gli ultimi anni è non pensare al passato? E credi veramente che sia successo solo una volta?  Indaga chiedi a chi conosce i fatti,  non farti prendere per il culo, non far finire tutto a tarallucci e vino altrimenti te lo rifarà di nuovo ( oppure è già successo). Premio? il premio caro mio lo ha dato lei a te. Io farei controllare anche il DNA dei bambini, non sia mai che ti abbia dato un altro premio.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quoto, saluto tutti i miei "vecchi amici" ed aggiungo che lei ha deciso ancora una volta il da farsi.
> *a me pare che non voglia che si sappia altro*.....
> se a te sta bene così...........


Ma non è abbastanza quello che ha saputo a questo punto?!
A lei piaceva e ci è andata. Mi sembra assai...
O pensi all'ipotesi che ci sia stata una vera relazione o che sia arrivata addirittura a considerare l'idea di lasciare il marito a suo tempo?
'Altro' è questo no?


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non scrivo, ma dopo quanto ho letto non ho resistito a farlo. Cioè lei era stanca per i suoi viaggi aveva problemi per la madre appena morta, non riuscivate ad avere un bambino, ma ha trovato la forza di farsi scopare da un altro?  E la giustifichi pure? E addirittura francoff ( cosa ti è successo? Ti ricordavo diverso ) ti consiglia di guardare gli ultimi anni è non pensare al passato? E credi veramente che sia successo solo una volta?  Indaga chiedi a chi conosce i fatti,  non farti prendere per il culo, non far finire tutto a tarallucci e vino altrenti te lo rifarà di nuovo ( oppure è già successo). Premio? il premio caro mio lo ha dato lei a te. Io farei controllare anche il DNA dei bambini, non sia mai che ti abbia dato un altro premio.


risposta cruda....ma mi sa che hai ragione. In più è ovvio che lei dica che ha consumato solo una volta...è la cosa più semplice da dire per un traditore, sminuire tutto, dire che non c'era sentimento, trovare mille giustificazioni...la malattia e la morte della madre poi..........no comment


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è abbastanza quello che ha saputo a questo punto?!
> A lei piaceva e ci è andata. Mi sembra assai...
> O pensi all'ipotesi che ci sia stata una vera relazione o che sia arrivata addirittura a considerare l'idea di lasciare il marito a suo tempo?
> 'Altro' è questo no?


se anche fosse non lo direbbe mai


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Random, prova a farle questa domanda.
"Perché la tua amica ti ha chiesto se eri ancora in contatto con Andrea?"


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> risposta cruda....ma mi sa che hai ragione. In più è ovvio che lei dica che ha consumato solo una volta...è la cosa più semplice da dire per un traditore, sminuire tutto, dire che non c'era sentimento, trovare mille giustificazioni...la malattia e la morte della madre poi..........no comment


Lo so io sono per le risposte dirette,crude ma  non sopporto più le giustificazioni, l'arrampicarsi sui vetri. In questi casi non servono coccole ma parole forti per uscire dal torpore. Ho trovato più giovamento da chi mi ha preso a schiaffi quando ho scoperto di essere un cornuto che da chi mi coccolava, perché i primi mi hanno dato la forza di andare avanti e di non piangermi addosso.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono mesi che non scrivo, ma dopo quanto ho letto non ho resistito a farlo. Cioè lei era stanca per i suoi viaggi aveva problemi per la madre appena morta, non riuscivate ad avere un bambino, ma ha trovato la forza di farsi scopare da un altro?  E la giustifichi pure? *E addirittura francoff ( cosa ti è successo? Ti ricordavo diverso ) ti consiglia di guardare gli ultimi anni è non pensare al passato*? E credi veramente che sia successo solo una volta?  Indaga chiedi a chi conosce i fatti,  non farti prendere per il culo, non far finire tutto a tarallucci e vino altrimenti te lo rifarà di nuovo ( oppure è già successo). Premio? il premio caro mio lo ha dato lei a te. Io farei controllare anche il DNA dei bambini, non sia mai che ti abbia dato un altro premio.


Il consiglio mi sembra corretto.
Dieci anni fa c'è stata una crisi.
E' probabile che gli avvenimenti siano stati diversi da come è stato raccontato, che forse ci sia stato qualcosa di più.
Ma lei è rimasta e ha fatto una famiglia con Random, quindi ha comunque scelto lui ed è stata al suo fianco e intuisco siano stati bene insieme.
A questo bisogna comunque dare il valore che spetta.


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il consiglio mi sembra corretto.
> Dieci anni fa c'è stata una crisi.
> E' probabile che gli avvenimenti siano stati diversi da come è stato raccontato, che forse ci sia stato qualcosa di più.
> Ma lei è rimasta e ha fatto una famiglia con Random, quindi ha comunque scelto lui ed è stata al suo fianco e intuisco siano stati bene insieme.
> A questo bisogna comunque dare il valore che spetta.


random avrà anche il dubbio su cosa possa avere combinato sua moglie in questi anni considerato che riuscì in un tradimento senza destare alcun sospetto.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> random avrà anche il dubbio su cosa possa avere combinato sua moglie in questi anni considerato che riuscì in un tradimento senza destare alcun sospetto.


E' fisiologico che vada così, per questo mi sembra pretestuoso pretendere che la finestra di dialogo aperta dalla moglie, senza comunque alcuna possibilità di contraddittorio, debba ora chiudersi per sua volontà.
Si sta aprendo un periodo lungo di dubbi e angosce che Random non può smazzarsi da solo. E il bisogno di un confronto sarà crescente.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il consiglio mi sembra corretto.
> Dieci anni fa c'è stata una crisi.
> E' probabile che gli avvenimenti siano stati diversi da come è stato raccontato, che forse ci sia stato qualcosa di più.
> Ma lei è rimasta e ha fatto una famiglia con Random, quindi ha comunque scelto lui ed è stata al suo fianco e intuisco siano stati bene insieme.
> A questo bisogna comunque dare il valore che spetta.


Danny che valore gli vorresti dare di questi anni? L'ha tradito. Una volta o due o mesi non contano. L'ha tradito. Quando ci sono problemi in una coppia bisogna trovare la forza nel proprio compagno/a non andare a scopare in giro. Che ne sai se in questi anni non l'ha fatto con altri? Che ne sai se lei è stata costretta a scegliere il nostro nuovo amico Random? Basta con le goustificazioni o con il cercare di agrapparsi a dei momenti o ricordi falsati da un gesto come il tradimento.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Random, prova a farle questa domanda.
> "Perché la tua amica ti ha chiesto se eri ancora in contatto con Andrea?"



questa è una buona domanda!    lei ora come ti guarda? capisce la tua pena ? è importante capire se ti capisce, se ti è vicina nonostante tutto....più del sapere i particolari scabrosi


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny che valore gli vorresti dare di questi anni? L'ha tradito. Una volta o due o mesi non contano. L'ha tradito. Quando ci sono problemi in una coppia bisogna trovare la forza nel proprio compagno/a non andare a scopare in giro. Che ne sai se in questi anni non l'ha fatto con altri? Che ne sai se lei è stata costretta a scegliere il nostro nuovo amico Random? Basta con le goustificazioni o con il cercare di agrapparsi a dei momenti o ricordi falsati da un gesto come il tradimento.


Grande Mat! 

Bentornato


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> se anche fosse non lo direbbe mai


Ma penso che ci sia modo di sapere se c'è stata una relazione, o di capirlo facendo mente locale su quel periodo e ritornando indietro a quel tempo (lavoro immane).
Sarebbe bene esserne certi perché sono due situazioni ben diverse, anche se ha ragione anche Danny quando dice che vanno considerati come sono stati i dieci anni insieme, dopo il fattaccio.
Andrebbe lasciata perdere questa dietrologia che esaurisce fino allo sfinimento, ma io non ne sarei capace se avessi un dubbio del genere. C'è anche da dire che col tempo anche quelle cose che si ritenevano così importanti, tendono a sfumare fino a diventare dettagli insignificanti, ma a botta fresca è tutto diverso.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grande Mat!
> 
> Bentornato


Grazie


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny che valore gli vorresti dare di questi anni? L'ha tradito. *Una volta o due o mesi non contano. *L'ha tradito. Quando ci sono problemi in una coppia bisogna trovare la forza nel proprio compagno/a non andare a scopare in giro. Che ne sai se in questi anni non l'ha fatto con altri? Che ne sai se lei è stata costretta a scegliere il nostro nuovo amico Random? Basta con le goustificazioni o con il cercare di agrapparsi a dei momenti o ricordi falsati da un gesto come il tradimento.


Lo dici te che non contano!


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, *ebbe la certezza che anche se si* *fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto*. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo. L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, *era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.*


*

*finalmente! Da come avevi descritto "la risposta stizzita" mi ero già immaginata una donna forte. 
Azzerderei razionale e calcolatrice.

Le parti che ho grassettato, a mio parere indicano il dubbio che ha avtuo suo tempo  nel lasciarti. Non credo che volesse togliersi uno sfizio, era una valutazione come e con chi avere un futuro.
Andrea , un ottimo candidato, rampante, affascinate e mettiamoci tutto il resto.
Ha capito che era una semplice attrazione fisica. Non era coinvolgimento emotivo e ha saputo abbandonare la storia come molta freddezza. 
Una pausa di riflessione che si è presa senza avvisarti. 
Eri tu l'uomo giusto? Sì

*Tu cosa ne pensi?*
Conoscendola che sensazione ti ha trasmesso, senza condizionamento di quanto accaduto.

Credo abbia vuotato il sacco, dietro informazioni ricevuto da amici. Ha preferito mettere sul piatto tutto onde evitare altre interferenze di terzi. E' una dominatrice non permette a nessuno di condizionare la sua vita. Se ne prende carico totalmente.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo dici te che non contano!


Certo che lo dico io, in un forum si scrive i propri pensieri non quelli degli altri .Quindi se ha tradito una volta si perdona dicendole "poverina era in un momento di difficoltà " se lo ha fatto per mesi e anni no?
Ma anche no.  Mi hai tradito, calcio nel culo ed arrivederci a mai più. Vivi te con la paura che alla prossima litigata, magari perché mi sono lamentato che la pasta era scotta, lei per la disperazione allarga le gambe.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [/B]finalmente! Da come avevi descritto "la risposta stizzita" mi ero già immaginata una donna forte.
> Azzerderei razionale e calcolatrice.
> 
> Le parti che ho grassettato, a mio parere indicano il dubbio che ha avtuo suo tempo  nel lasciarti. Non credo che volesse togliersi uno sfizio, era una valutazione come e con chi avere un futuro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [/B]finalmente! Da come avevi descritto "la risposta stizzita" mi ero già immaginata una donna forte.
> Azzerderei razionale e calcolatrice.
> 
> Le parti che ho grassettato, a mio parere indicano il dubbio che ha avtuo suo tempo  nel lasciarti. Non credo che volesse togliersi uno sfizio, era una valutazione come e con chi avere un futuro.
> ...


.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Non trovo nulla di interessante nel domandarsi cosa la moglie di Random abbia fatto in questi 10 anni, potrebbe essersi fatta chiunque come nessuno.

potrebbe essere stata la più fedele delle spose come la peggior ninfomane della storia.


quello che secondo me è chiaro è che il loro rapporto è che lei fa e disfa e Random subisce.    ha già deciso che della faccenda non se ne dovrà più parlare perchè è evidente che a lei scoccia che sia ricicciata fuori dopo tanto tempo e probabilmente starà meditando sull'errore fatto.   che non è il tradimento quanto l'averne messo a partito troppe persone.     se ci sarà una prossima volta, starà più accorta.

e vorrei sapere da Random se almeno la moglie un minimo s'è preoccupata di come stava lui a sentirsi dire certe cose.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non trovo nulla di interessante nel domandarsi cosa la moglie di Random abbia fatto in questi 10 anni, potrebbe essersi fatta chiunque come nessuno.
> 
> potrebbe essere stata la più fedele delle spose come la peggior ninfomane della storia.
> 
> ...


non mi sembra il tipo, però tutto possibile.

Per lei questa riesumazione è una grossa scocciatura, pari a una perdita d'acqua nel week end. Questo ruolo , però glielo ha consegnato lui tempo addietro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> .


non tutti siamo uguali, ci sono anche persone determinate. Non generalizzare.


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi sembra il tipo, però tutto possibile.
> 
> Per lei questa riesumazione è una grossa scocciatura, pari a una perdita d'acqua nel week end. Questo ruolo , però glielo ha consegnato lui tempo addietro.


ahahahah
una grossa perdita però


----------



## Soloconilcuore (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa ti si rigira come un pedalino come e quando vuole


E vero sono d'accordo con te


----------



## sheldon (6 Febbraio 2018)

Tua moglie mi sembra una "dura" e la descrivi anche come molto intelligente,quindi ti rispondera' molto tranquilamente con una frase del tipo :" la mia amica ce l'aveva ancora con me perchè essendo una rancorosa non aveva digerito il fatto che io per avere il trasferimento ed iniziare finalmente a vivere una vera famiglia con te mi ero aproffittata di alcuni meriti non propriamente miei".
Io penso che lei come giustificazione del suo premio abbia scaricato sull'insistenza di random a continuare ancora un po' una situazione logistica che  non condivideva.
Deve avere un carattere molto forte,proprio per questo se vedo in negativo molti suoi atteggiamenti,penso anche che sia vero il fatto che abbia detto no al secondo incontro,oramai la sua soddisfazione se la era presa ed aveva "punito" random.
Concordo con chi dice che è troppo pretendere di non parlarne piu' ed anch'io mi associo a chi ha domandato  quale è stato il suo atteggiamento dopo la confessione ed anche come è stato il periodo immediatamente successivo al suo rientro.
Secondo me una cosi' ha anche telefonato all'amica dandole della st@@@za e chiedendole cosa avesse detto al marito e per questo,solamente per questo ha confessato.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non tutti siamo uguali, ci sono anche persone determinate. Non generalizzare.


Non generalizzo, mi fa ridere questo sviscerare di parole,situazioni e fatti quanto conta solo una cosa, lei l'ho ha tradito e deve scegliere solo 2 strade. Proseguire, con la paura di prendersela nuovamente nel deretano  ( magari è  risuccesso), o provare a rifarsi una vita con una persona più nobile e pulita.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi sembra il tipo, però tutto possibile.
> 
> Per lei questa riesumazione è una grossa scocciatura, pari a una perdita d'acqua nel week end. Questo ruolo , però glielo ha consegnato lui tempo addietro.


sarebbe già un grande successo se Random da questa storia prendesse coscienza della natura del suo rapporto con la moglie.   e quindi decidere se gli va bene così.

anche prendendo in esame l'idea che la moglie lo abbia scelto proprio per la sua passività.   perchè quello che a me infastidisce di sta storia non è il tradimento vecchio di 10 anni.

è l'assoluta mancanza di interesse da parte della moglie per come si sente lui che traspare dal racconto di Random.

quantomeno, quello che a me ferirebbe e farebbe riconsiderare tutto il rapporto è questo.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è abbastanza quello che ha saputo a questo punto?!
> A lei piaceva e ci è andata. Mi sembra assai...
> O pensi all'ipotesi che ci sia stata una vera relazione o che sia arrivata addirittura a considerare l'idea di lasciare il marito a suo tempo?
> 'Altro' è questo no?


Sono convito che è stata una relazione serie (e non un premio) e che le versioni che ne sono uscite fuori alla fine erano quasi uguali cioè si vuol far passare il fatto che non c'era coinvolgimento.
Ma ti sembra la sua versione onesta (non si può leggere)??????


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non generalizzo, mi fa ridere questo sviscerare di parole,situazioni e fatti quanto conta solo una cosa, lei l'ho ha tradito e deve scegliere solo 2 strade. Proseguire, con la paura di prendersela nuovamente nel deretano  ( magari è  risuccesso), o provare a rifarsi una vita con una persona più nobile e pulita.


stiamo parlando di 10 anni fa !!!!
Ma no !!!
Credo che in quell'occasione lei abbia valutato seriamente di lasciare Random.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di 10 anni fa !!!!
> Ma no !!!
> Credo che in quell'occasione *lei abbia valutato seriamente di lasciare Random*.


Gine concordo con te, non l'ha fatto perché il tipo non è che fosse tanto affidabile......


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe già un grande successo se Random da questa storia prendesse coscienza della natura del suo rapporto con la moglie.   e quindi decidere se gli va bene così.
> 
> anche prendendo in esame l'idea che la moglie *lo abbia scelto proprio per la sua passività.*   perchè quello che a me infastidisce di sta storia non è il tradimento vecchio di 10 anni.
> 
> ...


Probabile, ma è un relazionarsi che lui gli ha consegnato.

Mi ha colpito , l'insistenza di lui nel farla continuare nel lavoro. Lei era esausta e voleva mollare, si è fatta convincere ad andare avanti.
Un periodo di merda dove ha fatto e subito per dovere.
Lui le ha consegnato un potere. 
A livello lavorativo chi nel tempo ha raggiunto successo e contribuisce maggiormente in famiglia?

E' stata investita di un ruolo?  

Questo è per capire dove e se si colloca la passività di Random.


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

random, oltre a qualche sospetto che hai descritto nell'epoca del tradimento di 10 anni fa, in questi dieci anni vissuti con tua moglie hai avuto sensazioni simili? puoi affermare con certezza che tua moglie non ti ha più tradito?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Gine concordo con te, non l'ha fatto perché il tipo non è che fosse tanto affidabile......


però un bel banco di prova....sapersi tirare indietro


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di 10 anni fa !!!!
> Ma no !!!
> Credo che in quell'occasione lei abbia valutato seriamente di lasciare Random.


Quindi 10 anni o 100 e da giustificare? Perdonare? È meno grave rispetto ad un tradimento fatto un mese fa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> random, oltre a qualche sospetto che hai descritto nell'epoca del tradimento di 10 anni fa, in questi dieci anni vissuti con tua moglie hai avuto sensazioni simili? *puoi affermare con certezza* che tua moglie non ti ha più tradito?


che stai a dì!!!  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi 10 anni o 100 e da giustificare? Perdonare? È meno grave rispetto ad un tradimento fatto un mese fa?


Non ti incapponire. Non essere rancoroso.
 Valutare se il tuo rapporto ha funzionato in questo periodo.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ti incapponire. Non essere rancoroso.
> Valutare se il tuo rapporto ha funzionato in questo periodo.


Magari funzionava tutto, ma è stato vero quello che ho vissuto? Lei ha magari recitato un ruolo? E da quello che ha scritto random è bravissima. Non potrai più fidarti di lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari funzionava tutto, ma è stato vero quello che ho vissuto? Lei ha magari recitato un ruolo? E da quello che ha scritto random è bravissima. Non potrai più fidarti di lei.


Vogliamo mettere che ci sono persone che recitino ruoli da una vita per interesse e non hanno mai tradito.
E' stato vero perchè è esistito, non credo che in questi 10 anni lei si aggirava per casa con un gatto a nove code e lo fustigava.
Ho chiesto a [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] come sono stati questi 10 anni e economicamente chi prevale in famiglia, non sono fatti miei /nostri però se vuole.....

Tanto aver aver chiaro per quale motivo avrebbe messo in scena una farsa


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vogliamo mettere che ci sono persone che recitino ruoli da una vita per interesse e non hanno mai tradito.
> E' stato vero perchè è esistito, non credo che in questi 10 anni lei si aggirava per casa con un gatto a nove code e lo fustigava.
> Ho chiesto a [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] come sono stati questi 10 anni e economicamente chi prevale in famiglia, non sono fatti miei /nostri però se vuole.....
> 
> Tanto aver aver chiaro per quale motivo avrebbe messo in scena una farsa


È stato vero perché è esistito? Era vero anche il loro matrimonio, eppure l'ha tradito. Gli è stato vicino per il suo lavoro aiutandola ad affrontare i problemi della distanza, E lo ha tradito. Gli ha dato forza e fiducia nel proseguire con il suo lavoro per ottenere finalmente il riavvicinamento, e l' ha tradito. Io vedo solo questo come vero. Qui è stato adirittura scritto che lei l' ha punito perché ha insistito sul proseguire con il lavoro per ottenere dei risultati in futuo e garantire una stabilità economica alla famiglia . Roba da pazzi. Ora la colpa è sua.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È stato vero perché è esistito? Era vero anche il loro matrimonio, eppure l'ha tradito. Gli è stato vicino per il suo lavoro aiutandola ad affrontare i problemi della distanza, E lo ha tradito. Gli ha dato forza e fiducia nel proseguire con il suo lavoro per ottenere finalmente il riavvicinamento, e l' ha tradito. Io vedo solo questo come vero. Qui è stato adirittura scritto che lei lo ha punito perché ha insistito sul suo lavoro. Roba da pazzi.


Già.. bel modo di ripagarlo.. dopo tutto quello che ha fatto per lei!

Questa troiona, diciamocelo!!!


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ti incapponire. Non essere rancoroso.
> Valutare se il tuo rapporto ha funzionato in questo periodo.


Doveva funzionare, lo aveva deciso lei....


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Probabile, ma è un relazionarsi che lui gli ha consegnato.
> 
> Mi ha colpito , l'insistenza di lui nel farla continuare nel lavoro. *Lei era esausta e voleva mollare, si è fatta convincere ad andare avanti.*
> Un periodo di merda dove ha fatto e subito per dovere.
> ...


Questa affermazione contrasta con il suo carattere che stimiamo decisionista.


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che stai a dì!!!  :rotfl::rotfl:


che c'è da ridere.
secondo me la moglie da come si comporta lo tradisce da sempre


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari funzionava tutto, *ma è stato vero quello che ho vissuto*? Lei ha magari recitato un ruolo? E da quello che ha scritto random è bravissima. Non potrai più fidarti di lei.


Minki!
Truman show.
A che pro?


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe già un grande successo se Random da questa storia prendesse coscienza della natura del suo rapporto con la moglie.   e quindi decidere se gli va bene così.
> 
> anche prendendo in esame l'idea che la moglie lo abbia scelto proprio per la sua passività.   perchè quello che a me infastidisce di sta storia non è il tradimento vecchio di 10 anni.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già.. bel modo di ripagarlo.. dopo tutto quello che ha fatto per lei!
> 
> Questa troiona, diciamocelo!!!


Skorpio non le ho dato della troia. Ora esponi meglio questo tuo commento sarcastico .


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Minki!
> Truman show.
> A che pro?


Danny tua moglie stessa ha recitato un ruolo e ci sei cascato 2 volte (scusa la franchezza). Paura del cambiamento da parte di lei? Il tipo l'ha lasciato? Non ha trovato di meglio e quindi si è accontentata?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio non le ho dato della troia. Ora esponi meglio questo tuo commento sarcastico .


No tu no, glielo ho dato io.. ora basta!

Tu come la chiameresti una così, scusa?

È l'ora di finirla con tanti giri di parole.. diamo pane al pane e vino al vino

Troiona! Non troia.

Ecco


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No tu no, glielo ho dato io.. ora basta!
> 
> Tu come la chiameresti una così, scusa?
> 
> ...


Non mi permetterei mai di darle un nome. Lei ha fatto delle scelte anche se sono passati 10 anni che ora condizioneranno per sempre la vita di random e dei suoi figli. Deve prendersi le sue responsabilità.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny tua moglie stessa ha recitato un ruolo e ci sei cascato 2 volte (scusa la franchezza). Paura del cambiamento da parte di lei? Il tipo l'ha lasciato? Non ha trovato di meglio e quindi si è accontentata?


Proprio perché ho fatto la stessa esperienza posso permettermi di dare certi tipi di suggerimenti.
Io ho scoperto mia moglie mentre mi tradiva ed era all'apice del coinvolgimento.
Sono sicuro che in un certo momento lei abbia anche pensato a una vita alternativa con lui, esattamente come io a una vita senza di lei.
Lei nella situazione in cui era poteva prendere una decisione che non ha preso.
Perché?
Dal di fuori lo sguardo cambia. E vedi quello che stando dentro non coglievi più.
Non esiste una scelta netta tra due, ma un divenire che col tempo porta a percorrere una strada piuttosto che un'altra.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Probabile, ma è un relazionarsi che lui gli ha consegnato.  Mi ha colpito , l'insistenza di lui nel farla continuare nel lavoro. Lei era esausta e voleva mollare, si è fatta convincere ad andare avanti. Un periodo di merda dove ha fatto e subito per dovere. Lui le ha consegnato un potere.  A livello lavorativo chi nel tempo ha raggiunto successo e contribuisce maggiormente in famiglia?  E' stata investita di un ruolo?    Questo è per capire dove e se si colloca la passività di Random.


  se non ricordo male, dal racconto di Random lui insistette per il lavoro perchè avevano necessità economiche e lo stipendio di lei era importante


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio perché ho fatto la stessa esperienza posso permettermi di dare certi tipi di suggerimenti.
> Io ho scoperto mia moglie mentre mi tradiva ed era all'apice del coinvolgimento.
> Sono sicuro che in un certo momento lei abbia anche pensato a una vita alternativa con lui, esattamente come io a una vita senza di lei.
> Lei nella situazione in cui era poteva prendere una decisione che non ha preso.
> ...


Esatto perché non l'ha presa questa decisione? L'hai mai chiesto a lei? E ti fidi al 100% di quello che dice? ( non è  la discussione adatta per queste domande). Anche io mi permetto di dare certi tipi di suggerimenti perché le ho vissute sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> che c'è da ridere.
> secondo me la moglie da come si comporta lo tradisce da sempre


Affermazione da non sottovalutare ed il tradimento col tizio era il meno importante


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa affermazione contrasta con il suo carattere che stimiamo decisionista.


forse all'epoca non lo era


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> che c'è da ridere.
> secondo me la moglie da come si comporta lo tradisce da sempre


ma no, non esageriamo. Su dai non fare così


----------



## The guardian (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no, non esageriamo. Su dai non fare così


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto perché non l'ha presa questa decisione? *L'hai mai chiesto a lei?* E ti fidi al 100% di quello che dice? ( non è  la discussione adatta per queste domande). Anche io mi permetto di dare certi tipi di suggerimenti perché le ho vissute sulla mia pelle.


Sì.
Mi fido di quello che comprendo, non di quello che ascolto.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse all'epoca non lo era


Uhm... no.
Non credo sia questa la ragione, non si cambia così tanto.
Io rilevo la contraddizione, ma non avanzo ipotesi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È stato vero perché è esistito? Era vero anche il loro matrimonio, eppure l'ha tradito. Gli è stato vicino per il suo lavoro aiutandola ad affrontare i problemi della distanza, E lo ha tradito. Gli ha dato forza e fiducia nel proseguire con il suo lavoro per ottenere finalmente il riavvicinamento, e l' ha tradito. Io vedo solo questo come vero. Qui è stato adirittura scritto che lei l' ha punito perché ha insistito sul proseguire con il lavoro per ottenere dei risultati in futuo e garantire una stabilità economica alla famiglia . Roba da pazzi. Ora la colpa è sua.


 il riferimento non era sul tradimento quanto sull'atteggiamento passivo di Random e la dominazione della moglie. In risposta alla domanda di perplesso , al quale non piace l'atteggiamento determinato e insensibile (pare) della consorte.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Mi fido di quello che comprendo, non di quello che ascolto.


E' una non risposta. Ho magari ti accontenti e stai TU recitando una parte. L'importante è che stai bene e non hai da pensare agli scheletri nell'armadio.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E' una non risposta. Ho magari ti accontenti e stai TU recitando una parte. *L'importante è che stai bene* e non hai da pensare agli scheletri nell'armadio.


Questa è la meta da raggiungere.

Quando si arriva a comprendere non c'è bisogno che l'altro spieghi o ci faccia capire.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è la meta da raggiungere.
> 
> Quando si arriva a comprendere non c'è bisogno che l'altro spieghi o ci faccia capire.


Vero, ma quanti rospi avrai ingoiato e quanti ne dovrai ancora ingoiare per stare bene con te stesso e con lei.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però un bel banco di prova....sapersi tirare indietro



....dici????? penso invece sia stata la scelta più semplice..... e conveniente


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> che c'è da ridere.
> secondo me la moglie da come si comporta lo tradisce da sempre


Finalmente, quel che dicevo io

Quante parole per definire una persona, quando c'è un vocabolo soltanto, diceva Panariello nella imitazione di Renato Zero)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vero, ma quanti rospi avrai ingoiato e quanti ne dovrai ancora ingoiare per stare bene con te stesso e con lei.


Eh già..

E mentre uno ingoia rospi .. l'altra .. ingoia.. 

Nulla . Ingoia e basta


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vero, ma quanti rospi avrai ingoiato e quanti ne dovrai ancora ingoiare per stare bene con te stesso e con lei.


Rospi?
Parecchi.
Ma se il timore è questo, meglio mollare il colpo subito, senza neppure sforzarsi di comprendere l'accaduto.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Rospi?
> Parecchi.
> Ma se il timore è questo, meglio mollare il colpo subito, senza neppure sforzarsi di comprendere l'accaduto.


Non c'è nulla da comprendere sopratutto con una persona che l' ha rifatto.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da comprendere sopratutto con una persona che l' ha rifatto.


Quindi...?


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi...?


Quindi hai fatto la tua scelta ed ognuno agisce come meglio crede. Spero che tu non te ne penta un giorno.


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto la tua scelta ed ognuno agisce come meglio crede. Spero che tu non te ne penta un giorno.


Perchè vuoi insegnare a vivere agli altri? Soprattutto pieno livore e rancore.

Magari hai ragione ma respira e calmati.....ogni storia poi è storia a se.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto la tua scelta ed ognuno agisce come meglio crede. Spero che tu non te ne penta un giorno.


Le scelte le fai  sempre pensando al presente.
Il futuro ce ne riserva altre da fare.
In qualsiasi caso.
L'importante è che siano meditate.


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le scelte le fai  sempre pensando al presente.
> Il futuro ce ne riserva altre da fare.
> In qualsiasi caso.
> L'importante è che siano meditate.


Non sono d'accordo ma va bene così.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo ma va bene così.


Ogni scelta è una scommessa.
Quando ti sposi, scegli una persona che in quel momento ti pare la più adeguata a tale scopo, ma non hai assolutamente alcuna sicurezza che lo sia ancora dopo dieci anni o venti.
Quando scegli un posto di lavoro non ti rendi conto che potrai trovarlo insopportabile dopo anni.
E quando decidi di avere un figlio non sai quante gioie e quanto dolore egli saprà darti.
Fai una scelta, sulla base dei dati che hai, per quello che ti sembra più adeguato in quel momento.
Pensare di fare una scelta che sia valida per sempre è una dichiarazione d'intenti, non una certezza.
Ma non vi è alcuna ragione per non scegliere, se non la paura di quello che non sapremo affrontare. 
Se mai ci sarà qualcosa da affrontare.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Ogni scelta è una scommessa*.
> Quando ti sposi, scegli una persona che in quel momento ti pare la più adeguata a tale scopo, ma non hai assolutamente alcuna sicurezza che lo sia ancora dopo dieci anni o venti.
> Quando scegli un posto di lavoro non ti rendi conto che potrai trovarlo insopportabile dopo anni.
> E quando decidi di avere un figlio non sai quante gioie e quanto dolore egli saprà darti.
> ...


Ciao danny, mio maestro zen  come stai ?  sul grassetto d'accordissimo...ma la tua è stata una scelta ? avevi l'alternativa ? oggi lo rifaresti ?


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao danny, mio maestro zen  come stai ?  sul grassetto d'accordissimo...ma la tua è stata una scelta ? avevi l'alternativa ? oggi lo rifaresti ?


Ciao.
Oggi lo rifarei.
La scelta c'è per qualsiasi decisione si prenda e ha sempre un prezzo.
Stai a noi decidere quale prezzo pagare.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Oggi lo rifarei.
> La scelta c'è per qualsiasi decisione si prenda e ha sempre un prezzo.
> Stai a noi decidere quale prezzo pagare.


Ovviamente le mie domande erano "mezze-retoriche" . Mi sbagliero' ma leggendoti qua e la ho come l'impressione che la tua scelta voleva essere un'altra. Almeno questo è quello che passa, e non solo a me.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non trovo nulla di interessante nel domandarsi cosa la moglie di Random abbia fatto in questi 10 anni, potrebbe essersi fatta chiunque come nessuno.
> 
> potrebbe essere stata la più fedele delle spose come la peggior ninfomane della storia.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La scelta c'è per qualsiasi decisione si prenda e ha sempre un prezzo.
> Stai a noi decidere quale prezzo pagare.


Molto vero.


----------



## sheldon (6 Febbraio 2018)

Un utente viene qui dentro per cercare consigli,per sentire altre opinioni,in maniera civile.
Evidentemente non sta passando un bel periodo,è sicuramente scioccato,spaesato,gli sono venute a mancare determinate certezze,al posto di trovare persone che argomentano con risposte normali,chi ti trova?
Trova il partito dei Savonarola,partito morto e sepolto da centinaia di anni,persone incattivite con la vita che "godono" nel distruggere quella degli altri,inviterei tutti loro o a dimostrare una diversa empatia e piuttosto che sfogare su questo forum la rabbia accumulata a divertirsi altrimenti,magari con la play,visto che nonostante gli anni la loro maturita' è pari a quella di un adolescente.
Sono contro il tradimento,ma con simili individui lo giustificherei


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....dici????? penso invece sia stata la scelta più semplice..... e conveniente


 ma sai non sono d'accordo sul semplice.
Sul conveniente, pure
semplice rimanere ancorati in una relazione insoddisfacente non direi.
Conveninza, solo per avere a disposizione un marito manovrabile, perché sarebbe forse l'unica motivazione.
Parliamo di un momento della vita di lei, che avrebbe potuto avere risvolti ben diversi.Ha scelto come vivere il suo futuro.Tutto qui. Avrà fatto una serie di considerazioni


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non generalizzo, mi fa ridere questo sviscerare di parole,situazioni e fatti quanto conta solo una cosa, lei l'ho ha tradito e deve scegliere solo 2 strade. Proseguire, con la paura di prendersela nuovamente nel deretano  ( magari è  risuccesso), o provare a rifarsi una vita con una persona più nobile e pulita.


Sei il Re dell'Ovvio.
Non c'è post nel quale non ci fai chiaramente capire che per te il tradimento non può essere perdonato e che l'unica soluzione é un calcio nel deretano.
Se nella vita te la sei presa nel c**o e non lo hai saputo minimamente gestire tanto da sbandierare un'unica soluzione possibile a chi magari cerca di comprendere e di andare un po' in profondità il problema é solo tuo..


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

... insomma, anche in questa storia...
Lui può andarsene, arrabbiarsi, distruggere il rapporto, cancellare dieci anni di vita insieme.
Si troverà senza casa, a dover pagare degli alimenti per due figli con cui non avrà convissuto, a ricominciare da capo con qualche disillusione a carico e con qualche problema economico in più...
Altrimenti potrà restare, recuperare la fiducia o accettare che sia sempre un po' vacante, mettere da parte l'orgoglio e il rancore e tante altre cose che il tradimento ha palesato come illusorie. E anche questo è un bel prezzo.
Non vi è nulla che sia gratuito dopo aver scoperto un tradimento. Non è neppure gratuito per il traditore, anche se in questo caso come in tanti altri ci viene raccontato che lei spera di cavarsela con poco.
E' per questo infatti che lei vorrebbe  non parlarne più. 
In fin dei conti tutti noi vorremmo il miglior guadagno col minimo sforzo. Ma non va sempre così.
In queste occasioni bisogna prendere la bilancia... e vedere da che parte pende.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Desumo che il prossimo step della moglie  è farsi assistere da random in una inculata iperbolica da parte di un 10 inches abbronzato. 
Andiamo lo state crocifiggendo


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Un utente viene qui dentro per cercare consigli,per sentire altre opinioni,in maniera civile.
> Evidentemente non sta passando un bel periodo,è sicuramente scioccato,spaesato,gli sono venute a mancare determinate certezze,al posto di trovare persone che argomentano con risposte normali,chi ti trova?
> Trova il partito dei Savonarola,partito morto e sepolto da centinaia di anni,persone incattivite con la vita che "godono" nel distruggere quella degli altri,inviterei tutti loro o a dimostrare una diversa empatia e piuttosto che sfogare su questo forum la rabbia accumulata a divertirsi altrimenti,magari con la play,visto che nonostante gli anni la loro maturita' è pari a quella di un adolescente.
> Sono contro il tradimento,ma con simili individui lo giustificherei



 [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ovviamente le mie domande erano "mezze-retoriche" . Mi sbagliero' ma leggendoti qua e la ho come l'impressione che la tua scelta voleva essere un'altra. Almeno questo è quello che passa, e non solo a me.


Credo che nessuno vorrebbe trovarsi di fronte alla scelta che chi è tradito è costretto a fare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Desumo che il prossimo step della moglie  è farsi assistere da random in una inculata iperbolica da parte di un 10 inches abbronzato.
> Andiamo lo state crocifiggendo


cos'è 10 inches


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Anche se, leggendo che i figli non arrivavano, un test è da fare. Giusto per..


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cos'è 10 inches


10 pollici, unità di misura.
Pari a circa 25 cm.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cos'è 10 inches


25,4 cm di cazzo


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Un utente viene qui dentro per cercare consigli,per sentire altre opinioni,in maniera civile.
> Evidentemente non sta passando un bel periodo,è sicuramente scioccato,spaesato,gli sono venute a mancare determinate certezze,al posto di trovare persone che argomentano con risposte normali,chi ti trova?
> Trova il partito dei Savonarola,partito morto e sepolto da centinaia di anni,persone incattivite con la vita che "godono" nel distruggere quella degli altri,inviterei tutti loro o a dimostrare una diversa empatia e piuttosto che sfogare su questo forum la rabbia accumulata a divertirsi altrimenti,magari con la play,visto che nonostante gli anni la loro maturita' è pari a quella di un adolescente.
> Sono contro il tradimento,ma con simili individui lo giustificherei


Sheldon siamo in un forum, non puoi leggere solo quello che fa comodo a te o che piace. Qui ci si scambia opinioni e pareri anche e sopratutto alle proprie idee e a quello che si è vissuto. Hai sentito o letto di qualcuno che gode della sua disavventura? Dai dato degli immaturi a persone che non conosci e basandosi su quanto hai letto qui. Magari sono maturi solo le persone dove condividi le stesse idee? O in questo caso hai dimostrato tu di essere immatura/o non accettando i pareri degli altri?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> 25,4 cm di cazzo


però


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 10 pollici, unità di misura.
> Pari a circa 25 cm.


 non avevo capito a cosa era riferito:rotfl:
Ciao


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non avevo capito a cosa era riferito:rotfl:
> Ciao


Non arrossire..


----------



## Mat78 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei il Re dell'Ovvio.
> Non c'è post nel quale non ci fai chiaramente capire che per te il tradimento non può essere perdonato e che l'unica soluzione é un calcio nel deretano.
> Se nella vita te la sei presa nel c**o e non lo hai saputo minimamente gestire tanto da sbandierare un'unica soluzione possibile a chi magari cerca di comprendere e di andare un po' in profondità il problema é solo tuo..


Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? Sono il re dell'ovvio perché vado contro corrente invece di coccolare come in molti fanno facendogli credere che un giorno passerà tutto, ma sapendo che non passerà un bel niente e vivra sempre nel dubbio avendola accanto. Quindi tutti quelli che si sono separati sono i re dell'ovvio ed hanno problemi e chi è rimasto con chi ti ha tradito vive felice e contento? Io non do soluzioni io scrivo un mio parere, condivisibile o meno. Chi è rimasto con la propria moglie tipo Danny o francoff hanno fatto una loro scelta ma come hanno scritto altri, anche io leggo tutta un altra cosa da quello che scrivono. Hanno problemi anche loro che continuano a giustificare la loro scelta in tutte le maniere? Ma non ho mai dato dell'immaturo o re dell'ovvio a chi non la pensa come me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non arrossire..


 ormai


----------



## francoff (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? Sono il re dell'ovvio perché vado contro corrente invece di coccolare come in molti fanno facendogli credere che un giorno passerà tutto, ma sapendo che non passerà un bel niente e vivra sempre nel dubbio avendola accanto. Quindi tutti quelli che si sono separati sono i re dell'ovvio ed hanno problemi e chi è rimasto con chi ti ha tradito vive felice e contento? Io non do soluzioni io scrivo un mio parere, condivisibile o meno. Chi è rimasto con la propria moglie tipo Danny o francoff hanno fatto una loro scelta ma come hanno scritto altri, anche io leggo tutta un altra cosa da quello che scrivono. Hanno problemi anche loro che continuano a giustificare la loro scelta in tutte le maniere? Ma non ho mai dato dell'immaturo o re dell'ovvio a chi non la pensa come me.


io quello che ho imparato è che nulla è per sempre e molte volte non è come sembra.......lo è stato per lei può esserlo ora per me....


----------



## sheldon (6 Febbraio 2018)

*Mat*

Se guardassi la data  della mia iscrizione vedresti che so benissimo di essere su un Forum,data molto antecedente alla tua.
vedi tu scrivi "Io farei controllare anche il DNA dei bambini, non sia mai che ti abbia dato un altro premio.",ma non sai neanche quando sono stati concepiti eppure ti permetti di scrivere una frase del genere ad una persona che cerca aiuto...ti sembra bello?Ti sembra un suggerimento costruttivo?...beh se lo pensi,come temo, sei una persona che non aiuta,solo pregna di cattiveria,d'altronde uno che scriveva,me lo ricordo,che era giusto che i figli sapessero di chi fosse la colpa non c'è da aspettarsi altro,Tu sei l'archetipo del seguace del Savonarola.
C'è modo e modo per sfogare la propria rabbia,pratica sport,gioca alla play,ubriacati,ma qui tu esasperi chi è in un brutto momento,non gli sei di aiuto.
Poi io per primo so che in un forum ognuno puo' scrivere...purtroppo!


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? Sono il re dell'ovvio perché vado contro corrente invece di coccolare come in molti fanno facendogli credere che un giorno passerà tutto, ma sapendo che non passerà un bel niente e vivra sempre nel dubbio avendola accanto. Quindi tutti quelli che si sono separati sono i re dell'ovvio ed hanno problemi e chi è rimasto con chi ti ha tradito vive felice e contento? Io non do soluzioni io scrivo un mio parere, condivisibile o meno. Chi è rimasto con la propria moglie tipo Danny o francoff hanno fatto una loro scelta ma come hanno scritto altri, anche io leggo tutta un altra cosa da quello che scrivono. Hanno problemi anche loro che continuano a giustificare la loro scelta in tutte le maniere? Ma non ho mai dato dell'immaturo o re dell'ovvio a chi non la pensa come me.


Te lo sta dicendo più d'uno, fossi in te qualche domanda me la farei.
Si capisce chiaramente che sei il tipo che vive di poche, granitiche certezze e non mi interessa che tu capisca che ogni situazione é differente e che non c'è un'unica soluzione che è quella che puntualmente sbandieri.
Il tuo é il tipico atteggiamento che é perfettamente comprensibile 'a caldo', ma se, passato del tempo, conservi ancora questo tipo di intransigenza e cerchi di applicarla ad ogni situazione secondo me stai messo male. 
Senza rancore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? Sono il re dell'ovvio perché vado contro corrente invece di coccolare come in molti fanno facendogli credere che un giorno passerà tutto, ma sapendo che non passerà un bel niente e vivra sempre nel dubbio avendola accanto. Quindi tutti quelli che si sono separati sono i re dell'ovvio ed hanno problemi e chi è rimasto con chi ti ha tradito vive felice e contento? Io non do soluzioni io scrivo un mio parere, condivisibile o meno. Chi è rimasto con la propria moglie tipo Danny o francoff hanno fatto una loro scelta ma come hanno scritto altri, anche io leggo tutta un altra cosa da quello che scrivono. Hanno problemi anche loro che continuano a giustificare la loro scelta in tutte le maniere? Ma non ho mai dato dell'immaturo o re dell'ovvio a chi non la pensa come me.


se permetti, stai dimostrando che anche dando un calcio nel sedere non si dimentica. Non si chiude la partita.
Stai gestendo e giustificando male le tue ragioni.
Il tuo rancore a questo punto non dovrebbe più esistere, avendo fatto la cosa giusta ( per te).


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Tralascio la frase sui bambini che è la tipica gratuità di un infame.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tralascio la frase sui bambini che è la tipica gratuità di un infame.


modifica il post


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? Sono il re dell'ovvio perché vado contro corrente invece di coccolare come in molti fanno facendogli credere che un giorno passerà tutto, ma sapendo che non passerà un bel niente e vivra sempre nel dubbio avendola accanto. Quindi tutti quelli che si sono separati sono i re dell'ovvio ed hanno problemi e chi è rimasto con chi ti ha tradito vive felice e contento? Io non do soluzioni io scrivo un mio parere, condivisibile o meno. Chi è rimasto con la propria moglie tipo Danny o francoff hanno fatto una loro scelta ma come hanno scritto altri, anche io leggo tutta un altra cosa da quello che scrivono. Hanno problemi anche loro che continuano a giustificare la loro scelta in tutte le maniere? Ma non ho mai dato dell'immaturo o re dell'ovvio a chi non la pensa come me.


Mat, non siamo noi a scegliere per chi scrive qui.
Noi al limite possiamo consigliare cosa aggiungere sui piatti della bilancia per poter prendere una decisione che nessuno vorrebbe mai trovarsi a dover prendere ma che va presa.
E la decisione per tutti è sempre sofferta, nessuno ha mai parlato di felicità come obiettivo di una scelta piuttosto che di un'altra. In tutti i casi non ha alcun senso stare a recriminare su quello che è accaduto.
Che si resti o si vada, la vita deve continuare nella maniera più serena possibile. Questo è lo scopo.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> modifica il post


Io ?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia saputo gestire? E chi ti dice che io abbia un problema? .


Gli assoluti ai quali sei rigidamente aggrappato quando tratti questi argomenti

Quelli sono il segno inequivocabile che si è emotivamente rimasti laggiù da dove si crede di essersi staccati

E invece si è emotivamente ancora lì sul posto, ora come allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io ?


si non ti appare modifica messaggio. Lo togli più che altro per random


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si non ti appare modifica messaggio. Lo togli più che altro per random


Avrà letto l'originale, quindi...


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [/B]finalmente! Da come avevi descritto "la risposta stizzita" mi ero già immaginata una donna forte.
> Azzerderei razionale e calcolatrice.
> 
> Le parti che ho grassettato, a mio parere indicano il dubbio che ha avtuo suo tempo  nel lasciarti. Non credo che volesse togliersi uno sfizio, era una valutazione come e con chi avere un futuro.
> ...


'Una pausa di riflessione che si è presa senza avvisarti' (scrivo la frase perché non me la fa evidenziare).
Potrebbe anche essere così, non dimentichiamoci che sono insieme fin da ragazzi e la consapevolezza di avere fatto la scelta giusta a volte la si ha, lo so che è brutto da dire, dopo aver fatto dei confronti. Speriamo che non abbia mai più bisogno di farne di ulteriori in un lontano futuro, sempre che sia questo il caso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Avrà letto l'originale, quindi...


boh!!!


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sai non sono d'accordo sul semplice.
> Sul conveniente, pure
> semplice rimanere ancorati in una relazione insoddisfacente non direi.
> Conveninza, solo per avere a disposizione un marito manovrabile, perché sarebbe forse l'unica motivazione.
> Parliamo di un momento della vita di lei, che avrebbe potuto avere risvolti ben diversi.Ha scelto come vivere il suo futuro.Tutto qui. Avrà fatto una serie di considerazioni



il "semplice" era riferito, per quello che è stato scritto, al fatto che con il collega non avrebbe avuto futuro visto che non gli interessava un rapporto serio (almeno io questo ho capito dalla descrizione) gli rimaneva solo il marito o nessuno dei due.


----------



## sheldon (6 Febbraio 2018)

*Scusami*

Ma non gli rimaneva solo il marito.
Non avevano figli,non avevano mutui,almeno penso,aveva un lavoro credo ben retribuito,poteva ritornare nella sua citta'...insomma se avesse voluto era libera di fare qualsiasi scelta.
Lei era stressata,non dimentichiamoci che aveva anche poche esperienze alle spalle,cosa che non dovrebbe accadere ed ha fatto una grandissima ca@@@ta,ripeto,anche se qui qualcuno non concorda,ma d'altronde siamo su un forum ed ognuno puo' esprimere le proprie opinioni,per "punire il marito che la obbligava a continuare una situazione che le era diventata insopportabile,certo non col primo che passava per strada,con uno che le piaceva.
Poi,una riflessione,se fosse stata veramente presa dall'altro,perche' avrebbe fatto di tutto per tornare da random,utilizzando anche metodi non proprio "puliti"?Sarebbe rimasta col collega il piu' possibile,non avrebbe macchinato per ritornare.


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... insomma, anche in questa storia...
> Lui può andarsene, arrabbiarsi, distruggere il rapporto, cancellare dieci anni di vita insieme.
> Si troverà senza casa, a dover pagare degli alimenti per due figli con cui non avrà convissuto, a ricominciare da capo con qualche disillusione a carico e con qualche problema economico in più...
> Altrimenti potrà restare, recuperare la fiducia o accettare che sia sempre un po' vacante, mettere da parte l'orgoglio e il rancore e tante altre cose che il tradimento ha palesato come illusorie. E anche questo è un bel prezzo.
> ...


Chi ti dice che sarà lui a lasciare la casa? Chi ti dice che sarà lui a pagare gli alimenti?


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Desumo che il prossimo step della moglie  è farsi assistere da random in una inculata iperbolica da parte di un 10 inches abbronzato.
> Andiamo lo state crocifiggendo


:rotfl:Che fine avevi fatto?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (6 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che sarà lui a lasciare la casa? Chi ti dice che sarà lui a pagare gli alimenti?


per punire ?
ha ha ha ha 
mi sa che devo punire mia moglie , hi hi hi
scusami outdider, 
la risposta era per sheldon


----------



## random (6 Febbraio 2018)

chiedo scusa, ma oggi non ho avuto il tempo di continuare e finire il discorso. Comunque, dopo il racconto manca tutta la discussione che ne è seguita ed i miei ragionamenti, (lunghissimi e ridondanti, ma cercherò di sintetizzare). Ragionamenti che in qualche modo delimitano e riducono tutta la storia. Mi sono a lungo interrogato sul perchè....Adesso voglio dormirci sopra. Fortunatamente non è ancora giunto il tempo delle scelte, è ancora tempo di conoscere e capire.


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> chiedo scusa, ma oggi non ho avuto il tempo di continuare e finire il discorso. Comunque, dopo il racconto manca tutta la discussione che ne è seguita ed i miei ragionamenti, (lunghissimi e ridondanti, ma cercherò di sintetizzare). Ragionamenti che in qualche modo delimitano e riducono tutta la storia. Mi sono a lungo interrogato sul perchè....Adesso voglio dormirci sopra. Fortunatamente non è ancora giunto il tempo delle scelte, è ancora tempo di conoscere e capire.


Manca una cosa importante a quello che hai scritto, cosa pensa , come pensa, quale è il suo atteggiamento di fronte a quello che è successo e soprattutto di fronte a te e al tuo comprensibile disagio.

Per questo quoto @_perplesso_ in tutti i messaggi che ha postato.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


 io trovo estremamente singolare che di fronte a una storia narrata da una terza persona tu non ti confronti con la tua legittima consorte. Non mi pare che abbia confessato o mi sono perso qualcosa? Potrebbe tranquillamente essere un'esagerazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io trovo estremamente singolare che di fronte a una storia narrata da una terza persona tu non ti confronti con la tua legittima consorte. Non mi pare che abbia confessato o mi sono perso qualcosa? Potrebbe tranquillamente essere un'esagerazione.


disattento, ti sei distratto


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto i bambini abbiamo parlato. A lungo. Sono sconvolto, non esagero, sono sconvolto. In definitiva, stando al suo racconto è in parte vera la versione di Marco. A lei questo Andrea piaceva, ma inizialmente non aveva nessuna intenzione di fare cazzate. Ma il rapporto tra noi peggiorava, lei era sempre stanchissima. Viaggiava per 200 km. al giorno 5 volte alla settimana ed i restanti due giorni era assorbita dalla casa. Un bimbo non riuscivamo a farlo, la madre era morta di un brutto male da pochi mesi. Dopo aver investito tutta la vita nello studio e nel rapporto con me, si trovava in mano con un pugno di mosche. Quando subito dopo l'estate del secondo anno iniziò a diffondersi la voce che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto viaggiare ancora un altro anno perse definitivamente le staffe. Discutemmo, discutemmo molto. Lei voleva mollare tutto e subito, io la invitavo a resistere ancora un po, fino a quando le cose non si fossero chiarite. Lei rispondeva che prima dell'inizio di gennaio non avrebbero detto nulla. Lei aveva pochissime ferie residue. Si prospettavano mesi d'inferno. Alla fine acconsentì ad aspettare ancora, ma contemporaneamente decise che il sacrificio meritava uno strappo alle ferree regole che ci eravamo dati da ragazzi. Così scelse di cedere al tipo belloccio di turno. Lo considerava anche molto intelligente, (in effetti, non credo che ottenere un contratto negli USA sia alla portata di tutti). Organizzarono il tutto meticolosamente: nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare. Ma quando si arrivò al momento di concludere, lei non se la sentì più. Andrea fu paziente, le fece calmare, le diede la possibilità di alzarsi ed andarsene in ogni momento. Tuttavia, alla fine lei scelse liberamente di cedere. La cosa si era spinta troppo avanti, avevano coinvolto altre persone, ma la cosa principale fu che lei voleva davvero farlo. Voleva davvero sentirsi libera. Inoltre, ebbe la certezza che anche se si fosse alzata ed andata via, nell'arco di pochi giorni si sarebbe trovata di nuovo a quel punto. Quindi scelse di andare avanti. Su questo è stata molto chiara, me lo ha ripetuto più volte. E' sempre stata intelligentissima e coerente: una volta deciso, fu tutt'altro che una sveltina. Ha risposto a tutte le mie domande anche le più scabrose. E' stata spietata: mi ha fornito tutti i dettagli, anche quelli che non volevo. L'unica condizione che ha chiesto ed ottenuto è stata quella che di questa cosa non ne avremmo parlato più, quindi mi ha esortato a non vergognarmi ed a chiedere tutto una volta per sempre. Quindi ho saputo tutto. Poi hanno deciso di replicare. La seconda volta lei ha detto no. Andrea non ci voleva credere, di solito era lui a scaricare le donne dopo qualche mese. Ma C. fu irremovibile, ormai aveva ottenuto il suo "premio" e lui doveva togliersi dalle palle. A suo dire, era pronta a tornare da me, per restarci per sempre.


 @_Arcistufo_


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ok. In mezzo a questo stream of consciousness alla James Joyce Mi ero perso qualche pezzo. Comunque non mi sembra che ci sia molto da sviscerare.
Sono passati anni, che senso ha?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> :rotfl:Che fine avevi fatto?


Pausa di riflessione


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pausa di riflessione


Grande Fratè :up:


----------



## Outdider (6 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> chiedo scusa, ma oggi non ho avuto il tempo di continuare e finire il discorso. Comunque, dopo il racconto manca tutta la discussione che ne è seguita ed i miei ragionamenti, (lunghissimi e ridondanti, ma cercherò di sintetizzare). Ragionamenti che in qualche modo delimitano e riducono tutta la storia. Mi sono a lungo interrogato sul perchè....Adesso voglio dormirci sopra. Fortunatamente non è ancora giunto il tempo delle scelte, è ancora tempo di conoscere e capire.


Mi dispiace per il Calvario che stai e che dovrai affrontare.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. In mezzo a questo stream of consciousness alla James Joyce Mi ero perso qualche pezzo. Comunque non mi sembra che ci sia molto da sviscerare.
> Sono passati anni, che senso ha?


se vede che la moglie di Random ha sòlato sta Elena in qualche scalata di carriera


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pausa di riflessione


Ma quella dell'ombrellone poi l'hai trombata o un l'hai trombata?

Si o no? non voglio sapere altro


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quella dell'ombrellone poi l'hai trombata o un l'hai trombata?
> 
> Si o no? non voglio sapere altro


No, vuozzappiamo. L’estate è vicina.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Manca una cosa importante a quello che hai scritto, cosa pensa , come pensa, quale è il suo atteggiamento di fronte a quello che è successo e soprattutto di fronte a te e al tuo comprensibile disagio.
> 
> Per questo quoto @_perplesso_ in tutti i messaggi che ha postato.


in effetti suona molto strano


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No, vuozzappiamo. L’estate è vicina.


Coraggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Coraggio


sostienilo ne ha bisogno


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sostienilo ne ha bisogno


Grazie cara


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie cara


prego quando vuoi


----------



## Skorpio (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sostienilo ne ha bisogno


Era una cosa così fra maschi.. un incoraggiamento.

Comunque le giornate son già allungate


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vede che la moglie di Random ha sòlato sta Elena in qualche scalata di carriera


Infatti. Mai scopare dove si lavora. Casini lontano da casa, sempre. Almeno sei sei una newbie delle corna :rotfl:


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che sarà lui a lasciare la casa? Chi ti dice che sarà lui a pagare gli alimenti?


La statistica.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti. Mai scopare dove si lavora. Casini lontano da casa, sempre. Almeno sei sei una newbie delle corna :rotfl:


Ma soprattutto mai coinvolgere colleghi.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. In mezzo a questo stream of consciousness alla James Joyce Mi ero perso qualche pezzo. Comunque non mi sembra che ci sia molto da sviscerare.
> Sono passati anni, che senso ha?


N E S S U N O.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La statistica.


Da quel che ho capito la persona, economicamente parlando, più forte è lei....quindi non sarei così sicuro sia lui a dover pagare. Per quanto riguarda i figli, se hanno più di 4 anni l'affidamento potrebbe essere assegnato a lui, non è più così automatica l'assegnazione alla madre...anche se questo richiederebbe un divorzio giudiziale. Sai bene che la statica è quella disciplina che afferma, sei hai la testa nel forno ed il culo dentro il frigo stai mediamente bene...


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito la persona, economicamente parlando, più forte è lei....quindi non sarei così sicuro sia lui a dover pagare. Per quanto riguarda i figli, se hanno più di 4 anni l'affidamento potrebbe essere assegnato a lui, non è più così automatica l'assegnazione alla madre...anche *se questo richiederebbe un divorzio giudiziale*. Sai bene che la statica è quella disciplina che afferma, sei hai la testa nel forno ed il culo dentro il frigo stai mediamente bene...


... e una motivazione molto valida da sottoporre al giudice da parte del suo avvocato per evitare che vengano affidati come genitore prevalente alla madre (beccandosi in quel caso anche la casa).
Per un tradimento senza prove risalenti a 10 anni prima ti ridono in faccia.
Non si fanno ipotesi sulle situazioni eccezionali, ma su quella che è la consuetudine.
L'assegno di mantenimento per i figli è sempre dovuto.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... e una motivazione molto valida da sottoporre al giudice da parte del suo avvocato per evitare che vengano affidati come genitore prevalente alla madre (beccandosi in quel caso anche la casa).
> Per un tradimento senza prove risalenti a 10 anni prima ti ridono in faccia.
> Non si fanno ipotesi sulle situazioni eccezionali, ma su quella che è la consuetudine.
> *L'assegno di mantenimento per i figli è sempre dovuto*.


Ma non è vero affatto. Mio fratello è separato e l'affidamento e congiunto...3 volte alla settimana sta con mio fratello, dove la bimba dorme a casa sua, ed una domenica ciascuno. Mio fratello NON DA ALCUN ASSEGNO DI MANTENIMENTO per la bimba, provvedendo alle sue esigenze direttamente. Può essere un giudice malato? 10 o ieri non importa, non è un reato l'adulterio e lui ne è venuto a conoscenza solo da qualche giorno. Le prove quelle si, ci vorrebbero le prove.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma non è vero affatto. Mio fratello è separato e l'affidamento e congiunto...3 volte alla settimana sta con mio fratello, dove la bimba dorme a casa sua, ed una domenica ciascuno. Mio fratello NON DA ALCUN ASSEGNO DI MANTENIMENTO per la bimba, provvedendo alle sue esigenze direttamente. Può essere un giudice malato? 10 o ieri non importa, non è un reato l'adulterio e lui ne è venuto a conoscenza solo da qualche giorno. Le prove quelle si, ci vorrebbero le prove.


Consensuale o giudiziale?
Percentualmente la situazione di tuo fratello non è la più diffusa, comunque, anche nel caso degli affidamenti condivisi (e soprattutto in presenza di bambini molto piccoli). E sarebbe la soluzione più equa in assoluto, almeno per i genitori, se fosse applicata nella maggioranza dei casi, anche se di solito si avanzano obiezioni proprio per i continui spostamenti a cui sono sottoposti i bambini e si individua un genitore prevalente.
Io ho un amico che invece è genitore prevalente per le figlie, ma lo considero più un'eccezione che la regola.
Però noi non siamo giudici e non possiamo sapere a priori come potrà evolvere una causa di divorzio. Un giretto dall'avvocato di solito chiarisce un po' di più che possibilità si hanno a livello individuale.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Consensuale o giudiziale?
> Percentualmente la situazione di tuo fratello non è la più diffusa, comunque, anche nel caso degli affidamenti congiunti (e soprattutto in presenza di bambini molto piccoli). E sarebbe la soluzione più equa in assoluto, almeno per i genitori, se fosse applicata nella maggioranza dei casi, anche se di solito si avanzano obiezioni proprio per i continui spostamenti a cui sono sottoposti i bambini e si individua un genitore prevalente.
> Io ho un amico che invece è genitore prevalente per le figlie, ma lo considero più un'eccezione che la regola.
> Però noi non siamo giudici e non possiamo sapere a priori come potrà evolvere una causa di divorzio. Un giretto dall'avvocato di solito chiarisce un po' di più che possibilità si hanno a livello individuale.


Consensuale...l'eta del minore è determinante. Sotto i 4 anni è affidata alla mamma. Ormai la magistratura si sta orientando in questo senso (affidamento congiunto) e sono tante le sentenze a favore. La bambina non ne risente e felice di avere 2 case, 2 camere, i genitori li sente quando vuole.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

Le corna vecchie non contano ai fini dell'addebito. Ne hanno parlato, la convivenza è proseguita. Per anni. Stop. 
Lui esce e lei si tiene tutto.
Anche se, in realtà, Posso dirti una cosa?
Su un piatto della Bilancia c'è una persona che si è rotta il culo per anni per il progetto, è perché ci teneva, tant'è che tu l'hai dissuasa dallo smettere di farsi il culo perché evidentemente il carico economico che lei portava all'interno del progetto era determinante per la vita che entrambi, non certo solo lei, avevate in testa.
La mia idea è che al netto dei tuoi tormenti le condizioni economiche siano mutate, tu ti sei rotto i coglioni e stai dissotterrando la vecchia storia delle corna, perché vuoi mollare uscendoci signore.
E sei vuoi uscire esci. Da casa però. Che se lei ha un avvocato un minimo sveglio ti mette a pecora.


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale. 
Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.

Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me. 
Chi andrebbe "ramingo per il mondo a mendicare una ciotola di riso alla Caritas insieme agli extracomunitari, pezzo di coglione"? Io, naturalmente. E sono parole sue. 
Il conto, A SUO DIRE, è presto fatto: separazione con addebito perchè sarei io ad andarmene lasciandola con due figli piccoli, (il tradimento? dopo dieci anni e consumato in un ambiente dove io sono io e tu un perfetto sconosciuto? Ahahah...Elena? la sera l'hanno messa a ricaricare le cucitrici. Marco? ha fatto talmente tante cazzate che l'hanno sbattuto ai confini del mondo) . Il mutuo, che attualmente è di 2200 circa è a mio nome, per 10 anni. Due assegni di mantenimento: 1400 euro. Un pizzico di alimenti 3-400 euro. Totale 4000 euro. Al mese. Più gli extra che mi ha fatto capire che non mancheranno. Potrò scordarmi le piccole e grandi economie domestiche e familiari. I bambini andranno come principini...a mie spese. Per me, c'è sempre la casa di mia madre, che poi è mia perchè sono figlio unico, con la sua pensione. Lei è attiva: lava, stira, cucina, pulisce, ma ha comunque più di 80 anni...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> ...


Uao’    Il dieci inches lo prendi fino alle palle. Auguri.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> i
> Il conto, A SUO DIRE, è presto fatto: separazione con addebito perchè sarei io ad andarmene lasciandola con due figli piccoli, (il tradimento? dopo dieci anni e consumato in un ambiente dove io sono io e tu un perfetto sconosciuto? Ahahah...Elena? la sera l'hanno messa a ricaricare le cucitrici. Marco? ha fatto talmente tante cazzate che l'hanno sbattuto ai confini del mondo) . I*l mutuo, che attualmente è di 2200 circa è a mio nome, per 10 anni. Due assegni di mantenimento: 1400 euro. Un pizzico di alimenti 3-400 euro. Totale 4000 euro. Al mese. Più gli extra che mi ha fatto capire che non mancheranno.* Potrò scordarmi le piccole e grandi economie domestiche e familiari. I bambini andranno come principini...a mie spese. Per me, c'è sempre la casa di mia madre, che poi è mia perchè sono figlio unico, con la sua pensione. Lei è attiva: lava, stira, cucina, pulisce, ma ha comunque più di 80 anni...


Fatti un giretto dall'avvocato che qui ci sono un po' di cose farlocche da togliere e altre che devi sapere per tutelarti.
PS Non uscire di casa.


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> ...


che stronza dopo tutto quello che hai fatto per lei.....


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fatti un giretto dall'avvocato che qui ci sono un po' di cose farlocche da togliere e altre che devi sapere per tutelarti
> PS Non uscire di casa.



concordo le cifre sono più basse e aspetta a uscire di casa


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fatti un giretto dall'avvocato che qui ci sono un po' di cose farlocche da togliere e altre che devi sapere per tutelarti
> PS Non uscire di casa.


Comunque alla fine sarà cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Complimenti l'hai tirata su bene... Una tua creatura ... Na vipera.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2018)

l ha detto nel modo che tutti ci aspettavamo ma ti ha detto resta qui con me che tutto è passato, e da tanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Complimenti l'hai tirata su bene... Una tua creatura ... Na vipera.


Però una personcina razionale. Troppo. Secondo me questa è na’ grande “signora”
Molto ma molto cazzi miei.


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

Se non esco di casa non ho bisogno dell'avvocato. Lei mi ama alla follia, ha fatto una cazzata in un momento difficile ma non mi farebbe mai quello che ha detto. Ovviamente se io vado via o chiedo la separazione il conto, secondo lei, è quello. Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se non esco di casa non ho bisogno dell'avvocato. Lei mi ama alla follia, ha fatto una cazzata in un momento difficile ma non mi farebbe mai quello che ha detto. Ovviamente se io vado via o chiedo la separazione il conto, secondo lei, è quello. Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).


ti ama alla follia????
in effetti sei poco lucido in questo momento


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però una personcina razionale. Troppo. Secondo me questa è na’ grande “signora”
> Molto ma molto cazzi miei.


Deve stare attento...


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random di alla tua signora che se te ne vai di casa le pagherai gli alimenti i bambini ecc ma il mutuo no. A chi intesta la casa? entrambi?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se non esco di casa non ho bisogno dell'avvocato. Lei mi ama alla follia, ha fatto una cazzata in un momento difficile ma non mi farebbe mai quello che ha detto. Ovviamente se io vado via o chiedo la separazione il conto, secondo lei, è quello. Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).


Ma che vuoi pareggiare ??? 
Con una tipa così mejo fasse i cazzi propri..


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se non esco di casa non ho bisogno dell'avvocato. Lei mi ama alla follia, ha fatto una cazzata in un momento difficile ma non mi farebbe mai quello che ha detto. Ovviamente se io vado via o chiedo la separazione il conto, secondo lei, è quello. Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).


E' un ricatto per tenerti accanto, presentato al termine di una discussione in cui il livello di scontro per entrambi si era alzato troppo.
Lascia perdere il pareggio, che è una stronzata utile solo per accarezzare l'orgoglio.
Dieci anni sono la durata media di un'autoveicolo. Rottama quel tradimento allo stesso modo in cui tu rottameresti un'auto, senza rimpianti. E' roba vecchia.
Le hai fatto comprendere il tuo dolore e la tua rabbia, le hai comunicato cosa si prova a essere tradito.
L'ha capito e ha capito di amarti. Valuta il da farsi su queste considerazioni.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un ricatto per tenerti accanto, presentato al termine di una discussione in cui il livello di scontro per entrambi si era alzato troppo.
> Lascia perdere il pareggio, che è una stronzata utile solo per accarezzare l'orgoglio.
> Dieci anni sono la durata media di un'autoveicolo. Rottama quel tradimento allo stesso modo in cui tu rottameresti un'auto, senza rimpianti. E' roba vecchia.
> *Le hai fatto comprendere il tuo dolore e la tua rabbia, le hai comunicato cosa si prova a essere tradito.
> L'ha capito e ha capito di amarti. Valuta il da farsi su queste considerazioni.*




Infatti danny l'ha compreso così bene che gli ha dato del "coglione" e gli ha mostrato il "conto". lo ama alla "follia".


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti danny l'ha compreso così bene che gli ha dato del "coglione" e gli ha mostrato il "conto". lo ama alla "follia".


Mai litigato con una donna?
O con qualcuno in generale?


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un ricatto per tenerti accanto, presentato al termine di una discussione in cui il livello di scontro per entrambi si era alzato troppo.
> Lascia perdere il pareggio, che è una stronzata utile solo per accarezzare l'orgoglio.
> Dieci anni sono la durata media di un'autoveicolo. Rottama quel tradimento allo stesso modo in cui tu rottameresti un'auto, senza rimpianti. E' roba vecchia.
> Le hai fatto comprendere il tuo dolore e la tua rabbia, le hai comunicato cosa si prova a essere tradito.
> L'ha capito e ha capito di amarti. Valuta il da farsi su queste considerazioni.


A me pare il contrario, sta prospettando quello che dovrà succedere (secondo lei)...a me pare proprio che lei lo voglia fuori dalla sua vita...gli è servito al suo scopo ed ora lo vuole rottamare ma sa anche che tutto quello che ha detto non corrisponde a verità, vuole mettergli paura per una eventuale separazione con addebito. Comunque non gli frega un cazzo di come sta e di come si sente. Se stessa è tutto quello che le occorre per vivere, il resto è trascurabile.


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2018)

Rimango sempre un po' allibito a leggere certi consigli, che, per inciso, sono in parte frutto delle proprie esperienze e decisioni.. come i miei consigli del resto.
Aldilà del fatto che chi ti ama di solito non ti minaccia gridando di farti andare a mangiare alla Caritas, ma vabbè, in una discussione animata diciamo che ci sta'...l'abbandono del tetto coniugale se non erro ha anche delle "giuste cause" e una è l'infedeltà, ma qui chiederei ai legali frequentatori del forum...magari ricordo male io.
Persino la mia ex è andata avanti diverso tempo a dirsi pentita, di ripensarci, ecc.ecc...come si fa' a consigliare di restare impassibile senza fare niente, farsi andare bene il tradimento e chissà cos'altro solo perchè tira aria di giudiziale ?  Davvero non lo so.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

tanti validi motivi per farlo desistere  di continuare a scassare con questa storia.
Si fanno comodo a vicenda, direi che il caso è chiuso.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rimango sempre un po' allibito a leggere certi consigli, che, per inciso, sono in parte frutto delle proprie esperienze e decisioni.. come i miei consigli del resto.
> Aldilà del fatto che chi ti ama di solito non ti minaccia gridando di farti andare a mangiare alla Caritas, ma vabbè, in una discussione animata diciamo che ci sta'...l'abbandono del tetto coniugale se non erro ha anche delle "giuste cause" e una è l'infedeltà, ma qui chiederei ai legali frequentatori del forum...magari ricordo male io.
> Persino la mia ex è andata avanti diverso tempo a dirsi pentita, di ripensarci, ecc.ecc...come si fa' a consigliare di restare impassibile senza fare niente, farsi andare bene il tradimento e chissà cos'altro solo perchè tira aria di giudiziale ?  Davvero non lo so.


L'abbandono del tetto coniugale non è più contemplato come giusta causa nella separazione.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> tanti validi motivi per farlo desistere  di continuare a scassare con questa storia.
> Si fanno comodo a vicenda, direi che il caso è chiuso.


Ma si, sono cose che succedono...che ci bevano su...però dopo che Random ha finito di lucidargli le scarpe con la lingua.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'abbandono del tetto coniugale non è più contemplato come giusta causa nella separazione.


In qualsiasi caso, non solo in questo intendo, prima di uscire di casa è meglio contattare un avvocato per non fare passi falsi che in una giudiziale potrebbero portare conseguenza.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tanti validi motivi per farlo desistere  di continuare a scassare con questa storia.
> *Si fanno comodo a vicenda*, *direi che il caso è chiuso*.


La nuda verità è questa.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me pare il contrario, sta prospettando quello che dovrà succedere (secondo lei)...*a me pare proprio che lei lo voglia fuori dalla sua vita*...gli è servito al suo scopo ed ora lo vuole rottamare ma sa anche che tutto quello che ha detto non corrisponde a verità, vuole mettergli paura per una eventuale separazione con addebito. Comunque non gli frega un cazzo di come sta e di come si sente. Se stessa è tutto quello che le occorre per vivere, il resto è trascurabile.


Ci sono persone che hanno una forte aggressività verbale quando litigano, per cui possono urlare frasi che hanno il solo scopo di ferire l'avversario o tenergli testa (lo ha fatto anche Random, se avete letto bene quello che ha scritto. L'ha umiliata).
Di solito quando ci si calma si ridimensiona molto tutto quello che si è espresso durante il diverbio. 
Mai prendere una decisione importante immediatamente dopo un litigio acceso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma si, sono cose che succedono...che ci bevano su...però dopo che Random ha finito di lucidargli le scarpe con la lingua.


Pure feticista


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> *Tu sei una mia creatura*, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.


Ecco: questa è una frase terribile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La nuda verità è questa.


mi hai fatto pensare, perchè "nuda" verità. La verità dovrebbe essere non contenere a priori falsità, eppure diventa nuda. Di cosa si spoglia?

Lo so non c'entra niente ma mi è balenata questa considerazione


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi hai fatto pensare, perchè "nuda" verità. La verità dovrebbe essere non contenere a priori falsità, eppure diventa nuda. Di cosa si spoglia?
> 
> Lo so non c'entra niente ma mi è balenata questa considerazione


Una verità che non nasconde nulla.
Un'affermazione può essere vera ma parziale.
O edulcorata. Non è falsa, ma nasconde qualcosa.


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

abbiamo appena finito di parlare. Io mi sono preso due giorni di malattia, forse mi sto autosuggestionando, o forse no, ma comunque ho una forte diarrea e 38 e mezzo di febbre. Lei si è presa due giorni di ferie per stare con me. Tutto normale: quando mi capita di star male lei entra automaticamente in modalità crocerossina. Coccole, tisane, termometro e tutto quanto può servire per farmi star meglio. Tutto normale, ripeto. Di diverso ci sono le lacrime, i fiumi di lacrime. Il racconto di un momento difficile, di un momento in cui tutto l'ufficio le remava contro e l'autoconvincimento, (il falso, il voluto, il comodo autoconvincimento), che un ulteriore passo falso poteva farle perdere la possibilità di tornare. Pare che questo tipo godesse di enorme considerazione tra i colleghi ed i superiori ed un suo esplicito appoggio potesse essere fondamentale. Non era vero, ovviamente. ma in quel momento fu una delle giustificazioni che si diede per agire in quel modo. Tutto sommato, almeno apparentemente,  esce fuori una persona diversa da quella che mi aveva parlato in modo durissimo. Mi ha detto: "Adesso stai malissimo per colpa mia. Ti ho dato un colpo terribile. Perchè non ti fermi un po? Perchè non ti prendi 6 mesi di aspettativa senza stipendio e ti rimetti a fare modellismo o a leggere libri? Hai sempre detto che sono cose che ti sono rimaste nel cuore. Hai dovuto smettere per studiare e poi aiutare me e poi i figli, la casa...Adesso avrò dei premi produzione puoi permetterti di fermarti e riprenderti. Possiamo permettercelo. Ti prego, se ti accadesse qualcosa io non saprei che fare". Le ho risposto che una ciotola di riso sono certo che riuscirà comunque a rimediarla. Sto malissimo e non per la diarrea.


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> abbiamo appena finito di parlare. Io mi sono preso due giorni di malattia, forse mi sto autosuggestionando, o forse no, ma comunque ho una forte diarrea e 38 e mezzo di febbre. Lei si è presa due giorni di ferie per stare con me. Tutto normale: quando mi capita di star male lei entra automaticamente in modalità crocerossina. Coccole, tisane, termometro e tutto quanto può servire per farmi star meglio. Tutto normale, ripeto. Di diverso ci sono le lacrime, i fiumi di lacrime. Il racconto di un momento difficile, di un momento in cui tutto l'ufficio le remava contro e l'autoconvincimento, (il falso, il voluto, il comodo autoconvincimento), che un ulteriore passo falso poteva farle perdere la possibilità di tornare. Pare che questo tipo godesse di enorme considerazione tra i colleghi ed i superiori ed un suo esplicito appoggio potesse essere fondamentale. Non era vero, ovviamente. ma in quel momento fu una delle giustificazioni che si diede per agire in quel modo. Tutto sommato, almeno apparentemente,  esce fuori una persona diversa da quella che mi aveva parlato in modo durissimo. Mi ha detto: "Adesso stai malissimo per colpa mia. Ti ho dato un colpo terribile. Perchè non ti fermi un po? Perchè non ti prendi 6 mesi di aspettativa senza stipendio e ti rimetti a fare modellismo o a leggere libri? Hai sempre detto che sono cose che ti sono rimaste nel cuore. Hai dovuto smettere per studiare e poi aiutare me e poi i figli, la casa...Adesso avrò dei premi produzione puoi permetterti di fermarti e riprenderti. Possiamo permettercelo. Ti prego, se ti accadesse qualcosa io non saprei che fare". Le ho risposto che una ciotola di riso sono certo che riuscirà comunque a rimediarla. Sto malissimo e non per la diarrea.


pensate troppo ai soldi voi due


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco: questa è una frase terribile.


..mah, ho sentito decisamente di peggio...


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> abbiamo appena finito di parlare. Io mi sono preso due giorni di malattia, forse mi sto autosuggestionando, o forse no, ma comunque ho una forte diarrea e 38 e mezzo di febbre. Lei si è presa due giorni di ferie per stare con me. Tutto normale: quando mi capita di star male lei entra automaticamente in modalità crocerossina. Coccole, tisane, termometro e tutto quanto può servire per farmi star meglio. Tutto normale, ripeto. Di diverso ci sono le lacrime, i fiumi di lacrime. Il racconto di un momento difficile, di un momento in cui tutto l'ufficio le remava contro e l'autoconvincimento, (il falso, il voluto, il comodo autoconvincimento), che un ulteriore passo falso poteva farle perdere la possibilità di tornare. Pare che questo tipo godesse di enorme considerazione tra i colleghi ed i superiori ed un suo esplicito appoggio potesse essere fondamentale. Non era vero, ovviamente. ma in quel momento fu una delle giustificazioni che si diede per agire in quel modo. Tutto sommato, almeno apparentemente,  esce fuori una persona diversa da quella che mi aveva parlato in modo durissimo. Mi ha detto: "Adesso stai malissimo per colpa mia. Ti ho dato un colpo terribile. Perchè non ti fermi un po? Perchè non ti prendi 6 mesi di aspettativa senza stipendio e ti rimetti a fare modellismo o a leggere libri? Hai sempre detto che sono cose che ti sono rimaste nel cuore. Hai dovuto smettere per studiare e poi aiutare me e poi i figli, la casa...Adesso avrò dei premi produzione puoi permetterti di fermarti e riprenderti. Possiamo permettercelo. Ti prego, se ti accadesse qualcosa io non saprei che fare". Le ho risposto che una ciotola di riso sono certo che riuscirà comunque a rimediarla. Sto malissimo e non per la diarrea.


La cosa più sbagliata che potresti fare in questo momento sarebbe proprio quella di trascurare il tuo lavoro.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> pensate troppo ai soldi voi due


Tipica frase di chi ne ha più che a sufficienza...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... e una motivazione molto valida da sottoporre al giudice da parte del suo avvocato per evitare che vengano affidati come genitore prevalente alla madre (beccandosi in quel caso anche la casa).
> Per un tradimento senza prove risalenti a 10 anni prima ti ridono in faccia.
> Non si fanno ipotesi sulle situazioni eccezionali, ma su quella che è la consuetudine.
> L'assegno di mantenimento per i figli è sempre dovuto.


Tutto vero.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Infatti danny l'ha compreso così bene che gli ha dato del "coglione" e gli ha mostrato il "conto". lo ama alla "follia".


Quando ho beccato la mia compagna in costanza di tradimento m'è stato detto di peggio, quindi...


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tipica frase di chi ne ha più che a sufficienza...


debiti ne ho a sufficienza


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto vero.


Si e no, se riesci a dimostrare di esserne venuto a conoscenza solo adesso.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> abbiamo appena finito di parlare. Io mi sono preso due giorni di malattia, forse mi sto autosuggestionando, o forse no, ma comunque ho una forte diarrea e 38 e mezzo di febbre. Lei si è presa due giorni di ferie per stare con me. Tutto normale: quando mi capita di star male lei entra automaticamente in modalità crocerossina. Coccole, tisane, termometro e tutto quanto può servire per farmi star meglio. Tutto normale, ripeto. Di diverso ci sono le lacrime, i fiumi di lacrime. Il racconto di un momento difficile, di un momento in cui tutto l'ufficio le remava contro e l'autoconvincimento, (il falso, il voluto, il comodo autoconvincimento), che un ulteriore passo falso poteva farle perdere la possibilità di tornare. Pare che questo tipo godesse di enorme considerazione tra i colleghi ed i superiori ed un suo esplicito appoggio potesse essere fondamentale. Non era vero, ovviamente. ma in quel momento fu una delle giustificazioni che si diede per agire in quel modo. Tutto sommato, almeno apparentemente,  esce fuori una persona diversa da quella che mi aveva parlato in modo durissimo. Mi ha detto: "Adesso stai malissimo per colpa mia. Ti ho dato un colpo terribile. Perchè non ti fermi un po? Perchè non ti prendi 6 mesi di aspettativa senza stipendio e ti rimetti a fare modellismo o a leggere libri? Hai sempre detto che sono cose che ti sono rimaste nel cuore. Hai dovuto smettere per studiare e poi aiutare me e poi i figli, la casa...Adesso avrò dei premi produzione puoi permetterti di fermarti e riprenderti. Possiamo permettercelo. Ti prego, se ti accadesse qualcosa io non saprei che fare". Le ho risposto che una ciotola di riso sono certo che riuscirà comunque a rimediarla. Sto malissimo e non per la diarrea.


Sei passato dal "sei una mia creatura" a "fai di me quello che vuoi", che temo sia la vostra modalità consueta nella gestione del rapporto.
E intuisco cosa lei abbia trovato nell'altro e cosa l'abbia attratta, al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che sta portando e delle versioni che sta raccontando.
Un uomo più forte di te e più in grado di rapportarsi con lei in parità, mentre lei abitualmente con te trova facilmente il modo di dominarti.
Credo tu debba acquisire consapevolezza di questo, mantenendo e ampliando i tuoi spazi e pretendendo in questo momento maggiore autonomia da lei. Il dolore non se ne andrà, ma col tempo il vostro rapporto migliorerà non poco.
Quindi mantieni il tuo lavoro, altro che sto cazzo di modellismo!


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> debiti ne ho a sufficienza


Non è questione di debiti, e nemmeno di ciotole di riso. 

E' questione che in una fase delicata, quale è quella in cui necessariamente ci si confronta anche con l'ipotesi della separazione, l'indipendenza  (su tutti i fronti) e' determinante.

A me da' da pensare anche che lei stia a casa ad assisterlo anche per una influenza. Fossi in lui approfitterei per starmene da solo, a dirla tutta.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei passato dal "sei una mia creatura" a "fai di me quello che vuoi", che temo sia la vostra modalità consueta nella gestione del rapporto.
> E intuisco cosa lei abbia trovato nell'altro e cosa l'abbia attratta, al di là di tutte le giustificazioni che sta portando e delle versioni che sta raccontando.
> Un uomo più forte di te e più in grado di rapportarsi con lei in parità, mentre lei abitualmente con te trova facilmente il modo di dominarti.
> Credo tu debba acquisire consapevolezza di questo, mantenendo e ampliando i tuoi spazi e pretendendo in questo momento maggiore autonomia da lei. Il dolore non se ne andrà, ma col tempo il vostro rapporto migliorerà non poco.
> Quindi mantieni il tuo lavoro, altro che sto cazzo di modellismo!



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il conto, A SUO DIRE, è presto fatto: separazione con addebito perchè sarei io ad andarmene lasciandola con due figli piccoli, (il tradimento? dopo dieci anni e consumato in un ambiente dove io sono io e tu un perfetto sconosciuto? Ahahah...Elena? la sera l'hanno messa a ricaricare le cucitrici. Marco? ha fatto talmente tante cazzate che l'hanno sbattuto ai confini del mondo) . Il mutuo, che attualmente è di 2200 circa è a mio nome, per 10 anni. Due assegni di mantenimento: 1400 euro. Un pizzico di alimenti 3-400 euro. Totale 4000 euro. Al mese. Più gli extra che mi ha fatto capire che non mancheranno. Potrò scordarmi le piccole e grandi economie domestiche e familiari. I bambini andranno come principini...a mie spese. Per me, c'è sempre la casa di mia madre, che poi è mia perchè sono figlio unico, con la sua pensione. Lei è attiva: lava, stira, cucina, pulisce, ma ha comunque più di 80 anni...


Da legale, un po' di chiarezza :
NESSUN addebito se lasci casa.
Ci si separa e stop, una bella letterina per cautelarti e fai le valigie.
Il mutuo te lo continui a piangere tu, la casa verrà dichiarata dimora prevalente dei minori e questi ultimi al 99 % saranno in affido condiviso ma dimoranti presso la madre (quindi la casa rimane di fatto a lei).
Assegni di mantenimento e alimenti MOLTO MENO poichè guadagna più di te, le rimarrebbe la casa e il mutuo lo paghi tu.
(sono 200 € per la consulenza)


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si e no, se riesci a dimostrare di esserne venuto a conoscenza solo adesso.


Può essere certamente motivo di separazione, NON di addebito.


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei passato dal "sei una mia creatura" a "fai di me quello che vuoi", che temo sia la vostra modalità consueta nella gestione del rapporto.
> E intuisco cosa lei abbia trovato nell'altro e cosa l'abbia attratta,



"fai di me quello che vuoi" non mi sembra affatto. Semmai è lei che soffre, in questo momento, di bipolarismo. Per quanto riguarda il decisionismo, forse è passato in secondo piano il fatto che io deciso che lei doveva andare all'università e laurearsi, io ho deciso che doveva rimanere a fare un lavoro in un posto in cui non voleva più andare. Anzi, per dirla tutta, quello che sta accadendo adesso, in realtà successe allora come conseguenza della mia decisione di forzarle la mano. Se fosse tornata ad agosto, adesso saremmo felici. Forse vivremmo come due cuori ed una capanna, questo si....


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da legale, un po' di chiarezza :
> NESSUN addebito se lasci casa.
> Ci si separa e stop, una bella letterina per cautelarti e fai le valigie.
> Il mutuo te lo continui a piangere tu, la casa verrà dichiarata dimora prevalente dei minori e questi ultimi al 99 % saranno in affido condiviso ma dimoranti presso la madre (quindi la casa rimane di fatto a lei).
> ...



Grazie. Devo tenerne conto.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere certamente motivo di separazione, NON di addebito.


Ah.

Da quando per chiedere la separazione occorrono. "motivi? 

Mi risulta diversamente, comunque. Un conto è tollerare per dieci anni, altro e' scoprire un tradimento anche di dieci anni prima. Senz'altro occorre fornire prova del momento della scoperta, credo tuttavia che al nostro amico non sarebbe tanto difficile registrare una conversazione con la moglie in cui si ripercorre la dinamica della scoperta. Tanto per dire.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mai litigato con una donna?
> O con qualcuno in generale?


certo che si danny e non una volta sola.
la mie perplessità sono relativa al fatto che il discorso in quel momento doveva essere un altro visto che random comincia ad avere problemi di fiducia.


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da legale, un po' di chiarezza :
> NESSUN addebito se lasci casa.
> Ci si separa e stop, una bella letterina per cautelarti e fai le valigie.
> Il mutuo te lo continui a piangere tu, la casa verrà dichiarata dimora prevalente dei minori e questi ultimi al 99 % saranno in affido condiviso ma dimoranti presso la madre (quindi la casa rimane di fatto a lei).
> ...


azz pensavo che il mutuo non restasse tutto a lui visto che non ci vivrebbe più. A sto punto sarebbe meglio venderla ( e prenderne una più modesta)  piuttosto che pagare il mutuo alla moglie che poi col tempo ci porta dentro i nuovi amori


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da legale, un po' di chiarezza :
> NESSUN addebito se lasci casa.
> Ci si separa e stop, una bella letterina per cautelarti e fai le valigie.
> Il mutuo te lo continui a piangere tu, la casa verrà dichiarata dimora prevalente dei minori e questi ultimi al 99 % saranno in affido condiviso ma dimoranti presso la madre (quindi la casa rimane di fatto a lei).
> ...


:up:


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non è questione di debiti, e nemmeno di ciotole di riso.
> 
> E' questione che in una fase delicata, quale è quella in cui necessariamente ci si confronta anche con l'ipotesi della separazione, l'indipendenza  (su tutti i fronti) e' determinante.
> 
> A me da' da pensare anche che lei stia a casa ad assisterlo anche per una influenza. Fossi in lui approfitterei per starmene da solo, a dirla tutta.


mi avevano scritto che sono pieno di soldi, ho risposto che ho debiti


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah.
> 
> Da quando per chiedere la separazione occorrono. "motivi?


Mai.
Rispondevo all'ipotesi di addebito facendo un distinguo, e cioè sottolineando che il tradimento (di dieci anni prima, ma scoperto solo adesso) può certamente giustificare la separazione e l'eventuale abbandono della casa coniugale alla luce delle 'richieste' formulate dalla moglie di @_random_.



Cielo ha detto:


> Mi risulta diversamente, comunque. Un conto è tollerare per dieci anni, altro e' scoprire un tradimento anche di dieci anni prima. Senz'altro occorre fornire prova del momento della scoperta, credo tuttavia che al nostro amico non sarebbe tanto difficile registrare una conversazione con la moglie in cui si ripercorre la dinamica della scoperta. Tanto per dire.


A mio avviso non può essere causa di addebito, visto che stiamo parlando di un tradimento che si è consumato dieci anni fa (e questo non rileva se la scoperta è avvenuta l'altroieri) e che, soprattutto, a quanto è dato sapere, si è consumato in due (!) soli incontri (almeno, a sentire la moglie del nostro amico, che certamente ripeterà questa poco credibile versione dei fatti da ora e per sempre, anche qualora dovesse essere registrata).


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> azz pensavo che il mutuo non restasse tutto a lui visto che non ci vivrebbe più. A sto punto sarebbe meglio venderla ( e prenderne una più modesta)  piuttosto che pagare il mutuo alla moglie che poi col tempo ci porta dentro i nuovi amori


Sono 'pronostici' a naso, eh ?!?
Non sono un Giudice ma normalmente è così che va...certamente le pretese accessorie della moglie (mantenimento/alimenti) e considerato che adesso lei guadagna più di lui mi sembrano cifre sparate tanto per...


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> azz pensavo che il mutuo non restasse tutto a lui visto che non ci vivrebbe più. A sto punto sarebbe meglio venderla ( e prenderne una più modesta)  piuttosto che pagare il mutuo alla moglie che poi col tempo ci porta dentro i nuovi amori


Stiamo confondendo troppi concetti, a mio parere.

Fermo restando che il mutuo lo puoi pagare CON o SENZA la cd. "retrocessione", la casa ed il mantenimento vengono disposti NELL'INTERESSE DEI FIGLI. Altro conto e' l'eventuale contributo al mantenimento della moglie. (che la recente giurisprudenza ha attenuato in sede successiva di divorzio).

E ben altra natura (risarcitoria) ha l'eventuale pronuncia di addebito.

Per cui lui potrebbe trovarsi a pagare il mutuo, ma a beneficiare della cd. retrocessione nel caso in cui la casa fosse cointestata, quando verrà raggiunta l'effettiva indipendenza economica dei figli. Idem per il contributo al mantenimento. Ma se lei guadagna più di lui, e lui già paga il mutuo, questo contributo subisce i dovuti temperamenti.

L'addebito diversamente non riguarda i figli. Ben potrebbe la signora essere condannata a latere a risarcire direttamente lui per la fine del matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai.
> Rispondevo all'ipotesi di addebito facendo un distinguo, e cioè sottolineando che il tradimento (di dieci anni prima, ma scoperto solo adesso) può certamente giustificare la separazione e l'eventuale abbandono della casa coniugale alla luce delle 'richieste' formulate dalla moglie di @_random_.
> 
> 
> ...


Non concordo


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque mi fa un po strano.
Se io fossi random e vivessi da dieci anni con una moglie che mi adora mi ama mi tratta bene non mi ha mai destato sospetti (a parte 10 anni fa) con dei bei bimbi una bella casa i viaggi le macchine e scoprissi che 10 anni fa lei ha avuto una scappatella della durata di due botte e via sarei ovviamente triste e abbattuto finchè vogliamo ma poi metterei sulla bilancia 10 anni meravigliosi passati con lei fatti di amore e crocerossina e mi orienterei sul perdono visto che va tutto alla grande


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stiamo confondendo troppi concetti, a mio parere.
> 
> Fermo restando che il mutuo lo puoi pagare CON o SENZA la cd. "retrocessione", la casa ed il mantenimento vengono disposti NELL'INTERESSE DEI FIGLI. Altro conto e' l'eventuale contributo al mantenimento della moglie. (che la recente giurisprudenza ha attenuato in sede successiva di divorzio).
> 
> ...


Sul sottolineato NON concordo neanche io (e quando avrò tempo cercherò dei riferimenti giurisprudenziali analoghi).
Sul resto si, visto che ho scritto le stesse cose (eccetto la 'retrocessione').


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sul sottolineato NON concordo neanche io (e quando avrò tempo cercherò dei riferimenti giurisprudenziali analoghi).
> Sul resto si, visto che ho scritto le stesse cose (eccetto la 'retrocessione').


Dai, che le questioni e discussioni giuridiche mi appassionano 

Comunque l'addebito ha carattere a metà tra il risarcitorio ed il sanzionatorio, per la precisione


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso avrò dei premi produzione puoi permetterti di fermarti e riprenderti. Possiamo permettercelo. Ti prego, se ti accadesse qualcosa io non saprei che fare". Le ho risposto che una ciotola di riso sono certo che riuscirà comunque a rimediarla. Sto malissimo e non per la diarrea.


Eh gia', cosi' ti mette anche l'ultima catena ai piedi facendoti dipendere completamente da lei.

Mi sa che a sto punto la cosa piu' conveniente per te sia ingoiare tutto e andare avanti. Magari fatti anche tu un'amante, pero' senza farti beccare, e sceglila lontana dal posto di lavoro


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dai, che le questioni e discussioni giuridiche mi appassionano


sei avvocato pure tu?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> "fai di me quello che vuoi" non mi sembra affatto. Semmai è lei che soffre, in questo momento, di *bipolarismo*. Per quanto riguarda il decisionismo, forse è passato in secondo piano il fatto che io deciso che lei doveva andare all'università e laurearsi, io ho deciso che doveva rimanere a fare un lavoro in un posto in cui non voleva più andare. Anzi, per dirla tutta, quello che sta accadendo adesso, in realtà successe allora come conseguenza della mia decisione di forzarle la mano. Se fosse tornata ad agosto, adesso saremmo felici. Forse vivremmo come due cuori ed una capanna, questo si....


Nessuno di noi conosce tua moglie, ma la sensazione che lei non sia una che fa decidere la propria vita ad altri non l'ho avuta solo io.
La valutazione psicologica sul bipolarismo io le eviterei, ta meno che non sia frutto di diagnosi. Crei ulteriori confusione in una faccenda che deve mantenere una sua linearità di visione.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> sei avvocato pure tu?


Si. Raramente mi occupo di famiglia, però.


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Raramente mi occupo di famiglia, però.


ok grazie :up:


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pure feticista


Dici a me o alla moglie?


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sul sottolineato NON concordo neanche io (e quando avrò tempo cercherò dei riferimenti giurisprudenziali analoghi).
> Sul resto si, visto che ho scritto le stesse cose (eccetto la 'retrocessione').



 In pratica potrei cavarmela con 3000 euro tutto compreso?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> Comunque mi fa un po strano.
> Se io fossi random e vivessi da dieci anni con una moglie che mi adora mi ama mi tratta bene non mi ha mai destato sospetti (a parte 10 anni fa) con dei bei bimbi una bella casa i viaggi le macchine e scoprissi che 10 anni fa lei ha avuto una scappatella della durata di due botte e via sarei ovviamente triste e abbattuto finchè vogliamo ma poi metterei sulla bilancia 10 anni meravigliosi passati con lei fatti di amore e crocerossina e mi orienterei sul perdono visto che va tutto alla grande


Mi trovi d'accordo. Io parto sempre dalla certezza che di solito l'essere umano è una chiavica, per cui se alla lunga hai avuto la fortuna di stare con una persona che è meno una chiavica del chiavicume standard, le perdonerei un qualcosa che peraltro  sembra pure coperto da prescrizione decennale.
Sarei un pò più elastico, ma è pur vero che 1) non a tutti viene agevole 2) il tradito non sono io.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> Comunque mi fa un po strano.
> Se io fossi random e vivessi da dieci anni con una moglie che mi adora mi ama mi tratta bene non mi ha mai destato sospetti (a parte 10 anni fa) con dei bei bimbi una bella casa i viaggi le macchine e scoprissi che 10 anni fa lei ha avuto una scappatella della durata di due botte e via sarei ovviamente triste e abbattuto finchè vogliamo ma poi metterei sulla bilancia 10 anni meravigliosi passati con lei fatti di amore e crocerossina e mi orienterei sul perdono visto che va tutto alla grande


E' quello che penso anch'io.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dai, che le questioni e discussioni giuridiche mi appassionano
> 
> Comunque l'addebito ha carattere a metà tra il risarcitorio ed il sanzionatorio, per la precisione


Pur'ammè.
Però nel caso specifico c'è da considerare - in relazione all'addebito - che deve sussistere il nesso di causalità fra  l'infedeltà e la crisi coniugale, e considerato che - come sembra - per dieci anni le cose sono filate lisce....


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In pratica potrei cavarmela con 3000 euro tutto compreso?


'A naso' si.
Cioè, da quello che scrivi sicuramente meno di quanto lei ha paventato (che è ovviamente un modo per spaventarti e non farti andar via)


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pur'ammè.
> Però nel caso specifico c'è da considerare - in relazione all'addebito - che deve sussistere il nesso di causalità fra  l'infedeltà e la crisi coniugale, e considerato che - come sembra - per dieci anni le cose sono filate lisce....


Sono filate lisce solo perché il tradimento non era nella sfera di conoscenza di random. Non appena conosciuto, il matrimonio è entrato in crisi. Che è quello che effettivamente e' successo.


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> "fai di me quello che vuoi" non mi sembra affatto. Semmai è lei che soffre, in questo momento, di bipolarismo. Per quanto riguarda il decisionismo, forse è passato in secondo piano il fatto che io deciso che lei doveva andare all'università e laurearsi, io ho deciso che doveva rimanere a fare un lavoro in un posto in cui non voleva più andare. Anzi, per dirla tutta, quello che sta accadendo adesso, in realtà successe allora come conseguenza della mia decisione di forzarle la mano. Se fosse tornata ad agosto, adesso saremmo felici. Forse vivremmo come due cuori ed una capanna, questo si....


Se fosse tornata ad agosto forse saresti felice, o forse ti avrebbe tradito dopo, o forse l'avresti tradita tu. La vita è fatta di forse. Quello che è successo 10 anni fa è importante. Ma dopo quel giorno ci sono stati 10 anni di forse realizzati, che sono diventati quotidianità, e condivisione.

E' giusto voler capire, analizzare e non accettare ultimatum. E' tuo diritto chiedere, parlare e capire tutto ciò che ti serve per superare la questione. Ma la cosa importante è cosa provi tu oggi per lei, per quello che è adesso, per quello che (affettivamente) ti ha dato in questi anni. 
La ami? Ti senti amato? La senti dispiaciuta per il dolore che ti ha arrecato? 
Mi pare di capire che non sei un indigente, non hai bisogno di scegliere in funzione dei soldi, ma ti puoi permettere il lusso di seguire i sentimenti.

Quello che devi capire è se oggi, non 10 anni fa, tiene a te. Se per lei un tuo allontanamento sarebbe un dolore per il bene che prova per te e non per la divisione dei beni.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In pratica potrei cavarmela con 3000 euro tutto compreso?


Beh. Calcola che i 2000 li pagheresti per i figli in prima battuta, e per un immobile che comunque rimane tuo se intestato solo a te, o va ad aumentare le tue quote di comproprietà quando sarà venduto.

Circa la restante parte di contributo, secondo me dipende dalla capacità economica di tua moglie in rapporto alla tua, e tenuto conto del fatto che dovrai pagare il mutuo e cercare una nuova casa (non direi certo al giudice che è mia intenzione vivere con mia madre).


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono filate lisce solo perché il tradimento non era nella sfera di conoscenza di random. Non appena conosciuto, il matrimonio è entrato in crisi. Che è quello che effettivamente e' successo.


L'infedeltà NON ha causato una crisi del rapporto, che è filato liscio per dieci anni pur se interessato per un breve periodo da un tradimento. La scoperta attuale di quanto verificatosi dieci anni fa può mettere il matrimonio certamente in crisi ma, a mio modesto avviso, NON può costituire addebito per i motivi sinteticamente riportati sopra.
Poi, lo sapremo solo se [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] deciderà di separarsi (cosa che gli sconsiglio di fare, e non per motivi economici ma perchè una cazzatella di dieci anni fa che la moglie s'è smazzata e conclusa da sola - e con un'unione che è andata bene - non dovrebbe essere causa di separazione).


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

Non credo che una persona che a febbraio si sottopone a pesanti cure ormonali per avere un figlio stia pensando a tradire. Da allora in poi ci siamo visti praticamente in continuazione. Anche durante la pausa caffè, dal momento che lavoriamo abbastanza vicini. Sul fatto che la storia con Andrea possa essere durata più di due botte (anzi, una) e via, ovviamente è possibile. Onestamente credo a chi mi ha parlato di un solo rapporto. Ma altrettanto onestamente devo ammettere che anche se fosse davvero uno solo, in questo momento sono orientato a considerare la cosa insopportabile


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che una persona che a febbraio si sottopone a pesanti cure ormonali per avere un figlio stia pensando a tradire. Da allora in poi ci siamo visti praticamente in continuazione. Anche durante la pausa caffè, dal momento che lavoriamo abbastanza vicini. Sul fatto che la storia con Andrea possa essere durata più di due botte (anzi, una) e via, ovviamente è possibile. Onestamente credo a chi mi ha parlato di un solo rapporto. Ma altrettanto onestamente devo ammettere che anche se fosse davvero uno solo, in questo momento sono orientato a considerare la cosa insopportabile


ma poi hai passato 10 anni meravigliosi con tua moglie (non due giorni eh) che non ti ha più tradito , ti ha amato e dimostrato amore e tu hai amato. Una scopata di 10 anni fa mi sembra un po pochino per mandare tutto a rotoli..... o mi sfugge qualcosa....


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che una persona che a febbraio si sottopone a pesanti cure ormonali per avere un figlio stia pensando a tradire. Da allora in poi ci siamo visti praticamente in continuazione. Anche durante la pausa caffè, dal momento che lavoriamo abbastanza vicini. Sul fatto che la storia con Andrea possa essere durata più di due botte (anzi, una) e via, ovviamente è possibile. Onestamente credo a chi mi ha parlato di un solo rapporto. Ma altrettanto onestamente devo ammettere che anche se fosse davvero uno solo, in questo momento sono orientato a considerare la cosa insopportabile


Diciamo che credere a uno o due incontri è DAVVERO poco credibile, ma a mio parere non è questo il punto.
Dovresti concentrarti sul fatto che :
- la storia l'ha chiusa da sola, senza interventi 'esterni', cioè non perchè è stata scoperta ;
- è successo dieci anni fa e in dieci anni pare - da quello che scrivi - sia stata un'ottima moglie e compagna.
Quindi....


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

poi sei lei amasse lui  sarebbe disperata all'idea che lui se ne vada di casa, invece gli ha già fatto un paio di conti in tasca...boh
sono perplesso


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'infedeltà NON ha causato una crisi del rapporto, che è filato liscio per dieci anni pur se interessato per un breve periodo da un tradimento. La scoperta attuale di quanto verificatosi dieci anni fa può mettere il matrimonio certamente in crisi ma, a mio modesto avviso, NON può costituire addebito per i motivi sinteticamente riportati sopra.
> Poi, lo sapremo solo se [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] deciderà di separarsi (cosa che gli sconsiglio di fare, e non per motivi economici ma perchè una cazzatella di dieci anni fa che la moglie s'è smazzata e conclusa da sola - e con un'unione che è andata bene - non dovrebbe essere causa di separazione).


Scusa Collega, ma come diamine avrebbe potuto un tradimento minare il matrimonio se lui manco lo conosceva? 

Intendo ovviamente dal punto di vista di random, non della moglie che è evidente che non lo ha lasciato.
Ma il tradimento diventa rilevante nel momento in cui se ne ha prova. Direi che per questa scoperta non esiste prescrizione o decadenza. Se poi mi dici che, ad attenuare il motivo di addebito, può soccorrere il proseguimento sereno del matrimonio, e la mancata  (provata) reiterazione del medesimo comportamento.... Occhei, può anche essere.

Secondo me tuttavia se in seguito alla scoperta il matrimonio va a rotoli, il decorso del tempo non cancella alcun nesso di causalità  tradimento -scoperta -separazione.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La cosa più sbagliata che potresti fare in questo momento sarebbe proprio quella di trascurare il tuo lavoro.


Quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se poi mi dici che, ad attenuare il motivo di addebito, può soccorrere il proseguimento sereno del matrimonio, e la mancata  (provata) reiterazione del medesimo comportamento.... Occhei, può anche essere


E' quello che sto cercando di dire da mezz'ora...


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' quello che sto cercando di dire da mezz'ora...




Ah. Ma è chiaro come il sole che la difesa eventuale della signora lo rileverebbe.
Dico solo che se non riesco a consensualizzare la separazione in termini soddisfacenti, e debbo intraprendere una giudiziale, non so se in primo atto, ma senz'altro in sede di memoria integrativa, la richiesta di addebito la formalizzerei eccome. Certo, col supporto di prove (che siano registrazioni, che siano testi) idonee a provare la data della mia scoperta, oltre al tradimento.

Poi al massimo ce la si gioca.


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

In questo momento penso che mi separerò. Ma come ha fatto...ma come ha fatto a fare una cosa del genere...Si, avete ragione.Tremila euro posso permettermeli. Al diavolo i soldi. Certo, significherebbe ridimensionare tutto. Dopo una gioventù di sacrifici dovrò rimettermi a fare i sacrifici. Ma in fondo la Mercedes ed il garage me li vendo! Qualche risparmio ce l'ho...

Non ci voglio vivere più con lei. Voglio ricominciare. 

Scusate....ragiono  tra me e me...


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questo momento penso che mi separerò. Ma come ha fatto...ma come ha fatto a fare una cosa del genere...Si, avete ragione.Tremila euro posso permettermeli. Al diavolo i soldi. Certo, significherebbe ridimensionare tutto. Dopo una gioventù di sacrifici dovrò rimettermi a fare i sacrifici. Ma in fondo la Mercedes ed il garage me li vendo! Qualche risparmio ce l'ho...
> 
> Non ci voglio vivere più con lei. Voglio ricominciare.
> 
> Scusate....ragiono  tra me e me...


Soppesa molto bene i pro e i contro, nel tuo stato non lo farei. Le separazioni e i divorzi COSTANO.

Goditi i soldi con una 20enne moldava e tieniti la crocerossina a casa


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questo momento penso che mi separerò. Ma come ha fatto...ma come ha fatto a fare una cosa del genere...Si, avete ragione.Tremila euro posso permettermeli. Al diavolo i soldi. Certo, significherebbe ridimensionare tutto. Dopo una gioventù di sacrifici dovrò rimettermi a fare i sacrifici. Ma in fondo la Mercedes ed il garage me li vendo! Qualche risparmio ce l'ho...
> 
> Non ci voglio vivere più con lei. Voglio ricominciare.
> 
> Scusate....ragiono  tra me e me...


secondo me c'è dell'altro


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Soppesa molto bene i pro e i contro, nel tuo stato non lo farei. Le separazioni e i divorzi COSTANO.
> 
> Goditi i soldi con una 20enne moldava e tieniti la crocerossina a casa


situazione ideale ahahahahahahahhah


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dico solo che se non riesco a consensualizzare la separazione in termini soddisfacenti, e debbo intraprendere una giudiziale, non so se in primo atto, ma senz'altro in sede di memoria integrativa, la richiesta di addebito la formalizzerei eccome.


Scusa ma è OVVIO che lo farei anch'io (e chiunque altro) dovessi difendere [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] in un giudizio.
Qui si rispondeva ad una domanda precisa dello stesso, ed è cosa diversa...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questo momento penso che mi separerò. Ma come ha fatto...ma come ha fatto a fare una cosa del genere...Si, avete ragione.Tremila euro posso permettermeli. Al diavolo i soldi. Certo, significherebbe ridimensionare tutto. Dopo una gioventù di sacrifici dovrò rimettermi a fare i sacrifici. Ma in fondo la Mercedes ed il garage me li vendo! Qualche risparmio ce l'ho...
> 
> Non ci voglio vivere più con lei. Voglio ricominciare.
> 
> Scusate....ragiono  tra me e me...


non prendere decisioni affrettate, non fare il mio stesso errore, prenditi il tempo necessario.
questo è il mio consiglio.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa ma è OVVIO che lo farei anch'io (e chiunque altro) dovessi difendere [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] in un giudizio.
> Qui si rispondeva ad una domanda precisa dello stesso, ed è cosa diversa...


Senza dubbio.

Appurata la natura risarcitoria e sanzionatoria dell'addebito  (concordi?  ) e la sua sostanziale  "terzietà" rispetto alle questioni poste nell'interesse dei figli, per me il fatto che la scoperta sia avvenuta dieci anni dopo il fatto non rileva, essendo palese che il tradimento e' causa della decisione di separarsi.

Fosse stato conosciuto e tollerato per dieci anni sarei d'accordo con te.


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questo momento penso che mi separerò. Ma come ha fatto...ma come ha fatto a fare una cosa del genere...Si, avete ragione.Tremila euro posso permettermeli. Al diavolo i soldi. Certo, significherebbe ridimensionare tutto. Dopo una gioventù di sacrifici dovrò rimettermi a fare i sacrifici. Ma in fondo la Mercedes ed il garage me li vendo! Qualche risparmio ce l'ho...
> 
> Non ci voglio vivere più con lei. Voglio ricominciare.
> 
> Scusate....ragiono  tra me e me...


pensaci bene, non prendere decisioni a random




( spero di strapparti un sorriso)


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> ...


Random, se così stanno le cose il tradimento è l' ultimo dei tuoi problemi. Capisco che le persone sotto pressione possano anche dire delle cose poco piacevoli ma reiterare delle minacce è inaccettabile.
Questo squarcia un velo che già si poteva intuire nei rapporti di forza (brutto definirli così ma realistico) tra te e lei.

E come se una persona che amavi stimavi etc ti metta un rospo davanti e ti imponga di ingoiarlo rivelandosi altro.
Non so come tu la veda ma a me personalmente le imposizioni non piacciono, quando mi sono ribellato ed ho fatto di testa mia ho fatto meglio, a lungo andare sempre e di sicuro.

Purtroppo hai figli e questo deve farti riconsiderare moltissime cose ma per me devi riflettere con calma e non prendere decisioni avventate. Penso che capirai col tempo cosa devi fare.
Da come descrivi le cose per me è evidente un fatto (sul quale solo tu però devi validare la verità) cioè che per lei tu sei stato in questi anni uno strumento, solo uno strumento di emancipazione di realizzazione familiare e di se stessa e quello che ha fatto in questi anni lo ha fatto per lei, non per voi. Rileggendo gli obbiettivi che vi siete posti direi che la vostra alleanza non sia stata concepita per voi due, ma per altro.
Sarei assolutamente contento che tu mi smentissi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo per sfogare la propria rabbia,pratica sport,gioca alla play,ubriacati,ma qui tu esasperi chi è in un brutto momento,non gli sei di aiuto.


Scopare no, vero? Il problema con sti soggetti è sempre che quando vengono traditi in realtà perdono il treno del L'unica stronza che gli è invecchiata vicino e che dopo aver sopportato per anni una specie di incrocio fra il capo cantiere che deve spiegare tutto a tutti e Furio di Bianco rosso e Verdone che ovviamente non trova più uno straccio di compagnia vicino perché è assolutamente evidente che quando hai qualcuno vicino che puzza di futuro non passi tutti i giorni della tua vita a rivangare il passato. I vomita merda da forum sono tutti uguali. Restano soli per scelta altrui Mentre il mondo va avanti, tutti incazzati ed inchiodati al grande torto che gli è stato fatto :rotfl:
Porcatroia Che sfigato


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> Comunque mi fa un po strano.
> Se io fossi random e vivessi da dieci anni con una moglie che mi adora mi ama mi tratta bene non mi ha mai destato sospetti (a parte 10 anni fa) con dei bei bimbi una bella casa i viaggi le macchine e scoprissi che 10 anni fa lei ha avuto una scappatella della durata di due botte e via sarei ovviamente triste e abbattuto finchè vogliamo ma poi metterei sulla bilancia 10 anni meravigliosi passati con lei fatti di amore e crocerossina e mi orienterei sul perdono visto che va tutto alla grande


No, non va tutto alla grande. Il rapporto servo - padrona non si edulcora con la mercedes in garage.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo per sfogare la propria rabbia,pratica sport,gioca alla play,ubriacati,ma qui tu esasperi chi è in un brutto momento,non gli sei di aiuto.


Scopare no, vero? Il problema con sti soggetti è sempre lo stesso: quando vengono traditi in realtà perdono il treno dell'unica stronza che gli è invecchiata vicino e che dopo aver sopportato per anni una specie di incrocio fra il capo cantiere che deve spiegare tutto a tutti e Furio di Bianco rosso e Verdone che ovviamente non trova più uno straccio di compagnia vicino perché è assolutamente evidente che quando hai qualcuno vicino che puzza di futuro si è buttata alla ossigeno! I vomitamerda da forum sono tutti uguali. Restano soli per scelta altrui mentre il mondo va avanti, tutti incazzati ed inchiodati al grande torto che gli è stato fatto :rotfl:
Le corna per fortuna liberano risorse preziose dalle zampe di gente così


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mat, non siamo noi a scegliere per chi scrive qui.
> Noi al limite possiamo consigliare cosa aggiungere sui piatti della bilancia per poter prendere una decisione che nessuno vorrebbe mai trovarsi a dover prendere ma che va presa.
> E la decisione per tutti è sempre sofferta, nessuno ha mai parlato di felicità come obiettivo di una scelta piuttosto che di un'altra. In tutti i casi non ha alcun senso stare a recriminare su quello che è accaduto.
> Che si resti o si vada, la vita deve continuare nella maniera più serena possibile. Questo è lo scopo.


Ho finito i verdi quoto moltissimo


----------



## The guardian (7 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non va tutto alla grande. Il rapporto servo - padrona non si edulcora con la mercedes in garage.


 stavo provocando


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> stavo provocando


Ops sorry


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senza dubbio.
> 
> Appurata la natura risarcitoria e sanzionatoria dell'addebito  (concordi?  ) e la sua sostanziale  "terzietà" rispetto alle questioni poste nell'interesse dei figli, per me il fatto che la scoperta sia avvenuta dieci anni dopo il fatto non rileva, essendo palese che il tradimento e' causa della decisione di separarsi.
> 
> Fosse stato conosciuto e tollerato per dieci anni sarei d'accordo con te.


Per me invece rileva ALLA LUCE di un rapporto che è proseguito in modo calmo e placido, che il tradimento non ha inquinato.
E comunque sul punto non saremo mai d'accordo, temo...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> ...


Appunto. I conti non sono esattamente quelli ma poco ci manca. prendi l'orgoglio e il carta C le uova. Resta a fare il separato in casa che ti conviene. Quando muore la vecchia vendi casa sua estingui il mutuo, a condizione della revisione delle condizioni di separazione: la casa va ai figli, e ti sei sganciato


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque una a cui hai fatto per 30 anni da fratello maggiore che ancora scopa con te Senza considerarlo un incesto Fidati che ti rende un uomo molto fortunato. Ma l'hai stappata te, o aveva avuto altre esperienze?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non va tutto alla grande. Il rapporto servo - padrona non si edulcora con la mercedes in garage.


Molte coppie presentano uno squilibrio eppure durano ugualmente anni.
Non è questo il problema, secondo me. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui si sia riferito a lei usando il termine bipolarismo, per giustificare un comportamento che a lui appariva incoerente.
La valutazione che hai dato nel post pretendete mi trova d'accordo.
Lui ha una visione distorta dei rapporti di potere all'interno della coppia, secondo me.
La rivelazione del tradimento ha mostrato la realtà, ovvero che lui non aveva affatto alcun potere su di lei all'epoca.
Questa cosa pesa più del tradimento, è proprio un ribaltamento della sua visione dei rapporti di forza e una rottura dell'equilibrio preesistente.
Lui ora è diventato improvvisamente consapevole di essere l'elemento più debole della coppia quando pensava di essere quello più forte e di avere avuto sempre il controllo su di lei.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molte coppie presentano uno squilibrio eppure durano ugualmente anni.
> Non è questo il problema, secondo me. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui si sia riferito a lei usando il termine bipolarismo, per giustificare un comportamento che a lui appariva incoerente.
> La valutazione che hai dato nel post pretendete mi trova d'accordo.
> Lui ha una visione distorta dei rapporti di potere all'interno della coppia, secondo me.
> ...


Quoto. È quello che sto vivendo..e destabilizza non poco. A me, prima di tradire, aveva lanciato segnali...da dipendente cronica a indipendente fino a sganciarsi totalmente...e terminare in una relazione extra di quasi due anni. Ora tornata innamorata, pentitissima e ha realizzato il casino commesso. E viviamo in un perenne bilico tra progettualita e probabile separazione, con poche giornate come ai vecchi tempi e giornate tristi. Ma siamo al 4 mese e la strada è lunga.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Calcola che i 2000 li pagheresti per i figli in prima battuta, e per un immobile che comunque rimane tuo se intestato solo a te, o va ad aumentare le tue quote di comproprietà quando sarà venduto.
> 
> Circa la restante parte di contributo, secondo me dipende dalla capacità economica di tua moglie in rapporto alla tua, e tenuto conto del fatto che dovrai pagare il mutuo e cercare una nuova casa (non direi certo al giudice che è mia intenzione vivere con mia madre).


:up:...eccezion fatta per i 2000 euro potrebbero essere di meno...e qualora lui non fosse in grado di sostenere le spese, l'immobile sarà messo in vendita...questo è quello che penso io.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molte coppie presentano uno squilibrio eppure durano ugualmente anni. Non è questo il problema, secondo me. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui si sia riferito a lei usando il termine bipolarismo, per giustificare un comportamento che a lui appariva incoerente. La valutazione che hai dato nel post pretendete mi trova d'accordo. Lui ha una visione distorta dei rapporti di potere all'interno della coppia, secondo me. La rivelazione del tradimento ha mostrato la realtà, ovvero che lui non aveva affatto alcun potere su di lei all'epoca. Questa cosa pesa più del tradimento, è proprio un ribaltamento della sua visione dei rapporti di forza e una rottura dell'equilibrio preesistente. Lui ora è diventato improvvisamente consapevole di essere l'elemento più debole della coppia quando pensava di essere quello più forte e di avere avuto sempre il controllo su di lei.


  Gratta gratta penso anche che lei adesso si stia cagando addosso e che le minacce potrebbero essere solo un fuoco di paglia. Anche lei ha la consapevolezza di avere difronte un baratro affettivo. Il presunto bipolarismo dipende da quello, non sa pure lei che pesci pigliare. Se Random ha la forza di tenere duro ne vedrà delle belle.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Gratta gratta penso anche che lei adesso si stia cagando addosso e che le* minacce potrebbero essere solo un fuoco di paglia*. Anche lei ha la consapevolezza di avere difronte un baratro affettivo. Il presunto bipolarismo dipende da quello, non sa pure lei che pesci pigliare. S*e Random ha la forza di tenere duro ne vedrà delle belle*.


Lo sono. :up:


----------



## kikko64 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. *Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi:* *2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. *"E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta).


Certo che come basi per un progetto di vita di coppia mi sembrano un po'  troppo ... "materiali" 
Discorso a parte i figli ... ma anche il fatto di averne  "pianificato" due ha un che di ricerca dello stereotipo della famiglia del mulino bianco



random ha detto:


> La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita).


Anche se io credo che tu lo abbia fatto perchè l'amavi e non ti pesava fare dei "sacrifici" per lei ... anzi mi correggo ... per VOI.



random ha detto:


> Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.


Magari faresti bene a vergognarti anche tu solo per aver pensato una cosa del genere ... 



random ha detto:


> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> Chi andrebbe "ramingo per il mondo a mendicare una ciotola di riso alla Caritas insieme agli extracomunitari, pezzo di coglione"? Io, naturalmente. E sono parole sue.
> Il conto, A SUO DIRE, è presto fatto: separazione con addebito perchè sarei io ad andarmene lasciandola con due figli piccoli, (il tradimento? dopo dieci anni e consumato in un ambiente dove io sono io e tu un perfetto sconosciuto? Ahahah...Elena? la sera l'hanno messa a ricaricare le cucitrici. Marco? ha fatto talmente tante cazzate che l'hanno sbattuto ai confini del mondo) . Il mutuo, che attualmente è di 2200 circa è a mio nome, per 10 anni. Due assegni di mantenimento: 1400 euro. Un pizzico di alimenti 3-400 euro. Totale 4000 euro. Al mese. Più gli extra che mi ha fatto capire che non mancheranno. Potrò scordarmi le piccole e grandi economie domestiche e familiari. I bambini andranno come principini...a mie spese. Per me, c'è sempre la casa di mia madre, che poi è mia perchè sono figlio unico, con la sua pensione. Lei è attiva: lava, stira, cucina, pulisce, ma ha comunque più di 80 anni...


Ed anche qui, dei vostri "problemi" di coppia ne fate (ne fa) solo una questione "materiale" ... una questione di case e soldi ...
Fermatevi un attimo e riflettete ... un matrimonio ... una famiglia, purtroppo e per fortuna, non è fatta solo di *"*_... 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo ..._" 
una coppia ... una famiglia è fatta prima di tutto di amore, di rispetto, di sacrificio, di gioia, di dolore, di comprensione e sì, anche di perdono ... se c'è tutto questo, il resto viene dopo.
Non lasciate che dieci anni di vita "felice" vengano spazzati via da un "errore" commesso tanto tempo fa ...
Guardatevi dentro e chiedetevi se distruggere tutto è veramente la soluzione migliore ... se ne vale veramente la pena ...


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per me invece rileva ALLA LUCE di un rapporto che è proseguito in modo calmo e placido, che il tradimento non ha inquinato.
> E comunque sul punto non saremo mai d'accordo, temo...


Eh... Mi sa di no 

Comunque il confronto e' stato piacevole uguale  

Tieni poi conto che in circa 15 anni di lavoro ho visto pochissimo diritto di famiglia.

Diciamo che sto avendo modo di vederne di più con la mia personale separazione, ma il tutto è mediato da chi mi assiste.

Perciò.... Io sono come un cardiologo.... Se vedo che il problema parte - che so - dai polmoni, ti reindirizzo dallo specialista. Per dire che comunque di fronte a consensuali (o cause facilmente consensualizzabili) non mi tiro indietro. Di fronte a richieste di addebito, ctu et similia ti spedisco dall'amica specialista


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dici a me o alla moglie?


 a random :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> :up:...eccezion fatta per i 2000 euro potrebbero essere di meno...e qualora lui non fosse in grado di sostenere le spese, l'immobile sarà messo in vendita...questo è quello che penso io.


Mah... Dipende. Non ho capito se l'immobile e' cointestato, oppure e' solo di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION].
Quello che ho capito e' che il mutuo e' stato contratto solo da lui (il che mi fa propendere per ritenere che sia solo suo, in quanto diversamente la banca avrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per ottenere più garanzie).

Bisogna poi sempre tenere conto che la casa coniugale viene assegnata al genitore presso cui e' stabilito il collocamento prevalente, e nello specifico interesse dei figli.
Bene.... Fermo restando che i coniugi possono sempre trovare accordi diversi (tipo si vende l'immobile, e io ti do'  "tot" per acquistarne un altro), non credo che il coniuge presso cui verranno collocati in misura prevalente i figli avrà particolare interesse a che sia venduto. In parole povere, che interesse potrebbe avere la moglie di random a far vendere un immobile in cui -con ampia probabilità  - avrà diritto di restare per almeno i prossimi vent'anni? Col mutuo pagato dal marito. Il quale  (e' verissimo) un bel di' potrebbe smettere di pagarlo, e trovarsi la casa pignorata dalla banca. Ma insomma.... 
E' pure vero che nella casa ci stanno quelli che sono anche i suoi, di figli.

Piuttosto a questo punto valuterei altre strade. Che non sono proprio  "pulitissime", ma insomma.... Non lasciano nessuno per strada.

Ad esempio, onde superare l'impasse di un mutuo assai elevato, potrebbe mettere in vendita la casa e prenderne un'altra in affitto PRIMA di manifestare la volontà di separarsi  
Avendo cura che il nuovo contratto di affitto sia non solo cointestato, ma il canone pagato da entrambi.

In sé la considererei una bastardata.

Però 2k euro di mutuo al mese possono effettivamente pesare.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... Dipende. Non ho capito se l'immobile e' cointestato, oppure e' solo di @_random_.
> Quello che ho capito e' che il mutuo e' stato contratto solo da lui (il che mi fa propendere per ritenere che sia solo suo, in quanto diversamente la banca avrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per ottenere più garanzie).
> 
> Bisogna poi sempre tenere conto che la casa coniugale viene assegnata al genitore presso cui e' stabilito il collocamento prevalente, e nello specifico interesse dei figli.
> ...


Grande!


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

Sapeva benissimo, sin dall'incontro con Elena che si sarebbe arrivati ad un confronto. Eppure mi ha sparato in faccia una pappardella precotta pronta da dieci anni. Oggi, invece, dopo averci ragionato, si è avvicinata di più a se stessa, ai suoi sentimenti ed in ultima analisi è tornata a ragionare ed a parlare pensando a noi e non solo a lei. Questo è quello che penso. 

perchè alcuni di voi non ritengono plausibile che la cosa si sia esaurita subito? Pensate che sia iniziata prima o continuata dopo? Comprendo che possa sembrare un non-problema, ma incerti casi anche le cose apparentemente sciocche sembrano diventare importanti.


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sapeva benissimo, sin dall'incontro con Elena che si sarebbe arrivati ad un confronto. Eppure mi ha sparato in faccia una pappardella precotta pronta da dieci anni. Oggi, invece, dopo averci ragionato, si è avvicinata di più a se stessa, ai suoi sentimenti ed in ultima analisi è tornata a ragionare ed a parlare pensando a noi e non solo a lei. Questo è quello che penso.
> 
> perchè alcuni di voi non ritengono plausibile che la cosa si sia esaurita subito? Pensate che sia iniziata prima o continuata dopo? Comprendo che possa sembrare un non-problema, ma incerti casi anche le cose apparentemente sciocche sembrano diventare importanti.


Perché ognuno di noi parla attraverso le proprie esperienze ed il proprio vissuto.
Ma ogni caso è a se. E parlo per esperienza.

Quello che ti ha raccontato può essere vero o falso. Ma non è il punto importante. Una volta o due, che cambia?


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Perché ognuno di noi parla attraverso le proprie esperienze ed il proprio vissuto.
> Ma ogni caso è a se. E parlo per esperienza.
> 
> Quello che ti ha raccontato può essere vero o falso. Ma non è il punto importante. Una volta o due, che cambia?



un unico errore potrebbe anche essere compreso. Per me sarebbe anche importantissimo se davvero lei durante il secondo incontro si fosse spontaneamente fermata...


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

E non penso che ha ragionato su quegli eventi, penso che abbia ragionato sulla possibilità di perderti. Forse qualcosa nel tuo atteggiamento è cambiato e le ha tolto un po' di quella sicurezza che il tuo racconto fa trasparire.
Penso che dovresti mostrarti deciso, farle capire che esiste realmente la possibilità di perderti. Ti servirebbe a comprendere quanto realmente tiene (o non) a te.


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> un unico errore potrebbe anche essere compreso. Per me sarebbe anche importantissimo se davvero lei durante il secondo incontro si fosse spontaneamente fermata...


Che dirti, chiediglielo ancora. Digli, fingendo, che sei riuscito a parlare con Andrea, e che ti aspetti tutta la verità.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> un unico errore potrebbe anche essere compreso. Per me sarebbe anche importantissimo se davvero lei durante il secondo incontro si fosse spontaneamente fermata...


Non ne avrai mai certezza.

Tu come stai? Come ti vedi nei panni di un separato? Che poi quest'ultima domanda non può prescindere da come stai con lei ADESSO.

Forse valutare un percorso di terapia di coppia, per capire quello che e' stato e quello che è ADESSO il tuo matrimonio vi farebbe bene. E intanto per sicurezza inizi a raccattare prove, e a rivolgerti a un buon legale per sapere come tutelarti meglio, in caso di separazione. Serve anche questo, per pesare i pro e i contro.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a random :rotfl:


Son contento che ti stia divertendo tanto tanto...


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... Dipende. Non ho capito se l'immobile e' cointestato, oppure e' solo di @_random_.
> Quello che ho capito e' che il mutuo e' stato contratto solo da lui (il che mi fa propendere per ritenere che sia solo suo, in quanto diversamente la banca avrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per ottenere più garanzie).
> 
> Bisogna poi sempre tenere conto che la casa coniugale viene assegnata al genitore presso cui e' stabilito il collocamento prevalente, e nello specifico interesse dei figli.
> ...


Cacchio se pesano...comunque 2000 d'assegno per i figli mi sembra un tantinello elevato


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Son contento che ti stia divertendo tanto tanto...


non ho capito
 intendevo random l'utente. Random feticista (piace leccare scarpe)


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


 stai dicendo che in un futuro non imminente ti separerai per questa cosa?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


quant'anni te tu c'hai? e quant'anni c'ha la tu moglie?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quant'anni te tu c'hai? e quant'anno c'ha la tua moglie?


devi far fare una previsione all'INPS?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> devi far fare una previsione all'INPS?


no alla Caritas


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> no alla Caritas


accolgono in base all'età?


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


In un'ora hai smaltito la prima botta? Sei proprio sicuro? 
Da quello che appare non sembra sia così....


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> accolgono in base all'età?


al momento a Random va bene perchè ha ancora la casa di mamma.    ma se non si trova un avvocato coi controtutto, la moglie gli leva anche quella.

intanto per non saper leggere e scrivere, io prenderei un investigatore, che la moglie se c'è qualche collega/superiore/cliente che la corteggia, mi sa che si concede il bis e potrebbe tornare a vantaggio di Random venirlo a sapere prima del 2028


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scopare no, vero? Il problema con sti soggetti è sempre che quando vengono traditi in realtà perdono il treno del L'unica stronza che gli è invecchiata vicino e che dopo aver sopportato per anni una specie di incrocio fra il capo cantiere che deve spiegare tutto a tutti e Furio di Bianco rosso e Verdone che ovviamente non trova più uno straccio di compagnia vicino perché è assolutamente evidente che quando hai qualcuno vicino che puzza di futuro non passi tutti i giorni della tua vita a rivangare il passato. I vomita merda da forum sono tutti uguali. Restano soli per scelta altrui Mentre il mondo va avanti, tutti incazzati ed inchiodati al grande torto che gli è stato fatto :rotfl:
> Porcatroia Che sfigato


non mi tirare fuori Furio che è venuta a mancare che è poco Magda......sono ancora in lutto stretto


----------



## kikko64 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> *io mi separerò senza dubbio.* Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


Sai una cosa ... io invidio le persone come te ... persone che hanno solo certezze e mai dubbi ... che sanno sempre cosa fare ... che sanno sempre prendere la decisione "giusta" ... che hanno sempre la verità in tasca ....
Mi ricordi tanto mia moglie ... e non è un complimento.


----------



## francoff (7 Febbraio 2018)

io sono felice di non aver agito d' impulso. ho pianto, ho urlato ho anche tradito.....ma sono felice di essere qui con mia moglie i miei figli la mia la nostra vita....e partivo da una situazione ben più pesante della tua: tradimento scoperto in corso ( non finito 10 anni fa), non 2 botte e via ma una relazione di 10 mesi...prenditi tempo non agire d' impulso , poi fondamentale sarà il suo comportamento ma sembra che dopo l alterco sia cambiata.....e poi è cambiata per 10 anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento a Random va bene perchè ha ancora la casa di mamma.    ma se non si trova un avvocato coi controtutto, la moglie gli leva anche quella.
> 
> intanto per non saper leggere e scrivere, io prenderei un investigatore, che la moglie se c'è qualche collega/superiore/cliente che la corteggia, mi sa che si concede il bis e potrebbe tornare a vantaggio di Random venirlo a sapere prima del 2028


a me sembra che per il momento non voglia sbilanciarsi. Il solo fatto di rinviare la separazione in la nel tempo, mi dice che manca un pezzo alla vicenda.Sarà......


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

le ho chiesto quante volte? Ha risposto solo una. Le ho detto lo sai che non ci posso credere. Mi ha risposto che è impossibile trovare prove di una cosa che non è avvenuta. Quindi troverò prove a pacchi del fatto che mi ha tradito una volta e del fatto che ci sono stati due incontri, ma non posso trovare prove di un fatto che non è avvenuto. Le ho chiesto perchè Elena e Marco l'hanno appoggiata e poi tradita. Mi ha risposto che in realtà non hanno mai appoggiato lei, ma lui. Elena, inoltre, nutre una grande invidia nei suoi confronti ed anche l'aiuto che le diede in campo professionale non fu così importante ai fini del raggiungimento del traguardo. Infine, le ho chiesto la cosa per me più importante: perchè mi ha aggredito in quel modo e perchè oggi, invece, è cambiata ed è piena di premure. Quì è riemerso il suo atteggiamento aggressivo: è riuscita a stento a tenere a bada se stessa e mi ha risposto che se è il tempo che mi occorre per maturare una decisione, lei può aspettare, anzi, è giusto aspettare. "Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi, ma decidi bene. Sopratutto non muoverti prima di aver preso una decisione definitiva, perchè poi sarà difficile tornare indietro".


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> le ho chiesto quante volte? Ha risposto solo una. Le ho detto lo sai che non ci posso credere. Mi ha risposto che è impossibile trovare prove di una cosa che non è avvenuta. Quindi troverò prove a pacchi del fatto che mi ha tradito una volta e del fatto che ci sono stati due incontri, ma non posso trovare prove di un fatto che non è avvenuto. Le ho chiesto perchè Elena e Marco l'hanno appoggiata e poi tradita. Mi ha risposto che in realtà non hanno mai appoggiato lei, ma lui. Elena, inoltre, nutre una grande invidia nei suoi confronti ed anche l'aiuto che le diede in campo professionale non fu così importante ai fini del raggiungimento del traguardo. Infine, le ho chiesto la cosa per me più importante: perchè mi ha aggredito in quel modo e perchè oggi, invece, è cambiata ed è piena di premure. Quì è riemerso il suo atteggiamento aggressivo: è riuscita a stento a tenere a bada se stessa e mi ha risposto che se è il tempo che mi occorre per maturare una decisione, lei può aspettare, anzi, è giusto aspettare. "Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi, ma decidi bene. Sopratutto non muoverti prima di aver preso una decisione definitiva, *perchè poi sarà difficile tornare indietro*".


Beh, è valso anche per la decisione presa da lei 10 anni fa, difficile tornare indietro.....


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> le ho chiesto quante volte? Ha risposto solo una. Le ho detto lo sai che non ci posso credere. Mi ha risposto che è impossibile trovare prove di una cosa che non è avvenuta. Quindi troverò prove a pacchi del fatto che mi ha tradito una volta e del fatto che ci sono stati due incontri, ma non posso trovare prove di un fatto che non è avvenuto. Le ho chiesto perchè Elena e Marco l'hanno appoggiata e poi tradita. Mi ha risposto che in realtà non hanno mai appoggiato lei, ma lui. Elena, inoltre, nutre una grande invidia nei suoi confronti ed anche l'aiuto che le diede in campo professionale non fu così importante ai fini del raggiungimento del traguardo. Infine, le ho chiesto la cosa per me più importante: perchè mi ha aggredito in quel modo e perchè oggi, invece, è cambiata ed è piena di premure. Quì è riemerso il suo atteggiamento aggressivo: è riuscita a stento a tenere a bada se stessa e mi ha risposto che se è il tempo che mi occorre per maturare una decisione, lei può aspettare, anzi, è giusto aspettare. "Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi, ma decidi bene. Sopratutto non muoverti prima di aver preso una decisione definitiva, perchè poi sarà difficile tornare indietro".


cercati un bravo avvocato, dai retta


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto per non saper leggere e scrivere, io prenderei un investigatore, che la moglie se c'è qualche collega/superiore/cliente che la corteggia, mi sa che si concede il bis e potrebbe tornare a vantaggio di Random venirlo a sapere prima del 2028


Questo e' un ottimo consiglio. Prima di farlo pero', un  keylogger su telefono e pc e un po' di tempo per il monitoraggio passivo delle sue conversazioni non farebbero male


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli, il primo dei quali ottenuto con la fivet,( che mi sono sobbarcata io) 14 mesi su 17 a letto per farli arrivare, (sempre io a tirare la carretta). La rinuncia all'iscrizione ad una grande università, perchè "la sua felicità era qui con me". L'andirivieni per mantenere un posto che poi si è rivelato fondamentale.
> Dal canto mio ho vomitato una serie di almeno 2000 pomeriggi e sere a studiare, (studiare, studiare davvero, non scopare!) con lei, gli esami preparati fino all'alba, la ragazzina (lei aveva quasi 16 anni, io quasi 21) considerata in casa da tutti meno di zero, con una sorella, secondo i suoi genitori,  a dir poco geniale (infatti adesso fa la cassiera ad un iper ). Le lunghissime notti insieme a lei per preparare i concorsi...uno dopo l'altro, quando la mattina (e spesso il pomeriggio) io lavoro. Se non ci fossi stato io con te, tu staresti a fare le pulizie all'iper dove lavora tua sorella. I primi quattro anni di Università pagati da me! (per un motivo surreale: la geniale sorella aveva rinunciato all'università, quindi non l'avrebbe fatta neanche lei: evidentemente non era fondamentale per migliorare la vita). Tu sei una mia creatura, le ho detto: vergognati per quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente. Chi sta meglio economicamente? Lei, da ottobre, con il suo ultimo avanzamento, guadagna più di me.
> ...



Un po' stronza tua moglie!  Ti ha tradito e fa pure l'arrogante.

Comunque i tempi stanno cambiando,  i giudici non sono piu' così generosi con le donne.  

Poi vedi tu,   Ma vivere sotto ricatto e' peggio che essere traditi.  NON basta l'attico vista mare, a debito poi.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento a Random va bene perchè ha ancora la casa di mamma.    ma se non si trova un avvocato coi controtutto, la moglie gli leva anche quella.
> 
> intanto per non saper leggere e scrivere,* io prenderei un investigatore*, che la moglie se c'è qualche collega/superiore/cliente che la corteggia, mi sa che si concede il bis e potrebbe tornare a vantaggio di Random venirlo a sapere prima del 2028


Sarà difficile...ormai sa che lui potrebbe pensare anche a questo.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sarà difficile...ormai sa che lui potrebbe pensare anche a questo.



Magari si fermassero davanti ai rischi,  non sara' il suo caso, ma se avesse davvero un altro, non troncherebbe per paura. 

Il desiderio di trasgredire ha il sopravvento.


----------



## Outdider (7 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Questo e' un ottimo consiglio. Prima di farlo pero', un  keylogger su telefono e pc e un po' di tempo per il monitoraggio passivo delle sue conversazioni non farebbero male


Ci sono delle società specializzate, basta che dal il numero IMEI e ti mandano resoconti giornalieri.


----------



## patroclo (7 Febbraio 2018)

....hai aperto il vaso di pandora............ e ne hai bevuto una bella sorsata....
Rapporto strano il vostro e mi sa che veramente ( come già sottolineato da altri) almeno uno dei due ha deliberatamente fatto casino o cavalcato l'onda per chiudere il tutto


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ci sono delle società specializzate, basta che dal il numero IMEI e ti mandano resoconti giornalieri.


Se fosse vero sarebbe estremamente illegale che queste societa' lo facessero alla luce del sole con fattura/ricevuta

Inoltre anche se ti do il mio imei/imsi, se non mi fai installare qualche sorta di malware per android o se non hai un iphone jailbreaked col piffero che ti becchi le conversazioni criptate end to end

Chi lo fa di solito e' uno state player con risorse pressoche' infinite a sua disposizione; ma nel caso che mi sbagli per favore dammi qualche sito di queste entita' che ho un po' di cv da mandare  (e non dirmi hackingteam)


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah... Dipende. Non ho capito se l'immobile e' cointestato, oppure e' solo di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION].
> Quello che ho capito e' che il mutuo e' stato contratto solo da lui (il che mi fa propendere per ritenere che sia solo suo, in quanto diversamente la banca avrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per ottenere più garanzie).
> 
> Bisogna poi sempre tenere conto che la casa coniugale viene assegnata al genitore presso cui e' stabilito il collocamento prevalente, e nello specifico interesse dei figli.
> ...


Scusa Cielo ma...realisticamente è mai possibile che - con la situazione attuale fra i due - lei accetti di prendere in affitto un'altra casa accollandosi metà del costo ?
Perchè mai dovrebbe farlo ?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Se fosse vero sarebbe estremamente illegale che queste societa' lo facessero alla luce del sole con fattura/ricevuta
> 
> Inoltre anche se ti do il mio imei/imsi, se non mi fai installare qualche sorta di malware per android o se non hai un iphone jailbreaked col piffero che ti becchi le conversazioni criptate end to end
> 
> Chi lo fa di solito e' uno state player con risorse pressoche' infinite a sua disposizione; ma nel caso che mi sbagli per favore dammi qualche sito di queste entita' che ho un po' di cv da mandare  (e non dirmi hackingteam)


quell'uomo, qui siamo tutti di Biassa, parla facile che nun te capimo :nuke:


----------



## insane (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che nun te capimo :nuke:


Nun se po intercetta' 'na minchia con solo il seriale di un telefono se non ti chiami governo. Mejo?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Nun se po intercetta' 'na minchia con solo il seriale di un telefono se non ti chiami governo. Mejo?


sì


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> le ho chiesto quante volte? Ha risposto solo una. Le ho detto lo sai che non ci posso credere. Mi ha risposto che è impossibile trovare prove di una cosa che non è avvenuta. Quindi troverò prove a pacchi del fatto che mi ha tradito una volta e del fatto che ci sono stati due incontri, ma non posso trovare prove di un fatto che non è avvenuto. Le ho chiesto perchè Elena e Marco l'hanno appoggiata e poi tradita. Mi ha risposto che in realtà non hanno mai appoggiato lei, ma lui. Elena, inoltre, nutre una grande invidia nei suoi confronti ed anche l'aiuto che le diede in campo professionale non fu così importante ai fini del raggiungimento del traguardo. Infine, le ho chiesto la cosa per me più importante: perchè mi ha aggredito in quel modo e perchè oggi, invece, è cambiata ed è piena di premure. Quì è riemerso il suo atteggiamento aggressivo: è riuscita a stento a tenere a bada se stessa e mi ha risposto che se è il tempo che mi occorre per maturare una decisione, lei può aspettare, anzi, è giusto aspettare. "Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi, ma decidi bene. Sopratutto non muoverti prima di aver preso una decisione definitiva, perchè poi sarà difficile tornare indietro".


Miiiii che figl’ e’ zoccola che è


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

mail e cellulari sono sempre stati aperti. Lei ha 2 cellulari e 4 mail, di cui una istituzionale ed io ho sempre saputo tutte le password. e viceversa. Spessissimo ci scambiamo i telefoni per le ragioni più disparate, (più credito da consumare, più memoria, migliore fotocamera, a seconda delle esigenze), infatti molti amici sostengono scherzando che quando chiamano uno di noi due, chi risponderà è sempre una sorpresa. Lo stesso vale per i tablet ed i pc. Anzi, più di una volta, prima di un intervento di ripristino sul suo pc in ufficio ha chiamato me per salvare o duplicare i dati, (...perchè sono tutti incompetenti...).  Quelli di casa poi,  non sto neanche a spiegarvelo...Ovviamente potrebbe avere nascosti altri 10 cellulari ed altre 1000 mail.


la grande notizia è che ho contattato Andrea via whatsapp ed ha accettato di parlarmi brevemente in un momento di calma, a patto che rimanga tranquillo, non faccia domande irriguardose, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera. Alla fine della conversazione mi ha anche scritto, " non so neanche io perchè ho accettato, forse solo per i vostri figli piccoli, ma vabbè...adesso non farmene pentire".

Domani aggiungerò un altro tassello fondamentale per capire cosa ne sarà della mia vita.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> mail e cellulari sono sempre stati aperti. Lei ha 2 cellulari e 4 mail, di cui una istituzionale ed io ho sempre saputo tutte le password. e viceversa. Spessissimo ci scambiamo i telefoni per le ragioni più disparate, (più credito da consumare, più memoria, migliore fotocamera, a seconda delle esigenze), infatti molti amici sostengono scherzando che quando chiamano uno di noi due, chi risponderà è sempre una sorpresa. Lo stesso vale per i tablet ed i pc. Anzi, più di una volta, prima di un intervento di ripristino sul suo pc in ufficio ha chiamato me per salvare o duplicare i dati, (...perchè sono tutti incompetenti...).  Quelli di casa poi,  non sto neanche a spiegarvelo...Ovviamente potrebbe avere nascosti altri 10 cellulari ed altre 1000 mail.
> 
> 
> la grande notizia è che ho contattato Andrea via whatsapp ed ha accettato di parlarmi brevemente in un momento di calma, a patto che rimanga tranquillo, non faccia domande irriguardose, eccetera, eccetera, eccetera. Alla fine della conversazione mi ha anche scritto, " non so neanche io perchè ho accettato, forse solo per i vostri figli piccoli, ma vabbè...adesso non farmene pentire".
> ...


ma c'è qualcuno che non ti tratti da scendiletto?   curiosità mia


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno che non ti tratti da scendiletto?   curiosità mia



Eh,eh,eh....chissà. Diciamo che quando ho un obiettivo sono disposto a fare quello che serve per ottenerlo. Nella vita esistono momenti in cui puoi fare il martello ed altri in cui devi rassegnarti a fare l'incudine. L'importante è cercare di evitare di trovarsi in mezzo. Ma se ci capiti non puoi andare tanto per il sottile: devi spostarti a qualsiasi costo ed il più presto possibile.


----------



## sheldon (7 Febbraio 2018)

Non prendere decisioni affrettate,sei sotto botta.
Un legale fai bene a consultarlo,giusto per sapere e quantificare economicamente il tutto anche se alla fine deciderai di non separarti è meglio sapere che carte si hanno in mano.
Se il tradimento è quello descritto ci penserei bene prima di prendere una decisione drastica e comunque lascerei passare molto tempo prima di prenderla.
Quello che piu' mi indisporrebbe di tua moglie se fossi nei tuoi panni,a parte il tradimento,sono i vocaboli che utilizza nelle risposte,mostra sempre il lato "duro",non comprende appieno la tua condizione,sembra piu' dirti che o tu accetti questa cosa e la digerisci o lei non ci puo' fare niente e tu ti troveresti in braghe di tela.
Ti ha chiesto scusa?ti ha chiesto come ti senti?Ti ha detto che se tornasse indietro non lo rifarebbe?Ti ha detto che fara' di tutto per aiutare a farti passare questo brutto periodo?
Queste sono le cose che dovrebbe dirti,non che rimarresti nel caso in una situazione economica precaria.
Vero è che nel primo approccio,ti possa aver risposto nella maniera che ha fatto per paura,ma adesso come è il suo atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## random (7 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Non prendere decisioni affrettate,sei sotto botta.
> Un legale fai bene a consultarlo,giusto per sapere e quantificare economicamente il tutto anche se alla fine deciderai di non separarti è meglio sapere che carte si hanno in mano.
> Se il tradimento è quello descritto ci penserei bene prima di prendere una decisione drastica e comunque lascerei passare molto tempo prima di prenderla.
> Quello che piu' mi indisporrebbe di tua moglie se fossi nei tuoi panni,a parte il tradimento,sono i vocaboli che utilizza nelle risposte,mostra sempre il lato "duro",non comprende appieno la tua condizione,sembra piu' dirti che o tu accetti questa cosa e la digerisci o lei non ci puo' fare niente e tu ti troveresti in braghe di tela.
> ...




credo di poter affermare che siamo passati dal pugno di ferro al pugno di ferro in un guanto di velluto.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> credo di poter affermare che siamo passati dal pugno di ferro al pugno di ferro in un guanto di velluto.


Mmmmmmm male, molto male :condom:
Non credo che il dialogo col tipo poi aggiungerà molto (lo spero per te ma sono scettico).


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Non prendere decisioni affrettate,sei sotto botta.
> Un legale fai bene a consultarlo,giusto per sapere e quantificare economicamente il tutto anche se alla fine deciderai di non separarti è meglio sapere che carte si hanno in mano.
> Se il tradimento è quello descritto ci penserei bene prima di prendere una decisione drastica e comunque lascerei passare molto tempo prima di prenderla.
> Quello che piu' mi indisporrebbe di tua moglie se fossi nei tuoi panni,a parte il tradimento,sono i vocaboli che utilizza nelle risposte,mostra sempre il lato "duro",non comprende appieno la tua condizione,sembra piu' dirti che o tu accetti questa cosa e la digerisci o lei non ci puo' fare niente e tu ti troveresti in braghe di tela.
> ...


Peró peró....

Anch’io di primo acchito a leggere il suo (di lei) modo di porsi ho pensato ‘STICAZZI.... (in parte anche leggendo lui.. ma vabbeh )

ma credo anche che le reazioni non siano uguali per tutti e, soprattutto, non abbiano un significato universale.

La paura che tu citi, per esempio. C’è chi si paralizza e chi diventa aggressivo. Per farla banale.

Non c’è un format generale di reazioni a cui aspirare.
Ma la chiave interpretativa del reale stato d’animo di sua moglie ce l’ha (o dovrebbe) Random.

Così come i confronti e le discussioni, anche su un tema forte come il tradimento, si giocano su dinamiche e modalità relazionali consolidate da anni all’interno di una coppia... tali per cui quello che a noi sembra minaccioso magari non necessariamente lo è davvero.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> io sono felice di non aver agito d' impulso. ho pianto, ho urlato ho anche tradito.....ma sono felice di essere qui con mia moglie i miei figli la mia la nostra vita....e partivo da una situazione ben più pesante della tua: tradimento scoperto in corso ( non finito 10 anni fa), non 2 botte e via ma una relazione di 10 mesi...prenditi tempo non agire d' impulso , poi fondamentale sarà il suo comportamento ma sembra che dopo l alterco sia cambiata.....e poi è cambiata per 10 anni


Tua moglie non ti aveva minacciato, o sbaglio?


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Non prendere decisioni affrettate,sei sotto botta.
> Un legale fai bene a consultarlo,giusto per sapere e quantificare economicamente il tutto anche se alla fine deciderai di non separarti è meglio sapere che carte si hanno in mano.
> Se il tradimento è quello descritto ci penserei bene prima di prendere una decisione drastica e comunque lascerei passare molto tempo prima di prenderla.
> Quello che piu' mi indisporrebbe di tua moglie se fossi nei tuoi panni,a parte il tradimento,sono i vocaboli che utilizza nelle risposte,mostra sempre il lato "duro",non comprende appieno la tua condizione,sembra piu' dirti che o tu accetti questa cosa e la digerisci o lei non ci puo' fare niente e tu ti troveresti in braghe di tela.
> ...


Si, generalmente.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró peró....
> 
> Anch’io di primo acchito a leggere il suo (di lei) modo di porsi ho pensato ‘STICAZZI.... (in parte anche leggendo lui.. ma vabbeh )
> 
> ...


Certo, infatti secondo me lei adesso se la sta facendo sotto.
Solo che sta scegliendo la strada sbagliata.
E lo fa perchè è convinta di porre rimedio così, perchè qualcuno l'ha abituata così, non è solo carattere a perer mio.
Poi oh, bisognerebbe essere nella sua testa (di lei).


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, infatti secondo me lei adesso se la sta facendo sotto.
> *Solo che sta scegliendo la strada sbagliata*.
> E lo fa perchè è convinta di porre rimedio così, perchè qualcuno l'ha abituata così, non è solo carattere a perer mio.
> Poi oh, bisognerebbe essere nella sua testa (di lei).


Così parrebbe, secondo buon senso.

Ma sarà il risultato finale a determinarlo...


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró peró....
> 
> Anch’io di primo acchito a leggere il suo (di lei) modo di porsi ho pensato ‘STICAZZI.... (in parte anche leggendo lui.. ma vabbeh )
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


Fantastico ragionamento di comodo.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molte coppie presentano uno squilibrio eppure durano ugualmente anni.
> Non è questo il problema, secondo me. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui si sia riferito a lei usando il termine bipolarismo, per giustificare un comportamento che a lui appariva incoerente.
> La valutazione che hai dato nel post pretendete mi trova d'accordo.
> Lui ha una visione distorta dei rapporti di potere all'interno della coppia, secondo me.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero". 

Poi continua. 
Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
Tua moglie era molto bella, fresca di matrimonio, senza figli, (cosa per me fondamentale, perchè sarò bastardo, ma non quando ci sono i bambini piccoli di mezzo). Non era un tipo appariscente, da farti girare per strada, ma vista dentro un ufficio, giorno per giorno era tutto diverso. Quindi ci provammo tutti, sia noi del nostro gruppo che alcuni marpioni già inseriti. Ma lei nel giro di un mese mise tutti a posto. Sposatissima e fine delle trasmissioni. Antonio continuò a provarci fino all'ultimo giorno del secondo anno. Gentilezze, su gentilezze...alcune imbarazzanti. Ma senza successo. Anche io, anche se in modo molto diverso non smisi mai di provarci. Senza rinunciare alle mie abitudini di provarci e spesso riuscirci con tutte, ovviamente. Ma dopo l'estate del ....cambiò qualcosa. Si sparse la voce che solo alcuni sarebbero stati trasferiti. io,con il mio solito culo ero al sicuro. Nessuno sano di mente che non ci sia nato vorrebbe trasferirsi nella mia città. quindi il mio posto era blindato. Ma da te, invece,molti ci fecero un pensierino. Certo, le scelte fatte in sede di domanda di concorso non si potevano cambiare facilmente...ma tu sai come funzionano le PA. Quindi erano preoccupati in molti. Tua moglie in particolare. In quel momento scelsi di attaccare e lo feci usando armi inconsuete, per me. Con gentilezze, raccolsi qualche confidenza sul lavoro. Non chiedermi come, ma capii che eravate in crisi. Alla fine di agosto/inizio settembre, decisi che le smancerie potevano bastare, ma rischiai di rovinare tutto. Tuttavia la crisi fu presto superata, riprendemmo confidenza ed un martedì pomeriggio con una scusa rimanemmo in un ufficio vuoto io e lei. Ci provai, ma fui respinto. Con gentilezza, ma fui respinto. Secondo la mia esperienza era fatta. Ci riprovai subito: il giovedì. Anche in questo caso andò male, ma lei mi disse che se qualcosa doveva accadere, non sarebbe successo di sicuro appoggiata ad un tavolino, come una cagna. Il suo solito carattere sprezzante. Ma non mi arresi e rilancia subito con l'idea del giorno lungo con la copertura di Marco ed Elena. Poi l'avrei anche potuta accompagnare io fino a casa, evitando i tempi lunghi di bus e treni. Ma questa ipotesi fu scartata, perchè tu spesso la venivi a prendere il martedì ed il giovedì, a volte anche a sorpresa. Quindi decise di venire lei con la macchina...

Lo interrompo perchè il resto lo so. "Quante volte è successo?"
Solo una, mi risponde, e voleva anche tirarsi indietro inizialmente. Ma eravamo nella casa che avevo preso in affitto, nel mio ambiente, tra le mie cose. Alla fine cedette. E ci accordammo anche per rifarlo la settimana dopo. Ma la seconda voltami respinse a brutto muso. Li per li mi incazzai di brutto, ma in fondo quello che volevo l'avevo ottenuto.

Marco ed Elena?-chiedo
Mi risponde che non immagina come possa aver fatto una simile cazzata Elena. Se hai sentito Marco, invece, .ui ha di sicuro eseguito gli ordini. Adesso tua moglie è diventata una donna potente. Potente e vendicativa. Lo sai. Secondo me neanche tu saresti completamente al sicuro da lei, pur lavorando altrove.

Lo so, rispondo, ma non oserà...

Quindi una volta sola, concludo e non sei a conoscenza di altro.

No, secondo me no, almeno per il periodo che abbiamo lavorato insieme. Nonostante le decine di occasioni. Se ti può consolare, sappi che si stava pentendo di quello che stava facendo praticamente nel momento stesso che lo facevamo. Si oscurò subito, appena passata l'eccitazione. Ma capisco che di questa cosa, in fondo, non te ne frega niente. 
Sappi che se la molli, non la riavrai più, ne sono convinto. In molti ci provano continuamente con lei, (sono cose che nel nostro gruppo si vociferano ed io sono rimasto in contatto con tutti), maggiormente adesso che è salita ancora di più. Ma non ci sono pettegolezzi su suoi nuovi cedimenti, lei è inavvicinabile, proprio come la ricordavamo noi.Tuttavia se la lasciassi, ti sostituirà appena lo vorrà, non appena avrà superato il trauma del tuo abbandono.

Secondo te ha chiamato anche Marco ed Elena? Sono sicuro di si. Me lo ha confermato lei stessa. Adesso devo chiamare Marco e la sguattera per cercare di limitare i danni, mi ha detto. Insieme ad un mare di insulti per me, l'unico sbaglio in una vita perfetta.


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...


Buongiorno, bene a pare si siano messi tutti d'accordo per metterti paura...la frase "lei è vendicativa" la dice lunga. A questo punto mi sa che lei a saper di perdere tutto, in primis la faccia, nel suo ambiente dev'essere tutto...dev'essere pulita, senza ombre. Non è stata una botta e via


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa Cielo ma...realisticamente è mai possibile che - con la situazione attuale fra i due - lei accetti di prendere in affitto un'altra casa accollandosi metà del costo ?
> Perchè mai dovrebbe farlo ?


Boh. Sarebbe una ipotesi su cui lavorerei, eventualmente, se di suo gradimento. Anche perché... Se lui e' il solo proprietario, e' indiscusso il suo diritto a vendere.

E quando anche la locazione fosse originariamente intestata a lui, per effetto automatico della separazione e del provvedimento di assegnazione il contratto passerebbe comunque a lei. L'art. 6 l. 392/78 in questo caso sarebbe risolutivo comunque. Con la conseguenza che, al massimo, il giudice dovrebbe tenere conto del canone di locazione nella determinazione del mantenimento. Che se poi la moglie guadagna più di lui sarebbe comunque cifra ben lontana dai famosi 2k di mutuo.

E' una ipotesi buttata li, eh 

Chiaro che deve farsi assistere.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...


già che ti ha parlato é già molto peccato che tutta sta tiritera non so se corrisponde alla verità, non voglio essere l'uccello del malaugurio ma mi spieghi come dopo due anni di dolcinerie e accompagnamenti vari sia avvenuto una volta soltanto .
Ma tutto può essere solo che le effusioni che hanno portato al tradimento devono essere state molte di più ed è questo che fa la differenza non la sola scopata ma l'esser presa dall'altro .
Ti auguro di seguire i consigli di chi ci è passato e te ne hanno dati molti poi fai una analisi di questi anni passati insieme e valuta tutto ciò che vi ha legato e che vi lega come i due bambini che avete 
Buona fortuna


----------



## The guardian (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> io mi separerò senza dubbio. Sono convinto che le decisioni fondamentali nella vita si prendano entro 1 ora da quando si è venuti a conoscenza del fatto, non appena viene smaltita la prima botta e si torna a ragionare. Poi, si possono impiegare anche anni per metterle in atto, se la tempistica lo richiede e lo consente.


secondo me devi comprarti una bella bilancia

da una parte metti questi dieci anni insieme (molto buoni  a detta tua), l'amore che ti trasmette tua moglie, l'amore che provi per lei, la tua famiglia e infine le cose materiali

dall'altra metti un tradimento di dieci anni fa chiuso a suo tempo da tua moglie

e poi vedi da che parte pende


----------



## void (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...



Forse il tradimento è l'ultima cosa su cui devi ragionare. 

Una donna potente....vendicativa...nemmeno tu sei al sicuro.....Ti sostituirà appena lo vorrà...
Ma che rapporto avete?  

Tu ti preoccupi per un'ora di sesso 10 anni fa...Se le cose stanno davvero così dovresti preoccuparti di come hai speso la tua vita.

Ognuno ha le sue motivazioni per stare insieme. Le vostre quali sono ? (a parte la Mercedes nel garage per te e il marito modello a casa per lei).

Sembra che a lei interessi molto più preservare la sua vita da "Famiglia del Mulino Bianco" che il rapporto con te. 

Scusa se sono crudo, non è il mio usuale stile, ma sono veramente colpito dal quel che appare essere la vostra relazione.

Un grosso in bocca al lupo..ne hai davvero bisogno.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...


e l'ennesima prova che tua moglie è più furba di te (questo indica che in certe situazioni sa come "muoversi").
La versione dei tre mi sembra proprio un "copia e incolla".
Il risultato finale è sempre lo stesso una "minaccia" velata.
Poi non mi spiego come, vista "l'onnipotenza" di tua moglie, Elena abbia potuto innescare questo meccanismo.
Mi sa che il problema non sia il passato, ma il presente di tua moglie e del vostro rapporto (molto materiale).


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Febbraio 2018)

Una riflessione sul perché tua moglie abbia chiamato tutti i suoi "amici" (per concordare la versione) la farei.
Se è stato una sola volta senza coinvolgimento che bisogno aveva di farlo????????
sarebbe stato più semplice dirti la verità e basta


----------



## The guardian (8 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Una riflessione sul perché tua moglie abbia chiamato tutti i suoi "amici" (per concordare la versione) la farei.
> Se è stato una sola volta senza coinvolgimento che bisogno aveva di farlo????????
> sarebbe stato più semplice dirti la verità e basta


 quotone


----------



## francoff (8 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e l'ennesima prova che tua moglie è più furba di te (questo indica che in certe situazioni sa come "muoversi").
> La versione dei tre mi sembra proprio un "copia e incolla".
> Il risultato finale è sempre lo stesso una "minaccia" velata.
> Poi non mi spiego come, vista "l'onnipotenza" di tua moglie, Elena abbia potuto innescare questo meccanismo.
> Mi sa che il problema non sia il passato, ma il presente di tua moglie e del vostro rapporto (molto materiale).


 infatti il problema , dopo aver letto anche di Andrea, non è tanto la scopata più o meno veloce di 10 anni fa.....il problema è che lei ti considera tu ti consideri tutti ti considerano un inetto e da inetto ti comporti


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2018)

non capisco tutto questo chiedere in giro.

O la fai pedinare, per capire se oggi ha una relazione. O cosa te ne frega di sapere 10 anni fa quante volte lo ha fatto. Una certa, le altre considerato il tempo passato che differenza fanno.

Hai deciso che ti separerai in futuro, perchè volere avere notizie, dalle persone sbagliate.

Perchè tutti quelli coinvolti possono essere d'accordo o coprirsi a vicenda,  l'uno sa cose segrete dell'altro.

Proprio proprio sarebbe da chiedere a spettatori dell'epoca. 

Questo teatrino che hai messo in piedi a mio parere non ha senso,  in fondo non hai il carattere per prendere una posizione.

Ci sei rimasto male, nessuno lo nega. Credo che i colleghi di tua moglie ti stiano ridendo dietro in questo momento per come stai conduce la cosa.
Hai paura di perdere lei e gli agi annessi.
Ha ragione pinco pallo, che tua moglie troverebbe subito un valido sostituto.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non capisco tutto questo chiedere in giro.
> 
> O la fai pedinare, per capire se oggi ha una relazione. O cosa te ne frega di sapere 10 anni fa quante volte lo ha fatto. Una certa, le altre considerato il tempo passato che differenza fanno.
> 
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## void (8 Febbraio 2018)

Non si conosce mai se stessi, fino in fondo. Impossibile conoscere veramente chi ci sta al fianco.

Vivi 15 anni con le tue certezze e poi basta un incontro casuale, una battuta buttata li e tutto crolla.
In questo mondo dominato dal caos due percorsi si incrociano in una remota via di una ignota città e due destini cambiano.

Da li in avanti, il percorso è uguale per tutti, anche se ognuno lo affronta in modo differente. Si indaga, si cerca di capire, di trovare spiegazioni per qualcosa che ha sempre la stessa spiegazione, anche se ogni situazione è diversa dalle altre. Solo 'epilogo può essere diverso.

Ma questa vicenda è ancora differente. Non è il tradimento l'elemento in discussione, ma tutto quello che vi è stato costruito sopra.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...


La 'versione' è concordata.
Non ci sono dubbi.
Ciò detto, vale la pena buttare nel cesso una bella storia per una cosa avvenuta dieci anni fa ?
Se lo fai sei pazzo, o probabilmente non ti serve che una scusa per mollarla.


----------



## kubrick (8 Febbraio 2018)

*mi spiace per te..*

intanto mi presento e saluto tutti, frequento questo forum da anni ma non ho mai scritto
ho letto la tua brutta vicenda e mi spiace per te, ovviamente non voglio darti consigli e penso nessuno possa farlo perchè mancano troppi tasselli per un quadro completo, tasselli che solo tu conosci ma su una cosa vorrei farti riflettere, da quello che hai scritto tu mi ha colpito molto la freddezza nell'affrontare la questione di tua moglie, cioè appena le hai chiesto spiegazioni ti ha aggredito affermando che vaneggiavi poi messa di fronte la fatto compiuto è corsa ai ripari fornendoti la versione piu "dolce" per te, ma o non l'hai scritto tu, o magari mi sarà sfuggito, non ho letto di un pentimento di un implorare il tuo perdono di un ti amo sei tu l'uomo della mia vita..... ma solo di un :* questo è! prendere o lasciare.
*come se tu ormai fossi una cosa che le appartiene nella sua vita perfetta che tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che ti gli hai permesso di crearsi.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> intanto mi presento e saluto tutti, frequento questo forum da anni ma non ho mai scritto
> ho letto la tua brutta vicenda e mi spiace per te, ovviamente non voglio darti consigli e penso nessuno possa farlo perchè mancano troppi tasselli per un quadro completo, tasselli che solo tu conosci ma su una cosa vorrei farti riflettere, da quello che hai scritto tu mi ha colpito molto la freddezza nell'affrontare la questione di tua moglie, cioè appena le hai chiesto spiegazioni ti ha aggredito affermando che vaneggiavi poi messa di fronte la fatto compiuto è corsa ai ripari fornendoti la versione piu "dolce" per te, ma o non l'hai scritto tu, o magari mi sarà sfuggito, non ho letto di un pentimento di un implorare il tuo perdono di un ti amo sei tu l'uomo della mia vita..... ma solo di un :* questo è! prendere o lasciare.
> *come se tu ormai fossi una cosa che le appartiene nella sua vita perfetta che tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che ti gli hai permesso di crearsi.


Bellissimo nick: il più grande di tutti, imho. ciao


----------



## kubrick (8 Febbraio 2018)

*grazie....*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Bellissimo nick: il più grande di tutti, imho. ciao


ciao


----------



## kubrick (8 Febbraio 2018)

*grazie*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Bellissimo nick: il più grande di tutti, imho. ciao


concordo in pieno "il piu grande di tutti" ciao


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ciao- è notte fonda quando saluto Andrea. Lui attacca senza preamboli: " e' tutto vero".
> 
> Poi continua.
> Mi ha chiamato C. alla fine di gennaio. Mi ha chiesto di negare tutto. A suo modo di vedere glielo dovevo. Ma io le ho risposto che non potevo prometterle nulla. Se tu arrivavi fino al punto di contattare me e se mi avresti contattato  nel modo giusto e con i giusti modi, significava che eri disperato... Ed infatti sono qui, non a giustificarmi, ma se vorrai a spiegarti.
> ...


non offenderti, ma ce l'hai talmente nel buho nero che ci potrebbero far parcheggiare un camion.

fai controllare l'albero genealogico di tua moglie che secondo il suo bisnonno era Stalin, che io una persona che riesca amettere così in soggezione gente a distanza di anni, ne ho conosciuta poca.

pensaci bene prima di separarti e prenditi un avvocato veramente coi controtutto perchè tua moglie ti fa a pezzi, in senso metaforico e reale.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2018)

benvenuto kubrick


----------



## kubrick (8 Febbraio 2018)

*grazie*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> benvenuto kubrick


voi non mi conoscete ma io si leggo tutti da anni...e ho sofferto anche io un pò con tutti voi


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non offenderti, ma ce l'hai talmente nel buho nero che ci potrebbero far parcheggiare un camion.
> 
> fai controllare l'albero genealogico di tua moglie che secondo il suo bisnonno era Stalin, che io una persona che riesca amettere così in soggezione gente a distanza di anni, ne ho conosciuta poca.
> 
> pensaci bene prima di separarti e prenditi un avvocato veramente coi controtutto perchè tua moglie ti fa a pezzi, in senso metaforico e reale.


Mah, non so se è 'mettere in soggezione'.
Forse solo non mettere nei guai qualcuno con il quale s'è condiviso qualcosa.
E così come c'è l'ex collega viperetta che s'è lasciata scappare quel che non doveva, così qui c'è uno che alla fine asseconda semplicemente una richiesta.
Ad Andrea - che peraltro vive in un'altra città - cosa cambierebbe ?
Nulla.


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Credo che la frase di Elena sia stato il parto di una persona stupida, che parla senza realmente valutare il peso di quello che dice. Da quel momento è emersa la personalità dominante di mia moglie, che probabilmente, come molti di voi hanno detto, vuole a tutti i costi  salvare l'apparenza perfetta della famiglia da Mulino Bianco. Purtroppo per lei, Andrea è troppo lontano ed è troppo forte per accondiscendere ai suoi desideri: se fossero davvero tutti d'accordo mi avrebbero detto che non ci furono rapporti. Mai, neanche uno: fine delle trasmissioni, avrei potuto chiamare anche il presidente della Repubblica! Che senso avrebbe mentire tutti insieme per difendere un inutile argine crollato?? Uno, dieci o centomila scopate, non cambia di molto la sostanza. Siamo comunque sprofondati in un baratro da cui io uscirò a pezzi. Ma Andrea è in America e non tornerà più e sono convinto che non abbia mentito. Lungo corteggiamento, palpatine, toccatine di striscio, quello si. 
Proprio il suo rifiuto a mentire ha costretto mia moglie a ripiegare insieme agli altri due ed a rivelare la verità, forse addolcita da Elena e Marco, forse sminuita da lei, ma la verità. Fermo restando che di quello che potrebbe essere accaduto negli anni successivi non so niente.

Comunque la verità è che tutta questa lunga "indagine" mi ha consentito di assorbire una parte dello shock. Ma ora che questa fase è terminata, io mi trovo a fare i conti con il mio dolore. Da adesso in poi, temo che andrà sempre peggio. Ho chiesto a mia moglie di rinunciare al giorno di ferie e togliersi dalle palle, perchè non voglio vedermela gironzolare per casa con quell'aria afflitta(?). Le ho anche detto che contrariamente a quanto programmato, da lunedì a venerdì partirò da solo per partecipare al corso di aggiornamento con esame finale a cui ho aderito. Un corso importante che potrebbe darmi un punteggio decisivo per avere uno scatto di carriera piuttosto importante. Significherebbe ratificare una posizione che di fatto sto già occupando come facente funzioni, con relativo aumento di stipendio e di responsabilità. In pratica, in caso di esito positivo in un paio di anni, verosimilmente, raggiungerei il livello di mia moglie.
Lei si è opposta con veemenza perchè queste cose le abbiamo sempre fatte insieme: studiando e ripetendo per preparare il colloquio finale. Avevamo già programmato di lasciare i bimbi dalla nonna affiancandole una baby-sitter di fiducia anche per le notti. Una soluzione collaudata che ha sempre funzionato.  Sono stato irremovibile, con l'unica concessione che viaggerò in Freccia Rossa e non in macchina, perchè effettivamente sono troppo agitato. Partirò lunedì e non vedo l'ora.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, non so se è 'mettere in soggezione'.
> Forse solo non mettere nei guai qualcuno con il quale s'è condiviso qualcosa.
> E così come c'è l'ex collega viperetta che s'è lasciata scappare quel che non doveva, così qui c'è uno che alla fine asseconda semplicemente una richiesta.
> Ad Andrea - che peraltro vive in un'altra città - cosa cambierebbe ?
> Nulla.


intanto va notato che, pur non lavorando più insieme da anni, sono tutti in stretto contatto e che lei ha in pratica ordinato ad Andrea, Elena e Marco cosa rispondere al marito, per dare tutti la stessa versione.

inoltre Andrea ha stressato molto il concetto che la moglie è potente e vendicativa e di stare in guardia.

insomma il concetto che vogliono inculcare a Random è:  "sì tua moglie 10 anni fa s'è fatta una scopata con me, ma è finita lì e poi s'è sempre comportata da diva irraggiungibile, tu ora sai cosa è successo, abbozza perchè se le spezzi l'equilibrio che si è creata ti fa a pezzi"

ribadisco che per me per Random l'unico modo per scoprire se c'è altro è mettere in campo un investigatore, altrimenti gli conviene davvero abbozzare.  che tanto la moglie s'è costruita intorno un muro di gomma impenetrabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono stato irremovibile, con l'unica concessione che viaggerò in Freccia Rossa e non in macchina, perchè effettivamente sono troppo agitato. Partirò lunedì e non vedo l'ora.


Buon viaggio.:up:



perplesso ha detto:


> intanto va notato che, pur non lavorando più insieme da anni, sono tutti in stretto contatto e che lei ha in pratica ordinato ad Andrea, Elena e Marco cosa rispondere al marito, per dare tutti la stessa versione.
> 
> inoltre Andrea ha stressato molto il concetto che la moglie è potente e vendicativa e di stare in guardia.
> 
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo e credo che l'avrebbe fatto chiunque (mi riferisco al cercare di minimizzare il più possibile quello che è stato).
Credo, peraltro, che ricercare o addirittura PRETENDERE la verità da terze persone sostanzialmente sconosciute - per di più a distanza di dieci anni - sia esercizio sterile e puerile.

Più che 'personalità dominante' (magari lo è pure) a me pare semplicemente una che si vuol parare il culo e aggredisce per non essere aggredita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più che 'personalità dominante' (magari lo è pure) a me pare semplicemente una che si vuol parare il culo e aggredisce per non essere aggredita.


come si dice la miglior difesa è l'attaco


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come si dice la miglior difesa è l'attaco


...che è 'na strunzata, e avendola vissuta sulla mia pelle posso dire che quell'odiosa modalità è solo ed esclusivamente un incredibile moltiplicatore di casini..


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...che è 'na strunzata, e avendola vissuta sulla mia pelle posso dire che quell'odiosa modalità è solo ed esclusivamente un incredibile moltiplicatore di casini..


 ma lei lo ha applicato, creando casini


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lei lo ha applicato, creando casini


Lei chi ?
La moglie di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] ?
Io un po' la capisco : una collega vipera tira fuori una storia morta e sepolta da una vita e tu che fai ?
Hai costruito la tua vita e devi pagare a distanza di dieci anni per un errore ?
Per come la vedo io il reato è prescritto...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> voi non mi conoscete ma io si leggo tutti da anni...e ho sofferto anche io un pò con tutti voi


allora son contenta che tu abbia deciso di scrivere


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

il "reato" è certamente prescritto, ma è tutto il contorno che è emerso che dovrebbe far riflettere Random sulla reale personalità della moglie.   da una tipa così puoi aspettarti di tutto.   perchè è acclarato che per difendere il suo status ed il suo stile di vita è pronta a tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> intanto mi presento e saluto tutti, frequento questo forum da anni ma non ho mai scritto
> ho letto la tua brutta vicenda e mi spiace per te, ovviamente non voglio darti consigli e penso nessuno possa farlo perchè mancano troppi tasselli per un quadro completo, tasselli che solo tu conosci ma su una cosa vorrei farti riflettere, da quello che hai scritto tu mi ha colpito molto la freddezza nell'affrontare la questione di tua moglie, cioè appena le hai chiesto spiegazioni ti ha aggredito affermando che vaneggiavi poi messa di fronte la fatto compiuto è corsa ai ripari fornendoti la versione piu "dolce" per te, ma o non l'hai scritto tu, o magari mi sarà sfuggito, non ho letto di un pentimento di un implorare il tuo perdono di un ti amo sei tu l'uomo della mia vita..... ma solo di un :* questo è! prendere o lasciare.
> *come se tu ormai fossi una cosa che le appartiene nella sua vita perfetta che tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che ti gli hai permesso di crearsi.


Benvenuto


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Forse sono io che la vedo in maniera distorta, ma a partire dalla frase di Elena, insinuante ma sicuramente non compromettente, non sarebbe stato più semplice mettersi tutti d'accordo nell'affermare che era solo stata oggetto di particolari, magari anche sgradite, attenzioni a cui aveva resistito e non mi aveva detto niente per paura che io combinassi un casino proprio a ridosso del suo rientro a casa? Scusate, ma io avrei fatto così. Chi avrebbe potuto contraddirla se la cosa la sapevano in quattro ed erano tutti d'accordo? Perchè inventarsi un improbabile ( a detta di tutti), ma ugualmente compromettente unica scopata? Ma che senso avrebbe?


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il "reato" è certamente prescritto, ma è tutto il contorno che è emerso che dovrebbe far riflettere Random sulla reale personalità della moglie.   da una tipa così puoi aspettarti di tutto.   perchè è acclarato che per difendere il suo status ed il suo stile di vita è pronta a tutto.



Perdonami la volgarità: il reato è prescritto un pardepalle.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Perdonami la volgarità: il reato è prescritto un pardepalle.


  per quanto tecnicamente sia vero che conta il momento in cui hai scoperto la cosa, che tu vada a chiedere la separazione per un fatto successo 10 anni fa, la vedo pretenziosa come impostazione.  ci si separa solo quando anche l'odore dell'altro/a ci è insopportabile.    e da come hai descritto la tua condizione, almeno per altri 2 anni ti conviene metterti una molletta sul naso e vedere come evolve la situazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il "reato" è certamente prescritto, ma è tutto il contorno che è emerso che dovrebbe far riflettere Random sulla reale personalità della moglie.   da una tipa così puoi aspettarti di tutto.   perchè è acclarato che per difendere il suo status ed il suo stile di vita è pronta a tutto.


Scusa Perplesso ma...chi è che non difenderebbe con le unghie e con i denti il proprio status, la propria famiglia per una cazzatella accaduta dieci anni prima ? 
Concordo sull'inevitabile riflessione sulla reale personalità della moglie...


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa Perplesso ma...chi è che non difenderebbe con le unghie e con i denti il proprio status, la propria famiglia per una cazzatella accaduta dieci anni prima ?
> Concordo sull'inevitabile riflessione sulla reale personalità della moglie...


il nodo è che la moglie non ha mai mostrato, almeno questo emerge dalle parole di Random, un reale pentimento per quello che è successo.

anzi si è subito organizzata per far sì che tutti confermassero la sua versione.   che una persona voglia difendere la propria posizione ci sta ed è comprensibile, ma qui non si tratta di difendere, ma di imporre.

ed è una modalità assolutamente improbabile.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> *Forse sono io che la vedo in maniera distorta,* ma a partire dalla frase di Elena, insinuante ma sicuramente non compromettente, non sarebbe stato più semplice mettersi tutti d'accordo nell'affermare che era solo stata oggetto di particolari, magari anche sgradite, attenzioni a cui aveva resistito e non mi aveva detto niente per paura che io combinassi un casino proprio a ridosso del suo rientro a casa? Scusate, ma io avrei fatto così. Chi avrebbe potuto contraddirla se la cosa la sapevano in quattro ed erano tutti d'accordo? Perchè inventarsi un improbabile ( a detta di tutti), ma ugualmente compromettente unica scopata? Ma che senso avrebbe?


...forse siamo in due allora che la vediamo in maniera distorta!


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nodo è che la moglie non ha mai mostrato, almeno questo emerge dalle parole di Random, un reale pentimento per quello che è successo.


Concordo.
Però - se è vero (sottolineo : se è vero) - che è successo UNA VOLTA e DIECI ANNI FA cosa cazzo vuoi che voglia farsi perdonare questa donna ?
Magari penserà - senza essere troppo lontana dalla ragione - che per una volta che s'è concessa ce ne sono state altre 99 in cui ha detto di no, che avrebbe potuto farlo altre 100 volte e invece ha chiuso subito e questo, lungi dal volerla santificare, ci mostra una persona che ha sì ceduto ma alla fine non è che abbia fatto chissà che da dover scontare...


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però - se è vero (sottolineo : se è vero) - che è successo UNA VOLTA e DIECI ANNI FA cosa cazzo vuoi che voglia farsi perdonare questa donna ?
> Magari penserà - senza essere troppo lontana dalla ragione - che per una volta che s'è concessa ce ne sono state altre 99 in cui ha detto di no, che avrebbe potuto farlo altre 100 volte e invece ha chiuso subito e questo, lungi dal volerla santificare, ci mostra una persona che ha sì ceduto ma alla fine non è che abbia fatto chissà che da dover scontare...


ma pure secondo me, se lei avesse chiesto scusa, asserendo che è stata solo una sbandata in un momento particolare della sua vita, il problema non si sarebbe nemmeno posto.

invece ha manovrato 3 persone a distanza per far sì che nella versione che raccontava al marito non ci fossero falle.
ora, io non so come sei abituato tu, ma a me se capitasse una roba simile, credo proprio che col cavolo che 3 persone che non mi vedono e sentono da un decennio mi parerebbero il culo così.

invece addirittura è emerso che quel gruppo è rimasto in stretto contatto per tutto questo tempo e già questo dovrebbe far riflettere molto Random, visto che lui ha sempre creduto alla versione che la moglie con quella gente ci stava scomoda e non vedeva l'ora di andarsene.

io con gente con cui non mi trovo bene, chiudo, altro che mantenere questo livello di complicità omertosa a distanza di anni


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> intanto mi presento e saluto tutti, frequento questo forum da anni ma non ho mai scritto
> ho letto la tua brutta vicenda e mi spiace per te, ovviamente non voglio darti consigli e penso nessuno possa farlo perchè mancano troppi tasselli per un quadro completo, tasselli che solo tu conosci ma su una cosa vorrei farti riflettere, da quello che hai scritto tu mi ha colpito molto la freddezza nell'affrontare la questione di tua moglie, cioè appena le hai chiesto spiegazioni ti ha aggredito affermando che vaneggiavi poi messa di fronte la fatto compiuto è corsa ai ripari fornendoti la versione piu "dolce" per te, ma o non l'hai scritto tu, o magari mi sarà sfuggito, non ho letto di un pentimento di un implorare il tuo perdono di un ti amo sei tu l'uomo della mia vita..... ma solo di un :* questo è! prendere o lasciare.
> *come se tu ormai fossi una cosa che le appartiene nella sua vita perfetta che tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che ti gli hai permesso di crearsi.


Salve Kubrick, ben arrivato. Bel Nick!


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Forse il tradimento è l'ultima cosa su cui devi ragionare.
> 
> Una donna potente....vendicativa...nemmeno tu sei al sicuro.....Ti sostituirà appena lo vorrà...
> Ma che rapporto avete?
> ...





francoff ha detto:


> infatti il problema , dopo aver letto anche di Andrea, non è tanto la scopata più o meno veloce di 10 anni fa.....il problema è che lei ti considera tu ti consideri tutti ti considerano un inetto e da inetto ti comporti





void ha detto:


> Non si conosce mai se stessi, fino in fondo. Impossibile conoscere veramente chi ci sta al fianco.
> 
> Vivi 15 anni con le tue certezze e poi basta un incontro casuale, una battuta buttata li e tutto crolla.
> In questo mondo dominato dal caos due percorsi si incrociano in una remota via di una ignota città e due destini cambiano.
> ...





random ha detto:


> Perdonami la volgarità: il reato è prescritto un pardepalle.


Quoto tutto.
Random la faccenda è prescritta quando lo decidi tu.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto va notato che, pur non lavorando più insieme da anni, sono tutti in stretto contatto e che lei ha in pratica ordinato ad Andrea, Elena e Marco cosa rispondere al marito, per dare tutti la stessa versione.
> 
> inoltre Andrea ha stressato molto il concetto che la moglie è potente e vendicativa e di stare in guardia.
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Avranno concordato la versione.

Comunque ci andrei cauta. Io non credo che una moglie che ti e' garbata per decenni possa diventare a un tratto un mostro.

Secondo me a lui conviene riprendere i propri spazi, valorizzarsi, senza al contempo dimenticare i propri figli. Nel frattempo una terapia di coppia non farà male, così come è opportuno prendere contatto con un legale per vedere come  (anche in via preventiva) sia più opportuno tutelarsi economicamente.

Non prenderei altre decisioni per un po'. Ripeto: non credo che nessuno si trasformi di punto in bianco da bravo partner a mostro. Poi chiaro che la tizia sembra pure a me ben provvista di canini.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per quanto tecnicamente sia vero che conta il momento in cui hai scoperto la cosa, che tu vada a chiedere la separazione per un fatto successo 10 anni fa, la vedo pretenziosa come impostazione.  ci si separa solo quando anche l'odore dell'altro/a ci è insopportabile.    e da come hai descritto la tua condizione, almeno per altri 2 anni ti conviene metterti una molletta sul naso e vedere come evolve la situazione.


Ma non è vero.

Per separarsi basta la decisione di volersi separare. Nessuno può indagarla o metterla in discussione.


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

I casi sono due. 
O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I casi sono due.
> O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


Comunque il dubbio resta. Resisti per un po’ con tua moglie pianifica nel tempo, ricerca il vecchio e metti un investigatore per il presente. Se si è scopato mezzo ufficio si scopera’ l’altro mezzo e tu saprai se è troia doc. Se non è così medita se tenerti delle corna, ormai spuntate dal tempo, o pedalare per altri lidi.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I casi sono due.
> O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


ti illudi.


----------



## void (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I casi sono due.
> O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


Tua moglie non si è scopata mezzo ufficio e probabilmente ti ha detto la verità, anche se solo perché costretta. Non si diventa quello che non si è per 2 mesi per poi tornare come prima. 
Verosimilmente ti è stata fedele da quel giorno in poi. E quello che ha fatto può anche non essere cosi grave se lo vedi nel contesto dei 10 anni successivi.
Ma condivido quello che ti ha detto Perplesso. Sarebbe bastata un po' di umiltà da parte sua, ammettere che ha fatto uno sbaglio in un momento particolare della propria vita. 
Poteva dirti mille cose e invece ha tirato fuori l'arroganza, ha macchinato freddamente con quei tre quando poteva semplicemente dirti la verità. Poche parole: Ho fatto una ca...ta.
L'arroganza, e la minaccia invece non ci stanno. Secondo me non ha molto da farsi perdonare, ma il "prendere o lasciare" e se lasci non torni più indietro, proprio non si possono accettare.
E lascia stare gli investigatori privati. 
In bocca al lupo per il tuo test/esame.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque se si è scopata mezzo ufficio, oltre ad avere grandi opportunità economiche nella P.A (se non ricordo male è questo il settore d'impiego di tutti quanti voi) tali da pemettere di accedere a mutui da 2000 euro al mese, ci sono anche grandi opportunità sessuali.
I vantaggi del pubblico...
O no?


----------



## kikko64 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei chi ?
> La moglie di @_random_ ?
> Io un po' la capisco : una collega vipera tira fuori una storia morta e sepolta da una vita e tu che fai ?
> Hai costruito la tua vita e devi pagare a distanza di dieci anni per un errore ?
> Per come la vedo io il reato è prescritto...


Concordo con @_Jim Cain_ ... 
Solo una piccola precisazione: se non sbaglio in giusrisprudenza (non sono avvocato), la prescrizione del reato  non è un'assoluzione, semplicemente quel "reato", commesso in un tempo  lontano, non può più essere oggetto di giudizio e quindi di sentenza ...  nessuna condanna ma nemmeno assoluzione.

 Qui invece mi pare che di sentenze di condanna in via definitiva ne  siano state pronunciate parecchie ... alcune anche utilizzando il  teorema "se lei ha detto di aver tradito una sola volta ed altri hanno  confermato la sua storia, allora è certo che abbia tradito altre volte  ed è pronta a rifarlo ...".
Non ultima la "condanna" con "pena" la separazione che @_random_ pare abbia già emesso ...  

Fin dall'inizio mi sto chiedendo su quali fondamenta @_random_ e sua  Moglie abbiano costruito il loro matrimonio se è bastata un'allusione di  una ex collega per scatenare in lui il sospetto e di conseguenza questo inferno  ...
La cosa che non è stata ancora evidenziata da nessuno è che senza  quell'allusione su un fatto di un decennio fa, il nostro @_random_ non  sarebbe nemmeno qui ... sarebbe in viaggio con la sua Mercedes, con  Moglie e figli al seguito, in direzione della villa al mare con piscina  ... 

Un paio di domande vorrei fare a @_random_: Tua Moglie DIECI anni fa ti ha tradito (e sottolineo *DIECI ANNI FA*) e tu ne sei venuto a conoscenza solo ora ... per dieci lunghi anni hai vissuto un matrimonio in cui avete realizzato i VOSTRI progetti, i VOSTRI sogni, assieme ... allora perchè questo fatto così remoto *OGGI *ha cambiato qualcosa nella TUA percezione del VOSTRO matrimonio ?? 
Ed infine ... se la cosa fosse rimasta sepolta nel passato ... OGGI vivresti il tuo matrimonio diversamente da come lo vivevi un mese fa ?

Ovviamente sono domande retoriche ... non mi aspetto delle risposte ... non mi aspetto delle risposte diverse da quelle che in molti qui dentro hanno già dato ... ma vorrei che istillassero in @_random_ almeno un dubbio ... un seppur flebile dubbio ...


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse sono io che la vedo in maniera distorta, ma a partire dalla frase di Elena, insinuante ma sicuramente non compromettente, non sarebbe stato più semplice mettersi tutti d'accordo nell'affermare che era solo stata oggetto di particolari, magari anche sgradite, attenzioni a cui aveva resistito e non mi aveva detto niente per paura che io combinassi un casino proprio a ridosso del suo rientro a casa? Scusate, ma io avrei fatto così. Chi avrebbe potuto contraddirla se la cosa la sapevano in quattro ed erano tutti d'accordo? Perchè inventarsi un improbabile ( a detta di tutti), ma ugualmente compromettente unica scopata? Ma che senso avrebbe?


Per renderla più credibile? Mi sa che tu stai scoperchiando un vaso che non dev'essere aperto. Non riesco a capire, tu scrivi che lavora nella PA, come abbia fatto a far carriera così infretta.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque se si è scopata mezzo ufficio, oltre ad avere grandi opportunità economiche nella P.A (se non ricordo male è questo il settore d'impiego di tutti quanti voi) tali da pemettere di accedere a mutui da 2000 euro al mese, ci sono anche grandi opportunità sessuali.
> I vantaggi del pubblico...
> O no?


So bene che nel mio campo ci sono posizioni dagli stipendi d'oro  (uno tra tutti: la magistratura, quella ovviamente cd. "togata"..... Per arrivarci devi farti un bel mazzo, ed essere disponibile ai trasferimenti secondo graduatoria). Ma gli stipendi sono alti anche in ingresso).

Però ecco... A tornare indietro, per mia esperienza, mi accontenterei di fare la cancelliera 
Tutto il giorno a "relazionarsi" con colleghi e avvocati, non puoi manco immaginare cosa ho sentito uscire da quelle stanze... 

Culo al caldo, responsabilità ragionevoli e stipendio assicurato completano la appetibilità del lavoro ai miei occhi.


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I casi sono due.
> O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


Ma anche che si è scopata chi di dovere per ottenere il trasferimento ed Andrea lo è venuto a sapere ed anche lui ha preteso il dazio per star zitto. Ora lei è potente e mette soggezione quindi si sarebbero accordati per la versione.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per renderla più credibile? Mi sa che tu stai scoperchiando un vaso che non dev'essere aperto. Non riesco a capire, tu scrivi che lavora nella PA, come abbia fatto a far carriera così infretta.


Entri da funzionario, fai un concorso interno da Dirigente e lo vinci.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però ecco... A tornare indietro, per mia esperienza, mi accontenterei di fare la cancelliera
> Tutto il giorno a "relazionarsi" con colleghi e avvocati, non puoi manco immaginare cosa ho sentito uscire da quelle stanze...
> 
> Culo al caldo, responsabilità ragionevoli e stipendio assicurato completano la appetibilità del lavoro ai miei occhi.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


Concordi?


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Concordi?


Assolutamente SI !


----------



## sheldon (8 Febbraio 2018)

Elena,che evidentemente aveva ancora il dente avvelenato,ha parlato solo di Andrea,se ce ne fossero stati altri avrebbe impostato il discorso in maniera diversa,molto probabilmente a lei è andata peggio lavorativamente  e forse anche nella vita e quindi provava un sottile piacere nello sconvolgere quella della sua collega.
Avra' poi telefonato agli altri due ed avra' detto che aveva fatto una cavolata,ma che non era riuscita a nascondere a random,visto la sua insistenza,quanto accaduto.
Con i colleghi si sara' fintamente dispiaciuta ed avranno concordato le stesse frasi da dire nella eventualita' di una telefonata di random.
Credo abbastanza alla sola volta,perchè se fosse stata presa da Andrea la moglie del nostro utente,non avrebbe cercato in tutti i modi di rientrare a casa,ma avrebbe cercato di rimanere in trasferta per continuare la relazione extra.
Poi smettiamola di dire che c'è la possibilita' che si sia fatta mezza pubblica amministrazione per fare carriera,senza alcuna prova,cosi',tanto per dire.
Manca solo di prospettare a random una partecipazione della suddetta alle feste con le Olgettine ad Arcore ed ad un trio con Renzi e con una ministra a caso,intervallando il tutto anche con persone dello stesso sesso,magari ex Orsoline ed andando anche a trans assieme ad un noto presidente di Regione


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> "fai di me quello che vuoi" non mi sembra affatto. Semmai è lei che soffre, in questo momento, di bipolarismo. Per quanto riguarda il decisionismo, forse è passato in secondo piano il fatto che io deciso che lei doveva andare all'università e laurearsi, io ho deciso che doveva rimanere a fare un lavoro in un posto in cui non voleva più andare. Anzi, per dirla tutta, quello che sta accadendo adesso, in realtà successe allora come conseguenza della mia decisione di forzarle la mano. Se fosse tornata ad agosto, adesso saremmo felici. Forse vivremmo come due cuori ed una capanna, questo si....





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Entri da funzionario, fai un concorso interno da Dirigente e lo vinci.


si ma lo devi vincere...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> si ma lo devi vincere...


L'avrà vinto.


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'avrà vinto.


Mi chiederei come, forse è questo quello vuol nascondere?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I casi sono due.
> O si è scopata per davvero mezzo ufficio, quindi meglio concordare con gli altri tre di averlo fatto una volta sola e con una sola persona, ossia il minimo sindacale per togliermi la motivazione di indagare ancora, oppure è davvero successo una volta sola e con una sola persona. In qualunque altro caso avrebbero concordato una versione diversa da quella che mi hanno fornito. In particolare se davvero erano coinvolti solo loro 4, avrebbero negato tutti insieme. Non vedo altre possibilità.


Io penso che i 4 (già si può configurare come "associazione"............) come già espresso hanno concordato il tutto (conoscendoti ha pensato che non ti saresti arreso al "non è successo nulla" ma saresti stato ancora più pressante), e anch'io concordo che l'"associazione" era molto forte e complice. Poi quello che è successo in quei due anni tra di loro rimarrà un segreto (non mi aspetto pentimenti).
Metti un punto su tutta la faccenda vai oltre nel bene o nel male.
In bocca al lupo per il concorso.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi chiederei come, forse è questo quello vuol nascondere?


...malizioso...


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Credo che la frase di Elena sia stato il parto di una persona stupida, che parla senza realmente valutare il peso di quello che dice. Da quel momento è emersa la personalità dominante di mia moglie, che probabilmente, come molti di voi hanno detto, vuole a tutti i costi  salvare l'apparenza perfetta della famiglia da Mulino Bianco. Purtroppo per lei, Andrea è troppo lontano ed è troppo forte per accondiscendere ai suoi desideri: se fossero davvero tutti d'accordo mi avrebbero detto che non ci furono rapporti. Mai, neanche uno: fine delle trasmissioni, avrei potuto chiamare anche il presidente della Repubblica! Che senso avrebbe mentire tutti insieme per difendere un inutile argine crollato?? Uno, dieci o centomila scopate, non cambia di molto la sostanza. Siamo comunque sprofondati in un baratro da cui io uscirò a pezzi. Ma Andrea è in America e non tornerà più e sono convinto che non abbia mentito. Lungo corteggiamento, palpatine, toccatine di striscio, quello si.
> Proprio il suo rifiuto a mentire ha costretto mia moglie a ripiegare insieme agli altri due ed a rivelare la verità, forse addolcita da Elena e Marco, forse sminuita da lei, ma la verità. Fermo restando che di quello che potrebbe essere accaduto negli anni successivi non so niente.
> 
> Comunque la verità è che tutta questa lunga "indagine" mi ha consentito di assorbire una parte dello shock. Ma ora che questa fase è terminata, io mi trovo a fare i conti con il mio dolore. Da adesso in poi, temo che andrà sempre peggio. Ho chiesto a mia moglie di rinunciare al giorno di ferie e togliersi dalle palle, perchè non voglio vedermela gironzolare per casa con quell'aria afflitta(?). Le ho anche detto che contrariamente a quanto programmato, da lunedì a venerdì partirò da solo per partecipare al corso di aggiornamento con esame finale a cui ho aderito. Un corso importante che potrebbe darmi un punteggio decisivo per avere uno scatto di carriera piuttosto importante. Significherebbe ratificare una posizione che di fatto sto già occupando come facente funzioni, con relativo aumento di stipendio e di responsabilità. In pratica, in caso di esito positivo in un paio di anni, verosimilmente, raggiungerei il livello di mia moglie.
> Lei si è opposta con veemenza perchè queste cose le abbiamo sempre fatte insieme: studiando e ripetendo per preparare il colloquio finale. Avevamo già programmato di lasciare i bimbi dalla nonna affiancandole una baby-sitter di fiducia anche per le notti. Una soluzione collaudata che ha sempre funzionato.  Sono stato irremovibile, con l'unica concessione che viaggerò in Freccia Rossa e non in macchina, perchè effettivamente sono troppo agitato. Partirò lunedì e non vedo l'ora.


Un grosso imbocca al lupo per il corso e per l'esame finale


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma anche che si è scopata chi di dovere per ottenere il trasferimento ed Andrea lo è venuto a sapere ed anche lui ha preteso il dazio per star zitto. Ora lei è potente e mette soggezione quindi si sarebbero accordati per la versione.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io penso che i 4 (già si può configurare come "associazione"............) come già espresso hanno concordato il tutto (conoscendoti ha pensato che non ti saresti arreso al "non è successo nulla" ma saresti stato ancora più pressante), e anch'io concordo che l'"associazione" era molto forte e complice. Poi quello che è successo in quei due anni tra di loro rimarrà un segreto (non mi aspetto pentimenti).
> Metti un punto su tutta la faccenda vai oltre nel bene o nel male.
> In bocca al lupo per il concorso.




sono due eventualità a cui non avevo pensato



kikko64 ha detto:


> Fin dall'inizio mi sto chiedendo su quali fondamenta @_random_ e sua  Moglie abbiano costruito il loro matrimonio se è bastata un'allusione di  una ex collega per scatenare in lui il sospetto e di conseguenza questo inferno  ...
> La cosa che non è stata ancora evidenziata da nessuno è che senza  quell'allusione su un fatto di un decennio fa, il nostro @_random_ non  sarebbe nemmeno qui ... sarebbe in viaggio con la sua Mercedes, con  Moglie e figli al seguito, in direzione della villa al mare con piscina  ...
> 
> Un paio di domande vorrei fare a @_random_: Tua Moglie DIECI anni fa ti ha tradito (e sottolineo *DIECI ANNI FA*) e tu ne sei venuto a conoscenza solo ora ... per dieci lunghi anni hai vissuto un matrimonio in cui avete realizzato i VOSTRI progetti, i VOSTRI sogni, assieme ... allora perchè questo fatto così remoto *OGGI *ha cambiato qualcosa nella TUA percezione del VOSTRO matrimonio ??
> Ed infine ... se la cosa fosse rimasta sepolta nel passato ... OGGI vivresti il tuo matrimonio diversamente da come lo vivevi un mese fa ?



Niente villa con piscina al mare, purtroppo :mexican:. Non starò a girarci troppo intorno. Due figli, una vita agiata e la consapevolezza di una storia creata da soli e con le nostre mani, con la nostra bravura (senza false modestie), senza aiutini o aiutoni sono stati un potente collante. Noi due siamo stati sempre noi due, contro tutto il mondo ( per modo di dire, ovviamente), solo con le nostre forze. Vent'anni fa, dieci anni fa , l'anno scorso, a gennaio 2018. Adesso, molto semplicemente,  "noi due" non esiste più...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Due figli, una vita agiata e la consapevolezza di una storia creata da soli e con le nostre mani, con la nostra bravura (senza false modestie), senza aiutini o aiutoni sono stati un potente collante. Noi due siamo stati sempre noi due, contro tutto il mondo ( per modo di dire, ovviamente), solo con le nostre forze. Vent'anni fa, dieci anni fa , l'anno scorso, a gennaio 2018. Adesso, molto semplicemente,  "noi due" non esiste più...


 pensi di reggere? Seriamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> lei mi disse che se qualcosa doveva accadere, non sarebbe successo di sicuro appoggiata ad un tavolino, come una cagna. Il suo solito carattere sprezzante.


Tienitela stretta una così non sai che fortuna hai.


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> pensi di reggere? Seriamente.



No. Ho già risposto. Andrò via, è solo una questione di tempo. Ogni tanto mi viene da piangere e penso che qualunque cosa accada la mia vecchia vita è finita, non esiste più. Ho sperato, contro ogni logica che qualcuno mi dicesse che non era vero niente, ho cercato risposte nella speranza di avere l'unica risposta che non potevo ottenere, (cosa che ho capito subito, già da quel maledetto pomeriggio, guardando il volto di Elena e poi quello di mia moglie in rapida successione). Adesso vorrei solo conoscere la verità, tutta la verità. Ma, probabilmente, questo è un lusso che non mi sarà concesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Ho già risposto. Andrò via, è solo una questione di tempo. Ogni tanto mi viene da piangere e penso che qualunque cosa accada la mia vecchia vita è finita, non esiste più. Ho sperato, contro ogni logica che qualcuno mi dicesse che non era vero niente, ho cercato risposte nella speranza di avere l'unica risposta che non potevo ottenere, (cosa che ho capito subito, già da quel maledetto pomeriggio, guardando il volto di Elena e poi quello di mia moglie in rapida successione). Adesso vorrei solo conoscere la verità, tutta la verità. Ma, probabilmente, questo è un lusso che non mi sarà concesso.


La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Ho già risposto. Andrò via, è solo una questione di tempo. Ogni tanto mi viene da piangere e penso che qualunque cosa accada la mia vecchia vita è finita, non esiste più. Ho sperato, contro ogni logica che qualcuno mi dicesse che non era vero niente, ho cercato risposte nella speranza di avere l'unica risposta che non potevo ottenere, (cosa che ho capito subito, già da quel maledetto pomeriggio, guardando il volto di Elena e poi quello di mia moglie in rapida successione). Adesso vorrei solo conoscere la verità, tutta la verità. Ma, probabilmente, questo è un lusso che non mi sarà concesso.


l'unica cosa che ora posso dirti è mi dispiace.


----------



## random (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.



Forse avrò dato la sensazione di essere un tipo molto attaccato al vil denaro. Non starò a cercare giustificazioni, anche se con 2 figli si ha il dovere di progettare un futuro di un certo tipo e più che dai soldi e dalla mercedes sono attratto dai viaggi, molti dei quali fatti in tenda e sacco a pelo o in miseri albergucci. 

Ma mi preme sottolineare che quello che ho provato e provo tutt'ora per mia moglie è amore. E questo, se permettete, cambia tutto.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.


Quoto con furore.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse avrò dato la sensazione di essere un tipo molto attaccato al vil denaro. Non starò a cercare giustificazioni, anche se con 2 figli si ha il dovere di progettare un futuro di un certo tipo e più che dai soldi e dalla mercedes sono attratto dai viaggi, molti dei quali fatti in tenda e sacco a pelo o in miseri albergucci.
> 
> Ma mi preme sottolineare che quello che ho provato e provo tutt'ora per mia moglie è amore. E questo, se permettete, cambia tutto.


Guarda io non ne ho fatto una questione di soldi. Le ho fatto proprio la questione del fatto che lei è una tua creatura e se la molli sei un pirla. Parlavo proprio del fatto che se non riesci a sentirla tua quando sei praticamente l'azionista di maggioranza dei suoi successi, figli inclusi mentre lei stava a letto, molto probabilmente deriva dal fatto che al di là dell'amore sei tu per cui quello il gioco non conta più dei giocatori, non lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto con furore.


 piantala, che se mi dai troppo ragione poi gli altri bambini non vogliono più parlare con te


----------



## kikko64 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. *Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.*


Quoto al 100%


----------



## kikko64 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda io non ne ho fatto una questione di soldi. Le ho fatto proprio la questione del fatto che lei è una tua creatura e _*se la molli sei un pirla.*_ Parlavo proprio del fatto che se non riesci a sentirla tua quando sei praticamente l'azionista di maggioranza dei suoi successi, figli inclusi mentre lei stava a letto, molto probabilmente deriva dal fatto che al di là dell'amore sei tu per cui quello il gioco non conta più dei giocatori, non lei.


Ri-quoto al 100%


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse avrò dato la sensazione di essere un tipo molto attaccato al vil denaro. Non starò a cercare giustificazioni, anche se con 2 figli si ha il dovere di progettare un futuro di un certo tipo e più che dai soldi e dalla mercedes sono attratto dai viaggi, molti dei quali fatti in tenda e sacco a pelo o in miseri albergucci.
> 
> Ma mi preme sottolineare che quello che ho provato e provo tutt'ora per mia moglie è amore. E questo, se permettete, cambia tutto.



E AMANDOLA, vuoi buttare via tutto per un cedimento quando era lontana ed eravate un po' in crisi?

Io avrei dovuto suicidarmi, e con me molti qui nel forum.

Non siamo tutti uguali, ci sta, pero'  fossi in te parlerei fino allo sfinimento con tua moglie,  con nessun altro, solo con lei, per capire il perche' piu' che con chi e quante volte, e come si e' sentita a mentirti, a nascondere per anni quel tradimento, non credo bene da come la descrivi.

Parti pure solo,  serve anche quello, concentrati sul concorso, ma non prendere decisioni solo per orgoglio.

Uomo del sud?   

Lascia perdere il giudizio è le opinioni degli altri. La vita e' troppo breve per sprecarla  in solitudine o rimedi.


----------



## kikko64 (8 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse avrò dato la sensazione di essere un tipo molto attaccato al vil denaro. Non starò a cercare giustificazioni, anche se con 2 figli si ha il dovere di progettare un futuro di un certo tipo e più che dai soldi e dalla mercedes sono attratto dai viaggi, molti dei quali fatti in tenda e sacco a pelo o in miseri albergucci.
> 
> *Ma mi preme sottolineare che quello che ho provato e provo tutt'ora per mia moglie è amore. E questo, se permettete, cambia tutto.*


Ecco, allora ricomincia da qui ... 
ti assicuro che un futuro vissuto sulle macerie di un matrimonio in cui credevi è la cosa peggiore che ti possa capitare ... e lo dico con cognizione di causa.


----------



## MariLea (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.


Straquoto



tanto coi bambini non ci parlo:salta:


----------



## Outdider (8 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> piantala, che se mi dai troppo ragione poi gli altri bambini non vogliono più parlare con te


iange:


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Febbraio 2018)

Mah....io ci vedo un gioco di ruoli e di potere che ha dato semplicemente un esito diverso rispetto alle di lui  aspettative .
Il protagonista maschile si è fatto un film sulla condotta esemplare della sua creatura e avendo visto che una parte del copione non è andata come credeva...sclera...
Ma non sclera per amore, non per la mancata fiducia...ma per puro orgoglio ferito 
Altrimenti i 10 anni passati dal tradimento  sarebbero un alibi perfetto per chi invece crede nel progetto....e vuole trovare una via d’iscita... 
Sbagliero’ ...mah .... 




.


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mah....io ci vedo un gioco di ruoli e di potere che ha dato semplicemente un esito diverso rispetto alle di lui  aspettative .
> Il protagonista maschile si è fatto un film sulla condotta esemplare della sua creatura e avendo visto che una parte del copione non è andata come credeva...sclera...
> Ma non sclera per amore, non per la mancata fiducia...ma per puro orgoglio ferito
> Altrimenti i 10 anni passati dal tradimento  sarebbero un alibi perfetto per chi invece crede nel progetto....e vuole trovare una via d’iscita...
> Sbagliero’ ...mah .... .



Già, pare proprio cosi..


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. Ti sei cresciuto un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. Lei è il tuo successo, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che quello che hai costruito è una persona che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.


Quoto tutto, solo un dubbio. Chi è la creatura di chi?


----------



## Dina74 (9 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque se si è scopata mezzo ufficio, oltre ad avere grandi opportunità economiche nella P.A (se non ricordo male è questo il settore d'impiego di tutti quanti voi) tali da pemettere di accedere a mutui da 2000 euro al mese, ci sono anche grandi opportunità sessuali.
> I vantaggi del pubblico...
> O no?


anche perchè mi sembra che aveva scritto che la moglie non era tutta sta cima....


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

eri sera abbiamo parlato ancora. La sintesi principale di tutta la discussione è che lunedì partiremo insieme.

Io, a suo dire, sarei capace di presentarmi venerdì con gli occhi gonfi da 5 giorni di lacrime e senza aver studiato niente e riuscirei a perdere il concorso più scemo del mondo, uno di quelli creati apposta per impedire che quelli come me tra 10 anni gli facciano una vertenza per aver svolto mansioni superiori a quelle contrattuali e vincano 6 miliardi di euro. Già mi immagino, mi ha detto, i componenti della commissione che tentano disperatamente di salvarti il culo, ma infine devono arrendersi di fronte alla tua faccia inebetita da 5 giorni passati senza dormire a piangere. No, ha aggiunto, noi andremo insieme e porteremo a casa questa cosa, poi, se vorrai te ne andrai in vacanza da solo, anche a Cuba se vorrai, a curare il tuo orgoglio ferito. Troppo comodo le ho risposto, andare a Cuba e poi tacere per sempre, vero? Non andrà così.
poi si è addolcita e mi ha ricordato di quando ai tempi dell'università le avevo detto che lei era una macchina da guerra. L'unica ragazza al mondo in grado di leggere, capire, sottolineare, studiare ed infine ripetere 40 pagine all'ora di qualsiasi libro, sicuramente un'esagerazione, ma non di molto!

Quindi, lei&lei hanno deciso all'unanimità, sentito il mio parere non vincolante, che andremo insieme. Lei studierà e mi ripeterà il tutto mentre io mi rilasserò giocando con lo smartphone.

poi, una volta stabilito quello che le stava più a cuore,  abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Ha ammesso di aver chiamato mezzo mondo per impedire che scoppiasse questo bubbone. Ma Andrea è stato irremovibile, nonostante le telefonate di supporto di Marco e della sguattera. Ha avuto il suo peso, secondo lei, anche il concorso interno dove lei gli ha soffiato l'ultimo posto disponibile per pochissimo. Ed a nulla sono valse le sue richieste e la constatazione che alla fine era andata meglio così per tutti. C. mi ha riferito che alla fine Marco era riuscito a strappargli la promessa di tacere se lei si fosse umiliata a pregarlo, scusandosi per il suo rifiuto le seconda volta e per il risultato ingiusto, a suo dire, del concorso. Ma lei ha rifiutato. In un ultima telefonata gli ha detto di dirmi quello che cazzo voleva, tanto io sarei giunto alla verità ascoltandogli loro tre.

Questa cosa, ha aggiunto, ti dimostra quanto ero fuori di testa ad andare a fare una cosa del genere con un tizio che si vedeva da lontano quanto era stronzo. Se volevo una storia avrei scelto Antonio, bravo ragazzo, bel ragazzo, che come tu ben sai ci ha provato dal primo all'ultimo giorno ed il suo sms di auguri a Natale ed il giorno del mio compleanno ancora adesso è già li, quando al mattino accendo il cellulare. 
Anche lui è a conoscenza della cosa? ho domandato.
Si. Vuoi chiamarlo per ascoltare la sua versione? Sappi che lui, almeno lui,  negherà tutto.
Cosa ti disse all'epoca? 
Che avevo commesso un terribile sbaglio e con il tempo me ne sarei pentita. Perchè Andrea è uno stronzo, perchè avevamo coinvolto persone innaffidabili ed infine perchè, anche se fosse andato tutto liscio avrei avuto sempre il rimorso per quello che ti ho fatto. Lui sapeva di tutti i tuoi sacrifici per aiutarmi. Neanche mio padre li ha fatti per me.
Poi scoppia a piangere. Ed io penso, cazzo, finalmente, lacrime vere...

Dovevamo fare la fivet...mesi a letto per colpa dei tuoi spermatozoi un po pigri. Ma che cazzo significa pigri? O vanno o non vanno: E perchè la seconda volta non erano più pigri? Se tornavo sarebbe stato un calvario, se non tornavo sarebbe stato un calvario...Vedevo tutto chiuso davanti a me. Mamma non c'era più...Sei mesi di camera sterile. Ricordi alla fine quando ti chiamò? Cosa ti disse. COSA TI DISSE!!!!
Che lei mi aveva sempre appoggiato, anche quando avevo 21 anni e tu 16 ed avevi paura di me, perchè ero "grande". Mi disse che anche se non avremmo mai avuto figli non dovevo mai lasciarti. (in quel periodo non sapevamo che non arrivavano per colpa mia).

Mi accorgo che anche io piangevo. Quindi decidiamo di smetterla. Per adesso basta.


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità? E che te ne fai? La verità è che hai avuto il grandissimo fiuto di scommettere sul cavallo vincente e sei così pieno di te da non guardarti intorno al di là degli stereotipi. *Ti sei cresciuto* un cavallo vincente, una persona che ha trasformato la tua fatica e le tue sofferenze, oltre che le sue, in risultati tangibili diventando qualcuno di importante partendo dal nulla. *Lei è il tuo successo*, e tu per salvaguardare il tuo orgoglio di maschio butti alle ortiche tutto quello che hai costruito. E non parlo dell'attico in centro, del mercedes, o di quelle meravigliose serate politiche in cui non solo devi avere il biglietto omaggio, ma conta pure in che fila ti ha messo il portaborse del sottosegretario. Sto parlando del fatto che *quello che hai costruito è una persona* che non sarebbe chi è oggi se non fosse stato per la tua presenza accanto a lei. L'amore può pure finire, ma se non sopravvive il progetto per una scopata, in sostanza stai dicendo che la vita che hai investito su tua moglie e per tua moglie non vale nulla. Ed è una tesi infinitamente stupida.


Boh. 
Ma solo io sono refrattaria a questo modo di vedere le cose? 

Sentire cose come “lei è la mia creatura” mi fa tanto Mary Shelley e mi si accappona la pelle.

Uno che mi viene a dire che non sarei nessuno senza di lui, mi fa nascere un desiderio irrefrenabile di dargli un calcio nel culo, altro che gratitudine.

Innanzitutto rinfacciare le cose non lo sopporto. A prescindere. Trovo sia da pusillanimi.
Poi a che pro rinfacciare il sostegno, l’aiuto, gli incoraggiamenti e le condivisioni che fanno parte (o dovrebbero) di un normale rapporto quando si sceglie di condividere la vita con qualcuno? 
Mi sei stato vicino durante la gravidanza problematica? Grazie al cazzo. 

Anche lui non sarebbe lo stesso senza la presenza di lei, ma questa è l’ovvietà di una vita insieme e di un arco temporale che abbraccia momenti decisionali decisivi per il percorso personale di entrambi.

Per il resto son d’accordo che è stupido gettare via tutto per una scopata.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> eri sera abbiamo parlato ancora. La sintesi principale di tutta la discussione è che lunedì partiremo insieme.
> 
> Io, a suo dire, sarei capace di presentarmi venerdì con gli occhi gonfi da 5 giorni di lacrime e senza aver studiato niente e riuscirei a perdere il concorso più scemo del mondo, uno di quelli creati apposta per impedire che quelli come me tra 10 anni gli facciano una vertenza per aver svolto mansioni superiori a quelle contrattuali e vincano 6 miliardi di euro. Già mi immagino, mi ha detto, i componenti della commissione che tentano disperatamente di salvarti il culo, ma infine devono arrendersi di fronte alla tua faccia inebetita da 5 giorni passati senza dormire a piangere. No, ha aggiunto, noi andremo insieme e porteremo a casa questa cosa, poi, se vorrai te ne andrai in vacanza da solo, anche a Cuba se vorrai, a curare il tuo orgoglio ferito. Troppo comodo le ho risposto, andare a Cuba e poi tacere per sempre, vero? Non andrà così.
> poi si è addolcita e mi ha ricordato di quando ai tempi dell'università le avevo detto che lei era una macchina da guerra. L'unica ragazza al mondo in grado di leggere, capire, sottolineare, studiare ed infine ripetere 40 pagine all'ora di qualsiasi libro, sicuramente un'esagerazione, ma non di molto!
> ...


Ma tu in tutto questo hai voglia che venga con te?????????


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> eri sera abbiamo parlato ancora. La sintesi principale di tutta la discussione è che lunedì partiremo insieme.
> 
> Io, a suo dire, sarei capace di presentarmi venerdì con gli occhi gonfi da 5 giorni di lacrime e senza aver studiato niente e riuscirei a perdere il concorso più scemo del mondo, uno di quelli creati apposta per impedire che quelli come me tra 10 anni gli facciano una vertenza per aver svolto mansioni superiori a quelle contrattuali e vincano 6 miliardi di euro. Già mi immagino, mi ha detto, i componenti della commissione che tentano disperatamente di salvarti il culo, ma infine devono arrendersi di fronte alla tua faccia inebetita da 5 giorni passati senza dormire a piangere. No, ha aggiunto, noi andremo insieme e porteremo a casa questa cosa, poi, se vorrai te ne andrai in vacanza da solo, anche a Cuba se vorrai, a curare il tuo orgoglio ferito. Troppo comodo le ho risposto, andare a Cuba e poi tacere per sempre, vero? Non andrà così.
> poi si è addolcita e mi ha ricordato di quando ai tempi dell'università le avevo detto che lei era una macchina da guerra. L'unica ragazza al mondo in grado di leggere, capire, sottolineare, studiare ed infine ripetere 40 pagine all'ora di qualsiasi libro, sicuramente un'esagerazione, ma non di molto!
> ...


Buongiorno, tu cosa pensi? Per te questa è tutta la verità o c'è ancora del marcio in Danimarca da scoprire?


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> eri sera abbiamo parlato ancora. La sintesi principale di tutta la discussione è che lunedì partiremo insieme.
> 
> Io, a suo dire, sarei capace di presentarmi venerdì con gli occhi gonfi da 5 giorni di lacrime e senza aver studiato niente e riuscirei a perdere il concorso più scemo del mondo, uno di quelli creati apposta per impedire che quelli come me tra 10 anni gli facciano una vertenza per aver svolto mansioni superiori a quelle contrattuali e vincano 6 miliardi di euro. Già mi immagino, mi ha detto, i componenti della commissione che tentano disperatamente di salvarti il culo, ma infine devono arrendersi di fronte alla tua faccia inebetita da 5 giorni passati senza dormire a piangere. No, ha aggiunto, noi andremo insieme e porteremo a casa questa cosa, poi, se vorrai te ne andrai in vacanza da solo, anche a Cuba se vorrai, a curare il tuo orgoglio ferito. Troppo comodo le ho risposto, andare a Cuba e poi tacere per sempre, vero? Non andrà così.
> poi si è addolcita e mi ha ricordato di quando ai tempi dell'università le avevo detto che lei era una macchina da guerra. L'unica ragazza al mondo in grado di leggere, capire, sottolineare, studiare ed infine ripetere 40 pagine all'ora di qualsiasi libro, sicuramente un'esagerazione, ma non di molto!
> ...


Puoi spiegare meglio questa frase?


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> eri sera abbiamo parlato ancora. La sintesi principale di tutta la discussione è che lunedì partiremo insieme.
> 
> Io, a suo dire, sarei capace di presentarmi venerdì con gli occhi gonfi da 5 giorni di lacrime e senza aver studiato niente e riuscirei a perdere il concorso più scemo del mondo, uno di quelli creati apposta per impedire che quelli come me tra 10 anni gli facciano una vertenza per aver svolto mansioni superiori a quelle contrattuali e vincano 6 miliardi di euro. Già mi immagino, mi ha detto, i componenti della commissione che tentano disperatamente di salvarti il culo, ma infine devono arrendersi di fronte alla tua faccia inebetita da 5 giorni passati senza dormire a piangere. No, ha aggiunto, noi andremo insieme e porteremo a casa questa cosa, poi, se vorrai te ne andrai in vacanza da solo, anche a Cuba se vorrai, a curare il tuo orgoglio ferito. Troppo comodo le ho risposto, andare a Cuba e poi tacere per sempre, vero? Non andrà così.
> poi si è addolcita e mi ha ricordato di quando ai tempi dell'università le avevo detto che lei era una macchina da guerra. L'unica ragazza al mondo in grado di leggere, capire, sottolineare, studiare ed infine ripetere 40 pagine all'ora di qualsiasi libro, sicuramente un'esagerazione, ma non di molto!
> ...


io però uno scendiletto per il tuo compleanno te lo regalerei lo stesso


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio questa frase?


 riguarda la motilità degli spermatozoi. Non c'è nulla in effetti che non funziona, solo che si muovono meno di quanto dovrebbero. questo può impedire o più spesso solo complicare le cose quando si cerca una gravidanza ed i medici possono consigliare la fecondazione in vitro, con il contorno di cure ormonali che dovrebbero favorire il successivo attecchimento dell'embrione. Inoltre, successivamente la donna deve rimanere immobile a letto. Per un ipotetico secondo figlio di solito non si fa. O arriva, oppure non arriva. Come detto, nel nostro caso è arrivato.


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io però uno scendiletto per il tuo compleanno te lo regalerei lo stesso



Me lo porto a Cuba.


----------



## kubrick (9 Febbraio 2018)

*ma lascia stare*

nessuno conosce tua moglie se non tu, o almeno nessuno la conosce come te, lascia stare tutte queste seghe mentali per uno scivolone di 10 anni fà concentrati sul presente su quello che oggi tua moglie è con te e per te, credi che ti abbia tradito ancora dopo quella volta (che poi 1 o 2 o 3. cambia poco) credi che possa farlo ancora? ragiona solo su questo. 
E da qui che devi ripartire se pensi che quello si stata un episodio allora vai avanti, buttati tutto alle spalle, hai una bella vita e goditela.. in bocca al lupo per il concorso.


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> riguarda la motilità degli spermatozoi. Non c'è nulla in effetti che non funziona, solo che si muovono meno di quanto dovrebbero. questo può impedire o più spesso solo complicare le cose quando si cerca una gravidanza ed i medici possono consigliare la fecondazione in vitro, con il contorno di cure ormonali che dovrebbero favorire il successivo attecchimento dell'embrione. Inoltre, successivamente la donna deve rimanere immobile a letto. Per un ipotetico secondo figlio di solito non si fa. O arriva, oppure non arriva. Come detto, nel nostro caso è arrivato.


:up:


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Me lo porto a Cuba.


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Me lo porto a Cuba.


ora che è morto Castro, avranno raddoppiato le tariffe


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora che è morto Castro, avranno raddoppiato le tariffe


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


>


pensavi che la revolucion avesse stroncato il turismo sessuale a Cuba?


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> nessuno conosce tua moglie se non tu, o almeno nessuno la conosce come te, lascia stare tutte queste seghe mentali per uno scivolone di 10 anni fà concentrati sul presente su quello che oggi tua moglie è con te e per te, credi che ti abbia tradito ancora dopo quella volta (che poi 1 o 2 o 3. cambia poco) credi che possa farlo ancora? ragiona solo su questo.
> E da qui che devi ripartire se pensi che quello si stata un episodio allora vai avanti, buttati tutto alle spalle, hai una bella vita e goditela.. in bocca al lupo per il concorso.


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> io però uno scendiletto per il tuo compleanno te lo regalerei lo stesso


:up::rotfl::rotfl:

ma neanche tra 30 anni la lascerà. Deciderà lei se e quando. Però è giusto che si sfoghi, sà il suo limite. 
Dipendenza da moglie


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma neanche tra 30 anni la lascerà. Deciderà lei se e quando. Però è giusto che si sfoghi, sà il suo limite.
> Dipendenza da moglie


Non credo, le appendici anche se vecchie e spuntate gli pesano.


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl:  ma neanche tra 30 anni la lascerà. Deciderà lei se e quando. Però è giusto che si sfoghi, sà il suo limite.  Dipendenza da moglie


  per questo gli regalerei uno scendiletto.   come memento per il tipo di vita che si è scelto


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensavi che la revolucion avesse stroncato il turismo sessuale a Cuba?


No, era un:"porca miseria, hanno alzato le tariffe"....


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Boh.
> Ma solo io sono refrattaria a questo modo di vedere le cose?
> 
> Sentire cose come “lei è la mia creatura” mi fa tanto Mary Shelley e mi si accappona la pelle.
> ...


No, non sei solo tu refrattaria. 
Comunque l' ho detto e lo ridico, quello che ha fatto è l'ultimo dei problemi, Il punto è come si pongono l'un l'altro.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uomo del sud?


                                                                          'Nella vita moderna non c’è nulla che faccia più effetto di un luogo comune: riesce a unire fraternamente persone di ogni razza' (Oscar Wilde).


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo gli regalerei uno scendiletto.   come memento per il tipo di vita che si è scelto


Si vabbè però tu adesso non soffiare sul fuoco....


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma neanche tra 30 anni la lascerà. Deciderà lei se e quando. Però è giusto che si sfoghi, sà il suo limite.
> Dipendenza da moglie



Non mi sembra un disonore.



spleen ha detto:


> No, non sei solo tu refrattaria.
> Comunque l' ho detto e lo ridico, quello che ha fatto è l'ultimo dei problemi, Il punto è come si pongono l'un l'altro.


Altra cosa che fatico a capire. Il nostro atteggiamento in questi momenti non è giudicabile, dal momento che siamo nell'occhio di un ciclone. Ed è molto bello, a mio giudizio, che lei abbia insistito per assistermi in un momento delicato, anche imponendo la sua presenza in virtù del fatto che è mia moglie. Il tutto senza nessuna certezza che tra dieci giorni io non prepari le valigie e vada via, (per una settimana, per sempre, boh?). E' ovvio che se ci tiene a me cercherà di sfruttare questa occasione per rinsaldare il rapporto. Personalmente preferisco avere un aiuto concreto, probabilmente addirittura indispensabile come sostiene lei, in questo momento che diecimila parole di scuse e giustificazioni...


----------



## oriente70 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Che cosa cambia se la moglie é una potente o una casalinga??
Sicuramente ha poco da ricattare sai quanti gli vorrebbero fottere il posto??
È l'unica che ci perderebbe... 
È vero quello che scrive Arci del progetto ma la tipa deve abbassare la cresta. Soprattutto con il marito.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che cosa cambia se la moglie é una potente o una casalinga??
> Sicuramente ha poco da ricattare sai quanti gli vorrebbero fottere il posto??
> È l'unica che ci perderebbe...
> È vero quello che scrive Arci del progetto ma la tipa deve abbassare la cresta. Soprattutto con il marito.


Le persone così descritte la cresta non l'abbassano mai.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra un disonore.
> 
> 
> 
> Altra cosa che fatico a capire. Il nostro atteggiamento in questi momenti non è giudicabile, dal momento che siamo nell'occhio di un ciclone. Ed è molto bello, a mio giudizio, che lei abbia insistito per assistermi in un momento delicato, anche imponendo la sua presenza in virtù del fatto che è mia moglie. Il tutto senza nessuna certezza che tra dieci giorni io non prepari le valigie e vada via, (per una settimana, per sempre, boh?). E' ovvio che se ci tiene a me cercherà di sfruttare questa occasione per rinsaldare il rapporto. Personalmente preferisco avere un aiuto concreto, probabilmente addirittura indispensabile come sostiene lei, in questo momento che diecimila parole di scuse e giustificazioni...


E finalmente cazzo.... cioè scusa la franchezza ma da come l'avevi  scritta all' inizio la cosa era come se lei ti imponesse una  accettazione forzata condita da minacce, cosa che per me sarebbe stata  inaccettabile. Avevo poi detto che in effetti lei soffriva di questa  situazione creatasi e che la sua durezza in effetti era solo una  reazione alla paura di perdere te e la famiglia, perchè a dircela  tutta puoi anche distruggere economicamente e moralmente una persona ma  se lei lo facesse la sua sarebbe una vittoria di Pirro, avrebbe  distrutto con te anche una fetta di se stessa, di quello che è  diventata, di quello che spera di diventare.
Siete legati da giovane età, quello che avete e quello che siete lo  avete conquistato insieme, sempre. Mi risulterebbe assurdo che il suo  tentativo di importi il rospo  fosse diverso da un azzardo per  forzarti a dimenticare tutto.

Ma lo deve dire cavolo, ti deve chiedere scusa, deve "fare" attivamente  per farsi perdonare e per far dimenticare questa brutta pagina.
Starà a te decidere ma per me l'assetto della coppia va messo in  discussione, fai propria l'idea che lei non è una tua creatura, e tu non  sei una sua proprietà della quale disporre ed imporre a piacimento,  siete due persone distinte ed alleate e che finora si sono scelte  (quasi) ogni mattina. Quello che dovete costruire, se volete stare  insieme sono altri motivi nel futuro per volervi ancora, senza cercarli  necessariamente nel passato.

Ti consiglio la lettura del tread "perdono" su questo forum, secondo me  ci sono dei punti interessanti di riflessione che possono esserti utili.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Elena,che evidentemente aveva ancora il dente avvelenato,ha parlato solo di Andrea,se ce ne fossero stati altri avrebbe impostato il discorso in maniera diversa,molto probabilmente a lei è andata peggio lavorativamente  e forse anche nella vita e quindi provava un sottile piacere nello sconvolgere quella della sua collega.
> Avra' poi telefonato agli altri due ed avra' detto che aveva fatto una cavolata,ma che non era riuscita a nascondere a random,visto la sua insistenza,quanto accaduto.
> Con i colleghi si sara' fintamente dispiaciuta ed avranno concordato le stesse frasi da dire nella eventualita' di una telefonata di random.
> Credo abbastanza alla sola volta,perchè se fosse stata presa da Andrea la moglie del nostro utente,non avrebbe cercato in tutti i modi di rientrare a casa,ma avrebbe cercato di rimanere in trasferta per continuare la relazione extra.
> ...


anche io l'ho letta esattamente così


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi chiederei come, forse è questo quello vuol nascondere?


che triste insinuazione.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra un disonore.
> 
> 
> 
> Altra cosa che fatico a capire. Il nostro atteggiamento in questi momenti non è giudicabile, dal momento che siamo nell'occhio di un ciclone. Ed è molto bello, a mio giudizio, che lei abbia insistito per assistermi in un momento delicato, anche imponendo la sua presenza in virtù del fatto che è mia moglie. Il tutto senza nessuna certezza che tra dieci giorni io non prepari le valigie e vada via, (per una settimana, per sempre, boh?). E' ovvio che se ci tiene a me cercherà di sfruttare questa occasione per rinsaldare il rapporto. Personalmente preferisco avere un aiuto concreto, probabilmente addirittura indispensabile come sostiene lei, in questo momento che diecimila parole di scuse e giustificazioni...


Oltretutto, a mio avviso, dal punto di vista "mentale" per lei non è cambiato nulla da un mese fa ad oggi. Per te è cambiato tutto. Io leggo così anche questa razionalità di lei nel cercare di mantenere lo status quo tra di voi.


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> che triste insinuazione.


Si è vero, era l'ultima supposizione...le altre le avevamo dette tutte....era l'unica che mancava.


----------



## patroclo (9 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che cosa cambia se la moglie é una potente o una casalinga??
> Sicuramente ha poco da ricattare sai quanti gli vorrebbero fottere il posto??
> È l'unica che ci perderebbe...
> È vero quello che scrive Arci del progetto ma la tipa deve abbassare la cresta. Soprattutto con il marito.


Cambia, ho visto spesso che s'instaurano strane dinamiche in questi casi: ho visto donne perdere la stima di un marito che guadagna meno di loro ( ...pensa poi di uno disoccupato) e ho visto uomini perdere la fiducia in se stessi e sentirsi inferiori per questa questione con il conseguente innesco di spirali nefaste.
Probabilmente è tutto derivato da un retaggio antico difficile da scardinare


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Cambia, ho visto spesso che s'instaurano strane dinamiche in questi casi: ho visto donne perdere la stima di un marito che guadagna meno di loro ( ...pensa poi di uno disoccupato) e ho visto uomini perdere la fiducia in se stessi e sentirsi inferiori per questa questione con il conseguente innesco di spirali nefaste.
> Probabilmente è tutto derivato da un retaggio antico difficile da scardinare


Quoto tutto e aggiungo che non aiuta all'utostima sentirsi dire dalla propria moglie, che se non fosse per lei sarebbe andato a mendicare una ciotola di riso. Comunque alle volte può capitare di straparlare in determinate occasioni. A me pare che moglie stesse pensando che, forse, stava perdendo la stima che aveva per lui ma si sia accorta che in realtà non era vero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra un disonore.


no non lo è, ma cosa vuoi veramente.
Ormai faccio molta fatica a seguirti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quoto tutto e aggiungo che non aiuta all'utostima sentirsi dire dalla propria moglie, che se non fosse per lei sarebbe andato a mendicare una ciotola di riso. .


beh random dice della moglie che è una sua creatura. 
E un meccanismo distorto da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non lo è, ma cosa vuoi veramente.
> Ormai faccio molta fatica a seguirti.


Ancora si deve riprendere. Dagli tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora si deve riprendere. Dagli tempo


 si si deve prendersene tanto , perché non van chiaro neanche lui cosa vuole o deve fare.


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beh random dice della moglie che è una sua creatura.
> E un meccanismo distorto da parte di entrambi.


Forse si. Non ci ha mai scritto se anche in casa, tiene o tenesse, comportamenti di superiorità.
Comunque...ho riletto l'ultima,infelice,supposizione sulla moglie di Random...mi scuso con la moglie, con lui e con tutto il forum.
Sto pensando di chiedere la cancellazione dell'account.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Forse si. Non ci ha mai scritto se anche in casa, tiene o tenesse, comportamenti di superiorità.
> Comunque...ho riletto l'ultima,infelice,supposizione sulla moglie di Random...mi scuso con la moglie, con lui e con tutto il forum.
> Sto pensando di chiedere la cancellazione dell'account.


E la madonna !!!!!


----------



## Outdider (9 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E la madonna !!!!!


Tranquillo che nel caso nessuno sentirà la mia mancanza


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non lo è, ma cosa vuoi veramente.
> Ormai faccio molta fatica a seguirti.





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora si deve riprendere. Dagli tempo





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si si deve prendersene tanto , perché non van chiaro neanche lui cosa vuole o deve fare.


Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...


Statt’ a casa e chiava fuori.


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...


Non parli mai di quello che provi per lei, non parli mai dei tuoi figli.  Queste dovrebbero essere le motivazioni su cui basare la tua decisione. Non quello che sarebbe andare via o chi la sostituirebbe...
Non puoi decidere pianificando alternative.


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Statt’ a casa e chiava fuori.


sei terribile


----------



## tullio (9 Febbraio 2018)

A me di chiamare Andrea o chiunque altro non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente. E veramente nemmeno di indagare. C'è un'unica verità che mi sarebbe importata: quella di mia moglie. E' lei che ti deve dire. A lei devi chiedere. Non sono i dettagli, quante volte, dove, come... è il perché, quello che pensava, quello che provava, questo è quello che conta. Poi sia stata una volta o 10, un giorno o 6 mesi, dopo tanti anni, conta davvero poco. Comunque ha scelto te, di restare con te. Quindi ci sia o meno un complotto ora, sia stata una volta o molte, con uno o due...ora non conta. Ora contate solo voi due (e i figli). 
Lei è irritata e irrigidita? Ma tu hai mostrato quantomeno scarso orgoglio e questo lei potrebbe non apprezzarlo. Avete, mi riferisco al periodo attuale, colpe e giustificazioni. Ma non contano nulla. Dai questo cavolo di concorso e fatti pure aiutare. Poi, ti calmi e ti raffreddi. Ti sei mosso troppo (e disastrosamente). Ora fermati. Hai una sola cosa da fare: parlare con lei. Così le dici che la ami e che non puoi pensare di vivere senza di lei. Ma le dici anche che stai male e che non può immaginare che si possa fare finta di niente. Che devi capire. E poi la fai parlare. Tu devi capire: non sei un giudice. Non devi comminare pene. Devi capire e sapere, perché solo comprendendo e sapendo di lei potrai trovare serenità e , insieme, ritrovare voi come coppia. Quindi le dici chiaramente che hai fatto una cappellata a fare l'investigatore. Ammetti che avevi perso la testa. E poi la fai parlare. Non vuoi sapere i fatti. Vuoi sapere il suo vissuto. Come caspita ha potuto. L'unica domanda che puoi fare è: ti dispiace? E ti dispiace di cosa? 
Solo dopo potrai ricominciare a respirare e a guardare il mondo. Magari vi lasciate, per carità. Ma una possibilità gliela devi. Per 10 anni ha scelto te!


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> A me di chiamare Andrea o chiunque altro non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente. E veramente nemmeno di indagare. C'è un'unica verità che mi sarebbe importata: quella di mia moglie. E' lei che ti deve dire. A lei devi chiedere. Non sono i dettagli, quante volte, dove, come... è il perché, quello che pensava, quello che provava, questo è quello che conta. Poi sia stata una volta o 10, un giorno o 6 mesi, dopo tanti anni, conta davvero poco. Comunque ha scelto te, di restare con te. Quindi ci sia o meno un complotto ora, sia stata una volta o molte, con uno o due...ora non conta. Ora contate solo voi due (e i figli).
> Lei è irritata e irrigidita? Ma tu hai mostrato quantomeno scarso orgoglio e questo lei potrebbe non apprezzarlo. Avete, mi riferisco al periodo attuale, colpe e giustificazioni. Ma non contano nulla. Dai questo cavolo di concorso e fatti pure aiutare. Poi, ti calmi e ti raffreddi. Ti sei mosso troppo (e disastrosamente). Ora fermati. Hai una sola cosa da fare: parlare con lei. Così le dici che la ami e che non puoi pensare di vivere senza di lei. Ma le dici anche che stai male e che non può immaginare che si possa fare finta di niente. Che devi capire. E poi la fai parlare. Tu devi capire: non sei un giudice. Non devi comminare pene. Devi capire e sapere, perché solo comprendendo e sapendo di lei potrai trovare serenità e , insieme, ritrovare voi come coppia. Quindi le dici chiaramente che hai fatto una cappellata a fare l'investigatore. Ammetti che avevi perso la testa. E poi la fai parlare. Non vuoi sapere i fatti. Vuoi sapere il suo vissuto. Come caspita ha potuto. L'unica domanda che puoi fare è: ti dispiace? E ti dispiace di cosa?
> Solo dopo potrai ricominciare a respirare e a guardare il mondo. Magari vi lasciate, per carità. Ma una possibilità gliela devi. Per 10 anni ha scelto te!



Ti risponderò solo una cosa. Non devo capire, non mi interessa. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti. Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più. 
E' difficile da spiegare....


----------



## oriente70 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Statt’ a casa e chiava fuori.


Up


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò solo una cosa. Non devo capire, non mi interessa. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti. Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed* allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più.*
> E' difficile da spiegare....


non ricordo il nick di un tradito che quando l'ha scoperto ha preso una drastica decisione e si è separato senza se e senza ma , non ha voluto più restare con sua moglie anche se lei si diceva pentita e guarda che di questi casi ce ne sono se leggi i vecchi thread, ci trovi anche chi ha voluto riprovare ma dopo pochi anni si sono separati troppo grande il dolore del tradimento , ci sono chi è rimasto ed ha instaurato una altro rapporto perdonando .
Quindi vedi te cosa ti senti di fare, analizza con calma  e non affrettare la cosa ma da come ti vedo risoluto parlane con un avvocato per meglio muoverti .
In bocca al lupo


----------



## ipazia (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò solo una cosa. Non devo capire, non mi interessa. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti. Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più.
> E' difficile da spiegare....


Fino ad ora lei è stata la tua regina luminosa. 
Ora è la tua regina nera. 

Non è vero che non hai più niente da darle. Hai il dolore e la distruzione che è dentro di te. 

Puoi decidere di darle anche quello e valutare come accetterà la tua offerta e come ne avrà cura. 
E poi decidere se integrare o meno le due regine. 

Oppure piangere la perdita della luce. Ma come hai sperimentato non c'è luce senza oscurità. 

Oppure agire d'orgoglio. Ma sei spezzato e ferito. E solo il tempo, forse. 

Di base certe ferite non guariscono senza integrazione. 

L'orgoglio, a mio parere, non è una buona guida. 
E neanche gli assoluti. 

Certo, darle dolore e distruzione, senza pietà e senza sconti è entrare in territori ignoti, di te principalmente. 
E lei potrebbe deluderti davvero. 

Ma per quei territori ci dovrai comunque entrare. 

La scelta è se farlo con lei, è guardarla lì in mezzo, se regge, oppure andarci da solo perché sai già che lei ti deluderà. 

L'importante è che alla guida non ci sia la paura.


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò solo una cosa. Non devo capire, non mi interessa. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti. Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più.
> E' difficile da spiegare....


La tua storia mi ricorda il mito di Pigmalione e Galatea. Tu consideri lei una tua creatura e non sopporti che a differenza del mito lei abbia preso oltre che "vita" autonoma anche strade diverse da quelle che insieme avete tracciato, è per questo che il pensiero del suo tradimento ti risulta tanto insopportabile.
Anche in lei c'è la presenza di questa convinzione, a parti inverse, ora che lei è "diventata" grande, autonoma, indipendente ti considera una sua pertinenza e non riesce ad accettare il fatto che quello che è successo ti discosti da lei e dalla strada che pensa sia già tracciata per voi. Muore di paura al pensiero.
Lei ad un certo punto della sua vita ha deviato dalla strada che vi eravate posti presumo per una sorta di ribellione che le ha permesso di trovare finalmente se stessa in una presa di coscienza drammatica e lacerante.
Tu semplicemente non accetti questo.
Lei adesso che è forte ed indipendente semplicemente ha capito cosa vali per lei ed è disposta persino a minacciarti pur di farti passare questo quadro.


----------



## random (9 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fino ad ora lei è stata la tua regina luminosa.
> Ora è la tua regina nera.



Bellissima immagine.


----------



## insane (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...


Finalmente lo stai capendo. Stai con lei e nel frattempo trova la tua individualita'. Meno NOI e piu' IO


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...



Scusa, ma non si puo' leggere la storia che forse troveresti una con un suo passato sentimentale,cosa normalissima, o la straniera 30enne, pensi di trovarla vergine?

Allora il problema non e' il tradimento di tua moglie, ma la tua mentalita' possessiva.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non si puo' leggere la storia che forse troveresti una con un suo passato sentimentale,cosa normalissima, o la straniera 30enne, pensi di trovarla vergine?
> 
> Allora il problema non e' il tradimento di tua moglie, ma la tua mentalita' possessiva.


Sono nella P.A. ? 
Mman’ a’ chi stamm’!!!!!!


----------



## random (10 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non si puo' leggere la storia che forse troveresti una con un suo passato sentimentale,cosa normalissima, o la straniera 30enne, pensi di trovarla vergine?
> 
> Allora il problema non e' il tradimento di tua moglie, ma la tua mentalita' possessiva.


Sicuramente un  ragionamento infelice. Ma in ogni caso non mi riconosco nella definizione possessivo.



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono nella P.A. ?
> Mman’ a’ chi stamm’!!!!!!



quattro infamoni, briganti, papponi, cornuti e lacchè [cit.], (e puttane).


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque il dubbio resta. Resisti per un po’ con tua moglie pianifica nel tempo, ricerca il vecchio e metti un investigatore per il presente. Se si è scopato mezzo ufficio si scopera’ l’altro mezzo e tu saprai se è troia doc. Se non è così medita se tenerti delle corna, ormai spuntate dal tempo, o pedalare per altri lidi.


Semplice,ragionevole e soprattutto legittimo.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque se si è scopata mezzo ufficio, oltre ad avere grandi opportunità economiche nella P.A (se non ricordo male è questo il settore d'impiego di tutti quanti voi) tali da pemettere di accedere a mutui da 2000 euro al mese, ci sono anche grandi opportunità sessuali.
> I vantaggi del pubblico...
> O no?


E manco ti possono licenziare... Dove lavoravo venne scoperta una tresca negli uffici; lei era una mira del titolare, lui uno importante per l'azienda, ancorché appena arrivato. Dopo quindici giorni si licenziò,lui..... evidentemente indotto a farlo; ma non era la P.A. ,dove,anche chi viene sorpreso a rubare non viene licenziato.....Altro che corna e storielle tra colleghi!


----------



## Dina74 (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò solo una cosa. Non devo capire, non mi interessa. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti. Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più.
> E' difficile da spiegare....


Sei molto confuso

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (10 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non si puo' leggere la storia che forse troveresti una con un suo passato sentimentale,cosa normalissima, o la straniera 30enne, pensi di trovarla vergine?
> 
> Allora il problema non e' il tradimento di tua moglie, ma la tua mentalita' possessiva.


Ho avuto la stessa tua impressione...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2018)

Io quando ho letto sta cosa che partono insieme perché vada come vada tu devi portare il concorso a casa perché se ti segano la famiglia perde soldi, mi chiedo come lui possa avere l'arroganza di sentirsi in diritto di lasciare una persona così. Per le sue insicurezze di maschio poi. Si è parlato spesso di immoralità del tradimento e di quanto il venir meno alla promessa di fedeltà sessuale sia travolgente da un punto di vista di etica e di morale. Vi chiedo scusa ma io trovo molto più morale, corretta e fedele al progetto lei di lui.
Poi che una così sia una persona abituata a gestire il controllo e il potere anche in maniera feroce per carità, Ma tra una che scassa il cazzo a casa è sul lavoro non ha combinato niente nella vita è una che scassa il cazzo a casa ed è diventata qualcuno, sicuramente la seconda da un senso ai coglioni frantumati. Oltretutto io queste dinamiche le conosco abbastanza bene. La famiglia è una, quella in cui hai investito 20 anni della tua vita, molto spesso i migliori. Invece di andartene a cuba, dove pure se ti fai una scopata con una che sicuramente viene a letto con te per soldi, resta a casa e fatti una storia con qualcuna che veramente metta in crisi l'ape regina, qualcuna del suo ambiente che non puzzi di compromesso al ribasso, vedresti Chiaramente come questo cambia i giochi. Non certo le tue lacrime.
Così sistemi le tue insicurezze e riguadagna quella quota di controllo di cui ti senti improvvisamente depauperato


----------



## kikko64 (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Adesso non so proprio cosa pensare. Posso dirti che nel corso della mia vita ho sempre pensato che se mi fosse capitata una cosa simile l'unica opzione era il divorzio. Senza eccezioni e senza possibilità di ripensamenti. Tuttavia se davvero come tutto lascerebbe supporre si trattasse di un unico caso con un'unica persona con un pentimento pressochè istantaneo, in condizioni obiettivamente molto delicate e considerando anche che sono passati molti anni tutto sommato felici _*qualche dubbio inizio ad averlo*_. Ed è inutile nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba: andare via non solo sarebbe uno stravolgimento, ma sicuramente anche una catastrofe. Alla fine con ogni probabilità troverei un'altra donna mia coetanea, che avrebbe vissuto sicuramente molto di più con storie su storie. Oppure mi troverei una giovane ragazza, diciamo di trent'anni, forse straniera, che come prima cosa vorrebbe un figlio e poi tra 15 anni, quando io arriverò oltre i 65 a lei sarà appena a 45 mi metterebbe delle corna mostruose...


Qualche dubbio ???  Solo *qualche* dubbio ???

Altra cosa ... se sei così convinto di saper prevedere il tuo futuro ... gioca al superenalotto ... hai sicuramente più probabilità di indovinarci ....


----------



## farmer (10 Febbraio 2018)

Random pensaci bene,non fare cose affrettate,anch'io vivo con un sospetto che 15 anni fa mia moglie mi abbia tradito con un membro della compagnia di cui si era invaghita,lei dice di no....naturalmente, ma ioi ero accorto di qualcosa. Il tempo è passato io non ho voluto sapere niente. Abbiano avuto 2 bellissimi figli e vissuto 15 anni insieme,con il tempo tutto passa e piano piano si dimentica. È giusto che tu li prenda del tempo,ma parlane con lei tieniti la famiglia che è la più bella cosa al mondo. .....Lo so è dura ma vedrai che non ti prnti


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualche dubbio ???  Solo *qualche* dubbio ???
> 
> Altra cosa ... se sei così convinto di saper prevedere il tuo futuro ... gioca al superenalotto ... hai sicuramente più probabilità di indovinarci ....


Per come ho capito il dubbio è riferito alle sue convinzioni di mollare ,che aveva e che,alla luce del fatto che ha vissuto anni felici "inconsapevoli", lo fanno ricredere su ciò che pensava avrebbe fatto in altri tempi,in simili circostanze; atteso che non abbia "dubbi" sul tradimento subito (almeno una volta). I "dubbi" di un protrarsi nel tempo della tresca col (coi) collega/chi, come suggerito da Blaise,potrebbe levarseli approfondendo.... Bisogna vedere se contano di più gli anni "sereni" oppure la curiosità.


----------



## francoff (10 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io quando ho letto sta cosa che partono insieme perché vada come vada tu devi portare il concorso a casa perché se ti segano la famiglia perde soldi, mi chiedo come lui possa avere l'arroganza di sentirsi in diritto di lasciare una persona così. Per le sue insicurezze di maschio poi. Si è parlato spesso di immoralità del tradimento e di quanto il venir meno alla promessa di fedeltà sessuale sia travolgente da un punto di vista di etica e di morale. Vi chiedo scusa ma io trovo molto più morale, corretta e fedele al progetto lei di lui.
> Poi che una così sia una persona abituata a gestire il controllo e il potere anche in maniera feroce per carità, Ma tra una che scassa il cazzo a casa è sul lavoro non ha combinato niente nella vita è una che scassa il cazzo a casa ed è diventata qualcuno, sicuramente la seconda da un senso ai coglioni frantumati. Oltretutto io queste dinamiche le conosco abbastanza bene. La famiglia è una, quella in cui hai investito 20 anni della tua vita, molto spesso i migliori. Invece di andartene a cuba, dove pure se ti fai una scopata con una che sicuramente viene a letto con te per soldi, resta a casa e fatti una storia con qualcuna che veramente metta in crisi l'ape regina, qualcuna del suo ambiente che non puzzi di compromesso al ribasso, vedresti Chiaramente come questo cambia i giochi. Non certo le tue lacrime.
> Così sistemi le tue insicurezze e riguadagna quella quota di controllo di cui ti senti improvvisamente depauperato


Tutto perfetto , quoto tutto.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random pensaci bene,non fare cose affrettate,anch'io vivo con un sospetto che 15 anni fa mia moglie mi abbia tradito con un membro della compagnia di cui si era invaghita,lei dice di no....naturalmente, ma ioi ero accorto di qualcosa. Il tempo è passato io non ho voluto sapere niente. Abbiano avuto 2 bellissimi figli e vissuto 15 anni insieme,con il tempo tutto passa e piano piano si dimentica. È giusto che tu li prenda del tempo,ma parlane con lei tieniti la famiglia che è la più bella cosa al mondo. .....Lo so è dura ma vedrai che non ti prnti


Mi sento di condividere,anche se un tempo ero di parere diverso. Se manca la chimica, l'attrazione, la complicità,allora è cosa meno gestibile. E l'orgoglio prende il sopravvento....


----------



## random (10 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io quando ho letto sta cosa che partono insieme perché vada come vada tu devi portare il concorso a casa perché se ti segano la famiglia perde soldi, mi chiedo come lui possa avere l'arroganza di sentirsi in diritto di lasciare una persona così. Per le sue insicurezze di maschio poi. Si è parlato spesso di immoralità del tradimento e di quanto il venir meno alla promessa di fedeltà sessuale sia travolgente da un punto di vista di etica e di morale. Vi chiedo scusa ma io trovo molto più morale, corretta e fedele al progetto lei di lui.
> Poi che una così sia una persona abituata a gestire il controllo e il potere anche in maniera feroce per carità, Ma tra una che scassa il cazzo a casa è sul lavoro non ha combinato niente nella vita è una che scassa il cazzo a casa ed è diventata qualcuno, sicuramente la seconda da un senso ai coglioni frantumati. Oltretutto io queste dinamiche le conosco abbastanza bene. La famiglia è una, quella in cui hai investito 20 anni della tua vita, molto spesso i migliori. Invece di andartene a cuba, dove pure se ti fai una scopata con una che sicuramente viene a letto con te per soldi, resta a casa e fatti una storia con qualcuna che veramente metta in crisi l'ape regina, qualcuna del suo ambiente che non puzzi di compromesso al ribasso, vedresti Chiaramente come questo cambia i giochi. Non certo le tue lacrime.
> Così sistemi le tue insicurezze e riguadagna quella quota di controllo di cui ti senti improvvisamente depauperato



In gran parte sarei d'accordo. Ma una che scassa il cazzo diventando qualcuno, ma contemporaneamente compie un atto che mi  toglie la felicità PER SEMPRE, perchè questa è la mia indole, (e c'è poco da mediare con se stessi...) non è peggio di una che scassa il cazzo, conclude poco, ma è madre dei tuoi figli. Per sempre.
Vivendo al quarto piano di un condominio della prima cintura periferica, con una Grande Punto parcheggiata in strada e 15 giorni in croce di vacanza in Tunisia, (che costa pochissimo, sicuramente meno dell'Italia). Ma donandoti la felicità?

Ma la vita, in fondo, non è una continua lotta per trovare e conservare la propria felicità?


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In gran parte sarei d'accordo. Ma una che scassa il cazzo diventando qualcuno, ma contemporaneamente compie un atto che mi  toglie la felicità PER SEMPRE, perchè questa è la mia indole, (e c'è poco da mediare con se stessi...) non è peggio di una che scassa il cazzo, conclude poco, ma è madre dei tuoi figli. Per sempre.
> Vivendo al quarto piano di un condominio della prima cintura periferica, con una Grande Punto parcheggiata in strada e 15 giorni in croce di vacanza in Tunisia, (che costa pochissimo, sicuramente meno dell'Italia). Ma donandoti la felicità?
> 
> Ma la vita, in fondo, non è una continua lotta per trovare e conservare la propria felicità?


Ma tu non hai la grande punto...e non hai scelto la casalinga o la donna delle pulizie a cinque euro l'ora.... che poi magari ti avrebbe cornificato ugualmente. Non sei sceso a compromessi prima  nel scegliere la vita  e la moglie che ti erano congeniali.....e non vorresti farlo manco ora.....Ma la seconda scelta dipende dalla prima : magari riusciresti a riprodurre il contesto con un'altra , se non riuscirai a stare bene da solo; ma se il freno non sono i figli ed i soldi, allora è una questione di palle!


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In gran parte sarei d'accordo. Ma una che scassa il cazzo diventando qualcuno, ma contemporaneamente compie un atto che mi  toglie la felicità PER SEMPRE, perchè questa è la mia indole, (e c'è poco da mediare con se stessi...) non è peggio di una che scassa il cazzo, conclude poco, ma è madre dei tuoi figli. Per sempre.
> Vivendo al quarto piano di un condominio della prima cintura periferica, con una Grande Punto parcheggiata in strada e 15 giorni in croce di vacanza in Tunisia, (che costa pochissimo, sicuramente meno dell'Italia). Ma donandoti la felicità?
> 
> Ma la vita, in fondo, non è una continua lotta per trovare e conservare la propria felicità?


Ma in tutto questo hai mai pensato che prima o poi i pargoli avranno un altro papi? E tu fuori a cercare la felicità.
Statt’ a casa sbattiti la moglie a sangue e fatti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2018)

*io a Roma ci sarei andato da solo....*

Concordo con chi dice che distruggere la famiglia per una debolezza di 10 anni fa non ha senso. Soprattutto se si ama ancora la propria compagna.
Sono anche convinto, dal racconto di Random, che sia stato un fatto isolato, che non c'è stata una seconda volta e tantomeno il "mezzo ufficio".  Penso che i 10 anni successivi valgano infinitamente di più di mezzora di sesso e debolezza. 

Tuttavia, visti i loro rapporti, senza scenate, abbandoni o investigatori privati, io a Roma ci sarei andato da solo. Per dimostrare a lei e provare a me stesso, che anche io sono in grado di decidere da solo il mio destino, come avvenuto per lei 10 anni prima.

Ma alla fine ognuno deve camminare nelle proprie scarpe....


----------



## Soloconilcuore (10 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Concordo con chi dice che distruggere la famiglia per una debolezza di 10 anni fa non ha senso. Soprattutto se si ama ancora la propria compagna.
> Sono anche convinto, dal racconto di Random, che sia stato un fatto isolato, che non c'è stata una seconda volta e tantomeno il "mezzo ufficio".  Penso che i 10 anni successivi valgano infinitamente di più di mezzora di sesso e debolezza.
> 
> Tuttavia, visti i loro rapporti, senza scenate, abbandoni o investigatori privati, io a Roma ci sarei andato da solo. Per dimostrare a lei e provare a me stesso, che anche io sono in grado di decidere da solo il mio destino, come avvenuto per lei 10 anni prima.
> ...


eccellente, quoto


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Bellissima immagine.


chissà se in questa immagine ti ricordi anche che una regina, senza uno sguardo che la riconosca come tale, si ritrova, un po' come quella delle fiabe, a chiedere "specchio, specchio delle mie brame, chi è la più bella del reame?"

(e guarda che la parola chiave in quella richiesta, non è nè bella nè reame, è brame).


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In gran parte sarei d'accordo. Ma una che scassa il cazzo diventando qualcuno, ma contemporaneamente compie un atto che mi  toglie la felicità PER SEMPRE, perchè questa è la mia indole, (e c'è poco da mediare con se stessi...) non è peggio di una che scassa il cazzo, conclude poco, ma è madre dei tuoi figli. Per sempre.
> Vivendo al quarto piano di un condominio della prima cintura periferica, con una Grande Punto parcheggiata in strada e 15 giorni in croce di vacanza in Tunisia, (che costa pochissimo, sicuramente meno dell'Italia). Ma donandoti la felicità?
> 
> Ma la vita, in fondo, non è una continua lotta per trovare e conservare la propria* felicità*?


nel concreto, felicità è...?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> nel concreto, felicità è...?


Miiiii, mi devo preoccupare ?


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiii, mi devo preoccupare ?


stavolta l'ho capita!!!


sintesi


----------



## farmer (10 Febbraio 2018)

Non farti tante seghe mentali, prendi tua moglie e chiedigli se ti ama veramente. ....e lei guardamdoti negli occhi deve risponderti con sincerità e da lì devi ripartire. Ci vorrà del tempo ma sono sicuro che se vi amate c'è la farete. E poi parlatene parlatene e parlatene come mai avete fatto. ......vedrai un giorno ci ringrazierai


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> stavolta l'ho capita!!!
> 
> 
> sintesi


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> nel concreto, felicità è...?


Mi accontento della serenità. La felicità è transitoria, intermittente e legata ad avvenimenti estemporanei anche se programmati e perseguiti,per definizione ; oppure per gli asceti o gli imbecilli.


----------



## random (10 Febbraio 2018)

In breve, (spero), perchè sto litigando. Aria di grandi manovre. Scendono le valigie dalla soffitta. I due valigioni. Domani pomeriggio dovremmo andare...
- A cosa ci servono questi due tir portatili?-domando.
- Ho preso 10 giorni, 2 settimane.
- Io ho preso 5 giorni.....Venerdì sera, al massimo sabato mattina è tutto finito. Lunedì prossimo torno al lavoro.
- Pensavo poi di andar via direttamente una decina di giorni. Da venerdì sera stesso se ci riusciamo fino alla domenica successiva.
- Ma siamo in treno. E poi perchè?
- Ci sono gli aerei. Abbiamo bisogno di ritrovarci, di restare insieme. Solo noi due. Un posto caldo, non tanto lontano.
- Caldo e vicino a metà febbraio? Forse ti sfugge che siamo nella metà sbagliata del mondo. Io non voglio venire in vacanza con te. Dobbiamo solo passare un esame. Un esame banale. Anzi, IO devo passare un esame banale. Banalissimo. Tu vieni per prepararmi le tisane per farmi dormire, ricordi? Dobbiamo festeggiare qualcosa? I dieci anni del corno? O forse delle corna....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In breve, (spero), perchè sto litigando. Aria di grandi manovre. Scendono le valigie dalla soffitta. I due valigioni. Domani pomeriggio dovremmo andare...
> - A cosa ci servono questi due tir portatili?-domando.
> - Ho preso 10 giorni, 2 settimane.
> - Io ho preso 5 giorni.....Venerdì sera, al massimo sabato mattina è tutto finito. Lunedì prossimo torno al lavoro.
> ...


E gli altri cinque giorni ,lei dove li passa?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E gli altri cinque giorni ,lei dove li passa?


Questa è cattiva


----------



## random (10 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E gli altri cinque giorni ,lei dove li passa?



Nella sua mente insieme a me da qualche parte. Prenotare on-line è un attimo quando non hai una meta precisa. Un posto lo trovi. Sharm, Canarie, Dubai....Nella realtà li passerà tutti e 15 a casa. O dove vuole lei, ma non con me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>



:danza:alco:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nella sua mente insieme a me da qualche parte. Prenotare on-line è un attimo quando non hai una meta precisa. Un posto lo trovi. Sharm, Canarie, Dubai....Nella realtà li passerà tutti e 15 a casa. O dove vuole lei, ma non con me.


Uaglio’ deciditi.


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mi accontento della serenità. La felicità è transitoria, intermittente e legata ad avvenimenti estemporanei anche se programmati e perseguiti,per definizione ; oppure per gli asceti o gli imbecilli.


eh, io chiedo...non mi sono praticamente mai posta la questione della felicità 

(e quando l'ho fatto...è stato catastrofico!!)


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh, io chiedo...non mi sono praticamente mai posta la questione della felicità
> 
> (e quando l'ho fatto...è stato catastrofico!!)


La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sicuramente appagante


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi


55 secondi son tanti


----------



## farmer (10 Febbraio 2018)

Tua moglie ha ragione dovete ritrovarvi. ...Non fare cazzate vai con lei, state insieme un po di giorni e li capirai se vale la pena continuare, non metti in gioco solo lei ma la famiglia. ...pensaci. Una domanda,ma tu la ami?  Perché non si è ben capito. Mettere in gioco tutto per una cazzata di dieci anni fa. Prova pensa chi lo scopre nel fatto in corso e magari dura da qualche mese. Se lei ti ama e te lo dice piano piano riprovarci. ......fatti una vacanza con lei non buttare tutto. ......Con il tempo te ne pentirai a morte


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 55 secondi son tanti


Hai ragione erano 5 è scappato un 6


----------



## tullio (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò solo una cosa. *Non devo capire, non mi interessa*. Davvero. Anche se potrà sembrarti uno stravolgimento delle normali (normali, se così si possono definire) reazioni che si hanno in questi casi, la decisione presa con la pancia sarebbe di rimanere e metterci  in qualche modo una pietra sopra, per tutte le ragioni elencate da molti. Invece, la decisione "ragionata", ponderata sarebbe quella di andare via. Perchè lei mi ha distrutto il cuore e potrebbe rifarlo, se non l'ha già rifatto a mia totale insaputa. Ed i figli non possono far parte di questo processo decisionale, purtroppo. Possono, ed infatti lo sono, essere fondamentali in una decisione presa con la pancia, con i sentimenti.* Io non le devo nulla, le avevo già dato tutto. Non ho più nulla da darle adesso*. Sono un guscio vuoto. In questo momento se la guardo vedo solo una bellissima donna che vorrei scoparmi. Ed è straniante pensare che lei ci starebbe pure, perchè è mia moglie ovviamente. Ed allora ricordo tutto e non la voglio più.
> E' difficile da spiegare....


Quel che capisco io è che una decisione la hai già presa. Ora, naturalmente, potrei sbagliarmi. Prendi quello che segue per un parere e non prendertela se troverai parole che non ti piacciono: ignorale semplicemtne.

Hai pèreso una decisione. Ed è una decisione di pancia. L'orgoglio ha deciso. Per questo non vuoi capire: hai timore di capire qualcosa che possa farti cambiare idea. E' il timore di perdere l'orgoglio e non il disinteresse. In realtà dietro tante scelte che hai operato c'è questo orgoglio cieco che ti guida, nonostante in molti casi hai accettato situazioni per certi versi non proprio da dignità intoccabile. D'altra parte hai voglia se la cosa ti interessa: ti interessa da matti, altrimenti non staresti qui a dibattere con sconosciuti. Ti interessa da morire, visto che dentro stai morendo. 
Stai prendendo una decisione che coinvolgerà tutta la tua vita e quella di altre persone. Non la prenderei sulla base di un sentimento di rabbia. Potresti essere il primo a pentirtene. Guarda che magari lascirvi può perfino essere la cosa giusta. Ma lo stai facendo per i motivi sbagliati. Orgoglio, rabbia, odio... tutti sentimenti che tra qualche mese non esisteranno più. 
Hai molto da dare a questa donna, alla famiglia. Hai molto da dare a te stesso. Ma devi far pace in te prima. Invece continui a litigare, parli di corna, tradimento, giorni da stare solo per punirla... La rimproveri, ti prendi il gusto di ferirla... troppo semplice. Assumi il ruolo di vittima, di giudice e carnefice. Mentre l'unico ruolo onesto è quello del marito che vuole capire se ci sia o meno lo spazio per ritrovarsi. L'uomo vero non è quello che non si fa tradire. E nemmeno quello che, scoperto il tradimento difende l'onore e il principio, cascasse il mondo. L'uomo vero è quello che resta sino a che è possibile restare. Quello che, se poi si rassegna alla fine, continua a preoccuparsi e ad amare, sia pure di un altro amore. 
La accusi ma non la lasci parlare. La rimproveri ma non vuoi sapere nulla. Così, non solo distruggi tutto, butti via una vita intera, ma tra qualche tempo passerai la notte a rigirarti nel letto ripensando alla fesseria che hai fatto. Quella che hai fatto tu e non quella che ha fatto lei. Soffrirai comunque vada. Ma se la lasci senza aver fatto tutto per salvare il salvabile, te lo rimprovererai fortemente. Così, non fosse che per il piacere di dormire, io un passo verso di lei lo farei. Poi magari vi lasciate. Ma almeno dormirai!


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi


A sprazzi....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Quel che capisco io è che una decisione la hai già presa. Ora, naturalmente, potrei sbagliarmi. Prendi quello che segue per un parere e non prendertela se troverai parole che non ti piacciono: ignorale semplicemtne.
> 
> Hai pèreso una decisione. Ed è una decisione di pancia. L'orgoglio ha deciso. Per questo non vuoi capire: hai timore di capire qualcosa che possa farti cambiare idea. E' il timore di perdere l'orgoglio e non il disinteresse. In realtà dietro tante scelte che hai operato c'è questo orgoglio cieco che ti guida, nonostante in molti casi hai accettato situazioni per certi versi non proprio da dignità intoccabile. D'altra parte hai voglia se la cosa ti interessa: ti interessa da matti, altrimenti non staresti qui a dibattere con sconosciuti. Ti interessa da morire, visto che dentro stai morendo.
> Stai prendendo una decisione che coinvolgerà tutta la tua vita e quella di altre persone. Non la prenderei sulla base di un sentimento di rabbia. Potresti essere il primo a pentirtene. Guarda che magari lascirvi può perfino essere la cosa giusta. Ma lo stai facendo per i motivi sbagliati. Orgoglio, rabbia, odio... tutti sentimenti che tra qualche mese non esisteranno più.
> ...


Grande Tullio!
L'orgoglio fa più danni del petrolio....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nella sua mente insieme a me da qualche parte. Prenotare on-line è un attimo quando non hai una meta precisa. Un posto lo trovi. Sharm, Canarie, Dubai....Nella realtà li passerà tutti e 15 a casa. O dove vuole lei, ma non con me.


Eddai....provaci almeno ,no?
Non ti attizza più? L'odore suo ti ripugna?


----------



## random (10 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Eddai....provaci almeno ,no?
> Non ti attizza più? L'odore suo ti ripugna?



mi attizza invece. E molto. Per questo è meglio tenerla a distanza. Sopratutto in questi giorni che sta tenendo a bada il suo caratterino per mostrarmi il lato migliore di se, al netto delle terribili sfuriate, ovviamente. Per ricordarmi la ragione per cui, tanto tempo fa,  persi perdutamente la testa per una "ragazzina". Già così non ci capisco niente. Cambio idea ogni 10 minuti. Se poi ce ne andassimo per davvero una settimana in vacanza, solo io lei, praticamente tornerei completamente incapace di intendere e di volere...


----------



## Farabrutto (10 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> mi attizza invece. E molto. Per questo è meglio tenerla a distanza. Sopratutto in questi giorni che sta tenendo a bada il suo caratterino per mostrarmi il lato migliore di se, al netto delle terribili sfuriate, ovviamente. Per ricordarmi la ragione per cui, tanto tempo fa,  persi perdutamente la testa per una "ragazzina". Già così non ci capisco niente. Cambio idea ogni 10 minuti. Se poi ce ne andassimo per davvero una settimana in vacanza, solo io lei, praticamente tornerei completamente incapace di intendere e di volere...


E allora? Scusami non ho scritto praticamente nulla fino adesso ma ho letto tutto. Ha commesso un errore. 10 anni fa. Sta cercando di rimediare. Prova solo un secondo a metterti nei suoi panni. Non può cancellare il passato. Ma quello che conta... È il presente, ed il futuro. Ti piace ancora? Bene. E che fai te ne vai e... E poi ti mangerai le mani... Perché non starà sola in eterno. 10 anni fa... Rompendo quella relazione... Ha scelto te. Non ne sapevi niente... Certo non è piacevole. Ma datevi una possibilità.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> chissà se in questa immagine ti ricordi anche che una regina, senza uno sguardo che la riconosca come tale, si ritrova, un po' come quella delle fiabe, a chiedere "specchio, specchio delle mie brame, chi è la più bella del reame?"
> 
> (e guarda che la parola chiave in quella richiesta, non è nè bella nè reame, è brame).


Spiegare cosa intendi pliz.


----------



## Outdider (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma in tutto questo hai mai pensato che prima o poi i pargoli avranno un altro papi? E tu fuori a cercare la felicità.
> Statt’ a casa sbattiti la moglie a sangue e fatti i cazzi tuoi.


Comunquemente cazzu cazzu.....


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Spiegare cosa intendi pliz.


Se ti guardi nello specchio, cosa vedi? 

Di solito si risponde "me". 

Io penso che una risposta più precisa sia "vedo l'immagine riflessa della mia immagine". 

Ma non è tutto. C'è anche tutto il resto. L'ambiente circostante per esempio. 
Ad una visione più superficiale. 
Ma poi penso sia interessante chiedersi da cosa sia composta l'immagine che si riflette nello specchio. 
Sorvolo sulle questioni della percezione delle immagini. 

La regina vedeva riflesse le sue brame. 
Che non erano esattamente la bellezza. Anche se quella era la domanda. 

Le sue brame riguardavano il suo essere unica. LA PIU' (dopo la più si può mettere quel che si vuole, non cambia di molto). 

E le brame riguardano il rapporto che si ha con la propria immagine e sui diversi modi in cui viene riflessa. 

Siamo tutti specchi di altri. Abbiamo la brutta abitudine di vedere nello specchio nessun altro se non noi stessi, ma nell'immagine riflessa nello specchio c'è anche, fra tutto il resto, lo sguardo, e quindi le immagini e quindi le brame, di chi riflette in quel momento. In modo circolare e reciproco. 

In questo senso a mio parere le brame sono la parola chiave. 

Quando in una coppia, gli specchi non riflettono più le stesse brame, di solito il lieto fine compete solo alla disney 

D'altro canto, una regina che nessuno riconosce tale, è una regina? 
E una regina che non sa essere grata del riconoscimento, attraverso la cura del riconoscente e del riconoscimento stesso, e quindi anche di se stessa (che è poi trovare l'equilibrio dinamico fra la fedeltà a se stessa e l'accettazione dello sguardo dell'altro su di sè) è una regina degna di essere tale? 

La regina della fiaba, quando lo specchio le risponde "non sei tu", impazzisce di rabbia e non trova altra via che mandare a dare la morte. 

Non so se così è un po' più chiaro. 

In tutto quello che leggo in questo 3d, mi sembra manchi la reciprocità. O che sia fatta passare sotto silenzio. Poi magari mancano pezzi. 

Come se lui e lei fossero specchi uno dell'altro, ma senza una chiara percezione del fatto che ciò che si vede nello specchio è solo una immagine dell'immagine riflessa. Con le brame al governo, fra l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi





Fiammetta ha detto:


> 55 secondi son tanti





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai ragione erano 5 è scappato un 6


io ero nell'onda della felicità...dove tutto è possibile 

concretoni!!! :carneval:


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ti guardi nello specchio, cosa vedi?   Di solito si risponde "me".   Io penso che una risposta più precisa sia "vedo l'immagine riflessa della mia immagine".   Ma non è tutto. C'è anche tutto il resto. L'ambiente circostante per esempio.  Ad una visione più superficiale.  Ma poi penso sia interessante chiedersi da cosa sia composta l'immagine che si riflette nello specchio.  Sorvolo sulle questioni della percezione delle immagini.   La regina vedeva riflesse le sue brame.  Che non erano esattamente la bellezza. Anche se quella era la domanda.   Le sue brame riguardavano il suo essere unica. LA PIU' (dopo la più si può mettere quel che si vuole, non cambia di molto).   E le brame riguardano il rapporto che si ha con la propria immagine e sui diversi modi in cui viene riflessa.   Siamo tutti specchi di altri. Abbiamo la brutta abitudine di vedere nello specchio nessun altro se non noi stessi, ma nell'immagine riflessa nello specchio c'è anche, fra tutto il resto, lo sguardo, e quindi le immagini e quindi le brame, di chi riflette in quel momento. In modo circolare e reciproco.   In questo senso a mio parere le brame sono la parola chiave.   Quando in una coppia, gli specchi non riflettono più le stesse brame, di solito il lieto fine compete solo alla disney   D'altro canto, una regina che nessuno riconosce tale, è una regina?  E una regina che non sa essere grata del riconoscimento, attraverso la cura del riconoscente e del riconoscimento stesso, e quindi anche di se stessa (che è poi trovare l'equilibrio dinamico fra la fedeltà a se stessa e l'accettazione dello sguardo dell'altro su di sè) è una regina degna di essere tale?   La regina della fiaba, quando lo specchio le risponde "non sei tu", impazzisce di rabbia e non trova altra via che mandare a dare la morte.   Non so se così è un po' più chiaro.   In tutto quello che leggo in questo 3d, mi sembra manchi la reciprocità. O che sia fatta passare sotto silenzio. Poi magari mancano pezzi.   Come se lui e lei fossero specchi uno dell'altro, ma senza una chiara percezione del fatto che ciò che si vede nello specchio è solo una immagine dell'immagine riflessa. Con le brame al governo, fra l'altro.


  Uh. yes, molto vero e calzante, io vedo anche paure, la paura tremenda di lei di non trovarsi più davanti quello stesso specchio rassicurante che si trova davanti da quando era ragazzina, ed è per questo che mi fanno un po specie le affermazioni "sarai presto sostituito", lei è ricercatissima etc.  Lui è stato storicamente lo specchio delle sue brame, a cambiare specchio può darsi che lei non si riconosca più.  E comunque a costo di dire una cosa fuori luogo riflettendo sul fatto del tradimento in se, mi chiedevo se ad un certo punto non sia stato una tappa di un processo di  autoidentificazione, come un passaggio adolescenziale ad una specie di età adulta da parte di lei che ad un certo punto "prova" a fare a meno di quella tana rassicurante, di quello specchio che entrambi erano l'uno per l'altra. Un passaggio distruttivo, certo, da un lato ma funzionale ad una specie di liberazione, di maturazione. Non credo che lei "dopo" fosse più quella di prima.     Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi....


----------



## Dina74 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La felicità è 55 secondi di spruzzi[emoji23]


Ahahagahah

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In gran parte sarei d'accordo. Ma una che scassa il cazzo diventando qualcuno, ma contemporaneamente compie un atto che mi  toglie la felicità PER SEMPRE, perchè questa è la mia indole, (e c'è poco da mediare con se stessi...) non è peggio di una che scassa il cazzo, conclude poco, ma è madre dei tuoi figli. Per sempre.
> Vivendo al quarto piano di un condominio della prima cintura periferica, con una Grande Punto parcheggiata in strada e 15 giorni in croce di vacanza in Tunisia, (che costa pochissimo, sicuramente meno dell'Italia). Ma donandoti la felicità?
> 
> Ma la vita, in fondo, non è una continua lotta per trovare e conservare la propria felicità?





stany ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai la grande punto...e non hai scelto la casalinga o la donna delle pulizie a cinque euro l'ora.... che poi magari ti avrebbe cornificato ugualmente. Non sei sceso a compromessi prima  nel scegliere la vita  e la moglie che ti erano congeniali.....e non vorresti farlo manco ora.....Ma la seconda scelta dipende dalla prima : magari riusciresti a riprodurre il contesto con un'altra , se non riuscirai a stare bene da solo; ma se il freno non sono i figli ed i soldi, allora è una questione di palle!


Quello che vi sfugge, evidentemente perché queste dinamiche vi sono estranee, sta nel fatto che lei non si è fatta da sola. Si sono costruiti entrambi una vita, figli compresi, spalla spalla facendo una marea di sacrifici. Per inciso più lei che lui. Il problema non sta nei soldi. Almeno per lui. non sta nemmeno dei figli, secondo me. Sta proprio nel fatto che nessuno dei due può esimersi di provare gratitudine nei confronti dell'altra persona perché si sta dove sta È merito di quello che hanno costruito insieme. Vi dico pure, per come conosco queste dinamiche, che secondo me lui se non avesse avuto lei a farle da pungolo e farlo studiare starebbe a fare l'impiegatuccio alla posta.
Il grande vantaggio stare con una con cui sei cresciuta insieme sta esattamente nel fatto che capisce tutta una serie di tue debolezze che fuori casa non ti perdonerebbe mai nessuno. I soldi non c'entrano proprio un bel niente c'entra il percorso fatto insieme.


----------



## stany (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che vi sfugge, evidentemente perché queste dinamiche vi sono estranee, sta nel fatto che lei non si è fatta da sola. Si sono costruiti entrambi una vita, figli compresi, spalla spalla facendo una marea di sacrifici. Per inciso più lei che lui. Il problema non sta nei soldi. Almeno per lui. non sta nemmeno dei figli, secondo me. Sta proprio nel fatto che nessuno dei due può esimersi di provare gratitudine nei confronti dell'altra persona perché si sta dove sta È merito di quello che hanno costruito insieme. Vi dico pure, per come conosco queste dinamiche, che secondo me lui se non avesse avuto lei a farle da pungolo e farlo studiare starebbe a fare l'impiegatuccio alla posta.
> Il grande vantaggio stare con una con cui sei cresciuta insieme sta esattamente nel fatto che capisce tutta una serie di tue debolezze che fuori casa non ti perdonerebbe mai nessuno. I soldi non c'entrano proprio un bel niente c'entra il percorso fatto insieme.


A Random , mi sa, che gli convenga abbozzare!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> A Random , mi sa, che gli convenga abbozzare!


 se abbozza in maniera passiva diventa solo un altro vomitamerda casalingo. Deve capire che c'è un ottimo motivo per abbozzare che non sono i soldi. Se non lo capisce la vedo brutta


----------



## stany (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se abbozza in maniera passiva diventa solo un altro vomitamerda casalingo. Deve capire che c'è un ottimo motivo per abbozzare che non sono i soldi. Se non lo capisce la vedo brutta


Tanto più che la desidera ancora, ma l'orgoglio....


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che vi sfugge, evidentemente perché queste dinamiche vi sono estranee, sta nel fatto che lei non si è fatta da sola. Si sono costruiti entrambi una vita, figli compresi, spalla spalla facendo una marea di sacrifici. Per inciso più lei che lui. Il problema non sta nei soldi. Almeno per lui. non sta nemmeno dei figli, secondo me. Sta proprio nel fatto che nessuno dei due può esimersi di provare gratitudine nei confronti dell'altra persona perché si sta dove sta È merito di quello che hanno costruito insieme. Vi dico pure, per come conosco queste dinamiche, che secondo me lui se non avesse avuto lei a farle da pungolo e farlo studiare starebbe a fare l'impiegatuccio alla posta.
> Il grande vantaggio stare con una con cui sei cresciuta insieme sta esattamente nel fatto che capisce tutta una serie di tue debolezze che fuori casa non ti perdonerebbe mai nessuno. I soldi non c'entrano proprio un bel niente c'entra il percorso fatto insieme.


Quoto.


----------



## arula (12 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


Scusa capisco che vuoi sapere mi è successo e non mi avrebbero fermato neanche cancelli buttafuori o muri impraticabili....
ma necessito di dirti quello che è stato detto a me da un'amica:

bene ora cerchi conferme, ma se trovi le prove che fai?
sei pronto a saperne di più?
nel tuo caso specifico: dato che è una storia finita e molto lontana di un tempo dove eravate diversi sei così sicuro di voler scavare?

a volte riemergono scheletri dagli armadi in modi anche assurdi, ma sono scheletri... non è meglio seppellirli?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sheldon siamo in un forum, non puoi leggere solo quello che fa comodo a te o che piace. Qui ci si scambia opinioni e pareri anche e sopratutto alle proprie idee e a quello che si è vissuto. Hai sentito o letto di qualcuno che gode della sua disavventura? Dai dato degli immaturi a persone che non conosci e basandosi su quanto hai letto qui. Magari sono maturi solo le persone dove condividi le stesse idee? O in questo caso hai dimostrato tu di essere immatura/o non accettando i pareri degli altri?


Non è questione di pareri, ma di proporre a tutti un’unica soluzione.
Per carità, io sono impulsiva e abbastanza intollerante per la mancanza di lealtà, ma non per tutti chiudere è la soluzione migliore.
Soprattutto tu sei dentro all’assioma: chi tradisce una volta tradisce sempre, è innaffidabile e se donna è troia.
Magari non è proprio sempre vero e magari un tradito ugualmente richiede rispetto per la persona che ama o ha amato, anche se ha tradito.


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di pareri, ma di proporre a tutti un’unica soluzione.
> Per carità, io sono impulsiva e abbastanza intollerante per la mancanza di lealtà, ma non per tutti chiudere è la soluzione migliore.
> Soprattutto tu sei dentro all’assioma: chi tradisce una volta tradisce sempre, è innaffidabile e se donna è troia.
> Magari non è proprio sempre vero e magari un tradito ugualmente richiede rispetto per la persona che ama o ha amato, anche se ha tradito.


È una bella risposta. Quoto quasitutto, tranne il fatto dell'affidabilità...chi tradisce e non parlo solo in amore, ma anche in amicizia È sicuramente inaffidabile 99,99%...per me naturalmente.


----------



## random (16 Febbraio 2018)

Sono tornato. E' andata bene, quindi almeno questa cosa per adesso è archiviata. Ora dovrò aspettare che venga bandito il concorso interno e poi finalmente se tutto andrà per il verso che spero, otterrò la promozione. Incrociando le dita.
Sono andato da solo e per dormire ho utilizzato un banale sonnifero che mi ha prescritto il medico curante. La domenica sera ho provato ad addormentarmi da solo, con scarsi risultati. Quindi dal lunedì notte mi sono aiutato. Sono molto soddisfatto di avercela fatta ed ancora di più di avercela fatta da solo. Al ritorno, i bambini mi hanno accolto come un eroe (....per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard ), mentre mia moglie è stata glaciale. Mi ha chiesto quali sono adesso le mie intenzioni. Le ho risposto che per un paio di giorni vorrei pensare ad altro perchè sono molto confuso. In realtà ho quasi maturato la mia decisione. Andrò a stare da mia madre. Devo solo organizzarmi. Da questo punto di vista questi giorni passati da solo sono stati salutari. Il dolore acuto che mi impediva quasi di pensarci sta passando, almeno così mi sembra, ma sta lasciando il posto ad un sentimento di grande rancore. Ho paura a dirlo, ma mi sembra odio. Odio per quello che mi ha fatto e per come ha rovinato una cosa bellissima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono tornato. E' andata bene, quindi almeno questa cosa per adesso è archiviata. Ora dovrò aspettare che venga bandito il concorso interno e poi finalmente se tutto andrà per il verso che spero, otterrò la promozione. Incrociando le dita.
> Sono andato da solo e per dormire ho utilizzato un banale sonnifero che mi ha prescritto il medico curante. La domenica sera ho provato ad addormentarmi da solo, con scarsi risultati. Quindi dal lunedì notte mi sono aiutato. Sono molto soddisfatto di avercela fatta ed ancora di più di avercela fatta da solo. Al ritorno, i bambini mi hanno accolto come un eroe (....per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard ), mentre mia moglie è stata glaciale. Mi ha chiesto quali sono adesso le mie intenzioni. Le ho risposto che per un paio di giorni vorrei pensare ad altro perchè sono molto confuso. In realtà ho quasi maturato la mia decisione. Andrò a stare da mia madre. Devo solo organizzarmi. Da questo punto di vista questi giorni passati da solo sono stati salutari. Il dolore acuto che mi impediva quasi di pensarci sta passando, almeno così mi sembra, ma sta lasciando il posto ad un sentimento di grande rancore. Ho paura a dirlo, ma mi sembra odio. Odio per quello che mi ha fatto e per come ha rovinato una cosa bellissima.


 sei uno sciocco.


----------



## ologramma (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei uno sciocco.


perchè? io lo reputo coerente  e pensare che io sto dall'altra parte 
Chi lo ha fatto a calcolato i rischi quindi ne subisce le conseguenze , che poi la cosa possa rientrare  perchè ci sono due figli piccoli  ce lo auguriamo


----------



## Soloconilcuore (16 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè? io lo reputo coerente  e pensare che io sto dall'altra parte
> Chi lo ha fatto a calcolato i rischi quindi ne subisce le conseguenze , che poi la cosa possa rientrare  perchè ci sono due figli piccoli  ce lo auguriamo


quoto


----------



## Outdider (16 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono tornato. E' andata bene, quindi almeno questa cosa per adesso è archiviata. Ora dovrò aspettare che venga bandito il concorso interno e poi finalmente se tutto andrà per il verso che spero, otterrò la promozione. Incrociando le dita.
> Sono andato da solo e per dormire ho utilizzato un banale sonnifero che mi ha prescritto il medico curante. La domenica sera ho provato ad addormentarmi da solo, con scarsi risultati. Quindi dal lunedì notte mi sono aiutato. Sono molto soddisfatto di avercela fatta ed ancora di più di avercela fatta da solo. Al ritorno, i bambini mi hanno accolto come un eroe (....per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard ), mentre mia moglie è stata glaciale. Mi ha chiesto quali sono adesso le mie intenzioni. Le ho risposto che per un paio di giorni vorrei pensare ad altro perchè sono molto confuso. In realtà ho quasi maturato la mia decisione. Andrò a stare da mia madre. Devo solo organizzarmi. Da questo punto di vista questi giorni passati da solo sono stati salutari. Il dolore acuto che mi impediva quasi di pensarci sta passando, almeno così mi sembra, ma sta lasciando il posto ad un sentimento di grande rancore. Ho paura a dirlo, ma mi sembra odio. Odio per quello che mi ha fatto e per come ha rovinato una cosa bellissima.


Complimenti per il risultato.
Pensa bene, ma molto bene a quello che stai per fare.
Può essere rabbia invece di odio?


----------



## farmer (16 Febbraio 2018)

Non prendere decisioni affrettate,prenditi il tuoi tempi ma lascia aperto uno spiraglio,pensa ai tuoi figlise te ne vai ogni sera quando andrai a letto solo penserai che sarà un altro papi che gli rimbocchera' le coperte,io non lo sopporterei. Per cosa poi. ...per un fatto accaduto 10 anni fa, ma in questi 10 anni è stata una moglie e una madre perfetta,a questo pensa. Un mio amico separatocon unadalin figlia,   la moglie si è risposata poi al matrimonio della figlia c'era il nuovo compagno ad accompagnarla all altare. ....sopporteresti tutto questo? ...non essere sciocco


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè? io lo reputo coerente  e pensare che io sto dall'altra parte
> Chi lo ha fatto a calcolato i rischi quindi ne subisce le conseguenze , che poi la cosa possa rientrare  perchè ci sono due figli piccoli  ce lo auguriamo


successo 10 anni fa. Intanto sono nati dei bambini e fino a quando la simpatica collega , intenzionalmente ha lanciato la bomba per rovinare la vita a la sua ex amica.
Che lui debba cambiare atteggiamento con la moglie, non ci piove. 
Ma andarsene, tra qualche anno sarà pentito.


----------



## Outdider (16 Febbraio 2018)

Poi... perchè mai dovresti andare via tu?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] in quel periodo in cui eravate lontani tu sei sempre stato fedele?


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_random_ in quel periodo in cui eravate lontani tu sei sempre stato fedele?


C'era una ragazza all'Università, Silvia,  con cui studiavo e scopavo. Non stavamo insieme e fui sempre molto onesto con lei. Ma era del posto ed era bello poter mangiare a studiare in una casa "vera", quindi fu per me una storia comoda. Non è una cosa di cui vado fiero...ripeto di essere sempre stato onesto con lei, ma è facile essere onesti quando hai a che fare con una persona che sta persa per te e fa comunque tutto quello che le chiedi. 

L'estate iniziai a provarci con mia moglie e fu subito ovvio che lei ci stava. Tuttavia, quando alla fine  di agosto dovetti tornare all'università per qualche giorno eravamo ancora formalmente single, anche se di fatto stavamo continuamente appiccicati. Io decisi di dire tutto a Silvia. Lei un po si aspettava che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto. Ma volle ugualmente provare a trattenermi: andammo a letto e poi si dichiarò, chiedendomi di stare insieme "per davvero". Ma io le dissi che mi stavo innamorando di un'altra ed anche a costo di passare in bianco alcuni anni di attesa, ormai avevo deciso. Al ritorno da questo breve viaggio, io e mia moglie ci mettemmo insieme.

Non credo che possa essere considerato un tradimento, ma questa storia comunque andava raccontata per completare, nei limiti del possibile, il quadro della situazione.


----------



## void (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono tornato. E' andata bene, quindi almeno questa cosa per adesso è archiviata. Ora dovrò aspettare che venga bandito il concorso interno e poi finalmente se tutto andrà per il verso che spero, otterrò la promozione. Incrociando le dita.
> Sono andato da solo e per dormire ho utilizzato un banale sonnifero che mi ha prescritto il medico curante. La domenica sera ho provato ad addormentarmi da solo, con scarsi risultati. Quindi dal lunedì notte mi sono aiutato. Sono molto soddisfatto di avercela fatta ed ancora di più di avercela fatta da solo. Al ritorno, i bambini mi hanno accolto come un eroe (....per tutto il resto c'è Mastercard ), mentre mia moglie è stata glaciale. Mi ha chiesto quali sono adesso le mie intenzioni. Le ho risposto che per un paio di giorni vorrei pensare ad altro perchè sono molto confuso. In realtà ho quasi maturato la mia decisione. Andrò a stare da mia madre. Devo solo organizzarmi. Da questo punto di vista questi giorni passati da solo sono stati salutari. Il dolore acuto che mi impediva quasi di pensarci sta passando, almeno così mi sembra, ma sta lasciando il posto ad un sentimento di grande rancore. Ho paura a dirlo, ma mi sembra odio. Odio per quello che mi ha fatto e per come ha rovinato una cosa bellissima.


Hai fatto bene ad andare da solo. Per te e lei, per il vostro rapporto.

Hai dimostrato che nessuno è creatura di nessuno. Ma questo deve essere un punto di partenza non di arrivo.

Non ha rovinato un cosa bellissima, ha fatto un errore e la cosa bellissima è venuta dopo. Avete costruito una vita insieme ed ora avete l'opportunità di rielaborare il vostro rapporto su nuove basi.

Buttare via tutto, per così poco, perché credimi di veramente poco si tratta, è stupido.

Random, si può sbagliare nella vita, non è giusto giudicare ed impiccare una persona per un solo singolo sbaglio di 10 anni fa. Devi valutare tutto quello che è venuto dopo, che vi siete dati a vicenda. 
Devi capire cosa vi state dando ora, se lei ti ama se tu la ami. Una scopata di 10 anni fa (di cui lei forse si è pentita 10 minuti dopo), fatta in un momento di disagio, che lei peraltro ti aveva evidenziato, vale tutto il resto?

Non scappare, confrontati, dille fino in fondo quello che provi. 

 Il vostro rapporto è strano, da quello che scrivi sembra più una simbiosi mutualistica che un matrimonio, ma tu ora hai la grande opportunità di cambiarlo in meglio. Di basarlo su quello che siete e che sentite e non su quello che avete ottenuto nella vita

Non la sprecare.

However, up to you


----------



## Farabrutto (17 Febbraio 2018)

Fai bene a prendere un periodo di riflessione. Ti auguro però che ti serva a mettere a fuoco... Distruggere tutto per questo mi sembra eccessivo, soprattutto perché a pagarne le conseguenze più pesanti saranno i vostri figli. Non dico che vada perdonata con leggerezza. Dico solo di lasciarvi una possibilità di riprovare.


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> successo 10 anni fa. Intanto sono nati dei bambini e fino a quando la simpatica collega , intenzionalmente ha lanciato la bomba per rovinare la vita a la sua ex amica.
> Che lui debba cambiare atteggiamento con la moglie, non ci piove.
> Ma andarsene, tra qualche anno sarà pentito.


ci sono persone che neanche dopo tantissimi anni perdonano il tradimento, non vorrei sbagliare ricordate quel signore anziano che scopri il tradimento dopo tantissimi anni e anche se aveva quasi un piede nella fossa si lascio con la moglie  dopo la scoperta i figli volevano che non si lasciassero come stiamo consigliando  in tanti  ma lui irremovibile non voleva sentire ragioni.
Non so come sia andata a finire ora lo cerco trovato:up:
https://www.fanpage.it/scopre-il-tr...ardo-uomo-di-99-anni-lascia-la-moglie-96enne/


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ci sono persone che neanche dopo tantissimi anni perdonano il tradimento, non vorrei sbagliare ricordate quel signore anziano che scopri il tradimento dopo tantissimi anni e anche se aveva quasi un piede nella fossa si lascio con la moglie  dopo la scoperta i figli volevano che non si lasciassero come stiamo consigliando  in tanti  ma lui irremovibile non voleva sentire ragioni.
> Non so come sia andata a finire ora lo cerco trovato:up:
> https://www.fanpage.it/scopre-il-tr...ardo-uomo-di-99-anni-lascia-la-moglie-96enne/


 stupido uomo, non si sta insieme ad una persona per intresse, per ben 60 anni. Ha sbagliato la moglie, ma ha scelto la persona più importante con cui stare per sempre


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stupido uomo, non si sta insieme ad una persona per intresse, per ben 60 anni. Ha sbagliato la moglie, ma ha scelto la persona più importante con cui stare per sempre


se leggi lui non sapeva l'ha scoperto  dopo tantissimo tempo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> C'era una ragazza all'Università, Silvia,  con cui studiavo e scopavo. Non stavamo insieme e fui sempre molto onesto con lei. Ma era del posto ed era bello poter mangiare a studiare in una casa "vera", quindi fu per me una storia comoda. Non è una cosa di cui vado fiero...ripeto di essere sempre stato onesto con lei, ma è facile essere onesti quando hai a che fare con una persona che sta persa per te e fa comunque tutto quello che le chiedi.
> 
> L'estate iniziai a provarci con mia moglie e fu subito ovvio che lei ci stava. Tuttavia, quando alla fine  di agosto dovetti tornare all'università per qualche giorno eravamo ancora formalmente single, anche se di fatto stavamo continuamente appiccicati. Io decisi di dire tutto a Silvia. Lei un po si aspettava che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto. Ma volle ugualmente provare a trattenermi: andammo a letto e poi si dichiarò, chiedendomi di stare insieme "per davvero". Ma io le dissi che mi stavo innamorando di un'altra ed anche a costo di passare in bianco alcuni anni di attesa, ormai avevo deciso. Al ritorno da questo breve viaggio, io e mia moglie ci mettemmo insieme.
> 
> Non credo che possa essere considerato un tradimento, ma questa storia comunque andava raccontata per completare, nei limiti del possibile, il quadro della situazione.


Io invece avrei scommesso che tu avessi avuto altre esperienze nel periodo di lontananza.

Questo racconto però mi sembra rivelatore di un tuo modo di vedere il sesso e le relazioni in modo un po’ rigido.

Stai prendendo una decisione grave sulla base di qualcosa che moltissimi avrebbero superato con una litigata.
Rifletti sul perché stai reagendo in questo modo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene ad andare da solo. Per te e lei, per il vostro rapporto.
> 
> Hai dimostrato che nessuno è creatura di nessuno. Ma questo deve essere un punto di partenza non di arrivo.
> 
> ...





Jaalbak ha detto:


> Fai bene a prendere un periodo di riflessione. Ti auguro però che ti serva a mettere a fuoco... Distruggere tutto per questo mi sembra eccessivo, soprattutto perché a pagarne le conseguenze più pesanti saranno i vostri figli. Non dico che vada perdonata con leggerezza. Dico solo di lasciarvi una possibilità di riprovare.


 [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] come vedi a molti sembra eccessiva la tua reazione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ci sono persone che neanche dopo tantissimi anni perdonano il tradimento, non vorrei sbagliare ricordate quel signore anziano che scopri il tradimento dopo tantissimi anni e anche se aveva quasi un piede nella fossa si lascio con la moglie  dopo la scoperta i figli volevano che non si lasciassero come stiamo consigliando  in tanti  ma lui irremovibile non voleva sentire ragioni.
> Non so come sia andata a finire ora lo cerco trovato:up:
> https://www.fanpage.it/scopre-il-tr...ardo-uomo-di-99-anni-lascia-la-moglie-96enne/


96...magari non ci stava con la testa.

Comunque un caso di cronaca non ci dice nulla di come siano stati i rapporti tra i coniugi nel loro lungo matrimonio e cosa ci fosse scritto nella lettera.
Inoltre il fatto che fosse stata conservata dà già un valore superiore alla relazione.


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece avrei scommesso che tu avessi avuto altre esperienze nel periodo di lontananza.
> 
> Questo racconto però mi sembra rivelatore di un tuo modo di vedere il sesso e le relazioni in modo un po’ rigido.


Nooo...sono talmente imbranato che avrei combinato un macello.
Non credo di essere poi così rigido. In moltissimi casi il tradimento,anche se trattasi di un caso unico ed isolato, non viene perdonato e porta alla separazione. Il fatto che sia avvenuto tantissimi anni fa non cambia le cose. Anche il castello più bello crolla se è costruito sul terreno cedevole. Sulla menzogna. Il lungo silenzio lo ritengo un'aggravante.


----------



## The guardian (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nooo...sono talmente imbranato che avrei combinato un macello.
> Non credo di essere poi così rigido. In moltissimi casi il tradimento,anche se trattasi di un caso unico ed isolato, non viene perdonato e porta alla separazione. Il fatto che sia avvenuto tantissimi anni fa non cambia le cose. Anche il castello più bello crolla se è costruito sul terreno cedevole. Sulla menzogna. Il lungo silenzio lo ritengo un'aggravante.


 secondo me tu non credi a tua moglie, non credi che abbia fatto una sola scopata, non credi che in questi anni non abbia avuto altri amanti


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> secondo me tu non credi a tua moglie, non credi che abbia fatto una sola scopata, non credi che in questi anni non abbia avuto altri amanti


Quotone


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nooo...sono talmente imbranato che avrei combinato un macello.
> Non credo di essere poi così rigido. In moltissimi casi il tradimento,anche se trattasi di un caso unico ed isolato, non viene perdonato e porta alla separazione. Il fatto che sia avvenuto tantissimi anni fa non cambia le cose. Anche il castello più bello crolla se è costruito sul terreno cedevole. Sulla menzogna. Il lungo silenzio lo ritengo un'aggravante.


Tutto quello che scrivi parla di te e non del tradimento.


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

Possibile che nessuno veda che la faccenda non sta solo in mano sua ma che è determinante quello che farà lei ora?
Boh.


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stupido uomo, non si sta insieme ad una persona per intresse, per ben 60 anni. Ha sbagliato la moglie, ma ha scelto la persona più importante con cui stare per sempre


O stupida la moglie a tenere le lettere nel cassetto? Anzi più che stupida a me pare proprio imbecille. Come mai teneva ancora le lettere dell'amante?


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> *Non prendere decisioni affrettate,prenditi il tuoi tempi ma lascia aperto uno spiraglio*,pensa ai tuoi figlise te ne vai ogni sera quando andrai a letto solo penserai che sarà un altro papi che gli rimbocchera' le coperte,io non lo sopporterei. Per cosa poi. ...per un fatto accaduto 10 anni fa, ma in questi 10 anni è stata una moglie e una madre perfetta,a questo pensa. Un mio amico separatocon unadalin figlia,   la moglie si è risposata poi al matrimonio della figlia c'era il nuovo compagno ad accompagnarla all altare. ....sopporteresti tutto questo? ...non essere sciocco


Il neretto lo quoto, molto, sono d'accordo.
Però una madre che accetta che ad accompagnare la figlia all'altrare sia il parvenù e non il vero padre che le ha messa al mondo è da denuncia penale...... anche se poi bisognerebbe vedere in effetti il rapporto della ragazza col padre.

Non credo in ogni caso che la paura sia una buona consigliera, può farti ingoiare rospi ma non darti la motivazione per farlo.


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nooo...sono talmente imbranato che avrei combinato un macello.
> Non credo di essere poi così rigido. In moltissimi casi il tradimento,anche se trattasi di un caso unico ed isolato, non viene perdonato e porta alla separazione. Il fatto che sia avvenuto tantissimi anni fa non cambia le cose. Anche il castello più bello crolla se è costruito sul terreno cedevole. Sulla menzogna. Il lungo silenzio lo ritengo un'aggravante.


Quoto


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece avrei scommesso che tu avessi avuto altre esperienze nel periodo di lontananza.
> 
> *Questo racconto però mi sembra rivelatore di un tuo modo di vedere il sesso e le relazioni in modo un po’ rigido.*
> 
> ...


In antitesi a quale modo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Possibile che nessuno veda che la faccenda non sta solo in mano sua ma che è determinante quello che farà lei ora?
> Boh.


Ma lei ha già parlato.
Un traditore ha tante colpe, ma sono sempre diverse da caso e a caso e nessuno vuole farsi trattare da criminale, soprattutto se è stata una cosa circoscritta di molti anni prima.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In antitesi a quale modo?


Rispetto al considerare che era un periodo particolare in cui a lei era stato fatto carico di una situazione pesante.


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che scrivi parla di te e non del tradimento.



In un modo o nell'altro quando raccontiamo qualcosa credo che stiamo parlando di noi stessi. Volenti o nolenti capita a tutti. Credo che sia molto difficile, forse troppo difficile, riuscire a raccontare queste cose in modo completamente asettico. I racconti sono infarciti di emozioni. Le nostre emozioni.


----------



## void (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> O stupida la moglie a tenere le lettere nel cassetto? Anzi più che stupida a me pare proprio imbecille. Come mai teneva ancora le lettere dell'amante?


Forse se le era dimenticate..


----------



## void (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto al considerare che era un periodo particolare in cui a lei era stato fatto carico di una situazione pesante.


Dovrebbe anche far riflettere il fatto che forse il suo desiderio di voler interrompere le trasferte, in quel momento particolare, era un modo per difendersi da ciò che gli stava accadendo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> se leggi lui non sapeva l'ha scoperto  dopo tantissimo tempo


appunto, se è rimasta tutto quel tempo non era x interesse


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto, se è rimasta tutto quel tempo non era x interesse


questo l'avevo capito , volevo solo dire se in caso dopo anni vieni scoperto come credi che si comporti il tradito?
Ci ride su  e si brinda alla fortuna che è rimasto / a con te?
Non siamo tutti eguali quindi ci puo stare chi non lo accetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> se leggi lui non sapeva l'ha scoperto  dopo tantissimo tempo





Outdider ha detto:


> O stupida la moglie a tenere le lettere nel cassetto? Anzi più che stupida a me pare proprio imbecille. Come mai teneva ancora le lettere dell'amante?


le lettere? Non ho letto di questo.
Comunque mio marito ha ancora le lettere della fidanzata di quando era a militare. Cosa devo pensare, che non l'ha mai dimenticata e io sono stata il ripiego?
Lui si è messo con me  dopo che si erano lasciati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> questo l'avevo capito , volevo solo dire se in caso dopo anni vieni scoperto come credi che si comporti il tradito?
> Ci ride su  e si brinda alla fortuna che è rimasto / a con te?
> Non siamo tutti eguali quindi ci puo stare chi non lo accetta


ci si rimane male , certo, ma parlarne con sincerità a quell' età e i minimo


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci si rimane male , certo, ma parlarne con sincerità a quell' età e i minimo


e cosa ha fatto Random se non parlarne  ma hai visto che risposte gli ha dato?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> e cosa ha fatto Random se non parlarne  ma hai visto che risposte gli ha dato?


 aggressiva per autodifesa, perché questo è il loro modo di vivere in coppia, a mio avviso.


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aggressiva per autodifesa, perché questo è il loro modo di vivere in coppia, a mio avviso.


sarà, comunque lui vuole andare da sua madre  se questo è il loro modo di vivere in coppia la vedo brutta


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le lettere? Non ho letto di questo.
> Comunque mio marito ha ancora le lettere della fidanzata di quando era a militare. Cosa devo pensare, che non l'ha mai dimenticata e io sono stata il ripiego?
> Lui si è messo con me  dopo che si erano lasciati.


l'articolo parlava di amante.. Il marito ha scoperto tutto per via delle lettere che lei teneva nascoste nel cassetto. L'articolo fa capire che erano gia spodati quando la donna aveva la tresca. Per quanto ti riguarda lo sai tu cosa devi pensare...tu sei più emancipata di me...al limite sarebbe tuo marito a doversi preoccupare.


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> sarà, comunque lui vuole andare da sua madre  se questo è il loro modo di vivere in coppia la vedo brutta


E' un modo per ragionare. Dopo una settimana da solo le cose sono già più chiare, ma non abbastanza. Ho bisogno di tempo per capire se mi sarà possibile accettare ancora la sua presenza al mio fianco. Tornare a casa mia potrebbe anche essere un modo per rimandare una decisione che non sono pronto a prendere. Le vostre opinioni mi stanno influenzando più di quanto prevedevo, ma in fondo sono qui anche per questo. Attualmente non sono abbastanza lucido. Lei questa notte ha provato ad abbracciarmi, con scarsa convinzione per la verità, ma lo ha fatto. Ma io le ho chiesto di lasciar perdere. Probabilmente a livello inconscio volevo che ci provasse per potermi negare. Per iniziare a punirla. Questa mattina era ancora più arrabbiata di ieri. In tanti anni le volte in cui ha preso lei l'iniziativa non sono state molte ed una sola volta, (vado a memoria), avendo discusso la sera prima, io dissi di no  "simulando" un improbabile mal di schiena . Ricordo che mi tenne il broncio per diverso tempo. La storia di questa notte non credo che la lascerà passare con indifferenza. Ma un percorso di recupero, se esiste una possibilità che ci sia, deve necessariamente passare anche da queste cose. Se lei non le accetta, non credo che potrà esserci un futuro per noi.


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei ha già parlato.
> Un traditore ha tante colpe, ma sono sempre diverse da caso e a caso e nessuno vuole farsi trattare da criminale, soprattutto se è stata una cosa circoscritta di molti anni prima.


Se vedi che tuo marito, col quale stavi bene ti sta sgusciando di mano non basta parlare, Brunetta, si deve agire come se la tua vita stesse per andare in pezzi, ed è assolutamente inutile tentare di imporre qualcosa.
Il momento di difficoltà non penso centri nulla, altrimenti se tutte le  unioni si dovessero sfasciare per "momenti di difficoltà" non ci  sarebbero coppie.

Ma comunque mi sono persuaso che la chiave di lettura della faccenda è un'altra. Le cose a volte accadono per una sorta di principio di necessità. Il tradimento di lei è solo una prova fatta e della quale si è pentita, una ribellione alla simbiosi in cui stavano e alla quale erano reciprocamente legati.
Ecco cosa significa che la sua regina bianca è diventata la sua regina nera, come ha detto Ipazia.
Ha cambiato colore, ma è sempre la sua regina.
E' su questo che lui deve riflettere, prendendosi tutto il tempo che vuole, senza ingigantire la faccenda come magari sta facendo ora, ma guardando bene quello che rimane di loro che è moltissimo.


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' un modo per ragionare. Dopo una settimana da solo le cose sono già più chiare, ma non abbastanza. Ho bisogno di tempo per capire se mi sarà possibile accettare ancora la sua presenza al mio fianco. Tornare a casa mia potrebbe anche essere un modo per rimandare una decisione che non sono pronto a prendere. Le vostre opinioni mi stanno influenzando più di quanto prevedevo, ma in fondo sono qui anche per questo. Attualmente non sono abbastanza lucido. Lei questa notte ha provato ad abbracciarmi, con scarsa convinzione per la verità, ma lo ha fatto. Ma io le ho chiesto di lasciar perdere. Probabilmente a livello inconscio volevo che ci provasse per potermi negare. Per iniziare a punirla. Questa mattina era ancora più arrabbiata di ieri. In tanti anni le volte in cui ha preso lei l'iniziativa non sono state molte ed una sola volta, (vado a memoria), avendo discusso la sera prima, io dissi di no  "simulando" un improbabile mal di schiena . Ricordo che mi tenne il broncio per diverso tempo. La storia di questa notte non credo che la lascerà passare con indifferenza. Ma un percorso di recupero, se esiste una possibilità che ci sia, deve necessariamente passare anche da queste cose. Se lei non le accetta, non credo che potrà esserci un futuro per noi.


Tua moglie è eccessivamente orgogliosa, e anche tu non scherzi. Invece di tenervi il muso dovreste guardarvi con curiosità.


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma comunque mi sono persuaso che la chiave di lettura della faccenda è un'altra. Le cose a volte accadono per una sorta di principio di necessità. Il tradimento di lei è solo una prova fatta e della quale si è pentita, una ribellione alla simbiosi in cui stavano e alla quale erano reciprocamente legati.
> Ecco cosa significa che la sua regina bianca è diventata la sua regina nera, come ha detto Ipazia.


Molto probabile, ma in questo momento inaccettabile.


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Molto probabile, ma in questo momento inaccettabile.


  Perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ognuno reagisce come può.
Spesso le reazioni sorprendono la stessa persona che le ha.
Poi, passata l’esplosione emozionale, segue il momento della ragione e dei sentimenti. Però bisogna ragionare.


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè al pensiero che è stata con un'altra persona mi sento male. Più male che al pensiero di lasciarla e non frequentarla più. Quindi in questo momento, potendo e dovendo scegliere il male minore, andrei via. Esattamente come lei in un momento di crisi ha scelto anteponendo i suoi interessi ai nostri.


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2018)

Ti eri stufato di tua moglie è questa " rivelazione " ti ha dato il coraggio che non avevi . In questo modo pensi di uscirne a testa alta , invece sei solo un debole senza midollo. Tu vedi in lei il tuo esserle inferiore,  nella sua carriera il tuo fallimento . Lei più giovane di te ti e' già avanti nella carriera e ti e' insopportabile questo
 .


----------



## random (17 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti eri stufato di tua moglie è questa " rivelazione " ti ha dato il coraggio che non avevi . In questo modo pensi di uscirne a testa alta , invece sei solo un debole senza midollo. Tu vedi in lei il tuo esserle inferiore,  nella sua carriera il tuo fallimento . Lei più giovane di te ti e' già avanti nella carriera e ti e' insopportabile questo
> .



Per rispondere compiutamente dovrei elencare una serie di avvenimenti che sono assolutamente privati. In realtà non è come pensi tu. Ma dovrai accontentarti di questo. Se non dovesse bastarti non è più un mio problema. L'unica certezza è che io,a differenza tua, non ho la vendetta pronta ad immediata portata di mano. Cosa che, è mia personale convinzione, ti ha consentito di andare avanti. Nel mio caso sto cercando di ritagliarmi una fettina di universo dove soffrire di meno. Sofferenza acuita dal fatto che ho capito di avere investito tutta la vita in una bugia. In questo momento ritengo che l'unico posto dove ricaricare le batterie sia la casa dove ho trascorso la mia infanzia, aiutato da quella che, a tutti gli effetti, è la persona che più mi ha dato nella vita, senza mai nulla chiedermi in cambio. Mi rendo conto che questo non è un concetto molto popolare in questo momento ed ai più potrebbe sembrare un comportamento poco coraggioso,  ma questo è quello che farò. Probabilmente.


----------



## spleen (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> perchè al pensiero che è stata con un'altra persona mi sento male. Più male che al pensiero di lasciarla e non frequentarla più. Quindi in questo momento, potendo e dovendo scegliere il male minore, andrei via. Esattamente come lei in un momento di crisi ha scelto anteponendo i suoi interessi ai nostri.


Capisco.
Ma lei è sempre la tua regina nera, non è più solo una tua creatura, è diventata altro, è cresciuta.
 Ma è lì e ti vuole ancora e tu non credo ti renda conto quanto.
Considera che le persone possono anche commettere degli errori. 
Una volta sola ma può succedere, la perfezione non la troverai tra gli umani, non la troverai nemmeno dentro te stesso.
Prendi tempo.


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Per rispondere compiutamente dovrei elencare una serie di avvenimenti che sono assolutamente privati. In realtà non è come pensi tu. Ma dovrai accontentarti di questo. Se non dovesse bastarti non è più un mio problema. L'unica certezza è che io,a differenza tua, non ho la vendetta pronta ad immediata portata di mano. Cosa che, è mia personale convinzione, ti ha consentito di andare avanti. Nel mio caso sto cercando di ritagliarmi una fettina di universo dove soffrire di meno. Sofferenza acuita dal fatto che ho capito di avere investito tutta la vita in una bugia. In questo momento ritengo che l'unico posto dove ricaricare le batterie sia la casa dove ho trascorso la mia infanzia, aiutato da quella che, a tutti gli effetti, è la persona che più mi ha dato nella vita, senza mai nulla chiedermi in cambio. Mi rendo conto che questo non è un concetto molto popolare in questo momento ed ai più potrebbe sembrare un comportamento poco coraggioso,  ma questo è quello che farò. Probabilmente.


Visto che giustamente hai parlato di me ti faccio notare che io sono a casa con mia moglie e i miei figli . Non scopo' in giro una volta ma ebbe una relazione di mesi interrotta perché la scoprii


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Visto che giustamente hai parlato di me ti faccio notare che io sono a casa con mia moglie e i miei figli . Non scopo' in giro una volta ma ebbe una relazione di mesi interrotta perché la scoprii


E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


I figli so’ piezz’ e’ core.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


Ragazzi, non fate a gara a chi è più coraggioso e a chi è il vero uomo.
Non bisogna dimostrare niente.
Bisogna ascoltare se stessi.


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I figli so’ piezz’ e’ core.


Ancora con la paraculagine dei figli?!...comunque è la scusa più gettonata


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, non fate a gara a chi è più coraggioso e a chi è il vero uomo.
> Non bisogna dimostrare niente.
> Bisogna ascoltare se stessi.


No no [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]...non è una gara, sono dispiaciuto dal fatto che a [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] gli sia stato attribuito dell'uomo senza midollo.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ancora con la paraculagine dei figli?!...comunque è la scusa più gettonata


Bisogna anche dire che prevedere che oltre all’inzuppo della moglie questo,  rimboccherà le coperte ai propri filgli ... l’e Dura


----------



## farmer (17 Febbraio 2018)

Capisco il momento, ma non è scappando che risolvi il problema,secondo me ci si ritrova di più parlandone, ma mi pare che tu abbia già deciso fin dal momento in cui hai scoperto il fattaccio, ma fermarsi con la mente a un fatto accaduto dieci anni fa,seppur grave, e dimenticarsi dei dieci anni vissuti intensamente con l arrivo di due figli anche. Se continui così la perdi e sarà troppo tardi allora. Ho una domanda da farti, ma tu la ami ancora? Perché un amore non può finire in pochi giorni anche se in conseguenza a un fatto così. E tua moglie ti ama ancora? Glielo hai chiesto?  Queste sono domande da fare, cosa pensa lei di questa situazione? Si è pentita? Te lo ha detto? O glielo hai chiesto?  Forse sentire dalla sua bocca queste cose vale di più che non uscire di casa. Come già scritto anch'io vivo con un forte sospetto che mila moglie 15 anni fa mi abbia tradito, Ma questi 15 anni li abbiamo vissuti insieme con amore e con due bellissimi figli e questo è importante. .......pensaci


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bisogna anche dire che prevedere che oltre all’inzuppo della moglie questo,  rimboccherà le coperte ai propri filgli ... l’e Dura


Credo che una/o lo metta in conto se si vuole separare.


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


Mi sa che hai capito poco di ciò che ho scritto


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai capito poco di ciò che ho scritto


In realtà credo che ti capisca solo tu.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> No no @_Brunetta_...non è una gara, sono dispiaciuto dal fatto che a @_random_ gli sia stato attribuito dell'uomo senza midollo.


Appunto! 
La preoccupazione è di non sentirsi non abbastanza uomini.
Che fesseria!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


Forse il secondo ma non credo che sia il caso di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]
Si può anche dopo un periodo di dolore accettare che sia successo e ripartire insieme , che É quello che mi sembra lui e la moglie stiamo facendo . Provare ogni tanto a gioire che una famiglia ha superato o sta privando a superare insieme un dolore, invece che cercare una seconda motivazione no?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> E' più codardo chi capisce che in questo momento non vuol stare vicino alla moglie perché troppo doloroso o chi non ha il coraggio di rifarsi una vita perché ha paura d'intraprendere una strada nuova?


Forse il secondo ma non credo che sia il caso di  [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]
Si può anche dopo un periodo di dolore accettare che sia successo e ripartire insieme , che É quello che mi sembra lui e la moglie stiano facendo . Provare ogni tanto a gioire che una famiglia ha superato o stia privando a superare insieme un dolore, invece che cercare una seconda motivazione no?


----------



## Outdider (17 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto!
> La preoccupazione è di non sentirsi non abbastanza uomini.
> Che fesseria!


Credo che a nessuno piaccia vedersi scritto uomo senza midollo. È ovvio che non sarà una frase a farti sentire meno uomo. Infatti ho scritto dispiaciuto e non altro.


----------



## Outdider (18 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse il secondo ma non credo che sia il caso di  [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION]
> Si può anche dopo un periodo di dolore accettare che sia successo e ripartire insieme , che É quello che mi sembra lui e la moglie stiano facendo . Provare ogni tanto a gioire che una famiglia ha superato o stia privando a superare insieme un dolore, invece che cercare una seconda motivazione no?


Certo, ma nessuno credo si sia permesso di giudicarlo per quello...anzi. Ma è così difficile per alcuni accettare comportamenti diversi da suoi? Credo che il suo probabile distacco dalla famiglia serva per pensare meglio. Gli è stato scritto anche che si era stancato della moglie e che questa era la scusa per poterla lasciare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Certo, ma nessuno credo si sia permesso di giudicarlo per quello...anzi. Ma è così difficile per alcuni accettare comportamenti diversi da suoi? Credo che il suo probabile distacco dalla famiglia serva per pensare meglio. Gli è stato scritto anche che si era stancato della moglie e che questa era la scusa per poterla lasciare...


 sai credo che di questa storia si noti sopratutto un rapporto di coppia strano. Una dipendenza reciproco che in alcuni momenti para insana. 
Ecco perché gli è stato detto della scusa per lasciare la moglie.
È vero un tradimento è doloroso sempre, ma io ci ho visto dipendenza reciproca per realizzare un progetto non di amore ma di successo reciproco compreso una famiglia perfetta (figli, attico, benessere).
Lui definisce la moglie "sua creatura", lei lo rimbecca con uno strattone di redini.
Io amore non ne ho visto, mi è parso un tradimento sugli accordi iniziali. Poi sbaglierò sicuramente.


----------



## Outdider (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai credo che di questa storia si noti sopratutto un rapporto di coppia strano. Una dipendenza reciproco che in alcuni momenti para insana.
> Ecco perché gli è stato detto della scusa per lasciare la moglie.
> È vero un tradimento è doloroso sempre, ma io ci ho visto dipendenza reciproca per realizzare un progetto non di amore ma di successo reciproco compreso una famiglia perfetta (figli, attico, benessere).
> Lui definisce la moglie "sua creatura", lei lo rimbecca con uno strattone di redini.
> Io amore non ne ho visto, mi è parso un tradimento sugli accordi iniziali. Poi sbaglierò sicuramente.


Io invece vedo astio da parte della moglie nei suoi confronti, sicuramente per cose successe a monte. Il fatto stesso che volesse accompagrarlo per forza al corso forse, e scrivo forse, lo ritiene non  sicuro di ottenere dei risultati (non è così). Non lo voleva fare come momento di condivisione ma di controllo. Lo ritiene poco capace in generale?


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io invece vedo astio da parte della moglie nei suoi confronti, sicuramente per cose successe a monte. Il fatto stesso che volesse accompagrarlo per forza al corso forse, e scrivo forse, lo ritiene non  sicuro di ottenere dei risultati (non è così). Non lo voleva fare come momento di condivisione ma di controllo. Lo ritiene poco capace in generale?


Non penso che lo abbia fatto per i motivi che tu citi, ma ammetto che le sue parole lo fanno pensare.
Qui esiste un problema di "relazionarsi" e nessuno dei due lo comprende.
Finchè nel loro rapporto prevarrà la "testa" e non il "cuore" non andranno da nessuna parte.


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non penso che lo abbia fatto per i motivi che tu citi, ma ammetto che le sue parole lo fanno pensare.
> Qui esiste un problema di "relazionarsi" e nessuno dei due lo comprende.
> Finchè nel loro rapporto prevarrà la "testa" e non il "cuore" non andranno da nessuna parte.


Aggiungo finche prevarrà l'orgoglio di entrambi.


----------



## void (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai credo che di questa storia si noti sopratutto un rapporto di coppia strano. Una dipendenza reciproco che in alcuni momenti para insana.
> Ecco perché gli è stato detto della scusa per lasciare la moglie.
> *È vero un tradimento è doloroso sempre, ma io ci ho visto dipendenza reciproca per realizzare un progetto non di amore ma di successo reciproco compreso una famiglia perfetta (figli, attico, benessere).
> Lui definisce la moglie "sua creatura", lei lo rimbecca con uno strattone di redini.
> Io amore non ne ho visto, mi è parso un tradimento sugli accordi iniziali. Poi sbaglierò sicuramente*.


Stessa mia sensazione. Ecco perché penso che per loro questa vicenda può essere un'opportunità di fare chiarezza e, se possibile, ripartire su basi nuove.


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Stessa mia sensazione. Ecco perché penso che per loro questa vicenda può essere un'opportunità di fare chiarezza e, se possibile, ripartire su basi nuove.


Assolutamente d'accordo. Credo sia l'unica storia dove viene anche a me da dire che random dovrebbe andare oltre e non distruggere tutto. Se lo facesse entrerebbero entrambi in una spirale viziosa di odio, astio, risentimento e separazione giudiziale costosissima, sia in termini umani che economici.
 [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], hai deciso di riprodurti, in quel momento hai ipotecato il tuo benessere per quello dei tuoi eredi. Ingoia, digerisci ed espelli lo schifo che hai intorno e cerca di ritagliarti dei momenti per te stesso in futuro


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io invece vedo astio da parte della moglie nei suoi confronti, sicuramente per cose successe a monte. Il fatto stesso che volesse accompagrarlo per forza al corso forse, e scrivo forse, lo ritiene non  sicuro di ottenere dei risultati (non è così). Non lo voleva fare come momento di condivisione ma di controllo. Lo ritiene poco capace in generale?


no, c9me lui a suo tempo l'ha affiancata/pressata per ottenere il risultato, così lei agisce con lui. Vedi per me il problema rimane come si sono impostati i giochi all'inizio.
Lui stesso ha ammesso che 10 anni fa lei non vai sentiva di proseguire, random ha insistito per il "benessere" comune. Non intendo difendere o accusare nessuno, l'ansia del successo e della realizzazione ha condizionato molto questa coppia.


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Credo sia l'unica storia dove viene anche a me da dire che random dovrebbe andare oltre e non distruggere tutto. Se lo facesse entrerebbero entrambi in una spirale viziosa di odio, astio, risentimento e separazione giudiziale costosissima, sia in termini umani che economici.
> @_random_, hai deciso di riprodurti, in quel momento hai ipotecato il tuo benessere per quello dei tuoi eredi. Ingoia, digerisci ed espelli lo schifo che hai intorno e cerca di ritagliarti dei momenti per te stesso in futuro


 (OT) Come va a te insane?


----------



## insane (18 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> (OT) Come va a te insane?


Bene dai, grazie, il peggio e' decisamente un vago ricordo


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Bene dai, grazie, il peggio e' decisamente un vago ricordo


Ne sono lieto.


----------



## Outdider (18 Febbraio 2018)

Che ci sia un problema di comunicazione è chiaro...infatti mi piacerebbe sapere se la moglie si rivolge a lui sempre in questi termini. Mi sembra come se stessero perennemente in ufficio


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Credo che a nessuno piaccia vedersi scritto uomo senza midollo. È ovvio che non sarà una frase a farti sentire meno uomo. Infatti ho scritto dispiaciuto e non altro.


No. Il problema non è sentirselo dire, ma considerare importante un certo modo di essere considerato uomo. 

Non ho trovato una migliore qualità

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rmA26r1mZgI[/video]


----------



## Outdider (18 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Il problema non è sentirselo dire, ma considerare importante un certo modo di essere considerato uomo.
> 
> Non ho trovato una migliore qualità
> 
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rmA26r1mZgI[/video]


Credo e spero tu sia fuori strada.


----------



## random (19 Febbraio 2018)

Leggo molti commenti su quello che sarebbe (stato) il nostro rapporto di coppia. Sugli equilibri interni. Sulla considerazione reciproca. Non ho molto da spiegare o da controbattere. L'idea iniziale che ha guidato tutte le nostre azioni fu quella di costruirci un nostro mondo in cui vivere bene insieme ai nostri futuri figli, un mondo tutto nostro, ma integrato nella società. Non abbiamo mai avuto l'intenzione di finire sull'isola di Laguna Blu soli, soletti. E' ovvio che un progetto così ambizioso ideato da due ragazzi non sia stato facile realizzarlo. E credo che sia naturale che nel corso del tempo uno dei due abbia avuto bisogno di un sostegno dall'altro. Più volte siamo andati avanti perchè uno dei due tirava il carretto e l'altro/a era sdraiato/a sopra il carretto, troppo provato/a anche solo per alzare un dito. E' stata la nostra vera forza: noi non ci siamo mai fermati; uno dei due ha sempre tirato anteponendo gli interessi di quello/a dei due che maggiormente avrebbe potuto giovarsi dello sforzo fatto. Quello/a che era in pole position. Ed il fatto che lei, per bravura, intelligenza ed un pizzico di fortuna adesso sia più avanti di me, non mi pesa affatto. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il fatto che in quella particolare occasione lei abbia cercato e probabilmente trovato le forze per superare un momento difficile tradendomi. E' anche vero che quando mi ha chiesto aiuto io le ho risposto di tenere duro, ma va considerato che il nostro non è stato un percorso tutto rose e fiori. Spesso abbiamo dovuto costruire la nostra strada, non potendo percorrere quella che ci era stata tracciata da altri, con grande fatica. Tutto sommato, penso che lei cedette in quel momento perchè voleva fare una esperienza che le mancava. Tutto convergeva verso quel punto nodale, sepolto dentro di lei, ma che premeva per venire a galla. E quale migliore occasione di quella che le si presentò? Un tipo palestrato il giusto, intelligente, propenso ad un'avventura mordi e fuggi, che conosceva anche bene perchè lo frequentava da oltre un anno. Verosimilmente in salute, fattore da non trascurare.


----------



## random (19 Febbraio 2018)

Io non vedo nessuna attenuante al suo comportamento. Solo la precisione quasi chirurgica con cui (di solito insieme, prima credevo SEMPRE  insieme), abbiamo sempre pianificato le nostre mosse, cercando di ridurre al massimo i rischi e di massimizzare il profitto. Spero di essere riuscito a spiegare quello che penso. Nessun colpo di testa, nessuna improvvisazione...


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io non vedo nessuna attenuante al suo comportamento. Solo la precisione quasi chirurgica con cui (di solito insieme, prima credevo SEMPRE  insieme), abbiamo sempre pianificato le nostre mosse, cercando di ridurre al massimo i rischi e di massimizzare il profitto. Spero di essere riuscito a spiegare quello che penso. *Nessun colpo di testa, nessuna improvvisazione*...



Parla per te.
Ovvero: questo che hai scritto descrive te, non lei.


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Leggo molti commenti su quello che sarebbe (stato) il nostro rapporto di coppia. Sugli equilibri interni. Sulla considerazione reciproca. Non ho molto da spiegare o da controbattere. L'idea iniziale che ha guidato tutte le nostre azioni fu quella di costruirci un nostro mondo in cui vivere bene insieme ai nostri futuri figli, un mondo tutto nostro, ma integrato nella società. Non abbiamo mai avuto l'intenzione di finire sull'isola di Laguna Blu soli, soletti. E' ovvio che un progetto così ambizioso ideato da due ragazzi non sia stato facile realizzarlo. E credo che sia naturale che nel corso del tempo uno dei due abbia avuto bisogno di un sostegno dall'altro. Più volte siamo andati avanti perchè uno dei due tirava il carretto e l'altro/a era sdraiato/a sopra il carretto, troppo provato/a anche solo per alzare un dito. E' stata la nostra vera forza: noi non ci siamo mai fermati; uno dei due ha sempre tirato anteponendo gli interessi di quello/a dei due che maggiormente avrebbe potuto giovarsi dello sforzo fatto. Quello/a che era in pole position. Ed il fatto che lei, per bravura, intelligenza ed un pizzico di fortuna adesso sia più avanti di me, non mi pesa affatto. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il fatto che in quella particolare occasione lei abbia cercato e probabilmente trovato le forze per superare un momento difficile tradendomi. E' anche vero che quando mi ha chiesto aiuto io le ho risposto di tenere duro, ma va considerato che il nostro non è stato un percorso tutto rose e fiori. Spesso abbiamo dovuto costruire la nostra strada, non potendo percorrere quella che ci era stata tracciata da altri, con grande fatica. Tutto sommato, penso che lei cedette in quel momento perchè voleva fare una esperienza che le mancava. Tutto convergeva verso quel punto nodale, sepolto dentro di lei, ma che premeva per venire a galla. E quale migliore occasione di quella che le si presentò?* Un tipo palestrato il giusto, intelligente,* propenso ad un'avventura mordi e fuggi, che conosceva anche bene perchè lo frequentava da oltre un anno.* Verosimilmente in salute, fattore da non trascurare.*


Questa le supera tutte ! Mi spiego prima che qualche paladino mi sfidi in " singolar tenzone " : ma passione , istintività, erotismo , desiderio ....un vaffanculo il mondo ..scopiamo....ecco tutte queste cose mai?  Tu ragioni sempre cosi'? Ecco forse lei ha voluto provare per una volta il suo lato animale istintivo di femmina.....poi siccome ti ama ha lasciato perdere........un motivo in più per "tener da conto" una donna simile.....da non lasciarsi assolutamente scappare


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Verosimilmente in salute, fattore da non trascurare.


Tu sei un catorcio e/o ipocondriaco?


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nooo...sono talmente imbranato che avrei combinato un macello.
> Non credo di essere poi così rigido. In *moltissimi casi* il tradimento,anche se trattasi di un caso unico ed isolato, non viene perdonato e porta alla separazione. Il fatto che sia avvenuto tantissimi anni fa non cambia le cose. Anche il castello più bello crolla se è costruito sul terreno cedevole. Sulla menzogna. Il lungo silenzio lo ritengo un'aggravante.


Mah, che siano proprio moltissimi quei casi in cui ci si separa per un unico fattaccio isolato ho i miei tanti dubbi...e chi lo mette in atto è una persona intransigente e rigidissima, e forse anche con un cuore piccolo.
Mia opinione.


----------



## patroclo (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io non vedo nessuna attenuante al suo comportamento. Solo la precisione quasi chirurgica con cui (di solito insieme, prima credevo SEMPRE  insieme), abbiamo sempre pianificato le nostre mosse, cercando di ridurre al massimo i rischi e di massimizzare il profitto. Spero di essere riuscito a spiegare quello che penso. *Nessun colpo di testa, nessuna improvvisazione*...





danny ha detto:


> Parla per te.
> Ovvero: questo che hai scritto descrive te, non lei.


....se appunto tu sei quello evidenziato da Danny una distrazione per sentirsi viva mi sembra decisamente comprensibile. Trovatemi qualcuno che non ha mai empatizzato con la Magda di Furio ( Carlo verdone) e mi rimangio tutto


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Leggo molti commenti su quello che sarebbe (stato) il nostro rapporto di coppia. Sugli equilibri interni. Sulla considerazione reciproca. Non ho molto da spiegare o da controbattere. L'idea iniziale che ha guidato tutte le nostre azioni fu quella di costruirci un nostro mondo in cui vivere bene insieme ai nostri futuri figli, un mondo tutto nostro, ma integrato nella società. Non abbiamo mai avuto l'intenzione di finire sull'isola di Laguna Blu soli, soletti. E' ovvio che un progetto così ambizioso ideato da due ragazzi non sia stato facile realizzarlo. E credo che sia naturale che nel corso del tempo uno dei due abbia avuto bisogno di un sostegno dall'altro. Più volte siamo andati avanti perchè uno dei due tirava il carretto e l'altro/a era sdraiato/a sopra il carretto, troppo provato/a anche solo per alzare un dito. E' stata la nostra vera forza: noi non ci siamo mai fermati; uno dei due ha sempre tirato anteponendo gli interessi di quello/a dei due che maggiormente avrebbe potuto giovarsi dello sforzo fatto. Quello/a che era in pole position. Ed il fatto che lei, per bravura, intelligenza ed un pizzico di fortuna adesso sia più avanti di me, non mi pesa affatto. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il fatto che in quella particolare occasione lei abbia cercato e probabilmente trovato le forze per superare un momento difficile tradendomi. E' anche vero che quando mi ha chiesto aiuto io le ho risposto di tenere duro, ma va considerato che il nostro non è stato un percorso tutto rose e fiori. Spesso abbiamo dovuto costruire la nostra strada, non potendo percorrere quella che ci era stata tracciata da altri, con grande fatica. Tutto sommato, penso che lei cedette in quel momento *perchè voleva fare una esperienza che le mancava.* Tutto convergeva verso quel punto nodale, sepolto dentro di lei, ma che premeva per venire a galla. E quale migliore occasione di quella che le si presentò? Un tipo palestrato il giusto, intelligente, propenso ad un'avventura mordi e fuggi, che conosceva anche bene perchè lo frequentava da oltre un anno. Verosimilmente in salute, fattore da non trascurare.



E anche se fosse così?
Non riesci proprio ad accettarlo e relegarlo come 'errore di gioventù' nonostante e, ripeto, nonostante foste già sposati?
Potresti lavorarci sopra per riuscire a vederlo in quel modo...
Io ce l'ho fatta e te lo dice una che è riuscita ad accettarli tanti, di 'errori', mica uno, ma tutti ante matrimonio.
O è proprio quella la discriminante?
Non credo però.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ancora. Si capisce al volo che Random ha già deciso.
Ha deciso di fargliela pagare cara ...
Lui in questo momento tira le somme..
E dovrà pagare anche lui le scelte future che farà.


----------



## sheldon (19 Febbraio 2018)

*Quando c'è un tradimento*

le risposte che si hanno in questo forum normalmente trovano sia persone che "suggeriscono" di lasciare,sia persone favorevoli ad una riconciliazione.
In questo thread,salvo poche eccezioni,la quasi totalita' dei partecipanti propende per la continuazione del rapporto.
Random,ok la tua granitica convinzione del se è successo una volta,il rapporto è irrimediabilmente distrutto,ma non ti sorge nessun dubbio che forse hanno ragione gli altri?Che è meglio rifletterci sopra?Che non vanno prese decisioni a caldo?
Perchè,vedi non è essere "uomo" dire io la penso cosi' e niente mi puo' far cambiare idea,essere "uomo" è anche porsi la domanda :"Ma solo io la penso cosi'?perchè gli altri no!Non è che forse sono io che sbaglio?"Vedi mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni e magari cambiarle,non è un segno di debolezza,alle volte,non sempre, è un segno di grande intelligenza.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> le risposte che si hanno in questo forum normalmente trovano sia persone che "suggeriscono" di lasciare,sia persone favorevoli ad una riconciliazione.
> In questo thread,salvo poche eccezioni,la quasi totalita' dei partecipanti propende per la continuazione del rapporto.
> Random,ok la tua granitica convinzione del se è successo una volta,il rapporto è irrimediabilmente distrutto,ma non ti sorge nessun dubbio che forse hanno ragione gli altri?Che è meglio rifletterci sopra?Che non vanno prese decisioni a caldo?
> Perchè,vedi non è essere "uomo" dire io la penso cosi' e niente mi puo' far cambiare idea,essere "uomo" è anche porsi la domanda :"Ma solo io la penso cosi'?perchè gli altri no!Non è che forse sono io che sbaglio?"Vedi mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni e magari cambiarle,non è un segno di debolezza,alle volte,non sempre, è un segno di grande intelligenza.


Quotissimo!! :up:


----------



## Outdider (19 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> le risposte che si hanno in questo forum normalmente trovano sia persone che "suggeriscono" di lasciare,sia persone favorevoli ad una riconciliazione.
> In questo thread,salvo poche eccezioni,la quasi totalita' dei partecipanti propende per la continuazione del rapporto.
> Random,ok la tua granitica convinzione del se è successo una volta,il rapporto è irrimediabilmente distrutto,ma non ti sorge nessun dubbio che forse hanno ragione gli altri?Che è meglio rifletterci sopra?Che non vanno prese decisioni a caldo?
> Perchè,vedi non è essere "uomo" dire io la penso cosi' e niente mi puo' far cambiare idea,essere "uomo" è anche porsi la domanda :"Ma solo io la penso cosi'?perchè gli altri no!Non è che forse sono io che sbaglio?"Vedi mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni e magari cambiarle,non è un segno di debolezza,alle volte,non sempre, è un segno di grande intelligenza.


Ti quoto sul fatto che bisogna pensarci bene prima di prendere decisioni...ma l'omologazione al pensiero comune...bhe quello è un po fastioso.


----------



## Outdider (19 Febbraio 2018)

Vedo che qualcuno ha la verità in tasca...o forse vuole far passare l'idea del malcomune mezzo gaudio?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Vedo che qualcuno ha la verità in tasca...o forse vuole far passare l'idea del malcomune mezzo gaudio?


Non mi pare sai?
A me sembra che ogni cosa vada collocata nel tempo e nello spazio.


----------



## Outdider (19 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi pare sai?
> A me sembra che ogni cosa vada collocata nel tempo e nello spazio.


A me pare proprio così invece...comunque [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] sa quello che è meglio per lui. Penserà e poi deciderà...e dei nostri post se ne infischiera'...com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me pare proprio così invece...comunque @_random_ sa quello che è meglio per lui. Penserà e poi deciderà...e dei nostri post *se ne infischiera'*...com'è giusto che sia.


Non credo. Si scrive qui per sfogare dolore e rabbia, ma anche per capire.
È abbastanza comune che non si scriva proprio tutto, ma solo quello che si ritiene necessario, ma comunque uno sguardo esterno è utile, anche solo per vedere cosa NON è quello che ci è accaduto.
Ci sono traditori che giustificano il loro tradimento per mancanza di sesso, ad esempio, e non concepiscono altre motivazioni. Ma chi racconta di un caso diverso è aiutato anche da quella opinione per indirizzare i propri sforzi.
Vivere lontani, sotto pressione, da giovani, senza aver idea di come si evolveranno le cose è una situazione particolare che non può essere equiparata ad altre diverse.
Random è comprensibilmente molto turbato. 
Ma forse l’opinione di chi lo invita a non prendere decisioni di impulso può sostenerlo in questo momento di confusione.


----------



## Outdider (19 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo. Si scrive qui per sfogare dolore e rabbia, ma anche per capire.
> È abbastanza comune che non si scriva proprio tutto, ma solo quello che si ritiene necessario, ma comunque uno sguardo esterno è utile, anche solo per vedere cosa NON è quello che ci è accaduto.
> Ci sono traditori che giustificano il loro tradimento per mancanza di sesso, ad esempio, e non concepiscono altre motivazioni. Ma chi racconta di un caso diverso è aiutato anche da quella opinione per indirizzare i propri sforzi.
> Vivere lontani, sotto pressione, da giovani, senza aver idea di come si evolveranno le cose è una situazione particolare che non può essere equiparata ad altre diverse.
> ...


Chiaro sia così...credo la maggior parte di noi abbia scritto così...ma è fastioso l'atteggiamento borioso di qualcuno che crede che la sua opinone conti molto più di quella di un altro...anche di quella dell'autore del 3d.


----------



## sheldon (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ogni convizione è soggettiva significa che ogni parere è intepretazione.
Ma se la soggettivita' è la stessa nella collettivita' ed io ne ho una diversa...beh io ci rifletterei attentamente e statisticamente potrei essere piu' io in errore che gli altri.


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ogni convizione è soggettiva significa che ogni parere è intepretazione.
> Ma se la soggettivita' è la stessa nella collettivita' ed io ne ho una diversa...beh io ci rifletterei attentamente e statisticamente potrei essere piu' io in errore che gli altri.


Sai che hai spiegato perfettamente su quale principio fa leva la globalizzazione? Io, come altri, ho auspicato la scelta del ragionamento ma a differenza vostra non do soluzioni...la soluzione la deve trovare da se. 
Rimango dell'idea che si voglia far passare, da alcuni, il pensiero del malcomune mezzo gaudio.


----------



## sheldon (20 Febbraio 2018)

Il "parere" o "Opinione" non puo' dare soluzioni,infatti ho sempre usato i termini "pensarci e " riflettere" ed usato il condizionale,penso anche che sia l'intento della maggior parte dei partecipanti del Forum,
Poi sul vocabolo "opinione" ne hanno discusso per secoli personaggi ben piu' titolati anche con "pareri" non sempre simili


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Il "parere" o "Opinione" non puo' dare soluzioni,infatti ho sempre usato i termini "pensarci e " riflettere" ed usato il condizionale,penso anche che sia l'intento della maggior parte dei partecipanti del Forum,
> Poi sul vocabolo "opinione" ne hanno discusso per secoli personaggi ben piu' titolati anche con "pareri" non sempre simili


Infatti non era rivolto a te


----------



## random (20 Febbraio 2018)

Scusate se insisto molto su un punto, a mio avviso cruciale. Tutta la nostra vita è una continua ricerca della felicità. Tutte le nostre decisioni, spesso inconsciamente, sono orientate al raggiungimento di questo obiettivo. Purtroppo a volte ci si trova in condizioni tali che qualunque decisione si possa prendere ci sembra che faccia peggiorare le cose. Si rimane bloccati in un corto-circuito che ci appare come l'unica scelta logica. Abbiamo la sensazione che fermandoci, ossia non decidendo, quantomeno le cose non peggioreranno. Inoltre speriamo che il tempo guarisca le ferite o almeno lenisca il dolore. Ma a volte si deve avere il coraggio di agire, si deve avere il coraggio di affrontare il rischio di soffrire anche di più. Ma, a mio avviso, è sbagliato negarsi la possibilità di iniziare un percorso che porti fuori dal tunnel. Anche se inizialmente ci sembra di addentrarci nel cuore della montagna, a diretto contatto con il nostro dolore e le nostre paure, che vengono amplificate dalla situazione che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto molto su un punto, a mio avviso cruciale. Tutta la nostra vita è una continua ricerca della felicità. Tutte le nostre decisioni, spesso inconsciamente, sono orientate al raggiungimento di questo obiettivo. Purtroppo a volte ci si trova in condizioni tali che qualunque decisione si possa prendere ci sembra che faccia peggiorare le cose. Si rimane bloccati in un corto-circuito che ci appare come l'unica scelta logica. Abbiamo la sensazione che fermandoci, ossia non decidendo, quantomeno le cose non peggioreranno. Inoltre speriamo che il tempo guarisca le ferite o almeno lenisca il dolore. Ma a volte si deve avere il coraggio di agire, si deve avere il coraggio di affrontare il rischio di soffrire anche di più. Ma, a mio avviso, è sbagliato negarsi la possibilità di iniziare un percorso che porti fuori dal tunnel. Anche se inizialmente ci sembra di addentrarci nel cuore della montagna, a diretto contatto con il nostro dolore e le nostre paure, che vengono amplificate dalla situazione che stiamo vivendo.


Non potevi essere più chiaro di così.


----------



## sheldon (20 Febbraio 2018)

*La felicita'*

non è un traguardo unico,ma sono dei "momenti" che si raggiungono, è identificare il punto/i preciso/i in cui lo si è raggiunto.Proprio per questo penso che tu con tua moglie di questi momenti ne abbiate gia' raggiunti molti e molti altri ne potreste raggiungere.
Poi...certo, in un determinato momento hai subito una gran botta,ma sul piatto della bilancia cosa pesa di piu?
Non hai la mente lucida per prendere decisioni,lascia passare del tempo prima di prendere qualsiasi posizione.
Temo solo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie come reazione ai tuoi stati d'animo,sono molto rigidi,asettici,ovviamente si sente in torto e si "chiude",pensa che a me darebbe quasi piu' fastidio questo che il tradimento di 10 anni fa.
Per risolvere il problema deve esserti piu' vicina,capirti,il viaggio va bene,ma dopo,io alei farei presente questo
Insomma,perchè non chiedere aiuto a lei?Non è mostrarsi deboli,è anche forse farle comprendere appieno cosa ha generato una sua scelta,è farle comprendere la tua sofferenza,è anche non mostrarsi,cosa che stai facendo,come un toro nell'arena che vede solo rosso perchè è stato ferito.
Poi...ci riuscirete,bene,non ci riuscirete,ok,ma almeno un tentativo per quei 10 anni in cui sicuramente ci sono stati "momenti" di felicita',a parer mio è dovuto.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto molto su un punto, a mio avviso cruciale. *Tutta la nostra vita è una continua ricerca della felicità*. Tutte le nostre decisioni, spesso inconsciamente, sono orientate al raggiungimento di questo obiettivo. Purtroppo a volte ci si trova in condizioni tali che qualunque decisione si possa prendere ci sembra che faccia peggiorare le cose. Si rimane bloccati in un corto-circuito che ci appare come l'unica scelta logica. Abbiamo la sensazione che fermandoci, ossia non decidendo, quantomeno le cose non peggioreranno. Inoltre speriamo che il tempo guarisca le ferite o almeno lenisca il dolore. Ma a volte si deve avere il coraggio di agire, si deve avere il coraggio di affrontare il rischio di soffrire anche di più. Ma, a mio avviso, è sbagliato negarsi la possibilità di iniziare un percorso che porti fuori dal tunnel. Anche se inizialmente ci sembra di addentrarci nel cuore della montagna, a diretto contatto con il nostro dolore e le nostre paure, che vengono amplificate dalla situazione che stiamo vivendo.


Quello che ti ho evidenziato è verissimo e anche giusto, però c'è un però...
L'obiettivo della felicità nella tua situazione non riguarda più solo te perché hai una famiglia.
Rifletti se la scelta di inziare un nuovo percorso, come dici tu, possa portare la felicità anche al resto della tua famiglia, e cioè ai tuoi figli.
Secondo me, quando siamo sposati non possiamo più tanto arrogarci il diritto di essere troppo egoisti pensando solo a noi stessi e quindi alla nostra felicità. 
Va fatta una valutazione molto allargata sulla situazione, parer mio s'intende.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti non era rivolto a te


...forse rivolto a me?


----------



## patroclo (20 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto molto su un punto, a mio avviso cruciale. Tutta la nostra vita è una continua ricerca della felicità. Tutte le nostre decisioni, spesso inconsciamente, sono orientate al raggiungimento di questo obiettivo. Purtroppo a volte ci si trova in condizioni tali che qualunque decisione si possa prendere ci sembra che faccia peggiorare le cose. Si rimane bloccati in un corto-circuito che ci appare come l'unica scelta logica. Abbiamo la sensazione che fermandoci, ossia non decidendo, quantomeno le cose non peggioreranno. Inoltre speriamo che il tempo guarisca le ferite o almeno lenisca il dolore. Ma a volte si deve avere il coraggio di agire, si deve avere il coraggio di affrontare il rischio di soffrire anche di più. Ma, a mio avviso, è sbagliato negarsi la possibilità di iniziare un percorso che porti fuori dal tunnel. Anche se inizialmente ci sembra di addentrarci nel cuore della montagna, a diretto contatto con il nostro dolore e le nostre paure, che vengono amplificate dalla situazione che stiamo vivendo.


Forse mi ripeto....ma dai l'impressione che hai tutta una serie di motivi (non necessariamente consapevoli) per mollarla indipendentemente dal tradimento subito


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> non è un traguardo unico,ma sono dei "momenti" che si raggiungono, è identificare il punto/i preciso/i in cui lo si è raggiunto.Proprio per questo penso che tu con tua moglie di questi momenti ne abbiate gia' raggiunti molti e molti altri ne potreste raggiungere.
> Poi...certo, in un determinato momento hai subito una gran botta,ma sul piatto della bilancia cosa pesa di piu?
> Non hai la mente lucida per prendere decisioni,lascia passare del tempo prima di prendere qualsiasi posizione.
> Temo solo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie come reazione ai tuoi stati d'animo,sono molto rigidi,asettici,ovviamente si sente in torto e si "chiude",pensa che a me darebbe quasi piu' fastidio questo che il tradimento di 10 anni fa.
> ...


Infatti, sono gli atteggiamenti (di chiusura)che hanno in questo momento che li allontanano.
Ma stai aspettando che lei faccia un passo verso di te'???'''


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> non è un traguardo unico,ma sono dei "momenti" che si raggiungono, è identificare il punto/i preciso/i in cui lo si è raggiunto.Proprio per questo penso che tu con tua moglie di questi momenti ne abbiate gia' raggiunti molti e molti altri ne potreste raggiungere.
> Poi...certo, in un determinato momento hai subito una gran botta,ma sul piatto della bilancia cosa pesa di piu?
> Non hai la mente lucida per prendere decisioni,lascia passare del tempo prima di prendere qualsiasi posizione.
> *Temo solo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie come reazione ai tuoi stati d'animo,sono molto rigidi,asettici,ovviamente si sente in torto e si "chiude",pensa che a me darebbe quasi piu' fastidio questo che il tradimento di 10 anni fa.*
> ...


Anche a me.
E' una questione di orgoglio presumo, il vero killer dei rapporti umani.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto molto su un punto, a mio avviso cruciale. *Tutta la nostra vita è una continua ricerca della felicità. Tutte le nostre decisioni, spesso inconsciamente, sono orientate al raggiungimento di questo obiettivo.* Purtroppo a volte ci si trova in condizioni tali che qualunque decisione si possa prendere ci sembra che faccia peggiorare le cose. Si rimane bloccati in un corto-circuito che ci appare come l'unica scelta logica. Abbiamo la sensazione che fermandoci, ossia non decidendo, quantomeno le cose non peggioreranno. Inoltre speriamo che il tempo guarisca le ferite o almeno lenisca il dolore. Ma a volte si deve avere il coraggio di agire, si deve avere il coraggio di affrontare il rischio di soffrire anche di più. Ma, a mio avviso, è sbagliato negarsi la possibilità di iniziare un percorso che porti fuori dal tunnel. Anche se inizialmente ci sembra di addentrarci nel cuore della montagna, a diretto contatto con il nostro dolore e le nostre paure, che vengono amplificate dalla situazione che stiamo vivendo.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8r-8EJ4c8

Ma poi
http://www.oggi.it/gossip/amori/201...la-mia-compagna-e-loredana-lecciso-esclusivo/


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Leggo molti commenti su quello che sarebbe (stato) il nostro rapporto di coppia. Sugli equilibri interni. Sulla considerazione reciproca. Non ho molto da spiegare o da controbattere. L'idea iniziale che ha guidato tutte le nostre azioni fu quella di costruirci un nostro mondo in cui vivere bene insieme ai nostri futuri figli, un mondo tutto nostro, ma integrato nella società. Non abbiamo mai avuto l'intenzione di finire sull'isola di Laguna Blu soli, soletti. E' ovvio che un progetto così ambizioso ideato da due ragazzi non sia stato facile realizzarlo. E credo che sia naturale che nel corso del tempo uno dei due abbia avuto bisogno di un sostegno dall'altro. Più volte siamo andati avanti perchè uno dei due tirava il carretto e l'altro/a era sdraiato/a sopra il carretto, troppo provato/a anche solo per alzare un dito. E' stata la nostra vera forza: noi non ci siamo mai fermati; uno dei due ha sempre tirato anteponendo gli interessi di quello/a dei due che maggiormente avrebbe potuto giovarsi dello sforzo fatto. Quello/a che era in pole position. Ed il fatto che lei, per bravura, intelligenza ed un pizzico di fortuna adesso sia più avanti di me, non mi pesa affatto. Quello che trovo inaccettabile è il fatto che in quella particolare occasione lei abbia cercato e probabilmente trovato le forze per superare un momento difficile tradendomi. E' anche vero che quando mi ha chiesto aiuto io le ho risposto di tenere duro, ma va considerato che il nostro non è stato un percorso tutto rose e fiori. Spesso abbiamo dovuto costruire la nostra strada, non potendo percorrere quella che ci era stata tracciata da altri, con grande fatica. Tutto sommato, penso che lei cedette in quel momento perchè voleva fare una esperienza che le mancava. Tutto convergeva verso quel punto nodale, sepolto dentro di lei, ma che premeva per venire a galla. E quale migliore occasione di quella che le si presentò? Un tipo palestrato il giusto, intelligente, propenso ad un'avventura mordi e fuggi, che conosceva anche bene perchè lo frequentava da oltre un anno. Verosimilmente in salute, fattore da non trascurare.


Sai cosa manca veramente in questo messaggio? I sentimenti.
Se continui a parlare di tua moglie solo come una fradda calcolatrice che si è concessa una trasgressione quando ha voluto o potuto e se pensi a lei solo in questi termini secondo me sei in errore.

Il punto del mio discorso è questo: Senti di essere stato amato da tua moglie? Senti che lei ti ama adesso? 
Dovresti considerare anche questo, al di là della fiducia da ricostruire.

Lei ha macchiato la vostra epica di coppia, ma forse le coppie non vivono solo di epica.


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8r-8EJ4c8
> 
> Ma poi
> http://www.oggi.it/gossip/amori/201...la-mia-compagna-e-loredana-lecciso-esclusivo/


 Eh.


----------



## The guardian (20 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Forse mi ripeto....ma dai l'impressione che hai tutta una serie di motivi (non necessariamente consapevoli) per mollarla indipendentemente dal tradimento subito


straquoto
lo dico da sempre c'è dell altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> straquoto
> lo dico da sempre c'è dell altro


 da tempo si sarà stancato di essere sottomesso, questa è l'occasione d'oro di levarsi il gioco di una moglie prevaricatrice. Finalmente lei ha commesso un errore e lui può fare la voce grossa.


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...forse rivolto a me?


Neanche a te


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da tempo si sarà stancato di essere sottomesso, questa è l'occasione d'oro di levarsi il gioco di una moglie prevaricatrice. Finalmente lei ha commesso un errore e lui può fare la voce grossa.


Dai...non pensavo avessi una così bassa considerazione.


----------



## Outdider (20 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che ti ho evidenziato è verissimo e anche giusto, però c'è un però...
> L'obiettivo della felicità nella tua situazione non riguarda più solo te perché hai una famiglia.
> Rifletti se la scelta di inziare un nuovo percorso, come dici tu, possa portare la felicità anche al resto della tua famiglia, e cioè ai tuoi figli.
> Secondo me, quando siamo sposati non possiamo più tanto arrogarci il diritto di essere troppo egoisti pensando solo a noi stessi e quindi alla nostra felicità.
> Va fatta una valutazione molto allargata sulla situazione, parer mio s'intende.


Hai ragione. Forse lui la pensava così prima di scoprire tutto...ed una volta scoperto il tutto è diventato lui l'egoista solo perché vuole allontanarsi per poter assimilare il dolore?


----------



## The guardian (20 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da tempo si sarà stancato di essere sottomesso, questa è l'occasione d'oro di levarsi il gioco di una moglie prevaricatrice. Finalmente lei ha commesso un errore e lui può fare la voce grossa.


infatti


----------



## sheldon (20 Febbraio 2018)

le parole e gli atteggiamenti della moglie riportati da random nelle varie situazioni potrebbero far pensare ad un carattere forte,decisionista,penso invece che siano solamente dettati dalla paura.
Poi non era forse random,che nonostante il parere contrario di lei l'aveva convinta a trattenersi lontano da casa per un altro periodo?(Per favore evitiamo dietrologie rispetto a questa decisione)
Non basta descrivere una donna che ha successo e che tenacemente raggiunge i propri ideali lavorativi e non per dire che il coniuge è un sottomesso.
Lui,secondo me è un "testardo",quindi gia' di per se in antitesi con la definizione di  sottomesso perchè "inamovibile" nelle sue decisioni...questo è il suo vero problema,non la sottomissione.
Aggiungo, una persona col suo carattere non avrebbe aspettato questa occasione per prendere la palla al balzo per allontanarsi,avrebbe agito alla prima


----------



## sheldon (20 Febbraio 2018)

*Aggiungo ancora*

Chi è che passa dalle minacce del tipo "resterai sotto un ponte" a "ho preso le ferie cosi' facciamo un viaggio insieme",cambiando completamente atteggiamento?...ok,è lei che deve porci rimedio.
Chi è invece che da subito e sottolineo subito ha preso la decisione di rompere e di allontanarsi senza pensare a niente altro che all'orgoglio ferito?
Vi sembra un sottomesso?
Probabilmente sono due persone con due bei caratterini


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Chi è che passa dalle minacce del tipo "resterai sotto un ponte" a "ho preso le ferie cosi' facciamo un viaggio insieme",cambiando completamente atteggiamento?...ok,è lei che deve porci rimedio.
> Chi è invece che da subito e sottolineo subito ha preso la decisione di rompere e di allontanarsi senza pensare a niente altro che all'orgoglio ferito?
> Vi sembra un sottomesso?
> Probabilmente sono due persone con due bei caratterini


Io non capisco neanche come si possa supporre questioni di potere da pochi post. Poi sono Io quella che fa la piccola Freud.
I rapporti di forza nelle coppie sono incomprensibili da fuori e spesso pure dall’interno.
Inoltre non sono una questione importante in questa vicenda.
La reazione orgogliosa può essere impulsiva, ma poi bisogna ragionare.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco neanche come si possa supporre questioni di potere da pochi post. Poi sono Io quella che fa la piccola Freud.
> I rapporti di forza nelle coppie sono incomprensibili da fuori e spesso pure dall’interno.
> *Inoltre non sono una questione importante in questa vicenda.*
> La reazione orgogliosa può essere impulsiva, ma poi bisogna ragionare.


E qual 'è la cosa importante in questa vicenda, secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E qual 'è la cosa importante in questa vicenda, secondo te?


Per me è importante che Random contestualizzi.
Per me Storia non era la sua materia preferita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dai...non pensavo avessi una così bassa considerazione.


 ma.....non è bassa considerazione, semmai un senso di possesso strano in una coppia


----------



## random (21 Febbraio 2018)

provo a spiegare alcune cose che do personalmente per scontate, ma che evidentemente scontate non lo sono. Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci siamo messi insieme. io, pur essendo imbranato avevo già avuto un'esperienza importante. Lei, invece, no. Ho sempre sentito molto questa responsabilità. In fondo aveva rinunciato a tantissimo per stare con me. Forse ad un futuro migliore? Onestamente non credo. Ma aveva comunque accettato di intraprendere una storia complicata. Tutto il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti ha risentito sempre di questo. Ho sempre attribuito il suo caratteraccio al fatto che non si sia mai potuta confrontare con ragazzi della sua età disposti a mandarla a quel paese al suo primo sbalzo d'umore. Alcune esperienze, a cui ha più o meno consapevolmente rinunciato, sono sicuro che  avrebbero contribuito in modo decisivo a maturarla. In effetti sono sempre stato un tipo paziente, riflessivo  e questo mio atteggiamento immagino che abbia avuto un peso notevole nella sua scelta. Per farla breve, tante, tantissime cose che nel corso degli anni le ho concesso, più o meno volontariamente,  le ho sempre ritenute un giusto contrappunto al fatto che lei avesse deciso di stare con me fin da adolescente. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questa è la realtà.
Le ho dato tanto, le ho dato tutto. Ma se mi ha tradito, allora le ho dato troppo. Ed allora, mi riprendo quello che è mio, così come lei si è ripresa, forse legittimamente come ha scritto Diletta, quello che era suo. Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di capire se davvero ero quello giusto. (ma questo significa che in caso di risposta negativa mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure mi avrebbe tradito continuamente? Ma non vi sembra una opzione inaccettabile dal mio punto di vista?).  Lei non è più la mia Regina Bianca. E' una partner come tante altre al mondo. Una partner con cui stare bene, da rispettare e da cui volere il rispetto.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> provo a spiegare alcune cose che do personalmente per scontate, ma che evidentemente scontate non lo sono. Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci siamo messi insieme. io, pur essendo imbranato avevo già avuto un'esperienza importante. Lei, invece, no. Ho sempre sentito molto questa responsabilità. In fondo aveva rinunciato a tantissimo per stare con me. Forse ad un futuro migliore? Onestamente non credo. Ma aveva comunque accettato di intraprendere una storia complicata. Tutto il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti ha risentito sempre di questo. Ho sempre attribuito il suo caratteraccio al fatto che non si sia mai potuta confrontare con ragazzi della sua età disposti a mandarla a quel paese al suo primo sbalzo d'umore. Alcune esperienze, a cui ha più o meno consapevolmente rinunciato, sono sicuro che  avrebbero contribuito in modo decisivo a maturarla. In effetti sono sempre stato un tipo paziente, riflessivo  e questo mio atteggiamento immagino che abbia avuto un peso notevole nella sua scelta. Per farla breve, tante, tantissime cose che nel corso degli anni le ho concesso, più o meno volontariamente,  le ho sempre ritenute un giusto contrappunto al fatto che lei avesse deciso di stare con me fin da adolescente. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questa è la realtà.
> Le ho dato tanto, le ho dato tutto. Ma se mi ha tradito, allora le ho dato troppo. Ed allora, mi riprendo quello che è mio, così come lei si è ripresa, forse legittimamente come ha scritto Diletta, quello che era suo. Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di capire se davvero ero quello giusto. (ma questo significa che in caso di risposta negativa mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure mi avrebbe tradito continuamente? Ma non vi sembra una opzione inaccettabile dal mio punto di vista?).  Lei non è più la mia Regina Bianca. E' una partner come tante altre al mondo. Una partner con cui stare bene, da rispettare e da cui volere il rispetto.


Si ma se le corna ti pesano, non puoi farci niente, hai voglia a discutere il peso non si alleggerisce, anzi. I più propendono per la salvezza del matrimonio, io ti dico che forse è meglio mandarla a cagare, perché non la perdonerai mai , perché? Credi che le corna non ti calzino bene. 
 E comunque ricordati che o con lei o senza di lei sempre cornuto sei. Pardon


----------



## delfino curioso (21 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> provo a spiegare alcune cose che do personalmente per scontate, ma che evidentemente scontate non lo sono. Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci siamo messi insieme. io, pur essendo imbranato avevo già avuto un'esperienza importante. Lei, invece, no. Ho sempre sentito molto questa responsabilità. In fondo aveva rinunciato a tantissimo per stare con me. Forse ad un futuro migliore? Onestamente non credo. Ma aveva comunque accettato di intraprendere una storia complicata. Tutto il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti ha risentito sempre di questo. Ho sempre attribuito il suo caratteraccio al fatto che non si sia mai potuta confrontare con ragazzi della sua età disposti a mandarla a quel paese al suo primo sbalzo d'umore. Alcune esperienze, a cui ha più o meno consapevolmente rinunciato, sono sicuro che  avrebbero contribuito in modo decisivo a maturarla. In effetti sono sempre stato un tipo paziente, riflessivo  e questo mio atteggiamento immagino che abbia avuto un peso notevole nella sua scelta. Per farla breve, tante, tantissime cose che nel corso degli anni le ho concesso, più o meno volontariamente,  le ho sempre ritenute un giusto contrappunto al fatto che lei avesse deciso di stare con me fin da adolescente. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questa è la realtà.
> Le ho dato tanto, le ho dato tutto. Ma se mi ha tradito, allora le ho dato troppo. Ed allora, mi riprendo quello che è mio, così come lei si è ripresa, forse legittimamente come ha scritto Diletta, quello che era suo. Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di capire se davvero ero quello giusto. (ma questo significa che in caso di risposta negativa mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure mi avrebbe tradito continuamente? Ma non vi sembra una opzione inaccettabile dal mio punto di vista?).  Lei non è più la mia Regina Bianca. E' una partner come tante altre al mondo. Una partner con cui stare bene, da rispettare e da cui volere il rispetto.


Il tuo punto di vista lo comprendo, quello che penso è che un chiarimento che avvenga al di fuori dei vostri "schemi" sia fondamentale (mettete in stand-by il "cervello" per un paio di giorni) riflettete sul vostro rapporto e alla fine vi sarà più chiaro quello che sarà il vostro futuro.
Se continuate a stare su posizioni così rigide non risolverete nulla.


----------



## sheldon (21 Febbraio 2018)

*Scusa random*

scrivi:"Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di capire se davvero ero quello giusto. (ma questo significa che in caso di risposta negativa mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure mi avrebbe tradito continuamente",ma chi te le ha dette queste cose?...Lei?Andrea?Elena?Marco? Non te le ha dette nessuno,è solo l'arrabbiatura che te le fa pensare.
In effetti una frase simile te la ha scritta Brunetta,ma con tutto il rispetto,la sua è solo una ipotesi.
Un confronto pensi che duri un paio di ore?Dai...sarebbero stati giorni prima di prendere una decisione di tale portata.
In effetti tu stesso ti contraddici perchè avevi scritto che precedentemente riguardo al suo momento Andrea ti aveva detto:"No, secondo me no, almeno per il periodo che abbiamo lavorato insieme. Nonostante le decine di occasioni. Se ti può consolare, sappi che si stava pentendo di quello che stava facendo praticamente nel momento stesso che lo facevamo. Si oscurò subito, appena passata l'eccitazione. ",rifletti,ti sembrano tempistiche e sentimenti per un confronto con il vostro rapporto?
In effetti il tuo pensiero oggi è in contrasto con un altro post sempre scritto da te,infatti in precedenza non parlavi di confronto con la vostra relazione,ma sempre parole tue  "Ha fatto una cazzata in un momento di debolezza".
Mi sembra,che per giustificare le tue decisioni,uscita di casa,eventuale separazione,tu stai costruendo all'interno della tua testa una serie di elucubrazioni non supportate da nulla,per rendere piu' grave il fatto ed essere "giustificato".
Per carita',sei sotto botta e non lucido,quindi il tutto puo' starci,ma proprio per questo prendi tempo,tanto non ti cambia niente,rifletti,non prendere decisioni quando sei in queste condizioni
Ma a voi dirigenti della PA non tengono i corsi per la gestione dello stress,come a noi nel privato,perchè vedi capiresti che molti stressor ti appartengono in questo momentooche informazioni,problemi di comunicazione,divergenza di valori personali,tradimento,gelosia.
Sei la "tipica" persona sotto stress,non lucida e se non sei lucido non puoi prendere decisioni importanti,è l'abc di come comportarsi sul lavoro...ma anche e soprattutto nella vita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> provo a spiegare alcune cose che do personalmente per scontate, ma che evidentemente scontate non lo sono. Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci siamo messi insieme. io, pur essendo imbranato avevo già avuto un'esperienza importante. Lei, invece, no. Ho sempre sentito molto questa responsabilità. In fondo aveva rinunciato a tantissimo per stare con me. Forse ad un futuro migliore? Onestamente non credo. Ma aveva comunque accettato di intraprendere una storia complicata. Tutto il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti ha risentito sempre di questo. Ho sempre attribuito il suo caratteraccio al fatto che non si sia mai potuta confrontare con ragazzi della sua età disposti a mandarla a quel paese al suo primo sbalzo d'umore. Alcune esperienze, a cui ha più o meno consapevolmente rinunciato, sono sicuro che  avrebbero contribuito in modo decisivo a maturarla. In effetti sono sempre stato un tipo paziente, riflessivo  e questo mio atteggiamento immagino che abbia avuto un peso notevole nella sua scelta. Per farla breve, tante, tantissime cose che nel corso degli anni le ho concesso, più o meno volontariamente,  le ho sempre ritenute un giusto contrappunto al fatto che lei avesse deciso di stare con me fin da adolescente. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questa è la realtà.
> Le ho dato tanto, le ho dato tutto. Ma se mi ha tradito, allora le ho dato troppo. Ed allora, mi riprendo quello che è mio, così come lei si è ripresa, forse legittimamente come ha scritto Diletta, quello che era suo. Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di capire se davvero ero quello giusto. (ma questo significa che in caso di risposta negativa mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure mi avrebbe tradito continuamente? Ma non vi sembra una opzione inaccettabile dal mio punto di vista?).  Lei non è più la mia Regina Bianca. E' una partner come tante altre al mondo. Una partner con cui stare bene, da rispettare e da cui volere il rispetto.


Se uno mi facesse un discorso del genere o se mi facesse percepire questo lo lascerei.


----------



## farmer (21 Febbraio 2018)

Random ma adesso la situazione com'è, sei fuori casa? Lei la senti? E cosa ti dice? Secondo me  vi state allontanando troppo e in maniera irreparabile. .....Ma forse è quello che vuoi tu


----------



## random (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno mi facesse un discorso del genere o se mi facesse percepire questo lo lascerei.



lasciarlo, a mio parere, è un tuo diritto. Tradirlo invece no.


----------



## Outdider (21 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> lasciarlo, a mio parere, è un tuo diritto. Tradirlo invece no.


Quotone


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

*Possibile?*

Possibile che non ci si voglia rendere conto che certe relazioni sono squilibrate?
Con il tradimento o senza tradimento lo squilibrio non è una bella cosa.


----------



## oriente70 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lascia o tradisci ... Nuovo quiz..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

La Regina Bianca?
E lui cos’è? Il Re d’oro?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile che non ci si voglia rendere conto che certe relazioni sono squilibrate?
> Con il tradimento o senza tradimento lo squilibrio non è una bella cosa.


Sto facendo mente locale cercando di ricordare tra le varie coppie che conosco quelle che vivono relazioni equilibrate ma faccio fatica.
Temo che un po' tutti ci si sia rassegnati a una discreta componente di squilibrio.


----------



## Outdider (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto facendo mente locale cercando di ricordare tra le varie coppie che conosco quelle che vivono relazioni equilibrate ma faccio fatica.
> Temo che un po' tutti ci si sia rassegnati a una discreta componente di squilibrio.


È impossibile non essere d'accordo con te.


----------



## insane (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile che non ci si voglia rendere conto che certe relazioni sono squilibrate?
> Con il tradimento o senza tradimento lo squilibrio non è una bella cosa.


Non esistono rapporti equilibrati al 50%, la bilancia pende sempre, anche se poco, da una delle due parti.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto facendo mente locale cercando di ricordare tra le varie coppie che conosco quelle che vivono relazioni equilibrate ma faccio fatica.
> Temo che un po' tutti ci si sia rassegnati a una discreta componente di squilibrio.


Troppo equilibrio sarebbe anche indice di due persone Troppo simili che hanno poco da darsi e completarsi.


----------



## Lostris (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Regina Bianca?
> E lui cos’è? Il Re d’oro?


Credo che abbia usato questo termine in relazione ad un post di Ipazia, che l’aveva definita Regina Nera.. se non sbaglio.


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che abbia usato questo termine in relazione ad un post di Ipazia, che l’aveva definita Regina Nera.. se non sbaglio.


Non sbagli, è una definizione illuminante, l'avevo ripresa anch' io.


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto facendo mente locale cercando di ricordare tra le varie coppie che conosco quelle che vivono relazioni equilibrate ma faccio fatica.
> Temo che un po' tutti ci si sia rassegnati a una discreta componente di squilibrio.


E' vero. Le relazioni perfettamente equilibrate non esistono presumibilmente e qui rientriamo anche nella definizione di "potere" all' interno di una coppia.
Ma il punto non è quello, la cosa che conta di più tra due persone è la reciproca empatia ed il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero. Le relazioni perfettamente equilibrate non esistono presumibilmente e qui rientriamo anche nella definizione di "potere" all' interno di una coppia.
> Ma il punto non è quello, la cosa che conta di più tra due persone è la reciproca empatia ed il senso di responsabilità nei confronti dell'altro.


Mi scuso per il Regina Bianca non avevo capito .

Certo che in tutte le coppie non c’è perfetto equilibrio, ma quel disequilibrio è ...equilibrato. Se non funziona non lo è e deve essere riconosciuto e non rivendicato.


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri sera abbiamo parlato a lungo, dopo che per alcuni giorni ci eravamo detti solo lo stretto indispensabile per andare avanti. Mi ha chiesto se davvero voglio andare via e perchè. Ha proposto di andare da uno psicologo. Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che maggiormente, in tutta la situazione, trovo inaccettabile. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il trauma di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito. Mi ha detto che mi ha trattato troppo bene, mi ha viziato. Poi ha iniziato un elenco quasi interminabile di amici e conoscenti, donne e uomini, che sono stati traditi o lasciati. Di alcune storie, avvenute nel suo ufficio non sapevo nulla. Devo ammettere che sono davvero tanti. Ma non me ne frega niente. Ha continuato con un elenco di persone che ci hanno provato con lei nel corso degli anni. Tutte cose che già sapevo, (anche di Andrea sapevo che ci aveva provato, per la verità). Ma sentirmeli citare tutti insieme in ordine cronologico è stato ugualmente snervante. Mi ha detto che per lei quell'unica avventura è finita immediatamente e che si è sempre considerata una donna fedele: non può essere un unico errore a fare di lei una cattiva persona. Mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare, fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
Io ho detto che voglio prendermi tutto il tempo che mi servirà per chiarirmi le idee. Mi ha detto che potrei andare a stare da mia madre, ai bambini potremmo dire che la nonna non vuole stare l'inverno da sola. Potrei tornare a casa a giugno, per le vacanze dei bimbi. Inoltre mi vorrebbe a casa almeno il fine settimana, sabato e domenica.
Inoltre,si è offerta senza che io l'abbia chiesto di annullare l'iscrizione in palestra. Una cosa che, lo confesso, mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio. Proprio in palestra un paio di persone ci stanno provando con insistenza con lei. Avrei sempre voluto chiederle di smettere di andarci, ma non l'avevo mai fatto. Lei lo sapeva, naturalmente. Questa offerta spontanea devo dire che mi ha molto sorpreso. Così come il fatto che abbia accettato che io vada via, (anche se le due case distano 200 metri). Ma ancora più strano è  che debba passare i fine settimana con lei. Da un lato credo che forse ci tiene davvero a me. Dall'altro mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio. Alla fine mi ha ripetuto che la separazione posso scordarmela.


----------



## insane (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ...
> fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
> ...
> mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio
> ...


Emblematico. 

Vuoi sul serio accollarti una giudiziale con una che mette gia' adesso dei paletti del genere?

Fatti furbo, rimani, hai solo da perderci a fare la guerra con lei


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Emblematico.
> 
> Vuoi sul serio accollarti una giudiziale con una che mette gia' adesso dei paletti del genere?
> 
> Fatti furbo, rimani, hai solo da perderci a fare la guerra con lei



Ha detto anche che alla fine rinsavirò e la ringrazierò...
Forse ha ragione. Basterà che da ora in poi stia attento quando passo attraverso le porte:mexican:


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2018)

....fossi in te accetterei l'invito per la terapia di coppia, il pompino mi sembra il minore dei problemi....


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....fossi in te accetterei l'invito per la terapia di coppia, il pompino mi sembra il minore dei problemi....


L’ingoio è peggio.


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L’ingoio è peggio.



Secondo me, basandomi sul racconto suo e su quello di Andrea, non si è fatta mancare nulla. Molto  probabilmente lo avrà fatto una volta sola, ma ha preso il pacchetto completo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....fossi in te accetterei l'invito per la terapia di coppia, il pompino mi sembra il minore dei problemi....


Ma tu mi sai spiegare perché alcuni uomini sono così?


----------



## insane (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ha detto anche che alla fine rinsavirò e la ringrazierò...
> Forse ha ragione. Basterà che da ora in poi stia attento quando passo attraverso le porte:mexican:


Magari non e' che la ringrazierai, pero' hai da guadagnarci anche tu una nuova consapevolezza di come si gestiscono i rapporti.

Poi puoi sempre farti un'amante anche tu eh, non per ripicca, ma se ti dovesse capitare in futuro magari penserai "massi' vaffanculo" e ti toglierai lo sfizio senza troppe remore morali


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato a lungo, dopo che per alcuni giorni ci eravamo detti solo lo stretto indispensabile per andare avanti. Mi ha chiesto se davvero voglio andare via e perchè. Ha proposto di andare da uno psicologo. Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che maggiormente, in tutta la situazione, trovo inaccettabile. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il trauma di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e *poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita*. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito. Mi ha detto che mi ha trattato troppo bene, mi ha viziato. Poi ha iniziato un elenco quasi interminabile di amici e conoscenti, donne e uomini, che sono stati traditi o lasciati. Di alcune storie, avvenute nel suo ufficio non sapevo nulla. Devo ammettere che sono davvero tanti. Ma non me ne frega niente. Ha continuato con un elenco di persone che ci hanno provato con lei nel corso degli anni. Tutte cose che già sapevo, (anche di Andrea sapevo che ci aveva provato, per la verità). Ma sentirmeli citare tutti insieme in ordine cronologico è stato ugualmente snervante. Mi ha detto che per lei quell'unica avventura è finita immediatamente e che si è sempre considerata una donna fedele:* non può essere un unico errore a fare di lei una cattiva persona.* Mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare, fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
> Io ho detto che voglio prendermi tutto il tempo che mi servirà per chiarirmi le idee. Mi ha detto che potrei andare a stare da mia madre, ai bambini potremmo dire che la nonna non vuole stare l'inverno da sola. Potrei tornare a casa a giugno, per le vacanze dei bimbi. Inoltre mi vorrebbe a casa almeno il fine settimana, sabato e domenica.
> Inoltre,si è offerta senza che io l'abbia chiesto di annullare l'iscrizione in palestra. Una cosa che, lo confesso, mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio. Proprio in palestra un paio di persone ci stanno provando con insistenza con lei. Avrei sempre voluto chiederle di smettere di andarci, ma non l'avevo mai fatto. Lei lo sapeva, naturalmente. Questa offerta spontanea devo dire che mi ha molto sorpreso. Così come il fatto che abbia accettato che io vada via, (anche se le due case distano 200 metri). Ma ancora più strano è  che debba passare i fine settimana con lei. Da un lato credo che forse ci tiene davvero a me. Dall'altro mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio. Alla fine mi ha ripetuto che la separazione posso scordarmela.


Bè, su questo (l'evidenziato) non sarei molto d'accordo...
Il fastidio che può derivare dal pensiero che il nostro uomo/donna abbia fatto certe cose prima di conoscere noi non ha niente a che vedere con quello che si presenta quando quelle certe cose sono state fatte in parallelo a noi!
E' proprio tutta un'altra storia.

Il rosso mi trova completamente d'accordo invece.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Secondo me, basandomi sul racconto suo e su quello di Andrea, non si è fatta mancare nulla. Molto  probabilmente lo avrà fatto una volta sola, ma ha preso il pacchetto completo.


Se non lo archivi, so cazzi.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu mi sai spiegare perché alcuni uomini sono così?


Perché hanno beccato parecchi no nella loro vita che hanno accresciuto esageratamente l'importanza dei (pochi) sì.
Chi è abituato ai sì dà un peso minore a queste cose.
Chi decide per il sì ancora meno.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Secondo me, basandomi sul racconto suo e su quello di Andrea, non si è fatta mancare nulla. Molto  probabilmente lo avrà fatto una volta sola, ma *ha preso il pacchetto completo*.


Bè, entrando nel particolare, diciamo che il p.....o fa parte dei preliminari, quindi non c'è da stupirsi, diciamo che è nella norma.

P.S.: non sono riuscita neanche a scriverlo, stamani mi è presa così, perché per me impossibile da collocare, insieme al rapporto completo beninteso, in un contesto privo di sentimento, dove esiste soltanto, e ripeto, soltanto, una attrazione, pur grandissima. Io prima mi dovrei innamorare, poi arriverebbe tutto il resto, ma questa sono io e ho finalmente capito una cosetta così banale, ma fondamentale: che gli altri sono diversi da me, pertanto mi sono sforzata a cercare di capire ed accettare questo.
L'assunto: "io non l'avrei mai fatto" ha ostacolato moltissimo il percorso, oltre a non portarmi da nessuna parte.


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L’ingoio è peggio.


senza ingoio dovrebbe essere proibito per legge 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu mi sai spiegare perché alcuni uomini sono così?


.....no!
In realtà di ipotesi te ne potrei fare tante. Nel caso specifico ho sempre l'impressione che il nostro amico viva in un mondo tutto suo e deve quindi farsi chiarezza, faccio capire se certe cose le pensa veramente o sono pretesti ( più o meno inconsci) per mollare la moglie


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, entrando nel particolare, *diciamo che il p.....o fa parte dei preliminari*, quindi non c'è da stupirsi, diciamo che è nella norma.


Per ritornare sulla questione dell'ingoio di cui si è parlato anche giorni fa.
Non so voi, ma io, a 50 anni, se vengo con un pompino, dopo mi fermo. Non ho più voglia e non riesco più a fare sesso per un po'. Quindi per me il pompino con eiaculazione è conclusivo, eventualmente, di un rapporto, quando lei è venuta e io no.
Oppure un preliminare senza eiaculazione che precede la penetrazione. O un atto a sé stante, magari reciproco.
Ma può anche non esserci una fellatio, se proprio vogliamo. Anche perché tra la penetrazione e una fellatio preferisco sempre la prima e se il tempo per fare sesso è quello che è... si sceglie di passare subito al sodo. Sono lontani i tempi in cui avevo dei pomeriggi interi a disposizione, purtroppo. In ogni caso non è nulla di trascendentale, fa parte dell'atto sessuale e nulla più.
Se lo si è caricato di significati simbolici è un problema diverso dal tradimento che va affrontato.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> senza ingoio dovrebbe essere proibito per legge


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per ritornare sulla questione dell'ingoio di cui si è parlato anche giorni fa.
> Non so voi, ma io, a 50 anni, se vengo con un pompino, dopo mi fermo. Non ho più voglia e non riesco più a fare sesso per un po'. Quindi per me il pompino con eiaculazione è conclusivo, eventualmente, di un rapporto, quando lei è venuta e io no.
> Oppure un preliminare senza eiaculazione che precede la penetrazione. O un atto a sé stante, magari reciproco.
> Ma può anche non esserci una fellatio, se proprio vogliamo. Anche perché tra la penetrazione e una fellatio preferisco sempre la prima e se il tempo per fare sesso è quello che è... si sceglie di passare subito al sodo. Sono lontani i tempi in cui avevo dei pomeriggi interi a disposizione, purtroppo. In ogni caso non è nulla di trascendentale, fa parte dell'atto sessuale e nulla più.
> Se lo si è caricato di *significati simbolici* è un problema diverso dal tradimento che va affrontato.


Eh proprio così.


----------



## ivanl (22 Febbraio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Magari non e' che la ringrazierai, pero' hai da guadagnarci anche tu una nuova consapevolezza di come si gestiscono i rapporti.
> 
> Poi puoi sempre farti un'amante anche tu eh, non per ripicca, ma se ti dovesse capitare in futuro magari penserai "massi' vaffanculo" e ti toglierai lo sfizio senza troppe remore morali


confermo, nuova consapevolezza e si vive decisamente meglio


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato a lungo, dopo che per alcuni giorni ci eravamo detti solo lo stretto indispensabile per andare avanti. Mi ha chiesto se davvero voglio andare via e perchè. Ha proposto di andare da uno psicologo. Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che maggiormente, in tutta la situazione, trovo inaccettabile. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il trauma di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito. Mi ha detto che mi ha trattato troppo bene, mi ha viziato. Poi ha iniziato un elenco quasi interminabile di amici e conoscenti, donne e uomini, che sono stati traditi o lasciati. Di alcune storie, avvenute nel suo ufficio non sapevo nulla. Devo ammettere che sono davvero tanti. Ma non me ne frega niente. Ha continuato con un elenco di persone che ci hanno provato con lei nel corso degli anni. Tutte cose che già sapevo, (anche di Andrea sapevo che ci aveva provato, per la verità). Ma sentirmeli citare tutti insieme in ordine cronologico è stato ugualmente snervante. Mi ha detto che per lei quell'unica avventura è finita immediatamente e che si è sempre considerata una donna fedele: non può essere un unico errore a fare di lei una cattiva persona. Mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare, fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
> Io ho detto che voglio prendermi tutto il tempo che mi servirà per chiarirmi le idee. Mi ha detto che potrei andare a stare da mia madre, ai bambini potremmo dire che la nonna non vuole stare l'inverno da sola. Potrei tornare a casa a giugno, per le vacanze dei bimbi. Inoltre mi vorrebbe a casa almeno il fine settimana, sabato e domenica.
> Inoltre,si è offerta senza che io l'abbia chiesto di annullare l'iscrizione in palestra. Una cosa che, lo confesso, mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio. Proprio in palestra un paio di persone ci stanno provando con insistenza con lei. Avrei sempre voluto chiederle di smettere di andarci, ma non l'avevo mai fatto. Lei lo sapeva, naturalmente. Questa offerta spontanea devo dire che mi ha molto sorpreso. Così come il fatto che abbia accettato che io vada via, (anche se le due case distano 200 metri). Ma ancora più strano è  che debba passare i fine settimana con lei. Da un lato credo che forse ci tiene davvero a me. Dall'altro mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio. Alla fine mi ha ripetuto che la separazione posso scordarmela.


Dai una svolta alla tua vita.
Ti ha viziato troppo.
Non separarti ma cambia..
Falla andare in palestra e vai insieme a lei..
Trova tempo per te stesso.
Vai da una psicologa almeno bona. "sceglila te"
Cambia.
E confrontatevi ... Il fatto che in questi anni abbia glissato determinate storie con te non è positivo , dimostra che non fai parte del suo mondo.
Non fermarti a rimuginare ormai è successo.
Cambia stile di vita.. Vivi.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh proprio così.


Faccio un esempio.
Se io ti vedo nuda, mica mi sconvolgo. Questo perché sono abituato a vedere persone nude, quindi per me la vista di un corpo non ha un particolare significato.
Probabilmente per te potrebbe essere già diverso, potresti - ipotizzo - provare sensazioni come la vergogna, o anche solo un po' di imbarazzo, perché ti trovi in una situazione che è inusuale. Per una persona educata a considerare il nudo come qualcosa di associato al sesso e quest'ultimo gravato da sensi di colpa, la vista di una persona nuda al di fuori dell'ambito sessuale potrebbe anche risultare  traumatizzante. Ricordi quell'episodio di quel nordafricano che mi minacciò con una roncola o un machete quando facevo il bagno nudo con mia moglie e mia figlia su una spiaggia deserta? In quel caso quell'individuo ebbe una reazione fortemente aggressiva, perché il mio agire aveva messo in discussione il suo sentire e non poteva tollerarlo.
Eppure in fin dei conti una persona nuda non è altro che un essere umano privo di vestiti.
E' chi guarda che dà il significato.
Lo stesso vale per il pompino. Chi è abituato a farli e a riceverli e a goderne senza sensi di colpa, non vedrà alcun significato recondito nel gesto tutto sommato comune a tutti o quasi. Una persona adulta, tutto sommato, ha già passato da anni il mistero del corpo che è proprio dell'adolescenza e certe cose dovrebbe averle assimilate e relativizzate attraverso la pratica.  
Se però questo non avviene e si perpetuano per esempio anche da adulti certe visioni adolescenziali, può capitare - non è detto sia questo il caso, comunque - che quel pompino sia visto in maniera un po' distorta. 
Poi ci sono altre ragioni, più ambientali o culturali. Bisognerebbe capire.


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio.
> Se io ti vedo nuda, mica mi sconvolgo. Questo perché sono abituato a vedere persone nude, quindi per me la vista di un corpo non ha un particolare significato.
> Probabilmente per te potrebbe essere già diverso, potresti - ipotizzo - provare sensazioni come la vergogna, o anche solo un po' di imbarazzo, perché ti trovi in una situazione che è inusuale. Per una persona educata a considerare il nudo come qualcosa di associato al sesso e quest'ultimo gravato da sensi di colpa, la vista di una persona nuda al di fuori dell'ambito sessuale potrebbe anche risultare  traumatizzante. Ricordi quell'episodio di quel nordafricano che mi minacciò con una roncola o un machete quando facevo il bagno nudo con mia moglie e mia figlia su una spiaggia deserta? In quel caso quell'individuo ebbe una reazione fortemente aggressiva, perché il mio agire aveva messo in discussione il suo sentire e non poteva tollerarlo.
> Eppure in fin dei conti una persona nuda non è altro che un essere umano privo di vestiti.
> ...



La state facendo più complicata di quanto non sia. Le ha succhiato il c. e si è fatta venire in bocca. Un buco nero, da qualunque angolatura lo si guardi è sempre un buco nero.


----------



## sheldon (22 Febbraio 2018)

*Allora*

il dire da parte di tua moglie che non consentira' mai ad una separazione consensuale piu' che a minacciare una giudiziale io la interpreto come una dichiarazione del tenere al vostro matrimonio che si conferma nella richiesta di passare i weekend insieme,per non allontanarvi troppo,per poter parlare,per starti accanto ed anche per non sconvolgere la vita ai bimbi,dimostrando loro che il vostro rapporto è modificato da agenti esterni a voi


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La state facendo più complicata di quanto non sia. Le ha succhiato il c. e si è fatta venire in bocca. Un buco nero, da qualunque angolatura lo si guardi è sempre un buco nero.


Si ma qui ci trovano le giustificazioni


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La state facendo più complicata di quanto non sia. Gli ha succhiato il c. e si è fatta venire in bocca. Un buco nero, da qualunque angolatura lo si guardi è sempre un buco nero.


Ma non è farla complicata.. la domanda è: e quindi?

A meno che non si pensi che due amanti giochino a ramino, la sopracitata è una pratica sessuale normalissima. 

Capirei l’accento se lei con te rifiutasse tale pratica.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> il dire da parte di tua moglie che non consentira' mai ad una separazione consensuale piu' che a minacciare una giudiziale io la interpreto come una dichiarazione del tenere al vostro matrimonio che si conferma nella richiesta di passare i weekend insieme,per non allontanarvi troppo,per poter parlare,per starti accanto ed anche per non sconvolgere la vita ai bimbi,dimostrando loro che il vostro rapporto è modificato da agenti esterni a voi


Non sono un esperto in materia ma a me sembra che la separazione non sia una cosa "concessa".
Può essere un atto univoco.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> provo a spiegare alcune cose che do personalmente  per scontate, ma che evidentemente scontate non lo sono. *Lei* aveva 16 anni quando ci siamo messi insieme.* io*, pur essendo imbranato avevo già avuto un'esperienza importante. Lei, invece, no. *(io)* Ho sempre sentito molto questa responsabilità. In fondo *(lei)* aveva rinunciato a tantissimo per stare con me. Forse ad un futuro migliore? Onestamente *(io) *non credo. Ma *(lei)*  aveva comunque accettato di intraprendere una storia complicata. Tutto  il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti ha risentito sempre di questo. *(io)* Ho sempre attribuito il suo caratteraccio al fatto che *(lei)*  non si sia mai potuta confrontare con ragazzi della sua età disposti a  mandarla a quel paese al suo primo sbalzo d'umore. Alcune esperienze, a  cui *(lei)* ha più o meno consapevolmente rinunciato, sono sicuro che  avrebbero contribuito in modo decisivo a maturarla. In effetti *(io)*  sono sempre stato un tipo paziente, riflessivo  e questo mio  atteggiamento immagino che abbia avuto un peso notevole nella sua  scelta. Per farla breve, tante, tantissime cose che nel corso degli anni  *(io)* le ho concesso, più o meno volontariamente,  le ho sempre ritenute un giusto contrappunto al fatto che *lei* avesse deciso di stare con me fin da adolescente. Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questa è la realtà.
> *(io)* Le ho dato tanto, *(io)* e ho dato tutto. Ma *(lei)* se mi ha tradito, allora *(io)* le ho dato troppo. Ed allora, mi riprendo quello che è *mio*, così come *lei*  si è ripresa, forse legittimamente come ha scritto Diletta, quello che  era suo. Il diritto di fare un'esperienza importante, di confrontare, di  capire se davvero ero quello giusto. Ma questo significa che in caso di  risposta negativa *(Lei)* mandava all'aria un matrimonio, oppure *(Lei)* mi avrebbe tradito continuamente? Ma non vi sembra una opzione inaccettabile dal *mio* punto di vista?.  *Lei* non è più la *mia* Regina Bianca. *(Lei)* E' una partner come tante altre al mondo. *Una* partner con cui stare bene, da rispettare e da cui volere il rispetto.


Io, io, io ... lei, lei, lei ... mai un NOI ...

Io nei tuoi discorsi vedo solo contrapposizioni ... 
quasi che un rapporto di coppia si debba basare solo ed esclusivamente sul principio del "do ut des" ...
Io continuo a pensare che nel vostro rapporto sia mancato (e continui a mancare) qualcosa di fondamentale
...* l' Amore*


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma qui ci trovano le giustificazioni



si, accetto tutto. Ma non si può affermare che la mancanza (o la scarsità) di pompini nella mia adolescenza e/o nella giovinezza possa influenzare la  mia capacità di dare il giusto peso a quello che è successo. O meglio, può essere tranquillamente asserito, ma a mio parere è una sciocchezza.


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io, io, io ... lei, lei, lei ... mai un NOI ...
> 
> Io nei tuoi discorsi vedo solo contrapposizioni ...
> quasi che un rapporto di coppia si debba basare solo ed esclusivamente sul principio del "do ut des" ...
> ...



Eppure c'è stato sopratutto tanto amore nella nostra unione. In fondo non credi che sia stato proprio l'amore a consentirci tutte le rinunce ed i sacrifici che hai elencato?


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio.
> Se io ti vedo nuda, mica mi sconvolgo. Questo perché sono abituato a vedere persone nude, quindi per me la vista di un corpo non ha un particolare significato.
> Probabilmente per te potrebbe essere già diverso, potresti - ipotizzo - provare sensazioni come la vergogna, o anche solo un po' di imbarazzo, perché ti trovi in una situazione che è inusuale. Per una persona educata a considerare il nudo come qualcosa di associato al sesso e quest'ultimo gravato da sensi di colpa, la vista di una persona nuda al di fuori dell'ambito sessuale potrebbe anche risultare  traumatizzante. Ricordi quell'episodio di quel nordafricano che mi minacciò con una roncola o un machete quando facevo il bagno nudo con mia moglie e mia figlia su una spiaggia deserta? In quel caso quell'individuo ebbe una reazione fortemente aggressiva, perché il mio agire aveva messo in discussione il suo sentire e non poteva tollerarlo.
> Eppure in fin dei conti una persona nuda non è altro che un essere umano privo di vestiti.
> ...


Perciò un pompino non conta niente?
Chiaro che la faccenda investe i significati che ognuno dà alle cose ma almeno portarlo ad atto sessuale intimo tra due persone si.

Oscuro ti direbbe che minimizzi perchè sei abituato a metterti col culo di fuori. 
(Danny, guarda che sto scherzando):carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> si, accetto tutto. Ma non si può affermare che la mancanza (o la scarsità) di pompini nella mia adolescenza e/o nella giovinezza possa influenzare la  mia capacità di dare il giusto peso a quello che è successo. O meglio, può essere tranquillamente asserito, ma a mio parere è una sciocchezza.


Come diceva mia madre è inutile piangere sul latte versato.
Non ti fossilizzare.
Ora sai.
Non intraprendere guerre inutili.
Cambia modo di vivere.
Pensa a te stesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Eppure c'è stato sopratutto tanto amore nella nostra unione. In fondo non credi che sia stato proprio l'amore a consentirci tutte le rinunce ed i sacrifici che hai elencato?


i sacrifici e rinunce si fanno anche per dovere e per raggiungere obbiettivi. Non necessariamente per amore.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è farla complicata.. la domanda è: e quindi?
> 
> A meno che non si pensi che due amanti giochino a ramino, la sopracitata è una pratica sessuale normalissima.
> 
> Capirei l’accento se lei con te rifiutasse tale pratica.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> . Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che *maggiormente*, in tutta la situazione, trovo *inaccettabile*. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il *trauma* di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. *Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito.*





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu mi sai spiegare perché alcuni uomini sono così?





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è farla complicata.. la domanda è: e quindi?
> 
> A meno che non si pensi che due amanti giochino a ramino, la sopracitata è una pratica sessuale normalissima.
> 
> Capirei l’accento se lei con te rifiutasse tale pratica.





spleen ha detto:


> *Perciò un pompino non conta niente?*
> Chiaro che la faccenda investe i significati che ognuno dà alle cose ma almeno portarlo ad atto sessuale intimo tra due persone si.


Mah, conta come il resto, per me.
Ha un po' meravigliato il fatto che Random lo abbia valutato come inaccettabile a tal punto da produrre un trauma.
Ma se non interessa a lui comprendere perché, io lo prenderei a questo punto come dato di fatto, senza stare più a ragionarci troppo.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ivanl ha detto:


> confermo, nuova consapevolezza e si vive decisamente meglio


Vero, capisco...ma il rischio escalation è forte....una guerra dei roses senza vincitori


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> si, accetto tutto. Ma non si può affermare che la mancanza (o la scarsità) di pompini nella mia adolescenza e/o nella giovinezza possa influenzare la  mia capacità di dare il giusto peso a quello che è successo. O meglio, può essere tranquillamente asserito, ma a mio parere è una sciocchezza.


Ma se sono andati a letto insieme direi che il pompino era certo o no?
Non capisco lo shock
Capisco lo shock del tradimento ma non capisco come il fatto che gli abbia fatto un pompino (che peraltro in caso di tradimento darei assolutamente per scontato) incida nell'insieme


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato a lungo, dopo che per alcuni giorni ci eravamo detti solo lo stretto indispensabile per andare avanti. Mi ha chiesto se davvero voglio andare via e perchè. Ha proposto di andare da uno psicologo. Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che maggiormente, in tutta la situazione, trovo inaccettabile. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il trauma di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito. Mi ha detto che mi ha trattato troppo bene, mi ha viziato. Poi ha iniziato un elenco quasi interminabile di amici e conoscenti, donne e uomini, che sono stati traditi o lasciati. Di alcune storie, avvenute nel suo ufficio non sapevo nulla. Devo ammettere che sono davvero tanti. Ma non me ne frega niente. Ha continuato con un elenco di persone che ci hanno provato con lei nel corso degli anni. Tutte cose che già sapevo, (anche di Andrea sapevo che ci aveva provato, per la verità). Ma sentirmeli citare tutti insieme in ordine cronologico è stato ugualmente snervante. Mi ha detto che per lei quell'unica avventura è finita immediatamente e che si è sempre considerata una donna fedele: non può essere un unico errore a fare di lei una cattiva persona. Mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare, fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
> Io ho detto che voglio prendermi tutto il tempo che mi servirà per chiarirmi le idee. Mi ha detto che potrei andare a stare da mia madre, ai bambini potremmo dire che la nonna non vuole stare l'inverno da sola. Potrei tornare a casa a giugno, per le vacanze dei bimbi. Inoltre mi vorrebbe a casa almeno il fine settimana, sabato e domenica.
> Inoltre,si è offerta senza che io l'abbia chiesto di annullare l'iscrizione in palestra. Una cosa che, lo confesso, mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio. Proprio in palestra un paio di persone ci stanno provando con insistenza con lei. Avrei sempre voluto chiederle di smettere di andarci, ma non l'avevo mai fatto. Lei lo sapeva, naturalmente. Questa offerta spontanea devo dire che mi ha molto sorpreso. Così come il fatto che abbia accettato che io vada via, (anche se le due case distano 200 metri). Ma ancora più strano è  che debba passare i fine settimana con lei. Da un lato credo che forse ci tiene davvero a me. Dall'altro mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio. Alla fine mi ha ripetuto che la separazione posso scordarmela.


Pausa pausa 
Sei troppo coinvolto quindi vai da mamma e prova a vedere se lei ti manca , così analizzi meglio la situazione ma anche lei analizza.
Posso dire una cosa ?per me lei sbaglia quando ti fa l'elenco degli uomini che ci provano che vuole ottenere la tua gelosia ?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Pausa pausa
> Sei troppo coinvolto quindi vai da mamma e prova a vedere se lei ti manca , così analizzi meglio la situazione ma anche lei analizza.
> Posso dire una cosa ?per me lei sbaglia quando ti fa l'elenco degli uomini che ci provano che vuole ottenere la tua gelosia ?


Olo volevo fare una battuta ma desisto


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Olo volevo fare una battuta ma desisto


riguardo a cosa ho scritto?


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Eppure c'è stato sopratutto tanto amore nella nostra unione. In fondo non credi che sia stato proprio l'amore a consentirci tutte le rinunce ed i sacrifici che hai elencato?


Non lo so ... o almeno io non l'ho chiaramente percepito nei tuoi scritti ... 
il vostro mi sembra più un rapporto "commerciale" che un rapporto di coppia ...
Ovviamente, non conoscendovi di persona, la mia non può che essere un'opinione personale certamente influenzata dal mio vissuto che (chi mi conosce qui dentro lo sa) è caratterizzato da più di un decennio di vani tentativi da parte mia di salvare un matrimonio cercando disperatamente di "buttarci" dentro tutto l'amore di cui ero capace ...


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> riguardo a cosa ho scritto?


Si


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si


dimmi che poi leggo


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Figo so riuscito a fare un mp


----------



## Outdider (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Pausa pausa
> Sei troppo coinvolto quindi vai da mamma e prova a vedere se lei ti manca , così analizzi meglio la situazione ma anche lei analizza.
> Posso dire una cosa ?per me lei sbaglia quando ti fa l'elenco degli uomini che ci provano che vuole ottenere la tua gelosia ?


Per me voleva solo dirgli che lei non si farà suora. Uomini con cui fare sesso ne trova quanti ne vuole. In una discussione, in quel momento, era alquanto fuori luogo. Non c'è niente da fare il carattere esce fuori.


----------



## Outdider (22 Febbraio 2018)

Per quanto riguarda il pompino...non ho capito se è stata lei di sua volontà a dirglielo o se è stato lui a volerlo sapere. Se è stata lei, io, l'avrei interpretata come un volerlo umiliare. Se invece è stato lui, si vuole solo far del male. Per me, il pompino con venuta in bocca ha la stessa gravità del far sesso senza preservativo e farsi venire dentro...figuriamo poi se è fatto senza il minimo sentimento.


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

*all'inferno e ritorno?*

ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare. E' bastato chiederle perchè vuole rinunciare alla palestra. A che cosa serve negarsi il giusto piacere di sollazzarsi con un bel trenta-quarantenne palestrato (nullafacente e nullatenente, of course), un bel toy-boy usa e getta,  adatto ad una zoccola di successo come lei. Anzi più di uno. Uno per ogni giorno di prurito, dal momento che non avrebbe problemi a sostituirli come mi ha dettagliatamente illustrato.  In fondo, da quello che ho ormai capito, lei è una vera zoccola doc. Anzi, una delle peggiori, una in grado di mantenere un segreto infamante per anni, avvalendosi della complicità, più o meno spontanea  di m....e pari a lei. Ma io non avrei mai acconsentito ad una conclusione soft, una conclusione morbida della cosa. Sarei andato via sbattendo la porta. Anzi, aprendola e sbattendola mille volte, urlando e sbraitando, in modo che tutto il condominio si sarebbe chiesto cosa stesse succedendo all'ultimo piano. Una storia che sarebbe diventata, con il tempo, una mezza leggenda. La sua reazione, posso dirlo, è stata alla sua altezza, o bassezza, a seconda dei punti di vista. Inizialmente è rimasta sorpresa. Ma poi ha reagito da par suo con insulti e minacce, proprio come mi aspettavo. Oltre all'ornai scontata minaccia di rovinarmi con gli alimenti ed il mutuo, ha aggiunto anche l'ultima novità. Ossia di non contare troppo sull'avanzamento di carriera, (responsabile a suo dire della mia alzata di scudi),  perchè il concorso interno potrebbe tardare anche di anni e non è detto che poi il conteggio dei titoli segua la strada più logica. "Vedrai che ti farò vendere anche casa di tua madre - ha aggiunto- sei davvero uno stupido, per una questione di orgoglio passerai il resto della tua vita come uno straccione". A tutto questo ha aggiunto anche una mezza accusa di essere gay. Questa cosa l'ha motivata con il fatto che quando cercavamo di avere il primo figlio, dovevamo avere rapporti in momenti precisi del mese. Qualunque altro rapporto era sconsigliabile perchè mi sarei "scaricato" inutilmente. Dopo un anno che si scopava in questo modo, io non ce la facevo più. Cioè....lui non ce la faceva più. Infatti alla fine abbiamo provato in un altro modo ed il mio appetito sessuale è rifiorito. A quel punto non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato a prepararmi la valigia per andare via. Lei mi ha urlato contro che dovevo andare via subito da casa sua, perchè questa, ormai è solo casa sua...
Invece dopo qualche minuto mi è venuta dietro piangendo. Mi ha detto che non è possibile che la nostra storia finisca, che noi dovevamo stare insieme per sempre. Che il suo errore era irreparabile, ma lei qualcosa si sarebbe inventata per ripararlo. Che non aveva mai considerato l'ipotesi che si potessimo lasciare ed aveva vissuto 10 anni terribili al pensiero che un giorno io avrei scoperto tutto. Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola, lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto. io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. Adesso non so cosa accadrà...forse rimango a casa e non vado più via. Lei ha pianto molto e dopo avermi attaccato con la solita violenza, ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Confesso di essere molto confuso. Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è farla complicata.. la domanda è: e quindi?
> 
> A meno che non si pensi che due amanti giochino a ramino, *la sopracitata è una pratica sessuale normalissima*.
> 
> Capirei l’accento se lei con te rifiutasse tale pratica.


Sì, però un attimo...
Nella fattispecie di un tradimento, io la posso anche vedere normalissima se usata come preliminare, molto meno normale come conclusione (soprattutto al primo incontro!).
E' qualcosa ancora in più di qualcosa che sarebbe già abbastanza.
Questo sì.


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare. E' bastato chiederle perchè vuole rinunciare alla palestra. A che cosa serve negarsi il giusto piacere di sollazzarsi con un bel trenta-quarantenne palestrato (nullafacente e nullatenente, of course), un bel toy-boy usa e getta,  adatto ad una zoccola di successo come lei. Anzi più di uno. Uno per ogni giorno di prurito, dal momento che non avrebbe problemi a sostituirli come mi ha dettagliatamente illustrato.  In fondo, da quello che ho ormai capito, lei è una vera zoccola doc. Anzi, una delle peggiori, una in grado di mantenere un segreto infamante per anni, avvalendosi della complicità, più o meno spontanea  di m....e pari a lei. Ma io non avrei mai acconsentito ad una conclusione soft, una conclusione morbida della cosa. Sarei andato via sbattendo la porta. Anzi, aprendola e sbattendola mille volte, urlando e sbraitando, in modo che tutto il condominio si sarebbe chiesto cosa stesse succedendo all'ultimo piano. Una storia che sarebbe diventata, con il tempo, una mezza leggenda. La sua reazione, posso dirlo, è stata alla sua altezza, o bassezza, a seconda dei punti di vista. Inizialmente è rimasta sorpresa. Ma poi ha reagito da par suo con insulti e minacce, proprio come mi aspettavo. Oltre all'ornai scontata minaccia di rovinarmi con gli alimenti ed il mutuo, ha aggiunto anche l'ultima novità. Ossia di non contare troppo sull'avanzamento di carriera, (responsabile a suo dire della mia alzata di scudi),  perchè il concorso interno potrebbe tardare anche di anni e non è detto che poi il conteggio dei titoli segua la strada più logica. "Vedrai che ti farò vendere anche casa di tua madre - ha aggiunto- sei davvero uno stupido, per una questione di orgoglio passerai il resto della tua vita come uno straccione". A tutto questo ha aggiunto anche una mezza accusa di essere gay. Questa cosa l'ha motivata con il fatto che quando cercavamo di avere il primo figlio, dovevamo avere rapporti in momenti precisi del mese. Qualunque altro rapporto era sconsigliabile perchè mi sarei "scaricato" inutilmente. Dopo un anno che si scopava in questo modo, io non ce la facevo più. Cioè....lui non ce la faceva più. Infatti alla fine abbiamo provato in un altro modo ed il mio appetito sessuale è rifiorito. A quel punto non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato a prepararmi la valigia per andare via. Lei mi ha urlato contro che dovevo andare via subito da casa sua, perchè questa, ormai è solo casa sua...
> Invece dopo qualche minuto mi è venuta dietro piangendo. Mi ha detto che non è possibile che la nostra storia finisca, che noi dovevamo stare insieme per sempre. Che il suo errore era irreparabile, ma lei qualcosa si sarebbe inventata per ripararlo. Che non aveva mai considerato l'ipotesi che si potessimo lasciare ed aveva vissuto 10 anni terribili al pensiero che un giorno io avrei scoperto tutto. Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola, lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto. io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. Adesso non so cosa accadrà...forse rimango a casa e non vado più via. Lei ha pianto molto e dopo avermi attaccato con la solita violenza, ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Confesso di essere molto confuso. Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


....pazzo? paranoico?....solo stressato?

fai te......


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare. E' bastato chiederle perchè vuole rinunciare alla palestra. A che cosa serve negarsi il giusto piacere di sollazzarsi con un bel trenta-quarantenne palestrato (nullafacente e nullatenente, of course), un bel toy-boy usa e getta,  adatto ad una zoccola di successo come lei. Anzi più di uno. Uno per ogni giorno di prurito, dal momento che non avrebbe problemi a sostituirli come mi ha dettagliatamente illustrato.  In fondo, da quello che ho ormai capito, lei è una vera zoccola doc. Anzi, una delle peggiori, una in grado di mantenere un segreto infamante per anni, avvalendosi della complicità, più o meno spontanea  di m....e pari a lei. Ma io non avrei mai acconsentito ad una conclusione soft, una conclusione morbida della cosa. Sarei andato via sbattendo la porta. Anzi, aprendola e sbattendola mille volte, urlando e sbraitando, in modo che tutto il condominio si sarebbe chiesto cosa stesse succedendo all'ultimo piano. Una storia che sarebbe diventata, con il tempo, una mezza leggenda. La sua reazione, posso dirlo, è stata alla sua altezza, o bassezza, a seconda dei punti di vista. Inizialmente è rimasta sorpresa. Ma poi ha reagito da par suo con insulti e minacce, proprio come mi aspettavo. Oltre all'ornai scontata minaccia di rovinarmi con gli alimenti ed il mutuo, ha aggiunto anche l'ultima novità. Ossia di non contare troppo sull'avanzamento di carriera, (responsabile a suo dire della mia alzata di scudi),  perchè il concorso interno potrebbe tardare anche di anni e non è detto che poi il conteggio dei titoli segua la strada più logica. "Vedrai che ti farò vendere anche casa di tua madre - ha aggiunto- sei davvero uno stupido, per una questione di orgoglio passerai il resto della tua vita come uno straccione". A tutto questo ha aggiunto anche una mezza accusa di essere gay. Questa cosa l'ha motivata con il fatto che quando cercavamo di avere il primo figlio, dovevamo avere rapporti in momenti precisi del mese. Qualunque altro rapporto era sconsigliabile perchè mi sarei "scaricato" inutilmente. Dopo un anno che si scopava in questo modo, io non ce la facevo più. Cioè....lui non ce la faceva più. Infatti alla fine abbiamo provato in un altro modo ed il mio appetito sessuale è rifiorito. A quel punto non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato a prepararmi la valigia per andare via. Lei mi ha urlato contro che dovevo andare via subito da casa sua, perchè questa, ormai è solo casa sua...
> Invece dopo qualche minuto mi è venuta dietro piangendo. Mi ha detto che non è possibile che la nostra storia finisca, che noi dovevamo stare insieme per sempre. Che il suo errore era irreparabile, ma lei qualcosa si sarebbe inventata per ripararlo. Che non aveva mai considerato l'ipotesi che si potessimo lasciare ed aveva vissuto 10 anni terribili al pensiero che un giorno io avrei scoperto tutto. Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola, lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto. io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. Adesso non so cosa accadrà...forse rimango a casa e non vado più via. Lei ha pianto molto e dopo avermi attaccato con la solita violenza, ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Confesso di essere molto confuso. Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


Essendo coma dici tu  na’ zoccola hai preteso l’ingoio?
Stai fuori datti na calmata e deciditi. Stai facendo una sceneggiatura da film.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare. E' bastato chiederle perchè vuole rinunciare alla palestra. A che cosa serve negarsi il giusto piacere di sollazzarsi con un bel trenta-quarantenne palestrato (nullafacente e nullatenente, of course), un bel toy-boy usa e getta,  adatto ad una zoccola di successo come lei. Anzi più di uno. Uno per ogni giorno di prurito, dal momento che non avrebbe problemi a sostituirli come mi ha dettagliatamente illustrato.  In fondo, da quello che ho ormai capito, lei è una vera zoccola doc. Anzi, una delle peggiori, una in grado di mantenere un segreto infamante per anni, avvalendosi della complicità, più o meno spontanea  di m....e pari a lei. Ma io non avrei mai acconsentito ad una conclusione soft, una conclusione morbida della cosa. Sarei andato via sbattendo la porta. Anzi, aprendola e sbattendola mille volte, urlando e sbraitando, in modo che tutto il condominio si sarebbe chiesto cosa stesse succedendo all'ultimo piano. Una storia che sarebbe diventata, con il tempo, una mezza leggenda. La sua reazione, posso dirlo, è stata alla sua altezza, o bassezza, a seconda dei punti di vista. Inizialmente è rimasta sorpresa. Ma poi ha reagito da par suo con insulti e minacce, proprio come mi aspettavo. Oltre all'ornai scontata minaccia di rovinarmi con gli alimenti ed il mutuo, ha aggiunto anche l'ultima novità. Ossia di non contare troppo sull'avanzamento di carriera, (responsabile a suo dire della mia alzata di scudi),  perchè il concorso interno potrebbe tardare anche di anni e non è detto che poi il conteggio dei titoli segua la strada più logica. "Vedrai che ti farò vendere anche casa di tua madre - ha aggiunto- sei davvero uno stupido, per una questione di orgoglio passerai il resto della tua vita come uno straccione". A tutto questo ha aggiunto anche una mezza accusa di essere gay. Questa cosa l'ha motivata con il fatto che quando cercavamo di avere il primo figlio, dovevamo avere rapporti in momenti precisi del mese. Qualunque altro rapporto era sconsigliabile perchè mi sarei "scaricato" inutilmente. Dopo un anno che si scopava in questo modo, io non ce la facevo più. Cioè....lui non ce la faceva più. Infatti alla fine abbiamo provato in un altro modo ed il mio appetito sessuale è rifiorito. A quel punto non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato a prepararmi la valigia per andare via. Lei mi ha urlato contro che dovevo andare via subito da casa sua, perchè questa, ormai è solo casa sua...
> Invece dopo qualche minuto mi è venuta dietro piangendo. Mi ha detto che non è possibile che la nostra storia finisca, che noi dovevamo stare insieme per sempre. Che il suo errore era irreparabile, ma lei qualcosa si sarebbe inventata per ripararlo. Che non aveva mai considerato l'ipotesi che si potessimo lasciare ed aveva vissuto 10 anni terribili al pensiero che un giorno io avrei scoperto tutto. Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola, lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto. io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. Adesso non so cosa accadrà...forse rimango a casa e non vado più via. Lei ha pianto molto e dopo avermi attaccato con la solita violenza, ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Confesso di essere molto confuso. Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


ora di getto solo questo...per empatia .:abbraccio:


----------



## random (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Essendo coma dici tu  na’ zoccola hai preteso l’ingoio?
> Stai fuori datti na calmata e deciditi. Stai facendo una sceneggiatura da film.



è vero. forse è meglio staccare la spina per qualche giorno.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Basta un po' di dolcezza e le acque si placano...
Non te ne andare .... Vivitela
Con i momenti si è quelli no ma non buttare tutto al cesso per un pompino.


----------



## farmer (22 Febbraio 2018)

Continuate a parlarne e a fare l'amore state vicini per ritrovarvi, siete tutti e due innamorati,metti da parte l'orgoglio e riprovarci. Hai fatto bene a farla sentire in colpa è soprattutto fargli capire che poteva perderti.adesso però comincia la fase due:il ritrovarsi. ....Ed è un percorso che dovete fare insieme. .....avete fatto l'amore e da li iniziate


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare.
> .....
> Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


Ma datti davvero una calmata però...


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma datti davvero una calmata però...


Non accetta che la moglie sia stata randomizzata.


----------



## farmer (22 Febbraio 2018)

Quando si è infuriati escono dalla bocca parole che non dovrebbero mai uscire forse neanche non si pensano. Succede a tutti ma adesso calmatevi e continuate sulla strada che avete iniziato.dopo una scoperta di tradimento e logico vedere toy boy e amanti dappertuttoa con il tempo passerà. Ma continuo a dirvi parlate parlate e parlate. ....e se fate anche all'amore aiuta ancora di più a dimenticare e a lenire il dolore. ........però con calma io gli chiederei cosa intendeva dire nella sfuriata. ....cosi


----------



## Outdider (22 Febbraio 2018)

Chi vivrebbe con una donna così?....siate sinceri


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, però un attimo...
> Nella fattispecie di un tradimento, io la posso anche vedere normalissima se usata come preliminare, molto meno normale come conclusione (soprattutto al primo incontro!).
> E' qualcosa ancora in più di qualcosa che sarebbe già abbastanza.
> Questo sì.




Cioè per te un pompino ha la sua collocazione naturale nel preliminare... mentre come conclusione di un rapporto non va bene... perchè...?

Al di là di quelle che possono essere le pratiche preferite di ciascuno, ci puó essere anche una preferenza nella sequenzialità... e questo lo capisco.
A chi piace iniziare in un modo, a chi finire in un altro... ma che questo possa essere più o meno grave non lo comprendo.

Per me il sesso, per dire, ha una valenza tanto più profonda quanto più è alto il livello di coinvolgimento emotivo. 
E credo riterrei la profondità un elemento pesante sulla bilancia della gravità...
Un pompino può essere in questo senso molto meno “grave” di un bacio struggente.

Ma alla fine ciascuno ha il proprio metro... non possiamo pensare né di applicarlo ad altri, né che sia l’unico.


----------



## kubrick (22 Febbraio 2018)

che consigli del ca@@o che stai ricevendo!! qui puoi trovare spunti, riflessioni ma pensa con la tua testa, è possibile buttare una bella vita per un solo errore di gioventu'?? alla fine è venuta fuori come dici tu la sua dolcezza, hai considerato che forse ti ama davvero e che per lo stupido orgoglio stai buttando nel cesso la tua vita? e ancora amico mio il peggio deve ancora venire perchè si sà che in guerra non vince nessuno e che porta solo distruzione poi su chi? forse su chi non ha colpa, i figli.
detto questo la mia è solo una riflessione non trovandomi nei tuoi panni ma pensaci bene e ascolta il tuo cuore non la testa


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

kubrick ha detto:


> che consigli del ca@@o che stai ricevendo!! qui puoi trovare spunti, riflessioni ma pensa con la tua testa, è possibile buttare una bella vita per un solo errore di gioventu'?? alla fine è venuta fuori come dici tu la sua dolcezza, hai considerato che forse ti ama davvero e che per lo stupido orgoglio stai buttando nel cesso la tua vita? e ancora amico mio il peggio deve ancora venire perchè si sà che in guerra non vince nessuno e che porta solo distruzione poi su chi? forse su chi non ha colpa, i figli.
> detto questo la mia è solo una riflessione non trovandomi nei tuoi panni ma pensaci bene e ascolta il tuo cuore non la testa


che pensi che se ascolta sia il cuore  che la testa  gli passa il rodimento dei zebbedei


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ad ora di pranzo abbiamo ancora discusso. una discussione violenta fortemente voluta da me. E' stato facile iniziare. E' bastato chiederle perchè vuole rinunciare alla palestra. A che cosa serve negarsi il giusto piacere di sollazzarsi con un bel trenta-quarantenne palestrato (nullafacente e nullatenente, of course), un bel toy-boy usa e getta,  adatto ad una zoccola di successo come lei. Anzi più di uno. Uno per ogni giorno di prurito, dal momento che non avrebbe problemi a sostituirli come mi ha dettagliatamente illustrato.  In fondo, da quello che ho ormai capito, lei è una vera zoccola doc. Anzi, una delle peggiori, una in grado di mantenere un segreto infamante per anni, avvalendosi della complicità, più o meno spontanea  di m....e pari a lei. Ma io non avrei mai acconsentito ad una conclusione soft, una conclusione morbida della cosa. Sarei andato via sbattendo la porta. Anzi, aprendola e sbattendola mille volte, urlando e sbraitando, in modo che tutto il condominio si sarebbe chiesto cosa stesse succedendo all'ultimo piano. Una storia che sarebbe diventata, con il tempo, una mezza leggenda. La sua reazione, posso dirlo, è stata alla sua altezza, o bassezza, a seconda dei punti di vista. Inizialmente è rimasta sorpresa. Ma poi ha reagito da par suo con insulti e minacce, proprio come mi aspettavo. Oltre all'ornai scontata minaccia di rovinarmi con gli alimenti ed il mutuo, ha aggiunto anche l'ultima novità. Ossia di non contare troppo sull'avanzamento di carriera, (responsabile a suo dire della mia alzata di scudi),  perchè il concorso interno potrebbe tardare anche di anni e non è detto che poi il conteggio dei titoli segua la strada più logica. "Vedrai che ti farò vendere anche casa di tua madre - ha aggiunto- sei davvero uno stupido, per una questione di orgoglio passerai il resto della tua vita come uno straccione". A tutto questo ha aggiunto anche una mezza accusa di essere gay. Questa cosa l'ha motivata con il fatto che quando cercavamo di avere il primo figlio, dovevamo avere rapporti in momenti precisi del mese. Qualunque altro rapporto era sconsigliabile perchè mi sarei "scaricato" inutilmente. Dopo un anno che si scopava in questo modo, io non ce la facevo più. Cioè....lui non ce la faceva più. Infatti alla fine abbiamo provato in un altro modo ed il mio appetito sessuale è rifiorito. A quel punto non ce l'ho fatta più e sono andato a prepararmi la valigia per andare via. Lei mi ha urlato contro che dovevo andare via subito da casa sua, perchè questa, ormai è solo casa sua...
> Invece dopo qualche minuto mi è venuta dietro piangendo. Mi ha detto che non è possibile che la nostra storia finisca, che noi dovevamo stare insieme per sempre. Che il suo errore era irreparabile, ma lei qualcosa si sarebbe inventata per ripararlo. Che non aveva mai considerato l'ipotesi che si potessimo lasciare ed aveva vissuto 10 anni terribili al pensiero che un giorno io avrei scoperto tutto. Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola, lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto. io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. Adesso non so cosa accadrà...forse rimango a casa e non vado più via. Lei ha pianto molto e dopo avermi attaccato con la solita violenza, ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Confesso di essere molto confuso. Era tutto pronto, lunedì sarei andato via, ma adesso è tutto tornato in discussione. Dobbiamo parlare ancora, con più calma.


sei fortunato, io ti avrei dato un calcio nel sedere. Ti avrei mandato oggi stesso da mamma e niente trattative ,figli ogni 15 giorni. E in palestra mi ci sarei iscritta per tutta la settimana.
Senza neanche mettermi a litigare, valigia e aria.


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei fortunato, io ti avrei dato un calcio nel sedere. Ti avrei mandato oggi stesso da mamma e niente trattative ,figli ogni 15 giorni. E in palestra mi ci sarei iscritta per tutta la settimana.
> Senza neanche mettermi a litigare, valigia e aria.


noi siamo quelli dell'altra parte e neanche scoperti quindi vorrei vedere se il tuo lui o la  mia lei lo scoprisse cosa sarebbero capaci di fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi siamo quelli dell'altra parte e neanche scoperti quindi vorrei vedere se il tuo lui o la  mia lei lo scoprisse cosa sarebbero capaci di fare


stiamo parlando di una cosa successa anni fa, senza seguito. E di cui lui a suo tempo aveva anche un vago sospetto. Intanto gli insulti non li accetto. Mi parli ti dispero e mi dispero. Perché quando si viene scoperti anche il traditore è disperato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

E tanto per......random a me convince poco.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi siamo quelli dell'altra parte e neanche scoperti quindi vorrei vedere se il tuo lui o la  mia lei lo scoprisse cosa sarebbero capaci di fare


volevo rispondere a ginevra, ma mi trattengo , e quoto la tua risposta perche e di coscienza.

io comunque giusto per dire, se mia moglie mi avrebbe risposto cosi, l'avrei mandata a fare in culo. perdon.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei fortunato, io ti avrei dato un calcio nel sedere. Ti avrei mandato oggi stesso da mamma e niente trattative ,figli ogni 15 giorni. E in palestra mi ci sarei iscritta per tutta la settimana.
> Senza neanche mettermi a litigare, valigia e aria.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E tanto per......random a me convince poco.


Idem


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei fortunato, io ti avrei dato un calcio nel sedere. Ti avrei mandato oggi stesso da mamma e niente trattative ,figli ogni 15 giorni. E in palestra mi ci sarei iscritta per tutta la settimana.
> Senza neanche mettermi a litigare, valigia e aria.



non e fortunato, il contrario:carneval:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una cosa successa anni fa, senza seguito. E di cui lui a suo tempo aveva anche un vago sospetto. Intanto gli insulti non li accetto. Mi parli ti dispero e mi dispero. Perché quando si viene scoperti anche il traditore è disperato.



5 anni 10 anni 20 anni 30 anni cosa cambia ? hai tradito punto.
ora se mi avessi confessato quello che ce stato, mi avresti dato la possibilità di scegliere se continuare con te, e fare una famiglia. non credi ?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una cosa successa anni fa, senza seguito. E di cui lui a suo tempo aveva anche un vago sospetto. Intanto gli insulti non li accetto. Mi parli ti dispero e mi dispero. Perché quando si viene scoperti anche il traditore è disperato.


Disperato perché??


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti non era rivolto a te





random ha detto:


> Ieri sera abbiamo parlato a lungo, dopo che per alcuni giorni ci eravamo detti solo lo stretto indispensabile per andare avanti. Mi ha chiesto se davvero voglio andare via e perchè. Ha proposto di andare da uno psicologo. Ha voluto sapere qual'è la cosa che maggiormente, in tutta la situazione, trovo inaccettabile. Ho risposto che non supererò mai il trauma di immaginarla in ginocchio davanti ad un altro a fare sesso orale. Mi ha detto che conoscendomi, ne era certa. A suo modo di vedere questo è un falso problema. Ormai il 99% delle donne ha fatto sesso orale con più di un uomo e poco conta che i rapporti ci siano stati in diversi periodi della vita. Un pompino è sempre un pompino. Inoltre anche io ho fatto sesso orale all'università, anche se prima di mettermi con lei. Ed anche lei è infastidita da questo ricordo. Mi ha detto che ha superato il problema a 16 anni: mentre invece io a 50 ancora non l'ho capito. Mi ha detto che mi ha trattato troppo bene, mi ha viziato. Poi ha iniziato un elenco quasi interminabile di amici e conoscenti, donne e uomini, che sono stati traditi o lasciati. Di alcune storie, avvenute nel suo ufficio non sapevo nulla. Devo ammettere che sono davvero tanti. Ma non me ne frega niente. Ha continuato con un elenco di persone che ci hanno provato con lei nel corso degli anni. Tutte cose che già sapevo, (anche di Andrea sapevo che ci aveva provato, per la verità). Ma sentirmeli citare tutti insieme in ordine cronologico è stato ugualmente snervante. Mi ha detto che per lei quell'unica avventura è finita immediatamente e che si è sempre considerata una donna fedele: non può essere un unico errore a fare di lei una cattiva persona. Mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare, fermo restando che non mi darà mai la separazione.
> Io ho detto che voglio prendermi tutto il tempo che mi servirà per chiarirmi le idee. Mi ha detto che potrei andare a stare da mia madre, ai bambini potremmo dire che la nonna non vuole stare l'inverno da sola. Potrei tornare a casa a giugno, per le vacanze dei bimbi. Inoltre mi vorrebbe a casa almeno il fine settimana, sabato e domenica.
> Inoltre,si è offerta senza che io l'abbia chiesto di annullare l'iscrizione in palestra. Una cosa che, lo confesso, mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio. Proprio in palestra un paio di persone ci stanno provando con insistenza con lei. Avrei sempre voluto chiederle di smettere di andarci, ma non l'avevo mai fatto. Lei lo sapeva, naturalmente. Questa offerta spontanea devo dire che mi ha molto sorpreso. Così come il fatto che abbia accettato che io vada via, (anche se le due case distano 200 metri). Ma ancora più strano è  che debba passare i fine settimana con lei. Da un lato credo che forse ci tiene davvero a me. Dall'altro mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio. Alla fine mi ha ripetuto che la separazione posso scordarmela.


Onore al merito: una con le palle! E che parla chiaro.
Difficile da trovare....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> mi sento come un cane a cui abbiano allungato il guinzaglio.


Accettalo. È giusto. Divertente che tu abbia davanti una donna così e non capisci come mai ci provano tutti con lei. Io le farei una corte spietata. D'altronde il tuo nemico non è lei. E la crisi di mezza età. La tua.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Febbraio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> 5 anni 10 anni 20 anni 30 anni cosa cambia ? hai tradito punto.
> ora se mi avessi confessato quello che ce stato, mi avresti dato la possibilità di scegliere se continuare con te, e fare una famiglia. non credi ?


Ma davvero non la vedi la differenza?


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La state facendo più complicata di quanto non sia. Le ha succhiato il c. e si è fatta venire in bocca. Un buco nero, da qualunque angolatura lo si guardi è sempre un buco nero.


E.... questo è incancellabile? Ti si ripresenta a "random", o quando intravvedi la possibilità di dimenticare e proseguire ? Questo perché lei ancora ti fa sangue ,ed è la cosa più importante, la principale; visto che per lunghi anni hai condiviso anche il resto di ciò che caratterizza un matrimonio ed una famiglia. Ho saltato molte letture di tuoi post intermedi ma, ritornando , ciò che vedo è sempre l'orgoglio, che ti condiziona....


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> il dire da parte di tua moglie che non consentira' mai ad una separazione consensuale piu' che a minacciare una giudiziale io la interpreto come una dichiarazione del tenere al vostro matrimonio che si conferma nella richiesta di passare i weekend insieme,per non allontanarvi troppo,per poter parlare,per starti accanto ed anche per non sconvolgere la vita ai bimbi,dimostrando loro che il vostro rapporto è modificato da agenti esterni a voi


Anch'io la penso così!


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> si, accetto tutto. Ma non si può affermare che la mancanza (o la scarsità) di pompini nella mia adolescenza e/o nella giovinezza possa influenzare la  mia capacità di dare il giusto peso a quello che è successo. O meglio, può essere tranquillamente asserito, ma a mio parere è una sciocchezza.


Sono giustificazioni,certo; ma tue,per te... Pensaci.
Non è stata un'azione, ancorché veramente accaduta , nei termini coloriti che hai esposto , che possa sminuire il valore della "regina bianca o nera", solo per quanto comporti nell'immaginario collettivo un simile atto, ma credo che l'esclusiva che avevi (o pensavi di avere essendo retroattiva) sia stata inficiata compromettendo forse, una delle poche cose di cui tenevi il  monopolio, nel tuo rapporto di coppia, in modo ben più profondo e a livello degli  equilibri tra voi, molto più che la raffigurazione del senso di sottomissione femminile possa trasmettere.Ma  poi, se cerchi , troverai un trattato sul pompino a cura di Ipazia,che fa molto riflettere e molto ha fatto discutere.


----------



## Outdider (22 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi siamo quelli dell'altra parte e neanche scoperti quindi vorrei vedere se il tuo lui o la  mia lei lo scoprisse cosa sarebbero capaci di fare


Ragionamento perfetto!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La state facendo più complicata di quanto non sia. Le ha succhiato il c. e si è fatta venire in bocca. Un buco nero, da qualunque angolatura lo si guardi è sempre un buco nero.


Quale forma di rapporto sessuale non troveresti  “disturbante”?


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Essendo coma dici tu  na’ zoccola hai preteso l’ingoio?
> Stai fuori datti na calmata e deciditi. Stai facendo una sceneggiatura da film.


Vero.... Harmony. Mah....la realtà è alla base della fantasia ,e quindi la supera!


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Quando si è infuriati escono dalla bocca parole che non dovrebbero mai uscire forse neanche non si pensano. Succede a tutti ma adesso calmatevi e continuate sulla strada che avete iniziato.dopo una scoperta di tradimento e logico vedere toy boy e amanti dappertuttoa con il tempo passerà. Ma continuo a dirvi parlate parlate e parlate. ....e se fate anche all'amore aiuta ancora di più a dimenticare e a lenire il dolore. ........però con calma io gli chiederei cosa intendeva dire nella sfuriata. ....cosi


Le....le...le....(è una femmina).


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè per te un pompino ha la sua collocazione naturale nel preliminare... mentre come conclusione di un rapporto non va bene... perchè...?
> 
> Al di là di quelle che possono essere le pratiche preferite di ciascuno, ci puó essere anche una preferenza nella sequenzialità... e questo lo capisco.
> A chi piace iniziare in un modo, a chi finire in un altro... ma che questo possa essere più o meno grave non lo comprendo.
> ...


Su You Porn finiscono tutti così.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> 5 anni 10 anni 20 anni 30 anni cosa cambia ? hai tradito punto.
> ora se mi avessi confessato quello che ce stato, mi avresti dato la possibilità di scegliere se continuare con te, e fare una famiglia. non credi ?


 si, ma la creatura era pronta per far le uova d'oro. Ed era più comodo non vedere. . La domanda giusta  invece è perché lei è rimasta con random.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Disperato perché??


perché avrebbe voluto non accadesse. Ma non il saper dire di no, bensì quell'attrazione non più sentita da tempo. Ed esplosa con la persona sbagliata.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è vero. forse è meglio staccare la spina per qualche giorno.


Random, forse non ti rendi conto che qui ci sono persone che hanno vissuto storie ben peggiori e ora sono perfettamente in piedi.
Alcuni hanno ricostruito con la persona da cui sono stati traditi, altri si sono rifatti una vita.
Ora stai vivendo uno stress enorme ma tutti quanti noi ti stiamo dicendo - più o meno - che la tua visione delle cose è appesantita proprio da questo tuo stato.
Devi recuperare la calma ed evitare il più possibile di arrivare allo scontro, che poi litigando si minacciano sempre cose non vere.
Lei ti ama adesso!
Non è poco.
Ha sbagliato e ne è consapevole ma non è una zoccola come hai scritto. Qui nessuno lo pensa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Chi vivrebbe con una donna così?....siate sinceri


La conosci?
Magari è una splendida persona, che ne sappiamo noi per giudicare?
Ha tradito. E allora?
A me non basta questo per trarre delle conclusioni.
Sicuramente non la giudico per il sesso che fa, anche perché non ci vedo nulla di strano.
E sinceramente, non penso affatto sia priva di fascino.
Più che altro, a volte, leggendo alcune cose, mi chiedo cosa lei abbia trovato in Random, che invece non ha proprio ancora capito il valore di chi ha accanto.


----------



## Outdider (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La conosci?
> Magari è una splendida persona, che ne sappiamo noi per giudicare?
> Ha tradito. E allora?
> A me non basta questo per trarre delle conclusioni.
> ...


Non pensavo di spiegarlo proprio a te...comunque...ovvio che la mia domanda è basata su quello che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] scrive, quindi, staresti con una donna così?


----------



## Outdider (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La conosci?
> Magari è una splendida persona, che ne sappiamo noi per giudicare?
> Ha tradito. E allora?
> A me non basta questo per trarre delle conclusioni.
> ...


Non pensavo di spiegarlo proprio a te...comunque...ovvio che la mia domanda è basata su quello che  [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] scrive, quindi, staresti con una donna così?....e non parlo solo per il tradimento.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei fortunato, io ti avrei dato un calcio nel sedere. Ti avrei mandato oggi stesso da mamma e niente trattative ,figli ogni 15 giorni. E in palestra mi ci sarei iscritta per tutta la settimana.
> Senza neanche mettermi a litigare, valigia e aria.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto



Un modo strano di vedere la cosa, dal momento che ero io quello che le stava dando un calcio nel sedere e figli ogni 15 giorni. Anzi, anche meno. E gli altri 14 sono fatti tuoi. Ed in palestra puoi fare quello che vuoi. Ed il peggio sarebbe passato.





danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, a volte, leggendo alcune cose, mi chiedo cosa lei abbia trovato in Random, che invece non ha proprio ancora capito il valore di chi ha accanto.


Fidati...lei è finita senza di me. Ovviamente questa è solo la mia opinione, ma è una opinione che si basa su fatti concreti accaduti nel corso degli anni. Nessun dubbio che sia una tipa tostissima, ma ripeto, fidati. Fermo restando che se davvero andassimo in guerra passerei una brutta vecchiaia dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non pensavo di spiegarlo proprio a te...comunque...ovvio che la mia domanda *è basata su quello che @random scrive*, quindi, staresti con una donna così?


Perché no?
Random ha appena detto per esempio che è "una tipa tostissima".
Per me è una qualità.
Sicuramente ne avrà altre che qui non sono emerse.
Non si può giudicare una persona da come si comporta sotto stress.
Ed è indubbio che anche lei lo sia.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Fidati...l*ei è finita senza di me*. Ovviamente questa è solo la mia opinione, ma è una opinione che si basa su fatti concreti accaduti nel corso degli anni. Nessun dubbio che sia una tipa tostissima, ma ripeto, fidati. Fermo restando che se davvero andassimo in guerra passerei una brutta vecchiaia dal punto di vista economico.


È un pensiero presuntuoso e arrogante.

Immagino che entrambi resteresti stupiti di quanto facilmente, lato emotivo a parte, stareste in piedi anche senza il puntello che ognuno pensa di essere per l’altro.

Rimanere insieme per una sorta di equilibrio del terrore che senso ha?

Le ragioni profonde dovreste trovarle nella sfera emotiva e sentimentale, che mi sembra nessuno di voi stia portando alla luce.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un pensiero presuntuoso e arrogante.
> 
> Immagino che entrambi resteresti stupiti di quanto facilmente, lato emotivo a parte, stareste in piedi anche senza il puntello che ognuno pensa di essere per l’altro.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Outdider (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?
> Random ha appena detto per esempio che è "una tipa tostissima".
> Per me è una qualità.
> Sicuramente ne avrà altre che qui non sono emerse.
> ...


Mi pare di aver capito che la Signora non è così solo sotto stress. Io non rimarrei 1 minuto di più con una tipa dal carattere così camaleontico. Avesse detto a me quello che ha detto a lui avrei preparato, a lei, le valigie. Credo perda più lei da una aventuale separazione...perderebbe la reputazione, che nel suo ambiente credo conti tantissimo...se non tutto.


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Eppure c'è stato sopratutto tanto amore nella nostra unione. In fondo non credi che sia stato proprio l'amore a consentirci tutte le rinunce ed i sacrifici che hai elencato?


A me sembra più un patto di non belligeranza strategico al raggiungimento dei vostri ambiziosi obiettivi.
Rotto il patto, finita la non belligeranza.
L'amore non finisce per un pompino, suvvia.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un pensiero presuntuoso e arrogante.
> 
> Immagino che entrambi resteresti stupiti di quanto facilmente, lato emotivo a parte, stareste in piedi anche senza il puntello che ognuno pensa di essere per l’altro.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Quoto.



è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione. 

in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Un modo strano di vedere la cosa, dal momento che ero io quello che le stava dando un calcio nel sedere e figli ogni 15 giorni. Anzi, anche meno. E gli altri 14 sono fatti tuoi. Ed in palestra puoi fare quello che vuoi. Ed il peggio sarebbe passato.Fidati...lei è finita senza di me. Ovviamente questa è solo la mia opinione, ma è una opinione che si basa su fatti concreti accaduti nel corso degli anni. Nessun dubbio che sia una tipa tostissima, ma ripeto, fidati. Fermo restando che se davvero andassimo in guerra passerei una brutta vecchiaia dal punto di vista economico.


 sai cosa, dei figli non hai mai parlato e tanto meno di affetto sia verso figli che verso moglie.Ti senti offeso nell'orgoglio personale, tutto qui, e come ho già detto tua moglie è la gallina dalle uova d'oro. Che hai spinto a diventare una macchina da far soldi.Hai ribadito che se vi lasciaste faresti una pessima vecchiaia.Non ti agitare stai solo vomitando rabbia che la "creatura" non è rimasta la guinzaglio come pensavi.Non sei il tipo da rinunciare al benessere.Sai l'hai fatta apparire come una donna sicura e tu uno zerbino, ma non è così, non proprio così.Caro il mio [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], l'hai raccontata pure male per farti passare per  vittima.Ah i soldi che brutte cose fanno fare!!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


Amore? Mah


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, *alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà.* E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


Non ci scommetterei neppure un euro.
Se la lasci preparati a una guerra, eventualmente, ma scordati che possa tornare.
Mi sto chiedendo anche perché dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa, dei figli non hai mai parlato e tanto meno di affetto sia verso figli che verso moglie.Ti senti offeso nell'orgoglio personale, tutto qui, e come ho già detto tua moglie è la gallina dalle uova d'oro. Che hai spinto a diventare una macchina da far soldi.Hai ribadito che se vi lasciaste faresti una pessima vecchiaia.Non ti agitare stai solo vomitando rabbia che la "creatura" non è rimasta la guinzaglio come pensavi.Non sei il tipo da rinunciare al benessere.Sai l'hai fatta apparire come una donna sicura e tu uno zerbino, ma non è così, non proprio così.Caro il mio [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], l'hai raccontata pure male per farti passare per  vittima.Ah i soldi che brutte cose fanno fare!!!!





danny ha detto:


> Non ci scommetterei neppure un euro.
> Se la lasci preparati a una guerra, eventualmente, ma scordati che possa tornare.
> Mi sto chiedendo anche perché dovrebbe farlo.


Quoto


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa, dei figli non hai mai parlato e tanto meno di affetto sia verso figli che verso moglie.Ti senti offeso nell'orgoglio personale, tutto qui, e come ho già detto tua moglie è la gallina dalle uova d'oro. Che hai spinto a diventare una macchina da far soldi.Hai ribadito che se vi lasciaste faresti una pessima vecchiaia.Non ti agitare stai solo vomitando rabbia che la "creatura" non è rimasta la guinzaglio come pensavi.Non sei il tipo da rinunciare al benessere.Sai l'hai fatta apparire come una donna sicura e tu uno zerbino, ma non è così, non proprio così.Caro il mio @_random_, l'hai raccontata pure male per farti passare per  vittima.Ah i soldi che brutte cose fanno fare!!!!


Ti è davvero così difficile capire che tutto quello che è successo dopo non ha nessun valore? E quando scrivo tutto, intendo davvero tutto. Inoltre, sappi che sono sempre stato abituato a ragionare sulle ipotesi peggiori ed a cercare di prevenirle quando è possibile. Questo non significa che le ipotesi peggiori debbano necessariamente avverarsi, anzi, sono convinto che il conto finale sarebbe molto, (ma molto), migliore di quello che temo. Ovviamente il mio racconto è basato sulla mia visione delle cose. E' possibile che alcuni di voi, anzi tutti, si siano immaginati una realtà diversa da quella che apparea me. In questo non trovo niente di sbagliato, anzi sono qui proprio per questo.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Fidati...lei è finita senza di me.


Vedi.. noi pensiamo a volte di essere straordinari e insostituibili.. indispensabili e decisivi...

Ma non è esattamente così... Anche se è consolante crederlo


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo anche perché dovrebbe farlo.



Ti ho chiesto di fidarti, ma non pretendo che tu lo faccia. Posso solo ripeterti: fidati, andrà così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti è davvero così difficile capire che tutto quello che è successo dopo non ha nessun valore? E quando scrivo tutto, intendo davvero tutto. Inoltre, sappi che sono sempre stato abituato a ragionare sulle ipotesi peggiori ed a cercare di prevenirle quando è possibile. Questo non significa che le ipotesi peggiori debbano necessariamente avverarsi, anzi, sono convinto che il conto finale sarebbe molto, (ma molto), migliore di quello che temo. Ovviamente il mio racconto è basato sulla mia visione delle cose. E' possibile che alcuni di voi, anzi tutti, si siano immaginati una realtà diversa da quella che apparea me. In questo non trovo niente di sbagliato, anzi sono qui proprio per questo.


Ma ti rendi conto che cancellare 10 anni di vita perché 10 anni fa per una volta è stata a letto con un altro é follia?
Certo che incazzata, ha fatto uno sbaglio,si è pentita subito dopo, non ha più fatto nulla, ti è stata vicina per 10 anni e tu stai piantato tutto sto casino? Ma fa bene a urlarti le cose che ti urla


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, però un attimo...
> Nella fattispecie di un tradimento, io la posso anche vedere *normalissima se usata come preliminare*, molto meno normale come conclusione (soprattutto al primo incontro!).
> E' qualcosa ancora in più di qualcosa che sarebbe già abbastanza.
> Questo sì.


A me questa storia del pompino lascia da un po' perplesso.
E' vero, ognuno ha i suoi meccanismi, le sue preferenze, le sue abitudini...
Ma chi baratterebbe una scopata con un pompino?
Se sei in una situazione in cui hai poco tempo, scegli una fellatio con ingoio come _preliminare_?
E dopo che fai? Ti metti a ciondolare in attesa della ripresa? Ok, non ho più 18 anni, ma ricordo anche a quell'età che una mia amica usava la fellatio quando voleva evitare rapporti completi col tipo di quella sera o quando non poteva averli. Qui mi sfugge qualcosa...


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me questa storia del pompino lascia da un po' perplesso.
> E' vero, ognuno ha i suoi meccanismi, le sue preferenze, le sue abitudini...
> Ma chi baratterebbe una scopata con un pompino?
> Se sei in una situazione in cui hai poco tempo, scegli una fellatio con ingoio come _preliminare_?
> E dopo che fai? Ti metti a ciondolare in attesa della ripresa? Ok, non ho più 18 anni, ma ricordo anche a quell'età che una mia amica usava la fellatio quando voleva evitare rapporti completi col tipo di quella sera o quando non poteva averli. Qui mi sfugge qualcosa...



Hanno avuto quasi un giorno intero...


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Hanno avuto quasi un giorno intero...


Sciambola

Un giorno ne batte tremilaseicentocinquanta.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sciambola
> 
> Un giorno ne batte tremilaseicentocinquanta.


tremilaseicentoquarantanove.....la percentuale è un po' peggiore


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me questa storia del pompino lascia da un po' perplesso.
> E' vero, ognuno ha i suoi meccanismi, le sue preferenze, le sue abitudini...
> Ma chi baratterebbe una scopata con un pompino?
> Se sei in una situazione in cui hai poco tempo, scegli una fellatio con ingoio come _preliminare_?
> E dopo che fai? Ti metti a ciondolare in attesa della ripresa? Ok, non ho più 18 anni, ma ricordo anche a quell'età che una mia amica usava la fellatio quando voleva evitare rapporti completi col tipo di quella sera o quando non poteva averli. Qui mi sfugge qualcosa...



inoltre.....io voglio credere a tutto, ma possibile che questi due decidono di andare a scopare e inscenano tutta la giostra senza prima aver fatto davvero nulla? Neanche una toccatina in bagno? neanche due bacetti di sfuggita? Così....decidono e partono. Mah.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sciambola
> 
> Un giorno ne batte tremilaseicentocinquanta.





francoff ha detto:


> tremilaseicentoquarantanove.....la percentuale è un po' peggiore



Per rompere tutto basta un attimo. Un attimo è molto meno di un giorno.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché avrebbe voluto non accadesse. Ma non il saper dire di no, bensì quell'attrazione non più sentita da tempo. Ed esplosa con la persona sbagliata.


Molti approfittano delle debolezze del prossimo. L'importante è rendersene conto in tempo.


----------



## ilnikko (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> [...] Così, .mentre io infilavo roba nella valigia quasi sbattendola,* lei ha iniziato con dolcezza a svuotare la valigia e piegare ordinatamente tutto.* io infilavo e lei toglieva. Alla fine mi sono fermato e ci siamo abbracciati. Abbiamo fatto all'amore. [...]


Personalmente trovo questa cosa di una dolcezza infinita.
Non ho letto tutto, non so se te l'hanno già chiesto : la ami ?


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> inoltre.....io voglio credere a tutto, ma possibile che questi due decidono di andare a scopare e inscenano tutta la giostra senza prima aver fatto davvero nulla? Neanche una toccatina in bagno? neanche due bacetti di sfuggita? Così....decidono e partono. Mah.


Ma certo che no nessuno qui ci ha mai pensato, solo che è successo 10 anni fa.
Il problema è che tu non credi a quello che ti hanno detto tua mogli e gli amici sulla relazione e questa cosa non riesci a superarla.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma certo che no nessuno qui ci ha mai pensato, solo che è successo 10 anni fa.
> Il problema è che tu non credi a quello che ti hanno detto tua mogli e gli amici sulla relazione e questa cosa non riesci a superarla.


Il suo problema è che la abbiano randommizzata altri


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo questa cosa di una dolcezza infinita.
> Non ho letto tutto, non so se te l'hanno già chiesto : la ami ?



l'ho amata e la amo troppo.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> l'ho amata e la amo troppo.


E allora.. vivi con lei.


----------



## ilnikko (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> l'ho amata e la amo troppo.


Si intuiva. Ora stai facendo quello che a suo tempo ho fatto io e tanti altri...vai fuori di testa immaginandola con un altro, ma se davvero la ami datti tempo e stai con lei.
E nota che io non ti parlo di soldi, separazione, carriere, case....tutto contorno.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


Dai tutto troppo per scontato. E tu cosa farai , nell'eventualità, in questi tre anni? L'aspetterai? 
Sei troppo sicuro di te; guarda che dopo il liberi tutti non saprai che piega prenderanno le cose... Esempio: la tua ex con il nuovo "fidanzato", nella vostra casa, assieme ai tuoi figli; e sarebbe ancora peggio di quello che paventava lei....Ma tu sei sicuro che lei ti aspetterà!
Rischi di farti più male di quanto prevedi...  E allora : altro che pompino con ingoio!


----------



## insane (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> l'ho amata e la amo troppo.


E non ti basta come motivo per non continuare ad autoflagellarti? Smettila di scavarti la fossa che poi, quando inevitabilmente te ne pentirai, sara' troppo tardi per tornare indeitro


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il suo problema è che la abbiano randommizzata altri


..se fosse sol questo il problema è semplici o lo superi o la lasci.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti è davvero così difficile capire che tutto quello che è successo dopo non ha nessun valore? E quando scrivo tutto, intendo davvero tutto. Inoltre, sappi che sono sempre stato abituato a ragionare sulle ipotesi peggiori ed a cercare di prevenirle quando è possibile. Questo non significa che le ipotesi peggiori debbano necessariamente avverarsi, anzi, sono convinto che il conto finale sarebbe molto, (ma molto), migliore di quello che temo. Ovviamente il mio racconto è basato sulla mia visione delle cose. E' possibile che alcuni di voi, anzi tutti, si siano immaginati una realtà diversa da quella che apparea me. In questo non trovo niente di sbagliato, anzi sono qui proprio per questo.


Sei troppo cerebrale,pure peggio di me!
Ma non fai i conti con le variabili imprevedibili e, soprattutto incongruenti,che poi sono quelle che NON confermano la regola ,e le previsioni. Una di queste risiede nell'indeterminatezza dei rapporti interpersonali. Se per lei prevale  rancore,astio e fastidio piuttosto che "amore",allora lascia; un sano distacco,preso con consapevolezza è un investimento per il tuo futuro, piuttosto che una guerra dei Roses ,che tanto nulla cambierà nei termini pratici.
Consultati con un buon legale e agisci. Il dubbio che ho, e che tu sia in grado di stare da solo.....


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> inoltre.....io voglio credere a tutto, ma possibile che questi due decidono di andare a scopare e inscenano tutta la giostra senza prima aver fatto davvero nulla? Neanche una toccatina in bagno? neanche due bacetti di sfuggita? Così....decidono e partono. Mah.


Non ne esci....


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti è davvero così difficile capire che tutto quello che è successo dopo non ha nessun valore? E quando scrivo tutto, intendo davvero tutto. Inoltre, sappi che sono sempre stato abituato a ragionare sulle ipotesi peggiori ed a cercare di prevenirle quando è possibile. Questo non significa che le ipotesi peggiori debbano necessariamente avverarsi, anzi, sono convinto che il conto finale sarebbe molto, (ma molto), migliore di quello che temo. Ovviamente il mio racconto è basato sulla mia visione delle cose. E' possibile che alcuni di voi, anzi tutti, si siano immaginati una realtà diversa da quella che apparea me. In questo non trovo niente di sbagliato, anzi sono qui proprio per questo.


scusa sono di coccio, quindi quello che è successo dopo non ha valore. I figli non hanno valore per quanto è successo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> A me sembra più un patto di non belligeranza strategico al raggiungimento dei vostri ambiziosi obiettivi.
> Rotto il patto, finita la non belligeranza.
> L'amore non finisce per un pompino, suvvia.


:up:


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> inoltre.....io voglio credere a tutto, ma possibile che questi due decidono di andare a scopare e inscenano tutta la giostra senza prima aver fatto davvero nulla? Neanche una toccatina in bagno? neanche due bacetti di sfuggita? Così....decidono e partono. Mah.


Chiedi a Lei ...


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè per te un pompino ha la sua collocazione naturale nel preliminare... mentre come conclusione di un rapporto non va bene... perchè...?
> 
> Al di là di quelle che possono essere le pratiche preferite di ciascuno, ci puó essere anche una preferenza nella sequenzialità... e questo lo capisco.
> A chi piace iniziare in un modo, a chi finire in un altro... ma che questo possa essere più o meno grave non lo comprendo.
> ...


Non va bene...diciamo che è ancora più pesante per il tradito sapere che si è svolto alla fine, come conclusione.
Ma davvero non ci arrivi a capire il perché?
Devo proprio esplicitarlo?
Comunque, se me lo chiedi lo faccio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, *alla fine* s*arà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà*. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


se fossi in te non ne sarei così sicuro sai.
Potrebbe trovarne uno meglio, non pensare di essere unico. Tutti possono essere sostituiti, ricorda uomo, ricorda.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Hanno avuto *quasi un giorno intero*...





Lostris ha detto:


> Sciambola
> 
> Un giorno ne batte tremilaseicentocinquanta.





francoff ha detto:


> tremilaseicentoquarantanove.....la percentuale è un po' peggiore


Qui è passata gente che ha avuto relazioni di anni...
Un giorno di dieci anni fa come può cambiare la vita di 4 persone adesso?
Come si può pensare di essere gli stessi di allora oggi?


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiedi a Lei ...


Ecco, questo, secondo me, è poco rilevante. Anzi, a dirla tutta, forse sarebbe anche meglio se ci fosse stata una minima 'preparazione' prima.
Tutto subito la prima volta è in effetti abbastanza agghiacciante, per me.
Io Random lo capisco molto perché sono anch'io così: mi stupisco (eufemismo).


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non va bene...diciamo che è ancora più pesante *per il tradito* sapere che si è svolto alla fine, come conclusione.
> Ma davvero non ci arrivi a capire il perché?
> *Devo proprio esplicitarlo?
> *Comunque, se me lo chiedi lo faccio.


Stai applicando un tuo metro di giudizio.
Io sinceramente secondo il mio trovo che un pompino sia molto meno pesante di una scopata, per dire.
Diciamo che - sempre secondo la mia opinione - è sicuramente meno coinvolgente e interessante.
Io comunque non vedo differenze tra l'inizio e la fine. Si fa quel che ci si sente di fare in quel momento.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Stai applicando un tuo metro di giudizio.
> Io sinceramente secondo il mio trovo che un pompino sia molto meno pesante di una scopata, per dire.
> Diciamo che - secondo la mia opinione - è sicuramente meno coinvolgente e interessante.


Danny, sono anche d'accordo con te che sia meno pesante di una scopata, ma qui c'è stato l'uno e l'altra e il finale che c'è stato credo che sia qualcosa di profondamente intimo...insomma, possibile che non cogli la differenza?
Si poteva anche evitare no?
Non è qualcosa ancora in più?


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, sono anche d'accordo con te che sia meno pesante di una scopata, ma qui c'è stato l'uno e l'altra e il finale che c'è stato credo che sia qualcosa di profondamente intimo...insomma, possibile che non cogli la differenza?
> Si poteva anche evitare no?
> Non è qualcosa ancora in più?




Eh mi sa che siamo troppo diverse.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo, secondo me, è poco rilevante. Anzi, a dirla tutta, forse sarebbe anche meglio se ci fosse stata una minima 'preparazione' prima.
> Tutto subito la prima volta è in effetti abbastanza agghiacciante, per me.
> Io Random lo capisco molto perché sono anch'io così: mi stupisco (eufemismo).


Sì d'accordo sicuramente c'è molto di più ....
Ma deve chiedere per vedere cosa risponde.
Se è sincera dirà qualcosa di più ...
Random se cerca dei chiarimenti deve chiedere a Lei.
Non può continuare ad farsi film senza risposte.
Il dubbio logora.
Se si sono organizzati c'è stato  sicuramente un aperitivo e poi un pasto completo, "sempre secondo me".


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, sono anche d'accordo con te che sia meno pesante di una scopata, ma qui c'è stato l'uno e l'altra e il finale che c'è stato credo che sia qualcosa di profondamente intimo...insomma, possibile che non cogli la differenza?
> Si poteva anche evitare no?
> Non è qualcosa ancora in più?


In teoria si poteva evitare tutto, ma nel momento in cui hai deciso di fare sesso con una persona, non è che metti i paletti nel mentre pensando che una cosa è troppo intima rispetto a un'altra. 
Quello che ti viene voglia in quel momento di fare insieme con l'altra persona lo fai, di solito.


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Random pensaci bene. Datti un tempo lungo entro il quale valutare. Capisco ciò che dici e ci siamo passati tutti (io sto nella bufera ancora), ma devi ragionare sul lungo periodo, anche per essere più consapevole e sicuro della scelta. E poi ...abbiamo un eta'...magari ti innamori di una che come è giusto che sia ha fatto ben altro (molti partner ad es, o pratiche piu spinte...e per come ti vedo faresti un interrogatorio per avere il suo cv sessuale) seppur non tradendo...e magari per come sei vai in fissa su questo....pensaci. infine se si ama si ama. Ne sentiresti la mancanza e nessuna in futuro sarà come lei e vivresti infelice. Da tempo al tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui è passata gente che ha avuto relazioni di anni...
> Un giorno di dieci anni fa come può cambiare la vita di 4 persone adesso?
> Come si può pensare di essere gli stessi di allora oggi?


esatto, condivido pienamente


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In teoria si poteva evitare tutto, ma nel momento in cui hai deciso di fare sesso con una persona, non è che metti i paletti pensando che una cosa è troppo intima rispetto a un'altra.
> *Quello che ti viene voglia in quel momento di fare lo fai, di solito.*


Mah, lo prendo per buono...anche se rimango della mia idea.
Figurati se io con uno sconosciuto (perché a livello fisico lo era) mi faccio...
Ma chi ti conosce?!!
Ma vai a farti spompinare da qualcun'altra...:mexican:


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, lo prendo per buono...anche se rimango della mia idea.
> Figurati se io con uno sconosciuto (perché a livello fisico lo era) mi faccio...
> Ma chi ti conosce?!!
> Ma vai a farti spompinare da qualcun'altra...:mexican:


Ci sono anche quelle da una pompa e via ... Ma non penso sia nello stile della moglie di Random..


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In teoria si poteva evitare tutto, ma nel momento in cui hai deciso di fare sesso con una persona, non è che metti i paletti nel mentre pensando che una cosa è troppo intima rispetto a un'altra.
> *Quello che ti viene voglia in quel momento di fare insieme con l'altra persona lo fai, di solito.*


E allora, con questo ragionamento, diamo anche subito il c..o, poi cosa rimane?
Fammi pensare...un'orgia?
Ma roba da matti, per davvero! 
Io sarò matusalemme, ma il mondo è diventato troppo un puttanaio, superato il limite proprio.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiedi a Lei ...



Dovrei in effetti, ma non so se ce la posso fare. Sto cercando con immane fatica di ingoiare un rospo gigantesco. Se mi rispondesse di si, che c'è stato altro starei malissimo. Se mi rispondesse no farei fatica a crederlo. Eppure devo farmi forza. Devo farmi forza perchè in questo momento è sotto pressione e ci sono più probabilità che mi dica almeno una parte di verità. Se aspetto che le acque si calmino riacquisterà l'autocontrollo e non avrebbe più senso provarci.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Con molta calma ... 
Ma non trarre conclusioni affrettate.
Sono sempre passati 10 anni ed è restata con te.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Dovrei in effetti, ma non so se ce la posso fare. Sto cercando con immane fatica di ingoiare un rospo gigantesco. Se mi rispondesse di si, che c'è stato altro starei malissimo. Se mi rispondesse no farei fatica a crederlo. Eppure devo farmi forza. Devo farmi forza perchè in questo momento è sotto pressione e ci sono più probabilità che mi dica almeno una parte di verità. Se aspetto che le acque si calmino riacquisterà l'autocontrollo e non avrebbe più senso provarci.


in effetti, a ben vedere, tutta la situazione è stata gestita da mia moglie in modo di non perdere mai il controllo. A partire dalle telefonate concordate, il momento della rivelazione, le minacce esplicitate con dovizia di particolari, quasi a smorzare la mia prevedibile animosità ancora prima che si manifestasse...
Solo alla fine, quando l'ho attaccata violentemente di sorpresa, quando lei pensava che la bufera stesse passando, ha vacillato ed è crollata emotivamente. Almeno in apparenza, perchè la seduzione come extrema ratio è largamente utilizzata.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora, con questo ragionamento, diamo anche subito il c..o, poi cosa rimane?
> Fammi pensare...un'orgia?
> Ma roba da matti, per davvero!
> Io sarò matusalemme, ma il mondo è diventato troppo un puttanaio, superato il limite proprio.


Il culo è un premio speciale? 

Comunque sono cose non paragonabili. 
Il sesso anale non è ancora così sdoganato (si possono trovare ancora persone che hanno pregiudizi).. ma
sul sesso orale pensavo sinceramente di no.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il culo è un premio speciale?
> 
> Comunque sono cose non paragonabili.
> Il sesso anale non è ancora così sdoganato (si possono trovare ancora persone che hanno pregiudizi).. ma
> sul sesso orale pensavo sinceramente di no.



ci mancherebbe solo il culo. Così ha fatto tombola.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il sesso anale non è ancora così sdoganato


È una dogana dalla quale, per transitare senza pensieri, bisogna oliare certi meccanismi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


siamo in due......


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


no cara,  ma alla fine è peggio dare via il lato B o fare un pompino.
Che bei tempi quando si facevano quelle banali scopate!!! aaaah che nostalgia


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Mo con sto discorsi lo mettete più in crisi.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La conosci?
> Magari è una splendida persona, che ne sappiamo noi per giudicare?
> Ha tradito. E allora?
> A me non basta questo per trarre delle conclusioni.
> ...


Lo stare insieme non si basa sul valore delle persone, reale o percepito.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo stare insieme non si basa sul valore delle persone, reale o percepito.


Ma neppure sul disvalore che ho colto in alcuni post.
Non puoi affermare di stare con una persona che senza di te "è finita".
Questa è una stima al negativo che l'altra non può non percepire.
Insomma, Ok il tradimento d'epoca, ma qui lui sembra veramente dare poco valore a sua moglie e a tutto quello che hanno fatto insieme in dieci anni.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una dogana dalla quale, per transitare senza pensieri, bisogna oliare certi meccanismi


Sei tremendo


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


Perché? Forse siamo troppo abituati ad ascoltare gente prevenuta filtrata è troppo occupata a dare una certa immagine di sé. Poi quando arriva qualcuno che si racconta senza filtri ci sembra surreale. Io in mezzo a tante storie da sottoproletariato quella di Random è la prima in cui mi ci ritrovo al 100%. Poi fate vobis


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una dogana dalla quale, per transitare senza pensieri, bisogna oliare certi meccanismi


L'olio va bene fino a una certa età. Dopo un po' è ora che te ne fai una ragione: se è ancora offlimits lascia tutto come sta.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


Cosa otterrebbe lei se cercasse di distruggerti la vita: - Odio, un sentimento che le rovinerebbe l'esistenza. Quando si odia si è i primi a pagarne le conseguenze, le si pagano dentro, nell 'affievolirsi progressivo dell' empatia, nell'affermazione dell' ego distruttivo. Hai voglia di scopare a destra e a manca, il piacere è solo un anestetico al male di vivere che ha la controindicazione di non essere mai bastante e di non sanare le ferite, gli squarci dell' anima.

Ma non dare per scontato il suo ritorno.
L' unica cosa scontata è che in una guerra tra voi due non ci sarebbero vincitori, nè dal punto di vista pratico nè morale.

Ti avevo detto che lei sotto la scorza ha paura. Adesso vedi di ragionare pure tu, prenditi tempo e calmati, sei ancora sotto botta fresca.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure sul disvalore che ho colto in alcuni post.
> Non puoi affermare di stare con una persona che senza di te "è finita".
> Questa è una stima al negativo che l'altra non può non percepire.
> Insomma, Ok il tradimento d'epoca, ma qui lui sembra veramente dare poco valore a sua moglie e a tutto quello che hanno fatto insieme in dieci anni.


Lui *vuole* dare poco valore al percorso. Altrimenti emergerebbe chiaro che era mondo ad aver fatto il percorso per tutti e due mentre lui stava a traino.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è una semplice constatazione basata sui fatti, nessuna arrogante presunzione.
> 
> in questo momento ha prevalso la logica dell'amore. Lei mi ha fermato con l'amore e non con il terrore. Io mi sono fermato perchè non mi aspettavo questo gesto d'amore in questo momento. Sono tuttavia convinto, a costo di apparire arrogante e presuntuoso, che anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, anche se dopo 3 anni di guerra legale mi annichilirà, anche se in questi tre anni si toglierà tutti gli sfizi del mondo a qualcuno in più, anche se davvero, come ha minacciato, riuscirà anche a distruggermi la carriera, anche se scaverà un solco profondo come una voragine tra me e lei, alla fine sarà comunque lei che dovrà tornare da me con umiltà. E tanto più profonda renderà la frattura, tanto più faticoso le sarà costruire il ponte per ricongiungersi a me. Senza nessuna certezza di riuscirci.


Tiratela di meno. il motivo per cui esisti è che stai sfruttando una rendita di posizione. E ricordati che le donne sopravvivono alle separazioni molto meglio degli uomini.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Dovrei in effetti, ma non so se ce la posso fare. Sto cercando con immane fatica di ingoiare un rospo gigantesco. Se mi rispondesse di si, che c'è stato altro starei malissimo. Se mi rispondesse no farei fatica a crederlo. Eppure devo farmi forza. Devo farmi forza perchè in questo momento è sotto pressione e ci sono più probabilità che mi dica almeno una parte di verità. Se aspetto che le acque si calmino riacquisterà l'autocontrollo e non avrebbe più senso provarci.


Pensa alla salute ,che così te la rovini....Non fare interrogatori: non servono! Prenditi un sano distacco dall'immaginario che ti assilla. Quello è il passato ,punto; fa parte dell'intimo personale di un altro individuo.È morboso chiedere ciò che si può immaginare. Diverso è voler capirne le motivazioni, questo è legittimo e dovuto,ma non a te,per te, ma per voi,se volete "ricominciare".


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> in effetti, a ben vedere, tutta la situazione è stata gestita da mia moglie in modo di non perdere mai il controllo. A partire dalle telefonate concordate, il momento della rivelazione, le minacce esplicitate con dovizia di particolari, quasi a smorzare la mia prevedibile animosità ancora prima che si manifestasse...
> Solo alla fine, quando l'ho attaccata violentemente di sorpresa, quando lei pensava che la bufera stesse passando, ha vacillato ed è crollata emotivamente. Almeno in apparenza, perchè la seduzione come extrema ratio è largamente utilizzata.


Allora non cedere alla tentazione della sua seduzione e vedi come potrà andare a finire. Secondo te?
Ma vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca? Non è possibile!


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure sul disvalore che ho colto in alcuni post.
> Non puoi affermare di stare con una persona che senza di te "è finita".
> Questa è una stima al negativo che l'altra non può non percepire.
> Insomma, Ok il tradimento d'epoca, ma qui lui sembra veramente dare poco valore a sua moglie e a tutto quello che hanno fatto insieme in dieci anni.


Io ho capito che questo loro confronto, nel quale si dicono entrambi: Senza di me sei finito/a è solo una forma di comunicazione, come i gesti plateali nel fare e disfare la valigia, come il piangere, come altre cose.

"Parlano" in questo modo perchè si amano ancora, perchè sono orgogliosi, perchè vogliono colpirsi a vicenda ma non vogliono realmente farsi del male, per ora.

La cosa più importante è constatare che questo canale di comunicazione ancora esiste ed è importante. forse è l'unica chanse che ancora hanno. Non ci possono essere cose da accettare supinamente, non ci possono essere imposizioni. Collari più o meno lunghi da accettare. L'unica possibilità che hanno è continuare a comunicare, non importa come.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sembra surreale questo 3d?


No!!! Anche a me....  Divagazioni pruriginose e pecorecce che veramente aiutano....


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no cara,  ma alla fine è peggio dare via il lato B o fare un pompino.
> Che bei tempi quando si facevano quelle banali scopate!!! aaaah che nostalgia


Basta che metti il cartello "libera subito entrata libera"....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'olio va bene fino a una certa età. Dopo un po' è ora che te ne fai una ragione: se è ancora offlimits lascia tutto come sta.


Mi limito a metter mano..


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe solo il culo. Così ha fatto tombola.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe solo il culo. Così ha fatto tombola.


Vabbè, dai.
Anche nel caso con lui non ha fatto due figli. E' decisamente più importante, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Basta che metti il cartello "libera subito entrata libera"....


non hai capito:singleeye:


----------



## farmer (23 Febbraio 2018)

Non entrare nei particolari ti faresti solo male,semmai lo farai più avanti.invece di distruggerli pensando solo a cos è accaduto dieci anni fa,che comunque è stata una cosa grave, cerca di pensare a questi dieci anni,a cosa è stata lei in questi anni,a i due figli che avete e che fino ad ora,in tutto questo casino,poco li avete considerati. La ami e da quel che ho capito anche lei ti ama e da li dovete ripartire, ci vorrà del tempo questo è sicuro, quello che è accaduto ieri fra di voi può essere un inizio importante ed è stata una cosa bellissima. Non ascoltare e soprattutto lascia stare i particolari, pompino, culo, i dubbi che sia una zoccola, sono tutti film che ti fai tu e alimentati da qualche post . Chiedile se ti ama e provateci,non dico che sarà facile ma provateci. Quando c'è l'amore il resto con il tempo si supera,  non servono psicologi e consigli complessi che ti mettono solo dubbi e difficoltà. Siete due adulti, calmatevi  un po e il resto viene da sé. .......e secondo me continuate a fare l'amore che il sesso è la miglior medicina altro che psicologi


----------



## ologramma (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no cara,  ma alla fine è peggio dare via il lato B o fare un pompino.
> Che bei tempi quando si facevano quelle banali scopate!!! aaaah che nostalgia


dimmelo a me :sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmelo a me :sonar:


ecco un uomo nostalgico


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> siamo in due......


Tre ....


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui *vuole* dare poco valore al percorso. Altrimenti emergerebbe chiaro che era mondo ad aver fatto il percorso per tutti e due mentre lui stava a traino.


ma certo che lui è il rimorchio della coppia.....lei più giovane di lui lo ha superato e da tempo nella carriera.....lui vede in lei il suo fallimento, ogni volta che la "vede" in abito professionale si ricorda che lei è meglio di lui....questa storia vecchissima e senza senso è il pretesto per rompere con lei e cercare di sminuirla....


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma certo che lui è il rimorchio della coppia.....lei più giovane di lui lo ha superato e da tempo nella carriera.....lui vede in lei il suo fallimento, ogni volta che la "vede" in abito professionale si ricorda che lei è meglio di lui....questa storia vecchissima e senza senso è il pretesto per rompere con lei e cercare di sminuirla....



La carriera conta fino ad un certo punto. Di sicuro io non ho la sua intelligenza dirompente: quella cosa che quando accendi i motori spiani le montagne che hai davanti con la tua sola forza. E' un dono che non posseggo. Tuttavia fino all'anno passato eravamo pari grado, anche se lei di ruolo ed io come sostituto. Anche se lei letteralmente "crea" le occasioni, mentre io devo essere bravo ad approfittare di quelle che si vengono a creare più o meno spontaneamente, grazie a trasferimenti e pensionamenti. Probabilmente con lo scatto che otterrò adesso potrò aspirare a proseguire nella carriera, sia pure in modo meno brillante di lei. In fondo ho solo 50 anni. Lei è sicuramente proiettata verso le stelle, ok. Ma questo non fa di me un frustrato, perchè comunque ho poco da lamentarmi e assai meno da rimpiangere.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La carriera conta fino ad un certo punto. Di sicuro io non ho la sua intelligenza dirompente: quella cosa che quando accendi i motori spiani le montagne che hai davanti con la tua sola forza. E' un dono che non posseggo. Tuttavia fino all'anno passato eravamo pari grado, anche se lei di ruolo ed io come sostituto. Anche se lei letteralmente "crea" le occasioni, mentre io devo essere bravo ad approfittare di quelle che si vengono a creare più o meno spontaneamente, grazie a trasferimenti e pensionamenti. Probabilmente con lo scatto che otterrò adesso potrò aspirare a proseguire nella carriera, sia pure in modo meno brillante di lei. In fondo ho solo 50 anni. Lei è sicuramente proiettata verso le stelle, ok. Ma questo non fa di me un frustrato, perchè comunque ho poco da lamentarmi e assai meno da rimpiangere.


Sei più vecchio di me....non pensavo!

comunque a volte ho alzato i toni con te, l ho fatto per farti capire di fermarti a ragionare ed a ascoltarti. Per fare questo ci vuole tempo , bisogna prendersi del tempo. Io ho avuto la fortuna di fare trasferte e questo ha aiutato ed aiuta, ho , abbiamo deciso di provarci non so come finirà però ho troppo rispetto di me per buttare all' aria tutto senza riflettere.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale forma di rapporto sessuale non troveresti  “disturbante”?



Il pompino con ingoio è arrivato dopo quasi due anni di fidanzamento, durante le lunghissime sessioni di preparazione al suo Esame di Stato. Una dimostrazione di totale fiducia da parte sua, quando ebbe la certezza che io era davvero quello giusto. Quando si parlava di scelta dell'Università e lei accettò il mio aiuto declinando l'offerta di trasferirsi a casa di una sua zia senza figli vicino ad  una grande città. Sapere che in seguito è stato dato ad un estraneo solo per inseguire un attimo di piacere effimero è terribile. 
Per rispondere alla tua domanda, forse un rapporto tradizionale con il profilattico lo riterrei meno doloroso..


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Sei più vecchio di me....non pensavo!
> 
> comunque a volte ho alzato i toni con te, l ho fatto per farti capire di fermarti a ragionare ed a ascoltarti. Per fare questo ci vuole tempo , bisogna prendersi del tempo. Io ho avuto la fortuna di fare trasferte e questo ha aiutato ed aiuta, ho , abbiamo deciso di provarci non so come finirà però ho troppo rispetto di me per buttare all' aria tutto senza riflettere.



vecchiounpardepalle.:mexican:


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pompino con ingoio è arrivato dopo quasi due anni di fidanzamento, durante le lunghissime sessioni di preparazione al suo Esame di Stato. Una dimostrazione di totale fiducia da parte sua, quando ebbe la certezza che io era davvero quello giusto. Quando si parlava di scelta dell'Università e lei accettò il mio aiuto declinando l'offerta di trasferirsi a casa di una sua zia senza figli vicino ad  una grande città. Sapere che in seguito *è stato dato ad un estraneo* solo per inseguire un attimo di piacere effimero è terribile.
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, forse un rapporto tradizionale con il profilattico lo riterrei meno doloroso..


ma va a cagher!!


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pompino con ingoio è arrivato dopo quasi due anni di fidanzamento, durante le lunghissime sessioni di preparazione al suo Esame di Stato. Una dimostrazione di totale fiducia da parte sua, quando ebbe la certezza che io era davvero quello giusto. Quando si parlava di scelta dell'Università e lei accettò il mio aiuto declinando l'offerta di trasferirsi a casa di una sua zia senza figli vicino ad  una grande città. Sapere che in seguito è stato dato ad un estraneo solo per inseguire un attimo di piacere effimero è terribile.
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, forse un rapporto tradizionale con il profilattico lo riterrei meno doloroso..


Lo sapevo che avresti risposto così  (mi riferisco al rapporto tradizionale, non me lo fa evidenziare), pur essendo una donna mi sento molto in sintonia con te.
Capisco quello che provi, ma non perdere di vista il fatto che è trascorso tanto tempo, dieci anni vi separano dal fattaccio e non sono affatto pochi. Lo so che per te è come fosse successo ieri l`altro, è normale, l`hai saputo da poco e questo tua moglie non lo può capire perché è dall`altra parte...probabilmente, anzi di sicuro, per lei è davvero un fatto lontanissimo nel tempo, un fatto sbiadito e appannato. Per te è un incubo ad occhi aperti, uno shock, è logico,  ma anch'io mi unisco al coro di chi ti consiglia di riflettere stando fermo per poterti riprendere quella lucidità che ci vuole in questi casi e anche per questo occorre del tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma va a cagher!!


Quoto


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pompino con ingoio è arrivato dopo quasi due anni di fidanzamento, durante le lunghissime sessioni di preparazione al suo Esame di Stato. Una dimostrazione di totale fiducia da parte sua, quando ebbe la certezza che io era davvero quello giusto. Quando si parlava di scelta dell'Università e lei accettò il mio aiuto declinando l'offerta di trasferirsi a casa di una sua zia senza figli vicino ad  una grande città. Sapere che in seguito è stato dato ad un estraneo solo per inseguire un attimo di piacere effimero è terribile.
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, forse un rapporto tradizionale con il profilattico lo riterrei meno doloroso..


Scusa, ma non avevo realizzato...quella cosa è avvenuta  esattamente come racconti tu riguardo a voi dopo due anni di fidanzamento?
Mi chiedo come si sarà sentita tua moglie mentre te lo confessa va...miracolo che non si è collassata insieme a te!
Da scavarsi un buco e sotterrarcisi da sola...


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non avevo realizzato...quella cosa è avvenuta  esattamente come racconti tu riguardo a voi dopo due anni di fidanzamento?
> Mi chiedo come si sarà sentita tua moglie mentre te lo confessa va...miracolo che non si è collassata insieme a te!
> Da scavarsi un buco e sotterrarcisi da sola...



Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci fidanzammo. Io aspettai che se la sentisse. I rapporti iniziarono molto prima, ma "quella" cosa per lei fu davvero difficile da accettare. 
per il resto non me lo ha detto esplicitamente. Io ho chiesto e lei non ha negato. Mi è sembrato di vedere un cenno di assenso negli occhi, più che altro.


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma va a cagher!!





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto



Lo stesso insulto può essere più o meno accettato a seconda di chi lo dice. Della sua storia, della sua onestà, della sua moralità, della sua più o meno buona fede...
imho


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lo stesso insulto può essere più o meno accettato a seconda di chi lo dice. Della sua storia, della sua onestà, della sua moralità, della sua più o meno buona fede...
> imho


Stai piantando un casino per un pompino di 10 anni fa
Ora o le motivazioni vere non ti va di condividerle , ed è un tuo diritto, o davvero hai perso completamente la lucidità e farnetichi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci fidanzammo. Io aspettai che se la sentisse. I rapporti iniziarono molto prima, ma "quella" cosa per lei fu davvero difficile da accettare.
> per il resto non me lo ha detto esplicitamente. Io ho chiesto e lei non ha negato. Mi è sembrato di vedere un cenno di assenso negli occhi, più che altro.


Ti rendi conto che stai paragonando lo stato d’animo di una ragazzina alla prima esperienza a quello di una donna fatta che è normale (scusa ma davvero mi lascia totalmente perplessa il tuo stupore) che mentre sta a letto con un uomo faccia anche quello


----------



## random (23 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che stai paragonando lo stato d’animo di una ragazzina alla prima esperienza a quello di una donna fatta che è normale (scusa ma davvero mi lascia totalmente perplessa il tuo stupore) che mentre sta a letto con un uomo faccia anche quello



Non è stupore, non sto scendendo adesso dal pero. . E' dolore. E' tristezza. Ho letto qualcosa di te e francamente non penso che tu possa empatizzare con me. Tutta questa storia ti apparirà come una via di mezzo tra una telenovelas raccontata da uno sfigato ed una cazzata. Fortunatamente io sono qui per raccogliere pareri e punti di vista il più possibile discordanti. Quindi leggo con interesse anche il tuo punto di vista. Anzi, mi sto persino convincendo che un po tutti attraversiamo dei momenti più o meno lunghi durante i quali le cose che reputiamo inaccettabili, per tanti strani motivi concomitanti ci appaiono addirittura desiderabili. A volte basterebbe un po di culo perchè le occasioni sbagliate non capitino durante i momenti sbagliati, che nel caso di mia moglie sono convinto che siano stati rarissimi...


----------



## farmer (23 Febbraio 2018)

Io mettevo i vestiti nella valigia con rabbia e lei piangendo li toglieva e li piegava, poi ci siamo abbracciati e abbiamo fatto l'amore. ....questo è AMORE da parte di entrambi. ...È una scena da miglior film strappalacrime. Pensa a questi momenti random, per un fattaccio accaduto anni fa non sfasciare la famiglia pensa anche ai figli.  Non credo che centrino le carriere i soldi e tutto il resto. .....voi vi amate e ieri lo avete consacrato non buttare via tutto


----------



## Outdider (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non è stupore, non sto scendendo adesso dal pero. . E' dolore. E' tristezza. Ho letto qualcosa di te e francamente non penso che tu possa empatizzare con me. Tutta questa storia ti apparirà come una via di mezzo tra una telenovelas raccontata da uno sfigato ed una cazzata. Fortunatamente io sono qui per raccogliere pareri e punti di vista il più possibile discordanti. Quindi leggo con interesse anche il tuo punto di vista. Anzi, mi sto persino convincendo che un po tutti attraversiamo dei momenti più o meno lunghi durante i quali le cose che reputiamo inaccettabili, per tanti strani motivi concomitanti ci appaiono addirittura desiderabili. A volte basterebbe un po di culo perchè le occasioni sbagliate non capitino durante i momenti sbagliati, che nel caso di mia moglie sono convinto che siano stati rarissimi...


Pompino o no, posseduta analmente o no il fatto non cambia. Se vuoi andare a fondo nella storia preparati molto bene, ne scoprirai delle belle. Peccato che ancora non ti abbiano scritto che chi non ha le corna è un coglione.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non è stupore, non sto scendendo adesso dal pero. . E' dolore. E' tristezza. Ho letto qualcosa di te e francamente non penso che tu possa empatizzare con me. Tutta questa storia ti apparirà come una via di mezzo tra una telenovelas raccontata da uno sfigato ed una cazzata. Fortunatamente io sono qui per raccogliere pareri e punti di vista il più possibile discordanti. Quindi leggo con interesse anche il tuo punto di vista. Anzi, mi sto persino convincendo che un po tutti attraversiamo dei momenti più o meno lunghi durante i quali le cose che reputiamo inaccettabili, per tanti strani motivi concomitanti ci appaiono addirittura desiderabili. A volte basterebbe un po di culo perchè le occasioni sbagliate non capitino durante i momenti sbagliati, che nel caso di mia moglie sono convinto che siano stati rarissimi...


Il dolore è comprensibile... ma per l’evento in sé...

quello che ti si cerca di dire che focalizzarsi sul particolare è inutile.. oltre ad avere poco senso.
Legare un dispiacere maggiore ad un particolare di questo genere è difficilmente comprensibile per come lo hai spiegato.

L’evoluzione della sessualità ha una variabile determinante nel tempo, oltre che nelle persone.

All’inizio per dire a me non andava di praticare sesso orale, né di riceverlo. È normalissimo. 

Il fatto che tua moglie ci abbia messo due anni a sciogliersi riguarda il suo percorso di maturazione.. non puoi paragonare i due momenti di vita, non ha proprio senso...


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> La carriera conta fino ad un certo punto. Di sicuro io non ho la sua intelligenza dirompente: quella cosa che quando accendi i motori spiani le montagne che hai davanti con la tua sola forza. E' un dono che non posseggo. Tuttavia fino all'anno passato eravamo pari grado, anche se lei di ruolo ed io come sostituto. Anche se lei letteralmente "crea" le occasioni, mentre io devo essere bravo ad approfittare di quelle che si vengono a creare più o meno spontaneamente, grazie a trasferimenti e pensionamenti. Probabilmente con lo scatto che otterrò adesso potrò aspirare a proseguire nella carriera, sia pure in modo meno brillante di lei. In fondo ho solo 50 anni. Lei è sicuramente proiettata verso le stelle, ok. Ma questo non fa di me un frustrato, perchè comunque ho poco da lamentarmi e assai meno da rimpiangere.


Secondo me se non avessi il tuo bel bagaglio di frustrazioni che invece sta sfogando tutto insieme utilizzando come pretesto le corna, col cazzo che penseresti di far saltare il banco con tutto quello che hai da perdere. È mica parlo di soldi. Parlo del fatto che, per l'indubbia dotazione di qualità varie che riconosci alla signora, senza dubbio lo scenario più probabile dopo qualche tempo di separazione è che lei si trovi qualcuno meglio di te. mentre secondo me, non perché non esista ma perché non riusciresti mai a vederla, tu col cazzo che riusciresti a trovare qualcuno meglio di lei.
Per cui neanche a dire che Tutto lo sforzo fatto in una vita per realizzarsi all'interno di una struttura autolimitante come la famiglia può essere servito come un trampolino per diventare persone migliori. Di fatto per lei diventerebbe un trampolino, per te un fardello. Oltretutto la frustrazione genera mostri. Come padre non puoi non tenerne conto.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> ma certo che lui è il rimorchio della coppia.....lei più giovane di lui lo ha superato e da tempo nella carriera.....lui vede in lei il suo fallimento, ogni volta che la "vede" in abito professionale si ricorda che lei è meglio di lui....questa storia vecchissima e senza senso è il pretesto per rompere con lei e cercare di sminuirla....


 lui non è un rimorchio. È una spalla. Che attenzione, mica c'è nulla di male ad essere la spalla di qualcuno che è meglio di noi. Se potessi essere l'allenatore di mia figlia che vince alle Olimpiadi Penso potrei morire felice in quello stesso istante. Quello che secondo me il nostro amico però non ha capito è che nessuno sopravvive alla propria utilità


----------



## Outdider (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il dolore è comprensibile... ma per l’evento in sé...
> 
> quello che ti si cerca di dire che focalizzarsi sul particolare è inutile.. oltre ad avere poco senso.
> Legare un dispiacere maggiore ad un particolare di questo genere è difficilmente comprensibile per come lo hai spiegato.
> ...


Questa è una risposta sensata, scritta in maniera sensata. Però ricevere il seme di altro e saperlo è avvilente, credo.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> lui non è un rimorchio. È una spalla. Che attenzione, mica c'è nulla di male ad essere la spalla di qualcuno che è meglio di noi. Se potessi essere l'allenatore di mia figlia che vince alle Olimpiadi Penso potrei morire felice in quello stesso istante. Quello che secondo me il nostro amico però non ha capito è che nessuno sopravvive alla propria utilità


Fino ad un certo punto era la sua spalla ora lui si vede un rimorchio una zavorra attaccata a lei . E lei lo sa che lui e' così glielo ha detto riguardo alla sua futura promozione ed hai problemi che lei può causarle


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta sensata, scritta in maniera sensata. Però ricevere il seme di altro e saperlo è avvilente, credo.


Ma secondo te 2 che fanno sesso cosa fanno ? Fare sesso e' scambio di sensazioni fisiche , di emozioni e di liquidi ! Caspita ha 50 anni . Ma invece di pensare a questo perché non parla di sentimenti ? E per piacere basta dare ragione a queste sue fissazioni perché sei irrisolto . Che cerchi di guardare la sua vita con distacco e si dia del tempo . Poi se non funziona farà bene ad andarsene ma riacquisti lucidità e capacità di analisi ... oltre a sentire il suo cuore senza farsi condizionare da cose lontane . Poi paragonare le titubanze di una ragazzina di 16 con una donna fatta e finita  ( lui 50 anni ora lei 43? 10
anni fa ne aveva33) e' da folli


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta sensata, scritta in maniera sensata. Però ricevere il seme di altro e saperlo è avvilente, credo.



Ma non lo ha saputo, lei e' stata zitta, magari  ritiene assurda la domanda,  imbarazzante che lui chieda i particolari.  Puo' anche non averlo fatto.   
Parla di una luce negli occhi, assurdo. 

Premesso che pure a me non sembra assurdo possa succedere, l'unica mia perplessita' e'  se davvero  il loro  fosse il  primo incontro, ma e' un mio sentire.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta sensata, scritta in maniera sensata. Però ricevere il seme di altro e saperlo è avvilente, credo.


_Quello_ è avvilente? 
Provo a capire. Davvero.

Perchè se tentiamo di ricondurre il discorso su binari più ampi, generalizzando e quindi inevitabilmente banalizzando un po’ la questione, sembra che gli uomini siano più feriti e morbosi sui dettagli fisici della vicenda.

Come se il territorio deufradato di cui spiace aver perso l’esclusiva fosse soprattutto il corpo della donna. 

Per me, per esempio, la cosa più dura da accettare (non credo ne sarei capace) sarebbe il coinvolgimento emotivo. Il fatto che si pensi ad un’altra mentre si sta con me. Che si vorrebbe essere altrove. L’innamoramento. L’inganno.

Atroce... in effetti.

Il focus comunque sembra su dimensioni completamente diverse.


----------



## void (23 Febbraio 2018)

Random, non ci prendere troppo sul serio. Siamo (penso) una tribù che vive sul monte della disillusione; ogni volta che qualche nuovo aspirante si approssima alle pendici, scendiamo a valle attraversando le macerie della nostra vita. Ognuno ha le sue miserie, piccole o grandi, e le riviviamo immancabilmente per il nuovo arrivato.
Le miserie degli altri non ci risolvono il problema, ma ci aiutano a comprenderlo.

Sei uscito dalla favola, hai scoperto che sotto quella bianca e liscia pelle che tua moglie porta in giro per il mondo, non c'è perfezione e ordine, ma sangue carne e merda. Come per tutti noi. Benvenuto.

Sei deluso, incazzato ma forse consapevole. Ora sai che lei non è tua, che nessuno appartiene a nessuno. Ci si incontra e alle volte ci si condivide. Per un'ora, un mese, 10 anni, qualcuno per sempre.

E quella condivisione è qualcosa di molto più profondo che uno scambio di fluidi corporali. Non si lava via con l'acqua, ma rimane indelebile nel tempo tracciando il solco tra il "valerne e il non valerne più la pena".

E ricorda che stare insieme non significa necessariamente condividere. Si può vivere 50 anni in coppia e non aver veramente condiviso niente.

Quello che tua moglie ha condiviso con te solo tu lo puoi sapere, e da quello dipende quando è profondo il fossato che devi saltare se te ne vai.

Se ti capita ascolta la canzone del link, fose il ritornello che l'autore canta è ciò che vorresti tua moglie ti dicesse.


https://youtu.be/uF7pjPuwXP4


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta sensata, scritta in maniera sensata. Però ricevere il seme di altro e saperlo è avvilente, credo.


 la frase che sta cercando è _ciucciare il cazzo di qualcun altro per interposta persona_


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> _Quello_ è avvilente?
> Provo a capire. Davvero.
> 
> Perchè se tentiamo di ricondurre il discorso su binari più ampi, generalizzando e quindi inevitabilmente banalizzando un po’ la questione, sembra che gli uomini siano più feriti e morbosi sui dettagli fisici della vicenda.
> ...


Marte E Venere non si parlano. Fanno solo finta.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la frase che sta cercando è _ciucciare il cazzo di qualcun altro per interposta persona_


:unhappy:

Ma ti prego...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Ma ti prego...


Puoi viverlo come un problema oppure no. Ma tradimento o non tradimento, tutti noi baciamo un sacco di gente a nostra insaputa nella vita :rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> _Quello_ è avvilente?
> ....sembra che gli uomini siano più feriti e morbosi sui dettagli fisici della vicenda.
> 
> Come se il territorio deufradato di cui spiace aver perso l’esclusiva fosse soprattutto il corpo della donna.
> ...


Ma questa differenza è da sempre cosi. Perché inconsciamente l 'uomo teme la reale paternità ...la certezza del seme....e sente la donna come proprietà(quindi teme il tradimento sessuale e si fissa sui dettagli)..la donna teme di perdere chi deve aiurarla nel crescere la prole e quindi teme il tradimento sentimentale......penso siano retaggi primitivi.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma questa differenza è da sempre cosi. Perché inconsciamente l 'uomo teme la reale paternità ...la certezza del seme....e sente la donna come proprietà(quindi teme il tradimento sessuale e si fissa sui dettagli)..la donna teme di perdere chi deve aiurarla nel crescere la prole e quindi teme il tradimento sentimentale......penso siano retaggi primitivi.


Verissimo...incosciamente è così, anche se lo negano facendo i fighi.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> _Quello_ è avvilente?
> Provo a capire. Davvero.
> 
> Perchè se tentiamo di ricondurre il discorso su binari più ampi, generalizzando e quindi inevitabilmente banalizzando un po’ la questione, sembra che gli uomini siano più feriti e morbosi sui dettagli fisici della vicenda.
> ...


Credo che per lui sia tutto insieme e la storia del particolare ha messo in discussione il suo ruolo all'interno della famiglia...ricorda, lei ha velatamente dato del gay a lui.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma secondo te 2 che fanno sesso cosa fanno ? Fare sesso e' scambio di sensazioni fisiche , di emozioni e di liquidi ! Caspita ha 50 anni . Ma invece di pensare a questo perché non parla di sentimenti ? E per piacere basta dare ragione a queste sue fissazioni perché sei irrisolto . Che cerchi di guardare la sua vita con distacco e si dia del tempo . Poi se non funziona farà bene ad andarsene ma riacquisti lucidità e capacità di analisi ... oltre a sentire il suo cuore senza farsi condizionare da cose lontane . Poi paragonare le titubanze di una ragazzina di 16 con una donna fatta e finita  ( lui 50 anni ora lei 43? 10
> anni fa ne aveva33) e' da folli


Irrisolto a chi? Mettiti in testa che non sei nessuno e non conti un caxxo. Scendi dal piedistallo che ti sei creato, solo perché il club delle comari qua dentro ti da ragione. Tu hai preso delle decisioni che sono solo tue e non sono legge nella vita.


----------



## farmer (24 Febbraio 2018)

Io ho vissuto una situazione peggio della tua,almeno tu sai che tua moglie ha consumato senza coinvolgimento senza trasporto perché subito è rinsavita e ha scelto te. Mia moglie per mesi si era invaghita di uno della compagnia con cui uscivano,allora non avevamo figli, io mi ero accorto e glielo rimproveravo,ma lei negava diceva che era solo amicizia e simpatia.il peggio è che un mio vero amico mi ha detto "stai attento di tua moglie non si sta comportando da donna sposata " io stavo attento ma  non posso essere sicuro che non sia accaduto niente,potrei chiamare una persona,come hai fatto tu,che sono sicuro sappia qualcosa se qualcosa c'è stato. Ma non lo faccio perché dopo quelbreve periodo non abbiamo più frequentato quella compagnia, io e mia moglie ci siamo ritrovati abbiamo avuto due figli e in questi 15 anni ci siamo amati e questo vale più di ogni altra cosa. Se dovessi fossilizzara il pensiero su quei tre mesi ora sarei esaurito e senza la mia bellissima famiglia. .....qualche volta bisogna saper andare oltre


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma non lo ha saputo, lei e' stata zitta, magari  ritiene assurda la domanda,  imbarazzante che lui chieda i particolari.  Puo' anche non averlo fatto.
> Parla di una luce negli occhi, assurdo.
> 
> Premesso che pure a me non sembra assurdo possa succedere, l'unica mia perplessita' e'  se davvero  il loro  fosse il  primo incontro, ma e' un mio sentire.


Credo che una pratica sessuale del genere sia utilizzata da chi ha una certa intimità fisica e coinvolgimento celebrale...questo a mio avviso è quello che vuole sottolineare [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]. Qua tutti sanno che non è credibile la: "una scopata e via" ma fanno i fighi, gli uomi e donne di mondo...ma fatemi il picere....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pompino o no, posseduta analmente o no il fatto non cambia. Se vuoi andare a fondo nella storia preparati molto bene, ne scoprirai delle belle. Peccato che ancora non ti abbiano scritto che chi non ha le corna è un coglione.


Chi ha le corna e si rifiuta di considerare la propria parte di responsabilità nell'essersi procurato la capa pesante è sempre un coglione. Chi non ha le corna potrebbe tranquillamente essere un coglione, perché no?


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi ha le corna e si rifiuta di considerare la propria parte di responsabilità nell'essersi procurato la capa pesante è sempre un coglione. Chi non ha le corna potrebbe tranquillamente essere un coglione, perché no?


Ovvio, coglione a non averle...poi potrebbe esserlo a prescindere. Ovvio che ci sia una coresponsabilità nell'avvenimento ma sarà suo diritto essere incazzato male comunque?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque parentesi seria: Vedi quanto dolore causano le storie in cui ti metti con una persona quando hai 16 anni e rimani inchiodata lì senza fare esperienza? Random sta fuori di cervello perché proietta una conquista dei suoi 16 anni come mr. pompino con ingoio, che a 16 anni è ovvio che sia condito da tutta una serie di tabù ( noi siamo la generazione ante internet. All'epoca nostra le femmine non compravano i giornalini porno), su una donna adulta che magari ha scoperto che gli piace la cosa in sè, e magari il senso di potere che ti da.
Stupiresti di quante donne ci sono in giro che vanno a scopare con gente fuori dal matrimonio semplicemente per uscire da _parti in commedia _sessuali che recitano da vent'anni pur stando molto bene con i rispettivi legittimi.
E comunque lo sperma è un gusto acquisito


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ovvio, coglione a non averle...poi potrebbe esserlo a prescindere. Ovvio che ci sia una coresponsabilità nell'avvenimento ma sarà suo diritto essere incazzato male comunque?


Onestamente? Essere incazzati è una cosa. Coccolarsi il proprio dolore è un'altra. e per come ragiono io quello è il marchio del tradito coglione.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente? Essere incazzati è una cosa. Coccolarsi il proprio dolore è un'altra. e per come ragiono io quello è il marchio del tradito coglione.


Modo di veder la cosa rispettabile.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque parentesi seria: Vedi quanto dolore causano le storie in cui ti metti con una persona quando hai 16 anni e rimani inchiodata lui senza fare esperienza? Random sta fuori di cervello perché proietta una conquista dei suoi 16 anni come pompino con ingoio, che a 16 anni è ovvio che sia condito da tutta una serie di tabù ( noi siamo la generazione anche internet. All'epoca nostra le femmine non compravano i giornalini porno), su una donna adulta che magari ha scoperto che gli piace la cosa in sè, e magari il senso di potere che ti da.
> Stupiresti di quante donne ci sono in giro che vanno a scopare con gente fuori dal matrimonio semplicemente per uscire da _parti in commedia _sessuali che recitano da vent'anni pur stando molto bene con i rispettivi legittimi.
> E comunque lo sperma è un gusto acquisito


Mi trovi d'accordo...il findanzamento a quell'età dovrebbe essere vietato per legge. Non mi stupisco perché so.


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente? Essere incazzati è una cosa. Coccolarsi il proprio dolore è un'altra. e per come ragiono io quello è il marchio del tradito coglione.



In pratica, secondo il tuo parere, oltre a non coccolare il mio dolore, cosa dovrei fare? Forse sto coccolando il mio dolore futuro, perchè, conoscendomi,  so come andrà a finire.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In pratica, secondo il tuo parere, oltre a non coccolare il mio dolore, cosa dovrei fare? Forse sto coccolando il mio dolore futuro, perchè, conoscendomi,  so come andrà a finire.


Destruttura. Piantala di dire che ti conosci e che siccome ti conosci sai ineluttabilmente come andrà a finire. Datti una possibilità. A te, non a lei. E Comincia a uscire la sera. Vedrai che se ti fai tre o quattro giri di giostra con qualche strappona media di quelle che si trovano in giro, dopo esserti vissuto qualche brano della loro pochezza torni dalla legittima con tutt'altro spirito. Ma per favore togliti questa maschera da eroe tragico perché la coerenza non ho mai garantito felicità a nessuno. Mia nonna usava spesso l'espressione _quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si taglió il pisello_.


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E Comincia a uscire la sera. Vedrai che se ti fai tre o quattro giri di giostra con qualche strappona media di quelle che si trovano in giro, dopo esserti vissuto qualche brano della loro pochezza torni dalla legittima con tutt'altro spirito....  Mia nonna usava spesso l'espressione _quello che per fare un dispetto alla moglie si taglió il pisello_.




quindi dovrei renderle pan per focaccia.
lo diceva anche mia nonna.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> lui non è un rimorchio. È una spalla. Che attenzione, mica c'è nulla di male ad essere la spalla di qualcuno che è meglio di noi. Se potessi essere l'allenatore di mia figlia che vince alle Olimpiadi Penso potrei morire felice in quello stesso istante. Quello che secondo me il nostro amico però non ha capito è che nessuno sopravvive alla propria utilità


Quoto. Chapeau!


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> quindi dovrei renderle pan per focaccia.
> lo diceva anche mia nonna.


Non hai capito un cazzo. Piantala di pensare a lei come un puntello per giustificare quello che sei e pensa ad evolverti. Se scopi o non scopi non è fatto in funzione sua, è fatto per liberare te dai fantasmi.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> _Quello_ è avvilente?
> Provo a capire. Davvero.
> 
> Perchè se tentiamo di ricondurre il discorso su binari più ampi, generalizzando e quindi inevitabilmente banalizzando un po’ la questione, sembra che gli uomini siano più feriti e morbosi sui dettagli fisici della vicenda.
> ...


È indubbiamente atroce, lo dico per esperienza. Se potessi per magia cancellare solo qualcosa nei miei ricordi o nel passato, chissenefrega del sesso, cancellerei quello. Anche se pure io pensavo di non potere essere capace di accettarlo. Ma a volte ci si stupisce mica solo dell'altro.......


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo. Piantala di pensare a lei come un puntello per giustificare quello che sei e pensa ad evolverti. Se scopi o non scopi non è fatto in funzione sua, è fatto per liberare te dai fantasmi.



I fantasmi sono stati generati dal suo comportamento. L'evoluzione, di conseguenza,sarebbe quella di smettere di pensare al matrimonio perfetto e concedermi serenamente di commettere qualche errore e parallelamente concederli anche a lei. Può sembrare un evoluzione della situazione, ma in realtà è solo un adattamento ad una situazione che sto subendo. Che poi, alla fine sarebbe anche la soluzione più "economica" della situazione. Economica nel senso che sarebbe realizzabile con il minor dispendio di energie fisiche ed emotive...


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

E' uno degli scenari futuri plausibili. Ma devo arrivarci per gradi e con i miei tempi. Non è ancora giunto il momento di archiviare il dolore.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Surreale l’ho già detto?
Capisco il dolore ma stiamo parlando di un unico rapporto 10 anni fa 
Capisco il tuo dolore ma capisco anche l’incazzatuta pesante di tua moglie 
Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Surreale l’ho già detto? Capisco il dolore ma stiamo parlando di un unico rapporto 10 anni fa  Capisco il tuo dolore ma capisco anche l’incazzatuta pesante di tua moglie  Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”


  Non è "nulla" per lui. La rottura di un patto di esclusività non è nulla. (Per lui). Quello che mi sembra di capire che non accetti è di assimilarsi alla massa di traditi e traditori. Quel piombare in una dimensione che non riteneva sua, loro. Con questo non intendo dire che abbia ragione a lasciarsi.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Surreale l’ho già detto?
> Capisco il dolore ma stiamo parlando di un unico rapporto 10 anni fa
> Capisco il tuo dolore ma capisco anche l’incazzatuta pesante di tua moglie
> Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”


Ma si, in fondo lui dapo 10 scopre un'altra persona...che non conosce e che forse non voleva conoscere...ma si non è nulla...Ho come il sentore che alcuni di voi cerchino d'assolversi da quello che hanno fatto o stanno facendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' uno degli scenari futuri plausibili. Ma devo arrivarci per gradi e con i miei tempi. Non è ancora giunto il momento di archiviare il dolore.


Non stai nemmeno lasciando che il dolore si archivi da solo. Lo stai nutrendo giorno per giorno. Continui a parametrare le tue scelte, quelle che dovrebbero definire te, in funzione sua. Capisco che ormai per te è una seconda pelle Ma se non trovi la forza di cambiare da solo sentimentalmente sei un morto che cammina


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”



Ti risponderò con una metafora calcistica. 
Quando prendi gol su calcio di rigore, non è mai colpa del portiere. MAI.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Surreale l’ho già detto?
> Capisco il dolore ma stiamo parlando di un unico rapporto 10 anni fa
> Capisco il tuo dolore ma capisco anche l’incazzatuta pesante di tua moglie
> Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”


Se ti ripeti la stessa cosa ossessivamente tutti i giorni arrivi anche a credere a qualcuno nato da una vergine e da un piccione.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti risponderò con una metafora calcistica.
> Quando prendi gol su calcio di rigore, non è mai colpa del portiere. MAI.


Appunto. È colpa di chi ha fatto sì che quel rigore fosse inflitto alla squadra del portiere.


----------



## void (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma si, in fondo lui dapo 10 scopre un'altra persona...che non conosce e che forse non voleva conoscere...ma si non è nulla...Ho come il sentore che alcuni di voi cerchino d'assolversi da quello che hanno fatto o stanno facendo.


assolversi da quello che hanno fatto....

Ti proponi come giudice ?


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> assolversi da quello che hanno fatto....
> 
> Ti proponi come giudice ?


No, proprio il contrario cazzo! Lui ha chiaramente detto che vuole allontanarsi da lei perché vuole toccare il fondo per poter assimilare il dolore e quali tutti, ma sopratutto i traditori gli hanno dato contro. Lo hanno fatto come il sale...e quindi mi chiedo se non sia un modo di autoassolversi. Ma giudice proprio, sei fuori strada. Io sempre appoggiato le scelte fatte da chiunque. Ho sempre detto la mia, ma alla conclusione ho sempre pensato che la scelta ultima fosse sempre la migliore...perché pensata da chi la deve prendere.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2018)

Il sesso non manca...e questo indica che lo stress del trauma non è così profondo a livello emozionale e tale per cui crei un blocco nell'approccio.
Vedo quindi da parte del nostro , un atteggiamento che risponde ad un percorso determinato in modo troppo razionale e cerebrale, cui si deve uniformare ed attenere,a prescindere dall'emotività che invece,gli indica un'altra strada; o meglio, di continuare a percorrerla,come sta facendo da sempre (34 anni?).... 
Ma , se ritiene che il regista (lei) possa prevaricare lo sceneggiatore (lui), non ha capito che la figura determinante nella storia ,è chi la scrive,non chi la mette in opera. Se c'è ancora attrazione tra i due, dando per scontato che vi sia ancora complicità e collaborazione nella loro "società" , bisognerebbe accantonare i formalismi ed i retaggi che ne conseguono. Se lei si dimostra "sinceramente" disponibile (a noi pare) ed "innamorata", nei modi e nei fatti, la questione si supera.
Lui deve solo capire che la ragazzina sedicenne è un individuo con le proprie debolezze, con il quale ha attraversato decenni assieme,accanto.Che pensasse alla salute sua,e della sua famiglia, che i problemi di corna si superano!


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> come sta facendo da sempre (34 anni?)....
> 
> MOLTI DI MENO
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> assolversi da quello che hanno fatto....
> 
> Ti proponi come giudice ?


Qualunque giudice è più obiettivo del giudizio che abbiamo noi su noi stessi


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ...


Ma anche sì.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il sesso non manca...e questo indica che lo stress del trauma non è così profondo a livello emozionale e tale per cui crei un blocco nell'approccio.
> Vedo quindi da parte del nostro , un atteggiamento che risponde ad un percorso determinato in modo troppo razionale e cerebrale, cui si deve uniformare ed attenere,a prescindere dall'emotività che invece,gli indica un'altra strada; o meglio, di continuare a percorrerla,come sta facendo da sempre (34 anni?)....
> Ma , se ritiene che il regista (lei) possa prevaricare lo sceneggiatore (lui), non ha capito che la figura determinante nella storia ,è chi la scrive,non chi la mette in opera. Se c'è ancora attrazione tra i due, dando per scontato che vi sia ancora complicità e collaborazione nella loro "società" , bisognerebbe accantonare i formalismi ed i retaggi che ne conseguono. Se lei si dimostra "sinceramente" disponibile (a noi pare) ed "innamorata", nei modi e nei fatti, la questione si supera.
> Lui deve solo capire che la ragazzina sedicenne è un individuo con le proprie debolezze, con il quale ha attraversato decenni assieme,accanto.Che pensasse alla salute sua,e della sua famiglia, che i problemi di corna si superano!


Ma avrà pure i suoi tempi sto cristiano si o no? Lui non e sicuro di niente. Scrive che hanno fatto "all'amore" ma poi scrive che tecnica della seduzione è largamente usata in queste situazioni. Credo che ha scelto d'allontanarsi secondo lui sia la soluzione migliore, per adesso.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma avrà pure i suoi tempi sto cristiano si o no? Lui non e sicuro di niente. Scrive che hanno fatto "all'amore" ma poi scrive che tecnica della seduzione è largamente usata in queste situazioni. Credo che ha scelto d'allontanarsi secondo lui sia la soluzione migliore, per adesso.


La seduzione è largamente usata,"sempre"....
E che si allontanasse allora! Coi ritmi e tempi che possano rendergli facile la riflessione. Riflessione ,quando sento : "senti, devo prendermi una pausa di riflessione", quasi sempre dietro c'è gia la convinzione del non ritorno; anche perché il metterla in atto richiede condizioni logistiche ed economiche che , difficilmente si predispongono senza una pianificazione nel tempo.Salvo che si vada da mammà dal lunedì al venerdì, e si passi il weekend all'ovile; che poi mi pare la proposta (o la concessione) della moglie...


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> La seduzione è largamente usata,"sempre"....
> E che si allontanasse allora! Coi ritmi e tempi che possano rendergli facile la riflessione. Riflessione ,quando sento : "senti, devo prendermi una pausa di riflessione", quasi sempre dietro c'è gia la convinzione del non ritorno; anche perché il metterla in atto richiede condizioni logistiche ed economiche che , difficilmente si predispongono senza una pianificazione nel tempo.Salvo che si vada da mammà dal lunedì al venerdì, e si passi il weekend all'ovile; che poi mi pare la proposta (o la concessione) della moglie...



concessione mi sembra la definizione più calzante. Tra l'altro mi sentirei anche "usato" durante il week-end. Di buono potrebbe esserci che probabilmente anche lei rimarrebbe all'ovile dal lunedì al venerdì. Eh,si...perchè immaginarla "in caccia" è comunque rivoltante. E 'fanculo anche alla palestra ed ai vestitini da vamp. Rimani a casa ad aspettarmi con il pigiamone di flanella!!!


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> concessione mi sembra la definizione più calzante. Tra l'altro mi sentirei anche "usato" durante il week-end. Di buono potrebbe esserci che probabilmente anche lei rimarrebbe all'ovile dal lunedì al venerdì. Eh,si...perchè immaginarla "in caccia" è comunque rivoltante. E 'fanculo anche alla palestra ed ai vestitini da vamp. Rimani a casa ad aspettarmi con il pigiamone di flanella!!!


Ecco....la soluzione pare vada bene ad ambedue.


----------



## void (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qualunque giudice è più obiettivo del giudizio che abbiamo noi su noi stessi


Verissimo, e soprattutto provato.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Verissimo, e soprattutto provato.


Spero tu mi abbia capito nel post precedente


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qualunque giudice è più obiettivo del giudizio che abbiamo noi su noi stessi


Te l'appoggio...ma non spingo . Vero, noi con noi stessi siamo fin troppo critici.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio...ma non spingo . Vero, noi con noi stessi siamo fin troppo critici.


Oppure magnanimi....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma si, in fondo lui dapo 10 scopre un'altra persona...che non conosce e che forse non voleva conoscere...ma si non è nulla...Ho come il sentore che alcuni di voi cerchino d'assolversi da quello che hanno fatto o stanno facendo.


Ha scoperto che la moglie una volta l’ha tradito. Sono passati 10 anni in cui si sono amati e sono stati bene. Il “nulla” era virgolettato 
Se poi secondo voi per una scopata dieci anni fa che non ha avuto conseguenze fa bene a buttare a monte un matrimonio ok


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio...ma non spingo . Vero, noi con noi stessi siamo fin troppo critici.





stany ha detto:


> Oppure magnanimi....


Ma mai equilibrati


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha scoperto che la moglie una volta l’ha tradito. Sono passati 10 anni in cui si sono amati e sono stati bene. Il “nulla” era virgolettato
> Se poi secondo voi per una scopata dieci anni fa che non ha avuto conseguenze fa bene a buttare a monte un matrimonio ok



Ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito SICURAMENTE una volta. Torno a rispiegarti che è lei che ha buttato a monte il matrimonio. Io semmai ho la possibilità di salvarlo a prezzo di un accorciamento non trascurabile della lunghezza della mia vita e ad un sicuro peggioramento della qualità della stessa. Forse dovresti per qualche attimo valutare le cose da un punto di vista che non ti è mai appartenuto. Fino ad ora.


----------



## void (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> void ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Verissimo, e soprattutto provato.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## farmer (24 Febbraio 2018)

Non ha usato l'arma della seduzione,ha usato l'amore. ...È diverso. Poi lei non andrà a caccia in palestra vestita da vamp, perché lei ci tiene a questo matrimonio è innamorata e ha capito che ha rischiato di perderti. Ha compreso di aver fatto un errore gravissimo e farà di tutto per rimediare. Possibile che nessuno lo abbia capito. ....random ti stai facendo dei film inutili la realtà è un altra  che sia stata una scopata o più non lo saprai mai. .....Ma lei ha scelto te e in dieci anni lo ha dimostrato


----------



## random (24 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Non ha usato l'arma della seduzione,ha usato l'amore. ...È diverso. Poi lei non andrà a caccia in palestra vestita da vamp, perché lei ci tiene a questo matrimonio è innamorata e ha capito che ha rischiato di perderti. Ha compreso di aver fatto un errore gravissimo e farà di tutto per rimediare. Possibile che nessuno lo abbia capito. ....random ti stai facendo dei film inutili la realtà è un altra  che sia stata una scopata o più non lo saprai mai. .....Ma lei ha scelto te e in dieci anni lo ha dimostrato



Doveva accontentarsi di avermi scelto vent'anni fa....Anzi ventisei anni fa. E poi ha avuto 10 anni per ripensarci.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Oppure magnanimi....


Per alcune persone è vero anche questo


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> I fantasmi sono stati generati dal suo comportamento. L'evoluzione, di conseguenza,sarebbe quella di smettere di pensare al matrimonio perfetto e concedermi serenamente di commettere qualche errore e parallelamente concederli anche a lei. Può sembrare un evoluzione della situazione, ma in realtà è solo un adattamento ad una situazione che sto subendo. Che poi, alla fine sarebbe anche la soluzione più "economica" della situazione. Economica nel senso che sarebbe realizzabile con il minor dispendio di energie fisiche ed emotive...


Ma sei serio?????????


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Surreale l’ho già detto?
> Capisco il dolore ma stiamo parlando di un unico rapporto 10 anni fa
> Capisco il tuo dolore ma capisco anche l’incazzatuta pesante di tua moglie
> Stai distruggendo un matrimonio per “nulla”


I penso che lo stanno distruggendo entrambi questo rapporto e non parlo di quello che è successo 10 anni fa.
Non riescono a discutere con serenità e "sentimento".
Anche lei nel ultimo periodo non è che sia stata irreprensibile, bastava alla prima domanda di random dire la verità (io l'avrei fatto prima che succedesse o al massimo subito dopo) e non montare una "tarantella" con gli amici del cuore.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha scoperto che la moglie una volta l’ha tradito. Sono passati 10 anni in cui si sono amati e sono stati bene. Il “nulla” era virgolettato
> Se poi secondo voi per una scopata dieci anni fa che non ha avuto conseguenze fa bene a buttare a monte un matrimonio ok


Per voi traditori è sempre colpa di qualcun'altro.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?????????


...sei troppo simpatica


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> &#55357;&#56834;...sei troppo simpatica


.....simpatico..


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> I penso che lo stanno distruggendo entrambi questo rapporto e non parlo di quello che è successo 10 anni fa.
> Non riescono a discutere con serenità e "sentimento".
> Anche lei nel ultimo periodo non è che sia stata irreprensibile, bastava alla prima domanda di random dire la verità (io l'avrei fatto prima che succedesse o al massimo subito dopo) e non montare una "tarantella" con gli amici del cuore.


Vero. Secondo me è da li che ha iniziato a non credere al singolo episodio.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Vero. Secondo me è da li che ha iniziato a non credere al singolo episodio.


Non solo, ma pensa anche che ci sia altro o altri, non è sicuro di nulla, e questa insicurezza gli ha fatto perdere la "bussola"


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Non ha usato l'arma della seduzione,ha usato l'amore. ...È diverso. Poi lei non andrà a caccia in palestra vestita da vamp, perché lei ci tiene a questo matrimonio è innamorata e ha capito che ha rischiato di perderti. Ha compreso di aver fatto un errore gravissimo e farà di tutto per rimediare. Possibile che nessuno lo abbia capito. ....random ti stai facendo dei film inutili la realtà è un altra  che sia stata una scopata o più non lo saprai mai. .....Ma lei ha scelto te e in dieci anni lo ha dimostrato


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Per voi traditori è sempre colpa di qualcun'altro.


A chi avrei dato la colpa?


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2018)

Citazione Originariamente Scritto da random  Visualizza Messaggio
I fantasmi sono stati generati dal suo comportamento. L'evoluzione, di conseguenza,sarebbe quella di smettere di pensare al matrimonio perfetto e concedermi serenamente di commettere qualche errore e parallelamente concederli anche a lei. Può sembrare un evoluzione della situazione, ma in realtà è solo un adattamento ad una situazione che sto subendo. Che poi, alla fine sarebbe anche la soluzione più "economica" della situazione. Economica nel senso che sarebbe realizzabile con il minor dispendio di energie fisiche ed emotive...





delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?????????




Credo di sì.... l'irrazionale che tenta di addomesticare la programmazione cerebrale.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .....simpatico..


Chiedo venia


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A chi avrei dato la colpa?


A lui, hai detto che sta buttando al cesso 10 anni di matrimonio...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> A lui, hai detto che sta buttando al cesso 10 anni di matrimonio...


È quello che sta facendo
Lei ha scopato una volta 10 anni fa e poi ha continuato ad amarlo e a restare con lui.
Chi sta buttando via tutto?
Ripeto capisco la delusione, il dolore è il prendersi del tempo. Ma separarsi credo che in questo caso sia davvero una cazzata e capisco la reazione di lei. Tralascio la cosa del pompino perché davvero non si può leggere.
Continuo a credere che ci sia molto altro che non sia stato detto


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È quello che sta facendo
> *Lei ha scopato una volta 10 anni fa e poi ha continuato ad amarlo e a restare con lui.
> Chi sta buttando via tutto?*
> Ripeto capisco la delusione, il dolore è il prendersi del tempo. Ma separarsi credo che in questo caso sia davvero una cazzata e capisco la reazione di lei. Tralascio la cosa del pompino perché davvero non si può leggere.
> Continuo a credere che ci sia molto altro che non sia stato detto


Nocci,  dopo i confronti (aspri e minacciosi) le mezze verità, l'organizzazione della "squadra di salvataggio", random non crede più a nulla, e nella sua testa si sarà creato duemila film ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Nocci,  dopo i confronti (aspri e minacciosi) le mezze verità, l'organizzazione della "squadra di salvataggio", random non crede più a nulla, e nella sua testa si sarà creato duemila film ovviamente.


Concordo. Ma deve chiarire cosa sono film suoi e cosa no


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma deve chiarire cosa sono film suoi e cosa no


Come potrà mai?????? dai.........


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mia moglie mi ha tradito SICURAMENTE una volta. Torno a rispiegarti che è lei che ha buttato a monte il matrimonio. Io semmai ho la possibilità di salvarlo a prezzo di un accorciamento non trascurabile della lunghezza della mia vita e ad un sicuro peggioramento della qualità della stessa. Forse dovresti per qualche attimo valutare le cose da un punto di vista che non ti è mai appartenuto. Fino ad ora.


Si parla di te non di nocciolina


----------



## sheldon (24 Febbraio 2018)

"*Io semmai ho la possibilità di salvarlo a prezzo di un accorciamento non trascurabile della lunghezza della mia vita e ad un sicuro peggioramento della qualità della stessa"
*Sei forse un "pelino" esagerato


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> "*Io semmai ho la possibilità di salvarlo a prezzo di un accorciamento non trascurabile della lunghezza della mia vita e ad un sicuro peggioramento della qualità della stessa"
> *Sei forse un "pelino" esagerato


Penso che "lo sforzo" dovrebbero farlo entrambi.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È quello che sta facendo
> Lei ha scopato una volta 10 anni fa e poi ha continuato ad amarlo e a restare con lui.
> Chi sta buttando via tutto?
> Ripeto capisco la delusione, il dolore è il prendersi del tempo. Ma separarsi credo che in questo caso sia davvero una cazzata e capisco la reazione di lei. Tralascio la cosa del pompino perché davvero non si può leggere.
> Continuo a credere che ci sia molto altro che non sia stato detto


Quindi la colpa è la sua?! Cioè le si scopa il collega, una volta (forse), viene scoperta, fa l'arrogante, lo minaccia per trattenerlo...inciso, lei deve avere una morale impeccabile, le serve per il ruolo che ha altrimenti le crolla tutto il castello...ed il bastardo è lui?


----------



## Life is life (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi la cola è la sua?! Cioè le si scopa il collega, una volta (forse), viene scoperta, fa l'arrogante, lo minaccia per trattenerlo...inciso, lei deve avere una morale impeccabile, le serve per il ruolo che ha altrimenti le crolla tutto il castello...ed il bastardo è lui?


quotissimo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi la cola è la sua?! Cioè le si scopa il collega, una volta (forse), viene scoperta, fa l'arrogante, lo minaccia per trattenerlo...inciso, lei deve avere una morale impeccabile, le serve per il ruolo che ha altrimenti le crolla tutto il castello...ed il bastardo è lui?


Fa l’arrogante? 
Ma secondo te la reazione s i pensieri di lui sono normali? 
Io non ho definito bastardo nessuno. Io ho detto che in questo momento lui può decidere se continuare con la donna che si, l’ha tradito ma che da sola ha capito di sbagliare (non perché scoperta) ed è rimasta al suo fianco perché ha riscelto liberamente lui, o chiudere.
Se chiudesse dopo 10 anni io si credo che la colpa della chiusura sia sua


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Life is life ha detto:


> quotissimo


Ciao Life...è un piacere vederti


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fa l’arrogante?
> Ma secondo te la reazione s i pensieri di lui sono normali?
> Io non ho definito bastardo nessuno. Io ho detto che in questo momento lui può decidere se continuare con la donna che si, l’ha tradito ma che da sola ha capito di sbagliare (non perché scoperta) ed è rimasta al suo fianco perché ha riscelto liberamente lui, o chiudere.
> Se chiudesse dopo 10 anni io si credo che la colpa della chiusura sia sua


Lui ha scoperto d'essere cornuto da un momento all'altro. Che lo abbia tradito una sola volta non ci crede nessuno, non avrebbe altrimente precettato i compagni di merende per concordare la versione. Se chiuderà il suo matrimonio o no, sarà quello che è meglio per lui...ma lo deciderà lui se e quando. Ma come, prima hai scritto che non dai colpe a nessuno?! Ti vuoi decidere?


----------



## Life is life (24 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ciao Life...è u piacere vederti


hai ricevuto il mio mesg. ?


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Life is life ha detto:


> hai ricevuto il mio mesg. ?


Si ho letto e risposto, anche se brevemente. Voglio prendermi del tempo perché voglio spiegami bene ed ho bisogno del pc e non del cellulare


----------



## farmer (25 Febbraio 2018)

Bisogna fare il punto della situazione,qui leggo post di psicologia elevata all 'ennesima potenza, tante supposizioni e tante insinuazioni. Qui c'è una moglie innamorata del marito che a suo tempo ha fatto un errore gravissimo e se potesse tornare indietro non lo farebbe, vuole salvare il matrimonio è la famiglia,a soprattutto non vuole perdere il marito e ha capito che può perderlo . Poi c'è un marito innamorato  (anche se non lo dice)e comprensibilmente arrabbiato che è in dubbio sul da farsi. Le soluzioni sono due e tute e due in mano a lui. Può piano piano riavvicinarsi alla moglie, buttandosi alle spalle le remore,oppure può lasciare la moglie E I FIGLI e fare la vita per conto suo. Le conseguenze:se rimane ci vorrà del tempo, dovranno impegnarsi molto,sarà dura, ma sono sicuro che il tempo e l'amore lenira'tutto.se lascia andrà a stare da solo,con il tempo la rabbia passerà, rimarrà l'amore ma sarà troppo tardi e ogni sera si rivolteta' nel letto pensando a lei che non c'è più. Quindi random non prendere decisioni affrettate date anche dalla rabbia,aspetta di essere più tranquillo, e ricordati che lei ha pianto per te. ...Non è è poco. Dimentica le parole dette durante la sfuriata,quando si litiga si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto  (poi tu gli avevi dato della zoccola ) non tirare troppo la corda ormai lei ha capito che può perderti ma mi pare una molto razionale e quando capira'di averti perso del tutto difficilmente tornerà indietro.


----------



## Outdider (25 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Bisogna fare il punto della situazione,qui leggo post di psicologia elevata all 'ennesima potenza, tante supposizioni e tante insinuazioni. Qui c'è una moglie innamorata del marito che a suo tempo ha fatto un errore gravissimo e se potesse tornare indietro non lo farebbe, vuole salvare il matrimonio è la famiglia,a soprattutto non vuole perdere il marito e ha capito che può perderlo . Poi c'è un marito innamorato  (anche se non lo dice)e comprensibilmente arrabbiato che è in dubbio sul da farsi. Le soluzioni sono due e tute e due in mano a lui. Può piano piano riavvicinarsi alla moglie, buttandosi alle spalle le remore,oppure può lasciare la moglie E I FIGLI e fare la vita per conto suo. Le conseguenze:se rimane ci vorrà del tempo, dovranno impegnarsi molto,sarà dura, ma sono sicuro che il tempo e l'amore lenira'tutto.se lascia andrà a stare da solo,con il tempo la rabbia passerà, rimarrà l'amore ma sarà troppo tardi e ogni sera si rivolteta' nel letto pensando a lei che non c'è più. Quindi random non prendere decisioni affrettate date anche dalla rabbia,aspetta di essere più tranquillo, e ricordati che lei ha pianto per te. ...Non è è poco. Dimentica le parole dette durante la sfuriata,quando si litiga si dice tutto e il contrario di tutto  (poi tu gli avevi dato della zoccola ) non tirare troppo la corda ormai lei ha capito che può perderti ma mi pare una molto razionale e quando capira'di averti perso del tutto difficilmente tornerà indietro.


Di la verità...sei un prete?!


----------



## farmer (25 Febbraio 2018)

Non sono prete. ..Sono un uomo che ne ha passate e sono anche un imprenditore  (lo dice il nik)abituato a mettere la ragione davanti a tutto


----------



## Outdider (25 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Non sono prete. ..Sono un uomo che ne ha passate e sono anche un imprenditore  (lo dice il nik)abituato a mettere la ragione davanti a tutto


Buongiorno, anche se fossi un prete non ci sarebbe nulla di male, voleva essere uno scherzo.


----------



## farmer (25 Febbraio 2018)

Buongiorno outdider. ..volevo raccontarvi una storia proprio di questi giorni,una coppia nostra amica sposati da 30 anni loro 50 enni,dagli ultimi anni spenta.un anno fa di comune accordo decidono di separarsi, lui non era molto d'accordo ma poi si convince e va ad abitare fuori,tutto bene continuano a sentirsi e c'è cordialità nel rapporto,premetto tradimenti non c'entrano. Due mesi fa lui inizia a frequentare una donna, li cominciano i guai,sua moglie quando ne è venuta a conoscenza ha iniziato la guerra, sicuramente sentiva ancora qualcosa per lui e con l arrivo dell altra ha capito di averlo perso per sempre. Ora sta facendo la guerra al marito su tutti i fronti si stanno distruggendo,  lei si sta esaurendo e prende dei farmaci per tirare avanti. ......La figlia mi dice che non accetta che il marito ha un'altra. ........random rifletti


----------



## Outdider (25 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Buongiorno outdider. ..volevo raccontarvi una storia proprio di questi giorni,una coppia nostra amica sposati da 30 anni loro 50 enni,dagli ultimi anni spenta.un anno fa di comune accordo decidono di separarsi, lui non era molto d'accordo ma poi si convince e va ad abitare fuori,tutto bene continuano a sentirsi e c'è cordialità nel rapporto,premetto tradimenti non c'entrano. Due mesi fa lui inizia a frequentare una donna, li cominciano i guai,sua moglie quando ne è venuta a conoscenza ha iniziato la guerra, sicuramente sentiva ancora qualcosa per lui e con l arrivo dell altra ha capito di averlo perso per sempre. Ora sta facendo la guerra al marito su tutti i fronti si stanno distruggendo,  lei si sta esaurendo e prende dei farmaci per tirare avanti. ......La figlia mi dice che non accetta che il marito ha un'altra. ........random rifletti


Questo più che un racconto mi pare un'intimidazione :unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Questo più che un racconto mi pare un'intimidazione :unhappy:


no è sottovalutare quanto di importante abbiamo


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no è sottovalutare quanto di importante abbiamo


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 perché non è vero. Dopo 30 anni di matrimonio decidi di separarti. E diventi gelosa quando lui si0 ricostruisce un futuro?   Dovevi aspettare di perderlo completamente per capire
Fai il bravo


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché non è vero. Dopo 30 anni di matrimonio decidi di separarti. E diventi gelosa quando lui si0 ricostruisce un futuro?   Dovevi aspettare di perderlo completamente per capire
> Fai il bravo


Io il bravo lo faccio ...io


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io il bravo lo faccio ...io


mmmmm


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mmmmm


Per ora si


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per ora si


:rotfl: per forza di causa maggiore?:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl: per forza di causa maggiore?:rotfl:


Seminiamo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Seminiamo


agricoltore?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Buongiorno outdider. ..volevo raccontarvi una storia proprio di questi giorni,una coppia nostra amica sposati da 30 anni loro 50 enni,dagli ultimi anni spenta.un anno fa di comune accordo decidono di separarsi, lui non era molto d'accordo ma poi si convince e va ad abitare fuori,tutto bene continuano a sentirsi e c'è cordialità nel rapporto,premetto tradimenti non c'entrano. Due mesi fa lui inizia a frequentare una donna, li cominciano i guai,sua moglie quando ne è venuta a conoscenza ha iniziato la guerra, sicuramente sentiva ancora qualcosa per lui e con l arrivo dell altra ha capito di averlo perso per sempre. Ora sta facendo la guerra al marito su tutti i fronti si stanno distruggendo,  lei si sta esaurendo e prende dei farmaci per tirare avanti. ......La figlia mi dice che non accetta che il marito ha un'altra. ........random rifletti


Un altro grande classico


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> agricoltore?


Fatto con mio nonno da piccolo


----------



## Outdider (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no è sottovalutare quanto di importante abbiamo


Potrebbe...o solo voglia di possesso?


----------



## farmer (25 Febbraio 2018)

Io agricoltore


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse avrò dato la sensazione di essere un tipo molto attaccato al vil denaro. Non starò a cercare giustificazioni, anche se con 2 figli si ha il dovere di progettare un futuro di un certo tipo e più che dai soldi e dalla mercedes sono attratto dai viaggi, molti dei quali fatti in tenda e sacco a pelo o in miseri albergucci.
> 
> Ma mi preme sottolineare che quello che ho provato e provo tutt'ora per mia moglie è amore. E questo, se permettete, cambia tutto.


Infatti... dovrebbe cambiare tutto; ma non in peggio!


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché non è vero. Dopo 30 anni di matrimonio decidi di separarti. E diventi gelosa quando lui si0 ricostruisce un futuro?   Dovevi aspettare di perderlo completamente per capire
> Fai il bravo



Io darei per scontato che se uno lo butti fuori casa, se ne trova un altra. Gia' lo fanno stando a  casa, figuriamoci liberi.  Poi scarseggiano i 50 enni liberi, merce preziosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io darei per scontato che se uno lo butti fuori casa, se ne trova un altra. Gia' lo fanno stando a  casa, figuriamoci liberi.  Poi scarseggiano i 50 enni liberi, merce preziosa.


esatto. Avrà pensato 
Che in fondo lui non l'avrebbe mai sostituita.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Avrà pensato
> Che in fondo lui non l'avrebbe mai sostituita.



E dove vive?  Su Marte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E dove vive?  Su Marte.


può essere


----------



## random (26 Febbraio 2018)

*Buongiorno....*

...sono a casa di mia madre. Non ancora fisicamente, ma da stasera dormirò nella mia vecchia cameretta. Ieri pomeriggio io e mia moglie abbiamo sistemato tutto. Mia madre è rimasta perplessa. E' abituata a mia moglie da quando aveva 55 anni, per lei è più di una figlia. E' la madre dei suoi nipoti, la persona che ha fatto le notti quando si è operata, eccetera, eccetera. Per farla breve parla più con mia moglie, (e crede più a lei), che non a me.  Quindi ha chiesto A LEI cosa avevo combinato IO e poi ha continuato a parlare senza neanche aspettare una replica. E' stato surreale sentirla prendere le mie difese. Comunque, le abbiamo fatto credere che il medico di famiglia, dal momento che la sua anemia è un pizzico peggiorata, oltre a prescriverle la solita scatolina di acido folico, ci ha anche raccomandato di non lasciarla da sola la notte, almeno per qualche mese. Il fatto che fossimo li tutti e due a dirle le stesse cose la ha tranquillizzata. Per il resto, lei è abituata a vederci andare e venire continuamente, complice la vicinanza delle case. In quella che era la sala da pranzo abbiamo trasferito tutto il nostro archivio documenti, da quando facemmo l'inquietante scoperta che in casa i bambini adoravano tagliuzzare di tutto con le forbicine da scuola materna. Quindi la ex-sala della casa di mamma è attrezzata con notebook, stampante, c'è il wi-fi e molte altre diavolerie tecnologiche. Naturalmente mia moglie si affaccerà quotidianamente per i motivi più disparati. Dal parcheggiare i figli quando nevica fino al venire a prendersi i biscotti caldi appena sfornati. Anzi, sono convinto che mia madre la chiamerà ancora più spesso del solito. La soluzione che ho accettato ha avuto il potere di rendere questo passaggio quasi indolore. Lei ha passato tutto il resto del pomeriggio a coccolarmi, dicendomi che è giusto che io mi prenda un po di tempo, ma che contemporaneamente lei si sarebbe anticipata un po di coccole che le sarebbero mancate per qualche giorno. Insomma un po come accade quando uno dei due deve partire per motivi di lavoro per qualche giorno. Adesso, rimarrei stupito se lei non mi chiamasse di continuo. A casa, con whatsapp, al cellulare. In questi casi sono abituato a sentirla/leggerla praticamente di continuo. Devo ammettere che a parti invertite, anche io la chiamo molto quando lei non c'è. Vedremo. Alla fine è tornato fuori il suo lato più duro e pragmatico. Mi ha ricordato che il nostro accordo prevede una lontananza per farmi ragionare in serenità e non per fare cazzate in ordine sparso. Quindi di valutare bene tutto e di non fare niente di irrecuperabile. poi mi ha detto che per lei è valida sempre la prima risposta che mi ha dato all'inizio di questa storia: che lei mi ha sempre amato e rispettato. Di non scordarlo mai. In pratica, sono io quello sotto esame.


----------



## farmer (26 Febbraio 2018)

Non sei sotto esame. ...Non vuole perderti


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2018)

Poteva fermarsi ad 'amato', in quanto chi ci tradisce  dimentica, almeno al momento, cosa vuol dire rispettare l'altro.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io darei per scontato che se uno lo butti fuori casa, se ne trova un altra. Gia' lo fanno stando a  casa, figuriamoci liberi.  Poi* scarseggiano i 50 enni liberi, merce preziosa*.


quindi se dovesse andare male una possibilità in giro l avrei? anzi, sarei addirittura ambito?


----------



## Frithurik (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> ...sono a casa di mia madre. Non ancora fisicamente, ma da stasera dormirò nella mia vecchia cameretta. Ieri pomeriggio io e mia moglie abbiamo sistemato tutto. Mia madre è rimasta perplessa. E' abituata a mia moglie da quando aveva 55 anni, per lei è più di una figlia. E' la madre dei suoi nipoti, la persona che ha fatto le notti quando si è operata, eccetera, eccetera. Per farla breve parla più con mia moglie, (e crede più a lei), che non a me.  Quindi ha chiesto A LEI cosa avevo combinato IO e poi ha continuato a parlare senza neanche aspettare una replica. E' stato surreale sentirla prendere le mie difese. Comunque, le abbiamo fatto credere che il medico di famiglia, dal momento che la sua anemia è un pizzico peggiorata, oltre a prescriverle la solita scatolina di acido folico, ci ha anche raccomandato di non lasciarla da sola la notte, almeno per qualche mese. Il fatto che fossimo li tutti e due a dirle le stesse cose la ha tranquillizzata. Per il resto, lei è abituata a vederci andare e venire continuamente, complice la vicinanza delle case. In quella che era la sala da pranzo abbiamo trasferito tutto il nostro archivio documenti, da quando facemmo l'inquietante scoperta che in casa i bambini adoravano tagliuzzare di tutto con le forbicine da scuola materna. Quindi la ex-sala della casa di mamma è attrezzata con notebook, stampante, c'è il wi-fi e molte altre diavolerie tecnologiche. Naturalmente mia moglie si affaccerà quotidianamente per i motivi più disparati. Dal parcheggiare i figli quando nevica fino al venire a prendersi i biscotti caldi appena sfornati. Anzi, sono convinto che mia madre la chiamerà ancora più spesso del solito. La soluzione che ho accettato ha avuto il potere di rendere questo passaggio quasi indolore. Lei ha passato tutto il resto del pomeriggio a coccolarmi, dicendomi che è giusto che io mi prenda un po di tempo, ma che contemporaneamente lei si sarebbe anticipata un po di coccole che le sarebbero mancate per qualche giorno. Insomma un po come accade quando uno dei due deve partire per motivi di lavoro per qualche giorno. Adesso, rimarrei stupito se lei non mi chiamasse di continuo. A casa, con whatsapp, al cellulare. In questi casi sono abituato a sentirla/leggerla praticamente di continuo. Devo ammettere che a parti invertite, anche io la chiamo molto quando lei non c'è. Vedremo. Alla fine è tornato fuori il suo lato più duro e pragmatico. Mi ha ricordato che il nostro accordo prevede una lontananza per farmi ragionare in serenità e non per fare cazzate in ordine sparso. Quindi di valutare bene tutto e di non fare niente di irrecuperabile. poi mi ha detto che per lei è valida sempre la prima risposta che mi ha dato all'inizio di questa storia: che lei mi ha sempre amato e rispettato. Di non scordarlo mai. In pratica, sono io quello sotto esame.


E i bambini?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> E i bambini?


 ti dirò , non li ha mai presi in considerazione. Tipo strano, tutto concentrato su se stesso.


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti dirò , non li ha mai presi in considerazione. Tipo strano, tutto concentrato su se stesso.


l' ho sempre pensato anche io


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> l' ho sempre pensato anche io


è una farsa, la vita di random. Tutto costruito a come da copione. moglie, figli, auto attico (come da sua presentazione). Tutta apparenza, niente sostanza.


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una farsa, la vita di random. Tutto costruito a come da copione. moglie, figli, auto attico (come da sua presentazione). Tutta apparenza, niente sostanza.


casa, macchina, vacanze, soldi,lavoro di un certo livello, moglie, due figli, avrà anche un cane presumo,
e poi...una scopata di 10 anni fa e va tutto all' aria


----------



## Frithurik (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una farsa, la vita di random. Tutto costruito a come da copione. moglie, figli, auto attico (come da sua presentazione). Tutta apparenza, niente sostanza.


Hai pienamente ragione, vorrei vedere questa coppia , con i problemi veri, sono insipidi.
Ha scartavetrato i colleoni, e ancora sta giocando, adesso a casa di mamma, la signora lo punta e raccomanda di non fare i capricci. Che pigliasse una decisione matura , soprattutto assumersi la piena responsabilita' verso i figli,che secondo me sono abbastanza trascurati (sull'affetto).


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione, vorrei vedere questa coppia , con i problemi veri, sono insipidi.
> Ha scartavetrato i colleoni, e ancora sta giocando, adesso a casa di mamma, la signora lo punta e raccomanda di non fare i capricci. Che pigliasse una decisione matura , soprattutto assumersi la piena responsabilita' verso i figli,che secondo me sono abbastanza trascurati (sull'affetto).


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> casa, macchina, vacanze, soldi,lavoro di un certo livello, moglie, due figli, avrà anche un cane presumo,
> e poi...una scopata di 10 anni fa e va tutto all' aria


e vuoi scherzare, si è rotto della moglie, Uscita di scena ad effetto!!!! magari chiede gli alimenti lui


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione, vorrei vedere questa coppia , con i problemi veri, sono insipidi.
> Ha scartavetrato i colleoni, e ancora sta giocando, adesso a casa di mamma, la signora lo punta e raccomanda di non fare i capricci. Che pigliasse una decisione matura , soprattutto assumersi la piena responsabilita' verso i figli,che secondo me sono abbastanza trascurati (sull'affetto).


senti uno che definisce la moglie e i suoi successi "la sua creatura" per me non è degno di rispetto. Gli rode che la creatura non è stata a servizio come doveva.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e vuoi scherzare, si è rotto della moglie, Uscita di scena ad effetto!!!! magari chiede gli alimenti lui


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## random (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ho sempre pensato che in fondo la vita è solo una recita a soggetto. Ma per qualcuno può anche essere tutta una farsa, dipende dalle scelte personali.
I figli li vado a prendere a scuola e li riporto a casa, come sempre. Nel pomeriggio studio con loro a casa di mia madre, invece che a casa mia. Inglese, matematica e disegno sono di mia competenza. Al resto pensa, di solito, mia moglie. I bambini, (ragazzi) seguono anche corsi pomeridiani di inglese, musica e rispettivamente piscina e tennis. Oltre al Catechismo al sabato. Quindi, 5 pomeriggi a settimana, martedì escluso, io e mia moglie ci alterniamo ad accompagnarli da qualche parte. A questi impegni "fissi" dobbiamo aggiungere una quarantina di feste di compleanno, (tutte irrinunciabili, ovviamente), le visite pediatriche e quelle oculistiche. Credo di poter affermare che pomeriggi davvero liberi non li abbiamo. Fortunatamente mia madre ci supporta, pur con gli ovvi limiti derivanti dall'età. Non crediamo alle baby-sitter ( e neanche alle badanti, se è per questo), quindi facciamo tutto da soli,con notevole dispendio di energie nervose e fisiche. In casa oltre alla mia ormai famosa mercedes, possediamo un piccolo scooter 125, largamente utilizzato da entrambi e 4 biciclette. Non abbiamo cani. Tuttavia per un certo periodo abbiamo avuto un pesciolino rosso, (con relativa boccia di vetro), deceduto dopo breve agonia nel disinteresse dei bambini che lo avevano voluto e quindi mai rimpiazzato.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che in fondo la vita è solo una recita a soggetto. Ma per qualcuno può anche essere tutta una farsa, dipende dalle scelte personali.
> I figli li vado a prendere a scuola e li riporto a casa, come sempre. Nel pomeriggio studio con loro a casa di mia madre, invece che a casa mia. Inglese, matematica e disegno sono di mia competenza. Al resto pensa, di solito, mia moglie. I bambini, (ragazzi) seguono anche corsi pomeridiani di inglese, musica e rispettivamente piscina e tennis. Oltre al Catechismo al sabato. Quindi, 5 pomeriggi a settimana, martedì escluso, io e mia moglie ci alterniamo ad accompagnarli da qualche parte. A questi impegni "fissi" dobbiamo aggiungere una quarantina di feste di compleanno, (tutte irrinunciabili, ovviamente), le visite pediatriche e quelle oculistiche. Credo di poter affermare che pomeriggi davvero liberi non li abbiamo. Fortunatamente mia madre ci supporta, pur con gli ovvi limiti derivanti dall'età. Non crediamo alle baby-sitter ( e neanche alle badanti, se è per questo), quindi facciamo tutto da soli,con notevole dispendio di energie nervose e fisiche. In casa oltre alla mia ormai famosa mercedes, possediamo un piccolo scooter 125, largamente utilizzato da entrambi e 4 biciclette. Non abbiamo cani. Tuttavia per un certo periodo abbiamo avuto un pesciolino rosso, (con relativa boccia di vetro), deceduto dopo breve agonia nel disinteresse dei bambini che lo avevano voluto e quindi mai rimpiazzato.


Il catechismo è un buon allenamento all'ipocrisia. Per il resto avrebbe molto senso che tu ti iniziassi a trovare spazi per te senza i figli fra i coglioni


----------



## random (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il catechismo è un buon allenamento all'ipocrisia. Per il resto avrebbe molto senso che tu ti iniziassi a trovare spazi per te senza i figli fra i coglioni


è mia ferma intenzione provarci. Ma non credo che me lo lascerà fare. Mi ha già detto che il tempo che dovrò dedicare ai ragazzi aumenterà per bilanciare le cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> è mia ferma intenzione provarci. Ma non credo che me lo lascerà fare. Mi ha già detto che il tempo che dovrò dedicare ai ragazzi aumenterà per bilanciare le cose.


Un po' di Sano menefreghismo no?
Ripeti con me: Non sono cazzi miei. Ma tipo mantra. Piano piano arrivi a crederci.  adesso Parliamoci chiaro, Se non riesci a costruire una immagine di tua moglie che sia obiettiva, equidistante dai torti Veri o presunti, ma anche dalla favola che avete costruito insieme non riuscirai mai a vederla in modo distaccato. e purtroppo la conseguenza più logica e che se tu non riesci a vederla in modo distaccato L'obiettivo non la vedrai mai come donna, ma solo come parte di un tutto.
E secondo me gran parte del vostro disagio deriva proprio dal fatto che non riuscite a vedervi al di fuori di ciò che avete costruito voi
 La famiglia è sempre il peggior nemico della coppia Da che mondo e mondo


----------



## random (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un po' di Sano menefreghismo no?
> Ripeti con me: Non sono cazzi miei. Ma tipo mantra. Piano piano arrivi a crederci.  adesso Parliamoci chiaro, Se non riesci a costruire una immagine di tua moglie che sia obiettiva, equidistante dai torti Veri o presunti, ma anche dalla favola che avete costruito insieme non riuscirai mai a vederla in modo distaccato. e purtroppo la conseguenza più logica e che se tu non riesci a vederla in modo distaccato L'obiettivo non la vedrai mai come donna, ma solo come parte di un tutto.
> E secondo me gran parte del vostro disagio deriva proprio dal fatto che non riuscite a vedervi al di fuori di ciò che avete costruito voi
> La famiglia è sempre il peggior nemico della coppia Da che mondo e mondo



parliamoci chiaro....io sono come quel tizio che entra a Mediaworld per prendere l'Iphone X, poi vede che costa 1200 euro fa finta di pensarci un po e alla fine si lascia convincere dal commesso a prendere l'Iphone 6 a 300 euro ed esce tutto felice. Poi a casa l'accende e pensa che ha la metà delle funzioni dell'Iphone X, ma è il massimo che può permettersi. Mia moglie mi ha dato il Chupa chups e mi ha detto ciuccia che è buono... (che tanto lei ha già ciucciato. Meno male che almeno ci scherzo!).


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro....*io sono come quel tizio che entra a Mediaworld per prendere l'Iphone X, poi vede che costa 1200 euro fa finta di pensarci un po e alla fine si lascia convincere dal commesso a prendere l'Iphone 6 a 300 euro ed esce tutto felice.* Poi a casa l'accende e pensa che ha la metà delle funzioni dell'Iphone X, ma è il massimo che può permettersi. Mia moglie mi ha dato il Chupa chups e mi ha detto ciuccia che è buono... (che tanto lei ha già ciucciato. Meno male che almeno ci scherzo!).


Vabbè, ma quello è un coglione.
Uno minimamente intelligente sa se può permettersi l'Ip X o l'Ip 6, non si fa manipolare dal commesso di turno.
E sa anche che non c'è solo l'Iphone...
In pratica è consapevole del massimo a cui può aspirare e lo sceglie senza indugi.


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro....io sono come quel tizio che entra a Mediaworld per prendere l'Iphone X, poi vede che costa 1200 euro fa finta di pensarci un po e alla fine si lascia convincere dal commesso a prendere l'Iphone 6 a 300 euro ed esce tutto felice. Poi a casa l'accende e pensa che ha la metà delle funzioni dell'Iphone X, ma è il massimo che può permettersi. Mia moglie mi ha dato il Chupa chups e mi ha detto ciuccia che è buono... (che tanto lei ha già ciucciato. Meno male che almeno ci scherzo!).


Stai seguendo dunque un percorso prefissato da lei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quello è un coglione.
> Uno minimamente intelligente sa se può permettersi l'Ip X o l'Ip 6, non si fa manipolare dal commesso di turno.
> E sa anche che non c'è solo l'Iphone...
> In pratica è consapevole del massimo a cui può aspirare e lo sceglie senza indugi.


eeeehhhh l'importante che sia iPhone. Questione di immagine, status, chiamalo come vuoi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un pensiero presuntuoso e arrogante.
> 
> Immagino che entrambi resteresti stupiti di quanto facilmente, lato emotivo a parte, stareste in piedi anche senza il puntello che ognuno pensa di essere per l’altro.
> 
> ...


Chissà perché non riesco a dare verde.
Forse li darei sempre agli stessi utenti :facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> parliamoci chiaro....io sono come quel tizio che entra a Mediaworld per prendere l'Iphone X, poi vede che costa 1200 euro fa finta di pensarci un po e alla fine si lascia convincere dal commesso a prendere l'Iphone 6 a 300 euro ed esce tutto felice. Poi a casa l'accende e pensa che ha la metà delle funzioni dell'Iphone X, ma è il massimo che può permettersi. Mia moglie mi ha dato il Chupa chups e mi ha detto ciuccia che è buono... (che tanto lei ha già ciucciato. Meno male che almeno ci scherzo!).


Quindi mi stai dicendo che la tua intera vita è stata manipolata e gestita da lei senza che tu abbia fornito un minimo di indicazioni di indirizzo?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ti è davvero così difficile capire che tutto quello che è successo dopo non ha nessun valore? E quando scrivo tutto, intendo davvero tutto. Inoltre, sappi che sono sempre stato abituato a ragionare sulle ipotesi peggiori ed a cercare di prevenirle quando è possibile. Questo non significa che le ipotesi peggiori debbano necessariamente avverarsi, anzi, sono convinto che il conto finale sarebbe molto, (ma molto), migliore di quello che temo. Ovviamente il mio racconto è basato sulla mia visione delle cose. E' possibile che alcuni di voi, anzi tutti, si siano immaginati una realtà diversa da quella che apparea me. In questo non trovo niente di sbagliato, anzi sono qui proprio per questo.


Hai una reazione preoccupante, non per tua moglie o i tuoi figli, ma soprattutto per te. Rivolgiti a un terapeuta, nel dubbio che tu possa essere nel torto e stia deformando la realtà.


----------



## Outdider (26 Febbraio 2018)

Anche se sei da tua madre tua moglie ti controlla lo stesso, anzi, di più. 
Ipotesi: Possibile che lo faccia per non permetterti d'indagare e scoprire qualcos'altro?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pompino con ingoio è arrivato dopo quasi due anni di fidanzamento, durante le lunghissime sessioni di preparazione al suo Esame di Stato. Una dimostrazione di totale fiducia da parte sua, quando ebbe la certezza che io era davvero quello giusto. Quando si parlava di scelta dell'Università e lei accettò il mio aiuto declinando l'offerta di trasferirsi a casa di una sua zia senza figli vicino ad  una grande città. Sapere che in seguito è stato dato ad un estraneo solo per inseguire un attimo di piacere effimero è terribile.
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, forse un rapporto tradizionale con il profilattico lo riterrei meno doloroso..


Rileggiti più e più volte.
Forse vedi che sei tu che hai attribuito a un atto sessuale come un altro il valore di  “prova d’amore”.
Ma avrebbe potuto esserlo qualsiasi altra cosa, prima di farla. Dopo ha solo il valore di una pratica come un’altra alla quale si comprende di avere dato un valore simbolico esagerato.
Ma altre discussioni qui provano che è il significato di fiducia o di sottomissione o di espressione di accettazione o di compartecipazione ed esaltazione per il piacere dato o ricevuto che cambia la valutazione di una pratica rispetto a un’altra.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei aveva 16 anni quando ci fidanzammo. Io aspettai che se la sentisse. I rapporti iniziarono molto prima, ma "quella" cosa per lei fu davvero difficile da accettare.
> per il resto non me lo ha detto esplicitamente. Io ho chiesto e lei non ha negato. Mi è sembrato di vedere un cenno di assenso negli occhi, più che altro.


Questo è segno di una tua ossessione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è segno di una tua ossessione.


Scusate ma si sta parlando di un pompino del 2002?


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusate ma si sta parlando di un pompino del 2002?


no del 2008


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusate ma si sta parlando di un pompino del 2002?


Si o giù di li
Non infierire che già non ci siamo andati leggeri


----------



## Outdider (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti più e più volte.
> Forse vedi che sei tu che hai attribuito a un atto sessuale come un altro il valore di  “prova d’amore”.
> Ma avrebbe potuto esserlo qualsiasi altra cosa, prima di farla. Dopo ha solo il valore di una pratica come un’altra alla quale si comprende di avere dato un valore simbolico esagerato.
> Ma altre discussioni qui provano che è il significato di fiducia o di sottomissione o di espressione di accettazione o di compartecipazione ed esaltazione per il piacere dato o ricevuto che cambia la valutazione di una pratica rispetto a un’altra.


Ma se tutto questo fosse capitato a te?


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

*a random*

pur avendoti giudicato (negativamente) con i miei post, voglio dirti che è facile parlare dal di fuori, quando le cose capitano agli altri. Inoltre poco o tanto che sia, sapere che mia moglie 10 anni fa ha fatto un pompino ad un altro non mi farebbe di certo piacere.
Quello che penso è che tu debba valutare bene i tuoi anni passati con tua moglie, a tuo dire molto belli con tanto amore, prima di fare scelte dettate dalla rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> pur avendoti giudicato (negativamente) con i miei post, voglio dirti che è facile parlare dal di fuori, quando le cose capitano agli altri. Inoltre poco o tanto che sia, sapere che mia moglie 10 anni fa ha fatto un pompino ad un altro non mi farebbe di certo piacere.
> Quello che penso è che tu debba valutare bene i tuoi anni passati con tua moglie, a tuo dire molto belli con tanto amore, prima di fare scelte dettate dalla rabbia.


Io credo che non faccia piacere a nessuno 
Solo che sono passati anni in cui sono stati felici e in cui la moglie gli ha dimostrato di stare bene con lui
Quindi dolore comprensibile ma reazione davvero fuori da ogni logica


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che non faccia piacere a nessuno
> Solo che sono passati anni in cui sono stati felici e in cui la moglie gli ha dimostrato di stare bene con lui
> Quindi dolore comprensibile ma reazione davvero fuori da ogni logica


infatti è quello che gli stiamo dicendo un po tutti tanto che viene il sospetto che i due non stessero poi così bene


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> infatti è quello che gli stiamo dicendo un po tutti tanto che viene il sospetto che i due non stessero poi così bene


O che comunque ci sia dell'altro.
Un po' come cogliere l'occasione al volo per andarsene
E anche aver fatto credere alla mamma che i motivi per cui lui sta da lei siano relativi alla sua salute a me lasciano molto perplessa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma se tutto questo fosse capitato a te?


A me è capitato di peggio.
Una situazione come quella raccontata da Random andrebbe solo archiviata.
È lui che annulla 10 anni di vita e dei figli cresciuti insieme per una cosa su cui sta fantasticando come di una contaminazione della purezza della loro relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

Esiste la prescrizione pure per i reati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Io continuo a sostenere che è una scusa. Troppo distacco in tutto se non sul "singolo pompino del 2008"
Certo ci rimani male, ma tutto il pensiero su questo.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere più un dispiacere di sentimento


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che è una scusa. Troppo distacco in tutto se non sul "singolo pompino del 2008"
> Certo ci rimani male, ma tutto il pensiero su questo.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere più un dispiacere di sentimento


invece leggiamo il dispiacere di un contratto non rispettato per filo e per segno


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> invece leggiamo il dispiacere di un contratto non rispettato per filo e per segno


esatto


----------



## malox70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusate ma si sta parlando di un pompino del 2002?


Ottima annata...


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è capitato di peggio.
> Una situazione come quella raccontata da Random andrebbe solo archiviata.
> È lui che annulla 10 anni di vita e dei figli cresciuti insieme per una cosa su cui sta fantasticando come di una contaminazione della purezza della loro relazione.


Ma non è fantasticheria: lui la vive proprio come una contaminazione di una relazione pura qual era la loro.
Perché questo è, questo è un dato di fatto, poi che ci debba lavorare su per elaborare e digerire il boccone amaro è cosa buona e giusta, ma gli va dato il tempo per riuscire a farlo.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si o giù di li
> Non infierire che già non ci siamo andati leggeri


non mi inibire President


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi inibire President


Inibire e President nella stessa frase non si può leggere


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste la prescrizione pure per i reati.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> no del 2008


Sei di passaggio o resti?


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste la prescrizione pure per i reati.


ma un pompino è per sempre


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Febbraio 2018)

malox70 ha detto:


> Ottima annata...


Ni. Il 2002 per me è legato a Byron Moreno. 
La mia vigna ha dato il meglio nel 2009 e 2010 coi miei blanc de blancs. 

Poi sai le annate variano. Con l'ingoio non viene a contatto con l'aria, non si ossida e quindi è poco tannico. Le donne non amano la sensazione di allappante. Preferiscono un bouquet fruttato.

Conoscevo un monaco trappista il quale sosteneva che scofanarsi mezzo kg. di pistacchi al giorno aumentasse la produzione. Lui perà faceva un blend con altre uve e il prodotto e gli veniva un giallo paglierino che era molto rinomato e apprezzato.


----------



## farmer (26 Febbraio 2018)

Stai seguendo il percorso giusto allontanarsi per un po ti aiuta a calmanti. Hai fatto bene a partire per il corso da solo, a non acettare la vacanza insieme e ora a prenderti del tempo da solo, in questa maniera lei ha capito ed ha avuto paura di perderti. Comunque ora anche la sua presenza è importante, tu devi sentire che lei non è più la donna che ha cedutoa la donna che ti ha amato, che è la madre dei tuoi figli e ti ha fatto passare degli anni belli. È un percorso che dovete fare insieme. Se voleva fare una vita diversa essendo corteggiata da molti come dice lei,avrebbe colto l'occasione per mandarti a quel paese, ma non lo ha fatto ha scelto te e la famiglia. Non si può giudicare una donna solo per un errore(seppur grave ) fatto anni fa, tua moglie  come carattere forte  assomiglia molto alla mia, donne che sanno quello che vogliono e bravissime madri.  Ti auguro di ritrovare la serenità insieme alla tua  famiglia che è la più bella cosa al mondo


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ma....alla fine, mi son perso, il concorso che esito ha avuto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....alla fine, mi son perso, il concorso che esito ha avuto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggiti più e più volte.


Vorrei ma è inutile. Quando rileggo non capisco più quello che ho scritto.


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che la tua intera vita è stata manipolata e gestita da lei senza che tu abbia fornito un minimo di indicazioni di indirizzo?



Fino ad ora non avevo mai avuto questa sensazione.


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è fantasticheria: lui la vive proprio come una contaminazione di una relazione pura qual era la loro.


per carità.....se passa un concetto del genere verrò fucilato alla schiena.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> per carità.....se passa un concetto del genere verrò fucilato alla schiena.


No, non avrai nemmeno il tempo per girarti di schiena :carneval:


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei di passaggio o resti?


 resto, perchè?


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> per carità.....se passa un concetto del genere verrò fucilato alla schiena.


Ma è oggettivamente così! 
E lo è per tutti, un tradimento sporca la coppia e toglie quella purezza che aveva avuto fino al momento della scoperta.
Però ora arriva la lieta notizia: che si può vivere lo stesso restando insieme, bisogna lavorarci e soprattutto bisogna volerlo. Sta a te decidere se ci vuoi provare. Infatti, ti sei allontanato proprio per riflettere e hai fatto bene se non riuscivi a farlo stando dentro casa tua.


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente. Si sarebbero dovute informare. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata è le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


altro che un pompino.......chissà cosa ti ha fatto sta qui negli anni.....


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente. Si sarebbero dovute informare. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata è le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


Io mi separerei piu' per l'ultima frase che per io suo tradimento.  Mi da l'idea di una calcolatrice, non di una persona.

Sembra tenga solo a salvare la faccia.  Famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente. Si sarebbero dovute informare. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata è le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


Quindi non fare cazzate, altrimenti.....


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> altro che un pompino.......chissà cosa ti ha fatto sta qui negli anni.....



Non osavo scriverlo,  ma il  dubbio viene con una persona che ragiona e programma come lei. L'importante e' che non appaia lo sporco.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi separerei piu' per l'ultima frase che per io suo tradimento.  Mi da l'idea di una calcolatrice, non di una persona.
> 
> Sembra tenga solo a salvare la faccia.  Famiglia del mulino bianco.


Quotissimooooo...menomale che qualcuno se ne sia accorto


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente. Si sarebbero dovute informare. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata è le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che *devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età".*..


E questa frase mi ha strappato un sorriso, ma di quelli amari...insieme alla consapevolezza di star vivendo nel periodo sbagliato per me.
Devi stare attento tu per non far saltare fuori la verità?! 
Questo lo direbbe un tradito ad un traditore, ma non il contrario.
Fermate il mondo voglio scendere...roba da manicomio!


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questa frase mi ha strappato un sorriso, ma di quelli amari...insieme alla consapevolezza di star vivendo nel periodo sbagliato per me.
> Devi stare attento tu per non far saltare fuori la verità?!
> Questo lo direbbe un tradito ad un traditore, ma non il contrario.
> Fermate il mondo voglio scendere...roba da manicomio!


Io ho interpretato diversamente questo 'non fare cazzate', tipo quelle che ha fatto lei.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi separerei piu' per l'ultima frase che per io suo tradimento.  Mi da l'idea di una calcolatrice, non di una persona.
> 
> *Sembra tenga solo a salvare la faccia*.  Famiglia del mulino bianco.


Sì, ma in questo caso mi sembra lo faccia in modo estremamente stupido...se è lei che vuole salvare l'apparenza, la faccia la perde lei (non è lei che ha tradito il marito?) o c'è qualcosa sotto che noi non sappiamo e che è l'arma del ricatto che fa lei verso random...


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questa frase mi ha strappato un sorriso, ma di quelli amari...insieme alla consapevolezza di star vivendo nel periodo sbagliato per me.
> Devi stare attento tu per non far saltare fuori la verità?!
> Questo lo direbbe un tradito ad un traditore, ma non il contrario.
> Fermate il mondo voglio scendere...roba da manicomio!


Ma hai capito o no che chi comanda e lei...che ha più da perdere e lei. Lei deve avere la reputazione immacolata per il ruolo che ha, altrimente è fuori dai giochi...è finita.


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma hai capito o no che chi comanda e lei...che ha più da perdere e lei. Lei deve avere la reputazione immacolata per il ruolo che ha, altrimente è fuori dai giochi...è finita.



per un pompino di 10 anni fa? in quale ambiente in Italia ti rovini per una roba del genere? semmai le danno un premio produzione :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma hai capito o no che chi comanda e lei...che ha più da perdere e lei. Lei deve avere la reputazione immacolata per il ruolo che ha, altrimente è fuori dai giochi...è finita.



E allora se è lei quella che ha più da perdere (sicuramente) la sua reazione da "comandante" rivela solo debolezza e una enorme paura di danneggiare il ruolo che ha.
Secondo me, sta sbagliando strategia alla grande. Mi sembra che random si irriti sempre di più per questo atteggiamento.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> per un pompino di 10 anni fa? in quale ambiente in Italia ti rovini per una roba del genere? semmai le danno un premio produzione :carneval:


In Italia forse no, ma negli Usa ne parlano anche dopo 20 anni...:carneval:

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...grazie_a_metoo_fu_abuso_di_potere_-189863213/


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Fino ad ora non avevo mai avuto questa sensazione.


E ora?


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> per un pompino di 10 anni fa? in quale ambiente in Italia ti rovini per una roba del genere? semmai le danno un premio produzione :carneval:


Per un tradimento (fatto a regola d'arte, se così possiamo dire). Non mi sembra che siamo arrivati al punto di averlo sdoganato e legittimato completamente, magari non farà più notizia, ma non è ancora un atto di cui andare fieri.
O no?


----------



## void (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò.* Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"..*.






Sa quello che dice, infatti la sua "cazzata di giovane età non ha retto alle bugie che aveva messo in giro lei....evidentemente così diabolica non è.

Ma dove e come vivete, perché una cosa solo vostra deve essere gestita come un affare di stato.


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> per un pompino di 10 anni fa? in quale ambiente in Italia ti rovini per una roba del genere? semmai le danno un premio produzione :carneval:


Devo essere strana, ma quello che ha fatto 10 anni fa, mi sembra il male minore.  E' tutto il suo comportamento dopo la scoperta che e' sconcertante. Cominciando dalle varie minacce di rovinarmi.    Lui sembra una marionetta nelle sue mani.  Dove ti metto devi stare.  Vai pure da tua mamma a fare la badante, per tutti, il fine settimana vieni a casa per salvare la faccia con i bamini e non permetterti di fare quello che ho fatto io. Paura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma hai capito o no che chi comanda e lei...che ha più da perdere e lei. Lei deve avere la reputazione immacolata per il ruolo che ha, altrimente è fuori dai giochi...è finita.


semmai viene temuta, senza scrupoli, potrebbe fare ancora più carriera concedendosi alla persona giusta.
Questa situazione va vista sotto più aspetti, non certo moralistici.


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Sa quello che dice, infatti la sua "cazzata di giovane età non ha retto alle bugie che aveva messo in giro lei....evidentemente così diabolica non è.
> 
> Ma dove e come vivete, perché una cosa solo vostra deve essere gestita come un affare di stato.


'Cosa Nostra'


----------



## void (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi separerei piu' per l'ultima frase che per io suo tradimento.  Mi da l'idea di una calcolatrice, non di una persona.
> 
> Sembra tenga solo a salvare la faccia.  Famiglia del mulino bianco.




E quel che penso anche io, che di cazzate ne ho fatte tante...


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per un tradimento (fatto a regola d'arte, se così possiamo dire). Non mi sembra che siamo arrivati al punto di averlo sdoganato e legittimato completamente, magari non farà più notizia, ma non è ancora un atto di cui andare fieri.
> O no?


non intendevo quello , mi riferivo al fatto che non credo che alla signora di random succeda chissà che cosa


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo essere strana, ma quello che ha fatto 10 anni fa, mi sembra il male minore.  E' tutto il suo comportamento dopo la scoperta che e' sconcertante. Cominciando dalle varie minacce di rovinarmi.    Lui sembra una marionetta nelle sue mani.  Dove ti metto devi stare.  Vai pure da tua mamma a fare la badante, per tutti, il fine settimana vieni a casa per salvare la faccia con i bamini e non permetterti di fare quello che ho fatto io. Paura.


si, pazzesco


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non osavo scriverlo,  ma il  dubbio viene con una persona che ragiona e programma come lei. L'importante e' che non appaia lo sporco.


sei grande vedo che leggi tra le righe ,cosa che appare probabile pure a me .
La signora pensa  salvare le cose a tutti i costi agli occhi degli amici:up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi separerei piu' per l'ultima frase che per io suo tradimento.  Mi da l'idea di una calcolatrice, non di una persona.
> 
> Sembra tenga solo a salvare la faccia.  Famiglia del mulino bianco.


Ma questo entrambi.
Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo entrambi.
> Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
> Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.


do ragione anche a lei signora:up: potrei (o già fatto ) raccontare cose avvenute nel mio paese che confermano la sua tesi


----------



## Annina123 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo entrambi.
> Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
> Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.


Magari lo fanno per tutelare i figli e hanno dimenticato di specificarlo.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Lui vuole stare da solo per capire. Non mi sembra strano che voglia poterlo fare senza dover rendere conto ai colleghi.
Ci sono anche ambienti lavorativi, e a me ne vengono in mente diversi, in cui, anche in una grande città, si può diventare argomento di pettegolezzi che possono creare non pochi problemi. 
È vero che lui se ne sta andando per cose che frullano solo nei suoi pensieri.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> non intendevo quello , mi riferivo al fatto che non credo che alla signora di random succeda chissà che cosa


Ah ok, in effetti cosa potrebbe mai succederle?
Qui non siamo in America.
Però, evidentemente, le sue minacce così forti rivelano più di un timore da parte di lei...forse più che in campo lavorativo lei non vuole che la loro cerchia di amici/conoscenti lo venga a sapere.
Una salvaguardia dell'immagine di un matrimonio che deve continuare ad essere quella.


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo entrambi.
> Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
> Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.



Lo so, lo so, la mia amica sarda si vergognava tantissimo ad ammettere che un fratello si era separato e viveva con una a sua volta separata e con una figlia poi, scandalo nello scandalo hanno avuto una bimba insieme e lui ha oltre 50 anni. 
Come non digerivano ai tempi la convivenza del figlio, poi finita e il figlio ancora oggi vive con la mamma, ed ha 40 anni.
La figlia si e' sposata vergine a 32 anni perche' per anni e anni entrambi i genitori le hanno inculcato che non era ammesso che una ragazza potesse non arrivare illibata al matrimonio, mancato il padre la figlia lo riteneva ancora piu' un dovere verso lui.

E, lo so per certo, non ha neppure sposato uno di cui era innamorata, ma era importante  'sposarsi'. 

Paese piccolo, lei era stata fidanzata 8 anni con uno, e  sembra che in paese  non avesse speranza dopo un fidanzamento di trovare marito, infatti lo ha trovato sul lavoro e non del posto, ci ha messo 3 anni ad accettarlo. Mah!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Magari lo fanno per tutelare i figli e hanno dimenticato di specificarlo.....


Certo.
Poi chi vive in un ambiente di quel tipo ha il terrore di poter essere riconosciuto perciò descrive la situazione parzialmente e non possiamo comprendere la situazione.
Immaginate che lui sia ...Renzi :mexican: o lei la Pausini :mexican:...non sarebbe un problema? :facepalm:


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Devo essere strana, ma quello che ha fatto 10 anni fa, mi sembra il male minore.  E' tutto il suo comportamento dopo la scoperta che e' sconcertante. Cominciando dalle varie minacce di rovinarmi.    Lui sembra una marionetta nelle sue mani.  Dove ti metto devi stare.  Vai pure da tua mamma a fare la badante, per tutti, il fine settimana vieni a casa per salvare la faccia con i bamini e non permetterti di fare quello che ho fatto io. Paura.


Dipende se quelle delle moglie sono affermazioni fatte a freddo o scambi verbali durante accese discussioni, delle quali, non avendo modo di assistere, dobbiamo accontentarci del racconto di uno dei due contendenti, quindi sicuramente filtrato.
Che durante le discussioni si scateni l'aggressività verbale è normale, si dicono cose per fare male, non certo affermazioni da tenere in considerazione.
Io quello che noto dalla lettura degli interventi è che la moglie ha "carattere", il che può anche essere un pregio, almeno dal mio punto di vista, mentre lui sembra molto più debole e rancoroso. Questo è stato finora il loro equilibrio.
Lui adesso sembra più orientato a usare questa situazione per ristabilire dei rapporti di forza più a suo favore, ma non credo stia adottando una strategia atta ad avere successo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui vuole stare da solo per capire. Non mi sembra strano che voglia poterlo fare senza dover rendere conto ai colleghi.
> Ci sono anche ambienti lavorativi, e a me ne vengono in mente diversi, in cui, anche in una grande città, si può diventare argomento di pettegolezzi che possono creare non pochi problemi.
> È vero che lui se ne sta andando per cose che frullano solo nei suoi pensieri.


E questo va più che bene (aver trovato la scusa per l'allontanamento da casa) soprattutto perché da quello che ho capito, lavorano entrambi nello stesso ente.
Quello che non capisco, e che trovo davvero stupido, è la minaccia di lei di vuotare il sacco se lui non si comporterà bene. Il "reato" lo ha commesso lei, prescritto o no ed è la causa che ha portato la crisi nel matrimonio.
Per questo penso che ci sia del sommerso, qualcosa che ha a che fare con lui e che è ricattabile, oppure lei fa solo finta di essere scaltra.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende se quelle delle moglie sono affermazioni fatte a freddo o scambi verbali durante accese discussioni, delle quali, non avendo modo di assistere, dobbiamo accontentarci del racconto di uno dei due contendenti, quindi sicuramente filtrato.
> Che durante le discussioni si scateni l'aggressività verbale è normale, si dicono cose per fare male, non certo affermazioni da tenere in considerazione.
> Io quello che noto dalla lettura degli interventi è che la moglie ha "carattere", il che può anche essere un pregio, almeno dal mio punto di vista, mentre lui sembra molto più debole e rancoroso. Questo è stato finora il loro equilibrio.
> Lui adesso sembra più orientato a usare questa situazione per ristabilire dei rapporti di forza più a suo favore, ma non credo stia adottando una strategia atta ad avere successo.


SE per mascherare la situazione reale per timore di essere riconosciuti i personaggi del racconto fossero a sessi invertiti e lui fosse un generale, che ha tradito anni fa in missione, e lei una impiegata del ministero... stupirebbe ancora qualcosa?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo va più che bene (aver trovato la scusa per l'allontanamento da casa) soprattutto perché da quello che ho capito, lavorano entrambi nello stesso ente.
> Quello che non capisco, e che trovo davvero stupido, è la minaccia di lei di vuotare il sacco se lui non si comporterà bene. Il "reato" lo ha commesso lei, prescritto o no ed è la causa che ha portato la crisi nel matrimonio.
> Per questo penso che ci sia del sommerso, qualcosa che ha a che fare con lui e che è ricattabile, oppure lei fa solo finta di essere scaltra.


Non ho letto nessuna minaccia.
A me è sembrato che lui voglia che non si sappia, lei è d’accordo, lei ha preparato una situazione perché funzioni tutto e gli ricorda che se gli esce “mia madre è un fiore” non funziona più la costruzione che A LUI interessa.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusate ma si sta parlando di un pompino del 2002?





The guardian ha detto:


> resto, perchè?


Scusa da cellulare Ho sbagliato post. Volevo citare il buon president


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE per mascherare la situazione reale per timore di essere riconosciuti i personaggi del racconto fossero a sessi invertiti e lui fosse un generale, che ha tradito anni fa in missione, e lei una impiegata del ministero... stupirebbe ancora qualcosa?


No, esattamente come non mi stupisce adesso.


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


per me questa è una mancanza di rispetto assoluta. Perchè sopporti tutto questo? Confondi il controllo con l'amore


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto nessuna minaccia.
> A me è sembrato che lui voglia che non si sappia, lei è d’accordo, lei ha preparato una situazione perché funzioni tutto e gli ricorda che se gli esce “mia madre è un fiore” non funziona più la costruzione che A LUI interessa.


Mah, io leggo ciò che segue come una minaccia:
-Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò.  Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di  mezza età" -


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. I*n questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere.* Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. L*a tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti*". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


Ha fatto benissimo.
Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.
E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca. 
Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> semmai viene temuta, senza scrupoli, potrebbe fare ancora più carriera concedendosi alla persona giusta.
> Questa situazione va vista sotto più aspetti, non certo moralistici.


Sei sicura che non l'abbia già fatto? Se scava chissà quanta melma vien fuori.


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto benissimo.
> Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.
> E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca.
> Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.


Sta proteggendo se stessa e la sua carriera dalle "malelingue"


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, io leggo ciò che segue come una minaccia:
> -Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò.  Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di  mezza età" -


Perché secondo te uno che telefona ai colleghi non si è dimostrato uno che potrebbe essere capace di fare "cazzate".
Un conto è la coppia, un altro l'ambiente di lavoro.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sta proteggendo se stessa e la sua carriera dalle "malelingue"


Mi sembra il minimo.
Chi non lo farebbe?


----------



## sheldon (27 Febbraio 2018)

*Completamente d'accordo con Danny*

Altrimenti in ufficio sarebbero sorte le ipotesi piu' disparate.
Lei non è sotto "botta" come Random e ha usato la testa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Infatti. Poi lei, come noi, sa benissimo di essere sempre se stessa e che quello che ha vissuto è vero e ha valore e va distrutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché secondo te *uno che telefona ai colleghi *non si è dimostrato uno che potrebbe essere capace di fare "cazzate".
> Un conto è la coppia, un altro l'ambiente di lavoro.


I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non l'abbia già fatto? Se scava chissà quanta melma vien fuori.


se si scava a fondo in questa coppia la melma viene fuori da tutte e due mi sa.


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo entrambi.
> Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
> Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.



Ho visto persone che dopo la separazione hanno iniziato un infinito valzer di accoppiamenti, quasi tutti di breve durata . Quasi tutti fallimentari. Personalmente mi reputo una persona dotata di grande intelligenza. Sicuramente sopra la media. Eppure sto facendo fatica a non farmi influenzare dalle opinioni di persone iscritte ad un forum che non possono conoscere neanche il 20% delle cose. Questo significa che se la cosa diventasse (quando la cosa diventerà) di dominio pubblico sarà impossibile non tenere conto delle opinioni di parenti, amici d'infanzia, amici semplici, colleghi e conoscenti. Quasi sempre questi fattori distruggono quel po di buono che c'è ancora in un rapporto, più o meno involontariamente. Io, ad esempio, non accetterei mai il fatto che il mio vicino di pianerottolo (essere infido che mi sta cordialmente sulle palle), possa venire a sapere che mia moglie mi ha tradito ed io ho anche fatto finta di niente. Già me lo immagino definirmi "quel cornuto-coglione..." e so che lo farebbe! Questo solo per fare un esempio. Quando decine, forse centinaia, di questi esempi ti entrano in testa sarebbe sciocco pensare di non esserne pesantemente influenzato.
Quindi, tutto sommato, lei che è più lucida e più scaltra di me, ha fatto bene a mantenere il riserbo più totale. Per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento, invece, vorrei sommessamente rimarcare che mi sono rivolto a persone che erano sicuramente già a conoscenza dei fatti. Cosa ben diversa da quello che qualcuno ha scritto.


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto benissimo.
> Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.
> E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca.
> Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.


Ma cosa importa delle male lingue. Io vedo un ambiente ristretto e soffocante. A me avrebbe dato enorme fastidio. 
 Poi sono d'accordo che anche lui ha sbagliato a telefonare a destra e a manca

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho visto persone che dopo la separazione hanno iniziato un infinito valzer di accoppiamenti, quasi tutti di breve durata . Quasi tutti fallimentari. Personalmente mi reputo una persona dotata di grande intelligenza. Sicuramente sopra la media. Eppure sto facendo fatica a non farmi influenzare dalle opinioni di persone iscritte ad un forum che non possono conoscere neanche il 20% delle cose. Questo significa che se la cosa diventasse (quando la cosa diventerà) di dominio pubblico sarà impossibile non tenere conto delle opinioni di parenti, amici d'infanzia, amici semplici, colleghi e conoscenti. Quasi sempre questi fattori distruggono quel po di buono che c'è ancora in un rapporto, più o meno involontariamente. Io, ad esempio, non accetterei mai il fatto che il mio vicino di pianerottolo (essere infido che mi sta cordialmente sulle palle), possa venire a sapere che mia moglie mi ha tradito ed io ho anche fatto finta di niente. Già me lo immagino definirmi "quel cornuto-coglione..." e so che lo farebbe! Questo solo per fare un esempio. Quando decine, forse centinaia, di questi esempi ti entrano in testa sarebbe sciocco pensare di non esserne pesantemente influenzato.
> Quindi, tutto sommato, lei che è più lucida e più scaltra di me, ha fatto bene a mantenere il riserbo più totale. Per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento, invece, vorrei sommessamente rimarcare che mi sono rivolto a persone che erano sicuramente già a conoscenza dei fatti. Cosa ben diversa da quello che qualcuno ha scritto.


Ti piace la commedia italiana?
Guardati "Romanzo popolare".


----------



## patroclo (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho visto persone che dopo la separazione hanno iniziato un infinito valzer di accoppiamenti, quasi tutti di breve durata . Quasi tutti fallimentari. *Personalmente mi reputo una persona dotata di grande intelligenza. Sicuramente sopra la media*. Eppure sto facendo fatica a non farmi influenzare dalle opinioni di persone iscritte ad un forum che non possono conoscere neanche il 20% delle cose. Questo significa che se la cosa diventasse (quando la cosa diventerà) di dominio pubblico sarà impossibile non tenere conto delle opinioni di parenti, amici d'infanzia, amici semplici, colleghi e conoscenti. Quasi sempre questi fattori distruggono quel po di buono che c'è ancora in un rapporto, più o meno involontariamente. Io, ad esempio, non accetterei mai il fatto che il mio vicino di pianerottolo (essere infido che mi sta cordialmente sulle palle), possa venire a sapere che mia moglie mi ha tradito ed io ho anche fatto finta di niente. Già me lo immagino definirmi "quel cornuto-coglione..." e so che lo farebbe! Questo solo per fare un esempio. Quando decine, forse centinaia, di questi esempi ti entrano in testa sarebbe sciocco pensare di non esserne pesantemente influenzato.
> Quindi, tutto sommato, lei che è più lucida e più scaltra di me, ha fatto bene a mantenere il riserbo più totale. Per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento, invece, vorrei sommessamente rimarcare che mi sono rivolto a persone che erano sicuramente già a conoscenza dei fatti. Cosa ben diversa da quello che qualcuno ha scritto.



....ho sempre ritenuto che se uno è "dotato di grande intelligenza" dovrebbe accorgersi e riconoscere di aver scritto minchiate ( anche i più intelligenti le scrivono, capita).....ho sempre pensato che le persone intelligenti non si facessero condizionare dai giudizi altrui ...........
evidentemente mi sbaglio e quindi mi crogiolo nella mia modestissima intelligenza media che evidentemente ( essendo limitata) non mi ha ancora fatto capire chi mi trovo effettivamente davanti...


----------



## francoff (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


quello che fece 10 anni fa con o senza ingoio mi pare la cosa di minore importanza....qui leggo una assoluta mancanza di rispetto e stima nei tuoi confronti ....sono insulti neanche velati quelli che ti ha rivolto.....questo atteggiamento e non il pompino di 10 anni fa mi farebbe chiudere la storia con lei in quattro e quattr' otto


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho sempre ritenuto che se uno è "dotato di grande intelligenza" dovrebbe accorgersi e riconoscere di aver scritto minchiate ( anche i più intelligenti le scrivono, capita).....ho sempre pensato che le persone intelligenti non si facessero condizionare dai giudizi altrui ...........
> evidentemente mi sbaglio e quindi mi crogiolo nella mia modestissima intelligenza media che evidentemente ( essendo limitata) non mi ha ancora fatto capire chi mi trovo effettivamente davanti...



Non mi era mai capitato di scambiare opinioni con una persona realmente in grado di non lasciarsi influenzare da nessuno. Amici, nemici, parenti, opinione pubblica, vicini di casa. Mi sembra  ovvio che può sempre esserci una prima volta nella vita.


----------



## The guardian (27 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ho sempre ritenuto che se uno è "dotato di grande intelligenza" dovrebbe accorgersi e riconoscere di aver scritto minchiate ( anche i più intelligenti le scrivono, capita).....ho sempre pensato che le persone intelligenti non si facessero condizionare dai giudizi altrui ...........
> evidentemente mi sbaglio e quindi mi crogiolo nella mia modestissima intelligenza media che evidentemente ( essendo limitata) non mi ha ancora fatto capire chi mi trovo effettivamente davanti...


apa:


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quello che fece 10 anni fa con o senza ingoio mi pare la cosa di minore importanza....qui leggo una assoluta *mancanza di rispetto e stima* nei tuoi confronti ....sono insulti neanche velati quelli che ti ha rivolto.....questo atteggiamento e non il pompino di 10 anni fa mi farebbe chiudere la storia con lei in quattro e quattr' otto


Francoff, ma se io stessi con una che si mette a telefonare ai miei colleghi o amici per sapere cose di me del passato e indagare nella maniera più strumentale possibile, cosa penserei?
Che è andata fuori di testa.
E allora cercherei di  limitare i danni che può provocare, finché non gli passa.
QUi è in gioco anche il lavoro, l'autorevolezza nell'ambiente lavorativo, le posizioni acquisite.
C'è gente che non vede l'ora di mettere le mani su storie del genere per farti le scarpe.


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Francoff, ma se io stessi con una che si mette a telefonare ai miei colleghi o amici per sapere cose di me del passato e indagare nella maniera più strumentale possibile, cosa penserei?
> Che è andata fuori di testa.
> E allora cercherei di  limitare i danni che può provocare, finché non gli passa.
> QUi è in gioco anche il lavoro, l'autorevolezza nell'ambiente lavorativo, le posizioni acquisite.
> C'è gente che non vede l'ora di mettere le mani su storie del genere per farti le scarpe.



Chi è causa del suo mal...ci metta una pezza ! Se ci riesce !


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto benissimo.
> Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, *conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.*
> E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca.
> Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.


Conservando gli interessi, l'intimità è un'altra faccenda se permetti.


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo entrambi.
> Io ho imparato qui che le persone che vivono ancora in paesi e città dove bisogna rendere conto di chi è la signora Frola (v. Così è se vi pare di Pirandello) sono ancora tante.
> Chi è nato e cresciuto a Milano non può capire.


Non serve essere cresciuti a Milano. Dipende anche dalle persone.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Conservando gli interessi, l'intimità è un'altra faccenda se permetti.


Anche la conservazione dell'intimità fa parte dell'interesse di una persona...
Io la signora la capisco, mettendomi al suo posto.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


Ma veramente stai dicendo??????? non ho parole.
Ma come si può vivere in questo modo......(parlo per entrambi)


----------



## MariLea (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto benissimo.
> Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.
> E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca.
> Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.


Straquoto!


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la conservazione dell'intimità fa parte dell'interesse di una persona... Io la signora la capisco, mettendomi al suo posto.


  E' la parola -intimità- che non mi suona. Comunque li capiamo tutti.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal...ci metta una pezza ! Se ci riesce !


Va che lei non è causa di alcuna delle azioni che puoi commettere o delle scelte che farai.
Sei tu ora a decidere quanto puoi fare male a tutti e due, eventualmente.


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quello che fece 10 anni fa con o senza ingoio mi pare la cosa di minore importanza....qui leggo una assoluta mancanza di rispetto e stima nei tuoi confronti ....sono insulti neanche velati quelli che ti ha rivolto.....questo atteggiamento e non il pompino di 10 anni fa mi farebbe *chiudere la storia con lei in quattro e quattr' otto*


Potrebbe essere quello che sta per succedere. A volte un cavallo di troia serve per raggiungere uno scopo più o meno consapevole.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' la parola -intimità- che non mi suona. Comunque li capiamo tutti.


Non ti posso dar torto...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho visto persone che dopo la separazione hanno iniziato un infinito valzer di accoppiamenti, quasi tutti di breve durata . Quasi tutti fallimentari. Personalmente mi reputo una persona dotata di grande intelligenza. Sicuramente sopra la media. Eppure sto facendo fatica a non farmi influenzare dalle opinioni di persone iscritte ad un forum che non possono conoscere neanche il 20% delle cose. Questo significa che se la cosa diventasse (quando la cosa diventerà) di dominio pubblico sarà impossibile non tenere conto delle opinioni di parenti, amici d'infanzia, amici semplici, colleghi e conoscenti. Quasi sempre questi fattori distruggono quel po di buono che c'è ancora in un rapporto, più o meno involontariamente. Io, ad esempio, non accetterei mai il fatto che il mio vicino di pianerottolo (essere infido che mi sta cordialmente sulle palle), possa venire a sapere che mia moglie mi ha tradito ed io ho anche fatto finta di niente. Già me lo immagino definirmi "quel cornuto-coglione..." e so che lo farebbe! Questo solo per fare un esempio. Quando decine, forse centinaia, di questi esempi ti entrano in testa sarebbe sciocco pensare di non esserne pesantemente influenzato.
> Quindi, tutto sommato, lei che è più lucida e più scaltra di me, ha fatto bene a mantenere il riserbo più totale. Per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento, invece, vorrei sommessamente rimarcare che mi sono rivolto a persone che erano sicuramente già a conoscenza dei fatti. Cosa ben diversa da quello che qualcuno ha scritto.


Infatti ti capisco perfettamente.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quotissimooooo...menomale che qualcuno se ne sia accorto



.....ma da mo.........me ne sono accorto..... (vedi come ha organizzato bene i suoi amici.....complici...)
i casi sono due o lui ci stà raccontando una serie di "cazzate" o lei è una "calcolatrice"  senza precedenti.
 Ho solo un dubbio,  se ne accorge solo oggi chi è la moglie??????


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Magari lo fanno per tutelare i figli e hanno dimenticato di specificarlo.....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....sei grande......


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha fatto benissimo.
> Sta proteggendo la vostra coppia dalle malelingue che ci sono in tutti gli ambienti, conservando in tal modo la vostra intimità.
> E si para il colpo anche da te, che hai dimostrato di non avere la capacità di tenere la bocca chiusa andando a telefonare a destra e manca.
> Hai una moglie in gamba e ancora non l'hai capito.



...quindi dici che lui è un coglione....... e merita di essere gestito.......


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...quindi dici che lui è un coglione....... e merita di essere gestito.......


Dico che in questo momento lui è "fuori".
E necessita di essere gestito.
Tu che faresti se fossi al posto della moglie?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ma quella tizia, Elena, non si sente una m***a per tutto quello che ha combinato?


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Francoff, ma se io stessi con una che si mette a telefonare ai miei colleghi o amici per sapere cose di me del passato e indagare nella maniera più strumentale possibile, cosa penserei?
> Che è andata fuori di testa.
> E allora cercherei di  limitare i danni che può provocare, finché non gli passa.
> QUi è in gioco anche il lavoro, l'autorevolezza nell'ambiente lavorativo, le posizioni acquisite.
> C'è gente che non vede l'ora di mettere le mani su storie del genere per farti le scarpe.



Danny ma lei lo ha fatto prima, sapeva che il marito avrebbe indagato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma quella tizia, Elena, non si sente una m***a per tutto quello che ha combinato?


credo proprio di no una vendetta servita fredda


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Danny ma lei lo ha fatto prima, sapeva che il marito avrebbe indagato.


più vi leggo e più mi faccio capace che la signora è una grande paraventa per non dire altro, quindi all'interessato gli dico stai attentino , per dire poco poco più attento che se no ti si inchiappetta (detto alla romana)


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Danny ma lei lo ha fatto prima, sapeva che il marito avrebbe indagato.


Anche qui: non lo avremmo fatto anche noi, nel caso?
Conoscendo i rispettivi partner?+
E certe tipologie di colleghi?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo proprio di no una vendetta servita fredda


Già.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dico che in questo momento lui è "fuori".
> E necessita di essere gestito.
> Tu che faresti se fossi al posto della moglie?



...certamente avrei agito diversamente e da subito.
...non avrei montato una pantomima con i miei amici in primis ne avrei discusso subito e avrei cercato di risolvere il problema con sincerità senza "nascondermi".


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma quella tizia, Elena, non si sente una m***a per tutto quello che ha combinato?


...ed ancora.....ma lavora ancora??????? vista la potenza "atomica" della moglie di random??????


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche qui: non lo avremmo fatto anche noi, nel caso?
> Conoscendo i rispettivi partner?+
> E certe tipologie di colleghi?



danny ripeto no.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...certamente avrei agito diversamente e da subito.
> ...non avrei montato una pantomima con i miei amici in primis ne avrei discusso subito e avrei cercato di risolvere il problema con sincerità senza "nascondermi".


Questa infatti è una cosa che non comprendo.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> danny ripeto no.


Ho la sensazione che alla moglie la situazione sia sfuggita di mano a un certo punto.
Come se stia cercando di salvare il salvabile.


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa infatti è una cosa che non comprendo.


danny ma lei è un donna che vive per il "controllo" . Non è un caso che abbia scelto scientemente cosa lui doveva sapere (secondo me ovviamente), prevede ogni sua mossa, presente e futura (e anche passata) e le anticipa, e la cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che random si sta comportando proprio come vuole lei.
Questa storia o  è una "puttanata clamorosa" o sotto c'è una vagonata di merda....... non ancora venuta a galla......


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> altro che un pompino.......chissà cosa ti ha fatto sta qui negli anni.....


In ufficio, liberi tutti


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quindi non fare cazzate, altrimenti.....


T’inculo a sangue


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ieri mattina in ufficio erano tutti a conoscenza del fatto che ero andato via di casa. Tutti mi hanno chiesto notizie di mia madre. Alle 10 mi arriva un laconico messaggio di mia moglie: caffè insieme, come al solito.
> Scendo al bar e scopro che anche tutto il suo ufficio è al corrente di tutto. Dopo il caffè, ci tratteniamo i soliti 5 minuti e lei mi spiega che un paio di persone notoriamente pettegole negli uffici e tra i genitori dei compagni di classe dei nostri figli sono al corrente del problema di mia madre. Da una settimana sono tutti preavvertiti del fatto che probabilmente sarei dovuto andare a stare da lei per il resto dell'inverno. In questo modo, mi spiega, qualsiasi pettegolezzo non farà neanche in tempo a nascere. Saranno proprio loro, ed elenca i nomi, ad impedirlo. Vedessi quanto erano contente del fatto di essere state messe al corrente in anteprima di un simile "segreto". A me nessuno ha detto niente - ho replicato - si sarebbero dovute informare, farmi delle domande. Mi accarezza dolcemente dicendomi che si è premunita dicendo loro di non dirmi nulla, perchè io ero tesissimo e preoccupatissimo. E di conseguenza lei era preoccupata per me. In effetti sono sceso di 4 kg. in questi giorni, anche se il motivo è un altro. L'ho guardata e le ho detto "Tu sei un demonio". Lei mi ha risposto. "Non sai fino a che punto. La tua fortuna più grande è stata il fatto che io a 16 anni mi sia perdutamente innamorata di te e non ho mai smesso di amarti". Meno male che nel forum me lo state ripetendo da giorni: sono riuscito a rimanere imperturbabile. Poi ha aggiunto, (di nuovo), che devo stare attento a quello che farò. Le bugie che ha messo in giro reggeranno solo se non faccio cazzate "di mezza età"...


Quanto mi piace sta donna. :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto mi piace sta donna. :rotfl:


Dove ti trovavi la notte del 18/04/2008?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> il confronto è proseguito. Lei mi ha ricordato tutto quello che volevamo da ragazzi: 2 figli, 2 bei lavori, l'attico fronte mare o la villa con piscina, la mercedes o la bmw, il giro intorno al mondo. "E' tutto qui!! Che vuoi fare buttare tutto nel cesso?". Il mondo lo abbiamo girato tutto, l'attico, la mercedes in garage...2 figli


Scusa ma sto leggendo solo adesso tutta la tua allucinante storia: certo che tu e tua moglie avete dei bei valori, complimenti 



random ha detto:


> Di chi sono i figli? miei, ovviamente.


Ecco, immaginavo ti fossi posto il problema....


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque Random è controllato 24 ore su 24. Lavorano pure nello stesso luogo.
Non può fare un passo da solo!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Non riesco a capire questa interpretazione negativa di una minima strategia per tutelare la riservatezza di fronte a un uomo che se ne sta andando via di casa per un tradimento avvenuto dieci anni prima 8n un momento difficile.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire questa interpretazione negativa di una minima strategia per tutelare la riservatezza di fronte a un uomo che se ne sta andando via di casa per un tradimento avvenuto dieci anni prima 8n un momento difficile.


Quoto.
In ogni caso così facendo lei lascia a lui la possibilità di tornare senza dover spiegare al mondo le sue motivazioni.


----------



## farmer (27 Febbraio 2018)

Random hai ragione a dire che sei una persona intelligente,infatti ti stai comportando con molto Buon senso,stai facendo quello che chiunque padre e marito avrebbero fatto per salvare la famiglia. Più leggo questi post più mi vien da vomitare,,accusare la moglie di random di essere una perfida manipolatrice e quasi una zoccola mi fa rabbrividire,sentir dire che per quel che ha detto meriterebbe la separazione ........adesso capisco perche ci sono molte separazioni di questi tempi,ci si separa anche per la scelta del colore della macchina . Come si può giudicare una donna così brutalmente senza conoscerla, per come la vedo io è una moglie innamorata consapevole di aver fatto un errore gravissimo ed è pronta a rimediare, certo ha paura che il marito confuso ed arrabbiato possa fare qualche cazzata per vendetta,ma non come dite voi per la salvaguardia del benessere,ma per amore per il marito e la famiglia. Ha un carattere forte si ,ma non è da ora che è uscito, è 26 anni che random ci sta insieme e se gli è  andato bene fin'ora. Random è una donna molto intelligente risolvi il tuoi problemi e tienila stretta che donne così non ne trovi, che se ne dica in quest forum .....Mia moglie è molto simile e non la cambierei ne come moglie ne come madre sia pure con gli alti e bassi quotidiani di tutte le coppie


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.

All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.

Oggi l'ho rivista. Adesso sono sicuro che ci sta provando. Per quando possa essere incredibile. Era con un'amica a fare shopping. Ma ha salutato l'amica in un nanosecondo e si è incollata a me. Domande, domande, alcune anche indiscrete. La promessa di rivederci e lo scambio, di nuovo, ("casomai te lo fossi perso"), del cellulare. Mentre tornavo a casa, in macchina, ossia 5 minuti dopo esserci lasciati mi ha chiamato. Mi ha praticamente estorto un invito a cena per il fine settimana. Quando le ho spiegato che sabato e domenica per me è impossibile, ha ripiegato per venerdì, in un ristorante del centro, così dopo ci potremo fare una camminata, (se non nevica, ovviamente).

Non vi nascondo che sono perplesso. Di solito non ho mai creduto a questi eventi casuali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## ologramma (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rofl:


che ridi  , vedi che se uno si sente libero nell'animo le occasioni capitano basta saperle riconoscere poi se nella vita famigliare ci sono casini ancora meglio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


E questo conferma che non vedevi l’ora di mollarla tua moglie 
E mi raccomando il pompino senza ingoio eh


----------



## random (27 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E questo conferma che non vedevi l’ora di mollarla tua moglie
> E mi raccomando il pompino senza ingoio eh



Invece io penso che l'addebito è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


Fammi capire, al centro di Bologna incontri una per caso e poi la reincontri nel centro commerciale della tua città?
Quante volte devi dirti che il peyote fa male?


----------



## farmer (27 Febbraio 2018)

Ahi ahi ahi ahi! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Rifletti


----------



## malox70 (27 Febbraio 2018)

La moglie ha mosso l'ennesima pedina :L' Adescatrice. Potrebbe persino essere davvero casuale per quanto appare organizzato male. Prova con una scusa banale ad andare a Reggio Calabria;Se te la ritrovi pure lì allora è davvero al soldo di tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Invece questa sceneggiatura funziona 

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quando_l'amore_è_magia_-_Serendipity

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_allora_mambo!


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io.
Ho come l' impressione ... che so.... di essere preso ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> che ridi  , vedi che se uno si sente libero nell'animo le occasioni capitano basta saperle riconoscere poi se nella vita famigliare ci sono casini ancora meglio


 Olo, Olo,  capisci a me. 
La libertà la si desiderava sai da quanto!!! 
Manca la scusa giusta per spiccare il volo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.
> Ho come l' impressione ... che so.... di essere preso ....


 ma dai!!!


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


...adesso me lo "giuri" che l'incontro era casuale:rotfl:


----------



## insane (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


Di la verita', sei uno sceneggiatore di centovetrine o qualche soap opera del genere e stai testando nuove idee su di noi per vedere se siano credibili


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire questa interpretazione negativa di una minima strategia per tutelare la riservatezza di fronte a un uomo che se ne sta andando via di casa per un tradimento avvenuto dieci anni prima 8n un momento difficile.


Io la vedo come un ulteriore controllo. Riservatezza di cosa? Ma i colleghi devono sapere dove dorme? Per quale motivo?

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un ulteriore controllo. Riservatezza di cosa? Ma i colleghi devono sapere dove dorme? Per quale motivo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Evidentemente sono in una situazione in cui si nota.


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente sono in una situazione in cui si nota.


Amen...pensassero quello che vogliono. Abito in provincia...piccola. Ma non esiste che mi faccio condizionare dai colleghi

Comunque...x la storia di Bologna e della tipa...Ma nn è che te stai ad inventare Tutto? Che cavolo significa che ti ha estorto un invito a cena x il fine settimana?

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Amen...pensassero quello che vogliono. Abito in provincia...piccola. Ma non esiste che mi faccio condizionare dai colleghi
> 
> Comunque...x la storia di Bologna e della tipa...Ma nn è che te stai ad inventare Tutto? Che cavolo significa che ti ha estorto un invito a cena x il fine settimana?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Un altro mitomane :rotfl:


----------



## Dina74 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Un altro mitomane :rotfl:


Dici? Uff...mi ero appassionata alla storia

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Dici? Uff...mi ero appassionata alla storia
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


La Mercedes, la villa vista mare e poi nun c'ha li sordi pe gli alimenti... Biuttifful pe noiartri :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La Mercedes, la villa vista mare e poi nun c'ha li sordi pe gli alimenti... Biuttifful pe noiartri :rotfl:


...dici che ha esagerato con l'ultimo post???????


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...dici che ha esagerato con l'ultimo post???????


Si, con la coca


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> danny ma lei è un donna che vive per il "controllo" . Non è un caso che abbia scelto scientemente cosa lui doveva sapere (secondo me ovviamente), prevede ogni sua mossa, presente e futura (e anche passata) e le anticipa, e la cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è che random si sta comportando proprio come vuole lei.
> Questa storia o  è una "puttanata clamorosa" o sotto c'è una vagonata di merda....... non ancora venuta a galla......


Concordo per la vagonata di metda


----------



## Outdider (27 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> T’inculo a sangue


iIl senso era quello :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> iIl senso era quello :up:


E parlate chiaro. Le vostre madri mica vi hanno fatto col senso. Sempre parole e paroloni. Ecchecazzo


----------



## francoff (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La Mercedes, la villa vista mare e poi nun c'ha li sordi pe gli alimenti... Biuttifful pe noiartri :rotfl:


Una " cagata pazzesca " cit. villaggio


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

Silvia l'ha pagata la manager per metterlo alla prova!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Silvia l'ha pagata la manager per metterlo alla prova!


Si, ma Brooke è ancora innamorata di Ridge.


----------



## disincantata (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ma Brooke è ancora innamorata di Ridge.



Davvero?   Lo trasmettono ancora?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Mi fa venire in mente la battuta di Totò “questo stupido dove vuole arrivare “


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random hai ragione a dire che sei una persona intelligente,infatti ti stai comportando con molto Buon senso,stai facendo quello che chiunque padre e marito avrebbero fatto per salvare la famiglia. Più leggo questi post più mi vien da vomitare,,accusare la moglie di random di essere una perfida manipolatrice e quasi una zoccola mi fa rabbrividire,sentir dire che per quel che ha detto meriterebbe la separazione ........adesso capisco perche ci sono molte separazioni di questi tempi,ci si separa anche per la scelta del colore della macchina . Come si può giudicare una donna così brutalmente senza conoscerla, per come la vedo io è una moglie innamorata consapevole di aver fatto un errore gravissimo ed è pronta a rimediare, certo ha paura che il marito confuso ed arrabbiato possa fare qualche cazzata per vendetta,ma non come dite voi per la salvaguardia del benessere,ma per amore per il marito e la famiglia. Ha un carattere forte si ,ma non è da ora che è uscito, è 26 anni che random ci sta insieme e se gli è  andato bene fin'ora. Random è una donna molto intelligente risolvi il tuoi problemi e tienila stretta che donne così non ne trovi, che se ne dica in quest forum .....Mia moglie è molto simile e non la cambierei ne come moglie ne come madre sia pure con gli alti e bassi quotidiani di tutte le coppie


Quoto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Davvero?   Lo trasmettono ancora?


Si, in [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi fa venire in mente la battuta di Totò “questo stupido dove vuole arrivare “


Mumy says "fool is who fool does" (cit.)


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


Oh, anch'io quando ero in periodo tradimento beccavo alla grande.
Ho casualmente trovato sotto il mio ufficio per ben 3 volte una che tra l'altro mi piaceva molto e con cui sono uscito...
Poi ho avuto quell'altra che mi è stata dietro tutta la vacanza in Tunisia, quella della cantina, un'altra che mi ha fermato in metro...
Cosa posso dire...
Si vede che essere cornuti attizza.
Moh non becco più niente.
O quasi...
Riesco anche a crederti. Magari non sei stato così sincero sui particolari... vero?


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mumy says "fool is who fool does" (cit.)


Non ci fa c’è


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, anch'io quando ero in periodo tradimento beccavo alla grande.
> Ho casualmente trovato sotto il mio ufficio per ben 3 volte una che tra l'altro mi piaceva molto e con cui sono uscito...
> Poi ho avuto quell'altra che mi è stata dietro tutta la vacanza in Tunisia, quella della cantina, un'altra che mi ha fermato in metro...
> Cosa posso dire...
> ...


Si, ma non è che l'hai conosciuta a Canicattì e poi incontrata nel tuo centro commerciale preferito


----------



## Lostris (27 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E questo conferma che non vedevi l’ora di mollarla tua moglie
> E mi raccomando il pompino senza ingoio eh





spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno io.
> Ho come l' impressione ... che so.... di essere preso ....


Vi quoto :sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vi quoto :sonar:


Secondo me lui sta descrivendo un sogno: scoprire un'infedeltà antica, probabilmente antecedente alle sue e che metta addirittura in discussione la sua paternità, per congiungersi alla signora X, la donna dei suoi (attuali) sogni.
La cosa che fa ridere è che si immagina ricco, ma con le difficoltà di un comune mortale in una separazione.
Sarebbe interessante capire, nella sua mente bacata, chi sia questa "Elena", il deus ex machina che risolve la sua triste condizione.


----------



## malox70 (28 Febbraio 2018)

No,Elena fa l'agente provocatore per conto della mugliera...


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> quello che fece 10 anni fa con o senza ingoio mi pare la cosa di minore importanza....qui leggo una assoluta mancanza di rispetto e stima nei tuoi confronti ....sono insulti neanche velati quelli che ti ha rivolto.....questo atteggiamento e non il pompino di 10 anni fa mi farebbe chiudere la storia con lei in quattro e quattr' otto


Come ho già detto,la regista è lei....ma se lui scrive un'altra sceneggiatura.....Ci può anche stare che lei cerchi di arginare le curiosità nell'ambiente di lavoro richiedendo la collaborazione di lui; ma il fatto è che un segreto non è più tale quando più di uno ne è a conoscenza. Perciò, credo che la messa in scena con la partecipazione della suocera , oltre ad una comprensibile ipocrisia , sia stucchevole. E lì , le persone a conoscenza dell'esistenza della cosa, sono almeno tre, oltre a Random ed alla moglie, quindi.....
Invece che rispondere alla domanda" "come sta tua mamma", oppure ,"come sta tua suocera", basterebbe rispondere : "perché vuoi saperlo" , alla domanda :"come sta tuo marito", o "come sta tua moglie"....
Ma è talmente tutto pervaso da perbenismo ed ipocrisia che....non possono cambiare versione e copione. E c'entrano nulla , i figli!



random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


Mmm....Pare proprio una sceneggiatura da film....



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fammi capire, al centro di Bologna incontri una per caso e poi la reincontri nel centro commerciale della tua città?
> Quante volte devi dirti che il peyote fa male?


Total fake?

Bah!   Avevo parlato subito di "sceneggiatura": si intuiva.
Il fatto è che il nostro non ci ha detto come sia andato il "concorso": un elemento importante della "storia".


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ma non è che l'hai conosciuta a Canicattì e poi incontrata nel tuo centro commerciale preferito


Vabbe dai, è comunque una storia interessante...
Facciamo finta di credergli.
Magari sta tipa qui l'ha conosciuta in altre situazioni e non ce lo vuol dire...
Magari ha paura che la moglie venga a leggere qui...
Magari... che ne so... ;-)))
Magari è... liberamente ispirato a una storia vera.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe dai, è comunque una storia interessante...
> Facciamo finta di credergli.
> Magari sta tipa qui l'ha conosciuta in altre situazioni e non ce lo vuol dire...
> Magari ha paura che la moglie venga a leggere qui...
> ...


C'erano fin troppi dettagli affinché potesse essere riconosciuto.....la Mercedes, l'attico,le specifiche dei lavori,gli amici (uno in America),i due figli,la mamma che abita vicino, Bologna, ed un sacco di altri particolari; mancava solo il codice fiscale....


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, anch'io quando ero in periodo tradimento beccavo alla grande.
> Ho casualmente trovato sotto il mio ufficio per ben 3 volte una che tra l'altro mi piaceva molto e con cui sono uscito...
> Poi ho avuto quell'altra che mi è stata dietro tutta la vacanza in Tunisia, quella della cantina, un'altra che mi ha fermato in metro...
> Cosa posso dire...
> ...



Si. Gli anni sono tutti sballati, anche se più o meno sono quelli. L'età ed il sesso dei figli. Le città, anche se ne ho nominata solo una. Le distanze in parte. Il concorso, come ho scritto, è andato bene, ma era impossibile da sbagliare. In realtà è "solo" una abilitazione.


----------



## The guardian (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oggi mi sono preso il pomeriggio libero. Ho accompagnato a casa i bambini da scuola, ho rintuzzato i tentativi di mia moglie di appiopparmi qualche compito extra e le ho comunicato che sarei andato al cinema poco lontano da li, in un Centro Commerciale. Poi sono andato effettivamente in quel grande Centro commerciale, con negozi, cinema, tanta gente. Insomma il mio primo pomeriggio da single. Ed ho incontrato una tipa. Faccio un passo indietro per raccontarvi un episodio molto singolare.
> 
> All'inizio di dicembre, mi sono offerto volontario per una questione di ufficio per andare a Bologna. Bologna è la città dove ho studiato e mi sono laureato, dove ho vissuto la mia prima storia d'amore. Non è lontanissima, ma neanche vicina. Purtroppo a mia moglie non è mai andata a genio per le stesse ragioni per cui io la adoro. Di conseguenza, ci siamo andati quasi zero volte. Personalmente non la visitavo da oltre dieci anni. Quindi non mi sono lasciato scappare l'occasione di tornarci con tutte le spese pagate. Con un pizzico di fortuna, se le cose fossero andate per le lunghe, potevo addirittura dormirci per poi girarmela in santa pace al mattino dopo. Invece nel pomeriggio al centro incontro questa tipa: Silvia, 35 anni, davvero bella. Portava al collo il mio stesso sciarpone di lana della squadra della mia città. Mi identifica come suo concittadino ed incredibilmente attacca a parlarmi. Io quasi faccio fatica a crederci. Ma lei imperterrita, tra un caffè ed una passeggiata, mi racconta il motivo per il quale si trova li, confessa di conoscere pochissimo la città, mi chiede informazioni ed infine mi chiede di scambiare il numero di cellulare, nel caso le servisse qualcosa...Sento una strana euforia che mi pervade. Sono consapevole del fatto che noi maschietti identifichiamo come "approcci potenzialmente sessuali", cose in realtà molto più banali. Inoltre la mia esperienza in materia, oltre che datata è anche abbastanza scarsa. Tuttavia sono turbato dall'accaduto, nel dubbio decido di affrettarmi a concludere i miei impegni e decido di riprendere il treno delle 20,00, accontentandomi di un panino alla stazione. Sul treno, vengo assalito anche da una serie infinita di ulteriori dubbi e paranoie, quindi per non rischiare davvero nulla cancello anche il suo numero di cellulare e seppellisco l'accaduto nell'angolo più lontano della mia memoria.
> 
> ...


pensi solo ai soldi 
non mi hai mai convinto, ero sicuro che ne avessi le palle piene di tua moglie e questo post ne è la conferma.
buona fortuna


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Secondo me lui sta descrivendo un sogno: scoprire un'infedeltà antica, probabilmente antecedente alle sue e che metta addirittura in discussione la sua paternità, per congiungersi alla signora X, la donna dei suoi (attuali) sogni.
> La cosa che fa ridere è che si immagina ricco, ma con le difficoltà di un comune mortale in una separazione.
> Sarebbe interessante capire, nella sua mente bacata, chi sia questa "Elena", il deus ex machina che risolve la sua triste condizione.



Elena, secondo me è il deus ex machina, bravo! E' quella che quando ad ottobre mia moglie ha vinto il concorso da dirigente è andata a chiederle una mano in ricordo dei favori che si erano scambiate in passato. Ed a cui mia moglie, conoscendola, non ha intenzione di fare nessun favore, anche se probabilmente in prima battuta ha preso tempo. Tutto il resto è solo un pararsi il culo. Lei ha sempre saputo cosa sarebbe successo al nostro matrimonio se fossi venuto a conoscenza del tradimento. Elena è quella che ha avviato tutto, l'unica che mi ha esplicitamente parlato di 
due incontri e due rapporti, a differenza di quello che mi hanno detto gli altri.


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> pensi solo ai soldi
> non mi hai mai convinto, ero sicuro che ne avessi le palle piene di tua moglie e questo post ne è la conferma.
> buona fortuna



Avere le palle piene non è comunque una ragione sufficiente per mandare tutto all'aria. Conosco tantissima gente che sopporta.


----------



## The guardian (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Avere le palle piene non è comunque una ragione sufficiente per mandare tutto all'aria. Conosco tantissima gente che sopporta.


infatti
come per esempio uno che per 10 anni sopporta poi scopre un pompino di 10 anni prima e esplode :mexican:


----------



## francoff (28 Febbraio 2018)

*Quindi ?*

Fake o reale ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Fake o reale ?


Spero fake


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Fake o reale ?


Probabilmente ha cambiato un po' la storia per non rendersi riconoscibile.
Sono quasi sicuro che non abbia neppure la Mercedes. 
Magari ha un'Infinity o una Lexus. 
O più probabilmente una semplice utilitaria.


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente ha cambiato un po' la storia per non rendersi riconoscibile.
> Sono quasi sicuro che non abbia neppure la Mercedes.
> Magari ha un'Infinity o una Lexus.
> O più probabilmente una semplice utilitaria.



Adesso non esageriamo...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lexus.
> .


Lexus Luthor forse...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> C'erano fin troppi dettagli affinché potesse essere riconosciuto.....la Mercedes, l'attico,le specifiche dei lavori,gli amici (uno in America),i due figli,la mamma che abita vicino, Bologna, ed un sacco di altri particolari; mancava solo il codice fiscale....


Perché pensi che siano reali. Se non lo sono non sai nulla.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che siano reali. Se non lo sono non sai nulla.


Se non lo sono falsano la sceneggiatura e quindi il vissuto dei personaggi ,ma anche il quadro di chi legge... Quindi: tanti commenti a vanvera.
Ma io mi riferivo , rispondendo ad un utente, alla possibilità che la moglie potesse intercettare la "storia".
La cosa più dissonante è che si voglia celare il "segreto" all'origine di questa separazione "feriale" quando è un segreto di pulcinella.....Caduta di stile e di capacità di sostenere la "sceneggiatura" quando le circostanze si complicano e diventano articolate. Dilettantesco!
A meno che ,dal drammatico si passi ad un finale comico,degno della commedia di Eduardo....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Se non lo sono falsano la sceneggiatura e quindi il vissuto dei personaggi ,ma anche il quadro di chi legge... Quindi: tanti commenti a vanvera.
> Ma io mi riferivo , rispondendo ad un utente, alla possibilità che la moglie potesse intercettare la "storia".
> La cosa più dissonante è che si voglia celare il "segreto" all'origine di questa separazione "feriale" quando è un segreto di pulcinella.....Caduta di stile e di capacità di sostenere la "sceneggiatura" quando le circostanze si complicano e diventano articolate. Dilettantesco!
> A meno che ,dal drammatico di passi ad un finale comico,degno della commedia di Eduardo....


Ma no.
Io ho alcune ipotesi sulla loro posizione lavorativa che renderebbero più che comprensibile la loro prudenza.
Nel contempo rendono comprensibile anche il mascheramento con noi.
Del resto se hanno la Mercedes o la BMW che cambia? Significa solo che hanno realizzato i loro progetti. Se invece fosse un salone di parrucchiere sarebbe fondamentale per dare un parere?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Febbraio 2018)

Aspettiamo la prossima puntata e ci chiariremo le idee.
Sperando che la produzione non abbia deciso un improvviso stop per carenza di fondi.


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> . E lì , le persone a conoscenza dell'esistenza della cosa, sono almeno tre, oltre a Random ed alla moglie, quindi.....
> Invece che rispondere alla domanda" "come sta tua mamma", oppure ,"come sta tua suocera", basterebbe rispondere : "perché vuoi saperlo" , alla domanda :"come sta tuo marito", o "come sta tua moglie"....
> Ma è talmente tutto pervaso da perbenismo ed ipocrisia che....non possono cambiare versione e copione. E c'entrano nulla , i figli!


In realtà, secondo i miei calcoli sono molte di più: Andrea, Marco, Elena, Il compagno di Elena, Antonio, la sorella di mia moglie, con il marito e la di lui sorella. Poi, volendo, potrebbero essere aggiunte altre persone che non ci conoscono direttamente, come la moglie di Marco, quella di Antonio, il marito della sorella di mio cognato. Una notte, invece di dormire, avevo fatto tutti i calcoli di quante persone ne fossero a conoscenza. Facendo l'ipotesi più pessimistica ad un certo punto ho smesso di contare. Quella più realistica è quella che ti ho elencato. Fermo restando che una frase buttata li, del tipo "sai che ho saputo chi ha fatto cosa a chi" è potenzialmente inarrestabile. Tienine conto nelle tue sceneggiature, perchè questa è purtroppo la realtà. Tuttavia, ritengo una buona idea tentare di circoscrivere la cosa. Sopratutto perchè sono ormai convinto che la cosa si chiuderà in pochi giorni. In un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Io ho alcune ipotesi sulla loro posizione lavorativa che renderebbero più che comprensibile la loro prudenza.
> Nel contempo rendono comprensibile anche il mascheramento con noi.
> Del resto se hanno la Mercedes o la BMW che cambia? Significa solo che hanno realizzato i loro progetti. Se invece fosse un salone di parrucchiere sarebbe fondamentale per dare un parere?


I saloni da parrucchiere sono i peggiori confessionali che esistano,dovresti saperlo; se così fosse, la trama sarebbe diversa, ma soprattutto, i sotterfugi proprio sarebbero inutili e paradossali. Non si tratta di Lexus, BMW,o Mercedes.... Ma di dettagli pregnanti che descrivono la situazione e le personalità dei personaggi, e quindi del loro ruolo in commedia...


----------



## void (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo i miei calcoli sono molte di più: Andrea, Marco, Elena, Il compagno di Elena, Antonio, la sorella di mia moglie, con il marito e la di lui sorella. Poi, volendo, potrebbero essere aggiunte altre persone che non ci conoscono direttamente, come la moglie di Marco, quella di Antonio, il marito della sorella di mio cognato. Una notte, invece di dormire, avevo fatto tutti i calcoli di quante persone ne fossero a conoscenza. Facendo l'ipotesi più pessimistica ad un certo punto ho smesso di contare. Quella più realistica è quella che ti ho elencato. Fermo restando che una frase buttata li, del tipo "sai che ho saputo chi ha fatto cosa a chi" è potenzialmente inarrestabile. Tienine conto nelle tue sceneggiature, perchè questa è purtroppo la realtà. Tuttavia, ritengo una buona idea tentare di circoscrivere la cosa. Sopratutto perchè sono ormai convinto che la cosa si chiuderà in pochi giorni. In un modo o nell'altro.


Ti dico la verità.

A me darebbe fastidio, più del tradimento in se stesso (per come si è svolto) , il fatto che lei ha condiviso questa "esperienza" con così tante persone, che per dipiù fanno riferimento al tuo ambito familiare o a quello lavorativo. Non mi sembra un grande strategia per una persona che fa del "controllo" una ragione di vita. 

Inoltre la vedo come una aggiuntiva mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti, che poteva facilmente evitare.

Io non penso tu sia un fake, ma tutto questo sembra veramente una fiction fin dall'inizio. Organizzare una scopata clandestina con il supporto di tutti i colleghi. E ora si preoccupa di salvare la (sua) faccia perché tu te ne sei andato di casa. 

Forse alla discrezione ed alla (tua) faccia poteva pensarci un po' prima.


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ti dico la verità.
> A me darebbe fastidio, più del tradimento in se stesso, il fatto che lei ha condiviso questa "esperienza" con così tante persone, che per dipiù fanno riferimento al tuo ambito familiare o a quello lavorativo.
> Non mi sembra un grande strategia


Purtroppo ogni persona coinvolta lo racconta confidenzialmente ad almeno altre 2-3 persone. Nel suo caso credo che l'abbia confidato direttamente solo alla sorella, che lo avrà detto solo al marito, che a sua volta lo avrà detto alla propria sorella. Sono convinto che l'unico limite sia il fatto che dopo alcuni passaggi la notizia perde di interesse e il virus si autolimita in 2-3 passaggi. Anche se oggi con facebook, alla fine, tutti conoscono tutti.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> In realtà, secondo i miei calcoli sono molte di più: Andrea, Marco, Elena, Il compagno di Elena, Antonio, la sorella di mia moglie, con il marito e la di lui sorella. Poi, volendo, potrebbero essere aggiunte altre persone che non ci conoscono direttamente, come la moglie di Marco, quella di Antonio, il marito della sorella di mio cognato. Una notte, invece di dormire, avevo fatto tutti i calcoli di quante persone ne fossero a conoscenza. Facendo l'ipotesi più pessimistica ad un certo punto ho smesso di contare. Quella più realistica è quella che ti ho elencato. Fermo restando che una frase buttata li, del tipo "sai che ho saputo chi ha fatto cosa a chi" è potenzialmente inarrestabile. Tienine conto nelle tue sceneggiature, perchè questa è purtroppo la realtà. Tuttavia, ritengo una buona idea tentare di circoscrivere la cosa. Sopratutto perchè sono ormai convinto che la cosa si chiuderà in pochi giorni. In un modo o nell'altro.


Io non sto sceneggiando proprio alcunché! 
Riconosco anche che la fantasia tragga spunto dalla realtà. Se fosse tutto vero, non ti invidio. Sempre pensato che nel contesto del lavoro non si debba creare casino: è la prima regola; per non essere ricattabili . Soprattutto se c'è pure un coniuge coinvolto. Non c'è tutta sta intelligenza da parte di tua moglie; oppure, hanno prevalso gli ormoni.  A sto punto, visto che, come sempre , l'impiccato è l'ultimo  a sapere la data dell'esecuzione (e c'è già stata dieci anni fa,per te), io direi di non cambiare atteggiamento e, proseguire nella tua,vostra interpretatazione del copione. Traine il meglio che puoi: frittatona di cipolla,Peroni familiare e rutto libero (magari anche qualche estimatrice con sciarpa compatibile che fortuitamente dovessi incontrare). Tanto, anche la Pina, alla domanda del marito se lei l'amasse, rispose che provava una profonda stima....


----------



## random (28 Febbraio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io non sto sceneggiando proprio alcunché!
> Riconosco anche che la fantasia tragga spunto dalla realtà. Se fosse tutto vero, non ti invidio. Sempre pensato che nel contesto del lavoro non si debba creare casino: è la prima regola; per non essere ricattabili . Soprattutto se c'è pure un coniuge coinvolto. Non c'è tutta sta intelligenza da parte di tua moglie; oppure, hanno prevalso gli ormoni.  A sto punto, visto che, come sempre , l'impiccato è l'ultimo  a sapere la data dell'esecuzione (e c'è già stata dieci anni fa,per te), io direi di non cambiare atteggiamento e, proseguire nella tua,vostra interpretatazione del copione. Traine il meglio che puoi: frittatona di cipolla,Peroni familiare e rutto libero (magari anche qualche estimatrice con sciarpa compatibile che fortuitamente dovessi incontrare). Tanto, anche la Pina, alla domanda del marito se lei l'amasse, rispose che provava una profonda stima....



Grazie del consiglio, ma ho sempre saputo cosa fare. Vorrei solo riuscire a guadagnare il tempo necessario a muovermi limitando i danni. Ma alla luce delle ultime cose accadute non so se ci riuscirò.


----------



## Dina74 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Io ho alcune ipotesi sulla loro posizione lavorativa che renderebbero più che comprensibile la loro prudenza.
> Nel contempo rendono comprensibile anche il mascheramento con noi.
> Del resto se hanno la Mercedes o la BMW che cambia? Significa solo che hanno realizzato i loro progetti. Se invece fosse un salone di parrucchiere sarebbe fondamentale per dare un parere?


Dirigenti in un municipio?

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogni persona coinvolta lo racconta confidenzialmente ad almeno altre 2-3 persone. Nel suo caso credo che l'abbia confidato direttamente solo alla sorella, che lo avrà detto solo al marito, che a sua volta lo avrà detto alla propria sorella. Sono convinto che l'unico limite sia il fatto che dopo alcuni passaggi la notizia perde di interesse e il virus si autolimita in 2-3 passaggi. Anche se oggi con facebook, alla fine, tutti conoscono tutti.


Comunque, non fraintendermi, io penso sempre che sia stata una idiozia fatta in un momento difficile e quindi mal gestita. Forse la paura di perderti l'ha resa poco lucida. 
E penso sempre che tu debba valutare tutto quello che vi siete dati dopo. Sarò un sempliciotto, ma il sentimento che provi (o non provi) per lei dovrebbe essere la tua guida per le decisioni future. Se la ami, pensaci bene a buttare tutto al vento.
Detto ciò, ti auguro il meglio per te.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove ti trovavi la notte del 18/04/2008?


Scopando. Sicuro. Con chi non saprei.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Purtroppo ogni persona coinvolta lo racconta confidenzialmente ad almeno altre 2-3 persone. Nel suo caso credo che l'abbia confidato direttamente solo alla sorella, che lo avrà detto solo al marito, che a sua volta lo avrà detto alla propria sorella. Sono convinto che l'unico limite sia il fatto che dopo alcuni passaggi la notizia perde di interesse e il virus si autolimita in 2-3 passaggi. Anche se oggi con facebook, alla fine, tutti conoscono tutti.


“Re Mida ha le orecchie d’asino”


----------



## farmer (28 Febbraio 2018)

Se la ami davvero stai attento a quello che fai,ti ripeto una così non la ritrovi facilmente. Inoltre lei ha messo in conto della vendetta,te lo ha anche detto, quindi stai in guardia perché ti controlla.....A te la palla giocala come vuoi, ma se la giochi male puoi buttare all aria tutto. .......vedi tu


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao Random, ho seguito un po’ la tua storia, ma sicuramente qualcosa mi sarò persa. Avrei una domanda: tu hai mai tradito tua moglie ?


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2018)

random ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio, ma ho sempre saputo cosa fare. Vorrei solo riuscire a guadagnare il tempo necessario a muovermi limitando i danni. Ma alla luce delle ultime cose accadute non so se ci riuscirò.


Intanto staccarsi fisicamente e mentalmente da lei ti aiuterà ad essere consapevole di ciò che vorrai. Il tempo necessario ,scusa se lo dico, è quello fin quando tua mamma sarà in vita.....tanto tutti sanno tutto; se ti trovi bene nel ruolo, e non trascurerai troppo i figli, recupererai spazi solo tuoi. Alla fine dovrai dirlo a tua madre ,altrimenti si stupirà del fatto che rincasi alle due di notte! Se anche lei starà al gioco, prevedo un periodo non troppo tormentato per tutti. Nel mente potresti trovare qualcuna da frequentare. Messa così,la situazione volge a favore per te ...


----------



## random (1 Marzo 2018)

Non credo che questa situazione continuerà a lungo. Sono convinto che entro il fine settimana in qualche modo si risolverà. Per adesso, stando a casa di mia madre ho tamponato il problema, ma così non va bene. Inoltre, io posseggo solo il 25% della casa di mia madre, lasciatami da mio padre. Il restante 75%, la nonna l'ha donata ai bambini. Quindi dovrei prendere la residenza qui per stare più tranquillo. Di conseguenza, stavo iniziando a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di chiedere il trasferimento a Bologna. C'è tanta gente che conosco da quelle parti.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che questa situazione continuerà a lungo. Sono convinto che entro il fine settimana in qualche modo si risolverà. Per adesso, stando a casa di mia madre ho tamponato il problema, ma così non va bene. Inoltre, io posseggo solo il 25% della casa di mia madre, lasciatami da mio padre. Il restante 75%, la nonna l'ha donata ai bambini. Quindi dovrei prendere la residenza qui per stare più tranquillo. Di conseguenza, stavo iniziando a prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di chiedere il trasferimento a Bologna. C'è tanta gente che conosco da quelle parti.


Così farai la frittata.....Vedi che l'unica alternativa per salvaguardare i figli è stare con tua madre (se non puoi permetterti un appartamento ) , tra l'altro attrice inconsapevole. Prendi lì la residenza,mettila al corrente (tanto se dovessi andare a Bologna non penso che sarebbe più contenta ,e tu più sereno). Stai pensando di scappare....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> , tra l'altro attrice inconsapevole.


Non ho capito se parli di Brooke o di Caroline


----------



## farmer (1 Marzo 2018)

Adesso abbiamo capito tutti. ..hai preso la palla al balzo per mollare la moglie. ....potevi dirlo subIto. Bene ora lei è libera di cedere ai corteggiamenti dei suoi spasimanti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Adesso abbiamo capito tutti. ..hai preso la palla al balzo per mollare la moglie. ....potevi dirlo subIto. Bene ora lei è libera di cedere ai corteggiamenti dei suoi spasimanti


Ribadisco che, secondo me, è tutto un sogno.
Lui ha un'altra, questa fantomatica incontrata per caso due volte in due città diverse.
Sogna di essere stato tradito "prima" dalla moglie e di poter anche avere dubbi sui figli: il che gli darebbe il "via libera" ad andare a farsi i fatti suoi, moralmente giustificatissimo.
Ma i sogni muoiono all'alba. Anzi, in questo caso, quando spegne il computer!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2018)

Oppure siamo vittime di un contest tra partecipanti a un corso di scrittura creativa.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non ho capito se parli di Brooke o di Caroline


Eh...eh...eh.... La sceneggiatura prende forma mano a mano.....


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ribadisco che, secondo me, è tutto un sogno.
> Lui ha un'altra, questa fantomatica incontrata per caso due volte in due città diverse.
> Sogna di essere stato tradito "prima" dalla moglie e di poter anche avere dubbi sui figli: il che gli darebbe il "via libera" ad andare a farsi i fatti suoi, moralmente giustificatissimo.
> Ma i sogni muoiono all'alba. Anzi, in questo caso, quando spegne il computer!


Potrebbe.... ottimo spunto per una storia sul genere di "Perfetti sconosciuti" , dove il colpo di scena finale svela un'altra verità che, in quel caso è speculare ed opposta a quella che si sta sviluppando qua dentro dove, a questo punto non sarebbe nemmeno previsto il "lieto fine" (formale) come nel film citato.


----------



## farmer (1 Marzo 2018)

Da quanto tempo tr@@@bi con questa Silvia?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo tr@@@bi con questa Silvia?


Ma Silvia lo sa che Luca si buca ancora o rimembra quel tempo della sua vita mortal?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma Silvia lo sa che Luca si buca ancora o rimembra quel tempo della sua vita mortal?


Ma ci pienz’ a’ nott’


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Ehilà, il finale come dev'essere....
A Random?
Facci sapere ,grazie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ehilà, il finale come dev'essere....
> A Random?
> Facci sapere ,grazie.


E dagli il tempo di scrivere la sceneggiatura


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E dagli il tempo di scrivere la sceneggiatura


Beh...quello che gli hai suggerito andrebbe bene.
Però se la storia fosse vera, lo vedo sotto scacco, almeno che sfrutti le circostanze a suo favore e stia al gioco.
In un altro forum, sempre sul tradimento, c'era un'altra storia ma veramente bella ed articolata nelle sue circostanze,molto meno ampie e  che coinvolgevano meno personaggi e piani temporali .Ma  del tutto attendibile  e scorrevole. Più di questa. Ma alla fine è stato sgamato ed ha confessato.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...quello che gli hai suggerito andrebbe bene.
> Però se la storia fosse vera, lo vedo sotto scacco, almeno che sfrutti le circostanze a suo favore e stia al gioco.
> In un altro forum, sempre sul tradimento, c'era un'altra storia ma veramente bella ed articolata nelle sue circostanze,molto meno ampie e  che coinvolgevano meno personaggi e piani temporali .Ma  del tutto attendibile  e scorrevole. Più di questa. Ma alla fine è stato sgamato ed ha confessato.


Te lo giri tutti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...quello che gli hai suggerito andrebbe bene.
> Però se la storia fosse vera, lo vedo sotto scacco, almeno che sfrutti le circostanze a suo favore e stia al gioco.
> In un altro forum, sempre sul tradimento, c'era un'altra storia ma veramente bella ed articolata nelle sue circostanze,molto meno ampie e  che coinvolgevano meno personaggi e piani temporali .Ma  del tutto attendibile  e scorrevole. Più di questa. Ma alla fine è stato sgamato ed ha confessato.


La verità è dotata di intrinseca coerenza: in una storia vera "tutto si tiene", tutto torna.
La menzogna ha, invece, delle falle logiche: le persone più intelligenti e curiose subito se ne accorgono.
Per questo la democrazia odia l'intelligenza e le persone intelligenti: la democrazia è menzogna imposta per legge. Gli stupidi ci cascano, i frustrati se ne fanno apostoli.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Te lo giri tutti.


Era prima di venire qui.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La verità è dotata di intrinseca coerenza: in una storia vera "tutto si tiene", tutto torna.
> La menzogna ha, invece, delle falle logiche: le persone più intelligenti e curiose subito se ne accorgono.
> Per questo la democrazia odia l'intelligenza e le persone intelligenti: la democrazia è menzogna imposta per legge. Gli stupidi ci cascano, i frustrati se ne fanno apostoli.


Io spero per Random che sia solo un tentativo per esercitarsi nella scrittura.
La democrazia.....è il modo di governare per non sottoporre il popolo alla dittatura (ed io sarei pure stalinista), e come si dice: la peggiore democrazia è sempre meglio della miglior dittatura....È proprio una questione di indole, cultura ed atteggiamento di noi italiani a farci percepire quel che siamo ,anche nelle classi dirigenti. Del resto, lo stesso Mussolini diceva che non è difficile governare gli italiani, è inutile!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io spero per Random che sia solo un tentativo per esercitarsi nella scrittura.
> La democrazia.....è il modo di governare per non sottoporre il popolo alla dittatura (ed io sarei pure stalinista), e come si dice: la peggiore democrazia è sempre meglio della miglior dittatura....È proprio una questione di indole, cultura ed atteggiamento di noi italiani a farci percepire quel che siamo ,anche nelle classi dirigenti. Del resto, lo stesso Mussolini diceva che non è difficile governare gli italiani, è inutile!


Ogni regime di dichiara il "migliore". Ogni regime si difende dai suoi nemici. Ogni regime ti lascia margini di libertà che non puoi oltrepassare.
Sotto il fascismo si doveva essere fascisti, sotto il comunismo si doveva essere comunisti, sotto la democrazia si deve essere democratici.
Detto questo, un regime politico lo si giudica dai risultati, non dalle chiacchiere. Tassi di disoccupazione folli, criminalità (organizzata e non) in ogni angolo, denatalità, invasione terzomondista in atto, degrado e corruzione dappertutto, tassi di suicidio e di malattie mentali senza eguali nella storia.
È il migliore dei mondi possibili?
Che gran balla.


----------



## random (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Però se la storia fosse vera, lo vedo sotto scacco, almeno che sfrutti le circostanze a suo favore e stia al gioco.


Si accettano suggerimenti.

Per quanto riguarda le verosimiglianza della realtà, a mio parere la  realtà è molto più illogica ed insensata di un buon telefilm. Se uno  sceneggiatore si azzardasse ad infarcire una storia con tutte le  incongruenze e le assurdità che vediamo nella vita reale avrebbe vita  brevissima nel suo campo. Da questo punto di vista siamo abituati fin  troppo bene. le storie televisive filano lisce e prevedibili dall'inizio  alla fine, con colpi di scena programmati in modo da stuzzicare l'ego  dello spettatore, che in qualche modo li aspettava... 

La vita reale, purtroppo, non è un meccanismo ad orologeria, dove tutto  alla fine va magicamente al posto giusto e troviamo una spiegazione a  tutto quello che accade.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ogni regime di dichiara il "migliore". Ogni regime si difende dai suoi nemici. Ogni regime ti lascia margini di libertà che non puoi oltrepassare.
> Sotto il fascismo si doveva essere fascisti, sotto il comunismo si doveva essere comunisti, sotto la democrazia si deve essere democratici.
> Detto questo, un regime politico lo si giudica dai risultati, non dalle chiacchiere. Tassi di disoccupazione folli, criminalità (organizzata e non) in ogni angolo, denatalità, invasione terzomondista in atto, degrado e corruzione dappertutto, tassi di suicidio e di malattie mentali senza eguali nella storia.
> È il migliore dei mondi possibili?
> Che gran balla.


Non mi dite che siete penta stellati?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non mi dite che siete penta stellati?&#55357;&#56881;


Ma che pentastellati, per cortesia...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Si accettano suggerimenti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le verosimiglianza della realtà, a mio parere la  realtà è molto più illogica ed insensata di un buon telefilm. Se uno  sceneggiatore si azzardasse ad infarcire una storia con tutte le  incongruenze e le assurdità che vediamo nella vita reale avrebbe vita  brevissima nel suo campo. Da questo punto di vista siamo abituati fin  troppo bene. le storie televisive filano lisce e prevedibili dall'inizio  alla fine, con colpi di scena programmati in modo da stuzzicare l'ego  dello spettatore, che in qualche modo li aspettava...
> 
> La vita reale, purtroppo, non è un meccanismo ad orologeria, dove tutto  alla fine va magicamente al posto giusto e troviamo una spiegazione a  tutto quello che accade.


Io non ho dubbi su di te. Sono certa che tu, come tanti, abbia modificato alcuni dati per non essere riconoscibile.
Per me è una precauzione inutile perché l’unicità che crediamo di rappresentare è abbastanza comune.
Però trovo eccessiva la tua reazione.
Non capisco perché andare via.
Qual è la sensazione che ti ha portato ad allontanarti.
Cerchiamo di parlare di te, invece di fare processi a lei.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Si accettano suggerimenti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le verosimiglianza della realtà, a mio parere la  realtà è molto più illogica ed insensata di un buon telefilm. Se uno  sceneggiatore si azzardasse ad infarcire una storia con tutte le  incongruenze e le assurdità che vediamo nella vita reale avrebbe vita  brevissima nel suo campo. Da questo punto di vista siamo abituati fin  troppo bene. le storie televisive filano lisce e prevedibili dall'inizio  alla fine, con colpi di scena programmati in modo da stuzzicare l'ego  dello spettatore, che in qualche modo li aspettava...
> 
> La vita reale, purtroppo, non è un meccanismo ad orologeria, dove tutto  alla fine va magicamente al posto giusto e troviamo una spiegazione a  tutto quello che accade.


Guarda, la storia dell'amica incontrata a Bologna e poi nel centro commerciale non convince.
O sei un troll o hai completamente modificato questo non trascurabile dettaglio che ti metterebbe sotto una luce completamente diversa.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ogni regime di dichiara il "migliore". Ogni regime si difende dai suoi nemici. Ogni regime ti lascia margini di libertà che non puoi oltrepassare.
> Sotto il fascismo si doveva essere fascisti, sotto il comunismo si doveva essere comunisti, sotto la democrazia si deve essere democratici.
> Detto questo, un regime politico lo si giudica dai risultati, non dalle chiacchiere. Tassi di disoccupazione folli, criminalità (organizzata e non) in ogni angolo, denatalità, invasione terzomondista in atto, degrado e corruzione dappertutto, tassi di suicidio e di malattie mentali senza eguali nella storia.
> È il migliore dei mondi possibili?
> Che gran balla.


Vabbè, siamo noi "italiani" ad essere così! 
Comunque nonostante sia molto critico, non ritengo il mio Paese peggiore degli altri; ciascuno ha i propri scheletri.
Una quarantina d'anni fa ,da fidanzato , frequentavo sporadicamente una coppia di tedeschi conosciuti al mare,quando venivano in Italia per visitarla; a volte li si accompagnava a vedere le vestigia storiche. Loro erano sempre più preparati di noi su ciò che visitavano. Erano di sinistra , diciamo liberale, e non per questo, rimanevano male e si offendevano quando,in modo indelicato il mio suocero di allora (il classico italiano all'Albertone) li dileggiava mimando Hitler .....Ecco, io fossi un tedesco mi vergognerei dei miei antenati per ciò che fecero nel recente passato. Vi immaginate un napoletano eseguire pedestremente gli ordini di chi gestiva un campo di concentramento? Il dover eliminare e cremare seimila esseri umani al giorno? Anche solo per indolenza e non tanto per l'indole indubbiamente più empatica, avrebbe disatteso il compito. Dopo venti o trenta esecuzioni si sarebbe inventato un modo per lavorare meno ,graziando quindi quei disgraziati, riscrivendo una pagina di storia orrenda e difficile da credere, che ancora dovrebbe far vergognare i figli ed i nipoti di coloro che contribuirono a scriverla.
Ecco, noi siamo latini, individualisti,ci consideriamo sempre più furbi degli altri e , purtroppo vedo che questo retaggio non ci abbandona,nemmeno con la maggiore scolarizzazione.Ci siamo fermati, ma tutto sommato non siamo né peggio né meglio dei nostri nonni. Anzi, siamo migliori, anche solo per il fatto della maggior consapevolezza delle cose ,data da un'informazione enormemente più accessibile ,sulla quale però si deve essere attrezzati per poterla discriminare.Quando ero giovane le bande di rapinatori di banca sparavano nelle strade uccidendo i passanti,e questo succedeva ogni settimana.Le bande della criminalità organizzata del nord, come del sud  prevalentemente, compivano regolamenti di conti nelle grandi città del nord,cosa che oggi è quasi scomparsa. La microcriminalità ,nei numeri è diminuita,oggi le rapine in banca non esistono quasi più. Gli scippi ed i borseggi sono molto diminuiti. Il terrorismo stragista autoctono è solo un ricordo. Gli anni di piombo anche. l'Islam fa meno paura di Vallanzasca, della banda della Magliana, o di Luciano Liggio. Quello che teniamo è la perdita di identità...  Che non ha mai accomunato veramente gli italiani. Che similitudini ci sono tra un altoatesino ed un calabrese,oppure tra un ligure ed un molisano? Anche gli Usa hanno profonde differenze,ma sono un paese sterminato con distanze fisiche , climatiche e culturali enormi, anche se la loro rivoluzione l'han fatta. Anche i francesi, gli inglesi.... l'hanno fatta. E per questo hanno uno spirito nazionalista ,quasi sciovinista, che li aggrega nei momenti topici. Noi la nostra rivoluzione non l'abbiamo. Siamo sempre stati colonie dalla caduta dell'impero romano,cui improvvidamente si ispira ancora qualcuno,dopo l'esperienza del ventennio fascista. Questo per ricercare l'identità nazionale,una coesione tra il popolo e le classi oramai inclassificabili che lo compongono. Il vero feticcio che accomuna è commerciale; una visibilità mediatica ed un uniformarsi a modelli che nulla hanno a vedere con le ideologie sociali e politiche ; non voglio generalizzare, e forse è meglio così.Levoluzione forse è meglio che passi da una presa d'atto individuale piuttosto che da un indottrinamento generalizzato  , fine a se stesso. Così come non tutti gli immigrati sono uguali , anche chi si pone il problema della gestione del problema  non sempre è  mosso da un motivo economico di sfruttamento (cooperative). Poi è vero che il mio amico senegalese ha riscontrato che alcuni suoi conterranei avevano ricevuto lo status di rifugiato in assenza dei requisito; ma non si sono autocertificati: siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo o scentemente attribuiamo valori a circostanze inadeguate....
Comunque non mi cambierei con un francese,o in inglese!


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, siamo noi "italiani" ad essere così!
> Comunque nonostante sia molto critico, non ritengo il mio Paese peggiore degli altri; ciascuno ha i propri scheletri.
> Una quarantina d'anni fa ,da fidanzato , frequentavo sporadicamente una coppia di tedeschi conosciuti al mare,quando venivano in Italia per visitarla; a volte li si accompagnava a vedere le vestigia storiche. Loro erano sempre più preparati di noi su ciò che visitavano. Erano di sinistra , diciamo liberale, e non per questo, rimanevano male e si offendevano quando,in modo indelicato il mio suocero di allora (il classico italiano all'Albertone) li dileggiava mimando Hitler .....Ecco, io fossi un tedesco mi vergognerei dei miei antenati per ciò che fecero nel recente passato. Vi immaginate un napoletano eseguire pedestremente gli ordini di chi gestiva un campo di concentramento? Il dover eliminare e cremare seimila esseri umani al giorno? Anche solo per indolenza e non tanto per l'indole indubbiamente più empatica, avrebbe disatteso il compito. Dopo venti o trenta esecuzioni si sarebbe inventato un modo per lavorare meno ,graziando quindi quei disgraziati, riscrivendo una pagina di storia orrenda e difficile da credere, che ancora dovrebbe far vergognare i figli ed i nipoti di coloro che contribuirono a scriverla.
> Ecco, noi siamo latini, individualisti,ci consideriamo sempre più furbi degli altri e , purtroppo vedo che questo retaggio non ci abbandona,nemmeno con la maggiore scolarizzazione.Ci siamo fermati, ma tutto sommato non siamo né peggio né meglio dei nostri nonni. Anzi, siamo migliori, anche solo per il fatto della maggior consapevolezza delle cose ,data da un'informazione enormemente più accessibile ,sulla quale però si deve essere attrezzati per poterla discriminare.Quando ero giovane le bande di rapinatori di banca sparavano nelle strade uccidendo i passanti,e questo succedeva ogni settimana.Le bande della criminalità organizzata del nord, come del sud  prevalentemente, compivano regolamenti di conti nelle grandi città del nord,cosa che oggi è quasi scomparsa. La microcriminalità ,nei numeri è diminuita,oggi le rapine in banca non esistono quasi più. Gli scippi ed i borseggi sono molto diminuiti. Il terrorismo stragista autoctono è solo un ricordo. Gli anni di piombo anche. l'Islam fa meno paura di Vallanzasca, della banda della Magliana, o di Luciano Liggio. Quello che teniamo è la perdita di identità...  Che non ha mai accomunato veramente gli italiani. Che similitudini ci sono tra un altoatesino ed un calabrese,oppure tra un ligure ed un molisano? Anche gli Usa hanno profonde differenze,ma sono un paese sterminato con distanze fisiche , climatiche e culturali enormi, anche se la loro rivoluzione l'han fatta. Anche i francesi, gli inglesi.... l'hanno fatta. E per questo hanno uno spirito nazionalista ,quasi sciovinista, che li aggrega nei momenti topici. Noi la nostra rivoluzione non l'abbiamo. Siamo sempre stati colonie dalla caduta dell'impero romano,cui improvvidamente si ispira ancora qualcuno,dopo l'esperienza del ventennio fascista. Questo per ricercare l'identità nazionale,una coesione tra il popolo e le classi oramai inclassificabili che lo compongono. Il vero feticcio che accomuna è commerciale; una visibilità mediatica ed un uniformarsi a modelli che nulla hanno a vedere con le ideologie sociali e politiche ; non voglio generalizzare, e forse è meglio così.Levoluzione forse è meglio che passi da una presa d'atto individuale piuttosto che da un indottrinamento generalizzato  , fine a se stesso. Così come non tutti gli immigrati sono uguali , anche chi si pone il problema della gestione del problema  non sempre è  mosso da un motivo economico di sfruttamento (cooperative). Poi è vero che il mio amico senegalese ha riscontrato che alcuni suoi conterranei avevano ricevuto lo status di rifugiato in assenza dei requisito; ma non si sono autocertificati: siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo o scentemente attribuiamo valori a circostanze inadeguate....
> Comunque non mi cambierei con un francese,o in inglese!


Viva l’itaglia E gli itagliani


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quello che teniamo è la perdita di identità...  Che non ha mai accomunato veramente gli italiani. Che similitudini ci sono tra un altoatesino ed un calabrese,oppure tra un ligure ed un molisano?


Quando tu vai in Calabria sai che sei in Calabria.
E quando vai in Liguria sai di essere in Liguria.
Questo perché riconosci le differenze culturali. E sai che la Calabria e la Sicilia non sono uguali.
A me è capitato di andare in un villaggio turistico Italian Style in Tunisia e mi sembrava di essere in Italia, con tanto di donne in perizoma e topless in spiaggia e venditori di collanine di colore che... ops! Erano gli abitanti locali.
Come pure quando vado in Corsica nel mio villaggio di proprietà tedesca tutti i cartelli sono solo in tedesco.
La perdita di identità non è solo un problema nostro. E' conseguenza della globalizzazione e della concentrazione di capitali in pochissime mani.
Quando mi trovavo a Sal Rei a Boavista mi misi a parlare con una signora nativa.
E lei dopo un po' prese a lamentarsi dei senegalesi e dei nigeriani che erano venuti a stare lì per lavorare al cantiere del villaggio turistico di proprietà spagnola o italiana (non ricordo) che stavano costruendo. 
Un bel villaggiotto che adesso ospita tanti turisti quanti sono i nativi...
Era incazzata nera perché loro - LORO CAPOVERDIANI - non volevano partecipare alla costruzione di quel villaggio che avrebbe contribuito ad affossare la loro economia locale ma gli altri, LA PROPRIETA' STRANIERA, avevano fatto venire apposta i lavoratori dal continente vicino, quelli più poveri che facevano vivere in baracche e pagavano due lire e che ogni giorno si facevano chilometri di sabbia a piedi per andare a lavorare.
E quei poveri a volte rubavano e  non solo e loro che erano nati lì ed erano abituati a tenere le porte aperte ora dovevano chiuderle e avevano anche paura.
Come sia andata a finire lo sappiamo. Capoverde è diventato anche un avamposto per mafia e droga e quella che era un'isola tranquilla per i suoi abitanti ora non lo è più così tanto, ma il turista straniero non se ne accorge e ci passa ugualmente delle belle vacanze. Se stai bene di cosa vuoi accorgerti?.
L'identità non è il solo problema: lo è anche il sistema economico locale consolidatosi in anni che si sgretola pian piano sotto la spinta dei movimenti dei grossi capitali. Questo sta portando alla polarizzazione delle ricchezze.


----------



## random (2 Marzo 2018)

La sorella di mia moglie ed il marito, da me confidenzialmente chiamato "Lo Zio Giuseppe", perchè era vecchio anche a vent'anni, sono tra le persone che sopporto di meno a questo mondo. L'elenco delle stronzate fatte da mia cognata è talmente lungo da essere irreale. Quello che mi ha spesso sconvolto nel suo comportamento è il fatto che da 25 anni commette sempre gli stessi errori, anche se in situazioni molto diverse. Il tutto è acuito dal fatto che gode nella sua famiglia di una stima ed una fiducia illimitata. Ancora oggi, alla soglia dei 50 anni, nonostante tutti gli errori commessi ed i relativi problemi che si è trovata a dover conseguentemente gestire (in modo pessimo), viene considerata solo come una ragazza che non ha avuto fortuna. Mia Moglie invece, secondo tutti ha avuto culo da vendere. Punti di vista. Le due sorelle hanno, nel corso del tempo, ridotto i loro incontri allo stretto indispensabile. Anche gli auguri di Pasqua, Natale e Compleanni, ormai se li scambiano per telefono addirittura con whatsapp. Un piccolo riavvicinamento c'è stato con la morte del padre, quando hanno dovuto gestire le problematiche connesse all'evento luttuoso. La stessa gestione dell'appartamento paterno, è stata affidata a me perchè tra loro hanno enormi difficoltà comunicative. Così adesso, da separato in pectore, mi trovo anche a gestire gli affitti universitari di mia moglie.

Questa premessa era necessaria per introdurre il personaggio di mia cognata, che oggi è venuta a prendersi un caffè insieme a me e mia moglie. Mi sono dovuto sorbire un lunghissimo discorso, di cui onestamente non ho capito lo scopo. Mia moglie e mia cognata, all'unisono hanno lungamente provato a convincermi a tornare a casa, elencandomi un elenco di incongruenze che hanno riscontrato nella situazione attuale. L'immutato amore reciproco, i bambini, il problema economico ed il fatto che nessuno di noi due può gestire la propria vita in solitudine. Questo, secondo la scienziata di mia cognata, sta a significare che entro poco tempo, volenti o nolenti entrambi ci rifaremo una vita con dei compagni nuovi, con tutte le conseguenze che questa situazione provocherà. Sono molto infastidito, anche se era ovvio che così fosse, del fatto che mia cognata sappia delle mie corna. Ed anche il marito, sicuramente. Questo getta una luce sinistra su tutte le cose che in questi anni ci siamo detti. In particolare sul fatto che io non gli abbia mai fatto sconti sul modo dissoluto con cui, con due figli piccoli anche loro, stavano portando avanti la loro vita. Tra parentesi, tali discorsi paternalistici erano in parte giustificati dal fatto che per ben tre volte, io e mia moglie, che gestiamo in comune le nostre risorse, pur avendo un pesante mutuo e due figli piccoli, abbiamo dovuto mettere mano al portafoglio per aiutare mia cognata e lo zio Giuseppe. Il tutto senza ricavarne  assolutamente nulla. In pratica, di quasi tutto il bel discorso di mia cognata ho sentito pochissimo: alla fine, ero talmente nervoso, anzi la parola giusta è imbufalito, che sono andato via senza salutare. Oggi devo accompagnare i ragazzi ad inglese, quindi pranzeranno con me. Dopo la lezione li riporterò a casa e dirò a mia moglie che ho un invito a cena. Ovviamente non è una cattiveria gratuita, la mia, ma solo un modo per vedere il tipo di reazione che avrà.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

Fra poco ci ritroviamo la saga di "Cent'anni di solitudine"


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, siamo noi "italiani" ad essere così!
> Comunque nonostante sia molto critico, non ritengo il mio Paese peggiore degli altri; ciascuno ha i propri scheletri.
> Una quarantina d'anni fa ,da fidanzato , frequentavo sporadicamente una coppia di tedeschi conosciuti al mare,quando venivano in Italia per visitarla; a volte li si accompagnava a vedere le vestigia storiche. Loro erano sempre più preparati di noi su ciò che visitavano. Erano di sinistra , diciamo liberale, e non per questo, rimanevano male e si offendevano quando,in modo indelicato il mio suocero di allora (il classico italiano all'Albertone) li dileggiava mimando Hitler .....Ecco, io fossi un tedesco mi vergognerei dei miei antenati per ciò che fecero nel recente passato. Vi immaginate un napoletano eseguire pedestremente gli ordini di chi gestiva un campo di concentramento? Il dover eliminare e cremare seimila esseri umani al giorno? Anche solo per indolenza e non tanto per l'indole indubbiamente più empatica, avrebbe disatteso il compito. Dopo venti o trenta esecuzioni si sarebbe inventato un modo per lavorare meno ,graziando quindi quei disgraziati, riscrivendo una pagina di storia orrenda e difficile da credere, che ancora dovrebbe far vergognare i figli ed i nipoti di coloro che contribuirono a scriverla.
> Ecco, noi siamo latini, individualisti,ci consideriamo sempre più furbi degli altri e , purtroppo vedo che questo retaggio non ci abbandona,nemmeno con la maggiore scolarizzazione.Ci siamo fermati, ma tutto sommato non siamo né peggio né meglio dei nostri nonni. Anzi, siamo migliori, anche solo per il fatto della maggior consapevolezza delle cose ,data da un'informazione enormemente più accessibile ,sulla quale però si deve essere attrezzati per poterla discriminare.Quando ero giovane le bande di rapinatori di banca sparavano nelle strade uccidendo i passanti,e questo succedeva ogni settimana.Le bande della criminalità organizzata del nord, come del sud  prevalentemente, compivano regolamenti di conti nelle grandi città del nord,cosa che oggi è quasi scomparsa. La microcriminalità ,nei numeri è diminuita,oggi le rapine in banca non esistono quasi più. Gli scippi ed i borseggi sono molto diminuiti. Il terrorismo stragista autoctono è solo un ricordo. Gli anni di piombo anche. *l'Islam fa meno paura di Vallanzasca, della banda della Magliana, o di Luciano Liggio.* Quello che teniamo è la perdita di identità...  Che non ha mai accomunato veramente gli italiani. Che similitudini ci sono tra un altoatesino ed un calabrese,oppure tra un ligure ed un molisano? Anche gli Usa hanno profonde differenze,ma sono un paese sterminato con distanze fisiche , climatiche e culturali enormi, anche se la loro rivoluzione l'han fatta. Anche i francesi, gli inglesi.... l'hanno fatta. E per questo hanno uno spirito nazionalista ,quasi sciovinista, che li aggrega nei momenti topici. Noi la nostra rivoluzione non l'abbiamo. Siamo sempre stati colonie dalla caduta dell'impero romano,cui improvvidamente si ispira ancora qualcuno,dopo l'esperienza del ventennio fascista. Questo per ricercare l'identità nazionale,una coesione tra il popolo e le classi oramai inclassificabili che lo compongono. Il vero feticcio che accomuna è commerciale; una visibilità mediatica ed un uniformarsi a modelli che nulla hanno a vedere con le ideologie sociali e politiche ; non voglio generalizzare, e forse è meglio così.Levoluzione forse è meglio che passi da una presa d'atto individuale piuttosto che da un indottrinamento generalizzato  , fine a se stesso. Così come non tutti gli immigrati sono uguali , anche chi si pone il problema della gestione del problema  non sempre è  mosso da un motivo economico di sfruttamento (cooperative). Poi è vero che il mio amico senegalese ha riscontrato che alcuni suoi conterranei avevano ricevuto lo status di rifugiato in assenza dei requisito; ma non si sono autocertificati: siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo o scentemente attribuiamo valori a circostanze inadeguate....
> Comunque non mi cambierei con un francese,o in inglese!


Con riferimento al neretto, purtroppo non è così. E temo che avremo modo di sperimentarlo nei prossimi anni.
Le identità forti finiscono sempre per prevaricare quelle deboli. E' anche un fattore numerico. Quando un'identità diventa minoranza, tende ad essere espulsa come un corpo estraneo.


----------



## farmer (2 Marzo 2018)

Dipende cosa vuoi fare da grande,se vuoi mollare e stare da solo puoi anche dire con chi vai a cena. Se invece vuoi ricostruire(cosa che non vedo tu voglia) stai molto all'occhio, perché lei si aspetta che tu faccia qualche minchiata e sono sicuro che in qualche maniera ti sta controllando


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che pentastellati, per cortesia...


Io sì.....iscritto certificato dal 2013.
Votare quelli che si sa che han fatto, mi parrebbe grottesco. Abbiamo bisogno che chi sbaglia paghi; non come quando c'era baffone, ma almeno come accade in altri paesi come la Germania (e qui spezzo una lancia) oppure negli stessi Usa (dove peraltro finiscono in gattabuia solo i poveri gli ispanici, ed i neri).Mi riferisco ai crimini commessi dai collettori bianchi (Al Capone venne incastrato dalla tributaria).
Per questo dico che non siamo peggio delle generazioni precedenti; soprattutto i giovani.Chi non ha intrallazzi e benefici da difendere di identifica con M5S, cessate le influenze ideologiche storiche che hanno valore di testimonianza e diffusione residuale (dovrei votare "Potete al popolo"?  Ma anche al sud .....dove le  previsioni  lo danno in  assoluto  al primo 
posto,e questo significa volersi affrancare dalle mafie ,anche. Tanto,la vera mafia finanziaria è a Milano come a Bruxelles, o meglio a Londra.
Oppure ci lasciamo nuovamente infinocchiare da un ottuagenario che prodomo sua instaurerà un nuovo corso che sarà la prosecuzione del vecchio, sacrificando almeno nella candidatura una sua creatura , nella speranza che il suo indubbio prestigio cancelli i disonori del padrone?
Della lega non parlo per l'evidente limite di essersi circoscritta all'interno di una determinata area geografica (ed il consenso al M5S,ne è la conferma) e quindi di non avere una potenzialità nazionale,in modo omogeneo, diffuso e generalizzato.Nonostante tutti gli sforzi del suo segretario....  Del PD, parlarne sarebbe tempo perso: ciò che non hanno fatto,ma anche e soprattutto,ciò che hanno dimostrato di saper fare, li ha autoelininati.Il giglio magico ha praticato l'eutanasia ai suoi componenti, e ha dimostrato anche ai più distratti italioti di cosa siano stati in grado di "commettere" (stavo per dire fare).
Ergo, potrei anche votare Ingroia....ma buttare altri 8/9centomila voti nel cesso è un lusso  che gli italiani ritengo  non possano permettersi...


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io sì.....iscritto certificato dal 2013.
> Votare quelli che si sa che han fatto, mi parrebbe grottesco. Abbiamo bisogno che chi sbaglia paghi; non come quando c'era baffone, ma almeno come accade in altri paesi come la Germania (e qui spezzo una lancia) oppure negli stessi Usa (dove peraltro finiscono in gattabuia solo i poveri gli ispanici, ed i neri).Mi riferisco ai crimini commessi dai collettori bianchi (Al Capone venne incastrato dalla tributaria).
> Per questo dico che non siamo peggio delle generazioni precedenti; soprattutto i giovani.Chi non ha intrallazzi e benefici da difendere di identifica con M5S, cessate le influenze ideologiche storiche che hanno valore di testimonianza e diffusione residuale (dovrei votare "Potete al popolo"?  Ma anche al sud .....dove le  previsioni  lo danno in  assoluto  al primo
> posto,e questo significa volersi affrancare dalle mafie ,anche. Tanto,la vera mafia finanziaria è a Milano come a Bruxelles, o meglio a Londra.
> ...


la mafia va dove ci sono i soldi, non sono mica scemi

la lega non è più lega nord ma solo lega......secondo me lega 5stars avrebbero molte cose in comune.....


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Con riferimento al neretto, purtroppo non è così. E temo che avremo modo di sperimentarlo nei prossimi anni.
> Le identità forti finiscono sempre per prevaricare quelle deboli. E' anche un fattore numerico. Quando un'identità diventa minoranza, tende ad essere espulsa come un corpo estraneo.


Non è così....si omologano al meglio,mica al peggio....
Non trovi "gratificante" sentire parlare Veneto uno del Ghana che lavora in acciaieria a Porto Marghera?
Ho sempre creduto che sia il territorio ed il contesto a condozionare le persone ,e non il contrario.
Certo che a Milano o Torino le moschee ci sono (lo prevede ,giusto o meno la nostra costituzione), ma in un paesino della valle d'Aosta, dove da vent'anni i segreti della produzione della fontina vengono tramandati ad immigrati marocchini, perché vi giovani autoctoni latitavano, in quel paesino ,dicevo, pensi che gli "stranieri" condizionino gli usi e costumi locali? 
Il terrorismo islamico è per ora, meno nefasto di quello che  da noi negli anni settanta , con l'intento di destabilizzare lo stato costituito faceva esplodere treni,banche e piazze riunite in protesta contro di esso.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> la mafia va dove ci sono i soldi, non sono mica scemi
> 
> la lega non è più lega nord ma solo lega......secondo me lega 5stars avrebbero molte cose in comune.....


Alcuni punti in comune ci sono; ma l'evidente caratterizzazione ed identificazione con la destra estrema della lega è l'altro limite.
Le elezioni si son sempre vinte al "centro" ,in Italia, come in tutta Europa.


----------



## void (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non è così....si omologano al meglio,mica al peggio....
> Non trovi "gratificante" sentire parlare Veneto uno del Ghana che lavora in acciaieria a Porto Marghera?
> Ho sempre creduto che sia il territorio ed il contesto a condozionare le persone ,e non il contrario.
> Certo che a Milano o Torino le moschee ci sono (lo prevede ,giusto o meno la nostra costituzione), ma in un paesino della valle d'Aosta, dove da vent'anni i segreti della produzione della fontina vengono tramandati ad immigrati marocchini, perché vi giovani autoctoni latitavano, in quel paesino ,dicevo, pensi che gli "stranieri" condizionino gli usi e costumi locali?
> Il terrorismo islamico è per ora, meno nefasto di quello che  da noi negli anni settanta , con l'intento di destabilizzare lo stato costituito faceva esplodere treni,banche e piazze riunite in protesta contro di esso.


Non si omologano affatto, si adattano. Temporaneamente.
Per ragioni di lavoro ho passato e passo parte della mia vita in medio oriente, ho vissuto in diversi di quei paesi, e sarebbe istruttivo un giretto da quelle parti per tutti quelli che pensano ad una possibile integrazione.
E' solo un fattore numerico, come mi hanno ripetuto spesso laggiù: la spada di Allah è il ventre delle loro donne. Fra non molto quelli che si dovranno omologare al meglio (o al peggio) saremo noi.
E non è un fatto di razzismo credimi.
Un collega indiano (induista) mi ha detto un giorno: "in India 30 anni fa cerano il 10 % di mussulmani e l' 85% di induisti, in Pakistan il 30 % di Induisti ed il 70 % di mussulmani. Oggi in India la percentuale è uguale ma in Pakistan non c'è più un solo induista."


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io sì.....iscritto certificato dal 2013.
> Votare quelli che si sa che han fatto, mi parrebbe grottesco. Abbiamo bisogno che chi sbaglia paghi; non come quando c'era baffone, ma almeno come accade in altri paesi come la Germania (e qui spezzo una lancia) oppure negli stessi Usa (dove peraltro finiscono in gattabuia solo i poveri gli ispanici, ed i neri).Mi riferisco ai crimini commessi dai collettori bianchi (Al Capone venne incastrato dalla tributaria).
> Per questo dico che non siamo peggio delle generazioni precedenti; soprattutto i giovani.Chi non ha intrallazzi e benefici da difendere di identifica con M5S, cessate le influenze ideologiche storiche che hanno valore di testimonianza e diffusione residuale (dovrei votare "Potete al popolo"?  Ma anche al sud .....dove le  previsioni  lo danno in  assoluto  al primo
> posto,e questo significa volersi affrancare dalle mafie ,anche. Tanto,la vera mafia finanziaria è a Milano come a Bruxelles, o meglio a Londra.
> ...


Stany noooooo. 
Io sono sempre stato di sx, dal pc al pd e ancora credo in certi ideali. Quando la vita è gli ideali tendono tutto va bene, quando invece lo scarto tra gli ideali e la vita diventa più significativo vedi che c’è qualcosa che non va. 
Risultato: dall’ultima tornata elettorale regionale a quando andrò in orizzontale non voterò


----------



## The guardian (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stany noooooo.
> Io sono sempre stato di sx, dal pc al pd e ancora credo in certi ideali. Quando la vita è gli ideali tendono tutto va bene, quando invece lo scarto tra gli ideali e la vita diventa più significativo vedi che c’è qualcosa che non va.
> Risultato: dall’ultima tornata elettorale regionale a quando andrò in orizzontale non voterò


non c'è niente di peggio che non votare!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> non c'è niente di peggio che non votare!!!


caro: ho visto da Craxi a Renzi passando per berlusconi, mi basta a voi le belle cose.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non si omologano affatto, si adattano. Temporaneamente.
> Per ragioni di lavoro ho passato e passo parte della mia vita in medio oriente, ho vissuto in diversi di quei paesi, e sarebbe istruttivo un giretto da quelle parti per tutti quelli che pensano ad una possibile integrazione.
> E' solo un fattore numerico, come mi hanno ripetuto spesso laggiù: la spada di Allah è il ventre delle loro donne. Fra non molto quelli che si dovranno omologare al meglio (o al peggio) saremo noi.
> E non è un fatto di razzismo credimi.
> Un collega indiano (induista) mi ha detto un giorno: "in India 30 anni fa cerano il 10 % di mussulmani e l' 85% di induisti, in Pakistan il 30 % di Induisti ed il 70 % di mussulmani. Oggi in India la percentuale è uguale ma in Pakistan non c'è più un solo induista."


Il problema è ineludibile, si chiama demografia.
Io aspetto i cinesi per vendere la casa e i terreni che ho ereditato e che mi costano una fortuna in  Imu. Ma quelli vanno dove ci sono i soldi,oppure dove possono farli...


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stany noooooo.
> Io sono sempre stato di sx, dal pc al pd e ancora credo in certi ideali. Quando la vita è gli ideali tendono tutto va bene, quando invece lo scarto tra gli ideali e la vita diventa più significativo vedi che c’è qualcosa che non va.
> Risultato: dall’ultima tornata elettorale regionale a quando andrò in orizzontale non voterò


Il PD di sinistra??
Vota per il tuo paesano Gigino, che è pure molto in gamba!


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il PD di sinistra??
> Vota per il tuo paesano Gigino, che è pure molto in gamba!


Allora non hai capito un cazzo


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora non hai capito un cazzo


Vabbè... non c'è più Enrico ma nemmeno lo zio Stalin!


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè... non c'è più Enrico ma nemmeno lo zio Stalin!


Sta chella chiavica e’ grillo populista alla stregua di Craxi berlusconi e renzi ein plein 
E non mischiare, a limite Lenin.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sta chella chiavica e’ grillo populista alla stregua di Craxi berlusconi e renzi ein plein
> E non mischiare, a limite Lenin.


Qielli bravi a comunicare son tutti populisti.


----------



## random (2 Marzo 2018)

Eh,eh,eh....Dio, quanto siete buffi.
Questa è una nazione dove il 95% della popolazione ha qualche scheletro nell'armadio e voi vi ostinate a dare la colpa ai nostri politici. Che colpa possono avere i politici se il nostro popolo non sa rispettare una fila, ne in macchina ne a piedi. Se cerca disperatamente il giusto appoggino per poter scavalcare chi ha più titoli o maggiori competenze. Se urla e strepita anche di fronte all'indifendibile, contro tutto e tutti. Se la stessa PA è delegittimata da un tasso di corruzione e clientelismo paragonabile a quello degli stati del Centro Africa. Se (finalmente!!!) 40 anni di raccomandazioni selvagge ci stanno finalmente dimostrando che per ricoprire determinati ruoli ci vuole COMPETENZA e non CONOSCENZA. Se un tizio mette un pezzo di legno al posto di un binario ferroviario ed una pazza risponde ad un poveretto che gli sta spiegando che moriranno 50 persone sotto una valanga se non corrono a salvarle, "non mi stia a scocciare, ho altro da fare". Oppure se un dipendente timbra il cartellino e poi va a fare la spesa. Se abbiamo almeno 1 milione di dipendenti pubblici fuori ruoloo addirittura inutili e ci costano circa 25 miliardi di euro all'anno per una sessantina di anni in media, considerando pensioni e relative reversibilità. Una nazione dove gli idraulici ed i dentisti rilasciano una ricevuta su 4. Voi davvero volete votare...ma chi? O meglio, con quali speranze? Questo è il nostro popolo. La nostra unica speranza è rimanere agganciati all'Europa, che pur con tutti i suoi difetti ci ha assicurato decenni di relativo benessere. 

Per i nostri figli che stanno  studiando l'inglese dai tempi della materna  la nostra aspirazione è che vadano via. Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre favoleggiato di venderci tutto e seguirli ovunque. Se ci vorranno, ovviamente.

Per quanto riguarda l'immediato, invece, nel riportare i bambini a casa ho detto a mia moglie della cena di stasera.
Come mi aspettavo lei non ha fatto una piega. Vai e divertiti, mi ha detto. L'unica domanda che mi pongo ora è questa: Silvia è un'attricetta o comunque una persona che lavora per qualche agenzia investigativa, oppure, è una escort? La risposta l'avrò questa sera.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Eh,eh,eh....Dio, quanto siete buffi.
> Questa è una nazione dove il 95% della popolazione ha qualche scheletro nell'armadio e voi vi ostinate a dare la colpa ai nostri politici. Che colpa possono avere i politici se il nostro popolo non sa rispettare una fila, ne in macchina ne a piedi. Se cerca disperatamente il giusto appoggino per poter scavalcare chi ha più titoli o maggiori competenze. Se urla e strepita anche di fronte all'indifendibile, contro tutto e tutti. Se la stessa PA è delegittimata da un tasso di corruzione e clientelismo paragonabile a quello degli stati del Centro Africa. Se (finalmente!!!) 40 anni di raccomandazioni selvagge ci stanno finalmente dimostrando che per ricoprire determinati ruoli ci vuole COMPETENZA e non CONOSCENZA. Se un tizio mette un pezzo di legno al posto di un binario ferroviario ed una pazza risponde ad un poveretto che gli sta spiegando che moriranno 50 persone sotto una valanga se non corrono a salvarle, "non mi stia a scocciare, ho altro da fare". Oppure se un dipendente timbra il cartellino e poi va a fare la spesa. Se abbiamo almeno 1 milione di dipendenti pubblici fuori ruoloo addirittura inutili e ci costano circa 25 miliardi di euro all'anno per una sessantina di anni in media, considerando pensioni e relative reversibilità. Una nazione dove gli idraulici ed i dentisti rilasciano una ricevuta su 4. Voi davvero volete votare...ma chi? O meglio, con quali speranze? Questo è il nostro popolo. La nostra unica speranza è rimanere agganciati all'Europa, che pur con tutti i suoi difetti ci ha assicurato decenni di relativo benessere.
> 
> Per i nostri figli che stanno  studiando l'inglese dai tempi della materna  la nostra aspirazione è che vadano via. Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre favoleggiato di venderci tutto e seguirli ovunque. Se ci vorranno, ovviamente.
> ...


Ho idea che tua moglie vuole aspettare che ti calmi.
Io non ti conosco, lei sì.
Però si può anche essere sorpresi da chi si conosce.
E se Silvia l’avesse ingaggiata lei?


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando tu vai in Calabria sai che sei in Calabria.
> E quando vai in Liguria sai di essere in Liguria.
> Questo perché riconosci le differenze culturali. E sai che la Calabria e la Sicilia non sono uguali.
> A me è capitato di andare in un villaggio turistico Italian Style in Tunisia e mi sembrava di essere in Italia, con tanto di donne in perizoma e topless in spiaggia e venditori di collanine di colore che... ops! Erano gli abitanti locali.
> ...


Il colonialismo ha fatto i suoi danni; ma anche il post colonialismo. In tutti i paesi colonizzati dagli "occidentali", liberatisi da essi per via rivoluzionaria,oppure per concessione, chi ha avuto la corsia preferenziale nei rapporti commerciali e nei monopoli degli affari illeciti ,guarda caso, sono sempre gli oppressori di un tempo; salvo pochi casi,in cui i leaders di paesi liberati hanno tenuto un atteggiamento da "padre della nazioni", nell'interesse del proprio popolo.  Un tipico esempio è il Senegal, dove l'apparato commerciale francese ha il monopolio degli affari che continua a concordare con la classe dirigente del paese, che in nome della corruzione ha esautorato di fatto gli indigeni, in favore anche degli italiani, che sono presenti nel settore ricreativo ed alberghiero. Facile da comprendere che in queste condizioni, le possibilità di infiltrazioni mafiose in questi paesi siano elevatissime.Gheddafi era ritenuto da chi aspirava al riscatto del proprio paese, (siamo in Africa) il faro ed il coordinatore di una coalizione panafricana per rivendicare autonomia ed indipendenza dei popoli di quel continente; anche attraverso l'introduzione di una moneta unica (come l'euro) . Eppure sappiamo che il "colonnello" fosse ,se non un vero e proprio satrapo,comunque un dittatore che ancorché sia riuscito a governare e far coesistere le varie tribù libiche, si sia arrichito enormemente e avesse comprato il due percento della Fiat, così come avesse miliardi di dollari in Svizzera (come del resto tutti i dittatori: da Hitler a Saddam Hussein).
Questo per dire che la globalizzazione non è un fenomeno recente, ma un metodo applicato fin dai tempi delle repubbliche marinare, dei pirati al servizio di sua maestà la regina d'Inghilterra, per finire agli avanguardisti di Mussolini,o ai cinesi di oggi che acquistano forzosamente, con accordi basati molto spesso sulla corruzione, miniere di cobalto e bario in Africa,ma anche territori da adibire alla produzione agricola.L' espansionismo per come lo conosciamo è alla base del progresso; e questo richiede l'immolarsi di qualcuno in favore di qualcun altro. E le migrazioni incontrollate sono frutto è conseguenza di queste dinamiche. Questo,associato alla ingestibiità della demografia crea ulteriori squilibri e disuguaglianze. Se vuoi il portatile sempre più performante e compatto ,sai che sfrutti ed affami qualche abitante del continente africano.E così è per tutto.


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La sorella di mia moglie ed il marito, da me confidenzialmente chiamato "Lo Zio Giuseppe", perchè era vecchio anche a vent'anni, sono tra le persone che sopporto di meno a questo mondo. L'elenco delle stronzate fatte da mia cognata è talmente lungo da essere irreale. Quello che mi ha spesso sconvolto nel suo comportamento è il fatto che da 25 anni commette sempre gli stessi errori, anche se in situazioni molto diverse. Il tutto è acuito dal fatto che gode nella sua famiglia di una stima ed una fiducia illimitata. Ancora oggi, alla soglia dei 50 anni, nonostante tutti gli errori commessi ed i relativi problemi che si è trovata a dover conseguentemente gestire (in modo pessimo), viene considerata solo come una ragazza che non ha avuto fortuna. Mia Moglie invece, secondo tutti ha avuto culo da vendere. Punti di vista. Le due sorelle hanno, nel corso del tempo, ridotto i loro incontri allo stretto indispensabile. Anche gli auguri di Pasqua, Natale e Compleanni, ormai se li scambiano per telefono addirittura con whatsapp. Un piccolo riavvicinamento c'è stato con la morte del padre, quando hanno dovuto gestire le problematiche connesse all'evento luttuoso. La stessa gestione dell'appartamento paterno, è stata affidata a me perchè tra loro hanno enormi difficoltà comunicative. Così adesso, da separato in pectore, mi trovo anche a gestire gli affitti universitari di mia moglie.
> 
> Questa premessa era necessaria per introdurre il personaggio di mia cognata, che oggi è venuta a prendersi un caffè insieme a me e mia moglie. Mi sono dovuto sorbire un lunghissimo discorso, di cui onestamente non ho capito lo scopo. Mia moglie e mia cognata, all'unisono hanno lungamente provato a convincermi a tornare a casa, elencandomi un elenco di incongruenze che hanno riscontrato nella situazione attuale. L'immutato amore reciproco, i bambini, il problema economico ed il fatto che nessuno di noi due può gestire la propria vita in solitudine. Questo, secondo la scienziata di mia cognata, sta a significare che entro poco tempo, volenti o nolenti entrambi ci rifaremo una vita con dei compagni nuovi, con tutte le conseguenze che questa situazione provocherà. Sono molto infastidito, anche se era ovvio che così fosse, del fatto che mia cognata sappia delle mie corna. Ed anche il marito, sicuramente. Questo getta una luce sinistra su tutte le cose che in questi anni ci siamo detti. In particolare sul fatto che io non gli abbia mai fatto sconti sul modo dissoluto con cui, con due figli piccoli anche loro, stavano portando avanti la loro vita. Tra parentesi, tali discorsi paternalistici erano in parte giustificati dal fatto che per ben tre volte, io e mia moglie, che gestiamo in comune le nostre risorse, pur avendo un pesante mutuo e due figli piccoli, abbiamo dovuto mettere mano al portafoglio per aiutare mia cognata e lo zio Giuseppe. Il tutto senza ricavarne  assolutamente nulla. In pratica, di quasi tutto il bel discorso di mia cognata ho sentito pochissimo: alla fine, ero talmente nervoso, anzi la parola giusta è imbufalito, che sono andato via senza salutare. Oggi devo accompagnare i ragazzi ad inglese, quindi pranzeranno con me. Dopo la lezione li riporterò a casa e dirò a mia moglie che ho un invito a cena. Ovviamente non è una cattiveria gratuita, la mia, ma solo un modo per vedere il tipo di reazione che avrà.


Tipico.... tutte le dinamiche e le circostanze che citi  sono normali ed attese, compresi i cognati scialacquatori e sciocchini , che però vengono visti meglio di noi.
Un consiglio: cerca di concretizzarla veramente sta cena!


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Eh,eh,eh....Dio, quanto siete buffi.
> Questa è una nazione dove il 95% della popolazione ha qualche scheletro nell'armadio e voi vi ostinate a dare la colpa ai nostri politici. Che colpa possono avere i politici se il nostro popolo non sa rispettare una fila, ne in macchina ne a piedi. Se cerca disperatamente il giusto appoggino per poter scavalcare chi ha più titoli o maggiori competenze. Se urla e strepita anche di fronte all'indifendibile, contro tutto e tutti. Se la stessa PA è delegittimata da un tasso di corruzione e clientelismo paragonabile a quello degli stati del Centro Africa. Se (finalmente!!!) 40 anni di raccomandazioni selvagge ci stanno finalmente dimostrando che per ricoprire determinati ruoli ci vuole COMPETENZA e non CONOSCENZA. Se un tizio mette un pezzo di legno al posto di un binario ferroviario ed una pazza risponde ad un poveretto che gli sta spiegando che moriranno 50 persone sotto una valanga se non corrono a salvarle, "non mi stia a scocciare, ho altro da fare". Oppure se un dipendente timbra il cartellino e poi va a fare la spesa. Se abbiamo almeno 1 milione di dipendenti pubblici fuori ruoloo addirittura inutili e ci costano circa 25 miliardi di euro all'anno per una sessantina di anni in media, considerando pensioni e relative reversibilità. Una nazione dove gli idraulici ed i dentisti rilasciano una ricevuta su 4. Voi davvero volete votare...ma chi? O meglio, con quali speranze? Questo è il nostro popolo. La nostra unica speranza è rimanere agganciati all'Europa, che pur con tutti i suoi difetti ci ha assicurato decenni di relativo benessere.
> 
> Per i nostri figli che stanno  studiando l'inglese dai tempi della materna  la nostra aspirazione è che vadano via. Io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre favoleggiato di venderci tutto e seguirli ovunque. Se ci vorranno, ovviamente.
> ...


Sul paese e la popolazione,la penso come te. E l'ho detto.
Sulla parte relativa alla cena ,devo capire se sia vera oppure un accesso di fantasia.... Mi sarò perso dei pezzi,o non li ho capiti.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Qielli bravi a comunicare son tutti populisti.


Appunto tieniteli tutti ti faccio un pacchettino?


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto tieniteli tutti ti faccio un pacchettino?


Per te vanno bene i monti e le  fornero.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'immediato, invece, nel riportare i bambini a casa ho detto a mia moglie della cena di stasera.
> Come mi aspettavo lei non ha fatto una piega. Vai e divertiti, mi ha detto. L'unica domanda che mi pongo ora è questa: Silvia è un'attricetta o comunque una persona che lavora per qualche agenzia investigativa, oppure, è una escort? La risposta l'avrò questa sera.





Brunetta ha detto:


> E se Silvia l’avesse ingaggiata lei?


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per te vanno bene i monti e le  fornero.....


Ora come ora mi sono dedicato al qualunquismo. Ho troppo dato lascio a voi decidere. Mi faccio i cazzi miei era ora.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora come ora mi sono dedicato al qualunquismo. Ho troppo dato lascio a voi decidere. Mi faccio i cazzi miei era ora.


Pensa alla pensione.... che devi lavorare fino a settant'anni!


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Pensa alla pensione.... che devi lavorare fino a settant'anni!


E che problema c’è ne ho 64 altroi 6  anni


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che problema c’è ne ho 64 altroi 6  anni


Io ci sono arrivato: l'ultimo mese che ho lavorato è stato luglio 2016.... Auguri!


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io ci sono arrivato: l'ultimo mese che ho lavorato è stato luglio 2016.... Auguri!


Grazie, buona vita.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Grazie, buona vita.


Siamo nelle mani della Provvidenza...


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io ci sono arrivato: l'ultimo mese che ho lavorato è stato luglio 2016.... Auguri!


Ma uno giovane come me che la pensione non la vedrà mai c'è nel forum???


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma uno giovane come me che la pensione non la vedrà mai c'è nel forum???


Dipende quanto sei giovane . Non ricordo


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma uno giovane come me che la pensione non la vedrà mai c'è nel forum???


non so quanto giovane sei tu...io ho 40 anni, e alla pensione manco ci penso più. O meglio, ci penso a cazzi miei.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> non so quanto giovane sei tu...io ho 40 anni, e alla pensione manco ci penso più. O meglio, ci penso a cazzi miei.


35 anni! Offriamo noi per tutti!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 35 anni! Offriamo noi per tutti!


Motivo di ban ....

Scherzo eh


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 35 anni! Offriamo noi per tutti!


:rotfl::rotfl:

generazione spontaneamente generosa, la nostra :carneval:

Uno dei motivi per cui mi sembra il minimo sindacale occuparsi anche del proprio piacere e del proprio benessere!

come si può offrire benessere se non si ha benessere?


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Motivo di ban* ....
> 
> Scherzo eh


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 35 anni! Offriamo noi per tutti!


C’è.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Motivo di ban ....
> 
> Scherzo eh


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> generazione spontaneamente generosa, la nostra :carneval:
> 
> ...


Hai ragione! È un concetto semplice sulla carta...


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai ragione! È un concetto semplice sulla carta...


uh...neanche sulla carta...che anche solo provare a scriverlo mica è facile 

Ma tenerlo lì, a memento...a me sembra una buona posizione!

Anche tenendo conto che mica faremo le pensionate noi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 35 anni! Offriamo noi per tutti!


pensando ai miei 35.......ero meno consapevole di me come donna.
Ero molto impegnata con la famiglia che non pensavo a me.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensando ai miei 35.......ero meno consapevole di me come donna.
> Ero molto impegnata con la famiglia che non pensavo a me.


Anche io fino a poco tempo fa...


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Chiunque abbia meno di 55 anni difficilmente riuscirà ad andare in pensione. Sotto questo punto di vista, possiamo stare tutti tranquilli e considerare la cosa archiviata in via definitiva.

In seguito a quello che è successo ieri sera, che non ho intenzione di riferire, la mia dolce consorte mi ha invitato a rimanere a casa di mia madre per sempre. Dove  "per sempre" significa fin quando ci sarà mia madre e successivamente fino a quando ci riuscirò. Ovviamente di un rientro a casa non se ne parla più, non si parlerà più di un qualsiasi accordo per la gestione indolore della cosa e tanto meno di una suddivisione bonaria dei compiti con i bambini  . Ha aggiunto che le faccio schifo e che adesso pagherò le conseguenze delle mie azioni. Aggiungo solo che non ho riferito neanche a lei, (e non ho intenzione di farlo), cosa è successo ieri. Ho solo puntualizzato che in nessun caso potrà essere considerato un tradimento, perchè lei era stata informata preventivamente. 

Cosa accadrà adesso, come si può immaginare non dipenderà più da me. Anche se a ben vedere, ritengo che non sia mai dipeso dalla mia volontà. Io ho semplicemente seguito la corrente, lungo il fiume, fino al mare.

Buona vita a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chiunque abbia meno di 55 anni difficilmente riuscirà ad andare in pensione. Sotto questo punto di vista, possiamo stare tutti tranquilli e considerare la cosa archiviata in via definitiva.
> 
> In seguito a quello che è successo ieri sera, che non ho intenzione di riferire, la mia dolce consorte mi ha invitato a rimanere a casa di mia madre per sempre. Dove  "per sempre" significa fin quando ci sarà mia madre e successivamente fino a quando ci riuscirò. Ovviamente di un rientro a casa non se ne parla più, non si parlerà più di un qualsiasi accordo per la gestione indolore della cosa e tanto meno di una suddivisione bonaria dei compiti con i bambini  . Ha aggiunto che le faccio schifo e che adesso pagherò le conseguenze delle mie azioni. Aggiungo solo che non ho riferito neanche a lei, (e non ho intenzione di farlo), cosa è successo ieri. Ho solo puntualizzato che in nessun caso potrà essere considerato un tradimento, perchè lei era stata informata preventivamente.
> 
> ...


Silvia l’ha mandata lei :up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Silvia l’ha mandata lei :up:


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloe_-_Tra_seduzione_e_inganno


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chiunque abbia meno di 55 anni difficilmente riuscirà ad andare in pensione. Sotto questo punto di vista, possiamo stare tutti tranquilli e considerare la cosa archiviata in via definitiva.
> 
> In seguito a quello che è successo ieri sera, che non ho intenzione di riferire, la mia dolce consorte mi ha invitato a rimanere a casa di mia madre per sempre. Dove  "per sempre" significa fin quando ci sarà mia madre e successivamente fino a quando ci riuscirò. Ovviamente di un rientro a casa non se ne parla più, non si parlerà più di un qualsiasi accordo per la gestione indolore della cosa e tanto meno di una suddivisione bonaria dei compiti con i bambini  . Ha aggiunto che le faccio schifo e che adesso pagherò le conseguenze delle mie azioni. Aggiungo solo che non ho riferito neanche a lei, (e non ho intenzione di farlo), cosa è successo ieri. Ho solo puntualizzato che in nessun caso potrà essere considerato un tradimento, perchè lei era stata informata preventivamente.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## farmer (3 Marzo 2018)

Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso......puoi spiegarti un po meglio,giusto per capire. ....


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Silvia l’ha mandata lei :up:



No. Silvia l'ho cercata io. Perchè volevo che lei soffrisse come me, che bruciasse dentro come me, che strappasse tutte le mie foto dalla sua memoria come io ho strappato le sue, che si rivoltasse nel letto insonne chiedendosi perchè, che battesse con i pugni contro il muro fino a farsi male. E non potevo aspettare che mi capitasse una occasione. Non potevo aspettare mesi oppure anni. Adesso mia moglie percorrerà la mia stessa strada, sentirà il mio stesso dolore e dopo che avrà assorbito l'impatto più duro, se lo vorrà, potremo tornare a percorrere insieme la strada della vita, riemergendo insieme dall'abisso in cui siamo sprofondati, prima lei e poi io. Oppure potrà scegliere di buttare via anni di vita insieme e ricominciare in un altro modo. E se davvero sceglierà di farmi del male, dovrà essere lei per prima consapevole che lo farà per sete di vendetta e non per giustizia e di questo renderà conto ai nostri figli in futuro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Silvia l'ho cercata io. Perchè volevo che lei soffrisse come me, che bruciasse dentro come me, che strappasse tutte le mie foto dalla sua memoria come io ho strappato le sue, che si rivoltasse nel letto insonne chiedendosi perchè, che battesse con i pugni contro il muro fino a farsi male. E non potevo aspettare che mi capitasse una occasione. Non potevo aspettare mesi oppure anni. Adesso mia moglie percorrerà la mia stessa strada, sentirà il mio stesso dolore e dopo che avrà assorbito l'impatto più duro, se lo vorrà, potremo tornare a percorrere insieme la strada della vita, riemergendo insieme dall'abisso in cui siamo sprofondati, prima lei e poi io. Oppure potrà scegliere di buttare via anni di vita insieme e ricominciare in un altro modo. E se davvero sceglierà di farmi del male, dovrà essere lei per prima consapevole che lo farà per sete di vendetta e non per giustizia e di questo renderà conto ai nostri figli in futuro.


sono indecisa.
Ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono indecisa.
> Ci fai o ci sei?


Io spero vivamente che ci faccia.... ma vivamente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che ci faccia.... ma vivamente.


  quindi nel sedere o sui denti?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono indecisa.
> Ci fai o ci sei?


Se non ci fa, consiglierei una terapia urgente.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Silvia l'ho cercata io. Perchè volevo che lei soffrisse come me, che bruciasse dentro come me, che strappasse tutte le mie foto dalla sua memoria come io ho strappato le sue, che si rivoltasse nel letto insonne chiedendosi perchè, che battesse con i pugni contro il muro fino a farsi male. E non potevo aspettare che mi capitasse una occasione. Non potevo aspettare mesi oppure anni. Adesso mia moglie percorrerà la mia stessa strada, sentirà il mio stesso dolore e dopo che avrà assorbito l'impatto più duro, se lo vorrà, potremo tornare a percorrere insieme la strada della vita, riemergendo insieme dall'abisso in cui siamo sprofondati, prima lei e poi io. Oppure potrà scegliere di buttare via anni di vita insieme e ricominciare in un altro modo. E se davvero sceglierà di farmi del male, dovrà essere lei per prima consapevole che lo farà per sete di vendetta e non per giustizia e di questo renderà conto ai nostri figli in futuro.


Hai provveduto a far fare a silvietta l’ingoio. Altrimenti rimaniamo sull ‘ 1a 0.


----------



## farmer (3 Marzo 2018)

Adesso che ti sei vendicato ti senti meglio?  Secondo me l'hai persa per sempre. ....Non è lei che deve rendere conto ai figli ma tutti e due. .....quando lei ti ha tradito figli non c'erano, ora tu quando hai deciso di vendicarti sapevi di avere due figli e sapevi delle conseguenze che avrebbe portato il tuo comportamento. ....Un po infantile diciamo. .......poveri bambini


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono indecisa.
> Ci fai o ci sei?





Annina123 ha detto:


> Io spero vivamente che ci faccia.... ma vivamente.



e' più o meno quello che ho pensato di voi leggendo i vostri post...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci fa, consiglierei una terapia urgente.


non è che prima i segnali fossero buoni eeehhhh


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> e' più o meno quello che ho pensato di voi leggendo i vostri post...


confermo e accendo, ci sei!


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai provveduto a far fare a silvietta l’ingoio. Altrimenti rimaniamo sull ‘ 1a 0.



Non credo che si chiami Silvia. Come puoi ben immaginare, o forse più probabilmente come mi puoi insegnare dall'alto della tua vasta esperienza, se le scegli bene è solo una questione di prezzo. Ed io ho scelto il meglio.


----------



## ologramma (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> e' più o meno quello che ho pensato di voi leggendo i vostri post...


peccato , mi sei un po sceso e non dico dove
La ripicca non va bene ma contento tu contenti tutti


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> confermo e accendo, ci sei!


è un tuo diritto pensarlo.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> e' più o meno quello che ho pensato di voi leggendo i vostri post...


Ma meno male!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Anche io fino a poco tempo fa...


 mi raccomando tira fuori solo la parte buona di questa scoperta.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato , mi sei un po sceso e non dico dove
> La ripicca non va bene ma contento tu contenti tutti



Mi dispiace che lo pensi. Dal canto mio, posso solo dirti che per me era diventato impossibile convivere con quello che è successo. Adesso non credo di aver risolto niente, ma almeno non sono rimasto fermo a piangermi addosso. Ho peggiorato le cose? Spero di no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che lo pensi. Dal canto mio, posso solo dirti che per me era diventato impossibile convivere con quello che è successo. Adesso non credo di aver risolto niente, ma almeno non sono rimasto fermo a piangermi addosso. Ho peggiorato le cose? Spero di no.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi raccomando tira fuori solo la parte buona di questa scoperta.


Ci sto provando......
Non è facile trovare il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che lo pensi. Dal canto mio, posso solo dirti che per me era diventato impossibile convivere con quello che è successo. Adesso non credo di aver risolto niente, ma almeno non sono rimasto fermo a piangermi addosso. Ho peggiorato le cose? Spero di no.


No. Tranquillo. D'ora in poi è tutta discesa...


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Anche io fino a poco tempo fa...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensando ai miei 35.......ero meno consapevole di me come donna.
> Ero molto impegnata con la famiglia che non pensavo a me.



In compenso adesso ci state pensando abbondantemente...:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In compenso adesso ci state pensando abbondantemente...:rotfl:


 e che siddisfazioni e non solo col pensiero


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e che siddisfazioni e non solo col pensiero


E nemmeno pagando....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono indecisa.
> Ci fai o ci sei?


Stessa indecisione
Non credo che questa storia sia vera ma se fosse vera tutto sto amore verso la moglie non c’era e lei fa bene a procedere


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che si chiami Silvia. Come puoi ben immaginare, o forse più probabilmente come mi puoi insegnare dall'alto della tua vasta esperienza, se le scegli bene è solo una questione di prezzo. Ed io ho scelto il meglio.


Azz’ sei andato a puttane, anche se il meglio sempre puttane sono.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e che siddisfazioni e non solo col pensiero





Annina123 ha detto:


> E nemmeno pagando....



Quanto vuoto c'è nei vostri cuori. E ve lo dice una persona che solo in queste ultime settimane sta scoprendo sulla propria pelle cosa significa sentirsi vuoto dentro. Che tristezza. Che povertà...


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ sei andato a puttane, anche se il meglio sempre puttane sono.



adesso si chiamano escort...


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quanto vuoto c'è nei vostri cuori. E ve lo dice una persona che solo in queste ultime settimane sta scoprendo sulla propria pelle cosa significa sentirsi vuoto dentro. Che tristezza. Che povertà...


Fai un po’ di carità


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> adesso si chiamano escort...


Ti fa star più tranquillo rispetto a puttane. Ma l’hai detto pari pari che sei andato a puttane?pardon escort


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quanto vuoto c'è nei vostri cuori. E ve lo dice una persona che solo in queste ultime settimane sta scoprendo sulla propria pelle cosa significa sentirsi vuoto dentro. Che tristezza. Che povertà...


Parlando seriamente... SE questa storia ha qlsa di vero... io credo che tu abbia davvero toccato il fondo e che abbia distrutto tutto. 
Ritiro quello che avevo detto sull'amore che pensavo provassi per tua moglie. 
Credo che ora lei vedrà chiaramente la tua inadeguatezza e deciderà per il suo bene. 
Spero che i vostri figli vengano tutelati in questa squallida faida.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stessa indecisione
> Non credo che questa storia sia vera ma se fosse vera tutto sto amore verso la moglie non c’era e lei fa bene a procedere



Come sto cercando di spiegare,adesso stiamo procedendo in due. E pur volendo essere ipercritico verso me stesso, non vedo nessuna differenza tra quello che ha fatto lei e quello che ho fatto io. Entrambi abbiamo agito pensando al nostro benessere momentaneo individuale, sia pur con modi ed in tempi differenti. Non sono poche centinaia di euro a differenziare il suo comportamento dal mio. Entrambi abbiamo scelto da un catalogo il meglio a disposizione che potesse darci piacere. Che poi lei l'abbia preso in offerta speciale a zero euro ed io a prezzo pieno, cambia poco o niente. Sempre di una prestazione si tratta. Sempre di una marchetta si tratta.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente... SE questa storia ha qlsa di vero... io credo che tu abbia davvero toccato il fondo e che abbia distrutto tutto.
> Ritiro quello che avevo detto sull'amore che pensavo provassi per tua moglie.
> Credo che ora lei vedrà chiaramente la tua inadeguatezza e deciderà per il suo bene.
> Spero che i vostri figli vengano tutelati in questa squallida faida.



Stai tranquilla che verrà applicato il solito metodo all'Italiana dei due pesi e due misure. Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Come sto cercando di spiegare,adesso stiamo procedendo in due. E pur volendo essere ipercritico verso me stesso, non vedo nessuna differenza tra quello che ha fatto lei e quello che ho fatto io. Entrambi abbiamo agito pensando al nostro benessere momentaneo individuale, sia pur con modi ed in tempi differenti. Non sono poche centinaia di euro a differenziare il suo comportamento dal mio. Entrambi abbiamo scelto da un catalogo il meglio a disposizione che potesse darci piacere. Che poi lei l'abbia preso in offerta speciale a zero euro ed io a prezzo pieno, cambia poco o niente. Sempre di una prestazione si tratta. Sempre di una marchetta si tratta.


Quindi ora sei fuori e si preparano i cazzi amari. Anche se accetta quello che hai fatto preparati ad una serie di corna che dovrai alzare le porte. Ma dico io preparala bene la vendetta.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ritiro quello che avevo detto sull'amore che pensavo provassi per tua moglie.



Lei ha distrutto l'amore. L'ha polverizzato. Lei ha distrutto tutto e non io.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi ora sei fuori e si preparano i cazzi amari. Anche se accetta quello che hai fatto preparati ad una serie di corna che dovrai alzare le porte. Ma dico io preparala bene la vendetta.



Ma quali serie di corna...ma che dici? Le corna sono corna. Una o centomila non fa differenza. Adesso può fare quello che vuole. Ma vedrai che cercherà un accomodamento. Esattamente come una settimana fa. Con la differenza che adesso, se lei lo vorrà, anche io sono disposto ad accomodare. E poi succeda quel che deve succedere. Adesso sa che io non subirò passivamente, mai ed a nessun costo.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma quali serie di corna...ma che dici? Le corna sono corna. Una o centomila non fa differenza. Adesso può fare quello che vuole. Ma vedrai che cercherà un accomodamento. Esattamente come una settimana fa. Con la differenza che adesso, se lei lo vorrà, anche io sono disposto ad accomodare. E poi succeda quel che deve succedere. Adesso sa che io non subirò passivamente, mai ed a nessun costo.


Zan zan za’

Auguri


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Zan zan za’
> 
> Auguri



Non ne ho bisogno, adesso sono fortissimo. Ma comunque ti ringrazio.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Come sto cercando di spiegare,adesso stiamo procedendo in due. E pur volendo essere ipercritico verso me stesso, non vedo nessuna differenza tra quello che ha fatto lei e quello che ho fatto io. Entrambi abbiamo agito pensando al nostro benessere momentaneo individuale, sia pur con modi ed in tempi differenti. Non sono poche centinaia di euro a differenziare il suo comportamento dal mio. Entrambi abbiamo scelto da un catalogo il meglio a disposizione che potesse darci piacere. Che poi lei l'abbia preso in offerta speciale a zero euro ed io a prezzo pieno, cambia poco o niente. Sempre di una prestazione si tratta. Sempre di una marchetta si tratta.


Non so se sia offensivo ma vomitevole é l’hnico Aggettivo che mi viene in mente
Ripeto: spero sia tutto inventato


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma quali serie di corna...ma che dici? Le corna sono corna. Una o centomila non fa differenza. Adesso può fare quello che vuole. Ma vedrai che cercherà un accomodamento. Esattamente come una settimana fa. Con la differenza che adesso, se lei lo vorrà, anche io sono disposto ad accomodare. E poi succeda quel che deve succedere. Adesso sa che io non subirò passivamente, mai ed a nessun costo.


L’amavi proprio tanto
Non vedevi l’ora di farti una scopata
Ammesso che sia la prima
A sto punto peccato per lei che di sia fermata a una volta.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sia offensivo ma vomitevole é l’hnico Aggettivo che mi viene in mente
> Ripeto: spero sia tutto inventato



Ho letto molto anche di te e su di te in questi giorni. Non credo che il tuo comportamento  possa essere portato di esempio. Spero che i i miei figli non si sposino perchè il rischio di incontrare una come te annulla tutti i benefici ipotetici di un matrimonio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stessa indecisione
> Non credo che questa storia sia vera ma se fosse vera tutto sto amore verso la moglie non c’era e lei fa bene a procedere


finalmente!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quanto vuoto c'è nei vostri cuori. E ve lo dice una persona che solo in queste ultime settimane sta scoprendo sulla propria pelle cosa significa sentirsi vuoto dentro. Che tristezza. Che povertà...


 il mio cuore non  è vuoto ma proprio per niente. Forse il tuo lo è sempre stato e lo hai visto solo ora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho letto molto anche di te e su di te in questi giorni. Non credo che il tuo comportamento  possa essere portato di esempio. Spero che i i miei figli non si sposino perchè il rischio di incontrare una come te annulla tutti i benefici ipotetici di un matrimonio.


nooo ti preoccupi dei figli! Sei impazzita!


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’amavi proprio tanto
> Non vedevi l’ora di farti una scopata
> Ammesso che sia la prima
> A sto punto peccato per lei che di sia fermata a una volta.



Lei ha sbagliato una volta, questo è quello che mi è stato detto. Io ho sbagliato una volta. Non credo al fatto che il suo sia stato un errore involontario, un incidente di percorso o un ammore improvviso ed irrefrenabile. Non giustifico e non cerco giustificazioni. Dire bugie in un forum anonimo non ha senso, a meno che non siano funzionali a mantenere l'anonimato. Ma di questo ho già parlato.


----------



## Outdider (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma quali serie di corna...ma che dici? Le corna sono corna. Una o centomila non fa differenza. Adesso può fare quello che vuole. Ma vedrai che cercherà un accomodamento. Esattamente come una settimana fa. Con la differenza che adesso, se lei lo vorrà, anche io sono disposto ad accomodare. E poi succeda quel che deve succedere. Adesso sa che io non subirò passivamente, mai ed a nessun costo.


Scrivi come se l'avessi in pugno, come se lei non potesse dirti di no...come se sapessi delle cose veramente compromettenti sul suo contonto. Il mio parere è che vendetta ti fa cadere più in basso di tua moglie....pensavo ti bastasse l'allontamento.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il mio cuore non  è vuoto ma proprio per niente. Forse il tuo lo è sempre stato e lo hai visto solo ora.



Non è vuoto. Altrimenti lo sentiresti vuoto. E' pieno di paccottiglia, pieno di plastica, pieno di fuffa. Se lo strizzi fa rumore, ma un rumore falso. Se lo guardi è tutto colorato. Ma dentro c'è il nulla e tu non te ne sei mai accorta.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho letto molto anche di te e su di te in questi giorni. Non credo che il tuo comportamento  possa essere portato di esempio. Spero che i i miei figli non si sposino perchè il rischio di incontrare una come te annulla tutti i benefici ipotetici di un matrimonio.


Mai pensato di essere un esempio
Ma non ho mai cercato scuse per tradire
Tu non hai aspettato altro che un errore di 10 anni fa ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Scrivi come se l'avessi in pugno, come se lei non potesse dirti di no...come se sapessi delle cose veramente compromettenti sul suo contonto. Il mio parere è che vendetta ti cadere più in basso ti tua moglie....pensavo ti bastasse l'allontamento.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non è vuoto. Altrimenti lo sentiresti vuoto. E' pieno di paccottiglia, pieno di plastica, pieno di fuffa. Se lo strizzi fa rumore, ma un rumore falso. Se lo guardi è tutto colorato. Ma dentro c'è il nulla e tu non te ne sei mai accorta.


Ok dai sei venuto a provocare
Perché se non è così o bevi o ti droghi.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai pensato di essere un esempio
> Ma non ho mai cercato scuse per tradire
> Tu non hai aspettato altro che un errore di 10 anni fa ...



L'ho fatto perchè mi era impossibile continuare a soffrire da solo in quel modo. Ma non voglio giustificarmi. Perchè adesso sto bene. Sono una brutta persona? Forse si. Lo sono sempre stato? Forse si. Ma non volevo continuare a soffrire così per tanto tempo.


----------



## farmer (3 Marzo 2018)

Adesso lei avrà la libertà di scopare con chi vuole, perché di te non ne vorrà più sapere questo è sicuro. Non si rimedia a un errore con un altro errore, e ai figli non ci hai pensato?


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Adesso lei avrà la libertà di scopare con chi vuole, perché di te non ne vorrà più sapere questo è sicuro. Non si rimedia a un errore con un altro errore, e ai figli non ci hai pensato?


Fallo di reazione.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok dai sei venuto a provocare
> Perché se non è così o bevi o ti droghi.



per la verità fino ad oggi me ne avete dette di tutti i colori. Da nullità a bugiardo, a cornuto, ad esagerato. E non ho mai reagito.


----------



## Outdider (3 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Adesso lei avrà la libertà di scopare con chi vuole, perché di te non ne vorrà più sapere questo è sicuro. Non si rimedia a un errore con un altro errore, e ai figli non ci hai pensato?


Lasciamo stare sta tiritera dei figli...per il resto ti quoto. Ha aggiuto tragedia alla tragedia.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare sta tiritera dei figli...per il resto ti quoto. Ha aggiuto tragedia alla tragedia.



Quindi dovevo continuare a soffrire come un cane solo io?


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> per la verità fino ad oggi me ne avete dette di tutti i colori. Da nullità a bugiardo, a cornuto, ad esagerato. E non ho mai reagito.


Ma comunque sei soddisfatto? Si allora tutto bene. 
Ma alla mogliera che gli hai detto? Cara mi sono fatto una chiavata con una puttana?
Vogliamo i particolari.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi dovevo continuare a soffrire come un cane solo io?


Ma davvero adesso stai bene?
Boh?!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Silvia l’ha mandata lei :up:


Mó só cazzi: la moglie è sotto contratto con la Paramount Picture, Silvia con la Metro Goldwin Mayer...


----------



## farmer (3 Marzo 2018)

Io non ce l'ho con te vogliamo solo dirti che hai fatto una cazzata madornale. ..e vedrai che lei  non ti perdonerà, ti aveva anche avvisato di non fare minchiate di mezz età perché non ti avrebbe perdonato.adesso piano piano la rabbia ti passer,e ti rimarrà soltanto la mancanza di lei e della famiglia. .......preparati a passare notti insonni e capirai che cos è il dolore


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che si chiami Silvia. Come puoi ben immaginare, o forse più probabilmente come mi puoi insegnare dall'alto della tua vasta esperienza, se le scegli bene è solo una questione di prezzo. Ed io ho scelto il meglio.


Random, capisco la tua rabbia , il tuo smarrimento, ci sono passata. Ma non è la soluzione quello che hai scelto. Ti stai facendo male da solo. Tu adesso hai un immenso vuoto affettivo da riempire. Non riuscirai a farlo con quel genere di donne. Per loro sei solo un cliente; è come l’alcol, crea dipendenza, sembra che stai meglio, ma non è vero. Riempi il tuo vuoto affettivo con chi merita, ne hai diritto. Ma non rovinarti prendendo questa strada. Mi dispiace per quello che è successo con tua moglie e capisco il tuo dolore. Ma non è la strada giusta, non è la donna giusta ( Silvia/escort) per lenire il tuo dolore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non è vuoto. Altrimenti lo sentiresti vuoto. E' pieno di paccottiglia, pieno di plastica, pieno di fuffa. Se lo strizzi fa rumore, ma un rumore falso. Se lo guardi è tutto colorato. Ma dentro c'è il nulla e tu non te ne sei mai accorta.


 ti confondi, quello ridotto così è il tuo è lo descrivi molto bene, rende l'idea.
Io sto benissimo, il mio cuore è pieno di cose belle, grandi sentimenti. Sono pure Serena, vedi un Po te!
Il nero che vedi negli altri non è altro il riflesso di te stesso.

Ohibò ho la fissa col nero!


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma comunque sei soddisfatto? Si allora tutto bene.
> Ma alla mogliera che gli hai detto? Cara mi sono fatto una chiavata con una puttana?
> Vogliamo i particolari.



Le ho detto che sarei andato a cena con una donna e quello che sarebbe successo dopo non lo sapevo. Non potevo assicurarle che le sarei rimasto fedele perchè stavo soffrendo troppo. Lei ha provato a farmi desistere, mi ha proposto di andare in analisi insieme. Ma io ho detto di no. Allora mi ha accusato di avere una storia con questa persona già da tempo, ma io le ho detto che non era così. Inoltre, le nostre giornate sono talmente caotiche che è davvero impossibile avere una storia parallela. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così. Quindi le ho detto che l'avevo conosciuta fuori, a Bologna, (un posto che lei odia, come ho spiegato), ma non mi ha creduto. Così alla fine le ho detto che non aveva importanza chi fosse, cosa facesse e da dove provenisse. Era semplicemente una persona che mi piaceva che sarebbe entrata per un giorno nella nostra vita esattamente come Andrea entrò per un giorno nella nostra vita tanto tempo fa. E se lei davvero voleva che io accettassi quella storia di allora, adesso dovrà accettare questa. "Non c'è nella che tu possa fare adesso per evitare questa cosa, puoi solo scegliere se accettarla oppure no. Ed è di più di quello che ho potuto fare io",


----------



## Outdider (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi dovevo continuare a soffrire come un cane solo io?


Ti ha lenito il dolore rendergli pan per focaccia? Forse per adesso si ma dopo non penso proprio. Ho sempre contestato il "mal comune mezzo gaudio"...e continuo a farlo.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma uno giovane come me che la pensione non la vedrà mai c'è nel forum???


Mai dire mai.....Versa 43 anni e due mesi di contributi e poi vedrai!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Le ho detto che sarei andato a cena con una donna e quello che sarebbe successo dopo non lo sapevo. Non potevo assicurarle che le sarei rimasto fedele perchè stavo soffrendo troppo. Lei ha provato a farmi desistere, mi ha proposto di andare in analisi insieme. Ma io ho detto di no. Allora mi ha accusato di avere una storia con questa persona già da tempo, ma io le ho detto che non era così. Inoltre, le nostre giornate sono talmente caotiche che è davvero impossibile avere una storia parallela. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così. Quindi le ho detto che l'avevo conosciuta fuori, a Bologna, (un posto che lei odia, come ho spiegato), ma non mi ha creduto. Così alla fine le ho detto che non aveva importanza chi fosse, cosa facesse e da dove provenisse. Era semplicemente una persona che mi piaceva che sarebbe entrata per un giorno nella nostra vita esattamente come Andrea entrò per un giorno nella nostra vita tanto tempo fa. E se lei davvero voleva che io accettassi quella storia di allora, adesso dovrà accettare questa. "Non c'è nella che tu possa fare adesso per evitare questa cosa, puoi solo scegliere se accettarla oppure no. Ed è di più di quello che ho potuto fare io",


ma sei sicuro di avere 50 anni?


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random, capisco la tua rabbia , il tuo smarrimento, ci sono passata. Ma non è la soluzione quello che hai scelto. Ti stai facendo male da solo. Tu adesso hai un immenso vuoto affettivo da riempire. Non riuscirai a farlo con quel genere di donne. Per loro sei solo un cliente; è come l’alcol, crea dipendenza, sembra che stai meglio, ma non è vero. Riempi il tuo vuoto affettivo con chi merita, ne hai diritto. Ma non rovinarti prendendo questa strada. Mi dispiace per quello che è successo con tua moglie e capisco il tuo dolore. Ma non è la strada giusta, non è la donna giusta ( Silvia/escort) per lenire il tuo dolore.



Non succederà più. Dovevo solo metterci UNA pezza. Pago il fatto di essere sempre stato fedele ed avere volutamente ed a volte anche bruscamente ignorato alcune donne che mi piacevano. Non avevo il tempo di mettermi a cercare e trovare una storia vera. Stavo troppo male.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Marzo 2018)

Ma gli date retta sul serio? Silvia prima l'ha incontrata a Bologna, poi in un centro commerciale e alla fine è diventata una escort.
Domani magari diventa la sorella e si scopre un incesto.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non succederà più. Dovevo solo metterci UNA pezza. Pago il fatto di essere sempre stato fedele ed avere volutamente ed a volte anche bruscamente ignorato alcune donne che mi piacevano. Non avevo il tempo di mettermi a cercare e trovare una storia vera. Stavo troppo male.


E ora? Fuori di casa e separazione in arrivò. E vaiiii


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma gli date retta sul serio? Silvia prima l'ha incontrata a Bologna, poi in un centro commerciale e alla fine è diventata una escort.
> Domani magari diventa la sorella e si scopre un incesto.


Ha detto che non è Silvia.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma gli date retta sul serio? Silvia prima l'ha incontrata a Bologna, poi in un centro commerciale e alla fine è diventata una escort.
> Domani magari diventa la sorella e si scopre un incesto.



Se vuoi ti presto la Mercedes. Non sarà la Ferrari, ma ci acchiappi alla grande. E nessuna ti lascerà più, vedrai...Vedrai...


----------



## malox70 (3 Marzo 2018)

Random,secondo me hai fatto benissimo. Il confronto era tra uno che ha appena scoperto una cosa devastante ed una per cui il fatto era stato metabolizzato e sepolto dieci anni fa. Stavate su due pianeti differenti. Non ci poteva essere empatia. Adesso state sullo stesso livello. Per quanto basso possa essere,ora potete comunicare. In bocca al lupo. Ti stimo.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto la Mercedes. Non sarà la Ferrari, ma ci acchiappi alla grande. E nessuna ti lascerà più, vedrai...Vedrai...


A pagare basta pure l’escort. Ford s’intende


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chiunque abbia meno di 55 anni difficilmente riuscirà ad andare in pensione. Sotto questo punto di vista, possiamo stare tutti tranquilli e considerare la cosa archiviata in via definitiva.
> 
> In seguito a quello che è successo ieri sera, che non ho intenzione di riferire, la mia dolce consorte mi ha invitato a rimanere a casa di mia madre per sempre. Dove  "per sempre" significa fin quando ci sarà mia madre e successivamente fino a quando ci riuscirò. Ovviamente di un rientro a casa non se ne parla più, non si parlerà più di un qualsiasi accordo per la gestione indolore della cosa e tanto meno di una suddivisione bonaria dei compiti con i bambini  . Ha aggiunto che le faccio schifo e che adesso pagherò le conseguenze delle mie azioni. Aggiungo solo che non ho riferito neanche a lei, (e non ho intenzione di farlo), cosa è successo ieri. Ho solo puntualizzato che in nessun caso potrà essere considerato un tradimento, perchè lei era stata informata preventivamente.
> 
> ...


Insomma....te l'ha data subito,quella della sciarpa?
Te l'avevo detto: finché vivrà tua madre... 
Hai seguito la corrente; fiume,mare , depuratore ....
"Nemmeno a lei ho raccontato".... Sì vabbè, ma a noi, nemmeno? Proprio adesso,sul più bello.....


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di avere 50 anni?



Purtroppo si. Ma ne dimostro molti di meno. In tutti i sensi.


----------



## Outdider (3 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma gli date retta sul serio? Silvia prima l'ha incontrata a Bologna, poi in un centro commerciale e alla fine è diventata una escort.
> Domani magari diventa la sorella e si scopre un incesto.


ta dà.....


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A pagare basta pure l’escort. Ford s’intende



Ma lui è uno figo. E' un uomo che non deve chiedere mai. Usa Denim, ovviamente: un prodotto dozzinale.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Silvia l'ho cercata io. Perchè volevo che lei soffrisse come me, che bruciasse dentro come me, che strappasse tutte le mie foto dalla sua memoria come io ho strappato le sue, che si rivoltasse nel letto insonne chiedendosi perchè, che battesse con i pugni contro il muro fino a farsi male. E non potevo aspettare che mi capitasse una occasione. Non potevo aspettare mesi oppure anni. Adesso mia moglie percorrerà la mia stessa strada, sentirà il mio stesso dolore e dopo che avrà assorbito l'impatto più duro, se lo vorrà, potremo tornare a percorrere insieme la strada della vita, riemergendo insieme dall'abisso in cui siamo sprofondati, prima lei e poi io. Oppure potrà scegliere di buttare via anni di vita insieme e ricominciare in un altro modo. E se davvero sceglierà di farmi del male, dovrà essere lei per prima consapevole che lo farà per sete di vendetta e non per giustizia e di questo renderà conto ai nostri figli in futuro.


Ma....se non hai raccontato....Non è che ti sei portato sta Silvia a casa di tua madre? E lei ha avvisato tua moglie.... No perché.... suona strano....Mi sarò perso dei pezzi.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....se non hai raccontato....Non è che ti sei portato sta Silvia a casa di tua madre? E lei ha avvisato tua moglie.... No perché.... suona strano....Mi sarò perso dei pezzi.



Forse, ma tu sei bravo. Rileggendo tutto sono certo che li ritroverai. In fondo è solo una sceneggiatura e nelle sceneggiature, lo sappiamo tutti, i pezzi devono combaciare e chi legge deve sentirsi furbo perchè ha capito tutto in anticipo.


----------



## Outdider (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non succederà più. Dovevo solo metterci UNA pezza. Pago il fatto di essere sempre stato fedele ed avere volutamente ed a volte anche bruscamente ignorato alcune donne che mi piacevano. Non avevo il tempo di mettermi a cercare e trovare una storia vera. Stavo troppo male.


Non stai giocando al calcetto...non è 1 ad 1 palla al centro come pensi tu.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> No. Tranquillo. D'ora in poi è tutta discesa...


Verso il depuratore...


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’ sei andato a puttane, anche se il meglio sempre puttane sono.


Vale di meno,il tradimento; i tuoi con le "signore" ..... di più!


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente... SE questa storia ha qlsa di vero... io credo che tu abbia davvero toccato il fondo e che abbia distrutto tutto.
> Ritiro quello che avevo detto sull'amore che pensavo provassi per tua moglie.
> Credo che ora lei vedrà chiaramente la tua inadeguatezza e deciderà per il suo bene.
> Spero che i vostri figli vengano tutelati in questa squallida faida.


Non dire cazzate! Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse intrapreso un filarino con una collega?


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate! Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse intrapreso un filarino con una collega?



Era solo molto più difficile. Forse 10 o 15 anni fa...


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Come sto cercando di spiegare,adesso stiamo procedendo in due. E pur volendo essere ipercritico verso me stesso, non vedo nessuna differenza tra quello che ha fatto lei e quello che ho fatto io. Entrambi abbiamo agito pensando al nostro benessere momentaneo individuale, sia pur con modi ed in tempi differenti. Non sono poche centinaia di euro a differenziare il suo comportamento dal mio. Entrambi abbiamo scelto da un catalogo il meglio a disposizione che potesse darci piacere. Che poi lei l'abbia preso in offerta speciale a zero euro ed io a prezzo pieno, cambia poco o niente. Sempre di una prestazione si tratta. Sempre di una marchetta si tratta.


Azz... poche centinaia di euro!! Doveva essere strafiga,anche senza sciarpa. Almeno potrai dire a tua moglie che era una meglio di lei,non peggio....sai riceveresti un'ulteriore reprimenda dalle donne del forum se fosse stato il contrario...


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi ora sei fuori e si preparano i cazzi amari. Anche se accetta quello che hai fatto preparati ad una serie di corna che dovrai alzare le porte. Ma dico io preparala bene la vendetta.


Però almeno la moglie non dovrà mettere mano al conto corrente....È aggratis!


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma quali serie di corna...ma che dici? Le corna sono corna. Una o centomila non fa differenza. Adesso può fare quello che vuole. Ma vedrai che cercherà un accomodamento. Esattamente come una settimana fa. Con la differenza che adesso, se lei lo vorrà, anche io sono disposto ad accomodare. E poi succeda quel che deve succedere. Adesso sa che io non subirò passivamente, mai ed a nessun costo.


Mmmm....mi sto ricredendo, la sceneggiatura ha la coerenza di una storia vera.


----------



## random (3 Marzo 2018)

Ho fatto la cosa giusta. Me lo sto ripetendo come un mantra da mercoledì. Ho fatto la cosa giusta. Questo potevo e dovevo fare e questo ho fatto. 

Adesso vado a cena. Almeno quella la farò a casa con i ragazzi. Ho questa promessa da mantenere.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate! Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse intrapreso un filarino con una collega?


Innanzitutto stai calmo!
In secondo luogo... il fatto che fosse una prostituta è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi!! 
Questa mossa lo qualifica come "omuncolo". È tutta una questione di potere e di vendetta. Ragionare 1:1 palla al centro è patetico e del tutto fuori dalla realtà. Ma ce lo riporterà la moglie in fretta!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Purtroppo si. Ma ne dimostro molti di meno. In tutti i sensi.


 ne hai di meno in un senso solo.
Quanti ne hai? 20/22 :carneval: 
Pausa studio?


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho fatto la cosa giusta. Me lo sto ripetendo come un mantra da mercoledì. Ho fatto la cosa giusta. Questo potevo e dovevo fare e questo ho fatto.
> 
> Adesso vado a cena. Almeno quella la farò a casa con i ragazzi. Ho questa promessa da mantenere.


Se quello che racconti è vero non ti sembra di dibatterti anzichè risolvere? Dovresti darti una calmata e prenderti tempo, non credo che il dolore che è entrato nella tua vita uscirà via in questo modo.
Quanto alle persone che ti danno addosso adesso vedi di capire che proiettano.


----------



## sheldon (3 Marzo 2018)

*Quindi*

quando scrivevi :"* Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).",*avevi proprio frainteso.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> quando scrivevi :"* Mi riconoscerebbe anche una sorta di diritto a pareggiare i conti: questa cosa non l'ha detta per la verità, sono io che l'ho estrapolata da una serie di sproloqui, (forse ho frainteso...boh? non sono molto lucido).",*avevi proprio frainteso.


Ricordo anch'io questo passaggio ma bisogna distinguere tra quello che si dice, quello che si intende, quello che si desidera, quello che si capisce.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti presto la Mercedes. Non sarà la Ferrari, ma ci acchiappi alla grande. E nessuna ti lascerà più, vedrai...Vedrai...


Sai dove devi mettertela la Mercedes?
E poi, la danno a quelli del cast?


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato una volta, questo è quello che mi è stato detto. Io ho sbagliato una volta. Non credo al fatto che il suo sia stato un errore involontario, un incidente di percorso o un ammore improvviso ed irrefrenabile. Non giustifico e non cerco giustificazioni. Dire bugie in un forum anonimo non ha senso, a meno che non siano funzionali a mantenere l'anonimato. Ma di questo ho già parlato.


Uno a uno palla al centro.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> L'ho fatto perchè mi era impossibile continuare a soffrire da solo in quel modo. Ma non voglio giustificarmi. Perchè adesso sto bene. Sono una brutta persona? Forse si. Lo sono sempre stato? Forse si. Ma non volevo continuare a soffrire così per tanto tempo.


Se ti è bastato così poco.....allora è solo orgoglio; ma credo che non sia così.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Uno a uno palla al centro.


Non c’è stato l’ingoio. Ha preso il palo. Continua a vincere la moglie. Lei lo ha fatto


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse, ma tu sei bravo. Rileggendo tutto sono certo che li ritroverai. In fondo è solo una sceneggiatura e nelle sceneggiature, lo sappiamo tutti, i pezzi devono combaciare e chi legge deve sentirsi furbo perchè ha capito tutto in anticipo.


No.. leggendo dopo,si capisce e pare attendibile; l'unico che ancora propende per il film è Orbis...


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto stai calmo!
> In secondo luogo... il fatto che fosse una prostituta è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi!!
> Questa mossa lo qualifica come "omuncolo". È tutta una questione di potere e di vendetta. Ragionare 1:1 palla al centro è patetico e del tutto fuori dalla realtà. Ma ce lo riporterà la moglie in fretta!


Quindi,(da calmo) se fosse venuto qui a dire che ha tradito la moglie  senza scuse e pretesti ,sarebbe stato trattato meglio? Credo proprio di sì!


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non c’è stato l’ingoio. Ha preso il palo. Continua a vincere la moglie. Lei lo ha fatto


E ha speso centinaia di euro per niente?


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E ha speso centinaia di euro per niente?


Ma che sono per uno che ha la MERCEDES vuoi mettere. Mica ha la escort


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi,(da calmo) se fosse venuto qui a dire che ha tradito la moglie  senza scuse e pretesti ,sarebbe stato trattato meglio? Credo proprio di sì!


Ma il punto è proprio PERCHÉ  ha tradito la moglie! Non per sentimenti, non per piacere, non per tentazione o per dipendenza o per qualsiasi altro motivo... solo per vendetta, per fare del male alla donna che fino a qualche post fa sosteneva di amare e con la quale ha costruito la sua vita che aveva definito perfetta. 
Se togliamo la motivazione raccontiamo un'altra storia...

Poi io credo anche che, come la moglie gli abbia raccontato tutto, debba farlo anche lui... ma così la moglie avrebbe un bel quadretto. Lei almeno era pentita.. il fatto che non lo abbia mai confessato significa non aver mai vomitato su di lui una cazzata che ha fatto lei! Lui invece sostiene di godere di quello che ha fatto. E non ha pensato minimamente che distruggere la moglie significa anche far del male ai propri figli. 
Qui dentro io credo che il 99% dei traditori non abbia mai tradito contro qualcuno ma, se mai, a favore di se stesso. Non dirmi che è la stessa cosa perché non si tratta di sofismi!


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

E anzi... meglio che sia una prostituta! Perlomeno non ha messo di mezzo una terza persona in questa soap che però, peccato, non è una soap ma la sua vita e la sua famiglia.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Marzo 2018)

Random.  Che cazzo hai fatto??
Pensavo fossi più uomo ........... Invece vai a puttane .


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Random.  Che cazzo hai fatto??
> Pensavo fossi più uomo ........... Invece vai a puttane .


.......e senza ingoio.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2018)

Non credo si tratti di vendetta ... il dolore gli era insopportabile, nessuno lo capiva, voleva far provare alla moglie quello che provava lui. Anche se alla fine il risultato è lo stesso e banalmente sembra una vendetta. Io credo che un tradimento si può perdonare se l’altro dimostra subito un pentimento e se soffre per la sofferenza che ha procurato... se rimane indifferente allora difficile si può passare sopra un tradimento.


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio PERCHÉ  ha tradito la moglie! Non per sentimenti, non per piacere, non per tentazione o per dipendenza o per qualsiasi altro motivo... solo per vendetta, per fare del male alla donna che fino a qualche post fa sosteneva di amare e con la quale ha costruito la sua vita che aveva definito perfetta.
> Se togliamo la motivazione raccontiamo un'altra storia...
> 
> Poi io credo anche che, come la moglie gli abbia raccontato tutto, debba farlo anche lui... ma così la moglie avrebbe un bel quadretto. Lei almeno era pentita.. il fatto che non lo abbia mai confessato significa non aver mai vomitato su di lui una cazzata che ha fatto lei! Lui invece sostiene di godere di quello che ha fatto. E non ha pensato minimamente che distruggere la moglie significa anche far del male ai propri figli.
> Qui dentro io credo che il 99% dei traditori non abbia mai tradito contro qualcuno ma, se mai, a favore di se stesso. Non dirmi che è la stessa cosa perché non si tratta di sofismi!


La cosa peggiore in un tradimento non è la rabbia, non è la sete di vendetta, non è la volontà di fare male, è l ' indifferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di vendetta ... il dolore gli era insopportabile, nessuno lo capiva, voleva far provare alla moglie quello che provava lui. Anche se alla fine il risultato è lo stesso e banalmente sembra una vendetta. Io credo che un tradimento si può perdonare se l’altro dimostra subito un pentimento e se soffre per la sofferenza che ha procurato... se rimane indifferente allora difficile si può passare sopra un tradimento.


Ma come si fa a far provare nel presente, con una prostituta (tutto un argomento a sé già solo questo) per equilibrare qualcosa avvenuto nel passato in circostanze totalmente diverse?
Io ho il sospetto che abbia voluto equiparare la moglie a una prostituta.
Tutta una cosa molto contorta.
Per questo penso che non sia una cosa di cui possa parlare e confrontarsi con persone che inevitabilmente proiettano il  proprio sentire e le proprie esperienze.
E penso che sia lo stesso anche se fosse una elaborazione fantastica.


----------



## Annina123 (3 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore in un tradimento non è la rabbia, non è la sete di vendetta, non è la volontà di fare male, è l ' indifferenza.


In linea di massima posso anche essere d'accordo ... ma sono rari i casi di assoluta indifferenza... questa rabbia che non si mitiga davanti a nulla e che trova sfogo in un piano studiato e realizzato a tavolino, senza un minimo di rimorso, in una sorta di delirio di onnipotenza, trovo sia malata.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio PERCHÉ  ha tradito la moglie! Non per sentimenti, non per piacere, non per tentazione o per dipendenza o per qualsiasi altro motivo... solo per vendetta, per fare del male alla donna che fino a qualche post fa sosteneva di amare e con la quale ha costruito la sua vita che aveva definito perfetta.
> Se togliamo la motivazione raccontiamo un'altra storia...
> 
> Poi io credo anche che, come la moglie gli abbia raccontato tutto, debba farlo anche lui... ma così la moglie avrebbe un bel quadretto. Lei almeno era pentita.. il fatto che non lo abbia mai confessato significa non aver mai vomitato su di lui una cazzata che ha fatto lei! Lui invece sostiene di godere di quello che ha fatto. E non ha pensato minimamente che distruggere la moglie significa anche far del male ai propri figli.
> Qui dentro io credo che il 99% dei traditori non abbia mai tradito contro qualcuno ma, se mai, a favore di se stesso. Non dirmi che è la stessa cosa perché non si tratta di sofismi!


Non è vero. Una delle motivazioni principali,se non la prima , nel tradimento, è la vendetta; vendetta per  presunti o veri torti subiti, per un sospetto fondato o meno di aver subito un tradimento. Figurarsi quando poi vi sia la certezza di averlo subito,un tradimento. Chiaro che, sopra a tutte le considerazioni e le motivazioni, un tradimento lo si attua per propria gratificazione, ed è SEMPRE contro la figura del tradito, a prescindere dalla causa per cui lo si attua; è ciò presuppone che il traditore non provi (più) amore , o quantomeno una profonda empatia per il tradito.
E, è così vero che, come spesso si legge qua dentro, molti traditori non provano alcun senso di colpa, proprio perché ritengono di esserne in diritto di farlo.
Il resto sono speculazioni moralistiche  che nulla aggiungono, ma nemmeno tolgono ad un comportamento assai diffuso che si può classificare come opportunistico ed ipocrita osservandolo da qualunque punto di vista ed attribuendogli qualsivoglia attenuante o giustificazione.


----------



## stany (3 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Random.  Che cazzo hai fatto??
> Pensavo fossi più uomo ........... Invece vai a puttane .


Mica è andato a trans pre operazione....


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In linea di massima posso anche essere d'accordo ... ma sono rari i casi di assoluta indifferenza... questa rabbia che non si mitiga davanti a nulla e che trova sfogo in un piano studiato e realizzato a tavolino, senza un minimo di rimorso, in una sorta di delirio di onnipotenza, trovo sia malata.


Se il caso è vero quello che io ho capito che a lui sta faccenda del tradimento della moglie lo ha spedito fuori di testa istantaneamente. Non è un comportamento da persona completamente lucida, sembra quasi che si stia dibattendo in cerca di spegnere il dolore.

Se gli diamo addosso o come alcuni hanno fatto lo prendiamo per il sedere, semplicemente diventamo spettatori nell'arena dove il toro impazzito corre a destra e a manca con le banderillas attaccate.

Ma abbiamo la possibilità tutti di osservare, capire e di non essere estranei spettatori allo spettacolo di un rapporto che va in frantumi. Dovremmo solo aspettare osservare e non giudicare afrettatamente.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a far provare nel presente, con una prostituta (tutto un argomento a sé già solo questo) per equilibrare qualcosa avvenuto nel passato in circostanze totalmente diverse?
> Io ho il sospetto che abbia voluto equiparare la moglie a una prostituta.
> Tutta una cosa molto contorta.
> Per questo penso che non sia una cosa di cui possa parlare e confrontarsi con persone che inevitabilmente proiettano il  proprio sentire e le proprie esperienze.
> E penso che sia lo stesso anche se fosse una elaborazione fantastica.


Tradimento recente o di vecchia data non cambia molto. Per chi non ha mai tradito ed è sempre stato fedele è più difficile capire e perdonare il partner fedifrago. Dall’altra parte il fedifrago minimizza: è successo solo una volta, o due... per il tradito invece questi sono piccoli dettagli. Quello che lui percepisce è la morte di un amore in cui credeva e si rimane anche sbalorditi da come l’altro reagisce: spesso minimizzando, restando indifferenti o ancor peggio con prepotenza. Il tradito sta male e vuole far capire che sta male. Si sente dire ... è successo una sola volta, è successo tanti anni fa....ma in realtà il traditore non sa mai quanto fa soffrire il suo gesto. Secondo me è una richiesta d’aiuto: vuol far capire quanto sta male e l’unico modo che ha trovato è stato quello che ha messo in atto.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a far provare nel presente, con una prostituta (tutto un argomento a sé già solo questo) per equilibrare qualcosa avvenuto nel passato in circostanze totalmente diverse?
> Io ho il sospetto che abbia voluto equiparare la moglie a una prostituta.
> Tutta una cosa molto contorta.
> Per questo penso che non sia una cosa di cui possa parlare e confrontarsi con persone che inevitabilmente proiettano il  proprio sentire e le proprie esperienze.
> E penso che sia lo stesso anche se fosse una elaborazione fantastica.


Parole sante.
Twinpeaks, dove seeiiiii....


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In linea di massima posso anche essere d'accordo ... ma sono rari i casi di assoluta indifferenza... questa rabbia che non si mitiga davanti a nulla e che trova sfogo in un piano studiato e realizzato a tavolino, senza un minimo di rimorso, in una sorta di delirio di onnipotenza, trovo sia malata.


Ecchessaramai? Mica ha smosso le forze dell'universo,i servizi segreti deviati,il Mossad ,il Grande Oriente, o commissionato studi su algoritmi speculativi.....
È solo andato a puttane!


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ricordo anch'io questo passaggio ma bisogna distinguere tra quello che si dice, quello che si intende, quello che si desidera, quello che si capisce.





Annina123 ha detto:


> E anzi... meglio che sia una prostituta! Perlomeno non ha messo di mezzo una terza persona in questa soap che però, peccato, non è una soap ma la sua vita e la sua famiglia.


Infatti, tu ed il tuo amichetto ne avete messe in mezzo due, di terze persone.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tradimento recente o di vecchia data non cambia molto. Per chi non ha mai tradito ed è sempre stato fedele è più difficile capire e perdonare il partner fedifrago. Dall’altra parte il fedifrago minimizza: è successo solo una volta, o due... per il tradito invece questi sono piccoli dettagli. Quello che lui percepisce è la morte di un amore in cui credeva e si rimane anche sbalorditi da come l’altro reagisce: spesso minimizzando, restando indifferenti o ancor peggio con prepotenza. Il tradito sta male e vuole far capire che sta male. Si sente dire ... è successo una sola volta, è successo tanti anni fa....ma in realtà il traditore non sa mai quanto fa soffrire il suo gesto. Secondo me è una richiesta d’aiuto: vuol far capire quanto sta male e l’unico modo che ha trovato è stato quello che ha messo in atto.


Sono una tradita e so bene come ci si sente.
È tutto insensato.


----------



## Outdider (4 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .......e senza ingoio.


:rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a far provare nel presente, con una prostituta (tutto un argomento a sé già solo questo) per equilibrare qualcosa avvenuto nel passato in circostanze totalmente diverse?
> Io ho il sospetto che abbia voluto equiparare la moglie a una prostituta.
> Tutta una cosa molto contorta.
> Per questo penso che non sia una cosa di cui possa parlare e confrontarsi con persone che inevitabilmente proiettano il  proprio sentire e le proprie esperienze.
> E penso che sia lo stesso anche se fosse una elaborazione fantastica.


Elaborazione interessante. In effetti la moglie l'ha tradito per ottenere qulcosa e pare, dico pare, non si sia pentita un granché. Questo però non può essere una giustificazione.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio PERCHÉ  ha tradito la moglie! Non per sentimenti, non per piacere, non per tentazione o per dipendenza o per qualsiasi altro motivo... solo per vendetta, per fare del male alla donna che fino a qualche post fa sosteneva di amare e con la quale ha costruito la sua vita che aveva definito perfetta.
> Se togliamo la motivazione raccontiamo un'altra storia...
> 
> Poi io credo anche che, come la moglie gli abbia raccontato tutto, debba farlo anche lui... ma così la moglie avrebbe un bel quadretto. Lei almeno era pentita.. il fatto che non lo abbia mai confessato significa non aver mai vomitato su di lui una cazzata che ha fatto lei! Lui invece sostiene di godere di quello che ha fatto. E non ha pensato minimamente che distruggere la moglie significa anche far del male ai propri figli.
> Qui dentro io credo che il 99% dei traditori non abbia mai tradito contro qualcuno ma, se mai, a favore di se stesso. Non dirmi che è la stessa cosa perché non si tratta di sofismi!


Brava.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non è vero. Una delle motivazioni principali,se non la prima , nel tradimento, è la vendetta; vendetta per  presunti o veri torti subiti, per un sospetto fondato o meno di aver subito un tradimento. Figurarsi quando poi vi sia la certezza di averlo subito,un tradimento. Chiaro che, sopra a tutte le considerazioni e le motivazioni, un tradimento lo si attua per propria gratificazione, ed è SEMPRE contro la figura del tradito, a prescindere dalla causa per cui lo si attua; è ciò presuppone che il traditore non provi (più) amore , o quantomeno una profonda empatia per il tradito.
> E, è così vero che, come spesso si legge qua dentro, molti traditori non provano alcun senso di colpa, proprio perché ritengono di esserne in diritto di farlo.
> Il resto sono speculazioni moralistiche  che nulla aggiungono, ma nemmeno tolgono ad un comportamento assai diffuso che si può classificare come opportunistico ed ipocrita osservandolo da qualunque punto di vista ed attribuendogli qualsivoglia attenuante o giustificazione.


Questa non può essere che la prospettiva di una persona che non ha idea del tradimento e delle sue dinamiche se non per averlo subìto. 

E che non si muove dal suo punto di osservazione.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa non può essere che la prospettiva di una persona che non ha idea del tradimento e delle sue dinamiche se non per averlo subìto.
> 
> E che non si muove dal suo punto di osservazione.


Proprio per niente! L'ho spiegato molto bene....Le dinamiche..... Qualunque "dinamica" è finalizzata alla gratificazione di se stessi ,quando si tradisce, qualunque sia il motivo o la giustificazione del perché lo si faccia; è molto semplice, l'alternativa è uscire da una relazione che non soddisfa più. E questo accade raramente prima, più spesso dopo il tradimento. È ingiustificabile un tradimento,da qualunque punto di vista lo si osservi; nondimeno è più "comprensibile" quando è frutto di una reazione ad una situazione di squilibrio affettivo in senso lato , in cui ritenga essere chi lo mette in atto. O per vendetta per le più svariate ragioni, oggettive, che penalizzino chi arrivi ad un certo punto a tradire.Come invece sia "incomprensibile" chi tradisce quando "va tutto bene" (ma questa è la considerazione di chi viene tradito , solitamente,anche se molti ammetto un tradimento senza particolari giustificazione). Ho detto "comprendere" e non "giustificare". È mai giustificabile un tradimento. Anche per reazione, come nella storia che stiamo commentando.
Se poi permetti, certo che le mie considerazioni sull'argomento siano frutto del mio vissuto, così come le tue lo sono del tuo. Resta il fatto che "il tradimento" sia sempre un atto meschino, soprattutto quando non ne consegua una risoluzione unilaterale del rapporto inficiato  da parte di chi lo ha commesso,e mi riferisco "prima" di essere scoperti; farlo dopo fa parte della "dinamica" conseguenziale...


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non è vero. Una delle motivazioni principali,se non la prima , nel tradimento, è la vendetta; vendetta per  presunti o veri torti subiti, per un sospetto fondato o meno di aver subito un tradimento. Figurarsi quando poi vi sia la certezza di averlo subito,un tradimento. Chiaro che, sopra a tutte le considerazioni e le motivazioni, un tradimento lo si attua per propria gratificazione, ed è SEMPRE contro la figura del tradito, a prescindere dalla causa per cui lo si attua; è ciò presuppone che il traditore non provi (più) amore , o quantomeno una profonda empatia per il tradito.
> E, è così vero che, come spesso si legge qua dentro, molti traditori non provano alcun senso di colpa, proprio perché ritengono di esserne in diritto di farlo.
> Il resto sono speculazioni moralistiche  che nulla aggiungono, ma nemmeno tolgono ad un comportamento assai diffuso che si può classificare come opportunistico ed ipocrita osservandolo da qualunque punto di vista ed attribuendogli qualsivoglia attenuante o giustificazione.


Nella maggior parte dei casi la vendetta non c'entra proprio nulla e lo stesso vale per la volontà di andare contro al tradito. 
Il senso di colpa a volte non c'è perché si ritiene quasi di "non far del male a nessuno". Più spesso c'è. Anche qui dipende dalle persone.  
Mi sembra che tu non abbia ĺa giusta prospettiva e che non riesca ad averla forse perché ferito in passato.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi la vendetta non c'entra proprio nulla e lo stesso vale per la volontà di andare contro al tradito.
> Il senso di colpa a volte non c'è perché si ritiene quasi di "non far del male a nessuno". Più spesso c'è. Anche qui dipende dalle persone.
> Mi sembra che tu non abbia ĺa giusta prospettiva e che non riesca ad averla forse perché ferito in passato.


Insomma ....emerge la prospettiva dei due schieramenti: quella dei cornuti e quella di chi vuole vincere facile....e si autoassolve!
Non parliamo di "dinamiche" e  "prospettive", per favore....
Sono solo giustificazioni ridondanti ed ipocrite.


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se il caso è vero quello che io ho capito che a lui sta faccenda del tradimento della moglie lo ha spedito fuori di testa istantaneamente. Non è un comportamento da persona completamente lucida, sembra quasi che si stia dibattendo in cerca di spegnere il dolore.
> 
> Se gli diamo addosso o come alcuni hanno fatto lo prendiamo per il sedere, semplicemente diventamo spettatori nell'arena dove il toro impazzito corre a destra e a manca con le banderillas attaccate.
> 
> Ma abbiamo la possibilità tutti di osservare, capire e di non essere estranei spettatori allo spettacolo di un rapporto che va in frantumi. Dovremmo solo aspettare osservare e non giudicare afrettatamente.


A me sembra che quasi tutti fin dall'inizio abbiano cercato di aiutarlo ma che lui, in generale, si ritenga superiore ai più permettendosi anche di dire cose del tutto fuori luogo... lui non mi sembra che sia qui davvero per avere dei consigli ma cmq, quello che ho scritto, sempre in modo educato, l'ho sempre scritto per dargli uno spunto di riflessione... se stessi sbarellando, vorrei che qlno me lo dicesse... e non che stesse a guardare mentre sbatto contro i muri. 
In ogno caso lui sembra sentirsi superiore a tanti e anche questo non aiuta il dialogo.
E a volte sembra che sia qui per essere "celebrato"...


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma ....emerge la prospettiva dei due schieramenti: quella dei cornuti e quella di chi vuole vincere facile....e si autoassolve!
> Non parliamo di "dinamiche" e  "prospettive", per favore....
> Sono solo giustificazioni ridondanti ed ipocrite.


Non sto parlando di assolversi o meno...
Sto dicendo cosa pensa un traditore e da cosa è spinto nella maggior parte dei casi e ti assicuro che la vendetta non c'entra niente.
Non che sia giusto o sbagliato.
Tu invece riporti tutto sul piano del giudizio morale. 
Cmq se a te può far star meglio per qualche motivo pensarla così... no problem! Dico solo che non è un'interpretazione aderente alla realtà.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Proprio per niente! L'ho spiegato molto bene....Le dinamiche..... Qualunque "dinamica" è finalizzata alla gratificazione di se stessi ,quando si tradisce, qualunque sia il motivo o la giustificazione del perché lo si faccia; è molto semplice, l'alternativa è uscire da una relazione che non soddisfa più. E questo accade raramente prima, più spesso dopo il tradimento. È ingiustificabile un tradimento,da qualunque punto di vista lo si osservi; nondimeno è più "comprensibile" quando è frutto di una reazione ad una situazione di squilibrio affettivo in senso lato , in cui ritenga essere chi lo mette in atto. O per vendetta per le più svariate ragioni, oggettive, che penalizzino chi arrivi ad un certo punto a tradire.Come invece sia "incomprensibile" chi tradisce quando "va tutto bene" (ma questa è la considerazione di chi viene tradito , solitamente,anche se molti ammetto un tradimento senza particolari giustificazione). Ho detto "comprendere" e non "giustificare". È mai giustificabile un tradimento. Anche per reazione, come nella storia che stiamo commentando.
> Se poi permetti, certo che le mie considerazioni sull'argomento siano frutto del mio vissuto, così come le tue lo sono del tuo. Resta il fatto che "il tradimento" sia sempre un atto meschino, soprattutto quando non ne consegua una risoluzione unilaterale del rapporto inficiato  da parte di chi lo ha commesso,e mi riferisco "prima" di essere scoperti; farlo dopo fa parte della "dinamica" conseguenziale...


Io non sto parlando di giustificazioni e non era in discussione il fatto che il tradimento sia sempre meschino.
Ma tu parli di motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) senza cognizione di causa.

Per questi lidi sono passati traditori che a casa non avevano nulla di cui lamentarsi. Ad esempio. 
Puó essere difficile da comprendere ma fa ben capire che non si può generalizzare sulle spinte soggettive.

Tutti parliamo per nostre esperienze, ma la differenza la si fa non pretendendo di produrre assiomi in base ad esse.


----------



## void (4 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutti parliamo per nostre esperienze, ma la differenza la si fa non pretendendo di produrre assiomi in base ad esse.


Questo è  veramente ciò  che fa la differenza ......Da incorniciare


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ecchessaramai? Mica ha smosso le forze dell'universo,i servizi segreti deviati,il Mossad ,il Grande Oriente, o commissionato studi su algoritmi speculativi.....
> È solo andato a puttane!


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, tu ed il tuo amichetto ne avete messe in mezzo due, di terze persone.....


Ma era ammore vuoi mettere


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di giustificazioni e non era in discussione il fatto che il tradimento sia sempre meschino.
> Ma tu parli di motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) senza cognizione di causa.
> 
> Per questi lidi sono passati traditori che a casa non avevano nulla di cui lamentarsi. Ad esempio.
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate! Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse intrapreso un filarino con una collega?


Da quel poco che capisco di psicologia femminile L hai fatta grossa . Se L avessi tradita con la vicina o con la collega sarebbero stati casini ma con un puttana !!! Per lei ora sei solo un porco sfigato molto sfigato ... non torna più tranquillo ... anche per me sei sfigato ... ma con tutta la figa ch era c è in giro ! Divorziate separate donne che vogliono sentirsi dire bugie ... lo sanno che sono bugie ... o vendicarsi come te ... c è pieno nella fascia 40 50 anni


----------



## francoff (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio PERCHÉ  ha tradito la moglie! Non per sentimenti, non per piacere, non per tentazione o per dipendenza o per qualsiasi altro motivo... solo per vendetta, per fare del male alla donna che fino a qualche post fa sosteneva di amare e con la quale ha costruito la sua vita che aveva definito perfetta.
> Se togliamo la motivazione raccontiamo un'altra storia...
> 
> Poi io credo anche che, come la moglie gli abbia raccontato tutto, debba farlo anche lui... ma così la moglie avrebbe un bel quadretto. Lei almeno era pentita.. il fatto che non lo abbia mai confessato significa non aver mai vomitato su di lui una cazzata che ha fatto lei! Lui invece sostiene di godere di quello che ha fatto. E non ha pensato minimamente che distruggere la moglie significa anche far del male ai propri figli.
> Qui dentro io credo che il 99% dei traditori non abbia mai tradito contro qualcuno ma, se mai, a favore di se stesso. Non dirmi che è la stessa cosa perché non si tratta di sofismi!


Io ho tradito di rigetto


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di assolversi o meno...
> Sto dicendo cosa pensa un traditore e da cosa è spinto nella maggior parte dei casi e ti assicuro che la vendetta non c'entra niente.
> Non che sia giusto o sbagliato.
> Tu invece riporti tutto sul piano del giudizio morale.
> Cmq se a te può far star meglio per qualche motivo pensarla così... no problem! Dico solo che non è un'interpretazione aderente alla realtà.


Alla tua realtà, di comodo!


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di giustificazioni e non era in discussione il fatto che il tradimento sia sempre meschino.
> Ma tu parli di motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) senza cognizione di causa.
> 
> Per questi lidi sono passati traditori che a casa non avevano nulla di cui lamentarsi. Ad esempio.
> ...


Nessun assioma. Senza motivazioni o "giustificazioni",il motivo è paraculaggine!


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, tu ed il tuo amichetto ne avete messe in mezzo due, di terze persone.....


Ma dal nostro punto di vista, egoistico o chiamalo come vuoi, non si è "fatto male" nessuno se non proprio noi...
E non volevamo fare male a nessuno.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma era ammore vuoi mettere


E quella è la giustificazione di chi si autoassolve.
Il bue che da del cornuto all'asino..


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma dal nostro punto di vista, egoistico o chiamalo come vuoi, non si è "fatto male" nessuno se non proprio noi...
> E non volevamo fare male a nessuno.


Come quello che ha bruciato tutti gli stop sperando di non imbattersi con quello che ha la precedenza.....


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla tua realtà, di comodo!


Questa è la mia esperienza e vedo che è spesso condivisa. Ripeto, non sto parlando sul piano del giudizio morale ma delle spinte che ci hanno portato ad agire in un certo modo. Noi abbiamo chiuso "in tempo" e non senza sofferenza, per carità, tutta meritata.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma dal nostro punto di vista, egoistico o chiamalo come vuoi, non si è "fatto male" nessuno se non proprio noi...
> E non volevamo fare male a nessuno.


È una giustificazione talmente puerile ,che mi viene da classificarla  come paracula...


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questa è la mia esperienza e vedo che è spesso condivisa. Ripeto, non sto parlando sul piano del giudizio morale ma delle spinte che ci hanno portato ad agire in un certo modo. Noi abbiamo chiuso "in tempo" e non senza sofferenza, per carità, tutta meritata.


Autoreferenzialità al cubo!


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È una giustificazione talmente puerile ,che mi viene da classificarla  come paracula...


Continuiamo a parlare su piani diversi.
Ripeto non si tratta di giustificazione ma di motivazione. Poi chiudo perché mi sembra che tu non voglia, o non possa, capire.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Questo è  veramente ciò  che fa la differenza ......Da incorniciare


Eh...eh...eh....Al di sopra del giudizio umano e,quasi quasi anche del divino....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È una giustificazione talmente puerile ,che mi viene da classificarla  come paracula...





stany ha detto:


> Autoreferenzialità al cubo!





Annina123 ha detto:


> Continuiamo a parlare su piani diversi.
> Ripeto non si tratta di giustificazione ma di motivazione. Poi chiudo perché mi sembra che tu non voglia, o non possa, capire.





stany ha detto:


> Eh...eh...eh....Al di sopra del giudizio umano e,quasi quasi anche del divino....


Stany non sta cercando Annina, come altri, di trovare giustificazioni, ma di far comprendere motivazioni che non sono contro il tradito.
Ed è proprio così. Il traditore rimane spesso sorpreso quando, scoperto, viene posto di fronte al dolore del tradito, perché lo immaginava, ma non di quella portata.
Ma è facile capirlo perché sempre quando si compie una cosa sbagliata non ne cogliamo la gravità sia che si tratti di un divieto di sosta, un accordo con il carrozziere o con il commercialista, il cibo in più o un tradimento. Fa proprio parte della natura umana avere chiaro il proprio vantaggio e non comprendere le conseguenze.
Non so se hai mai visto “Erano tutti miei figli” https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erano_tutti_miei_figli   l’avevo visto da bambina e mi aveva molto colpito.
Lo stesso meccanismo di non comprensione delle conseguenze o della loro rimozione colpisce tutti, colpisce anche chi tradisce.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

MA se ci si rende conto che non vi era la volontà di fare del male il tradito ne può essere un po’ sollevato.
Questo spiega perché la vendetta, sia che sia efficace o no, viene giudicata grave, perché è invece mossa dalla volontà di fare male. 
Oltretutto non compensa nulla. 

A volte però aiuta. Certamente non aiuta a ricostruire.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Continuiamo a parlare su piani diversi.
> Ripeto non si tratta di giustificazione ma di motivazione. Poi chiudo perché mi sembra che tu non voglia, o non possa, capire.


Capisco, eccome se capisco! Ti capisco....


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stany non sta cercando Annina, come altri, di trovare giustificazioni, ma di far comprendere motivazioni che non sono contro il tradito.
> Ed è proprio così. Il traditore rimane spesso sorpreso quando, scoperto, viene posto di fronte al dolore del tradito, perché lo immaginava, ma non di quella portata.
> Ma è facile capirlo perché sempre quando si compie una cosa sbagliata non ne cogliamo la gravità sia che si tratti di un divieto di sosta, un accordo con il carrozziere o con il commercialista, il cibo in più o un tradimento. Fa proprio parte della natura umana avere chiaro il proprio vantaggio e non comprendere le conseguenze.
> Non so se hai mai visto “Erano tutti miei figli” https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erano_tutti_miei_figli   l’avevo visto da bambina e mi aveva molto colpito.
> Lo stesso meccanismo di non comprensione delle conseguenze o della loro rimozione colpisce tutti, colpisce anche chi tradisce.


Esatto. Il traditore spesso se non sempre pensa che non verrà mai scoperto.


----------



## void (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...eh...eh....Al di sopra del giudizio umano e,quasi quasi anche del divino....


Stany, non si tratta di rifiutare il giudizio, né quello umano né quello divino (ineludibile se ci credi). Solo di non giudicare come se la propria esperienza fosse il solo punto di riferimento, l'unica regola.
Poi è chiaro che da deboli esseri umani tendiamo ad assolverci ed ad essere autoreferenziali.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Marzo 2018)

Boh... questo aveva Silvia ed è andato con una escort.
Mah...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dico solo che non è un'interpretazione aderente alla realtà.


In effetti non sempre c'è interesse alla realtà, nella misura in cui si discosta da nostri precisi punti di osservazione.

Per cui penso che, talvolta, oltre che descriverla, non si possa..


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho tradito di rigetto


Fallo di reazione non visto, e ti è andata bene.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mica è andato a trans pre operazione....


Forse era mejo così stava zitto.


----------



## farmer (4 Marzo 2018)

Random adesso sono cazzi tuoi,avevi una moglie innamorata pentita per quel che aveva fatto, era disposta a "tutto" pur di rimediare all'errore compiuto.e tu sei andato a fare una cazzata con una puttana. Adesso a parte il fatto che l'hai persa, lei si sente legittimata a cedere al tipo della palestra se vuole o anche a un altro spasimante, tanto di te ha perso ogni stima e considerazione e non gli freghera proprio nulla. Non abbiamo ancora parlato dei casini che ti piantera' con la separazione. ........ricordati che nella vita non bisogna mai agire di impulso ma usare la razionalità,alla lunga paga sempre


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random adesso sono cazzi tuoi,avevi una moglie innamorata pentita per quel che aveva fatto, era disposta a "tutto" pur di rimediare all'errore compiuto.e tu sei andato a fare una cazzata con una puttana. Adesso a parte il fatto che l'hai persa, lei si sente legittimata a cedere al tipo della palestra se vuole o anche a un altro spasimante, tanto di te ha perso ogni stima e considerazione e non gli freghera proprio nulla. Non abbiamo ancora parlato dei casini che ti piantera' con la separazione. ........ricordati che nella vita non bisogna mai agire di impulso ma usare la razionalità,alla lunga paga sempre


Quoto


----------



## Outdider (4 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho tradito di rigetto


Bhe, allora sei scusato....


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random adesso sono cazzi tuoi,avevi una moglie innamorata pentita per quel che aveva fatto, era disposta a "tutto" pur di rimediare all'errore compiuto.e tu sei andato a fare una cazzata con una puttana. Adesso a parte il fatto che l'hai persa, lei si sente legittimata a cedere al tipo della palestra se vuole o anche a un altro spasimante, tanto di te ha perso ogni stima e considerazione e non gli freghera proprio nulla. Non abbiamo ancora parlato dei casini che ti piantera' con la separazione. ........ricordati che nella vita non bisogna mai agire di impulso ma usare la razionalità,alla lunga paga sempre


Se ho ben capito lei non sa ancora che si tratta di una prostituta e non sa cosa sia successo... ha ancora una speranza, mentendo, di recuperare le cose... se lo venisse a sapere, secondo me, salterà tutto. A lui scegliere se tenersi dentro questa cosa o spiattellarla.


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ho tradito di rigetto


Fatico a capire ma ci può stare.
Dopo stavi meglio e ti sembrava di aver rimesso equilibrio nella vostra storia? Curiosità, non polemica.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stany non sta cercando Annina, come altri, di trovare giustificazioni, ma di far comprendere motivazioni che non sono contro il tradito.
> Ed è proprio così. Il traditore rimane spesso sorpreso quando, scoperto, viene posto di fronte al dolore del tradito, perché lo immaginava, ma non di quella portata.
> Ma è facile capirlo perché sempre quando si compie una cosa sbagliata non ne cogliamo la gravità sia che si tratti di un divieto di sosta, un accordo con il carrozziere o con il commercialista, il cibo in più o un tradimento. Fa proprio parte della natura umana avere chiaro il proprio vantaggio e non comprendere le conseguenze.
> Non so se hai mai visto “Erano tutti miei figli” https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erano_tutti_miei_figli   l’avevo visto da bambina e mi aveva molto colpito.
> Lo stesso meccanismo di non comprensione delle conseguenze o della loro rimozione colpisce tutti, colpisce anche chi tradisce.


Le si conoscono le conseguenze,le si conoscono; però,così come fa comodo superare indebitamente la fila alla posta, o parcheggiare nel posto degli invalidi,anche tradire dovrebbe far pensare....A meno che chi lo fa sia lobotomizzato.....
Io resto del parere che per questi comportamenti il termine "paraculo" illustri molto bene il soggetto ed il modo di pensare ,e vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Le si conoscono le conseguenze,le si conoscono; però,così come fa comodo superare indebitamente la fila alla posta, o parcheggiare nel posto degli invalidi,anche tradire dovrebbe far pensare....A meno che chi lo fa sia lobotomizzato.....
> Io resto del parere che per questi comportamenti il termine "paraculo" illustri molto bene il soggetto ed il modo di pensare ,e vivere.


Perché ingrandisci una parte e trascuri “Erano tutti miei figli”?
La mia filosofia è quella.
Ma so che è difficile da seguire.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ingrandisci una parte e trascuri “Erano tutti miei figli”?
> La mia filosofia è quella.
> Ma so che è difficile da seguire.


Sai con lo smartphone non sempre è agevole....
Comunque,il vecchio del  film è uno speculatore senza scrupoli; diverso dal venditore di armi rappresentato da Alberto Sordi ne "Finché c'è guerra c'è speranza", che suo malgrado tornerà a vendere bombe , missili ed aerei ai paesi africani e latino-americani,facendo affari con quei dittatori.Suo malgrado perché, criticato anche dalla famiglia per il lavoro osceno, appena si rende disponibile a tornare al suo vecchio lavoro di piazzista di pompe idrauliche,con guadagni di dieci volte inferiori,viene sospinto proprio da quegli stessi familiari a continuare con l'infame professione.Del resto chi accetta di ridurre il proprio tenore di vita ,ed in nome di cosa?
Da questo punto di vista il film che citi, (non l'ho visto), pare avere una trama simile a quello italiano. E lì ci sono connivenze e coinvolgimenti anche indiretti ,comunque dei benefici di cui hanno goduto anche lì,i familiari, che non si sono mica dissociati dal boss familiare, e che ben sapevano le conseguenze di quei traffici. Basta per dire che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda con un ignaro tradito!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sai con lo smartphone non sempre è agevole....


:rotfl::rotfl:
Non ingrandire niente è più facile.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ingrandire niente è più facile.


Ho aggiunto,non riletto,fa un freddo cane!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sai con lo smartphone non sempre è agevole....
> Comunque,il vecchio del  film è uno speculatore senza scrupoli; diverso dal venditore di armi rappresentato da Alberto Sordi ne "Finché c'è guerra c'è speranza", che suo malgrado tornerà a vendere bombe , missili ed aerei ai paesi africani e latino-americani,facendo affari con quei dittatori.Suo malgrado perché, criticato anche dalla famiglia per il lavoro osceno, appena si rende disponibile a tornare al suo vecchio lavoro di piazzista di pompe idrauliche,con guadagni di dieci volte inferiori,viene sospinto proprio da quegli stessi familiari a continuare con l'infame professione.Del resto chi accetta di ridurre il proprio tenore di vita ,ed in nome di cosa?
> Da questo punto di vista il film che citi, (non l'ho visto), pare avere una trama simile a quello italiano. E lì ci sono connivenze e coinvolgimenti anche indiretti ,comunque dei benefici di cui hanno goduto anche lì,i familiari, che non si sono mica dissociati dal boss familiare, e che ben sapevano le conseguenze di quei traffici. Basta per dire che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda con un ignaro tradito!


C’entra con le conseguenze che sono come le tessere di un domino che cadono una sopra l’altra.
Le conseguenze delle proprie azioni possono avere conseguenze insospettabili.
Anche un tradimento può avere conseguenze inaspettate.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto,non riletto,fa un freddo cane!


Sei in giro?
In effetti fa freddo anche in casa.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’entra con le conseguenze che sono come le tessere di un domino che cadono una sopra l’altra.
> Le conseguenze delle proprie azioni possono avere conseguenze insospettabili.
> Anche un tradimento può avere conseguenze inaspettate.


Sì chiama legge del contrappasso, o meglio , per chi ci crede, alimentare il karma in modo sbagliato.....
Sia chi vende armi, ci fa arrampicata libera, il parkour, oppure semplicemente immersioni subacquee, conosce esattamente i rischi.....Le consegue inaspettate variano da rischio preso: l'altezza e la profondità, negli esempi citati.
In un tradimento anche si possono prevedere, l'inaspettato non esiste,per una persona razionale ,dotata di sufficiente cervello  per  immaginarle. il non tenerne conto indica pochezza intellettiva , morale e, un super io che ottenebra e fa credere invincibile chi non lo è....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sì chiama legge del contrappasso, o meglio , per chi ci crede, alimentare il karma in modo sbagliato.....
> Sia chi vende armi, ci fa arrampicata libera, il parkour, oppure semplicemente immersioni subacquee, conosce esattamente i rischi.....Le consegue inaspettate variano da rischio preso: l'altezza e la profondità, negli esempi citati.
> In un tradimento anche si possono prevedere, l'inaspettato non esiste,per una persona razionale ,dotata di sufficiente cervello  per  immaginarle. il non tenerne conto indica pochezza intellettiva , morale e, un super io che ottenebra e fa credere invincibile chi non lo è....


Veramente io stessa sottovalutavo la mia reazione.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stany non sta cercando Annina, come altri, di trovare giustificazioni, ma di far comprendere motivazioni che non sono contro il tradito.
> Ed è proprio così. Il traditore rimane spesso sorpreso quando, scoperto, viene posto di fronte al dolore del tradito, perché lo immaginava, ma non di quella portata.
> Ma è facile capirlo perché sempre quando si compie una cosa sbagliata non ne cogliamo la gravità sia che si tratti di un divieto di sosta, un accordo con il carrozziere o con il commercialista, il cibo in più o un tradimento. Fa proprio parte della natura umana avere chiaro il proprio vantaggio e non comprendere le conseguenze.
> Non so se hai mai visto “Erano tutti miei figli” https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erano_tutti_miei_figli   l’avevo visto da bambina e mi aveva molto colpito.
> Lo stesso meccanismo di non comprensione delle conseguenze o della loro rimozione colpisce tutti, colpisce anche chi tradisce.


Sicuramente sarà vero, ma noi, per esempio, da due anni vivevamo come unici confidenti gli effetti del tradimento su una coppia a noi molto vicina. Lei aveva tradito, lui era sconvolto, beveva ad ogni occasione; scenate nei ristoranti dove andavamo, in casa non ti dico, un disastro. Lei peggio mi sento: pentita, a pezzi. Tutta la famiglia in subbuglio. Bene. Anzi, male. Mio marito si imbarca in una storia che ci ha spezzato le caviglie subito dopo, con ancora nelle orecchie l'eco del dolore dei due amici. Quindi sapeva eccome delle conseguenze. Eppure dice che non immaginava affatto la risonanza su di noi. Si, perchè io sono wonder woman. Seriamente: come cax  si fa a non comprendere la gravità di quello che si sta facendo? Secondo me si sa eccome, solo che è più forte il proprio vantaggio, come lo chiami tu. Quindi non è proprio ignoranza, è voglia di qualcosa di buono


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sì chiama legge del contrappasso, o meglio , per chi ci crede, alimentare il karma in modo sbagliato.....
> Sia chi vende armi, ci fa arrampicata libera, il parkour, oppure semplicemente immersioni subacquee, conosce esattamente i rischi.....Le consegue inaspettate variano da rischio preso: l'altezza e la profondità, negli esempi citati.
> In un tradimento anche si possono prevedere, l'inaspettato non esiste,per una persona razionale ,dotata di sufficiente cervello  per  immaginarle. il non tenerne conto indica pochezza intellettiva , morale e, un super io che ottenebra e fa credere invincibile chi non lo è....


Sì ma chi si lancia col paracadute non pensa certo di morire...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarà vero, ma noi, per esempio, da due anni vivevamo come unici confidenti gli effetti del tradimento su una coppia a noi molto vicina. Lei aveva tradito, lui era sconvolto, beveva ad ogni occasione; scenate nei ristoranti dove andavamo, in casa non ti dico, un disastro. Lei peggio mi sento: pentita, a pezzi. Tutta la famiglia in subbuglio. Bene. Anzi, male. Mio marito si imbarca in una storia che ci ha spezzato le caviglie subito dopo, con ancora nelle orecchie l'eco del dolore dei due amici. Quindi sapeva eccome delle conseguenze. Eppure dice che non immaginava affatto la risonanza su di noi. Si, perchè io sono wonder woman. Seriamente: come cax  si fa a non comprendere la gravità di quello che si sta facendo? Secondo me si sa eccome, solo che è più forte il proprio vantaggio, come lo chiami tu. Quindi non è proprio ignoranza, è voglia di qualcosa di buono


Ma no!
Si pensa che quelli che hanno reazioni enormi siano dei pazzi o dei personaggi dei film di Muccino.
Io ho amiche che sostengono che quelle sono sceneggiate assurde.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì ma chi si lancia col paracadute non pensa certo di morire...


Non è che non pensi....Spera ,di non morire! È diverso.
Anche tu speri di non essere scoperto; magari pensi che sia possibile , ma speri che non accada.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Allora... dopo tutti questi approfondimenti, vogliamo concedere le attenuanti a Random? 
Così magari si fa vivo e ci aggiorna.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Allora... dopo tutti questi approfondimenti, vogliamo concedere le attenuanti a Random?
> Così magari si fa vivo e ci aggiorna.


Mi sa che è impegnato a caricare le valigie nella Mercedes


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Si pensa che quelli che hanno reazioni enormi siano dei pazzi o dei personaggi dei film di Muccino.
> Io ho amiche che sostengono che quelle sono sceneggiate assurde.


Un sano incazzamento però ci vuole..... Altrimenti,significa che non ci teniamo a chi ci ha fatti cornuti! Almeno nel primo momento,poi è auspicabile mantenere il controllo di se.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è impegnato a caricare le valigie nella Mercedes


Allora ,molla tutto e va' a Bologna....


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Allora ,molla tutto e va' a Bologna....


Nooo, a casa di mamma’


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei in giro?
> In effetti fa freddo anche in casa.


Scusa, ho letto solo ora.....ero fuori da un centro commerciale; mia moglie e mio figlio,dentro.
Fa freddo; dieci metri cubi al giorno di gas......


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nooo, a casa di mamma’


Allora , tutto secondo copione (mai modo di dire fu più calzante).


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è impegnato a caricare le valigie nella Mercedes


:rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (4 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non è che non pensi....Spera ,di non morire! È diverso.
> Anche tu speri di non essere scoperto; magari pensi che sia possibile , ma speri che non accada.


Credi di riuscire a gestire le cose...


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma che sono per uno che ha la MERCEDES vuoi mettere. Mica ha la escort



ma la aveva mio padre...Ford Escort 940 verde metallizzato. Tenuta tanti anni, fino al 1987. La mia prima macchina.


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai dove devi mettertela la Mercedes?
> E poi, la danno a quelli del cast?



Certo che l'ho capito. Più o meno dove l'ha messo a te quello della Ferrari. Per davvero, però...:rotfl:


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Da quel poco che capisco di psicologia femminile L hai fatta grossa . Se L avessi tradita con la vicina o con la collega sarebbero stati casini ma con un puttana !!! Per lei ora sei solo un porco sfigato molto sfigato ... non torna più tranquillo ... anche per me sei sfigato ... ma con tutta la figa ch era c è in giro ! Divorziate separate donne che vogliono sentirsi dire bugie ... lo sanno che sono bugie ... o vendicarsi come te ... c è pieno nella fascia 40 50 anni



Quindi mi sarei dovuto accontentare di una che stava peggio di me, buttarle addosso il vagone carico di m...a che mi sento dentro per poi dirle, "grazie ci siamo divertiti". Una persona che neanche mi piaceva? A me sembra questo da sfigato.


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma". 

Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando ad esserlo un uomo buono. Una persona che si è costruito da solo aprezzo di grandi rinunce e sacrifici. Un uomo abituato anche in ufficio a valutare le pratiche per quello che sono e le persone per come mi si presentano. E non basandomi su chi me le presenta. Non ho debiti e non voglio neanche crediti. Avevo un credito con mia moglie e l'ho riscosso quasi immediatamente, come è mio costume. 
Lei è una donna forte ed era in torto marcio, anche se qualcuno ha sprecato fiumi di inchiostro per cercare di convincermi del contrario, perchè così gli faceva comodo pensare. Adesso abbiamo tutti gli elementi per continuare, sostenendoci vicendevolmente. Se lei lo vorrà.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma".
> 
> Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando ad esserlo un uomo buono. Una persona che si è costruito da solo aprezzo di grandi rinunce e sacrifici. Un uomo abituato anche in ufficio a valutare le pratiche per quello che sono e le persone per come mi si presentano. E non basandomi su chi me le presenta. Non ho debiti e non voglio neanche crediti. Avevo un credito con mia moglie e l'ho riscosso quasi immediatamente, come è mio costume.
> Lei è una donna forte ed era in torto marcio, anche se qualcuno ha sprecato fiumi di inchiostro per cercare di convincermi del contrario, perchè così gli faceva comodo pensare. Adesso abbiamo tutti gli elementi per continuare, sostenendoci vicendevolmente. Se lei lo vorrà.


Se...per come l’hai descritta e se sa che sei andato a pagamento dubito che lo vorrà .
E farebbe solo bene.
Un vero uomo avrebbe provato a comprendere che una cosa accaduta 10 anni fa una sola volta, stroncata subito era un errore di percorso. Soprattutto se la stessa donna dopo quel episodio gli è rimasta vicina con amore e gli ha dato due figli. Avrebbe chiesto a lei di stargli vicino in un momento doloroso e piano piano l’avrebbe superato con lei 
Questo un vero uomo,  poi ci sei tu....


----------



## francoff (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi mi sarei dovuto accontentare di una che stava peggio di me, buttarle addosso il vagone carico di m...a che mi sento dentro per poi dirle, "grazie ci siamo divertiti". Una persona che neanche mi piaceva? A me sembra questo da sfigato.


stava peggio di te? e dove è scritto? Sfigato perchè non sai interessare una donna se non aprendo il portafoglio, che sia un altro o te per lei è lo stesso: finge . questo è da sfigato. certo, bisogna avere un minimo di saperci fare e spendere un po' di tempo.

E poi basta con questa visione paternalistica del rapporto uomo/ donna...lei poverina sedotta .....le donne scelgono e sono responsabilmente autonome e responsabili di quello che vogliono....proprio non capisci un cavolo


----------



## patroclo (5 Marzo 2018)

ribadisco.....per fortuna hai un'intelligenza sopra la media.......


----------



## francoff (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se...per come l’hai descritta e se sa che sei andato a pagamento dubito che lo vorrà .
> E farebbe solo bene.
> Un vero uomo avrebbe provato a comprendere che una cosa accaduta 10 anni fa una sola volta, stroncata subito era un errore di percorso. Soprattutto se la stessa donna dopo quel episodio gli è rimasta vicina con amore e gli ha dato due figli. Avrebbe chiesto a lei di stargli vicino in un momento doloroso e piano piano l’avrebbe superato con lei
> Questo un vero uomo,  poi ci sei tu....



infatti.....sia nell' elaborazione che nel tradire si è dimostrato un ominicchio.


----------



## francoff (5 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Fatico a capire ma ci può stare.
> Dopo stavi meglio e ti sembrava di aver rimesso equilibrio nella vostra storia? Curiosità, non polemica.


scusa ma non ho voglia di parlare di qualcosa che in questo momento reputo lontano....anche se mi ha dato maggior coscienza di chi sia mia moglie e su questo ci devo fare i conti, conti non chiusi,  solo iniziati però in modo sereno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho capito. Più o meno dove l'ha messo a te quello della Ferrari. Per davvero, però...:rotfl:


Non era una Ferrari ma una BMW. E al limite lì lo ha preso lei, mica io.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi mi sarei dovuto accontentare di una che stava peggio di me, buttarle addosso il vagone carico di m...a che mi sento dentro per poi dirle, "grazie ci siamo divertiti". Una persona che neanche mi piaceva? A me sembra questo da sfigato.


Cosi non hai dimostrato nulla...con i soldi è facile. Conquistare una donna è un'altra cosa

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma".
> 
> Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando ad esserlo un uomo buono. Una persona che si è costruito da solo aprezzo di grandi rinunce e sacrifici. Un uomo abituato anche in ufficio a valutare le pratiche per quello che sono e le persone per come mi si presentano. E non basandomi su chi me le presenta. Non ho debiti e non voglio neanche crediti. Avevo un credito con mia moglie e l'ho riscosso quasi immediatamente, come è mio costume.
> Lei è una donna forte ed era in torto marcio, anche se qualcuno ha sprecato fiumi di inchiostro per cercare di convincermi del contrario, perchè così gli faceva comodo pensare. Adesso abbiamo tutti gli elementi per continuare, sostenendoci vicendevolmente. Se lei lo vorrà.


Non ho espresso, e non mi sento di farlo, giudizi morali. E' già difficile convivere con i miei draghi per fare le pulci a quelli degli altri..
Ma penso di poterti dire che quello che hai fatto, a pagamento o meno, non cambia la situazione e non ti ha posto alla pari con Lei.
Lei ha scelto di tradirti consapevolmente, senza obblighi. Solo perché gli faceva piacere farlo. Probabilmente ha poi capito che era stato un errore, ma questo non cambia le cose. 
Tu ti sei sentito obbligato, lo hai fatto per una sorta di giustizia. Ma non hai scelto di farlo perché ti andava in quel momento.
L'avresti tradita senza questa vicenda? 
Non siete sullo stesso piano, e la scopata (se c'è stata) è solo un pareggio numerico e non ti riporta sullo stesso piano. Il dolore rimane, e fra qualche giorno riemergerà da dove pensi di averlo ricacciato.

Questa vicenda la devi risolvere dentro di te, o sei capace di elaborala e metabolizzarla, o non la superi neanche se vai a escort tutta il prossimo mese.

Le risposte o sai trovarle in te e in lei, o non le troverai mai...


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma".
> 
> Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando ad esserlo un uomo buono. Una persona che si è costruito da solo aprezzo di grandi rinunce e sacrifici. Un uomo abituato anche in ufficio a valutare le pratiche per quello che sono e le persone per come mi si presentano. E non basandomi su chi me le presenta. Non ho debiti e non voglio neanche crediti. Avevo un credito con mia moglie e l'ho riscosso quasi immediatamente, come è mio costume.
> Lei è una donna forte ed era in torto marcio, anche se qualcuno ha sprecato fiumi di inchiostro per cercare di convincermi del contrario, perchè così gli faceva comodo pensare. Adesso abbiamo tutti gli elementi per continuare, sostenendoci vicendevolmente. Se lei lo vorrà.


Perché se sei tanto bravo potevi trovare una donna libera e desiderosa di sesso e conquistarla

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> stava peggio di te? e dove è scritto? Sfigato perchè non sai interessare una donna se non aprendo il portafoglio, che sia un altro o te per lei è lo stesso: finge . questo è da sfigato. certo, bisogna avere un minimo di saperci fare e spendere un po' di tempo.
> 
> E poi basta con questa visione paternalistica del rapporto uomo/ donna...lei poverina sedotta .....le donne scelgono e sono responsabilmente autonome e responsabili di quello che vogliono....proprio non capisci un cavolo


Quotissimo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se...per come l’hai descritta e se sa che sei andato a pagamento dubito che lo vorrà .
> E farebbe solo bene.
> Un vero uomo avrebbe provato a comprendere che una cosa accaduta 10 anni fa una sola volta, stroncata subito era un errore di percorso. Soprattutto se la stessa donna dopo quel episodio gli è rimasta vicina con amore e gli ha dato due figli. Avrebbe chiesto a lei di stargli vicino in un momento doloroso e piano piano l’avrebbe superato con lei
> Questo un vero uomo,  poi ci sei tu....


Esatto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma".
> 
> Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando
> ...


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se...per come l’hai descritta e se sa che sei andato a pagamento dubito che lo vorrà .
> E farebbe solo bene.
> Un vero uomo avrebbe provato a comprendere che una cosa accaduta 10 anni fa una sola volta, stroncata subito era un errore di percorso. Soprattutto se la stessa donna dopo quel episodio gli è rimasta vicina con amore e gli ha dato due figli. Avrebbe chiesto a lei di stargli vicino in un momento doloroso e piano piano l’avrebbe superato con lei
> Questo un vero uomo,  poi ci sei tu....





francoff ha detto:


> stava peggio di te? e dove è scritto? Sfigato perchè non sai interessare una donna se non aprendo il portafoglio, che sia un altro o te per lei è lo stesso: finge . questo è da sfigato. certo, bisogna avere un minimo di saperci fare e spendere un po' di tempo.
> 
> E poi basta con questa visione paternalistica del rapporto uomo/ donna...lei poverina sedotta .....le donne scelgono e sono responsabilmente autonome e responsabili di quello che vogliono....proprio non capisci un cavolo





Dina74 ha detto:


> Perché se sei tanto bravo potevi trovare una donna libera e desiderosa di sesso e conquistarla
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk





Dina74 ha detto:


> Cosi non hai dimostrato nulla...con i soldi è facile. Conquistare una donna è un'altra cosa
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk



Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero. 

Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me. 
Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
Non era nelle mie intenzioni conquistare una donna. Non sono interessato ad avere altre storie in questo momento, perchè l'inizio di una nuova storia starebbe a significare la fine di questa storia. Per prendere questa decisione c'è sempre tempo. Ma non deve essere un tempo di sofferenza. 

Quindi...secondo voi, io dovevo dimostrarmi intelligente passando sopra e perdonando un errore da lei commesso anni fa perchè è stato molto  probabilmente un unico incidente di percorso in un periodo per lei difficile, mentre lei, adesso,  dovrebbe dimostrarsi intelligente non comprendendo e perdonando lo stesso errore fatto da me  pur essendo stato sicuramente un unico incidente di percorso in un periodo per me difficile?


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> random ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> ...


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero.
> 
> Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me.
> Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
> ...


Peggio dei ragazzini ...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero.
> 
> Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me.
> Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
> ...


Non é lo stesso errore 
Tu hai dimostrato di essere solo orgoglioso e probabilmente di non amarla
Come per altro a molti di noi è stato evidente da subito


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero.
> 
> Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me.
> Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
> ...


Alla fine la famiglia è la tua. Se pensi che hai fatto la cosa migliore

.Buon per te

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non é lo stesso errore
> Tu hai dimostrato di essere solo orgoglioso e probabilmente di non amarla
> Come per altro a molti di noi è stato evidente da subito



E' lo stesso errore.
Per il resto sono solo le tue/vostre opinioni.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Qui so tutti populisti non capiscono  il meccanismo fine e armonico con cui  cerchi di salvare la famiglia..


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero.
> 
> Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me.
> Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
> ...


potevi non perdonarlo ed andare avanti con la tua vita.
Io leggo nella tua scelta un far provare a tua moglie quello che hai provato  nello scoprire il suo tradimento e quindi "sofferenza", ma se ami tua moglie (come sostieni) avresti dovuto evitargliela (mi sembra il minimo).
Forse ti dovevi fermare un attimo e valutare se  l'unica strada che avrebbe potuto equilibrare il vostro rapporto era quella .


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Silvia l'ho cercata io. Perchè volevo che lei soffrisse come me, che bruciasse dentro come me, che strappasse tutte le mie foto dalla sua memoria come io ho strappato le sue, che si rivoltasse nel letto insonne chiedendosi perchè, che battesse con i pugni contro il muro fino a farsi male. E non potevo aspettare che mi capitasse una occasione. Non potevo aspettare mesi oppure anni. Adesso mia moglie percorrerà la mia stessa strada, sentirà il mio stesso dolore e dopo che avrà assorbito l'impatto più duro, se lo vorrà, potremo tornare a percorrere insieme la strada della vita, riemergendo insieme dall'abisso in cui siamo sprofondati, prima lei e poi io. Oppure potrà scegliere di buttare via anni di vita insieme e ricominciare in un altro modo. E se davvero sceglierà di farmi del male, dovrà essere lei per prima consapevole che lo farà per sete di vendetta e non per giustizia e di questo renderà conto ai nostri figli in futuro.


Era un po' che non leggevo questo topic  

E sono senza parole.


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> prendo te come spunto ma non ce l'ho con quelli che lo criticano, forse l'ho fatto anche io  ma mi chiedo avete letto qui le storie vissute da chi è stato tradito e chi ha tradito.
> Per qualcuno come prima ritorsione  si è rifatto tradendo e non sto a fare nomi , chi si è lasciato di brutto e chi ha fatto buon viso e cattivo gioco è rimasto cercando di capire l'errore dell'altra parte che ha tradito ,questo per dire possiamo criticare perchè noi la vediamo diversamente ma non è che la persona a cui ci riferiamo la possa prendere come la verità .
> Mettiamoci anche dalla parte di chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto o no nel dare consigli ma la voliamo smettere anche noi che ne sappiamo se l'altra parte dei nostri compagni/a come avrebbero reagito nel saperlo?
> Un esamino di coscienza ce lo decidiamo a fare?
> ...


Olo il saggio


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> potevi non perdonarlo ed andare avanti con la tua vita.
> Io leggo nella tua scelta un far provare a tua moglie quello che hai provato  nello scoprire il suo tradimento e quindi "sofferenza", ma se ami tua moglie (come sostieni) avresti dovuto evitargliela (mi sembra il minimo).
> Forse ti dovevi fermare un attimo e valutare se  l'unica strada che avrebbe potuto equilibrare il vostro rapporto era quella .


Questo è vero. Ma voi valutate solo il tradimento. Non ho letto davvero nessuno porsi la domanda più importante.
Che è questa. Io ho vissuto molti anni di felicità con lei, ma nessuno può rendersi conto che non era la vita con la persona che volevo. Mi ha tenuto prigioniero con una bugia. Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei avuto tutta un'altra vita? Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei VOLUTO tutta un'altra vita? Oppure con quello che ho scritto vi ho indotti a pensare che davvero il pacchetto attico-mercedes-viaggi, siano stati, magari a ragion veduta, un buon surrogato di una vita vera?


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Le ho detto che sarei andato a cena con una donna e quello che sarebbe successo dopo non lo sapevo. Non potevo assicurarle che le sarei rimasto fedele perchè stavo soffrendo troppo. Lei ha provato a farmi desistere, mi ha proposto di andare in analisi insieme. Ma io ho detto di no. Allora mi ha accusato di avere una storia con questa persona già da tempo, ma io le ho detto che non era così. Inoltre, le nostre giornate sono talmente caotiche che è davvero impossibile avere una storia parallela. Almeno per quanto mi riguarda è così. Quindi le ho detto che l'avevo conosciuta fuori, a Bologna, (un posto che lei odia, come ho spiegato), ma non mi ha creduto. Così alla fine le ho detto che non aveva importanza chi fosse, cosa facesse e da dove provenisse. Era semplicemente una persona che mi piaceva che sarebbe entrata per un giorno nella nostra vita esattamente come Andrea entrò per un giorno nella nostra vita tanto tempo fa. E se lei davvero voleva che io accettassi quella storia di allora, adesso dovrà accettare questa. "Non c'è nella che tu possa fare adesso per evitare questa cosa, puoi solo scegliere se accettarla oppure no. Ed è di più di quello che ho potuto fare io",


Vabbè. Sto leggendo e impallidendo. In tutto questo una sola consolazione, mia personale: dubito che quello che hai raccontato sia vero.


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> ​Olo il saggio


grazie ,ma pratico perchè tra volere e potere c'è una bella differenza che molti non vedono


----------



## farmer (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma ora con tua moglie com'è?  Vi siete parlati?come siete rimasti?


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma voi valutate solo il tradimento. Non ho letto davvero nessuno porsi la domanda più importante.
> Che è questa. Io ho vissuto molti anni di felicità con lei, ma nessuno può rendersi conto che non era la vita con la persona che volevo. Mi ha tenuto prigioniero con una bugia. Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei avuto tutta un'altra vita? Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei VOLUTO tutta un'altra vita? Oppure con quello che ho scritto vi ho indotti a pensare che davvero il pacchetto attico-mercedes-viaggi, siano stati, magari a ragion veduta, un buon surrogato di una vita vera?


Le tue domande sono legittime...
Le reazioni poi sono individuali perché devono tendere a far stare meglio.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma voi valutate solo il tradimento. Non ho letto davvero nessuno porsi la domanda più importante.
> Che è questa. Io ho vissuto molti anni di felicità con lei, ma nessuno può rendersi conto che non era la vita con la persona che volevo. Mi ha tenuto prigioniero con una bugia. Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei avuto tutta un'altra vita? Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei VOLUTO tutta un'altra vita? Oppure con quello che ho scritto vi ho indotti a pensare che davvero il pacchetto attico-mercedes-viaggi, siano stati, magari a ragion veduta, un buon surrogato di una vita vera?



in uno dei miei post ti ho scritto che lei doveva dirtelo da subito, e ho anche scritto che tutta sta "commedia" messa in scena con i suoi amici e la storia in se mi indotto a pensare che si un Fake.
 ci non toglie che il tuo ultimo gesto si corretto.


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Sto leggendo e impallidendo. In tutto questo una sola consolazione, mia personale: dubito che quello che hai raccontato sia vero.


Bentornata. Io invece, mio malgrado, non mi sono mai mosso da qui. Protagonista indiscusso di una storia che faccio fatica a credere che mi sia davvero successa.
Per il resto, navigo a vista, o almeno ci provo...


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Bentornata. Io invece, mio malgrado, non mi sono mai mosso da qui. Protagonista indiscusso di una storia che faccio fatica a credere che mi sia davvero successa.
> Per il resto, navigo a vista, o almeno ci provo...


Scusa. Di solito provo ad ascoltare senza avere giudizi trancianti.

Ma quando ho letto, al di là di tutto  (alla fine che sia vero o no non è affar mio).... Ho pensato  "ma sei impazzito"?

Cioè tu pensi di aver rimesso la palla al centro dicendole, una sera, vado a cena con una. Non ti dico chi è, entrerà per una sera nella nostra coppia". Ma che e'???

Il quizzone fatto alle spalle di vite reali?

Ma stai scherzando o cosa? Se e' una trama, cambia canovaccio.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Mi piaci [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] 

Adesso non ti resta che vedere se la regina sa combattere per il suo Regno o se come la matrigna, che regina lo era per forma, sceglierà la via della morte.

Se è sveglia, capirà pure la Escort. 
Dipende da quanto ha lavorato sui suoi condizionamenti e da quanto il gioco è stato chiaro anche a lei in questi anni. 

Sono dinamiche di potere...se non sono mai state esplicitate però....


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi lenire il proprio dolore, (ed apro una parentesi per rimarcare il fatto che la percezione del dolore è sempre personale e non è possibile generalizzare), cercando di risolvere la cosa senza danneggiare terze persone è un errore. Ma in teoria poteva essere accettabile un comportamento che coinvolgesse una "povera" donna, meglio se anche lei tradita e poi abbandonata recentemente? Perderci una settimana, farla rimettere in tiro, (parrucchiere, manicure, pedicure, un paio di sedute di massaggi tonificanti e tre lampade), un paio di cene nei posti giusti, poi invitarla per un week-end a Venezia, oppure a Firenze, baciarla appassionatamente, scoparla con tutta la rabbia che ho adesso in corpo. Poi riaccompagnarla a casa, darle un bacetto ed una pacca sulla spalla e non rispondere più alle sue chiamate sul cellulare, o rispondere "adesso non posso, ti richiamo più tardi AMMORE"?? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto Un VERO UOMO? Oppure coltivare una nuova relazione con una donna piacente, ma ovviamente esigente, con tutto il (giusto!!), rituale di corteggiamento ed il tempo necessario ad attuarlo? Il tutto in un momento in cui facevo fatica anche a concentrarmi per leggere l'ora sull'orologio? Con l'elevata probabilità di prendermi un "duedipicche" che in questo momento mi avrebbe definitivamente affondato ed avrebbe fatto finire la mia autostima, già di per se ampiamente al di sotto del minimo sopportabile, in prossimità dello zero assoluto?
> Ho letto di pseudo-giustificazioni sulla motivazione che potrebbe essere all'origine dei tradimenti. Sul fatto che il tradimento venga vissuto come un'avventura in una dimensione parallela, in un non-luogo lontano e distante dalla realtà. E quindi, conseguentemente, non può nuocere a chi, come il tradito, vive nella realtà. E questo, è stato ulteriormente specificato, non è un sofismo. Il tradimento vissuto come sogno. A Napoli credo che si chiami "cazzimma".
> 
> Io sto cercando di salvare il mio matrimonio. Prima non era possibile. Non ero disposto ad investire gli ultimi 20-30 anni della mia vita imbottito di psicofarmaci, paranoico, rancoroso, incattivito. Io non ero e non sono così. Io sono e sto tornando ad esserlo un uomo buono. Una persona che si è costruito da solo aprezzo di grandi rinunce e sacrifici. Un uomo abituato anche in ufficio a valutare le pratiche per quello che sono e le persone per come mi si presentano. E non basandomi su chi me le presenta. Non ho debiti e non voglio neanche crediti. Avevo un credito con mia moglie e l'ho riscosso quasi immediatamente, come è mio costume.
> Lei è una donna forte ed era in torto marcio, anche se qualcuno ha sprecato fiumi di inchiostro per cercare di convincermi del contrario, perchè così gli faceva comodo pensare. Adesso abbiamo tutti gli elementi per continuare, sostenendoci vicendevolmente. Se lei lo vorrà.


Ti capisco. 
Inoltre non capisco chi dice che adesso la moglie soffre come lui. Secondo me chi ha tradito non ama, quindi non credo affatto  che la moglie soffra. 
Rimango però sempre del parrere che colmare un vuoto affettivo non si può andando da “ professioniste “


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piaci [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]
> 
> Adesso non ti resta che vedere se la regina sa combattere per il suo Regno o se come la matrigna, che regina lo era per forma, sceglierà la via della morte.
> 
> ...


Non condivido
Se è sveglia chiude tutto.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non condivido
> Se è sveglia chiude tutto.


Credo stiate dicendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma perché dovrebbe essere la moglie a non volere più ? Ma insomma è stata lei che ha rovinato tutto !
Non importa se ieri o 10 anni fa. La moglie lo fa attento di non fare stupidaggini, ma lei non si trova più nella posizione di predicare. La moglie pretende fedeltà, ma non è fedele ? 

Se la moglie adesso vuole la separazione e non passa sopra come faceva a pretendere che lui la perdonasse ?


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

*a random*

ma che tristezza sei andato a puttane 
non ho parole
è sempre 1-0 per tua moglie
spero siano tutte balle

ciaone


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe essere la moglie a non volere più ? Ma insomma è stata lei che ha rovinato tutto !
> Non importa se ieri o 10 anni fa. La moglie lo fa attento di non fare stupidaggini, ma lei non si trova più nella posizione di predicare. La moglie pretende fedeltà, ma non è fedele ?
> 
> Se la moglie adesso vuole la separazione e non passa sopra come faceva a pretendere che lui la perdonasse ?


C'è modo e modo anche di mancare di rispetto.
Questo è imperdonabile.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non condivido
> Se è sveglia chiude tutto.


Non so se siano questioni da condividere oppure no. 

Sono dinamiche relazionali. 

Se avessi un re che ha costruito il suo Regno su una menzogna e se, scoperta la menzogna (malamente protetta, è in questo ci vedrei disattenzione grave) si trasformasse in tiranno, gli toglierei almeno una parte del regno (il corpo) e lo testerei. 

Se non è in grado di combattere per il suo Regno (me) non è degno di essere il mio re. 

Se facessi quello che lei ha fatto a G. col cazzo che due carezzine rimettere boero tutto in ordine. 
E io a lui eh. 

In altre relazioni, questa cosa, neanche la percepivo. 

Ma ogni relazione è a sé. Secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Credo stiate dicendo la stessa cosa.


No, no. 

Stiamo dicendo due cose opposte.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> ma che tristezza sei andato a puttane
> non ho parole
> è sempre 1-0 per tua moglie
> spero siano tutte balle
> ...


Ma davvero la scriminante la vedi sul fatto che fosse una puttana?

Non sul fatto che glielo ha detto in quel modo?


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma davvero la scriminante la vedi sul fatto che fosse una puttana?
> 
> Non sul fatto che glielo ha detto in quel modo?



mi sono perso come glielo ha detto.....
non l'ho letto


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, no.
> 
> Stiamo dicendo due cose opposte.


Quando di mezzo c'è una famiglia non ti puoi permettere questi giochi. Li puoi fare (da scemo) per un attico o una Mercedes. Non per una persona che ha condiviso con te una vita, nel bene e nel male. Non con due figli. Forse a 18 anni, eh, giusto per fare qualche cretinata.

Ragazzi.... Oh.... Se le responsabilità non ci cambiano, e non ci crescono, il problema non è la menzogna su cui possiamo avere basato una vita. Il problema è quello che resta di noi anche al netto della menzogna. Di noi, non dell'altro.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> mi sono perso come glielo ha detto.....
> non l'ho letto


E' uno degli ultimi messaggi che ho quotato.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quando di mezzo c'è una famiglia non ti puoi permettere questi giochi. Li puoi fare (da scemo) per un attico o una Mercedes. Non per una persona che ha condiviso con te una vita, nel bene e nel male. Non con due figli. Forse a 18 anni, eh, giusto per fare qualche cretinata.
> 
> Ragazzi.... Oh.... Se le responsabilità non ci cambiano, e non ci crescono, il problema non è la menzogna su cui possiamo avere basato una vita. Il problema è quello che resta di noi anche al netto della menzogna. Di noi, non dell'altro.


Quoto


----------



## Annina123 (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piaci [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]
> 
> Adesso non ti resta che vedere se la regina sa combattere per il suo Regno o se come la matrigna, che regina lo era per forma, sceglierà la via della morte.
> 
> ...


Concordo solo sul fatto che siano dinamiche di potere... che niente hanno a che vedere però, per come sono fatta io, con amore e famiglia.


----------



## Annina123 (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quando di mezzo c'è una famiglia non ti puoi permettere questi giochi. Li puoi fare (da scemo) per un attico o una Mercedes. Non per una persona che ha condiviso con te una vita, nel bene e nel male. Non con due figli. Forse a 18 anni, eh, giusto per fare qualche cretinata.
> 
> Ragazzi.... Oh.... Se le responsabilità non ci cambiano, e non ci crescono, il problema non è la menzogna su cui possiamo avere basato una vita. Il problema è quello che resta di noi anche al netto della menzogna. Di noi, non dell'altro.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## MariLea (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so se siano questioni da condividere oppure no.
> 
> Sono dinamiche relazionali.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto :up:
che poi è facile dal di fuori essere tutti dei fenomeni più che corretti...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> ma la aveva mio padre...Ford Escort 940 verde metallizzato. Tenuta tanti anni, fino al 1987. La mia prima macchina.


E in questi giorni di nostalgia...  ti sei fatto un giro!


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi mi sarei dovuto accontentare di una che stava peggio di me, buttarle addosso il vagone carico di m...a che mi sento dentro per poi dirle, "grazie ci siamo divertiti". Una persona che neanche mi piaceva? A me sembra questo da sfigato.


Quoto. Intrinsecamente il consiglio datoti , conteneva questo assunto; oppure l'auspicio di una relazione ....
Oppure , di non muoverti,ed interpretare "fedelmente"  il copione , obbedendo alla regia...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Perché se sei tanto bravo potevi trovare una donna libera e desiderosa di sesso e conquistarla
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Minkia......ma t'ha fatto lo spiegone, del perché è del percome......


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E in questi giorni di nostalgia...  ti sei fatto un giro!


Secondo me il problema non è il giro che si è fatto. E neppure chi ha scelto per farsi il giro. E capisco pure  (in verità non molto, ma qui do' atto che ognuno è fatto alla sua maniera) che si possa, in certi momenti della vita, avere voglia di concedersi quello che non ci si e' mai concessi.

Non metto becco, su questo.

Quello che ho trovato davvero orripilante (si, proprio orripilante) e' che lui sia andato da lei a dirle che andava a scopare un'altra.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> prendo te come spunto ma non ce l'ho con quelli che lo criticano, forse l'ho fatto anche io  ma mi chiedo avete letto qui le storie vissute da chi è stato tradito e chi ha tradito.
> Per qualcuno come prima ritorsione  si è rifatto tradendo e non sto a fare nomi , chi si è lasciato di brutto e chi ha fatto buon viso e cattivo gioco è rimasto cercando di capire l'errore dell'altra parte che ha tradito ,questo per dire possiamo criticare perchè noi la vediamo diversamente ma non è che la persona a cui ci riferiamo la possa prendere come la verità .
> Mettiamoci anche dalla parte di chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto o no nel dare consigli ma la voliamo smettere anche noi che ne sappiamo se l'altra parte dei nostri compagni/a come avrebbero reagito nel saperlo?
> Un esamino di coscienza ce lo decidiamo a fare?
> ...


Bravo,papale papale.....(Accetti ma non condividi).


----------



## Dina74 (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Minkia......ma t'ha fatto lo spiegone, del perché è del percome......


Quindi??? Non posso esprimere un pensiero?

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Inoltre non capisco chi dice che adesso la moglie soffre come lui. Secondo me chi ha tradito non ama, quindi non credo affatto  che la moglie soffra.
> Rimango però sempre del parrere che colmare un vuoto affettivo non si può andando da “ professioniste “


Parole sante.
Ma qui c'è in gioco la leva del potere (lo spiega bene Ipazia).
Diciamo che,come in una società, il socio di minoranza è stato costretto a fare un aumento di capitale; pena la perdita della voce in capitolo...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Quindi??? Non posso esprimere un pensiero?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo, ma non hai capito il suo punto di vista e le sue motivazioni. O non hai letto tutto...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è il giro che si è fatto. E neppure chi ha scelto per farsi il giro. E capisco pure  (in verità non molto, ma qui do' atto che ognuno è fatto alla sua maniera) che si possa, in certi momenti della vita, avere voglia di concedersi quello che non ci si e' mai concessi.
> 
> Non metto becco, su questo.
> 
> Quello che ho trovato davvero orripilante (si, proprio orripilante) e' che lui sia andato da lei a dirle che andava a scopare un'altra.


Era finalizzato a quello....Tra l'altro mette in mano a lei il pallino! E non sarei poi così sicuro che lui non voglia mollare tutto; lei sarà obbligata a mandare giù il boccone,o sfasciare la famiglia, ben sapendo che quello è solo l'inizio.... Il nostro,con calma, si guarderà attorno e, non scommetterei che tra un anno saranno ancora assieme; mutuo o non mutuo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Era finalizzato a quello....Tra l'altro mette in mano a lei il pallino! E non sarei poi così sicuro che lui non voglia mollare tutto; lei sarà obbligata a mandare giù il boccone,o sfasciare la famiglia, ben sapendo che quello è solo l'inizio.... Il nostro,con calma, si guarderà attorno e, non scommetterei che tra un anno saranno ancora assieme; mutuo o non mutuo.


Per me invece sarebbe venuto meno quel minimo di rispetto che è comunque dovuto pure al tuo peggiore nemico, figuriamoci a quella che è stata la tua compagna di una vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Alla fine, hai caricato le valigie nel Mercedes?


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non è il giro che si è fatto. E neppure chi ha scelto per farsi il giro. E capisco pure  (in verità non molto, ma qui do' atto che ognuno è fatto alla sua maniera) che si possa, in certi momenti della vita, avere voglia di concedersi quello che non ci si e' mai concessi.
> 
> Non metto becco, su questo.
> 
> Quello che ho trovato davvero orripilante (si, proprio orripilante) e' che lui sia andato da lei a dirle che andava a scopare un'altra.



Io non dico bugie.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me invece sarebbe venuto meno quel minimo di rispetto che è comunque dovuto pure al tuo peggiore nemico, figuriamoci a quella che è stata la tua compagna di una vita.


Poco ma sicuro...Ma quella evidentemente ,era una condizione ineludibile per lui, anche in un contesto di sentimenti , non solo speculativo. Le regole ed criteri in una coppia sono talmente soggettivi che non è possibile interpretarli da fuori. Io capisco però la reazione di lui; anche se aggiunge merda a merda (per me).


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Alla fine, hai caricato le valigie nel Mercedes?



Sono a casa. Da sabato. Mi ha preparato un lettino in mansarda. Freddo d'inverno e caldo d'estate. Era pronto da venerdi sera, mi hanno riferito i bambini, hanno chiesto alla mamma  e lei ha risposto "papà torna domani, ma abbiamo litigato e quindi dormirà sopra per un po".   Ha capito tutto e mi odia, in questo momento. In un primo momento pensavo che mi stesse per tirare piatti e pentole in testa, alla faccia del buon viso a cattivo gioco. Ma a suo dire l'odio passerà. E non vuole che vada in giro a sfasciare tutto, ho fatto anche troppi casini per i suoi gusti. Adesso ci vorrà tempo e amore per venirne fuori. Ma io sono sicuro che se non accadrà niente altro ce la faremo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io non dico bugie.


No, anzi mi sembri ossessionato dalle bugie.
Però c'è anche modo e modo di lasciare una persona, specialmente quando ci hai condiviso tanto. Che non è che a separarsi in brutti rapporti sia un guadagno eh. Una vittoria. Specialmente quando ci sono figli di mezzo. E responsabilità vuol dire anche fare i conti con tutto questo. Mi raccomando, almeno ai vostri figli a questo punto mentite, se non fosse possibile lasciarli completamente fuori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono a casa. Da sabato. Mi ha preparato un lettino in mansarda. Freddo d'inverno e caldo d'estate. Era pronto da venerdi sera, mi hanno riferito i bambini, hanno chiesto alla mamma  e lei ha risposto "papà torna domani, ma abbiamo litigato e quindi dormirà sopra per un po".   Ha capito tutto e mi odia, in questo momento. In un primo momento pensavo che mi stesse per tirare piatti e pentole in testa, alla faccia del buon viso a cattivo gioco. Ma a suo dire l'odio passerà. E non vuole che vada in giro a sfasciare tutto, ho fatto anche troppi casini per i suoi gusti. Adesso ci vorrà tempo e amore per venirne fuori. Ma io sono sicuro che se non accadrà niente altro ce la faremo.


non sei più dalla mamma? Perchè?


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Lei mi deve rispettare come persona e non fare finta di compatirmi come cornuto. Adesso siamo su un piano paritario e quando ci sarà da scornarsi lo faremo senza falsi pietismi o carichi di angoscianti sensi di colpa o di inadeguatezza sulla schiena. Siamo quelli che eravamo prima, due persone che scelgono e decidono pragmaticamente per il bene nostro e dei bambini. Che si sono scelte e come dite voi riscelte  10 anni fa e come aggiungo io scelte ancora una volta adesso.


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sei più dalla mamma? Perchè?



Perchè a casa spero di scopare gratis.


----------



## sheldon (5 Marzo 2018)

*Vado OT*

Ma quanto guadagnano le persone assunte nella PA?
Perchè la moglie è diventata dirigente col concorso di Ottobre e Random non lo è ancora,praticamente fino ad Ottobre 2 quadri,ma con attico o casa fronte mare,mercedes e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta...vuoi vedere che saranno stati quegli 80 Euro generosamente distribuiti da Renzi?


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei mi deve rispettare come persona e non fare finta di compatirmi come cornuto. Adesso siamo su un piano paritario e quando ci sarà da scornarsi lo faremo senza falsi pietismi o carichi di angoscianti sensi di colpa o di inadeguatezza sulla schiena. Siamo quelli che eravamo prima, due persone che scelgono e decidono pragmaticamente per il bene nostro e dei bambini. Che si sono scelte e come dite voi riscelte  10 anni fa e come aggiungo io scelte ancora una volta adesso.


  Se pensi che lei ti abbia compatito come cornuto in una qualche fase della sua vita, laciala. In questi giorni non saresti certo riuscito a riscattare quel suo pensiero, saresti diventato forse solo un cornuto vendicativo.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei mi deve rispettare come persona e non fare finta di compatirmi come cornuto. Adesso siamo su un piano paritario e quando ci sarà da scornarsi lo faremo senza falsi pietismi o carichi di angoscianti sensi di colpa o di inadeguatezza sulla schiena. Siamo quelli che eravamo prima, due persone che scelgono e decidono pragmaticamente per il bene nostro e dei bambini. Che si sono scelte e come dite voi riscelte  10 anni fa e come aggiungo io scelte ancora una volta adesso.


Cioè due misfatti sono meglio di uno, da portare sulla coppia??? Se vedo che la macchina e' ammaccata sul lato destro (causa moglie distratta) do' una bella botta anche a sinistra, così la si ripara meglio ed entrambi possono rimproverare un incidente all'altro?

Come dire che se scopro una moglie che ha dilapidato il patrimonio familiare, prima penso a dilapidare anche i miei soldi (non a metterli al sicuro, se del caso) e tutto quello che in comune e' rimasto.
E poi si riparte entrambi in mutande. Le responsabilità ce le becchiamo in un altro giro.

Fantastico.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ma quanto guadagnano le persone assunte nella PA?
> Perchè la moglie è diventata dirigente col concorso di Ottobre e Random non lo è ancora,praticamente fino ad Ottobre 2 quadri,ma con attico o casa fronte mare,mercedes e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta...vuoi vedere che saranno stati quegli 80 Euro generosamente distribuiti da Renzi?


Spero che non siano in magistratura.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè due misfatti sono meglio di uno, da portare sulla coppia??? Se vedo che la macchina e' ammaccata sul lato destro (causa moglie distratta) do' una bella botta anche a sinistra, così la si ripara meglio ed entrambi possono rimproverare un incidente all'altro?  Come dire che se scopro una moglie che ha dilapidato il patrimonio familiare, prima penso a dilapidare anche i miei soldi (non a metterli al sicuro, se del caso) e tutto quello che in comune e' rimasto. E poi si riparte entrambi in mutande. Le responsabilità ce le becchiamo in un altro giro.  Fantastico.


  No, lui ha detto un'altra cosa, rileggi con attenzione, è la parola cornuto che è il perno.


----------



## void (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei mi deve rispettare come persona e non fare finta di compatirmi come cornuto. Adesso siamo su un piano paritario e quando ci sarà da scornarsi lo faremo senza falsi pietismi o carichi di angoscianti sensi di colpa o di inadeguatezza sulla schiena. Siamo quelli che eravamo prima, due persone che scelgono e decidono pragmaticamente per il bene nostro e dei bambini. Che si sono scelte e come dite voi riscelte  10 anni fa e come aggiungo io scelte ancora una volta adesso.


Non siete su un piano paritario. Lei lo ha fatto perché gli andava, tu ti sei sentito obbligato.
Avete una scopata extra a testa, ma solo lei ha veramente scelto di farlo.

Comunque se questo ti risolverà il problema, meglio cosi.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non siete su un piano paritario. Lei lo ha fatto perché gli andava, tu ti sei sentito obbligato. Avete una scopata extra a testa, ma solo lei ha veramente scelto di farlo.  Comunque se questo ti risolverà il problema, meglio cosi.


  E' la questione del mancato rispetto il fulcro centrale, non il numero delle scopate da pareggiare.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Perchè a casa spero di scopare gratis.


In mansarda, pulisci bene.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In mansarda, pulisci bene.


Soprattutto negli angoli, le donne ci tengono!


----------



## Annina123 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono a casa. Da sabato. Mi ha preparato un lettino in mansarda. Freddo d'inverno e caldo d'estate. Era pronto da venerdi sera, mi hanno riferito i bambini, hanno chiesto alla mamma  e lei ha risposto "papà torna domani, ma abbiamo litigato e quindi dormirà sopra per un po".   Ha capito tutto e mi odia, in questo momento. In un primo momento pensavo che mi stesse per tirare piatti e pentole in testa, alla faccia del buon viso a cattivo gioco. Ma a suo dire l'odio passerà. E non vuole che vada in giro a sfasciare tutto, ho fatto anche troppi casini per i suoi gusti. Adesso ci vorrà tempo e amore per venirne fuori. Ma io sono sicuro che se non accadrà niente altro ce la faremo.


Be'... se lei l'ha presa così... allora forse aveva ragione lui.


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Perchè a casa spero di scopare gratis.



ricordati l'ingoio eh...


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, lui ha detto un'altra cosa, rileggi con attenzione, è la parola cornuto che è il perno.


Abbi pazienza, ma cosa cambia?


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Perchè a casa spero di scopare gratis.


Questa cosa è inopportuna , ridondante e, soprattutto ,azzererebbe tutto, mettendo  fine anche a questo epistolario surreale.....


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se pensi che lei ti abbia compatito come cornuto in una qualche fase della sua vita, laciala. In questi giorni non saresti certo riuscito a riscattare quel suo pensiero, saresti diventato forse solo un cornuto vendicativo.


Vero.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma cosa cambia?


  Secondo me gli brucia il giudizio (presunto) di lei e l'inganno su una che di fronte ti fa credere di avere un valore, mentre dentro pensa che sei solo un "cornuto". Più di qualsiasi scopata per debolezza o piacere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Perchè a casa spero di scopare gratis.


costato troppo lo svago di Bologna?


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> costato troppo lo svago di Bologna?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque è rimasta con lui per altri 10 anni.
E ci ha fatto 2 figli...
Non mi sembra che non ci tenga a Random..


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo,papale papale.....(Accetti ma non condividi).


grazie  della correzione , ma tanto si capiva lo stesso:facepalm:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> costato troppo lo svago di Bologna?


ma no, la narrativa è cambiata, rapido cambio di copione.
Quella di Bologna è scomparsa ed è subentrata una escort.
Di alto bordo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Comunque è rimasta con lui per altri 10 anni.
> E ci ha fatto 2 figli...
> Non mi sembra che non ci tenga a Random..


 per 10 anni vivere con uno di cui non ti frega niente, è dura.Quindi lei ci tiene.
Se lo avesse confessato appena accaduto, credo che random l'avrebbe perdonata. Ne sono certa. 
È come sta ponendo la cosa ora che credo complichera di molto il rapporto.
Alla peggio, lui scopera con la bolognese.
E lei fara sessioni di aggiornamento, con colleghi discreti.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ma no, la narrativa è cambiata, rapido cambio di copione.
> Quella di Bologna è scomparsa ed è subentrata una escort.
> Di alto bordo...


Lui alto.. noi solo bordo....macchina


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> ma no, la narrativa è cambiata, rapido cambio di copione.
> Quella di Bologna è scomparsa ed è subentrata una escort.
> Di alto bordo...


 è la stessa persona del centro commerciale, o no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lui alto.. noi solo bordo....macchina


quanto fai il difficile


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per 10 anni vivere con uno di cui non ti frega niente, è dura.Quindi lei ci tiene.
> Se lo avesse confessato appena accaduto, credo che random l'avrebbe perdonata. Ne sono certa.
> È come sta ponendo la cosa ora che credo complichera di molto il rapporto.
> Alla peggio, lui scopera con la bolognese.
> E lei fara sessioni di aggiornamento, con colleghi discreti.


Drastica... 
Comunque non ho capito se la moglie sa della zoccolona ??


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

ormai anche random ha perso il filo del discorso, tra zoccole, bolognesi, centri commerciali ecc


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Drastica...
> Comunque non ho capito se la moglie sa della zoccolona ??


 si gliel'ha detto lui prima di andarci


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanto fai il difficile


iooooo. Ma dai


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> si gliel'ha detto lui prima di andarci


Prima non vuol dire che poi lo ha fatto... Può sempre tenerselo per se


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è la stessa persona del centro commerciale, o no?


Anch'io pensavo... ma gli spettatori mi hanno detto di no: mi sarei perso qualche scena del film.
Il che è comprensibile: parecchio noioso sto film


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Drastica...
> Comunque non ho capito se la moglie sa della zoccolona ??


si glielo ha detto, su caro non distrarti che di casino ce n'è già abbastanza


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> iooooo. Ma dai


del porcello si usa tutto, della porcella....... pure:rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si glielo ha detto, su caro non distrarti che di casino ce n'è già abbastanza


A me piace il caos...e mi distraggo facilmente... [emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me piace il caos...e mi distraggo facilmente... [emoji41]


qui però devi stare attento 
Nel caos si finisce nel buco sbagliato


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> del porcello si usa tutto, della porcella....... pure:rotfl:


Appunto, mai fatto il difficile. Io non butto niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io pensavo... ma gli spettatori mi hanno detto di no: mi sarei perso qualche scena del film.
> Il che è comprensibile: parecchio noioso sto film


 strano, va beh ad ogni modo costoso è stato l'approccio


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> qui però devi stare attento
> Nel caos si finisce nel buco sbagliato


Allora farò attenzione... Su certi argomenti è meglio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> del porcello si usa tutto, della porcella....... pure:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora farò attenzione... Su certi argomenti è meglio


non si sa mai dove si scivola


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Comunque è rimasta con lui per altri 10 anni.
> E ci ha fatto 2 figli...
> Non mi sembra che non ci tenga a Random..


Scommetto che anche lui potrà starci adesso altri 10 anni e di fare altri due figli .
Il punto non è questo: se è rimasta non significa per forza amore, possono significare tante altre cose.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si sa mai dove si scivola


Sulla[emoji529]


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sulla[emoji529]


 e lì sono dolori......


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scommetto che anche lui potrà starci adesso altri 10 anni e di fare altri due figli .
> Il punto non è questo: se è rimasta non significa per forza amore, possono significare tante altre cose.


Di solito 2 figli non li fai con uno che consideri cornuto... Almeno spero..


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e lì sono dolori......


[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji15][emoji15]


 sei mai caduto su una banana?


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Di solito 2 figli non li fai con uno che consideri cornuto... Almeno spero..


Purtroppo tanta gente ha fatto nello stesso momento figli e corna.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei mai caduto su una banana?


Evito passi falsi...


----------



## oriente70 (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Purtroppo tanta gente ha fatto nello stesso momento figli e corna.


Era proprio ammmore


----------



## Diletta (5 Marzo 2018)

*@random*

Hai scritto una cosa emblematica che è passata inosservata in uno dei tuoi post passati.
'Il matrimonio era già finito'. 
Il tuo agire non ha compromesso niente di quanto lo sia già il tuo matrimonio, hai solo fatto in modo di ripristinare un equilibrio per te fondamentale poiché eravate su piani completamente differenti. 
E' cosi' che ti percepivi, ora siete su di un piano paritario, al di là di tutte le speculazioni che sono state fatte per trovare lo stesso una diversità.
Ne avevi bisogno?
Ovviamente sì se lo hai fatto. E allora hai fatto bene.
Hai trovato un modo per farti stare meglio...è quello che fanno tutti i traditi, ciascuno trova la sua via per sopravvivere alla tempesta che si scaraventa su di essi.
E chi può affermare che il tuo modo è sbagliato rispetto ad un altro?
Che è immorale? 
La porta all' immoralità è già stata aperta dall' altra metà della coppia, non da te, e si sa bene che un`azione porta sempre una reazione.
Da qui in avanti ci vorrà una volontà comune per recuperare e con questo intendo raccogliere insieme i pezzi per salvare il salvabile e spero anche di più.
Ma tu conosci l`entità del danno al vostro matrimonio e l'hai espressa con la frase che ho citato all`inizio.
Che comunque potrebbe anche col tempo modificarsi...cosa che ti auguro di cuore!


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa emblematica che è passata inosservata in uno dei tuoi post passati.
> 'Il matrimonio era già finito'.
> Il tuo agire non ha compromesso niente di quanto lo sia già il tuo matrimonio, hai solo fatto in modo di ripristinare un equilibrio per te fondamentale poiché eravate su piani completamente differenti.
> E' cosi' che ti percepivi, ora siete su di un piano paritario, al di là di tutte le speculazioni che sono state fatte per trovare lo stesso una diversità.
> ...


Anche io avevo raccolto quella frase ,ma contrasta con l'obiettivo che lui si è dato del recupero,per i figli,lo status,il mutuo.... O meglio, la consapevolezza che sia finito e si possa reggere solo su delle convenienze od obblighi,mi farebbe dire di tutto ,meno che mi scoperei la moglie per non andare a zoccole. Se i presupposti son quelli, ne dovrà spendere di soldi,abbassando il target  ed il cachet,per non dissanguare il conto corrente....
A meno di una vera relazione parallela .


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Anche io avevo raccolto quella frase ,ma contrasta con l'obiettivo che lui si è dato del recupero,per i figli,lo status,il mutuo.... O meglio, la consapevolezza che sia finito e si possa reggere solo su delle convenienze od obblighi,mi farebbe dire di tutto ,meno che mi scoperei la moglie per non andare a zoccole. Se i presupposti son quelli, ne dovrà spendere di soldi,abbassando il target  ed il cachet,per non dissanguare il conto corrente....
> A meno di una vera relazione parallela .



Se una persona, come Ginevra, continua a punzecchiarti continuamente, alla fine può succedere che arrivi una risposta buttata senza che sia stata valutata appieno.


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non siete su un piano paritario. Lei lo ha fatto perché gli andava, tu ti sei sentito obbligato.
> Avete una scopata extra a testa, ma solo lei ha veramente scelto di farlo.
> 
> Comunque se questo ti risolverà il problema, meglio cosi.



Ed è sempre lei che ha in mano il pallino della scelta. Lei ha scelto di rimanere 10 anni fa, lei ha scelto di tenermi in casa adesso. In realtà il mio è stato solo un gesto di ribellione inconsulto, dettato dalla rabbia. Ma sono contento di averlo fatto. Perchè adesso mi sembra davvero di stare meglio. Riesco a non pensare a quello che è successo allora, mentre prima la testa andava a finire sempre li, ma non voglio più dire in quale punto preciso perchè troppe volte quel mio sfogo è stato utilizzato per farmi male in questi giorni.Tutti ipersensibili con il culo degli altri...


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per 10 anni vivere con uno di cui non ti frega niente, è dura.Quindi lei ci tiene.
> Se lo avesse confessato appena accaduto, credo che random l'avrebbe perdonata. Ne sono certa.
> È come sta ponendo la cosa ora che credo complichera di molto il rapporto.
> Alla peggio, lui scopera con la bolognese.
> E lei fara sessioni di aggiornamento, con colleghi discreti.



Perdonata? A botta calda? Senza figli e senza mutuo di mezzo? 
Se non hai capito neanche questo, allora per davvero hai letto quello che volevi leggere tu e non quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## The guardian (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ed è sempre lei che ha in mano il pallino della scelta. Lei ha scelto di rimanere 10 anni fa, lei ha scelto di tenermi in casa adesso. In realtà il mio è stato solo un gesto di ribellione inconsulto, dettato dalla rabbia. Ma sono contento di averlo fatto. Perchè adesso mi sembra davvero di stare meglio. Riesco a non pensare a quello che è successo allora, mentre prima la testa andava a finire sempre li, ma non voglio più dire in quale punto preciso perchè troppe volte quel mio sfogo è stato utilizzato per farmi male in questi giorni.Tutti ipersensibili con il culo degli altri...


abbiamo risolto i problemi di milioni di persone tradite !!! oleeeeeeee
basta andare a farsi una escort e passa la paura !!!


----------



## sheldon (5 Marzo 2018)

Random,non ci hai detto pero' una informazione che ci avrebbe fatto capire molto di piu' di te,entrare veramente nell'intimo,comprendere meglio il tuo modo di pensare,farci capire che tipo di rapporto fisico hai con tua moglie.
La domanda fondamentale è:"Brasiliana o Russa?"


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> abbiamo risolto i problemi di milioni di persone tradite !!! oleeeeeeee
> basta andare a farsi una escort e passa la paura !!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi tutto a posto?
Il nostro amico è tornato nel suo lupanare?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi tutto a posto?
> Il nostro amico è tornato nel suo lupanare?


Relegato in soffitta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Relegato in soffitta.


Come le cose vecchie?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Come le cose vecchie?


Fra poco la signora chiamerà il robivecchi


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> è tornato nel suo lupanare?



Oxford.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se una persona, come Ginevra, continua a punzecchiarti continuamente, alla fine può succedere che arrivi una risposta buttata senza che sia stata valutata appieno.


Ah.  Infatti, coglievo l'incongruenza.  Inoltre hai detto che sei ancora attratto da lei e che la ami (anche se non saprei definire l'amore).
Allora , anche in questo caso ,ci sarebbe poco altro da dire. Se tua moglie accetta e, soprattutto comprende la tua reazione,allora, resta solo da dire:"e vissero felici e contenti".
(Io invece ho un blocco,ma anche mia moglie , per il sesso tra noi: stai a vedere che è finito lammmore....mah! Però anche se riusciamo a comunicare,ed abbiamo un progetto in comune , nuova casa che sto facendo sistemare dove stavamo prima, troviamo sempre un pretesto per litigare,e allora.....).


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Oxford.


Ma quale ocsfordo solo la quinta alimentare


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quindi tutto a posto?
> Il nostro amico è tornato nel suo lupanare?





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale ocsfordo solo la quinta alimentare



è evidente


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma quale ocsfordo solo la quinta alimentare


Si, però , l'hai fatta cinque volte , eh...eh...eh....


----------



## random (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah.  Infatti, coglievo l'incongruenza.  Inoltre hai detto che sei ancora attratto da lei e che la ami (anche se non saprei definire l'amore).
> Allora , anche in questo caso ,ci sarebbe poco altro da dire. Se tua moglie accetta e, soprattutto comprende la tua reazione,allora, resta solo da dire:"e vissero felici e contenti".
> (Io invece ho un blocco,ma anche mia moglie , per il sesso tra noi: stai a vedere che è finito lammmore....mah! Però anche se riusciamo a comunicare,ed abbiamo un progetto in comune , nuova casa che sto facendo sistemare dove stavamo prima, troviamo sempre un pretesto per litigare,e allora.....).



Non credo di essere la persona più adatta per dare consigli a nessuno. Tuttavia sono convinto che non sempre aspettare che l'incendio si spenga da solo sia la tattica giusta da utilizzare. Prima o poi si spegnerà, questo è vero, ma se prima di spegnersi ti ha completamente bruciato l'anima poi cosa puoi fare? Passeggiare tra le rovine della tua vita? Allora non è meglio tirarci una secchiata d'acqua per vedere cosa succede? Perso per perso, io l'ho fatto e comunque vada potrò dire di averci provato.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quando di mezzo c'è una famiglia non ti puoi permettere questi giochi. Li puoi fare (da scemo) per un attico o una Mercedes. Non per una persona che ha condiviso con te una vita, nel bene e nel male. Non con due figli. Forse a 18 anni, eh, giusto per fare qualche cretinata.
> 
> Ragazzi.... Oh.... Se le responsabilità non ci cambiano, e non ci crescono, il problema non è la menzogna su cui possiamo avere basato una vita. Il problema è quello che resta di noi anche al netto della menzogna. Di noi, non dell'altro.


Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice. 

Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento. 

Ma più che altro tradendo IO ho messo in gioco il patto della famiglia. 

E a quel punto non mi metto a fare la morale al tradito. 
Metto in conto le conseguenze. 

Fra cui che mi mandi a fare in culo, famiglia compresa. 

Mi spiego? 

Come traditrice posso fare due cose: 

- mentire bene. 
E per mentire bene intendo che in un tradimento già essere in due a saperlo si è in troppi. 

- accogliere il dolore dell'altro. 
Se voglio rimanere. E quindi mettermi in gioco ma per davvero. 
Senza raccontare cazzate, senza minimizzare e soprattutto dando valore al dolore dell'altro e a come lo manifesta. 
Dolore che ho creato io. 

Detto questo. 
Se esiste la possibilità di questi giochi, ed è una possibilità che esiste in ogni relazione perchè nelle relazioni si gioca anche il potere individuale, la modalità di questa possibilità è responsabilità di entrambi. 
Responsabilità che si spalma negli anni passati insieme. 

Sono arrivati qui insieme. E questo qui e ora è frutto delle azioni di entrambi. 

Non mi soffermo sulle azioni della moglie di random.

Al posto di random altro che escort. 
Perchè ha tradito coinvolgendo un esercito. 
Perchè ha tradito mentendo male e mettendo la situazione e il segreto in mano ad una che considera una sguattera. 
Perchè si è messa in una posizione di ricattabilità (che ha coinvolto entrambi) sia nelle vita familiare ma anche sul lavoro. 
Perchè l'ha esposto per anni senza che lui ne sapesse nulla. 

Perchè quando il bubbone è scoppiato (ed è scoppiato perchè si è scelta male lei gli alleati) si è comportata come una gallina impazzita che faceva finta di indossare la corona del comando, mettendosi addirittura a dettare lei le condizioni a cui si sarebbe dovuto muovere random come se lui fosse un povero deficiente obnubilato dal dolore e dall'amore.  
Mancandogli di rispetto. 

Sia in quell'infelice uscita in cui ha affermato che l'avrebbe accompagnato ad un concorso perchè se no lui da solo non ce l'avrebbe fatta. 
Sia montando una pantomima come quella che ha montato nel momento della uscita di lui da casa, facendola passare come concessione di intelligenza e tutela ma di nuovo trattando lui come un omuncolo a cui presentare una situazione già decisa e costruita. 

Anzichè accogliere il suo dolore l'ha sminuito. E l'ha pure umiliato. Nei fatti. 

Un bel bagno di umiltà, e penserei lo stesso di me se fossi al posto di lei, non le fa che bene. 

Se G. si comportasse come si è comportata lei, lo farei saltare sulla graticola, prima ancora di decidere se rimanere o andare. 
Se io mi comportassi con G. come lei si è comportata con random, G. mi farebbe letteralmente vedere i sorci verdi e prima ancora di decidere se stare o andare. 

E mica per il tradimento. Ma per tutta la modalità con cui il potere relazionale è stato gestito. 

La famiglia? 

Che razza di famiglia è dove lo sbilanciamento è tale per cui uno dei due tratta con sufficienza l'altro in un momento di fragilità? 
Prima si aggiustano gli equilibri, e poi se ne può riparlare.

Lui mi è piaciuto perchè ha squarciato il velo. 
Forse è la volta che possono parlare di potere e di equilibrio dinamico in modo chiaro. 

Se non ce l'a fanno, semplicemente non sarebbe stato possibile se non a prezzo del subire la situazione da parte di uno dei due. 

Lui sarà anche la spalla di questa donna magnifica e intelligentissima (che ha fra l'altro dipinto lui così) ma se lei si dimentica dell'importanza di aver avuto accanto lui per tutti questi anni, e non glielo dimostra anche piegando la testolina di fronte a lui...di che famiglia si sta parlando? 
Quella del mulino bianco. 

Dove la coppia, e gli equilibri di coppia vengono fatti fuori in nome del progetto. 

E capisco che in alcune situaizoni forse non possa che essere così. 
Ma se c'è la possibilità che non sia così, se esiste ancora una coppia, perchè lasciar correre lo squilibrio senza neanche provare a prendere in mano i fili? 

E un lascia o raddoppia. 
Che è iniziato 10 anni fa. Con lei che ha confidato ad un esercito, praticamente, il fatto di aver tradito e ha giocato la vita di entrambi alla roulette tenuta in mano da altri. (su questo veramente io farei il pelo e il contropelo).

L'unica cosa da vedere è se a random basterà questo oppure no. Se inizierà a stare bene. 
Se il dolore troverà una collocazione fra loro due. 

Che se il dolore non trova collocazione e sublimazione, ma questo senza rispetto riconoscimento e considerazione non è neanche nelle opzioni, la vedo veramente dura.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo di essere la persona più adatta per dare consigli a nessuno. Tuttavia sono convinto che non sempre aspettare che l'incendio si spenga da solo sia la tattica giusta da utilizzare. Prima o poi si spegnerà, questo è vero, ma se prima di spegnersi ti ha completamente bruciato l'anima poi cosa puoi fare? Passeggiare tra le rovine della tua vita? Allora non è meglio tirarci una secchiata d'acqua per vedere cosa succede? Perso per perso, io l'ho fatto e comunque vada potrò dire di averci provato.


Insomma, devo andare pure io a mignotte....
Eh...eh.
. si scherza,eh!


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Quoto tutto :up:
> che poi è facile dal di fuori essere tutti dei fenomeni più che corretti...


più che altro è una di quelle domande, quella che ci si pone qui dentro, per cui non esiste una risposta giusta o sbagliata. 

Esistono, forse, affermazioni che hanno senso oppure no. E non per  chi le afferma, che afferma fondamentalmente parlando per se stesso, ma per chi le legge. Che in ogni caso capirà quel che può capire attraverso le sue lenti. 

Insomma...un casino :condom:


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice.
> 
> Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento.
> 
> ...




Oh.... Somma e Saggissima Ipazia.....Tu fai la differenza ,qua dentro. E stavolta sei stata pure intelligibilissima!


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si, però , l'hai fatta cinque volte , eh...eh...eh....


Puru cchiu’


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice.
> 
> Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento.
> 
> ...


Da traditrice se a un mio tradimento di una volta di 10 anni fa dopo che abbiamo creato una famiglia e ti ho dimostrato di amarti pentendomi di quello che ho fatto, mi tradisci con una a pagamento (è un’aggravante non l’unica motivazione) in soffitta ci resti . 
Ben diverso se lei avesse avuto una storia e non si fosse comportata come in questi anni 
Dopodiché a pagamento per me sarebbe inaccettabile comunque ma non lo chiuderei in soffitta


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Puru cchiu’


Allora hai gli stessi anni di studio di Franco (of) ,che è ingegnere!


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Concordo solo sul fatto che siano dinamiche di potere... che niente hanno a che vedere però, per come sono fatta io, con amore e famiglia.


Le dinamiche di potere compongono la famiglia e l'amore. 

Non è che negarne l'esistenza, o girare lo sguardo, cambia la cosa in sè. 

Si tratta, dal mio punto di vista, di decidere cosa fare del potere relazionale. 

Se usarlo apertamente oppure no. 
Se usarlo per creare una dinamica win win oppure una dinamica win lose. 
E questo implica anche metter fuori pietà e pietismo in nome dell'amore. E delle idee. 
Implica l'assumersi la responsabilità di affermare se stessi e i propri bisogni per poterne discutere onestamente con l'altro.

Dal mio punto di vista eh. 

Io non potrei stare in una relazione in cui il potere sia negato e in cui si fa finta che non esista. 
Mi sembrerebbe, e mi è sempre sembrato, una farsa. 

Ora come ora, piuttosto che una relazione in cui questo tipo di dinamiche non vengono discusse condivise anche a costo di farsi del male io sto da sola. 

Sarebbe fatica inutile, dal mio punto di vista ovviamente, permanere in una situazione in cui parliamo di amore e intanto sotto scorrono non detti vari e variabili.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da traditrice se a un mio tradimento di una volta di 10 anni fa dopo che abbiamo creato una famiglia e ti ho dimostrato di amarti pentendomi di quello che ho fatto, mi tradisci con una a pagamento (è un’aggravante non l’unica motivazione) in soffitta ci resti .
> Ben diverso se lei avesse avuto una storia e non si fosse comportata come in questi anni
> Dopodiché a pagamento per me sarebbe inaccettabile comunque ma non lo chiuderei in soffitta


E....se lei avesse avuto una storia pluriennale,senza aver fatto mancare alcunché al marito (ogni riferimento è casuale), come la classificheresti?


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice.
> 
> Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento.
> 
> ...


  Quoto molto quello che hai scritto e comincio a preoccuparmi del fatto che sono in sintonia con quello che scrivi un po’ troppo spesso. Aggiungo che lo stridere dei giochi di potere nella loro relazione è una delle cose che si notavano già dall'inizio. Però per estensione di quello che scrivi, non ci sarebbero oggi come oggi possibilità di recupero.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E....se lei avesse avuto una storia pluriennale,senza aver fatto mancare alcunché al marito (ogni riferimento è casuale), come la classificheresti?


Non classifico nessuno. Credo che lui avrebbe parecchio da essere incazzato e anche tutti i motivi di fanculizzarla
Non giustificherei comunque il sesso a pagamento. È un mio limite


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da traditrice se a un mio tradimento di una volta di 10 anni fa dopo che abbiamo creato una famiglia e ti ho dimostrato di amarti pentendomi di quello che ho fatto, mi tradisci con una a pagamento (è un’aggravante non l’unica motivazione) in soffitta ci resti .
> Ben diverso se lei avesse avuto una storia e non si fosse comportata come in questi anni
> Dopodiché a pagamento per me sarebbe inaccettabile comunque ma non lo chiuderei in soffitta


Beh...non è che se sono passati 10 anni e tu lo vieni a sapere oggi, il dolore che senti oggi ha attraversato 10 anni e ha potuto fare il suo corso. 

Il tradimento sarà anche di 10 anni fa, ma il dolore lo senti oggi. E quel dolore merita accoglienza, se sono stata con te dieci anni dichiarando di amarti. 
E non di essere sminuito, perchè ci sono stati quei 10 anni. 

I 10 anni, poi, potrebbero benissimo essere una aggravante. 
Per me, se fossi tradita, lo sarebbero. 
Mi chiederei che altro c'è che non mi hai detto. 

Aprirebbe una voragine. E ci vorrei entrare, altro che " ti ho amato 10 anni e quindi ormai è a posto". 
A posto un cazzo. 

Da traditrice lo capirei. 

E uno dei rischi del mentire eh, secondo me. 
Se io mento, devo farlo proprio bene, perchè se poi esce, esce con gli interessi. E sono salati. 

Sempre ragionando da traditrice, la costruzione della menzogna mi farebbe imbestialire. 
E' una menzogna talmente mal costruita, che davvero ti guarderei come si guarda un coglione. 
Non puoi tradirmi così male. Ma veramente. 
Lo leggerei come una scarsa attenzione a me. 

Almeno mentimi bene. Mettici impegno. E attenzione. Proteggimi nella menzogna. 
Se mi menti, e in più lo fai talmente col culo che intorno a me altri sanno e io non so nulla...ti metto a rosolare. 
Questa sarebbe la cosa che più di tutte non so se riuscirei a ingoiare. Forse no. Non lo so. Probabilmente dipenderebbe da come il mio dolore, la mia delusione vengono accolti. 
E ti converrebbe tenere alto il livello dell'accoglimento. 

Quanto alla escort, se in una situazione come questa ci fossimo io e G., capirei chiarissimamente cosa mi sta dicendo. E lo comprenderei. 

Non accetterei invece che coinvolgesse un'altra. 
Primo perchè lo valuterei come uno che va e usa le donne in modo poco chiaro. E non mi piacerebbe. 
E anche se mi dicesse che l'ha fatto dichiarando che stava usando l'altra per mandare un messaggio a me...buh...non lo so. 
Secondo perchè se ne hai già un'altra pronta, da quanto tempo l'avevi lì?
E perchè era lì? 
Perchè credevi io fossi brava? 
Quindi "ti tieni" a condizione che...? 
Ecco...se fosse questa, sfanculerei anche se ad avere tradito dieci anni fa ero io. 

EDIT: se fossi io a dover scegliere un uomo con cui fare quel che ha fatto random (e non escludo a priori che nei panni della tradita potrei pure farlo) so che cercherei una persona da pagare. Non importa la moneta. Ma sarebbe una persona con cui nei presupposti ci stiamo scambiando una prestazione chiaramente. Non coinvolgerei uno raccattato in un bar per esempio. Non andrei a caccia. 
Sarebbe una cosa diversa. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da traditrice se a un mio tradimento di una volta di 10 anni fa dopo che abbiamo creato una famiglia e ti ho dimostrato di amarti pentendomi di quello che ho fatto, mi tradisci con una a pagamento (è un’aggravante non l’unica motivazione) in soffitta ci resti .
> Ben diverso se lei avesse avuto una storia e non si fosse comportata come in questi anni
> Dopodiché a pagamento per me sarebbe inaccettabile comunque ma non lo chiuderei in soffitta


Guarda, se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha tradito 20 anni fa, a saperlo sono cani e porci e quando vengo a saperlo io mi minaccia e mi blandisce le faccio trovare le valigie sulla porta. Le sue valigie, non le mie.
Le dimostrazioni di amore meglio lasciarle perdere. Alla prova dei fatti noi non sappiamo proprio niente, supponiamo, ed in base alle nostre supposizioni pensiamo che lo ami. Ma l'amore si dimostra con i fatti, non con le minacce.
Questo al netto della prostituta che pure a me sembra una cosa strumentale e non sostanziale della faccenda.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa emblematica che è passata inosservata in uno dei tuoi post passati.
> 'Il matrimonio era già finito'.
> Il tuo agire non ha compromesso niente di quanto lo sia già il tuo matrimonio, hai solo fatto in modo di ripristinare un equilibrio per te fondamentale poiché eravate su piani completamente differenti.
> E' cosi' che ti percepivi, ora siete su di un piano paritario, al di là di tutte le speculazioni che sono state fatte per trovare lo stesso una diversità.
> ...


D’accordo con te


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto molto quello che hai scritto e *comincio a preoccuparmi del fatto che sono in sintonia con quello che scrivi un po’ troppo spesso*. Aggiungo che lo stridere dei giochi di potere nella loro relazione è una delle cose che si notavano già dall'inizio. Però per estensione di quello che scrivi, non ci sarebbero oggi come oggi possibilità di recupero.


:rotfl::rotfl:

I giochi di potere ci sono in ogni relazione. 
Un amico chiama lo scambio di potere equilibrio dinamico.

E nella cristallizzazione del potere che nascono i casini. Secondo me. 

E la cristallizzazione nasce, anche, dai non detti. 
Che in un qualche modo, anche strisciando, comunque girano nella relazione. Come fantasmi. 

Le relazioni che vedo funzionanti sono quelle in cui non ci sono fantasmi, o meglio, quelle in cui i fantasmi hanno un nome. E sono conosciuti da entrambi. 

O altrimenti sono quelle che creano bolle veramente stagne. 
Ma anche in quel caso dalla relazione vengono tolte parti di uno o dell'altro. 
E allora servono compartimenti stagni belli solidi. 

Forse sto invecchiando...da giovane mi sembrava possibile stare in relazioni con compartimenti stagni. 
Adesso non ne avrei più voglia. Faticoso. 

Sarà la vecchiaia e la pigrizia...ma mi piace trovar quel che di importante mi serve in un unico posto.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I giochi di potere ci sono in ogni relazione.
> Un amico chiama lo scambio di potere equilibrio dinamico.
> ...


Stai solo diventando saggia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...non è che se sono passati 10 anni e tu lo vieni a sapere oggi, il dolore che senti oggi ha attraversato 10 anni e ha potuto fare il suo corso.
> 
> Il tradimento sarà anche di 10 anni fa, ma il dolore lo senti oggi. E quel dolore merita accoglienza, se sono stata con te dieci anni dichiarando di amarti.
> E non di essere sminuito, perchè ci sono stati quei 10 anni.
> ...


Si ti spieghi
Io non sminuisco il suo dolore e non penso che lo sminuisca lei
Ma lui sta esasperando e ha perso la ragione
E quando la perdi fai la cazzata (secondo me) che ha fatto. E ora tutto può essere compromesso. Se io fossi la moglie lo sarebbe.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice.
> 
> Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento.
> 
> ...


Ipazia hai colto nel segno


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai solo diventando saggia.


Che modo elegante per parlare degli anni che passano accumulando esperienza e smusate 



grazie...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda, se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha tradito 20 anni fa, a saperlo sono cani e porci e quando vengo a saperlo io mi minaccia e mi blandisce le faccio trovare le valigie sulla porta. Le sue valigie, non le mie.
> Le dimostrazioni di amore meglio lasciarle perdere. Alla prova dei fatti noi non sappiamo proprio niente, supponiamo, ed in base alle nostre supposizioni pensiamo che lo ami. Ma l'amore si dimostra con i fatti, non con le minacce.
> Questo al netto della prostituta che pure a me sembra una cosa strumentale e non sostanziale della faccenda.


È un tuo diritto farlo. Ed è più che comprensibile. Io me ne starei zitta. 
La prostituta mi farebbe capire che é un bene per entrambi che tu mi metta le valigie fuori. Ammesso che non lo abbia già fatto io


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ipazia hai colto nel segno



 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] coglie spesso nel segno: ma devi stare tre ore a guardare mentre prende la mira per poi scoccare quella ca..o di freccia...


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non classifico nessuno. Credo che lui avrebbe parecchio da essere incazzato e anche tutti i motivi di fanculizzarla
> Non giustificherei comunque il sesso a pagamento. È un mio limite


Capisco, sarebbe constatare un livello di "bassezza" che,per contraltare sminuirebbe anche te; un poco come "gratificarsi" dall'essere stati traditi da persone ,almeno esteticamente migliori di noi. Scoprire invece che sia esteticamente insopportabile, ci affligge più del senso di inadeguatezza che potremmo provare nello scoprire di essere "inferiori". Resta il fatto che una relazione (il sesso) mercenaria non coinvolge la sfera dei sentimenti ed è quindi più contrastabile e,in una prospettiva di rifondazione del rapporto ,porta meno strascichi ,dubbi ed insicurezze rispetto al fatto che la relazione clandestina sia realmente terminata. Ma sono punti di vista.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ti spieghi
> Io non sminuisco il suo dolore e non penso che lo sminuisca lei
> Ma lui sta esasperando e ha perso la ragione
> E quando la perdi fai la cazzata (secondo me) che ha fatto. E ora tutto può essere compromesso. Se io fossi la moglie lo sarebbe.


Beh...nzomma....

al concorso ci vengo con te perchè se no tu passi il tempo a piangere e ti fai pure bocciare 
se fai cazzate ti prendo a calci nel culo
costruisco intorno a te ancora bugie, e di nuovo coinvolgendo colleghi di lavoro, per la serie, dall'esperienza non si impara un cazzo, e ti obbligo pure a mentire senza prima averti consultato perchè tu stai soffrendo e non sei lucido

non continuo...ma più che altro perchè mi spiacerebbe rinfocolare random. 

Ma tutto questo a me sembra altro dal rispetto e dalla considerazione dell'altro che è in un momento di difficoltà e sofferenza. A me eh. E per me.  

Per me rispetto sarebbe che ci si siede e si parla. 
Non che si prova a tirar dritto dicendo "eh, ma questi dieci anni non sono niente???". Ma vaffanculo va. Mi vedi o no? 
Mi ricatti con la storia della famiglia? Chi sei????

Se io venissi tradita, e il trattamento ricevuto fosse quello che la moglie ha riservato a random, ti faccio a pezzetti talmente minuscoli che ti tocca comprarti il microscopio per trovarli.
Se io avessi tradito, non mi sognerei neanche negli incubi di assumere l'atteggiamento che random ha descritto. 

Ho vicino un uomo che con la sua presenza e con il suo contributo mi ha permesso di diventare quella che sono. 
Sta soffrendo. E sta soffrendo perchè io sono una cogliona che ha pensato bene di scoparsi un collega mettendo a conoscenza del fatto tutto l'ufficio, fra l'altro, questo è un vero colpo di genio, scegliendomi come alleata una che considero una sguattera e a cui ho fatto pure le scarpe, e mi permetto di fare la grandama???

Avrei vergogna di me. Dico davvero. 

Per quanto riguarda il pagamento, mi ripeto. 

Avrei scarsissima considerazione di un uomo che vuole una donna per levarsi un sassolino e se ne prende una che non è più che esperta e "formata" per stare in una situazione di quel genere. 
Perderei la stima di lui come uomo se prendesse una a caso, che magari è lì che sgocciola da un po', e la usasse per poi dirle "arrivederci e grazie". E non so se crederei che a quella che sgocciola ha spiegato tutto per filo e per segno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Puru cchiu’


Pirucchiú


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ipazia hai colto nel segno


Non lo so...se ho colto, lo sa random. 

La cosa che mi piace in random è che è esente da giudizio per sua moglie. 
In tutto questo non ha speso mezza parola per dire male di lei. 
Anzi. Non ha perso il fuoco su quanto lei sia per lui. E di questo ha parlato. 

La trovo una cosa bella, questa. 

Per il resto ha parlato di se stesso. E non ha usato la moglie e le sue azioni per giustificare le proprie. 
Tanto che ha deciso di prendersi una donna in un contesto ben circoscritto e pagandola, magari neppure se la è scopata e ci è solo uscito a cena, e lo ha comunicato alla moglie. Assumendosi tutto. 
Senza perdere il suo obiettivo. 
Condivisibile o meno, questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ coglie spesso nel segno: ma devi stare tre ore a guardare mentre prende la mira per poi scoccare quella ca..o di freccia...


E' perchè a volte mi dimentico di respirare...e per tirare bene serve respirare insieme all'arco


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Oh.... Somma e Saggissima Ipazia.....Tu fai la differenza ,qua dentro. E *stavolta sei stata pure intelligibilissima*!




ma non sintetica...mi sa che è un obiettivo ancora lontano per me :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Capisco, sarebbe constatare un livello di "bassezza" che,per contraltare sminuirebbe anche te; un poco come "gratificarsi" dall'essere stati traditi da persone ,almeno esteticamente migliori di noi. Scoprire invece che sia esteticamente insopportabile, ci affligge più del senso di inadeguatezza che potremmo provare nello scoprire di essere "inferiori". Resta il fatto che una relazione (il sesso) mercenaria non coinvolge la sfera dei sentimenti ed è quindi più contrastabile e,in una prospettiva di rifondazione del rapporto ,porta meno strascichi ,dubbi ed insicurezze rispetto al fatto che la relazione clandestina sia realmente terminata. Ma sono punti di vista.


La cosa dell’esteticamebte insopportabile non la capisco. Non sarebbe un problema che mi porrei. E non mi sento ne superiore ne inferiore a una prostituta. Semplicemente ho la mia visione del sesso e delle motivazioni per cui fare sesso. Se questa motivazione o visione non è condivisa non è possibile ricostruire nulla. E non c’è un giusto e uno sbagliato o un superiore e/o inferiore solo una visione diversa che rende inconciliabile restare in coppia


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] coglie spesso nel segno: ma devi stare tre ore a guardare mentre prende la mira per poi scoccare quella ca..o di freccia...


Magari passare tre ore a guardarla dove so io?


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Pirucchiú


Sei campano non napoletano. Informati


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...nzomma....
> 
> al concorso ci vengo con te perchè se no tu passi il tempo a piangere e ti fai pure bocciare
> se fai cazzate ti prendo a calci nel culo
> ...


Standinovescion!


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Magari passare tre ore a guardarla dove so io?


Gli occhi, vero? 

Sono bellissimi i miei occhi quando sono concentrata alco:

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...nzomma....
> 
> al concorso ci vengo con te perchè se no tu passi il tempo a piangere e ti fai pure bocciare
> se fai cazzate ti prendo a calci nel culo
> ...


Riprendo questo post
Anche io avrei poca stima di uno che prende una e la usa per poi gettarla via
Ancora di più se la paga per ritrovare la sua sutostima o pareggiare i conti 
Un uomo che usa il sesso così non può stare al mio fianco


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La cosa dell’esteticamebte insopportabile non la capisco. Non sarebbe un problema che mi porrei. E non mi sento ne superiore ne inferiore a una prostituta. Semplicemente ho la mia visione del sesso e delle motivazioni per cui fare sesso. Se questa motivazione o visione non è condivisa non è possibile ricostruire nulla. E non c’è un giusto e uno sbagliato o un superiore e/o inferiore solo una visione diversa che rende inconciliabile restare in coppia


Era un esempio..... stante che attraverso la prostituta leggi l'abiezione morale (o estetica,o del suo/vostro status), che compromette ulteriormente l'immagine che hai, di voi,dal tradimento già devastata.Io sarei più incazzato perché lo sanno in molti ,invece. L' escort non parla!


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gli occhi, vero?
> 
> Sono bellissimi i miei occhi quando sono concentrata alco:
> 
> :carneval:


Di occhi bastano quelli di [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di occhi bastano quelli di [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]


che han fatto i miei occhi ? illuminami


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che han fatto i miei occhi ? illuminami


Sei tu che illumini noi con quei far abbaglianti. Meglio comunque vedere gli airbag


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Magari passare tre ore a guardarla dove so io?


Concordo :rotfl:


Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei campano non napoletano. Informati


Ho provato a fare assonza: ho sbagliato qualcosa? 
Mi illumini maestro... 
Magari senza darmi fuoco :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riprendo questo post
> Anche io avrei poca stima di uno che prende una e la usa per poi gettarla via
> Ancora di più se la paga per ritrovare la sua sutostima o pareggiare i conti
> Un uomo che usa il sesso così non può stare al mio fianco


Ma quella pagata, se non è una schiava di strada, è una professionista. 
Scambiano una prestazione. 

Ed in ogni caso io non lo leggerei come usare il sesso. 
Lo leggerei come usare il suo corpo. 

Per dimostrare qualcosa. Ossia che sul suo corpo, è lui che decide. 

E, nella situazione che ha descritto, in cui lei stava barricando ogni altro spazio decisionale, mi sembra quasi l'ultima spiaggia. 

Leggendolo, non mi sembra di aver trovato una ricerca di autostima. E quel pareggiare i conti lo vedo più come un ristabilire equilibrio. 

Se avesse voluto pareggiare i conti, avrebbe taciuto. Come han fatto altri traditi. 
Avrebbe usato la moglie per scusare a se stesso lo scoparsi una donna. 

A pagamento o meno. Conta molto poco in questi termini. 
Il pagamento rende almeno onore all'usarsi. Ed è garanzia, nel caso di una escort di catalogo, di parità di trattamento. Professionista e cliente. 
Fosse una di strada, sarebbe un'altro discorso. E non per la strada in sè, ma perchè per strada per la maggior parte non sono professioniste ma schiave, letteralmente. 

Lui invece ha dichiarato ogni cosa. Chiaramente. 
Pronto anche ad accettare che lei l'avrebbe spedito fuori casa. 

Ma lei non l'ha spedito fuori casa. 
E un bel bagno di umiltà io penso le abbia fatto pure bene. 

La cosa che mi perplime, ma per random, è come potrà stare lui (e trovo la scelta della escort saggia da questo punto di vista, perchè è svelata la transazione professionale) che ha preso il suo corpo, che desidera dare alla moglie, e l'ha usato con un'altra (se l'ha usato, non mi pare che questo lui l'abbia chiaramente scritto).


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riprendo questo post
> Anche io avrei poca stima di uno che prende una e la usa per poi gettarla via
> Ancora di più se la paga per ritrovare la sua sutostima o pareggiare i conti
> Un uomo che usa il sesso così non può stare al mio fianco


Perdona carissima, ma tu gardi il dito e non vedi la luna, non perchè sei sciocca ma perchè ti focalizzi su una faccenda che è funzionale al loro rapporto, non una cosa di sosstanza, magari come dice Ipazia nemmeno ci è stato con la fantomatica bolognese. Il punto è la reazione nei confronti di questo status quo che la moglie sta cercando di guidare ed imporgli.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Di occhi bastano quelli di @_Fiammetta_


traditore


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quella pagata, se non è una schiava di strada, è una professionista.
> Scambiano una prestazione.
> 
> Ed in ogni caso io non lo leggerei come usare il sesso.
> ...


OT ipa quando posso disturbarti in pvt ? ho da farmi analizzare  
fine OT


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so...se ho colto, lo sa random.
> 
> *La cosa che mi piace in random è che è esente da giudizio per sua moglie.*
> In tutto questo non ha speso mezza parola per dire male di lei.
> ...


Sai però una cosa, ho trovato che al lui importi il giudizio della moglie. Quando dice che non voleva essere considerato un cornuto addomesticato. (riporto a braccio, il senso di quello che ha detto). Significa che ancora si guardano, che le dinamiche non sono affatto spente, non decise nè stabilite. Altrimenti sarebbe solo indifferenza. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> traditore


Lo sai che amo solo te


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT ipa quando posso disturbarti in pvt ? ho da farmi analizzare
> fine OT



ti ho risposto in pvt :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo :rotfl:
> 
> Ho provato a fare assonza: ho sbagliato qualcosa?
> Mi illumini maestro...
> Magari senza darmi fuoco :rotfl:


Purucchius’ pidocchioso all’ennesima potenza.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quella pagata, se non è una schiava di strada, è una professionista.
> Scambiano una prestazione.
> 
> Ed in ogni caso io non lo leggerei come usare il sesso.
> ...


L’ha dichiarato per tentare di umiliarla non per essere onesto. Almeno questo ci leggo io poi la vera intenzione la sa lui. 
Dopodiché io e te sulla visione del sesso e del corpo non ci intenderemo mai 
Purtroppo ho i miei limiti e il sesso a pagamento o con sconosciuti o fatto per farlo non è una cosa che concepisco per me su conseguenza non posso accettarlo da chi mi sta vicino. Ripeto è un mio limite


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai però una cosa, ho trovato che al lui importi il giudizio della moglie. Quando dice che non voleva essere considerato un cornuto addomesticato. (riporto a braccio, il senso di quello che ha detto). Significa che ancora si guardano, che le dinamiche non sono affatto spente, non decise nè stabilite. Altrimenti sarebbe solo indifferenza. Non so se mi spiego.


Credo che in quell'addomesticato ci siano dentro tante cose. 

Che anche riguardano la relazione dei ruoli uomo-donna. 

E quindi dell'identità individuale e di coppia. 

Anche a me sembra che non siano spente, per niente. E mi sembra che lui abbia voglia di ristabilire posizioni ed equilibri. Dove il potere ha un peso. 
Ma anche ha peso l'importanza l'uno per l'altro nell'alleanza di coppia. 

E qui entrano in gioco parole come gratitudine, dono e offerta secondo me. 

Io credo che si possa essere "spalla" (per usare questo termine) solo ed esclusivamente se c'è il riconoscimento di quell'essere e della sua importanza fondamentale. 
E non che "spalla" diventi una cosa come il contenitore in cui ci può stare tutto. 

Mi spiego?

tipo in un branco di lupi...vero che c'è l'alfa. Ma l'alfa sa benissimo che senza il branco sarebbe un lupo morto. 
E ha cura del branco. I ruoli non hanno diversa dignità.
Hanno solo diverse funzioni. Tutte con la stessa importanza per l'obiettivo comune, ossia la sopravvivenza del branco. 
E l'alfa è alfa solo ed esclusivamente fino a quando svolge le funzioni di quel ruolo nell'interesse del branco. Quando non è più in grado di farlo se ne va. 

Mi sembra un buon esempio di quel che mi sembra di capire voglia ottenere random. 

Sua moglie mi sembra bella confusa invece.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo sai che amo solo te


Certo che lo so :bacio:

(mi sembrava lo ribadissi con poca energia )


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perdona carissima, ma tu gardi il dito e non vedi la luna, non perchè sei sciocca ma perchè ti focalizzi su una faccenda che è funzionale al loro rapporto, non una cosa di sosstanza, magari come dice Ipazia nemmeno ci è stato con la fantomatica bolognese. Il punto è la reazione nei confronti di questo status quo che la moglie sta cercando di guidare ed imporgli.


Hai sicuramente ragione. Me ne rendo conto. 
Comunque Non ha importanza che ci abbia fatto sesso o no alla fine. Vuol dire che comunque è un’ipotesi considerabile per lui. Per qualunque motivazione lo faccia


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che in quell'addomesticato ci siano dentro tante cose.
> 
> Che anche riguardano la relazione dei ruoli uomo-donna.
> 
> ...


Ma prima di sapere del mio amore per la natura non ti venivano mai questi paragoni.......   .... 
Sua moglie, oltre che confusa a me sembra anche piena di timori e paure, e lo ho detto a più riprese.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ha dichiarato per tentare di umiliarla non per essere onesto. Almeno questo ci leggo io poi la vera intenzione la sa lui.
> Dopodiché io e te sulla visione del sesso e del corpo non ci intenderemo mai
> Purtroppo ho i miei limiti e il sesso a pagamento o con sconosciuti o fatto per farlo non è una cosa che concepisco per me su conseguenza non posso accettarlo da chi mi sta vicino. Ripeto è un mio limite


Sì, credo che ci sia una visione del sesso e anche della sessualità più che altro che ci mette a volte agli antipodi 
Ma va ben così, io ho imparato un sacco di cose con te! 

Non lo so dell'umiliazione...forse. 
Ma non mi sembra l'elemento fondamentale. 

Sono d'accordo con te che questo lo sa soltanto random. 

Per la mia esperienza, quando si usa il corpo con l'intento di umiliare qualcun altro, o quel qualcun altro ce l'hai direttamente fra le mani e allora funziona oppure ti si rivolta contro. 
Voglio dire, se uso il mio corpo col maschio che ho sottomano per umiliarlo mi posso divertire. 

Se uso il mio corpo con un uomo per umiliarne un altro, finisco per sentirmi poco a posto io. E sento di non aver rispetto per me. 
Altro discorso se prendo il mio corpo e lo uso con chi decido io per dire ad un altro che il mio corpo è mio. E che il mio concederglielo, in esclusiva fra l'altro, è un dono di cui pretendo cura. 
Ne esco bene con me stessa solo in questo modo. Ed è poi questo il motivo per cui io avrei bisogno di una controparte che non gocciola per me. Ma che capisce il gioco che sto facendo. E gioca con me. 
Una parte di umiliazione ci sarebbe comunque, ma non sarebbe l'obiettivo primario. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti ho risposto in pvt :up:


ok


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Purucchius’ pidocchioso all’ennesima potenza.


Sono stato ridondante quindi...
Mi scusi, maestro


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se uso il mio corpo con un uomo per umiliarne un altro, finisco per sentirmi poco a posto io. E sento di non aver rispetto per me.


Letta sommariamente la dinamica dei fatti, e anche la modalità descrittiva, tendo a collocare con una certa naturalezza il "fatto" in questa casistica.

Con tutte le complicazioni connesse al "fagotto" familiare sulla groppa di entrambi

Per questo penso si sia trattato di una iniziativa completamente infelice che è foriera di casini ulteriori


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che lo so :bacio:
> 
> (mi sembrava lo ribadissi con poca energia )


Sono geloso


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma prima di sapere del mio amore per la natura non ti venivano mai questi paragoni.......   ....
> Sua moglie, oltre che confusa a me sembra anche piena di timori e paure, e lo ho detto a più riprese.


E' che seguo il mio desiderio di comprensione reciproca, e quindi imparo linguaggi per soddisfare desideri 

(G. lo traduce con "zoccola!!" :carneval

In realtà le dinamiche del branco a volte sono davvero illuminanti...e la Natura è un posto sicuro in cui trovare quiete anche per me. Il posto dove vedo amore anche io. Senza dubbi. 

Anche io la moglie la vedo confusa e spaventata. 
Da buona aggressiva reattiva, so per esperienza, che quando parte l'aggressività è per difesa fondamentalmente, difesa specifica dalla paura. 
Oltre al fatto che mi sembra poco capace di essere grata. 

In quell'umiltà che non è considerarsi inferiori agli altri ma nel liberarsi della presunzione della propria importanza (cit M. Ricard). 

A me sembra che lei abbia molta paura di essere "meno", di perdere. 
E finisca nel controllo. 
Perdendo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sono geloso


...ho un cuore grande


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Letta sommariamente la dinamica dei fatti, e anche la modalità descrittiva, tendo a collocare con una certa naturalezza il "fatto" in questa casistica.
> 
> Con tutte le complicazioni connesse al "fagotto" familiare sulla groppa di entrambi
> 
> Per questo penso si sia trattato di una iniziativa completamente infelice che è foriera di casini ulteriori


Questo lo scoprirà lui. 

Io l'ho imparato sbattendoci il naso. 
E non penso ci sia altra via. 

A me sembra però un bel presupposto il dichiarare. 
Il dichiarare permette apprendimento. Anche comune. 

Se si dichiara in uno spazio comune e condiviso. 

Questa è un'altra cosa che ho imparato sbattendo il naso. 
E' più difficile imparare da soli. E serve fare e rifare per capire bene


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me sembra però un bel presupposto il dichiarare.
> Il dichiarare permette apprendimento. Anche comune.


Si, ma.. in questo caso, per me, il suo dichiarare istantaneamente equivale al "non essersi riappropriato" del suo corpo

Anzi.. è la prova che non è capace di riappropriarsene per davvero

Riappropriarsi, per "cedere" immediatamente la riappropriazione.

Considerato il contesto.. peggio di così.. 

(Per me, ovviamente)


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma.. in questo caso, per me, il suo dichiarare istantaneamente equivale al "non essersi riappropriato" del suo corpo
> 
> Anzi.. è la prova che non è capace di riappropriarsene per davvero
> 
> ...


Pensa che a me invece è proprio la dichiarazione, al netto dell'uso del corpo, che parla della riappropriazione. 

E' l'esposizione di sè, senza timore. O meglio, con dentro tutti i timori, ma ferma. 

A testa alta. Anche se in quel momento si è in ginocchio. 

E' affermazione. 

Poi puoi scopare oppure no, non conta niente. 

Anzi, per come la vedo io, è la scopata nascosta che non sposta di un millimetro la situazione. 
Quella è una pera di acqua. 
E non dice nulla. E' un monologo. 

Affermare ed esporsi è anche dire "oh, io metto in gioco tutto. Tu che fai?Cosa sei disposta a fare?" 
(unito a "smettila di girare come una gallina impazzita, per la puttana, che hai rotto il cazzo e produci solo entropia." e unito anche al "tu sei la regina se io ti riconosco come tale").


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che a me invece è proprio la dichiarazione, al netto dell'uso del corpo, che parla della riappropriazione.
> 
> E' l'esposizione di sè, senza timore. O meglio, con dentro tutti i timori, ma ferma.
> 
> .


Anche per me.. 

Ma non da mattina a sera, e sull'onda di un impulso reattivo

Penso a una patata bollente che si deve subito buttare in aria, nella piena incapacità di gestirla da soli.

Dopo averla colta e cucinata.

Lo avesse fatto dopo un mese (per dire) sarei d'accordo con te

Così si è messo in mano a lei

Tu.. ti metteresti in mano cosi.. senza digerire e ruminare, a una che ti ha tradito come ha tradito lei?


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche per me..
> 
> Ma non da mattina a sera, e sull'onda di un impulso reattivo
> 
> ...


Sai che non lo so?

A volte ho ruminato, posticipando una azione che avevo già deciso ma che avevo bisogno di consolidare. 
Altre volte sono passata direttamente al fare. Erano situazioni in cui mi fidavo ciecamente di me. Non avevo bisogno di analizzare e il fare, non potendo essere preventivato tramite analisi ed essendo i tempi stretti, anche dettati da urgenze mie eh, guidava. E non un fare cieco eh. Un fare che prendeva le cose direttamente mentre accadevano modulandosi mano a mano.  

Tipo...quando si combatte. Ecco. 

Quando si combatte il tempo prende una velocità diversa. 
Fuori passa un minuto e mezzo.
Ma sul tatami è tutto lento. Hai tempo. E il tuo corpo sa esattamente cosa fare quando farlo e come farlo. Viene prima e ha ragione. Semplicemente. Io del corpo mi fido. 

Il tempo del combattere è un tempo diverso. 

Questa è la mia percezione.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so?
> 
> A volte ho ruminato, posticipando una azione che avevo già deciso ma che avevo bisogno di consolidare.
> Altre volte sono passata direttamente al fare. Erano situazioni in cui mi fidavo ciecamente di me. Non avevo bisogno di analizzare e il fare, non potendo essere preventivato tramite analisi ed essendo i tempi stretti, anche dettati da urgenze mie eh, guidava. E non un fare cieco eh. Un fare che prendeva le cose direttamente mentre accadevano modulandosi mano a mano.
> ...


Ti capisco..  .... Ma bene, anche.. 

È che non son sicuro se lui è conscio del suo "combattere"..

E della posta..

E nemmeno dei "colpi proibiti" a cui si espone, visto che questa qui "canta" con la ggente.. Come si è letto circa il suo tradirlo

Mi piace combattere.

Molto meno scoprire le regole dopo, o peggio ancora con le regole scritte su un foglietto in tasca al mio avversario

E scritte col lapis 

Non so se mi sono spiegato..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ho un cuore grande


Tre  e una capanna?


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti capisco..  .... Ma bene, anche..
> 
> È che non son sicuro se lui è conscio del suo "combattere"..
> 
> ...


Sì, ti sei spiegato. 

Solo che non sempre le regole possono essere stabilite a priori. 

Non sempre si combatte sul tatami, con l'arbitro che segna i colpi e il cronometro in mano. 
E quando non sei sul tatami, combatti con quel che sai, poco o tanto che sia è quel che hai. 
E lì fai i conti con quel che hai imparato di te. 

A volte più che dirti "ok. Mi assumo la responsabilità di me e delle mie azioni" non puoi fare. 
E ti dici "e sia quel che sia". 

A volte le regole sono semplicemente sconosciute, si sta entrando in territori nuovi e inesplorati. 

Come lanciarsi col paracadute. Tu sai che l'attrezzatura è a posto. Sai che lo sai. Sai che hai controllato al meglio di te. Prima.
Ma poi, quando ti lanci, non puoi che contare sul fatto che vada tutto bene. 
Perchè le variabili in gioco sono troppe per poter essere controllate. E la maggior parte sono indipendenti. 

Quindi ti limiti a quelle che dipendono da te. E salti.

Oppure resti sull'aereo e passi il giro. 

A volte non si può semplicemente passare il giro. 

E fai quel che puoi. 
Accettando che quel che sarà è una incognita. 
E che ti misurerai con te stesso.


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tre  e una capanna?


Ho anche un bel culo...

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho anche un bel culo...
> 
> :carneval::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


>


:rotfl:

:bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Uff...ma che noiosi. Davvero.
> 
> Ho già spiegato quella che era la mia priorità. Ho anche spiegato come ho cercato di raggiungere un equilibrio. Che ci riesca o meno non dipende solo da me.
> Il Matrimonio era già finito. Io, agendo in maniera sicuramente discutibile ho barattato una fine certa con un futuro incerto. E' sempre qualcosa di meglio.
> ...


È che sembra idiota sentirsi meglio facendo una scopata. Hai davvero bisogno di scopare per riguadagnare cosa precisamente?


----------



## random (6 Marzo 2018)

Sono stato con lei all'inferno tante volte. Ed anche lei con me, ovviamente. Sono sceso con lei, mi sono seduto al suo fianco, ho aspettato  tutto il tempo necessario per farle raccogliere le forze sufficienti a rialzarsi, le forze necessarie a muoversi e poi siamo risaliti insieme. Un po tirando, un po spingendo, caricandomela sulle spalle quando era necessario. Ma lei non veniva: non questa volta. Pretendeva di aiutarmi da lassù, da lontano. Questa volta aveva paura di venire da me, perchè lei mi ha scaraventato laggiù. Mal di testa? Prendi Moment. Bruciori di stomaco? Malox. Stanchezza? Supradin. Per dormire una tisana o un blando sonnifero. Non capiva. "E' un brutto colpo, passerà...Ho sbagliato, ma mi dispiace, ti starò vicina...Scusami non accadrà mai più, non è accaduto mai più..."

Io ero (sono) senza difese davanti a lei. Stiamo insieme da ragazzi. Centinaia di pomeriggi a prepararci per tutte le prove più dure. Sempre insieme. Nessuna delle corazze che tutti abbiamo e che ci siamo costruiti nel tempo per proteggerci  dagli "altri" potevano funzionare contro di lei. Perchè lei era dentro quelle corazze, da sempre. 

Così l'ho costretta a scendere all'inferno con me. Ed ho utilizzato un metodo forse discutibile, proprio come discutibile è l'obiettivo che mi ero prefissato di raggiungere. Adesso risaliremo insieme, oppure butteremo tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. Ma sarà comunque una decisione da prendere insieme. Per adesso sembra voglia stare con me. Sono convinto che ce la faremo insieme e ne usciremo più forti di prima.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono stato con lei all'inferno tante volte. Ed anche lei con me, ovviamente. Sono sceso con lei, mi sono seduto al suo fianco, ho aspettato  tutto il tempo necessario per farle raccogliere le forze sufficienti a rialzarsi, le forze necessarie a muoversi e poi siamo risaliti insieme. Un po tirando, un po spingendo, caricandomela sulle spalle quando era necessario. Ma lei non veniva: non questa volta. Pretendeva di aiutarmi da lassù, da lontano. Questa volta aveva paura di venire da me, perchè lei mi ha scaraventato laggiù. Mal di testa? Prendi Moment. Bruciori di stomaco? Malox. Stanchezza? Supradin. Per dormire una tisana o un blando sonnifero. Non capiva. "E' un brutto colpo, passerà...Ho sbagliato, ma mi dispiace, ti starò vicina...Scusami non accadrà mai più, non è accaduto mai più..."
> 
> Io ero (sono) senza difese davanti a lei. Stiamo insieme da ragazzi. Centinaia di pomeriggi a prepararci per tutte le prove più dure. Sempre insieme. Nessuna delle corazze che tutti abbiamo e che ci siamo costruiti nel tempo per proteggerci  dagli "altri" potevano funzionare contro di lei. Perchè lei era dentro quelle corazze, da sempre.
> 
> Così l'ho costretta a scendere all'inferno con me. Ed ho utilizzato un metodo forse discutibile, proprio come discutibile è l'obiettivo che mi ero prefissato di raggiungere. Adesso risaliremo insieme, oppure butteremo tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. Ma sarà comunque una decisione da prendere insieme. Per adesso sembra voglia stare con me. Sono convinto che ce la faremo insieme e ne usciremo più forti di prima.


Secondo me lei lo rifarà. Credo anche che non è successo solo 1/2 volte. Il suo è stato un tradimento per scelta; lo rifarà. Il tuo tradimento è stato un tradimento di riflesso, lo hai fatto sperando di liberarti del dolore che hai addosso. Se ne uscirete ? Più forti di prima ? Tu ne uscirai consapevole che tua moglie deliberatamente ti ha tradito, che non era la donna che pensavi. Tu uscirai consapevole dei suoi difetti... lei ne uscirà... come prima. Come quella che è sempre stata. Io credo difficilmente nel pentimento dei traditori soprattutto quando poi reagiscono con prepotenza, del tipo dire: che sarà mai, è stata sola una volta 10 anni fa....e fanno finta di non vedere che l’altro sta morendo dentro.


----------



## void (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono stato con lei all'inferno tante volte. Ed anche lei con me, ovviamente. Sono sceso con lei, mi sono seduto al suo fianco, ho aspettato  tutto il tempo necessario per farle raccogliere le forze sufficienti a rialzarsi, le forze necessarie a muoversi e poi siamo risaliti insieme. Un po tirando, un po spingendo, caricandomela sulle spalle quando era necessario. Ma lei non veniva: non questa volta. Pretendeva di aiutarmi da lassù, da lontano. Questa volta aveva paura di venire da me, perchè lei mi ha scaraventato laggiù. Mal di testa? Prendi Moment. Bruciori di stomaco? Malox. Stanchezza? Supradin. Per dormire una tisana o un blando sonnifero. Non capiva. "E' un brutto colpo, passerà...Ho sbagliato, ma mi dispiace, ti starò vicina...Scusami non accadrà mai più, non è accaduto mai più..."
> 
> Io ero (sono) senza difese davanti a lei. Stiamo insieme da ragazzi. Centinaia di pomeriggi a prepararci per tutte le prove più dure. Sempre insieme. Nessuna delle corazze che tutti abbiamo e che ci siamo costruiti nel tempo per proteggerci  dagli "altri" potevano funzionare contro di lei. Perchè lei era dentro quelle corazze, da sempre.
> 
> Così l'ho costretta a scendere all'inferno con me. Ed ho utilizzato un metodo forse discutibile, proprio come discutibile è l'obiettivo che mi ero prefissato di raggiungere. Adesso risaliremo insieme, oppure butteremo tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. Ma sarà comunque una decisione da prendere insieme. Per adesso sembra voglia stare con me. Sono convinto che ce la faremo insieme e ne usciremo più forti di prima.


La favola è finita e ora sei nella vita reale; le pale del mulino bianco si sono fermate per sempre.
Ti auguro che questa sia per davvero un'opportunità per rinascere. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Diletta (6 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> La favola è finita e ora sei nella vita reale; le pale del mulino bianco si sono fermate per sempre.
> Ti auguro che questa sia per davvero un'opportunità per rinascere. In bocca al lupo.


Sì Void: la favola è finita. A random come a tutti quelli che l'hanno sperimentato resterà una sottile malinconia di fondo che lo accompagnerà nella vita, ma al tempo stesso potrebbe provare anche un senso di sollievo al pensiero che detta favola sia finita.
Proprio perché era una favola, non era vera ed era solo lui a crederci...quindi meglio svegliarsi dal sogno fasullo ed essere calati nel mondo reale riappropriandosi della dignità di persone che sanno e che possono fare delle scelte.
Solo con la verità si può provare a rinascere e a reinventarsi.
Si è chiuso il capitolo dell'idillio e se ne è aperto un altro, tutto da scrivere.


----------



## patroclo (6 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ..............i tuoi discorsi li capisco, ma ammetto molto di più in linea teorica che sul caso specifico..... se hanno una dinamica di merda non capisco come possa migliorare buttandocene ancora palate e palate......


----------



## stany (6 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secondo me lei lo rifarà. Credo anche che non è successo solo 1/2 volte. Il suo è stato un tradimento per scelta; lo rifarà. Il tuo tradimento è stato un tradimento di riflesso, lo hai fatto sperando di liberarti del dolore che hai addosso. Se ne uscirete ? Più forti di prima ? Tu ne uscirai consapevole che tua moglie deliberatamente ti ha tradito, che non era la donna che pensavi. Tu uscirai consapevole dei suoi difetti... lei ne uscirà... come prima. Come quella che è sempre stata. Io credo difficilmente nel pentimento dei traditori soprattutto quando poi reagiscono con prepotenza, del tipo dire: che sarà mai, è stata sola una volta 10 anni fa....e fanno finta di non vedere che l’altro sta morendo dentro.


Sei per la pace in famiglia.....


----------



## stany (6 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ..............i tuoi discorsi li capisco, ma ammetto molto di più in linea teorica che sul caso specifico..... se hanno una dinamica di merda non capisco come possa migliorare buttandocene ancora palate e palate......


È quello che "dovrebbe" essere logico; ma l'esigenza era talmente forte per lui, di fare questo elettroshock, che l'esito non è scontato. Lui l'ha fatto per sé stesso principalmente, ma per rifondare, sostanzialmente , il rapporto. Comunque quanti rapporti si basano su condizioni ambigue e sbilanciate al loro interno, per dipendenza economica , coinvolgimento, necessità; lui ha voluto solo riequilibrare....


----------



## patroclo (6 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È quello che "dovrebbe" essere logico; ma l'esigenza era talmente forte per lui, di fare questo elettroshock, che l'esito non è scontato. Lui l'ha fatto per sé stesso principalmente, ma per rifondare, sostanzialmente , il rapporto. Comunque quanti rapporti si basano su condizioni ambigue e sbilanciate al loro interno, per dipendenza economica , coinvolgimento, necessità; lui ha voluto solo riequilibrare....


.....ho molti dubbi sulle sue reali intenzioni ( il fattore "ci è o ci fà" rimane sempre valido)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È quello che "dovrebbe" essere logico; ma l'esigenza era talmente forte per lui, di fare questo elettroshock, che l'esito non è scontato. Lui l'ha fatto per sé stesso principalmente, ma per rifondare, sostanzialmente , il rapporto. Comunque quanti rapporti si basano su condizioni ambigue e sbilanciate al loro interno, per dipendenza economica , coinvolgimento, necessità; lui ha voluto solo riequilibrare....


Mah 
Mi tengo i miei dubbi su questo


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sei per la pace in famiglia.....


Sono realista. Random ha già vissuto in un mondo ovattato, adesso è precipitato nella cruda realtà. Perché illudersi ancora ?


----------



## francoff (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ed è sempre lei che ha in mano il pallino della scelta. Lei ha scelto di rimanere 10 anni fa, lei ha scelto di tenermi in casa adesso. In realtà il mio è stato solo un gesto di ribellione inconsulto, dettato dalla rabbia. Ma sono contento di averlo fatto. Perchè adesso mi sembra davvero di stare meglio. Riesco a non pensare a quello che è successo allora, mentre prima la testa andava a finire sempre li, ma non voglio più dire in quale punto preciso perchè troppe volte quel mio sfogo è stato utilizzato per farmi male in questi giorni.Tutti ipersensibili con il culo degli altri...


Guarda che capisco molto bene ciò che vuoi dire e lo condivido: fare tutto ciò che in quel momento ti fa stare meglio è giusto farlo....tanto lei non si è fatta problemi di farsi i cavoli suoi....e io non sono francescano. Quello che faccio veramente fatica a comprendere è come possa darti certe " sensazioni" l essere andato a troie....Nel mio tradirla di rigetto la scopata in se era il minimo tendente a zero......il corteggiamento, il vedere che una bella donna si interessa a te......in un momento dove ti senti uno zero come uomo e maschio...con una escort come sono possibili queste cose?


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono stato con lei all'inferno tante volte. Ed anche lei con me, ovviamente. Sono sceso con lei, mi sono seduto al suo fianco, ho aspettato  tutto il tempo necessario per farle raccogliere le forze sufficienti a rialzarsi, le forze necessarie a muoversi e poi siamo risaliti insieme. Un po tirando, un po spingendo, caricandomela sulle spalle quando era necessario. Ma lei non veniva: non questa volta. Pretendeva di aiutarmi da lassù, da lontano. Questa volta aveva paura di venire da me, perchè lei mi ha scaraventato laggiù. Mal di testa? Prendi Moment. Bruciori di stomaco? Malox. Stanchezza? Supradin. Per dormire una tisana o un blando sonnifero. Non capiva. "E' un brutto colpo, passerà...Ho sbagliato, ma mi dispiace, ti starò vicina...Scusami non accadrà mai più, non è accaduto mai più..."
> 
> Io ero (sono) senza difese davanti a lei. Stiamo insieme da ragazzi. Centinaia di pomeriggi a prepararci per tutte le prove più dure. Sempre insieme. Nessuna delle corazze che tutti abbiamo e che ci siamo costruiti nel tempo per proteggerci  dagli "altri" potevano funzionare contro di lei. Perchè lei era dentro quelle corazze, da sempre.
> 
> Così l'ho costretta a scendere all'inferno con me. Ed ho utilizzato un metodo forse discutibile, proprio come discutibile è l'obiettivo che mi ero prefissato di raggiungere. Adesso risaliremo insieme, oppure butteremo tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. Ma sarà comunque una decisione da prendere insieme. Per adesso sembra voglia stare con me. Sono convinto che ce la faremo insieme e ne usciremo più forti di prima.


Scusami random io non ho capito se state avendo un dialogo sereno in questo momento, se avete messo sul "piatto" tutti gli stati d'animo conseguenti ai vostri tradimenti, le motivazioni "vere" che vi hanno spinto quasi "sul baratro" e soprattutto se la "merda" è uscita tutta in modo da permettervi di decidere del vostro futuro e di conseguenza della vostra famiglia.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Scusami random io non ho capito se state avendo un dialogo sereno in questo momento, se avete messo sul "piatto" tutti gli stati d'animo conseguenti ai vostri tradimenti, le motivazioni "vere" che vi hanno spinto quasi "sul baratro" e soprattutto se la "merda" è uscita tutta in modo da permettervi di decidere del vostro futuro e di conseguenza della vostra famiglia.


Per ora è relegato in soffitta.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per ora è relegato in soffitta.



quindi sono tutte supposizioni le sue che possono farcela a ricominciare??????


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi sono tutte supposizioni le sue che possono farcela a ricominciare??????


U’ ssai tu?


----------



## Outdider (6 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Secondo me lei lo rifarà. Credo anche che non è successo solo 1/2 volte. Il suo è stato un tradimento per scelta; lo rifarà. Il tuo tradimento è stato un tradimento di riflesso, lo hai fatto sperando di liberarti del dolore che hai addosso. Se ne uscirete ? Più forti di prima ? Tu ne uscirai consapevole che tua moglie deliberatamente ti ha tradito, che non era la donna che pensavi. Tu uscirai consapevole dei suoi difetti... lei ne uscirà... come prima. Come quella che è sempre stata. Io credo difficilmente nel pentimento dei traditori soprattutto quando poi reagiscono con prepotenza, del tipo dire: che sarà mai, è stata sola una volta 10 anni fa....e fanno finta di non vedere che l’altro sta morendo dentro.


Credo tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ..............i tuoi discorsi li capisco, ma ammetto molto di più in linea teorica che sul caso specifico..... se hanno una dinamica di merda non capisco come possa migliorare buttandocene ancora palate e palate......


Perché [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] è troppo romantica..

È il suo difetto


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io ragiono da traditrice.
> 
> Se tradisco, metto in conto che mento.
> 
> ...



Non contesto le tue premesse, ne' la responsabilità di lei, ne' il dolore di lui, ne' il fatto che rispetto di quel dolore e', anzitutto, non sminuirlo. Non fa una piega. Però non spiega l'utilità di dare un'altra ammaccatura alla macchina. E' questo il punto. Perché è vero che il dolore di random e' oggi, ma è altrettanto vero che OGGI random ha costruito una famiglia con questa persona. Non è un alibi. E' una assunzione di responsabilità. E' vero.... Lei al tempo lo disse a un esercito. Prova a immaginare se i figli sapessero che il padre e' andato con un'altra dicendolo prima a loro madre. Facendole fare quello che tu chiami un doveroso bagno di umiltà. E per me non va bene no, e non risolve lo squilibrio tra i due di cui parli.

Come lo considerava prima lei?
Uno da accompagnare a un concorso?

E come lo considera ora?
Uno a cui preparare il letto in soffitta e da non lasciare andare in giro a  "disfare" oltre?

Vedi bene quanto, anche solo a voler parlare di utilità, e' stato proficuo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non contesto le tue premesse, ne' la responsabilità di lei, ne' il dolore di lui, ne' il fatto che rispetto di quel dolore e', anzitutto, non sminuirlo. Non fa una piega. Però non spiega l'utilità di dare un'altra ammaccatura alla macchina. E' questo il punto. Perché è vero che il dolore di random e' oggi, ma è altrettanto vero che OGGI random ha costruito una famiglia con questa persona. Non è un alibi. E' una assunzione di responsabilità. E' vero.... Lei al tempo lo disse a un esercito. Prova a immaginare se i figli sapessero che il padre e' andato con un'altra dicendolo prima a loro madre. Facendole fare quello che tu chiami un doveroso bagno di umiltà. E per me non va bene no, e non risolve lo squilibrio tra i due di cui parli.
> 
> Come lo considerava prima lei?
> Uno da accompagnare a un concorso?
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Scusami random io non ho capito se state avendo un dialogo sereno in questo momento, se avete messo sul "piatto" tutti gli stati d'animo conseguenti ai vostri tradimenti, le motivazioni "vere" che vi hanno spinto quasi "sul baratro" e soprattutto se la "merda" è uscita tutta in modo da permettervi di decidere del vostro futuro e di conseguenza della vostra famiglia.


quante cose vuoi sapere!!!!!!


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quante cose vuoi sapere!!!!!!



.......mi sembra il minimo che dici???????:rotfl:
a parte questo, quello che ho capito io è che l'unica "azione" che random ha immaginato  possibile per "buttarla giù dal piedistallo" (ma sul piedistallo ci si è messa da sola?????), e farle capire la sua sofferenza (ritorno a dire che lei è stata molto superficiale nell'affrontare la situazione) era quella.
ma se adesso vive in soffitta e non si parlano che senso può avere????? "controllo" (per evitare che faccia altro) o che metta a repentaglio la sua reputazione (lavorativa)?????


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .......mi sembra il minimo che dici???????:rotfl:
> a parte questo, quello che ho capito io è che l'unica "azione" che random ha immaginato  possibile per "buttarla giù dal piedistallo" (ma sul piedistallo ci si è messa da sola?????), e farle capire la sua sofferenza (ritorno a dire che lei è stata molto superficiale nell'affrontare la situazione) era quella.
> ma se adesso vive in soffitta e non si parlano che senso può avere????? "controllo" (per evitare che faccia altro) o che metta a repentaglio la sua reputazione (lavorativa)?????


 incongruenze: se ne va dalla madre perché deve pensare.  Da per scontato che è tutto finito non c'è soluzione.
Poi improvvisamente lo troviamo in soffitta arrangiato. 
Perché ha accettato che non ne voleva più sapere?
Ora dice che tutta sta messa in scena è per far soffrire la moglie e via dicendo.
Ora dice che magari ricostruiscono è tornano più uniti e forti di prima.
Più che un uomo, mi pare una donna sotto sbalzi umorali da ciclo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> incongruenze: se ne va dalla madre perché deve pensare.  Da per scontato che è tutto finito non c'è soluzione.
> Poi improvvisamente lo troviamo in soffitta arrangiato.
> Perché ha accettato che non ne voleva più sapere?
> Ora dice che tutta sta messa in scena è per far soffrire la moglie e via dicendo.
> ...


Sta prendendo tutti per i fondelli e se la ride nel leggere il migliaio di pagine che gli sono state dedicate.
Fra poco dirà che è sceso in cantina e che lì, per puro caso, ha incontrato la donna della sua vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sta prendendo tutti per i fondelli e se la ride nel leggere il migliaio di pagine che gli sono state dedicate.
> Fra poco dirà che è sceso in cantina e che lì, per puro caso, ha incontrato la donna della sua vita.


Na zoccola?
Ha i topi in cantina.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Na zoccola?
> Ha i topi in cantina.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono stato con lei all'inferno tante volte. Ed anche lei con me, ovviamente. Sono sceso con lei, mi sono seduto al suo fianco, ho aspettato  tutto il tempo necessario per farle raccogliere le forze sufficienti a rialzarsi, le forze necessarie a muoversi e poi siamo risaliti insieme. Un po tirando, un po spingendo, caricandomela sulle spalle quando era necessario. Ma lei non veniva: non questa volta. Pretendeva di aiutarmi da lassù, da lontano. Questa volta aveva paura di venire da me, perchè lei mi ha scaraventato laggiù. Mal di testa? Prendi Moment. Bruciori di stomaco? Malox. Stanchezza? Supradin. Per dormire una tisana o un blando sonnifero. Non capiva. "E' un brutto colpo, passerà...Ho sbagliato, ma mi dispiace, ti starò vicina...Scusami non accadrà mai più, non è accaduto mai più..."
> 
> Io ero (sono) senza difese davanti a lei. Stiamo insieme da ragazzi. Centinaia di pomeriggi a prepararci per tutte le prove più dure. Sempre insieme. Nessuna delle corazze che tutti abbiamo e che ci siamo costruiti nel tempo per proteggerci  dagli "altri" potevano funzionare contro di lei. Perchè lei era dentro quelle corazze, da sempre.
> 
> Così *l'ho costretta a scendere all'inferno con me*. Ed ho utilizzato un metodo forse discutibile, proprio come discutibile è l'obiettivo che mi ero prefissato di raggiungere. Adesso risaliremo insieme, oppure butteremo tutto quello che abbiamo costruito. Ma sarà comunque una decisione da prendere insieme. Per adesso sembra voglia stare con me. Sono convinto che ce la faremo insieme e ne usciremo più forti di prima.


È questo che secondo me dovresti indagare in una terapia.
Non ti sto dicendo che sei matto eh.
Sto dicendo che c’è un significato da capire.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ ..............i tuoi discorsi li capisco, ma ammetto molto di più in linea teorica che sul caso specifico..... se hanno una dinamica di merda non capisco come possa migliorare buttandocene ancora palate e palate......


E già.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sei per la pace in famiglia.....


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ..............i tuoi discorsi li capisco, ma ammetto molto di più in linea teorica che sul caso specifico..... se hanno una dinamica di merda non capisco come possa migliorare buttandocene ancora palate e palate......





Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] è troppo romantica..
> 
> È il suo difetto


In effetti sono una romanticona 

Ma in questo caso son le radici contadine a parlare. Quando troppa merda si accumula in un unico pezzo di terra la brucia, se la si sparge rende la terra fertile


----------



## patroclo (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti sono una romanticona
> 
> Ma in questo caso son le radici contadine a parlare. Quando troppa merda si accumula in un unico pezzo di terra la brucia, se la si sparge rende la terra fertile


In campagna ci abito anch'io.....sei romantica e idealizzi il letame alla De Andre, ma tu lo sai che la tua zona sarà la prossima "terra dei fuochi"? giusto per dire la roba che ci hanno buttato sopra ( e sotto)....e continuare con le "immagini"


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti sono una romanticona   Ma in questo caso son le radici contadine a parlare. Quando troppa merda si accumula in un unico pezzo di terra la brucia, se la si sparge rende la terra fertile


  Dico una cosa: un rapporto così, a me non sarebbe andato bene, al di là della scoperta del tradimento. Ma mi rendo conto che ragiono con i miei di parametri e le mie di aspettative. Non sopporto i posti al calduccio dove chi ti sorride non lo fa perchè ti rispetta e ti vuole bene ma solo per paternalismo bonario.... Non riesco a spiegarmi, non trovo parole giuste..., per me la cosa più grave non sarebbe il tradimento in se, ma avere cercato di mettermi su una rotaia da percorrere senza deviazioni, con lo zio giuseppe ( o come cavolo lo chiama random) che nella sua pochezza è complice insieme ad un esercito di altri personaggi da corollario che mi hanno ingannato. Mi viene in mente sempre Alice di De Gregori in questo frangente.....


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> In campagna ci abito anch'io.....sei romantica e idealizzi il letame alla De Andre, ma tu lo sai che la tua zona sarà la prossima "terra dei fuochi"? giusto per dire la roba che ci hanno buttato sopra ( e sotto)....e continuare con le "immagini"


Nah...patate, non fiori..
Saprai bene anche tu dello spargere letame, allora

La cosa simpatica della mia terra è che è già terra dei fuochi, e dei suoi prodotti si fa pure pubblicità oltre che commercio.
Alcuni dei quali tanto rinomati quanto pagati

Pensa la gente cosa compra... :carneval:


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non contesto le tue premesse, ne' la responsabilità di lei, ne' il dolore di lui, ne' il fatto che rispetto di quel dolore e', anzitutto, non sminuirlo. Non fa una piega. Però non spiega l'utilità di dare un'altra ammaccatura alla macchina. E' questo il punto. Perché è vero che il dolore di random e' oggi, ma è altrettanto vero che OGGI random ha costruito una famiglia con questa persona. Non è un alibi. E' una assunzione di responsabilità. E' vero.... Lei al tempo lo disse a un esercito. Prova a immaginare se i figli sapessero che il padre e' andato con un'altra dicendolo prima a loro madre. Facendole fare quello che tu chiami un doveroso bagno di umiltà. E per me non va bene no, e non risolve lo squilibrio tra i due di cui parli.  Come lo considerava prima lei? Uno da accompagnare a un concorso?  E come lo considera ora? Uno a cui preparare il letto in soffitta e da non lasciare andare in giro a  "disfare" oltre?  Vedi bene quanto, anche solo a voler parlare di utilità, e' stato proficuo.


  Ok, ma allora secondo te su quali basi e con quali metodi si deve ristabilire un equilibrio? Posto che sia un nuovo equilibrio l'obbiettivo vero da raggiungere. Lo so che è una domanda complessa e non la faccio per polemizzare, mi chiedo solo quali siano le alternative percorribili che non lo lascino con il continuo sospetto e magone di essere rientrato nei binari e basta, che oltre ad essere fregato si ritrovi anche mazziato, senza ribellione e senza alternative. Poi si,  c'è la famiglia e soprattutto i figli, che vengno prima di tutto e che si spera sempre abbiano genitori sereni per essere sereni pure loro.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Dico una cosa: un rapporto così, a me non sarebbe andato bene, al di là della scoperta del tradimento. Ma mi rendo conto che ragiono con i miei di parametri e le mie di aspettative. Non sopporto i posti al calduccio dove chi ti sorride non lo fa perchè ti rispetta e ti vuole bene ma solo per paternalismo bonario.... Non riesco a spiegarmi, non trovo parole giuste..., *per me la cosa più grave non sarebbe il tradimento in se, ma avere cercato di mettermi su una rotaia da percorrere senza deviazioni,* con lo zio giuseppe ( o come cavolo lo chiama random) che nella sua pochezza è complice insieme ad un esercito di altri personaggi da corollario che mi hanno ingannato. Mi viene in mente sempre Alice di De Gregori in questo frangente.....


Anche a me non sarebbe andato bene. Probabilmente molto prima del tradimento. 
Ma poi penso che ad altri il mio rapporto sarebbe intollerabile e io ci sto bene. 
Per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre preferito andar nel vento e da sola, piuttosto che rinunciare e allinearsi. 
E certi calducci mi sembrano gran gelidi. 

Ma so che altri in una relazione, e in una vita, come ho voluto la mia neanche morti.  

Insomma, ognuno sceglie quello in cui più si riconosce.

È fa quel che può.

A volte da fuori io penso non si possa capire. Specialmente quando le dinamiche sono lontane dall'esperienza dei più.
In fondo tutti cerchiamo di riportare quel che vediamo nei binari del nostro conosciuto.

Spesso dimenticando che è solo una piccola porzione del conosciuto

EDIT: ci ho pensato, quel grassetto sarebbe la stessa cosa che farebbe saltare me. 
Da buona romantica penso che se una relazione e il mio essere in relazione debba dipendere dalle aspettative più o meno esplicitate o agite dell'altro non potrei proprio rimanere. Io sono io. O cammini con me, come io cammino con te, o non posso. 
Non riesco a fingere. 
Potrei rimanerci solo per affari. Ma non potrei fare a meno di esplicitarlo comunque. Ed in ogni caso, ripasserei ai compartimenti stagni. Non rinuncerei comunque a me. 

E mi piacciono le dinamiche di potere eh. Mi incuriosiscono e mi piace giocarci, ma insieme in condivisione e consensualità. Che comporta innanzitutto consapevolezza. 

Se sento odore di vessazione io divento una belva e non riesco...finisco a disprezzare l'altro. E divento una che non mi piace guardare allo specchio. L'altro a quel punto non conta nulla nelle riflessioni. I suoi pareri, le sue considerazioni. E' con me che si apre la questione. Quello che accetto o no. 
E il rispetto della mia dignità. E la mia fierezza. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non contesto le tue premesse, ne' la responsabilità di lei, ne' il dolore di lui, ne' il fatto che rispetto di quel dolore e', anzitutto, non sminuirlo. Non fa una piega. Però non spiega l'utilità di dare un'altra ammaccatura alla macchina. E' questo il punto. Perché è vero che il dolore di random e' oggi, ma è altrettanto vero che OGGI random ha costruito una famiglia con questa persona. Non è un alibi. E' una assunzione di responsabilità. E' vero.... Lei al tempo lo disse a un esercito. Prova a immaginare se i figli sapessero che il padre e' andato con un'altra dicendolo prima a loro madre. Facendole fare quello che tu chiami un doveroso bagno di umiltà. E per me non va bene no, e non risolve lo squilibrio tra i due di cui parli.
> 
> *Come lo considerava prima lei?
> Uno da accompagnare a un concorso?
> ...


Lo sappiamo bene che le cose iniziano dentro e poi, solo poi, si riflettono fuori. 
Per opera individuale e azione concreta, ma che parte da una determinazione e da una intenzione interna.  

Fra le due situazioni quella che si è trasformata è la posizione di random. E di conseguenza necessaria la sua prospettiva.
Per una sua azione e per una sua determinazione. 
Ossia il dentro necessario al fuori. 
Dove porterà? 

E' incognita. Ed è solo frutto di costruzione. Imponderabile. 

Credi davvero che quel che conta sia come si è considerati dagli altri(compagni compresi) nella valutazione della proficuità delle proprie decisioni per sè?
 E' su questo che stai valutando la tua situazione? 

Io non penso (non penso riferito a me, intendo). 

Anzi, penso che se l'obiettivo sia far cambiare l'altro (in termini di visione di noi o in termini di comportamenti e struttura sua) sia solo una perdita di tempo. Oltre che uno dei modi migliori per disperdere energia quando l'energia serve. 
Se l'obiettivo sono gli altri, la loro accettazione o il loro riconoscimento, o anche la loro comprensione, è una perdita di tempo. 
Inutile poichè semplicemente impossibile, pena il giocare se stessi seguendo l'onda. 
A me non piace seguire l'onda. E chi sono io discende da me. 
Altrimenti non potrei essere responsabile di me e delle mie azioni, avrei già un sacco di belle scuse da mettermi sul vassoio per rendermela facile e accettabile, ed è un bel tranello questo. Per come la vedo io. 

Di sicuro in una storia in cui devo mettere fatica perche l'obiettivo è farmi riconoscere e far cambiare l'altro, anche nell'idea di me, io non ci starei. 

Poi, ognuno sceglie dove stare bene.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte le regole sono semplicemente sconosciute, si sta entrando in territori nuovi
> 
> A volte non si può semplicemente passare il giro.
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso son le radici contadine a parlare.


Sarà anche come dici te.. 

Ma io mi fido di quel che sento io..


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà anche come dici te..
> 
> Ma io *mi fido di quel che sento io*..


:rotfl::rotfl:

mi pare scontato 

E' il punto di partenza, per chiunque. A mio parere. 

Se in certe situazioni mi fossi fidata di quel che sentivano gli altri, sarebbe stato un delirio. 

E non sempre perchè ho avuto ragione io. (anche se ho spesso ragione, per la verità...modestia portami via :carneval. 

Ma principalmente perchè non aver ragione, e non aver ragione basandosi su quel che sente qualcun altro, è prenderselo nel culo con il ghiaione 

(io non amo il ghiaione).

Il primo post che hai quotato...non ti è mai successo? 
A me spesso e volentieri. 
Ma esco anche spesso dai binari. 
Da giovane ero pure incosciente. E mi è andata bene un sacco di volte. 
Ora sono cauta...la vecchiaia :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi pare scontato
> 
> ...


Ho sentito una vena romantica verso l'oblio.. l'incognito.. che facevo fatica a riportare in un campo di merda.. 

Magari tutte e due insieme?? :rotfl:

Perché no


----------



## random (6 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Scusami random io non ho capito se state avendo un dialogo sereno in questo momento, se avete messo sul "piatto" tutti gli stati d'animo conseguenti ai vostri tradimenti, le motivazioni "vere" che vi hanno spinto quasi "sul baratro" e soprattutto se la "merda" è uscita tutta in modo da permettervi di decidere del vostro futuro e di conseguenza della vostra famiglia.





Cielo ha detto:


> Non contesto le tue premesse, ne' la responsabilità di lei, ne' il dolore di lui, ne' il fatto che rispetto di quel dolore e', anzitutto, non sminuirlo. Non fa una piega. Però non spiega l'utilità di dare un'altra ammaccatura alla macchina. E' questo il punto. Perché è vero che il dolore di random e' oggi, ma è altrettanto vero che OGGI random ha costruito una famiglia con questa persona. Non è un alibi. E' una assunzione di responsabilità. E' vero.... Lei al tempo lo disse a un esercito. Prova a immaginare se i figli sapessero che il padre e' andato con un'altra dicendolo prima a loro madre. Facendole fare quello che tu chiami un doveroso bagno di umiltà. E per me non va bene no, e non risolve lo squilibrio tra i due di cui parli.
> 
> Come lo considerava prima lei?
> Uno da accompagnare a un concorso?
> ...



Ai concorsi siamo sempre andati insieme. Ed anche agli esami. Di entrambi. Io sono sempre stato l'unica persona della sua vita a cui sente di dovere qualcosa. Me lo ha dimostrato anche adesso, preparandomi il letto in mansarda, certo, ma comunque in casa. Sedendo con me sul divano dopo cena a bere un caffè fianco a fianco. Il resto verrà. Un po alla volta. Non ci sarà bisogno di parlare ancora perchè le dinamiche di quello che è successo allora ed adesso sono chiarissime. Io la amo moltissimo ed anche lei mi ha dimostrato di amarmi moltissimo, perchè in questi giorni poteva fare almeno 10 scelte più comode di quella che ha fatto. Con il mio colpo di testa che si fondava sulla certezza del suo amore per me, le avevo consegnato tutto il mazzo in mano, assi e jolly compresi...


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho sentito una *vena romantica* verso l'oblio.. l'incognito.. che *facevo fatica a riportare in un campo di merda*..
> 
> Magari tutte e due insieme?? :rotfl:
> 
> Perché no


E' che sei romantico pure tu mi sa :carneval:

Il mio romanticismo non esclude la merda. Anzi. La include. 
Come l'incognita non è la visione rosa sfumato alla fine. (il lieto fine...)

Anzi, di solito la mia incognita riguarda apocalissi zombie in cui probabilmente si troverà la morte. 
A volte annegando nel proprio vomito e rigurgitando sangue.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che sei romantico pure tu mi sa :carneval:
> 
> Il mio romanticismo non esclude la merda. Anzi. La include.
> Come l'incognita non è la visione rosa sfumato alla fine. (il lieto fine...)
> ...


Certo!

Più o meno come dici te :carneval:


----------



## random (6 Marzo 2018)

E' come se le avessi detto: se mi ami davvero, se davvero sei pentita, allora dovrai accettare la stessa cosa che hai chiesto a me di accettare. E lei lo sta facendo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' come se le avessi detto: se mi ami davvero, se davvero sei pentita, allora dovrai accettare la stessa cosa che hai chiesto a me di accettare. E lei lo sta facendo.


L'importante è che vi capiate fra voi 

(e che sveliate alcune dinamiche di potere, poi....dopo aver ri-trovato un linguaggio comune per potervi parlare ancora)


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> 
> Più o meno come dici te :carneval:


Sapevo che mi avresti compresa


----------



## void (6 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' come se le avessi detto: se mi ami davvero, se davvero sei pentita, allora dovrai accettare la stessa cosa che hai chiesto a me di accettare. E lei lo sta facendo.


 Ho piacere che avete trovato un canale di dialogo, seppur in modo a me poco comprensibile per la parte tua.

Capisco di più lei, alla fine se la è cavata con poco. E non ha dovuto accettare quello che hai accettato tu.

Non mi è chiaro però cosa ci fai ancora in mansarda.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ho piacere che avete trovato un canale di dialogo, seppur in modo a me poco comprensibile per la parte tua.
> 
> Capisco di più lei, alla fine se la è cavata con poco. E non ha dovuto accettare quello che hai accettato tu.
> 
> Non mi è chiaro però cosa ci fai ancora in mansarda.


Io trovo invece che lei sia stata molto comprensiva
Ma se questa situazione sta bene a entrambi vada bene così


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Marzo 2018)

Sta finendo a tarallucci e vino :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2018)

*....*



ipazia ha detto:


> Sapevo che mi avresti compresa


... 

[video=youtube;vI6Ch0ydMbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=6s&v=vI6Ch0ydMbc[/video]


----------



## farmer (6 Marzo 2018)

E come nelle favole vissero tutti felici e contenti......avete aggiustato le cose in modo un po eccentrico, ma tutto è bene quel che finisce bene......cmq che siate innamorati è dall'inizio che lo scrivo e adesso non fate più cazzate e pensate alla famiglia. .....aggiornaci ogni tanto come procede. ....Tanti auguri random ne hai bisogno


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora secondo te su quali basi e con quali metodi si deve ristabilire un equilibrio? Posto che sia un nuovo equilibrio l'obbiettivo vero da raggiungere. Lo so che è una domanda complessa e non la faccio per polemizzare, mi chiedo solo quali siano le alternative percorribili che non lo lascino con il continuo sospetto e magone di essere rientrato nei binari e basta, che oltre ad essere fregato si ritrovi anche mazziato, senza ribellione e senza alternative. Poi si,  c'è la famiglia e soprattutto i figli, che vengno prima di tutto e che si spera sempre abbiano genitori sereni per essere sereni pure loro.


Gli effetti di certi comportamenti si capiscono nel lungo periodo.

Tutto e' comunicazione, comunque. In ipotesi anche le botte.

Credo che la' dove la comunicazione vada oltre certe soglie non sia mai foriera di cose belle.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ai concorsi siamo sempre andati insieme. Ed anche agli esami. Di entrambi. Io sono sempre stato l'unica persona della sua vita a cui sente di dovere qualcosa. Me lo ha dimostrato anche adesso, preparandomi il letto in mansarda, certo, ma comunque in casa. Sedendo con me sul divano dopo cena a bere un caffè fianco a fianco. Il resto verrà. Un po alla volta. Non ci sarà bisogno di parlare ancora perchè le dinamiche di quello che è successo allora ed adesso sono chiarissime. Io la amo moltissimo ed anche lei mi ha dimostrato di amarmi moltissimo, perchè in questi giorni poteva fare almeno 10 scelte più comode di quella che ha fatto. Con il mio colpo di testa che si fondava sulla certezza del suo amore per me, le avevo consegnato tutto il mazzo in mano, assi e jolly compresi...


Non so che dire.
Per esperienza mia personale ho capito che amare (che è un parolone... Diciamo voler bene) non contempla certi modi di mancare di rispetto.

Sicché, se la comunicazione si sposta su certi registri comunicativi, personalmente non mi interessa più.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so che dire.
> Per esperienza mia personale ho capito che amare (che è un parolone... Diciamo voler bene) non contempla certi modi di mancare di rispetto.
> 
> Sicché, se la comunicazione si sposta su certi registri comunicativi, personalmente non mi interessa più.



Così come l'hai scritta sembra un'affermazione molto grave. Quindi in caso di grave mancanza di rispetto possiamo parlare di mancanza di amore (o di volersi bene, ma sono due cose molto diverse), anche in ambito familiare? Tra genitori e figli o tra fratelli si verificano spesso casi anche molto gravi di mancanze di rispetto, dispetti o tradimenti della fiducia. Casi che vengono superati proprio dall'amore che lega i componenti di una famiglia. Spesso si ama una persona anche quando si è consapevoli dei suoi limiti, della sua incapacità ad assolvere i compiti che ci aspettiamo da lui/lei. Un matrimonio, normalmente, non inizia neanche se non c'è una base solida di amore e rispetto. Ci si ferma ai primi rapporti o al fidanzamento. Si dice spesso che finito l'amore debba rimanere una base di affetto e rispetto. Ma fino a quando c'è l'amore è tutto diverso. E poco importa che non sia intenso come all'inizio. Ti dirò che in questo momento io provo molto più amore che rispetto per mia moglie. Anzi, nessun recupero sarebbe neanche tentabile senza l'amore. Ovviamente la macchia rimarrà per sempre, ma la base per ricominciare è senza dubbio l'amore.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda che capisco molto bene ciò che vuoi dire e lo condivido: fare tutto ciò che in quel momento ti fa stare meglio è giusto farlo....tanto lei non si è fatta problemi di farsi i cavoli suoi....e io non sono francescano. Quello che faccio veramente fatica a comprendere è come possa darti certe " sensazioni" l essere andato a troie....Nel mio tradirla di rigetto la scopata in se era il minimo tendente a zero......il corteggiamento, il vedere che una bella donna si interessa a te......in un momento dove ti senti uno zero come uomo e maschio...con una escort come sono possibili queste cose?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sta prendendo tutti per i fondelli e se la ride nel leggere il migliaio di pagine che gli sono state dedicate.
> Fra poco dirà che è sceso in cantina e che lì, per puro caso, ha incontrato la donna della sua vita.


Come successe a Danny....


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> In campagna ci abito anch'io.....sei romantica e idealizzi il letame alla De Andre, ma tu lo sai che la tua zona sarà la prossima "terra dei fuochi"? giusto per dire la roba che ci hanno buttato sopra ( e sotto)....e continuare con le "immagini"


È pieno di 'ndrangheta...,


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so che dire.
> Per esperienza mia personale ho capito che amare (che è un parolone... Diciamo voler bene) non contempla certi modi di mancare di rispetto.
> 
> Sicché, se la comunicazione si sposta su certi registri comunicativi, personalmente non mi interessa più.





random ha detto:


> Così come l'hai scritta sembra un'affermazione molto grave. Quindi in caso di grave mancanza di rispetto possiamo parlare di mancanza di amore (o di volersi bene, ma sono due cose molto diverse), anche in ambito familiare? Tra genitori e figli o tra fratelli si verificano spesso casi anche molto gravi di mancanze di rispetto, dispetti o tradimenti della fiducia. Casi che vengono superati proprio dall'amore che lega i componenti di una famiglia. Spesso si ama una persona anche quando si è consapevoli dei suoi limiti, della sua incapacità ad assolvere i compiti che ci aspettiamo da lui/lei. Un matrimonio, normalmente, non inizia neanche se non c'è una base solida di amore e rispetto. Ci si ferma ai primi rapporti o al fidanzamento. Si dice spesso che finito l'amore debba rimanere una base di affetto e rispetto. Ma fino a quando c'è l'amore è tutto diverso. E poco importa che non sia intenso come all'inizio. Ti dirò che in questo momento io provo molto più amore che rispetto per mia moglie. Anzi, nessun recupero sarebbe neanche tentabile senza l'amore. Ovviamente la macchia rimarrà per sempre, ma la base per ricominciare è senza dubbio l'amore.


Anche per me voler bene e stima/rispetto sono imprescindibili. Non ho il mito della “ famigghia”


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me voler bene e stima/rispetto sono imprescindibili. Non ho il mito della “ famigghia”


  Ma almeno ci avrai quello dei "figghi"


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Come successe a Danny....


scusa [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] ma non ho capito..


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me voler bene e stima/rispetto sono imprescindibili. Non ho il *mito della “ famigghia*”


trovi che sia un valore del sud?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma almeno ci avrai quello dei "figghi"


I figli sì.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> trovi che sia un valore del sud?


No.
Era solo una implicita citazione da “I cento passi “
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4kY6FRIBoL0


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Così come l'hai scritta sembra un'affermazione molto grave. Quindi in caso di grave mancanza di rispetto possiamo parlare di mancanza di amore (o di volersi bene, ma sono due cose molto diverse), anche in ambito familiare? Tra genitori e figli o tra fratelli si verificano spesso casi anche molto gravi di mancanze di rispetto, dispetti o tradimenti della fiducia. Casi che vengono superati proprio dall'amore che lega i componenti di una famiglia. Spesso si ama una persona anche quando si è consapevoli dei suoi limiti, della sua incapacità ad assolvere i compiti che ci aspettiamo da lui/lei. Un matrimonio, normalmente, non inizia neanche se non c'è una base solida di amore e rispetto. Ci si ferma ai primi rapporti o al fidanzamento. Si dice spesso che finito l'amore debba rimanere una base di affetto e rispetto. Ma fino a quando c'è l'amore è tutto diverso. E poco importa che non sia intenso come all'inizio. Ti dirò che in questo momento io provo molto più amore che rispetto per mia moglie. Anzi, nessun recupero sarebbe neanche tentabile senza l'amore. Ovviamente la macchia rimarrà per sempre, ma la base per ricominciare è senza dubbio l'amore.


Guarda.
Ho avuto esperienza con un marito che mi metteva pure le mani addosso. Poi mi scriveva che mi amava.
Per me nulla e' l'amore  (ed è una parola molto grande.... Oramai la collego solo a mio figlio).... Mi correggo quindi... Nulla e' il voler bene (nel senso che per me non è volere bene) senza il rispetto.

Non sono certo qui a pesare il tuo amore. Per me, si dimostra coi fatti. Che non significa buttare le braccia al collo di chi ci ha tradito e pensa di condirci con due moine, sia chiaro.
Dico che certe forme di dialogo, basate comunque su "chi urla di più", "chi lascia più segni" non mi interesserebbero. Tutto qui. Per me rispetto dell'altro significa anche che, se voglio bene all'altro, di fronte a un torto subito, non starò certo a porgere l'altra guancia. Certo che si litiga, tra fratelli e sorelle, genitori e figli.... E si fanno o dicono cose di cui c'è poco da andare fieri. C'è un livello per tutto, e per tutto ci può essere un tempo e un modo di recupero. Quando c'è. Ecco: direi che incendiare la macchina del fratello avendo scoperto che dieci anni prima la mia e' andata a fuoco per colpa sua non mi pare un modo di andare avanti. Anche se il fratello mi considerasse una povera sfigata.

Capirei senz'altro molto di più evitare i contatti con mio fratello, chiedergli i danni, fargli capire che se ci passo sopra dovrà rigare dritto. Quello che vuoi. Ma non incendiargli la macchina.

La legge della jungla l'ho già sperimentata, e da certe modalità di comunicazione mi terrei bene al largo.
Comunque.... Ci saranno sicuramente fratelli più propensi a far pace dopo aver dato fuoco ad entrambe le auto, che ti devo dire.... Non che non abbia mai pensato che, due grattoni in faccia, ben assestati (non certo da me) non avrebbero fatto bene a mio marito. Ma è un pensiero che, come e' venuto, se ne è pure andato.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Ho avuto esperienza con un marito che mi metteva pure le mani addosso. Poi mi scriveva che mi amava.
> Per me nulla e' l'amore  (ed è una parola molto grande.... Oramai la collego solo a mio figlio).... Mi correggo quindi... Nulla e' il voler bene (nel senso che per me non è volere bene) senza il rispetto.
> 
> ...


Non posso darti un verde


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> scusa [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] ma non ho capito..


In cantina ,ebbe un incontro con una vicina ,molto carina e piu giovane (almeno mi pare ), apparentemente disponibile, considerando il luogo galeotto; solo che intrapresero una lunga disquisizione su di una bicicletta....
Danny mi scuserà se periodicamente tiro fuori la storia,ma si attaglia a molte discussioni; l'assist l'ha lanciato Orbis , in questa.


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> In cantina ,ebbe un incontro con una vicina ,molto carina e piu giovane (almeno mi pare ), apparentemente disponibile, considerando il luogo galeotto; solo che intrapresero una lunga disquisizione su di una bicicletta....
> Danny mi scuserà se periodicamente tiro fuori la storia,ma si attaglia a molte discussioni; l'assist l'ha lanciato Orbis , in questa.


Non lo sapevo.....pensavo non consumasse fuori dal matrimonio


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Ho avuto esperienza con un marito che mi metteva pure le mani addosso. Poi mi scriveva che mi amava.
> Per me nulla e' l'amore  (ed è una parola molto grande.... Oramai la collego solo a mio figlio).... Mi correggo quindi... Nulla e' il voler bene (nel senso che per me non è volere bene) senza il rispetto.
> 
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde


Io sì :up:


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì :up:


Grazie a entrambe  

Comunque, si finisce sempre  (e' inevitabile, credo) per filtrare tutto con la propria esperienza.
In questo periodo, che è molto difficile, ho avuto diverse conferme, assolutamente mie personali, su quando si vuole bene, e quando invece no.
E ho avuto conferma che la separazione e' la strada giusta.
Uno di questi giorni, quando sono in animo, ve ne parlo bene.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Ho avuto esperienza con un marito che mi metteva pure le mani addosso. Poi mi scriveva che mi amava.
> Per me nulla e' l'amore  (ed è una parola molto grande.... Oramai la collego solo a mio figlio).... Mi correggo quindi... Nulla e' il voler bene (nel senso che per me non è volere bene) senza il rispetto.
> 
> ...


No, no il paragone non è calzante.  Mio fratello otterrà il mio perdono se e quando mi farà riparare la macchina. Ovviamente con tante scuse per quello che ha fatto 10 anni fa e di cui io mi sono accorto solo ora! Ma una volta che ci siamo chiariti, se mai accadrà, il perdono sarà dettato dall'amore. Un estraneo invece riceverà la lettera di un avvocato ed anche dopo il risarcimento, (facendo finta di non vivere in Italia, naturalmente), i rapporti saranno sempre pessimi. Questo per spiegare meglio il mio pensiero. 

Purtroppo quando sono in gioco dei beni non ripetibili la cosa si fa un tantino più complicata. Fermo restando che mettere le mani addosso è insensato ed è sempre condannabile moralmente. Tuttavia a mio avviso, il perdono, deve essere un gesto dettato anche dal raggiungimento di una situazione di pace interiore. Di accettazione e superamento del torto subito. Se io non accetto quello che mi hai fatto non potrò mai perdonarti. E l'accettazione è sempre soggettiva. Io mi sono reso conto quasi subito, anzi per la verità ho sempre saputo, che non mi sarei mai mosso da quella scena, quella scena che tanta ilarità ha suscitato su questo forum. Esistevano due soli modi per provare ad esorcizzarla. Ho scelto di replicare quella situazione a parti invertite. Ed una volta presa la decisione la cosa andava attuata il più presto possibile, compatibilmente con alcune elementari regole di buon senso, (tra l'altro anche queste ridotte al minimo indispensabile). L'antibiotico contro l'infezione va somministrato il più presto possibile, per evitare ulteriori complicazioni, per evitare che nuovi danni si assommino ai danni già subiti e rendano inutile anche una cura che inizialmente poteva essere efficace.
Ma il perdono, anche una volta che il torto subito viene riparato non è una concessione automatica. Ripeto, quello che ha provato atruffarti non lo perdonerai mai, anche se ti risarcisce. Il perdono invece, in un caso grave come questo, dopo la riparazione del torto subito è quasi scontato. Ed è dettato dall'amore reciproco. Non dal volersi bene, che comunque è un sentimento che in molti casi lega le persone.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, no il paragone non è calzante.  Mio fratello otterrà il mio perdono se e quando mi farà riparare la macchina. Ovviamente con tante scuse per quello che ha fatto 10 anni fa e di cui io mi sono accorto solo ora! Ma una volta che ci siamo chiariti, se mai accadrà, il perdono sarà dettato dall'amore. Un estraneo invece riceverà la lettera di un avvocato ed anche dopo il risarcimento, (facendo finta di non vivere in Italia, naturalmente), i rapporti saranno sempre pessimi. Questo per spiegare meglio il mio pensiero.
> 
> Purtroppo quando sono in gioco dei beni non ripetibili la cosa si fa un tantino più complicata. Fermo restando che mettere le mani addosso è insensato ed è sempre condannabile moralmente. Tuttavia a mio avviso, il perdono, deve essere un gesto dettato anche dal raggiungimento di una situazione di pace interiore. Di accettazione e superamento del torto subito. Se io non accetto quello che mi hai fatto non potrò mai perdonarti. E l'accettazione è sempre soggettiva. Io mi sono reso conto quasi subito, anzi per la verità ho sempre saputo, che non mi sarei mai mosso da quella scena, quella scena che tanta ilarità ha suscitato su questo forum. Esistevano due soli modi per provare ad esorcizzarla. Ho scelto di replicare quella situazione a parti invertite. Ed una volta presa la decisione la cosa andava attuata il più presto possibile, compatibilmente con alcune elementari regole di buon senso, (tra l'altro anche queste ridotte al minimo indispensabile). L'antibiotico contro l'infezione va somministrato il più presto possibile, per evitare ulteriori complicazioni, per evitare che nuovi danni si assommino ai danni già subiti e rendano inutile anche una cura che inizialmente poteva essere efficace.
> Ma il perdono, anche una volta che il torto subito viene riparato non è una concessione automatica. Ripeto, quello che ha provato atruffarti non lo perdonerai mai, anche se ti risarcisce. Il perdono invece, in un caso grave come questo, dopo la riparazione del torto subito è quasi scontato. Ed è dettato dall'amore reciproco. Non dal volersi bene, che comunque è un sentimento che in molti casi lega le persone.


La legge del taglione parla come fai tu, di compensazione. E lo avrei anche capito se tu lo avessi fatto senza dirglielo. Se pensi che ora avete entrambi qualcosa di equivalente da perdonarvi, e che questo vi abbia rimessi sul  "giusto piano" per ripartire insieme, dal fondo, io te lo posso anche augurare. Ma non ci sperare troppo. Due perdoni da concedere in contemporanea, proprio perché  (come dici tu) ci sono in gioco beni non ripetibili, non sono merci di scambio.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La legge del taglione parla come fai tu, di compensazione. E lo avrei anche capito se tu lo avessi fatto senza dirglielo. Se pensi che ora avete entrambi qualcosa di equivalente da perdonarvi, e che questo vi abbia rimessi sul  "giusto piano" per ripartire insieme, dal fondo, io te lo posso anche augurare. Ma non ci sperare troppo. Due perdoni da concedere in contemporanea, proprio perché  (come dici tu) ci sono in gioco beni non ripetibili, non sono merci di scambio.



Non è legge del taglione. E' la certezza che nessun perdono è possibile senza una riparazione del torto. Purtroppo il semplice pentimento non è sufficiente. Ci spero molto , invece. Ed in ogni caso l'alternativa era la separazione.


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La legge del taglione parla come fai tu, di compensazione. E lo avrei anche capito se tu lo avessi fatto senza dirglielo. Se pensi che ora avete entrambi qualcosa di equivalente da perdonarvi, e che questo vi abbia rimessi sul  "giusto piano" per ripartire insieme, dal fondo, io te lo posso anche augurare. Ma non ci sperare troppo. Due perdoni da concedere in contemporanea, proprio perché  (come dici tu) ci sono in gioco beni non ripetibili, non sono merci di scambio.


  Attenzione che compensazione no, ma espiazione si. Ad avere un perdono che non costi nulla sorge sempre il dubbio che sia dovuto e non valga nulla. Espiazione, cosa che la moglie di random si è sempre rifiutata di tentare di fare, cercando di blandirlo.  Quanto al registro comunicativo, attenzione, che in modo politicamente corretto si riesce anche a comminare ed eseguire una condanna di morte fisica o civile e questo non la rende più accettabile.


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non è legge del taglione. E' la certezza che nessun perdono è possibile senza una riparazione del torto. Purtroppo il semplice pentimento non è sufficiente. Ci spero molto , invece. Ed in ogni caso l'alternativa era la separazione.


Ho bene inteso, che tu ti senta per così dire  "risarcito".

Che vuol dire semplice pentimento?
Ogni pentimento si estrinseca coi fatti, altrimenti e' fuffa.

Ora come funziona? Ti dovrai pentire del tuo risarcimento, nessuno si pentirà più... O cosa? Vi pentirete entrambi ancora?
Cercherete di essere entrambi pentiti, quindi rimedierete e aspetterete rimedi? Io non lo so. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ho bene inteso, che tu ti senta per così dire  "risarcito".
> 
> Che vuol dire semplice pentimento?
> Ogni pentimento si estrinseca coi fatti, altrimenti e' fuffa.
> ...



Non credo che il pentimento senza un risarcimento valga molto. In un caso come questo probabilmente nessun risarcimento sarebbe stato possibile. Un tradimento seguito da dieci anni di bugie. Nel mio caso ho seguito un comportamento che dovrebbe farmi stare meglio e la sua espiazione è che dovrà accettarlo, come io dovrò accettare il suo errore di dieci anni fa. Non ho agito per fare del male a lei, ma come ti ho scritto, per stare meglio io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che il pentimento senza un risarcimento valga molto. In un caso come questo probabilmente nessun risarcimento sarebbe stato possibile. Un tradimento seguito da dieci anni di bugie. Nel mio caso ho seguito un comportamento che dovrebbe farmi stare meglio e la sua espiazione è che dovrà accettarlo, come io dovrò accettare il suo errore di dieci anni fa. Non ho agito per fare del male a lei, ma come ti ho scritto, per stare meglio io.


Il fatto che non ti capisca nessuno non ti fa sorgere qualche dubbio?


----------



## void (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che il pentimento senza un risarcimento valga molto. In un caso come questo probabilmente nessun risarcimento sarebbe stato possibile. Un tradimento seguito da dieci anni di bugie. Nel mio caso ho seguito un comportamento che dovrebbe farmi stare meglio e la sua espiazione è che dovrà accettarlo, come io dovrò accettare il suo errore di dieci anni fa. Non ho agito per fare del male a lei, ma come ti ho scritto, per stare meglio io.


Io mi sentire "risarcito" se vedessi negli occhi dell'altro il dolore per il dolore provocato a me.


----------



## nina (7 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Io mi sentire "risarcito" se vedessi negli occhi dell'altro il dolore per il dolore provocato a me.


Che è quello che a me è mancato. Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## disincantata (7 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Io mi sentire "risarcito" se vedessi negli occhi dell'altro il dolore per il dolore provocato a me.



Non mi riferisco a questo caso. Dove avrebbe potuto bastare, per gli anni passati e per il tradimento all'acqua di rose,   ma non sempre basta per risarcirti quando il tradimento e'  stato lungo e coinvolgente. Sono due dolori imparagonabjli,  quello del tradito, e quello del traditore per averti fatto soffrire.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che non ti capisca nessuno non ti fa sorgere qualche dubbio?


Moltissimi dubbi purtroppo. 
Ma anche una certezza: la strada del perdono e del rientro in casa è lastricata di sofferenza. Ho cercato un modo per non soffrire, o soffrire il meno possibile. Siamo tutti diversi, ma tutti simili. La strada che sto provando io è una strada quasi inesplorata, ne convengo. Ma tutte le strade tradizionali hanno dimostrato di non funzionare in questo caso. Quindi, escludendo la separazione che è comunque una forma di vendetta, ma che funziona meglio se ad attuarla è una donna perchè l'uomo ci rimette anche le mutande, perchè non tentare?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Moltissimi dubbi purtroppo.
> Ma anche una certezza: la strada del perdono e del rientro in casa è lastricata di sofferenza. Ho cercato un modo per non soffrire, o soffrire il meno possibile. Siamo tutti diversi, ma tutti simili. La strada che sto provando io è una strada quasi inesplorata, ne convengo. Ma tutte le strade tradizionali hanno dimostrato di non funzionare in questo caso. Quindi, escludendo la separazione che è comunque una forma di vendetta, ma che funziona meglio se ad attuarla è una donna perchè l'uomo ci rimette anche le mutande, perchè non tentare?


Sembra che chi scrive, e sono fiumi di inchiostro, non sia ascoltato da te nemmeno in minima parte, sei peggio di un treno in corsa. Allora mi domando ma che cazzo ci fai qui?


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sembra che chi scrive, e sono fiumi di inchiostro, non sia ascoltato da te nemmeno in minima parte, sei peggio di un treno in corsa. Allora mi domando ma che cazzo ci fai qui?


Invece è stata una scelta giusta venire qui. Ho seguito più consigli di quanto non sembri a prima vista. Molti cose le ho estrapolate leggendo casi simili ed ho cercato di adattarle alla mia situazione. Molti dubbi li ho risolti. 
Molte decisioni che ho preso derivano anche dal mio stato d'animo, altre invece erano convinzioni personali da sempre (avete presente quelle idee che ci girano in testa del tipo: se mi accade questo, farò così?)...


----------



## nina (7 Marzo 2018)

Mi ricordi vagamente me. Il che significa che necessiti di un'analista. E pure in fretta. E fidati che non ti sto dando del pazzo, ma devi mettere ordine.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Moltissimi dubbi purtroppo.
> Ma anche una certezza: la strada del perdono e del rientro in casa è lastricata di sofferenza. Ho cercato un modo per non soffrire, o soffrire il meno possibile. Siamo tutti diversi, ma tutti simili. La strada che sto provando io è una strada quasi inesplorata, ne convengo. Ma tutte le strade tradizionali hanno dimostrato di non funzionare in questo caso. Quindi, escludendo la separazione che è comunque una forma di vendetta, ma che funziona meglio se ad attuarla è una donna perchè l'uomo ci rimette anche le mutande, perchè non tentare?


Perché è come sommare pere e bulloni.


----------



## random (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è come sommare pere e bulloni.



Un giorno, forse, la capirò.....:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Un giorno, forse, la capirò.....:mexican:


Infatti...

Hai voluto riequilibrare attraverso cose incongruenti.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che non ti capisca nessuno non ti fa sorgere qualche dubbio?


Io lo capisco benissimo...ho fatto più o meno il suo percorso di sofferenza. All’iniz Ho capito meno la scelta di tradire di riflesso con una escort. Poi si è spiegato, non aveva tempo di cercare una donna non a pagamento e non voleva illuderla.
Come lui ho immaginato di lenire il mio dolore con qualcun’altro. Non sono riuscita a farlo senza sentimenti. Mi sarei fatta male da sola. È capitato circa 6 mesi dopo innamorandomi. Avevo bisogno di questo. Intanto in questi mesi mio marito da buon traditore non ha mai dato segni di pentimento, anzi si è comprato un secondo cellulare nascosto per non essere più beccato... peggio di così. Io non credo nel pentimento dei traditori. L’unico pentimento di mio marito è stato quello di essere stato beccato. Boh, adesso non me ne può fregare di meno


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Invece è stata una scelta giusta venire qui. Ho seguito più consigli di quanto non sembri a prima vista. Molti cose le ho estrapolate leggendo casi simili ed ho cercato di adattarle alla mia situazione. Molti dubbi li ho risolti.
> Molte decisioni che ho preso derivano anche dal mio stato d'animo, altre invece erano convinzioni personali da sempre *(avete presente quelle idee che ci girano in testa del tipo: se mi accade questo, farò così?)*...


Si.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.....pensavo non consumasse fuori dal matrimonio


Infatti....ha perso l'occasione .Non l'ha sfruttata.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non credo che il pentimento senza un risarcimento valga molto. In un caso come questo probabilmente nessun risarcimento sarebbe stato possibile. Un tradimento seguito da dieci anni di bugie. Nel mio caso ho seguito un comportamento che dovrebbe farmi stare meglio e la sua espiazione è che dovrà accettarlo, come io dovrò accettare il suo errore di dieci anni fa. Non ho agito per fare del male a lei, ma come ti ho scritto, per stare meglio io.


Non dieci anni di bugie,ma di omissioni (di un episodio).....È diverso!
Ma poi, se la pensi così,anche se la ami, come puoi pensare che la tua azione purificatrice possa cancellare anche la convinzione che hai della sua sincerità?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Non dieci anni di bugie,ma di omissioni (di un episodio).....È diverso!
> Ma poi, se la pensi così,anche se la ami, come puoi pensare che la tua azione purificatrice possa cancellare anche la convinzione che hai della sua sincerità?


Ma non gliene frega nulla di cancellare la sua convinzione. Non vuole sentirsi inferiore ed è arrivato a pagare per non sentirsi da meno.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non gliene frega nulla di cancellare la sua convinzione. Non vuole sentirsi inferiore ed è arrivato a pagare per non sentirsi da meno.


Contenti loro...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Contenti loro...


Contento lui....lei vediamo che fa


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Contento lui....lei vediamo che fa



...infatti sarebbe interessante avere il parere della moglie.............


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...infatti sarebbe interessante avere il parere della moglie.............


Portarla qui è un idea.


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Si dice spesso che finito l'amore debba rimanere una base di affetto e rispetto. *Ma fino a quando c'è l'amore è tutto diverso. E poco importa che non sia intenso come all'inizio. Ti dirò che in questo momento io provo molto più amore che rispetto per mia moglie. Anzi, nessun recupero sarebbe neanche tentabile senza l'amore*. Ovviamente la macchia rimarrà per sempre, ma la base per ricominciare è senza dubbio l'amore.



Ma l'amore oltre che sentirlo in se stessi, lo di deve anche sentire nell'altro/a no? Anche se non intenso come all'inizio, però si deve percepire, non credi?

Ad ogni modo hai scritto delle gran belle parole, devi essere senza dubbio una bella persona, random.


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> .............
> Ad ogni modo hai scritto delle gran belle parole, devi essere senza dubbio una bella persona, random.


....ti consiglierei di leggere tutta la lunghissima discussione.........


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ti consiglierei di leggere tutta la lunghissima discussione.........


Purtroppo (o per fortuna) ho anche un lavoro... se mi metto a leggere oltre 180 pagine di discussioni oggi fatturo 0....
Il mio apprezzamento derivava dalle sue parole.


----------



## farmer (8 Marzo 2018)

Auguri random. ...È vero,devi sicuramente essere una bella persona. .....e con i suoi difetti e i suoi errori anche tua moglie


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2018)

Questa deriva alla volemose bene mi mancava.


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

*sul sarcasmo*



Lostris ha detto:


> Questa deriva alla volemose bene mi mancava.


L’abitudine all’ironia, come anche quella al sarcasmo, rovina il carattere, essa conferisce a poco a poco una qualità di malevola superiorità: alla fine si è simili a dei cani mordaci che abbiano imparato a ridere oltre che a mordere.
*
Friedrich Nietzsche*, Umano troppo umano


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> L’abitudine all’ironia, come anche quella al sarcasmo, rovina il carattere, essa conferisce a poco a poco una qualità di malevola superiorità: alla fine si è simili a dei cani mordaci che abbiano imparato a ridere oltre che a mordere.
> *
> Friedrich Nietzsche*, Umano troppo umano


....ripeto: leggiti tutte le 183 pagine e poi, se sei ancora convinto di quello che hai scritto, vatti a scopare una escort (naturalmente prima devi annunciarlo a tua moglie e dopo fargli il resoconto)


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ripeto: leggiti tutte le 183 pagine e poi, se sei ancora convinto di quello che hai scritto, vatti a scopare una escort (naturalmente prima devi annunciarlo a tua moglie e dopo fargli il resoconto)


Nella vita ci sono cause ed effetti: se la moglie ha tradito è evidente che ci sono effetti e non c’è di che lamentarsi . Ognuno gestisce come può il suo dolore, random ha agito così perché estremamente deluso e disperato. Secondo me è une bella persona.


----------



## Loser (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ripeto: leggiti tutte le 183 pagine e poi, se sei ancora convinto di quello che hai scritto, vatti a scopare una escort (naturalmente prima devi annunciarlo a tua moglie e dopo fargli il resoconto)



questo non influisce minimamente sulla mia osservazione/citazione in merito ai commenti sarcastici


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono cause ed effetti: se la moglie ha tradito è evidente che ci sono effetti e non c’è di che lamentarsi . Ognuno gestisce come può il suo dolore, random ha agito così perché estremamente deluso e disperato. Secondo me è une bella persona.


mmmmmm......ok

non sto dicendo che è una brutta persona ( chi sono io per dirlo.....tanto più non lo conosco), dico solo che ha agito in preda alla confusione, dolore, isteria....ma la famiglia è sua e i rischi sono suoi. A "pelle" ho l'impressione che sta da tempo in una relazione estremamente sbilanciata e ha preso la palla al balzo per tentare di riequilibrare le cose secondo il suo concetto di orgoglio maschile. 
Quello che contesto è: 
1-aver impostato la relazione in questo modo (anche solo rimanendo passivo)
2-aver trovato una risposta "violenta" al suo disagio (non solo rispetto al tradimento)

se poi per loro tutto ciò funziona sarei il primo a esserne felice.....in realtà mi viene più in mente una relazione perversa alla Giannini/Melato abbandonati su un'isola deserta


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> L’abitudine all’ironia, come anche quella al sarcasmo, rovina il carattere, essa conferisce a poco a poco una qualità di malevola superiorità: alla fine si è simili a dei cani mordaci che abbiano imparato a ridere oltre che a mordere.
> *
> Friedrich Nietzsche*, Umano troppo umano


non sono per niente d’accordo con questo tizio , soprattutto sull’ironia.

Che salva. Tantissime volte. 

La malevola superiorità secondo me è un atteggiamento. Che può esserci o meno.. ma dipende dall’individuo, non da come si esprime.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mmmmmm......ok
> 
> non sto dicendo che è una brutta persona ( chi sono io per dirlo.....tanto più non lo conosco), dico solo che ha agito in preda alla confusione, dolore, isteria....ma la famiglia è sua e i rischi sono suoi. A "pelle" ho l'impressione che sta da tempo in una relazione estremamente sbilanciata e ha preso la palla al balzo per tentare di riequilibrare le cose secondo il suo concetto di orgoglio maschile.
> Quello che contesto è:
> ...


Con la scoperta del tradimento una famiglia è già sfasciata; si può andare avanti zoppicando, ma non sarà mai come prima. Non c’era più niente da salvaguardare, dentro di lui c’era una tempesta ( non ormonale) e l’ha gestita come ha potuto. P.S. mai dire ad un tradito “ è capitato solo una volta, tanto tempo fa” .... balle. Per lui la sofferenza è adesso, mille volte più forte di quanto possa immaginare un traditore.


----------



## sheldon (8 Marzo 2018)

*C'è una bella differenza*

fra ironia  e sarcasmo,il sarcasmo è il "fratello cattivo" dell'ironia e sono due cose completamente diverse...leggiti Freud.
Con l'ironia puoi esprimere sottili concetti che altrimenti non si potrebbero dire,l'ironia ("motto di spirito" da lui definito) contribuisce al raggiungimento del piacere e ad un risparmio della propria energia psichica


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con la scoperta del tradimento una famiglia è già sfasciata; si può andare avanti zoppicando, ma non sarà mai come prima. Non c’era più niente da salvaguardare, dentro di lui c’era una tempesta ( non ormonale) e l’ha gestita come ha potuto. P.S. mai dire ad un tradito “ è capitato solo una volta, tanto tempo fa” .... balle. Per lui la sofferenza è adesso, mille volte più forte di quanto possa immaginare un traditore.


....dando per buone quello che dice la moglie ( sigh....fino a prova contraria) si parla di un episodio di 10 anni fà, credo che dieci anni di amore (definiti così da lui), una famiglia e due figli siano aspetti più rilevanti............


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....dando per buone quello che dice la moglie ( sigh....fino a prova contraria) si parla di un *episodio di 10 anni fà, credo che dieci anni di amore *(definiti così da lui), una famiglia e due figli siano aspetti più rilevanti............


...da quello che ho capito io proprio questo è il problema. Random voleva avere la possibilità, dieci anni fa, di poter decidere se continuare o meno la sua relazione (l'avrebbe troncata sempre secondo me), da questo fatto  ha messo in discussione gli ultimi dieci di vita ed è andato in "confusione".


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...da quello che ho capito io proprio questo è il problema. Random voleva avere la possibilità, dieci anni fa, di poter decidere se continuare o meno la sua relazione (l'avrebbe troncata sempre secondo me), da questo fatto  ha messo in discussione gli ultimi dieci di vita ed è andato in "confusione".


Ha pareggiato i conti con una puttana.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha pareggiato i conti con una puttana.


si forse per noi una puttanata, da quanto dice lui l'unica cosa da fare, tenendo presente che lui sostiene che il matrimonio altrimenti sarebbe finito.
Che ti devo di. Sarei curioso di sapere le cose come vanno adesso


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> si forse per noi una puttanata, da quanto dice lui l'unica cosa da fare, tenendo presente che lui sostiene che il matrimonio altrimenti sarebbe finito.
> Che ti devo di. Sarei curioso di sapere le cose come vanno adesso


Relegato in soffitta


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Relegato in soffitta


e si, l'importante è non per molto.


----------



## esaù (8 Marzo 2018)

ho letto tutta la discussione anzi, in realtà lo seguita, non sono potuto intervenire perche non ero registrato.
random per me hai fatto tutto bene, anche se ciò che hai scoperto e solo una piccola parte, perche e evidente che le persone da te contattate erano manipolate. l'unico errore che hai fatto secondo me, e quello della escort, ma non perche ci sei andato, perche prima hai fatto in modo che tua moglie lo sapesse, tu non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno. avresti dovuto tenerlo per te. ora non so se ti sei reso conto, che come hai descritto tua moglie ( vendicativa )
potrebbe generarsi una reazione a catena ? con la fine del vostro matrimonio.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...da quello che ho capito io proprio questo è il problema. Random voleva avere la possibilità, dieci anni fa, di poter decidere se continuare o meno la sua relazione (l'avrebbe troncata sempre secondo me), da questo fatto  ha messo in discussione gli ultimi dieci di vita ed è andato in "confusione".


È così!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> mmmmmm......ok
> 
> non sto dicendo che è una brutta persona ( chi sono io per dirlo.....tanto più non lo conosco), dico solo che ha agito in preda alla confusione, dolore, isteria....ma la famiglia è sua e i rischi sono suoi. A "pelle" ho l'impressione che sta da tempo in una relazione estremamente sbilanciata e ha preso la palla al balzo per tentare di riequilibrare le cose secondo il suo concetto di orgoglio maschile.
> Quello che contesto è:
> ...


Ce ne sono tante di solidissime relazioni nevrotiche!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
Continuate a non volerlo capire.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


Anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


ciao Brunetta , 
la mia esperienza prima da tradita ( lui andava con escort) , e cercava anche me....ti conferma quello che tu dici: è il peggior tradimento. Ma.... una volta tradita ti dico che per me ogni patto è rotto, quindi tutto è permesso. Tradimento con o senza escort : matrimonio sfasciato quindi posso anche comprendere se il tradito a sua volta tradisce con una escort. Ormai a chi deve dare giustificazioni ? A chi lo sta facendo soffrire ?


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


E infatti io non riesco a capirlo e mi ci sono anche sforzata, ma niente!
Men che meno capisco il 'crollo' di tutto!!
Spero di non essere l`unica fuori dal coro, non credo, però se lo fosse che ci posso fare...vorrebbe dire che non sono normale io e, appurato questo, continuerei a vederla allo stesso modo.
Però  Brunetta forse anche tu hai generalizzato troppo.


----------



## Outdider (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...da quello che ho capito io proprio questo è il problema. Random voleva avere la possibilità, dieci anni fa, di poter decidere se continuare o meno la sua relazione (l'avrebbe troncata sempre secondo me), da questo fatto  ha messo in discussione gli ultimi dieci di vita ed è andato in "confusione".


Esattamente!
infatti dice chiaro:


random ha detto:


> Non ho letto davvero nessuno porsi la domanda più importante.
> Che è questa. Io ho vissuto molti anni di felicità con lei, ma nessuno può rendersi conto che non era la vita con la persona che volevo. Mi ha tenuto prigioniero con una bugia. Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei avuto tutta un'altra vita? *Nessuno, davvero nessuno, ha preso in considerazione il fatto che se io fossi venuto a conoscenza della cosa avrei VOLUTO tutta un'altra vita? *Oppure con quello che ho scritto vi ho indotti a pensare che davvero il pacchetto attico-mercedes-viaggi, siano stati, magari a ragion veduta, un buon surrogato di una vita vera?


escort, non escort un par di balle, il vero problema è altro ed ora ha mani e piedi legati


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


Sinceramente anche io non capisco, in particolare il sottolineato.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto. Continuate a non volerlo capire.


  Sai che stavolta non sono d'accordo? Penso che invece mai come in questo caso conti la percezione individuale che non è nè generica nè simmetrica tra di loro. Sarà la misurazione empirica del risultato, in barba magari a tutte le nostre considerazioni e previsioni a dare il verdetto finale. O provvisoriamente finale, che è più realistica come definizione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

A parte chi ha risposto a me contraddicendomi, la maggior parte delle donne aveva trovato inaccettabile il tradimento con una prostituta.
Spiego per me.
Per me la scelta di fare sesso con una prostituta denuncia una modalità di intendere il sesso come una attività fisiologica distaccata dallo scambio relazionale, sostituito dallo scambio di denaro e che oggettivizza la donna e trasforma l’uomo in cliente di una cosa.
Questo mi fa capire che questo modo di intendere il sesso che considera possibile e perfino preferibile a una relazione non può essere circoscritto a un momento particolare, ma connaturato al suo sentire e che anche con me ha avuto un rapporto di quel tipo.
Nel caso particolare è confermato che si tratta proprio di questo, infatti ha confermato che si è trattato di un atto per bilanciare il tradimento di lei e quindi mettere tutto sullo stesso piano.
Ho ben capito che c’è chi pensa che invece non possa essere equiparato perché essendo stata quella di lei una relazione la considera più grave, ma io non la metto sul piano del tradimento, ma su quello della definizione della persona.
Appunto una persona, per me, è comprensibile che possa avere relazioni (benché so bene il dolore che causa il tradimento) non trovo accettabile (per me, per chi fa sesso con me) che non si relazioni, che non abbia considerazione dell’altr* come persona. 
Ma lui ha confermato che in questo modo ha voluto far sentire lei una prostituta.
Cosa si è rivelato lui non lo sfiora.
Possibilissimo che anche chi considera il tradimento di lui inaccettabile, lo faccia per altre ragioni.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte chi ha risposto a me contraddicendomi, la maggior parte delle donne aveva trovato inaccettabile il tradimento con una prostituta. Spiego per me.......... Questo mi fa capire che questo modo di intendere il sesso che considera possibile e perfino preferibile a una relazione non può essere circoscritto a un momento particolare, ma connaturato al suo sentire e che anche con me ha avuto un rapporto di quel tipo. Nel caso particolare è confermato che si tratta proprio di questo, infatti ha confermato che si è trattato di un atto per bilanciare il tradimento di lei e quindi mettere tutto sullo stesso piano....... .


 Mmmmm.... se fosse connaturato al suo sentire andare a p. sarebbe una attività già intrapresa da tempo, non un atto estemporaneo fatto sotto la pressione psicologica di una urgenza sentita.... Ho come l' impressione che si voglia imbrigliare random in una casistica comportamentale quando in effetti il suo sembra solo un dibattersi attorno a scelte che non fanno parte del modus vivendi. Se avrà voglia di raccontare staremo a vedere di come si svolgerà la faccenda, comunque sarei ben cauto nel "classificarlo".


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte chi ha risposto a me contraddicendomi, la maggior parte delle donne aveva trovato inaccettabile il tradimento con una prostituta.
> Spiego per me.
> Per me la scelta di fare sesso con una prostituta denuncia una modalità di intendere il sesso come una attività fisiologica distaccata dallo scambio relazionale, sostituito dallo scambio di denaro e che oggettivizza la donna e trasforma l’uomo in cliente di una cosa.
> Questo mi fa capire che questo modo di intendere il sesso che considera possibile e perfino preferibile a una relazione non può essere circoscritto a un momento particolare, ma connaturato al suo sentire e che anche con me ha avuto un rapporto di quel tipo.
> ...


Random ha spiegato bene la sua scelta: non aveva tempo per cominciare una relazione e non voleva illudere la rispettiva donna. Considero validi motivi che spiegano il suo modo di essere. Io lo comprendo pur essendo una moglie tradita dal marito con prostitute. Probabilmente chi è passato... sa che uno dei primi pensieri che ha un tradito è quello di pareggiare i conti. Non necessariamente per vendetta,più per esorcizzare il tradimento subito, un po’ per urlare al mondo intero “ se il mondo fa schifo, per poter sopravvivere mi ci devo abituare , allora sono come voi”. Anche se disapprovo il sesso con le prostitute e confermo che l’uomo che ci va con queste donne per me è privo di qualsiasi fascino, secondo me è uno con non ci sa fare. Ma questo non è il caso di random: lui è andato adesso in un momento di grande turbamento, non è il suo modo di essere e non credo che ci tornerà più. Un uomo che si dispera così per sua moglie che l’ha tradito mette l’amore come base in una relazione, non è il tipo da prostitute. Chi va con le prostitute non sa amare, è freddo, fa sesso come se fosse l’attore di un film pornografico, usa la donna come un oggetto


----------



## random (9 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random ha spiegato bene la sua scelta: non aveva tempo per cominciare una relazione e non voleva illudere la rispettiva donna. Considero validi motivi che spiegano il suo modo di essere. Io lo comprendo pur essendo una moglie tradita dal marito con prostitute. Probabilmente chi è passato... sa che uno dei primi pensieri che ha un tradito è quello di pareggiare i conti. Non necessariamente per vendetta,più per esorcizzare il tradimento subito, un po’ per urlare al mondo intero “ se il mondo fa schifo, per poter sopravvivere mi ci devo abituare , allora sono come voi”. Anche se disapprovo il sesso con le prostitute e confermo che l’uomo che ci va con queste donne per me è privo di qualsiasi fascino, secondo me è uno con non ci sa fare. Ma questo non è il caso di random: lui è andato adesso in un momento di grande turbamento, non è il suo modo di essere e non credo che ci tornerà più. Un uomo che si dispera così per sua moglie che l’ha tradito mette l’amore come base in una relazione, non è il tipo da prostitute. Chi va con le prostitute non sa amare, è freddo, fa sesso come se fosse l’attore di un film pornografico, usa la donna come un oggetto



Comunque ho provocato una reazione rabbiosa. Un crescendo di conflittualità di giorno in giorno. Domande continue e pressanti. Qualcosa mi dice che non finirà così. Sono convinto che lo spirito di rivalsa la indurrà a farmi altre rivelazioni sul passato. Ma va bene così. In fondo era quello che volevo.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Comunque ho provocato una reazione rabbiosa. Un crescendo di conflittualità di giorno in giorno. Domande continue e pressanti. Qualcosa mi dice che non finirà così. Sono convinto che lo spirito di rivalsa la indurrà a farmi altre rivelazioni sul passato. Ma va bene così. In fondo era quello che volevo.


...e se di dirà che c'è stato molto di più di quello che sai sei pronto ad affrontare le rivelazioni??????


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... se fosse connaturato al suo sentire andare a p. sarebbe una attività già intrapresa da tempo, non un atto estemporaneo fatto sotto la pressione psicologica di una urgenza sentita.... Ho come l' impressione che si voglia imbrigliare random in una casistica comportamentale quando in effetti il suo sembra solo un dibattersi attorno a scelte che non fanno parte del modus vivendi. Se avrà voglia di raccontare staremo a vedere di come si svolgerà la faccenda, comunque sarei ben cauto nel "classificarlo".


Se ti dicessi che nel periodo di crisi io sono ricorsa a un prostituto, cambieresti l’idea che ti sei fatto di me?
In che modo?


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che nel periodo di crisi io sono ricorsa a un prostituto, cambieresti l’idea che ti sei fatto di me? In che modo?


  No, perchè capirei che una persona "in botta" può anche fare delle cose inusitate, inusuali e deprecabili. Cercherei invece di capire come fare ordine nelle sue aspettative e soluzioni.  Quello che dici ha un valore che io riconosco ma non lo puoi applicare pedissequamente a tutti i casi in tutti i frangenti. Io almeno penso che qui non sia il caso di puntare a discutere tanto sulla faccenda della prostituta o escort e della sua visione della genitalità con prestatrici d' opera ma invece di concentrarsi sul fine (non sul mezzo) che per lui è di spezzare uno pseudo equilibrio dal quale vuole assolutamente uscire. Ho sentito ben poche persone parlare di questo equilibrio, ho sentito lui, ho letto Ipazia e poco altro. Tutti si sono concentrati sulla puttana di turno che per come la vedo io è una parentesi aperta e chiusa in fretta, uno strumento non già meramente sessuale (potrebbe detto per inciso anche non esserci stato) ma per questo motivo un grimaldello per aprire una porta e provocare delle reazioni. Non so dove porterà questa cosa, non lo sa nemmeno lui ma ho capito che è stato un gesto ritenuto "necessario". Tu lo sai bene cosa penso della prostituzione in generale ma riconosco in questo gesto un tentativo di fuga da una situazione che lui ritiene insopportabile, oppure in alternativa da un sordo dolore interiore. Sordo dolore provocato dalle nostre ripetute esortazioni a" lasciar perdere" e dai maldestri tentativi della moglie di minacciarlo e contemporaneamente blandirlo. Questo è quello che leggo io, magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Outdider (9 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Comunque ho provocato una reazione rabbiosa. Un crescendo di conflittualità di giorno in giorno. Domande continue e pressanti. Qualcosa mi dice che non finirà così. Sono convinto che lo spirito di rivalsa la indurrà a farmi altre rivelazioni sul passato. Ma va bene così. In fondo era quello che volevo.


Ma se non ci dovesse essere nient'altro come ti comporteresti?...anche se è difficile credere ad un singolo episodio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, perchè capirei che una persona "in botta" può anche fare delle cose inusitate, inusuali e deprecabili. Cercherei invece di capire come fare ordine nelle sue aspettative e soluzioni.  Quello che dici ha un valore che io riconosco ma non lo puoi applicare pedissequamente a tutti i casi in tutti i frangenti. Io almeno penso che qui non sia il caso di puntare a discutere tanto sulla faccenda della prostituta o escort e della sua visione della genitalità con prestatrici d' opera ma invece di concentrarsi sul fine (non sul mezzo) che per lui è di spezzare uno pseudo equilibrio dal quale vuole assolutamente uscire. Ho sentito ben poche persone parlare di questo equilibrio, ho sentito lui, ho letto Ipazia e poco altro. Tutti si sono concentrati sulla puttana di turno che per come la vedo io è una parentesi aperta e chiusa in fretta, uno strumento non già meramente sessuale (potrebbe detto per inciso anche non esserci stato) ma per questo motivo un grimaldello per aprire una porta e provocare delle reazioni. Non so dove porterà questa cosa, non lo sa nemmeno lui ma ho capito che è stato un gesto ritenuto "necessario". Tu lo sai bene cosa penso della prostituzione in generale ma riconosco in questo gesto un tentativo di fuga da una situazione che lui ritiene insopportabile, oppure in alternativa da un sordo dolore interiore. Sordo dolore provocato dalle nostre ripetute esortazioni a" lasciar perdere" e dai maldestri tentativi della moglie di minacciarlo e contemporaneamente blandirlo. Questo è quello che leggo io, magari mi sbaglio.


Io ho dato una lettura di questo grimaldello che potrebbe essere quella della moglie.
Poi la moglie potrebbe pure essere come Diletta.


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

In questa egoistica guerra dei Roses, un pensierino. .......Un piccolo pensiero ai bambini e alla famiglia no eh.......


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È inquietante che non lo capiate. Il sapere che un partner fa sesso con una escort/prostituta, chiamatela come vi pare, cambia totalmente in una donna la percezione del sesso vissuto con lui. Crolla tutto.
> Continuate a non volerlo capire.


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> In questa egoistica guerra dei Roses, un pensierino. .......Un piccolo pensiero ai bambini e alla famiglia no eh.......


ma ti pare!!!!


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma se non ci dovesse essere nient'altro come ti comporteresti?...anche se è difficile credere ad un singolo episodio.



lo dico da mo'.........


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare. 
Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )

Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato. 

Per iniziare mi ha rinfacciato il fatto che i tentativi di avere un figlio si protraevano per 8-9 giorni al massimo al mese. Che poteva accettare un disfunzione erettile dovuta allo stress durante quei pochi giorni. Ed io, invece, avevo smesso di guardarla anche durante gli altri venti giorni. Questo è purtroppo vero. Ma vi assicuro che quando si è assaliti da un senso di inadeguatezza ed impotenza, poi è difficile andare avanti ad intermittenza. Se una cosa funziona male, funziona male sempre! Ed allora non ritenni opportuno prendere provvedimenti farmacologici in un momento così delicato. 

Così lei andò con questo tizio, che però si rivelò essere oltre che abilissimo, addirittura fin troppo bravo,  (definizione spontanea data da mia moglie seguita da  una quantità di particolari e paragoni rivoltante ed umiliante, sopratutto  volendo considerare le cose che ci stavano succedendo allora) , anche stronzissimo. Lei era molto coinvolta e quindi stabilirono di rivedersi. Invece la settimana dopo lei ebbe l'ovulazione. Si fece un film in testa di non riuscire a porre dei paletti all'esuberanza di Andrea, correndo il rischio concreto di rimanere incinta.

In seguito alla malattia di mia suocera avevano deciso di far raccogliere e conservare il sangue del cordone ombelicale dei nostri futuri figli. Questa pratica, tra l'altro molto costosa, non può essere attuata in caso di fecondazione in vitro, (a causa dei farmaci assunti), ed in altri numerosissimi casi, (cito a memoria: marker epatite positivi, malattie genetiche in famiglia, infezioni virali nell'ultimo periodo di gestazione, eccetera). Infatti con il primo figlio dovemmo rinunciare, ma l'abbiamo fatta con il secondo. In quel periodo, essendo i tempi assolutamente prematuri, avevamo iniziato ad informarci sulle complesse procedure di raccolta e conservazione, senza tuttavia entrare nel dettaglio di cosa sarebbe accaduto. Lei temette che sarebbe servita l'analisi del dna di genitori e figli, cosa invece non necessaria, perchè è sufficiente la tipizzazione hla per stabilire la compatibilità, (tipizzazione poi eseguita con esiti positivi per il fratello). Questo significa che essendo il primo figlio mio, lo è anche il secondo. Quindi temette di rimanere incinta ed essere subito scoperta. 

Questa fu l'unica ragione per cui interruppe subito la cosa ed ha aggiunto che è stata una cretina a rinunciare ad una cosa che le piaceva per me. Se le capitasse oggi, dopo quello che ho fatto me ne farebbe di tutti i colori. E non è escluso che lo faccia. Naturalmente non c'è garanzia che morto un Papa non se ne sia fatto un altro, anche se con i tempi ci staremmo davvero stretti. Inoltre con la smania di umiliarmi che aveva  ieri sera, non credo che mi avrebbe fatto sconti.
Comunque stanotte ho passato una notte d'inferno, con bruciori di stomaco come mai ne avevo avuti, attacchi di vomito e diarrea, complicati dal fatto che in mansarda non c'è il bagno e mal di testa. E' salita un paio di volte a vedere se ero ancora vivo ed in una di queste occasioni mi ha accompagnato a stendermi sul divano che mi aveva preparato e mi ha detto che non andrà più in palestra e l'8 marzo è stata con la sorella. Dovevo essere proprio ridotto come un cencio.


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho dato una lettura di questo grimaldello che potrebbe essere quella della moglie. Poi la moglie potrebbe pure essere come Diletta.


  La signora ha inanellato una serie di cazzate indescivibile. Lo ha tradito. Ha coinvolto un battaglione di complici. Ha cercato di coprire la cosa assicurandosi l'appoggio telefonico di terzi. Scoperta, lo ha minacciato. Poi adesso cerca di blandirlo. Più che letture ragionate e grimaldelli sta qua sta andando di pancia, è messa peggio di lui. Per me continuate a focalizzarvi sulla cosa meno rilevante. Ora o trovano un ground zero da cui ripartire o si separano, e non credo sarà per questa cosa, sarà per una incapacità di entrambi (e sottolineo entrambi) di trovare nuovi motivi per farlo. Si riparte dal basso, dal fondo. Lo ha spiegato bene lui, tutte le costruzioni artificiali e artificiose adesso sono semplicemente irrilevanti. Giusto o sbagliato per me ora è così.


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.  Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )  Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.   Per iniziare mi ha rinfacciato il fatto che i tentativi di avere un figlio si protraevano per 8-9 giorni al massimo al mese. Che poteva accettare un disfunzione erettile dovuta allo stress durante quei pochi giorni. Ed io, invece, avevo smesso di guardarla anche durante gli altri venti giorni. Questo è purtroppo vero. Ma vi assicuro che quando si è assaliti da un senso di inadeguatezza ed impotenza, poi è difficile andare avanti ad intermittenza. Se una cosa funziona male, funziona male sempre! Ed allora non ritenni opportuno prendere provvedimenti farmacologici in un momento così delicato.   Così lei andò con questo tizio, che però si rivelò essere oltre che abilissimo, addirittura fin troppo bravo,  (definizione spontanea data da mia moglie seguita da  una quantità di particolari e paragoni rivoltante ed umiliante, sopratutto  volendo considerare le cose che ci stavano succedendo allora) , anche stronzissimo. Lei era molto coinvolta e quindi stabilirono di rivedersi. Invece la settimana dopo lei ebbe l'ovulazione. Si fece un film in testa di non riuscire a porre dei paletti all'esuberanza di Andrea, correndo il rischio concreto di rimanere incinta.  In seguito alla malattia di mia suocera avevano deciso di far raccogliere e conservare il sangue del cordone ombelicale dei nostri futuri figli. Questa pratica, tra l'altro molto costosa, non può essere attuata in caso di fecondazione in vitro, (a causa dei farmaci assunti), ed in altri numerosissimi casi, (cito a memoria: marker epatite positivi, malattie genetiche in famiglia, infezioni virali nell'ultimo periodo di gestazione, eccetera). Infatti con il primo figlio dovemmo rinunciare, ma l'abbiamo fatta con il secondo. In quel periodo, essendo i tempi assolutamente prematuri, avevamo iniziato ad informarci sulle complesse procedure di raccolta e conservazione, senza tuttavia entrare nel dettaglio di cosa sarebbe accaduto. Lei temette che sarebbe servita l'analisi del dna di genitori e figli, cosa invece non necessaria, perchè è sufficiente la tipizzazione hla per stabilire la compatibilità, (tipizzazione poi eseguita con esiti positivi per il fratello). Questo significa che essendo il primo figlio mio, lo è anche il secondo. Quindi temette di rimanere incinta ed essere subito scoperta.   Questa fu l'unica ragione per cui interruppe subito la cosa ed ha aggiunto che è stata una cretina a rinunciare ad una cosa che le piaceva per me. Se le capitasse oggi, dopo quello che ho fatto me ne farebbe di tutti i colori. E non è escluso che lo faccia. Naturalmente non c'è garanzia che morto un Papa non se ne sia fatto un altro, anche se con i tempi ci staremmo davvero stretti. Inoltre con la smania di umiliarmi che aveva  ieri sera, non credo che mi avrebbe fatto sconti. Comunque stanotte ho passato una notte d'inferno, con bruciori di stomaco come mai ne avevo avuti, attacchi di vomito e diarrea, complicati dal fatto che in mansarda non c'è il bagno e mal di testa. E' salita un paio di volte a vedere se ero ancora vivo ed in una di queste occasioni mi ha accompagnato a stendermi sul divano che mi aveva preparato e mi ha detto che non andrà più in palestra e l'8 marzo è stata con la sorella. Dovevo essere proprio ridotto come un cencio.


  Alla faccia che il problema è che sei andato una volta con una escort !!!


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.
> Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )
> 
> Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.
> ...


ho da sempre la netta sensazione che ti tradisca da sempre.
ma la disfunzione erettile è un tuo problema costante o solo quando facevate sesso "comandato" in funzione di avere figli? (non ho capito )
inoltre se lei ti ha tradito anni fa e poi tu in tutti questi anni la scopavi poco.....fai 2+2 : lei ha cercato altrove


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

....."Lei ha rinunciato ad una cosa che le piaceva"...   
Random...ho la sensazione che il "problema" riferito al tour de Force cui eri "sottoposto" per ingravidarla ti abbia creato un complesso di inferiorità nei suoi confronti, di inadeguatezza.Allora, per ora.Cosa vuol dire che se non avesse dovuto sottoporsi al test per la paternità,(non necessario,come dici) avrebbe continuato tranquillamente  la tresca? Beh, un'ammissione di questo peso la dice lunga; non solo sul tipo di rapporto che aveva, e quindi anche alla possibilità che sia proseguito nel tempo, ma anche sulla spregiudicatezza e freddezza di lei, che ti ha reso con gli interessi ciò che hai fatto e che le hai comunicato. Ora lei, ha ripassato il pallino a te, caricando il gesto con un evitabile commento (quello che ha svelato la vera natura del rapporto con l'amante). Bastava dire che  dopo un paio di scopate aveva ritenuto chiudere, per non mettere in pericolo il vostro rapporto.Pensa che addirittura avevo ipotizzato che nella smania di volere un figlio, avesse potuto utilizzare il collega come "donatore",(anche se in epoca di indagine del DNA) cosa grave,ma giustificata dal fatto che una donna che ha paura di perdere il treno della maternità,dello scadere dell'orologio biologico, possa arrivare a tanto .Giuro,ero arrivato ad ipotizzare ciò. E di casi del genere ne son successi nel passato e ne capitano ancora. 
Una cosa emerge , ed è la tua inadeguatezza che probabilmente deriva da quel periodo di intensa e forzosa dedizione sessuale, al fine di ingravidarla; ed il fatto che tu riconosca che "anche negli altri venti giorni del mese,la trascuravi", credo che evidenzi il tuo disagio di allora, che ha giocato nel costruire gli equilibri e la comunicazione tra voi.  Pare proprio che lei sia più forte ed abbia in mano il vostro futuro. Ti auguro di rimetterti ,di non somatizzare gli eventi (vecchi e nuovi), e di andarci tu,in palestra.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.
> Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )
> 
> Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.
> ...



.....Non ho capito se a te farti trattare un "merda" ti piace.
non vedo nessuna reazione sensata e secondo me la fai "contare" troppo.
Subisci tutto passivamente l'unica cosa che riesci a fare è "somatizzare" stando male.
La vedo nera lei farà di te quel che vuole.


----------



## sheldon (10 Marzo 2018)

*penso*

che prima della ricerca del figlio i vostri rapporti sessuali fossero normali,lei avrebbe dovuto capire che la tua "inadeguatezza" era dovuta a quel particolare momento,non sentirsi trascurata,anche se passava anche lei un forte periodo di tensione.
La descrizione poi del suo rapporto con particolari tecnici cosi' doviziosi magari poteva risparmiarteli.
Lei ha usato nelle ultime ore il metodo del bastone (particolari) e della carota (accompagnandoti sul divano e parlandoti della uscita e della palestra),non è stata corretta quando all'inizio ha confessato l'interruzione della relazione extra,per me tua moglie è veramente una vipera,perchè,anche se altri non la pensano cosi',c'è una bella differenza fra il tuo ed il suo di tradimento,tu non avevi un coinvolgimento,non ti sei divertito piu' di tanto,l'hai fatto come rivalsa,non hai mai fatto paragoni con lei sminuendola,non avresti proseguito.
La moglie è tua,fortunatamente,ma a me piu' del tradimento in se darebbero piu' fastidio queste serie  di motivazioni e la "calcolata" cattiveria con cui ti sono state dettagliatamente elencate,poteva evitarlo,riaccuisire una posizione di parita' o quasi di vantaggio,invece non si è accontentata ed ha voluto infierire ancora di piu' su di te....fino in fondo,parlandoti anche delle tue problematiche,non per giustificarsi,quasi per dire:"Quello era un uomo e che uomo,tu no!"...una stronza


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Quello che ti ha detto è grave. .."Lei era molto presa dal tizio " random cambio completamente idea su tua moglie. ....chiarisci immediatamente tutto. ....innanzitutto cosa prova lei per te ora,è te lo deve dire guardamdoti negli occhi, poi deve confessarti TUTTA la verità su quegli anni,perché comincio ad avere qualche dubbio.......Alla fine prendi una decisione importante,non puoi assolutamente continuare a farti umiliare in quel modo, come ti sta trattando e gravissimo. .......stronzissima


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> ho da sempre la netta sensazione che ti tradisca da sempre.
> ma la disfunzione erettile è un tuo problema costante o solo quando facevate sesso "comandato" in funzione di avere figli? (non ho capito )
> inoltre se lei ti ha tradito anni fa e poi tu in tutti questi anni la scopavi poco.....fai 2+2 : lei ha cercato altrove





stany ha detto:


> ....."Lei ha rinunciato ad una cosa che le piaceva"...
> Random...ho la sensazione che il "problema" riferito al tour de Force cui eri "sottoposto" per ingravidarla ti abbia creato un complesso di inferiorità nei suoi confronti, di inadeguatezza.Allora, per ora.Cosa vuol dire che se non avesse dovuto sottoporsi al test per la paternità,(non necessario,come dici) avrebbe continuato tranquillamente  la tresca? Beh, un'ammissione di questo peso la dice lunga; non solo sul tipo di rapporto che aveva, e quindi anche alla possibilità che sia proseguito nel tempo, ma anche sulla spregiudicatezza e freddezza di lei, che ti ha reso con gli interessi ciò che hai fatto e che le hai comunicato. Ora lei, ha ripassato il pallino a te, caricando il gesto con un evitabile commento (quello che ha svelato la vera natura del rapporto con l'amante). Bastava dire che  dopo un paio di scopate aveva ritenuto chiudere, per non mettere in pericolo il vostro rapporto.Pensa che addirittura avevo ipotizzato che nella smania di volere un figlio, avesse potuto utilizzare il collega come "donatore",(anche se in epoca di indagine del DNA) cosa grave,ma giustificata dal fatto che una donna che ha paura di perdere il treno della maternità,dello scadere dell'orologio biologico, possa arrivare a tanto .Giuro,ero arrivato ad ipotizzare ciò. E di casi del genere ne son successi nel passato e ne capitano ancora.
> Una cosa emerge , ed è la tua inadeguatezza che probabilmente deriva da quel periodo di intensa e forzosa dedizione sessuale, al fine di ingravidarla; ed il fatto che tu riconosca che "anche negli altri venti giorni del mese,la trascuravi", credo che evidenzi il tuo disagio di allora, che ha giocato nel costruire gli equilibri e la comunicazione tra voi.  Pare proprio che lei sia più forte ed abbia in mano il vostro futuro. Ti auguro di rimetterti ,di non somatizzare gli eventi (vecchi e nuovi), e di andarci tu,in palestra.



Non ci sono mai stati problemi dal punto di vista sessuale, tranne quel periodo di cui stiamo parlando. Da subito dopo la nascita del primo figlio il sesso è sempre stato soddisfacente per entrambi. Fino ad un mese fa io la cercavo ancora tutte le sere e lei mi si concedeva almeno 2, ma spesso 3 volte alla settimana.

Sono sicuro che lei ieri sera abbia voluto umiliarmi perchè non ha sopportato il fatto che io sia andato con una escort. Salvo poi pentirsi di aver esagerato quando ha visto che stavo davvero male. Quello che non capisco è la scelta di non andare più in palestra.


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stati problemi dal punto di vista sessuale, tranne quel periodo di cui stiamo parlando. Da subito dopo la nascita del primo figlio il sesso è sempre stato soddisfacente per entrambi. Fino ad un mese fa io la cercavo ancora tutte le sere e lei mi si concedeva almeno 2, ma spesso 3 volte alla settimana.
> 
> Sono sicuro che lei ieri sera abbia voluto umiliarmi perchè non ha sopportato il fatto che io sia andato con una escort. Salvo poi pentirsi di aver esagerato quando ha visto che stavo davvero male. Quello che non capisco è la scelta di non andare più in palestra.


probabilmente in palestra ha conosciuto qualcuno che non dovrebbe più frequentare altrimenti ci finisce a letto


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> probabilmente in palestra ha conosciuto qualcuno che non dovrebbe più frequentare altrimenti ci finisce a letto


io invece spero che il motivo sia un altro. Che abbia capito che se non smette immediatamente di fare la stronza ed inizia ad assumere un atteggiamento che forse al giorno d'oggi molte donne definirebbero anacronistico e retrogrado, presto si troverà da sola a crescersi i figli. Poi, per carità...faccia quello che ritiene più opportuno.


----------



## The guardian (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> io invece spero che il motivo sia un altro. Che abbia capito che se non smette immediatamente di fare la stronza ed inizia ad assumere un atteggiamento che forse al giorno d'oggi molte donne definirebbero anacronistico e retrogrado, presto si troverà da sola a crescersi i figli. Poi, per carità...faccia quello che ritiene più opportuno.


mi auguro per te che il motivo sia un altro


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stati problemi dal punto di vista sessuale, tranne quel periodo di cui stiamo parlando. Da subito dopo la nascita del primo figlio il sesso è sempre stato soddisfacente per entrambi. Fino ad un mese fa io la cercavo ancora tutte le sere e lei mi si concedeva almeno 2, ma spesso 3 volte alla settimana.
> 
> Sono sicuro che lei ieri sera *abbia voluto umiliarmi *perchè non ha sopportato il fatto che io sia andato con una escort. Salvo poi pentirsi di aver esagerato quando ha visto che stavo davvero male. Quello che non capisco è la scelta di non andare più in palestra.


per me le ti stà umiliando da quando hai iniziato a scrivere sul forum. Poi contento tu.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> io invece spero che il motivo sia un altro. Che abbia capito che se non smette immediatamente di fare la stronza ed inizia ad assumere un atteggiamento che forse al giorno d'oggi molte donne definirebbero anacronistico e retrogrado, presto si troverà da sola a crescersi i figli. Poi, per carità...faccia quello che ritiene più opportuno.


...ho visto come la sta smettendo:rotfl:......... e tu continui ad essere sempre più passivo.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...ho visto come la sta smettendo:rotfl:......... e tu continui ad essere sempre più passivo.



la domanda sorge spontanea: cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non *ci sono mai stati problemi dal punto di vista sessuale*, tranne quel periodo di cui stiamo parlando. Da subito dopo la nascita del primo figlio il sesso è sempre stato soddisfacente per entrambi. Fino ad un mese fa io la cercavo ancora tutte le sere e lei mi si concedeva almeno 2, ma spesso 3 volte alla settimana.
> 
> Sono sicuro che lei ieri sera abbia voluto umiliarmi perchè non ha sopportato il fatto che io sia andato con una escort. Salvo poi pentirsi di aver esagerato quando ha visto che stavo davvero male. Quello che non capisco è la scelta di non andare più in palestra.



...secondo te è stato soddisfacente, non secondo lei visto come ti ha paragonato a lui.
Ma tu veramente pensi   quello che scrivi?????? Mi sembra che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo. Dimmi che è uno scherzo.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...secondo te è stato soddisfacente, non secondo lei visto come ti ha paragonato a lui.
> Ma tu veramente pensi   quello che scrivi?????? Mi sembra che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo. Dimmi che è uno scherzo.



ma tu oggi hai deciso di sputare sentenze fino a farmi sclerare: se una donna per vent'anni e più vuole scopare con te, fa due figli con te, vive con te, qualcosa significherà, o no? O davvero pensi che un marito per venticinque anni non riesca a capire se la moglie finge? Ma pensi che io sia un lobotomizzato?


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> la domanda sorge spontanea: cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


...l'uomo. Cominciando a smettere di dormire su quella cazzo di mansarda, se proprio non vuole la tua presenza, va lei a dormirci.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

Non c’è nulla di meglio di un grosso scossone per fare uscire allo scoperto le persone e portare alla luce in modo più evidente le dinamiche relazionali e di potere in una coppia.

La vostra relazione è malata.. e gravemente anche.

Più va avanti e più è evidente. 

Non siete in grado di superare nulla senza farvi del male. 
È molto triste.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> ma tu oggi hai deciso di sputare sentenze fino a farmi sclerare: se una donna per vent'anni e più vuole scopare con te, fa due figli con te, vive con te, qualcosa significherà, o no? O davvero pensi che un marito per venticinque anni non riesca a capire se la moglie finge? Ma pensi che io sia un lobotomizzato?


..........ecco questa è una reazione quindi ci riesci. Ne dovresti avere di più anche in casa. Non penso che tu sia un lobotomizzato, credo solo che stai subendo passivamente, non vedo una "decisione attiva" quando discuti con tua moglie, non vedo un dialogo costruttivo, ma solo distruttivo. Nessuno dei due vuole mettere un punto ed andare a capo.
Aspetti sempre che lei abbia una reazione. Per mia esperienza personale ti posso dire che la vita è breve oggi ci siamo domani (non in senso lato) non ci siamo più. Rifletti/tete se ne vale la pena o ci sono cose più belle ed importanti (tipo i figli). Siete adulti, indipendenti e decidete in fretta se andare avanti vivendo bene  oppure vivete bene ma da separati.
dalle nostre parti si dice "e chiacher' stan' a zer'.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non c’è nulla di meglio di un grosso scossone per fare uscire allo scoperto le persone e portare alla luce in modo più evidente le dinamiche relazionali e di potere in una coppia.
> 
> La vostra relazione è malata.. e gravemente anche.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra che un tradimento possa essere considerato "nulla"


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ..........ecco questa è una reazione quindi ci riesci. Ne dovresti avere di più anche in casa. Non penso che tu sia un lobotomizzato, credo solo che stai subendo passivamente, non vedo una "decisione attiva" quando discuti con tua moglie, non vedo un dialogo costruttivo, ma solo distruttivo. Nessuno dei due vuole mettere un punto ed andare a capo.
> Aspetti sempre che lei abbia una reazione. Per mia esperienza personale ti posso dire che la vita è breve oggi ci siamo domani (non in senso lato) non ci siamo più. Rifletti/tete se ne vale la pena o ci sono cose più belle ed importanti (tipo i figli). Siete adulti, indipendenti e decidete in fretta se andare avanti vivendo bene  oppure vivete bene ma da separati.
> dalle nostre parti si dice "e chiacher' stan' a zer'.



Per quanto mi riguarda la decisione l'avrei già presa ed è la separazione. Ma tutti qui sul forum, (e potrebbe non fregarmene niente), ed anche lei di persona (e qui, almeno un attimo di riflessione è d'obbligo), mi stanno dicendo di non separarmi. Che poi lei abbia un atteggiamento che definire ondivago è dir poco mi sembra evidente. 
Per quanto riguarda le sue ultime rivelazioni, dettate dalla rabbia ed a cui non credo, è meglio che siano emerse, pur con tutto il loro carico di dolore. Non sono tra quelli che non aprono la porta per illudersi che il gatto dentro la stanza non è ancora morto.


----------



## void (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> ma tu oggi hai deciso di sputare sentenze fino a farmi sclerare: se una donna per vent'anni e più vuole scopare con te, fa due figli con te, vive con te, qualcosa significherà, o no? O davvero pensi che un marito per venticinque anni non riesca a capire se la moglie finge? Ma pensi che io sia un lobotomizzato?


Rinuncio a capirti. Secondo me coltivi una non sottile vena di masochismo.
IL telefono del superscopatore ce lo ha, che lo chiamasse per finire quello che ha iniziato.
Se motivazioni per cui ha interrotto con Andrea sono quelle che ti ha dato, io le stringerei la mano dicendole: vai e sii felice col tuo stallone.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che un tradimento possa essere considerato "nulla"


Certo che se non capisci l’italiano...


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda la decisione l'avrei già presa ed è la separazione. Ma tutti qui sul forum, (e potrebbe non fregarmene niente), ed anche lei di persona (e qui, almeno un attimo di riflessione è d'obbligo), mi stanno dicendo di non separarmi. Che poi lei abbia un atteggiamento che definire ondivago è dir poco mi sembra evidente.
> Per quanto riguarda le sue ultime rivelazioni, dettate dalla rabbia ed a cui non credo, è meglio che siano emerse, pur con tutto il loro carico di dolore. Non sono tra quelli che non aprono la porta per illudersi che il gatto dentro la stanza non è ancora morto.


Tutti no. 
Salvo il maschile non includesse donne 

Ma pare più che altro che scendere e entrare nelle dinamiche di potere, che ci sono e per cui vale lo stesso discorso del gatto morto (povera bestia) non ti sia interessante


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che se non capisci l’italiano...



prova con il linguaggio dei segni


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti no.
> Salvo il maschile non includesse donne
> 
> Ma pare più che altro che scendere e entrare nelle dinamiche di potere, che ci sono e per cui vale lo stesso discorso del gatto morto (povera bestia) non ti sia interessante


*Quasi tutti/e

Non ci sto riuscendo. Sicuramente starò anche sbagliando tutto da quel punto di vista, ma non ci sto riuscendo. E' come sbattere su un muro elastico: qualunque tentativo di colpire mi torna indietro con una forza molto superiore a quella che ho impresso.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda la decisione l'avrei già presa ed è la separazione. Ma tutti qui sul forum, (e potrebbe non fregarmene niente), ed anche lei di persona (e qui, almeno un attimo di riflessione è d'obbligo), mi stanno dicendo di non separarmi. Che poi lei abbia un atteggiamento che definire ondivago è dir poco mi sembra evidente.
> Per quanto riguarda le sue ultime rivelazioni, dettate dalla rabbia ed a cui non credo, è meglio che siano emerse, pur con tutto il loro carico di dolore. Non sono tra quelli che non aprono la porta per illudersi che il gatto dentro la stanza non è ancora morto.


Bene ora che le carte sono tutte sul tavolo non devi fare altro che decidere cosa sia meglio per te in primis e per la tua famiglia, il detto napoletano che ti citavo dice proprio questo "adesso basta chiacchiere (che valgono 0) adesso bisogna passare ai fatti nel bene e nel male.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bene ora che le carte sono tutte sul tavolo non devi fare altro che decidere cosa sia meglio per te in primis e per la tua famiglia, il detto napoletano che ti citavo dice proprio questo "adesso basta chiacchiere (che valgono 0) adesso bisogna passare ai fatti nel bene e nel male.


L'idea è quella di tenere ben separate le parole dai fatti. Ho fatto quello che ho fatto per poter sopportare meglio quello che lei aveva fatto. Se adesso mi lasciassi spaventare dal suo atteggiamento e dalla sua reazione , (entrambe prevedibili), sarebbe stato tutto inutile. Devo attendere speranzoso che la bufera passi, con la barra a dritta. Se ad un certo punto mi renderò conto che non passerà mai, allora agirò diversamente. Se non mi fa venire un colpo apoplettico prima, la signora. In quel caso, saranno c...i suoi e senza alimenti.
Per adesso, al netto delle cose terribili che mi ha detto, i fatti sono che non sono più in mansarda, ma sul divano, che lei non andrà più in palestra e che l'8 marzo invece di andare a ballare ed a sculettare pocovestita da qualche parte si è limitata ad una cena con amiche e parenti con rientro a casa entro il dodicesimo rintocco.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...ho visto come la sta smettendo:rotfl:......... e tu continui ad essere sempre più passivo.


Quoto
E lei sempre più incazzata


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> la domanda sorge spontanea: cosa dovrei fare secondo te?


Mi viene in mente solo: l’uomo. Il marito. E non il ragazzino, impressione che dai a me


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Chiedi immediatamente e con calma se le cose che ti ha detto le pensava davvero o erano dettate dalla rabbia,deve assolutamente chiederti umilmente scusa, se non lo fa pensa subito al tuo futuro. Amore significa rispetto e da quel che ti ha vomitato mi pare che il rispetto è molto lontano. Se mia moglie mi avesse detto quello che ha detto a te mi farebbe schifo anche toccarla. Poi i giorni della ovulazione sono 4   5   non so, ma lei è rimasta altri 2 mesi la ,settimana gli piaceva tanto.  Random. ..Ma tu conosci davvero tua moglie? Avrei perdonato una scopata fatta in un momento particolare,ma per amore essere rinsavita, ma così non mi pare. Quel che ti ha detto è moooolto peggio di un tradimento. Chiarisci immediatamente e prendi una decisione. ........ritiro quel che ho scritto precedentesente tua moglie non è una bella persona. ......stronzissima.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> L'idea è quella di tenere ben separate le parole dai fatti. Ho fatto quello che ho fatto per poter sopportare meglio quello che lei aveva fatto. *Se adesso mi lasciassi spaventare dal suo atteggiamento e dalla sua reazione , (entrambe prevedibili), sarebbe stato tutto inutile.* Devo attendere speranzoso che la bufera passi, con la barra a dritta. Se ad un certo punto mi renderò conto che non passerà mai, allora agirò diversamente. Se non mi fa venire un colpo apoplettico prima, la signora. In quel caso, saranno c...i suoi e senza alimenti.
> Per adesso, al netto delle cose terribili che mi ha detto, i fatti sono che non sono più in mansarda, ma sul divano, che lei non andrà più in palestra e che l'8 marzo invece di andare a ballare ed a sculettare pocovestita da qualche parte si è limitata ad una cena con amiche e parenti con rientro a casa entro il dodicesimo rintocco.


...scusami ( non per farti sclerare ma per farti ragionare) ma non hai scritto che sei stato male tutta la notte?????? questo per te non conta???????
perché aspettare una sua decisione e non prenderne una io?????? ma cosa vuoi aspettare???????? io questo non comprendo.
Pensi mica che tua mogli dopo 20 anni possa cambiare?????
Poi, ammazza che passo avanti dalla mansarda al divano un affare.........


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...scusami ( non per farti sclerare ma per farti ragionare) ma non hai scritto che sei stato male tutta la notte?????? questo per te non conta???????
> perché aspettare una sua decisione e non prenderne una io?????? ma cosa vuoi aspettare???????? io questo non comprendo.
> Pensi mica che tua mogli dopo 20 anni possa cambiare?????
> Poi, ammazza che passo avanti dalla mansarda al divano un affare.........


Più vicino alla porta d’ingresso


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Chiedi immediatamente e con calma se le cose che ti ha detto le pensava davvero o erano dettate dalla rabbia,deve assolutamente chiederti umilmente scusa, se non lo fa pensa subito al tuo futuro. Amore significa rispetto e da quel che ti ha vomitato mi pare che il rispetto è molto lontano. Se mia moglie mi avesse detto quello che ha detto a te mi farebbe schifo anche toccarla. Poi i giorni della ovulazione sono 4   5   non so, ma lei è rimasta altri 2 mesi la ,settimana gli piaceva tanto.  Random. ..Ma tu conosci davvero tua moglie? Avrei perdonato una scopata fatta in un momento particolare,ma per amore essere rinsavita, ma così non mi pare. Quel che ti ha detto è moooolto peggio di un tradimento. Chiarisci immediatamente e prendi una decisione. ........ritiro quel che ho scritto precedentesente tua moglie non è una bella persona. ......stronzissima.




.....si onesto Farmer ma dopo quanto hai letto quello che scrivi potrà mai succedere?????????


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Più vicino alla porta d’ingresso


...già


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...scusami ( non per farti sclerare ma per farti ragionare) ma non hai scritto che sei stato male tutta la notte?????? questo per te non conta???????
> perché aspettare una sua decisione e non prenderne una io?????? ma cosa vuoi aspettare???????? io questo non comprendo.
> Pensi mica che tua mogli dopo 20 anni possa cambiare?????
> Poi, ammazza che passo avanti dalla mansarda al divano un affare.........


Sono andato con una escort per umiliarla. In condizioni normali mi avrebbe preso a schiaffoni e senza sconti. Non lo ha potuto fare, ma ha dovuto reprimere la sua aggressività. Per questo è poi esplosa dicendo di tutto e di più. Se non comprendessi questo, dopo 25 anni insieme, non avrei capito nulla. Ti assicuro che la sua reazione, per quelli che sono i suoi standard, per come nel corso del tempo l'ho vista reagire con i suoi parenti ed i colleghi, (mai fino ad ora con me), è stata moderata. Non posso sottacere il fatto che il mio comportamento è stato oltraggioso ed il suo, invece, accondiscendente: mi ha ripreso in casa, ha smesso di andare in palestra. Sicuramente è sotto pressione e questo non giova al suo caratteraccio. Sono convinto che entro breve ritratterà la maggior parte delle cose che mi ha detto, ma non per farmi un favore, ma solo perchè non sono vere e me le ha dette in un momento di rabbia.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono andato con una escort per umiliarla. In condizioni normali mi avrebbe preso a schiaffoni e senza sconti. Non lo ha potuto fare, ma ha dovuto reprimere la sua aggressività. Per questo è poi esplosa dicendo di tutto e di più. Se non comprendessi questo, dopo 25 anni insieme, non avrei capito nulla. Ti assicuro che la sua reazione, per quelli che sono i suoi standard, per come nel corso del tempo l'ho vista reagire con i suoi parenti ed i colleghi, (mai fino ad ora con me), è stata moderata. Non posso sottacere il fatto che il mio comportamento è stato oltraggioso ed il suo, invece, accondiscendente: mi ha ripreso in casa, ha smesso di andare in palestra. Sicuramente è sotto pressione e questo non giova al suo caratteraccio. Sono convinto che entro breve ritratterà la maggior parte delle cose che mi ha detto, ma non per farmi un favore, ma solo perchè non sono vere e me le ha dette in un momento di rabbia.



 va bene mi arrendo.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono andato con una escort per umiliarla. In condizioni normali mi avrebbe preso a schiaffoni e senza sconti. Non lo ha potuto fare, ma ha dovuto reprimere la sua aggressività. Per questo è poi esplosa dicendo di tutto e di più. Se non comprendessi questo, dopo 25 anni insieme, non avrei capito nulla. Ti assicuro che la sua reazione, per quelli che sono i suoi standard, per come nel corso del tempo l'ho vista reagire con i suoi parenti ed i colleghi, (mai fino ad ora con me), è stata moderata. Non posso sottacere il fatto che il mio comportamento è stato oltraggioso ed il suo, invece, accondiscendente: mi ha ripreso in casa, ha smesso di andare in palestra. Sicuramente è sotto pressione e questo non giova al suo caratteraccio. Sono convinto che entro breve ritratterà la maggior parte delle cose che mi ha detto, ma non per farmi un favore, ma solo perchè non sono vere e me le ha dette in un momento di rabbia.


Rispetto dagli altri e dignità .


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Ti auguro che chiuderà scusa,ma non credo. Ripeto se mia moglie mi avesse detto quelle cose non riuscirei neanche ad andarle vicino, random non ti ha solo umiliato ti ha apertamente detto che non ti ama, che con l altro non ci è tornata per paura di essere scoperta non per amore verso di te. Oggi devi chiarire non domani ed è lei che deve venire da te, e dirti che quelle cose non le pensava. Se non lo fa oggi o domani inizia a pensare seriamente al tuo futuro.  Nei momenti di rabbia tante volte si dicono cose che non si pensano solo per ferire l altro,ma quel che ha detto sono cose gravissime e vanno subito chiarite altrimenti ognuno per conto suo. Se veramente pensava quel che diceva allora chiediti se era solo una scopata o la cosa è continuata ha detto lei che le piaceva. .......Adesso vedi tu ma subito


----------



## malox70 (10 Marzo 2018)

Io invece sono convinto che è  nei momenti di sbrocco e di pressione massima che si dice quel che si pensa veramente.


----------



## Outdider (10 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> lo dico da mo'.........


infati ti quoto


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stati problemi dal punto di vista sessuale, tranne quel periodo di cui stiamo parlando. Da subito dopo la nascita del primo figlio il sesso è sempre stato soddisfacente per entrambi. Fino ad un mese fa io la cercavo ancora tutte le sere e lei mi si concedeva almeno 2, ma spesso 3 volte alla settimana.
> 
> Sono sicuro che lei ieri sera abbia voluto umiliarmi perchè non ha sopportato il fatto che io sia andato con una escort. Salvo poi pentirsi di aver esagerato quando ha visto che stavo davvero male. Quello che non capisco è la scelta di non andare più in palestra.


Il non andare in palestra è un segnale di apertura,un "segno di buona volontà"....Almeno per ora non vuole creare ulteriori spaccature; non vuol essere responsabile per una eventuale separazione, di fronte ai parenti, "all'establishment" lavorativo e sociale. Ma può essere anche in buona fede.Tu la conosci,sai le motivazioni. Ricordiamoci tutti che ci sono ancora i figli.....Certo che la vedo dura; ora che vi siete vomitato addosso le cose più brutte se ancora vi amate nulla è perduto.Pensa se potrai stare meglio senza di lei ed i tuoi figli,oppure , se mangiando pane e cipolla , però "libero" da un rapporto che richiede impegno,pazienza, abnegazione, sopportazione, potrai trovare una serenità che hai perso recentemente per una verità antica....
Mi viene quasi da pensare che tua moglie ti veda più come terzo figlio che come amante che le scatena emozioni. Purtroppo è il destino di quasi tutte le unioni. Una cosa è certa: dopo un tradimento nulla è più come prima.


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Tu la ami. ...Ma lei? ......Una che ama non dice quelle cose. ...oppure deve dirtelo guardamdoti negli occhi


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che un tradimento possa essere considerato "nulla"


Il soggetto è lo scossone....


----------



## Mat78 (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.
> Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )
> 
> Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.
> ...


Ed eccoci qui. Sono stato attaccato in tutti i modi dai ben pensanti quando gli ho consiglato di controllare che i figli fossero suoi. La moglie stessa aveva paura che non fosse cosi. Comunque complimenti per la signora ad andare a letto con un altro senza precauzioni. Sei troppo succube di lei e sei zerbinato.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed eccoci qui. Sono stato attaccato in tutti i modi dai ben pensanti quando gli ho consiglato di controllare che i figli fossero suoi. La moglie stessa aveva paura che non fosse cosi. Comunque complimenti per la signora ad andare a letto con un altro senza precauzioni. Sei troppo succube di lei e sei zerbinato.


Siamo in due. Anzi no qua il mio parere vale meno di zero


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Più vicino alla porta d’ingresso


Blaise....ti prego!


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il soggetto è lo scossone....


Lo scossone è il tradimento, ed il tradimento è nulla. Ovviamente il concetto rispecchia il pensiero di chi lo ha espresso.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ed eccoci qui. Sono stato attaccato in tutti i modi dai ben pensanti quando gli ho consiglato di controllare che i figli fossero suoi. La moglie stessa aveva paura che non fosse cosi. Comunque complimenti per la signora ad andare a letto con un altro senza precauzioni. Sei troppo succube di lei e sei zerbinato.


Non furono controlli finalizzati a verificare la paternità, non ce n'era motivo a quel tempo. Inoltre, sia pur in maniera concitata, lei mi ha detto che non ci è voluta andare a letto perchè lui non voleva prendere precauzioni.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> **Quasi* tutti/e
> 
> Non ci sto riuscendo. Sicuramente starò anche sbagliando tutto da quel punto di vista, ma non ci sto riuscendo. E' come sbattere su un muro elastico: *qualunque tentativo di colpire mi torna indietro con una forza molto superiore a quella che ho impresso.*


Grazie (non mi piace essere messa nel calderone)

Mi ricordo le prime volte che combattevo, in maniera tecnica e pensata. 
Mi allenavo col mio Su to. Mi allenava. 
E mi ricordo che gli giravo intorno, non lucida e focalizzata soltanto sul colpire. 
Io colpivo, mi muovevo, (inciampavo anche nei miei piedi ..una volta sono finita col culo per terra semplicemente portata dalla forza che avevo messo nel calcio:rotfl ogni tanto riuscivo anche a prenderlo di striscio. 
Insomma, nel giro di mezzo minuto avevo il fiatone, il sudore mi colava sugli occhi e non vedevo più niente attraverso la griglia, barcollavo e la lucidità era andata in vacanza. 

E lui, fresco come una rosa si muoveva fluido semplicemente schivando. 

Poi di solito mi arrivava, senza neanche averlo visto arrivare, un calcio circolare in faccia che mi faceva suonare il cervello e mi piegava le ginocchia. 

Ed era il momento in cui lui iniziava da incitarmi. 
Allora riprovavo, ma niente. 

Il ritmo lo dettava lui. 

Mi ha lentamente insegnato, a calci in faccia, che la questione non è il colpo. 
Non è la forza con cui si sferra il colpo. Non è neanche la tecnica per certi versi. 

LA questione è il ritmo. 
Che è gestione di sè in relazione all'altro. Conoscenza di sè, dei propri percorsi. 
Osservare l'altro, entrare nel suo ritmo e poi prenderglielo e portarlo dove vuoi e dove ti muovi bene tu. 

Prendere la sua aggressività, a volte semplicemente parando, e poi ridarla indietro. 
Usare l'energia dell'altro per trovare il varco e metterlo a terra. E per risparmiare la propria energia. Facendo lavorare l'altro al posto tuo.

Vedi, io sono una piccoletta, minuta e leggera. 
Mi spiegava che devo tenerne conto. 

Non mi posso confrontare con uno che è il doppio di me o il triplo, usando la potenza. 
(e in palestra era la norma, visto che ero l'unica donna e anche solo una proiezione mal fatta mi lanciava come una pallina da una parte all'altra).

Mi posso confrontare a partire da me. Dai miei limiti e dalle mie risorse. Trasformando i limiti in risorse. 
Conoscendomi. 
Senza questo elemento di partenza non si fa nulla. 

Capiamoci, non ti sto dicendo di combattere con tua moglie. 
Da qui, però, quello che vedo è un combattimento in cui il ritmo non è il tuo. 
E, e questo è importante, non è nemmeno un ritmo win win. 
Vi state muovendo ad un ritmo win lose. 

E vedo lei che non è padrona del ritmo. Sbatte qui e là come una gallina impazzita, fuori controllo e facendo appello solo a meccanismi conosciuti ma che non sono adeguati in questo momento. 

Quindi finisce lei stessa frustrata, ma da se stessa. E proietta su di te per difendersi da sè. 

Prima di tutto non sa piegare la testa. E non sa ammettere i suoi limiti. 
Non si rende conto che, avendo perso il controllo di sè stessa, non è attraverso la vessazione di te che lo riprenderà.
Anzi. 
Come sta succedendo si ritrova a vomitarti addosso le sue frustrazioni, per poi finire a uscire con la sorella e tornare a mezzanotte e smettere la palestra. 
Rientrando nel circolo vizioso per cui poi ti deve vomitare addosso la frustrazione di essere in una situazione di perdita di padronanza. 

A me fa venire in mente la matrigna che quando lo specchio le risponde "no sei tu la più bella del reame" ordina al cacciatore di far fuori biancaneve e portarle il cuore. 
E il cacciatore è dentro di lei. 
MA lei non ci parla. Da come la descrivi. 
Anzi, da come la descrivi credo manco sappia del suo cacciatore interiore. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

In tutto questo tu...ti limiti a contenere. 

E non le ridai indietro nulla. Non la specchi. Assorbi. E non ridai indietro. 

Ho la sensazione che tu non stia valutando quanto questo ti stia costando. 
E quanto costerà ad entrambi. 

Al netto di lei. Che conta veramente poco. 
Tu?

A me sembri un uomo che ha una regina, ma che si fa trattare come UN privilegiato della corte. 
Mi sembra che tu per primo sia insicuro riguardo il tuo essere IL privilegiato. 

E non perchè lei te lo riconosce o meno. 

Ma perchè TU te lo riconosci come pretesa per te. 

Io penso che prima di tutto tu debba ricollocare te. 

Quali sono i bisogni che stai inseguendo in tutta questa situazione? 
I tuoi intendo. 

Cosa vuoi da lei?

Come lei sta avendo cura del tuo dolore?
E non c'è una tecnica. C'è solo il modo che compenetra il tuo bisogno di cura del tuo dolore. 

Lei ti compenetra? 

Prima serve che tu risponda a te stesso, senza rincorrere le conclusioni. 
Prima serve che tu collochi i tuoi bisogni. 
Il tuo dolore e il tuo piacere. 

Poi potrete, forse, mettere il potere al centro. 

Di sicuro, perdonami se sono molto diretta, la tua donna in questo momento non è affidabile. 
Non è una regina, nè luminosa nè nera. E' una egocentrica dittatrice che urla "decapitatelo" senza neanche rendersi conto di chi ha intorno. 
E mi sembra che tu questo non glielo stia restituendo. 

Sei lì che speri di ritrovare la tua regina luminosa. 
Ma non penso che tu non possa in questo momento non tenere conto di chi hai davanti. 

Tenendo anche conto del fatto che chi hai davanti ora, non cancella chi hai conosciuto prima. 
Non eternalizzare il presente. 

Tu, di fronte all'egocentrica dittatrice che hai davanti, cosa vuoi fare? 
Come ti vuoi porre? 

Le lasci il regno, o inizi a farle arrivare forte e netto il fatto che il suo regno esiste SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE perchè TU glielo concedi? (e più che altro, TU questo, ce l'hai ben chiaro?)

La escort mi era sembrato un buon punto di partenza. Ma ti sei fermato soltanto all'umiliazione. 
L'umiliazione fine a se stessa di una aggressiva non è una genialata. Lasciatelo dire da una aggressiva. 
Ti fa a pezzi. Se poi è pure rancorosa, non ne esci più. 

Hai iniziato il gioco dell'umiliazione? 
Bene. Cosa fatta. 
Adesso portalo avanti però. 
Adesso la sua aggressività non la puoi semplicemente contenere. 
La devi saper masticare e ridarla indietro. 

Rifiutandola. E' roba sua. 

Il nucleo fra voi è che non separate cosa è tuo da cosa è suo, vicendevolmente e vi specchiate cadendo uno nello specchio dell'altro. 

Mi spiego? 

Tu vuoi colpire. Ma non è la direzione. 
Il colpire è vessazione. Ed è quello che lei sta facendo a te. 

Tu in questo momento puoi separare e ridare indietro, e osservarla per vedere se avrà l'umiltà di mettere in discussione se stessa. 

Cosa che non ha neanche iniziato a fare. E che tu le stai permettendo di non fare. 

E questo deriva dalle vostre vecchie dinamiche di potere.

EDIT: questa è una occasione per ridiscutere quelle dinamiche. E, anche nel caso arriviate alla separazione, avere quelle dinamiche sott'occhio vi potrà dare l'opportunità di separarvi senza farvi troppa guerra e questo per il bene dei bambini, ma prima di tutto per il vostro bene. 

Il suo tradimento deve essere aperto e spiegato. E pure il movimento con la escort. 
Non sono cose che possono rimanere nei non detti e nel "ma ci siamo taaaanto ammmati". E' un suicidio relazionale. LAscire nel non detto. 

Se da soli non ce la fate, trovatevi un mediatore. Che il vaso di pandora adesso è aperto. E non lo potete richiudere. 

Indietro non si torna.


----------



## Mat78 (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non furono controlli finalizzati a verificare la paternità, non ce n'era motivo a quel tempo. Inoltre, sia pur in maniera concitata, lei mi ha detto che non ci è voluta andare a letto perchè lui non voleva prendere precauzioni.


Certo non era il caso all'epoca, ma da quanto hai scritto, lei aveva paura che non fossero i tuoi figli. Comunque come ti dicevo parecchio tempo fa ed ero l'unico all'epoca e sotto attacco da tutti, fai l'uomo è lascia questa vipera. Ti avviso, sarà dura e difficile, ti mancheranno le tue abitudini e sopratutto la tua famiglia ed i figli, ma almeno non dovrai più sopportare questa situazione logoranti per te ed i bambini. A preparati a prenderlo nel culo lato affettivo e finanziario, come per tutti noi cornuti che hanno deciso di lasciare la fedigrafa.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

Aggiungo....il tanto decantato amore....

L'amore è un contenitore di complessità. 

E nella complessità ci sta tutto. 

Ma perchè ci stia tutto, quel tutto deve essere svelato, esposto e guardato. 

Prima da soli e poi insieme. 

Se resta qualcosa, dopo aver attraversato la nausea delle rispettive mostruosità, ognuno le proprie e poi reciprocamente, se l'altro, spogliato di quel che gli mettiamo noi addosso è ancora Qualcuno e non chiunque...allora forse io penso si possa iniziare a parlare di amore. 

In caso contrario, io pensa sia la storia dei minipony sull'arcobaleno della felicità. 
Il grande unicorno rosa. 

Un tradimento, però, obbliga ad avere dubbi. Riguardo il Grande Unicorno Rosa intendo. 
E riguardo l'altro. 
Che si svela nella sua doppia faccia. E obbliga lo stesso svelamento anche al tradito.


----------



## Mat78 (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siamo in due. Anzi no qua il mio parere vale meno di zero


Be lo sai come funziona qui. Hai le corna? Colpa tua e perdona l'altro è via di filosofia. Se hai una voce fuori dal coro, sei tacciato che hai problemi mentali e le corna le hai meritate. Quello che voglio dire è che ormai non si ha più paura di tradire perché è diventato talmente normale talmente giustificato che non si pagano le conseguenze. Penso anche che bisogna guardare la realtà per quella che è ed anche in maniera terra terra con la sua giusta crudeltà e verità dell'atto accaduto.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lo scossone è il tradimento, ed il tradimento è nulla. Ovviamente il concetto rispecchia il pensiero di chi lo ha espresso.


Trova un mio post dove affermerei quello che dici.

Dato che, ti anticipo, non esiste, fammi il piacere di ignorarmi e di non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai scritto.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lo scossone è il tradimento, ed il tradimento è nulla. Ovviamente il concetto rispecchia il pensiero di chi lo ha espresso.


Guarda che tutti e tre (io, te e chi ha scritto "nulla di meglio") stiamo dicendo le stesse cose:
Scossone = Tradimento
Nulla è meglio di uno scossone per.....
Se il tradimento fosse nulla , non ci sarebbe questo sito e, soprattutto la partecipazione  chi lo commina, il tradimento....


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie (non mi piace essere messa nel calderone)
> 
> Mi ricordo le prime volte che combattevo, in maniera tecnica e pensata.
> Mi allenavo col mio Su to. Mi allenava.
> ...


Miiiiiiiiiii bastava indietro non si torna


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

È la storia più incredibile che abbia mai letto.
Sembrano quelle sceneggiature stile soap in cui i personaggi non hanno coerenza e pare che gli sceneggiatori abbiano pescato a caso situazioni e reazioni da un archivio.
Un tradimento di dieci anni prima, episodico, in una situazione di crisi, viene poi narrato come una decisione meditata per trovare finalmente buon sesso e usato, da colpevole, per umiliare, dopo che lui che avrebbe voluto umiliare con un tradimento che ha umiliato lui. I figli sembrano esperimenti di laboratorio genetico e non compaiono come soggetti portatori di diritti, bisogni e sentimenti.
In tutto ciò quella che appare positivo è non andare in palestra? Perché poi?
È tutto insensato.
Se fosse vero è una coppia con un legame che è ora di sciogliere. Non vedo VOLER BENE.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che tutti e tre (io, te e chi ha scritto "nulla di meglio") stiamo dicendo le stesse cose:
> Scossone = Tradimento
> Nulla è meglio di uno scossone per.....
> Se il tradimento fosse nulla , non ci sarebbe questo sito e, soprattutto la partecipazione  chi lo commina, il tradimento....


Lascia perdere... oppure prova a gesti.


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Ti auguro che chiuderà scusa,ma non credo. Ripeto se mia moglie mi avesse detto quelle cose non riuscirei neanche ad andarle vicino, random non ti ha solo umiliato ti ha apertamente detto che non ti ama, che con l altro non ci è tornata per paura di essere scoperta non per amore verso di te. Oggi devi chiarire non domani ed è lei che deve venire da te, e dirti che quelle cose non le pensava. Se non lo fa oggi o domani inizia a pensare seriamente al tuo futuro.  Nei momenti di rabbia tante volte si dicono cose che non si pensano solo per ferire l altro,ma quel che ha detto sono cose gravissime e vanno subito chiarite altrimenti ognuno per conto suo. Se veramente pensava quel che diceva allora chiediti se era solo una scopata o la cosa è continuata ha detto lei che le piaceva. .......Adesso vedi tu ma subito


Hai ragione al 100% . Nel caso fossero però solo parole dette per rabbia , che si domandi il perché di tanta cattiveria e voglia di umiliarlo . Perché ?


----------



## Dina74 (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la storia più incredibile che abbia mai letto.
> Sembrano quelle sceneggiature stile soap in cui i personaggi non hanno coerenza e pare che gli sceneggiatori abbiano pescato a caso situazioni e reazioni da un archivio.
> Un tradimento di dieci anni prima, episodico, in una situazione di crisi, viene poi narrato come una decisione meditata per trovare finalmente buon sesso e usato, da colpevole, per umiliare, dopo che lui che avrebbe voluto umiliare con un tradimento che ha umiliato lui. I figli sembrano esperimenti di laboratorio genetico e non compaiono come soggetti portatori di diritti, bisogni e sentimenti.
> In tutto ciò quella che appare positivo è non andare in palestra? Perché poi?
> ...


Per i figli hanno già pianificato il futuro all'estero. Aspettative altissime

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la storia più incredibile che abbia mai letto.
> Sembrano quelle sceneggiature stile soap in cui i personaggi non hanno coerenza e pare che gli sceneggiatori abbiano pescato a caso situazioni e reazioni da un archivio.
> Un tradimento di dieci anni prima, episodico, in una situazione di crisi, viene poi narrato come una decisione meditata per trovare finalmente buon sesso e usato, da colpevole, per umiliare, dopo che lui che avrebbe voluto umiliare con un tradimento che ha umiliato lui. I figli sembrano esperimenti di laboratorio genetico e non compaiono come soggetti portatori di diritti, bisogni e sentimenti.
> In tutto ciò quella che appare positivo è non andare in palestra? Perché poi?
> ...


quotone


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiii bastava *indietro non si torna*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dì la verità, hai letto solo quella frase...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Per i figli hanno già pianificato il futuro all'estero. Aspettative altissime
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Avendo il più grande sui 9 anni...roba da Capitani coraggiosi.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non c’è nulla di meglio di un grosso scossone per fare uscire allo scoperto le persone e portare alla luce in modo più evidente le dinamiche relazionali e di potere in una coppia.
> 
> La vostra relazione è malata.. e gravemente anche.
> 
> ...


Il grosso scossone che fa uscireblablablA è EVIDENTEMENTE il tradimento. Non siete in grado di superare nullablablabla come se il suddetto tradimento possa essere equiparato al nulla. 
E' la tua opinione e SUPPONGO rispecchi il tuo modo di pensare. C.V.D.



Lostris ha detto:


> Trova un mio post dove affermerei quello che dici.
> 
> Dato che, ti anticipo, non esiste, fammi il piacere di ignorarmi e di non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai scritto.



Quindi sarei io che dovrei ignorare te: Dopo che hai appena affermato che "la mia relazione (venticinquennale, ndr) è gravemente malata e non siamo in grado di superare nulla", (con tutto quello che abbiamo affrontato e bene o male superato in 25 anni ndr).

Almeno riesco ancora a ridere un po.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie (non mi piace essere messa nel calderone)
> 
> Mi ricordo le prime volte che combattevo, in maniera tecnica e pensata.
> Mi allenavo col mio Su to. Mi allenava.
> ...



se quello che ipotizzi è vero allora non posso farcela. Perchè sono sempre più sicuro che l'unica persona in grado di aiutarmi sia lei. Tuttavia, secondo te, in questo caso anche mia moglie avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto. Nel corso del tempo ho sempre fatto affidamento sul suo supporto ( e viceversa) quando ne ho avuto la necessità. Lei anche adesso sta provando ad aiutarmi, ma a suo dire io non reagisco, anzi sono ostile in molti casi. Quindi si spazientisce e mi attacca in modo ancora più duro. In questo modo spera di provocare una reazione positiva. Oggi le ho spiegato che in questo modo ed in questo momento difficilmente otterrà risultati se non si arma di una grande pazienza. E le ho anche detto che se mi attacca con questa cattiveria diventerà impossibile uscirne. Quindi, se non se la sente di aiutarmi, mi deve lasciare libero di andare via senza assurdi vincoli di timbrature di cartellino e senza minacce di ridurmi sul lastrico. Spero che mi abbia capito.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Per i figli hanno già pianificato il futuro all'estero. Aspettative altissime
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk



Vedremo.


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Tua moglie ti deve chiarire cosa ti ha vomitato addosso, lo pensa ho lo ha detto solo per feriti,con le cose che ha detto io non riuscirei a continuare con lei non le rivolgerei più la parola. Ti rendi conto l umiliazione e il paragone vigliacco che ti ha fatto?  Random devi guardarla negli occhi e chiedergli se ti ama e se quelle cose sono il suo pensiero. .....Se non ti risponde o se ti insulta ancora lasciala,non puoi vivere con una così. ....e io che ero un sostenitore  dell amore e del perdono. ....Ma fallo subito rimanere per soffrire ti distrugge ......devi sapere cosa vuole fare e agire di conseguenza


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il grosso scossone che fa uscireblablablA è EVIDENTEMENTE il tradimento. Non siete in grado di superare nullablablabla come se il suddetto tradimento possa essere equiparato al nulla.
> E' la tua opinione e SUPPONGO rispecchi il tuo modo di pensare. C.V.D.
> 
> Quindi sarei io che dovrei ignorare te: Dopo che hai appena affermato che "la mia relazione (venticinquennale, ndr) è gravemente malata e non siamo in grado di superare nulla", (con tutto quello che abbiamo affrontato e bene o male superato in 25 anni ndr).
> ...


Boh. 

Non state superando niente senza farvi del male significa che vi state solo facendo del male. Non che il tradimento è niente. :facepalm:
Sei l’unico che l’hai letta in questo modo, un dubbio non ti viene? 

Anche perché non mi riferivo “solo” al tradimento, ma a tutto il simpatico contorno di litigi/reazioni/azioni. 

Poi se secondo te la vostra dinamica relazionale è sana, auguri. Ma davvero.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dì la verità, hai letto solo quella frase...:carneval:


Siiiiiiii.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> se quello che ipotizzi è vero allora non posso farcela. Perchè sono sempre più sicuro che l'unica persona in grado di aiutarmi sia lei. Tuttavia, secondo te, in questo caso anche mia moglie avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto. Nel corso del tempo ho sempre fatto affidamento sul suo supporto ( e viceversa) quando ne ho avuto la necessità. Lei anche adesso sta provando ad aiutarmi, ma a suo dire io non reagisco, anzi sono ostile in molti casi. Quindi si spazientisce e mi attacca in modo ancora più duro. In questo modo spera di provocare una reazione positiva. Oggi le ho spiegato che in questo modo ed in questo momento difficilmente otterrà risultati se non si arma di una grande pazienza. E le ho anche detto che se mi attacca con questa cattiveria diventerà impossibile uscirne. Quindi, se non se la sente di aiutarmi, mi deve lasciare libero di andare via senza assurdi vincoli di timbrature di cartellino e senza minacce di ridurmi sul lastrico. Spero che mi abbia capito.


Farcela a fare cosa?
Il divorzio in Italia c’è dagli anni settanta, la separazione da sempre.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] fai na’ cosa parlagli del forum, fai scrivere anche lei e vedi che tutto si risolve.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Non state superando niente senza farvi del male significa che vi state solo facendo del male. Non che il tradimento è niente. :facepalm:
> Sei l’unico che l’hai letta in questo modo, un dubbio non ti viene?
> ...



L'ho letta come l'hai scritta. Inoltre non ci stiamo facendo adesso del male, il male è già stato fatto. E non è detto che questa situazione sia superabile, quindi io cerco di valutare positivamente ogni piccolo progresso, ogni fiore che spunta dal fango. I progressi, ammesso che ci siano davvero, in questi casi sono molto lenti.


----------



## random (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farcela a fare cosa?
> Il divorzio in Italia c’è dagli anni settanta, la separazione da sempre.



Vero. Ma vorrei un altro finale per la mia vita. Un altro epilogo per la mia vecchiaia.


----------



## Outdider (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.
> Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )
> 
> Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.
> ...


Volevi la verità ed a poco a poco sta venendo fuori. Non credo si sia trattato di solo 2 episodi...ma a questo punto credo abbia avuto una relazione che la soddisfaceva. Ha fatto dei paragoni...no buono. Ti ha chiaramente detto che non avrebbe interrotto se non ci fosse stato il rischio di una gravidanza,quindi....presumo che si preoccupava di usare delle precauzioni nei giorni fertili, per i restanti giorni libero sfogo. Perché sta ancora con te?....perché servi come facciata. Se ti separi e la sputtani chi ci perde è solo lei...a lei serve la famiglia del mulino bianco...la sua carriera viene prima di tutto e tutti. Mi sa che la promozione te la scordi. In palestra per un periodo non ci andrà più, perché se la sgami son cazzi suoi. Per quanto ne sai tu, l'8 marzo potrebbe aver fatto qualsiasi cosa...tanto lei sa mettere d'accordo tutti, lo ha già fatto. Una telefonatina ad Andrea l'avrei fatta....magari scopri altre cosette interessanti....ma qui dovresti aver del fegato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Vero. Ma vorrei un altro finale per la mia vita. Un altro epilogo per la mia vecchiaia.


A quarant’anni ti preoccupi per la vecchiaia?! 
Una motivazione piena d’amore, tra l’altro.
E poi se ti ha detto quelle cose e tu hai reagito come hai reagito vedo una fantastica vecchiaia per voi due insieme :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Volevi la verità ed a poco a poco sta venendo fuori. Non credo si sia trattato di solo 2 episodi...ma a questo punto credo abbia avuto una relazione che la soddisfaceva. Ha fatto dei paragoni...no buono. Ti ha chiaramente detto che non avrebbe interrotto se non ci fosse stato il rischio di una gravidanza,quindi....*presumo che si preoccupava di usare delle precauzioni nei giorni fertili, per i restanti giorni libero sfogo. Perché sta ancora con te?....perché servi come facciata. Se ti separi e la sputtani chi ci perde è solo lei...*a lei serve la famiglia del mulino bianco...la sua carriera viene prima di tutto e tutti. Mi sa che la promozione te la scordi. In palestra per un periodo non ci andrà più, perché se la sgami son cazzi suoi. Per quanto ne sai tu, l'8 marzo potrebbe aver fatto qualsiasi cosa...tanto lei sa mettere d'accordo tutti, lo ha già fatto. Una telefonatina ad Andrea l'avrei fatta....magari scopri altre cosette interessanti....ma qui dovresti aver del fegato.


Gli psicoterapeuti fanno anni di analisi e terapia per evitare di fare proiezioni inconsce, ma noi non siamo psicoterapeuti e la nostra identificazione si chiama empatia ed e positiva.
Non credo però che sia positivo integrare quello che viene raccontato con un immaginario livoroso.
In questo caso mi pare che ci sia abbastanza materiale da parte di entrambi.
Le fantasie che ti si affacciano alla mente parlano di te e di una idea che hai delle relazioni che non ti fa certamente vivere bene.


----------



## Dina74 (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> se quello che ipotizzi è vero allora non posso farcela. Perchè sono sempre più sicuro che l'unica persona in grado di aiutarmi sia lei. Tuttavia, secondo te, in questo caso anche mia moglie avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto. Nel corso del tempo ho sempre fatto affidamento sul suo supporto ( e viceversa) quando ne ho avuto la necessità. Lei anche adesso sta provando ad aiutarmi, ma a suo dire io non reagisco, anzi sono ostile in molti casi. Quindi si spazientisce e mi attacca in modo ancora più duro. In questo modo spera di provocare una reazione positiva. Oggi le ho spiegato che in questo modo ed in questo momento difficilmente otterrà risultati se non si arma di una grande pazienza. E le ho anche detto che se mi attacca con questa cattiveria diventerà impossibile uscirne. Quindi, se non se la sente di aiutarmi, mi deve lasciare libero di andare via senza assurdi vincoli di timbrature di cartellino e senza minacce di ridurmi sul lastrico. Spero che mi abbia capito.


Non è possibile x te farcela una volta tanto da solo? Sembra che tu non abbia mai affrontato nessuna difficoltà facendo leva solo su te stesso.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli psicoterapeuti fanno anni di analisi e terapia per evitare di fare proiezioni inconsce, ma noi non siamo psicoterapeuti e la nostra identificazione si chiama empatia ed e positiva.
> Non credo però che sia positivo integrare quello che viene raccontato con un immaginario livoroso.
> In questo caso mi pare che ci sia abbastanza materiale da parte di entrambi.
> Le fantasie che ti si affacciano alla mente parlano di te e di una idea che hai delle relazioni che non ti fa certamente vivere bene.


Perché, mi son limitato ad interpretare quello che lui ha scritto. Non credo che tu abbia  ne il titolo e ne la cultura per poter affermare quanto hai scritto. A me pare, che invece tu ed il club delle comari con adepti compresi, di cui fai parte, viviate in mondo che non è quello reale...e che cerchiate di fare della filosofia spicciola.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perché, mi son limitato ad interpretare quello che lui ha scritto. Non credo che tu abbia  ne il titolo e ne la cultura per poter affermare quanto hai scritto. A me pare, che invece tu ed il club delle comari con adepti compresi, di cui fai parte, viviate in mondo che non è quello reale...e che cerciate di fare della filosofia spicciola.


L’immagine del sesso non protetto (nei giorni non fertili come se funzionasse per non restare incinta) è tutta tua, così come è tutta tua (e di altri) l’idea che “tradito una volta, traditrice seriale” e che ogni volta che esce, palestra o cinema con la sorella, faccia sesso con chi capita.
Io sono una tradita da un seriale e sarò stata eccessivamente fiduciosa prima, ma non penso che ogni uomo si fiondi su ogni cosa che si muove. Insomma cerco di evitare le proiezioni più smaccate.
Libero tu, e altri, di continuare così, ma vivi bene con questa idea delle donne? 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perché, mi son limitato ad interpretare quello che lui ha scritto. Non credo che tu abbia  ne il titolo e ne la cultura per poter affermare quanto hai scritto. A me pare, che invece tu ed il club delle comari con adepti compresi, di cui fai parte, viviate in mondo che non è quello reale...e che cerciate di fare della filosofia spicciola.


Quotone al cubo


----------



## disincantata (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> L'idea è quella di tenere ben separate le parole dai fatti. Ho fatto quello che ho fatto per poter sopportare meglio quello che lei aveva fatto. Se adesso mi lasciassi spaventare dal suo atteggiamento e dalla sua reazione , (entrambe prevedibili), sarebbe stato tutto inutile. Devo attendere speranzoso che la bufera passi, con la barra a dritta. Se ad un certo punto mi renderò conto che non passerà mai, allora agirò diversamente. Se non mi fa venire un colpo apoplettico prima, la signora. In quel caso, saranno c...i suoi e senza alimenti.
> Per adesso, al netto delle cose terribili che mi ha detto, i fatti sono che non sono più in mansarda, ma sul divano, che lei non andrà più in palestra e che l'8 marzo invece di andare a ballare ed a sculettare pocovestita da qualche parte si è limitata ad una cena con amiche e parenti con rientro a casa entro il dodicesimo rintocco.



Per me il tradimento sessuale di tua moglie, e' la cosa meno grave.  Ha smesso, se e' vero che sia successo solo una volta, ma da come ne parla strano, solo per paura di restare incinta, ti ha elogiato la prestazione,  invece di andare lei in mansarda o sul divano, manda te, ti tratta come il gatto. Boh! In piu', e non si capisce il perche', ti dice che le hai impedito di continuare con una cosa che le piaceva, come? se eri all'oscuro del tradimento? 
Impedirle di uscire o andare in  palestra e' ridicolo ed assurdo.  Si puo' tradire in mille occasioni ed in mille modi. 
Per me tra  voi c'e'  tutto tranne che amore, o lei soprattutto, avrebbe reagito ben diversamente sin dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perché, mi son limitato ad interpretare quello che lui ha scritto. Non credo che tu abbia  ne il titolo e ne la cultura per poter affermare quanto hai scritto. A me pare, che invece tu ed il club delle comari con adepti compresi, di cui fai parte, viviate in mondo che non è quello reale...e che cerciate di fare della filosofia spicciola.


Ma soprattutto credi di sostenere una persona che pensi in quella situazione?


Ovviamente ammesso che la situazione sia reale.


----------



## Outdider (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’immagine del sesso non protetto (nei giorni non fertili come se funzionasse per non restare incinta) è tutta tua, così come è tutta tua (e di altri) l’idea che “tradito una volta, traditrice seriale” e che ogni volta che esce, palestra o cinema con la sorella, faccia sesso con chi capita.
> Io sono una tradita da un seriale e sarò stata eccessivamente fiduciosa prima, ma non penso che ogni uomo si fiondi su ogni cosa che si muove. Insomma cerco di evitare le proiezioni più smaccate.
> Libero tu, e altri, di continuare così, ma vivi bene con questa idea delle donne?
> Un abbraccio


Io ho un idea ben precisa del traditore. Non metterla sul uomo donna...il tradimento,che sia in amicizia in amore o altro è sempre, per me, un atto infame ed a priori sempre condannabile...io l'ho sempre scritto. Un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento sessuale di tua moglie, e' la cosa meno grave.  Ha smesso, se e' vero che sia successo solo una volta, ma da come ne parla strano, solo per paura di restare incinta, *ti ha elogiato la prestazione*,  invece di andare lei in mansarda o sul divano, manda te, ti tratta come il gatto. Boh! In piu', e non si capisce il perche', ti dice che le hai impedito di continuare con una cosa che le piaceva, come? se eri all'oscuro del tradimento?
> Impedirle di uscire o andare in  palestra e' ridicolo ed assurdo.  Si puo' tradire in mille occasioni ed in mille modi.
> Per me tra  voi c'e'  tutto tranne che amore, o lei soprattutto, avrebbe reagito ben diversamente sin dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.


Ma chi lo farebbe mai?!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io ho un idea ben precisa del traditore. Non metterla sul uomo donna...il tradimento,che sia in amicizia in amore o altro è sempre, per me, un atto infame ed a priori sempre condannabile...io l'ho sempre scritto. Un abbraccio anche a te


Figurati io :unhappy:
Ma basta quello che è, non è necessario immaginarlo peggiore di quello che già si sa di certo.


----------



## Outdider (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati io :unhappy:
> Ma basta quello che è, non è necessario immaginarlo peggiore di quello che già si sa di certo.


peggiore lo rende chi narra che lascia poco spazio all'immagine. Però in un certo senso hai ragione...aggiungere tragedia alla tragedia ha poco senso.


----------



## farmer (10 Marzo 2018)

Chiarisci immediatamente oppure ognuno per la propria strada. .......stasera vai a letto in camera. ...e se non gli va esce lei. ....devi farlo ......è stronzissima deve dirti la verità su cosa pensa di te


----------



## disincantata (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo farebbe mai?!



Infatti.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Vero. Ma vorrei un altro finale per la mia vita. Un altro epilogo per la mia vecchiaia.


Ehh..., epilogo,vecchiaia.....Farai ancora in tempo a risposarti, fare figli, ed abbandonare o essere abbandonato (e te lo dice uno...).
Il copione è pur vero che contribuiamo anche noi a scriverlo, ma insieme a qualcun altro. E tu non vuoi prescindere e riscriverlo . Ma questo ti blocca e ti condiziona a tal punto che scrivi anche le battute di tua moglie.....


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Chiarisci immediatamente oppure ognuno per la propria strada. .......stasera vai a letto in camera. ...e se non gli va esce lei. ....devi farlo ......è stronzissima deve dirti la verità su cosa pensa di te


Random disse all'inizio che aveva timore di essere soggiogato dalla seduzione di lei e dall'attrazione che lui prova . Se va in camera finisce a tarallucci e vino,con una scopata....


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> se quello che ipotizzi è vero allora non posso farcela. Perchè sono sempre più sicuro che l'unica persona in grado di aiutarmi sia lei. Tuttavia, secondo te, in questo caso anche mia moglie avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto. Nel corso del tempo ho sempre fatto affidamento sul suo supporto ( e viceversa) quando ne ho avuto la necessità. Lei anche adesso sta provando ad aiutarmi, ma a suo dire io non reagisco, anzi sono ostile in molti casi. Quindi si spazientisce e mi attacca in modo ancora più duro. In questo modo spera di provocare una reazione positiva. *Oggi le ho spiegato che in questo modo ed in questo momento difficilmente otterrà risultati se non si arma di una grande pazienza. E le ho anche detto che se mi attacca con questa cattiveria diventerà impossibile uscirne. *Quindi, se non se la sente di aiutarmi, mi deve lasciare libero di andare via senza assurdi vincoli di timbrature di cartellino e senza minacce di ridurmi sul lastrico. Spero che mi abbia capito.


Non solo ipotizzo, ma interpreto, pur cercando di rimanere il più aderente possibile a quanto scrivi. 
Quindi ovviamente sei tu, e soltanto tu, a poter riconoscere dove sta il vero. 
Anzi, più che il vero (che è materia volatile e sfuggente) sei tu l'unico a poter riconoscere dove ti riconosci. 

Per quanto riguarda l'aiuto io la vedo così

[video=youtube;3oaobKn_MkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oaobKn_MkE[/video]

In questo momento voi due, ENTRAMBI, non siete in grado di essere empatici. 
Perchè quello che dice uno ferisce l'altro e viceversa. 
(l'escort poteva essere una possibilità per andare verso l'empatia. Ma la state bruciando...)

E non è che siete voi sbagliati. E' che quello che vi dite porta con sè un carico di sofferenza per entrambi. 

Starsi vicino, anche nel dolore, combattendo nel mondo, per un obiettivo, tutti e due dalla stessa parte è un discorso. 

Starsi vicino nel dolore che vi siete reciprocamente dati è un altro discorso. 

Da come scrivi, sembra che non abbiate mai affrontato le vostre rispettive modalità di gestire l'umiliazione, la rabbia, il dolore, la negazione, la delusione. Reciproca. 
Che non abbiate uno spazio di negoziazione in cui stare per poter guardare quelle emozioni. Ognun per sè e poi in condivisione. 
Sembra quasi che fra voi non ci sia lo spazio necessario per stare da soli. Per pazientare mentre si aspetta l'altro. 

Ecco perchè ti ho scritto che forse un aiuto esterno, per entrambi, potrebbe essere una buona strada. 
Perchè un esterno è uno spazio di negoziazione dove collocare ANCHE l'asimmetria che è nel vostro rapporto. 
Che in un qualche modo è necessario ricontrattare e ricollocare. 

Lei non ti può aiutare. 
Per farlo dovrebbe essere capace di abbassare le armi, dirsi che è stata una stronza di merda e guardarsi allo specchio. Mettendo in discussione la sua immagine. (con cui credo non abbia un grande rapporto, vista la mala gestione dell'aggressività. E te lo dico da aggressiva che ha fatto i conti con la sua aggressività). 

E questo è una cosa che dovrebbe fare da sola con se stessa, e poi, solo poi, venire da te. 
In un circolo in cui prima da sola e poi da te per poi tornare da sola con quello che accoglie di quello che le offri. 

Tu non puoi aiutare lei. 
Per farlo dovresti non temere la sua aggressività (il cui rovescio è la sua seduttività). 
Non rimanerne sbalordito quando te la scarica addosso. 
E forse da lucido sei pure capace di farlo. 
Ma adesso sei ferito e stai mettendo in discussione i tuoi ultimi anni di vita con lei chiedendoti se sono veri oppure no. Adesso anche tu dovresti entrare in te e ascoltare quello di cui hai bisogno (e nel movimento con la escort c'è tantissimo come c'è tantissimo nella questione del pompino). DA solo, e poi da lei e poi di nuovo da te con quello che lei ti ha dato. 

Circolarmente e in bidirezionalità. 
Con pazienza. Serve tempo. Alle emozioni serve tempo per depositare e sedimentare. 

Il punto è che parlare di voi fra voi, in un momento in cui siete entrambi confusi, doloranti ed esasperanti è complesso. 
E mi sembrate entrambi abituati a passare all'agito. Più che al discutere. 
E per agito non intendo l'azione del fare. Ma anche il modo in cui parlate. 
Lei che vomita frustrazione e paura sotto forma di rabbia e aggressioni verbali e tu che tenti di tenere il punto e anche a ristabilirne di nuovi. Come la escort. 

Andare per agiti significa non avere dominio della situazione. 

Il grassetto è una posizione. 
Ma se vuoi che resti una posizione solida, togli il quindi se che hai fatto seguire. 

Ed è una posizione che fa esattamente quello che ti scrivevo. 
Ti sei separato da lei, hai preso quello che ti ha dato, lo hai masticato e glielo hai ridato indietro. 

Quali sono i tuoi confini e la tua tolleranza rispetto alla sua aggressività?

Le tue reazioni fisiche dell'altra notte parlano di te. Attraverso il tuo corpo. 
Il tuo corpo ti ha segnalato che un limite è stato oltrepassato. 

Per esperienza, ascolta il tuo corpo. Viene prima e di solito ha ragione 

Quindi, oltre che tenere la posizione avanza richieste chiare e ferme. 

La prima è che quegli attacchi non sono concessi. Non si deve permettere. 
Che vada a correre. Che trovi un sacco e lo prenda a pugni. 
Ma quel tipo di comunicazione no. Un NO. Di quelli veri. 

E se aggredisce, alzati e mollala a schiumare. 

Non andate da nessuna parte nella dinamica del "ti faccio a pezzi e poi, quando ti vedo a pezzi ti curo (portarti al divano e comunicarti che non va in palestra)."

E' una dinamica del potere. 

Ma, come diceva un vecchio spot, la potenza è nulla senza il controllo . 
Solo che nel vostro non solo non è nulla....è dannosa. 

Aggiungo una cosa...la rabbia di tua moglie che esplode in quel modo contro di te, è un suo problema. 
Ed è bene che se la guardi e se la risolva. 
Perchè viene da lei. E soltanto da lei. 

Il fatto che gli eventi esterni la sottomettano talmente da fargliene perdere la gestione (e lo sa che la perde perchè poi passa ad atti riparatori tipo il non andare in palestra, ma affermando che ) è un campanello di allarme che riguarda lei. 
Di conseguenza te. 
E poi il vostro equilibrio. 

Se ti vuole aiutare che controlli la sua rabbia e la sua paura. 
Se ti vuoi far aiutare inizia ad affermare che sì, c'è molto di irrisolto. 
A partire dal fatto che per te quell'episodio mette in discussione il "vero" che c'è stato fra voi. 
Inizia ad affermare che le sue menzogne ti hanno profondamente ferito. 
E inizia pure ad affermare che il tuo cazzo è al suo servizio solo se lei ne ha cura. Quindi la sua lamentela riguardo ai tuoi funzionamenti durante la fecondazione, ha il dovere di rivedersele. Perchè al tempo poteva essere lei quella che ti stava vicino mentre tu eri in difficoltà col tuo cazzo, invece di scopare con un altro. 

Dalle il tuo dolore. Senza la minima pietà. Senza compassione. 
MA non per lei. Per te, per non averlo dentro come un groppo che ti toglie lucidità. 

E stasera, concordo, se te la sentissi, col cazzo che dormi in mansarda. 
Lo decidi tu dove dormire. Non lei. 

Foss'anche che tu decida di dormire in mansarda. Ma lo decidi tu. 
Non lei. 

Ribadisco che avete dinamiche di potere non da poco. 
E secondo me guardarle attraverso altri occhi farebbe bene ad entrambi.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Siiiiiiii.


:rotfl::rotfl:

il mio nonno mi diceva "ti conosco, mascherina !" 

:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo farebbe mai?!


un* che schiuma rabbia senza neanche sapere da dove le/gli viene su...e più che altro senza minimamente riconoscere che è TUTTA roba sua. 

Poi c'è chi con quella roba ci gioca in coppia. 
Quelli che ci giocano si divertono. 
ENTRAMBI. 
E prestano assoluta attenzione prima di tutto alla consensualità, al sicuro e al sano. (della dinamica giocata). 
(e di rabbia non c'è traccia, o se c'è è riconosciuta e trattata. E non usata per giocare). 

Ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> un* che schiuma rabbia senza neanche sapere da dove le/gli viene su...e più che altro senza minimamente riconoscere che è TUTTA roba sua.
> 
> Poi c'è chi con quella roba ci gioca in coppia.
> Quelli che ci giocano si divertono.
> ...


Per me non si dice nemmeno di un ex si dice, figuriamoci di un amante.
Anche perché la reazione normale sarebbe...


----------



## Outdider (11 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Più vicino alla porta d’ingresso


l'ho letto solo ora


----------



## farmer (11 Marzo 2018)

Ricapitoliamo. ....Siamo partiti da: ho fatto una scopata 10 anni fa con un collega,ma me ne sono pentita subito e per amor tuo e per i sensi di colpa ho smesso. La cosa si può perdonare? Io dico di si quando due sono innamorati con molto impegno la cosa è superabile.    Siamo arrivati a: sei un coglione neanche con una escort sei capace di scopare ti sei fatto fare solo un pompino,guarda che io con il tizio ho scopato alla grande mil ha riempito tutti i buchi e mi ha resa felice,peccato che c'era un problema,volevo un figlio e il padre dovevi essere tu, perché ormai ti avevo sposato e quindi legalmente tu dovevi essere il padre.ma mi sono pentita perché con l"altro mi piaceva e avrei continuato  (????????) Anzi con il senno di poi guardamdoti mi dispiace aver smesso. .....Ma vi pare?  Io non ci sarei rimasto un ora di più in casa cmq. Adesso cosa fare? Oggi è domenica e siete a casa tutti e due,bevete un litro di camomilla sedativi uno di fronte all altro e chiedi spiegazioni su tutto quanto ti ha detto è quanto accaduto,tu la conosci e se ti risponde con sincerità e ti dice che quelle cose non sono vere ma dette per farti del male ( dov'è l'amore?) Puoi considerare di proseguire, la vedo molto dura,ma provateci. Ma se lei continua con la sua aggressività non mostrando pentimento anzi. ...comunicale già oggi la tua intenzione di srpararti.domani mattina alle 8.30 aprono gli studi degli avvocati e tu inizia consultandone uno. E dopo solo dopo una chiamata ad andrea la rifarei bleffando comincierei con il dire che lei ha ammesso che non era solo una questione di una scopata ma che si era un po presa.,vediamo cosa ti dice.,registrala naturalmente può servire per la separazione. L'importante è che ora prendi in mano la situazione altrimenti diverrai il sacco da pugile di tua moglie che ad ogni sua frustrazione o incazzatura colpirà duramente. Dopo quel che ti ha detto non DEVI fargliela passare liscia


----------



## random (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo farebbe mai?!


Ho 50 anni.

Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, ebbe la netta sensazione che durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti,  Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più. Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica), scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire,  che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.

Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. Se si fosse incontrata prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. Ecco, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come  ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.


----------



## void (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni.
> 
> Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, ebbe la netta sensazione che durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti,  Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più. Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica), scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire,  che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.
> 
> Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. Se si fosse incontrata prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. Ecco, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come  ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.


Diglielo. Cosa aspetti.
E' molto più forte diretto ed efficace della escort.
Non devi giocare più. Digli quello che pensi come ti senti. Di come ti ha fatto sentire. Taglia via tutte le sue strategie con la semplice verità di quello che provi.
Su questo, non ha difese


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni.
> 
> Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, ebbe la netta sensazione che durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti,  Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più. Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica), scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire,  che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.
> 
> Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? *Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. EccoSe si fosse incontrata *, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come  ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.


......se questo pensi ancora speri ad una sua "redenzione"
Ti prego random dimmi che vuoi arrivare a 200 pagine in questo post perché è un record e perché il sito al raggiungimento prevede un premio.


----------



## random (11 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ......se questo pensi ancora speri ad una sua "redenzione"


?? cioèèèèèèè??


----------



## sheldon (11 Marzo 2018)

Stai costruendo nella tua testa un castello di ipotesi privo di qualsiasi fondamenta.
Ok,sei arrabbiato,ma non ragioni,o meglio peggio pensi che i tuoi pensieri/ragionamenti siano la verita'.
Se tua moglie si fosse innamorata di Andrea,ti avrebbe lasciato allora,non avevate ancora figli,non sarebbe stato un grande problema,semplicemente stava passando un brutto momento ed ha tentato di risolverlo nella maniera piu' sbagliata,se fosse stata presa ancora dall'altro prima o poi l'avrebbe risentito,cosa non avvenuta,mi pare,
Il problema vostro è che tutti e due avete caratteri non facili tu,pur essendo piu' giustificato,perchè sotto botta,agisci come un toro che vede rosso,lei che si sente in colpa ed attacca nella maniera piu' spietata invece di tentare di capire il tuo stato e darti rassicurazioni,
Siete due adulti,prendila da parte,dille di smettere di fare la stronza,dille che hai fatto una caprata e che è giunto il momento di guardarsi negli occhi e che hai voglia di parlarle a "cuore aperto" e che vorresti che lei facesse lo stesso,ponile le domande che vorresti farle,senti cosa ha da dirti,in maniera civile come due persone che hanno costruito  tantissimo insieme in questi anni,chiedile anche della scelta che lei al tempo avrebbe fatto se non fosse stata sposata con te.
Adesso è finito il tempo dei pensieri,delle ipotesi,delle seghe mentali,dovete solo iniziare a parlare tra di voi,senza risentimenti,senza incazzature,ma da persone civili che sono adulte,dovrebbero essere mature,hanno responsabilita' nei confronti dei figli.


----------



## farmer (11 Marzo 2018)

Dille quello che hai scritto qui. ...Ma oggi. .....prendi la situazione in mano e poi vada come vada


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> ?? cioèèèèèèè??


..che se lei pensava ai tempi quello che hai scritto stà con te per convenienza e non per amore e questo è un problema irrisolvibile.
....a questo punto dovresti farti delle domande (sempre secondo quello che scrivi) sul perché è rimasta con te:
1) su Andrea non avrebbe avuto "il controllo" cosa basilare nella sua vita??????;
2) Andrea non era "affidabile" e le avrebbe fatto fare una vita da "cornuta" cosa che avrebbe minato il suo "status"


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Ma se mio marito dopo che ha scoperto un tradimento di 10 anni fa di una sola volta (questo al momento sappiamo), di cui mi sono pentita e dopo che ho desiderato con lui così tanto due figli per ripicca di comporta da omuncolo andando a escort e umiliandomi come donna (perché così secondo me si sente una donna) dimostrandomi che per lui la cosa importante é sentirsi maschio a pagamento, tirò fuori tutta la rabbia e dico di ogni. Chi se ne frega se lo penso o no. La delusione è così forte che se posso distruggere il suo sentirsi uomo (perché questo è importante per lui, sentirsi uomo pareggiando i conti però manco le palle di verificare se é un uomo riscontrando l’interessamento di altre donne) lo faccio eccome.
Io penso che lei abbia detto cose che non pensa ma lo abbia fatto apposta per ferirlo perché ferita. 
Ha tradito un uomo e si ritrova tradita da uno che va a escort.
Parlatevi. Ma smetti di fare il ragazzino ferito. Fai l’uomo ferito e dimostrati tale. Fino ad ora secondo me e ai miei occhi di donna non lo hai fatto



Le virgole e i punti sono a piacere


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni.
> 
> Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, *ebbe la netta sensazione che* durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti, *Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più.* *Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot*. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica), scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire, che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.
> 
> Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? *Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. Se si fosse incontrata prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. *Ecco, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> ......se questo pensi ancora speri ad una sua "redenzione"
> Ti prego random dimmi che vuoi arrivare a 200 pagine in questo post perché è un record e perché il sito al raggiungimento prevede un premio.


Ma solo io vedo le due diverse dimensioni considerate nei due grassetti in una e nell'altro? 

Il primo è lei. E le paure di lei. (per quanto le rivenda da superfiga). 

Il secondo è lui. E le paure di lui. 

Una donna, in controllo di sè e presente a se stessa, mica le tremano le gambe di fronte al tombeur de femmes che è stato descritto. Se proprio ci gioca come il gatto col topo. 

Fra l'altro, i maschi così convinti del loro potere sessuale su una donna, ce li si può girare e rigirare come pedalini senza la minima fatica e senza la minima strategia. 
Li si porta da Roma a Timbuctu lasciandoli convinti che sono loro a guidare e che stanno andando a Salerno 
Sono dei pollastri fondamentalmente. E sono noiosi sulla lunga. Per lunga intendo nel giro di due/tre settimane eh...non hanno strategie di gioco, puntano al cazzo, e ripetono gli stessi due o tre copioni comportamentali senza soluzione di continuità...una noia mortale!!:unhappy

A quanto racconta random, invece, al tempo, lei ha messo in piedi un casino che la metà basta. 
Neanche a 20 anni fai un casino come quello che ha fatto lei per una mezza scopata. 
Mezzo ufficio coinvolto in una trombata...oh! 
Con tanto di strascichi che sono arrivati a bussare alla porta dopo dieci anni. 
Che può anche definire quell'altra una sguattera, adesso, ma allora si è messa nelle mani di una sguattera e in quelle mani ci è rimasta per tutto questo tempo. 
Si è mossa in modo talmente goffo, impreciso, inadeguato che si è resa ricattabile e il colpo di genio è stato pure pensare di avere tanto potere da credere che se fai le scarpe a qualcuno che ha in mano cose importanti di te, quel qualcuno resterà lì senza reazione per la bella faccia che ti porti in giro 

Lui ha desunto la questione del migliore e del peggiore. Perchè è ferito e deluso. Perchè alla luce di questa rivelazione tutto il vissuto è crollato, svelandosi in una luce obliqua e imprevista.  
Dubito che lei, incasinata con la sua femminilità come è, abbia fatto una graduatoria. 
Si è semplicemente data alla fuga quando ha visto che la situazione le sfuggiva di mano. 

Non è questione di redenzione, a mio parere. 

E' questione che dietro l'epica c'è la realtà. 
E la realtà è molto più prosaica dell'epica. 

L'epica della guerra e dell'amore è splendida.
Prosaicamente, la guerra è morte e distruzione, sangue e vomito, l'amore è sudore e umori, e odore che si spande. 

Entrambi stanno nell'epica ma stanno facendo i conti con la prosaicità della realtà. 

E lei salta, perchè il suo potere (illusorio perchè ottenuto attraverso la vessazione e l'aggressività) sta colando fuori da tutte le parti. 
E lui si ritrova davanti una immagine di donna che dormiva col pigiama in flanella, ripulita da tutto il resto...sti cazzi. Il pigiama in flanella è veramente terribile. (scusami random....non resisto ai pigiami in flanella...sono una cosa che andrebbe bruciata al rogo per l'eternità) 

E sarebbe una buona opportunità per il ground zero di cui parlava spleen guardarsi ripuliti dalle immagini dell'epica di coppia. SE lo facessero anzichè combattere per mantenere vive quelle immagine che ormai sono morte e decomposte.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non si dice nemmeno di un ex si dice, figuriamoci di un amante.
> Anche perché la reazione normale sarebbe...
> 
> View attachment 13520


Io per la verità ho fatto pure di peggio...ma erano altri tempi 

Adesso una roba del genere, la colloco in una dimensione di rivalsa e difesa, di protezione di sè e di contenimento delle paure che riguardano la realtà di chi si è. 
Il guardarsi dritti negli occhi allo specchio utilizzando uno sguardo onesto. 

Non userei il sacco, perchè a grandi linee e generalizzando, conosco i percorsi che portano a quella roba lì...ma di per certo vivisezionerei chi facesse paragoni di questo genere. 
E farei vivisezione precisa proprio per averne fatto esperienza e per conoscenza di quei territori. 

Che riguardano solo se stessi. Principalmente. 

Poi si potrebbe riparlarne. 
Ma sarebbe uno di quei segni, nella valutazione dell'altro, che restano lì per tanto, tanto tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ......se questo pensi ancora speri ad una sua "redenzione"
> Ti prego random dimmi che vuoi arrivare a 200 pagine in questo post perché è un record e perché il sito al raggiungimento prevede un premio.


 il bello è che gli si risponde pure. Continua a farcire la storia con minuzie incredibili. I consigli non gli servono, o è tutta una balla o sa già qual'e il suo obbiettivo finale.
Invece mi chiedo, qualora fosse tutto vero perché tutta questa manfrina.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il bello è che gli si risponde pure. Continua a farcire la storia con minuzie incredibili. I consigli non gli servono, o è tutta una balla o sa già qual'e il suo obbiettivo finale.
> Invece mi chiedo, qualora fosse tutto vero perché tutta questa manfrina.


Vabbè, ma se fosse tutto falso a noi cosa cambierebbe??

Non ho mai capito questa cosa del fake, come se riconoscere o non riconoscere un fake fosse una sorta di merito. 

Anche nella realtà un sacco di storie sono fake. E non perchè non esistano, ma perchè la narrazione di sè implica necessariamente degli aggiustamenti che si discostano dalla realtà oggettiva. 
Siamo essere soggettivi. 

Chi risponde, risponde per se stesso/a. 
Lo fa per il suo piacere di interrogarsi sulle questioni che vengono poste. 

Immagino nessuno intervenga qui pensando di far discendere una verità e una soluzione per qualcuno o qualcosa. 

Ma il senso di un forum (e forse è uno dei motivi per cui i forum in genere stanno morendo superati dai social) è l'interrogarsi insieme ad altri su contenuti di interesse. 

Quindi il fulcro è il contenuto, non chi lo racconta. 
E questo vale per tutte le storie. 
Vere o false che siano. 

Questo voler a tutti costi personalizzare per dare realtà, non lo capisco molto, è un mio limite 

Vero o falso, fake o non fake a me fondamentalmente non cambia un cazzo. 
Io so chi sono io. E io sono io. A prescindere da tutto e tutti. 

L'interesse è il contenuto. La storia. 

Fosse un fake, la storia è interessante. 
E le dinamiche che vengono suggerite sono diffuse, ben più di quanto si possa pensare. 
Quindi trovo interessante il confronto a riguardo. 

Cazzo mi cambia se non è una storia vera??


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se fosse tutto falso a noi cosa cambierebbe??
> 
> Non ho mai capito questa cosa del fake, come se riconoscere o non riconoscere un fake fosse una sorta di merito.
> 
> ...


non mi cambia, non comprendo, comunque,  l'incastrarsi di chi racconta e di chi risponde.
Si sta ripetendo le stesse cose da pagine.
Non si vuol vedere l'evidenza (vera falsa che essa sia)
E random l'ha detta neanche troppo velatamente.
Questa donna era ingombrante per lui già da tempo, il pacchetto famiglia però era l'obbiettivo.


----------



## random (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma solo io vedo le due diverse dimensioni considerate nei due grassetti in una e nell'altro?
> 
> Il primo è lei. E le paure di lei. (per quanto le rivenda da superfiga).
> 
> ...



Lei aveva pochissima esperienza ed è semplicemente scappata prima che il danno diventasse irrimediabile. La sua inesperienza non le ha consentito di capire che aveva lasciato un mare di bombe inesplose appena sotto traccia.

Sono anni che provo a buttarli, ma li ricompra sempre. Mi sono anche offerto di tenerla sempre al caldo...


----------



## random (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io penso che lei abbia detto cose che non pensa ma lo abbia fatto apposta per ferirlo perché ferita.
> 
> Ma smetti di fare il ragazzino ferito. Fai l’uomo ferito e dimostrati tale. Fino ad ora secondo me e ai miei occhi di donna non lo hai fatto


Questo lo penso anche io. 

Vorrei tanto capire cosa dovrebbe fare sto cazzo di uomo ferito per dimostrarsi tale.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni.
> 
> Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, ebbe la netta sensazione che durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti,  Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più. Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica), scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire,  che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.
> 
> Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. Se si fosse incontrata prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. Ecco, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come  ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.


Random ... sono stupita: lei pigiamone di flanella, traditrice e sputa pure fuori le cattiverie gratuite, tipo che lui era  abile... chiedile pure se lui sarebbe stato ugualmente abile davanti un pigiamone in flanella. Sei tu che hai diritto di essere furioso, non lei. È lei che ha tradito e ha sfasciato un matrimonio. Invece di avere rispetto ed empatia per il tuo dolore infierisce ancora di più. 
E’ rimasta con te perché tu sei affidabile e perché tu ERI/SEI ANCORA ? INNAMORATO.
E’ stata una sua convenienza. Per quello che riguarda le abilità di Andrea... lasciamo perdere, lui non aveva davanti un pigiamone di flanella...questo fa la differenza.
Non sempre i traditori sono “abili”. Io da tradita dopo aver scoperto il tradimento, ho scelto di pensare a me. E così ho scoperto che mio marito il traditore non è per niente abile, ma proprio per niente. 
Comunque quello che conta in una coppia è l’amore e rispetto, su questo si basano le relative “abilità “
Random, ti auguro tanta fortuna con tutto il cuore.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi cambia, non comprendo, comunque,  l'incastrarsi di chi racconta e di chi risponde.
> Si sta ripetendo le stesse cose da pagine.
> *Non si vuol vedere l'evidenza* (vera falsa che essa sia)
> E random l'ha detta neanche troppo velatamente.
> Questa donna era ingombrante per lui già da tempo, il pacchetto famiglia però era l'obbiettivo.




l'evidenza, per te. 
Secondo il tuo sguardo e secondo i tuoi percorsi mentali che ti portano ad interpretare in quel modo l'evidenza. 

Io per esempio vedo altro. 

Come vedo altro nella questione della escort. Per dire. 
Come donna le reazioni di altre donne le conosco, le comprendo razionalmente, ma a me non scattano. 
E so che questo deriva dal mio vissuto, dalle mie esperienze e dalle mie lenti sul mondo. 

Quel che per me è evidente, per altri non lo è. 
E viceversa. 

La ricchezza di un forum è esattamente lì.

Nel mettere a confronto non le evidenze, che in ogni caso non sono Verità ripetibili perchè ogni storia ha i suoi protagonisti e di ogni storia si sa solo una minima parte perchè i particolari, che spesso fanno la differenza, non sono esprimibili a parole. Serve proprio viverli e viverli inseriti in quello specifico vissuto che li vive. 

Ma nel mettere a confronto le diverse lenti con cui si legge il mondo. Scambiarsele. E arricchirsi reciprocamente.  

Poi ognuno, comunque, vedrà solo ed esclusivamente le evidenze che può vedere e troverà il senso che può trovare. 
Ogni Vita è una Vita.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random ... sono stupita: lei pigiamone di flanella, traditrice e sputa pure fuori le cattiverie gratuite, tipo che lui era  abile... chiedile pure se lui sarebbe stato ugualmente abile davanti un pigiamone in flanella. Sei tu che hai diritto di essere furioso, non lei. È lei che ha tradito e ha sfasciato un matrimonio. Invece di avere rispetto ed empatia per il tuo dolore infierisce ancora di più.
> E’ rimasta con te perché tu sei affidabile e perché tu ERI/SEI ANCORA ? INNAMORATO.
> E’ stata una sua convenienza. Per quello che riguarda le abilità di Andrea... lasciamo perdere, lui non aveva davanti un pigiamone di flanella...questo fa la differenza.
> Non sempre i traditori sono “abili”. Io da tradita dopo aver scoperto il tradimento, ho scelto di pensare a me. E così ho scoperto che mio marito il traditore non è per niente abile, ma proprio per niente.
> ...


Scusa Lara, quoto te per comodità ma in generale mi rivolgo a tutti. Quoto la penultima riga, con convinzione.
Secondo me il piagiama in flanella, le abilità amatorie e tutto il contorno della faccenda non contano nulla. E' del tutto evidente che al mondo ci sono persone più o meno capaci, persone più o meno dotate fisicamente, bellezza, sesso etc. Il vero punto della faccenda è che se si fanno di queste cose una "gara" o se si utilizzano per termini di paragone si lascia trasparire tutta la propria pochezza umana.
Quando si ama una persona, questa diventa "unica" ed inscindibile, le prestazioni, le misure, la bellezza, le caratteristiche viene tutto fuso nella "personalità". Ed è questa che in fondo deve interessare ed interessa.
E' del tutto chiaro che una pornodiva a letto farebbe una figura migliore di qualsiasi moglie in pigiama. Ma a me interessa mia moglie perchè mi dà e mi ha dato cose che qualsiasi altra persona non sarebbe in grado nemmeno lontanamente di darmi.
Questo dovrebbe essere il termine del discorso, più che il confronto ed il paragone con l'amante.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lei aveva pochissima esperienza ed è semplicemente scappata prima che il danno diventasse irrimediabile. La sua inesperienza non le ha consentito di capire che aveva lasciato un mare di bombe inesplose appena sotto traccia.
> 
> Sono anni che provo a buttarli, ma li ricompra sempre. Mi sono anche offerto di tenerla sempre al caldo...


Sì, non poca esperienza, direi nessuna esperienza.
Per la mia esperienza 

Quella delle bombe inesplose non è inesperienza invece. E' sovrastima del proprio controllo sulla realtà. 

Se lasci bombe inesplose evidenti come le ha lasciate lei (mezzo ufficio che sa e pure quella a cui ha fatto le scarpe che sa) o dormi in piedi pensando che prima o poi il conto non ti venga presentato o sei di una ingenuità che nuota negli unicorni. 

Che ci può benissimo stare eh. 
Ci sono quelli che credono agli unicorni fino a quando il corno non se lo prendono in culo (perdona la prosaicità )

LA cosa che stona, però, è che quando il tuo personale unicorno rosa ti infila il suo corno madreperlato su per il culo, allora abbassi la cresta e ti fai un esame di coscienza. E metti in discussione non l'unicorno, ma te stesso/a. 

Questa non è inesperienza, ma umiltà. E onestà nel guardarsi allo specchio. 

Ed è questa secondo me la cosa più grave che tua moglie non fa. 

Guarda l'immagine di sè e non si guarda allo specchio. 

L'aggressività è una difesa a questo, fra le altre cose. 

Tu non le stai più specchiando l'immagine di donna in cui le piaceva riconoscersi. 
E secondo me fai pure bene. 
Quell'immagine è un qualcosa che ci si guadagna sul campo, e non perchè lo sguardo dell'altro te la regala. 
E all'altro che te la offre, io penso sia doveroso rimandare riconoscenza e gratitudine. 
E dimostrazione di essere degne di quello specchio. 

Altra cosa che da come scrivi tua moglie non fa. 

Con questo non sto dicendo che sia cattiva o altro. 

Semplicemente nei fatti che racconti, ha comportamenti puerili da bambina capricciosa che vuole che il suo giocattolo, dopo averlo rotto, si aggiusti da solo. 
E sbatte i piedini per terra urlando e strepitando. 

Credimi, non c'è giudizio in questo. Io sono una aggressiva. E di piedini sbattuti per terra, ne ho lunga esperienza. 
Ho anche imparato, però, che l'aggressività è la rappresentazione delle mie paure in uno specchio rovesciato. 
E so quanto costa riconoscerlo. 

La tua donna ha una rabbia antica, che deve imparare a governare. 
Ho letto i pochi spunti sulla considerazione che le è stata data in famiglia...non interpreto nulla. Ma visto come sta reagendo in questa situazione, forse sarebbe bene che si mettesse in discussione. 

E tu con lei. 
Che mi sembra stai facendo una grossa fatica a staccarti dall'immagine di lei, e le sue intemperanze ti fanno pure tenerezza. 
Lascia perdere la compassione. LA tenerezza tienila lì e usala però.

guarda che anche toglierle lo specchio e permetterle di liberarsi dalla corazza di prestanza e potenza che si è costruita artificialmente è amarla e anche darle tenerezza. E anche riconoscerle il suo potere e la sua potenza. 
E' credere che anche senza l'esoscheletro che si è costruita, lei E'.  

Per farlo, però dovete spogliarvi. 
Tutti e due. 

E ricominciare pulendo il campo dalle macerie.

I pigiami in flanella sono un vizio terribile 
Ti sono vicina...sallo! :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, non poca esperienza, direi nessuna esperienza.
> Per la mia esperienza
> 
> Quella delle bombe inesplose non è inesperienza invece. E' sovrastima del proprio controllo sulla realtà.
> ...


 il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni.
> 
> Lei lo ha fatto. Dicendomi che dopo quasi un anno che neanche più la guardavo, aveva ritrovato una persona a cui piaceva come donna. Ed essendo questo tizio un abile donnaiolo non era di quelli che si accontentavano. Quindi dopo la prima volta che si erano visti in cui era riuscita a mantenere un qualche tipo di controllo sulla situazione, grazie al fatto che aveva tergiversato fino alla fine, aveva avuto mille dubbi, eccetera, ebbe la netta sensazione che durante un secondo incontro, cadute ormai le barriere più importanti,  Andrea avrebbe voluto ed ottenuto di più. Perchè lei non era nelle condizioni di resistere più di un tot. Quindi, avuta questa certezza, prima che avvenisse l'irreparabile, (e sarebbe avvenuto, perchè lei già *prendeva farmaci per la stimolazione ovarica)*, scelse di fare dietrofront. Lo fece perchè si rese conto, a suo dire,  che io ero la sua famiglia e non voleva rischiare di sfasciarla.
> 
> Potrà sembrarti inverosimile, ma quello che mi ha davvero ferito non è l'improbabile paragone tra me, costretto a scoparla con un termometro, a giorni alterni, mezzi storditi dal sonno, lei chiusa dentro un pigiamone di flanella invernale che poi dovevo delicatamente risalire senza provocare scossoni e poi attendere fermi ed in silenzio per venti-trenta minuti alle 5 di mattina (perchè alle 6,30 aveva il treno o l'autobus), e "l'abile scopatore". Avrei voluto vedere lui nelle mie condizioni. No. Quello che mi ha ferito è stato il fatto che io sia diventato a mia insaputa un oggetto in suo potere, ( di mia moglie) in quel frangente. Ossia un delicato calice di cristallo che lei ha scelto di preservare e non una persona con la propria dignità. Con le proprie forze e debolezze. Lei ha avuto in mano il mio destino in quel momento e noi siamo qui adesso grazie ad un gesto di carità? Perchè il migliore era lui, ovvio. Se si fosse incontrata prima con lui a me neanche di striscio mi avrebbe calcolato: questo almeno ho desunto dalle sue parole. Ecco, se io mi fossi trovato li in quel momento, dietro una porta, ad ascoltare questo tipo di discorso o anche solo a leggerlo nella sua mente, sarei uscito fuori a prenderla a calci in culo ed a dirle fatti scopare dove, come  ti pare e da chi ti pare. E scompari dalla mia vita, merda di persona.


Trascuri gli effetti?


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito




è che io trovo proprio brutto il pigiama!!

Se ce l'hai addosso, come ti muovi ti risale su per le gambe, blocca i movimenti, si arrotola...fa casino. 
io odio sentirmi bloccata dai vestiti che mi si muovono addosso. 

SE ce l'ha addosso il mio uomo se provo a toccarlo non trovo la pelle ma trovo la stoffa. E devo fare fatica, attraversare elastici che mi comprimono le mani e scarsa libertà di movimento sul corpo. 
O semplicemente pelle che non si tocca. 

E G. usa i pantaloni del pigiama 
Siamo giunti alla mediazione che almeno non siano di quei tessuti che li tocchi e ti sembra di accarezzare il gatto. 

E d'estate recupera dormendo nudo! 

Io odio i vestiti addosso mentre dormo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi cambia, non comprendo, comunque,  l'incastrarsi di chi racconta e di chi risponde.
> Si sta ripetendo le stesse cose da pagine.
> Non si vuol vedere l'evidenza (vera falsa che essa sia)
> E random l'ha detta neanche troppo velatamente.
> Questa donna era ingombrante per lui già da tempo, il pacchetto famiglia però era l'obbiettivo.


Questa è la tua lettura e parla di te.
Leggi me o Nocciola e vedi altri punti di vista, che parlano di noi.
Così come Ipazia parla di sé.
Cosa rivelano di sé gli uomini lasciamo perdere. :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Dille quello che hai scritto qui. ...Ma oggi. .....prendi la situazione in mano e poi vada come vada


Perché non portarla qui?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che io trovo proprio brutto il pigiama!!
> 
> Se ce l'hai addosso, come ti muovi ti risale su per le gambe, blocca i movimenti, si arrotola...fa casino.
> io odio sentirmi bloccata dai vestiti che mi si muovono addosso.
> ...


Può essere molto erotico farsi strada tra i tessuti.
Sono forme diverse di erotismo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché non portarla qui?


Per non alimentare la tua morbosità.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito


Lo indossi spesso?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per non alimentare la tua morbosità.


Dopo questo ciò tre palle


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere molto erotico farsi strada tra i tessuti.
> Sono forme diverse di erotismo.


E' la stessa prospettiva che a volte mi presenta G. 

Quindi finisce che mi ha regalato cose che gli piacciono da indossare per giocare con me. 
Le indosso  (sorvolo su quanto ho rotto i coglioni a riguardo...ma lui è stato paziente e irremovibile ...ed è parte della stima che ho di lui nel trattare se stesso in relazione a me)
Ma preferisco la pelle. Che per me ha un fascino irresistibile. E mi fa scattare interruttori che il tessuto non mi fa scattare. 

La flanella o il pile è un limite insuperabile però. Non ce la faccio. 

Credo che anche in queste cose, che come giustamente sottolinei sono espressioni di erotismo, il gioco sia trovare mediazioni e scambi. Trovare uno spazio comune in cui incontrarsi. Per soddisfarsi nella reciproca presenza. 

SE G. non mediasse, se mi imponesse solo il suo modo dell'erotismo...eh...ad essere in discussione ci sarebbe il potere che gioca con me. E non il pigiama in flanella. E viceversa eh. Se io imponessi solo la pelle. 

E lo discuterei. 
E valuterei il suo modo di discuterne. 
E lui farebbe lo stesso con me. Senza se e senza ma. 

Anche l'erotismo, per come la vedo io, è uno spazio di co-costruzione e di bidirezionalità e compenetrazione. 
Anzi, per come la vedo io, è uno spazio fondamentale nell'intimità di una coppia.
E non può essere composto, sempre secondo la mia prospettiva, di pura accettazione per amore. 
Per me è irrinunciabile ci siano i bisogni, espressi chiaramente, di entrambi. E l'impegno di entrambi ad incontrarsi.

In una prospettiva win win e non in una prospettiva win lose. 
In fondo l'obiettivo comune dovrebbe essere trovare il piacere. 

E il piacere lo si trova in due anche attraverso lo scambio di limiti, tabù, disponibilità. 

Se resto sempre uguale a me stessa e l'altro resta sempre uguale a se stesso...umh...io qualche problemino ce lo vedo. Di comunicazione come minimo. 

Ma anche di fluidità di vita. 
Nella vita ci si trasforma. Costantemente. 
E l'incontro con l'altro, a certi livelli di intimità, rende anche il valore della trasformazione che deriva dallo starsi vicini.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' la stessa prospettiva che a volte mi presenta G.
> 
> Quindi finisce che mi ha regalato cose che gli piacciono da indossare per giocare con me.
> Le indosso
> ...


Se non altro esistono le stagioni, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non altro esistono le stagioni, in tutti i sensi.



Già.

E se non esistessero, sarebbe un bel casino. 
In particolare quando si parla di stagioni di Vita. 

Sai che noia...:carneval:


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la tua lettura e parla di te.
> Leggi me o Nocciola e vedi altri punti di vista, che parlano di noi.
> Così come Ipazia parla di sé.
> *Cosa rivelano di sé gli uomini lasciamo perdere. *:carneval:


 cosa rivelerei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo indossi spesso?


 no solo camicie da notte e se si arrotolano troppo le levo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la tua lettura e parla di te.
> Leggi me o Nocciola e vedi altri punti di vista, che parlano di noi.
> Così come Ipazia parla di sé.
> Cosa rivelano di sé gli uomini lasciamo perdere. :carneval:


 vi cercherò è vi leggerò nello specifico.
 è un mio limite essere spicciativa quando sento l'arrotolamento.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Questo lo penso anche io.
> 
> Vorrei tanto capire cosa dovrebbe fare sto cazzo di uomo ferito per dimostrarsi tale.


Primo non andare a escort. Ai miei occhi avresti perso 1000 punti
Come se andare a escort ti facesse sentire nuovamente un uomo ai suoi occhi . Guarda che a pagamento scopano tutti eh. Quindi la sua stima per te può essere solo calata e ti ha buttato addosso tutta quella merda perché probabilmente era convinta di essere sposata con un uomo diverso 
Io le avrei parlato in modo sincero. Avrei evitato tutto il casino del pompino con ingoio che era ridicolo solo a leggersi. 
Le avrei esternato tutto il mio dolore chiedendole del tempo e chiedendole di restarti vicino per uscirne insieme 
Ripeto la mossa della escort per altro dichiarata non ti ha messo sul suo stesso piano ma molto più sotto
Si può stare con un uomo che ci ha fatto del male raramente si può stare con chi non si stima. E io non sono tua moglie ma dopo una cosa così per riacquistare la mia stima non ti basterebbero i salti mortali


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito


Mai capita questa cosa. Altro mio limite


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito





Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai capita questa cosa. Altro mio limite


Ho appena capito perché non mi "esce" il "troia"..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho appena capito perché non mi "esce" il "troia"..


Spiegare subito


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo non andare a escort. Ai miei occhi avresti perso 1000 punti
> Come se andare a escort ti facesse sentire nuovamente un uomo ai suoi occhi . Guarda che a pagamento scopano tutti eh. Quindi la sua stima per te può essere solo calata e ti ha buttato addosso tutta quella merda perché probabilmente era convinta di essere sposata con un uomo diverso
> Io le avrei parlato in modo sincero. Avrei evitato tutto il casino del pompino con ingoio che era ridicolo solo a leggersi.
> Le avrei esternato tutto il mio dolore chiedendole del tempo e chiedendole di restarti vicino per uscirne insieme
> ...


Mi sembra che lui avesse detto di essere andato a escort non per sentirsi uomo, ma per umiliare lei.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lui avesse detto di essere andato a escort non per sentirsi uomo, ma per umiliare lei.


Missione compiuta allora
Una donna umiliata ti rivuole di sicuro al suo fianco


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> cosa rivelerei?


Ma no, tu sei abbastanza...umano :mexican:


----------



## farmer (11 Marzo 2018)

Ha ragione nocciola spiegagli,fagli capire il tuo dolore e che sei innamorato, ma se volete ritrovarvi dovete farlo insieme e lei DEVE ESSERE AL TUO FIANCO,questo devi dire......devi insistere,basta aggressività gratuita adesso ci vuole comprensione amore e un buon bagno di umiltà non farebbe male. Ma devi dirglielo guardandola negli occhi. ..........portarla qui sul forum non è una brutta idea. .....parlane


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Ha ragione nocciola spiegagli,fagli capire il tuo dolore e che sei innamorato, ma se volete ritrovarvi dovete farlo insieme e lei DEVE ESSERE AL TUO FIANCO,questo devi dire......devi insistere,basta aggressività gratuita adesso ci vuole comprensione amore e un buon bagno di umiltà non farebbe male. Ma devi dirglielo guardandola negli occhi. ..........portarla qui sul forum non è una brutta idea. .....parlane


Morboso. perché fattelo spiegare dalla signora [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo non andare a escort. Ai miei occhi avresti perso 1000 punti
> Come se andare a escort ti facesse sentire nuovamente un uomo ai suoi occhi . Guarda che a pagamento scopano tutti eh. Quindi la sua stima per te può essere solo calata e ti ha buttato addosso tutta quella merda perché probabilmente era convinta di essere sposata con un uomo diverso
> Io le avrei parlato in modo sincero. Avrei evitato tutto il casino del pompino con ingoio che era ridicolo solo a leggersi.
> Le avrei esternato tutto il mio dolore chiedendole del tempo e chiedendole di restarti vicino per uscirne insieme
> ...


Non sono d’accordo: qui non si tratta di far recuperare a lui dei punti...ma a lei. Lei ha tradito per prima, lui ha tradito di riflesso, non lo chiamerei neanche tradimento, ma conseguenza di una situazione troppo dolorosa per lui e che non sapeva gestire.... Nessuno sa gestire un tradimento; ti distrugge.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo: qui non si tratta di far recuperare a lui dei punti...ma a lei. Lei ha tradito per prima, lui ha tradito di riflesso, non lo chiamerei neanche tradimento, ma conseguenza di una situazione troppo dolorosa per lui e che non sapeva gestire.... Nessuno sa gestire un tradimento; ti distrugge.


Non ne dubito. E ripeto avrebbe dovuto parlarle del dolore che provava 
Per quel che mi riguarda io a quel dolore ora darei peso zero. 
Poi come vedi c’è chi come  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] o te comprende. 
Io chi scopa per scopare con il primo che capita per altro pagando e in più lo fa solo per umiliare me smetto di stimarlo. Senza stima per me la coppia è finita


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. E ripeto avrebbe dovuto parlarle del dolore che provava
> Per quel che mi riguarda io a quel dolore ora darei peso zero.
> Poi come vedi c’è chi come  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] o te comprende.
> Io chi scopa per scopare con il primo che capita per altro pagando e in più lo fa solo per umiliare me smetto di stimarlo. Senza stima per me la coppia è finita


Meglio un amico


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. E ripeto avrebbe dovuto parlarle del dolore che provava
> Per quel che mi riguarda io a quel dolore ora darei peso zero.
> Poi come vedi c’è chi come  @_ipazia_ o te comprende.
> Io chi scopa per scopare con il primo che capita per altro pagando e in più lo fa solo per umiliare me smetto di stimarlo. Senza stima per me la coppia è finita


La coppia era già finita prima; ci aveva pensato lei...
Mi sembra che lui si è spiegato più che bene. Qui sul sito il suo tormento è struggente, presumo che anche la moglie lo veda a casa distrutto. Presumo... Perché mio marito quando io ho scoperto il suo tradimento non aveva nessuna voglia di parlare e neanche di sapere come mi sentivo....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La coppia era già finita prima; ci aveva pensato lei...
> Mi sembra che lui si è spiegato più che bene. Qui sul sito il suo tormento è struggente, presumo che anche la moglie lo veda a casa distrutto. Presumo... Perché mio marito quando io ho scoperto il suo tradimento non aveva nessuna voglia di parlare e neanche di sapere come mi sentivo....


Il suo tormento era struggente e per altro un po’ delirante prima
Dopo per me può solo piangere sul latte versato
La moglie per me è passata dal torto alla ragione in un secondo
Ora spero trovino comunque il modo di parlarsi 

Non puoi paragonare il tradimento che hai subito tu a quello che ha subito lui. Per modalità e tempistiche


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. E ripeto avrebbe dovuto parlarle del dolore che provava
> Per quel che mi riguarda io a quel dolore ora darei peso zero.
> Poi come vedi c’è chi come  @_ipazia_ o te comprende.
> Io chi scopa per scopare con il primo che capita per altro pagando e in più lo fa solo per umiliare me smetto di stimarlo. Senza stima per me la coppia è finita


Io penso che siano tante le forme di pagamento. 
Cambia solo la moneta. 

E il riconoscimento del pagamento. 

Per me anche scambiare pompini con amore, a prescindere dal genere, è scambiarsi una prestazione dietro pagamento. 

Iol fatto che il pagamento sia la speranza di qualche sentimento, non cambia il fatto in sè. 

Poi io faccio una distinzione netta fra le schiave di strada e le escort. 

Le seconde sono professioniste. 
E non vendono il loro corpo ma alcune abilità che riguardano il corpo. 

Ed è una situazione molto diversa dalla schiava di strada che non ha neanche un corpo da vendere, altro che 
prestazione, perchè il suo corpo è sottomesso al volere di qualcun altro che si tiene pure il guadagno. 

Quel che fa la differenza è la consensualità. 

Nel caso di mancanza di consensualità da una parte, e la mancanza di consensualità può scaturire non solo dall'obbligo ma anche dalla menzogna, allora metterei distanza. 

Per esempio io metterei distanza da un uomo che, per punire me, si prende una che sgocciola per lui per dare un significato maggiore al suo bisogno di punirmi. (maggiore nella considerazione di sè eh. Nascondendosi dietro a qualche scusa del cazzo che coinvolge una qualche forma di affetto o di stima per quell'altra.) 
L'altra che sgocciola non sarebbe nella posizione di dare consensualità piena e lui si starebbe approfittando di una falla emotiva dell'altra che magari poi si fa pure i film. 

SE poi ce l'ha lì pronta mi chiederei da quanto è lì pronta e perchè non ci è andato prima.
Non è che tu non scopi a giro se non lo faccio io e poi se lo faccio allora molli i freni perchè usi i miei comportamenti per darti i permessi che da solo non hai il coraggio di darti. 

Probabilmente il mio ragionare in termini di consensualità piena, e non in termini sentimentali, mi propone una prospettiva diversa su uno stesso fatto.  

E comprendo pure il desiderio di punire. Nel senso che sia lo capisco sia lo includo nei movimenti relazionali. 
E non mi scompensa e nemmeno mi agita. 

So che c'è. E preferisco chi lo esplicita chiaramente da chi lo agisce sotteraneamente. 

Ovviamente, se vuoi punirmi e inizi, poi finisci anche però. 
Non ti nascondi a quel punto dietro il dito del "mi hai fatto male prima tu quindi io potevo". 

volevi punirmi. Benissimo. Lo comprendo. 
Fallo allora. 
E discutiamone. Apertamente. 

Nella posizione della moglie di random, io lo capirei il suo bisogno di punire. 
E sarebbe una delle cose con cui farei i conti. Fra le altre. 

In particolare visto il casino biblico che lei ha fatto per una mezza trombata. O quelle che sono. Poco conta. 
I suoi comportamenti, ingenui se vogliamo, hanno esposto lui in modi di cui lui non sapeva nulla e quindi non gli ha dato la possibilità di proteggersi e difendersi. 

A me verrebbe una gran voglia di punirlo un uomo che mi fa un tiro del genere lasciandomi nuda in mezzo alla piazza senza dirmelo. 
Porca troia se vorrei punirlo. E più prova a blandirmi e minacciarmi, più mi farebbe salire la voglia di farlo. 
Se invece si ponesse in modo tale per cui apre il dialogo, forse lentamente il desiderio di punirlo si quieterebbe. 

E non per il tradimento avrei voglia di punirlo. Ma per i comportamenti corollario. 

Penso sarei anche molto più sadica di quanto non sia stato random.
Probabilmente non userei il mio corpo (punendo me quindi) per punire l'altro. 
Ma anche queste sono posizioni individuali. 

Per me usare il mio corpo per ferire è una cosa delicata, e quindi ci sto attenta perchè so dove mi porta. 
Ma lo so perchè l'ho fatto in passato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho appena capito perché non mi "esce" il "troia"..


 pigiamone


----------



## farmer (11 Marzo 2018)

Random ma tu ora dormi in soffitta o sul divano? Ci siamo persi 
....e con tua moglie sei ai coltelli o al dialogo?...Ti auguro di ritrovare la serenità con o senza tua moglie


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il suo tormento era struggente e per altro un po’ delirante prima
> Dopo per me può solo piangere sul latte versato
> La moglie per me è passata dal torto alla ragione in un secondo
> Ora spero trovino comunque il modo di parlarsi
> ...


Boh il tradimento da sempre tanto dolore, modalità o tempistiche che siano.
E adesso vorrei strappare un sorriso a Random: 
Il mondo non è giusto ! Io senza pigiamone di flanella e senza mal di testa a commando mi sono trovata un marito che mi tradiva con le escort. Random viene tradito da un pigiamone di flanella e poi qualcuno si arrabbia che poi lui è andato con una escort. Comunque Random, appena scoperto anche io ero sconvolta. Ti assicuro che passerà: adesso sei consapevole che tua moglie non era quella che pensavi. Boh ... hai preso conoscenza del fatto e poi prenderai le tue decisioni. Ma ho impressione che lei ha ancora un forte potere su di te. Credo che se spenderà qualche lacrimuccia e ti dirà che ne è pentita e che ha sempre amato te..., credo che tu le crederai. Io non credo nelle lacrime dei traditori, sanno mentire. Ma la buona notizia è che la vita continua; adesso stai male ma prima o poi riprenderai a vivere. E nel mio caso è valsa la pena. In fondo se mio marito non fosse andato con le escort, non avrei vissuto quello che vivo adesso.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Marzo 2018)

Random stai ancora in soffitta come le cose che si mettono via perché non si usano più ??


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pigiama di flanella o pile è sempre stato definito come il pigiama antimarito


io che lo uso da una vita , parlo solo d'inverno, non si puo dire che anti moglie tanto o con o senza è eguale:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che siano tante le forme di pagamento.
> Cambia solo la moneta.
> 
> E il riconoscimento del pagamento.
> ...


Anche io differenzio la prostituta e la escort
Ma non pensavo all’altra pensavo a lui
È lui la persona con cui vivo e ho fatto due figli 
Dipende da sua moglie cosa ritiene tollerabile per lei. Come vedi per te sarebbe comprensibile per me no.
E la visione che ognuno ha del sesso cambia come ci si pone in questa storia secondo me.


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io differenzio la prostituta e la escort
> Ma non pensavo all’altra pensavo a lui
> È lui la persona con cui vivo e ho fatto due figli
> Dipende da sua moglie cosa ritiene tollerabile per lei. Come vedi per te sarebbe comprensibile per me no.
> E la visione che ognuno ha del sesso cambia come ci si pone in questa storia secondo me.


ti quoto 
anzi ti dico che io vivendo questa lunga astinenza , tolto il mio momentaneo ........., non vado a prostitute o escort , ricordo la mia prima volta ed avevo 14 anni una delusione , non è fare l'amore o anche sesso  preferisco fare da solo:up:


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

Ciao [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], sono riuscita a leggere qualcosa della tua storia ma non  credo di essere riuscita a cogliere tutto; a dispetto di azioni "forti"  (parole da parte di lei ed azioni da parte tua), state cercando di  capire cosa circola tra voi?  Questo tradimento, così antico da sembrare  prescrivibile, è andato a toccare dei vostri patti? In particolare per  te, intendo. Le dinamiche di lei, le sue reazioni, mi appaiono più  chiare; nella sua ambivalenza, lei mi sembra abbastanza intellegibile Di  te, mi sfugge molto; mi dai la sensazione di qualcuno che sia stufo  dello "status quo" e che voglia farsi sentire. Se anche lei sentisse un  profondo pentimento (e non credo) non vedo lo spazio in cui lo possa  esprimere. Se non è il pentimento che cerchi, ma la rivalsa ciò di cui  hai bisogno, allora probabilmente dovreste togliere il focus da questo  atavico errore e concentrarvi sulla frustrazione accumulata, la tua, e  quella attuale, la sua.
Vedo un turbinio di emozioni che non vengono  minimamente filtrate. Io, fossi in voi, mi "fermerei" un istante e  proverei a fare il punto, perché di ingredienti ne avete tantissimi;  forse è bene che decidiate cosa fare di tutti questi ingredienti prima  di cucinarli. Avete la possibilità di elaborare il vissuto attuale e  comprendere il vostro patto in un contesto "protetto"?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

Sono solo io che non capisco il senso di un tradimento per vendetta dopo dieci anni?
I casi sono due o lui crede che lei lo abbia sposato per qualche ragione di convenienza e per queste stesse ragioni sia vissuta con lui rendendolo felice e allora dovrebbe pensare che un rapporto sessuale con un’altra per lei non significa nulla.
Oppure lui pensa che quel vecchio tradimento ha comunque inficiato il matrimonio e rotto il patto e quindi lui ha voluto sancire questo e quindi il matrimonio è finito.
Oppure lui dà a quella storia il mero significato di rapporto sessuale e ha voluto pareggiare nel modo che ha ritenuto lui giusto (per me inaccettabile, ma non sono io a dovermi relazionare con lui) e quindi sono pari e patta.
Boh incomprensibile.

In ogni caso a me sembra che non abbia riequilibrato un bel niente e che, come ogni cosa che si fa “contro”, abbia solo spostato i termini della questione su un piano, non so come definire, “giuridico”, come se si dovessero valutare gli atti di uno e dell’altra e decidere se sono degni l’uno dell’altra (e per me il sesso a pagamento è enormemente più grave e ho spiegato perché) e non la relazione.
Capisco che la scoperta di una vecchia relazione possa essere scioccante, ma lo può essere facendo rileggere quel periodo, non lo può essere negando i 10 anni di felicità.
Eppure sembra che per tutti sia fondamentale.


Oltretutto tutti gli uomini sempre così preoccupati dei figli stavolta non si domandano come stanno, come potrebbero stare e come potrebbe fare lui stando loro lontano, perché “oh lei ha fatto un pompino” quello stesso pompino (oh quando si dice la combinazione) che poche settimane fa avevo segnalato che espresso in quel modo era un segno di desiderio di dominazione e sottomissione, suscitando un coro di dinieghi. Eh sì è una cosa normale, ma non con un altro. Ora è tutto chiaro.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che siano tante le forme di pagamento.
> Cambia solo la moneta.
> 
> E il riconoscimento del pagamento.
> ...


Nei panni di random sarei più persecutoria ma in modo diverso. Nei panni  di lei, sono quasi certa che se non trovassi la via della  razionalizzazione, troverei quella della sistematica umiliazione di lui.  Ma non per la storia della puttana in se', più per lo spodestamento che  lui sta tentando di attuare prendendo a pretesto un fatto che sembrava  sepolto. Sarei immensamente frustrata e insicura da attingere alla mia  riserva di rabbia. Sarei tentata di trasformere lui nel mostro che lui mi rimanda. Per  questo consigliavo loro di fermarsi e proteggersi, farsi proteggere.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io differenzio la prostituta e la escort
> Ma non pensavo all’altra pensavo a lui
> È lui la persona con cui vivo e ho fatto due figli
> *Dipende da sua moglie cosa ritiene tollerabile per lei*. Come vedi per te sarebbe comprensibile per me no.
> E la visione che ognuno ha del sesso cambia come ci si pone in questa storia secondo me.


E random? cosa dovrebbe ingoiare sto uomo, me lo spieghi? Hai provato  per un secondo a metterti nei suoi panni e non invece in quelli della  "signora"?
-Lo ha tradito, ha coinvolto cani e porci, mettendolo in una posizione  che dire imbarazzante è poco. Ha telefonato ad una legione di complici  per preparare una versione. Lo ha minacciato, (capisci? minacciato!), lo  ha irretito e blandito, neanche fosse una sua proprietà. Lo ha  impallinato di colpi bassi fino a farlo stare male fisicamente. E'  arrivata a dirgli che se non avesse avuto il timore di essere scoperta  potrebbe persino aver pensato di concepire il figlio da un altro, visto  che lui era inadeguato, un mezzo impotente insomma....
E qua state ancora a discutere di un pompino con una escort.
Lo dico senza polemica ma mi sembrate paracadutati da marte.
Qua il problema non è il tradimento o il pompino, qua il problema è che  le persone si sono disvelate per quello che di peggio sono, incapace  lei, del resto di gestire una situazione distruttiva, visto che alterna  minacce e carote.
Lo dico con convinzione, a me il comportamento della moglie di random suscita il voltastomaco, per non dire peggio.
A me sarebbe bastato molto meno per disintegrarla umanamente ma mi rendo conto che non siamo tutti uguali.
La vedo comunque scura la cosa.
Lei è totalmente incapace di qualsiasi risposta costruttiva.
Lui sembra completamente blandito e incapace di reazione.
Di questo passo finirà a tarallucci e vino, ripristinato il suo "potere"  su di lui continueranno con questo rapporto asimmetrico, perderanno  definitivamente l'occasione di guardarsi e recuperarsi come persone  smettendo di farsi del male e ripartendo da zero.
Oppure si separeranno con gli inevitabili strascichi, vendette e  ritorsioni, nelle quali saranno tutti, figli compresi a farne le spese.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono solo io che non capisco il senso di un tradimento per vendetta dopo dieci anni?
> I casi sono due o lui crede che lei lo abbia sposato per qualche ragione di convenienza e per queste stesse ragioni sia vissuta con lui rendendolo felice e allora dovrebbe pensare che un rapporto sessuale con un’altra per lei non significa nulla.
> Oppure lui pensa che quel vecchio tradimento ha comunque inficiato il matrimonio e rotto il patto e quindi lui ha voluto sancire questo e quindi il matrimonio è finito.
> Oppure lui dà a quella storia il mero significato di rapporto sessuale e ha voluto pareggiare nel modo che ha ritenuto lui giusto (per me inaccettabile, ma non sono io a dovermi relazionare con lui) e quindi sono pari e patta.
> ...


A me sembra che lui si stia vendicando di altro; che abbia "covato" risentimento, che si sia sentito "inadeguato". Ad esempio, fossi in [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], andrei a rievocare le emozioni del periodo fivet. E se fossi la moglie avrei molte domande per lui.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E random? cosa dovrebbe ingoiare sto uomo, me lo spieghi? Hai provato  per un secondo a metterti nei suoi panni e non invece in quelli della  "signora"?
> -Lo ha tradito, ha coinvolto cani e porci, mettendolo in una posizione  che dire imbarazzante è poco. Ha telefonato ad una legione di complici  per preparare una versione. Lo ha minacciato, (capisci? minacciato!), lo  ha irretito e blandito, neanche fosse una sua proprietà. Lo ha  impallinato di colpi bassi fino a farlo stare male fisicamente. E'  arrivata a dirgli che se non avesse avuto il timore di essere scoperta  potrebbe persino aver pensato di concepire il figlio da un altro, visto  che lui era inadeguato, un mezzo impotente insomma....
> E qua state ancora a discutere di un pompino con una escort.
> Lo dico senza polemica ma mi sembrate paracadutati da marte.
> ...


Il veleno si inietta a poco a poco però. Non è possibile immedesimarsi tutto d'un tratto in qualcuno senza immedesimarsi passo passo nel suo vissuto. Non so se mi spiego. Io spero trovino un terreno per dare un senso a quello che si stanno propinando a vicenda.


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui si stia vendicando di altro; che abbia "covato" risentimento, che si sia sentito "inadeguato". Ad esempio, fossi in @_random_, andrei a rievocare le emozioni del periodo fivet. E se fossi la moglie avrei molte domande per lui.


te l'ha detto Spleen che lei lo tratta e lo ha trattato come incapace , forse ti conviene  rileggere tutto , anche se tutti all'inizio gli abbiamo detto che dopo dieci anni non ci può stare ma via via che si scrivono i fatti  si capisce che lei è una grande paracula  e Random si è chiesto ma se stavano facendo la cura per fare un figlio e lei si è limitata solo a farlo oralmente per paura che rimanesse incinta , perchè è stato scelto ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E random? cosa dovrebbe ingoiare sto uomo, me lo spieghi? Hai provato  per un secondo a metterti nei suoi panni e non invece in quelli della  "signora"?
> -Lo ha tradito, ha coinvolto cani e porci, mettendolo in una posizione  che dire imbarazzante è poco. Ha telefonato ad una legione di complici  per preparare una versione. Lo ha minacciato, (capisci? minacciato!), lo  ha irretito e blandito, neanche fosse una sua proprietà. Lo ha  impallinato di colpi bassi fino a farlo stare male fisicamente. E'  arrivata a dirgli che se non avesse avuto il timore di essere scoperta  potrebbe persino aver pensato di concepire il figlio da un altro, visto  che lui era inadeguato, un mezzo impotente insomma....
> E qua state ancora a discutere di un pompino con una escort.
> Lo dico senza polemica ma mi sembrate paracadutati da marte.
> ...


Avete discusso di un pompino con ingoio di 10 anni fa non vedo perché non si possa discutere di un pompino con una escort
Spiegami fatto dalla moglie era un oltraggio farselo fare a pagamento invece è la giusta vendetta?
Guarda che io da subito ho detto che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] aveva (passato) tutti i motivi per essere deluso incazzato ecc ecc
Aveva diritto a apiegazioni e a vicinanza. 
Lei era in torto al 1000 per 1000 anche se di tutti i tradimenti che si sono letti qui per quel che mi riguarda questo era uno dei meno gravi. 
Ora secondo me, per me, per il mio sentire, lui ha una strada tutta in salita che gli auguro si appiani e tutto torni a posto. La vedo dura però.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> te l'ha detto Spleen che lei lo tratta e lo ha trattato come incapace , forse ti conviene  rileggere tutto , anche se tutti all'inizio gli abbiamo detto che dopo dieci anni non ci può stare ma via via che si scrivono i fatti  si capisce che lei è una grande paracula  e Random si è chiesto ma se stavano facendo la cura per fare un figlio e lei si è limitata solo a farlo oralmente per paura che rimanesse incinta , perchè è stato scelto ?


Ciao [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION], grazie del consiglio ma ho letto quasi tutto e ho letto certamente di come lei lo tratta e lo ha trattato. Non ho intenzione di esprimere un giudizio di natura morale su random e sua moglie ne' di schierarmi da una delle due parti. E ho letto anche ciò che ha scritto spleen, lo ho letto e ho ben capito che lui, probabilmente avrebbe "sopportato" molto meno e infatti a questi livelli non ci sarebbe arrivato, credo. Non avevo intento polemico, lo invitavo a pensarsi nel divenire della coppia e non solo nel "qui ed ora", perché questa è una coppia con una storia molto ricca.
 Le cure che hanno fatto per avere un figlio, poi ottenuto mediante fivet, provano psicologicamente le coppie (gli uomini spesso ne escono massacrati psicologicamente, le donne fisicamente); infatti, in un altro post ho scritto che andrei a scavare proprio nella fivet. Cosa ti ha fatto pensare che non avessi letto le vessazioni di lei?


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Avete discusso di un pompino con ingoio di 10 anni fa non vedo perché non si possa discutere di un pompino con una escort*
> Spiegami fatto dalla moglie era un oltraggio farselo fare a pagamento invece è la giusta vendetta?
> Guarda che io da subito ho detto che @_random_ aveva (passato) tutti i motivi per essere deluso incazzato ecc ecc
> Aveva diritto a apiegazioni e a vicinanza.
> ...


Io non ho mai discusso dei pompino con ingoio o meno. Io non ho mai discusso di pompini, proprio, perchè secondo me è ozioso ed inutile farlo e quando lo facciamo lo facciamo di riflesso al nostro sentire e alle nostre interpretazioni, che sul caso specifico dei pompini sono inutili.

Il fulcro della faccenda è il comportamento che hanno entrambi, quello di lei in particolare. Cito a caso una delle cose:
Se mia moglie venisse a dirmi che sono un inetto e che avesse valutato la possibilità di fare il nostro primo figlio con un prestante occasionale, la disintegro e non scherzo perchè ha toccato quelle corde di me che per rispetto assoluto non si devono mai nemmeno lontanamente toccare.
Hai poco da venire poi a dire che in fondo mi vuoi bene e a prepararmi il divano. Una merda sei e una merda resti, in fondo non mi vuoi bene, in fondo ami te stessa e lo hai anche espresso chiaramente, non so se mi spiego.

Ma qua come al solito abbiamo la doppia chiave di lettura. 
Per cui a lei è consentito fare e dire quello che le pare. A lui che nel marasma della reazione si comporta in modo irrazionale non viene passato nulla.

Siammo molto bravi, tutti, a mettere le persone sul lettino dello psicanalista.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> *Il veleno si inietta a poco a poco però. Non è possibile immedesimarsi tutto d'un tratto in qualcuno senza immedesimarsi passo passo nel suo vissuto.* Non so se mi spiego. Io spero trovino un terreno per dare un senso a quello che si stanno propinando a vicenda.


Ciao Isabel (che bel nome)  Credo che il neretto sia una passo molto interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

Comunque sembriamo tutti consulenti matrimoniali.
Anzi giudici di una immaginaria giudiziale.
Non so perché Questa storia (vera o no) ci abbia fatto sentire tutti su uno scranno.
Credo perché sia una caos tale con dentro di tutto e ognuno vede come orrendo un aspetto particolare.
Ad esempio il fatto che lo sapessero altre persone a me non sembra strano, succede sempre. Poi sono persone che neppure hanno più frequentato.
Altra cosa che è stata via via descritta diversamente è il periodo in cui è avvenuto il vecchio tradimento. Prima appariva in un periodo di crisi tra giovani appena sposati in cui erano lontani per tante ragioni. Poi è diventato un periodo molto delicato di fecondazione assistita in una coppia ormai matura. 
Insomma più che integrare il primo racconto sono state aggiunti particolari che lo hanno modificato fino a stravolgerlo.
L’uomo sconvolto è diventato prima Edmond Dantès poi un uomo frustrato e poi? Quale sarà la prossima sfaccettatura? 

Ma se sono a sto punto dovrebbero fare analisi individuale, poi terapia insieme e poi?
Se si fanno schifo lascino perdere!


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> te l'ha detto Spleen che lei lo tratta e lo ha trattato come incapace , forse ti conviene  rileggere tutto , anche se tutti all'inizio gli abbiamo detto che dopo dieci anni non ci può stare ma via via che si scrivono i fatti  si capisce che lei è una grande paracula  e Random si è chiesto ma se stavano facendo la cura per fare un figlio e lei si è limitata solo a farlo oralmente per paura che rimanesse incinta , perchè è stato scelto ?


Fermo fermo un attimo!
Io avevo capito che la moglie ha avuto un rapporto completo comprensivo di pompino...vale a dire entrambi, infatti ci  sono state pagine su pagine di discussione parlando di più o meno normalità della pratica inserita nel rapporto completo.
Ti stai mica confondendo tu?


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao @_ologramma_, grazie del consiglio ma ho letto quasi tutto e ho letto certamente di come lei lo tratta e lo ha trattato. Non ho intenzione di esprimere un giudizio di natura morale su random e sua moglie ne' di schierarmi da una delle due parti. E ho letto anche ciò che ha scritto spleen, lo ho letto e ho ben capito che lui, probabilmente avrebbe "sopportato" molto meno e infatti a questi livelli non ci sarebbe arrivato, credo. Non avevo intento polemico, lo invitavo a pensarsi nel divenire della coppia e non solo nel "qui ed ora", perché questa è una coppia con una storia molto ricca.
> Le cure che hanno fatto per avere un figlio, poi ottenuto mediante fivet, provano psicologicamente le coppie (gli uomini spesso ne escono massacrati psicologicamente, le donne fisicamente); infatti, in un altro post ho scritto che andrei a scavare proprio nella fivet. Cosa ti ha fatto pensare che non avessi letto le vessazioni di lei?


non lo so perchè anche io leggo si sempre tutto ma non è che ricordi tutte le cose che qui altri hanno scritto.
La maggior parte gli dicevamo di soprassedere al fatto vecchio di 10 anni , solo che lui ha voluto ,giustamente, sapere perchè non credeva che ci fosse stato solo quell'atto pensando sempre che avviene solo in fase preliminare .
Poi si è chiesto perchè l'amica glielo ha confessato  quindi per non farla lunga gli è venuto un nervoso che lei prima negando e poi adducendo la solita scusa ma tu non mi consideravi sembrava come avesse problemi di erezione perchè tolti i giorni in cui lo facevano gli altri c'era l'astinenza , poveretto si riposava.
Tutta la vicenda ha delle cose poco chiare  che logicamente noi non sappiamo per averle sapute solo scritte da una parte


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Fermo fermo un attimo!
> Io avevo capito che la moglie ha avuto un rapporto completo comprensivo di pompino...vale a dire entrambi, infatti ci  sono state pagine su pagine di discussione parlando di più o meno normalità della pratica inserita nel rapporto completo.
> Ti stai mica confondendo tu?


non credo la seconda volta che dovevano concludere lei si è defilata


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque sembriamo tutti consulenti matrimoniali.
> Anzi giudici di una immaginaria giudiziale.
> Non so perché Questa storia (vera o no) ci abbia fatto sentire tutti su uno scranno.
> Credo perché sia una caos tale con dentro di tutto e ognuno vede come orrendo un aspetto particolare.
> ...


Va bene, smetto subito.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Isabel (che bel nome)  Credo che il neretto sia una passo molto interessante.


Grazie spleen 
Ha ragione [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ognuno di noi si sentirà ingaggiato da qualcosa che circola in questa storia, io attribuisco questo alla ricchezza della storia e al fatto che le dinamiche di questa coppia appartengono a tutti noi. Ci tocca da qualche parte; ma ai livelli che presenta la storia di random, non si arriva dal giorno alla notte, per me. Quello che io, consiglierei a [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], se fosse un mio amico, è di capire come sono arrivati a tanto e perché. Lo farei con partigianeria, ma lo farei lo stesso.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Grazie spleen
> Ha ragione @_Brunetta_ *ognuno di noi si sentirà ingaggiato da qualcosa che circola in questa storia*, io attribuisco questo alla ricchezza della storia e al fatto che le dinamiche di questa coppia appartengono a tutti noi. Ci tocca da qualche parte; ma ai livelli che presenta la storia di random, non si arriva dal giorno alla notte, per me. Quello che io, consiglierei a @_random_, se fosse un mio amico, è di capire come sono arrivati a tanto e perché. Lo farei con partigianeria, ma lo farei lo stesso.


Potrebbe essere diversamente? Per quanto ci si sforzi di essere obiettivi qualcosa sempre rimarrà. Comunque i dati di fatto restano.
Io farei come te, per quanto secondo me ci sono alcune cose che si pongono con maggiore urgenza, quella di ridefinire una base di rispetto che non veda (stavolta) servi e padroni.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene, smetto subito.


Io non ci capisco più niente.
Per cui il sospetto che sia una storia fake in cui qualcuno aggiunge particolari volta per volta per spiazzare gli interlocutori è piuttosto forte ed è forse l’ipotesi migliore perché altrimenti si tratta di persone davvero strane.
Poi questa è la mia impressione. Me lo sono messo pure in firma “secondo me”.


----------



## Outdider (11 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il suo tormento era struggente e per altro un po’ delirante prima
> Dopo per me può solo piangere sul latte versato
> La moglie per me è passata dal torto alla ragione in un secondo
> Ora spero trovino comunque il modo di parlarsi
> ...


Vero...ti do un verde virtuale perché non riesco dallo smart. Fermo restando che la moglie è pessima uguale.


----------



## Outdider (11 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui si stia vendicando di altro; che abbia "covato" risentimento, che si sia sentito "inadeguato". Ad esempio, fossi in [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], andrei a rievocare le emozioni del periodo fivet. E se fossi la moglie avrei molte domande per lui.


Gli ha levato l'opportunità,non dicendoglielo,di poter decidere se stare con lei o meno...lei ha deciso per entrambi. Ora so ritrova a stare con una persona che non conosce.Tradendo per vendetta si é messo sullo stesso piano della moglie,da avere tutte le ragioni per essere incazzato è passato al dover star zitto e continuare a subire.Per lui il tradimento di 10 anni fa è come se fosse successo ieri.


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Fermo fermo un attimo!
> Io avevo capito che la moglie ha avuto un rapporto completo comprensivo di pompino...vale a dire entrambi, infatti ci  sono state pagine su pagine di discussione parlando di più o meno normalità della pratica inserita nel rapporto completo.
> Ti stai mica confondendo tu?



Ma figuriamoci, una ha voglia di andare a letto con uno e si limita a quello?  Non esiste proprio. O e' scema.

Caso mai la prima volta scopa ed in altre occasioni ampia la ginnastica artistica.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci, una ha voglia di andare a letto con uno e si limita a quello?  Non esiste proprio. O e' scema.
> 
> Caso mai la prima volta scopa ed in altre occasioni ampia la ginnastica artistica.


D’accordo con te. 
E poi non mi sembra comunque rilevante che tipo di rapporto c’è stato; sempre tradimento è...


----------



## farmer (11 Marzo 2018)

Cmq io non resisterei in una situazione ambigua così, e'ora di discutere sil loro futuro includendo anche i figli , il rimanere in questo stato logora, sicuramente più random che sta soffrendo,ma di conseguenza la famiglia stessa. In questi giorni è uscito un lato della moglie che forse neanche lui conosceva, e per questo deve prenderla edi insieme  capire una volta per tutte  se ci sono i margini e i modi per una ricostruzione del rapporto. .....altrimenti chiudere subito senza fare ulteriori danni econemici e psicologici. .....ripeto pensando soprattutto ai figli


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho mai discusso dei pompino con ingoio o meno. Io non ho mai discusso di pompini, proprio, perchè secondo me è ozioso ed inutile farlo e quando lo facciamo lo facciamo di riflesso al nostro sentire e alle nostre interpretazioni, che sul caso specifico dei pompini sono inutili.
> 
> Il fulcro della faccenda è il comportamento che hanno entrambi, quello di lei in particolare. Cito a caso una delle cose:
> Se mia moglie venisse a dirmi che sono un inetto e che avesse valutato la possibilità di fare il nostro primo figlio con un prestante occasionale, la disintegro e non scherzo perchè ha toccato quelle corde di me che per rispetto assoluto non si devono mai nemmeno lontanamente toccare.
> ...


Ma io non ho mai detto che le è concesso tutto. Lui aveva diritto a porre tutte le domande e urlarle la sua rabbia
Ora per me è in una posizione di difetto e capisco la rabbia di lei .


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E random? cosa dovrebbe ingoiare sto uomo, me lo spieghi? Hai provato  per un secondo a metterti nei suoi panni e non invece in quelli della  "signora"?
> -Lo ha tradito, ha coinvolto cani e porci, mettendolo in una posizione  che dire imbarazzante è poco. Ha telefonato ad una legione di complici  per preparare una versione. Lo ha minacciato, (capisci? minacciato!), lo  ha irretito e blandito, neanche fosse una sua proprietà. Lo ha  impallinato di colpi bassi fino a farlo stare male fisicamente. E'  arrivata a dirgli che se non avesse avuto il timore di essere scoperta  potrebbe persino aver pensato di concepire il figlio da un altro, visto  che lui era inadeguato, un mezzo impotente insomma....
> E qua state ancora a discutere di un pompino con una escort.
> Lo dico senza polemica ma mi sembrate paracadutati da marte.
> ...


La penso anch'io come te.


----------



## isabel (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere diversamente? Per quanto ci si  sforzi di essere obiettivi qualcosa sempre rimarrà. Comunque i dati di  fatto restano.
> Io farei come te, per quanto secondo me ci sono alcune cose che si  pongono con maggiore urgenza, quella di ridefinire una base di rispetto  che non veda (stavolta) servi e padroni.


Io ho idea che per recuperare quel rispetto dovrebbero prendere  fiato e non agire ogni impulso, perché mi pare di capire che siano in  una sorta di escalation sconsiderata; si stanno mancando di rispetto e  mancano di rispetto alla relazione con tutto questa "impulsività". 



Outdider ha detto:


> Gli ha levato l'opportunità,non dicendoglielo,di  poter decidere se stare con lei o meno...lei ha deciso per entrambi.  Ora so ritrova a stare con una persona che non conosce.Tradendo per  vendetta si é messo sullo stesso piano della moglie,da avere tutte le  ragioni per essere incazzato è passato al dover star zitto e continuare a  subire.Per lui il tradimento di 10 anni fa è come se fosse successo  ieri.


Lui è incazzato e, per non subire, si infila in una  situazione da cui può ricavare solo umiliazioni? Al di là di torto e  ragione e di chi dei due dovrebbe "stare muto e fare pippa", io proverei  a cercare dove e come si sono persi ed eventualmente in nome di cosa. E  anche se lui sente l'evento come successo ieri, questo non è vero; è  successo in un momento "storico" molto molto delicato indipendentemente  dalla collocazione temporale. Ai miei occhi se fosse successo ieri e non in quel particolare frangente, renderebbe il tutto meno "duro"; sarei quasi incline a considerarla una sbandata, per cui fare una sfuriata e poi ritrovarsi.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2018)

*Restringendo le possibilità al concreto.*

o si separano, oppure lui rientra nei ranghi predisposti da lei.Gli equilibri erano ben determinati e stratificati , prima della "scoperta" ; lei passerà sopra all'"affronto" di lui che,in fin dei conti si è rivelata un'arma spuntata,la reazione ed il capriccio di un adolescente (per come vedo io il loro rapporto) . E questo per i figli, ma anche per scaricarsi della responsabilità di una eventuale separazione.Il pallino lei lo ha riconsegnato a lui, quando gli ha vomitato le ultime cattiverie, prima di concedergli il divano. Le persone non cambiano, al più si adattano temporaneamente per motivi contingenti. Tutti possiamo evolvere ,vero, ma questo richiede una presa di coscienza ed una consapevolezza che non si acquisiscono in tre mesi o quattro.La somatizzazione della rabbia di Random è sintomatica dell'incapacità di gestirla e, soprattutto dello scoprirsi inadeguato, come lo ha fatto sentire lei ,con l'ultimo carico da quaranta che lei gli ha messo sulle spalle.Cattiverie corrispondenti al vero o meno; pur sempre lapidarie e tese a distruggere l'autostima già minata di Random.Io non credo proprio che lei si sia offesa più di tanto per la reazione che ha avuto lui (l'escort) e che le ha comunicato; se, come parrebbe lei non lo ama , ancorché abbia detto di averlo sempre rispettato (e questa è una bella ipocrisia, tipica del traditore).
Lui sa , che alla prima avvisaglia di crisi ,lei saprebbe benissimo come  muovere i pezzi sulla scacchiera per ridimensionarlo , mentre il bagaglio dei non detti da lui è inesistente. Potrebbe aggiungere che l'escort è stata penetrata in quel modo o in quell'altro.....ma si capisce che non aggiungerebbe alcunché..... Lei invece ha in mano la sceneggiatura,ora ,ed anche la regia.
Qualcuno ha parlato di bastone e carota, e lo vedo attinente.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2018)

*Forse rivolgendosi ad un consulente .....*

ed il percorso sarà lungo,forse sarà possibile azzerare la conflittualità che impedisce il riposizionamento consapevole dei ruoli; sicuramente in modo diverso e più bilanciato. Da soli mi pare difficile. Ma è una questione di volontà, tempo, energie, denaro investito oltre che di specialista adatto, capace , empatico e che non veda i clienti solo come fonte di reddito...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

La percentuale di persone che sono per l’indissolubilità del matrimonio in questo forum è più alta di quella tra le persone che frequento normalmente.


----------



## Outdider (12 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io ho idea che per recuperare quel rispetto dovrebbero prendere  fiato e non agire ogni impulso, perché mi pare di capire che siano in  una sorta di escalation sconsiderata; si stanno mancando di rispetto e  mancano di rispetto alla relazione con tutto questa "impulsività".
> 
> 
> 
> Lui è incazzato e, per non subire, si infila in una  situazione da cui può ricavare solo umiliazioni? Al di là di torto e  ragione e di chi dei due dovrebbe "stare muto e fare pippa", io proverei  a cercare dove e come si sono persi ed eventualmente in nome di cosa. E  anche se lui sente l'evento come successo ieri, questo non è vero; è  successo in un momento "storico" molto molto delicato indipendentemente  dalla collocazione temporale. Ai miei occhi se fosse successo ieri e non in quel particolare frangente, renderebbe il tutto meno "duro"; sarei quasi incline a considerarla una sbandata, per cui fare una sfuriata e poi ritrovarsi.


Ma evidentemente per lui non è così...l'errore infatti è stato infilansi in un altro casino (andare ad escort). Se bastasse una sfuriata per ristabilire gli equilibri?...per il suo carattere è evidente che non basta. Il periodo poteva essere anche particolare per la moglie ciò non toglie che è stato più semplice per lei infilarsi nel letto di un altro invece di parlare col marito...è pare che questa sia la soluzione più gettonata...e poi è sempre la solita scusa, che palle. Ma i traditori non possono inventare qualcos'altro per giustificarsi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono solo io che non capisco il senso di un tradimento per vendetta dopo dieci anni?
> I casi sono due o lui crede che lei lo abbia sposato per qualche ragione di convenienza e per queste stesse ragioni sia vissuta con lui rendendolo felice e allora dovrebbe pensare che un rapporto sessuale con un’altra per lei non significa nulla.
> Oppure lui pensa che quel vecchio tradimento ha comunque inficiato il matrimonio e rotto il patto e quindi lui ha voluto sancire questo e quindi il matrimonio è finito.
> Oppure lui dà a quella storia il mero significato di rapporto sessuale e ha voluto pareggiare nel modo che ha ritenuto lui giusto (per me inaccettabile, ma non sono io a dovermi relazionare con lui) e quindi sono pari e patta.
> ...


 ho riletto sia te che [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].
Intanto io sta storia del pompino non la comprenderò mai. Se un* ha avuto una relazione extra, non mi interessa cosa ha fatto materialmente. Semmai mi piacerebbe capire perchè.
Ovvio che in base alla domanda che ci si pone cambia il modo di agire.
Se random a visto il pompino e basta, per lui è stato ovvio reagire con la escort. Tipo mi hai rubato la biglia ieri, oggi io ti rubo la macchinina e siamo pari. 
Il punto è che io non capisco il tipo di rapporto che questa coppia ha avuto in questi 10 anni.
Certo ognuno ha il suo modo di vedere le cose, perchè si immagina un retroscena diverso.
Di sicuro ora vedo molto rancore da parte di entrambi, e non mi sembra di vedere da parte di nessuno dei due una chiara presa di posizione.


----------



## isabel (12 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma evidentemente per lui non è così...l'errore infatti è stato infilansi in un altro casino (andare ad escort). Se bastasse una sfuriata per ristabilire gli equilibri?...per il suo carattere è evidente che non basta. Il periodo poteva essere anche particolare per la moglie ciò non toglie che è stato più semplice per lei infilarsi nel letto di un altro invece di parlare col marito...è pare che questa sia la soluzione più gettonata...e poi è sempre la solita scusa, che palle. Ma i traditori non possono inventare qualcos'altro per giustificarsi?


Non vedo molta attinenza tra questa tua domanda e quello che ho scritto io, forse hai preso a spunto il mio messaggio diciamo "sbadatamente".  Se è così non c'è problema e comunque ripeto: consigliavo a random di focalizzarsi sulle sue di emozioni in quel particolare periodo storico, che è certamente provante per un uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho riletto sia te che @_Nocciola_.
> Intanto io sta storia del pompino non la comprenderò mai. Se un* ha avuto una relazione extra, non mi interessa cosa ha fatto materialmente. Semmai mi piacerebbe capire perchè.
> Ovvio che in base alla domanda che ci si pone cambia il modo di agire.
> Se random a visto il pompino e basta, per lui è stato ovvio reagire con la escort. Tipo mi hai rubato la biglia ieri, oggi io ti rubo la macchinina e siamo pari.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Comunque a me non risulta che la fecondazione assistita funzioni come descritta.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La percentuale di persone che sono per l’indissolubilità del matrimonio in questo forum è più alta di quella tra le persone che frequento normalmente.


Ma...parli di cornuti o cornificatori?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma...parli di cornuti o cornificatori?


Qui entrambi.
Sembra che tutti debbano sempre e comunque stare insieme.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui entrambi.
> Sembra che tutti debbano sempre e comunque stare insieme.


A ben pensarci,chi si trova qui è perché non ha risolto,o non intende farlo,a prescindere dalla fazione di appartenenza


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> A ben pensarci,chi si trova qui è perché non ha risolto,o non intende farlo,a prescindere dalla fazione di appartenenza


Si può non aver risolto sia restando dove si sta, sia stando fuori.


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può non aver risolto sia restando dove si sta, sia stando fuori.


Certo,si auspica che la separazione fisica sia risolutiva e definitiva delle problematiche, anche di  quelle individuali; quando non è così, allora, ci si ritrova qua dentro ...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tipo mi hai rubato la biglia ieri, oggi io ti rubo la macchinina e siamo pari.


In effetti derubricherei da "tradimento" a bambinata

Onestamente sembra la storia fedele del detto "per fare un dispetto alla moglie mi sono tagliato l'uccello"

Le vendette fatte bene (se proprio c'è necessità di far vendetta) sono ben altre

E i vendicatori veri sanno che è cosi


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io differenzio la prostituta e la escort
> Ma non pensavo all’altra pensavo a lui
> È lui la persona con cui vivo e ho fatto due figli
> Dipende da sua moglie cosa ritiene tollerabile per lei. Come vedi per te sarebbe comprensibile per me no.
> *E la visione che ognuno ha del sesso* cambia come ci si pone in questa storia secondo me.


Più che del sesso, della sessualità. 


Stavo pensando oggi che se G. mi tradisse approfittando della buona fede di una che gocciola per lui, molto probabilmente finirei per "schierarmi" dalla parte di lei. 

Sarebbe una aggravante per lui. 
Mi cadrebbero davvero le palle in terra se per farsi una scopata, o più, avesse bisogno di metterci il fiocco del sentimento a tutti i costi. 

Probabilmente è anche dato dalla mia situazione, non solo dalla mia sessualità. 

Io sono fondamentalmente libera e autonoma da sempre. E ho sempre contato su di me. 
A tutti i livelli da quando ho 20 anni.
Non abbiamo figli e nessun tipo di legame economico che potrebbe in un qualche modo essere legaccio. 

Quindi se mi parlasse di sentimenti per semplicemente lo saluterei. Veri o scuse che siano. 

Se mi dicesse che ha voluto fare una esperienza, l'argomento del contendere non sarebbe l'esperienza in sè. 
Sarebbe il fatto che fra noi l'unico patto è l'onestà. 
E c'è fra noi lo spazio per ogni tipo di fantasia e immaginario. 

Quel che serve sono solo i coglioni di esplicitarli 

E su quello probabilmente lo massacrerei.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che del sesso, della sessualità.
> 
> 
> Sta*vo pensando oggi che se G. mi tradisse approfittando della buona fede di una che gocciola per lui,* molto probabilmente finirei per "schierarmi" dalla parte di lei.
> ...


Anche per me sarebbe grave
Non come a pagamento ma grave comunque


----------



## random (12 Marzo 2018)

Forse le cose si stanno lentamente e mestamente normalizzando, nei limiti del possibile. Sono tornato a dormire nel talamo nuziale, anche perchè in questo periodo il suo pigiamone di flanella è il miglior metodo dissuasore del mondo. Solitamente il week-end indossa cose più carine, ma ovviamente non questo we. Non mi vergogno a dire che l'attrazione fisica che provo è sempre molto forte, quindi non avrei problemi a farci sesso. Anche lei, a mio parere, acconsentirebbe, ma in questo momento deve recitare la parte della donna offesa e quindi non se ne parla. Stiamo comportandoci in modo molto rilassato, almeno in apparenza. per la verità da parte mia senza apparenza.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stavo pensando oggi che se G. mi tradisse approfittando della buona fede di una che gocciola per lui, molto probabilmente finirei per "schierarmi" dalla parte di lei.
> 
> .


Credo però sia anche dura tradire con una che manco ti vede...

Nel senso..

Se "sfrutto" il gocciolamento" dell'altra avendo cmq deciso di tradire x rivalsa..

Beh.. in quel caso si.. indubbiamente

Ma la differenza di "origine" la fa la rivalsa..

Perché anche quella che gocciola, fino a prova contraria, sa di sé e risponde di se.. ivi compreso con chi si va a confondere

Nel gocciolamento come nel seccume dell'altro..


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse le cose si stanno lentamente e mestamente normalizzando, nei limiti del possibile. Sono tornato a dormire nel talamo nuziale, *anche perchè in questo periodo il suo pigiamone di flanella è il miglior metodo dissuasore del mondo*. Solitamente il week-end indossa cose più carine, ma ovviamente non questo we. Non mi vergogno a dire che l'attrazione fisica che provo è sempre molto forte, quindi non avrei problemi a farci sesso. Anche lei, a mio parere, acconsentirebbe, ma in questo momento d*eve recitare la parte della donna offesa* e quindi non se ne parla. Stiamo comportandoci in modo molto rilassato, almeno in apparenza. per la verità da parte mia senza apparenza.


A me basterebbe una frase coem questa per non togliermi mai il pigiama
Prendi in considerazione che non sia una recita. Non vedo perchè dovrebbe esserlo


----------



## random (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me basterebbe una frase coem questa per non togliermi mai il pigiama
> Prendi in considerazione che non sia una recita. Non vedo perchè dovrebbe esserlo



Sto cercando di scrivertelo da molto ormai...
In estrema sintesi: perchè se lei va a letto con Big Jim, poi non si puo offendere se io scopo con Barbie.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Nei panni di random *sarei più persecutoria *ma in modo diverso. Nei panni di lei, sono quasi certa che se non trovassi la via della razionalizzazione, troverei quella della sistematica umiliazione di lui. Ma non per la storia della puttana in se', più per lo spodestamento che lui sta tentando di attuare prendendo a pretesto un fatto che sembrava sepolto. Sarei immensamente frustrata e insicura da attingere alla mia riserva di rabbia. Sarei tentata di trasformere lui nel mostro che lui mi rimanda. *Per questo consigliavo loro di fermarsi e proteggersi, farsi proteggere.*


Sei elegante 

Io sono grezza, e tendo a strappare. Quel che cambia è il ritmo, semmai. 

Al posto della moglie di random, non penso che sarei arrivata dove è arrivata lei. 
In termini di paraculaggine e movimenti vari. 
Ma probabilmente neanche avrei tenuto giù eventuali difficoltà funzionali del mio uomo. 
Faccio molta fatica ad immedesimarmi in lei. 

Anche nello spodestamento, che per come lo vedo io, sarebbe tutto meritato. 
E per come sono fatta io, se so di avere fatto una cazzata talmente male da trovarmi in una situazione come quella descritta, la prima cosa che farei sarebbe ritirarmi in un angolo e accomodare le idee. 
Anche perchè non avrei bisogno del mio uomo che mi dica che sono una cogliona, avrei iniziato da sola a battere di testa contro il muro dopo l'incontro con la tipa. E avrei anticipato fra l'altro. 
Non anticipando nulla, ha anche perso quel poco di dominio che avrebbe potuto avere. 
Questo sarebbe un altro motivo per cui al suo posto darei di testa al muro da sola. 

E credo che in queste valutazioni mi condizioni molto la mia storia di traditrice. Che in un qualche modo si è pure costruita un "codice d'onore" del tradimento. Tendo ad essere marziale. E molto disciplinata. 

Lei mi farebbe innervosire immensamente. Trovarmi una gallina impazzita che gira per casa, so per esperienza che sono situazioni in cui nemmeno mi incazzo. Divento fredda e distante. E stoppo. Inchiodando. Con tutti gli strumenti a mia disposizione. Tendo a diventare cattiva quando ho davanti persone che negano i fatti o li minimizzano. 

Quindi o l'altro si mette in posizione one down (dovuta dall'errore ) o non ha molte altre scelte per entrare in relazione con me. Divento una pit bull. 

Io al posto di lei sarei andata in one down. Per dire. 

Questo per giocare un po' di immedesimazione. 

come dice @_Brunetta_ e poi tu, questa storia tocca un qualcosa che tocca tutti, seppur in modi diversi, dalle immagini del Padre e della Madre, al bambino interiore, alla femminilità e alla virilità. Oltre che i condizionamenti di famiglia, di alleanza per il raggiungimento di obiettivi, gli squilibri che caratterizzano ogni coppia, solo per citare qualche spunto. 

Concordo molto con quello che hai scritto, il veleno si inietta lentamente e poco per volta. 
E loro non sono arrivati a questo punto cadendo da Marte. 
E' un vaso di Pandora che si è aperto. 
Adesso hanno tutto rovesciato per terra. Tutto insieme. 

Ed è un vaso che sì, come hai sottolineato ha uno svincolo nella fecondazione, ma è solo uno svincolo. 

Dietro ci sono le immagini di lei e della sua famiglia e la considerazione e la dimostrazione di valore. 
Che ha ottenuto anche tramite lui. 
Lui quando lo leggo parlare di lei, sembra rimanere nella posizione di colui che veglia. 
Anche se provocando dal basso, come nel caso della escort, e non riuscendo poi a gestire la provocazione, o meglio, le reazioni di lei alla provocazione. 
Ma lui mi fa molto venire in mente un amico con la sua donna (che ha poi lasciato) le vuotava pure i posaceneri senza neanche ricevere un grazie, e non era un peso per lui. Era semplicemente il suo modo di aver cura di lei, di vegliarla e dimostrarle il suo affetto. 
Ad un certo punto, ovviamente, si è reso conto che non basta da solo. 

Servirebbe una cosuccia, che in questa relazione non appare...gratitudine reciproca. 
E non appropriazione. 
E non solo l'uno dell'altro, ma anche delle azioni che grazie alla presenza dell'altro possono essere agite. 

Anche io ho suggerito di trovare uno spazio di negoziazione e ricontrattazione dell'asimmetria, ma la vedo dura. 
Se devo essere sincera. 

Lui non può vederla bisognosa di aiuto, perchè se lei ha bisogno di aiuto come fa ad aiutare lui? 
finiscono in un giro vizioso in fila l'altro. 
E ho la sensazione che le parti mostruose non siano mai state, fino ad ora prese in considerazione seriamente, ma tenute chiuse in una stanza in nome del progetto e degli obiettivi.  
Lei sta difendendo la sua posizione e anche lui, a modo suo. E lui è comunque colui che veglia. E credo che lei in un qualche modo lo riconosca, visti gli atteggiamenti puerili e infantili, in cui non c'è la donna ma la bambina che batte i piedini. 

O escono dalle immagini, e si ritrovano la donna in pigiama di flanella e l'uomo che è andato a cercare riparazione da una escort oppure secondo me rischiano di andare solo in escalation. 

Ma vedo dura anche questo...pare non abbiano spazi personali di solitudine, in cui mettersi ognuno con se stesso e prendere fiato.

Concordo molto sul fatto che da qui non è possibile avere un quadro generale. 
Si vedono solo pezzetti e pure sfumati e confusi.

EDIT: fra l'altro, io non vedo un tentativo di spodestamento da parte di lui. Vedo una richiesta di posizione di "saggezza" per non doverla spodestare. Lui la vuole ancora dove era. Ma non a queste condizioni. Una cosa come "dimostrami che ne vaLi ancora la pena". 
Mi sembra.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbe grave
> Non come a pagamento ma grave comunque


Eh...per me sarebbe imperdonabile. 

Se si approfittasse di falle emotive di un'altra donna sapendole, sarebbe imperdonabile. 
Non perchè ritenga quella incapace di intendere e di volere. 

Ma perchè dal mio uomo mi aspetto qualcosa di meglio. Molto meglio. 

Come minimo che sia in grado di stendere contratti chiari. Pane al pane e vino al vino. 

E per fare questo, serve che entrambi si sia in una posizione di pari libertà dall'attrazione.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sto cercando di scrivertelo da molto ormai...
> In estrema sintesi: perchè se lei va a letto con Big Jim, poi non si puo offendere se io scopo con Barbie.


big Jim le piaceva si sono conosciuti e sono andati a letto.
Ha sbagliato, lo ha capito e ha trascorso 10 anni con te dandoti due figli
Tu hai pagato Barbie, che poteva essere Barbie o chiunque altro, solo per toglierti uno sfizio e portarti in pari
Per me in pari non lo sarai mai, sei andato decisamente oltre. Io avrei perso stima all'istante
spero per voi che per tua moglie non sia così


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può non aver risolto sia restando dove si sta, sia stando fuori.





random ha detto:


> Sto cercando di scrivertelo da molto ormai...
> In estrema sintesi: perchè se lei va a letto con Big Jim, poi non si puo offendere se io scopo con Barbie.


Per restare nel campo dei giochi....


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo però sia anche dura tradire con una che manco ti vede...
> 
> Nel senso..
> 
> ...


La rivalsa la capirei. 

Mi farebbe ridere, per la verità. Ma la comprenderei. 
Vorrei che fosse in grado di dirmelo chiaro e netto in faccia

"tesoro mio, mi sono girati i coglioni, mi sono preso quella e me la sono scopata. Come stai? "

La questione non è la capacità di intendere e di volere dell'altra. 
Non mi interessa l'altra. E come dicevo probabilmente solidalizzerei se si scegliesse una che è attratta da lui. 

LA questione per me sarebbe il patto chiaro e i prerequisiti affinchè il patto sia davvero chiaro. 
Se uno dei due ha maggiore attrazione dell'altro, non lo è. 
Non credo agli unicorni, so che uno squilibrio è sempre presente. 
Ma se non si assicurasse della consapevolezza dello squilibrio, e se lo usasse senza dichiararlo, per me sarebbe un saluti definitivo. 

Non discuterei neanche. 

Un uomo che usa l'attrazione in un modo squilibrato giocando sullo squilibrio non fa per me. 
Usando la rivalsa per me, fra l'altro per farlo. Mi coinvolgerebbe in una situazione per me inaccettabile. Non ho mai giocato su quegli squilibri in partenza. E quando mi sono accorta che gli squilibri non riguardavano il potere ma l'affetto, anche nei miei periodi più neri, ho chiuso e lasciato andare. 

Io desidero un uomo che riconosce gli squilibri e ne ha cura.


----------



## Mat78 (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> big Jim le piaceva si sono conosciuti e sono andati a letto.
> Ha sbagliato, lo ha capito e ha trascorso 10 anni con te dandoti due figli
> Tu hai pagato Barbie, che poteva essere Barbie o chiunque altro, solo per toglierti uno sfizio e portarti in pari
> Per me in pari non lo sarai mai, sei andato decisamente oltre. Io avrei perso stima all'istante
> spero per voi che per tua moglie non sia così


Questa cosa che ora la colpa è sua mi fa morire dal ridere. Lei non ha sbagliato, l'ha voluto, e non ha capito nulla visto come si comporta. Addirittura lui è andato oltre? Ma stiamo scherzando? Lei ha innescato questo schifo e tutto conseguenza delle sue azioni. Chi ne sta pagando sono i figli e Random. Random perché non ha avuto la possibilità di mandarla a cagare 10 anni fa prima di avere figli (ricordiamoci che lei aveva paura che potessero essere dell'altro) ed i figli perché si ritrovano una famiglia distrutta.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Questa cosa che ora la colpa è sua mi fa morire dal ridere. Lei non ha sbagliato, l'ha voluto, e non ha capito nulla visto come si comporta.



si doveva fare un "amica"......per [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] :carneval:


----------



## Mat78 (12 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si doveva fare un "amica"......per [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] :carneval:


È pensare che settimane fa avevo avvisato Random che gli avrebbero consigliato la riapacificazione a tutti i costi e che alla fine sarebbe stata tutta colpa sua e non della "povera"moglie. Sono stato troppo profetico anche sulla paura che i figli non fossero suoi.  Credo che ho sbagliato lavoro. Dovevo fare l'indovino


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La rivalsa la capirei.
> 
> Mi farebbe ridere, per la verità. Ma la comprenderei.
> Vorrei che fosse in grado di dirmelo chiaro e netto in faccia
> ...


Perché presupponi forse che il tuo uomo sia in grado di riconoscere gli squilibri..

Che non credo sia una qualità così diffusa..

Oltre a questo (che non è scontato) serve lucidità e cinismo.. che non è esattamente il contesto dove hai "accusato" da poche ore (e pesantemente) un tradimento dalla moglie

Almeno io da tradito ricordo che fermai proprio tutto per settimane

Proprio perché ero conscio che mancava assolutamente lucidità anche per soffiarmi il naso


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ............. E loro non sono arrivati a questo punto cadendo da Marte.  .............


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché *presupponi *forse *che il tuo uomo sia in grado di riconoscere gli squilibri*..
> 
> Che non credo sia una qualità così diffusa..
> 
> ...


Non potrebbe essere il mio uomo, altrimenti. 

E non potrebbe esserlo nemmeno se non sapesse giocarci in modo condiviso e consensuale. 

Su questi aspetti sono io molto esigente. 
E invecchiando divento proporzionalmente anche sempre più pignola. 

Non serve lucidità per la questione della consensualità, a mio parere. O ce l'hai dentro quella questione o non ce l'hai. 

E capirei l'urgenza e la non attesa. 

Mi aspetto che sappia riconoscere di non essere lucido, e quindi facesse scelte derivanti da quella consapevolezza e da quella considerazione. 

Ecco perchè una escort, per dire, mi sembra una scelta opportuna. 

Sono esigente, sì. 

Poi ognuno ha il suo stile. 
Io sono più lucida sotto tensione, perchè metto immediatamente distanza fra me e le mie emozioni. 
E' un mio meccanismo difensivo.

Gli uomini "stabili" che ho avuto, avevano questa caratteristica difensiva. 
Che per me è un altro requisito nella valutazione di un partner. 

Una gallina impazzita...con me non avrebbe vita lunga. Davvero. Divento cattiva quando vedo che intorno a me si crea entropia. E' una cosa che non tollero.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> È pensare che settimane fa avevo avvisato Random che gli avrebbero consigliato la riapacificazione a tutti i costi e che alla fine sarebbe stata tutta colpa sua e non della "povera"moglie. Sono stato troppo profetico anche sulla paura che i figli non fossero suoi.  Credo che ho sbagliato lavoro. Dovevo fare l'indovino


Sei ancora in tempo, è un mercato che non conosce crisi, vai all'agenzia dell'entrate entrate e prendi partita iva, è una volata

Iscriviti :carneval:


----------



## farmer (12 Marzo 2018)

Vi state riappacificando? Ne sono felice, ma sono rimaste cose in sospeso. ......Le hai chiesto se lei sente amore per te?  Se c'è amore reciproco il percorso è molto più semplice ed ha buone possibilità di riuscita ,se manca il sentimento la vedo dura. ......adesso basta cazzate però. .........ah anch'io 14 anni fa sono passato per la fecondazione assistita " fivet " è stato un periodo difficile per tutti e due e noi eravamo più tranquilli con il lavoro,lavoriamo in zona e io ho un azienda mia .....è stato cmq stressante


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


>


----------



## Mat78 (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei ancora in tempo, è un mercato che non conosce crisi, vai all'agenzia dell'entrate entrate e prendi partita iva, è una volata
> 
> Iscriviti :carneval:


Mi basta farlo qui gratuitamente


----------



## random (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> big Jim le piaceva si sono conosciuti e sono andati a letto.



Occavolo!! Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. Lei ha rotto un matrimonio per scopare con una merda! Uno incapace di crearsi una storia con una persona, un individuo amorale, uno scopatore seriale, un tizio che avrà scopato nella sua vita milleecinquecento femmine di tutte le razze, i ceti sociali, brutte, belle, sposate, fidanzate, libere, esaurite croniche, malate ed ubriache. Lei ha mandato all'aria un matrimonio per entrare a far parte di una collezione di figurine!
Lei ha mandato all'aria una storia semplice e pulita, un progetto di vita, una quantità infinita di sacrifici, senza neanche una vera ed inequivocabile ragione.


----------



## francoff (12 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> big Jim le piaceva si sono conosciuti e sono andati a letto.
> Ha sbagliato, lo ha capito e ha trascorso 10 anni con te dandoti due figli
> Tu hai pagato Barbie, che poteva essere Barbie o chiunque altro, solo per toglierti uno sfizio e portarti in pari
> Per me in pari non lo sarai mai, sei andato decisamente oltre. Io avrei perso stima all'istante
> spero per voi che per tua moglie non sia così


che non siano pari è certo....al contrario però....lui doveva cercarsi una senza pagare, comunque con il suo gesto le ha dato della puttana....per mettersi a pari è andato a puttane e lei quindi è una puttana.....avrebbe dovuto prendere tempo , trovarsi una e vedevi come alla mogliettina bruciava il culetto! in questo modo lui è sempre lo sfigato buono a nulla.....neppure a scopare..( parole della moglie )...comunque per una donna andare con uno che ci prova con tutte ( basta che sia un buco e basta che respiri)  è come andare a puttane per un uomo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere il mio uomo, altrimenti.
> .
> 
> .


 non mi sembra una precisazione banale, considerato che di gente in giro che scambia quotidianamente tra le proprie mura lucciole x lanterne c'è ne è parecchia.. :rotfl:

La lucidità secondo me serve per capire il costo che può avere soddisfare una urgenza..

Poi.. capito quello, uno può pure fare un festino alla casa del suocero in campagna con 20 escort la sera stessa

Basta sia lucidamente conscio che dopo paga in una certa maniera (e non solo le escort :carneval: )

E su questa lucidità a poche ore da una botta subita, conservo ogni ragionevole dubbio


----------



## kubrick (12 Marzo 2018)

ti premetto che io sono dalla tua parte e lo sono sempre stato anche nella scelta fatta della "vendetta" una cosa non mi è chiara riguardo il famoso tradimento di Lei, ho letto e riletto ma ancora non ho capito cosa realmente sia successo con lo scopatore seriale (come lo hai definito tu ) quante volte si sono visti e se hanno avuto un rapporto completo senza protezioni? e nelle seconda volta che si sono visti sicuro non sia successo niente?? cioè uno fà un macello per vedersi e poi li sul posto si è tirata indietro?? ovviamente ci stà anche questo o che io non abbia capito bene, sempre per quello che tu sappia, ma questo è secondo me un punto da chiarire bene almeno da parte tua perchè se ci sono contraddizioni possono essercene altre o ha scelto il male minore da raccontare, per il resto ti auguro di cuore che riusciate a superare tutto questo e ne usciate meglio di prima


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Occavolo!! Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. Lei ha rotto un matrimonio per scopare con una merda! Uno incapace di crearsi una storia con una persona, un individuo amorale, uno scopatore seriale, un tizio che avrà scopato nella sua vita milleecinquecento femmine di tutte le razze, i ceti sociali, brutte, belle, sposate, fidanzate, libere, esaurite croniche, malate ed ubriache. Lei ha mandato all'aria un matrimonio per entrare a far parte di una collezione di figurine!
> Lei ha mandato all'aria una storia semplice e pulita, un progetto di vita, una quantità infinita di sacrifici, senza neanche una vera ed inequivocabile ragione.


Beh...anche lei in fondo si è scelta una puttana. 
Anche i maschi possono essere puttane. 
E possono essere trattati come tali. 

Non pensi? 
Guarda che in un modo o nell'altro, dovete trovare un modo per parlarvi chiaramente di quei fatti. 

Lei a crestina abbassata e tu orecchie aperte. 

Malamente, e in un modo che se fosse stato rivolto a me sarebbe finito con una atomizzazione, ti ha detto alcune cose. 

Ma visto che hai deciso di non atomizzarla, inizia a costruire le condizioni per poter parlare. 

A partire dagli immaginari sul tipo. 
Che non possono essere condizionati dalla marea di stronzate che ti ha detto in preda ai fumi della rabbia. 

Rabbia a cui, in ogni caso, devi imparare a mettere uno stop. 
Se lei non è in grado di farlo da sola. 

E chiedendole di imparare a farlo anche da sola. In ogni caso. 

Parlassero a me come ha parlato a te....dico davvero. 
Il mal di pancia non verrebbe a me. E non sarebbe un mal di pancia passeggero.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mi basta farlo qui gratuitamente


Bisogna valorizzare le proprie qualità :carneval:

Pensa a quelli a cui potresti lasciare una fortuna un domani :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ........ atomizzarla .........


----------



## Mat78 (12 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> che non siano pari è certo....al contrario però....lui doveva cercarsi una senza pagare, comunque con il suo gesto le ha dato della puttana....per mettersi a pari è andato a puttane e lei quindi è una puttana.....avrebbe dovuto prendere tempo , trovarsi una e vedevi come alla mogliettina bruciava il culetto! in questo modo lui è sempre lo sfigato buono a nulla.....neppure a scopare..( parole della moglie )...comunque per una donna andare con uno che ci prova con tutte ( basta che sia un buco e basta che respiri)  è come andare a puttane per un uomo


Risposta perfetta. Quoto


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non mi sembra una precisazione banale, considerato che di gente in giro che scambia quotidianamente tra le proprie mura lucciole x lanterne c'è ne è parecchia.. :rotfl:
> 
> La lucidità secondo me serve per capire il costo che può avere soddisfare una urgenza..
> 
> ...


Le ho scambiate pure io, lucciole  per lanterne...se non mi fosse servito ad un cazzo, sarei veramente una minchiona. 

E un po' minchiona lo sono, ma sono una minchiona che ha il feticcio dell'archiviazione delle esperienze e la tensione a fare cazzate sempre nuove. 
So essere molto creativa, a riguardo 

Quanto a quel tipo di consapevolezza e lucidità è una delle prime cose che ho testato in G. 
E che testo quotidianamente. Non penso sia una cosa che possa essere data per scontata. 

Proprio l'esperienza mi ha insegnato quanto è importante saper valutare i costi del "ne vale la pena".

Fuori dall'amore e anche dall'affetto. 

Se è l'amore (quello dei buoni sentimenti) a farne valere la pena, per me non ne vale più la pena. 
Mi serve ben altro. 

E' un discorso che esula dal 3d, ne chiacchieravo con G. (ha sinceramente riso ascoltandomi riflettere sulle diverse opzioni...e mi ha detto, ridacchiando, che nel caso ha un catalogo di escort pronto.

Ma mi ha anche precisato che la sua rivalsa non sarebbe tanto pietosa come una escort. In caso io non avessi i coglioni di parlare di mie esigenze. )


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


>


....cerco la Quiete...ma la mia Natura, non cambia in essenza


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....cerco la Quiete...ma la mia Natura, non cambia in essenza


  Lo so.


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo so.




E io so che comprendi.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le ho scambiate pure io, lucciole  per lanterne...se non mi è servito ad un cazzo, sarei veramente una minchiona.


Tutti penso.. lo abbiamo fatto e forse lo faremo ancora :carneval:

Specialmente nel valutare una persona nelle sue falle emotive ed approfittarne, in un momento di (nostro) bisogno "urgente" credo che anche uno/a bravo potrebbe essere annebbiato...

C'è chi espleta il bisogno, chi blocca tutto.. non c'è una risposta esatta a tutto e per tutti

È sempre una questione di prezzi.. che poi quando si paga uno si mette le.mani nei capelli esclamando: " porca Eva, se avessi saputo.." (Eva non era il nome della escort :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutti penso.. lo abbiamo fatto e forse lo faremo ancora :carneval:
> 
> Specialmente nel *valutare una persona nelle sue falle emotive ed approfittarne*, in un momento di (nostro) bisogno "urgente" credo che anche uno/a bravo potrebbe essere annebbiato...
> 
> ...


Parlo di me. E fuori dal 3d. 

Mi è capitato di sbagliare valutazione. Di non cogliere falle emotive dell'altro. 
Di non riconoscerle. E quindi approfittarne. 

E' una cosa per cui mi sono anche giudicata pesantemente quando la cosa ha comportato, come è ovvio che sia, il pagamento di un prezzo da parte dell'altro per una mia errata valutazione. 
E non ne sono mai uscita bene da quei tribunali con me. 

Quindi, il non trovarmi davanti al mio tribunale, è stata una buona motivazione ad affinare abilità di valutazione e tempistiche e condizioni (contrattuali) a riguardo. 

Ho una storia in cui le mie falle emotive sono state non solo non valutate, ma anche violate. 
E' una cosa che non perdono. 
Farlo io, anche solo per errore, è un qualcosa che non mi so perdonare. 
Non mi blocca, ma diventa un peso che mi porto addosso. 

Quindi ci sono non attenta, attentissima. 

E anche in passato, quando mi sbagliavo e poi le falle emergevano, io lasciavo andare. 
Nel modo in cui meglio riuscivo a farlo. 
Anche rinunciando ad un mio piacere. 

Ma non ho MAI usato le falle emotive rilevate per mie interessi. Ho giocato col potere. E anche con l'umiliazione. E' stato a volte anche vendetta generalizzata. 
Ma la dichiarazione iniziale era "fuori l'affetto e la fiducia dal recinto."
E' un limite invalicabile. 
E non perchè sono buona, ripeto, ma perchè per la mia storia lo è diventato. 

Questo per quanto riguarda me. 

Se dall'altra parte non trovo qualcuno, in particolare un partner, che ha il mio stesso codice d'onore (perchè di onore dal mio punto di vista si tratta) non può essere il mio compagno. 

E' il motivo per cui quando random ha scritto della escort, nonostante tutto ci ho visto cose buone.
Una escort è la via migliore se non si vogliono calpestare falle emotive in un momento in cui non le si sa riconoscere. 
E' un controllo esterno. 

Una escort è una professionista, e si occupa esattamente di lasciare libertà senza il doversi preoccupare di eventuali falle emotive. E' il suo lavoro.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parlo di me. E fuori dal 3d.
> 
> Mi è capitato di sbagliare valutazione. Di non cogliere falle emotive dell'altro.
> Di non riconoscerle.
> ...


Io ho sbagliato valutazione molte volte, proprio perché avevo "bisogno"..  chiamiamola pure "fame"

Per questo ho "smesso" certi giochetti.. (che quando li innescavo inconsapevolmente prima e meno inconsapevolmente poi, per me non erano giochetti, ma una forma del "cucinare" prima di "mangiare")

Non escludo d'altronde che si sia fatto altrettanto da parte di persone che hanno avuto a che fare con me (niente lupi, niente pecore,bestie affamate e basta)

Riguardo Random.. io non so se in 24 ore dopo una botta come un tradimento scoperto (che io ahimè ho vissuto) sia possibile trovare una donna, cogliere le sue falle emotive, farsi pure piacere e rendersi coinvolgente e scoparla, e dopo tornare a casa a raccontare tutto..

Se ciò fosse possibile, non ho difficoltà ad ammettere umilmente che io un affare così in un limitato lasso di tempo e con l'animo sconvolto,, non saprei farlo..

In soldoni.. per me Random ha semplicemente fatto quello che "poteva fare".. e che qualunque maschio con un bancomat attivo in tasca può fare nelle prossime 6 ore ( trovare una escort disponibile al volo credo non sia nemmeno così facile)


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho sbagliato valutazione molte volte, proprio perché avevo "bisogno"..  chiamiamola pure "fame"
> 
> Per questo ho "smesso" certi giochetti.. (che quando li innescavo inconsapevolmente prima e meno inconsapevolmente poi, per me non erano giochetti, ma una forma del "cucinare" prima di "mangiare")
> 
> ...


Io cercavo avversari degni. 

In particolare quando a spingermi erano cose profonde. 



La valutazione l'ho sbagliata spesso quando ad essere mal valutata, in termini di forza, ero io. 
Quindi mi ritenevo più debole di quello che fossi in realtà, e succedeva la frittata. 

Quello a cui faccio riferimento è l'intenzionalità. 

Che in soldoni è "se ti voglio fare male, mi voglio divertire. E quindi devi essere un avversario degno. Se non lo sei tolgo piacere a me." 

Mi spiego?

Se annusavo, anche da lontano, che l'altro era più debole di me, che eravamo impari, io mollavo il colpo. 
A prescindere dalla fame. (anche perchè non mi avrebbe sfamata).

Ovviamente dopo aver imparato il prezzo di una mala valutazione a riguardo. 
Prima di aver imparato il prezzo, ho pagato io e han pagato anche altri. 
Ma l'intenzione non era quella però. (non è una giustificazione...ma mi sa che queste sono cose che si imparano solo sulla pelle, propria e degli altri. Non penso ci sia altra via, salvo evitare del tutto). 

Se la trova in 24 ore, significa che era già lì prima. 
E che se la era in un qualche modo già coltivata. Magari solo per accarezzare l'ego. 

E questo sì, che al posto della moglie di random mi avrebbe fatta voltare dalla rabbia. 
Perchè il suo movimento avrebbe significato che si teneva non perchè voleva farlo. 
E allora sei anche senza coglioni. Per come la vedo io. 
Aspetti me? 

Non lo vorrei un uomo che si tiene solo perchè mi tengo io. 
Io in ogni caso non ho mai tradito, o non tradito, facendo discendere il mio farlo o non farlo dalle azioni dell'altro. 
Era una scelta mia. TOTALMENTE mia. 

E non crederei minimamente "l'ho incontrata per caso, da cosa nasce cosa..." (la conosco da dieci anni eh...ma giuro!!! non ci avevamo mai pensato!)

Sono pochi i maschi che vanno al bar e trovano la tipa disponibile. 
Le donne di solito non le prendi e dici "senti bella, voglio fare una scopata per vendicarmi di mia moglie. Me la dai? Solo per rivalsa." (e questa sarebbe la chiarezza che intendo io). 
E' facile invece che sei fai un discorso così ad uno incontrato al bar, dopo un primo momento di sbalordimento, ti risponda "presente!" 
In fondo, numericamente, le puttane maschi (di quelle gratuite intendo) sono maggiori delle femmine.

Che mi fa anche ridere, tenendo conto che è una parola riservata alle donne


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io cercavo avversari degni.
> 
> In particolare quando a spingermi erano cose profonde.
> 
> ...


Ma sai.. per le "puttane maschi" la topa è gia' contante 

Siamo più avanti.. 

Altro che bitcoin :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. per le "puttane maschi" la topa è gia' contsnte
> 
> Altro che bitcoin :carneval:


E' una agevolazione tutta femminile, tipo l'ingresso gratis in certi locali in cui si vuole bilanciare le presenze femminili e quelle maschili


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una agevolazione tutta femminile, tipo l'ingresso gratis in certi locali in cui si vuole bilanciare le presenze femminili e quelle maschili


Facile la vita.. .. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. per le "puttane maschi" la topa è gia' contante
> 
> *Siamo più avanti*..
> 
> Altro che bitcoin :carneval:


Siete già "liberati" :rotfl::carneval:

(mi scuso per la generalizzazione eh....non ho intenti offensivi verso il genere maschile nelle sue specificità. Giusto per chiarire 

Esistono anche maschi che ad un discorso del genere ti mandano giù per il tubo del cesso, senza il minimo timore di essere discriminatori verso il sesso debole, a cui non si può che dir di sì )


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Facile la vita.. .. :rotfl: :rotfl:


siam sesso debole... :angelo:


----------



## stany (12 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Occavolo!! Non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. Lei ha rotto un matrimonio per scopare con una merda! Uno incapace di crearsi una storia con una persona, un individuo amorale, uno scopatore seriale, un tizio che avrà scopato nella sua vita milleecinquecento femmine di tutte le razze, i ceti sociali, brutte, belle, sposate, fidanzate, libere, esaurite croniche, malate ed ubriache. Lei ha mandato all'aria un matrimonio per entrare a far parte di una collezione di figurine!
> Lei ha mandato all'aria una storia semplice e pulita, un progetto di vita, una quantità infinita di sacrifici, senza neanche una vera ed inequivocabile ragione.


Allora,sto Andrea (si chiama così?) vale come la tua escort....Solo sesso senza coinvolgimento.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Siete già "liberati" :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> (mi scuso per la generalizzazione eh....non ho intenti offensivi verso il genere maschile nelle sue specificità. Giusto per chiarire
> 
> Esistono anche maschi che ad un discorso del genere ti mandano giù per il tubo del cesso, senza il minimo timore di essere discriminatori verso il sesso debole, a cui non si può che dir di sì )


 .. la soddisfazione è ancora poca.. 

Basta andare da quello dopo.. :rotfl:

Se non passi da finocchio è già un successone :rotfl:

Speriamo nel futuro.. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Io non ho capito come e perché fare sesso con un’altra persona dovrebbe compensare o riequilibrare o vendicare un tradimento.
Mi sono anche impegnata a capire.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito come e perché fare sesso con un’altra persona dovrebbe compensare o riequilibrare o vendicare un tradimento.
> Mi sono anche impegnata a capire.


Ma non ci sei riuscita. Capita


----------



## francoff (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito come e perché fare sesso con un’altra persona dovrebbe compensare o riequilibrare o vendicare un tradimento.
> Mi sono anche impegnata a capire.


Se in quel momento ti fa stare meglio perché no ? Il resto sono disquisizioni .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se in quel momento ti fa stare meglio perché no ? Il resto sono disquisizioni .


Questo l’avevo capito.
Non ho capito perché dovrebbe fare stare meglio.
Anche se ho visto che è una reazione diffusa.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché dovrebbe fare stare meglio.


Chi ha così fatto, volendo.. può spiegare

Io come te tutte questi ritrovati equilibri e allegrie, in questo contesto come in altri, sia nel vissuto, sia leggendo qui, non li ho mai percepiti

Con una prostituta professionista poi.. penso che io personalmente,  dopo,  potrei pure buttarmi direttamente in fiume

Ma .. tutti siamo diversi, e ciascuno è perfetto


----------



## Lostris (12 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma .. tutti siamo diversi, e ciascuno è perfetto


come dire che nessuno lo è...


----------



## francoff (13 Marzo 2018)

Finito?


Dopo 2109 msg il 3d è finito? Possibile?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2018)

Oggi lavora. :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi lavora. :mexican:


 meglio, forse fa meno danni


----------



## Outdider (13 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meglio, forse fa meno danni


L'avrà gonfiato la moglie.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> L'avrà gonfiato la moglie.....


potrebbe essere


----------



## francoff (13 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> potrebbe essere


Spero sia andato in palestra lui


----------



## oriente70 (13 Marzo 2018)

Magari so andati insieme ...
Sarebbe ora


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Spero sia andato in palestra lui


 speriamo, costa meno


----------



## isabel (14 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei elegante :smile:
> 
> Io sono grezza, e tendo a strappare. Quel che cambia è il ritmo, semmai.
> 
> ...


Anche io credo che la voglia lì...però penso che il suo modo per  invitarla a dimostrare che ne vale la pena, sia provare a vedere se può  rimuoverla appropiandosi lui stesso (non un'altra donna) di un pezzetto  di trono. 
Una coppia di miei amici, con lo scettro, donatogli da lei, in  mano a lui (senza tradimenti e con una lei strutturata, centrata e ben presente a se' stessa) si sono schiantati in malo modo a seguito di qualcosa che lui ha definito "un piccolo errore che può capitare"; perché  ristabilire certi equilibri, funzionali alla coppia, dopo che qualcosa  ha provocato un'oscillazione intorno a quel punto di equilibrio  (instabile) è davvero molto difficile. Si può, ma serve tirar fuori strumenti di introspezione con cui spesso si ha poca dimestichezza e presentarsi "nudi" a se stessi e all'altro.
Abbandonarsi agli agiti è un modo  ulteriore di introdurre caos e nessuno dei due, secondo me, sta  mostrandosi attento al legame; lo stanno attaccando, attaccandosi  vicendevolmente (lei di rimando).
Avrebbero l'opportunità di  riconfermarsi (anche da capo, volendo) di rinnovarsi e la stanno  gettando alle ortiche. Magari @_random_ e la moglie vogliono proprio  questo; ma mi sembra che si lancino tanti "ganci" (bislacchi, forse).
L'ipotesi che, per me, vedrei peggiore è chiudere a forza il  vaso di Pandora lasciando lì nei paraggi qualcuno dei mali.

Riguardo all'escalation in atto: lui non sembra dia peso alla dinamica, mi sembra molto concentrato sul "contenuto". Non so se si capisce.


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Riprendo dopo qualche giorno questo thread.
Avevo necessità di chiarirmi le idee.
Mia moglie mi ha detto che non se la sente di non andare più in palestra, ma non vuole, o meglio non vorrebbe impormi questa sua decisione. Mi ha quindi chiesto se sono d'accordo.
Le ho risposto che tutto sommato questa è una sua decisione, che può prendere in autonomia ed anzi, volendo non è neanche obbligata a comunicarmela.
Lei mi ha detto che ritiene il suo tradimento meno grave del mio perchè è una cosa che è successa senza che lei se la cercasse ed in un momento difficile, mentre il mio è stato voluto e cercato.
Le ho risposto che nel corso del tempo avrebbe potuto tante volte dirmi che Andrea ci stava provando con insistenza e se non lo ha fatto è perchè evidentemente qualcosina ha iniziato a girarle per la testa fin da subito. Ho aggiunto che adesso andrà in palestra dove per sua stessa ammissione ci sono persone che stanno provandoci con lei da molto tempo, con l'aggravante che la situazione che stiamo attualmente vivendo non si presta a gestire con tranquillità queste cose.
Le ho quindi chiesto di interrogarsi sulla reale motivazione di questo ripensamento, perchè se davvero è la palestra quello che cerca, le più gettonate sono qui al centro, a 5-10 minuti a piedi, senza il bisogno di sciropparsi 30 minuti di auto per andare dall'altro lato della città. Alcune sono anche per sole donne, cosa che probabilmente allo stato attuale delle cose sarebbe per me preferibile.
Ma lei ha risposto che non cambierà palestra solo per farmi un piacere e quindi dovrò convivere con il dubbio che lei faccia quello che le pare. Questo significa fidarsi di una persona. Ed ha aggiunto che se non mi fido più di lei è inutile andare avanti.
Comunque, (bontà sua), riattiverebbe l'abbonamento solo ad aprile, quindi dal momento che la sua decisione non è ancora definitiva avremo modo di riparlarne.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Riprendo dopo qualche giorno questo thread.
> Avevo necessità di chiarirmi le idee.
> Mia moglie mi ha detto che non se la sente di non andare più in palestra, ma non vuole, o meglio non vorrebbe impormi questa sua decisione. Mi ha quindi chiesto se sono d'accordo.
> Le ho risposto che tutto sommato questa è una sua decisione, che può prendere in autonomia ed anzi, volendo non è neanche obbligata a comunicarmela.
> ...


Vai pure te in palestra..


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vai pure te in palestra..


Non me lo avevi già detto?


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Riprendo dopo qualche giorno questo thread.
> Avevo necessità di chiarirmi le idee.
> Mia moglie mi ha detto che non se la sente di non andare più in palestra, ma non vuole, o meglio non vorrebbe impormi questa sua decisione. Mi ha quindi chiesto se sono d'accordo.
> Le ho risposto che tutto sommato questa è una sua decisione, che può prendere in autonomia ed anzi, volendo non è neanche obbligata a comunicarmela.
> ...


.....chiacchiere, chiacchiere ma nulla di concreto.
mi sembrate due bimbi piccoli, che si fanno i dispetti.
Mo vuoi vedere che la cosa più importante di cui parlare è la palestra????? e degli uomini che voglio sco..... tua moglie.
Io non ci credo sono seriamente "perplesso".


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Riprendo dopo qualche giorno questo thread. Avevo necessità di chiarirmi le idee. Mia moglie mi ha detto che non se la sente di non andare più in palestra, ma non vuole, o meglio non vorrebbe impormi questa sua decisione. Mi ha quindi chiesto se sono d'accordo. Le ho risposto che tutto sommato questa è una sua decisione, che può prendere in autonomia ed anzi, volendo non è neanche obbligata a comunicarmela. Lei mi ha detto che ritiene il suo tradimento meno grave del mio perchè è una cosa che è successa senza che lei se la cercasse ed in un momento difficile, mentre il mio è stato voluto e cercato. Le ho risposto che nel corso del tempo avrebbe potuto tante volte dirmi che Andrea ci stava provando con insistenza e se non lo ha fatto è perchè evidentemente qualcosina ha iniziato a girarle per la testa fin da subito. Ho aggiunto che adesso andrà in palestra dove per sua stessa ammissione ci sono persone che stanno provandoci con lei da molto tempo, con l'aggravante che la situazione che stiamo attualmente vivendo non si presta a gestire con tranquillità queste cose. Le ho quindi chiesto di interrogarsi sulla reale motivazione di questo ripensamento, perchè se davvero è la palestra quello che cerca, le più gettonate sono qui al centro, a 5-10 minuti a piedi, senza il bisogno di sciropparsi 30 minuti di auto per andare dall'altro lato della città. Alcune sono anche per sole donne, cosa che probabilmente allo stato attuale delle cose sarebbe per me preferibile. Ma lei ha risposto che non cambierà palestra solo per farmi un piacere e quindi dovrò convivere con il dubbio che lei faccia quello che le pare. Questo significa fidarsi di una persona. Ed ha aggiunto che se non mi fido più di lei è inutile andare avanti. Comunque, (bontà sua), riattiverebbe l'abbonamento solo ad aprile, quindi dal momento che la sua decisione non è ancora definitiva avremo modo di riparlarne.


  Un continuo braccio di ferro insomma.....


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Un continuo braccio di ferro insomma.....


...se random continua ad essere "in balia della moglie" non cambierà nulla.
Deve assolutamente prendere delle posizioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ...se random continua ad essere "in balia della moglie" non cambierà nulla.
> Deve assolutamente prendere delle posizioni.



 [MENTION=6802]delfino curioso[/MENTION] o’ purp’ sa’ da’ cocere inta l’acqua soia.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> @_delfino curioso_ o’ purp’ sa’ da’ cocere inta l’acqua soia.


.........o purp' è tuost' s stà cuocen' da anni.....


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .........o purp' è tuost' s stà cuocen' da anni.....


A capate ngopp e scogli. E si ammorbidisce


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> .....chiacchiere, chiacchiere ma nulla di concreto.
> mi sembrate due bimbi piccoli, che si fanno i dispetti.
> Mo vuoi vedere che la cosa più importante di cui parlare è la palestra????? e degli uomini che voglio sco..... tua moglie.
> Io non ci credo sono seriamente "perplesso".


Ora lei gli insinua il dubbio e soprattutto gl dimostra che lei non deve pagare 
Mi sembra la reazione più normale 
se uno si comporta da bambino faccio la bambina anche io
Non deve nemmeno più fare lo sforzo di farsi perdonare
 [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] si è messo nuovamente in una posizione in cui o subisce o prende decisioni 
Io andrei in palestra ogni giorno. Non fArei nulla di male ma lo lascerei in dubbio costantemente. 
L’ha voluto lui questo gioco
Poteva incazzarsi, chiedere spiegazioni  pretendere da lei che gli dimostrasse che era lui che ha sempre voluto 
Ora ha perso questa possibilità


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ora lei gli insinua il dubbio e soprattutto gl dimostra che lei non deve pagare
> Mi sembra la reazione più normale
> se uno si comporta da bambino faccio la bambina anche io
> Non deve nemmeno più fare lo sforzo di farsi perdonare
> ...


Purtroppo in tutta questa storia sei la persona che più si è avvicinata a prevedere i movimenti di mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

Non ho capito perché il tema del contendere è diventato la palestra.


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché il tema del contendere è diventato la palestra.


  O la escort, scegli tu.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ora lei gli insinua il dubbio e soprattutto gl dimostra che lei non deve pagare
> Mi sembra la reazione più normale
> se uno si comporta da bambino faccio la bambina anche io
> Non deve nemmeno più fare lo sforzo di farsi perdonare
> ...


...si ma prima o poi anche i bambini crescono non pensi?????
..per quanto riguarda lo sforzo per farsi perdonare penso che questo non sia mai successo.
....poi che ti devo dire se le basi della loro relazione sono queste .........
....a me sembra tutto inverosimile.


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> O la escort, scegli tu.



...concordo .....alla fine succederà che ognuno di loro si farà i cazzi propri.....


----------



## delfino curioso (17 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A capate ngopp e scogli. E si ammorbidisce


....amico mio questa è una "piovra" altro che la testa sugli scogli


----------



## Lostris (17 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ora lei gli insinua il dubbio e soprattutto gl dimostra che lei non deve pagare
> Mi sembra la reazione più normale
> se uno si comporta da bambino faccio la bambina anche io
> Non deve nemmeno più fare lo sforzo di farsi perdonare
> ...


Io posso capire, a volte con difficoltà, tutte queste dinamiche che vanno ad instaurarsi conseguenza delle conseguenze ecc.

Ma mai riusciró a condividerle... è già difficile di per sé senza aggiungere inutili ferite da guerre intestine.. guerre dove la coppia ne esce sempre sconfitta, umiliata e avvilita.

La ritengo una modalitá di interazione perdente.

È perdente perché non aiuta a far emergere il bello, se c’è, che vale la pena di salvare. Perchè allontana. Perché incancrenisce il legame. 
Io la trovo triste.

Una persona che attuasse una simile strategia con me si ritroverebbe a sferrare colpi ad un fantoccio inerte. Da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> O la escort, scegli tu.


La escort riguarda la relazione.
La palestra non capisco perché debba essere motivo del contendere.
Non che io sia una amante delle sport, come si dice “se mi vedete correre, correte perché è escluso che stia facendo running”


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non me lo avevi già detto?


Si e continuerò a dirtelo.. in una coppia sarebbe giusto ogni tanto partecipare alle attività della controparte.


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si e continuerò a dirtelo.. in una coppia sarebbe giusto ogni tanto partecipare alle attività della controparte.



Si, per farmi venire un attacco di bile.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Si, per farmi venire un attacco di bile.


Esistono esercizi per tutte l'età..
Per 3 volte a settimana ti farebbe pure bene.


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Esistono esercizi per tutte l'età..
> Per 3 volte a settimana ti farebbe pure bene.


Non la bile per la palestra in se, ma per i suoi atteggiamenti in palestra


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Purtroppo in tutta questa storia sei la persona che più si è avvicinata a prevedere i movimenti di mia moglie.


Sappi che non ne sono contenta 
Anche se mi incazzo per il tuo atteggiamento avrei preferito sbagliarmi e che tutto andasse a posto
Solo che non mi ascoltate mai ...dillo a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] 
Scherzo eh cerco di sdrammatizzare un po’


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La palestra non capisco perché debba essere motivo del contendere.


La forchetta, la coperta a letto, la tavoletta del bagno, la finestra del balcone, la marcia in automobile, il canale televisivo...

Anzi, almeno la palestra è un motivo reale e concreto.


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La forchetta, la coperta a letto, la tavoletta del bagno, la finestra del balcone, la marcia in automobile, il canale televisivo...
> 
> Anzi, almeno la palestra è un motivo reale e concreto.


Fuggi, finchè sei in tempo.:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La forchetta, la coperta a letto, la tavoletta del bagno, la finestra del balcone, la marcia in automobile, il canale televisivo...
> 
> Anzi, almeno la palestra è un motivo reale e concreto.


No sono tutte deviazioni e pretesti.
Cosa temi dalla palestra?
Se non ti fidi più, il problema è la palestra?
Ci sono quelle che tradiscono con il parroco eh.


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No sono tutte deviazioni e pretesti.
> Cosa temi dalla palestra?
> Se non ti fidi più, il problema è la palestra?
> Ci sono quelle che tradiscono con il parroco eh.



Una tizia che conosco ha tradito con l'istruttore di una palestra femminile. 
Non mi fido adesso, ma non è detto che debba essere così per sempre. Tuttavia dovrebbe avere anche un pizzico di pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Una tizia che conosco ha tradito con l'istruttore di una palestra femminile.
> Non mi fido adesso, ma non è detto che debba essere così per sempre. Tuttavia dovrebbe avere anche un pizzico di pazienza.


Ma tu pensi che il suo tradimento sia stato solo quello di allora o che ti abbia tradito sempre?
Se è il primo caso, che senso ha parlare di possibili tradimenti e non di quelli reali e di eventuali problemi tra voi ORA.?


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che il suo tradimento sia stato solo quello di allora o che ti abbia tradito sempre?
> Se è il primo caso, che senso ha parlare di possibili tradimenti e non di quelli reali e di eventuali problemi tra voi ORA.?


Sul fatto che fu un episodio isolato con Andrea sono portato a fidarmi di quello che ho saputo, ma non posso avere  certezze. Sul resto della storia invece sono certo, (ragionevolmente certo),  che non ci sono stati altri tradimenti. Da quando è tornata in sede abbiamo sempre vissuto in simbiosi, con pochissimo tempo libero. E gran parte di quel tempo libero lo abbiamo passato insieme. Ovviamente negli ultimi 3-4 anni volendo poteva anche tradirmi ancora. Ma non abbiamo più avuto divergenze, andavamo d'accordo, avevamo obiettivi comuni. Perchè si sarebbe dovuta creare storie parallele con rapporti di (ad esempio) 15-20 minuti con degli estranei? Che significato avrebbero avuto? Il sesso ha funzionato fin troppo bene negli  ultimi anni: quindi perchè farlo? 

Più che sfiducia nei suoi confronti, credo che la mia sia insicurezza. Insicurezza dovuta anche a  quello che mi ha detto. E vederla in palestra questa sensazione non potrebbe che aumentare. Sicuramente non posso competere fisicamente con persone più giovani di 15 anni, la cui unica occupazione è sempre stata quella di allenarsi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sul fatto che fu un episodio isolato con Andrea sono portato a fidarmi di quello che ho saputo, ma non posso avere  certezze. Sul resto della storia invece sono certo, (ragionevolmente certo),  che non ci sono stati altri tradimenti. Da quando è tornata in sede abbiamo sempre vissuto in simbiosi, con pochissimo tempo libero. E gran parte di quel tempo libero lo abbiamo passato insieme. Ovviamente negli ultimi 3-4 anni volendo poteva anche tradirmi ancora. Ma non abbiamo più avuto divergenze, andavamo d'accordo, avevamo obiettivi comuni. Perchè si sarebbe dovuta creare storie parallele con rapporti di (ad esempio) 15-20 minuti con degli estranei? Che significato avrebbero avuto? Il sesso ha funzionato fin troppo bene negli  ultimi anni: quindi perchè farlo?
> 
> Più che sfiducia nei suoi confronti, credo che la mia sia insicurezza. Insicurezza dovuta anche a  quello che mi ha detto. E vederla in palestra questa sensazione non potrebbe che aumentare. Sicuramente non posso competere fisicamente con persone più giovani di 15 anni, la cui unica occupazione è sempre stata quella di allenarsi...


Per quanto riguarda tua moglie: nessuno deve modificare il proprio comportamento per placare le insicurezze altrui. Oltretutto non si fa che rinforzare le insicurezze.
Per quanto riguarda te: se ti senti in competizione con i palestrati hai già perso, non ringiovanisci tu, come nessuno.

Siete due persone che hanno una bella storia importante.
Che peso vuoi dare a una “distrazione” circoscritta e lontana nel tempo?

Hai pensato di rivolgerti a un psicoterapeuta?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Una tizia che conosco ha tradito con l'istruttore di una palestra femminile.
> Non mi fido adesso, ma non è detto che debba essere così per sempre. Tuttavia dovrebbe avere anche un pizzico di pazienza.


E lei perche dovrebbe fidarsi di te? Hai pagato una volta puoi farlo quando vuoi e senza fatica 

Sto cercando di dirti cosa frullerebbe in testa a me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda tua moglie: nessuno deve modificare il proprio comportamento per placare le insicurezze altrui. Oltretutto non si fa che rinforzare le insicurezze.
> Per quanto riguarda te: se ti senti in competizione con i palestrati hai già perso, non ringiovanisci tu, come nessuno.
> 
> Siete due persone che hanno una bella storia importante.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## farmer (17 Marzo 2018)

State gestendo la cosa in maniera alquanto bambinesca,quando comincerete a comportarvi come 2 adulti con FIGLI?perché nel vostro gioco state coinvolgendo soprattutto i figli,inconsapevoli di quel che accade. Tua moglie vuole punzecchiarti su un suo ipotetico futuro tradimento? Non fai altro che rispondergli che faccia come crede, ma ad una prima avvisaglia tu alzi i tacchi e te ne vai. Non puoi continuare a subire il suoi atteggiamenti da ragazzina viziata e soprattutto non puoi vivere sempre con il sospetto e con le antenne sempre alte. ....Non è vita quella,devi riappropriarti di te stesso e fargli capire che poi non te ne frega più di tanto .......Un sereno dialogo sarebbe necessario,ma se non ci riuscite. .......Non vedo un gran futuro. Ma poi ti ha chiesto scusa per quel che ti ha detto? Vi siete chiariti poi?  Io senza le scuse non avrei cominciato nessun dialogo


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> State gestendo la cosa in maniera alquanto bambinesca,quando comincerete a comportarvi come 2 adulti con FIGLI?perché nel vostro gioco state coinvolgendo soprattutto i figli,inconsapevoli di quel che accade. Tua moglie vuole punzecchiarti su un suo ipotetico futuro tradimento? Non fai altro che rispondergli che faccia come crede, ma ad una prima avvisaglia tu alzi i tacchi e te ne vai. Non puoi continuare a subire il suoi atteggiamenti da ragazzina viziata e soprattutto non puoi vivere sempre con il sospetto e con le antenne sempre alte. ....Non è vita quella,devi riappropriarti di te stesso e fargli capire che poi non te ne frega più di tanto .......Un sereno dialogo sarebbe necessario,ma se non ci riuscite. .......Non vedo un gran futuro. Ma poi ti ha chiesto scusa per quel che ti ha detto? Vi siete chiariti poi?  Io senza le scuse non avrei cominciato nessun dialogo


Farle non fargli!! Prima che qualche maestrina inforchi gli occhiali e usi la matita rossa


----------



## random (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda tua moglie: nessuno deve modificare il proprio comportamento per placare le insicurezze altrui. Oltretutto non si fa che rinforzare le insicurezze.
> Per quanto riguarda te: se ti senti in competizione con i palestrati hai già perso, non ringiovanisci tu, come nessuno.
> 
> Siete due persone che hanno una bella storia importante.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto





farmer ha detto:


> State gestendo la cosa in maniera alquanto bambinesca,quando comincerete a comportarvi come 2 adulti con FIGLI?perché nel vostro gioco state coinvolgendo soprattutto i figli,inconsapevoli di quel che accade. Tua moglie vuole punzecchiarti su un suo ipotetico futuro tradimento? Non fai altro che rispondergli che faccia come crede, ma ad una prima avvisaglia tu alzi i tacchi e te ne vai. Non puoi continuare a subire il suoi atteggiamenti da ragazzina viziata e soprattutto non puoi vivere sempre con il sospetto e con le antenne sempre alte. ....Non è vita quella,devi riappropriarti di te stesso e fargli capire che poi non te ne frega più di tanto .......Un sereno dialogo sarebbe necessario,ma se non ci riuscite. .......Non vedo un gran futuro. Ma poi ti ha chiesto scusa per quel che ti ha detto? Vi siete chiariti poi?  Io senza le scuse non avrei cominciato nessun dialogo



Mah...che posso dirvi. Di sicuro chiudere tutto sarebbe stata la cosa meno dolorosa. Ho voluto provare a continuare, forse in modo sbagliato, ma ho voluto provarci.

Quello di cui sono certo è il fatto che io non sono strutturalmente costruito per resistere a queste sollecitazioni:mexican:. 
Vorrei che lei lo capisse ed iniziasse a comportarsi in modo diverso. Anche se in questo momento non ho neanche una precisa idea di cosa significa diverso. Di cosa reputerei accettabile, tranquillizzante. Di sicuro mi sento al limite: se mi riduce ad un  rottame, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa le interessi o meno, poi cosa se ne fa di quello che avanza?
Di sicuro non sopporterei a lungo il dubbio che in palestra, fosse anche solo per ripicca potrebbe andare con qualcuno. A questo punto, anche solo la sua partecipazione alla cena che fanno in comitiva a giugno, per me sarebbe ingestibile. E sto parlando del minimo sindacale: una cena in comitiva.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché il tema del contendere è diventato la palestra.


Sono le guerriglie marginali, lontane dal centro del potere

A volte si preferisce spostare ai margini, tipo tra due pedoni sulla scacchiera.

Ciò aiuta molto a non combattere la battaglia quella vera,  quella dove sta il centro del potere, il re e la regina per intendersi.

Dove se perdi un pezzo sei spacciato

Meglio guerrucole tra pedoni..


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mah...che posso dirvi. Di sicuro chiudere tutto sarebbe stata la cosa meno dolorosa. Ho voluto provare a continuare, forse in modo sbagliato, ma ho voluto provarci.
> 
> Quello di cui sono certo è il fatto che io non sono strutturalmente costruito per resistere a queste sollecitazioni:mexican:.
> Vorrei che lei lo capisse ed iniziasse a comportarsi in modo diverso. Anche se in questo momento non ho neanche una precisa idea di cosa significa diverso. Di cosa reputerei accettabile, tranquillizzante. Di sicuro mi sento al limite: se mi riduce ad un  rottame, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa le interessi o meno, poi cosa se ne fa di quello che avanza?
> Di sicuro non sopporterei a lungo il dubbio che in palestra, fosse anche solo per ripicca potrebbe andare con qualcuno. A questo punto, anche solo la sua partecipazione alla cena che fanno in comitiva a giugno, per me sarebbe ingestibile. E sto parlando del minimo sindacale: una cena in comitiva.



Mamma mia, insopportabile un marito che sta in ansia per cene o gite.  Guarda che una puo' tradirti in mille modi.   

Io non capisco che motivo avevi di andare a raccontare l'avventura con Silvia, deludente oltre tutto.
Avrebbe potuto esserti utile proprio non raccontando nulla. Una cosa tua tanto per pensare ad altro, Magari non con una escort che e' deprimente solo a  pensarci nel tuo caso. Che poi da come l'hai raccontata, sembra un po' impossibile, che una si offra proprio quando vieni tradito e sei disperato. Caduta a fagiolo o  mandata apposta? Non e' che l'avete pagata in due?


----------



## farmer (17 Marzo 2018)

Random non puoi continuare così ti distruggi, prova ad aver un dialogo, spiegale che se vuole continuare con il dubbio del tradimento è meglio finirla qui per tutti e due e per i figli. O si parte da zero per ricostruire qualcosa oppure è meglio chiudere. Meglio chiarire adesso, o ci impegnamo tutti e due per riavvicinarci, ma impegnarsi sul serio senza ripicche e bambinate ,tornare a ricostruire la famiglia, non dimenticatevi dei bambini, altrimenti puoi dirle subito che è meglio lasciare,ed è un bene per te e per i figli. .....vediamo cosa risponde


----------



## Foglia (17 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono le guerriglie marginali, lontane dal centro del potere
> 
> A volte si preferisce spostare ai margini, tipo tra due pedoni sulla scacchiera.
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Ma vedo pure un altro  "lato": quello del desiderare di rendere la vita impossibile all'altro.
Che senso ha pretendere che lei cambi palestra?


----------



## void (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mah...che posso dirvi. Di sicuro chiudere tutto sarebbe stata la cosa meno dolorosa. Ho voluto provare a continuare, forse in modo sbagliato, ma ho voluto provarci.
> 
> Quello di cui sono certo è il fatto che io non sono strutturalmente costruito per resistere a queste sollecitazioni:mexican:.
> Vorrei che lei lo capisse ed iniziasse a comportarsi in modo diverso. Anche se in questo momento non ho neanche una precisa idea di cosa significa diverso. Di cosa reputerei accettabile, tranquillizzante. Di sicuro mi sento al limite: se mi riduce ad un  rottame, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa le interessi o meno, poi cosa se ne fa di quello che avanza?
> Di sicuro non sopporterei a lungo il dubbio che in palestra, fosse anche solo per ripicca potrebbe andare con qualcuno. A questo punto, anche solo la sua partecipazione alla cena che fanno in comitiva a giugno, per me sarebbe ingestibile. E sto parlando del minimo sindacale: una cena in comitiva.



Si vede che sei innamorato di lei, o della sua immagine. Non è così chiaro se lei lo è di te. Quantomeno il suo modo di amare è strano.
Mi dispiace Random, ma dal punto di vista della strategia con lei non c'è storia. Con la vicenda della escort le hai dato una via di fuga, le hai permesso di riprendere il controllo e lo scettro del potere che stava vacillando. Le hai permesso di sostenere che siete pari, quando pari non siete assolutamente. Lei ti ha tradito, volutamente. Tu ti sei fatto fare un pompino a pagamento, per rabbia e rivalsa. 

Sei uscito di casa per 4 giorni andando da tua madre a 200 metri di distanza con il suo benestare. Poi in quarantena nella mansarda. Queste cose rischiano di farle perdere la stima verso di te e quando il partner perde la stima, tutto è finito, credimi e pensaci seriamente. Rischi che succeda in futuro quello che non è successo in questi 10 anni.

Avresti dovuto usare il tuo dolore, farglielo sentire, metterlo in mezzo a voi, impregnare con quello ogni attimo insieme, e se volevi allontanarti, anche per un certo periodo, dovevi farlo in modo serio. 
E ci si può allontanare anche senza uscire di casa. 
Il dolore è un'arma potente, ma lo si deve maneggiare da uomo e non da bambino, altrimenti si trasforma in un boomerang impazzito, come è successo a te

Hai accettato le sue manovre per non dare pubblicità al tuo "allontanamento" quando lei ha coinvolto mezzo mondo nel suo tradimento, la lasci parlare di fiducia quando lei la ha già tradita. 
Potevi andartene in albergo per 10 giorni, fregandotene delle apparenze, tanto mezzo ufficio sa quello che è successo.
Questo deve farti riflettere, da uomo, e non per becero orgoglio maschile. 

Nella vicenda della palestra, non ci vedo secondi fini, ma la perdita di stima nei tuoi confronti. Ti sta dicendo, e forse lo pensa, che tu e il vostro matrimonio, non valete un sacrificio. 

Sta riaffermando la sua proprietà. E' il suo modo di riprendere il controllo. 

Rimontare la china ora sarà difficile, ma ti auguro di riuscirci


----------



## Outdider (17 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mah...che posso dirvi. Di sicuro chiudere tutto sarebbe stata la cosa meno dolorosa. Ho voluto provare a continuare, forse in modo sbagliato, ma ho voluto provarci.
> 
> Quello di cui sono certo è il fatto che io non sono strutturalmente costruito per resistere a queste sollecitazioni:mexican:.
> Vorrei che lei lo capisse ed iniziasse a comportarsi in modo diverso. Anche se in questo momento non ho neanche una precisa idea di cosa significa diverso. Di cosa reputerei accettabile, tranquillizzante. Di sicuro mi sento al limite: se mi riduce ad un  rottame, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa le interessi o meno, poi cosa se ne fa di quello che avanza?
> Di sicuro non sopporterei a lungo il dubbio che in palestra, fosse anche solo per ripicca potrebbe andare con qualcuno. A questo punto, anche solo la sua partecipazione alla cena che fanno in comitiva a giugno, per me sarebbe ingestibile. E sto parlando del minimo sindacale: una cena in comitiva.


Dovresti cercare di preoccuparti di te stesso ora. Se tua moglie vuole andare in palestra perchè ci gode nel vederti insicuro e fragile mi chiedo quale rapporto vuoi recupare, vuoi stare accanto ad una persona così? Fatti dei nuovi amici...oppure, esci di più con i tuoi amici.


----------



## farmer (18 Marzo 2018)

La scelta di andare con una escort è stata quanto di peggio avresti potuto fare.adesso il coltello da la parte del manico lo ha lei e tu sei  costretto a subire, così facendo hai solo fatto uscire la cattiveria che c'è in lei,non la rabbia,ma la cattiveria è  diverso. Lei ti sta mettendo il dito nella piaga e lo stato girando per sentirti gridare di dolore e più gridi più lei ci gode, ma ti sei mai chiesto dov'è l'amore in tutto questo?  Senza l amore, il rispetto e la stima non ci sono le basi per proseguire la convivenza,te la senti di continuare così? Se vai a leggerti un mio post indietro avevo previsto tutto,ho scritto che dopo la escort lei si sarebbe sentita libera di cedere o no ai palestrati o ai colleghi che ci provavano ed ecco qua ci siamo. Adesso o la prendi e le chiedi cosa vuol fare da grande e le  dici chiaramentè che se continua così tu te ne vai, ma non penso che risolverai molto,lei ci gode troppo a vederti soffrire, oppure fai il menefreghista(se ci riesci ) e lei può fare ciò che vuole e non te ne frega,non chiedergli dov'è andata con chi è cos'ha fatto,se vuol andare in palestra vada(tanto se vuole farlo lo fa lo stesso ),e tu inizia a farti una vita propria........Se va così,però, più avanti un investigatore lo pagherei,tanto per non passare da fesso totale. .....auguri random ne hai bisogno. ...........

.e i figli? Dimenticati?


----------



## Outdider (18 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> La scelta di andare con una escort è stata quanto di peggio avresti potuto fare.adesso il coltello da la parte del manico lo ha lei e tu sei  costretto a subire, così facendo hai solo fatto uscire la cattiveria che c'è in lei,non la rabbia,ma la cattiveria è  diverso. Lei ti sta mettendo il dito nella piaga e lo stato girando per sentirti gridare di dolore e più gridi più lei ci gode, ma ti sei mai chiesto dov'è l'amore in tutto questo?  Senza l amore, il rispetto e la stima non ci sono le basi per proseguire la convivenza,te la senti di continuare così? Se vai a leggerti un mio post indietro avevo previsto tutto,ho scritto che dopo la escort lei si sarebbe sentita libera di cedere o no ai palestrati o ai colleghi che ci provavano ed ecco qua ci siamo. Adesso o la prendi e le chiedi cosa vuol fare da grande e le  dici chiaramentè che se continua così tu te ne vai, ma non penso che risolverai molto,lei ci gode troppo a vederti soffrire, oppure fai il menefreghista(se ci riesci ) e lei può fare ciò che vuole e non te ne frega,non chiedergli dov'è andata con chi è cos'ha fatto,se vuol andare in palestra vada(tanto se vuole farlo lo fa lo stesso ),e tu inizia a farti una vita propria........Se va così,però, più avanti un investigatore lo pagherei,tanto per non passare da fesso totale. .....auguri random ne hai bisogno. ...........
> 
> .e i figli? Dimenticati?


Quoto tutto ed aggiungo che qualche cornino di rinculo lo prenderà...quindi assumere un investigatore per cercare di rimettersi in una posizione accettabile, per non prenderla troppo nel sedere è un ottimo consiglio. Perché fare 30mnn di auto per andare in palestra me lo sarei chiesto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> La scelta di andare con una escort è stata quanto di peggio avresti potuto fare.adesso il coltello da la parte del manico lo ha lei e tu sei  costretto a subire, così facendo hai solo fatto uscire la cattiveria che c'è in lei,non la rabbia,ma la cattiveria è  diverso. Lei ti sta mettendo il dito nella piaga e lo stato girando per sentirti gridare di dolore e più gridi più lei ci gode, ma ti sei mai chiesto dov'è l'amore in tutto questo?  Senza l amore, il rispetto e la stima non ci sono le basi per proseguire la convivenza,te la senti di continuare così? Se vai a leggerti un mio post indietro avevo previsto tutto,ho scritto che dopo la escort lei si sarebbe sentita libera di cedere o no ai palestrati o ai colleghi che ci provavano ed ecco qua ci siamo. Adesso o la prendi e le chiedi cosa vuol fare da grande e le  dici chiaramentè che se continua così tu te ne vai, ma non penso che risolverai molto,lei ci gode troppo a vederti soffrire, oppure fai il menefreghista(se ci riesci ) e lei può fare ciò che vuole e non te ne frega,non chiedergli dov'è andata con chi è cos'ha fatto,se vuol andare in palestra vada(tanto se vuole farlo lo fa lo stesso ),e tu inizia a farti una vita propria........Se va così,però, più avanti un investigatore lo pagherei,tanto per non passare da fesso totale. .....auguri random ne hai bisogno. ...........
> 
> .e i figli? Dimenticati?


Che la mossa della escort era una cazzata madornale era evidente.
Io non credo che lei voglia tradurlo , io credo che lei sua delusa e incazzata (non so come si possa darle torto) e che sfoghi così la sua rabbia. 
Da una posizione di potere e di ragione ha voluto passare dalla parte del torto e lo ha fatto facendo perdere a lei totalmente la stima per lui
Riconquistare la stima persa non sarà facile 
Devono lavorarci entrambi sempre che la rabbia di lei si attenui
Quando ho provato rabbia per parecchio tempo l’ho alimentata. Lasciarla andare per me era uscire sconfitta e soprattutto era perdere la stima di me stessa 
Poi io non sono sua moglie , mi auguro che  le cose vadano diversamente


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che la mossa della escort era una cazzata madornale era evidente.
> Io non credo che lei voglia tradurlo , io credo che lei sua delusa e incazzata (non so come si possa darle torto) e che sfoghi così la sua rabbia.
> Da una posizione di potere e di ragione ha voluto passare dalla parte del torto e lo ha fatto facendo perdere a lei totalmente la stima per lui
> *Riconquistare la stima persa non sarà facile*
> ...


Eh già, perchè riconquistare la stima di una che mi ha detto che mio figlio è mio per puro caso è importante vero?
Ma chi se ne frega!
Vada a farsi fottere lei, la palestra, il suo senso di possesso patologico, il suo passato da fruitrice di puttano, (altro che escort) la sua vanagloria di arrampicatrice sociale, il suo senso della vita basato sul pestare i piedini, da bambina capricciosa.
Fuggi Random!


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che la mossa della escort era una cazzata madornale era evidente.
> Io non credo che lei voglia tradurlo , io credo che lei sua delusa e incazzata (non so come si possa darle torto) e che sfoghi così la sua rabbia.
> Da una posizione di potere e di ragione ha voluto passare dalla parte del torto e lo ha fatto facendo perdere a lei totalmente la stima per lui
> Riconquistare la stima persa non sarà facile
> ...


Tu insiste su questa cosa della escort, non ti viene in mente che l'unica differenza con Adrea è solo che lui ha pagato per la prestazione.
I problemi di questa coppia sono altri non capisco come tu non li veda.
Comincia a partire dal presupposto che random se l'avesse saputo allora sicuramente non sarebbe rimasta con lei.
Poi Lei parla di fiducia, ma su quali basi?????
ancora, lo ha reso "ridicolo" in tutto l'ufficio, per anni (da noi si dice curnut content, ma lui era inconsapevole)non  riuscendo a "proteggerlo"  dalle sue azioni (visto gli amici che si ritrova).
Vogliamo continuare............ o vogliamo egerla a "santa" e la finiamo qua?????????????


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh già, perchè riconquistare la stima di una che mi ha detto che mio figlio è mio per puro caso è importante vero?
> Ma chi se ne frega!
> Vada a farsi fottere lei, la palestra, il suo senso di possesso patologico, il suo passato da fruitrice di puttano, (altro che escort) la sua vanagloria di arrampicatrice sociale, il suo senso della vita basato sul pestare i piedini, da bambina capricciosa.
> Fuggi Random!


Un conto è quello che dico per rabbia quindi parole un conto sono i fatti
Se [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] vuole andarsene fa bene a fare questa scelta 
Dato che invece mi sembra che dall’inizio lui tenga a lei si è proprio giocato le carte sbagliate


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Tu insiste su questa cosa della escort, non ti viene in mente che l'unica differenza con Adrea è solo che lui ha pagato per la prestazione.
> I problemi di questa coppia sono altri non capisco come tu non li veda.
> Comincia a partire dal presupposto che random se l'avesse saputo allora sicuramente non sarebbe rimasta con lei.
> Poi Lei parla di fiducia, ma su quali basi?????
> ...


Certo ch i problemi sono altri e li vedo. Per questo dico che per una volta che era in una posizione di vantaggio e l’ha buttata via.
Per me la differenza tra Andrea e una escort ê abissale


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è quello che dico per rabbia quindi parole un conto sono i fatti
> Se @_random_ vuole andarsene fa bene a fare questa scelta
> Dato che invece mi sembra che dall’inizio lui tenga a lei si è proprio giocato le carte sbagliate


La parole nascondono un peso di merito sul valore che ci viene attribuito.
Sempre.
Fuggi Random!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La parole nascondono un peso di merito sul valore che ci viene attribuito.
> Sempre.
> Fuggi Random!


Certo 
Che valore dai a un uomo che va a escort per vendicarsi di un tradimento di 10 anni prima conclusosi in una volta?
Io so che quando la stima viene a mancare si dice di tutto pur di ferire. Parlo per esperienza. Ho detto cose che non pensavo minimamente ma l’idea di riuscire a ferire almeno un po’ era più forte 
Sul fuggi concordo se è quello che vuole


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Tu insiste su questa cosa della escort, non ti viene in mente che l'unica differenza con Adrea è solo che lui ha pagato per la prestazione.
> I problemi di questa coppia sono altri non capisco come tu non li veda.
> Comincia a partire dal presupposto che random se l'avesse saputo allora sicuramente non sarebbe rimasta con lei.
> Poi Lei parla di fiducia, ma su quali basi?????
> ...


sin dall'inizio ho visto random come uno zerbino. 
E andando avanti con certi atteggiamenti lo conferma.
Se lo percepisco io al di fuori del suo matrimonio, pensa la moglie (col suo bel caratterino,) cosa ne fa di questo personaggio.
La differenza tra lui e Andrea? I coglioni, scusa il termine.
E ti pare poco!


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono le guerriglie marginali, lontane dal centro del potere
> 
> A volte si preferisce spostare ai margini, tipo tra due pedoni sulla scacchiera.
> 
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sin dall'inizio ho visto random come uno zerbino.
> E andando avanti con certi atteggiamenti lo conferma.
> Se lo percepisco io al di fuori del suo matrimonio, pensa la moglie (col suo bel caratterino,) cosa ne fa di questo personaggio.
> La differenza tra lui e Andrea? I coglioni, scusa il termine.
> E ti pare poco!


E' una bella sintesi. 

Ma, poi, prima o poi, mi spiegherete dove sta il tanto decantato amore in tutto questo. 

E il senso del matrimonio. E il senso dello stare insieme mancandosi di rispetto e portando avanti una guerra in casa. 

Che se lui è in questo modo, lei se lo è scelto. 
E se ti scegli qualcuno magari, magari dico eh, lo prendi come è. E magari, dico magari eh, rispetti anche le sue caratteristiche perchè sai che proprio grazie a quelle caratteristiche anche tu hai dei vantaggi non da poco. 

E invece ne esce spesso una guerra di strategie, di non detti, di impliciti. 
Una semplice guerra di poteri. 

E poi ci si chiede perchè la famiglia se ne va a puttane e si cercano risposte nei ruoli?

A me veramente fa ridere. Amaro ma fa ridere. 

C'è più amore in una escort che in questa roba qui. 
Escort gratis (come il tipo della divina di questa storia) o a pagamento (come per l'adorante di questa storia). 

Scusate per il tono amaro, non è personale.  

Ma trovo veramente vomitevole il principio per cui una coppia si riduca ad uno spazio strategico di affermazione di sè.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> *Che valore dai a un uomo che va a escort* per vendicarsi di un tradimento di 10 anni prima conclusosi in una volta?
> Io so che quando la stima viene a mancare si dice di tutto pur di ferire. Parlo per esperienza. Ho detto cose che non pensavo minimamente ma l’idea di riuscire a ferire almeno un po’ era più forte
> Sul fuggi concordo se è quello che vuole


Lo stesso valore e la stessa dignità che riconosco ad ogni altro uomo e donna, escort compresa. (Se non sbaglio del resto mi sembra che eri proprio tu a difendere tempo fa l'idea di riaprire le case chiuse, questa sorta di strabismo a distanza di qualche tempo a cosa è dovuto?)
E proprio perchè riconosco il valore degli altri è che pretenderei venisse riconosciuto il mio.(mio generico ovviamente). Sempre ed in ogni frangente, dalle persone che dovrebbero amarmi prima di tutto. Comunque sta faccenda tua di tirare in ballo in continuazione la escort che magicamente avrebbe cambiato tutto la trovo un pretesto. Lo stesso che usa come un manganello la moglie di Random.
Continuate pure a guardare il dito se vi fa piacere.
Free Random!


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una bella sintesi.
> 
> Ma, poi, prima o poi, mi spiegherete dove sta il tanto decantato amore in tutto questo.
> 
> ...


A troppe persone sfugge del tutto il concetto dell' uso sessuale di una persona e pensano che sia faccenda di una manciata di euro.
Free Random!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sin dall'inizio ho visto random come uno zerbino.
> E andando avanti con certi atteggiamenti lo conferma.
> Se lo percepisco io al di fuori del suo matrimonio, pensa la moglie (col suo bel caratterino,) cosa ne fa di questo personaggio.
> La differenza tra lui e Andrea? I coglioni, scusa il termine.
> E ti pare poco!


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo stesso valore e la stessa dignità che riconosco ad ogni altro uomo e donna, escort compresa. (Se non sbaglio del resto mi sembra che eri proprio tu a difendere tempo fa l'idea di riaprire le case chiuse, questa sorta di strabismo a distanza di qualche tempo a cosa è dovuto?)
> E proprio perchè riconosco il valore degli altri è che pretenderei venisse riconosciuto il mio.(mio generico ovviamente). Sempre ed in ogni frangente, dalle persone che dovrebbero amarmi prima di tutto. Comunque sta faccenda tua di tirare in ballo in continuazione la escort che magicamente avrebbe cambiato tutto la trovo un pretesto. Lo stesso che usa come un manganello la moglie di Random.
> Continuate pure a guardare il dito se vi fa piacere.
> Free Random!


L’apertura delle case chiuse è per evitare lo sfruttamento, controlli medici ecc ecc
L’ideake Sarebbe che la prostituzione non esistesse ma esistendo tuteliamo prostitute e clienti.
E non sto guardando il dito. 
Ma che  il dito abbia peggiorato  una situazione già ampiamente compromessa mi sembra evidente


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A troppe persone sfugge del tutto il concetto dell' uso sessuale di una persona e pensano che sia faccenda di una manciata di euro.
> Free Random!


Già...pensano davvero che sia una questione di soldi. 

Ma io amplierei, da uso sessuale a uso.

E non perchè io sia contraria all'uso reciproco. MA il valore è nel reciproco. 

E non nella morale del non uso che poi sfocia nell'uso nascosto, strisciante e strategico. 

Inizio a pensare che a random, in fondo, piaccia esattamente questo. 

Una bella facciata dell'amore. Il sogno. L'illusione. 

E che sia tanto incazzato con lei perchè l'ha svegliato. 

Buh...io non lo capisco. MA mi guardo in giro, e vedo che a tanti va proprio bene così. 

Però poi i discorsi sulla famiglia, sull'amore e sui ruoli...beh...sono altri spostamenti strategici a lato scacchiera. Scuse e chiacchiere per non giocare sul serio. Non sveliamo l'arcano, lasciamo la magia 
(magia magia...portami via...diceva un tossico saggiamente). 

Alla fine la famiglia diventa un posto dove nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. 
dove far finta che esista il mondo perfetto da presentare al mondo in non so che contesti. 

Poi si finisce a ansiolitici. Chissà perchè 

La libertà...ha un prezzo. 
E forse avevano ragione gli spartani.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...pensano davvero che sia una questione di soldi.
> 
> Ma io amplierei, da uso sessuale a uso.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente non si è sinceri... 
Perché non l'ho capito ... Sto tappeto a forza di metterci la polvere sotto   ha le gobbe poi inciampi e ci si fa male..


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’apertura delle case chiuse è per evitare lo sfruttamento, controlli medici ecc ecc
> L’ideake Sarebbe che la prostituzione non esistesse ma esistendo tuteliamo prostitute e clienti.
> E non sto guardando il dito.
> *Ma che  il dito abbia peggiorato  una situazione già ampiamente compromessa mi sembra evidente*



che è come dire che il vaso si è rovesciato per colpa della goccia. 

Facendo finta, in un accordo non dichiarato, che il vaso non era pieno prima e che a riempirlo si era compartecipato in due. 

Tipo "piove, governo ladro!!". 

Qui potrebbe essere "piove, escort ladra!"


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Semplicemente non si è sinceri...
> Perché non l'ho capito ... Sto tappeto a forza di metterci la polvere sotto   ha le gobbe poi inciampi e ci si fa male..


Forse più che sincerità, si tratta di onestà. 

Il perchè non lo capisco neanche io. 

Ma, visto che questo tappeto è tanto diffuso, una sua utilità l'avrà.

Io penso che la vita sia una, sprecarla in questo modo è sciocco.

Ma probabilmente secondo altre prospettive è sciocca l'onestà, la fedeltà a se stessi, il rispetto e l'onore. 

A ognuno il suo. 

Quello che ad un certo punto mi scazza, è la lamentela però.

Non ho mai capito il lamentarsi di un qualcosa che si è scelto scaricando su altri le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

a "magia" sostituire a piacere, amore, famiglia, affetto...

Tutto il resto a me sembra perfetto...

Agli unicorni, allora ci pensavano le paste o i trip, o la keta o...cocktail di varie ed eventuali.

Ma in fondo attivavano neurotrasmettitori, dopamina e endorfine 

E tutti erano felici (e che la notte non finisca mai...) fff:fff:

[video=youtube;6NCcEDwd4xg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NCcEDwd4xg[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> che è come dire che il vaso si è rovesciato per colpa della goccia.
> 
> Facendo finta, in un accordo non dichiarato, che il vaso non era pieno prima e che a riempirlo si era compartecipato in due.
> 
> ...


A me sembra lampante che in una situazione già compromessa e con l’occasione di potersi chiarire e di riequilibrare il rapporto si sia deciso di peggiorare la situazione convinti di pareggiare passando invece dalla parte del torto
Poi se sembra evidente solo a me pazienza 
Io credo che il loro rapporto non fosse “sano” da prima e sicuramente compromesso in qualche modo 
Lui ha dato modo a lei di tornare in una posizione di potere e io la rabbia di lei che probabilmente continua ad alimentare la capisco 
In certe situazioni è l’unica cosa che ti permette di avrre stima di tè stessa dopo che l’altro ha tentato (anche involontariamente) di azzerarla. Ora lei sta pensando a recuperare questa stima e fiducia in se stessa 
Non penso che sia la cosa giusta ma capisco molto bene il suo sentire o quello che per me è il suo sentire


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse più che sincerità, si tratta di onestà.
> 
> Il perchè non lo capisco neanche io.
> 
> ...


Ma la modernità non doveva restituire libertà alle persone?
La distruzione di ogni potere atavico fornire novi orizzonti?
La trasgressione ad ogni sacralità il vero senso delle cose?

E invece non riusciamo a capire che la libertà è un contenuto e non una forma. 

Aspetta, che nessuno è perfetto e pure io ci ho le mie belle difficoltà....


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me sembra lampante che in una situazione già compromessa e con l’occasione di potersi chiarire e di riequilibrare il rapporto si sia deciso di peggiorare la situazione convinti di pareggiare passando invece dalla parte del torto
> Poi se sembra evidente solo a me pazienza
> Io credo che il loro rapporto non fosse “sano” da prima e sicuramente compromesso in qualche modo
> Lui ha dato modo a lei di tornare in una posizione di potere e io la rabbia di lei che probabilmente continua ad alimentare la capisco
> ...


Io penso che sia molto comodo fare cazzate e poi aspettarsi che dall'altra parte resti la lucidità che permette di non farne. 

E lo dico da traditrice. 

Se io tradisco, non è che poi faccio "OOOOHHHHHH...ANATEMA!!" se dall'altra parte, in risposta mi arriva un calcio nel culo eh. 

In particolare se tradisco la prima cosa che faccio, da beccata, non è fare la divina che suggerisce all'altro "senti tesoro mio, cosa vuoi che sia...sono passati dieci anni sono stata brava in questi dieci anni (e sono stata brava perchè lo dico quindi taci e cuccia) che cosa hai da rompermi i  coglioni? Mettitela via e tira dritto. Non hai diritto di parola". 

Se neghi la parola, se neghi il dolore....arriva l'agito. E se non lo sai prevedere, secondo me, è la conferma che sei deficiente (nel senso di mancante di prospettiva, di umiltà, di responsabilità e capacità di assunzione delle proprie azioni). 

E quando l'agito arriva, sei corresponsabile. 

MA capisco che nella posizione di divinità, questo non sia ammissibile. 
E capisco anche l'adorante che si ritrova prostrato a chieder perdono alla divinità a cui ha avuto l'ardore di obiettare "ma...mi scusi, mia divina...sa...prenderlo in culo non era nelle mie aspettative e mi ha fatto male". 

Trovo sia presuntuoso e arrogante nascondersi dietro la escort quando c'è tutto il teatro che è stato montato in questi anni. 
Con le chicche delle bugie furbizzime in ufficio a cui lui, ovviamente, per divina decisione di lei doveva sottostare. 

Fra l'altro faccio notare, che se le stesse esternazioni di lei le avesse fatte un lui sarebbe parso molto chiaramente come quell'aggressività fosse da rifiutare. 

Ma siccome è una donna ad essere vessatoria ed aggressiva, il collegamento alla violenza di genere non lo si fa. 

E, da donna che conosce la violenza, questa cosa mi fa letteralmente imbestialire. 

Che alle donne siano permesse cose che sono le stesse della violenza maschile, ma con lo sconto dell'essere donne (e quindi fondamentalmente esseri inferiori che una vera e propria violenza e vessazione non la sanno attuare...come eterne bambinette da comprendere...)

Se random fosse una donna?

Che viene spedita in castigo in mansarda? 
Che viene trattata come una minus habens, aggredita e vessata dalle esigenza del divino di turno? 

Anche a lei si sarebbe detto "ma sei una stronza, hai provato a riprenderti posizione?" 

Che cosa si sarebbe detto di un uomo che fottendosene del dolore della sua donna ci avesse camminato sopra ridendo e sbeffeggiando?

E non dirmi della escort. Di maschi che sono puttane, è pieno e la differenza è il pagamento. Il soldo. 
Ma il contenuto della prestazione è lo stesso. 

E se da donna non mi rendo conto di avere a che fare con una puttana, perchè io stessa sono chiusa nella morale perbenista per cui la puttana è tale solo per il soldo (ma soprattutto per il genere di appartenenza), e non per il pagamento...beh. Il problema è mio. 
Non di chi almeno paga con chiarezza.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che sia molto comodo fare cazzate e poi aspettarsi che dall'altra parte resti la lucidità che permette di non farne.
> 
> E lo dico da traditrice.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] beccati questo.
Ipa lo sai che ti amo vero?


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la modernità non doveva restituire libertà alle persone?
> La distruzione di ogni potere atavico fornire novi orizzonti?
> La trasgressione ad ogni sacralità il vero senso delle cose?
> 
> ...


Io non penso sia la trasgressione della sacralità. 
(se ci pensi, la trasgressione alla regole è la conferma delle regole e della loro accettazione. Posso trasgredire solo quello che riconosco come trasgredibile). 

Ma la scoperta della sacralità. Che non è semplicemente nel simulacro di un qualunque dio da adorare. 

Il concetto di spirituale e sacro. 

Dubito la modernità avesse questo come obiettivo. 

Non a caso siamo in una società con un analfabetismo di ritorno impressionante, tenuto conto degli strumenti di conoscenza che avremmo a disposizione. 

Io credo che faccia molto comodo, invece, che il potere resti dove è sempre stato. 

LA libertà, secondo me, è un viaggio. 
Quindi, sì è un contenuto e non una forma. 

Le catene sono sempre quelle. Semplicemente sono state sostituite quelle concrete con quelle invisibili. 

E siccome non si vedono catene, allora si crede di essere liberi. 

Che è in fondo ancora un pensiero da schiavo e schiava. 

Che basti non avere la catena, per potersi muovere. 
(e come gli schiavi ci si mette a farsi gli sgambetti a vicenda per compiacere la/il padron*)

Nessuna perfezione neanche da parte mia....ma sono però consapevole delle mie catene. E so anche che ce ne sono molte che non vedo. 

E di questo mi rendo atto. Sono presuntuosa.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> @_Nocciola_ beccati questo.
> Ipa lo sai che ti amo vero?


E ti sei ricordato anche della rosa :bacio:
(se la trovassi bianca, la troverei ancora più bella )


ps: potresti perfavore non includermi nelle diatribe che hai con @_Nocciola_? 
Te ne sarei davvero grata.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che sia molto comodo fare cazzate e poi aspettarsi che dall'altra parte resti la lucidità che permette di non farne.
> 
> E lo dico da traditrice.
> 
> ...


A parte che ognuno di noi ha il suo concetto di gravità nel tradimento
A parte che ho detto più volte che l’atteggiamento di lei una volta scoperta è stato sbagliato. 
Quello che sto sottolineando é che lui tradendols in quel modo ha quasi cancellato il torto di lei
Si è giocato male la possibilità di metterla al muro e far valere le sue sacrosante ragioni . 
Direi che con me il discorso uomo o donna non lo si possa fare . Mi sembra di essere sempre obiettiva e se becco di non obiettività é sempre in favore dell’uomo
Prendo atto del fatto che secondo te ho un problema


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ti sei ricordato anche della rosa :bacio:
> (se la trovassi bianca, la troverei ancora più bella )
> 
> 
> ...


Amore mio quale diatriba, siamo tutti permalosi? Ma avete idea che la vita sta nei fatti e non nei paroloni.
Poi nocciolina sa pesare tra me e te.
E non ti preoccupare che l’orco cattivo sono io . 
Godetevi i quaranta che mi sa a sessanta ci arriverete male


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo stesso valore e la stessa dignità che riconosco ad ogni altro uomo e donna, escort compresa. (Se non sbaglio del resto mi sembra che eri proprio tu a difendere tempo fa l'idea di riaprire le case chiuse, questa sorta di strabismo a distanza di qualche tempo a cosa è dovuto?)
> E proprio perchè riconosco il valore degli altri è che pretenderei venisse riconosciuto il mio.(mio generico ovviamente). Sempre ed in ogni frangente, dalle persone che dovrebbero amarmi prima di tutto. Comunque sta faccenda tua di tirare in ballo in continuazione la escort che magicamente avrebbe cambiato tutto la trovo un pretesto. Lo stesso che usa come un manganello la moglie di Random.
> Continuate pure a guardare il dito se vi fa piacere.
> Free Random!




concordo e mi associo al Free Random (dobbiamo salvarlo e che cazzo)


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *A me sembra lampante che in una situazione già compromessa e* con l’occasione di potersi chiarire e di riequilibrare il rapporto si sia deciso di peggiorare la situazione convinti di pareggiare passando invece dalla parte del torto
> Poi se sembra evidente solo a me pazienza
> Io credo che il loro rapporto non fosse “sano” da prima e sicuramente compromesso in qualche modo
> Lui ha dato modo a lei di tornare in una posizione di potere e io la rabbia di lei che probabilmente continua ad alimentare la capisco
> ...



veramente mi stupisci, ma quando hai letto che lei voleva chiarirsi???????


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una bella sintesi.
> 
> Ma, poi, prima o poi, mi spiegherete dove sta il tanto decantato amore in tutto questo.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo. È che questo matrimonio è nato su questi presupposti. Sin dall'inizio, quando lui la definì "la sua creatura," per i successi lavoratvi era evidente che l'amore non c'entrava niente.
Due persone con stessi obbiettivi nella vita.
L'amore forse c'è stato all'inizio quando erano adolescenti.
Questo è il tipico caso di aver trovato la persona adatta per far famiglia, in senso lato.Socialmente in linea.
Il rammarico di random è legato al solo venire a meno da parte della moglie in quel tacito accordo accettato a suo tempo.
Se vogliamo vedere bene, lei con quella relazione,10 anni ha testato se valesse veramente la pena sacrificare il tutto per una famiglia in linea con i canoni sociali.
Poi il modo di porsi oggi, nelle discussioni da parte dei contraenti e limitato a rimettere sui binari il treno in modo accettabile.
Crudo e triste? Boh


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> veramente mi stupisci, ma quando hai letto che lei voleva chiarirsi???????


No non lei
Lui aveva l’occasione per avere chiarimenti e obbligarla a un bel esame di coscienza 
Lei ha avuto l’atteggiamento sbagliato e lui doveva o poteva “aproffittarne” per riequilibrare il loro rapporto o varie valere e invece ha fatto l’unica cosa che non doveva fare : rimettere lei in una posizione di vantaggio.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A parte che ognuno di noi ha il suo concetto di gravità nel tradimento
> A parte che ho detto più volte che l’atteggiamento di lei una volta scoperta è stato sbagliato.
> Quello che sto sottolineando é che lui tradendols in quel modo ha quasi cancellato il torto di lei
> Si è giocato male la possibilità di metterla al muro e far valere le sue sacrosante ragioni .
> ...


Non è questione, a mio parere, di gravità del tradimento. 

E' questione che se l'obiettivo è mettersi al muro...beh. 
Significa che l'obiettivo di quella coppia è il potere e non la coppia. 

I torti non si cancellano. Ognuno ha i suoi. 
Il far valere le ragioni io penso non sia una dimensione di coppia (e quindi di alleanza) ma di guerriglia e appropriazione del potere. 

Ognuno ha le sue ragioni e i suoi torti. 

E quelli di uno non spostano di un mm quelli dell'altro. 

Io penso che la coppia dovrebbe essere la dimensione della comprensione. Non della giustificazione. 
Del cum-prendere. 
Prendere insieme. Torto e ragione. 

Che non è neanche assumersi quelli dell'altro. 
Ma è condivisione dei torti e delle ragioni di ognuno nello spazio comune relazionale. 

Se esiste. 

Se non si riesce a farlo, dubito che la questione sia il tradimento. 
Ma il fatto che la coppia non ha una dimensione (sostanza) di coppia.
Ne avrà la forma. 
Ma la forma non è sostanza. Anche se la sostanza è forma. 

Io parlo sempre di me. 

Se io ragionassi nei termini che ho descritto, riterrei di avere un problema. 
Un mio problema. 

Se tu non lo ritieni un problema per te, beh, il problema non esiste. Per te. 

Ed è questa la discrimine. 

Ognuno parla per sè. 
E ognuno sceglie per sè. 

Per quanto riguarda uomo donna...mah. 
Io una ragionata la farei invece. Non è questione di obiettività.

Ma se un uomo avesse comportamenti tanto aggressivi e vessatori, almeno un avvertimento da parte di altre donne al fare attenzione si sarebbe letto. 

L'aggressività di lei, invece...pare semplicemente un modo. 

Se un uomo mi trattasse come lei tratta lui...non avrei il minimo problema a definirlo violento verbalmente e aggressivo. 
Allo stesso modo non ho problema a definire lei, secondo i racconti di lui ovviamente, violenta e aggressiva. 

SE fosse una conoscente, consiglierei uno psyco. 
E al lui di turno anche. 

Le dinamiche di vessazione sono disfunzionali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> concordo e mi associo al Free Random (dobbiamo salvarlo e che cazzo)


ma se non è riuscito nemmeno a stare un mese dalla mamma, mi spieghi come lo puoi aiutare?non vuole essere aiutato, vuole solo sfogare la sua frustrazione di non riuscire a togliersi di dosso questa sua necessità di essere sottomesso.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Amore mio quale diatriba, siamo tutti permalosi? Ma avete idea che la vita sta nei fatti e non nei paroloni.
> Poi nocciolina sa pesare tra me e te.
> E non ti preoccupare che l’orco cattivo sono io .
> Godetevi i quaranta che mi sa a sessanta ci arriverete male


Uh.

Non mi sembrava di aver fatto chissà quale richiesta chiedendo che le mie parole fossero usate da me e per me. 
E mi è sembrato di aver anche fatto una richiesta educata. 

I fatti li conosco. Ma sono anche donna d'onore. 
E le parole hanno ancora un peso per me. Ben specifico e preciso. 

E quando sono le mie, non ho il minimo problema ad allungare la zampina e mettercela sopra 

FOrse mi sono spiegata male. 
Per me la questione non è chi pesa [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]. 

Per me la questione è la direzione delle mie parole. Che decido io. 
Cattiveria compresa. Che per me è un piacere, quindi mi piace goderne direttamente e non per interposta persona


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh.
> 
> Non mi sembrava di aver fatto chissà quale richiesta chiedendo che le mie parole fossero usate da me e per me.
> E mi è sembrato di aver anche fatto una richiesta educata.
> ...


Tra me e te non c’e Nemmeno bisogno di chiarire ...amiamo discutere dalle nostre opinioni distanti. Per me è un arricchimento 
Qualche giorno torniamo a discutere davanti a un bocchiere di vino e una buona cena


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra me e te non c’e Nemmeno bisogno di chiarire ...*amiamo discutere dalle nostre opinioni distanti. Per me è un arricchimento*
> Qualche giorno torniamo a discutere davanti a un bocchiere di vino e una buona cena


Esatto! Anche per me. Sono prospettive che da sola non riuscirei a considerare. 

E una cena molto volentieri!! Fra l'altro manca poco a pasqua


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2018)

e mi?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> e mi?


Sei invitato


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una bella sintesi.
> 
> Ma, poi, prima o poi, mi spiegherete dove sta il tanto decantato amore in tutto questo.
> 
> ...


Certo che è vomitevole.. ma il contesto è questo

Ed è triste ed amaro, ma conoscere il nemico aiuta a non dargli una spintina (magari meritata) , per finire sotto una scarica di legnate.

Con la storia della escort, il nostro amico ha in pratica soltanto affermato la sua propensione a finire sotto una scarica di legnate, che arriveranno...

Anzi.. che han già cominciato ad arrivare


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Amore mio quale diatriba, siamo tutti permalosi? Ma avete idea che la vita sta nei fatti e non nei paroloni.
> Poi nocciolina sa pesare tra me e te.
> E non ti preoccupare che l’orco cattivo sono io .
> Godetevi i quaranta che mi sa a sessanta ci arriverete male


Carissimo non te la prendere..

Aveva ragione il.mio amico

"Con le donne è tutta un'inculata"

Sembra una contraddizione ma è così.. :rotfl:

Sei ancora troppo giovane .. :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. È che questo matrimonio è nato su questi presupposti. Sin dall'inizio, quando lui la definì "la sua creatura," per i successi lavoratvi era evidente che l'amore non c'entrava niente.
> Due persone con stessi obbiettivi nella vita.
> L'amore forse c'è stato all'inizio quando erano adolescenti.
> Questo è il tipico caso di aver trovato la persona adatta per far famiglia, in senso lato.Socialmente in linea.
> ...


mi ritrovo sempre senza parole. Dico davvero. E non con te eh. 
Ma con il fatto che la cosìdetta normalità familiare sia questa. 

Non tanto per il ragionamento del testare. Secondo me ci sta anche il voler testare eh. 

Ma. 

Cosa testi della famiglia con uno che va a giro a scopare tutto quello che si muove? 
Semmai testi un corpo cavernoso e le sue possibilità di espansione in uno spazio ristretto. 
Testi la tua capacità di gestione di un mdf. (senza giudizio, gli mdf possono essere navi scuola piuttosto interessanti a diversi livelli). 
E, visto che il test è uscito dal controllo, visto che il test disconferma quel che credevi di essere, torni al porto sicuro che ti rimanda quel ti piace di te. Eviti il test, fondamentalmente. 

Ma è lo stesso ragionamento dei padri dell'ottocento che accompagnavano i figli a puttane dicendogli che in quel modo "avrebbero fatto esperienza". :carneval::rotfl:

Ed in ogni caso, la famiglia secondo i canoni prevederebbe il rispetto reciproco e la capacità di messa in discussione reciproca. 
Questo recita il rito. 

Non il gioco di potere svalvolato e disfunzionale che racconta random. 

Una famiglia con quelle dinamiche...vabbè....mi limito. Perchè sarebbe un giudizio. 
Ma quelle dinamiche di potere sono catene anche generazionali. 

E forse metterle in discussione quando si fanno figli, che poi andranno liberamente a loro volta a riprodursi nel mondo portando quelle catene a chi verrà dopo di loro...ma ormai i figli sono una forma del possesso e una emanazione narcisistica ed egocentrica di chi li genera, esternalizzazioni dei conflitti degli adulti. 

Quindi in effetti il mio discorso, in quest'ottica, è insensato.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non è riuscito nemmeno a stare un mese dalla mamma, mi spieghi come lo puoi aiutare?non vuole essere aiutato, vuole solo sfogare la sua frustrazione di non riuscire a togliersi di dosso questa sua necessità di essere *sottomesso*.


La sottomissione è una forma della sostanza della padronanza. Del dominio di sè. 
Tanto quanto la dominazione. 

Quella a cui ti riferisci è paura. 

Che caratterizza entrambi. 

Che non è che dominanza è schiacciare l'altro. Umiliarlo senza il suo consenso. 
Vessare e aggredire. 

E' paura, anche quella della moglie di random. 
Il rovescio della medaglia della paura di random. 

Ma la medaglia è la paura. 
E l'appropriazione di potere.

In effetti, da questo punto di vista, sono ben assortiti.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> e mi?


Vieni anche tu


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che è vomitevole.. ma il contesto è questo
> 
> Ed è triste ed amaro, ma conoscere il nemico aiuta a non dargli una spintina (magari meritata) , per finire sotto una scarica di legnate.
> 
> ...


Con la storia della escort io ci avevo visto cose che, senza paura...ma vabbè. 

Avevi ragione tu, mi sa. 

E si vede che gli piace prender legnate a gratis. E non per trasformarle in piacere, ma proprio per il prenderle. 
In effetti è una caratteristica umana pure questa. 

Lo fanno anche le donne quando il loro uomo le insulta e le vessa e le disgrega emotivamente...ma si ammmano taanto. Ma proprio tanto.
Però almeno le donne, in tutto questo, ci guadagnano il compiangimento sociale e una conferma di ruolo...un uomo finisce a prender legnate anche socialmente. 

I maschi sono proprio un universo misterioso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con la storia della escort io ci avevo visto cose che, senza paura...ma vabbè.
> 
> Avevi ragione tu, mi sa.
> 
> ...


quindi è paura o piacere/dovere alla sottomissione ?


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi è paura o piacere/dovere alla sottomissione ?


La sottomissione non ha nulla a che vedere con il prender legnate. 

Io qui di sottomissione umana e contestualizzata in questo decennio non ne vedo. 

Vedo lui che si caga in mano e lei anche. 

La sottomissione è proprio tutta un'altra questione. 

Che nulla ha a che vedere con il prendersi di mano il potere e usare il potere per vessare e imporre. 
che è quello che succede fra loro, invece. 

E ripeto, pensavo che per alcuni ragionamenti fatti da random, fosse invece capace di affermarsi uscendo dalle dinamiche disfunzionali che descrive. 

I fatti mi hanno dimostrato che ci ho visto male. 

Peccato. Questa per loro sarebbe potuta essere una occasione per far fruttare alcune caratteristiche che si intravedono. E alcune posizioni naturali che avrebbero vicendevolmente. 

Posizioni che però, senza consapevolezza di sè, presenza e capacità di mettersi per davvero in gioco e non nascondersi a bordo scacchiera, non servono a nulla e restano semplicemente lì.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Anche io credo che la voglia lì...però penso che il suo modo per  invitarla a dimostrare che ne vale la pena, sia provare a vedere se può  rimuoverla appropiandosi lui stesso (non un'altra donna) di un pezzetto  di trono.
> Una coppia di miei amici, con lo scettro, donatogli da lei, in  mano a lui (senza tradimenti e con una lei strutturata, centrata e ben presente a se' stessa) si sono schiantati in malo modo a seguito di qualcosa che lui ha definito "un piccolo errore che può capitare"; perché  ristabilire certi equilibri, funzionali alla coppia, dopo che qualcosa  ha provocato un'oscillazione intorno a quel punto di equilibrio  (instabile) è davvero molto difficile. Si può, ma serve tirar fuori strumenti di introspezione con cui spesso si ha poca dimestichezza e presentarsi "nudi" a se stessi e all'altro.
> Abbandonarsi agli agiti è un modo  ulteriore di introdurre caos e nessuno dei due, secondo me, sta  mostrandosi attento al legame; lo stanno attaccando, attaccandosi  vicendevolmente (lei di rimando).
> *Avrebbero l'opportunità di  riconfermarsi (anche da capo, volendo) di rinnovarsi e la stanno  gettando alle ortiche. Magari @random e la moglie vogliono proprio  questo; ma mi sembra che si lancino tanti "ganci" (bislacchi, forse).
> ...



Si capisce. E sono d'accordo con te. 

Anche lei non sembra dar importanza all'escalation. 
Sembrano entrambi, in questo momento, non capaci di guardarsi da fuori. Di prendere distanza. 

Sembra stiano talmente stretti (e a me fa venire il brivido blu la mancanza di spazio di visione in una coppia, che mi richiama la simbiosi) da non poter guardare. Da non potersi allontanare. 

A me sembrano entrambi alla ricerca del controllo. Quello finto e illusorio. Uno sull'altro. 

Concordo pienamente con te sia sulla questione del richiudere il vaso (ma è quel che fanno in tanti) sia sul buttare alle ortiche. 

Una persona per cui nutro grande rispetto un giorno mi disse che non tutto è per tutti. 
E che non sempre quel che è in potenza è anche in realtà. 
Mi era sembrata una affermazione molto snob. Invece mi sto rendendo conto che era solo esperienza. 

Quanto allo scettro...a volte sono le cose piccole, i particolari a fare la differenza. 
Le virgole possono cambiare il senso di un intero periodo. 
Renderlo più o meno comprensibile. 
E anche una maiuscola ha un suo peso specifico. 

Così almeno la vedo io. 
So di essere molto legata alla ritualizzazione. E al simbolo. 
Ed è una cosa che metto nel pacchetto che offro. 
Ho una visione celebrativa e marziale al contempo di certe dinamiche. 
E le lego alla fierezza e all'onore. 

e alla gestione della paura. 
Che non significa non aver paura. 
Ma significa non aver paura di aver paura. 

Io lo chiamo star nudi col cappotto. 
Mettersi nudi senza vestiti sono buoni tutti.
Esser nudi col cappotto...ecco, è una di quelle cose che in effetti non è per tutti. 

E spesso, vedo, si preferisce la scissione, i compartimenti stagni, la morale. 
(non che io non l'abbia mai fatto...anzi. Proprio perchè l'ho fatto, lo riconosco)

Quello scettro, serve averlo in mano per poterlo donare. 
E chi lo accoglie, per poterlo tenere lo deve lasciare. 
E uno scambio dinamico. 
Non è staticità. Secondo me. 

Anche perchè la staticità mi rimanda alla cristallizzazione e la cristallizzazione è come minimo insicurezza (celata) a volte disfunzione. 
A volte patologia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La sottomissione non ha nulla a che vedere con il prender legnate.
> 
> Io qui di sottomissione umana e contestualizzata in questo decennio non ne vedo.
> 
> ...


 io non ci vedo paura, se non quella legata alle convenienze reciproche.
Che ora come ora, non ci dovrebbero essere più, considerata l'affermazione lavorativa raggiunta da entrambi


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non ci vedo paura, se non quella legata alle convenienze reciproche.
> Che ora come ora, non ci dovrebbero essere più, considerata l'affermazione lavorativa raggiunta da entrambi


Io invece vedo paura legata alla relazione. 
Al non essere uno in assenza dell'altro. 

Paura che non permette di essere uno in presenza dell'altro. 

E penso che le questioni lavorative siano un'altra operazione a bordo scacchiera. 

Credo che entrambi siano talmente cristallizati nei ruoli che hanno ricoperto fino ad ora, che solo l'idea di mollarli e mettersi in gioco sul serio li inchiodi. 

Vedo una di quelle paure che non è una buona compagna, di quella che ti fa tenere le antenne in alto e ti consiglia prudenza e pazienza a bilanciare l'impulso. 

Vedo la paura che ghiaccia. 
Quella da attacchi di panico. 
Da agiti che non vengono considerati tali. 
Ma che sembrano scelte ponderate. 

Che è uno degli inganni della mente più terribili. 

E si finisce a giocare sulla scacchiera al bordo. 

Senza ricordarsi che la Padrona dell'intera scacchiera è Signora Morte. 
E nessun altro. 

Peccato.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Carissimo non te la prendere..
> 
> Aveva ragione il.mio amico
> 
> ...


Adesso anche il mercato risponde a questa constatazione, giocando con la contraddizione apparente....

qui non posso mettere immagini che siamo in confessionale...ma la tecnica ha fatto passi da gigante a riguardo :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con la storia della escort io ci avevo visto cose che, senza paura...ma vabbè.
> 
> 
> .


Anche io le avevo viste.. 

Credo di averlo già scritto, ma.. se oggi accadesse quanto mi accadde quando fiutai odor di corna a suo tempo, con quel che ho appreso nel tempo e con le prospettive che non avevo è che adesso ho (grazie anche a questo posto) sicuramente avrei trattato la crisi in modo diverso

Magari non completamente diverso ma diverso si

Avere campi di visione vari è tutto. 

Ma non tutto è sempre disponibile quando serve (ahimè)


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non lei
> Lui aveva l’occasione per avere chiarimenti e obbligarla a un bel esame di coscienza
> Lei ha avuto l’atteggiamento sbagliato e lui doveva o poteva “aproffittarne” per riequilibrare il loro rapporto o varie valere e invece ha fatto l’unica cosa che non doveva fare : rimettere lei in una posizione di vantaggio.


..occasione per avere chiarimenti??????.....esame di coscienza....?????...aproffittare??????? riequilibrare un rapporto?????
Ma se seria?????
ma che cazzo di rapporto è......questo??????


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ..occasione per avere chiarimenti??????.....esame di coscienza....?????...aproffittare??????? riequilibrare un rapporto?????
> Ma se seria?????


Si
Era una buona occasione per essere per una volta nella posizione di chiedere , di mostrare la sua rabbia e il suo dolore
Ora non può più farlo
O meglio ora può farlo ma tutta la palata di metda che gli sta arrivando se l’è ampiamente meritata 
Ha reagito a un grande torto come un bambino. E ora lei si sente autorizzata a trattRlo così
Io non sto dicendo che lei fa bene. Ne che lui debba restare con lei 
Dico solo che la rabbia di lei io la comprendo e comprendo il non volerla abbandonare, la rabbia.


----------



## farmer (18 Marzo 2018)

L unica cosa che ti rimane da fare random è di disintossicarti di lei un po alla volta,lei va in palestra? Bene che vada e tu le dici che qualche sera alla settimana vuoi uscire anche tu, tu non fare domande a lei, lei non deve farne a te. Devi riappropriarti di te stesso e toglierti dal suo dominio, andando in palestra a fare la figa e vedere te a casa a soffrire lei ci gode, non lasciargli quella soddisfazione,esci trova qualche compagnia,sarà dura all inizio ma poi gira vedrai. Lei qualche colpetto lo farà quindi controlla, ci sono diavolerie per controllare il cellulare e più avanti un investigatore........tanto per non passare da fesso. Poi un consiglio consulta un legale che, da come si son messe le cose ho paura che  ti servirà


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io le avevo viste..
> 
> Credo di averlo già scritto, ma.. se oggi accadesse quanto mi accadde quando fiutai odor di corna a suo tempo, con quel che ho appreso nel tempo e con le prospettive che non avevo è che adesso ho (grazie anche a questo posto) sicuramente avrei trattato la crisi in modo diverso
> 
> ...


in effetti del senno di poi sono pieni i fossi 







ma d'altro canto è anche spesso vero che







io però toglierei quel "mai"


----------



## Skorpio (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> in effetti del senno di poi sono pieni i fossi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh beh.. l'emotività in gioco, gioca un ruolo mica da ridere

Però io penso che sfilandosi da posizioni defilate o coinvolte, una cosa sia possibile fissarla

E cioè che fare una azione senza la coscienza di sapere di poterla sostenere e  prenderne la piena responsabilità dopo, è sconsigliabile

E random questo ha fatto, andando a escort e dicendolo alla moglie, e "accettando" la mansarda punitiva

E come se ti dessi uno schiaffo, e poi il giorno dopo venissi col mazzo di fiori e il fare contrito

È incapacità di assumersi pienamente lo schiaffo che ti ho dato

Se vogliamo, vedo pure un "perverso" parallelismo col 3d del turpiloquio. (Non so.. è perverso??  )

      [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] accettando la mansarda ha accettato il fatto che in fondo "scherzava" .. le ha fatto male.. ma era così.. un fallo di reazione

E "pagando" legittima questa visione fatta di nebbia gettata negli occhi

Dove il "centro" e la "ciccia" sono sempre accuratamente evitate

Da entrambi..

È il loro comune denominatore in questo contesto

Almeno.. Io la vedo così..


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione, a mio parere, di gravità del tradimento.
> 
> *E' questione che se l'obiettivo è mettersi al muro...beh.
> Significa che l'obiettivo di quella coppia è il potere e non la coppia. *
> ...


Concordo con i grassetti, peraltro già detto da Lostris.
Però credo che, come sempre, qui si parli di noi (infatti ci si sta accapigliando riproducendo il confronto sul potere tra l’altro in generale maschile><femminile ) ma non possa essere una discussione utile a Random che è in gravi difficoltà. 
A me sembra che lui stia giocando lo stesso gioco con noi spostando sempre il nodo aggiungendo altri punti o prospettive con rivelazioni proprie o della moglie.
Se non è un fake che ci sta usando come sperimentazione, Random ha bisogno di un ascolto professionale.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con i grassetti, peraltro già detto da Lostris.
> Però credo che, come sempre, qui si parli di noi (infatti ci si sta accapigliando riproducendo il confronto sul potere tra l’altro in generale maschile><femminile ) ma non possa essere una discussione utile a Random che è in gravi difficoltà.
> A me sembra che lui stia giocando lo stesso gioco con noi spostando sempre il nodo aggiungendo altri punti o prospettive con rivelazioni proprie o della moglie.
> Se non è un fake che ci sta usando come sperimentazione, Random ha bisogno di un ascolto professionale.



Piu' che fack  un vecchio utente.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con i grassetti, peraltro già detto da Lostris.
> Però credo che, come sempre, qui si parli di noi (infatti ci si sta accapigliando riproducendo il confronto sul potere tra l’altro in generale maschile><femminile ) ma non possa essere una discussione utile a Random che è in gravi difficoltà.
> A me sembra che lui stia giocando lo stesso gioco con noi spostando sempre il nodo aggiungendo altri punti o prospettive con rivelazioni proprie o della moglie.
> Se non è un fake che ci sta usando come sperimentazione, Random ha bisogno di un ascolto professionale.


In più di una abbiamo consigliato come minimo un mediatore. 

Ma ho la sensazione che quella della ricerca di comprensione non sia una linea di cui sentono il bisogno, sia random sia la moglie. 
Poi magari ci stanno già andando 

Credo che sempre si parli di noi, per dritto o per rovescio. Non penso si possa fare diversamente, salvo il riportare altrui esperienze (che già nell'essere riportate vengono invase da nostre interpretazioni). 

L'altro, a mio parere, può essere una fonte di apprendimento. 
Random in questo caso. Apprendimento nel senso che tramite la riflessione che lui propone riguardo a sé, ognuno può trovare risonanze personali o dissonanze. E affinare il proprio sguardo, che resta rivolto cmq a sé. 
Anche l'empatia risulta monca qui. 
Manca tutta la parte non verbale che completa l'ascolto. 

Penso anche che l'unica cosa si possa offrire in un forum sia la propria prospettiva. Poi è chi la legge a decidere se, come è perché usarla.

Se è un fake, sta dando spunti interessanti comunque.

Come si diceva questa discussione va a toccare diversi livelli delle relazioni.
In particolare va a toccare la questione del potere. E lo squilibrio che, seppur in diverse modalità, è presente in termini relazionali in ogni interazione umana, in particolare in quelle di coppia.

A me sta facendo molto riflettere leggere e anche intervenire.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh beh.. l'emotività in gioco, gioca un ruolo mica da ridere
> 
> Però io penso che sfilandosi da posizioni defilate o coinvolte, una cosa sia possibile fissarla
> 
> ...


Vedo anche io roba simile. 

All'inizio mi è sembrato lui avesse chiaro cosa avesse aperto aperto con la Escort. 
Anzi no. 
Mi sembrava deciso ad arrivare da qualche parte. 

Da quel che scrive, sembra che stiano buttando alle ortiche diverse opzioni, oltre il tentativo di richiudere il vaso di Pandora. 

Ma è uno di quei vasi che, una volta aperto non è che basta rimetterci il coperchio


----------



## random (19 Marzo 2018)

Ho letto tutto, ma a volte non è facile seguire alcuni consigli, anche se sembrano quelli giusti.

Comunque ieri, a dispetto del fatto che era domenica è stata una giornata importante.  

Tramite un amico che ci sta lavorando sono finalmente riuscito a dare una rapida sbirciata al bando del concorso interno che mi riguarda. Ormai mancano solo un paio di firme.  Sono sicuro che otterrò la promozione e succederà prima dell'estate. Questa è una notizia fondamentale. 
La seconda buona notizia, diretta conseguenza della prima, è che mi sono finalmente deciso a non affittare per l'estate  un piccolissimo appartamentino  che acquistai alcuni anni fa come investimento, vicino al mare ed in una cittadina limitrofa. Talmente piccolo che non si può neanche definire bilocale, ma è/era una discreta fonte di reddito, sopratutto in estate. Andandoci ad abitare e prendendoci la residenza avrò anche un notevole risparmio di imu, spazzatura, eccetera. Si libererà alla fine di giugno, perchè di solito lo affitto anche a due studenti durante l'anno accademico. Andare a vivere con mia madre non era una opzione accettabile per molti motivi. Inoltre sarà meglio anche mettere un po di distanza fisica tra noi, in modo che capisca che non può chiamarmi ogni mezz'ora, come è successo quando stavo da mia madre, anche solo per sbloccare una serranda, (che lei aveva volutamente incastrato).
Abbastanza rinfrancato da queste due notizie fondamentali ho parlato molto chiaramente con mia moglie. Le ho detto che si sono finalmente create le condizioni per farmi agire liberamente, senza vincoli economici. Gli unici vincoli che ci sono adesso sono quelli di natura sentimentale. Quindi, se davvero lei sceglierà di tornare in palestra e di continuare con questi atteggiamenti vessatori nei miei confronti, allora  io andrò via. Non rimarrò a macerarmi nel dubbio che lei voglia tornare in quella palestra, in un ambiente dove è libera di fare quello che vuole a mia insaputa. Non mi metterò in una situazione di così grande incertezza e sofferenza. Non accetterò più neanche atteggiamenti troppo aggressivi da parte sua. Sicuramente il conto di questa mia alzata di scudi sarebbe salatissimo, quindi tanto varrebbe a quel punto diventare come uno di quei padri che si comprano il proprio tempo libero con i soldi. 
Dobbiamo decidere insieme se mettere una pietra sopra a quello che è successo e continuare , oppure se separarci. Ma se separazione dovrà essere, lo sarà per davvero, questa volta. 
Ci sono tante altre palestre facilmente raggiungibili a piedi e per sole ragazze. Quindi se quello che le interessa è il fitness, può tranquillamente scegliere una di queste. Se invece ha in mente di iniziare un nuovo tipo di attività fisica, è ugualmente libera di farlo, ma senza poter più contare su di me ed io farò altrettanto.  Come ho più volte detto, non credo al fatto che nel corso del tempo mi abbia potuto tradire ripetutamente. Per molti motivi impossibili da elencare.

Con mia grande sorpresa ha accettato. Mi ha mostrato i siti di un paio di palestre che rispondono ai requisiti che le ho chiesto. Ne sceglierà una. Mi ha anche assicurato che avrebbe cercato di moderare i suoi scatti d'ira e calmarsi. Su questo ultimo punto, onestamente non credo che ci riuscirà. Ma ormai sono talmente abituato al suo brutto carattere che se davvero riuscirà a calmarsi probabilmente sarei il primo ad essere spaesato. Meglio che continui a sfogarsi ed a sbottare almeno una volta alla settimana, per non correre il rischio che poi esploda come un vulcano.


----------



## farmer (19 Marzo 2018)

Bravo,il primo passo è giusto ! !!! Adesso devono seguire i fatti. ....Sul atteggiamento aggressivo fa parte del carattere,con  mia moglie ci sono abituato,lascio che si sfoghi, poi torna tutto come prima,è superabile. Resta la questione sentimentale, che non è solo la palestra, l amore va dimostrato ogni giorno, lo si vede anche dal rispetto e dalla stima che si ha verso il partner, spero per te che abbiate trovato la strada giusta, ma tieni le antenne alte almeno per un po. ........Lo capirai da solo, lei ti cerca?  Vuole intimità con te? ....sono cose che da adesso in avanti ci devono essere. ...altrimenti stai all occhio. ......Vi auguro una felice conclusione di questa faccenda sia per voi e soprattutto per i vostri figli


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sul fatto che fu un episodio isolato con Andrea sono portato a fidarmi di quello che ho saputo, ma non posso avere  certezze. Sul resto della storia invece sono certo, (ragionevolmente certo),  che non ci sono stati altri tradimenti. Da quando è tornata in sede abbiamo sempre vissuto in simbiosi, con pochissimo tempo libero. E gran parte di quel tempo libero lo abbiamo passato insieme. Ovviamente negli ultimi 3-4 anni volendo poteva anche tradirmi ancora.


Ma non l'ha fatto.
Sinceramente mi chiedo cosa cazzo vuoi da questa donna..


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2018)

Nevica a dirotto.


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2018)

qui piove , lo so che non è eguale ma è sempre una rottura
Buon giorno


----------



## farmer (19 Marzo 2018)

Se ne avete la possibilità, ci sono i bambini lo so,perché non vi prendete un week end o qualche giorno da soli da qualche parte? Avrete modo così di chiarirvi con calma voi due, senza altre incombenze famigliari o lavorative. Solo voi due per un paio di giorni e notti, alla fine capirete o la va o la spacca. Ma come avete dimostrato ultimamente parlando con calma come due adulti senza voglia di litigare si prendono decisioni più sensate. ...poi vada come vada


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma a volte non è facile seguire alcuni consigli, anche se sembrano quelli giusti.
> 
> Comunque ieri, a dispetto del fatto che era domenica è stata una giornata importante.
> 
> ...


ma il burca glielo hai comprato azzurro o nero?

Che stronzata quella della palestre, che tra l'altro non centra niente con la storia di 10 anni fa. 

Spero che prossimamente invece di sbottare ti dia una padellata in testa, si sa mai che rinsavisci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma non l'ha fatto.
> Sinceramente mi chiedo cosa cazzo vuoi da questa donna..


straquoto


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Ormai è looppato. Va diritto come un mulo. Avete voglia a consigliare, tutto sprecato. Deve cuocere nella sua acqua.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il burca glielo hai comprato azzurro o nero?
> 
> Che stronzata quella della palestre, che tra l'altro non centra niente con la storia di 10 anni fa.
> 
> Spero che prossimamente invece di sbottare ti dia una padellata in testa, si sa mai che rinsavisci.


Quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il burca glielo hai comprato azzurro o nero?
> 
> Che stronzata quella della palestre, che tra l'altro non centra niente con la storia di 10 anni fa.
> 
> Spero che prossimamente invece di sbottare ti dia una padellata in testa, si sa mai che rinsavisci.


Quotone.:quoto:


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2018)

Per me e' una storia inventata,dai ridicolo che uno si separi se lei non cambia palestra.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

Non cambia nulla,  ma chiedere al coniuge di rinunciare a qualcosa per una propria "pippa mentale" e vedere che accetta .... C'è qualcosa di positivo ...


----------



## random (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il burca glielo hai comprato azzurro o nero?



Arriverò anche a quello se ne avrò la possibilità. :mexican:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me e' una storia inventata,dai ridicolo che uno si separi se lei non cambia palestra.


L'ho pensato da un bel po' anch'io.
Perchè se fosse vero allora...brrrrr...


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ho pensato da un bel po' anch'io.
> Perchè se fosse vero allora...brrrrr...



Non e' credibile.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

Accidenti ho sbagliato tutto!
Avrei dovuto pretendere che mio marito andasse in palestra (visto che era seriale, ma non usciva mai) e non mi sarei separata e avrei pure avuto un palestrato.


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accidenti ho sbagliato tutto!
> Avrei dovuto pretendere che mio marito andasse in palestra (visto che era seriale, ma non usciva mai) e non mi sarei separata e avrei pure avuto un palestrato.


ahahahahahah


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il burca glielo hai comprato azzurro o nero?
> 
> Che stronzata quella della palestre, che tra l'altro non centra niente con la storia di 10 anni fa.
> 
> Spero che prossimamente invece di sbottare ti dia una padellata in testa, si sa mai che rinsavisci.



ahahahahha
quotissimo


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2018)

D'accordo con Oriente, il gesto della palestra esprime una volontà di voler tentare il recupero. È un gesto di 'buona volontà' e in tal senso va inteso.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> ahahahahha
> quotissimo


Se continua così va a finire che i nostri figli vedranno più burka che minigonne [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Accidenti ho sbagliato tutto!
> Avrei dovuto pretendere che mio marito andasse in palestra (visto che era seriale, ma non usciva mai) e non mi sarei separata e avrei pure avuto un palestrato.


 ma come faceva ad essere seriale senza uscire mai ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Arriverò anche a quello se ne avrò la possibilità. :mexican:


intanto ti hanno già fotografato e non te ne sei accorto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo con Oriente, il gesto della palestra esprime una volontà di voler tentare il recupero. È un gesto di 'buona volontà' e in tal senso va inteso.


 ma no diletta, non c'entra niente il recupero. 
Non ci sono solo le palestre per cuccare.
Li ci vanno i disperati che non hanno opportunità.
Se è una donna con un minimo di presenza, anche a far la spesa ha occasioni.
È una richiesta idiota, considerato che non lo ha tradito in quel contesto.
La logica mi dice che avrebbe dovuto chiederle di lasciare il lavoro.
Sono dispetti inutili.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intantoView attachment 13527 ti hanno già fotografato e non te ne sei accorto


Azz’  Peggio da’ munnezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz’  Peggio da’ munnezza.


 questione di gusti


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ma come faceva ad essere seriale senza uscire mai ?


È questione di organizzazione.
Gli dirò di scrivere un manuale.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordo con Oriente, il gesto della palestra esprime una volontà di voler tentare il recupero. È un gesto di 'buona volontà' e in tal senso va inteso.


È come smettere di bere caffè per fare la dieta.


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma a volte non è facile seguire alcuni consigli, anche se sembrano quelli giusti.
> 
> Comunque ieri, a dispetto del fatto che era domenica è stata una giornata importante.
> 
> ...


Sei un pazzo se credi che cambiar palestra limiti una persona nel tradimento. Se vuole tradirti lo fa anche sotto il tuo naso e nemmeno te ne accorgi (se non dopo 10 anni). Il mio pensiero è che ti ha tradito e continuerà a farlo...si deve solo riorganizzare...ed ha dimostrato di saperlo fare bene. Le sue sfuriate sono solo servite a rimarcarti che tu sei una sua proprietà e perciò dispone di te come meglio crede. Ti ha concesso un avvicinamento alla vostra casa (palestra) solo per farti fesso e contento e tu ci sei cascato...ora dovrai stare zitto. Il burka lo mette lei a te e non ti lascia nemmeno lo spazio per gli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

Non so se siete consapevoli che la idea che molti di voi esprimono che “tradito una volta, tradito sempre” è alla base della richiesta della moglie vergine e poi chiusa in casa, nel gineceo, nell’harem o ...fuori dalla palestra, piuttosto datata.
Oltretutto questa visione implica una idea della donna promiscua di natura (qualcuno l’ha anche detto esplicitamente) e soprattutto di una donna fedele finché non ha assaggiato altro...frutto, dopo inevitabilmente preferirà provali tutti perché certamente migliore del vostro. 
Se lo pensate davvvero capisco perché vengono mandate tante email con proposte di cure per l’ingrandimento del pene.
Naturalmente perché le donne girano con il centimetro in mano.
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## francoff (19 Marzo 2018)

Ho letto con piacere che stai tentando di raddrizzare la schiena.
Una premessa: se lei ti tradirà ancora o non lo farà più non lo sa nessuno, neppure lei, quindi concentrati sul presente su quello che vuoi e su quello che volete...una costante di questo 3d è che nn c'è mai quello che va bene i figli.

Basta dormire sul divano, in soffitta o nella cuccia del cane, sei un uomo , quella è la tua casa e hai diritto di viverla con pari dignità e pari diritti di lei.....se vuole vada lei a dormire in soffitta. Per me, e te lo dissi, andare a puttane era una grossa cavolata, comunque infinitamente meno grave di quello che fece lei....visto che il tuo fu un " fallo di reazione" altrimenti non l avresti mai fatto.....Se proprio dovevi trovarti una donna dovevi dimostrarle che hai un mercato e quindi non pagare ..ti avrebbe fatto benissimo all' amor proprio, almeno a me lo fece ...  Va da un legale e fatti consigliare su patrimonio eventualmente cointestato, non si sa mai. Se vuoi uscire di casa fallo, ma fallo solo se tu lo vuoi e fallo in modo dignitoso e con azioni da uomo non da sfigato( non c è nulla di peggio di una donna che perde la stima nel suo uomo) . La palestra è un dettaglio del cavolo, falle vedere che non dipendi da lei, sei un maschio adulto autonomo e responsabile.....che non vuol dire fare lo zerbino a casa per i figli....vuol dire fare azioni meditate e di buon senso, ricorda che orgoglio e amor proprio e dignità sono cose differenti e soprattutto non rinunciare a vivere ora per timore di essere fregato domani...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come smettere di bere caffè per fare la dieta.


Basta vedere la buona volontà! 
Per te é poco


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se siete consapevoli che la idea che molti di voi esprimono che “tradito una volta, tradito sempre” è alla base della richiesta della moglie vergine e poi chiusa in casa, nel gineceo, nell’harem o ...fuori dalla palestra, piuttosto datata.
> Oltretutto questa visione implica una idea della donna promiscua di natura (qualcuno l’ha anche detto esplicitamente) e soprattutto di una donna fedele finché non ha assaggiato altro...frutto, dopo inevitabilmente preferirà provali tutti perché certamente migliore del vostro.
> Se lo pensate davvvero capisco perché vengono mandate tante email con proposte di cure per l’ingrandimento del pene.
> Naturalmente perché le donne girano con il centimetro in mano.
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Perché sei così antica? Perché non capisci che il 68 ed il femminismo sono cose ormai estinte, che hanno avuto i loro pregi e difetti? Ma tu tutte info sulla quantità di e-mail mandate per farsi fare un pene nuovo di pacca dove prendi?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta vedere la buona volontà!
> Per te é poco


Smetto di bere caffè e magari anche di mangiare l’insalata, basta la buona volontà, dimagrirò.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perché sei così antica? Perché non capisci che il 68 ed il femminismo sono cose ormai estinte, che hanno avuto i loro pregi e difetti? Ma tu tutte info sulla quantità di e-mail mandate per farsi fare un pene nuovo di pacca dove prendi?


Le email le ricevo io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vengono mandate a tappeto.
Ah invece il medioevo è recente! 
:leggi:


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Smetto di bere caffè e magari anche di mangiare l’insalata, basta la buona volontà, dimagrirò.


Non hai mai accontentato il tuo ex nelle piccole cose ??


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non hai mai accontentato il tuo ex nelle piccole cose ??


Gli ha accorciato il pisello.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se siete consapevoli che la idea che molti di voi esprimono che “tradito una volta, tradito sempre” è alla base della richiesta della moglie vergine e poi chiusa in casa, nel gineceo, nell’harem o ...fuori dalla palestra, piuttosto datata. Oltretutto questa visione implica una idea della donna promiscua di natura (qualcuno l’ha anche detto esplicitamente) e soprattutto di una donna fedele finché non ha assaggiato altro...frutto, dopo inevitabilmente preferirà provali tutti perché certamente migliore del vostro.  Se lo pensate davvvero capisco perché vengono mandate tante email con proposte di cure per l’ingrandimento del pene. Naturalmente perché le donne girano con il centimetro in mano. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


  Vedo che sei in buona compagnia, tra gente che lo sfotte dal suo piedistallo inesistente e altri che gli indicano come blandire la belva. Quello che non considerate è il linguaggio di cui queste richieste fanno parte che non è sostanza ma la ricerca di una forma di comunicazione tra loro due. Forma sbagliata? Quasi sicuramente. Ma pochi spiegano alternative decenti, considerando che è facile fare i culatoni col sedere degli altri.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ho letto con piacere che stai tentando di raddrizzare la schiena.
> Una premessa: se lei ti tradirà ancora o non lo farà più non lo sa nessuno, neppure lei, quindi concentrati sul presente su quello che vuoi e su quello che volete...una costante di questo 3d è che nn c'è mai quello che va bene i figli.
> 
> Basta dormire sul divano, in soffitta o nella cuccia del cane, sei un uomo , quella è la tua casa e hai diritto di viverla con pari dignità e pari diritti di lei.....se vuole vada lei a dormire in soffitta. Per me, e te lo dissi, andare a puttane era una grossa cavolata, comunque infinitamente meno grave di quello che fece lei....visto che il tuo fu un " fallo di reazione" altrimenti non l avresti mai fatto.....Se proprio dovevi trovarti una donna dovevi dimostrarle che hai un mercato e quindi non pagare ..ti avrebbe fatto benissimo all' amor proprio, almeno a me lo fece ...  Va da un legale e fatti consigliare su patrimonio eventualmente cointestato, non si sa mai. Se vuoi uscire di casa fallo, ma fallo solo se tu lo vuoi e fallo in modo dignitoso e con azioni da uomo non da sfigato( non c è nulla di peggio di una donna che perde la stima nel suo uomo) . La palestra è un dettaglio del cavolo, falle vedere che non dipendi da lei, sei un maschio adulto autonomo e responsabile.....che non vuol dire fare lo zerbino a casa per i figli....vuol dire fare azioni meditate e di buon senso, ricorda che orgoglio e amor proprio e dignità sono cose differenti e soprattutto non rinunciare a vivere ora per timore di essere fregato domani...


Quoto


----------



## francoff (19 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quoto



un saluto a tutti.....dopodomani parto per qualche settimana per lavoro, da domani non avrò tempo per leggere .....a quando torno. ciao


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti.....dopodomani parto per qualche settimana per lavoro, da domani non avrò tempo per leggere .....a quando torno. ciao


[emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> un saluto a tutti.....dopodomani parto per qualche settimana per lavoro, da domani non avrò tempo per leggere .....a quando torno. ciao


  Buon viaggio. Viene anche "lei"?


----------



## francoff (19 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Buon viaggio. Viene anche "lei"?



No, mia moglie ha il suo lavoro e i figli da mandare a scuola. Partiamo in 3, un tecnico, un amministrativo e uno dell' ufficio legale.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedo che sei in buona compagnia, tra gente che lo sfotte dal suo piedistallo inesistente e altri che gli indicano come blandire la belva. Quello che non considerate è il linguaggio di cui queste richieste fanno parte che non è sostanza ma la ricerca di una forma di comunicazione tra loro due. Forma sbagliata? Quasi sicuramente. Ma pochi spiegano alternative decenti, considerando che è facile fare i culatoni col sedere degli altri.


Io ho contestato forma e contenuto e ho proposto una terapia e supposto un esperimento. 
Ma lui non ha risposto e altri hanno invece tratto spunto per parlare in generale.
Se tanto si parla tra noi come spunto, c’è da ridere.
La illogicità trionfa.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> No, mia moglie ha il suo lavoro e i figli da mandare a scuola. Partiamo in 3, un tecnico, un amministrativo e uno dell' ufficio legale.


...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non hai mai accontentato il tuo ex nelle piccole cose ??


Io sono perfetta sotto ogni punto di vista.
Togliendomi fuori e lasciando perdere la metafora, che vedo che non è compresa, provo di nuovo a ragionare. 
La buona volontà consiste nell’assecondare una richiesta che nulla ha a che fare con i problemi?
Lui ha capito o no le ragioni del tradimento?
Se, capito o no, non lo vuole digerire, anche per cose assurde dette da lei, non c’è che separarsi.
Ha anche un alloggio, vada da un avvocato.
Che senso ha chiedere di frequentare una palestra dove può andare a piedi?
Soprattutto che senso ha farlo mentre va via di casa?
È tutta una storia insensata.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono perfetta sotto ogni punto di vista.
> Togliendomi fuori e lasciando perdere la metafora, che vedo che non è compresa.
> La buona volontà consiste nell’assecondare una richiesta che nulla ha a che fare con i problemi?
> Lui ha capito o no le ragioni del tradimento?
> ...



Ti do ragione su tutto, è una minkiata. 
ma  lei comunque sembra aver accettato.
E non è poco.
Anche lei vuole risolvere la questione.
È Random che continuo a non capire.. sarò capa tosta ??


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le email le ricevo io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vengono mandate a tappeto.
> Ah invece il medioevo è recente!
> :leggi:


Bhe allora problemi trovar quel che ti soddisfa non li hai.


----------



## random (19 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono perfetta sotto ogni punto di vista.
> Togliendomi fuori e lasciando perdere la metafora, che vedo che non è compresa, provo di nuovo a ragionare.
> La buona volontà consiste nell’assecondare una richiesta che nulla ha a che fare con i problemi?
> Lui ha capito o no le ragioni del tradimento?
> ...



Probabile che in questa storia stia sbagliando tutto, sono il primo a prendere in considerazione questa possibilità. Tuttavia, adesso che in qualche modo posso essere sicuro di non dovere andare a cena alla Caritas un minimo ho provato ad alzare la cresta anche io. Mi ha rotto le palle asserendo che in palestra farebbero la fila sbavando per lei, un minimo di logica che spero di avere ancora conservato mi impone di dirle: "ok, almeno cambia palestra. E dal momento che la devi cambiare, prendine una qui vicino e per sole donne. Se vogliamo continuare un discorso. In caso contrario, adesso, grazie agli ultimi sviluppi favorevoli della situazione ho la possibilità di andarmene per davvero. A quel punto avrai tutta la casa per fare comodamente i tuoi comodi, quindi non ti serviranno più le docce della palestra oppure uno sfigato appartamentino da qualche parte."

Senza contare, come ha scritto [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], che ringrazio ed a cui auguro buon viaggio, che con un minimo di indipendenza e qualche soldino in tasca, forse anche io potrei provare ad avere una storia con un'altra donna. Una storia decorosa.
Mi interesserebbe avere un commento anche da [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], se ne ha voglia, perchè comunque in molte cose ha indovinato gli stati d'animo di mia moglie, sopratutto dopo la escort. Questo è un momento delicato per me. Da quando è iniziata questa storia, forse per la prima volta mi sento abbastanza libero di prendere le decisioni che vorrei. E vi assicuro che è una sensazione inquietante. Se fino ad ora in qualche modo potevo giustificarmi invocando una sorta di stato di necessità economico e/o morale, (giusto o sbagliato), adesso non ho più scuse.


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Probabile che in questa storia stia sbagliando tutto, sono il primo a prendere in considerazione questa possibilità. Tuttavia, adesso che in qualche modo posso essere sicuro di non dovere andare a cena alla Caritas un minimo ho provato ad alzare la cresta anche io. Mi ha rotto le palle asserendo che in palestra farebbero la fila sbavando per lei, un minimo di logica che spero di avere ancora conservato mi impone di dirle: "ok, almeno cambia palestra. E dal momento che la devi cambiare, prendine una qui vicino e per sole donne. Se vogliamo continuare un discorso. In caso contrario, adesso, grazie agli ultimi sviluppi favorevoli della situazione ho la possibilità di andarmene per davvero. A quel punto avrai tutta la casa per fare comodamente i tuoi comodi, quindi non ti serviranno più le docce della palestra oppure uno sfigato appartamentino da qualche parte."
> 
> Senza contare, come ha scritto @_francoff_, che ringrazio ed a cui auguro buon viaggio, che con un minimo di indipendenza e qualche soldino in tasca, forse anche io potrei provare ad avere una storia con un'altra donna. Una storia decorosa.
> Mi interesserebbe avere un commento anche da @_Nocciola_, se ne ha voglia, perchè comunque in molte cose ha indovinato gli stati d'animo di mia moglie, sopratutto dopo la escort. Questo è un momento delicato per me. Da quando è iniziata questa storia, forse per la prima volta mi sento abbastanza libero di prendere le decisioni che vorrei. E vi assicuro che è una sensazione inquietante. Se fino ad ora in qualche modo potevo giustificarmi invocando una sorta di stato di necessità economico e/o morale, (giusto o sbagliato), adesso non ho più scuse.


quindi se cambia palestra nessuno farà più la fila sbavando per lei? basta così poco?
capisco che sia difficile fare i conti con la realtà soprattutto se si scopre che la moglie si è fatta 10 anni di scopate in giro e non ha alcuna intenzione di smettere


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> quindi se cambia palestra nessuno farà più la fila sbavando per lei? basta così poco?
> capisco che sia difficile fare i conti con la realtà soprattutto se si scopre che la moglie si è fatta 10 anni di scopate in giro e non ha alcuna intenzione di smettere


ma non era una sola 10 anni fa?


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non era una sola 10 anni fa?


Subito a puntualizzare. Eh?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Subito a puntualizzare. Eh?


senti una scantonata di 10 anni fa, è una cosa. Se invece sono 10 anni che si prende svaghi è un'altra.
Notevole differenza.


----------



## The guardian (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non era una sola 10 anni fa?


mah...... da quello che scrive random, da come si comporta la moglie.....boh ho la netta sensazione che la moglie abbia avuto altre esperienze in questi 10 anni, altrimenti non mi spiegherei molte cose


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> senti una scantonata di 10 anni fa, è una cosa. Se invece sono 10 anni che si prende svaghi è un'altra.
> Notevole differenza.


Giusto poche: signora. Molte: SIGNORA.


----------



## alcinoo (19 Marzo 2018)

*x random*

Come mai hai scoperto di non dover andare alla caritas e avere qualche soldo in tasca? Riesci a fare l'addebito per tradimento? Oppure hai consultato un avvocato che ti ha rassicurato sulle conseguenze economiche?

Ti sono vicino nella tua esperienza


----------



## random (19 Marzo 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Come mai hai scoperto di non dover andare alla caritas e avere qualche soldo in tasca? Riesci a fare l'addebito per tradimento? Oppure hai consultato un avvocato che ti ha rassicurato sulle conseguenze economiche?
> 
> Ti sono vicino nella tua esperienza



No, no...
Soldi ne caccerò ed anche parecchi, se finiremo in guerra. Per questo spero di evitarla, ma non a costo di una resa totale.
Attualmente ho un ottimo stipendio ed ho appena saputo che con ogni probabilità entro l'estate avrò una promozione importante. Cosa che mi consentirebbe, tra l'altro,  anche di rinunciare all'affitto che adesso percepisco di un minuscolo appartamentino, dove potrei ritirarmi a leccarmi le ferite.


----------



## random (19 Marzo 2018)

The guardian ha detto:


> quindi se cambia palestra nessuno farà più la fila sbavando per lei? basta così poco?
> capisco che sia difficile fare i conti con la realtà soprattutto se si scopre che la moglie si è fatta 10 anni di scopate in giro e non ha alcuna intenzione di smettere



Penso, anzi, come ho più volte affermato sono sicuro, che le cose non siano così nere come le dipingi. Tuttavia, quando, (se) passerà questa bufera, sto prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di assoldare un professionista per cercare di avere tutte le risposte che cerco. Tenendo comunque presente che scoprire un  paio (o molte paia) di corna avvenute nel passato è molto più difficile che non scoprire un tradimento in atto. Inoltre, se ci separeremo questa (costosa ed incerta) indagine me la risparmierò sicuramente, perchè sarebbe inutile.


----------



## farmer (19 Marzo 2018)

Tu parli già di separazione,ma da come scrivevi mi pare avete cominciato un dialogo, adesso non buttare via tutto,avete anche dei figli e fino ad ora di loro ho sentito poco la loro presenza. Tradimenti a parte mi pare che avete passato dei buoni anni insieme,avuto dei figli, vi siete amati,adesso con un po di impegno possibile non tornare a quei tempi? Il fatto del tradimento è stato destabilizzante sicuro e non può passare tanto facilmente,ma con l amore reciproco c'è la farete. Un punto mi manca,dopo tutti questi casini hai chiesto ha tua moglie se ti ama davvero? Te lo sta dimostrando? E quel che ti ha detto(che più grave del tradimento di 10 anni fa) lo pensa davvero? Vi siete chiariti?  Queste sono le cose importanti che devi sapere da lei sono più importanti della palestra. Se non ci sono i presupposti basilari per continuare è tempo perso. Per questo vi dico basta cazzate,che ne avete fatte assai,e pensate alla famiglia. E poi con tutti i problemi che avete fra voi due la discussione principale è la palestra,non i figli e il rapporto da ricostruire. .....mah!!!!!


----------



## Dina74 (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, ma a volte non è facile seguire alcuni consigli, anche se sembrano quelli giusti.
> 
> Comunque ieri, a dispetto del fatto che era domenica è stata una giornata importante.
> 
> ...


Stai in fissa con la palestra!!! Finita la palestra arriverà qualcos"altro

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sei un pazzo se credi che cambiar palestra limiti una persona nel tradimento.


Questa è l'UNICA cosa sensata che hai scritto.



Outdider ha detto:


> Se vuole tradirti lo fa anche sotto il tuo naso e nemmeno te ne accorgi (se non dopo 10 anni).


Questa pure. Sono due.



Outdider ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è che ti ha tradito e continuerà a farlo...si deve solo riorganizzare...


Sarebbe interessante sapere sulla base di quali elementi riesci ad esprimerti con tale determinazione...



Outdider ha detto:


> Le sue sfuriate sono solo servite a rimarcarti che tu sei una sua proprietà e perciò dispone di te come meglio crede.






Outdider ha detto:


> Ti ha concesso un avvicinamento alla vostra casa (palestra) solo per farti fesso e contento e tu ci sei cascato...ora dovrai stare zitto. Il burka lo mette lei a te e non ti lascia nemmeno lo spazio per gli occhi.


Delirio totale.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> senti una scantonata di 10 anni fa, è una cosa. Se invece sono 10 anni che si prende svaghi è un'altra.
> Notevole differenza.


Appena appena...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Marzo 2018)

C'è una nota catena di palestre ... Viene soprannominata Happy Milf


----------



## francoff (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Probabile che in questa storia stia sbagliando tutto, sono il primo a prendere in considerazione questa possibilità. Tuttavia, adesso che in qualche modo posso essere sicuro di non dovere andare a cena alla Caritas un minimo ho provato ad alzare la cresta anche io. Mi ha rotto le palle asserendo che in palestra farebbero la fila sbavando per lei, un minimo di logica che spero di avere ancora conservato mi impone di dirle: "ok, almeno cambia palestra. E dal momento che la devi cambiare, prendine una qui vicino e per sole donne. Se vogliamo continuare un discorso. In caso contrario, adesso, grazie agli ultimi sviluppi favorevoli della situazione ho la possibilità di andarmene per davvero. A quel punto avrai tutta la casa per fare comodamente i tuoi comodi, quindi non ti serviranno più le docce della palestra oppure uno sfigato appartamentino da qualche parte."
> 
> Senza contare, come ha scritto [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], che ringrazio ed a cui auguro buon viaggio, che con un minimo di indipendenza e qualche soldino in tasca, forse anche io potrei provare ad avere una storia con un'altra donna. Una storia decorosa.
> Mi interesserebbe avere un commento anche da [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], se ne ha voglia, perchè comunque in molte cose ha indovinato gli stati d'animo di mia moglie, sopratutto dopo la escort. Questo è un momento delicato per me. Da quando è iniziata questa storia, forse per la prima volta mi sento abbastanza libero di prendere le decisioni che vorrei. E vi assicuro che è una sensazione inquietante. Se fino ad ora in qualche modo potevo giustificarmi invocando una sorta di stato di necessità economico e/o morale, (giusto o sbagliato), adesso non ho più scuse.


Ti ho detto anche altro , soprattutto altro ... in bocca al lupo


----------



## Dina74 (19 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No, no...
> Soldi ne caccerò ed anche parecchi, se finiremo in guerra. Per questo spero di evitarla, ma non a costo di una resa totale.
> Attualmente ho un ottimo stipendio ed ho appena saputo che con ogni probabilità entro l'estate avrò una promozione importante. Cosa che mi consentirebbe, tra l'altro,  anche di rinunciare all'affitto che adesso percepisco di un minuscolo appartamentino, dove potrei ritirarmi a leccarmi le ferite.


Come farai il we che dovrai tenere i due bambini? Hai detto che è meno di un bilocale. Ti conviene mantenere affittato questo e tu affittare uno con almeno due camere

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2018)

Provo a risponderti
Partiamo dai dati certi e dal fatto che tua moglie abbia fatto un grosso errore dieci anni fa e che anche ora sbagli con il suo atteggiamento. 
Ti ha tradito 10 anni fa una volta. Lui era un seriale, lei ne è rimasta affascinata .
Poi ha scelto te. Ha vissuto 10 anni con te e ha avuto due figli con te. Voluti, cercati
Tu eri felice con lei? Si. O almeno così mi sembra. Vuol dire che lei è riuscita ad esserci per te
Io non entro nel merito di che tipo di raooorro avevate. Giusto? Sbagliato? Sbilanciato? Affari vostri 
Stavate bene e a posto voi a posto tutti.
Scopri il  tradimento e giustamente sei preso dalla rabbia. Vaneggi . Perché non dimentichiamoci i tuoi discorsi sul pompino che erano vaneggio puro.
Vai con una escort perché secondo te eri in una posizione di svantaggio verso lei mentre ero in una posizione di evidente vantaggio che potevi sfruttare in mille modi  per farle capire quanto stavo male, per chiedere spiegazioni, per chiederle di esserci e di stArti vicino
Invece vai a escort e glielo dici pure 
Ora io non sono tua moglie. Ma da qui in poi avrei fatto tutte le cose che ha fatto lei perché se ti ho tradito 10 anni e so di aver fatto una caxzata (magari ho anche il senso di colpa che mi ciuccio da sola da 10 anni) e tu vai a fare sesso a pagamento????
Io ne esco  distrutta e umiliata. Come minimo faccio il possibile (a parole non a fatti) per umiliarti 100 volte di più di quello che hai fatto tu. Devi sentirti una merda.
E quindi qualunque cosa può ferirti la dico. La penso? No. O non avrei fatto 2 figli con te. Avrei continuato a tradirti e soprattutto dopo il tuo tradimento avrei fatto quella che comprende. Ricordati che comprensione o indifferenza sono per me le peggio reazioni a un tradimento. 
E allora ti sbatto in faccia 4 coglioni che mi sbavano dietro dimostrandoti che io se voglio scopare non devo pagare. Sono lì pronti. Ma io non ci scopo. Ma intanto ti dico che posso farlo se volessi. Ti insinuo il dubbio
Peccato che poi quando mi chiedi di mollRe la palestra (altra cazzata secondo me ) sono così interessata ai 4 coglioni che non ho problemi a cambiarla 
Prova a separare le parole dai fatti
A me sembra che dica una cosa e ne faccia un’altra. E quello che fa comunque è in cercare in maniera maldestra di venirti incontro,
Ora, per quel che mi riguarda al tuo posto mi siederei sul vostro divano per ore e cercherei di parlarle in modo sincero chiedendo a lei per un attimo di accantonare la delusione e l rabbia (che provi giustamente anche tu) e vedere i fatti. Quello che avete e quello che provate. Magari scoprite che è finita, magari trovate insieme un modo per riprovarci. 
Qualcuno ti ha detto di vedere se lei torna a cercarti a livello intimo. A me stupirebbe che lo facesse. Io non ce la farei. Poi arriverà anche quello se davvero vi amate. Ora per me , scusa la sincerità, lo schifo sarebbe troppo per avvicinarmi. Lo sarebbe anche davanti a un tradimento normale. Io non concepirei nemmeno che l’sltro Scoperto un tradimento volesse tornare subito a fare sesso con me. Mi darebbe l’idea che voglia solo riappropriarsi di me non che mi desidera. Ma dopo del sesso come quello che hai fatto tu mi sarebbe impossibile. 
Dopo tutto sto papiro ricordati che comunque non sono tua moglie quindi lei potrebbe agire così per altri motivi


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa è l'UNICA cosa sensata che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Dio onnisciente, tu che non spari cazzate, tu che non deliri, tu che sei er più de sto forum, raccontaci la tua di versione.
Se non hai capito che era una provocazione ed un invito a scuotersi, invece di rimanere statico, mi dispace, avrò sbagliato...ma non importa ci sei sempre tu.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> Partiamo dai dati certi e dal fatto che tua moglie abbia fatto un grosso errore dieci anni fa e che anche ora sbagli con il suo atteggiamento.
> Ti ha tradito 10 anni fa una volta. Lui era un seriale, lei ne è rimasta affascinata .
> Poi ha scelto te. Ha vissuto 10 anni con te e ha avuto due figli con te. Voluti, cercati
> ...


Bello dare consigli quando non si è cornuti  ma traditori. Complimenti fare il culattone con il .......ciao nocciolina.


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bello dare consigli quando non si è cornuti  ma traditori. Complimenti fare il culattone con il .......ciao nocciolina.


Di la verità, ti stai innamorando? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Di la verità, ti stai innamorando? :rotfl:


Dici? Mai stato. Mi sa che hai ragione, ma .........cos’è l’ammore? Dimmelo tu o anche chi si riempie la bocca d’ammore. Così vedo se è amore o na “pereta”


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Di la verità, ti stai innamorando? :rotfl:


Non credo.. è anzi deluso.. e amareggiato

Del resto.. come dargli torto

Credo che abbiamo assistito tutti noi ieri a un episodio che oserei definire vergognoso, e non si può tacere..

Un uomo innamorato, che dona anche una rosa alla sua amata.. e.... Cosa riceve come ringraziamento?...

Beh.. siete tutti testimoni.. anzi.. SIAMO tutti testimoni

E se c'è imbarazzo a commentare quanto accaduto, ebbene io l'imbarazzo non ce l'ho.. anzi.. mi viene spontaneo

È una vergogna!

E bisogna trovare il coraggio di dirlo

Non dobbiamo mai perdere il coraggio di dire come stanno veramente le cose.... 

Non dobbiamo mai perdere il coraggio di dire quanta ingratitudine ritorni da sempre a noi maschi generosi e spontanei, da parte del gentil sesso..

Sempre con la mano tesa quando c'è da chiedere..

Sempre col pugno chiuso quando c'è da donare

E con questo non ho altro da dire (cit. Forrest Gump)


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo.. è anzi deluso.. e amareggiato
> 
> Del resto.. come dargli torto
> 
> ...


ma.che.zoccola.che.sei. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Outdider (19 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici? Mai stato. Mi sa che hai ragione, ma .........cos’è l’ammore? Dimmelo tu o anche chi si riempie la bocca d’ammore. Così vedo se è amore o na “pereta”


Non ti preoccupare, passerà..."la pereta"


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti do ragione su tutto, è una minkiata.
> ma  lei comunque sembra aver accettato.
> E non è poco.
> Anche lei vuole risolvere la questione.
> È Random che continuo a non capire.. sarò capa tosta ??


No. Lo è lui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Probabile che in questa storia stia sbagliando tutto, sono il primo a prendere in considerazione questa possibilità. Tuttavia, adesso che in qualche modo posso essere sicuro di non dovere andare a cena alla *Caritas* un minimo ho provato ad alzare la cresta anche io. Mi ha rotto le palle asserendo che in palestra farebbero la fila sbavando per lei, un minimo di logica che spero di avere ancora conservato mi impone di dirle: "ok, almeno cambia palestra. E dal momento che la devi cambiare, prendine una qui vicino e per *sole donne*. Se vogliamo continuare un discorso. In caso contrario, adesso, grazie agli ultimi sviluppi favorevoli della situazione ho la possibilità di andarmene per davvero. A quel punto avrai tutta la casa per fare comodamente i tuoi comodi, quindi *non ti serviranno più le docce della palestra oppure uno sfigato appartamentino da qualche parte."*
> 
> Senza contare, come ha scritto @_francoff_, che ringrazio ed a cui auguro buon viaggio, che con un minimo di indipendenza e qualche soldino in tasca, forse anche io potrei provare ad avere una storia con un'altra donna. Una storia decorosa.
> Mi interesserebbe avere un commento anche da @_Nocciola_, se ne ha voglia, perchè comunque in molte cose ha indovinato gli stati d'animo di mia moglie, sopratutto dopo la escort. Questo è un momento delicato per me. Da quando è iniziata questa storia, forse per la prima volta mi sento abbastanza libero di prendere le decisioni che vorrei. E vi assicuro che è una sensazione inquietante. Se fino ad ora in qualche modo potevo giustificarmi invocando una sorta di stato di necessità economico e/o morale, (giusto o sbagliato), adesso non ho più scuse.


Perché alla Caritas? Hai detto nei primi post che siete benestanti e non avresti avuto problemi.
La palestra per sole donne dove la trovi, vivete in Arabia Saudita?
Se davvero pensi che sia una che scopa nelle docce che senso ha tutto?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Tu parli già di separazione,ma da come scrivevi mi pare avete cominciato un dialogo, adesso non buttare via tutto,avete anche dei figli e fino ad ora di loro ho sentito poco la loro presenza. Tradimenti a parte mi pare che avete passato dei buoni anni insieme,avuto dei figli, vi siete amati,adesso con un po di impegno possibile non tornare a quei tempi? Il fatto del tradimento è stato destabilizzante sicuro e non può passare tanto facilmente,ma con l amore reciproco c'è la farete. Un punto mi manca,dopo tutti questi casini hai chiesto ha tua moglie se ti ama davvero? Te lo sta dimostrando? E quel che ti ha detto(che più grave del tradimento di 10 anni fa) lo pensa davvero? Vi siete chiariti?  Queste sono le cose importanti che devi sapere da lei sono più importanti della palestra. Se non ci sono i presupposti basilari per continuare è tempo perso. Per questo vi dico basta cazzate,che ne avete fatte assai,e pensate alla famiglia. E poi con tutti i problemi che avete fra voi due la discussione principale è la palestra,non i figli e il rapporto da ricostruire. .....mah!!!!!


Guarda che cambia il focus in ogni post.
O è completamente sbarellato o vuole fare sbarellare noi.


----------



## farmer (20 Marzo 2018)

Quoto al 100% quello che ha scritto nocciola, praticamente è quello che volevo dire io,ma lei sa scrivere meglio di me.io è da mo' che gli dico di sedersi guardarsi negli occhi e dialogare,chiarirsi capire come procedere e se procedere, dirsi reciprocamente se c'è ancora amore e soprattutto ammettere tutti e due gli errori fatti ( perché ne ha fatti anche lui ) e parlarne. Dopo se non ci sono i presupposti potete anche lasciarvi, ma prima di buttare all aria tutto dovete essere chiari fra di voi,anche perché avete 2 figli non dimenticatevi. Poi random,come dice nocciola, dopo la escort lei ,se voleva,ti avrebbe mandato a quel paesema non lo ha fatto anzi ti ha portato in casa per non fare ancora più danni. ...e ha ragione! !!! Quindi pensandoci bene lei ci tiene ancora a te .......ripeto adesso basta cazzate e comportatevi da persone adulte. .....anzi da genitori adulti


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> Partiamo dai dati certi e dal fatto che tua moglie abbia fatto un grosso errore dieci anni fa e che anche ora sbagli con il suo atteggiamento.
> Ti ha tradito 10 anni fa una volta. Lui era un seriale, lei ne è rimasta affascinata .
> Poi ha scelto te. Ha vissuto 10 anni con te e ha avuto due figli con te. Voluti, cercati
> ...



In effetti i 4 coglioni non ti,(le) sono del tutto indifferenti, quindi in un momento di rabbia potresti anche cedere. In fondo 10 anni fa ha ceduto in un momento di rabbia ad un coglione. Sarebbe meglio evitare. Comunque, a volte, è importante anche dimostrare di essere disposti a fare qualcosa su precisa richiesta. Poi in futuro le cose si potrebbero normalizzare. 
A livello intimo sono in parte d'accordo. Io non ho neanche avuto la possibilità di schifarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In effetti i 4 coglioni non ti,(le) sono del tutto indifferenti, quindi in un momento di rabbia potresti anche cedere. In fondo 10 anni fa ha ceduto in un momento di rabbia ad un coglione. Sarebbe meglio evitare. Comunque, a volte, è importante anche dimostrare di essere disposti a fare qualcosa su precisa richiesta. Poi in futuro le cose si potrebbero normalizzare.
> A livello intimo sono in parte d'accordo. Io non ho neanche avuto la possibilità di schifarmi.


Intanto tua moglie non mi sembra una che ceda perché pressata. Ho usato anch’io dal procedere con Andrea ma probabilmente non è il verbo giusto. 
 Sai che non le sono indifferente perché te l’ho detto lei perché lo sai?
Sull’ultima frase hai ragione al 1000 × 1000


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto tua moglie non mi sembra una che ceda perché pressata. Ho usato anch’io dal procedere con Andrea ma probabilmente non è il verbo giusto.
> *Sai che non le sono indifferente perché te l’ho detto lei perché lo sai?*
> Sull’ultima frase hai ragione al 1000 × 1000



Quando una ti vuol fare male non risparmia i particolari. Se ti dice carini, simpatici, gli addominali qua e quell'altro la...Quanto meno significa che li hai notati e magari commentati (più o meno maliziosamente) con una delle amiche (pseudo-amiche) che hai conosciuto in palestra. Poi tra l'affermare "quello me lo farei", (cosa che non sono sicuro che abbia detto o pensato),e farlo per davvero ci può essere di mezzo un oceano. Ma anche no.


----------



## Outdider (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quando una ti vuol fare male non risparmia i particolari. Se ti dice carini, simpatici, gli addominali qua e quell'altro la...Quanto meno significa che li hai notati e magari commentati (più o meno maliziosamente) con una delle amiche (pseudo-amiche) che hai conosciuto in palestra. Poi tra l'affermare "quello me lo farei", (cosa che non sono sicuro che abbia detto o pensato),e farlo per davvero ci può essere di mezzo un oceano. Ma anche no.


Sono d'accondo con te
Però anche a te sarà capitato di commentare con un amico una bella ragazza.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma.che.zoccola.che.sei. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: come zoccola non costo niente, ma se cerchi di comprarmi, allora non ci sono più..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quando una ti vuol fare male non risparmia i particolari. Se ti dice carini, simpatici, gli addominali qua e quell'altro la...Quanto meno significa che li hai notati e magari commentati (più o meno maliziosamente) con una delle amiche (pseudo-amiche) che hai conosciuto in palestra. Poi tra l'affermare "quello me lo farei", (cosa che non sono sicuro che abbia detto o pensato),e farlo per davvero ci può essere di mezzo un oceano. Ma anche no.


Quindi siamo ancora le frasi che si dicono. Gli addominali noto anch’io, qualche commento può darsi che lo faccia anche.  Io credo davvero che tua moglie voglio ferire il tuo orgoglio di maschio. La cosa grave è che ci riesce. Colpisce le tipiche insicurezze maschili. 
Tendenzialmente non si fanno apprezzamenti davanti al proprio marito sull’uomo che si vuole scopare. Ripeto secondo me lei è molto brava a schiacciare i due punti deboli. E tu ci cadi con tutte le scarpe.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> Partiamo dai dati certi e dal fatto che tua moglie abbia fatto un grosso errore dieci anni fa e che anche ora sbagli con il suo atteggiamento.
> Ti ha tradito 10 anni fa una volta. Lui era un seriale, lei ne è rimasta affascinata .
> Poi ha scelto te. Ha vissuto 10 anni con te e ha avuto due figli con te. Voluti, cercati
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Outdider (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi siamo ancora le frasi che si dicono. Gli addominali noto anch’io, qualche commento può darsi che lo faccia anche.  Io credo davvero che tua moglie voglio ferire il tuo orgoglio di maschio. La cosa grave è che ci riesce. Colpisce le tipiche insicurezze maschili.
> Tendenzialmente non si fanno apprezzamenti davanti al proprio marito sull’uomo che si vuole scopare. Ripeto secondo me lei è molto brava a schiacciare i due punti deboli. E tu ci cadi con tutte le scarpe.


Quotone...grande interpretazione. Sarà un po sadica la moglie?


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché alla Caritas? Hai detto nei primi post che siete benestanti e non avresti avuto problemi.
> *La palestra per sole donne dove la trovi, vivete in Arabia Saudita?
> *Se davvero pensi che sia una che scopa nelle docce che senso ha tutto?



Sotto casa mia.
Quella dove va mia moglie.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi siamo ancora le frasi che si dicono. Gli addominali noto anch’io, qualche commento può darsi che lo faccia anche.  Io credo davvero che tua moglie voglio ferire il tuo orgoglio di maschio. La cosa grave è che ci riesce. Colpisce le tipiche insicurezze maschili.
> Tendenzialmente non si fanno apprezzamenti davanti al proprio marito sull’uomo che si vuole scopare. Ripeto secondo me lei è molto brava a schiacciare i due punti deboli. E tu ci cadi con tutte le scarpe.


Perfetto.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quotone...grande interpretazione. Sarà un po sadica la moglie?


Ma no...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: come zoccola non costo niente, ma se cerchi di comprarmi, allora non ci sono più..


se sei aggratisss c'è la fila:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se sei aggratisss c'è la fila:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh ma.. se ti metti in fila, mi sa che non hai moneta buona per me.. :mexican:


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi siamo ancora le frasi che si dicono. Gli addominali noto anch’io, qualche commento può darsi che lo faccia anche.  Io credo davvero che tua moglie voglio ferire il tuo orgoglio di maschio. La cosa grave è che ci riesce. Colpisce le tipiche insicurezze maschili.
> *Tendenzialmente non si fanno apprezzamenti davanti al proprio marito sull’uomo che si vuole scopare.* *Ripeto secondo me lei è molto brava a schiacciare i due punti deboli*. E tu ci cadi con tutte le scarpe.


vero sul neretto.
sul rosso...ma tutti e due????Ma come è umana, lei:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Quotone...grande interpretazione. Sarà un po sadica la moglie?


Più probabile che sia delusa e umiliata
Magari sta male anche lei a dirgli  quelle cose
 Io ho urlato le peggio cose, stavo male urlarle ma era comunque più forte desiderio di farti male


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Vediamola così, con una metafora.
Tu ti fidi a tal punto di una persona che è tua amica da lasciargli le chiavi di casa.
Un giorno vai a casa di un altro amico e scopri che conserva un oggetto che era a casa tua, e lui ti racconta che 10 anni fa glielo ha venduto il vostro comune amico.
Improvvisamente apprendi che 10 anni fa c'è stato un furto e che la persona di cui ti fidavi è il ladro.
Tu sei a conoscenza di quel furto di dieci anni fa, ma l'aver scoperto l'attitudine malandrina dell'amico ti porta ad aver sospetti anche per tutto il restante periodo, anche se non hai prove o riscontri.
Hai solo la consapevolezza di aver lasciato le tue chiavi di casa a un ladro per dieci anni.
La tua prima reazione è quella di togliergli le chiavi. 
La seconda è quella di cercare di capire cos'altro ti ha rubato.
Non riuscendoci, pensi di poter compensare la cosa andando a rubare a casa dell'amico furfante.
Lo fai e poi glielo confessi, perché per te quello non è un vero furto, ma una compensazione di quello che ritieni possa esserti stato rubato e anche una vendetta per l'umiliazione subita (quella di esserti scioccamente fidato per tutti questi anni...).
Dall'altra parte qualcuno è consapevole se questa tua reazione ha una sua ragion d'essere o meno, ma in qualsiasi caso nota la tua disperazione, la tua debolezza, e anche il tuo essere un po' coglione, perché comunque vada non si compensa un furto confessando un altro furto. Un vero ladro non lo farebbe mai. Non si ruba per vendetta.
Non si riconosce in te ma continua ugualmente a darti ascolto, perché spera di uscire da questa storia al più presto e che tutto torni come prima. Soprattutto perché in fin dei conti si vergogna di quel che ha fatto dieci anni fa e aveva già preso le distanze prima che tu scoprissi tutto.
Ma non si può tornare indietro.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2018)

[h=2]

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dopo[/h]In qualunque ruolo ci si possa trovare in un tradimento, quello che è importante è quello che succede dopo. Dopo che si viene scoperti e si deve decidere cosa fare e cosa scegliere e come si comunica quel che si è deciso.
Perché tanti, troppi, dicono cose atroci e imperdonabili?
Forse si dovrebbe essere indulgenti per quello che viene detto da chi si sta arrampicando sugli specchi o scivolando giù stridendo..
O forse sono questi i momenti in cui ci si rivela per quel che si è?



rileggendo un vecchio ma proprio vecchio thread mi sono imbattuto in questa discussione che può essere applicata a questa , è del 2007 per dire che non c'è niente di nuovo all'orizzonte​


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma.. se ti metti in fila, mi sa che non hai moneta buona per me.. :mexican:


ma io non parlavo di me.
Io non mi metto in fila , io prendo


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vediamola così, con una metafora.
> Tu ti fidi a tal punto di una persona che è tua amica da lasciargli le chiavi di casa.
> Un giorno vai a casa di un altro amico e scopri che conserva un oggetto che era a casa tua, e lui ti racconta che 10 anni fa glielo ha venduto il vostro comune amico.
> Improvvisamente apprendi che 10 anni fa c'è stato un furto e che la persona di cui ti fidavi è il ladro.
> ...



Continuando e concludendo.
Dal mio punto di vista non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. L'amicizia finisce. Forse anche in malo modo.

Nel caso di una moglie il caso è analogo. Non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. Il matrimonio non finisce se ci sono troppi interessi contingenti. La casa, i figli, il patrimonio. Ma se problemi economici non ci sono, se i figli possono continuare a vivere senza che gli manchi nulla, o meglio mancherebbe solo la presenza assidua del padre, che però continuerebbe ad esserci tutti i giorni, se l'interesse per la casa non è una necessità, allora cosa rimane?
Il fatto che il "furto" sia avvenuto 10 anni fa e poi (probabilmente, anzi molto probabilmente), non si sia più ripetuto, abbiamo visto che non è sufficiente da solo a continuare il rapporto.

Quindi rimane, se c'è ancora, solo l'amore. Ed infatti io ammetto di amare molto mia moglie e di esserne attratto fisicamente. Quindi, potrebbe essere sufficiente a proseguire. Fermo restando che la fiducia non c'è più. E se l'amore è reciproco, allora è giusto che il "ladro" si adoperi con tutti i mezzi a sua disposizione per riconquistare la fiducia perduta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Continuando e concludendo.
> Dal mio punto di vista non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. L'amicizia finisce. Forse anche in malo modo.
> 
> Nel caso di una moglie il caso è analogo. Non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. Il matrimonio non finisce se ci sono troppi interessi contingenti. La casa, i figli, il patrimonio. Ma se problemi economici non ci sono, se i figli possono continuare a vivere senza che gli manchi nulla, o meglio mancherebbe solo la presenza assidua del padre, che però continuerebbe ad esserci tutti i giorni, se l'interesse per la casa non è una necessità, allora cosa rimane?
> ...


 certo ma lo deve fare spontaneamente lui/lei senza ricatti. Spontaneamente, se no mi spieghi che valore ha ?
Ti accontenterebbe, ma a te rimarrebbe sempre il dubbio della genuinità del suo agire.
Solo accondiscendenza.


----------



## patroclo (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Continuando e concludendo.
> Dal mio punto di vista non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. L'amicizia finisce. Forse anche in malo modo.
> 
> Nel caso di una moglie il caso è analogo. Non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. Il matrimonio non finisce se ci sono troppi interessi contingenti. La casa, i figli, il patrimonio. Ma se problemi economici non ci sono, se i figli possono continuare a vivere senza che gli manchi nulla, o meglio mancherebbe solo la presenza assidua del padre, che però continuerebbe ad esserci tutti i giorni, se l'interesse per la casa non è una necessità, allora cosa rimane?
> ...


....riprendendo il discorso di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] : quante volte abbiamo letto sul giornale dell'indigente condannato per il furto per fame/necessità magari per solo un pezzo di formaggio, con il "delinquente" che non si spiega neanche lui come è arrivato a quel punto e sente solo la vergogna per quello che ha fatto e la vergogna di dover continuare a chiedere. Magari poi ci siamo indignati perchè i colletti bianchi che prendono mazzette da una vita sono praticamente "intoccabili"
Non dico che sia il caso di tua moglie solo lei (voi) lo sapete, ma semplicemente che le cose vanno lette, calate nel momento storico e circostanziate.

Non capisco come fai a parlare di "amore" senza "fiducia" ....per me questa si chiama consuetudine e paura del cambiamento.

....e comunque rimango della mia impressione: hai dei conti in sospeso storici con la tua metà e tutto sto teatrino rimane funzionale a ribaltare il tavolo

....e quoto [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In effetti i 4 coglioni non ti,(le) sono del tutto indifferenti, quindi in un momento di rabbia potresti anche cedere. In fondo 10 anni fa ha ceduto in un momento di rabbia ad un coglione. Sarebbe meglio evitare. Comunque, a volte, è importante anche dimostrare di essere disposti a fare qualcosa su precisa richiesta. Poi in futuro le cose si potrebbero normalizzare.
> A livello intimo sono in parte d'accordo. Io non ho neanche avuto la possibilità di schifarmi.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto tua moglie non mi sembra una che ceda perché pressata. Ho usato anch’io dal procedere con Andrea ma probabilmente non è il verbo giusto.
> Sai che non le sono indifferente perché te l’ho detto lei perché lo sai?
> Sull’ultima frase hai ragione al 1000 × 1000


Cedere è un termine che faceva cagare anche nei film degli anni sessanta.
Uhuuu ci sono i tentatori ...uhuuu e lei (o lui) resisteeeee...
Ma se un* deve resistere può anche prendere la valigia!
Le persone scelgono quello che vogliono fare in base a mille considerazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sotto casa mia.
> Quella dove va mia moglie.


Ma tu vivi in santa Arabia :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Non è che l’ho scritto io?:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non è che l’ho scritto io?:carneval:


ecco perchè l'ho riportato , immagino di sì anche se non mi hai mai dato conferma.
comunque posso affermare che mi piacete entrambi:up:


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vivi in santa Arabia :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Noi siamo avanti...
Comunque dipende dai corsi.
Se fai corsi di zumba, twerk, chair dance, danza, reggaeton etc. attiri solo donne.
Per gli uomini da noi c'è calcetto o boxe in altre sedi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Continuando e concludendo.
> Dal mio punto di vista non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. L'amicizia finisce. Forse anche in malo modo.
> 
> Nel caso di una moglie il caso è analogo. Non ci sono spazi per continuare a fidarsi. Il matrimonio non finisce se ci sono troppi interessi contingenti. La casa, i figli, il patrimonio. Ma se problemi economici non ci sono, se i figli possono continuare a vivere senza che gli manchi nulla, o meglio mancherebbe solo la presenza assidua del padre, che però continuerebbe ad esserci tutti i giorni, se l'interesse per la casa non è una necessità, allora cosa rimane?
> ...


Il paragone con il furto non funziona perché nel caso di un furto si parla di una proprietà, nel caso del tradimento è una persona libera che dispone liberamente di sé.
Il tradimento consiste nella menzogna (e vivendo lontani è più una omissione) non nell’uso del proprio corpo.
Se si percepisce il tradimento come la sottrazione di qualcosa che ci appartiene è sulla nostra idea di relazione che bisogna interrogarsi.
Infatti è in questa logica il sesso con un’altra persona diventa una vendetta. È il fatto che sia una escort è perfettamente coerente perché è un corpo di cui si fare uso liberamente (in quella logica) senza alcun problema su cosa significhi per la persona-escort. Infatti tutto si risolve in uno scambio di denaro, come per le cose. La figa, la bocca della escort si può noleggiare.
E anche i frequentatori della palestra non sono altro che oggetti sugli scaffali, come scarpe o borse alla moda. Solo si acquistano con il baratto.
Ma si tratta sempre di oggetti da usare.
Orrore.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....riprendendo il discorso di @_danny_ : quante volte abbiamo letto sul giornale dell'indigente condannato per il furto per fame/necessità magari per solo un pezzo di formaggio, con il "delinquente" che non si spiega neanche lui come è arrivato a quel punto e sente solo la vergogna per quello che ha fatto e la vergogna di dover continuare a chiedere. Magari poi ci siamo indignati perchè i colletti bianchi che prendono mazzette da una vita sono praticamente "intoccabili"
> Non dico che sia il caso di tua moglie solo lei (voi) lo sapete, ma semplicemente che le cose vanno lette, calate nel momento storico e circostanziate.
> 
> *Non capisco come fai a parlare di "amore" senza "fiducia" ....per me questa si chiama consuetudine e paura del cambiamento.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè l'ho riportato , immagino di sì anche se non mi hai mai dato conferma.
> comunque posso affermare che mi piacete entrambi:up:


Vedi che persona intelligente? :carneval:


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cedere è un termine che faceva cagare anche nei film degli anni sessanta. Uhuuu ci sono i tentatori ...uhuuu e lei (o lui) resisteeeee... Ma se un* deve resistere può anche prendere la valigia! Le persone scelgono quello che vogliono fare in base a mille considerazioni.


 Non esiste una vita senza tentazioni, e detto per inciso un rapporto di coppia dove non ci sono tentazioni assomiglia molto ad ammmmore con connessi unicorni, visto che siamo umani, imperfetti ma pur sempre coscienti. Se resistere ad una tentazione perchè appunto si sceglie altrimenti non vale nulla, beh allora niente vale. (Te lo dice uno che ha la presunzione stavolta di sapere esattamente di cosa parla).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo avanti...
> Comunque dipende dai corsi.
> Se fai corsi di zumba, twerk, chair dance, danza, reggaeton etc. attiri solo donne.
> Per gli uomini da noi c'è calcetto o boxe in altre sedi.


È vero.
Io pensavo a palestre tradizionali con attrezzi. Se sono spazi per corsi di quel tipo è vero che gli uomini sono rari.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esiste una vita senza tentazioni, e detto per inciso un rapporto di coppia dove non ci sono tentazioni assomiglia molto ad ammmmore con connessi unicorni, visto che siamo umani, imperfetti ma pur sempre coscienti. Se resistere ad una tentazione perchè appunto si sceglie altrimenti non vale nulla, beh allora niente vale. (Te lo dice uno che ha la presunzione stavolta di sapere esattamente di cosa parla).


A me fa ridere il termine perché contiene al suo interno, e “cedere” è il verbo coerente con questa logica, l’idea che si tratti di debolezza.
Debolezza di sta cippa!
Si sceglie consapevolmente sempre.

E poi è come dire che io non ho mai rubato perché ho resistito alla tentazione. Ma no! Non mi è mai venuta nessuna tentazione. Perché mai il desiderio di possedere un oggetto dovrebbe tentarmi al punto di dover essere in lotta con me stessa per il suo possesso?
Ugualmente un uomo mi può piacere e desiderarlo, ma non mi tenta. Io sono soggetto non un oggetto metallico attirato da una calamita.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

Riporto questo brano postato da Ologramma.

In qualunque ruolo ci si possa trovare in un tradimento, quello che è importante è quello che succede dopo. Dopo che si viene scoperti e si deve decidere cosa fare e cosa scegliere e come si comunica quel che si è deciso.
Perché tanti, troppi, dicono cose atroci e imperdonabili?
Forse si dovrebbe essere indulgenti per quello che viene detto da chi si sta arrampicando sugli specchi o scivolando giù stridendo..
O forse sono questi i momenti in cui ci si rivela per quel che si è?

Quello che si dice e fa è molto importante.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa ridere il termine perché contiene al suo interno, e “cedere” è il verbo coerente con questa logica, l’idea che si tratti di debolezza. Debolezza di sta cippa! Si sceglie consapevolmente sempre.


  "Cedere" fa schifo anche a me ma non per questo non esistono le tentazioni, è questo che sto cercando di dirti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> "Cedere" fa schifo anche a me ma non per questo non esistono le tentazioni, è questo che sto cercando di dirti.


Esistono i desideri.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono i desideri.


 .....e la parola tentazioni che determina il loro valore etico. (Che la gente usa e che non ho inventato io).


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ugualmente un uomo mi può piacere e desiderarlo, ma non mi tenta. Io sono soggetto non un oggetto metallico attirato da una calamita.


Sono sempre stato d'accordo su questo concetto..

"Mi piace.. eccome se mi piace, ma sono sereno/a" è una cosa "interna"

"Mi tenta.. sono tentato.." determina una forza esterna alla quale devo resistere (o seguire)


----------



## farmer (20 Marzo 2018)

Hai appena detto che la ami, e non è poco,adesso devi chiederlo a lei e deve dirtelo guardandoti negli occhi, se ti ama anche lei basta solo un po di impegno. .......La fiducia è naturale che che appena scoperto viene a mancare,ma se proseguite il rapporto in maniera seria e adulta vedrai che il tempo lenisce tutto,parlo per esperienza personale. .........cmq quello della escort è stata una cazzata stratosferica. .....e questo dovresti dirglielo


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> "Cedere" fa schifo anche a me ma non per questo non esistono le tentazioni, è questo che sto cercando di dirti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono i desideri.





spleen ha detto:


> .....e la parola tentazioni che determina il loro valore etico. (Che la gente usa e che non ho inventato io).





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato d'accordo su questo concetto..
> 
> "Mi piace.. eccome se mi piace, ma sono sereno/a" è una cosa "interna"
> 
> "Mi tenta.. sono tentato.." determina una forza esterna alla quale devo resistere (o seguire)


Vi perdete sempre e troppo sulle "parole".
Immaginatevi a passare un pomeriggio a parlare con una bella ragazza (o un bel ragazzo), immaginate di stare bene con lei, di sentirne l'odore e di provare piacere a quella sensazione, di guardare i suoi occhi, cogliere il suo sguardo e pensare a quante delicatezza possa esservi oltre quelle iridi, immaginate di scoprire tanti punti in comune, di condividere argomenti di conversazione come non vi era mai capitato o come non ricordate più.
E immaginate che lei a un certo punto faccia un movimento e di scoprire in quell'istante quanto può essere attraente un corpo, quanto può esserlo il suo. E di provare improvvisamente e inaspettatamente desiderio di sfiorare la sua pelle, le sue labbra, i suoi capelli...
Che fate?
Cedete al vostro desiderio, vi "lasciate andare", la baciate, la abbracciate o molto più semplicemente esternate le vostre sensazioni coinvolgendola in un abbraccio emotivo?
O dal momento che siete sposati, censurate tutto questo e camuffate il vostro interesse?
Quello che deciderete e solo quello definisce voi come individuo e l'importanza che date alla vostra relazione ufficiale.
Le emozioni rappresentano invece la vostra natura.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato d'accordo su questo concetto..  "Mi piace.. eccome se mi piace, ma sono sereno/a" è una cosa "interna"  "Mi tenta.. sono tentato.." determina una forza esterna alla quale devo resistere (o seguire)


  Personalmente non ho mai attribuito nè ai miei desideri, nè alle mie decisioni in proposito una responsabilità esterna e non ho nessuna remora ad usare la parola tentazione, nella sua accezione cattolica romana e bigotta se vi fa piacere. E non perchè io lo sia (romano cattolico e nemmeno bigotto) ma perchè è una parola che riconosce più che in "desiderio" proprio una responsabilità etica in proposito. Quello che conta comunque non sono le parole, sono i fatti e la capacità di dire no a se stessi, che tanto sembra latitare sia nelle persone che dovrebbero educare gli altri, sia nel risvolto delle decisioni personali.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi perdete sempre e troppo sulle "parole".
> Immaginatevi a passare un pomeriggio a parlare con una bella ragazza (o un bel ragazzo), immaginate di stare bene con lei, di sentirne l'odore e di provare piacere a quella sensazione, di guardare i suoi occhi, cogliere il suo sguardo e pensare a quante delicatezza possa esservi oltre quelle iridi, immaginate di scoprire tanti punti in comune, di condividere argomenti di conversazione come non vi era mai capitato o come non ricordate più.
> E immaginate che lei a un certo punto faccia un movimento e di scoprire in quell'istante quanto può essere attraente un corpo, quanto può esserlo il suo. E di provare improvvisamente e inaspettatamente desiderio di sfiorare la sua pelle, le sue labbra, i suoi capelli...
> Che fate?
> ...


Ma quali parole???

Io una bella topa che mi sorride c'è l'ho davanti anche adesso che sono in riunione.

E ho pure i suoi contatti

NON sono "tentato".. 

Guarda che ci sono "tentatori e tentatrici" professionisti

E "tentati" e "tentate" vittime predestinate (al restare tentati e ad essere costretti a resistere o cedere)


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Personalmente non ho mai attribuito nè ai miei desideri, nè alle mie decisioni in proposito una responsabilità esterna e non ho nessuna remora ad usare la parola tentazione, nella sua accezione cattolica romana e bigotta se vi fa piacere. E non perchè io lo sia (romano cattolico e nemmeno bigotto) ma perchè è una parola che riconosce più che in "desiderio" proprio una responsabilità etica in proposito. Quello che conta comunque non sono le parole, sono i fatti e la capacità di dire no a se stessi, che tanto sembra latitare sia nelle persone che dovrebbero educare gli altri, sia nel risvolto delle decisioni personali.


:up:


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi perdete sempre e troppo sulle "parole". Immaginatevi a passare un pomeriggio a parlare con una bella ragazza (o un bel ragazzo), immaginate di stare bene con lei, di sentirne l'odore e di provare piacere a quella sensazione, di guardare i suoi occhi, cogliere il suo sguardo e pensare a quante delicatezza possa esservi oltre quelle iridi, immaginate di scoprire tanti punti in comune, di condividere argomenti di conversazione come non vi era mai capitato o come non ricordate più. E immaginate che lei a un certo punto faccia un movimento e di scoprire in quell'istante quanto può essere attraente un corpo, quanto può esserlo il suo. E di provare improvvisamente e inaspettatamente desiderio di sfiorare la sua pelle, le sue labbra, i suoi capelli... Che fate? Cedete al vostro desiderio, vi "lasciate andare", la baciate, la abbracciate o molto più semplicemente esternate le vostre sensazioni coinvolgendola in un abbraccio emotivo? O dal momento che siete sposati, censurate tutto questo e camuffate il vostro interesse? Quello che deciderete e solo quello definisce voi come individuo e l'importanza che date alla vostra relazione ufficiale. Le emozioni rappresentano invece la vostra natura.


 Ma come parli, le parole sono importanti............ (Nanni Moretti).....


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quali parole???
> 
> Io una bella topa che mi sorride c'è l'ho davanti anche adesso che sono in riunione.
> 
> ...


Siamo tutti circondati da belle tope, ma solo poche ci piacciono e ci emozionano e trovarle non è cosa da tutti i giorni.
E' su quelle che ti misuri, mica sulle altre.
("Tutto il resto è noia..." cit. Califano)


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come parli, le parole sono importanti............ (Nanni Moretti).....


Non quando rischiano di divenire strumento di capziosità.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> dire no a se stessi,


Ma.. non è il problema di far piacere a me, è il problema che scrivi sopra

Mandare a "cuccia" una parte di te che vorrebbe uscire fuori all'esterno

Poi.. intendiamoci.. c'è chi non lo vive come un problema, quello di dover mandare a cuccia una parte di se


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo tutti circondati da belle tope, ma solo poche ci piacciono e ci emozionano e trovarle non è cosa da tutti i giorni.
> E' su quelle che ti misuri, mica sulle altre.
> ("Tutto il resto è noia..." cit. Califano)


Ma non sono tentato.. 

Se ci pensi bene, la tentazione è un terreno che inizi a pestare per reazione.. 

Perché sei stato "toccato" dentro

Al di là del fatto che tu resista o ceda


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non sono tentato..
> 
> Se ci pensi bene, la tentazione è un terreno che inizi a pestare per reazione..
> 
> ...


Davanti a una piatto che giudichi gustoso non ti viene l'acquolina?
A me sì. E a volte anche se ho già mangiato la gola mi fa venire voglia di approfittare di quello che per me, in quel momento, è più di una normale tentazione.
Se la mia coscienza è forte resisterò e ne avrà beneficio la dieta, altrimenti... cederò e chi se ne frega. 
Me la sarò goduta.
La mia natura è golosa. La mia volontà mi impone dei limiti.
Per questo a 50 anni non ho la pancia. Dieta e addominali: sono piccoli sacrifici, ma sulla base di scelte personali che definiscono delle priorità.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Oh Dio onnisciente, tu che non spari cazzate, tu che non deliri, tu che sei er più de sto forum, raccontaci la tua di versione.
> Se non hai capito che era una provocazione ed un invito a scuotersi, invece di rimanere statico, mi dispace, avrò sbagliato...ma non importa ci sei sempre tu.


Vedi che l'onnisciente sei tu che sulla base di poco più di zero azzardi pronostici assurdi...


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. non è il problema di far piacere a me, è il problema che scrivi sopra  Mandare a "cuccia" una parte di te che vorrebbe uscire fuori all'esterno  Poi.. intendiamoci.. c'è chi non lo vive come un problema, quello di dover mandare a cuccia una parte di se


  Prendo atto che tu non mandi mai a cuccia nessun desiderio o tentazione che a dir si voglia. Salutami robocop. )))


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Davanti a una piatto che giudichi gustoso non ti viene l'acquolina?
> A me sì. E a volte anche se ho già mangiato la gola mi fa venire voglia di approfittare di quello che per me, in quel momento, è più di una normale tentazione.
> Se la mia coscienza è forte resisterò e ne avrà beneficio la dieta, altrimenti... cederò e chi se ne frega.
> Me la sarò goduta.
> ...


Non penso sia così... Ripeto, di donne che mi porterei volentieri a letto da qui a stasera penso che entrerò in contatto con più di una

La tentazione è un'altra cosa

È un "terreno" diverso

E lo dico perché lo conosco ovviamente, Perché come tutti sono stato "tentato"

E ti dico di più.. quando mi accorgo che sto per fare un passo dove vado a "pestare" quel terreno, mi fermo

E a qualche donna l'ho pure detto chiaro: "io devo fermarmi"

E se vado avanti col passo, non è che poi mi sveglio da un sogno e mi risveglio con la tentazione.

Lo so da me


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Prendo atto che tu non mandi mai a cuccia nessun desiderio o tentazione che a dir si voglia. Salutami robocop. )))


Ho appena spiegato sopra a   [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ..

Certo che ho mandato a cuccia

È una questione di consapevolezza di dove ci si va a infangare, almeno x me


----------



## Divì (20 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> Partiamo dai dati certi e dal fatto che tua moglie abbia fatto un grosso errore dieci anni fa e che anche ora sbagli con il suo atteggiamento.
> Ti ha tradito 10 anni fa una volta. Lui era un seriale, lei ne è rimasta affascinata .
> Poi ha scelto te. Ha vissuto 10 anni con te e ha avuto due figli con te. Voluti, cercati
> ...


Standing ovation.

:applauso: :applauso: :applauso:


----------



## Outdider (20 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vedi che l'onnisciente sei tu che sulla base di poco più di zero azzardi pronostici assurdi...


Er più de borgo ha risposto:rotfl:
In effetti andrebbe bene un 1 2 come pronostico...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato d'accordo su questo concetto..
> 
> "Mi piace.. eccome se mi piace, ma sono sereno/a" è una cosa "interna"
> 
> "Mi tenta.. sono tentato.." determina una forza esterna alla quale devo resistere (o seguire)


Grazie di averlo spiegato.
Il tentatore pone tutto fuori da sé.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi perdete sempre e troppo sulle "parole".
> Immaginatevi a passare un pomeriggio a parlare con una bella ragazza (o un bel ragazzo), immaginate di stare bene con lei, di sentirne l'odore e di provare piacere a quella sensazione, di guardare i suoi occhi, cogliere il suo sguardo e pensare a quante delicatezza possa esservi oltre quelle iridi, immaginate di scoprire tanti punti in comune, di condividere argomenti di conversazione come non vi era mai capitato o come non ricordate più.
> E immaginate che lei a un certo punto faccia un movimento e di scoprire in quell'istante quanto può essere attraente un corpo, quanto può esserlo il suo. E di provare improvvisamente e inaspettatamente desiderio di sfiorare la sua pelle, le sue labbra, i suoi capelli...
> Che fate?
> ...


Anche in questo esempio l’altro è oggetto, non soggetto.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche in questo esempio l’altro è oggetto, non soggetto.


E' sempre oggetto.
Siamo noi a emozionarci, non l'altro a farci emozionare.
Noi siamo la sede delle emozioni, l'altro è in grado solo di fungere da stimolo per esse.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie di averlo spiegato.
> Il tentatore pone tutto fuori da sé.


Eh sì..

Alle volte basta una domanda..la cui risposta poi non la si sa trattare,  o lasciarsi andare a una confidenza.. o "rispondere" a un gioco di "detto/non detto"

Basta poco a volte per entrare nel "pantano di se"

E dopo c'è da "levarci le gambe, dal pantano"

O affondarci ...


----------



## Lara3 (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Davanti a una piatto che giudichi gustoso non ti viene l'acquolina?
> A me sì. E a volte anche se ho già mangiato la gola mi fa venire voglia di approfittare di quello che per me, in quel momento, è più di una normale tentazione.
> Se la mia coscienza è forte resisterò e ne avrà beneficio la dieta, altrimenti... cederò e chi se ne frega.
> Me la sarò goduta.
> ...


Interessante....
Non hai la pancia ...
Molto interessante!


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie di averlo spiegato.
> Il tentatore pone tutto fuori da sé.


Beati voi che siete in pace con i vostri desideri, continuate pure a raccontarvela. Così diamo anche un bel calcio a 2000 anni di concetti che vi dovrebbero essere chiari.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beati voi che siete in pace con i vostri desideri, continuate pure a raccontarvela. Così diamo anche un bel calcio a *2000 anni di concetti che vi dovrebbero essere chiar*i.



:up:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beati voi che siete in pace con i vostri desideri, continuate pure a raccontarvela. Così diamo anche un bel calcio a 2000 anni di concetti che vi dovrebbero essere chiari.





danny ha detto:


> :up:


Il concetto base è la conoscenza di se, secondo me, che è variabile

È come il casinò

A me giocare piace.
E so in anticipo che se entro al casinò con l'idea di non giocare, entrerò inevitabilmente in conflitto con parti di me

A me giocare piace.

Ma se mi dite: andiamo al casinò? Si guarda e basta..

Io rispondo che sto a casa.

E se ci vengo, vado incontro alla mia tentazione di giocare, e dovrei saperlo.

E sapendolo, se IO ci vengo, vuol dire che ho già deciso che giocherò.

Cantarsela per me, dal mio livello di consapevolezza, sarebbe dire che vengo e guardo senza giocare


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:


 Sono sempre diffidente nei confronti delle affermazioni di serenità e di pace con se stessi, sempre e comunque, in ogn scelta ed in ogni frangente, come cosa normale e dovuta di fronte a quello che la vita pone davanti, come piatto prelibato o come palese schifezza. Ma sta cosa a di là del lessico sul quale potremmo discutere per mesi, rinvangando vecchi concetti o moderne interpretazioni era stata capita già da un po', perlomeno da quando Davide rifletteva su Uria l'Ittita. Qualcuno fino a qualche tempo fa, prima che passasse definitivamente di moda la chiamava coscienza ed era consapevolezza che nell' animo umano e non al di fuori di esso alberga quel dualismo che semplificando si chiamava bene e male e che inchiodava alle proprie scelte e alle proprie responsabilità, sempre. All' inferno ci andiamo per le nostre scelte, il diavolo già ci abita.... (cit).


----------



## farmer (20 Marzo 2018)

Il desiderio è una cosa la tentazione è un altra, il desiderio verso una donna/uomo  lo si ha sempre se piace,la tentazione è qualcosa a cui si viene portati con la complicità dell altro. Se nessuno ti tenta rimani solo con il desiderio. Cedere in tentazione accade perché qualcuno ti ha portato fino a quel punto,bisogna sapersi fermare e saper fermare l'altro. Nel mio caso ci sono due donne entrambe separate che mi mandano segnali espliciti, se dovessi ragionare con il basso ventre le avrei già sc..... ma non posso,per tanti motivi, innanzitutto si capisce che non vorrebbero una sola scopata, poi girano nell ambito del mio lavoro quindi molto vicino alla mia famiglia e la cosa più importante è che ci tengo alla famiglia e a mia moglie e per un desiderio egoistico non mi va assolutamente di rischiare tutto. Alla fine il desiderio c'è, la tentazione anche, ma la ragione dice no. Così la moglie di random, minaccia,minaccia ma alla fine se ci tiene alla famiglia si ferma. .....Anche perché ha già fatto un errore e sta provando quanto costa


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il concetto base è la conoscenza di se, secondo me, che è variabile
> 
> È come il casinò
> 
> ...


Skorpio, mediamente, chi più chi meno, a tutti gli uomini le donne piacciono e non vi è nessuno che neghi il piacere del sesso.
Puoi optare per una separazione che sancisca la distanza tra i sessi - come nell'islam, dove la distanza è anche visiva e esclude sempre il contatto - oltre ai valori, oppure per un sistema che definisca solo questi ultimi, come il nostro, ma ciò che conta per tutti è proprio la capacità di avere un sistema valoriale che consenta di scegliere tra male e bene.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: come zoccola non costo niente, ma se cerchi di comprarmi, allora non ci sono più..


È da folli credere di comprare una zoccola 

Ma. È esattamente quello il prezzo della prestazione.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, mediamente, chi più chi meno, a tutti gli uomini le donne piacciono e non vi è nessuno che neghi il piacere del sesso.


Infatti.. cambia il "mi piace giocare" con "mi piace la topa" e vedrai che il discorso fila


Però so anche che se "scendo" su certi terreni entro in tentazione.

Ad esempio con certi tipi di confidenza.
Ad esempio "cedendo" certe parti intime di me.. (dipende da come sono trattate)

Oppure raccogliendo in un certo modo confidenze o intimità cedutemi dall'altra parte

Io ho rifiutato cose .. tengo distanza di sicurezza.

Un tempo cercavo "rogne" e quelle cose me le andavo a cercare senza rendermi conto.

Se oggi le andassi a cercare, in contesti specifici, saprei che .. dal mio punto di vista, "sto cercando rogne".. :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> È da folli credere di comprare una zoccola
> 
> Ma. È esattamente quello il prezzo della prestazione.


Allora mi fai contento.. perché mi sento "zoccola" nella maniera che mi piace :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora mi fai contento.. perché mi sento "zoccola" nella maniera che mi piace :rotfl:


Che zoccola sarei...altrimenti? 

:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che zoccola sarei...altrimenti?
> 
> :carneval:


:carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> la tentazione è qualcosa a cui si viene portati con la complicità dell altro.


Io non so altri, ma se a me mi metti davanti 5 donne per un quarto d'ora, anche senza scambiarci una sola parola è solo a vederle parlare, io mi rendo conto perfettamente quale di queste potrebbe potenzialmente essere "pericolosa" per me

Poi se ci vado a fare il "furbo" (si fa per dire) giochettando con certe "parti" di me, e disgraziatamente dall'altra parte si risponde alle mie sollecitazioni con ulteriori sollecitazioni, è chiaro che mi ritrovo quelle parti attivate e direzionate

E se non ne ero ben conscio prima, ne resto vittima.

Mica so tutto di me.. è impossibile. 

Ma certi tipi di pantani  li conosco anche troppo bene, e ci giro MOLTO alla larga. (E se ci vado, so che ci vado e non grido "aiuto aiuto!" Quando ci scivolo dentro)

Un mio amico una sera anni fa ebbe la disgraziata idea di seguirci in un sexy disco pieno di ballerine/prostitute

Entrò proferendo lo schifo per quel posto e per le loro frequentatrici, scuotendo la testa (quasi) tutta la sera per quello che vedeva attorno a sé.

Poi una ragazza ci si sedette accanto, e cominciarono a parlare.... e dopo un po' si alzò e si andò a "vestire" (avendo finito il suo "turno")) e tornò a sedersi accanto a lui a "proseguire" le loro confidenze, senza la divisa da lavoro (che ti lascio immaginare  )

E ci rimase sotto il mio amico, a quel pantano in cui si era infilato

E non era questione né di culo, ne di tette


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2018)

buonaseraaaaa


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> buonaseraaaaa


...
[video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


----------



## random (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]



Ecco, appunto. A volte basta un attimo. E se c'è una cosa che ho capito è questa: nei prossimi mesi litigheremo quasi tutti i giorni. A volte solo  una piccola discussione, a volte solo un dispettuccio, a volte sclerando di brutto.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Er più de borgo ha risposto:rotfl:
> In effetti andrebbe bene un 1 2 come pronostico...


Per te ci vorrebbe la cura [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao, tutto bene?


----------



## Outdider (20 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per te ci vorrebbe la cura [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]...


:rotfl: perché t'ha purgato? :rotfl:


----------



## farmer (21 Marzo 2018)

Random ricordati che lei ha pianto per te. .....Adesso è lei che fa piangere te. .......

Parlatevi spiegale che il tuo gesto (escort) è stato fatto in un momento di rabbia dolore frustrazione dato dal suo tradimento .........Se vuoi continuare con la donna che ami


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, tutto bene?


ciao spleen :inlove: si tutto bene


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random ricordati che lei ha pianto per te. .....Adesso è lei che fa piangere te. .......
> 
> Parlatevi spiegale che il tuo gesto (escort) è stato fatto in un momento di rabbia dolore frustrazione dato dal suo tradimento .........Se vuoi continuare con la donna che ami


E mentre fai tutto questo mettiti anche a 90.


----------



## Outdider (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E mentre fai tutto questo mettiti anche a 90.


:up:


----------



## farmer (21 Marzo 2018)

Io non lo chiamo mettersi a novanta, per me è una questione di salvare la famiglia, prima della escort aveva la situazione in mano lei gli aveva anche detto che era disposta a tutto pur di farsi perdonare,  dopo quella cazzata no, lei si è sentita offesa tradita e ha perso la stima in lui. Da li in poi non si è più parlato del tradimento di 10 anni fa come causa scatenante?ma di lui che si è comportato come un bambino. Adesso bisogna pareggiare i conti lui deve ammettere i suoi errori lei anche se vuole ripartire con il piede giusto altrimenti mollare tutto. .....Ma da uomo innamorato come lui è, nel sofrirebbe moooolto di più. Ripeto. ......Prima lei ha pianto per lui. ..adesso lei fa piangere lui


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Io non lo chiamo mettersi a novanta, per me è una questione di salvare la famiglia, prima della escort aveva la situazione in mano lei gli aveva anche detto che era disposta a tutto pur di farsi perdonare,  dopo quella cazzata no, lei si è sentita offesa tradita e ha perso la stima in lui. Da li in poi non si è più parlato del tradimento di 10 anni fa come causa scatenante?ma di lui che si è comportato come un bambino. Adesso bisogna pareggiare i conti lui deve ammettere i suoi errori lei anche se vuole ripartire con il piede giusto altrimenti mollare tutto. .....Ma da uomo innamorato come lui è, nel sofrirebbe moooolto di più. Ripeto. ......Prima lei ha pianto per lui. ..adesso lei fa piangere lui


Per me sono tutte cavolate. Il gesto del nostro amico deriva da un azione di lei. Causa effetto.  È lei che dovrebbe andare in ginocchio da lui. È lei che ha distrutto il matrimonio ed è lei che non ha dato l'opportunità di far scegliere se lui volesse continuare a stare con lei o no prima di avere figli. Lei ha distrutto la vita di lui e dei loro figli. Il resto è conseguenza del suo tradimento! Ne deve prendere atto lei! Smettiamola con questa storia che è il cornuto/a che deve prostrarsi per ricostruire. Lo deve fare solo chi ha tradito attendendo anche anni un eventuale CONCESSIONE (e non perdono ) di vita insieme. Come ha detto la Mussolini (sul tradimento del marito) oggi, il perdono lasciamolo agli uomini di chiesa.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per me sono tutte cavolate. Il gesto del nostro amico deriva da un azione di lei. Causa effetto.  È lei che dovrebbe andare in ginocchio da lui. È lei che ha distrutto il matrimonio ed è lei che non ha dato l'opportunità di far scegliere se lui volesse continuare a stare con lei o no prima di avere figli. Lei ha distrutto la vita di lui e dei loro figli. Il resto è conseguenza del suo tradimento! Ne deve prendere atto lei! Smettiamola con questa storia che è il cornuto/a che deve prostrarsi per ricostruire. Lo deve fare solo chi ha tradito attendendo anche anni un eventuale CONCESSIONE (e non perdono ) di vita insieme. Come ha detto la Mussolini (sul tradimento del marito) oggi, il perdono lasciamolo agli uomini di chiesa.


D`accordissimo con te Mat, i tradimenti portano delle conseguenze e ogni reazione va accettata da chi ne è stato la causa. Anzi, in questo caso la moglie di Random dovrebbe sentirsi ancora più in colpa per aver suscitato una azione così sconsiderata nel marito, visto che non appare una persona che fa certe cose. 
Chissà perché l'avrà fatto?
Non le viene in mente che sia precipitato in un abisso di disperazione a scoprire il fattaccio che per lei è sicuramente morto e sepolto dal tempo, ma per lui è di molto attuale?
Mi fa ridere la cosa che ora sia offesa lei!! Un riso amaro ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per me sono tutte cavolate. Il gesto del nostro amico deriva da un azione di lei. Causa effetto.  È lei che dovrebbe andare in ginocchio da lui. È lei che ha distrutto il matrimonio ed è lei che non ha dato l'opportunità di far scegliere se lui volesse continuare a stare con lei o no prima di avere figli. Lei ha distrutto la vita di lui e dei loro figli. Il resto è conseguenza del suo tradimento! Ne deve prendere atto lei! Smettiamola con questa storia che è il cornuto/a che deve prostrarsi per ricostruire. Lo deve fare solo chi ha tradito attendendo anche anni un eventuale CONCESSIONE (e non perdono ) di vita insieme. Come ha detto la Mussolini (sul tradimento del marito) oggi, il perdono lasciamolo agli uomini di chiesa.




Non ce la facciamo a uscire dalla logica del colpevole e a provare a parlare di come COSTRUIRE le relazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> D`accordissimo con te Mat, i tradimenti portano delle conseguenze e ogni reazione va accettata da chi ne è stato la causa. Anzi, in questo caso la moglie di Random dovrebbe sentirsi ancora più in colpa per aver suscitato una azione così sconsiderata nel marito, visto che non appare una persona che fa certe cose.
> Chissà perché l'avrà fatto?
> Non le viene in mente che sia precipitato in un abisso di disperazione a scoprire il fattaccio che per lei è sicuramente morto e sepolto dal tempo, ma per lui è di molto attuale?
> Mi fa ridere la cosa che ora sia offesa lei!! Un riso amaro ovviamente.


Fai una prova. Vai a dire a tuo marito che hai pensato di pareggiare i tradimenti pagando un ragazzo per fare sesso.
Poi ci racconti.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13530
> 
> Non ce la facciamo a uscire dalla logica del colpevole e a provare a parlare di come COSTRUIRE le relazioni?


Le relazioni si costruiscono con persone degne di fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Le relazioni si costruiscono con persone degne di fiducia.


E allora stop. Per te l’unica possibilità è andare da un avvocato.
Posso anche essere d’accordo.
Ma sembra invece che tanti utenti pensino che non sia una via percorribile.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora stop. Per te l’unica possibilità è andare da un avvocato.
> Posso anche essere d’accordo.
> Ma sembra invece che tanti utenti pensino che non sia una via percorribile.


Io esprimo una mia opinione condivisibile o meno, morta la fiducia morto tutto. Tu potevi rimanere con tuo marito e non l'hai fatto, ed io altrettanto con mia moglie.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per me sono tutte cavolate. Il gesto del nostro amico deriva da un azione di lei. Causa effetto.  È lei che dovrebbe andare in ginocchio da lui. È lei che ha distrutto il matrimonio ed è lei che non ha dato l'opportunità di far scegliere se lui volesse continuare a stare con lei o no prima di avere figli. Lei ha distrutto la vita di lui e dei loro figli. Il resto è conseguenza del suo tradimento! Ne deve prendere atto lei! Smettiamola con questa storia che è il cornuto/a che deve prostrarsi per ricostruire. Lo deve fare solo chi ha tradito attendendo anche anni un eventuale CONCESSIONE (e non perdono ) di vita insieme. Come ha detto la Mussolini (sul tradimento del marito) oggi, il perdono lasciamolo agli uomini di chiesa.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io esprimo una mia opinione condivisibile o meno, morta la fiducia morto tutto. Tu potevi rimanere con tuo marito e non l'hai fatto, ed io altrettanto con mia moglie.


Però quando si vede che vi è un desiderio di ricostruire bisognerebbe cercare di aiutare chi vuole farlo.
In passato, quando mi sembrava che non valesse la pena, avevo sollecitato a chiudere.
Ma chi non vuole, non vuole.
È meglio non rendere la cosa più penosa al tradito descrivendo le cose seguendo la propria fantasia negativa.

Per quanto riguarda la Mussolini, il marito non l’ha semplicemente tradita, ha commesso un reato con una minorenne dell’età della figlia.
È comprensibile che chi non prova disgusto per chi è stato corresponsabile della Shoà non lo provi per un semplice stupro a pagamento di una coetanea della figlia.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quando si vede che vi è un desiderio di ricostruire bisognerebbe cercare di aiutare chi vuole farlo.
> In passato, quando mi sembrava che non valesse la pena, avevo sollecitato a chiudere.
> Ma chi non vuole, non vuole.
> È meglio non rendere la cosa più penosa al tradito descrivendo le cose seguendo la propria fantasia negativa.
> ...


Lasciamo stare l'ultima parte. Dove lo vedi il desiderio di ricostruire in questa storia? Lui addirittura gli ha chiesto una prova cioè di lasciare la palestra. Per molti sembra un gesto inutile ma per un tradito anche una piccola cosa è importante per capire. Ovviamente lei ha scelto di farsi i cazzi suoi e molti l'hanno attaccato su questa sua richiesta.
Io stesso chiesi a mia moglie di riattivare la visibilità di accesso su wp. Ovviamente lei non lo fece. Per me quel piccolo gesto era importante.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13530  Non ce la facciamo a uscire dalla logica del colpevole e a provare a parlare di come COSTRUIRE le relazioni?


Che tipo di relazione vogliamo, è questo il punto. Va bene una qualsiasi? Se a lui va bene di prenderselo sui denti e tornare a fare lo schiavo la soluzione è facile, basta ingoiare il rospo. Non vedo tanti che parlano di questo, a parte   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , nemmeno lui, certo. Infatti contento lui, contenti tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare l'ultima parte. Dove lo vedi il desiderio di ricostruire in questa storia? Lui addirittura gli ha chiesto una prova cioè di lasciare la palestra. Per molti sembra un gesto inutile ma per un tradito anche una piccola cosa è importante per capire. Ovviamente lei ha scelto di farsi i cazzi suoi e molti l'hanno attaccato su questa sua richiesta.
> Io stesso chiesi a mia moglie di riattivare la visibilità di accesso su wp. Ovviamente lei non lo fece. Per me quel piccolo gesto era importante.


Se si fa una trattativa si ha interesse per la “controparte”, altrimenti può pure andare a fare attività in discoteca sul cubo in perizoma.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che tipo di relazione vogliamo, è questo il punto. Va bene una qualsiasi? Se a lui va bene di prenderselo sui denti e tornare a fare lo schiavo la soluzione è facile, basta ingoiare il rospo. Non vedo tanti che parlano di questo, a parte   @_ipazia_ , nemmeno lui, certo. Infatti contento lui, contenti tutti.


Cosa interessi Random è un po’ random, cambia sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Che tipo di relazione vogliamo, è questo il punto. Va bene una qualsiasi? Se a lui va bene di prenderselo sui denti e tornare a fare lo schiavo la soluzione è facile, basta ingoiare il rospo. Non vedo tanti che parlano di questo, a parte   @_ipazia_ , nemmeno lui, certo. Infatti contento lui, contenti tutti.


Chissà cosa vuole. Sto aspettando anche una nuova versione.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa interessi Random è un po’ random, cambia sempre.


  Quoto, pur con il beneficio del disorientamento a volte è difficile da capire.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si fa una trattativa si ha interesse per la “controparte”, altrimenti può pure andare a fare attività in discoteca sul cubo in perizoma.


In questo caso (tradimento ) la trattativa non esiste. Non sei nella posizione di trattare.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In questo caso (tradimento ) la trattativa non esiste. Non sei nella posizione di trattare.


La trattativa esiste nella misura in cui aspiri ad avere accanto una persona che abbia la dignità di un essere umano.

E più che trattativa parlerei di confronto aperto e senza piagnistei o giustificazioni 

Poi c'è anche chi gongola a ritrovarsi in mano il potere di "imporre" condizioni, da una posizione di superiorità conferitagli dal destino..

. ed è anche giusto che chi accucciasse il capo, e un partner cosi se lo fosse accuratamente scelto,  se lo tenga


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La trattativa esiste nella misura in cui aspiri ad avere accanto una persona che abbia la dignità di un essere umano.
> 
> E più che trattativa parlerei di confronto aperto e senza piagnistei o giustificazioni
> 
> ...


Nessuno gongola in un tradimento e parlo del tradito. Solo il traditore si è sollazzato alla grande. Tu parli di dignità,  chi tradisce ha diglità per il cornuto/a quando apre le gambe o lo mette nel culo a qualche bella donzella? La risposta è no. Nessun piagnisteo, non sei nella posizione di contrattare.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu parli di dignità,  chi tradisce ha diglità per il cornuto/a


La mia dignità non la faccio dipendere dall'uccello di un tale che manco so chi sia, ne da altro

E io penso alla MIA dignità... 

E la MIA dignità di individuo di sicuro mi impedirebbe di fare la voce grossa perché mi trovo in una posizione di potere

E te lo dico DA TRADITO

La avrei potuta fare la voce grossa
E la canina strisciante ai miei piedi a obbedire a testa bassa 

Solo a pensarci mi veniva da vomitare.

Ognuno pensi alla sua di dignità, senza preoccuparsi troppo di tarare quella degli altri.. che è meglio :rotfl:


----------



## farmer (21 Marzo 2018)

Litigare su tutto per ora è naturale, ma scusa non ho capito una bene una cosa. .....Ma tua moglie vuole ricucire e continuare con convinzione o no, perché se non è convinta e se i litigi continuano per troppo tempo. ......falla controllare ti conviene. ........e molla tutto


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia dignità non la faccio dipendere dall'uccello di un tale che manco so chi sia, ne da altro
> 
> E io penso alla MIA dignità...
> 
> ...


Tu parli da tradito e da traditore. È questo il tuo modo di trattare con tua moglie? Ed è questa la tua dignità?   tranquillo, preferisco la mia.
Un altra cosa. Io non vengo qui a tarare nessuno e non vengo qui a prendere in giro chi frequenta il forum, come sei abituato te.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu parli da tradito e da traditore. È questo il tuo modo di trattare con tua moglie? Ed è questa la tua dignità?   tranquillo, preferisco la mia.


Io parlo da tradito e riferendomi a cosa ho provato quando sono stato tradito.

E sono tranquillissimo :rotfl:

E come giustamente segnali, non è che si gioca a vincere la coppa della dignità più bella

Ognuno si tiene la sua, e ci fa i conti.. 

Nei conti che faccio con la MIA dignità, gli uccelli di altri òmini per fortuna non devo metterceli. :carneval:


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlo da tradito e riferendomi a cosa ho provato quando sono stato tradito.
> 
> E sono tranquillissimo :rotfl:
> 
> ...


O si si contento tu contenti tutti stai tranquillo


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> O si si contento tu contenti tutti stai tranquillo


Ma io sono tranquillissimo .. :rotfl:

Poi sai.. c'è chi si mette in casa gente che come si trova un gradino sopra, ti schiaccia come una popò di cane..

Saranno quelli a doversi preoccupare, giusto? :carneval:


----------



## random (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa interessi Random è un po’ random, cambia sempre.





Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia dignità non la faccio dipendere dall'uccello di un tale che manco so chi sia, ne da altro
> 
> E io penso alla MIA dignità...
> 
> ...


Ma cosa vuole davvero Random? Perchè cambia continuamente versione? Forse è anche metereopatico ?
La risposta è difficile.
Random vuole l'impossibile: una punizione esemplare alla/della moglie, ma al contempo vuole anche che la famiglia continui normalmente ad andare avanti come qualche mese fa. Perchè qualche mese fa andava bene...ma bene davvero.

Qui non c'è un tradimento normale con tutto quello che ne consegue: insicurezza della fedeltà del partner, mancanza di intimità, Neanche io ho voluto/potuto  inserire una terza persona  tra di noi. Diventa difficile valutare dal di fuori appieno la rabbia che nasce nel vedere che una cosa che funzionava alla perfezione adesso non può più funzionare. Perchè a me non sta più bene. Perchè non la voglio più. Ma allo stesso tempo la vorrei ancora. Sapete quale sarebbe la soluzione migliore ? Una amnesia che cancelli gli ultimi tre mesi di vita. Vorrei non aver saputo niente. 

In questo momento nulla di quello che lei farà potrà mai essere sufficiente. Sono condannato a rilanciare continuamente la posta perchè tutto quello che farà lei, o che farò io,  avrà l'effetto di placare solo momentaneamente la rabbia. Rabbia che dopo un po risale spontanea, forte come prima.
Se, per assurdo,  la cacciassi di casa e lei andasse via, poi dovrei sobbarcarmi da solo tutto. Se vado via io, perderei tutto. Ma rimanerle accanto è una sofferenza. Non c'è nulla che non vada nel nostro rapporto attuale. Eppure nulla va più bene. E' difficile da spiegare.

Si è segnata in una palestra per sole donne, praticamente sotto casa. Mi ha chiesto se ne sono soddisfatto. Ovviamente no.

EDIT: ...o meglio si, sono soddisfatto. Ma solo per dieci minuti.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole davvero Random? Perchè cambia continuamente versione? Forse è anche metereopatico ?
> La risposta è difficile.
> Random vuole l'impossibile: una punizione esemplare alla/della moglie, ma al contempo vuole anche che la famiglia continui normalmente ad andare avanti come qualche mese fa. Perchè qualche mese fa andava bene...ma bene davvero.
> 
> ...


Palestra ok. Inizia a lavorare sul burka come ti accennava [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2018)

Perche' non c'e' nulla, una volta traditi, nulla, che l'altro possa fare per cancellare il tradimento.

Prima le hai chiesto di cambiare palestra, e adesso non ti interessa l'abbia fatto.

La pillola per dimenticare non esiste, per ora, pero' con gli anni passa il dolore, resta una punta di amarezza perenne.

Se si valuta che restare insieme e' meglio che separarsi, lo si fa.  Se ne vale la pena. Se entrambi vi tratterete con i guanti bianchi.


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io sono tranquillissimo .. :rotfl:
> 
> Poi sai.. c'è chi si mette in casa gente che come si trova un gradino sopra, ti schiaccia come una popò di cane..
> 
> Saranno quelli a doversi preoccupare, giusto? :carneval:


Si dovrebbe preoccupare anche chi si scambia le corna tra marito e moglie e sono contenti . 

Qui comunque nessuno a parlato di schiacciare qualcuno. Solito sistema di interpretare e non leggere.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe preoccupare anche chi si scambia le corna tra marito e moglie e sono contenti .
> 
> Qui comunque nessuno a parlato di schiacciare qualcuno. Solito sistema di interpretare e non leggere.


Sei tu che hai parlato del fatto che non c'è trattativa?

Chiedi a qualsiasi mediatore per la corretta interpretazione.

Quanto alle corna ripeto.. ognuno pensi alle sue e a come incidono ancora sul suo umore generale a distanza di lustri.. :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai parlato del fatto che non c'è trattativa?
> 
> Chiedi a qualsiasi mediatore per la corretta interpretazione.
> 
> Quanto alle corna ripeto.. ognuno pensi alle sue .. :rotfl:


E non esserci trattativa vuol dire schiacciare?. Se ognuno deve pensare alle sue corna, mi spieghi cosa ci fai in questo forum ad elargire le tue perle di saggezza?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E non esserci trattativa vuol dire schiacciare?. Se ognuno deve pensare alle sue corna, mi spieghi cosa ci fai in questo forum ad elargire le tue perle di saggezza?


Certo che sì.. ma è italiano, eh?

Se ti schiaccio ti tolgo margine di manovra, in forza di una mia posizione di superiorità

Ma è Italiano da 2° elementare questo.. 

Non lo sapevi?


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che sì.. ma è italiano, eh?
> 
> Se ti schiaccio ti tolgo margine di manovra, in forza di una mia posizione di superiorità
> 
> ...


Ti lascio con le tue seghe mentali


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ti lascio con le tue seghe mentali


Non lo sapevi.. vabbè dai.. ora lo sai :rotfl:

E ricordati.. schiacciare in forza di una superiorità che ci proviene da una situazione è una caratteristica i portatori della quale è bene tenerli alla larga..

Si vive male, con certa gente.. è di vita ce ne è una sola


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia dignità non la faccio dipendere dall'uccello di un tale che manco so chi sia, ne da altro
> 
> E io penso alla MIA dignità...
> 
> ...


Minkia, che sportivo che sei.  Fin troppo!


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo sapevi.. vabbè dai.. ora lo sai :rotfl:
> 
> E ricordati.. schiacciare in forza di una superiorità che ci proviene da una situazione è una caratteristica i portatori della quale è bene tenerli alla larga..
> 
> Si vive male, con certa gente.. è di vita ce ne è una sola


Continua pure a rovellarti e a costruirti i tuoi castelli di carta. 

Non trattare non vuol dire schiacciare, non vuol dire distruggere l'altra persona, vuol dire che non ti ascolto e nemmeno lo voglio fare. Cosa vuoi trattare con chi ti ha pugnalato alle spalle? Tu trateresti con chi è venuto a rubati in casa e poi ti ha chiesto scusa ( ovviamente fasulle) per ammorbidire la pena?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In questo caso (tradimento ) la trattativa non esiste. Non sei nella posizione di trattare.


Ma è lui che la fa :facepalm:


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è lui che la fa :facepalm:


Lo so che è lui, si fa trattare come un cagnolino.


----------



## farmer (21 Marzo 2018)

Random ci vuole tempo solo quello lenisce il dolore,se sei disposto a sopportare, ad ingoiare qualche volta, vedrai che tutto si aggiustera', ci saranno anche momenti belli, se saprai aspettare. Conosco una coppia che con il tempo ce l'ha fatta........Ma dovrete impegnarvi moooolto tutti e due


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole davvero Random? Perchè cambia continuamente versione? Forse è anche metereopatico ?
> La risposta è difficile.
> Random vuole l'impossibile: una punizione esemplare alla/della moglie, ma al contempo vuole anche che la famiglia continui normalmente ad andare avanti come qualche mese fa. Perchè qualche mese fa andava bene...ma bene davvero.
> 
> ...


La rabbia è normale.
La rabbia chiede un risarcimento. Il risarcimento dovrebbe consistere nel vedere il traditore strisciare ai piedi del tradito. Ma, non solo nessun traditore lo farà mai, ma nemmeno funzionerebbe sia perché non sarebbe sufficiente, sia perché sarebbe troppo, sarebbe una umiliazione autoinflitta che causerebbe un contro rancore, toglierebbe anche più stima nei confronti del tradito e, paradossalmente, anche nei confronti del traditore.
La rabbia è cattiva consigliera e fa fare cazzate. Ne hai già fatte.
Prendi fiato.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> vuol dire che non ti ascolto e nemmeno lo voglio fare.


Ma guarda che io lo capisco che la tua ferita è ancora sanguinante.. ma io non ci posso fare nulla , se io ritengo che la persona che fino a prova contraria ho scelto io, sia meritevole di ascolto anche in una situazione simile

Capisco che sarebbe bello ascoltarla solo quando dice che son tanto figo, sono un uomo meraviglioso, sono un macho terrificante.. che un uomo come me ne nascerà uno ogni 3000 anni

Però .. io voglio ascoltarla anche quando è più scomoda la musica per le mie orecchie

Mi dispiace se ne resti sconvolto.. ma io ascolto.

Ascoltare è non sempre bello, lo so.

E tapparsi le orecchie lo capisco.. lo capisco perfettamente


----------



## Mat78 (21 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io lo capisco che la tua ferita è ancora sanguinante.. ma io non ci posso fare nulla , se io ritengo che la persona che fino a prova contraria ho scelto io, sia meritevole di ascolto anche in una situazione simile
> 
> Capisco che sarebbe bello ascoltarla solo quando dice che son tanto figo, sono un uomo meraviglioso, sono un macho terrificante.. che un uomo come me ne nascerà uno ogni 3000 anni
> 
> ...


La mia ferita? Ma di cosa parli. Io ho voltato pagina il passato è passato. Anche io ascolto ma lo faccio con le persone che sono meritevoli di ascolto. Chi mi ha tradito sia nell'amicizia che in amore per me perde questo diritto.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io stesso chiesi a mia moglie di riattivare la visibilità di accesso su wp. Ovviamente lei non lo fece. Per me quel piccolo gesto era importante.





Mat78 ha detto:


> Chi mi ha tradito sia nell'amicizia che in amore per me perde questo diritto.


Diciamo che al di là di tanti proclami teorici, poi c'è sempre la realtà del campo a dare i verdetti

E da quanto hai scritto, l'unico diritto che ti sei pure umiliato a mendicare, e che persino (giustamente) ti è stato negato, è stato negato a te, che a discorsi, e da tradito, i diritti avresti dovuto toglierli ..

E credo che tutto questo dovrebbe fare molto riflettere un po' tutti noi..


----------



## farmer (22 Marzo 2018)

Come dice brunetta la rabbia è una cattiva consigliera, e tu di rabbia ne hai tanta da smaltire,l'importante ora è non seguire i consigli di essa.hai scritto cose importanti, che sei innamorato, che ti attrae fisicamente, che eravate (per me siete) una famiglia perfetta  e che avete passato degli anni bellissimi insieme, concentrati su queste cose e rifletti. Butteresti all'aria tutto questo di buono che c'è stato e che c'è  (ricordati dei figli ) per una scopata di 10 anni fa che poi è finita lì  (non c'è stata una relazione )?.Io ci penserei 10000 volte. Se lasci, una volta passata la rabbia, dovrai fare i conti con dolori peggiori, la mancanza dei figli,magari cresciuti da un altro papà, vedere lei, che ti piace, passeggiare insieme ad un altro, ce la faresti? Ora con la rabbia che ti ritrovi dici si, ma dopo?  Provaci senza fare più cazzate. .....Se poi non va non va e puoi sempre mollare tutto, ma devi provarci soprattutto per i figli. ....Il tempo e il dialogo guariscono tutti i mali ricordatelo


----------



## Outdider (22 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Come dice brunetta la rabbia è una cattiva consigliera, e tu di rabbia ne hai tanta da smaltire,l'importante ora è non seguire i consigli di essa.hai scritto cose importanti, che sei innamorato, che ti attrae fisicamente, che eravate (per me siete) una famiglia perfetta  e che avete passato degli anni bellissimi insieme, concentrati su queste cose e rifletti. Butteresti all'aria tutto questo di buono che c'è stato e che c'è  (ricordati dei figli ) per una scopata di 10 anni fa che poi è finita lì  (non c'è stata una relazione )?.Io ci penserei 10000 volte. Se lasci, una volta passata la rabbia, dovrai fare i conti con dolori peggiori, la mancanza dei figli,magari cresciuti da un altro papà, vedere lei, che ti piace, passeggiare insieme ad un altro, ce la faresti? Ora con la rabbia che ti ritrovi dici si, ma dopo?  Provaci senza fare più cazzate. .....Se poi non va non va e puoi sempre mollare tutto, ma devi provarci soprattutto per i figli. ....Il tempo e il dialogo guariscono tutti i mali ricordatelo



Non sempre è così [MENTION=7448]farmer[/MENTION]


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che al di là di tanti proclami teorici, poi c'è sempre la realtà del campo a dare i verdetti
> 
> E da quanto hai scritto, l'unico diritto che ti sei pure umiliato a mendicare, e che persino (giustamente) ti è stato negato, è stato negato a te, che a discorsi, e da tradito, i diritti avresti dovuto toglierli ..
> 
> E credo che tutto questo dovrebbe fare molto riflettere un po' tutti noi..


Rifletti pure quanto vuoi ed agisci come vuoi. Qui ognuno dice la sua e nessuno da verdetti ma opinioni. Se non ti sta bene sentire pareri diversi dal tuo questo è un tuo problema.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se non ti sta bene sentire pareri diversi dal tuo questo è un tuo problema.


Non solo mi sta bene sentire pareri diversi, ma mi diverte anche..

Specialmente se chi da pareri (su casini altrui) quando era nel casino lui, ha ben pensato di andare perfino a mendicare dalla controparte patetiche concessioni (negate). 

Viva la dignità :rotfl:


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non solo mi sta bene sentire pareri diversi, ma mi diverte anche..
> 
> Specialmente se chi da pareri (su casini altrui) quando era nel casino lui, ha ben pensato di andare perfino a mendicare dalla controparte patetiche concessioni (negate).
> 
> Viva la dignità :rotfl:


Sei supponente e cattivo di animo per dare una risposta così, cercare  il punto debole e poi colpire. Secondo me, lui giustamente fece quella richiesta, sappiamo tutti che i social e messaggerie sono strumento per tenere relazioni segrete....dalla risposta della moglie capì molte cose....non voglio dilungarmi su tematiche tipo le richieste, anche folli,  del tradito e i gesti che il traditore DEVE fare per aiutare il tradito a recuperare fiducia....se ne è già scritto per pagine e pagine...ma la tua risposta è veramente la risposta di una persona "grama".


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non solo mi sta bene sentire pareri diversi, ma mi diverte anche..  Specialmente se chi da pareri (su casini altrui) quando era nel casino lui, ha ben pensato di andare perfino a mendicare dalla controparte patetiche concessioni (negate).   Viva la dignità :rotfl:


  Fare delle richieste -è- mendicare qualcosa di patetico? Lo chiedo senza ombra di polemica eh. Sei sicuro? Ma sicuro sicuro? Lo è anche la richiesta di prendersi cura di noi? Dei figli eventualmente? Di assumersi un impegno? Anche qui: Quale è il minimo sindacale accettabile? Perchè detto per inciso, a me vivere con una persona alla quale non posso chiedere nulla sembrerebbe di vivere con una estranea. Eppoi non ho capito perchè a manifestare dei bisogni e dei desideri debba essere un soggetto di dignità. I rapporti sono (tutti) oggetto di contrattazioni che ci piaccia o no.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sei supponente e cattivo di animo per dare una risposta così, cercare  il punto debole e poi colpire.


Io non colpisco, indico.. 

A pieno (eventuale) beneficio di chi riceve l'indicazione, se ha 15 secondi di coraggio per guardarsi dentro con serietà

Che a fare i croci col culo degli altri son tutti bravi (tanto il culo è il suo.. mica il mio)


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non colpisco, indico..
> 
> A pieno (eventuale) beneficio di chi riceve l'indicazione, se ha 15 secondi di coraggio per guardarsi dentro con serietà
> 
> Che a fare i croci col culo degli altri son tutti bravi (tanto il culo è il suo.. mica il mio)



...leggi la risposta che ti ha dato SPLEEN lì trovi indicazioni....tu sei un masturbatore di parole .....non indichi un bel nulla


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Fare delle richieste -è- mendicare qualcosa di patetico? Lo chiedo senza ombra di polemica eh. Sei sicuro? Ma sicuro sicuro? Lo è anche la richiesta di prendersi cura di noi? Dei figli eventualmente? Di assumersi un impegno?


Stai allargando a dismisura il panorama.. non so con quale finalità

Mentre io mi riferisco al contesto specifico, e alla richiesta particolare

Sono sicurissimo che hai ben chiaro questo

E in questo contesto , e considerato quanto il nostro amico "predica" sulle situazioni altrui (niente dialogo, nessun cedimento, non c'è nulla da dire, non c'è nulla da spiegare, non c'è nulla da ascoltare) beh.....

Si.. 

Direi che è MOLTO patetico


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> tu sei un masturbatore di parole .....non indichi un bel nulla


E allora devi rivedere il post che hai scritto prima, mi sa..


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora devi rivedere il post che hai scritto prima, mi sa..


indicare e sproloquiare sono due cose diverse


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> indicare e sproloquiare sono due cose diverse


Se per te è uno sproloquio non lo so..

Io indico una incongruenza sul PROPRIO modus operandi avuto a suo tempo, rispetto agli interventi su TERZI nei casini, con cui si cerca di sospingerli verso modus operandi molto diversi .. 

E lo faccio non prendendo spunto dalla mia fantasia, ma da quanto scritto di pugno e (si spera) con coscienza, da chi leggo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> ...leggi la risposta che ti ha dato SPLEEN lì trovi indicazioni....tu sei un masturbatore di parole .....non indichi un bel nulla


L'ho letta molto bene e ho spiegato

Non è un problema per me, se hai necessità di etichettarmi in qualche maniera: "tu sei un..."

O se hai bisogno di appoggiarti a qualche altro utente per dar peso alla tua osservazione

Io so cosa ho inteso segnalare..


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio vedo che altre persone ti hanno risposto nella maniera corretta e comprensibile. Hanno perfettamente centrato quanto ho detto e sopratutto su come la pensano di te. Non ho altro da aggiungere. Ed ora riparti con un altra delle tue supercazzole, indirizzato alla mia persona. A un altra cosa, io non ho mendicanto nulla. Dopo un tradimento col cavolo che vai a farti i fatti tuoi sui vari social e  wp o esci sola/o con amici o vai in palestra come se nulla fosse (queste ultimi due esempi non mi riguardano). Se tu sei abituato a farla passare tutto a tarallucci e vino, contento te ( parli così perché sei un traditore ). Sei sotto analisi e sotto controllo ( e si lo ripeto sotto controllo) visto che me l' hai messo nel culo. Non lo accetti? Stammi bene e vai pure a scopare con chi vuoi. È il traditore che deve muovere il culo, fare delle rinunce su libertà che prima aveva. La fiducia non esiste più e siccome io non volevo vivere in uno stato di polizia per tutta la vita è visto che lei continuava a farsi i cazzi suoi senza sciogliere dubbi o aiutarmi a ritrovare la fiducia (impossibile per me) con anche un semplice gesto di vedere gli accessi wp ( ed è stata l'unica richiesta perché ho fatto), gli ho detto addio.


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho letta molto bene e ho spiegato
> 
> Non è un problema per me, se hai necessità di etichettarmi in qualche maniera: "tu sei un..."
> 
> ...


l ho fatto per evitare di scrivere lo stesso concetto.....quello che intendevo era chiaro sin dal primo post, da prima che spleen scrivesse il suo.....poi se vuoi continuare a "masturbare" le parole continua pure....una ultima cosa: mi appoggio anche a MAT78 .....


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> l ho fatto per evitare di scrivere lo stesso concetto.....quello che intendevo era chiaro sin dal primo post, da prima che spleen scrivesse il suo.....poi se vuoi continuare a "masturbare" le parole continua pure....una ultima cosa: mi appoggio anche a MAT78 .....


Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


devo dire che l tuo pensiero  filosofico mi trova d'accordo posso scrivere like o quoto?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


mitico


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


Blaise, sei l'unico traditore che ha il mio rispetto sulla faccia della terra


----------



## Luciano632 (22 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> devo dire che l tuo pensiero  filosofico mi trova d'accordo posso scrivere like o quoto?



ora si dice "te lo appoggio"


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Palestra ok. Inizia a lavorare sul burka come ti accennava @_Ginevra65_


non si risolve col burka, questo non lo ha ancora capito o meglio lo ha capito ma insiste su richieste sbagliate.

Quando riuscirà se vorrà, potrà vedere le cose da un'altra angolazione. Fino ad allora vivrà una vita di sfinimento.
Contento lui.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Blaise, sei l'unico traditore che ha il mio rispetto sulla faccia della terra


Alle volte basta un "gomito".. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho letta molto bene e ho spiegato
> 
> Non è un problema per me, se hai necessità di etichettarmi in qualche maniera: "tu sei un..."
> 
> ...





Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio vedo che altre persone ti hanno risposto nella maniera corretta e comprensibile. Hanno perfettamente centrato quanto ho detto e sopratutto su come la pensano di te. Non ho altro da aggiungere. Ed ora riparti con un altra delle tue supercazzole, indirizzato alla mia persona. A un altra cosa, io non ho mendicanto nulla. Dopo un tradimento col cavolo che vai a farti i fatti tuoi sui vari social e  wp o esci sola/o con amici o vai in palestra come se nulla fosse (queste ultimi due esempi non mi riguardano). Se tu sei abituato a farla passare tutto a tarallucci e vino, contento te ( parli così perché sei un traditore ). Sei sotto analisi e sotto controllo ( e si lo ripeto sotto controllo) visto che me l' hai messo nel culo. Non lo accetti? Stammi bene e vai pure a scopare con chi vuoi. È il traditore che deve muovere il culo, fare delle rinunce su libertà che prima aveva. La fiducia non esiste più e siccome io non volevo vivere in uno stato di polizia per tutta la vita è visto che lei continuava a farsi i cazzi suoi senza sciogliere dubbi o aiutarmi a ritrovare la fiducia (impossibile per me) con anche un semplice gesto di vedere gli accessi wp ( ed è stata l'unica richiesta perché ho fatto), gli ho detto addio.


Con Skorpio si è discusso molto sulla sua idea che chiedere sia già un modo per riconoscere implicitamente (per lui direi esplicitamente) che l’altro non ha intenzione di dare quello che viene chiesto e se ciò che viene chiesto è un bisogno del richiedente significa che l’altro non vede il bisogno di chi dice di amare.
Io non condivido per nulla per diverse ragioni: 1) ognuno ha bisogni che l’altro può non immaginare 2) abbiamo il dono della parola, usiamolo! 3) l’idea di una relazione in cui si vedono i bisogni e li si soddisfa senza richiesta è una relazione di maternage.

Questo per dire che parla di sé.

PERÒ è vero che quando si è traditi si perdono tutti i riferimenti e ci si attacca ad appigli fragili e anche a volte sbagliati.
Quindi credo che la comprensione per lo stato d’animo del tradito, che ben conosco, non debba portare a sostenere uno spreco di energie su obiettivi sbagliati.
Personalmente non capisco nemmeno come in una così grave crisi coniugale si possa aver voglia di andare in palestra.
Però io non sono mai stata una amante della attività fisica e l’ho sempre fatta per dovere e quindi non avrei nessuna voglia di farla. So che c’è chi si scarica mente e rabbia correndo, ad esempio, e ne ha bisogno, quindi posso pensare che sia un bisogno fisico continuare.

Quello che trovo ridicolo* è chiedere di cambiare palestra immaginando, come qualcuno ha scritto, scenari pornografici di una donna che ricerca sesso con chi capita. Se così fosse la palestra sarebbe del tutto irrilevante. 

(*non Random, ma la richiesta)


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio vedo che altre persone ti hanno risposto nella maniera corretta e comprensibile. Hanno perfettamente centrato quanto ho detto e sopratutto su come la pensano di te. Non ho altro da aggiungere. Ed ora riparti con un altra delle tue supercazzole, indirizzato alla mia persona. A un altra cosa, io non ho mendicanto nulla. Dopo un tradimento col cavolo che vai a farti i fatti tuoi sui vari social e  wp o esci sola/o con amici o vai in palestra come se nulla fosse (queste ultimi due esempi non mi riguardano). Se tu sei abituato a farla passare tutto a tarallucci e vino, contento te ( parli così perché sei un traditore ). Sei sotto analisi e sotto controllo ( e si lo ripeto sotto controllo) visto che me l' hai messo nel culo. Non lo accetti? Stammi bene e vai pure a scopare con chi vuoi. È il traditore che deve muovere il culo, fare delle rinunce su libertà che prima aveva. La fiducia non esiste più e siccome io non volevo vivere in uno stato di polizia per tutta la vita è visto che lei continuava a farsi i cazzi suoi senza sciogliere dubbi o aiutarmi a ritrovare la fiducia (impossibile per me) con anche un semplice gesto di vedere gli accessi wp ( ed è stata l'unica richiesta perché ho fatto), gli ho detto addio.


Se come sostieni era (per te) impossibile, dovresti rivalutare le tue "richieste" di allora.. e soprattutto segnalare a chi oggi è in quella situazione di valutare molto bene le sue..


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole davvero Random? Perchè cambia continuamente versione? Forse è anche metereopatico ?
> La risposta è difficile.
> Random vuole l'impossibile: una punizione esemplare alla/della moglie, ma al contempo vuole anche che la famiglia continui normalmente ad andare avanti come qualche mese fa. Perchè qualche mese fa andava bene...ma bene davvero.
> 
> ...


Random hai descritto benissimo lo stallo che si prova dopo un tradimento...specialmente se è una coppia affiatata che è insieme praticamente da sempre e si ama ancora....diventi una terra di mezzo...si resta fermi al bivio.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sei supponente e cattivo di animo per dare una risposta così, cercare  il punto debole e poi colpire. Secondo me, lui giustamente fece quella richiesta, ....





Luciano632 ha detto:


> l ho fatto per evitare di scrivere lo stesso concetto.....quello che intendevo era chiaro sin dal primo post, da prima che spleen scrivesse il suo.....poi se vuoi continuare a "masturbare" le parole continua pure....una ultima cosa: mi appoggio anche a MAT78 .....


È questo il tuo primo post, giusto?

Bene. 
Quella richiesta per me NON fu giusta, Perché sfruttava una posizione di potere acquisita con "dono" Delle corna. 

Si può andare, se non ce la si fa.

Si può anche fare quella richiesta e ottenerla (palestra es Random)

Ma il rapporto nella relazione cambia, e regredisce all'infantilismo. E scivola nella vessazione

Per me


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se come sostieni era (per te) impossibile, dovresti rivalutare le tue "richieste" di allora.. e soprattutto segnalare a chi oggi è in quella situazione di valutare molto bene le sue..


Richieste? Ho fatto una richiesta per metterla alla prova. Certo che deve valutare ed io dico come la penso come fai tu, con la differenza che tu attacchi chi la pensa diversamente. Per me è ripeto per me dopo un tradimento non si può ricostruire un bel niente,  ma non per il tradimento in sé che io non reputo un errore ma un qualcosa di cercato, voluto e goduto, ma per le energie , i soldi ed il tempo che il traditore ha dedicato all'altro/a rubandolo al rispettivo coniuge ed ai figli.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il tuo primo post, giusto?
> 
> Bene.
> Quella richiesta per me NON fu giusta, Perché sfruttava una posizione di potere acquisita con "dono" Delle corna.
> ...


La vessazione  lo fa chi tradisce. Causa effetto. Ricordi?


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> ora si dice "te lo appoggio"


Piano piano...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Richieste? Ho fatto una richiesta per metterla alla prova. Certo che deve valutare ed io dico come la penso come fai tu, con la differenza che tu attacchi chi la pensa diversamente. *Per me è ripeto per me *dopo un tradimento non si può ricostruire un bel niente,  ma non per il tradimento in sé che io non reputo un errore ma un qualcosa di cercato, voluto e goduto, ma per le energie , i soldi ed il tempo che il traditore ha dedicato all'altro/a rubandolo al rispettivo coniuge ed ai figli.


 difatti è soggettivo, la perdita di una persona cara, un divorzio, la perdita del lavoro fatto da più di 30 anni.
Ci sono persone che si incastrano e non superano, altre che riescono ad affrontare le nuove situazioni con spirito nuovo, diverso, vedono altre opportunità attraverso quello che è successo.

Soggettivo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Richieste? Ho fatto una richiesta per metterla alla prova.



Prova di che????

Che prova è? Siamo a giochi senza frontiere??

Hai fatto una richiesta di limitazione di una sua NORMALE libertà di cui tutti i cittadini italiani godono per legge, lo sai questo?? :rotfl:

Ti rendi conto di questo o no??

Quale era la prova? Cosa doveva provare accettando??

Che chinava il capo?? 

Che te ne fai di una persona che china il capo?.. spiega


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La vessazione  lo fa chi tradisce. Causa effetto. Ricordi?


Si ricordo

E ti chiedo

Questo autorizza a vessare a propria volta??

Chiedo.. 

Non è un attacco, è una domanda.

Chiedo


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prova di che????
> 
> Che prova è? Siamo a giochi senza frontiere??
> 
> ...


Che me ne faccio di una traditrice? Spiega


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difatti è soggettivo, la perdita di una persona cara, un divorzio, la perdita del lavoro fatto da più di 30 anni.
> Ci sono persone che si incastrano e non superano, altre che riescono ad affrontare le nuove situazioni con spirito nuovo, diverso, vedono altre opportunità attraverso quello che è successo.
> 
> Soggettivo


Vedono opportunità o si adeguano? Quale spirito nuovo riesci a trovare? Quando sposo una persona è perché ho scelto quella persona, per com'è per come la pensa per come si comporta ecc... si cresce insieme e si cambia insieme. Dopo un tradimento è un qualcosa di nuovo che io non ho scelto, un cambiamento che io non ho scelto, ma è una decisione unilaterale che io non accetto.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

Qui i traditori diranno che alla famiglia non hanno mai fatto mancare nulla..... 
Dovrebbe partire dai traditori un cambiamento drastico senza attendere richieste ...
Se si vuole recuperare un rapporto dovrebbero dimostrare di essere limpidi verso il tradito/a ...
Fare richieste è inutile se dall'altra parte non c'è volontà.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho letta molto bene e ho spiegato
> 
> Non è un problema per me, se hai necessità di etichettarmi in qualche maniera: "tu sei un..."
> 
> ...





Mat78 ha detto:


> Che me ne faccio di una traditrice? Spiega


Puoi non fartene nulla e chiudi.
Ma è assurdo mettere condizioni per giustificare, attraverso la non ottemperanza, il fatto di scegliere di lasciare, scelta già fatta.
Hai presente le richieste alla Serbia prima dello scoppio della Prima Guerra Mondiale?

[FONT=&quot]_Il governo serbo si doveva impegnare inoltre:
_[/FONT]

_« 1. A sopprimere qualsiasi pubblicazione che inciti all'odio e al disprezzo nei confronti della monarchia austro-ungarica […];
2. A sciogliere immediatamente la società denominata Narodna Odbrana e confiscarne tutti i mezzi di propaganda, nonché a procedere in ugual modo contro altre società e loro branche in Serbia coinvolte in attività di propaganda contro la monarchia austro-ungarica [...];
3. A eliminare senza ulteriore indugio dalla pubblica istruzione del proprio paese [...] qualunque cosa induca o potrebbe indurre a fomentare la propaganda contro l'Austria-Ungheria;
4. A espellere dall'apparato militare e dalla pubblica amministrazione tutti gli ufficiali e i funzionari colpevoli di propaganda contro la monarchia austro-ungarica i cui nomi e le cui azioni il governo austro-ungarico si riserva il diritto di comunicare al Regio governo [serbo];
5. Ad accettare la collaborazione in Serbia di rappresentanti del governo austro-ungarico per la soppressione del movimento sovversivo diretto contro l'integrità territoriale della monarchia [austro-ungarica];
6. Ad adottare misure giudiziarie contro i complici del complotto del 28 giugno che si trovano sul territorio serbo; delegati del governo austro-ungarico prenderanno parte all'indagine a ciò attinente;
7. A provvedere con la massima urgenza all'arresto del maggiore Voijslav Tankošić e di un funzionario serbo a nome Milan Ciganović, che i risultati delle indagini dimostrano coinvolti nella cospirazione;
8. A prevenire con misure efficaci la cooperazione delle autorità serbe al traffico illecito di armi ed esplosivi oltre frontiera, a licenziare e punire severamente i funzionari dell'ufficio doganale di Schabatz e Loznica, rei di avere assistito i preparatori del crimine di Sarajevo agevolandone il passaggio oltre frontiera;
9. A fornire all'Imperial regio governo [austro-ungarico] spiegazioni in merito alle ingiustificate espressioni di alti ufficiali serbi […] i quali [...] non hanno esitato sin dal crimine del 28 giugno a esprimersi pubblicamente in termini ostili nei confronti del governo austro-ungarico; e infine;
10. A notificare senza indugio all'Imperial regio governo [austro-ungarico] l'adozione delle misure previste nei precedenti punti[SUP][21][/SUP]. »_


Non è stato accettato solo il 5!
Condizioni inaccettabili accettate e l’inutile strage per il punto 5!


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Che me ne faccio di una traditrice? Spiega


Io ti ho fatto notare che alla traditrice tu hai chiesto cose per la "tua" fiducia perduta"

Sapendo che non la avresti ritrovata comunque, come hai scritto più e più volte 

Per cui, che significa per te chiedere (e magari ottenere) se poi come dici non te ne fai nulla??

Se io chiedo e ottengo, poi dovrei essere felice

Hai letto [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] quanto è felice che la.moglie va alla palestra per donne?

E allora?? Che chiedi a fare??

Chiedo


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il tuo primo post, giusto?
> 
> Bene.
> Quella richiesta per me NON fu giusta, *Perché sfruttava una posizione di potere acquisita con "dono" Delle corna. *
> ...



Come dire che se mi investi con la macchina automaticamente come vittima acquisisco una posizione di potere e pertanto sarebbe iniquo chiederti, nel caso tu non ci arrivassi da solo, un risarcimento.
Meno male che esistono le assicurazioni...


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi non fartene nulla e chiudi.
> Ma è assurdo mettere condizioni per giustificare, attraverso la non ottemperanza, il fatto di scegliere di lasciare, scelta già fatta.
> Hai presente le richieste alla Serbia prima dello scoppio della Prima Guerra Mondiale?
> http://www.esercito.difesa.it/storia/grande-guerra/Pagine/L-ultimatum-austriaco-alla-Serbia.aspx


Nessuna giustificazione solo fatti a cui si doveva dare una risposta.

Avete mai ascoltato la canzone di jovanotti mi fido di te? La la scrisse dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie con cruciani. Li chiede cosa si è disposti a perdere.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi non fartene nulla e chiudi. Ma è assurdo mettere condizioni per giustificare, attraverso la non ottemperanza, il fatto di scegliere di lasciare, scelta già fatta. Hai presente le richieste alla Serbia prima dello scoppio della Prima Guerra Mondiale? http://www.esercito.difesa.it/storia/grande-guerra/Pagine/L-ultimatum-austriaco-alla-Serbia.aspx


  Chiedere trasparenza su fb è una richiesta inacettabile? Paragonabile ad un ultimatum pretestuoso? Chiedo eh, giusto per sapere di cosa parliamo.  Attenti però che a giudicare la pretestuosità delle richieste si finisce pure per rilevare la pretestuosità delle risposte di cui sono l'altra faccia della medaglia. (Come nel caso di Random del resto, dove lei aveva giocato la carta della palestra lontana per tenerlo sulla corda, cosa che lui ha scritto e della quale nessuno si ricorda). Il linguaggio è ambivalente e ambidirezionale, sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire che se mi investi con la macchina automaticamente come vittima acquisisco una posizione di potere e pertanto sarebbe iniquo chiederti, nel caso tu non ci arrivassi da solo, un risarcimento.


Qui si discute sul RISARCIMENTO

Cosa chiedi da investito?

Di investire sua figlia col la tua macchina e mandarla all'ospedale?

E GODERE nel vedere questo che ti ha investito che si dispera mentre raccoglie il mucchio d'ossa di sua figlia che gli lasci a terra?

Chiedo


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *Chiedere trasparenza su fb è una richiesta inacettabile?* Paragonabile ad un ultimatum pretestuoso? Chiedo eh, giusto per sapere di cosa parliamo.  Attenti però che a giudicare la pretestuosità delle richieste si finisce pure per rilevare la pretestuosità delle risposte di cui sono l'altra faccia della medaglia. (Come nel caso di Random del resto, dove lei aveva giocato la carta della palestra lontana per tenerlo sulla corda, cosa che lui ha scritto e della quale nessuno si ricorda). Il linguaggio è ambivalente e ambidirezionale, sempre.


Dovrebbe arrivarci da sola la parte traditrice.
Già il fatto che venga avanzata una richiesta del genere da parte del tradito mostra la totale mancanza di empatia.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiedere trasparenza su fb è una richiesta inacettabile?


Nulla è inaccettabile se c'è chi dall'altra parte accetta

Il punto è PERCHÉ chiedo

E se dopo FB ti chiedo anche il cellulare

E se dopo il cellulare ti chiedo anche di non frequentare il tal posto

E se dopo tutto questo sono ancora lì incarognito come prima e chiedo ancora

E si scivola nella vessazione

Questo è il meccanismo che si discute

E lo chiedo a chi appunto ha chiesto, che in teoria dovrebbe sapere dove sta il beneficio di una propria richiesta accolta.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe arrivarci da sola la parte traditrice. Già il fatto che venga avanzata una richiesta del genere da parte del tradito mostra la totale mancanza di empatia.


  La pretestuosità infatti non è una questione solo di richieste....... è una  questione di posizioni.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe arrivarci da sola la parte traditrice.


Esatto

Lo devi dire a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] però.. che mi contesta talvolta il discorso del "chiedere" :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedono opportunità o si adeguano? Quale spirito nuovo riesci a trovare? Quando sposo una persona è perché ho scelto quella persona, per com'è per come la pensa per come si comporta ecc... si cresce insieme e si cambia insieme. Dopo un tradimento è un qualcosa di nuovo che io non ho scelto, un cambiamento che io non ho scelto, ma è una decisione unilaterale che io non accetto.


Questa condizione è una dissonanza cognitiva ovvero ci si trova in una condizione di disorientamento rispetto a uno degli elementi principali che costituiscono riferimenti e sicurezza della vita.
È una condizione riferita nei romanzi ottocenteschi quando di fronte alla invasione della patria e alla fine del rapporto d’amore ci si suicida. Ma a me Jacopo Ortiz sembrava un cretino anche quando avevo diciott’anni.
La dissonanza cognitiva la comprendo benissimo, ma bisogna comprendere di cosa si tratta.
In realtà si tratta di un errore di lettura della realtà.
La persona che si sceglie la Si sceglie in base ad alcuni aspetti che ci fanno trascurare altri. Ma soprattutto, durante la relazione tendiamo a ignorare tutte le note dissonanti. Un po’ come chi non apprezza il jazz cerca di ritrovare la melodia originale. Più cerchiamo ci impegniamo (naturalmente non consapevolmente) a mettere a fuoco ciò che rassicura il nostro quadro di riferimento, più restiamo disorientati quando il tradimento squarcia il velo e ci mostra la realtà.
La realtà è che la persona è diversa da come abbiamo voluto ostinatamente vederla. È segno di rigidità mentale (ripeto che è comprensibile perché ho vissuto la situazione) voler ripristinare non tanto la situazione precedente nella quale vivevamo bene, quanto pretendere che il traditore sia complice del nostro autoinganno.
Avete presenta Matrix? Volete la pillola per restare in Matrix? La pillola è la palestra o qualsiasi altra cosa?
Fa bene il traditore se non ve la dà.
Certamente, come dice il vero traditore di Matrix che sceglie di tornare a non sapere, il sapore della bistecca era tanto buono...

Accettare la realtà è durissimo.
È durissimo soprattutto se abbiamo valori solidi e siamo intransigenti, anche con noi stessi, come me, perché accettare la realtà significa accettare che quella persona è proprio TUTTO quello che è anche quelle parti che non avevamo visto, non avevamo voluto vedere. In questo caso, se non ci va bene, dobbiamo non solo rinunciare a quella persona, ma anche al nostro mondo di sicurezza perché dobbiamo riconoscere che è solo una realtà illusoria.
Ebbene si tutti viviamo in Matrix.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui si discute sul RISARCIMENTO
> 
> *Cosa chiedi da investito?
> *
> ...


Quello che la legge ti consente di chiedere, ovviamente. Teoricamente tutto quello che è necessario a me per riacquistare la mia salute e ottenere un rimborso economico nel caso siano mutate per sempre le condizioni fisiche.
Ovviamente non è accettata la vendetta perché questa non può costituire alcun tipo di risarcimento per i danni subiti.
Diciamo che è previsto che se io, vittima, perdo qualcosa, l'altra parte debba contribuire in qualche modo a colmarla.
Il far finta di niente non è contemplato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire che se mi investi con la macchina automaticamente come vittima acquisisco una posizione di potere e pertanto sarebbe iniquo chiederti, nel caso tu non ci arrivassi da solo, un risarcimento.
> Meno male che esistono le assicurazioni...


Infatti hanno inventato le assicurazioni!


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Lo devi dire a @_Brunetta_ però.. che mi contesta talvolta il discorso del "chiedere" :carneval:


Dovrebbe ma... se non ci arriva glielo si fa capire.
E' un mettere alla prova chi ha sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Nessuna giustificazione solo fatti a cui si doveva dare una risposta.
> 
> Avete mai ascoltato la canzone di jovanotti mi fido di te? La la scrisse dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie con cruciani. Li chiede cosa si è disposti a perdere.


Con Cruciani...dicasi Cruciani. Peggio c’è stato solo Venditti mollato per Costanzo.

Chiedo scusa per l’O.T.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiedere trasparenza su fb è una richiesta inacettabile? Paragonabile ad un ultimatum pretestuoso? Chiedo eh, giusto per sapere di cosa parliamo.  Attenti però che a giudicare la pretestuosità delle richieste si finisce pure per rilevare la pretestuosità delle risposte di cui sono l'altra faccia della medaglia. (Come nel caso di Random del resto, dove lei aveva giocato la carta della palestra lontana per tenerlo sulla corda, cosa che lui ha scritto e della quale nessuno si ricorda). Il linguaggio è ambivalente e ambidirezionale, sempre.


Io avevo pensato di chiedere cambio di lavoro :facepalm:.
Sono cazzate!
Ma credo di aver scritto un post articolato e chiaro, dopo questo a cui hai risposto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che la legge ti consente di chiedere, ovviamente. Teoricamente tutto quello che è necessario a me per riacquistare la mia salute e ottenere un rimborso economico nel caso siano mutate per sempre le condizioni


Questo dipende da quanto leghi la tua salute di individuo alla tua relazione, è soggettivo

Io conosco una che ha chiesto di esser portata in crociera, come "risarcimento", ognuno chiede

Chiedo appunto dove sta il "godimento" nell'imporre all'altro Delle limitazioni che in genere si danno a un interdetto

È una domanda eh?.. 

C'è pure chi gode e si sente risarcito nel vedere che l'altro china il capo, mica è un reato

Espone solo parti oscure di se


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti hanno inventato le assicurazioni!


E malgrado queste sono in tanti a fuggire, evitando di assumersi le responsabilità e di risarcire le vittime.
Perché in fin dei conti di questo si tratta: dar prova di essere consapevoli di avere fatto male e di avere la volontà di aiutare e venire incontro a chi per colpa nostra sta male.
Se io faccio male a qualcuno e poi lo lascio sanguinante a terra e me ne vado al bar a divertirmi con gli amici perché non mi sento in dovere verso nessuno sono solo un essere abbietto e cinico.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe ma... se non ci arriva glielo si fa capire.
> E' un mettere alla prova chi ha sbagliato.


Io non ho sposato una interdetta, in questo mi sento fortunato


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che la legge ti consente di chiedere, ovviamente. Teoricamente tutto quello che è necessario a me per riacquistare la mia salute e ottenere un rimborso economico nel caso siano mutate per sempre le condizioni fisiche.
> Ovviamente non è accettata la vendetta perché questa non può costituire alcun tipo di risarcimento per i danni subiti.
> Diciamo che è previsto che se io, vittima, perdo qualcosa, l'altra parte debba contribuire in qualche modo a colmarla.
> Il far finta di niente non è contemplato.


Ma non vedi che qui si sta chiedendo all’investitore di togliere l’arbre magic?!


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo dipende da quanto leggo la tua salute di individuo alla tua relazione, è soggettivo
> 
> Io conosco una che ha chiesto di esser portata in crociera, come "risarcimento", ognuno chiede
> 
> ...


Lo sbaglio sta proprio nell'attribuire un godimento a uno stato di sofferenza.
Un tradito ha bisogno di PROVE dell'interesse reale del coniuge verso di sé, PROVE che non ha più in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento.
Quando le cerca vuole solo conferme che è possibile perdonare il torto subito e ricominciare a stare insieme.
Se queste prove non arrivano vengono invece confermate le ragioni che prevedono l'allontanamento da chi si è finalmente palesato come persona maldisposta e egoista.
Non tutti riescono a lasciare subito dopo aver subito un tradimento: molti sperano che ci sia ancora dell'interesse e della comprensione nei propri confronti e che la coppia abbia ancora un valore.
E hanno bisogno di attestazioni che certifichino questo valore.
Se andare in una palestra diventa più importante della sofferenza di un marito, si palesa finalmente l'inganno di una storia d'amore che non c'è più.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che qui si sta chiedendo all’investitore di togliere l’arbre magic?!


Se è quello che vuole e lo fa stare meglio, perché negarglielo?
Se ne faccio una questione di principio mostro solo poca attenzione per il dolore dell'altro.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo pensato di chiedere cambio di lavoro :facepalm:. Sono cazzate! Ma credo di aver scritto un post articolato e chiaro, dopo questo a cui hai risposto.


  No, non hai risposto se pure articolando hai spiegato qualcosa in più. Io dico una cosa diversa. Dico che non sono le richieste in se ad essere più o meno assurde, ad essere assurde e talvolta ridicole sono le "posizioni" che si vengono ad assumere in generale, sia da parte del traditore sia del tradito. Il problema non è fare una richiesta che se è legittima e razionale può pure essere accolta, il problema è il livello del linguaggio che si assume e la posizione che si "pretende" di far digerire all'altro. Le richieste possono essere un problema, anche le risposte e le proposte possono diventarlo. E ho messo in relazione, parlando di Random, anche una cosa ben precisa: Il tenerlo sulla corda da parte di lei nell' annunciargli che sarebbe andata nella palestra distante dove "sarebbe potuto succedere di tutto", detto da lei eh! Con la sua (di lui ) relativa richiesta di trasferimento ad una palestra sottocasa._______Ecco, io in questo tipo di "linguaggio" non vedo differenze nè esplicitre nè implicite._________Non so se mi sono spiegato, ultimamente mi sembra di venire spesso frainteso.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E malgrado queste sono in tanti a fuggire, evitando di assumersi le responsabilità e di risarcire le vittime.
> Perché in fin dei conti di questo si tratta: dar prova di essere consapevoli di avere fatto male e di avere la volontà di aiutare e venire incontro a chi per colpa nostra sta male.
> Se io faccio male a qualcuno e poi lo lascio sanguinante a terra e me ne vado al bar a divertirmi con gli amici perché non mi sento in dovere verso nessuno sono solo un essere abbietto e cinico.


Giusto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non hai risposto se pure articolando hai spiegato qualcosa in più. Io dico una cosa diversa. Dico che non sono le richieste in se ad essere più o meno assurde, ad essere assurde e talvolta ridicole sono le "posizioni" che si vengono ad assumere in generale, sia da parte del traditore sia del tradito. Il problema non è fare una richiesta che se è legittima e razionale può pure essere accolta, il problema è il livello del linguaggio che si assume e la posizione che si "pretende" di far digerire all'altro. Le richieste possono essere un problema, anche le risposte e le proposte possono diventarlo. E ho messo in relazione, parlando di Random, anche una cosa ben precisa: Il tenerlo sulla corda da parte di lei nell' annunciargli che sarebbe andata nella palestra distante dove "sarebbe potuto succedere di tutto". Con la sua (di lui ) relativa richiesta di trasferimento ad una palestra sottocasa._______Ecco, io in questo tipo di "linguaggio" non vedo differenze nè esplicitre nè implicite._________Non so se mi sono spiegato, ultimamente mi sembra di venire spesso frainteso.


Mi ripeto.
Il problema è che si vuole ripristinare una situazione ante tradimento, nel caso di Random ancora più assurdamente ante notizia di tradimento, che corrisponde al bisogno di sicurezza del tradito, ma non alla realtà.
E per avere prove che è possibile tornare in Matrix si chiede una prova d’amore che non prova niente!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non hai risposto se pure articolando hai spiegato qualcosa in più. Io dico una cosa diversa. Dico che non sono le richieste in se ad essere più o meno assurde, ad essere assurde e talvolta ridicole sono le "posizioni" che si vengono ad assumere in generale, sia da parte del traditore sia del tradito. Il problema non è fare una richiesta che se è legittima e razionale può pure essere accolta, il problema è il livello del linguaggio che si assume e la posizione che si "pretende" di far digerire all'altro. Le richieste possono essere un problema, anche le risposte e le proposte possono diventarlo. E ho messo in relazione, parlando di Random, anche una cosa ben precisa: Il tenerlo sulla corda da parte di lei nell' annunciargli che sarebbe andata nella palestra distante dove "sarebbe potuto succedere di tutto", detto da lei eh! Con la sua (di lui ) relativa richiesta di trasferimento ad una palestra sottocasa._______Ecco, io in questo tipo di "linguaggio" non vedo differenze nè esplicitre nè implicite._________Non so se mi sono spiegato, ultimamente mi sembra di venire spesso frainteso.


Poi le posizioni sono tutte ridicole perché entrambi si trovano a mimare una guerra in cui si sferrano fendenti alla cieca senza voler prendere atto della realtà.

A volte mi stupisco di aver potuto vivere una rivelazione terribile senza insulti né ripicche.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto. Il problema è che si vuole ripristinare una situazione ante tradimento, nel caso di Random ancora più assurdamente ante notizia di tradimento, che corrisponde al bisogno di sicurezza del tradito, ma non alla realtà. E per avere prove che è possibile tornare in Matrix si chiede una prova d’amore che non prova niente!


  Vabbè, prendo atto che il problema sono solo le richieste di Random che non ci sta più con la capa..... Vado a farmi un giro....


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Il problema è che si vuole ripristinare una situazione ante tradimento, nel caso di Random ancora più assurdamente ante notizia di tradimento, che corrisponde al bisogno di sicurezza del tradito, ma non alla realtà.
> E per avere prove che è possibile tornare in Matrix si chiede una prova d’amore che non prova niente!


Personalmente, se mia moglie scoprisse per assurdo che io la sto tradendo, mi metterei a sua totale disposizione per provarle che voglio stare con lei e che la amo ancora, SE la amo e SE voglio stare con lei.
Darei spontaneamente ogni giorno prove che lei e il matrimonio sono per me più importanti della storia extraconiugale, ovviamente SE questo fosse vero.
Accetterei che lei avesse accesso al mio telefono, leggesse i miei messaggi o il mio profilo Facebook, cosa che può fare comunque già adesso.
Accetterei che avesse diritto di parola sulle mie uscite con gli amici, che dovrebbero comunque prevedere anche un invito nei suoi confronti, cosa che già faccio adesso, perché non è che posso farmi i cazzi miei escludendola nel momento in cui l'ho sposata, anche se poi io so che lei non accoglierà l'invito.
Ma se invece io volessi continuare a fare la vita di prima, dimostrerei di avere un limitato interesse nei confronti di mia moglie e il primo a cui dovrei ammettere questa cosa dovrei essere io.
Io dovrei capire le sofferenze di mia moglie per un mio tradimento, io dovrei capire per primo quanto lei può aver bisogno della mia presenza e di qualche mio sacrificio, dovrei capire anche la disperazione che c'è dietro certi gesti e certe richieste. Dovrei capirlo se l'amo, e se questo non accade dovrei finalmente comprendere che non provo più nulla per lei. E ammetterlo.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Il problema è che si vuole ripristinare una situazione ante tradimento, nel caso di Random ancora più assurdamente ante notizia di tradimento, che corrisponde al bisogno di sicurezza del tradito, ma non alla realtà.
> E per avere prove che è possibile tornare in Matrix si chiede una prova d’amore che non prova niente!


Per te non prova niente e visto che parli di Matrix la pillola la scegliamo noi. Dopo il tradimento si scopre che si deve imparare ad avere amor proprio e quindi esci da Matrix e vivi in maniera completamente differente. Chi rimane in Matrix sa cosa va in contro con le sue conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, prendo atto che il problema sono solo le richieste di Random che non ci sta più con la capa..... Vado a farmi un giro....


Il problema è vedere la realtà.
Random ha avuto dieci anni meravigliosi.
La notizia del tradimento non cambia i dieci anni, cambia l’idea che aveva di sua moglie e la lettura dei dieci anni.
Piuttosto che accettare che “un essere abietto che ha fatto sesso con un altro” possa essere sua moglie, le chiede un atto di sottomissione in un aspetto marginale e insignificante ora semplicemente perché, probabilmente, andrebbe a rafforzare la sua sicurezza di essere in un ruolo dominante nella relazione.
Ma è tutto assurdo.
È come i genitori che devono farsi una ragione che i figli sono grandi e quando escono non sono sotto il loro controllo e potrebbero fare quello che vogliono (con la loro testa e con gli strumenti che i genitori hanno dato loro) e temono di non aver dato abbastanza punti fermi allora pretendono che portino come prova il biglietto del cinema o rientrino all’ora stabilita, trasformandosi in giudici di sorveglianza, come se i figli non potessero fare di tutto e poi rientrare in orario con il biglietto chiesto a uno spettatore all’uscita del cinema. 

[video=youtube;ACipEv0kGKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACipEv0kGKk[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un tradito ha bisogno di PROVE dell'interesse reale del coniuge verso di sé, PROVE che non ha più in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento.
> .


Sicuramente.

Però se leggi in vari interventi che da stamattina diversi traditi hanno postato, di loro stesso pugno poi scrivono che NON C'È NULLA DA SPIEGARE - NON VOGLIO ASCOLTARE - MAI PIÙ AVRÒ FIDUCIA...

vuoi che te li riposti? Tanto ormai l'etichetta di masturbatore di parole c'è l'ho.. :rotfl:

E allora chiedo...

Come si conciliano con una richiesta queste contemporanee affermazioni, in chi le esplicita?

A che serve chiedere bianco per chi mentre chiede pensa che tanto sarà sempre nero?

Chiedo...


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I
> Piuttosto che accettare che “un essere abietto che ha fatto sesso con un altro” possa essere sua moglie, le chiede un atto di sottomissione in un aspetto marginale e insignificante ora semplicemente perché, probabilmente, andrebbe a rafforzare la sua sicurezza di essere in un *ruolo dominante* nella relazione.


L'impressione che ho avuto fin dall'inizio è che il ruolo dominante ce l'abbia da sempre sua moglie, che gioca con Random come il gatto fa col topo.
Random è semplicemente distrutto perché dopo 10 anni si è accorto di essere un topo in casa con un gatto.
Quelle che attua sono difese, per capire se deve cambiare casa o se può continuare s stare lì, perché ha la certezza che il gatto non lo mangerà.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente, se mia moglie scoprisse per assurdo che io la sto tradendo, mi metterei a sua totale disposizione per provarle che voglio stare con lei e che la amo ancora, SE la amo e SE voglio stare con lei.
> Darei spontaneamente ogni giorno prove che lei e il matrimonio sono per me più importanti della storia extraconiugale, ovviamente SE questo fosse vero.
> Accetterei che lei avesse accesso al mio telefono, leggesse i miei messaggi o il mio profilo Facebook, cosa che può fare comunque già adesso.
> Accetterei che avesse diritto di parola sulle mie uscite con gli amici, che dovrebbero comunque prevedere anche un invito nei suoi confronti, cosa che già faccio adesso, perché non è che posso farmi i cazzi miei escludendola nel momento in cui l'ho sposata, anche se poi io so che lei non accoglierà l'invito.
> ...


Quoto 
Deve partire da te però
Già il chiederlo perché l’altro non ci arriva perde il senso della cosa. Secondo me.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Però se leggi in vari interventi che da stamattina diversi traditi hanno postato, di loro stesso pugno poi scrivono che NON C'È NULLA DA SPIEGARE - NON VOGLIO ASCOLTARE - MAI PIÙ AVRÒ FIDUCIA...
> 
> ...


Boooooh!!! Non lo so.
Nel pessimismo e nel vittimismo ci si crogiola a volte anche con un certo piacere. 
Lo fanno anche i traditori, figuriamoci i traditi.
Un po' tutti piangono per trovare consolazione e attenzione. E lasciamolo fare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente, se mia moglie scoprisse per assurdo che io la sto tradendo, mi metterei a sua totale disposizione per provarle che voglio stare con lei e che la amo ancora, SE la amo e SE voglio stare con lei.
> Darei spontaneamente ogni giorno prove che lei e il matrimonio sono per me più importanti della storia extraconiugale, ovviamente SE questo fosse vero.
> Accetterei che lei avesse accesso al mio telefono, leggesse i miei messaggi o il mio profilo Facebook, cosa che può fare comunque già adesso.
> Accetterei che avesse diritto di parola sulle mie uscite con gli amici, che dovrebbero comunque prevedere anche un invito nei suoi confronti, cosa che già faccio adesso, perché non è che posso farmi i cazzi miei escludendola nel momento in cui l'ho sposata, anche se poi io so che lei non accoglierà l'invito.
> ...


TU dici così perché a lei non occulti niente di te.
Ti immagini nel ruolo di traditore quando non lo sei.
Ma lo sai anche tu che il problema grosso è stato non che ci sia stato sesso con un altro, ma che ti abbia mentito e mentendoti si è rivelata diversa. Non era più quella che schifava i motel! Era un’altra.
E un conto è smettere di mentire, un altro chiedere di diventare ancora una volta un’altra senza una parte di sé che esiste. Se questa parte è quella che va in palestra o quella che ha bisogno di una relazione diversa che non ha trovato nel matrimonio.
Io di questo ero consapevole e quella persona con quei bisogni non l’ho più voluta.
Ma non avrei potuto chiedere cazzate per far finta che fosse chi volevo.
E, come ho detto altrove, se avesse accettato la richiesta che avevo pensato di fare (e non ho fatto perché avrebbe dovuto arrivarci da solo :facepalm mi rendo conto ora che mi avrebbe momentaneamente placata, ma mi avrebbe dato una immagine di lui di nuovo dissonante. Sarebbe stata una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Deve partire da te però
> Già il chiederlo perché l’altro non ci arriva perde il senso della cosa. Secondo me.


Sempre sintetica.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> 
> Però se leggi in vari interventi che da stamattina diversi traditi hanno postato, di loro stesso pugno poi scrivono che NON C'È NULLA DA SPIEGARE - NON VOGLIO ASCOLTARE - MAI PIÙ AVRÒ FIDUCIA...
> 
> ...


Vedo che non riesco a farmi capire da te, ma sinceramente poco mi importa. Lo ripeto per un ultima volta e poi fai come vuoi. Ho fatto una semplice richiesta (sapendo comunque che l'avrei sfanculata) per vedere una sua reazione. Ovviamente mi ha deluso ed ha rafforzato la mia decisione di lasciarla.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per te non prova niente e visto che parli di Matrix la pillola la scegliamo noi. Dopo il tradimento si scopre che si deve imparare ad avere amor proprio e quindi esci da Matrix e vivi in maniera completamente differente. Chi rimane in Matrix sa cosa va in contro con le sue conseguenze.


Chi vuole la prova, soprattutto nel caso di Random che riguarda una fatto di dieci anni fa, vuole tornare in Matrix. 
Per carità la bistecca è meglio della sbobba vitaminica.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è vedere la realtà. Random ha avuto dieci anni meravigliosi. La notizia del tradimento non cambia i dieci anni, cambia l’idea che aveva di sua moglie e la lettura dei dieci anni. Piuttosto che accettare che “un essere abietto che ha fatto sesso con un altro” possa essere sua moglie, le chiede un atto di sottomissione in un aspetto marginale e insignificante ora semplicemente perché, probabilmente, andrebbe a rafforzare la sua sicurezza di essere in un ruolo dominante nella relazione. Ma è tutto assurdo. È come i genitori che devono farsi una ragione che i figli sono grandi e quando escono non sono sotto il loro controllo e potrebbero fare quello che vogliono (con la loro testa e con gli strumenti che i genitori hanno dato loro) e temono di non aver dato abbastanza punti fermi allora pretendono che portino come prova il biglietto del cinema o rientrino all’ora stabilita, trasformandosi in giudici di sorveglianza, come se i figli non potessero fare di tutto e poi rientrare in orario con il biglietto chiesto a uno spettatore all’uscita del cinema.   [video=youtube;ACipEv0kGKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACipEv0kGKk[/video]


  Ti rispondo solo a questo e poi esco a farmi un giro per davvero. Random e sua moglie hanno un problema di fondo che non è la escort, non è il tradimento di lei e non sono le sue richieste più o meno legittime sulle quali stiamo spendendo pagine su pagine. Il loro problema (e li metto sullo stesso piano) è che non hanno un linguaggio consono a comprendersi tra di loro, accecati dalle loro posizioni e dalla loro vanagloria. Ma mentre capisco random perchè è ubriaco dalla notizia di essere uscito da matrix, non capisco lei che sapeva, era consapevole di essere uscita da matrix 10 anni fa ma si comporta come se adesso non dovesse rimettere niente in discussione. In sintesi.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Boooooh!!! Non lo so.
> Nel pessimismo e nel vittimismo ci si crogiola a volte anche con un certo piacere.
> Lo fanno anche i traditori, figuriamoci i traditi.
> Un po' tutti piangono per trovare consolazione e attenzione. E lasciamolo fare.


Tu leggi tutto questo nelle mie parole .


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> TU dici così perché a lei non occulti niente di te.
> Ti immagini nel ruolo di traditore quando non lo sei.
> Ma lo sai anche tu che il problema grosso è stato non che ci sia stato sesso con un altro, ma che ti abbia mentito e mentendoti si è rivelata diversa. Non era più quella che schifava i motel! Era un’altra.
> E un conto è smettere di mentire, un altro chiedere di diventare ancora una volta un’altra senza una parte di sé che esiste. Se questa parte è quella che va in palestra o quella che ha bisogno di una relazione diversa che non ha trovato nel matrimonio.
> ...


Mica ho sposato una persona che mi piace in toto.
Da sempre ci sono delle parti di mia moglie che non apprezzo e che sono bilanciate da altre che amo.
Aggiungerne un'altra a quelle che non mi piacciono cambia un po' i pesi sulla bilancia ma non è detto che la faccia pendere dalla parte che la rende inaccettabile.
La metà degli uomini e delle donne tradiscono, l'altra metà viene tradita, quindi non mi sento particolarmente speciale, diciamo che sono nella media...
Il problema vero è stabilire se al coniuge traditore importa ancora qualcosa del tradito e se al tradito importa ancora qualcosa del traditore.
Tutto il resto col tempo perde importanza.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi vuole la prova, soprattutto nel caso di Random che riguarda una fatto di dieci anni fa, vuole tornare in Matrix.
> Per carità la bistecca è meglio della sbobba vitaminica.


Magari scopri che la sbobba vitaminica fuori da Matrix sia meglio della bistecca


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo a questo e poi esco a farmi un giro per davvero. Random e sua moglie hanno un problema di fondo che non è la escort, non è il tradimento di lei e non sono le sue richieste più o meno legittime sulle quali stiamo spendendo pagine su pagine. Il loro problema (e li metto sullo stesso piano) è che non hanno un linguaggio consono a comprendersi tra di loro, accecati dalle loro posizioni e dalla loro vanagloria. Ma mentre capisco random perchè è ubriaco dalla notizia di essere uscito da matrix, non capisco lei che sapeva, era consapevole di essere uscita da matrix 10 anni fa ma si comporta come se adesso non dovesse rimettere niente in discussione. In sintesi.


Perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'impressione che ho avuto fin dall'inizio è che il ruolo dominante ce l'abbia da sempre sua moglie, che gioca con Random come il gatto fa col topo.
> Random è semplicemente distrutto perché dopo 10 anni si è accorto di essere un topo in casa con un gatto.
> Quelle che attua sono difese, per capire se deve cambiare casa o se può continuare s stare lì, perché ha la certezza che il gatto non lo mangerà.


Allora il problema è questo.
La moglie ha sempre avuto un ruolo dominante e a Random andava bene e sentiva di vivere una vita meravigliosa. La notizia del tradimento gli ha fatto capire la realtà e nella realtà lui non è dominante. Non lo era neppure prima? Può essere. Ma stava bene. Solo non vuole sentirsi (e molti commenti di uomini rivelano che è un sentire comune) in una posizione di debolezza? Allora rifiuta la realtà, compresa la vita meravigliosa e serena che ha vissuto e fa una richiesta da apparente dominante su un aspetto in cui non domina niente. Infatti la moglie lo ha accontentato.
Ma sono giochetti, come capricci di bambini che chiedono la caramella per poter placare l’angoscia di essere impotenti di fronte al mondo.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tu leggi tutto questo nelle mie parole .


No.
Io vedo in te più una posizione alla Brunetta.
il tradimento non si può mediare, va contro la tua visione del rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un po' tutti piangono per trovare consolazione e attenzione. E lasciamolo fare.


Ma certo .. ci mancherebbe altro.. basta che uno lo sappia per SE .. senza spacciare un suo bisogno specifico per una inevitabile condizione umana nella quale cade OGNI persona in quel frangente


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo a questo e poi esco a farmi un giro per davvero. Random e sua moglie hanno un problema di fondo che non è la escort, non è il tradimento di lei e non sono le sue richieste più o meno legittime sulle quali stiamo spendendo pagine su pagine. Il loro problema (e li metto sullo stesso piano) è che non hanno un linguaggio consono a comprendersi tra di loro, accecati dalle loro posizioni e dalla loro vanagloria. Ma mentre capisco random perchè è ubriaco dalla notizia di essere uscito da matrix, non capisco lei che sapeva, era consapevole di essere uscita da matrix 10 anni fa ma si comporta come se adesso non dovesse rimettere niente in discussione. In sintesi.


Quoto questa sintesi che, secondo me, centra il vero problema.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedo che non riesco a farmi capire da te, ma sinceramente poco mi importa. Lo ripeto per un ultima volta e poi fai come vuoi. Ho fatto una semplice richiesta (sapendo comunque che l'avrei sfanculata) per vedere una sua reazione. Ovviamente mi ha deluso ed ha rafforzato la mia decisione di lasciarla.


Ma dopo anni da una separazione, con serenità non riesci a vedere un quadro più ampio?
Le cose che sto scrivendo ti sembrano proprio astruse?
Hai costruito un altro quadro di sicurezze con dei ruoli definiti per te e lei e cercare di vederlo diversamente creerebbe una quadro diverso che non ti darebbe sicurezza?
Quanto tempo è passato?
Io ci ho messo tanto.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il problema è questo.
> La moglie ha sempre avuto un ruolo dominante e a Random andava bene e sentiva di vivere una vita meravigliosa. La notizia del tradimento gli ha fatto capire la realtà e nella realtà lui non è dominante. Non lo era neppure prima? Può essere. Ma stava bene. Solo non vuole sentirsi (e molti commenti di uomini rivelano che è un sentire comune) in una posizione di debolezza? Allora rifiuta la realtà, compresa la vita meravigliosa e serena che ha vissuto e fa una richiesta di apparente dominante su un aspetto in cui non domina niente. Infatti la moglie lo ha accontentato.
> Ma sono giochetti, come capricci di bambini che chiedono la caramella per poter placare l’angoscia di essere impotenti di fronte al mondo.


Ma no...
No è questione di rapporti di forza, anche se questi col tradimento si palesano e sembrano fondamentali a chi osserva da fuori.
Random ha realizzato di non essere così importante e unico per la moglie.
E che quindi tutta quella vita meravigliosa tale non era.  Era un po' un teatrino.
Più che Matrix, Truman Show.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho fatto una semplice richiesta (sapendo comunque che l'avrei sfanculata) per vedere una sua reazione. .


Oooh.. era ora.

Guarda che io lo avevo capito, mica era difficile,, ma era importante tu lo scrivessi te di tuo pugno.

Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo a questo e poi esco a farmi un giro per davvero. Random e sua moglie hanno un problema di fondo che non è la escort, non è il tradimento di lei e non sono le sue richieste più o meno legittime sulle quali stiamo spendendo pagine su pagine. Il loro problema (e li metto sullo stesso piano) è che non hanno un linguaggio consono a comprendersi tra di loro, accecati dalle loro posizioni e dalla loro vanagloria. Ma mentre capisco random perchè è ubriaco dalla notizia di essere uscito da matrix, non capisco lei che sapeva, era consapevole di essere uscita da matrix 10 anni fa ma si comporta come se adesso non dovesse rimettere niente in discussione. In sintesi.


Ma lei è ugualmente disorientata! A lei i dieci anni sono sembrati perfetti, non riesce a far rientrare in questa sua visione il disorientamento di Random. Ho detto giorni fa che avrebbero bisogno di una mediazione di coppia e terapia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mica ho sposato una persona che mi piace in toto.
> Da sempre ci sono delle parti di mia moglie che non apprezzo e che sono bilanciate da altre che amo.
> Aggiungerne un'altra a quelle che non mi piacciono cambia un po' i pesi sulla bilancia ma non è detto che la faccia pendere dalla parte che la rende inaccettabile.
> La metà degli uomini e delle donne tradiscono, l'altra metà viene tradita, quindi non mi sento particolarmente speciale, diciamo che sono nella media...
> ...


Tu sei straordinariamente adattabile o straordinariamente intelligente e capace di ristrutturare quadri e costruire nuove colonne o puntelli per tenere in piedi tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Magari scopri che la sbobba vitaminica fuori da Matrix sia meglio della bistecca


È quello che dico.
Ma è ostinarsi a restare in Matrix che non funziona.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Non volevo scriverlo, ma io fin dall'inizio ho pensato che...
Insomma una storia che emerge dopo dieci anni, che a distanza di tempo conserva ancora tutta questa carica...
Nei colleghi, in lei...
Una piccola storia, se proprio vogliamo, in cui tutto sembra così poco credibile, la descrizione delle figure, il coinvolgimento di terze persone, lo sviluppo della vicenda...
Mah.
Io sono convinto che la storia sia più importante di quello che è stato fatto trapelare.
E questo Random in fondo lo sa, o lo teme, ma non vuole ammetterlo.
E forse anche noi tutti lo abbiamo pensato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no...
> No è questione di rapporti di forza, anche se questi col tradimento si palesano e sembrano fondamentali a chi osserva da fuori.
> Random ha realizzato di non essere così importante e unico per la moglie.
> E che quindi tutta quella vita meravigliosa tale non era.  Era un po' un teatrino.
> Più che Matrix, Truman Show.


Il Truman show è quello che sembra all’inizio, dopo si comprende che è Matrix.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei straordinariamente adattabile o straordinariamente intelligente e capace di ristrutturare quadri e costruire nuove colonne o puntelli per tenere in piedi tutto.


Avere obiettivi raggiungibili, sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Avere obiettivi raggiungibili, sempre.


Mio marito è così. 
Poi è anche psicopatico. Tu? :carneval:


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh.. era ora.
> 
> Guarda che io lo avevo capito, mica era difficile,, ma era importante tu lo scrivessi te di tuo pugno.
> 
> Grazie


Guarda che ho sempire parlato di prova.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dopo anni da una separazione, con serenità non riesci a vedere un quadro più ampio?
> Le cose che sto scrivendo ti sembrano proprio astruse?
> Hai costruito un altro quadro di sicurezze con dei ruoli definiti per te e lei e cercare di vederlo diversamente creerebbe una quadro diverso che non ti darebbe sicurezza?
> Quanto tempo è passato?
> Io ci ho messo tanto.


Si ed è proprio perché lo guardo in maniera serena che non vedo una via d'uscita dopo un  tradimento ed ho scoperto che la sbobba fuori da Matrix è più buona. Restare e vivere nella menzogna non è per me.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio marito è così.
> Poi è anche psicopatico. Tu? :carneval:


A volte.
Non si può essere perfetti.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che ho sempire parlato di prova.


Si, ma non avevi chiarito che non sarebbe comunque servita a una cazzo (avevo già deciso di sfancularla)

Anche se a me era piuttosto chiaro

Ti ringrazio di averlo chiarito, anche a beneficio di chi non avesse avuto chiaro


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma non avevi chiarito che non sarebbe comunque servita a una cazzo (avevo già deciso di sfancularla)
> 
> Anche se a me era piuttosto chiaro
> 
> Ti ringrazio di averlo chiarito, anche a beneficio di chi non avesse avuto chiaro


Mai negato tutto questo è visto che scrivo da mesi, è l'ho ribadito in tutte le salse. Per me si chiude senza se e senza ma. Ora penso a me stesso ed ai miei figli.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il problema è questo.
> La moglie ha sempre avuto un ruolo dominante e a Random andava bene e sentiva di vivere una vita meravigliosa. La notizia del tradimento gli ha fatto capire la realtà e nella realtà lui non è dominante. Non lo era neppure prima? Può essere. Ma stava bene. Solo non vuole sentirsi (e molti commenti di uomini rivelano che è un sentire comune) in una posizione di debolezza? Allora rifiuta la realtà, compresa la vita meravigliosa e serena che ha vissuto e fa una richiesta da apparente dominante su un aspetto in cui non domina niente. Infatti la moglie lo ha accontentato.
> Ma sono giochetti, come capricci di bambini che chiedono la caramella per poter placare l’angoscia di essere impotenti di fronte al mondo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei straordinariamente adattabile o straordinariamente intelligente e capace di ristrutturare quadri e costruire nuove colonne o puntelli per tenere in piedi tutto.


quoto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Mai negato tutto questo è visto che scrivo da mesi, è l'ho ribadito in tutte le salse. Per me si chiude senza se e senza ma. Ora penso a me stesso ed ai miei figli.


Eh lo sapevo..

Il problemino piccolo piccolo è che UN UTENTE che risponde al nome di  [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] non ha affatto deciso questo.

E tu lo stai invitando a fare azioni che a suo tempo hai fatto (con esito infelice) avendo comunque già deciso di chiudere.

Quindi per te era una "prova" (tanto avevi già deciso) 

Mentre per lui è un pelino diversa la cosa, giusto un pelino.

Perché pure lui ha scritto " in tutte le salse " che qualsiasi iniziativa dovesse assumere, lo sbocco auspicato (da lui) sarebbe un altro

E si.. bisognerebbe anche leggere.. ogni tanto..


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono giochetti, come capricci di bambini che chiedono la caramella per poter placare l’angoscia di essere impotenti di fronte al mondo.


Infatti ho scritto stamane di regressione a "infantilismo relazionale"


----------



## random (22 Marzo 2018)

La palestra è probabilmente l'unico spazio che gestisce in  autonomia. Tutto il resto è in  comune, comprese mail, social e cellulari. Lo stesso pc dell'ufficio glielo gestisco io. Come ho già scritto. Diventa difficile in questo caso porre delle condizioni ad una persona con cui condividi tutto.  Lei sicuramente si impegnerà ad accontentarmi, anche e sopratutto a livello caratteriale. Di fatto la mia richiesta oltre a soddisfare un bisogno impellente di avere certezze è anche una sorta di punizione. Del tipo, tu non farai più determinate cose che prima facevi semplicemente comunicandomele: tipo la cena con le amiche un paio di volte all'anno, o la palestra che non mi piace...

Perchè? Beh, è spiegabile con facilità: voglio che tu nei limiti del possibile ci stia male. Sono cattivo? Si. Lo sono sempre stato? No, mi ci hai portato tu. Sono un animale ferito. E scarico la mia sofferenza su di te.

Ma, ovviamente, non ho il potere di importi queste rinunce. Posso solo dirti che la misura è colma. Quindi la prossima goccia sarà decisiva. Anche se è solo una goccia di rugiada. Quindi stai attenta.

E torniamo al discorso: lei potrebbe dire che le condizioni sono inaccettabili, quindi è meglio troncare. Benissimo, allora troncheremo.

Ma non credo che lo farà.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo sapevo..
> 
> Il problemino piccolo piccolo è che UN UTENTE che risponde al nome di  @_random_ non ha affatto deciso questo.
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe interpretare, anche.
A me Random sembra comprensibilmente molto confuso, il che mi fa pensare che non abbia la minima capacità di stabilire cosa fare. Dice una cosa e poi ne mette in atto un'altra che la invalida.
Ma cosa pretendiamo da lui?
Che sia razionale e freddo di fronte a una vita intera che gli si sgretola addosso?
Che abbia ben chiaro cosa vuole?
Che si comporti _perfettamente_, ovvero come noi vorremmo?
Ha sbagliato, sta sbagliando, come abbiamo fatto tutti noi.
Ognuno a suo modo.
Solo che lui a differenza nostra è nel turbine ancora e noi sembriamo esserci dimenticati cosa questo voglia dire.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo sapevo..
> 
> Il problemino piccolo piccolo è che UN UTENTE che risponde al nome di  [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] non ha affatto deciso questo.
> 
> ...


Guarda che qui nessuno invita nessuno a fare alcun che. Qui ognuno di noi da un parere in base al suo passato, al suo ragionamento ecc...  sta a lui e solo a lui decidere. Il mio è un esito infelice? A me pare che lo sia il tuo. Punti di vista soggettivi. 
Deve decidere se mandare avanti questa sceneggiata con tutte le conseguenze del caso o provare a rifarsi una vita. La via di mezzo non esiste.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me Random sembra comprensibilmente molto confuso,


Danny..  chi ci è passato ben lo sa.. (ahimè)

Io non ho però mai letto una frase che dice:

" Ho già deciso di lasciare mia moglie, però vorrei farla schiattare un po'.. che mi consigliate?"

Nel caso.. avrei ottime indicazioni da dare

Altro che escort :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che qui nessuno invita nessuno a fare alcun che. Qui ognuno di noi da un parere in base al suo passato, al suo ragionamento ecc...  sta a lui e solo a lui decidere. Il mio è un esito infelice? A me pare che lo sia il tuo. Punti di vista soggettivi.
> Deve decidere se mandare avanti questa sceneggiata con tutte le conseguenze del caso o provare a rifarsi una vita. La via di mezzo non esiste.


L'esito infelice della tua richiesta

Leggi, ogni tanto

Per il resto si vede che sei felice ottimista e allegro , stai tranquillo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny..  chi ci è passato ben lo sa.. (ahimè)
> 
> Io non ho però mai letto una frase che dice:
> 
> ...


Per far schiattare bisognerebbe mostrare assoluta indifferenza.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda che qui nessuno invita nessuno a fare alcun che. Qui ognuno di noi da un parere in base al suo passato, al suo ragionamento ecc...  sta a lui e solo a lui decidere. Il mio è un esito infelice? A me pare che lo sia il tuo. Punti di vista soggettivi.
> *Deve decidere se mandare avanti questa sceneggiata con tutte le conseguenze del caso o provare a rifarsi una vita. La via di mezzo non esist*e.


Ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
Nessuna coppia può sopravvivere se entrambi i soggetti non lo desiderano, quindi prima o poi se il legame è corrotto la separazione è inevitabile.
Purtroppo chi scopre di essere tradito vive una condizione di shock che rende alterata qualsiasi percezione della situazione.
Se vogliamo operare una sintesi "va fuori di testa".
In queste condizioni nessuno è in grado di prendere decisioni di un certo rilievo in maniera consapevole.
Le reazioni sono diverse e moltissime sfociano nella negazione o nel distacco da quanto è avvenuto - c'è chi si rifiuta di _vedere_ il tradimento, chi butta fuori il traditore da casa, chi ha reazioni violente nei suoi confronti, chi compulsivamente aumenta la frequenza dei rapporti, chi lo tradisce col _primo_ che passa, etc - ma tutte quante queste espressioni sono conseguenti a una perdita dell'equilibrio psichico che è comunque "temporanea" nelle sue manifestazioni più impegnative.
Per questo bisogna avere pazienza, molta pazienza con chi viene tradito.
Passa, di solito, questo periodo, ma nel frattempo diventa patria dell'irrazionalità.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La palestra è probabilmente l'unico spazio che gestisce in  autonomia. Tutto il resto è in  comune, comprese mail, social e cellulari. Lo stesso pc dell'ufficio glielo gestisco io. Come ho già scritto. Diventa difficile in questo caso porre delle condizioni ad una persona con cui condividi tutto.  Lei sicuramente si impegnerà ad accontentarmi, anche e sopratutto a livello caratteriale. Di fatto la mia richiesta oltre a soddisfare un bisogno impellente di avere certezze è anche una sorta di punizione. Del tipo, tu non farai più determinate cose che prima facevi semplicemente comunicandomele: tipo la cena con le amiche un paio di volte all'anno, o la palestra che non mi piace...
> 
> P*erchè? Beh, è spiegabile con facilità: voglio che tu nei limiti del possibile ci stia male. Sono cattivo? Si. Lo sono sempre stato? No, mi ci hai portato tu. Sono un animale ferito. E scarico la mia sofferenza su di te.
> *
> ...


Questo è il risarcimento che tu pretendi.
Se a lei sta bene, ripartirete. Altrimenti come dici tu troncherete.
Non ci sono altre strade.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per far schiattare bisognerebbe mostrare assoluta indifferenza.


Vero.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per far schiattare bisognerebbe mostrare assoluta indifferenza.


Quando e se dovesse iscriversi qualcuno/a che è ben centrato e determinato nei suoi intenti e sulle sue scelte, non mancherò di dare il mio contributo :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Sono cattivo? .


Non è mica un problema questo.. 

Il problema è essere efficacemente cattivo, anziché fare figure a biscaro

E comunque chi è cattivo non chiede il permesso, eventualmente.. 

Vuoi schiacciarla? .. ci puoi provare..


----------



## Mat78 (22 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me Random sa perfettamente quello che vuole. Bisogna solo vedere se riuscirà a resistere al carattere forte della moglie.


----------



## Outdider (22 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per far schiattare bisognerebbe mostrare assoluta indifferenza.


Molto vero


----------



## random (22 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il risarcimento che tu pretendi.
> Se a lei sta bene, ripartirete. Altrimenti come dici tu troncherete.
> Non ci sono altre strade.


Sarà dura. Forse con il tempo cederò. Di sicuro lei accetterà solo se si  convincerà  che la mia intransigenza non durerà a lungo. Forse la nostra storia finirà. Tuttavia in questo momento credo finalmente di aver messo un punto fermo. Non è un bel punto per ripartire, ma da qualche parte dovevo iniziare la risalita. Adesso spero di aver capito...


----------



## farmer (22 Marzo 2018)

Con il tempo crederai sicuramente, quando le acque saranno calme e anche la tua rabbia si sarà placata, hai fatto bene a mettere dei paletti nel vostro rapporto,se accetta vuol dire che a te ci tiene altrimenti Ciao. ......stai attento a non esagerare,anche perché dovete vivere insieme e per il buon continuo ci deve comunque essere una certa armonia. .......ps. ....In tutti questi discorsi vi state dimenticando dei figli


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Secondo me Random sa perfettamente quello che vuole. Bisogna solo vedere se riuscirà a resistere al carattere forte della moglie.


Se sai quello che vuoi nessuno può  metterlo in discussione, non pensi?


----------



## Lostris (22 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


Mai avrei pensato di darti un verde.

Ma.... mai dire mai
:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai avrei pensato di darti un verde.
> 
> Ma.... mai dire mai
> :rotfl:


Prendila come l’eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che usano le parole per far capire, altri per non far capire un cazzo.


Questa è da stampare sull'aforismario :rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con Skorpio si è discusso molto sulla sua idea che chiedere sia già un modo per riconoscere implicitamente (per lui direi esplicitamente) che l’altro non ha intenzione di dare quello che viene chiesto e se ciò che viene chiesto è un bisogno del richiedente significa che l’altro non vede il bisogno di chi dice di amare.


Beh.. se mi tronco un braccio scivolando in doccia, mentre ti stai preparando per andare a giocare a canasta, mi sembra evidente che ho bisogno della tua presenza.

Se poi vai a giocare a canasta lasciandomi col braccio penzoloni, Perché NON ti ho CHIESTO di trattenerti per assistermi.... Beh....

Ti ho scelta io... E sinceramente ho già tutte le risposte che mi servono, senza bisogno di chiedere

Semmai è a me stesso che dovrei chiedere qualcosa, e cioè che cazzo ci ho visto in te a suo tempo.

Che mi saluti dispiaciuta col bacino sulla guancia, che devi andare a giocare canasta, mentre ho il braccio penzoloni, ignudo fuori dalla doccia..


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai una prova. Vai a dire a tuo marito che hai pensato di pareggiare i tradimenti pagando un ragazzo per fare sesso.
> Poi ci racconti.


Vedi Brunetta, ai traditori irrita molto pensare al sottoindicato detto popolare, appropriatissimo in questi frangenti:
" chi la fa l'aspetti" e chi è un minimo intelligente sa bene che potrebbe capitare e che, in quel caso, dovrebbe starsene buono buono e con la testa china.
Sempre i traditori si devono sentire come dei miracolati da quanto sono stati fortunati se il detto non si avvera.
Il mio sono sicura che ci si sente.


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. se mi tronco un braccio scivolando in doccia, mentre ti stai preparando per andare a giocare a canasta, mi sembra evidente che ho bisogno della tua presenza.
> 
> Se poi vai a giocare a canasta lasciandomi col braccio penzoloni, Perché NON ti ho CHIESTO di trattenerti per assistermi.... Beh....
> 
> ...


Ma allora dillo!!! Sei ancora qui da ieri!!!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma allora dillo!!! Sei ancora qui da ieri!!!


E ti anticipo che ci sarò anche domani, se ti necessita l'informazione.

Che devo dire?....


----------



## Luciano632 (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E ti anticipo che ci sarò anche domani, se ti necessita l'informazione.
> 
> Che devo dire?....


intendo sul tema del post.....comunque scherzo....buon we


----------



## Lara3 (23 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Brunetta, ai traditori irrita molto pensare al sottoindicato detto popolare, appropriatissimo in questi frangenti:
> " chi la fa l'aspetti" e chi è un minimo intelligente sa bene che potrebbe capitare e che, in quel caso, dovrebbe starsene buono buono e con la testa china.
> Sempre i traditori si devono sentire come dei miracolati da quanto sono stati fortunati se il detto non si avvera.
> Il mio sono sicura che ci si sente.


D’accordo con te


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> intendo sul tema del post.....comunque scherzo....buon we


I temi del post sono tanti.. così come le teste che vi partecipano.

Stavo nello specifico spiegando Perché per me in certe situazioni chiedere è patetico e poco dignitoso

Per me (specifico)

Non escludo che esistano persone che si devono umiliare a chiedere anche nella evidenza della necessità di un certo tipo di presenza , come quella dell'esempio.

Buon weekend a te!


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I temi del post sono tanti.. così come le teste che vi partecipano.
> 
> Stavo nello specifico spiegando Perché per me in certe situazioni *chiedere è patetico e poco dignitoso*
> 
> ...


Detta così potrebbe sembrare un'affermazione corretta.
E mi verrebbe anche da darti ragione, se non fosse che ipotizzando di mettermi nei panni di un traditore mi rendo conto che non è così automatico arrivare a comprendere chi si è tradito e le sue reazioni, per cui "esprimere" quello che si sente e si vorrebbe è importante per entrambi perché permette un confronto che reggendosi sulle reciproche intuizioni non espresse non porterebbe ad alcun risultato concreto.
La scoperta di un tradimento è un evento determinante nella coppia e se neppure in quella occasione si riesce a "buttare" fuori tutto quello che si ha _dentro_ con il partner, non credo si potranno trovare altre occasioni capaci di stimolare una riflessione sulle proprie modalità di rapporto svincolate dal solito specchiarsi in sé stessi.
Arroccarsi in difesa della propria dignità non permette alcun tipo di autocritica: si assegna al reo traditore la colpa e la responsabilità totale di condurre il gioco e di trovare un equilibrio che, come conseguenza della nostra rigidità di posizione, non arriverà mai.
Ma che ne sa un traditore di quel che sente e vuole un tradito?
A questo punto meglio lasciare subito il partner, perché il nostro atteggiamento tende solo a salvaguardare il _noi stessi _"come eravamo prima" (o al limite a prepararci un compromesso da futuri traditori).
Se io, alla scoperta di un mio tradimento, mi trovassi di fronte a una sfinge che mi lascia continuare a vivere come prima, non si altera, non comunica quello che vuole da me, comunque dedurrei solo che non prova nulla nei miei confronti.
E riprenderei a tradire come prima, illudendomi di non stare facendo male a nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che ne sa un traditore di quel che sente e vuole un tradito?


Posso parlare per me, evidentemente...

Presenza, questo vuole.

Che può essere pure una presenza fatta anche di cose molto scomode da trattare.
Non sto parlando di grattini sul capo perché io tradito sto male.. (anche se probabilmente c'è chi li gradisce)

Ma "presenza"

Ma se ti fai la borsa per la palestra che avrai il giorno dopo, oppure posti su FB la foto di Salvini e di Maio abbracciati, per condividerla con gli amici.. evidentemente questa "presenza" nel difficile momento dimostri di non averla.

E la "presenza" per me non si chiede, o ce l'hai di tuo o non ce l'hai

Una "presenza" imposta o richiesta a me non interesserebbe.

Poi indubbiamente c'è chi tutta questa differenza non la vede... E ciò secondo me spiega anche il tipo di soggetto che si è scelto per condividere una esperienza familiare


----------



## spleen (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. se mi tronco un braccio scivolando in doccia, mentre ti stai preparando per andare a giocare a canasta, mi sembra evidente che ho bisogno della tua presenza.  Se poi vai a giocare a canasta lasciandomi col braccio penzoloni, Perché NON ti ho CHIESTO di trattenerti per assistermi.... Beh....  Ti ho scelta io... E sinceramente ho già tutte le risposte che mi servono, senza bisogno di chiedere  Semmai è a me stesso che dovrei chiedere qualcosa, e cioè che cazzo ci ho visto in te a suo tempo.  Che mi saluti dispiaciuta col bacino sulla guancia, che devi andare a giocare canasta, mentre ho il braccio penzoloni, ignudo fuori dalla doccia..


  Se riporti Brunetta riporta tutto il post, compreso quello che non ti fa comodo.  Il vizio di fondo in quello che sostieni, fino a farlo diventare un sofisma è che la comunicazione tra due persone, cosa complessa e mai scontata non può essere paragonata all'evidenza di un braccio rotto. Se tu riesci a capire i moti dell'animo, i pensieri reconditi i desideri e le volontà, (es.) di tua moglie senza il colloquio, fatto di parole, richieste e affermazioni i casi sono due: O sei un mostro ( e allora puoi tranquillamente andare a lavorare alla NASA ) o solo presumi semplicisticamente, cosa più probabile. Te lo stiamo dicendo in tanti, da decine di post ma se vuoi l'ultima parola te la lasciamo volentieri, non si vince niente.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso parlare per me, evidentemente...
> 
> Presenza, questo vuole.
> 
> ...



Sì, ma che ne sa il traditore che tu vuoi questo?
Dai per scontato che vi possa essere empatia tra tradito e traditore e che quest'ultimo sappia esattamente come comportarsi.
Nella realtà spesso il traditore si trova nella merda tanto quanto il tradito. E' costretto a rinunciare a una presenza, quella dell'amante, che era comunque importante nella sua vita, si trova sotto "giudizio" e in una situazione di cui non avendo esperienza risulta totalmente imprevedibile, e soprattutto ha davanti a sé una persona, il tradito, con cui non sa più come rapportarsi perché in questo momento è "contro" di lui.
Ed è il panico totale nella maggior parte dei casi.
Quello che arrivi a pensare è solo che qualunque cosa tu faccia rischi di sbagliare. 
E allora non fai niente e simuli una normalità che non c'è, sempre in attesa che il tradito mostri le sue intenzioni.
Se poi la traditrice è una donna come in questo caso, ci può essere anche la paura di una reazione improvvisa e violenta del marito.
E il panico può in alcuni casi determinare una reazione aggressiva della traditrice, che mostra la sua _forza_ per tentare di umiliare l'avversario e mortificare la sua potenziale aggressività, come può essere accaduto anche in questo caso.
Per questo bisogna parlare.
Buttare fuori. Mettere da parte orgoglio e dignità per aprire un vero tavolo di confronto.
Perché tradito e traditore non si capiscono e non si capiranno mai altrimenti e rischiano solo di alimentare a lungo il conflitto senza venire a capo di niente.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se riporti Brunetta riporta tutto il post, compreso quello che non ti fa comodo.  Il vizio di fondo in quello che sostieni, fino a farlo diventare un sofisma è che la comunicazione tra due persone, cosa complessa e mai scontata non può essere paragonata all'evidenza di un braccio rotto. Se tu riesci a capire i moti dell'animo, i pensieri reconditi i desideri e le volontà, (es.) di tua moglie senza il colloquio, fatto di parole, richieste e affermazioni i casi sono due: O sei un mostro ( e allora puoi tranquillamente andare a lavorare alla NASA ) o solo presumi semplicisticamente, cosa più probabile. Te lo stiamo dicendo in tanti, da decine di post ma se vuoi l'ultima parola te la lasciamo volentieri, non si vince niente.


Un tradimento subito è una evidenza ben superiore a un braccio rotto, almeno per me (agli occhi del partner)

Specie se il partner lo ha perpetrato il tradimento, mentre sul braccio rotto non c'entra nulla

Dov'è scomodo il post di Brunetta?? Io non ho visto nessuna scomodità, ho solo quotato la parte in cui richiamava nostri confronti passati, nominandomi

Quoto anche il resto senza problemi appena posso, con la premessa che le nostre visioni sull'argomento sono notoriamente diverse


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma che ne sa il traditore che tu vuoi questo?
> Dai per scontato che vi possa essere empatia tra tradito e traditore e che quest'ultimo sappia esattamente come comportarsi.
> .


Beh.. il traditore dovrebbe anche essere mio compagno/a prima di essere traditore

Quindi si .. una empatia la presuppongo .. specialmente in un momento così drammatico, se si è andati assieme all'altare senza costrizioni.

Altro discorso se il tradito mi vuole togliere dai suoi coglioni, e magari è pure contento di essere stato scoperto, 

Dici che sono troppo supponente?


----------



## Mariben (23 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ritengo vera la storia che mi è stata narrata, purtroppo. Ma prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione devo averne conferma. Non sarà facile affrontare un discorso di questo tipo con mia moglie. Stavo invece pensando di contattare Andrea, o più probabilmente Marco, il quarto complice. Sperando che non abbiano cambiato il numero del cellulare.


Mamma mia ma anche no !!!! per avere conferma del tradimento, di una cosa successa secoli fa e che non ha, pare, inciso minimamente sul vostro rapporto. Ivostri progetti di vita sono  rimasti invariati dopo il presunto tradimento ( presunto sottolineo perchè qui tutto puzza di bruciato a partire dalla confessione postuma e rancorosa della " carissima amica ". Capisco che il tuo orgoglio possa essere ferito ma se ci rifletti bene è solo una questione di orgoglio.
Ti ha mentito su una cosa che non aveva, nè ha importanza per lei e che non ha portato a nessuna conseguenza. Non è stata( se c'è stata ) una relazione, solo una piccola licenza. Sarò pure fuori dal coro ma per me i tradimenti sono ben altro. Scavare nel pozzo del nulla porterà solo dolore e problemi in una famiglia che era felice , o comunque serena, prima che apparisse la strega invidiosa.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non condivido per nulla per diverse ragioni: 1) ognuno ha bisogni che l’altro può non immaginare 2) abbiamo il dono della parola, usiamolo! 3) l’idea di una relazione in cui si vedono i bisogni e li si soddisfa senza richiesta è una relazione di maternage.
> 
> Questo per dire che parla di sé.
> 
> ...


  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] dammi conferma che questa sarebbe stata la parte per me "scomoda" da quotare e che avrei prudentemente evitato..

Alla quale aggiungo senza alcuna scomodità quanto penso:

Qualsiasi "richiesta" materiale di chi ha subito un tradimento è una richiesta balorda, confusa dettata dallo choc. Qualsiasi

Per me (ovvio) .. è quanto si legge ogni giorno per me ne è sistematica conferma

1 non andare più in palestra
2 dammi la tua password per Facebook
3 dimmi se trombo meglio io di lui
4 preparami il caffè e portamelo a letto ogni mattina
5 portami al mare e abbracciami al tramonto del sole
6....

Possiamo continuare? Può essere anche un gioco.
Fermiamoci :mexican:

Le "richieste" materiali esposte qui al momento da chi è stato tradito, confuse, approssimative, balorde anche, e che in fin  dei conti non risolvono il dolore, secondo me dimostrano questo.

E le leggiamo spesso, assieme al disagio PERSONALE che continua a trascinarsi per ANNI e ANNI.. lo leggo io come te.

Sia dentro il rapporto, sia anche a rapporto concluso da ANNI 

Io ho scritto stamani di "presenza" .. che può racchiudere tutte quante le richieste sopra esposte, e mille altre

Ognuno/a dà presenza come può e come sa, una modalità vale l'altra, dipende da chi si è scelto e da come sa dare o non dare presenza. Non siamo tutti uguali..
Non porteremo all'altare chiunque (voglio sperare)

C'è chi dà presenza cucinandoti la pietanza preferita.
A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che (quando serve)  dà presenza in modo diverso.

C'è chi dà presenza consolandoti e dicendo che ce l'hai più lungo te di quell'altro, A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.

C'è chi dà presenza dicendo che "ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ho sbagliato.." A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.

C'è chi dà presenza accettando varie umiliazioni, A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.

Benintesi, la presenza NON risolve nulla, ma è per me una premessa indispensabile, in simili contesti

Il punto.. per me, non è chiedere il caffè o la pietanza preferita, o quanto ce l'ha lungo quell'altro (sperando che lei dica magari mentendo che c'è l'ho più lungo io per farmi sentire bravo)

Il punto è che qualsiasi richiesta NON sarà sufficiente per me, perché l'altro NULLA può per rasserenarmi.

E nel CHIEDERE consolazione c'è una richiesta impossibile che il traditore NON può dare, NON PUÒ proprio.

Da ciò ... io non chiederei, Perché già so che benché totalmente soddisfatta la mia richiesta mi lascerà comunque insoddisfatto

Ovvio che (e riquoto comodamente l'ultima parte del pezzo di post di  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]) se ti fai la borsa e vai in palestra, non si tratta più di una richiesta ...

Ma si tratta di una dimostrazione di NON PRESENZA nel casino in cui siamo.

Almeno per me

Se tralascio passaggi "scomodi" o se quanto ho scritto fosse incomprensibile, ti prego di segnalarmelo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mamma mia ma anche no !!!! per avere conferma del tradimento, di una cosa successa secoli fa e che non ha, pare, inciso minimamente sul vostro rapporto. Ivostri progetti di vita sono  rimasti invariati dopo il presunto tradimento ( presunto sottolineo perchè qui tutto puzza di bruciato a partire dalla confessione postuma e rancorosa della " carissima amica ". Capisco che il tuo orgoglio possa essere ferito ma se ci rifletti bene è solo una questione di orgoglio.
> Ti ha mentito su una cosa che non aveva, nè ha importanza per lei e che non ha portato a nessuna conseguenza. Non è stata( se c'è stata ) una relazione, solo una piccola licenza. Sarò pure fuori dal coro ma per me i tradimenti sono ben altro. Scavare nel pozzo del nulla porterà solo dolore e problemi in una famiglia che era felice , o comunque serena, prima che apparisse la strega invidiosa.


L’ho detto anch’io.
Ma lui ha dato fuori di matto e lei pure.


----------



## Mariben (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho detto anch’io.
> Ma lui ha dato fuori di matto e lei pure.


ah ecco !!! accidenti a me che leggo a spizzichi e bocconi...


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. il traditore dovrebbe anche essere mio compagno/a prima di essere traditore
> 
> Quindi si .. *una empatia la presuppongo* .. specialmente in un momento così drammatico, se si è andati assieme all'altare senza costrizioni.
> 
> ...


Se non sei stato tradito non puoi capire cosa si prova.
Se non hai mai tradito pure.
Le esperienze o ce le hai o non ce le hai, il resto è solo immaginazione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Io non lo so cosa voglia il tradito e non so come si senta il traditore.
Posso sapere come mi sono sentita io e so quello che ho letto qui: incredulità e disorientamento totale, dissonanza cognitiva relativamente a chi è davvero il partner e cosa è e cosa è stata la relazione.
Di conseguenza c’è bisogno che il traditore dia un aiuto per uscire dal disorientamento.
Secondo me se il traditore asseconda ogni richiesta insensata o incongrua non dà certamente un aiuto.
Come si sente il traditore credo che dipenda da moltissime cose e sia molto diversificato.
Generalmente prova un po’ di incredulità per una reazione che trova inaspettatamente tragica.
Io se fossi stata traditrice beccata sarei stata malissimo. Non mi piace dovermi vergognare.
Però non si sa più cosa sia la vergogna.


----------



## spleen (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] dammi conferma che questa sarebbe stata la parte per me "scomoda" da quotare e che avrei prudentemente evitato..  Alla quale aggiungo senza alcuna scomodità quanto penso:  Qualsiasi "richiesta" materiale di chi ha subito un tradimento è una richiesta balorda, confusa dettata dallo choc. Qualsiasi  Per me (ovvio) .. è quanto si legge ogni giorno per me ne è sistematica conferma  1 non andare più in palestra 2 dammi la tua password per Facebook 3 dimmi se trombo meglio io di lui 4 preparami il caffè e portamelo a letto ogni mattina 5 portami al mare e abbracciami al tramonto del sole 6....  Possiamo continuare? Può essere anche un gioco. Fermiamoci :mexican:  Le "richieste" materiali esposte qui al momento da chi è stato tradito, confuse, approssimative, balorde anche, e che in fin  dei conti non risolvono il dolore, secondo me dimostrano questo.  E le leggiamo spesso, assieme al disagio PERSONALE che continua a trascinarsi per ANNI e ANNI.. lo leggo io come te.  Sia dentro il rapporto, sia anche a rapporto concluso da ANNI   Io ho scritto stamani di "presenza" .. che può racchiudere tutte quante le richieste sopra esposte, e mille altre  Ognuno/a dà presenza come può e come sa, una modalità vale l'altra, dipende da chi si è scelto e da come sa dare o non dare presenza. Non siamo tutti uguali.. Non porteremo all'altare chiunque (voglio sperare)  C'è chi dà presenza cucinandoti la pietanza preferita. A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che (quando serve)  dà presenza in modo diverso.  C'è chi dà presenza consolandoti e dicendo che ce l'hai più lungo te di quell'altro, A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.  C'è chi dà presenza dicendo che "ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ho sbagliato.." A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.  C'è chi dà presenza accettando varie umiliazioni, A me questa forma di presenza non andrebbe bene, io ho una moglie che dà presenza in modo diverso.  Benintesi, la presenza NON risolve nulla, ma è per me una premessa indispensabile, in simili contesti  Il punto.. per me, non è chiedere il caffè o la pietanza preferita, o quanto ce l'ha lungo quell'altro (sperando che lei dica magari mentendo che c'è l'ho più lungo io per farmi sentire bravo)  Il punto è che qualsiasi richiesta NON sarà sufficiente per me, perché l'altro NULLA può per rasserenarmi.  E nel CHIEDERE consolazione c'è una richiesta impossibile che il traditore NON può dare, NON PUÒ proprio.  Da ciò ... io non chiederei, Perché già so che benché totalmente soddisfatta la mia richiesta mi lascerà comunque insoddisfatto  Ovvio che (e riquoto comodamente l'ultima parte del pezzo di post di  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]) se ti fai la borsa e vai in palestra, non si tratta più di una richiesta ...  Ma si tratta di una dimostrazione di NON PRESENZA nel casino in cui siamo.  Almeno per me  Se tralascio passaggi "scomodi" o se quanto ho scritto fosse incomprensibile, ti prego di segnalarmelo


  Ho capito, sei molto sportivo e hai molto tempo libero. Purtroppo io no. (tempo per stare dietro ai tuoi sofismi).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Concordo con Skorpio che se vai in palestra te ne freghi.
Ma questo vale per me.
Ci sono persone per le quali l’attività sportiva è indispensabile per mantenere il proprio equilibrio. 
E confermo che chiedere di cambiare palestra è una cosa incongrua.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, sei molto sportivo e hai molto tempo libero. Purtroppo io no. (tempo per stare dietro ai tuoi sofismi).


Va bene.... 

Ma allora .. se questo  deve essere il tuo modo di proporre il confronto (prima) è di mollarlo (poi) tanto vale non star nemmeno dietro alle mie quotazioni "di comodo".. no?

così il tuo tempo libero aumenta..


----------



## Mariben (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non lo so cosa voglia il tradito e non so come si senta il traditore.
> Posso sapere come mi sono sentita io e so quello che ho letto qui: incredulità e disorientamento totale, dissonanza cognitiva relativamente a chi è davvero il partner e cosa è e cosa è stata la relazione.
> Di conseguenza c’è bisogno che il traditore dia un aiuto per uscire dal disorientamento.
> Secondo me se il traditore asseconda ogni richiesta insensata o incongrua non dà certamente un aiuto.
> ...



Concordo L'essere stati traditi ( per lo più secoli fa ) non ti da nessun diritto a un risarcimento danni sopratutto se i danni non ci sono stati, richieste, restrizioni, paletti  e limitazioni della libertà e privacy del traditorenon ti ridarà certo serenità e leggendo quà e là qui siamo al limite della violenza ...


----------



## spleen (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene....   Ma allora .. se questo  deve essere il tuo modo di proporre il confronto (prima) è di mollarlo (poi) tanto vale non star nemmeno dietro alle mie quotazioni "di comodo".. no?  così il tuo tempo libero aumenta..


  Mi sento libero, anche tu.  Chi ha letto con attenzione credo abbia capito perfettamente, te e me. Non mi interessa avere l'ultima parola, nè tirare alle calende greche una discussione trita e ritrita. Scelgo cosa fare io, se tu vuoi stare altri 12000 anni a disquisire su aria fritta sei padrone di farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sento libero, anche tu.  Chi ha letto con attenzione credo abbia capito perfettamente, te e me. Non mi interessa avere l'ultima parola, nè tirare alle calende greche una discussione trita e ritrita. Scelgo cosa fare io, se tu vuoi stare altri 12000 anni a disquisire su aria fritta sei padrone di farlo.


Beh.. lo so che sono padrone 

E per me non è questione di avere l'ultima parola, che presuppone un "braccio di ferro" che da parte mia non c'è

È questione di saper cosa si dice parlando di "se" a livello di esigenze profonde e spesso oscure.

Mi hai fatto notare che avrei evitato parti "scomode" di un post, e ho provveduto a integrare, poiché questo evitamento era non corrispondente al vero

Spero che questo non sia stato vissuto diversamente da quello che era il suo spirito, almeno da parte mia


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Concordo L'essere stati traditi ( per lo più secoli fa ) non ti da nessun diritto a un risarcimento danni sopratutto se i danni non ci sono stati, *richieste, restrizioni, paletti  e limitazioni della libertà e privacy del traditorenon ti ridarà certo serenità e leggendo quà e là qui siamo al limite della violenz*a ...


Non conta quando si è stati traditi, ma quando lo si è scoperto.
E' lì che la fiducia viene meno e insieme a lei tutto quello che si è fatto negli anni intercorsi tra il tradimento e la scoperta e tutto quanto è accaduto in quel lasso di tempo viene ridiscusso e rivisto.
E' un bel casino, credimi, perché sconvolge anni e anni di relazione, cambiandone completamente i presupposti e le deduzioni.
Qui non si parla di risarcimento danni, ma di ritrovare un equilibrio sconvolto, e di paranoie che succedono al trauma della scoperta.
Mia moglie si stupì dell'atteggiamento che io ebbi quando scoprii il tradimento. "Tutto quel casino per cosa?", in sintesi il suo pensiero. Il peso che lei dava al tradimento non era certo quello che davo io. 
Ma ero io che stavo male: non dormivo più, avevo perso peso, avevo attacchi di ansia e di panico, ero arrivato ad avere una forte e dolorosa infiammazione alla prostata somatizzando il tutto.
E se si parla di violenza (psicologica), subire un tradimento lo è, lo diventa nei fatti, negli effetti.
Se non ci si è passati non lo si capisce. E chi non c'è dentro, trova tutto solo irrazionale.

ATTENZIONE: Segue spoiler su film di Virzì:
(Se avete visto il film Ella & John in cui lei scopre dopo 20 anni il tradimento del marito avrete anche visto come reagisce alla notizia. Dire che impazzisce è poco.)


----------



## Lara3 (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Detta così potrebbe sembrare un'affermazione corretta.
> E mi verrebbe anche da darti ragione, se non fosse che ipotizzando di mettermi nei panni di un traditore mi rendo conto che non è così automatico arrivare a comprendere chi si è tradito e le sue reazioni, per cui "esprimere" quello che si sente e si vorrebbe è importante per entrambi perché permette un confronto che reggendosi sulle reciproche intuizioni non espresse non porterebbe ad alcun risultato concreto.
> La scoperta di un tradimento è un evento determinante nella coppia e se neppure in quella occasione si riesce a "buttare" fuori tutto quello che si ha _dentro_ con il partner, non credo si potranno trovare altre occasioni capaci di stimolare una riflessione sulle proprie modalità di rapporto svincolate dal solito specchiarsi in sé stessi.
> Arroccarsi in difesa della propria dignità non permette alcun tipo di autocritica: si assegna al reo traditore la colpa e la responsabilità totale di condurre il gioco e di trovare un equilibrio che, come conseguenza della nostra rigidità di posizione, non arriverà mai.
> ...


Ci sono coppie in cui la comunicazione non verbale è totalmente assente. È questo è già un problema. Un tradito di norma chiede al traditore conferme; conferma che l’amore non è svanito, conferma che è dispiaciuto per l’accaduto, che è pentito... Chiedere a voce o con i gesti, chiedere indirettamente arrraverso il dolore che si prova, chiedere.....
Non serve a nulla chiedere.... La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che non serve chiedere; se il traditore non arriva da solo a capire come può rimediare, allora non c’e più niente da chiedere. Io ho anche chiesto, ho detto esplicitamente che sto male, l’ha visto ed il risultato è stato una terribile indifferenza. Se il traditore non capisce da solo il dolore che ha causato, allora significa che non ama l’altro. Inutile allungare l’agonia e continuare a chiedere cose che l’altro non vuole e non può dare. Ci si fa una ragione e si va avanti.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie in cui la comunicazione non verbale è totalmente assente. È questo è già un problema. Un tradito di norma chiede al traditore conferme; conferma che l’amore non è svanito, conferma che è dispiaciuto per l’accaduto, che è pentito... Chiedere a voce o con i gesti, chiedere indirettamente arrraverso il dolore che si prova, chiedere.....
> *Non serve a nulla chiedere*.... La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che non serve chiedere; se il traditore non arriva da solo a capire come può rimediare, allora non c’e più niente da chiedere. I*o ho anche chiesto, ho detto esplicitamente che sto male, l’ha visto ed il risultato è stato una terribile indifferenza*. Se il traditore non capisce da solo il dolore che ha causato, allora significa che non ama l’altro. Inutile allungare l’agonia e continuare a chiedere cose che l’altro non vuole e non può dare. Ci si fa una ragione e si va avanti.


Tu hai _chiesto_.
E l'altro ha _mostrato_.
Per questo è stato utile chiedere.
Per te. Perché tu avessi conferma della natura dei sentimenti di chi avevi davanti a te.
Non ti puoi rimproverare niente, sicuramente non di non averci provato. E anche questo non è poco.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai _chiesto_.
> E l'altro ha _mostrato_.
> Per questo è stato utile chiedere.
> Per te. Perché tu avessi conferma della natura dei sentimenti di chi avevi davanti a te.
> Non ti puoi rimproverare niente, sicuramente non di non averci provato. E anche questo non è poco.


Si...se non chiedevo niente e rimanevo a piangere per mesi fra me e me, mi avrebbe potuto dire dopo che ha creduto che volevo piangere da sola ... e che ha voluto rispettare il mio desiderio di piangere da sola... Quanta delicatezza,no? Niente è escluso quando manca l’empatia e soprattutto quando ormai si e spogli di sentimenti.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

Io penso che il significato di una richiesta sia multistrato. 

Per come la vedo io si chiede per offrire uno sguardo sui propri bisogni (sballati o centrati che siano) all'altro.
Solo poi può (come no) arrivare un qualcosa, e spesso quel qualcosa è completamente inaspettato. 

Può essere un atto di pace o un atto di guerra, chiedere. 

Non saper cogliere la differenza fra le due cose io non penso che derivi dalla dissonanza...penso derivi dal non aver mai dovuto combattere una qualche guerra. (e non mi riferisco alle guerre "fuori", non soltanto almeno).

Va bene il dolore del tradito. Va bene la fiducia in frantumi. 
Non voglio assolutamente sminuire nulla. 

Ma mi piacerebbe ridimensionare anche però.... 

La ricetta della nonna (e del nonno) necessitava una competenza che non la rende possibile oggi: ossia il fatto che conoscendo il Dolore, quello della fame, delle bombe, della Morte, il dolore aveva una collocazione. Ogni dolore la sua. 

Mio nonno è tornato a casa dalla Russia con le scarpe di cartone. 
Il fratello di mia nonna si è amputato da solo il piede durante il viaggio per poterlo proseguire.

La famiglia di mio nonno è stata decimata. E idem quella di mia nonna. 
Una mia zia è stata picchiata e torturata per sapere dove fosse suo padre (partigiano)
Alla sorella è stato regalato un mazzo di ortiche da portare per il paese fino a che da qualcuno fosse stato deciso che poteva smettere. E sua madre guardava. Non per indifferenza. Ma perchè se fosse intervenuta sarebbe stato immensamente peggio. Ergo gestione e collocazione del dolore. 

Adesso se ci si sbuccia il ginocchio è già bello non si corra al pronto soccorso. 
Se soffri un pochettino, il dolore del mondo si riversa su di te e non si riesce a fare un cazzo. 
Basta un nonnulla per perdere lucidità. Men che meno si prende in considerazione la lucidità che serve per guardare un dolore e aspettare il momento opportuno. 

La cecità di fronte al dolore. Credo sia uno dei fulcri delle reazioni di traditi e traditori. 

E credo che si sia davvero molto, molto poco abituati ad avere a che fare con il dolore.

Lo si evita. 
In ogni modo possibile. Anche farmacologicamente. 

Non si impara ad abbracciarlo. E a sentirlo scorrere, anche lasciandosi portare se necessario. 
Non si impara la ricchezza di un dolore. 
E nemmeno la sua bellezza. 

Lo si rifiuta a priori. 

E non si sa più chiedere nel dolore (e AL dolore). 
E non si sa ascoltare il dolore. 
Che ascoltare quello dell'altro, mica è questione di empatia. 

E' questione che per sentire il dolore dell'altro l'unica porta d'accesso è il proprio di dolore.

Ovvio che scatti la rabbia. 
La rabbia è un meccanismo di difesa dal dolore. 

O meglio...è un meccanismo che scatta ancora prima del dolore. Scatta per la paura del dolore come potrebbe essere. 

tipo il bambino che urla "AHIIIIIIIII"....e l'ago è ancora a 2 cm dalla pelle. 

Chiedere nel dolore vuol dire esserci seduti in mezzo. 
Pazientemente. 
Guardare chiedere significa sopportare la visione dell'altro che soffre. 
Con le risonanze a sè. 

è guardare una bambina che attraversa il paese abbracciando le ortiche senza poter fare nulla. (ma non distogliendo lo sguardo, però).

E allora le richieste non restano quello che sono. Richieste. 
Diventano implicitamente ordini. 

Qualcosa a cui dire semplicemente sì oppure no. 

Non diventano spazio di confronto e condivisione. 
Diventano un modo per combattere per un potere. 

Credo che di fondo si stia perdendo il senso che chiedere è offrire. 
E si gira intorno a questa questione per tutt'altre questioni. Che riguardano l'ego. 

Se chiedo mi sto offrendo. 
E l'unica cosa che posso fare...è guardare. 

A me, la decisione di guardare fermandomi al primo strato di uno sguardo, ossia la risposta. 
Oppure scendere sotto la risposta. 

E si può offrire tutto chiedendo. 
Guerra o pace. 

Trovo che la questione non sia chiedere. La questione è offrire. 
E senza motivazione valida...non ha senso. 

E in alcuni momenti, magari ci sta anche. Il non senso. (ma è un'altra di quelle questioncine a cui non si è più per il niente abituati...il non senso della sofferenza, dell'ingiustizia, della delusione). 

Ma è lì che si vede se l'altro è un alleato affidabile e onesto oppure no. 

Tacere...è comunque chiedere all'altro di parlare. 

Cambia solo la posizione in cui lo si fa. 

Anche il tacere, se non posizionato non porta a nulla. Se non alla chiusura della comunicazione. All'arroccamento. 

Ovviamente e come sempre, a mio parere.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie in cui la comunicazione non verbale è totalmente assente. È questo è già un problema. Un tradito di norma *chiede* al traditore *conferme*; conferma che l’amore non è svanito, conferma che è dispiaciuto per l’accaduto, che è pentito... Chiedere a voce o con i gesti, chiedere indirettamente arrraverso il dolore che si prova, chiedere.....
> Non serve a nulla chiedere.... La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che non serve chiedere; se il traditore non arriva da solo a capire come può rimediare, allora non c’e più niente da chiedere. Io ho anche chiesto, ho detto esplicitamente che sto male, l’ha visto ed il risultato è stato una terribile indifferenza. Se il traditore non capisce da solo il dolore che ha causato, allora significa che non ama l’altro. Inutile allungare l’agonia e continuare a chiedere cose che l’altro non vuole e non può dare. Ci si fa una ragione e si va avanti.


Questo non è chiedere.

Questo è delegare all'altro questioni che sono proprie. 

L'amore, io preferisco l'affetto, è una cosa che si sente, è una cosa propria che viene messa in mezzo e scambiata, condivisa.
E per fare questo serve che le porte d'accesso di entrambi siano aperti per il passaggio. 

La porta, quella porta, non la si apre a conferme esterne. E' semplicemente impossibile. 
Quella porta, ha un'unica chiave. E la chiave ce l'ha soltanto chi HA dentro quella porta. 
Non può essere aperta e neppure scassinata da nessuno se non se stessi. 

E se tu quella porta la chiudi, l'hai chiusa tu. 
Magari in conseguenza di azioni per te intollerabili dell'altro. 
Ma è roba tua. 
L'altro non può nulla di fronte a quella porta. 

Può solo avere la pazienza di attendere, il tempo. 
Sapendo che forse il tempo non verrà mai. 

Chiedere non ha nulla a che vedere con le conferme. Con le rassicurazioni. 

Si può chiedere per sapere (ma serve ascoltare l'altro, e non se stessi e le proprie aspettative), si può chiedere per ottenere (ma serve che la richiesta sia possibile) si può chiedere per condividere ( ma serve la porta aperta e il tempo della pazienza). 

Le conferme...è spostare sull'altro l'apertura di una porta senza che l'altro abbia in mano la chiave. 
E fra l'altro, quella chiave, neanche può passare di mano. 

Decidere se accogliere la mostruosità dell'altro discende solo da sè. 

L'altro può offrire pazienza, esposizione, comprensione, sostegno. 
E la sua mostruosità.
Niente altro.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I
> La ricetta della nonna (e del nonno) necessitava una competenza che non la rende possibile oggi: ossia il fatto che conoscendo il Dolore, quello della fame, delle bombe, della Morte, il dolore aveva una collocazione. Ogni dolore la sua.



Ti fermo: nei tempi remoti i colpevoli di adulterio subivano conseguenze anche peggiori di quelle odierne, soprattutto se di sesso femminile (ma anche gli amanti uomini sorpresi in contumacia non erano certo risparmiati dalla furia del tradito. E come dimenticare i duelli, di antichissima memoria, presenti già nel medioevo e in tante culture dei popoli europei).
Oggi vi è quasi sempre una gestione più intima del dolore, come conseguenza di un influsso culturale che ha (fortunatamente) quasi eradicato nella nostra cultura la catarsi violenta come risoluzione del conflitto interiore.
Come non citare poi il solito Corano "_Se le vostre donne avranno commesso azioni infami (fornicazione o adulterio) portate contro di loro quattro testimoni dei vostri. E se essi testimonieranno, confinate quelle donne in una casa finché non sopraggiunga la morte o Allah apra loro una via d'uscita." "__Abu Qilaba disse, "Non è permesso uccidere una persona nell'Islam eccetto che in tre casi: che sia sposata e commetta adulterio...".
_Nei tempi e nei luoghi in cui la morte e la violenza erano (o sono) la norma, esse erano di conseguenza presenti anche all'interno della coppie.
Mi viene anche in mente lo shellshock dei soldati della prima guerra mondiale, i cui disturbi furono studiati per la prima volta in maniera psichiatrica, a quanto questi continui e reiterati traumi avessero modificato carattere e creato problemi psichici su persone poco più che adolescenti.
Non vi era abitudine al dolore, ma mutamenti delle persone e del loro carattere in conseguenza di esso.
Oggi siamo tutti più sensibili e molto meno cinici e la violenza in linea di massima ci fa orrore.
Per questo il dolore quando si presenta risulta amplificato.
Ricordi Mitridate?


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti fermo: nei tempi remoti i colpevoli di adulterio subivano conseguenze anche peggiori di quelle odierne, soprattutto se di sesso femminile (ma anche gli amanti uomini sorpresi in contumacia non erano certo risparmiati dalla furia del tradito. E come dimenticare i duelli, di antichissima memoria, presenti già nel medioevo e in tante culture dei popoli europei).
> Oggi vi è quasi sempre una *gestione più intima del dolore*, come conseguenza di un influsso culturale che ha (fortunatamente) quasi eradicato nella nostra cultura la catarsi violenta come risoluzione del conflitto interiore.
> Come non citare poi il solito Corano "_Se le vostre donne avranno commesso azioni infami (fornicazione o adulterio) portate contro di loro quattro testimoni dei vostri. E se essi testimonieranno, confinate quelle donne in una casa finché non sopraggiunga la morte o Allah apra loro una via d'uscita."
> _Nei tempi e nei luoghi in cui la morte e la violenza erano la norma, esse erano di conseguenza presenti anche all'interno della coppie.
> ...


Su "gestione" ho seri, serissimi dubbi. 

Dico davvero. 

Il Dolore, questo intendevo, era parte integrante della Vita. Come la Vita era parte integrante della Morte. 
Circolarmente. 

E questo sapere, che è potere, si sta perdendo....

Il resto è solo evoluzione culturale. Che fa da contorno. E serve per collocare e ricollocare le percezioni. 

Non faccio la ode ai bei tempi che furono. Sono contenta che esista l'oki quando ho il mal di testa. 

Ma ci tengo anche , per me, ovviamente, e solo per me, a tener vivo dentro di me il dolore e la sua collocazione. 
A non cedere all'illusione della felicità e della perfezione. 

Ci tengo a conservare quello sguardo sul mondo per cui ogni volta che guardo le montagne, so anche contemporaneamente che sto guardando cumuli di cadaveri che nutrono la Vita con la Morte. 

E trovo Sacro tutto questo. 

A questo faccio riferimento. 

Questa cosa, in mezzo al cemento e alle illusioni si sta perdendo. 
E io penso sia perdere umanità. 
E perdere l'umanità, significa perdere il Dolore. 

Non è poi così casuale che la giustificazione ricorrente per la tortura di animali, anche a fini sperimentali, fosse il fatto che in quanto esseri inferiori non sentono dolore. 

E non è causale che, a seguito degli studi che si stanno svolgendo, questa giustificazione perda mano a mano di valore. 
E non è casuale che da questo discenda uno spostamento anche del mercato e dell'economia. 

Il fulcro dell'umanità è il dolore. Storicamente. 

E l'altro fulcro è che siamo rane. In fondo. (pensando al processo di assuefazione a cui fai riferimento).
e a questo non possiamo proprio farci nulla. 

Il dolore, anche in questo caso, ha una sua funzione ben specifica. 
Insieme alla paura.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Su "gestione" ho seri, serissimi dubbi.
> 
> Dico davvero.
> 
> ...


E meno male, perché questo accade solo quando il dolore si presenta raramente (esattamente come fu per il veleno di Mitridate, al dolore ci si abitua se lo si frequenta regolarmente, e perché questo accada devi avere un livello di violenza abbastanza alto nella società).


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il punto è che qualsiasi richiesta NON sarà sufficiente per me, perché l'altro NULLA può per rasserenarmi.
> 
> E nel CHIEDERE consolazione c'è una richiesta impossibile che il traditore NON può dare, NON PUÒ proprio.
> 
> Da ciò ... io non chiederei, Perché già so che benché totalmente soddisfatta la mia richiesta .....





ipazia ha detto:


> Questo non è chiedere.
> 
> Questo è delegare all'altro questioni che sono proprie.
> 
> ...


Beh.. come non essere d'accordo...

I miei riferimenti sono palesemente indirizzati  al "chiedere" che ha come finalità recondita la "speranza" di conseguire un significativo beneficio dalla soddisfazione della richiesta

Siamo a livello di tessere di palestra, o di pin del cellulare, o copertina sulle ginocchia, tanto per intenderci.

O robetta cosi

Il "chiedere" che dici tu, è ungersi il culo di vasellina e chiudere gli occhi, mettendosi a buo punzone, altro che consolazione.. 

E quello che arriva devi avere la struttura di prendere, altro che consolazione

Perché sarà doloroso, appunto


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma meno male, perché questo accade solo quando il dolore si presenta raramente (esattamente come fu per il Veleno per Mitridate).


Non voglio convincerti di nulla 

Io non sono d'accordo. 

Il dolore è solo una faccia della medaglia. Come lo è il piacere. 
Servono entrambi per la medaglia intera. 

Servono entrambi per oscillare e collocarsi negli eventi che la Natura propone. 

Come serve l'oscurità alla luce, il buono al cattivo, il bene al male, etc etc.

E mi spiace il dimenticarsi che sono solo definizioni che noi umani diamo ad un qualcosa di talmente immenso e irraggiungibile per noi, che solo provando a definirne i confini visibili riusciamo a sentirci presenti. 

Il dolore è costante...è tutto intorno a noi. Basterebbe guardare e ascoltare. 

Ma l'uso è girarsi. 

Così finisce che quando non si può girarsi, anche solo una piccola sbucciatura sul ginocchio diventa una disabilità.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non voglio convincerti di nulla
> 
> Io non sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Ipa, nessuno di noi ha figli in guerra.
Nessuno di noi vive nella paura di un bombardamento.
Nessuno di noi deve uccidere qualcuno perché è soldato.
Nessuno di noi qui viene torturato.
Siamo su un forum a scrivere molto tranquillamente, sereni e in buona o discreta salute e possiamo anche fare delle scelte in totale libertà, come pare a noi, per domani o stasera.
Il dolore visto in tv o che appartiene agli altri non ci dà l'idea del dolore, à come valutare come ci si sente dopo un tradimento subito guardando una commedia anni 70 con Lino Banfi.
Nella nostra società c'è molto più piacere che dolore e, credimi, è una bella botta di culo.
Solo che non ce ne accorgiamo. Ci siamo abituati, sì, ma è comunque sempre meglio abituarsi al piacere che al dolore, anche se finisce poi che non gli diamo neppure peso.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. come non essere d'accordo...
> 
> I miei riferimenti sono palesemente indirizzati  al "chiedere" che ha come finalità recondita la "speranza" di conseguire un significativo beneficio dalla soddisfazione della richiesta
> 
> ...


A mio parere chiedere è un'azione solitaria. 

E la si fa per sè e  solo per sè. 

E sì, la ricerca non riguarda il sollievo. La soluzione che tutto aggiusta. 

Il ritorno al passato. 

La ricerca riguarda un qualcosa che ha a che vedere con il mettersi nella posizione di accogliere e rifiutare. 

Senza pietà. E senza autocommiserazione, o commiserazione dell'altro. 
Senza compiacimento. E senza autocompiacimento. 

Non necessariamente è prenderlo nel culo. 

Anzi. 

Ma penso che il dolore sia un passaggio obbligato. 
Se si vuol andare oltre. 

Se no si resta dove si è. 
Che può anche andar bene eh. 

Perchè no. 
Basta averlo deciso e non distribuire colpe. O cercar colpevoli. 

La strada però è quella della Consolazione. 
Non del sollievo. Consolazione.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ipa, nessuno di noi ha figli in guerra.
> Nessuno di noi vive nella paura di un bombardamento.
> Nessuno di noi deve uccidere qualcuno perché è soldato.
> Nessuno di noi qui viene torturato.
> ...


Io non ho neppure figli, pensa un po' 

Dipende dalle percezioni...e anche da quello che si decide di guardare danny. 

Io, di mio, preferisco non abituarmi a nulla. 
LE abitudini sono brutte bestie. 

In particolare quando arriva il momento di decidere cosa farne perchè la Vita decide per noi. 

E lo fa. Sempre. 
Siamo solo pedine sulla scacchiera della Morte. 

Dimenticarselo, è una scelta. 

Ognuno la sua 

Io col mio dolore ci ho fatto pace (per fortuna, perchè so bene cosa significhi vivere ignorando) ed è un buon compagno. 
Il più fedele. 
Tanto quanto il piacere.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ho neppure figli, pensa un po'
> 
> Dipende dalle percezioni...e anche da quello che si decide di guardare danny.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia tu a decidere di abituarti al dolore o al piacere.
Non è il ricordarsi della presenza del dolore ad abituarci, ma il viverlo e subirlo.
E giustamente nessuno di noi vuole che accada.
Neppure i nostri nonni, nessuno, credimi.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma penso che il dolore sia un passaggio obbligato.
> Se si vuol andare oltre.
> 
> La strada però è quella della Consolazione.
> Non del sollievo. Consolazione.


"Prenderlo nel culo" inteso metaforicamente da una prospettiva maschile legata al dolore 

E in questo senso, si.. "chiedere" quanto può essere dato, che sarà sicuramente "ulteriormente doloroso"

Per il resto.. si è anche legata in questo ambito  l'azione del chiedere al "risarcimento" stile incidente stradale .. 

Ed è l'ulteriore "approccio" al chiedere dal quale prendo diffidente distanza..
Proprio perché sono diffidente circa il positivo riscontro sulle mie eventuali aspettative..


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia tu a decidere di abituarti al dolore o al piacere.
> Non è il ricordarsi della presenza del dolore ad abituarci, ma il viverlo e subirlo.
> E giustamente nessuno di noi vuole che accada.
> Neppure i nostri nonni, nessuno, credimi.


Il dolore o il piacere non sono scelte. 
Sono fatti. (a volte illusioni). 

Abituarsi ad uno stato o all'altro, cristallizzandolo è un modus vivendi. Che discende dalla tipologia di rappresentazione del mondo che decidiamo di costruirci, più o meno consapevolmente. 
Che riguarda l'eternalizzazione, i legacci, la ricerca di certezze e sicurezze fuori invece che dentro. 

Io ho ben presente che quel che vale è il presente. 
Che il passato è una ri-costruzione e che il futuro è una proiezione, spesso costruita su attese e aspettative idealizzate. 

E' nel presente che si decide in che posizione porsi nei confronti della Vita e delle sue proposte. 

Non concordo sul subire. 
E' la differenza che corre fra l'opporsi ai fatti della vita o pensare di governarli (subirli) o governare se stessi in accettazione di quel che la vita propone. 
Che sia piacere o dolore è solo una diversa percezione. 

In entrambi c'è bellezza.
Ma più che altro sono inscindibili. 

Farlo, scinderli intendo, è scindere se stessi. 
Alla ricerca di sicurezza e stabilità.

Che per la mia esperienza è semplice autoinganno. 
Illusione del mulino bianco o dell'incubo maledetto non fa molta differenza. 

Conta poco quel che si vuole...come dicevo, siamo pedine sulla scacchiera della Morte. 
Il volere è desiderio riempito di onnipotenza. 

Io preferisco accettare. O rifiutare. 
Sapendo benissimo che non sono i fatti della vita che accetto o rifiuto, ma me stessa in quei fatti. 

I nostri nonni, sapevano benissimo che il loro volere era niente. 
Non a caso si affidavano al volere di dio. 

La grossa differenza è che non si perdevano a tentare di non accettare quello che accadeva. 
Lo prendevano e decidevano cosa farne. Per vivere. 

E' un'altra delle competenze, pratiche e pragmatiche, che vivere a contatto con la natura forniva.


----------



## ipazia (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Prenderlo nel culo" inteso metaforicamente da una prospettiva maschile legata al dolore
> 
> E in questo senso, si.. "chiedere" quanto può essere dato, che sarà sicuramente "ulteriormente doloroso"
> 
> ...



Maschi...

Chiedere, nel senso di offrire se stessi comprende necessariamente dolore. 
Salvo si stia vivendo la favola del mulino bianco. 

Per il semplice motivo che siamo esseri composti anche di dolore. 
Se ti offro me, ti offro anche il mio dolore.

Salvo, ripeto, vivere l'amore delle fiabe, quello del "...e vissero felici e contenti". E la sigletta di chiusura (per l'appunto). 

I risarcimenti lasciano diffidente pure me. 
Per il semplice motivo che nessun dolore può essere risarcito da qualcuno che non sia se stessi. E' un fatto personale il proprio dolore. 
Quindi è una illusione nella migliore delle ipotesi. 
O una delega all'altro. 

Io non desidero delegare, e neppure essere delegata. 

Ma più che altro mi lasciano diffidente perchè se l'obiettivo è il risarcimento, le azioni sono viziate dall'illusione del ritorno al passato. Al come se niente fosse accaduto. 

E viaggi nel tempo, a che io sappia, non sono ancora possibili. 
Poi la mente, sa creare mondi incredibili.


----------



## random (23 Marzo 2018)

Quando ti accorgi che nonostante tutto c'è volontà da parte della persona che ti ha tradito di aiutarti, allora è giusto chiedere. Se mia moglie cerca di venirmi incontro in modo concreto, ad esempio cucinandomi i piatti che preferisco, anche a costo di perderci mezza giornata, o comprandomi "quel" portachiavi adocchiato e poi dimenticato un paio di mesi fa per la festa del papà, oppure con altre piccole attenzioni spontanee, allora è segno che vorrebbe rimediare. Quindi ritengo giusto anche chiedere un qualcosa in più che potrebbe farci piacere.

Nel caso specifico, è possibile che tutto quello che in un momento di rabbia mi ha detto riguardo alla sua famosa ex-palestra non fosse vero. Quindi secondo lei continuare ad andarci non era un dispetto. In ogni caso, io le ho fatto notare che quelle parole erano state inopportune e nel dubbio avrei preferito che scegliesse un'altra palestra. Lei ha accettato, anche se mi ha fatto notare quello che ho scritto. Ma ha preferito privilegiare la mia tranquillità, pur reputando una cosa inutile cambiare palestra. Non vedo nessuna umiliazione, per concludere, a voler chiedere un aiuto a chi ti sta dimostrando di volerti aiutare, ma non riesce a canalizzare bene i suoi sforzi non per cattiva volontà, ma anche perchè devo ammettere che io cambio radicalmente opinione su tutto anche due volte al giorno e starmi dietro non è  facile.


----------



## random (23 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Concordo L'essere stati traditi ( per lo più secoli fa ) non ti da nessun diritto a un risarcimento danni



Questa è una stronzata grande come l'Oceano Pacifico.


----------



## farmer (23 Marzo 2018)

Io continuo a dire pensate alla famiglia,che poi hai detto  tu, avete passato 10 anni bellissimi,non si possono dimenticare. Se poi l 'altro viene incontro, anche a piccoli passi, apprezza e comincia a smussare i toni. Alla fine, se volete continuare , dovete metterci dell 'impegno e dei sacrifici entrambi, e se vi amate,come avete detto,è da incoscienti buttare all'aria tutto. .......In fondo c'è stato un incontro solo 10 anni fa non una relazione che sarebbe stato peggio. ......Per come la vedo io è  dura è difficile è stato un errore grave, ma con il tempo è perdonabile


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Prenderlo nel culo" inteso metaforicamente da una prospettiva maschile legata al dolore
> 
> E in questo senso, si.. "chiedere" quanto può essere dato, che sarà sicuramente "ulteriormente doloroso"
> 
> ...


Infatti se ricevi una coltellata non basta la vendetta, dare a propria volta una coltellata, né il risarcimento, la cura della ferita. La coltellata comunque l’hai presa.
Bisogna solo accettare che ci sono carezze e sberle nella vita e pure coltellate. 
Solo che vorremmo solo carezze perché ci basta sapere che ci sarà la coltellata finale: la morte.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Bisognerebbe vivere il meglio possibile perché si arrivi alla fine senza essersi macerati in dolore e vendette.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti se ricevi una coltellata non basta la vendetta, dare a propria volta una coltellata, né il risarcimento, la cura della ferita. La coltellata comunque l’hai presa.
> Bisogna solo accettare che ci sono carezze e sberle nella vita e pure coltellate.
> Solo che vorremmo solo carezze perché ci basta sapere che ci sarà la coltellata finale: la morte.


È esattamente così anche per me

E infatti.. se restituisco la coltellata (e ne restituisco pure io), lo faccio senza l'illusione che la coltellata che ho ricevuto sparisca.

Quella me la tengo

E se la dAssi, la coltellata, saprei perfettamente che la do con l'intento di aprire una ferita nell'altro, e non per altri motivi.

E abbandonando ambizioni di far sparire la propria ferita, anche "RIdare una coltellata data bene" e che faccia bene il suo lavoro di ferire a fondo l'altro, è tutt'altro che facile.

È roba da gente che ha dimestichezza col coltello 

Che a giocare col coltello senza averlo mai per le mani, a tagliarsi per conto proprio anziche ferire l'altro, ..è una volata..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente così anche per me
> 
> E infatti.. se restituisco la coltellata (e ne restituisco pure io), lo faccio senza l'illusione che la coltellata che ho ricevuto sparisca.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non provo nessun gusto a dare coltellate.
Mi stupisco anche che si possa provare soddisfazione a farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisco anche che si possa provare soddisfazione a farlo.


Mai a chi è in ginocchio... e mai a chi è a mani nude..

 ma qualche volta io il gusto confesso che ce l'ho avuto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mai a chi è in ginocchio... e mai a chi è a mani nude..
> 
> ma qualche volta io il gusto confesso che ce l'ho avuto


Lo so che piace.
Dicevo solo che a me no.


----------



## Mariben (23 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Questa è una stronzata grande come l'Oceano Pacifico.


Sarà. Pure una gran stronzata ma sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno è proprietà di nessuno e che il contratto di matrimonio ( o anche l' impegno di convivenza ) non ti preservano da delusioni o tradimento. Quel che conta è essere scelti quotidianamente; una scivolata ci sta e , la storia qui raccontata lo dimostra , ha lo stesso valore di una scelta di un menù etnico a sfavore della solita pizza. Lo dimostra il fatto che senza l intervento della pettegola ex amica la vita dei nostri attori non ha avuto scossoni per anni. 
Sarò strana ma non mi scalfirebbe minimamente sapere che 10 anni prima si è scelto un  tempura al posto della pasta al pesto , dopo anni di sereni menù condoviso
Ma si sa ... " l' uomo. In senso lato.,È fatto di briciole che l' orgoglio tiene su "


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sarà. Pure una gran stronzata ma sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno è proprietà di nessuno e che il contratto di matrimonio ( o anche l' impegno di convivenza ) non ti preservano da delusioni o tradimento. Quel che conta è essere scelti quotidianamente; una scivolata ci sta e , la storia qui raccontata lo dimostra , ha lo stesso valore di una scelta di un menù etnico a sfavore della solita pizza. Lo dimostra il fatto che senza l intervento della pettegola ex amica la vita dei nostri attori non ha avuto scossoni per anni.
> Sarò strana ma non mi scalfirebbe minimamente sapere che 10 anni prima si è scelto un  tempura al posto della pasta al pesto , dopo anni di sereni menù condoviso
> Ma si sa ... " l' uomo. In senso lato.,È fatto di briciole che l' orgoglio tiene su "


Tutto vale in teoria.
Nella pratica, se le briciole cadono ce ne vuole per rimetterle insieme.


----------



## Mariben (23 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto vale in teoria.
> Nella pratica, se le briciole cadono ce ne vuole per rimetterle insieme.


Certo che si
Ma rimane pur sempre un lavoro che ognuno deve fare da se per se.Delegare . o peggio  responsabilizzare l' altro al compimento del proprio equilibrio non solo non ha senso ma non è nemmeno funzionale
Lo so sembro cinica ma davvero ho solo imparato a " spostarmi" .


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sarà. Pure una gran stronzata ma sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno è proprietà di nessuno e che il contratto di matrimonio ( o anche l' impegno di convivenza ) non ti preservano da delusioni o tradimento. Quel che conta è essere scelti quotidianamente; una scivolata ci sta e , la storia qui raccontata lo 9dimostra , ha lo stesso valore di una scelta di un menù etnico a sfavore della solita pizza. Lo dimostra il fatto che senza l intervento della pettegola ex amica la vita dei nostri attori non ha avuto scossoni per anni.
> Sarò strana ma non mi scalfirebbe minimamente sapere che 10 anni prima si è scelto un  tempura al posto della pasta al pesto , dopo anni di sereni menù condoviso
> Ma si sa ... " l' uomo. In senso lato.,È fatto di briciole che l' orgoglio tiene su "


C'è sempre un equivoco che emerge dietro la questione dell'appartenenza.
Mia moglie non mi appartiene.
Non lei.
Sono io che scelgo di donarle il mio amore.
E quando ognuno di noi fa un dono così importante a un altro che l'accoglie manifestando piacere, non  si può  che ricevere una grande delusione se si scopre o si intuisce che invece non gli è stato attribuito il valore che ci si aspettava e sulla cui entità siamo stati ingannati.


----------



## random (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sarà. Pure una gran stronzata ma sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno è proprietà di nessuno e che il contratto di matrimonio ( o anche l' impegno di convivenza ) non ti preservano da delusioni o tradimento. Quel che conta è essere scelti quotidianamente; una scivolata ci sta e , la storia qui raccontata lo dimostra , ha lo stesso valore di una scelta di un menù etnico a sfavore della solita pizza. Lo dimostra il fatto che senza l intervento della pettegola ex amica la vita dei nostri attori non ha avuto scossoni per anni.
> Sarò strana ma non mi scalfirebbe minimamente sapere che 10 anni prima si è scelto un  tempura al posto della pasta al pesto , dopo anni di sereni menù condoviso
> Ma si sa ... " l' uomo. In senso lato.,È fatto di briciole che l' orgoglio tiene su "



Tutto può starci. Basta essere onesti e dire non voglio più stare con te perchè amo un altro prima di scivolare. O, al limite, in caso di improcrastinabili ed imprevisti pruriti nella zona genitale, dichiararlo appena possibile e dare  modo alla parte lesa di scegliere cosa fare della propria vita. A mio modo di vedere questi dieci anni sono una aggravante e non un'attenuante. Come un occultamento di cadavere. Il cadavere di una unione che nei fatti non esiste già più. E' solo una carcassa, o uno zombie. 
Se poi tu dai lo stesso peso alla scelta di una pietanza ed alla vita di una persona, allora hai evidentemente una scala di valori nella vita diversa dalla mia.


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Sarà questione di punti di vista, ma tu la stai facendo troppo tragica io invece di concentrarmi su un episodio di 10 anni fa,,mi concentrerei sugli ultimi 10 anni sui 2 figli e su come ricucire il rapporto. ...........e soprattutto non fare più cazzate


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Sarà questione di punti di vista, ma tu la stai facendo troppo tragica io invece di concentrarmi su un episodio di 10 anni fa,,mi concentrerei sugli ultimi 10 anni sui 2 figli e su come ricucire il rapporto. ...........e soprattutto non fare più cazzate


 e sai quante volte gli è stato detto


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Poi non è vero che ci sono 10 anni di menzogne, c'è una bugia di 10 anni fa e poi 10 anni di comportamento ineccepibile,di amore di madre meravigliosa....Lo hai detto tu .c'è stato un errore grave,si , ma UN errore


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Poi non è vero che ci sono 10 anni di menzogne, c'è una bugia di 10 anni fa e poi 10 anni di comportamento ineccepibile,di amore di madre meravigliosa....Lo hai detto tu .c'è stato un errore grave,si , ma UN errore


Ma quale errore, ha messo su una giostra talmente organizzata e voluta che non è un errore. Dovete iniziare a capire che un tradimento non è MAI un errore.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Sarà questione di punti di vista, ma tu la stai facendo troppo tragica io invece di concentrarmi su un episodio di 10 anni fa,,mi concentrerei sugli ultimi 10 anni sui 2 figli e su come ricucire il rapporto. ...........e soprattutto non fare più cazzate


No non la sta facendo tragica.  Sta reagendo nella maniera corretta. 10 anno o 20 o 1 giorno non contano. Per un tradito è successo 1 minuto prima. Gli ultimi anni sono di facciata ad una menzogna e lui non ha pottuo scegliere la sua vita. Lei ha scelto di tradito, lei ha scelto di avere figli da lui (legandolo a vita) mentre lo tradiva (ricordiamoci che aveva paura di essere in cinta dell'altro), lei ha scelto tutto per il nostro amico. Ora tocca scegliere a lui e ne ha TUTTI i diritti. Le cazzate le ha fatte la moglie e deve pagarne le conseguenze della SUA scelta fatta 10 anni fa. Sinceramente una donna così mi porta a pensare che si sia divertita anche in questi 10 anni.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sarà. Pure una gran stronzata ma sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno è proprietà di nessuno e che il contratto di matrimonio ( o anche l' impegno di convivenza ) non ti preservano da delusioni o tradimento. Quel che conta è essere scelti quotidianamente; una scivolata ci sta e , la storia qui raccontata lo dimostra , ha lo stesso valore di una scelta di un menù etnico a sfavore della solita pizza. Lo dimostra il fatto che senza l intervento della pettegola ex amica la vita dei nostri attori non ha avuto scossoni per anni.
> Sarò strana ma non mi scalfirebbe minimamente sapere che 10 anni prima si è scelto un  tempura al posto della pasta al pesto , dopo anni di sereni menù condoviso
> Ma si sa ... " l' uomo. In senso lato.,È fatto di briciole che l' orgoglio tiene su "


Una domanda, sei tradita o tradititrice? Giusto dire che non si è proprietà di nessuno, ma se io dono la mia vita a te, tu devi prenderne cura e sopratutto rispetto.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2018)

Boh. Io conosco una che ha iniziato a tradire il marito prima ancora di sposarsi anni fa, mentre aspettava i figli e continua ora che sono cresciuti, con l'unica variante che ha cambiato amante negli anni.
Il marito è  sereno, fanno le vacanze con i suoceri e non litigano mai e ovviamente non ha alcun sospetto.
Solo chi tradisce conosce la  verità.
Non si può valutare il da farsi solo su quello che fortunosamente si scopre, ma sull'atto.
È l'unica certezza.
Comunque andate al cinema a vedere Ella e  John.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Io conosco una che ha iniziato a tradire il marito prima ancora di sposarsi anni fa, mentre aspettava i figli e continua ora che sono cresciuti, con l'unica variante che ha cambiato amante negli anni.
> Il marito è  sereno, fanno le vacanze con i suoceri e non litigano mai e ovviamente non ha alcun sospetto.
> Solo chi tradisce conosce la  verità.
> Non si può valutare il da farsi solo su quello che fortunosamente si scopre, ma sull'atto.
> ...


Sicuramente lei è serena e felice


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Maschi...
> 
> Chiedere, nel senso di offrire se stessi comprende necessariamente dolore.
> Salvo si stia vivendo la favola del mulino bianco.
> ...


.. se inventassi la pillola che li fa fare, mi sa che sarebbe la volta buona che vinco il Nobel :rotfl:

Che bella idea..


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Lei non aveva paura di essere incinta dell altro. ..hai capito male. ............Ma alla fine non ha voluto continuare perché ha scelto random, perché era lui la sua famiglia e doveva essere lui il padre dei suoi figli. .........mat 78 stai delirando


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Lei non aveva paura di essere incinta dell altro. ..hai capito male. ............Ma alla fine non ha voluto continuare perché ha scelto random, perché era lui la sua famiglia e doveva essere lui il padre dei suoi figli. .........mat 78 stai delirando


Torna a leggere quanto a scritto lui sulla faccenda. E lui ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere all'epoca? Ora può farlo ma con molti più problemi.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questi giorni, ha voluto  sapere un po tutto. Ma il mio racconto, per quanto sincero e dettagliato così come me lo ha richiesto ha solo ottenuto lo scopo di farla imbestialire ancora di più. Ovviamente nessun coinvolgimento emotivo c'è stato da parte mia, ma sembra che questo non abbia importanza. Alla fine ho quasi subito ammesso che non avevamo scopato, ma il tutto si era risolto con dei rapporti orali. Mi ha risposto che era sicura che "non avrei avuto le palle neanche per quello e che avrei scelto la comoda soluzione di lasciar fare a lei rimanendo comodamente seduto". Come se questa cosa, secondo me,  sminuisse le mie responsabilità, che anzi, a suo parere sono ancora maggiori. Tutta la sera del 7  abbiamo discusso di questa cosa. Poi mi ha chiesto cosa ne penso del fatto che lei vada in palestra. Le ho detto che non credo di avere il diritto di esprimere un parere. A quel punto è risultato evidente che voleva litigare: mi ha detto che dovevo esprimere un parere perchè lei me lo aveva chiesto e questo non significava seguire il mio parere, ma anzi, probabilmente lei voleva fare l'esatto contrario. Se rinunciavo a dire la mia opinione, poi avrei accettato in silenzio tutte le conseguenze della mia scelta. Questa cosa non l'ho capita. Comunque le ho detto che avrei preferito che smettesse di andarci. Mi ha risposto solo: vedremo. Poi mi ha detto che l'8 marzo sarebbe uscita e di non aspettarla alzato. Avrebbe lasciato tutto pronto per me ed i bambini, solo da scaldare.
> Apro una breve parentesi per dire che io ero perfettamente consapevole che dovevo solo stare zitto, ma purtroppo non ci sono riuscito: è stato più forte di me. Così le ho chiesto dove e con chi andasse l'8 marzo, scatenando una serie di urla ed insulti che posso succintamente riassumere con un'unica frase: Pezzo di coglione, non sono fatti tuoi. (Ieri sera, forse sconvolta da quello che stava succedendo, mi ha magnanimamente messo al corrente del fatto che era uscita con la sorella ed alcune amiche, erano state a cena e poi erano tornate intorno a mezzanotte. )
> 
> Ieri invece è stato davvero terribile. Ha iniziato chiedendomi se ero soddisfatto, se non sentissi un qualcosa di irrisolto nei suoi racconti di quello che successe tanti anni fa. Ovviamente la risposta è si, ma le ho risposto di no. Le nubi della bufera si stavano addensando ed io temevo le conseguenze di una riapertura del caso. Ma non si è fatta scoraggiare dal mio no. E' andata dritta come un missile e come un missile mi ha colpito ed affondato.
> ...


Farmer ed eccola qua. Ora dimmi se sto ancora delirando. Ti consiglio di leggere bene quanto disse lei perché è parecchio aghiacciante. Non so mettere le parti in neretto. Questa è la parte principale " Lei temette che sarebbe servita l'analisi del dna di genitori e figli, cosa invece non necessaria, perchè è sufficiente la tipizzazione hla per stabilire la compatibilità, (tipizzazione poi eseguita con esiti positivi per il fratello). Questo significa che essendo il primo figlio mio, lo è anche il secondo. Quindi temette di rimanere incinta ed essere subito scoperta. 

Questa fu l'unica ragione per cui interruppe subito la cosa ed ha aggiunto che è stata una cretina a rinunciare ad una cosa che le piaceva per me. Se le capitasse oggi, dopo quello che ho fatto me ne farebbe di tutti i colori"

E poi sono io che sto delirando. Io non so ancora come fa a starci insieme.


----------



## void (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Farmer ed eccola qua. Ora dimmi se sto ancora delirando. Ti consiglio di leggere bene quanto disse lei perché è parecchio aghiacciante. Non so mettere le parti in neretto. Questa è la parte principale " Lei temette che sarebbe servita l'analisi del dna di genitori e figli, cosa invece non necessaria, perchè è sufficiente la tipizzazione hla per stabilire la compatibilità, (tipizzazione poi eseguita con esiti positivi per il fratello). Questo significa che essendo il primo figlio mio, lo è anche il secondo. Quindi temette di rimanere incinta ed essere subito scoperta.
> 
> Questa fu l'unica ragione per cui interruppe subito la cosa ed ha aggiunto che è stata una cretina a rinunciare ad una cosa che le piaceva per me. Se le capitasse oggi, dopo quello che ho fatto me ne farebbe di tutti i colori"
> 
> E poi sono io che sto delirando. Io non so ancora come fa a starci insieme.


Forse perché la ama.....chissà.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

void ha detto:


> Forse perché la ama.....chissà.


Puoi ancora amarla, ma come fai a stare con una persona che ti parla in questo modo è ti confessa che ha rinunciato a qualcosa di bello  perche aveva paura di rimanere in cinta di Andrea per lui. Come se gli avesse fatto un favore.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Puoi ancora amarla, ma come fai a stare con una persona che ti parla in questo modo è ti confessa che ha rinunciato a qualcosa di bello  perche aveva paura di rimanere in cinta di Andrea per lui. Come se gli avesse fatto un favore.


Ma non era una questione di preservativo? Se andreuccio lo avesse usato a quest’ora, invece di un pompino con ingoio, la signora era sulla sedia a rotelle.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non era una questione di preservativo? Se andreuccio lo avesse usato a quest’ora, invece di un pompino con ingoio, la signora era sulla sedia a rotelle.


E tu credi che la signora gli abbia fatto solo un pompino e si siano visti solo una volta?


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

Ma poi coinvolgere tutte quelle persone per nascondere il tradimento.
Pensava di poter manipolare anche gli altri.
Chi sa quanti favori avrà fatto.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma poi coinvolgere tutte quelle persone per nascondere il tradimento.
> Pensava di poter manipolare anche gli altri.
> Chi sa quanti favori avrà fatto.


Spero per lui non favori sessuali


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

*...*

[video=youtube;YRJAnsSkLKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRJAnsSkLKY[/video]


----------



## oriente70 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Spero per lui non favori sessuali


Non credo...


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Se guardi cosa ho scritto ho detto a random di chiarire subito le cose che ha detto la signora altrimenti lasciala. Quando si è furiosi si dicono cose che non si pensano solo per con l obbiettivo di ferire, succede anche a me e mia moglie,ci diciamo delle cose irripetibili ma poi ci calmiamo,ci chiariamo e tutto torna come prima. A me sembrava che random si fosse chiarito e che le avesse detto che quelle cose non le pensava. Adesso insinuare che sia una troia non me la sento, al momento devi fidarti e credere, come può essere che sia la verità.  Ma nel proseguo ha dimostrato di essere una brava moglie e una buona madre, deve tenere conto anche di questo. .........Nella vita esiste anche il perdono bisogna meritsrselo


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Se guardi cosa ho scritto ho detto a random di chiarire subito le cose che ha detto la signora altrimenti lasciala. Quando si è furiosi si dicono cose che non si pensano solo per con l obbiettivo di ferire, succede anche a me e mia moglie,ci diciamo delle cose irripetibili ma poi ci calmiamo,ci chiariamo e tutto torna come prima. A me sembrava che random si fosse chiarito e che le avesse detto che quelle cose non le pensava. Adesso insinuare che sia una troia non me la sento, al momento devi fidarti e credere, come può essere che sia la verità.  Ma nel proseguo ha dimostrato di essere una brava moglie e una buona madre, deve tenere conto anche di questo. .........Nella vita esiste anche il perdono bisogna meritsrselo


Come agrapparsi sugli specchi e trovare una giustificazione su tutto. Dopo quello che ha fatto e detto non ha nulla da chiarire, ma ognuno giustamente la pensa come vuole ed agisce nella maniera che ritiene opportuna. Dopo una pugnalata del genere per dare il perdono, o sei Gesù cristo o un pazzo.


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Sono d'accordo su una cosa è più grave quel che ha detto se non il tradimento in sè.  Quelle parole mi risuonerebbero in testa per molto tempo, il tradimento riuscirei piano piano a digerirlo. Per questo dico bisogna chiarire subito. .......patti chiari amicizia lunga


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. se inventassi la pillola che li fa fare, mi sa che sarebbe la volta buona che vinco il Nobel :rotfl:
> 
> Che bella idea..



Mi sa che di quelle pillole ce n'è già una buona scelta 

Più che altro non appartengono al campo della legalità...o comunque hanno bisogno di prescrizione medica. 

Forse sarebbe da inventare qualcosa che attiva quello che le pilloline attivano (che è roba che è già comunque presente, altrimenti le pillole non avrebbero agganci per scatenare effetti) senza le pilloline. E poi servirebbe uno stabilizzatore. 

:carneval::carneval:


L'ammore, comunque, mi sembra che funzioni egregiamente. 
Manca lo stabilizzatore e la possibilità di farsi lo stesso viaggio insieme.

Il fulcro sarebbe eliminare la fatica del fare insieme. (robetta, insomma )

Tolta quella...sarebbe la realizzazione di un mondo indolore e solo dedito al piacere. 

L'eden praticamente :carneval:


EDIT: ma senza mela e serpente...diventerebbe noioso...e si sarebbe punto a capo


----------



## random (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come agrapparsi sugli specchi e trovare una giustificazione su tutto. Dopo quello che ha fatto e detto non ha nulla da chiarire, ma ognuno giustamente la pensa come vuole ed agisce nella maniera che ritiene opportuna. Dopo una pugnalata del genere per dare il perdono, o sei Gesù cristo o un pazzo.





farmer ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su una cosa è più grave quel che ha detto se non il tradimento in sè.  Quelle parole mi risuonerebbero in testa per molto tempo, il tradimento riuscirei piano piano a digerirlo. Per questo dico bisogna chiarire subito. .......patti chiari amicizia lunga



Forse qualche volta, in qualche caso,  il vero scatto d'orgoglio è quello di trovare la forza di andare avanti. Non di perdonare, ma almeno di proseguire, un passetto alla volta. Non sono sicuro che il mio sia uno di questi casi, ma una possibilità c'è. E prima di arrendermi vorrei provare a farcela. Con il suo aiuto, in gran parte spontaneo, ma anche indirizzato da me se servirà. In lei sto davvero vedendo qualcosa di diverso in  questi giorni, anche se non vorrei illudermi.


----------



## Mariben (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo che si
> Ma rimane pur sempre un lavoro che ognuno deve fare da se per se.Delegare . o peggio  responsabilizzare l' altro al compimento del proprio equilibrio non solo non ha senso ma non è nemmeno funzionale
> Lo so sembro cinica ma davvero ho solo imparato a " spostarmi" .





Mat78 ha detto:


> Una domanda, sei tradita o tradititrice? Giusto dire che non si è proprietà di nessuno, ma se io dono la mia vita a te, tu devi prenderne cura e sopratutto rispetto.


Traditrice ( ex. Per poco poi mi sono separata ) sono stata anche tradita ma la questione è un altra 
La vita non si dona a nessuno la vita appartiene solo a se stessi e la propria felicità, io preferisco chiamarla serenità , non si da mai nelle mani di un altro. Posso condividerne un pezzo ,  un tragitto breve o lungo che sia mantenendo sempre l'alterità. Posso desiderare . augurarmi persino che l' altro mi sia fedele ma pretenderlo sempre e per sempre ? Posso decidere che non riesco a sopportarlo e lasciarlo oppure accettarlo come le tante cose che la vita ci riserva. Infuriarsi. Dettar legge stravolgere un equilibrio che cera ( se c'era in questo caso il dubbio sorge spontaneo) per una scopata di 10 anni prima è da delirio..


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse qualche volta, in qualche caso,  il vero scatto d'orgoglio è quello di trovare la forza di andare avanti. Non di perdonare, ma almeno di proseguire, un passetto alla volta. Non sono sicuro che il mio sia uno di questi casi, ma una possibilità c'è. E prima di arrendermi vorrei provare a farcela. Con il suo aiuto, in gran parte spontaneo, ma anche indirizzato da me se servirà. In lei sto davvero vedendo qualcosa di diverso in  questi giorni, anche se non vorrei illudermi.


Ti auguro che tu riesca a trovare una serenità con lei. Spero che tu non debba buttare altri anni della tua vita.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Traditrice ( ex. Per poco poi mi sono separata ) sono stata anche tradita ma la questione è un altra
> La vita non si dona a nessuno la vita appartiene solo a se stessi e la propria felicità, io preferisco chiamarla serenità , non si da mai nelle mani di un altro. Posso condividerne un pezzo ,  un tragitto breve o lungo che sia mantenendo sempre l'alterità. Posso desiderare . augurarmi persino che l' altro mi sia fedele ma pretenderlo sempre e per sempre ? Posso decidere che non riesco a sopportarlo e lasciarlo oppure accettarlo come le tante cose che la vita ci riserva. Infuriarsi. Dettar legge stravolgere un equilibrio che cera ( se c'era in questo caso il dubbio sorge spontaneo) per una scopata di 10 anni prima è da delirio..


E allora se non ti doni all'altro che ti sei sposata a fare? Per avere le foto con l'abito da sposa? Si fa un giuramento al momento che ti sposi. Se non ci credi, dovevi lasciar stare. La vita di coppia è fatta anche di rinunce per una scelta che si è fatta e tra queste c'è anche lo scopare in giro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse qualche volta, in qualche caso,  il vero scatto d'orgoglio è quello di trovare la forza di andare avanti. Non di perdonare, ma almeno di proseguire, un passetto alla volta. Non sono sicuro che il mio sia uno di questi casi, ma una possibilità c'è. E prima di arrendermi vorrei provare a farcela. Con il suo aiuto, in gran parte spontaneo, ma anche indirizzato da me se servirà. In lei sto davvero vedendo qualcosa di diverso in  questi giorni, anche se non vorrei illudermi.


Un passo alla volta...bravo


----------



## random (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Traditrice ( ex. Per poco poi mi sono separata ) sono stata anche tradita ma la questione è un altra
> La vita non si dona a nessuno la vita appartiene solo a se stessi e la propria felicità, io preferisco chiamarla serenità , non si da mai nelle mani di un altro. Posso condividerne un pezzo ,  un tragitto breve o lungo che sia mantenendo sempre l'alterità. Posso desiderare . augurarmi persino che l' altro mi sia fedele ma pretenderlo sempre e per sempre ? Posso decidere che non riesco a sopportarlo e lasciarlo oppure accettarlo come le tante cose che la vita ci riserva. Infuriarsi. Dettar legge stravolgere un equilibrio che cera ( se c'era in questo caso il dubbio sorge spontaneo) per una scopata di 10 anni prima è da delirio..



Puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita. Sarebbe giusto non prendere impegni che si sa di non poter mantenere. Altrimenti la nostra libertà, esercitata ingannando le persone che ci amano sarebbe ben poca cosa. Persone che forse ti hanno creduto quando non hai messo bene in chiaro che nulla è per sempre. Se lo hai fatto, allora massimo rispetto per la tua integrità. Ma da quello che scrivi mi sembra che tu invece abbia una idea diversa. Quando ti stanchi molli. E ti cerchi un altro, anche a costo di andare a sfasciare la vita degli altri. Poi, fedele al motto che nulla è per sempre, molli anche l'altro. Evito di dare giudizi morale sul tuo comportamento, in parte perchè non mi è ben chiaro il tuo modus operandi, in parte perchè non è mio compito darli. Tuttavia un'idea me la sono fatta e non è una bella idea.


----------



## Mariben (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E allora se non ti doni all'altro che ti sei sposata a fare? Per avere le foto con l'abito da sposa? Si fa un giuramento al momento che ti sposi. Se non ci credi, dovevi lasciar stare. La vita di coppia è fatta anche di rinunce per una scelta che si è fatta e tra queste c'è anche lo scopre in giro.


Giuramento, promesse . rinunce. Sembra si parli di entrare a far parte di una massoneria o in convento . Invece che di rapporti di coppia . Ogni relazione parte con le migliori intenzioni , all'altare o meno. Tutti crediamo in quel che facciamo ma la vita vera poi ci aspetta al varco , siamo umani e fallibili" donarsi " all' altro non significa immolarsi .
Preferisco pensare che il mio uomo mi rimanga al fianco perche sono una persona piacevole perche so darmi ma anche mantenere la mia identità  ben distinta dalla sua . condividendo molto ma non tutto e non perche . un tot di tempo fa ha spergiurato di essermi fedele . ora non è il momento né il tread giusto ma ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili che non hanno nulla a che fare con il sesso ( parlo del mio ex marito)


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Giuramento, promesse . rinunce. Sembra si parli di entrare a far parte di una massoneria o in convento . Invece che di rapporti di coppia . Ogni relazione parte con le migliori intenzioni , all'altare o meno. Tutti crediamo in quel che facciamo ma la vita vera poi ci aspetta al varco , siamo umani e fallibili" donarsi " all' altro non significa immolarsi .
> Preferisco pensare che il mio uomo mi rimanga al fianco perche sono una persona piacevole perche so darmi ma anche mantenere la mia identità  ben distinta dalla sua . condividendo molto ma non tutto e non perche . un tot di tempo fa ha spergiurato di essermi fedele . ora non è il momento né il tread giusto ma ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili che non hanno nulla a che fare con il sesso ( parlo del mio ex marito)


E poi ci chiediamo se non era meglio come la pensavano i nostri nonni o genitori. Qui c'è la vera risposta del motivo per cui oggi nessun matrimonio dura o sono più unici che rari. Vorrei dare una risposta più articolata, ma sono talmente allibito da quanto leggo che sprecherei solo il mio tempo con una persona che pensa solo al suo di bene e come ha detto random rischiando di distruggere la vita di persone che invece si sono DONATE a te. Donarsi all'altro appunto, come hai detto te, non è immolarsi, ma dare tutto se stesso/a per proseguire la vita insieme, con i suoi problemi con i suoi momenti felici e se ci voltiamo a guardare, abbiamo sempre una persona accanto che ci sorregge e che ci copra le spalle. Io ti dono la cosa più importate di me cioè la mia vita e tu devi averne cura, come io avrò cura della tua.


----------



## Mariben (24 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita. Sarebbe giusto non prendere impegni che si sa di non poter mantenere. Altrimenti la nostra libertà, esercitata ingannando le persone che ci amano sarebbe ben poca cosa. Persone che forse ti hanno creduto quando non hai messo bene in chiaro che nulla è per sempre. Se lo hai fatto, allora massimo rispetto per la tua integrità. Ma da quello che scrivi mi sembra che tu invece abbia una idea diversa. Quando ti stanchi molli. E ti cerchi un altro, anche a costo di andare a sfasciare la vita degli altri. Poi, fedele al motto che nulla è per sempre, molli anche l'altro. Evito di dare giudizi morale sul tuo comportamento, in parte perchè non mi è ben chiaro il tuo modus operandi, in parte perchè non è mio compito darli. Tuttavia un'idea me la sono fatta e non è una bella idea.


Modus operandi????
Ho quasi 60 anni e ho " mollato" una volta non esattamente perché mi ero stancata ....
Comunque si non  amo essere costretta  dentro una relazione ,conosco i miei bisogni ma non pretendo . amo lasciando l' altro assolutamente libero di scegliere giorno dopo giorno se stare con me.Qualora mi sentissi ferita o tradita me ne vado magari soffrendo ma senza fargli la guerra


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi ci chiediamo se non era meglio come la pensavano i nostri nonni o genitori. Qui c'è la vera risposta del motivo per cui oggi nessun matrimonio dura o sono più unici che rari. Vorrei dare una risposta più articolata, ma sono talmente allibito da quanto leggo che sprecherei solo il mio tempo con una persona che pensa solo al suo di bene e come ha detto random rischiando di distruggere la vita di persone che invece si sono DONATE a te.


Guarda che i nostri nonni e genitori si cornificavano come è quanto quelli del nostro tempo

E forse anche di più

Solo che non facevano tante lagne e tiravano dritto 

Quel che oggi ammazza 70 anni fa faceva una sega

Generazione di fenomeni.. si, da una sega :rotfl:

Diceva una canzone..


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che i nostri nonni e genitori si cornificavano come è quanto quelli del nostro tempo
> 
> E forse anche di più
> 
> ...


Non so che nonni o parenti o conoscenti hai tu, ma nella mia esperienza non ho sentito di tutti questi tradimenti e con questo non dico che nel passato non accadesse, ma non nella frequenza con cui accade oggi. 
A un ultima cosa, prima se si scopriva un tradimento si rischiava di perderla la vita, esistevano i duelli d'onore e in Italia è stato bandito negli anni 60


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non so che nonni o parenti o conoscenti hai tu, ma nella mia esperienza non ho sentito di tutti questi tradimenti e con questo non dico che nel passato non accadesse, ma non nella frequenza con cui accade oggi.
> A un ultima cosa, prima se si scopriva un tradimento si rischiava di perderla la vita, esistevano i duelli d'onore e in Italia è stato bandito negli anni 60


Eeeeh.. hai voglia.. 

sai qual è il problema drammatico?

Che ai tempi dei nostri nonni e genitori chi cornificava 99 su 100 era maschio.

E la donna è strutturata da secoli 

Pure i casini erano legali.. 

Poi con gli ultimi decenni ha iniziato anche la donna 

E son dolori per noi maschietti fraggggili e poco avvezzi a sostenere pesi che intere generazioni di donne han portato senza battere ciglio.. .. 

Una famosissima imprenditrice di allora che conoscevo una volta disse a mia madre:

"Io lo so che mio marito ogni tanto.... Ma.. poi torna sempre da me, e quindi in fondo va bene così.."

A averla la struttura di allora.. a averla!

Solo per averla, anche non servisse..a averla!


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeeeh.. hai voglia..
> 
> sai qual è il problema drammatico?
> 
> ...


Be tu c'è l'hai, vi scambiate le corna tra te e tua moglie quindi sei felice  ora non venirmi a dire che io devo accettare il tuo modo di vivere o che sia giusto così.  C'è chi la pensa diversamente e non accetta questo schifo, e non per lagnarsi o frignare o perché è debole.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be tu c'è l'hai, vi scambiate le corna tra te e tua moglie quindi sei felice  ora non venirmi a dire che io devo accettare il tuo modo di vivere o che sia giusto così.  C'è chi la pensa diversamente e non accetta questo schifo, e non per lagnarsi o frignare o perché è debole.



Ma io non vengo a dire nulla a nessuno

Vengo a dire che quando parli di anziani ti dovresti informare.. 

Perché mi sa che ti hanno raccontato Delle favolette  :rotfl:

E che quello che ai nostri anziani faceva una sega, oggi genera panico

Informati.. :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (24 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non vengo a dire nulla a nessuno
> 
> Vengo a dire che quando parli di anziani ti dovresti informare..
> 
> ...


Dimentico sempre che tu hai il verbo  perdona la mia ignoranza.


----------



## Mariben (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi ci chiediamo se non era meglio come la pensavano i nostri nonni o genitori. Qui c'è la vera risposta del motivo per cui oggi nessun matrimonio dura o sono più unici che rari. Vorrei dare una risposta più articolata, ma sono talmente allibito da quanto leggo che sprecherei solo il mio tempo con una persona che pensa solo al suo di bene e come ha detto random rischiando di distruggere la vita di persone che invece si sono DONATE a te. Donarsi all'altro appunto, come hai detto te, non è immolarsi, ma dare tutto se stesso/a per proseguire la vita insieme, con i suoi problemi con i suoi momenti felici e se ci voltiamo a guardare, abbiamo sempre una persona accanto che ci sorregge e che ci copra le spalle. Io ti dono la cosa più importate di me cioè la mia vita e tu devi averne cura, come io avrò cura della tua.


Bravo.... E se ti giri e non trovi nessuno?/e se salta fuori un tuo errore di tanti anni prima e ti massacrano? È questo l amore a cui aspirate?nessuna pietà
PS io non ho distrutto la vita proprio a nessuno
Il mio ex e la ex del mio compagno godono di ottima salute forse perché stavano con noi " per onorare l'impegno "  e meno male che abbiamo preso noi la decisione


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dimentico sempre che tu hai il verbo  perdona la mia ignoranza.


Sei perdonatissimo. 

Informati e facci sapere .. :rotfl:

Gli anziani si.. :rotfl:

Mi madre correva tra le bombe e aveva a che fare con tedeschi prima e americani poi.. che ti raccomando (gli americani) ..

E oggi ci si caga addosso per un petardo :rotfl:

Informati.. :rotfl:


----------



## random (24 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Modus operandi????
> Ho quasi 60 anni e ho " mollato" una volta non esattamente perché mi ero stancata ....
> Comunque si non  amo essere costretta  dentro una relazione ,conosco i miei bisogni ma non pretendo . amo lasciando l' altro assolutamente libero di scegliere giorno dopo giorno se stare con me.Qualora mi sentissi ferita o tradita me ne vado magari soffrendo ma senza fargli la guerra



l'unica cosa che ho da dire nel tuo caso è questa. L'importante è che i patti siano chiari dall'inizio.


----------



## farmer (24 Marzo 2018)

Random con l impegno di tutti e due,ripeto di tutti e due,sono sicuro che ce la farete. Ma se capita qualche incomprensione no agite d' impulso, dialogate dialogate dialogate,poi il tempo farà la sua parte,forse la più importante. .... random ti auguro tanta serenita' insieme a tua moglie e la tua famiglia. ...Ne avete bisogno


----------



## Outdider (24 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Tutto può starci. Basta essere onesti e dire non voglio più stare con te perchè amo un altro prima di scivolare. O, al limite, in caso di improcrastinabili ed imprevisti pruriti nella zona genitale, dichiararlo appena possibile e dare  modo alla parte lesa di scegliere cosa fare della propria vita. A mio modo di vedere questi dieci anni sono una aggravante e non un'attenuante. Come un occultamento di cadavere. Il cadavere di una unione che nei fatti non esiste già più. E' solo una carcassa, o uno zombie.
> Se poi tu dai lo stesso peso alla scelta di una pietanza ed alla vita di una persona, allora hai evidentemente una scala di valori nella vita diversa dalla mia.


Quotone gigantesco


----------



## Outdider (24 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma quale errore, ha messo su una giostra talmente organizzata e voluta che non è un errore. Dovete iniziare a capire che un tradimento non è MAI un errore.


Quotone


----------



## Mariben (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che ho da dire nel tuo caso è questa. L'importante è che i patti siano chiari dall'inizio.


Ma patti che? Se ti riferisci al sacro vincolo del matrimonio con annessi giuramento di fedeltà e compagnia bella mi vuoi dire che a 20 anni sai con certezza che sarà per sempre così? 

Io avrò anche valori diversi dai tuoi ma so anche che nessuno è perfetto e che ci sono disvalori peggiori di un tradimento puramente fisico dopo il quale a quanto pare c'è stato o è ritornato l'impegno al progetto iniziale io non riesco a considerare
Un'aggravante quello che tu Definisci uno scheletro nell'armadio lo sarebbe se  se avessi portato delle conseguenze reali e non una sofferenza postuma data  orgoglio ferito tutto il fiume di parole tutte le recriminazioni le cattiverie e se non ho capito male le ritorsioni tipo il tuo tradimento tra virgolette riparatorio quelle si hanno distrutto o stanno distruggendo il vostro rapporto e la vostra famiglia nel mio caso le mancanze sono state d'altro tipo è sempre a parer mio imperdonabili avrei voluto veramente venire a sapere di un paio di s****** occasionali piuttosto che rendermi conto di essere sola ad affrontare problemi e preoccupazioni che riguardavano entrambi Auguri comunque se la strada che avete intrapreso vi sembra quella più opportuna e risolutoria il tempo vi darà ragione Sempre che nel frattempo non finiate di distruggervi


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ma patti che? Se ti riferisci al sacro vincolo del matrimonio con annessi giuramento di fedeltà e compagnia bella mi vuoi dire che a 20 anni sai con certezza che sarà per sempre così?
> 
> Io avrò anche valori diversi dai tuoi ma so anche che nessuno è perfetto e che ci sono disvalori peggiori di un tradimento puramente fisico dopo il quale a quanto pare c'è stato o è ritornato l'impegno al progetto iniziale io non riesco a considerare
> Un'aggravante quello che tu Definisci uno scheletro nell'armadio lo sarebbe se  se avessi portato delle conseguenze reali e non una sofferenza postuma data  orgoglio ferito tutto il fiume di parole tutte le recriminazioni le cattiverie e se non ho capito male le ritorsioni tipo il tuo tradimento tra virgolette riparatorio quelle si hanno distrutto o stanno distruggendo il vostro rapporto e la vostra famiglia nel mio caso le mancanze sono state d'altro tipo è sempre a parer mio imperdonabili avrei voluto veramente venire a sapere di un paio di s****** occasionali piuttosto che rendermi conto di essere sola ad affrontare problemi e preoccupazioni che riguardavano entrambi Auguri comunque se la strada che avete intrapreso vi sembra quella più opportuna e risolutoria il tempo vi darà ragione Sempre che nel frattempo non finiate di distruggervi



No tu non hai valori, non hai parola, non hai obiettivi.
Sei una che insegue il tutto e subito e quel che avanza lo butti via con noncuranza. Come se i sentimenti di una persona siano spazzatura. Come se gli impegni presi possano essere disattesi per un semplice capriccio, perchè tu non hai più voglia. 
Non puoi capire la sofferenza altrui. Fatti un favore: non provarci nemmeno, perchè potrebbe sorgerti il dubbio che quella che vedi riflessa nello specchio tutte le mattine non sia una bella persona.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No tu non hai valori, non hai parola, non hai obiettivi.
> Sei una che insegue il tutto e subito e quel che avanza lo butti via con noncuranza. Come se i sentimenti di una persona siano spazzatura. Come se gli impegni presi possano essere disattesi per un semplice capriccio, perchè tu non hai più voglia.
> Non puoi capire la sofferenza altrui. Fatti un favore: non provarci nemmeno, perchè potrebbe sorgerti il dubbio che quella che vedi riflessa nello specchio tutte le mattine non sia una bella persona.


Chiaramente stai proiettando.
Pensi questo di tua moglie?
Un tradimento non viene fatto contro il tradito (a parte la scemenza che hai fatto tu) ma per sé (del resto anche il tuo tradimento l’hai fatto per te. Per, boh, una forma di riscatto) e capisco benissimo il dolore della scoperta, ma devi smettere di restare rigidamente in questa posizione. Ma non per tua moglie o per il matrimonio, ma per te.


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No tu non hai valori, non hai parola, non hai obiettivi.
> Sei una che insegue il tutto e subito e quel che avanza lo butti via con noncuranza. Come se i sentimenti di una persona siano spazzatura. Come se gli impegni presi possano essere disattesi per un semplice capriccio, perchè tu non hai più voglia.
> Non puoi capire la sofferenza altrui. Fatti un favore: non provarci nemmeno, perchè potrebbe sorgerti il dubbio che quella che vedi riflessa nello specchio tutte le mattine non sia una bella persona.


Non offenderti  [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION],qui ogniuno esprime la propria opinione...io comunque sono d'accordo con quanto hai scritto tranne per il guardarsi allo specchio.


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non offenderti  @_random_,qui ogniuno esprime la propria opinione...io comunque sono d'accordo con quanto hai scritto tranne per il guardarsi allo specchio.


meglio una pozzanghera, in effetti.


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiaramente stai proiettando.
> Pensi questo di tua moglie?
> Un tradimento non viene fatto contro il tradito (a parte la scemenza che hai fatto tu) ma per sé (del resto anche il tuo tradimento l’hai fatto per te. Per, boh, una forma di riscatto) e capisco benissimo il dolore della scoperta, ma devi smettere di restare rigidamente in questa posizione. Ma non per tua moglie o per il matrimonio, ma per te.



No. Non ho mai pensato questo di mia moglie, neanche nei momenti peggiori.
Ma qui stiamo parlando di una tizia che inizia un rapporto con la consapevolezza che durerà fin quando ne avrà voglia. Mente sapendo di mentire. Incurante del fatto che chi inizia un rapporto lo fa per sempre. Lei ribalta a suo vantaggio tutte le consuetudini. Questa è un vampiro.


----------



## Mariben (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Non ho mai pensato questo di mia moglie, neanche nei momenti peggiori.
> Ma qui stiamo parlando di una tizia che inizia un rapporto con la consapevolezza che durerà fin quando ne avrà voglia. Mente sapendo di mentire. Incurante del fatto che chi inizia un rapporto lo fa per sempre. Lei ribalta a suo vantaggio tutte le consuetudini. Questa è un vampiro.


Vabbe  pensa quel che vuoi di me se ti fa star meglio e quando avrai la mia età avrai rotto il patto con tua moglie per i tuoi sacrosanti principi ,l avrai punita nuovamente facendoti fare altri......sarai sicuramente più soddisfatto di me guardandoti allo specchio
Concordo con Brunetta stai proiettando eccome o non si spiegherebbe tanto livore verso una sconosciuta


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> ...stai proiettando eccome...



Si, adesso consolati così. Contenta tu...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> meglio una pozzanghera, in effetti.


Si ma.. 
Se il tuo approccio dialogico in casa quando hai qualche divergenza con tua moglie è questo, si cominciano a capire un bel po' di cosine, eh...


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma..
> Se il tuo approccio dialogico in casa quando hai qualche divergenza con tua moglie è questo, si cominciano a capire un bel po' di cosine, eh...


Non credo che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] si rivolga in questi termini con la moglie...non credo glielo permetta. Però in effetti il ragionamento della nostra amica è un po stucchevole. In un matrimonio se si parte unilateralente che non devi niente al tuo partner......


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non credo che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] si rivolga in questi termini con la moglie...non credo glielo permetta. Però in effetti il ragionamento della nostra amica è un po stucchevole. In un matrimonio se si parte unilateralente che non devi niente al tuo partner......


Non saprei... C'è lo dirà lui, se vorrà.

Certo che al partner "devi" una serie di cose promesse.. tra le quali la fedeltà fisica.

So anche però per esperienza che la "promessa" a volte decade.

Come ad esempio decade automaticamente (sembra) quando uno dei due contravviene a un certo tipo di promesse

Anche se questo discorso, nella formula del matrimonio cattolico, non è affatto previsto..

Anzi.. sarebbe previsto esattamente il contrario, a voler ben guardare le carte: "nella gioia e nel dolore.. finché morte non ci separi"

E non "finché non mi fai le corna"

se si vuole guardare le "carte" e i rispettivi impegni (in toto)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Non ho mai pensato questo di mia moglie, neanche nei momenti peggiori.
> Ma qui stiamo parlando di una tizia che inizia un rapporto con la consapevolezza che durerà fin quando ne avrà voglia. Mente sapendo di mentire. Incurante del fatto che *chi inizia un rapporto lo fa per sempre*. Lei ribalta a suo vantaggio tutte le consuetudini. Questa è un vampiro.


Ma chi lo ha detto? 
Si parte con la speranza che duri per sempre, ci si può impegnare (umanamente non con continuità e costanza) ma nessuno onestamente può essere certo che sia per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei... C'è lo dirà lui, se vorrà.
> 
> Certo che al partner "devi" una serie di cose promesse.. tra le quali la fedeltà fisica.
> 
> ...


Ma si è cattolici quando fa comodo?
Si è cattolici solo quando si chiede agli altri di esserlo, non lo si è quando si va a puttane*, non lo si è quando non si pagano le tasse, quando si auspica che affoghino coloro che cercano una vita migliore.
Si è cattolici solo quando si viene traditi? 
E si è cattolici guardando la pagliuzza degli altri? 








*(“La tratta e la prostituzione sono crimini contro l’umanità, delitti che nascono da una mentalità malata secondo cui la donna va sfruttata. E qui in Italia, parlando di clienti, è verosimile che il 90% sono battezzati, cattolici”. Un attacco duro quello di Papa Francesco contro la prostituzione, durante il colloquio con i giovani nella riunione pre-Sinodo al pontificio collegio internazionale Maria Mater Ecclesiae di Roma.Bergoglio la definisce “una malattia, “uno schifo” e “non c’è femminismo che sia riuscito a togliere questa mentalità dalla coscienza maschile, dall’immaginario collettivo. Questa malattia, questo modo di pensare sociale è un crimine contro l’umanità”. Il pontefice chiede poi perdono “per tutti cattolici che fanno questo atto criminale” Papa Francesco)


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha detto?
> Si parte con la speranza che duri per sempre, ci si può impegnare (umanamente non con continuità e costanza) ma nessuno onestamente può essere certo che sia per sempre.



Ma non è neanche corretto che il tuo partner parte per arrivare fino al che morte non ci separi, mentre tu subdolamente decidi che arriverai fino al prossimo uccello che vedrai svolazzare durante un momento di stanca...


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei... C'è lo dirà lui, se vorrà.
> 
> Certo che al partner "devi" una serie di cose promesse.. tra le quali la fedeltà fisica.
> 
> ...



Anche se all'inizio mi avete etichettato tutti come l'orsacchiotto Teddy della famiglia, io non ho mai asserito di essere un tipo malleabile, anzi. Di sicuro lei è tostissima, è una tigre. Ma questo significa solo che per tenerle testa tutti questi anni  devo essere anche io un tipo da prendere con le molle.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche corretto che il tuo partner parte per arrivare fino al che morte non ci separi, mentre tu subdolamente decidi che arriverai fino al prossimo uccello che vedrai svolazzare durante un momento di stanca...


A me sembra strano, ma l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che è molto comune, che quando ci si attacca a principi per riuscire a porsi in una posizione di superiorità non ci si renda conto che si sta facendo una dichiarazione di insicurezza.

L’ossessione che tu e altri utenti manifestate nei confronti della sessualità femminile è inquietante.


----------



## random (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra strano, ma l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che è molto comune, che quando ci si attacca a principi per riuscire a porsi in una posizione di superiorità non ci si renda conto che si sta facendo una dichiarazione di insicurezza.
> 
> L’ossessione che tu e altri utenti manifestate nei confronti della sessualità femminile è inquietante.



è atavica. Non bastano 30 anni per cancellare 5000 anni di storia.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Modus operandi????
> Ho quasi 60 anni e ho " mollato" una volta non esattamente perché mi ero stancata ....
> Comunque si non  amo essere costretta  dentro una relazione ,conosco i miei bisogni ma non pretendo . amo lasciando l' altro assolutamente libero di scegliere giorno dopo giorno se stare con me.Qualora mi sentissi ferita o tradita me ne vado magari soffrendo ma senza fargli la guerra


Premetto che non ho letto quasi nulla di questo thread.
Ma mi hanno molto colpito le tue parole: trovo bellissimo il “lasciando l’altro assolutamente libero di scegliere giorno dopo giorno se stare con me”.
Perche’ nonostante le nostre illusioni di aver controllo sull’altrui arbitrio, la verita’ e che non possiamo un fico secco.
E tu lo hai capito.
E pure io la penso cosi’.
Perche’ l’amore tra coniugi, amanti, amici veri, va rinnovato giorno dopo giorno senza mai dare nulla per scontato, senza sedersi sugli allori e senza mollare quando gli allori iniziano ad insecchire.
Brava.
Ciao


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si è cattolici quando fa comodo?
> Si è cattolici solo quando si chiede agli altri di esserlo, non lo si è quando si va a puttane*, non lo si è quando non si pagano le tasse, quando si auspica che affoghino coloro che cercano una vita migliore.
> Si è cattolici solo quando si viene traditi?
> E si è cattolici guardando la pagliuzza degli altri?
> ...


Ah beh.. non lo so..  

C'è chi la intende e chi la intonda  

Però di contratti me ne intendo (con rispettivi impegni NON soggetti a condizione sospensiva)

E il contratto di matrimonio cattolico è sostanzialmente una cambiale in bianco, basta leggerlo

In pratica: te la vuoi? Te la pigli e te la ciucci 

Io lo so cosa firmo.. e so i MIEI impegni che firmo

Che non vuol dire che son sicuro  che sarò  adempiente sempre e comunque.

Ma almeno quello che sulla carta firmo, questo lo so..

Non è igienico in un contratto preoccuparsi SOLO di guardare a quel che si impegna la controparte,  :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non credo che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] si rivolga in questi termini con la moglie...





random ha detto:


> Anche se all'inizio mi avete etichettato tutti come l'orsacchiotto Teddy della famiglia, io non ho mai asserito di essere un tipo malleabile, anzi. Di sicuro lei è tostissima, è una tigre. Ma questo significa solo che per tenerle testa tutti questi anni  devo essere anche io un tipo da prendere con le molle.


A quel che leggo, invece mi sa di sì..


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra strano, ma l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che è molto comune, che quando ci si attacca a principi per riuscire a porsi in una posizione di superiorità non ci si renda conto che si sta facendo una dichiarazione di insicurezza.
> 
> L’ossessione che tu e altri utenti manifestate nei confronti della sessualità femminile è inquietante.


È inquietante l'ossessione che tu hai verso gli utenti che non riesci a convincere d'essere maschilisti. Il traditore è traditore ed è un infame comunque...ah scusa non ho scritto anche traditrice...non vorrei t'offendessi e s'offendesse anche la Boldrini.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> È inquietante l'ossessione che tu hai verso gli utenti che non riesci a convincere d'essere maschilisti. Il traditore è traditore ed è un infame comunque...ah scusa non ho scritto anche traditrice...non vorrei t'offendessi e s'offendesse anche la Boldrini.


Ma non ti rendi conto che se la donna che fa sesso con un altro merita disprezzo, lo merita anche chi lo fa con te e tu stesso meriti disprezzo? 
È l’idea di sesso e di identità maschile più che quella femminile che è in gioco.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> È inquietante l'ossessione che tu hai verso gli utenti che non riesci a convincere d'essere maschilisti. Il traditore è traditore ed è un infame comunque...ah scusa non ho scritto anche traditrice...non vorrei t'offendessi e s'offendesse anche la Boldrini.


Quotone!!!!


----------



## Mat78 (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti rendi conto che se la donna che fa sesso con un altro merita disprezzo, lo merita anche chi lo fa con te e tu stesso meriti disprezzo?
> È l’idea di sesso e di identità maschile più che quella femminile che è in gioco.


Ma che stai dicendo? Queste sono tue costruzioni mentali. Meritano disprezzo sia dal lato femminile che maschile ed il bello che dai dei maschilisti  quando tu stessa sei una sessista.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra strano, ma l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che è molto comune, che quando ci si attacca a principi per riuscire a porsi in una posizione di superiorità non ci si renda conto che si sta facendo una dichiarazione di insicurezza.
> 
> L’ossessione che tu e altri utenti manifestate nei confronti della sessualità femminile è inquietante.


Se davi per scontato che la promessa che ti eri scambiata con tuo marito era farlocca perchè gli hai dato un calcio sul sedere quando lo hai scoperto? In fondo qualche scivolone si può accettare no? Eppoi scusa, non ci stavi bene? Se non ti accorgevi di nulla in fondo cosa cambiava? Lo ha detto anche Mariben, si fanno promesse davanti al sindaco, così, tanto per fare, poi si sa che la realtà è diversa no? E allora perchè tu non lo hai accettato visto che lo sapevi?

Attaccarsi a dei principi, già, la gente si "attacca" a dei principi. Visto che non ha niente di meglio da fare presumo.

Spero che nessuno sia stato obbligato ad "attaccarsi a dei pricipi" non volesse il cielo che qualcuno sia stato scortato dal prete o dal sindaco armi in pugno.


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti rendi conto che se la donna che fa sesso con un altro merita disprezzo, lo merita anche chi lo fa con te e tu stesso meriti disprezzo?
> È l’idea di sesso e di identità maschile più che quella femminile che è in gioco.


Certo, per voi femministe e quindi, giustamente scritto da [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION], sessiste, fare sesso è più filosofia...noi maschietti sia brutti,sporchi e cattivi,appoggiamo la clava, vi prendiamo per i capelli,vi trasciniamo a letto...anzi meglio,vi scopiamo sul pavimento.
Per noi non è amore e solo svuotare le palle.


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se davi per scontato che la promessa che ti eri scambiata con tuo marito era farlocca perchè gli hai dato un calcio sul sedere quando lo hai scoperto? In fondo qualche scivolone si può accettare no? Eppoi scusa, non ci stavi bene? Se non ti accorgevi di nulla in fondo cosa cambiava? Lo ha detto anche Mariben, si fanno promesse davanti al sindaco, così, tanto per fare, poi si sa che la realtà è diversa no? E allora perchè tu non lo hai accettato visto che lo sapevi?
> 
> Attaccarsi a dei principi, già, la gente si "attacca" a dei principi. Visto che non ha niente di meglio da fare presumo.
> 
> Spero che nessuno sia stato obbligato ad "attaccarsi a dei pricipi" non volesse il cielo che qualcuno sia stato scortato dal prete o dal sindaco armi in pugno.


Forse scrive così perchè meno doloroso per lei pensare di essere stata presa per i fondelli.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Forse scrive così perchè meno doloroso per lei pensare di essere stata presa per i fondelli.


Non lo so, chiedo. Anche lei è ricorsa ai suoi principi ad un certo punto. A me non sta bene che quando si parla dei principi degli altri li si sminuisca o li si irrida, o si irrida quelli che li mettono in pratica. Ultimamente non vige solo il riflesso ideologico che si possa dire una cosa e farne un'altra, cosa che pure succede ed è possibile succeda, vige anche la pretesa che tanto tutto sia lo stesso e debba esserlo per tutti, ed è questo che io personalmente faccio fatica a digerire. Vige la pretesa che le persone sicome si assumono degli impegni da giovani non siano tenuti a rispettarli, perciò ci si sposa per la scavolini, insomma, liberi tutti all' interno di un rapporto che dovrebbe essere prima di tutto comunicazione tra due persone e comunicazione di un livello superiore, con una persone che non ci è indifferente, con la quale facciamo figli e progetti, invece l' idea è quella che in fondo si sia -single in coppia- che non si debba rendere conto a niente e a nessuno, nemmeno delle nostre promesse. Che tristezza!


----------



## Outdider (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so, chiedo. Anche lei è ricorsa ai suoi principi ad un certo punto. A me non sta bene che quando si parla dei principi degli altri li si sminuisca o li si irrida, o si irrida quelli che li mettono in pratica. Ultimamente non vige solo il riflesso ideologico che si possa dire una cosa e farne un'altra, cosa che pure succede ed è possibile succeda, vige anche la pretesa che tanto tutto sia lo stesso e debba esserlo per tutti, ed è questo che io personalmente faccio fatica a digerire. Vige la pretesa che le persone sicome si assumono degli impegni da giovani non siano tenuti a rispettarli, perciò ci si sposa per la scavolini, insomma, liberi tutti all' interno di un rapporto che dovrebbe essere prima di tutto comunicazione tra due persone e comunicazione di un livello superiore, con una persone che non ci è indifferente, con la quale facciamo figli e progetti, invece l' idea è quella che in fondo si sia -single in coppia- che non si debba rendere conto a niente e a nessuno, nemmeno delle nostre promesse. Che tristezza!


Pienamente d'accordo con te :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se davi per scontato che la promessa che ti eri scambiata con tuo marito era farlocca perchè gli hai dato un calcio sul sedere quando lo hai scoperto? In fondo qualche scivolone si può accettare no? Eppoi scusa, non ci stavi bene? Se non ti accorgevi di nulla in fondo cosa cambiava? Lo ha detto anche Mariben, si fanno promesse davanti al sindaco, così, tanto per fare, poi si sa che la realtà è diversa no? E allora perchè tu non lo hai accettato visto che lo sapevi?
> 
> Attaccarsi a dei principi, già, la gente si "attacca" a dei principi. Visto che non ha niente di meglio da fare presumo.
> 
> Spero che nessuno sia stato obbligato ad "attaccarsi a dei pricipi" non volesse il cielo che qualcuno sia stato scortato dal prete o dal sindaco armi in pugno.


Ma io sto dicendo un’altra cosa. Anzi molte altre cose.
1) Intanto se il tradimento è insopportabile è più che giusto chiudere.
Ma se non si vuole chiudere è assurdo alimentare disprezzo.
2) il disprezzo espresso non è per la menzogna, ma per il sesso, condito di fantasie varie che esprimono disgusto.
3) l’attaccarsi ai principi è quello che vedo che viene fatto per evitare di cercare di capire (cosa che per me era indispensabile) e per alimentare il disprezzo. Cosa sbagliata, secondo me, se si vuole ricomporre e ricominciare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so, chiedo. Anche lei è ricorsa ai suoi principi ad un certo punto. A me non sta bene che quando si parla dei principi degli altri li si sminuisca o li si irrida, o si irrida quelli che li mettono in pratica. Ultimamente non vige solo il riflesso ideologico che si possa dire una cosa e farne un'altra, cosa che pure succede ed è possibile succeda, vige anche la pretesa che tanto tutto sia lo stesso e debba esserlo per tutti, ed è questo che io personalmente faccio fatica a digerire. Vige la pretesa che le persone sicome si assumono degli impegni da giovani non siano tenuti a rispettarli, perciò ci si sposa per la scavolini, insomma, liberi tutti all' interno di un rapporto che dovrebbe essere prima di tutto comunicazione tra due persone e comunicazione di un livello superiore, con una persone che non ci è indifferente, con la quale facciamo figli e progetti, invece l' idea è quella che in fondo si sia -single in coppia- che non si debba rendere conto a niente e a nessuno, nemmeno delle nostre promesse. Che tristezza!


Che la gente si sposi per la Scavolini senza consapevolezza di ciò che fanno è una tesi mia. 
Mi pare curioso usarla contro di me. 
Gli impegni presi non escludono la possibilità che vengano meno le ragioni per stare insieme.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sto dicendo un’altra cosa. Anzi molte altre cose. 1) Intanto se il tradimento è insopportabile è più che giusto chiudere. Ma se non si vuole chiudere è assurdo alimentare disprezzo. 2) il disprezzo espresso non è per la menzogna, ma per il sesso, condito di fantasie varie che esprimono disgusto. 3) l’attaccarsi ai principi è quello che vedo che viene fatto per evitare di cercare di capire (cosa che per me era indispensabile) e per alimentare il disprezzo. Cosa sbagliata, secondo me, se si vuole ricomporre e ricominciare.


  Quando dicevi che ti faceva schifo tuo marito per la promiscuità a cui ti aveva esposta a cosa ti riferivi? Alla menzogna o anche ad altro? Tanto per capire eh.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando dicevi che ti faceva schifo tuo marito per la promiscuità a cui ti aveva esposta a cosa ti riferivi? Alla menzogna o anche ad altro? Tanto per capire eh.


A me sembra una cosa molto diversa perché parliamo di un seriale.
Una vicenda non avvicinabile a quella di Random in quanto l'unico fatto è accaduto quando loro vivevano distanti.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che la gente si sposi per la Scavolini senza consapevolezza di ciò che fanno è una tesi mia.
> Mi pare curioso usarla contro di me.
> Gli impegni presi non escludono la possibilità che vengano meno le ragioni per stare insieme.


Certo che gli impegni presi possono essere rivisti. Anzi è proprio auspicabile che vengano rivisti alla luce di un briciolo di coerenza almeno. E non sto usando la scavolini contro di te, ti sto ricordando cose che tu stessa hai detto.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa molto diversa perché parliamo di un seriale.
> Una vicenda non avvicinabile a quella di Random in quanto l'unico fatto è accaduto quando loro vivevano distanti.


Perciò random non è stato esposto alla promiscuità. OK. A me sembrava chiaro invece che a lui risultasse sconvolgente proprio questo, ma sicuramente mi sbaglio. N.B. Ci sono molte forme di promiscuità, compresa quella della legione di comprimari che sapevano...chiusa la parentesi.

Io non contesto la visione che alcune persone esprimono sull' esercizio della genitalità, non contesto nemmeno che tu critichi alcune persone perchè qui dentro hanno una visione diversa dalla tua della sessualità femminile dove probabilmente hai ragione. Io contesto l'avvicinamento a questa visione della sessualità a dei principi che tu e qualcun altro ritenete irrealizzabili. E io so bene di cosa parlo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che gli impegni presi possono essere rivisti. Anzi è proprio auspicabile che vengano rivisti alla luce di un briciolo di coerenza almeno. E non sto usando la scavolini contro di te, ti sto ricordando cose che tu stessa hai detto.


Ho una memoria di ferro.
Alzheimer può aspettare


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò random non è stato esposto alla promiscuità. OK. A me sembrava chiaro invece che a lui risultasse sconvolgente proprio questo, ma sicuramente mi sbaglio. N.B. Ci sono molte forme di promiscuità, compresa quella della legione di comprimari che sapevano...chiusa la parentesi.
> 
> Io non contesto la visione che alcune persone esprimono sull' esercizio della genitalità, non contesto nemmeno che tu critichi alcune persone perchè qui dentro hanno una visione diversa dalla tua della sessualità femminile dove probabilmente hai ragione. Io contesto l'avvicinamento a questa visione della sessualità a dei principi che tu e qualcun altro ritenete irrealizzabili. E io so bene di cosa parlo.


Non so se ho capito bene.
Io so che se mentre si è a tavola qualcuno dice che un tale cibo gli provoca dissenteria c’è chi si inalbera dicendo che è un argomento disgustoso mentre si mangia. A me non fa né caldo, nè freddo. Probabilmente ho una ricezione astratta della comunicazione.
 Quindi capisco che chi è diverso da me percepisca anche un tradimento in modo concreto.
Ma il concreto o l’astratto disturba comunque perché un tradimento è un tradimento. Capisco che si possa avere una reazione più concreta o astratta a seconda del proprio stile cognitivo.
Quello che a me sembra strano è trovare disgustoso il sesso e non il tradimento.
Se è il sesso in sé disgustoso significa che c’è un che di disgustoso anche quando lo si fa all’interno della relazione.
Questo (*secondo me* l’ho messo anche in firma) dovrebbe fare riflettere su come può essere stato vissuto il sesso nella coppia e su come si viva il sesso indipendentemente dal tradimento. 
E, magari, invece di prendersela con me, potrebbe essere utile riflettere sulla propria idea di sesso.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Io so che se mentre si è a tavola qualcuno dice che un tale cibo gli provoca dissenteria c’è chi si inalbera dicendo che è un argomento disgustoso mentre si mangia. A me non fa né caldo, nè freddo. Probabilmente ho una ricezione astratta della comunicazione.
> Quindi capisco che chi è diverso da me percepisca anche un tradimento in modo concreto.
> Ma il concreto o l’astratto disturba comunque perché un tradimento è un tradimento. Capisco che si possa avere una reazione più concreta o astratta a seconda del proprio stile cognitivo.
> ...


A me sembra invece che si sia detta un'altra cosa che non condivido che  cioè l'esposizione a molteplici tipi di promiscuità siccome avvenuta 10  anni fa non conti nulla. E si è addotto come giustificazione di questa  "auspicabile miopia" un fatto quantitativo, numerico,( i 10 anni, il  solo unico rapporto, etc).
Per me invece risulta chiara una cosa: il fattore numerico è del tutto irrilevante per lui.
Per dargli torto poi ci si è avventurati su posizioni del tipo: Una  volta ogni 10 anni cosa vuoi che sia, (come se fosse il tagliando da  fare). Oppure si è irriso e sminuito l' impegno individuale, della serie  "promesse vuote". (Ed è su questa strada che pure tu hai sposato che mi rifiuto di seguirvi).
Sulle pratiche sessuali non credo che lo abbiano turbato le pratiche fini a se stesse, lo ha turbato la condivione e soprattutto la svendita di una intimità che pensava appartenesse solo a loro due. Questo lo ha sconvolto, non il p....no in se. La stessa svendita che per ritorsione ha inscenato con la escort.
Questo ho capito io, con i consueti problemi caratteriali e di comunicazione che si trascinano dietro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sembra invece che si sia detta un'altra cosa che non condivido che  cioè l'esposizione a molteplici tipi di promiscuità siccome avvenuta 10  anni fa non conti nulla. E si è addotto come giustificazione di questa  "auspicabile miopia" un fatto quantitativo, numerico,( i 10 anni, il  solo unico rapporto, etc).
> Per me invece risulta chiara una cosa: il fattore numerico è del tutto irrilevante per lui.
> Per dargli torto poi ci si è avventurati su posizioni del tipo: Una  volta ogni 10 anni cosa vuoi che sia, (come se fosse il tagliando da  fare). Oppure si è irriso e sminuito l' impegno individuale, della serie  "promesse vuote". (Ed è su questa strada che pure tu hai sposato che mi rifiuto di seguirvi).
> Sulle pratiche sessuali non credo che lo abbiano turbato le pratiche fini a se stesse, lo ha turbato la condivione e soprattutto la svendita di una intimità che pensava appartenesse solo a loro due. Questo lo ha sconvolto, non il p....no in se. La stessa svendita che per ritorsione ha inscenato con la escort.
> Questo ho capito io, con i consueti problemi caratteriali e di comunicazione che si trascinano dietro.


Per me non hai capito quello che ho capito io.
Magari abbiamo un po’ ragione è un po’ torto tutti e due.
Comunque a Random ho risposto direttamente. E principalmente penso che abbia bisogno di un supporto anche per migliorare la comunicazione tra lui e la moglie.
Il resto, come spesso succede, è conversazione con altri utenti  intervenuti che proiettano le loro vicende, emozioni e ossessioni in quelle altrui.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non hai capito quello che ho capito io. Magari abbiamo un po’ ragione è un po’ torto tutti e due. Comunque a Random ho risposto direttamente. E principalmente penso che abbia bisogno di un supporto anche per migliorare la comunicazione tra lui e la moglie. Il resto, come spesso succede, è conversazione con altri utenti  intervenuti che proiettano le loro vicende, emozioni e ossessioni in quelle altrui.


  Proiettiamo anche esperienza ( io ben poca) e anche ragionamenti, valutazioni, o solo magari chiacchere, tutto può servire.  La faccenda della comunicazione invece è un fatto veramente centrale, il problema più grosso e più trascurato dai più. Bisognerebbe che anche la moglie di random leggesse questo 3d, per fare un significativo passo in avanti.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che i nostri nonni e genitori si cornificavano come è quanto quelli del nostro tempo
> 
> E forse anche di più
> 
> ...


Dove hai letto che 70 anni fa il tradimento  faceva una sega?
Si stava insieme perché non c'era il divorzio.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divorzio_all'italiana


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeeeh.. hai voglia..
> 
> sai qual è il problema drammatico?
> 
> ...


Eh sì.
Quei 99 maschi tradivano con altri maschi...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei perdonatissimo.
> 
> Informati e facci sapere .. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Da invidiare i Siriani.:sonar:
Skorpio! Eddai...
Mai visto un film degli anni '30?
https://www.cartolinedalventennio.i...ter-right/161-quando-i-telefoni-erano-bianchi
O letto un romanzo d'appendice?
O anche solo l'Iliade...


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Io so che se mentre si è a tavola qualcuno dice che un tale cibo gli provoca dissenteria c’è chi si inalbera dicendo che è un argomento disgustoso mentre si mangia. A me non fa né caldo, nè freddo. Probabilmente ho una ricezione astratta della comunicazione.
> Quindi capisco che chi è diverso da me percepisca anche un tradimento in modo concreto.
> Ma il concreto o l’astratto disturba comunque perché un tradimento è un tradimento. Capisco che si possa avere una reazione più concreta o astratta a seconda del proprio stile cognitivo.
> ...



Puntualizzo il fatto che all'epoca non vivevamo separati. Lei viaggiava tutti i giorni, questo si, con i problemi che questo tipo di stress possono provocare.
Torno un attimo sul concetto di tradimento. Ritengo normalissimo che durante una storia lunga come la nostra si possa provare una spontanea infatuazione per una terza persona: è capitato anche a me più di una volta. Può succedere che ci si vada a prendere il caffè, che si parli confidenzialmente di se stessi entro certi limiti, che ci si possa talvolta sfiorare quasi senza volerlo ed addirittura che la notte si possa fantasticare in una sorta di "what if", per libera associazione di idee (anche pornografiche, perchè no?).
In effetti, se vogliamo credere alle Sacre Scritture, persino Gesù fu indotto in tentazione.

A mio parere il tradimento fisico è una cosa molto diversa da una piccola infatuazione che può capitare a chiunque nel corso del tempo. Anche perchè sarebbe impossibile, ma anche sciocco cercare di giudicare  i pensieri di chiunque. Quello che si giudica e che si può cercare di influenzare sono i comportamenti.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non credo che [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] si rivolga in questi termini con la moglie...non credo glielo permetta. Però in effetti il ragionamento della nostra amica è un po stucchevole. In un matrimonio se si parte unilateralente che non devi niente al tuo partner......


In effetti non è  quello che si augura nessuna persona che sposa un'altra.
Nessuno ama essere tradito da chi ama.
Il tradimento funziona solo quando siamo noi a commetterlo e quando si viene traditi da chi non si ama più.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha detto?
> Si parte con la speranza che duri per sempre, ci si può impegnare (umanamente non con continuità e costanza) ma nessuno onestamente può essere certo che sia per sempre.


Diciamo che accade in rari casi.
Ciò non toglie che ognuno di noi speri di essere in quella modesta percentuale.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto quasi nulla di questo thread.
> Ma mi hanno molto colpito le tue parole: trovo bellissimo il *“lasciando l’altro assolutamente libero di scegliere giorno dopo giorno se stare con me”.*
> Perche’ nonostante le nostre illusioni di aver controllo sull’altrui arbitrio, la verita’ e che non possiamo un fico secco.
> E tu lo hai capito.
> ...


Tipo restare insieme al partner finché è bello e sano e disponibile poi mollarlo (a) per un altro (a) quando è diventato(a) una chiavica?
Oppure tiipo una cosa così?
https://www.ilmattino.it/primopiano/esteri/uccide_marito_taglia_fette_pasto_cane-1652005.html

Ecco, le regole nella società servono proprio a evitare il più possibile distorsioni di questo tipo.
Anche se devo dire che dare carne umana in pasto ai cani un tempo era abitudine anche  di chi aveva importanti cariche politiche.
Tipo Galeazzo Maria Sforza, duca di Milano, ucciso a 24 anni mentre stava andando in chiesa, che sfamava i suoi cani con chi gli stava sulle balle.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galeazzo_Maria_Sforza


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa molto diversa *perché parliamo di un seriale.*
> Una vicenda non avvicinabile a quella di Random in quanto l'unico fatto è accaduto quando loro vivevano distanti.


Statisticamente nell'arco della vita faccio fatica a trovare persone che abbiano tradito una sola volta.
Eccetto chi è stato scoperto al primo, si intende.
E faccio fatica a credere ai racconti di chi ha tradito, perché è implicito minimizzare e raccontare una storia accettabile ma lontana dal vero per ridurre l'impatto.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Io so che se mentre si è a tavola qualcuno dice che un tale cibo gli provoca dissenteria c’è chi si inalbera dicendo che è un argomento disgustoso mentre si mangia. A me non fa né caldo, nè freddo. Probabilmente ho una ricezione astratta della comunicazione.
> Quindi capisco che chi è diverso da me percepisca anche un tradimento in modo concreto.
> Ma il concreto o l’astratto disturba comunque perché un tradimento è un tradimento. Capisco che si possa avere una reazione più concreta o astratta a seconda del proprio stile cognitivo.
> ...


Io trovavo disgustosa anche l'auto di lei quando mi tradiva.
Ogni cosa che si collega al tradimento diventa disgustosa.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sembra invece che si sia detta un'altra cosa che non condivido che  cioè l'esposizione a molteplici tipi di promiscuità siccome avvenuta 10  anni fa non conti nulla. E si è addotto come giustificazione di questa  "auspicabile miopia" un fatto quantitativo, numerico,( i 10 anni, il  solo unico rapporto, etc).
> Per me invece risulta chiara una cosa: il fattore numerico è del tutto irrilevante per lui.
> Per dargli torto poi ci si è avventurati su posizioni del tipo: Una  volta ogni 10 anni cosa vuoi che sia, (come se fosse il tagliando da  fare). Oppure si è irriso e sminuito l' impegno individuale, della serie  "promesse vuote". (Ed è su questa strada che pure tu hai sposato che mi rifiuto di seguirvi).
> Sulle pratiche sessuali non credo che lo abbiano turbato le pratiche fini a se stesse, lo ha turbato la condivione e soprattutto la svendita di una intimità che pensava appartenesse solo a loro due. Questo lo ha sconvolto, non il p....no in se. La stessa svendita che per ritorsione ha inscenato con la escort.
> Questo ho capito io, con i consueti problemi caratteriali e di comunicazione che si trascinano dietro.


Quoto.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente nell'arco della vita faccio fatica a trovare persone che abbiano tradito una sola volta.
> Eccetto chi è stato scoperto al primo, si intende.
> E faccio fatica a credere ai racconti di chi ha tradito, perché è implicito minimizzare e raccontare una storia accettabile ma lontana dal vero per ridurre l'impatto.


Il traditore seriale non è semplicemente chi tradisce ancora, è quello del via una, sotto un’altra. Un collezionista.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il traditore seriale non è semplicemente chi tradisce ancora, è quello del via una, sotto un’altra. Un collezionista.


Diciamo che è una persona che ci ha preso gusto nel tradire, mentre l'occasionale è attratto più dalla persona con cui si relaziona.
Ma alla fine dei conti, possiamo stabilire che tradire "per una forte attrazione" sia meno peggio che "tradire per la piacevolezza dell'attività in sé"?
Penso a quella signora che lavora con mia moglie.
Avrà avuto 5 o 6 amanti, forse più. Non è seriale, non ne ha le caratteristiche, ma comunque in 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre tradito, finendo una storia per iniziarne poco dopo un'altra.
Anche prima di sposarsi, a dire il vero.
Il marito non sa niente, non immagina neppure che una persona possa tradire, crede siano eventi rari che coinvolgono gli altri. E' un puro, ama i bambini, ama fare il papà, non ha la capacità di comprendere certe dinamiche.
Se un giorno lui scoprirà qualcosa lei minimizzerà e risulterà credibile, ovviamente. 
Ma non è detto che, visto la struttura di lui, non finirà ugualmente in dramma.


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tipo restare insieme al partner finché è bello e sano e disponibile poi mollarlo (a) per un altro (a) quando è diventato(a) una chiavica?
> Oppure tiipo una cosa così?
> 
> 
> ...


No no una cosa tipo così una cosa tipo che non ti manipolo non ti controllo accetto e accolgo quello che tu riesci a dare al nostro rapporto mi impegno a non dare a non dare per scontato la tua presenza ed essere presente tipo ti stimo tipo Ti amo per come sei Non per come vorrei che tu fossi tipo non mi sforzo di essere di essere quello che tu vorresti io fossi io non sono un ologramma e neanche tu Sono una persona ben distinta da te con la quale condivido pensieri preoccupazioni gioie dolori che accetta le tue le tue rughe e che sa che la sua cellulite è ben accetta perché fa parte di te Vabbè Forse mi sono spiegata male ma per me la coppia funziona non finché siamo giovani e belli o ricchi o funziona perché 30 anni prima ti ho giurato fedeltà funziona finché c'è la libertà e non univoca ovviamente di essere se stessi sempre anche dentro il noi Io l'ho imparato proprio perché lo sbaglio più grosso che ho fatto dentro il mio matrimonio è stato quello di mettermi sempre a disposizione dell'altro Senza mai chiedermi cosa andasse bene per me anche per me


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da invidiare i Siriani.:sonar:
> Skorpio! Eddai...
> Mai visto un film degli anni '30?
> https://www.cartolinedalventennio.i...ter-right/161-quando-i-telefoni-erano-bianchi
> ...


No, mai letto..

Però ho visto e anche toccato con mano, non so se vale lo stesso

Più che altro invidio la forza di certe persone .. quella che per fare un esempio come un altro, nel tempo che noi stiamo a rimestare e rimuginare se fare un figlio oppure no, ne hanno fatti 5 e non ci pensano neanche

Ecco.. quella forza si, quella la invidio

E la temo, anche


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tipo restare insieme al partner finché è bello e sano e disponibile poi mollarlo (a) per un altro (a) quando è diventato(a) una chiavica?
> Oppure tiipo una cosa così?
> 
> 
> ...


No no una cosa tipo così una cosa tipo che non ti manipolo non ti controllo accetto e accolgo quello che tu riesci a dare al nostro rapporto mi impegno a non dare a non dare per scontato la tua presenza ed essere presente tipo ti stimo tipo Ti amo per come sei Non pger come vorrei che tu fossi tipo non mi sforzo di essere di essere quello che tu vorresti io fossi io non sono un ologramma e neanche tu Sono una persona ben distinta da te con la quale condivido pensieri preoccupazioni gioie dolori che accetta le tue le tue rughe e che sa che la sua cellulite è ben accetta perché fa parte di te Vabbè Forse mi sono spiegata male ma per me la coppia funziona non finché siamo giovani e belli o ricchi o funziona perché 30 anni prima ti ho giurato fedeltà funziona finché c'è la libertà e non univoca ovviamente di essere se stessi sempre anche dentro il noi Io l'ho imparato proprio perché lo sbaglio più grosso che ho fatto dentro il mio matrimonio è stato quello di mettermi sempre a disposizione dell'altro Senza mai chiedermi cosa andasse bene per me anche per me


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No no una cosa tipo così una cosa tipo che non ti manipolo non ti controllo accetto e accolgo quello che tu riesci a dare al nostro rapporto mi impegno a non dare a non dare per scontato la tua presenza ed essere presente tipo ti stimo tipo Ti amo per come sei Non pger come vorrei che tu fossi tipo non mi sforzo di essere di essere quello che tu vorresti io fossi io non sono un ologramma e neanche tu Sono una persona ben distinta da te con la quale condivido pensieri preoccupazioni gioie dolori che accetta le tue le tue rughe e che sa che la sua cellulite è ben accetta perché fa parte di te Vabbè Forse mi sono spiegata male ma per me la coppia funziona non finché siamo giovani e belli o ricchi o funziona perché 30 anni prima ti ho giurato fedeltà funziona finché c'è la libertà e non univoca ovviamente di essere se stessi sempre anche dentro il noi Io l'ho imparato proprio perché l*o sbaglio più grosso che ho fatto dentro il mio matrimonio è stato quello di mettermi sempre a disposizione dell'altro Senza mai chiedermi cosa andasse bene per me anche per me*


Questo lo comprendo, anche perché l'ho provato anch'io.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tipo restare insieme al partner finché è bello e sano e disponibile poi mollarlo (a) per un altro (a) quando è diventato(a) una chiavica?
> Oppure tiipo una cosa così?
> https://www.ilmattino.it/primopiano/esteri/uccide_marito_taglia_fette_pasto_cane-1652005.html
> 
> ...


Sai mi sfugge completamente il senso della tua risposta.
Temo di stare invecchiando e non afferro piu’ al volo.
Puoi ripetere cortesemente collegando quello che dici tu con quello chr pensavo di aver detto io?
grazie, scusa


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo lo comprendo, anche perché l'ho provato anch'io.


Bene ( o male) quindi i comprenderai forse che una coppia non è unita o solida in base a quanto uno si dona all'altro Ma quanto più equilibrio c'è nella accettarsi e nel donarsi l'un l'altro l'accettazione comprende anche l'alterità


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai mi sfugge completamente il senso della tua rispota.
> Temo di stare invecchiando e non afferro piu’ al volo.
> Puoi ripetere cortesemente collegando quello che dici tu con quello chr pensavo di aver detto io?
> grazie, scusa


Che la libertà di lasciare al partner (e a se stessi) la scelta di scegliersi ogni giorno è una gran bella frase oggi molto di moda, ma difficile da concretizzare nella realtà quotidiana che è fatta anche di fatica, doveri e spesso anche noia.
Se non si ha caratterialmente e culturalmente l'aspirazione a rispettare gli impegni presi unitamente alla persona con cui li si è assunti, tutto rischia di diventare solo effimero e temporaneo. E' facile scegliersi quando si sta bene, si è attraenti e si corrisponde ai desiderio di partenza, impegnativo quando si invecchia, si hanno figli o genitori anziani da assistere, un lavoro totalizzante, una malattia. Ho citato un esempio estremo, per far comprendere come una società che non promuova regole rischia di creare situazioni in cui l'egoismo causa degenerazioni e di conseguenza un aumento delle paure nei rapporti con gli altri.



Mariben ha detto:


> Bene ( o male) quindi i comprenderai forse che una coppia non è unita o solida in base a quanto uno si dona all'altro Ma quanto più equilibrio c'è nella accettarsi e nel donarsi l'un l'altro l'accettazione comprende anche l'alterità


Certo, ma comprendo che non è per tutti.
Posso dire che quando sono stato tradito, una cosa che ho trovato estremamente fastidiosa è stato confrontarmi con le rinunce alle quali mi ero sottoposto negli anni come conseguenza di una non accettazione di parti di me nell'equilibrio di coppia. L'egoismo di mia moglie era emerso sia nel tradimento che nella negazione di parti di me.
Non che consideri la cosa infrequente, sono portato a pensare sia più la norma in molte coppie, giungendo a privilegiando un partner piuttosto che un altro a seconda dei casi.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che la libertà di lasciare al partner (e a se stessi) la scelta di scegliersi ogni giorno è una gran bella frase oggi molto di moda, ma difficile da concretizzare nella realtà quotidiana che è fatta anche di fatica, doveri e spesso anche noia.
> Se non si ha caratterialmente e culturalmente l'aspirazione a rispettare gli impegni presi unitamente alla persona con cui li si è assunti, tutto rischia di diventare solo effimero e temporaneo. E' facile scegliersi quando si sta bene, si è attraenti e si corrisponde ai desiderio di partenza, impegnativo quando si invecchia, si hanno figli o genitori anziani da assistere, un lavoro totalizzante, una malattia. Ho citato un esempio estremo, per far comprendere come una società che non promuova regole rischia di creare situazioni in cui l'egoismo causa degenerazioni e di conseguenza un aumento delle paure nei rapporti con gli altri.


Scegliersi non significa necessariamente farlo al netto dei problemi. Ma certo la scelta è molto più difficile in un rapporto di coppia stabile che non in un rapporto tra amanti traditori. Non credo che gli amanti stiano insieme per trascorrere insieme tutta la vita come in teoria dovebbero fare i coniugi. Si godono quella passione transeunte e poi, di solito, di comune accordo si salutano. Non credo che gli amanti sposati si possano promettere amore eterno se non quando sono presi dallo zenit dell'innamoramento. Poi hanno vite "vere" altrove. Quindi credo che effettivamente quanto più il rapporto sia libero da vincoli morali e giuridici più sia facile decidere in assoluta libertà se si prova ancora qualcosa per l'altro o meno.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> rapporto sia libero da vincoli morali e giuridici più sia facile decidere in assoluta libertà


È un bel tema..

Io ci ho aperto proprio ieri un 3d chiamando appunto questi vincoli "vestiti"

Con scarsissimo successo peraltro.. 

E non è un caso..


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scegliersi non significa necessariamente farlo al netto dei problemi. Ma certo la scelta è molto più difficile in un rapporto di coppia stabile che non in un rapporto tra amanti traditori. Non credo che gli amanti stiano insieme per trascorrere insieme tutta la vita come in teoria dovebbero fare i coniugi. Si godono quella passione transeunte e poi, di solito, di comune accordo si salutano. Non credo che gli amanti sposati si possano promettere amore eterno se non quando sono presi dallo zenit dell'innamoramento. Poi hanno vite "vere" altrove. Quindi credo che effettivamente quanto *più il rapporto sia libero da vincoli morali e giuridici più sia facile decidere in assoluta libertà se si prova ancora qualcosa per l'altro o men*o.


Sì, ma comprendi come sia destabilizzante rapportarsi senza vincoli morali o giuridici?
Le comunità e le società si fondano sulla presenza proprio di questi vincoli.
Chi farebbe più figli, chi si sposerebbe più senza di essi, chi prenderebbe più impegni con chiunque?
L'adulterio ha anch'esso infatti delle regole. La principale è che deve restare segreto, proprio perché considerato inaccettabile.


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Concordo L'essere stati traditi ( per lo più secoli fa ) non ti da nessun diritto a un risarcimento danni sopratutto se i danni non ci sono stati, richieste, restrizioni, paletti  e limitazioni della libertà e privacy del traditorenon ti ridarà certo serenità e leggendo quà e là qui siamo al limite della violenza ...





Mariben ha detto:


> Mamma mia ma anche no !!!! per avere conferma del tradimento, di una cosa successa secoli fa e che non ha, pare, inciso minimamente sul vostro rapporto. Ivostri progetti di vita sono  rimasti invariati dopo il presunto tradimento ( presunto sottolineo perchè qui tutto puzza di bruciato a partire dalla confessione postuma e rancorosa della " carissima amica ". Capisco che il tuo orgoglio possa essere ferito ma se ci rifletti bene è solo una questione di orgoglio.
> Ti ha mentito su una cosa che non aveva, nè ha importanza per lei e che non ha portato a nessuna conseguenza. Non è stata( se c'è stata ) una relazione, solo una piccola licenza. Sarò pure fuori dal coro ma per me i tradimenti sono ben altro. Scavare nel pozzo del nulla porterà solo dolore e problemi in una famiglia che era felice , o comunque serena, prima che apparisse la strega invidiosa.





Mariben ha detto:


> Bene ( o male) quindi i comprenderai forse che una coppia non è unita o solida in base a quanto uno si dona all'altro Ma quanto più equilibrio c'è nella accettarsi e nel donarsi l'un l'altro l'accettazione comprende anche l'alterità


Sono senza parole. Il giro del mondo in 80 ore. Poi sarei io quello che ha bisogno di aiuto...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Puntualizzo il fatto che all'epoca non vivevamo separati. Lei viaggiava tutti i giorni, questo si, con i problemi che questo tipo di stress possono provocare.
> Torno un attimo sul concetto di tradimento. Ritengo normalissimo che durante una storia lunga come la nostra si possa provare una spontanea infatuazione per una terza persona: è capitato anche a me più di una volta. Può succedere che ci si vada a prendere il caffè, che si parli confidenzialmente di se stessi entro certi limiti, che ci si possa talvolta sfiorare quasi senza volerlo ed addirittura che la notte si possa fantasticare in una sorta di "what if", per libera associazione di idee (anche pornografiche, perchè no?).
> In effetti, se vogliamo credere alle Sacre Scritture, persino Gesù fu indotto in tentazione.
> 
> A mio parere il tradimento fisico è una cosa molto diversa da una piccola infatuazione che può capitare a chiunque nel corso del tempo. Anche perchè sarebbe impossibile, ma anche sciocco cercare di giudicare  i pensieri di chiunque. Quello che si giudica e che si può cercare di influenzare sono i comportamenti.


Concordo.
Però non è in risposta a quello che ho scritto.
Ma non è un problema. Hai tutto il diritto di scrivere quello che ti senti indipendentemente dagli stimoli degli interlocutori.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che accade in rari casi.
> Ciò non toglie che ognuno di noi speri di essere in quella modesta percentuale.


Veramente la maggioranza non si separa.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente la maggioranza non si separa.


Non ufficialmente, no.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai mi sfugge completamente il senso della tua risposta.
> Temo di stare invecchiando e non afferro piu’ al volo.
> Puoi ripetere cortesemente collegando quello che dici tu con quello chr pensavo di aver detto io?
> grazie, scusa


Il collegamento non c’è :idea:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È un bel tema..
> 
> Io ci ho aperto proprio ieri un 3d chiamando appunto questi vincoli "vestiti"
> 
> ...


Veramente per me i vestiti erano amore e protezione dell’altro e dell’amore. Ricoprire le parti brutte per conservare il positivo.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente per me i vestiti erano amore e protezione dell’altro e dell’amore. Ricoprire le parti brutte per conservare il positivo.


Eh no.. cioè .. nel segnale che volevo lanciare no

Nella canzone si

Ma più che vestiti io la canzone  l'ho assorbita proprio come uno "spogliare" l'amore dai vari vestiti

E prenderlo tutto .. bello e (ahimè) brutto

Senza rinunciare a chiamarlo amore


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no.. cioè .. nel segnale che volevo lanciare no
> 
> Nella canzone si
> 
> ...


La canzone mi ha sempre fatto pensare a Sartre e Simone de Beauvior, sentimentalmente due analfabeti. O meglio due che hanno cercato di inventare un linguaggio nuovo riuscendo solo a balbettare.


----------



## Dina74 (26 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche corretto che il tuo partner parte per arrivare fino al che morte non ci separi, mentre tu subdolamente decidi che arriverai fino al prossimo uccello che vedrai svolazzare durante un momento di stanca...


C'è chi tradisce proprio per garantire quel 'finché morte non ci separi'

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (26 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> C'è chi tradisce proprio per garantire quel 'finché morte non ci separi'
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


 uomo o donna molto fortunati  cosa non si fa o si dice pur giustificare ed andare a scopre in giro.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> uomo o donna molto fortunati  cosa non si fa o si dice pur giustificare ed andare a scopre in giro.


Però sai, è una convinzione vecchia come il cucco.
Giovenale diceva che un'amante ha salvato più di un matrimonio


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche corretto che il tuo partner parte per arrivare fino al che morte non ci separi, mentre tu subdolamente decidi che arriverai fino al prossimo uccello che vedrai svolazzare durante un momento di stanca...


Diciamo che se la tua partner la scegli levandola a forza tra uno svolazzo di uccelli altrui, sperare poi che col tuo uccello trovi i cieli dell'eterno paradiso è un pensiero sicuramente nobile, ma di non facile realizzazione pratica


----------



## Mat78 (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però sai, è una convinzione vecchia come il cucco.
> Giovenale diceva che un'amante ha salvato più di un matrimonio



Si si non lo metto in dubbio, perché il tradimento fa parte della nostra natura. Avere le palle per affrontare i problemi  o separarsi prima del tradimento e da alieni, quindi si giustifica quanto fatto anche con queste belle parole.


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scegliersi non significa necessariamente farlo al netto dei problemi. Ma certo la scelta è molto più difficile in un rapporto di coppia stabile che non in un rapporto tra amanti traditori. Non credo che gli amanti stiano insieme per trascorrere insieme tutta la vita come in teoria dovebbero fare i coniugi. Si godono quella passione transeunte e poi, di solito, di comune accordo si salutano. Non credo che gli amanti sposati si possano promettere amore eterno se non quando sono presi dallo zenit dell'innamoramento. Poi hanno vite "vere" altrove. Quindi credo che effettivamente quanto più il rapporto sia libero da vincoli morali e giuridici più sia facile decidere in assoluta libertà se si prova ancora qualcosa per l'altro o meno.


Alla mia tenera età Ho avuto due rapporti importanti due relazioni una il matrimonio è una ancora in essere con il mio compagno ex amante( così forse Random si tranquillizza visto che mi vede come una mangiatrice di uccelli) togliendo ovviamente qualche flirt da ragazza Il matrimonio è durato circa 30 anni o meglio la nostra relazione durata 30 anni come tutti siamo partiti convinti che saremmo stati insieme finché morte non ci separi non ci siamo traditi o almeno i non so di suoi tradimenti io l'ho tradito nell'ultimo periodo finché ho deciso di lasciarlo ,non si è disperato perché la distanza fra noi ormai era incolmabile Grazie al suo tradimento (non tradimento fisico)come ripeto ma ben più grave come quello di avermi lasciata sola Completamente sola a gestire una situazione drammatica che riguardava uno dei nostri figli Per rispondere a random perché ho poco tempo e voglia fi andare a cercare i vari post( quello in cui afferma chr e faccio il giro del mondo in 80 ore )ho chiesto aiuto e ho lavorato molto su di me non è stato indolore ma mi è servito a capire che il confine tra me e l'altro deve essere ben definito solo se non invado e non mi lascio invadere posso essere accogliente.
Solo se mi amo posso amare e comunque non si capisce il perché gli dia tanto fastidio il mio intervento non sono io che ho bisogno d'aiuto Non ora per fortuna


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Alla mia tenera età Ho avuto due rapporti importanti due relazioni una il matrimonio è una ancora in essere con il mio compagno ex amante( così forse Random si tranquillizza visto che mi vede come una mangiatrice di uccelli) togliendo ovviamente qualche flirt da ragazza Il matrimonio è durato circa 30 anni o meglio la nostra relazione durata 30 anni come tutti siamo partiti convinti che saremmo stati insieme finché morte non ci separi non ci siamo traditi o almeno i non so di suoi tradimenti io l'ho tradito nell'ultimo periodo finché ho deciso di lasciarlo ,non si è disperato perché la distanza fra noi ormai era incolmabile Grazie al suo tradimento (non tradimento fisico)come ripeto ma ben più grave come quello di avermi lasciata sola Completamente sola a gestire una situazione drammatica che riguardava uno dei nostri figli Per rispondere a random perché ho poco tempo e voglia fi andare a cercare i vari post( quello in cui afferma chr e faccio il giro del mondo in 80 ore )ho chiesto aiuto e ho lavorato molto su di me non è stato indolore ma mi è servito a capire che il confine tra me e l'altro deve essere ben definito solo se non invado e non mi lascio invadere posso essere accogliente.
> Solo se mi amo posso amare e comunque non si capisce il perché gli dia tanto fastidio il mio intervento non sono io che ho bisogno d'aiuto Non ora per fortuna


Io non ti giudico. Ho smesso di giudicare gli altri molto tempo fa. Del resto quando giudico me stesso spesso vedo cose che non mi piacciono. Sarei ridicolo a pensare di poterlo fare con gli altri. Però quando rendiamo di dominio pubblico un nostro pensiero dobbiamo aspettarci che gli altri ci giudichino. Quindi random non è da biasimare secondo me. E se pensi - come tu pensi - che quello che dice non sia esatto, o te ne impippi oppure cerchi di convincerlo del contrario.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il collegamento non c’è :idea:


C'è.
Senza regole morali e giuridiche affidandosi solo alla propria natura tutto diventa possibile.
Anche far sbranare il marito dai cani perché divenuto andicappato.
Certo, oggi una persona così DEVE per forza avere problemi psichiatrici, un tempo era solo una persona spietata.
La differenza sta proprio nell'aver introdotto regole morali (dopo la controriforma, per esempio, già ci fu un cambiamento) che mostrano più tutele nei confronti dei deboli.
Per cui chi fa cose di questo genere viene considerato per forza malato e non più banalmente e forse giustamente cattivo.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> C'è chi tradisce proprio per garantire quel 'finché morte non ci separi'
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Spiegazione molto paracula.
Dovessi tradire non credo che mia moglie la accetterebbe.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Alla mia tenera età Ho avuto due rapporti importanti due relazioni una il matrimonio è una ancora in essere con il mio compagno ex amante( così forse Random si tranquillizza visto che mi vede come una mangiatrice di uccelli) togliendo ovviamente qualche flirt da ragazza Il matrimonio è durato circa 30 anni o meglio la nostra relazione durata 30 anni come tutti siamo partiti convinti che saremmo stati insieme finché morte non ci separi non ci siamo traditi o almeno i non so di suoi tradimenti io l'ho tradito nell'ultimo periodo finché ho deciso di lasciarlo ,non si è disperato perché la distanza fra noi ormai era incolmabile Grazie al suo tradimento (non tradimento fisico)come ripeto ma ben più grave come quello di avermi lasciata sola Completamente sola a gestire una situazione drammatica che riguardava uno dei nostri figli Per rispondere a random perché ho poco tempo e voglia fi andare a cercare i vari post( quello in cui afferma chr e faccio il giro del mondo in 80 ore )ho chiesto aiuto e ho lavorato molto su di me non è stato indolore ma mi è servito a capire c*he il confine tra me e l'altro deve essere ben definito solo se non invado e non mi lascio invadere posso essere accogliente.
> Solo se mi amo posso amare* e comunque non si capisce il perché gli dia tanto fastidio il mio intervento non sono io che ho bisogno d'aiuto Non ora per fortuna


E anche questo lo condivido.
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è.
> Senza regole morali e giuridiche affidandosi solo alla propria natura tutto diventa possibile.
> Anche far sbranare il marito dai cani perché divenuto andicappato.
> Certo, oggi una persona così DEVE per forza avere problemi psichiatrici, un tempo era solo una persona spietata.
> La differenza sta proprio nell'aver introdotto regole morali (dopo la controriforma, per esempio, già ci fu un cambiamento) che mostrano più tutele nei confronti dei deboli.


Gli psichiatri e gli psicoanalisti dicono che si può definire una persona psicopatica quando il suo comportamento non è adeguato alla cultura in cui è inserito.
Quindi non erano psicopatici gli antichi Romani che assistevano agli spettacoli del circo, lo sarebbe chi ora volesse assistere a omicidi.
Quindi questo vale anche per le relazioni.
Ad esempio il fatto che nel sesso vada bene tutto ciò che è condiviso e accettato da entrambi è molto recente.
Concordo quindi che i comportamenti accettabili sono culturalmente determinati.
Appunro per questo citare eventi storici è incongruo.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli psichiatri e gli psicoanalisti dicono che *si può definire una persona psicopatica quando il suo comportamento non è adeguato alla cultura in cui è inserito.*
> Quindi non erano psicopatici gli antichi Romani che assistevano agli spettacoli del circo, lo sarebbe chi ora volesse assistere a omicidi.
> Quindi questo vale anche per le relazioni.
> Ad esempio il fatto che nel sesso vada bene tutto ciò che è condiviso e accettato da entrambi è molto recente.
> ...


Non credo che l'alternativa sia tra conformisti e psicopatici. Lo Sforza citato era anche all'epoca riconosciuto come uno fuori di testa, ovviamente non esistendo la psicologia o la psichiatria, era solo una folle persona malvagia da temere.
O da uccidere, come è infatti avvenuto.
I Romani mostravano quello che ora culturalmente da noi è stato represso:l'animo sadico dell'essere umano.
Non è però stato cancellato né è venuto meno: sono le regole a creare una società che ora dispone degli  strumenti per difendersi. Un pazzo come lo Sforza finisce in TSO, forse, e diventa innocuo. 
Abbiamo individuato la necessità di regole morali riconosciute da tutti proprio in conseguenza di secoli di storia in cui le crudeltà si sono sprecate. E' ovvio che vadano strette a non pochi.


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non ti giudico. Ho smesso di giudicare gli altri molto tempo fa. Del resto quando giudico me stesso spesso vedo cose che non mi piacciono. Sarei ridicolo a pensare di poterlo fare con gli altri. Però quando rendiamo di dominio pubblico un nostro pensiero dobbiamo aspettarci che gli altri ci giudichino. Quindi random non è da biasimare secondo me. E se pensi - come tu pensi - che quello che dice non sia esatto, o te ne impippi oppure cerchi di convincerlo del contrario.


Me ne impippo... Il mio errore è stato quello di intervenire giudicando a mia volta il suo modo di gestire la crisi che è esattente il contrario di quel che farei io
Ho cercato ( ma non sono la sola) di spegnere il fuoco invece ho buttato benzina Evidentemente non ho ancora imparato la star nel mio è successo anche a me quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui tempo fa di essere giudicata ripresa a volte insultata del resto siamo tutti il frutto del nostro vissuto delle nostre esperienze del nostro passato e a volte abbiamo la pretesa di voler insegnare agli altri come comportarsi una sorta di pretesa nevrotica perché quello che senti che vedi ti risuona


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Me ne impippo... Il mio errore è stato quello di intervenire giudicando a mia volta il suo modo di gestire la crisi che è esattente il contrario di quel che farei io
> Ho cercato ( ma non sono la sola) di spegnere il fuoco invece ho buttato benzina Evidentemente non ho ancora imparato la star nel mio è successo anche a me quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui tempo fa di essere giudicata ripresa a volte insultata del resto *siamo tutti il frutto del nostro vissuto delle nostre esperienze del nostro passato e a volte abbiamo la pretesa di voler insegnare agli altri come comportarsi una sorta di pretesa nevrotica perché quello che senti che vedi ti risuona*


E' così.
Mi piace il tuo approccio. 
E si, impippatene: il "futtitenne" è sempre il rimedio migliore.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Me ne impippo... Il mio errore è stato quello di intervenire giudicando a mia volta il suo modo di gestire la crisi che è esattente il contrario di quel che farei io
> Ho cercato ( ma non sono la sola) di spegnere il fuoco invece ho buttato benzina Evidentemente non ho ancora imparato la star nel mio è successo anche a me quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui tempo fa di essere giudicata ripresa a volte insultata del resto siamo tutti il frutto del nostro vissuto delle nostre esperienze del nostro passato e a volte abbiamo la pretesa di voler insegnare agli altri come comportarsi una sorta di pretesa nevrotica perché quello che senti che vedi ti risuona


Ma non hai fatto nessun errore, secondo me

Bisogna sempre tenere conto che esistono contesti in cui dentro di noi si desidera "ascoltare" soltanto certi tipi di parole, e questo porta automaticamente al rifiuto di parole diverse 

A volte capita anche che si vuole ascoltare "quelle parole" da una persona e non da un'altra

È normale (diciamo così)

Una volta io e un altro utente dicemmo la stessa cosa esatta a un terzo utente, praticamente scrivemmo nello stesso momento

La stessa esatta.

All'altro utente questa persona disse che aveva ragione

A me mi mandò affanculo.. :rotfl:

Sono meccanismi normali.. e molto frequenti


----------



## disincantata (26 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però sai, è una convinzione vecchia come il cucco.
> Giovenale diceva che un'amante ha salvato più di un matrimonio


Pero' ha fatto anche tanti morti, veri!

Chi ha visto ieri notte 'storie maledette' ne ha la prova. E sono tanti i  casi.  E non sai mai chi incontri.


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Io so che se mentre si è a tavola qualcuno dice che un tale cibo gli provoca dissenteria c’è chi si inalbera dicendo che è un argomento disgustoso mentre si mangia. A me non fa né caldo, nè freddo. Probabilmente ho una ricezione astratta della comunicazione.
> Quindi capisco che chi è diverso da me percepisca anche un tradimento in modo concreto.
> Ma il concreto o l’astratto disturba comunque perché un tradimento è un tradimento. Capisco che si possa avere una reazione più concreta o astratta a seconda del proprio stile cognitivo.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però non è in risposta a quello che ho scritto.
> Ma non è un problema. Hai tutto il diritto di scrivere quello che ti senti indipendentemente dagli stimoli degli interlocutori.



Era la risposta a questo concetto. A mio parere non è possibile parlare di tradimento se non c'è stato sesso. Ma è un parere personale.


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Me ne impippo... Il mio errore è stato quello di intervenire giudicando a mia volta il suo modo di gestire la crisi che è esattente il contrario di quel che farei io
> Ho cercato ( ma non sono la sola) di spegnere il fuoco invece ho buttato benzina Evidentemente non ho ancora imparato la star nel mio è successo anche a me quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui tempo fa di essere giudicata ripresa a volte insultata del resto siamo tutti il frutto del nostro vissuto delle nostre esperienze del nostro passato e a volte abbiamo la pretesa di voler insegnare agli altri come comportarsi una sorta di pretesa nevrotica perché quello che senti che vedi ti risuona





Hellseven ha detto:


> E' così.
> Mi piace il tuo approccio.
> E si, impippatene: il "futtitenne" è sempre il rimedio migliore.



In questo caso sarebbe più corretto non intervenire, oppure cercare un modo più soft per dire le cose.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' ha fatto anche tanti morti, veri!
> 
> Chi ha visto ieri notte 'storie maledette' ne ha la prova. E sono tanti i  casi.  E non sai mai chi incontri.


Ciao.
Beh però non è che ogni storia di corna = una relazione con uno psicopatico.
Per una così, ce nesono 999 normali di ordinaria mediocrità.
E qualcunoa che magari diventa davvero col tempo un grande amore.
Credo


----------



## Mariben (26 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> In questo caso sarebbe più corretto non intervenire, oppure cercare un modo più soft per dire le cose.


Non c'è un modo più soft di dire delle cose a qualcuno che non vuole sentirsele dire ( è capitato anche me eh?) tutti vorremmo sentirci dire che abbiamo ragione a fare questo quello a dire quest'altro o quell'altro E ti dirò di più più una cosa la sentiamo nostra più ci appartiene più fastidio ci dà un po', come quando uno è convinto di avere il naso grosso e dei bellissimi capelli se qualcuno   mi fa notare che ho il naso grosso mi difendo mi arrabbio mi sento offeso se Se invece critica i miei capelli Mi dice che sono Crespi o spenti sapendo di avere deicapelli lucidi  e morbidi lo guardo come fosse un alieno perché io so che non ha nessun motivo per criticare la mia chioma non mi sento offesa non mi sento derisa non mi risuona in breve non mi ferisce E non ho nessun tipo di reazione stizzita al massimo la cosa mi diverte


----------



## Dina74 (26 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Spiegazione molto paracula.
> Dovessi tradire non credo che mia moglie la accetterebbe.


Non è la mia idea. Riporto quellp che sento dire da molti traditori

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (26 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Non è la mia idea. Riporto quellp che sento dire da molti traditori
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


A ecco quindi persone molto affidabili


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non c'è un modo più soft di dire delle cose a qualcuno che non vuole sentirsele dire ( è capitato anche me eh?) tutti vorremmo sentirci dire che abbiamo ragione a fare questo quello a dire quest'altro o quell'altro E ti dirò di più più una cosa la sentiamo nostra più ci appartiene più fastidio ci dà un po', come quando uno è convinto di avere il naso grosso e dei bellissimi capelli se qualcuno   mi fa notare che ho il naso grosso mi difendo mi arrabbio mi sento offeso se Se invece critica i miei capelli Mi dice che sono Crespi o spenti sapendo di avere deicapelli lucidi  e morbidi lo guardo come fosse un alieno perché io so che non ha nessun motivo per criticare la mia chioma non mi sento offesa non mi sento derisa non mi risuona in breve non mi ferisce E non ho nessun tipo di reazione stizzita al massimo la cosa mi diverte



Molte persone mi hanno espresso la loro opinione, spesso nettamente in contrasto con la mia. A parte un tizio che mi ha detto che la mia casa era diventata un bordello ed una tizia che mi ci ha tirato per i capelli sei l'unica che è andata sopra le righe. Per carità di patria ti ho solo consigliato di essere soft nell'esprimere giudizi. C'era da scrivere ben altro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Era la risposta a questo concetto. A mio parere non è possibile parlare di tradimento se non c'è stato sesso. Ma è un parere personale.


Io non parlavo di tradimento concreto (=con sesso) e tradimento astratto (=senza) intendevo che il tradimento con sesso può essere visto in modo concreto con attenzione (a volte ossessione) per le pratiche con una visualizzazione nella propria mente cinematografica se non pornografica arrivando a immaginare suoni, parole e odori. 
Invece c’è chi, come me o Disincantata (per fare l’esempio di un’altra utente) è ferita per il tradimento della confidenza per le menzogne, senza considerare le pratiche che sono date per scontate.


----------



## random (26 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di tradimento concreto (=con sesso) e tradimento astratto (=senza) intendevo che il tradimento con sesso può essere visto in modo concreto con attenzione (a volte ossessione) per le pratiche con una visualizzazione nella propria mente cinematografica se non pornografica arrivando a immaginare suoni, parole e odori.
> Invece c’è chi, come me o Disincantata (per fare l’esempio di un’altra utente) è ferita per il tradimento della confidenza per le menzogne, senza considerare le pratiche che sono date per scontate.



Probabilmente se nel mio caso non ci fosse stato anche il sesso mi sarei concentrato su tutto il resto. Tuttavia il sesso c'è stato e non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che sono proprio le immagini che hai evocato ad essere insopportabili. Di fatto mi sembra di avere dei ricordi talmente nitidi che quasi mi sembra di aver assistito di persona. Mi rendo conto che non sarà facile superare queste immagini.


----------



## farmer (26 Marzo 2018)

Random come stanno procedendo le cose in famiglia?


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No no una cosa tipo così una cosa tipo che non ti manipolo non ti controllo accetto e accolgo quello che tu riesci a dare al nostro rapporto mi impegno a non dare a non dare per scontato la tua presenza ed essere presente tipo ti stimo tipo Ti amo per come sei Non pger come vorrei che tu fossi tipo non mi sforzo di essere di essere quello che tu vorresti io fossi io non sono un* ologramma* e neanche tu Sono una persona ben distinta da te con la quale condivido pensieri preoccupazioni gioie dolori che accetta le tue le tue rughe e che sa che la sua cellulite è ben accetta perché fa parte di te Vabbè Forse mi sono spiegata male ma per me la coppia funziona non finché siamo giovani e belli o ricchi o funziona perché 30 anni prima ti ho giurato fedeltà funziona finché c'è la libertà e non univoca ovviamente di essere se stessi sempre anche dentro il noi Io l'ho imparato proprio perché lo sbaglio più grosso che ho fatto dentro il mio matrimonio è stato quello di mettermi sempre a disposizione dell'altro Senza mai chiedermi cosa andasse bene per me anche per me


sotto sotto pensi a me


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> sotto sotto pensi a me


Ti aspettavo al varco


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Probabilmente se nel mio caso non ci fosse stato anche il sesso mi sarei concentrato su tutto il resto. Tuttavia il sesso c'è stato e non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che sono proprio le immagini che hai evocato ad essere insopportabili. Di fatto mi sembra di avere dei ricordi talmente nitidi che quasi mi sembra di aver assistito di persona. *Mi rendo conto che non sarà facile superare queste immagini.*


Ci vuole tempo.
E' la concretizzazione della gelosia.
Un sentimento che mostra l'ansia di perdere la persona che si ama, che raggiunge il suo apice e diventa incontrollato e ossessivo proprio quando questa perdita si manifesta attraverso gli atti anche fisici narrati di un tradimento. 
Può durare mesi, poi la nostra psiche mette in atto dei meccanismi di difesa che permettono di superare questo stato di malessere psicologico che ha comunque coinvolto tutti, seppur con manifestazioni diverse. Andando a cercare tra i film ricordo la bellissima e puntuale scena in cui Tognazzi immagina l'atto sessuale tra la giovanissima moglie, che le ha appena raccontato tutto, e l'amante in Romanzo Popolare. Guardala:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63-0aV_XN0A


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di tradimento concreto (=con sesso) e tradimento astratto (=senza) intendevo che il tradimento con sesso può essere visto in modo concreto con attenzione (a volte ossessione) per le pratiche con una visualizzazione nella propria mente cinematografica se non pornografica arrivando a immaginare suoni, parole e odori.
> Invece c’è chi, come me o Disincantata (per fare l’esempio di un’altra utente) è ferita per il tradimento della confidenza per le menzogne, *senza considerare le pratiche che sono date per scontate*.


Non credo che a nessuno la congiunzione carnale tra amanti sia indifferente.
Diversa è piuttosto la reazione: c'è chi si tiene lontano dal dolore e non vuole sapere nulla di quello che immagina già in partenza (è un meccanismo di difesa) lo potrebbe disgustare, c'è chi necessita di sapere tutto per arrivare provare disgusto e reagire.
Che tu metta un cerotto o meno la ferita c'è: puoi lasciarla all'aria aperta o bendarla ma fa comunque male.
La reazione è quella di chi si avvicina a una pentola bollente: se sai già in partenza che l'ustione ti farà male, non la toccherai (anche qui, un meccanismo di difesa).
Se non hai mai provato il dolore di un ustione rischi di andare troppo vicino e anche di scottarti facendoti male.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che a nessuno la congiunzione carnale tra amanti sia indifferente.
> Diversa è piuttosto la reazione: c'è chi si tiene lontano dal dolore e non vuole sapere nulla di quello che immagina già in partenza lo potrebbe disgustare, c'è chi necessita di sapere tutto per arrivare provare disgusto e reagire.
> Che tu metta un cerotto o meno la ferita c'é: puoi lasciarla all'aria aperta o bendarla ma fa comunque male.
> La reazione è quella di chi si avvicina a una pentola bollente: se sai già in partenza che l'ustione ti farà male, non la toccherai.
> Se non hai mai provato il dolore di un ustione rischi di andare troppo vicino e anche di scottarti facendoti male.


Credo sia una cosa legata al desiderio di (provare a) "vedere" la persona in una situazione dalla quale siamo stati scientemente esclusi dalla visione

Non capisco dove potrebbe aumentare o diminuire il mio dolore al sapere o non sapere che hai allungato la mano sul pisello, anziché esserti fatta infilare un dito in culo


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di tradimento concreto (=con sesso) e tradimento astratto (=senza) intendevo che il tradimento con sesso può essere visto in modo concreto con attenzione (a volte ossessione) per le pratiche con una visualizzazione nella propria mente cinematografica se non pornografica arrivando a immaginare suoni, parole e odori.
> Invece c’è chi, come me o Disincantata (per fare l’esempio di un’altra utente) è ferita per il tradimento della confidenza per le menzogne, senza considerare le pratiche che sono date per scontate.


Più o meno dice lo stesso mia moglie...a me pesano di lei gli incontri fisici quasi piu del sentimento provato...forse perché sono l'unica cosa che sai esattamente configurare nella tua mente...davanti agli occhi....perché è l'unica cosa che è certa come si è svolta..(e spessissimo poi ti si ripresenta quando tornate a fare l amore dopo la scoperta...ed è una sensazione veramente di m...)....cmq per me non è mai convincente sta cosa che dite voi donne..cioè pensare che vostro marito ha potuto scrivere messaggi infuocati di amore è piu sopportabile di condividere sudore, pelle, liquidi, orgasmi (che poi se fatti con sentimento peggio sono).??...a me, specialmente se si ritorna innamorati come prima, la parentesi sentimento pesa relativamente..è come una cotta adolescenziale....ma il sesso non passa...anche perché mentre lo facevi c'ero anche io...e mi hai costretto ad una promiscuità (anche igienica se volete) non voluta, non scelta...io se penso di aver fatto l'amore dopo qualcuno be mi girano..anche perché per farlo devi essere sereno die poter, guardare negli occhi....altro che messaggi Whatsapp con scritto ti amo che gli avrà mandato.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia una cosa legata al desiderio di (provare a) "vedere" la persona in una situazione dalla quale siamo stati scientemente esclusi dalla visione
> 
> Non capisco dove potrebbe aumentare o diminuire il mio dolore al sapere o non sapere che hai allungato la mano sul pisello, anziché esserti fatta infilare un dito in culo


Hai visto la scena del film che ho linkato?
Il dolore aumenta quando  acquisisci la piena consapevolezza dell'accaduto  evitando la gestione probabilistica (_tanto così fan tutti, che mi importa pertanto di pensare a quello che accadeva tra loro_) ma accostandoti alla realtà dei fatti (_io me li immagino insieme e questo visione mi turba_).
C'è la stessa differenza di coinvolgimento tra venire a sapere che una persona è morta e vederla (o immaginarla) morire.
Per limitare le sofferenze la soluzione migliore sarebbe limitarsi agli effetti dell'accaduto su di sé (lui/lei mi ha tradito quindi ha ingannato me), ma la gelosia (quasi sempre inevitabile!)  scombina sempre tutto.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Più o meno dice lo stesso mia moglie...a me pesano di lei gli incontri fisici quasi piu del sentimento provato...forse perché sono l'unica cosa che sai esattamente configurare nella tua mente...davanti agli occhi....perché è l'unica cosa che è certa come si è svolta..(e spessissimo poi ti si ripresenta quando tornate a fare l amore dopo la scoperta...ed è una sensazione veramente di m...)....cmq per me non è mai convincente sta cosa che dite voi donne..cioè pensare che vostro marito ha potuto scrivere messaggi infuocati di amore è piu sopportabile di condividere sudore, pelle, liquidi, orgasmi (che poi se fatti con sentimento peggio sono).??...a me, specialmente se si ritorna innamorati come prima, la parentesi sentimento pesa relativamente..è come una cotta adolescenziale....ma il sesso non passa...anche perché mentre lo facevi c'ero anche io...e mi hai costretto ad una promiscuità (anche igienica se volete) non voluta, non scelta...io se penso di aver fatto l'amore dopo qualcuno be mi girano..anche perché per farlo devi essere sereno die poter, guardare negli occhi....altro che messaggi Whatsapp con scritto ti amo che gli avrà mandato.


Anche a me il sesso è pesato. Perché in fin dei conti è lì che ho visto l'intensità del loro   rapporto.
Lei nuda tra le braccia di un altro.
Non è una cosa "prevedibile"  e soprattutto è concreta. Le parole... come ha mentito a me possono anche quelle essere menzognere. Pesano, ma ti sembrano aliene. Le parole... sono parole. Come queste, per dire.
Ma la parte fisica no, quella è tangibile, è vera, c'è.
A me ha sconvolta anche vederla in coppia nei selfie. Non sono immagini che ti aspetti.
Prima di trovarle sembrava tutto ovattato, confuso, oscurato.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> .altro che messaggi Whatsapp con scritto ti amo che gli avrà mandato.


.. come dire che alla fine il sentimento .. tze.. son tutte stronzate..  conta l"inzuppo... Il resto si sa.. son biscarate

Beh.. A me farebbero più male quelli.




danny ha detto:


> Hai visto la scena del film che ho linkato?
> Il dolore aumenta quando  acquisisci la piena consapevolezza dell'accaduto  evitando la gestione probabilistica (_tanto così fan tutti, che mi importa pertanto di pensare a quello che accadeva tra loro_) ma accostandoti alla realtà dei fatti (_io me li immagino insieme e questo visione mi turba_).
> C'è la stessa differenza di coinvolgimento tra venire a sapere che una persona è morta e vederla (o immaginarla) morire.
> Per limitare le sofferenze la soluzione migliore sarebbe limitarsi agli effetti dell'accaduto su di sé (lui/lei mi ha tradito quindi ha ingannato me), ma la gelosia (quasi sempre inevitabile!)  scombina sempre tutto.


Si l'ho vista.. però semplicemente io non funziono così..

Anche se capisco chi funziona così

Non mi farebbe schifo.. sarebbe solo la conferma materiale di una relazione in cui io sono stato escluso

L'importante è che (essendo stato escluso) non si parli di me.

Lì mi girerebbero i coglioni, ma sarebbe una cosa tutta diversa dal dolore rappresentato nella scena


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me il sesso è pesato. Perché in fin dei conti è lì che ho visto l'intensità del loro   rapporto. Lei nuda tra le braccia di un altro. Non è una cosa "prevedibile"  e soprattutto è concreta. Le parole... come ha mentito a me possono anche quelle essere menzognere. Pesano, ma ti sembrano aliene. Le parole... sono parole. Come queste, per dire. Ma la parte fisica no, quella è tangibile, è vera, c'è. A me ha sconvolta anche vederla in coppia nei selfie. Non sono immagini che ti aspetti.


  Non ci arrivano. Le donne non ci arrivano perchè hanno una visione della sessualità più sfumata, meno truculenta, molto meno legata all'aspetto visivo sensitivo e più legata invece all'aspetto relazionale. E questa è scienza, non fantascienza. Il problema è che calano la loro visione addosso agli uomini. E' come parlare linguaggi diversi ma poi ti chiedono di riverificare la tua idea del sesso come se un uomo fosse un mostro


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me il sesso è pesato. Perché in fin dei conti è lì che ho visto l'intensità del loro   rapporto.
> Lei nuda tra le braccia di un altro.
> Non è una cosa "prevedibile"  e soprattutto è concreta. Le parole... come ha mentito a me possono anche quelle essere menzognere. Pesano, ma ti sembrano aliene. Le parole... sono parole. Come queste, per dire.
> Ma la parte fisica no, quella è tangibile, è vera, c'è.
> ...


È oggettivamente il segnale di due cose...dell'importanza della storia e di quanto, almeno per un periodo, non contasse una ceppa il partner ufficiale. Tra le cose che piu mi da fastidio c' è il pensare che magari l'ho sentita subito dopo al telefono o che magari ho telefonato nel mentre!...e ovviamente pensare a quando rientrava a casa dopo...


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ci arrivano. Le donne non ci arrivano perchè hanno una visione della sessualità più sfumata, meno truculenta, molto meno legata all'aspetto visivo sensitivo e più legata invece all'aspetto relazionale. E questa è scienza, non fantascienza. Il problema è che calano la loro visione addosso agli uomini. E' come parlare linguaggi diversi ma poi ti chiedono di riverificare la tua idea del sesso come se un uomo fosse un mostro


Non concordo..fanno certe affermazioni quando sono traditrici..se sono vittime vedi come il sesso gli rode....cerca in giro qui e altrove e vedrai donne sconvolte che non riescono piu a fare l amore pensando che il loro uomo ha fatto sesso con l altra..e si perdono in confronti e ''gare'' proprio come noi.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sarebbe solo la conferma materiale di una relazione in cui io sono stato escluso
> 
> *L'importante è che (essendo stato escluso) non si parli di me.*
> 
> Lì mi girerebbero i coglioni, ma sarebbe una cosa tutta diversa dal dolore rappresentato nella scena


SOLO?
Dici poco...
Va che la nostra testa tende a evitare di materializzare quello che sa che può provocare dolore e per reazione ci fa girare la testa dall'altra parte... 
Comunque, statisticamente, mi sa che agli amanti, esclusi i più frustrati che sarebbero da evitare come la peste, l'ultima cosa a cui frega è parlare dei rispettivi in sede assembleare. Non lo vedo come un grosso problema, anche se mia moglie si è premurata di puntualizzarlo quasi subito, come se per me fosse una cosa di primaria importanza in quel momento rispetto ad altre. Sinceramente lo davo per scontato. 
Mica sono tutte come la ex moglie di Calboni... ("Calboni sarà stato quello è stato, però..." e via di confronti con il neo amante per vendetta ragionier Ugo Fantozzi.)


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non concordo..fanno certe affermazioni quando sono traditrici..se sono vittime vedi come il sesso gli rode....cerca in giro qui e altrove e vedrai donne sconvolte che non riescono piu a fare l amore pensando che il loro uomo ha fatto sesso con l altra..e si perdono in confronti e ''gare'' proprio come noi.


  Differenti visioni della genitalità, insite nei generi comunque ci sono. Non a caso la pornografia è destinata in special modo agli uomini. Non metto in dubbio che roda ancha a loro. Mi davo una risposta sul perchè molte minimizzino....


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. come dire che alla fine il sentimento .. tze.. son tutte stronzate..  conta l"inzuppo... Il resto si sa.. son biscarate
> 
> Beh.. A me farebbero più male quelli.
> 
> ...


L'inzuppo se fatto con sentimento specialmente, fa male meno di uno stringersi le mani con sentimento, o di messaggiare con sentimento. Soorprattutto se sai che chi tradisce ha sempre dato valore all'atto fisico. Poi per carità de gustibus.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Differenti visioni della genitalità, insite nei generi comunque ci sono. Non a caso la pornografia è destinata in special modo agli uomini. Non metto in dubbio che roda ancha a loro. Mi davo una risposta sul perchè molte minimizzino....


Perche da traditrici vogliono giustificarsi per non sentirsi proprio sporche. Vorrei vedere se io dicessi a mia moglie ti ho tradito però guarda è successo perché avevo sentimenti veri eh! Mica alla leggera! (Lei allora e ancora oggi dice cosi a sua ''discolpa'', quando però le faccio l' esempio su di me..ammutolisce!)....è autoassoluzione e basta.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Va che la nostra testa tende a evitare di materializzare quello che sa che può provocare dolore e per reazione ci fa girare la testa dall'altra parte...


Io no.. se è vero che a suo tempo ero perfettamente conscio che si stava andando a incontrare con l'altro, e sono rimasto calmo proprio per beccarmi "in diretta" tutto il dolore collegato alle (necessarie) balle che gioco forza doveva dire circa l'impegno che aveva.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche da traditrici vogliono giustificarsi per non sentirsi proprio sporche. Vorrei vedere se io dicessi a mia moglie ti ho tradito però guarda è successo perché avevo sentinenti eh! Mica alla leggera! (Lei allora e ancora oggi dice cosi a sua ''discolpa'', quando però le faccio l' esempio su di me..ammutolisce!)....è autoassoluzione e basta.


 Ti credo eccome. Mi riferivo invece a quelle che sono state tradite e dicono che a loro l'esercizio altrui dell' atto pratico non è pesato più di tanto perchè scontato. (@Brunetta)


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> C'è chi tradisce proprio per garantire quel 'finché morte non ci separi'
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Questa non l'avevo mai sentita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però sai, è una convinzione vecchia come il cucco.
> Giovenale diceva che un'amante ha salvato più di un matrimonio


Certo.
Ma che lo dica il traditore puzza lontano un miglio di penosa giustificazione....


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A mio parere non è possibile parlare di tradimento se non c'è stato sesso. Ma è un parere personale.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però sai, è una convinzione vecchia come il cucco.
> Giovenale diceva che un'amante ha salvato più di un matrimonio


Diceva anche altro. Copio e incollo uno dei tanti commenti on line alla VI satira, quella più nota:
"[FONT=&quot]Una volta eri sano di mente, e adesso, o Postumo, ti vuoi sposare? [...] Se proprio vuoi porre fine alla tua vita, ci sono al mondo tante corde per impiccarsi, si aprono nel vuoto alte e vertiginose finestre e qui vicino ti si offre il ponte Emilio” perché per il poeta il matrimonio è la sventura più terribile che possa toccare a un uomo, è preferibile darsi la morte che sottostare al dominio di una moglie. “Se proprio nessuna forma di suicidio ti piace” prosegue sconsolato “non è forse meglio portarti a letto qualche ragazzino, che almeno non litiga, non vuole regalucci e non si lamenta del tuo scarso ardore?” Questa battuta sarcastica e provocatoria non è detta per esprimere una preferenza per la pederastia al posto dell’amore coniugale, ma per denunciare l’insopportabilità della donna sposata che si concede sessualmente soltanto dietro regali, e, se spontaneamente, mostra una libidine insaziabile.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]La profonda avversione del poeta per il matrimonio nasce dal rimpianto del tempo antico quando l’umile condizione di vita assicurava la castità delle donne, né permetteva ai vizi di entrare nelle case quando c’era una divisione dei ruoli e alla donna era riservato quello di “moglie fedele, sottomessa al marito, e di madre feconda e laboriosa, intenta ai lavori domestici”.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tra i più insopportabili tipi di donna c’è l’intellettuale, la salottiera, quella disinibita, la femminista ante litteram che fa sfoggio di cultura a ogni occasione, dà giudizi critici sui poeti con detestabile loquacità, loda Virgilio, fa paralleli tra i poeti, e stordisce con le sue chiacchiere chi le capita a tiro. Le frecciate di questo poeta, ultimo satirico della letteratura latina, sono rivolte anche contro la donna della ricca società romana che ama “cingere il collo di verdi gemme e appendere alle orecchie grosse perle che tendono i lobi” e ritiene che tutto le sia lecito anche impiastricciarsi il viso con unguenti, “incurante di ungere le labbra del marito se questi si avvicina per darle un bacio”.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I versi più violenti, insultanti e grotteschi sono però quelli dedicati alla donna che si abbandona senza ritegno a sfrenati impulsi sessuali."

[/FONT]


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. come dire che alla fine il sentimento .. tze.. son tutte stronzate..  conta l"inzuppo... Il resto si sa.. son biscarate
> 
> Beh.. A me farebbero più male quelli.
> 
> ...


Quoto 
E mi girerebbero i coglioni a mille se è stato dato a un altro qualcosa negato a me.
Uff mi ripeto sempre....mi risulto noiosa da sola


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me il sesso è pesato. Perché in fin dei conti è lì che ho visto l'intensità del loro   rapporto.
> Lei nuda tra le braccia di un altro.
> Non è una cosa "prevedibile"  e soprattutto è concreta. Le parole... come ha mentito a me possono anche quelle essere menzognere. Pesano, ma ti sembrano aliene. Le parole... sono parole. Come queste, per dire.
> Ma la parte fisica no, quella è tangibile, è vera, c'è.
> ...


La parte fisica è quella che sugella, che certifica, che concretizza il tradimento.
Che lo rende vero.

Un tradimento solo 'virtuale', fatto di parole, di complimenti, di confidenze, di segreti svelati, magari anche di cattiverie nei confronti dei potenziali traditi non è e non sarà mai un tradimento vero e proprio.

Potrà sicuramente essere un comportamento inaccettabile per chi lo subisce, ma se quel rapporto non ha risvolti carnali allora chi lo subisce è bene che si faccia qualche domanda sul perchè il proprio compagno/a ha intessuto una relazione di quel tipo con un'altra persona.

Quando la condivisione carnale corre parallelamente alla condivisione del tutto, ed in maniera profonda, e non si ferma pertanto alla superficie dei sensi (o viceversa ad una relazione profonda benchè virtuale, dove è assente la componente sessuale) allora il tradimento è perfetto.
Ed è allora che è grave, perchè la condivisione è totale ed è totale l'esclusione del tradito.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La parte fisica è quella che sugella, che certifica, che concretizza il tradimento.
> Che lo rende vero.
> 
> *Un tradimento solo 'virtuale', fatto di parole, di complimenti, di confidenze, di segreti svelati, magari anche di cattiverie nei confronti dei potenziali traditi non è e non sarà mai un tradimento vero e proprio.*
> ...



Ma perché ci sia tradimento la testa deve essere proprio andata via... quello che tu hai descritto è un rapporto tra due amici che a volte cercano insieme uno sfogo per le proprie frustrazioni.
Una cosa che tra amanti spegnerebbe qualsiasi entusiasmo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché ci sia tradimento la testa deve essere proprio andata via... quello che tu hai descritto è un rapporto tra due amici a volte alla ricerca di sfogo per le proprie frustrazioni.
> Una cosa che tra amanti spegnerebbe qualsiasi entusiasmo.


finalmente posso tornare a non essere d'accordo con te
Sono sollevata


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> finalmente posso tornare a non essere d'accordo con te
> Sono sollevata


Ma con un amante non ti porti il peso della vita quotidiana, per questo devi andare via con la testa, essere altrove, e se ti lamenti del marito o della moglie invece porti tutto in una dimensione del quotidiano che ammoscerebbe chiunque.
E se poi non c fai pure sesso, vabbè è un amico. Senza passione.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché ci sia tradimento la testa deve essere proprio andata via... quello che tu hai descritto è un rapporto tra due amici che a volte cercano insieme uno sfogo per le proprie frustrazioni.
> Una cosa che tra amanti spegnerebbe qualsiasi entusiasmo.


Beh no, Danny.
Descrivevo un rapporto profondo tra due persone di sesso differente che si alimenta di componenti 'cerebrali', che vive essenzialmente di quello e che non ha risvolti 'carnali'.
L'esperienza della mia compagna contraddice in parte il sottolineato.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma con un amante non ti porti il peso della vita quotidiana, per questo devi andare via con la testa, essere altrove, e se ti lamenti del marito o della moglie invece porti tutto in una dimensione del quotidiano che ammoscerebbe chiunque.
> E se poi non c fai pure sesso, vabbè è un amico. Senza passione.


Allora ho frainteso il tuo post
Perchè questo lo quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché ci sia tradimento la testa deve essere proprio andata via


...nel caso di tradimento essenzialmente carnale con minimi risvolti di altro tipo la testa è viceversa ben salda..


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma con un amante non ti porti il peso della vita quotidiana, per questo devi andare via con la testa, essere altrove, e se ti lamenti del marito o della moglie invece porti tutto in una dimensione del quotidiano che ammoscerebbe chiunque..


Non sono d'accordo.
L'amante fa spesso da 'sfogatoio', è lì ANCHE per quello.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> *L'amante fa spesso da 'sfogatoio', è lì ANCHE per quello*.



Questa è la parte meno accettabile secondo me


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh no, Danny.
> Descrivevo un rapporto profondo tra due persone di sesso differente che si alimenta di componenti 'cerebrali', che vive essenzialmente di quello e che non ha risvolti 'carnali'.
> L'esperienza della mia compagna contraddice in parte il sottolineato.


Se non ha risvolti carnali è un'amicizia profonda.
Intima quanto vuoi ma senza coinvolgimento.
Se non vado oltre è perché non provo attrazione nel proseguire.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> L'amante fa spesso da 'sfogatoio', è lì ANCHE per quello.


Ma anche no.
Che du' coglioni sentire parlare dei rispettivi.
Si è _monogami_ finché si è in due...


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non ha risvolti carnali è un'amicizia profonda. Intima quanto vuoi ma senza coinvolgimento. Se non vado oltre è perché non provo attrazione nel proseguire.


  O perchè consapevole delle conseguenze mi fermo prima.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> O perchè consapevole delle conseguenze mi fermo prima.


Anche.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La parte fisica è quella che sugella, che certifica, che concretizza il tradimento.
> Che lo rende vero.
> 
> Un tradimento solo 'virtuale', fatto di parole, di complimenti, di confidenze,


Sono confini convenzionali, che poi le convenzioni si incarnano in ciascuno di noi e diventano legge (nostra)

Un tradimento solo "virtuale" come tu dici, mancando il superamento del confine convenzionale, lo si può anche derubricare (come no)

Lo sviluppo di tecnologie comunicative ha in effetti confuso tutto e messo in evidenza, dal mio punto di vista, certi limiti convenzionali


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche.


Soprattutto. Perché secondo me l attrazione fisica scatta sempre...è conseguenza naturale....ti fermi per coscienza, rispetto, paura di ccambiare o di essere beccato.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Soprattutto. Perché secondo me l attrazione fisica scatta sempre...è conseguenza naturale....ti fermi per coscienza, rispetto, paura di ccambiare o di essere beccato.


  c'è una gradazione di valore nei motivi che hai citato ma l'effetto è lo stesso, alla fine assume persino lo stesso valore.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti credo eccome. Mi riferivo invece a quelle che sono state tradite e dicono che a loro l'esercizio altrui dell' atto pratico non è pesato più di tanto perchè scontato. (@Brunetta)


Mi viene in mente per una strana associazione di idee il modo in cui Virginia di Castiglione https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_Oldoini segnava sul suo quaderno la qualità delle relazioni con i suoi "amanti". Una sigla accanto al nome.
B = baci e abbracci
bx = un po' di più
f = rapporto completo
Una gradazione c'è sempre...
E di solito se ci si ferma alla B nessuno dei due resta così tanto soddisfatto a fine incontro.
E' giocoforza sia per l'uomo che per la donna tendere alla F.  Credo sia questa la parte che si dà per scontata.
Solo che noi uomini diamo per certo che sia l'uomo che voglia sempre arrivare alla F, mentre la donna solo in alcuni fortunati (per l'uomo) casi.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Che du' coglioni sentire parlare dei rispettivi.
> Si è _monogami_ finché si è in due...


Ma anche si perchè accade spesso (ti può piacere o meno ma è un altro discorso).
'du' coglioni' lo penso anch'io ma spesso fa parte del 'pacchetto'.
Del resto, quelli abili nell'intessere relazioni extra sono, oltre che fini affabulatori, anche ottimi 'uditori'...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> O perchè consapevole delle conseguenze mi fermo prima.


Esatto.
Questo non significa però che ci sia comunque un'attrazione a più livelli.


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche da traditrici vogliono giustificarsi per non sentirsi proprio sporche. Vorrei vedere se io dicessi a mia moglie ti ho tradito però guarda è successo perché avevo sentimenti veri eh! Mica alla leggera! (Lei allora e ancora oggi dice cosi a sua ''discolpa'', quando però le faccio l' esempio su di me..ammutolisce!)....è autoassoluzione e basta.


Dalla notte dei tempi alle donne non è " concesso " fare sesso senza coinvolgimento sentimentale quindi si per loro ( noi ) è un attenuante in caso di tradimento e si percepisce come  un aggravante se applicata all'uomo. Forse per questo le donne si auspicano che il loro uomo traditore abbia semplicemente assecondato un istinto ; riesce a sopportare la visione dell'atto sessuale ma non di coccole , smancerie e romanticherie varie per non parlare del tempo sottratto e delle  menzogne. Chi ha ragione? chi soffre di più ?
Una mia cliente mi raccontava di aver "concesso",  al marito  scopate extra convinta che ne avesse bisogno visto che lei, per quale motivo non saprei, non si concedeva da anni. Sapeva esattamente quando usciva allo scopo, avevano un accordo però ; nessun coinvolgimento e quando ha avuto il sentore che lui si fosse infatuato dell'amante di turno ha tirato giù tuoni e fulmini e gli ha revocato la gentil concessione.
Un ultima cosa riguardo agli uomini che si concentrano sull'aspetto sessuale del tradimento. vi si avvitano. lo scannerizzano fino tormentarsi percependolo come un attacco alla loro virilità ,mi sbaglierò mail il senso di possesso non lo vogliamo considerare ?


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dalla notte dei tempi alle donne non è " concesso " fare sesso senza coinvolgimento sentimentale quindi si per loro ( noi ) è un attenuante in caso di tradimento e si percepisce come  un aggravante se applicata all'uomo. Forse per questo le donne si auspicano che il loro uomo traditore abbia semplicemente assecondato un istinto ; riesce a sopportare la visione dell'atto sessuale ma non di coccole , smancerie e romanticherie varie per non parlare del tempo sottratto e delle  menzogne. Chi ha ragione? chi soffre di più ?
> Una mia cliente mi raccontava di aver "concesso",  al marito  scopate extra convinta che ne avesse bisogno visto che lei, per quale motivo non saprei, non si concedeva da anni. Sapeva esattamente quando usciva allo scopo, avevano un accordo però ; nessun coinvolgimento e quando ha avuto il sentore che lui si fosse infatuato dell'amante di turno ha tirato giù tuoni e fulmini e gli ha revocato la gentil concessione.
> Un ultima cosa riguardo agli uomini che si concentrano sull'aspetto sessuale del tradimento. vi si avvitano. lo scannerizzano fino tormentarsi percependolo come un attacco alla loro virilità ,mi sbaglierò mail il senso di possesso non lo vogliamo considerare ?



Pensa tu, che da piccolo mi ricordo che mia madre mi faceva anche pisciare vicino agli alberi, quando proprio non ne potevo più. Altri tempi.  Però a ripensarci forse lo facevo per marcare il territorio...


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Pensa tu, che da piccolo mi ricordo che mia madre mi faceva anche pisciare vicino agli alberi, quando proprio non ne potevo più. Altri tempi.  Però a ripensarci forse lo facevo per marcare il territorio...


Ci credo.... Però ora ignorami tu


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> *Dalla notte dei tempi alle donne non è " concesso " fare sesso senza coinvolgimento sentimentale* q


La storia è piena di figure femminili che hanno avuto un'intensa attività sessuale senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo e a volte anche con risvolti perversi.
Dalla strafamosa Messalina a Cleopatra fino alla misconosciuta Clelia Simonetta, per dire.


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La storia è piena di figure femminili che hanno avuto un'intensa attività sessuale senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo e a volte anche con risvolti perversi.
> Dalla strafamosa Messalina a Cleopatra fino alla misconosciuta Clelia Simonetta, per dire.


Senza scomodare la storia io ho alcune amiche che vi si dedicano allegramente 
Intendevo dire che culturalmente e socialmente sono più giustificati gli uomini e che raramente. Anche ai giorni nostri.una donna lo ammette se non confidenzialmente


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dalla notte dei tempi alle donne non è " concesso " fare sesso senza coinvolgimento sentimentale quindi si per loro ( noi ) è un attenuante in caso di tradimento e si percepisce come  un aggravante se applicata all'uomo. Forse per questo le donne si auspicano che il loro uomo traditore abbia semplicemente assecondato un istinto ; riesce a sopportare la visione dell'atto sessuale ma non di coccole , smancerie e romanticherie varie per non parlare del tempo sottratto e delle  menzogne. Chi ha ragione? chi soffre di più ?
> *Una mia cliente mi raccontava di aver "concesso",  al marito  scopate extra convinta che ne avesse bisogno visto che lei, per quale motivo non saprei, non si concedeva da anni.* Sapeva esattamente quando usciva allo scopo, avevano un accordo però ; nessun coinvolgimento e quando ha avuto il sentore che lui si fosse infatuato dell'amante di turno ha tirato giù tuoni e fulmini e gli ha revocato la gentil concessione.
> Un ultima cosa riguardo agli uomini che si concentrano sull'aspetto sessuale del tradimento. vi si avvitano. lo scannerizzano fino tormentarsi percependolo come un attacco alla loro virilità ,mi sbaglierò mail il senso di possesso non lo vogliamo considerare ?


Un nostro conoscente, impotente, organizza incontri con altri uomini per permettere alla moglie di fare sesso. E' un accordo tra loro in cui lui permette a lei di mantenere un'attività sessuale senza tradimento.
Guarda che uomini e donne NON sono così diversi: hanno entrambi gli stessi istinti, solo espressi in maniera diversa e tra l'altro comunque variabile da individuo a individuo.
Ma a tutti e due piace fare sesso.
La differenza principale è la "questione dei no". Culturalmente e di prassi è l'uomo che si offre e si fa avanti e la donna che eventualmente dice no. L'uomo quindi è abituato a ricevere "no" mentre la donna a rispondere "no".
Questo significa che arrivare a far sesso per un uomo rappresenta una conquista, ovvero un'occasione raggiunta tra altre negate. Questo rende molto più importante la meta, più che per una donna che sceglie negando altre occasioni.
il senso di possesso è l'altro mito femminile difficile da sradicare ma l'uomo NON possiede nessuna, ha solo paura di perdere la persona con cui sta proprio perché consapevole della natura mutevole dei sentimenti nelle relazioni. 
D'altronde, mia moglie mi ha sempre detto che se scoprisse un mio tradimento mi farebbe a pezzettini.
Cosa la differenzia da un uomo?


----------



## Luciano632 (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Senza scomodare la storia io ho alcune amiche che vi si dedicano allegramente
> Intendevo dire che culturalmente e socialmente sono più giustificati gli uomini e che raramente. Anche ai giorni nostri.una donna lo ammette se non confidenzialmente


Secondo me è un fatto antropologico. L' uomo teme la sessualità della donna per paura di gravidanze fuori dal matrimonio, la donna ha paura dell' innamoramento perchè teme che l aiuto per crescere la prole se ne vada. Questo secondo me è l istinto base base che muove tutto....poi lo condiamo con 1000 altre considerazioni......decine di migliaia di anni di evoluzione non le cancelli con qualche decennio di modernità.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Senza scomodare la storia io ho alcune amiche che vi si dedicano allegramente
> Intendevo dire che culturalmente e socialmente sono più giustificati gli uomini e che raramente. Anche ai giorni nostri.una donna lo ammette se non confidenzialmente


Una donna che ammettesse pubblicamente una propria inclinazione a far sesso avrebbe la fila degli uomini (e qualche donna) e una selva di maniaci rompipalle sotto casa.
Meglio stare sulla difensiva.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diceva anche altro. Copio e incollo uno dei tanti commenti on line alla VI satira, quella più nota:
> "Una volta eri sano di mente, e adesso, o Postumo, ti vuoi sposare? [...] Se proprio vuoi porre fine alla tua vita, ci sono al mondo tante corde per impiccarsi, si aprono nel vuoto alte e vertiginose finestre e qui vicino ti si offre il ponte Emilio” perché per il poeta il matrimonio è la sventura più terribile che possa toccare a un uomo, è preferibile darsi la morte che sottostare al dominio di una moglie. “Se proprio nessuna forma di suicidio ti piace” prosegue sconsolato “non è forse meglio portarti a letto qualche ragazzino, che almeno non litiga, non vuole regalucci e non si lamenta del tuo scarso ardore?” Questa battuta sarcastica e provocatoria non è detta per esprimere una preferenza per la pederastia al posto dell’amore coniugale, ma per denunciare l’insopportabilità della donna sposata che si concede sessualmente soltanto dietro regali, e, se spontaneamente, mostra una libidine insaziabile.La profonda avversione del poeta per il matrimonio nasce dal rimpianto del tempo antico quando l’umile condizione di vita assicurava la castità delle donne, né permetteva ai vizi di entrare nelle case quando c’era una divisione dei ruoli e alla donna era riservato quello di “moglie fedele, sottomessa al marito, e di madre feconda e laboriosa, intenta ai lavori domestici”.Tra i più insopportabili tipi di donna c’è l’intellettuale, la salottiera, quella disinibita, la femminista ante litteram che fa sfoggio di cultura a ogni occasione, dà giudizi critici sui poeti con detestabile loquacità, loda Virgilio, fa paralleli tra i poeti, e stordisce con le sue chiacchiere chi le capita a tiro. Le frecciate di questo poeta, ultimo satirico della letteratura latina, sono rivolte anche contro la donna della ricca società romana che ama “cingere il collo di verdi gemme e appendere alle orecchie grosse perle che tendono i lobi” e ritiene che tutto le sia lecito anche impiastricciarsi il viso con unguenti, “incurante di ungere le labbra del marito se questi si avvicina per darle un bacio”.I versi più violenti, insultanti e grotteschi sono però quelli dedicati alla donna che si abbandona senza ritegno a sfrenati impulsi sessuali."


Grazie, sempre un piacere imparare nuove cose.:up:
E, tornando a noi, ... quindi?


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> *Senza scomodare la storia io ho alcune amiche che vi si dedicano allegramente*
> Intendevo dire che culturalmente e socialmente sono più giustificati gli uomini e che raramente. Anche ai giorni nostri.una donna lo ammette se non confidenzialmente



le classiche compagne di merenda...


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

[QUyOTE=random;1871710]le classiche compagne di merenda...[/QUOTE]

Io non copro nessuno 
Non resisti proprio eh?


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> [QUyOTE=random;1871710]le classiche compagne di merenda...


Io non copro nessuno 
Non resisti proprio eh?[/QUOTE]


dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei.


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Dal momento che mi sembrava di aver riacquistato un minimo di autocontrollo e considerando che le cose si stavano apparentemente aggiustando, (a mio parere troppo in fretta), ho deciso di togliermi l'ultimo dente che ancora mi doleva. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi, naturalmente. Sono andato da un investigatore privato esponendogli il mio problema ed i miei dubbi. Premetto che l'avevo già contattato telefonicamente e lui mi aveva preannunciato che scoprire le prove di un tradimento dopo 10 anni è quasi impossibile. Tuttavia, speravo che il possesso di alcune vecchie sim di mia moglie potesse aiutarmi. Ho portato queste due sim a questo tizio questa mattina. Mi ha detto che inserendole in un lettore si possono a volte recuperare vecchi sms anche se cancellati, ma mi ha specificato che spesso il recupero è solo parziale. Non resta che provare. Mi ricontatterà quando avrà finito di esaminarle. Continuando a parlarci, mi ha spiegato che a suo parere  l'unica altra strada percorribile è quella di cercare qualche testimone. Mi ha anche detto che è inutile tornare a parlare con quelli con cui ho parlato io, perchè non diranno nulla di diverso. Mi ha tuttavia chiesto se a mio parere c'è qualche altra persona che potrebbe essere a conoscenza dei fatti. Gli ho parlato di Antonio, quel collega di mia moglie che provava grande simpatia per lei, ma lui ha subito scartato la possibilità perchè a suo parere, se mia moglie ha contattato gli altri tre, avrà già parlato anche con lui. Abbiamo quindi discusso sulla possibilità di parlare con alcuni degli altri colleghi del gruppo di mia moglie. Mi ha anticipato che le rivelazioni più piccanti in questi casi di solito arrivano da persone che non provano particolare simpatia per la persona coinvolta, anche se quello che dicono deve essere comunque verificato. Inoltre, a suo parere, non è possibile neanche fidarsi troppo di persone che avevano un rapporto conflittuale o di aperta antipatia nei confronti di mia moglie. Mi ha comunque invitato a stilare un elenco che poi, se lo riterrò opportuno potremo esaminare insieme. Per adesso, rimango in attesa di sue notizie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Più o meno dice lo stesso mia moglie...a me pesano di lei gli incontri fisici quasi piu del sentimento provato...forse perché sono l'unica cosa che sai esattamente configurare nella tua mente...davanti agli occhi....perché è l'unica cosa che è certa come si è svolta..(e spessissimo poi ti si ripresenta quando tornate a fare l amore dopo la scoperta...ed è una sensazione veramente di m...)....cmq per me non è mai convincente sta cosa che dite voi donne..cioè pensare che vostro marito ha potuto scrivere messaggi infuocati di amore è piu sopportabile di condividere sudore, pelle, liquidi, orgasmi (che poi se fatti con sentimento peggio sono).??...a me, specialmente se si ritorna innamorati come prima, la parentesi sentimento pesa relativamente..è come una cotta adolescenziale....ma il sesso non passa...anche perché mentre lo facevi c'ero anche io...e mi hai costretto ad una promiscuità (anche igienica se volete) non voluta, non scelta...io se penso di aver fatto l'amore dopo qualcuno be mi girano..anche perché per farlo devi essere sereno die poter, guardare negli occhi....altro che messaggi Whatsapp con scritto ti amo che gli avrà mandato.


Voi...chi?
Io ho detto di me.
Riprendendo l’esempio già fatto, ho visto uomini e donne disgustate o indifferenti a racconti di vomito o diarrea.
Dipende dalla persona non dal genere.
A me erano insopportabili le menzogne e il considerarmi una controparte da tenere all’oscuro.
Poi ovvio che ci sono stati sesso e sentimenti. Più fastidioso il sesso senza sentimenti, perché evitabile.
Poi vabbè io non sono competitiva nel senso che non mi ci metto nemmeno, sei hai preferito un’altra hai commesso il più grande errore della tua vita: addio!
Il sesso è sesso, cosa vuoi che si faccia di speciale?!
Certo che fa schifo La promiscuità. Infatti ho chiuso subito.
Ma non perché ha fatto una cosa o l’altra. 
Il sentimento è invece una cosa che posso capire, che può succedere.
E su questo di può parlare.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Dal momento che mi sembrava di aver riacquistato un minimo di autocontrollo e considerando che le cose si stavano apparentemente aggiustando, (a mio parere troppo in fretta), ho deciso di togliermi l'ultimo dente che ancora mi doleva. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi, naturalmente. Sono andato da un investigatore privato esponendogli il mio problema ed i miei dubbi. Premetto che l'avevo già contattato telefonicamente e lui mi aveva preannunciato che scoprire le prove di un tradimento dopo 10 anni è quasi impossibile. Tuttavia, speravo che il possesso di alcune vecchie sim di mia moglie potesse aiutarmi. Ho portato queste due sim a questo tizio questa mattina. Mi ha detto che inserendole in un lettore si possono a volte recuperare vecchi sms anche se cancellati, ma mi ha specificato che spesso il recupero è solo parziale. Non resta che provare. Mi ricontatterà quando avrà finito di esaminarle. Continuando a parlarci, mi ha spiegato che a suo parere  l'unica altra strada percorribile è quella di cercare qualche testimone. Mi ha anche detto che è inutile tornare a parlare con quelli con cui ho parlato io, perchè non diranno nulla di diverso. Mi ha tuttavia chiesto se a mio parere c'è qualche altra persona che potrebbe essere a conoscenza dei fatti. Gli ho parlato di Antonio, quel collega di mia moglie che provava grande simpatia per lei, ma lui ha subito scartato la possibilità perchè a suo parere, se mia moglie ha contattato gli altri tre, avrà già parlato anche con lui. Abbiamo quindi discusso sulla possibilità di parlare con alcuni degli altri colleghi del gruppo di mia moglie. Mi ha anticipato che le rivelazioni più piccanti in questi casi di solito arrivano da persone che non provano particolare simpatia per la persona coinvolta, anche se quello che dicono deve essere comunque verificato. Inoltre, a suo parere, non è possibile neanche fidarsi troppo di persone che avevano un rapporto conflittuale o di aperta antipatia nei confronti di mia moglie. Mi ha comunque invitato a stilare un elenco che poi, se lo riterrò opportuno potremo esaminare insieme. Per adesso, rimango in attesa di sue notizie.


Sai random ho iniziato a leggere questo sito con la tua storia. Tu mi hai risposto ad una domanda che mi assillava 3 anni fa. La mia domanda era: tutti i mariti tradiscono ? Tu e qualcun’altro su questo sito mi avete fatto capire che non tutti i mariti tradiscono. Per me allora era importante saperlo. Perché mio marito per discolparsi diceva che lo fanno tutti e anche perché pensando che se è vero che la fanno tutti, allora è inutile disperarsi così. Se il tradimento è una cosa naturale come la pioggia, inutile prendersela con il mondo intero. 
Invece ho letto la tua storia, ho visto la tua sofferenza e ho capito.... Solo una persona innamorata e fedele può reagire come te. E tutto quello che continui a fare è perché ti fa male questo tradimento, ma nello stesso momento ci tieni molto a lei. Io nel periodo dopo la scoperta avevo un marito talmente indifferente che mi diceva: fai quello che vuoi, che me ne frega. Divorzia pure...
Spero che tu abbia buone notizie... , ma io non ci credo. Sarà perché io la fiducia nei traditori l’ho persa.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Differenti visioni della genitalità, insite nei generi comunque ci sono. Non a caso la pornografia è destinata in special modo agli uomini. Non metto in dubbio che roda ancha a loro. Mi davo una risposta sul perchè molte minimizzino....


Ma non  è minimizzare, è non capire cosa cambia se l’hanno fatto alla missionaria o alla pecorina.


----------



## Outdider (27 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sai random ho iniziato a leggere questo sito con la tua storia. Tu mi hai risposto ad una domanda che mi assillava 3 anni fa. La mia domanda era: tutti i mariti tradiscono ? Tu e qualcun’altro su questo sito mi avete fatto capire che non tutti i mariti tradiscono. Per me allora era importante saperlo. Perché mio marito per discolparsi diceva che lo fanno tutti e anche perché pensando che se è vero che la fanno tutti, allora è inutile disperarsi così. Se il tradimento è una cosa naturale come la pioggia, inutile prendersela con il mondo intero.
> Invece ho letto la tua storia, ho visto la tua sofferenza e ho capito.... Solo una persona innamorata e fedele può reagire come te. E tutto quello che continui a fare è perché ti fa male questo tradimento, ma nello stesso momento ci tieni molto a lei. Io nel periodo dopo la scoperta avevo un marito talmente indifferente che mi diceva: fai quello che vuoi, che me ne frega. Divorzia pure...
> Spero che tu abbia buone notizie... , ma io non ci credo. Sarà perché io la fiducia nei traditori l’ho persa.
> Buona fortuna


 Pur non avendo una storia personale di corna da raccontare, ma avendo toccato con mano la vera sofferenza per essere stati traditi,un fraterno amico tentò il suicidio per il tradimento della moglie, ti posso affermare che tuo marito ti ha raccontato una cazzata enorme come un palazzo...e voglio sperare che i fedeli siano ancora la maggioranza sulla faccia di questa terra.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pur non avendo una storia personale di corna da raccontare, ma avendo toccato con mano la vera sofferenza per essere stati traditi,un fraterno amico tentò il suicidio per il tradimento della moglie, ti posso affermare che tuo marito ti ha raccontato una cazzata enorme come un palazzo...e voglio sperare che i fedeli siano ancora la maggioranza sulla faccia di questa terra.


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Dal momento che mi sembrava di aver riacquistato un minimo di autocontrollo e considerando che le cose si stavano apparentemente aggiustando, (a mio parere troppo in fretta), ho deciso di togliermi l'ultimo dente che ancora mi doleva. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi, naturalmente. Sono andato da un investigatore privato esponendogli il mio problema ed i miei dubbi. Premetto che l'avevo già contattato telefonicamente e lui mi aveva preannunciato che scoprire le prove di un tradimento dopo 10 anni è quasi impossibile. *Tuttavia, speravo che il possesso di alcune vecchie sim di mia moglie potesse aiutarmi. Ho portato queste due sim a questo tizio questa mattina*. *Mi ha detto che inserendole in un lettore si possono a volte recuperare vecchi sms anche se cancellati, ma mi ha specificato che spesso il recupero è solo parziale. Non resta che provare*. Mi ricontatterà quando avrà finito di esaminarle. Continuando a parlarci, mi ha spiegato che a suo parere  l'unica altra strada percorribile è quella di cercare qualche testimone. Mi ha anche detto che è inutile tornare a parlare con quelli con cui ho parlato io, perchè non diranno nulla di diverso. Mi ha tuttavia chiesto se a mio parere c'è qualche altra persona che potrebbe essere a conoscenza dei fatti. Gli ho parlato di Antonio, quel collega di mia moglie che provava grande simpatia per lei, ma lui ha subito scartato la possibilità perchè a suo parere, se mia moglie ha contattato gli altri tre, avrà già parlato anche con lui. Abbiamo quindi discusso sulla possibilità di parlare con alcuni degli altri colleghi del gruppo di mia moglie. Mi ha anticipato che le rivelazioni più piccanti in questi casi di solito arrivano da persone che non provano particolare simpatia per la persona coinvolta, anche se quello che dicono deve essere comunque verificato. Inoltre, a suo parere, non è possibile neanche fidarsi troppo di persone che avevano un rapporto conflittuale o di aperta antipatia nei confronti di mia moglie. Mi ha comunque invitato a stilare un elenco che poi, se lo riterrò opportuno potremo esaminare insieme. Per adesso, rimango in attesa di sue notizie.



http://blog.libero.it/wp/agenziainv...e-cosa-non-puo-fare-un-investigatore-privato/

attenzione.. sul serio


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non  è minimizzare, è non capire cosa cambia se l’hanno fatto alla missionaria o alla pecorina.



Se digiti su google "pompino con ingoio", poi guardi solo il primo filmato della lista ed infine ti immagini che al posto dell'attrice protagonista c'è tua moglie con un altro tizio che glielo spara in faccia, ti rendi conto che per un uomo ci sono poche cose al mondo così insopportabili, (ovviamente escludendo i drammi veri, come morte, malattie, incidenti, ecc.). Pensi a tutte le volte che hai accarezzato e baciato con passione quel volto e quelle labbra. E poi vomiti. E non una volta sola.


----------



## random (27 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> http://blog.libero.it/wp/agenziainv...e-cosa-non-puo-fare-un-investigatore-privato/
> 
> attenzione.. sul serio


Le SIM sono ovviamente di mia proprietà, o almeno questo è quello che ho sottoscritto. In ogni caso non sto cercando prove da portare in un eventuale tribunale.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Le SIM sono ovviamente di mia proprietà, o almeno questo è quello che ho sottoscritto. In ogni caso non sto cercando prove da portare in un eventuale tribunale.


Vuoi la verità??
Che fai ora ci sei vicino con la speranza di fregarla??
Bella coppia... Meglio chiudere e basta.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vuoi la verità??
> Che fai ora ci sei vicino con la speranza di fregarla??
> Bella coppia... Meglio chiudere e basta.


Random spera di avere la conferma che questo tradimento sia stato meno grave di quanto lui sospetta. Per poter andare avanti.  Non vuole fregarla, vuole ritornare a fidarsi di lei.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non  è minimizzare, è non capire cosa cambia se l’hanno fatto alla missionaria o alla pecorina.


Missionaria:carneval:? pecorina? :carneval: e che è?      :mrgreen:       Non mi sono spiegato. -Minimizzino- nel senso che non diano valore  o ne diano poco o non considerino un fatto centrale quello della  "pratica". Poi è chiaro che le differenze nelle "pratiche" siano una  disquisizione (probabilmente) accademica.

Senza sesso il tradimento viene percepito dai generi in modo diverso. Un  3d in proposito bisognerebbe proprio aprirlo. Noto come le "pratiche"  siano rilevanti in modo diverso per i generi e a dirla tutta non penso  che la faccenda si esaurisca con un richiamo alla "malata visione del  maschio italico" possessivo e galliforme. C'è qualcosa di più atavico
Certo se ne facciamo solo una questione di formazione culturale.... ma  il problema è che sta cosa attraversa in modo obliquo tutte le compagini  culturali. Ci siamo mai chiesti se non sia un retaggio al netto delle  nostre credenze ideologiche?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random spera di avere la conferma che questo tradimento sia stato meno grave di quanto lui sospetta. Per poter andare avanti.  Non vuole fregarla, vuole ritornare a fidarsi di lei.


Sicuramente lei avrà dato una versione parziale... A me sarebbe bastato quello che gli ha urlato in faccia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Se digiti su google "pompino con ingoio", poi guardi solo il primo filmato della lista ed infine ti immagini che al posto dell'attrice protagonista c'è tua moglie con un altro tizio che glielo spara in faccia, ti rendi conto che per un uomo ci sono poche cose al mondo così insopportabili, (ovviamente escludendo i drammi veri, come morte, malattie, incidenti, ecc.). Pensi a tutte le volte che hai accarezzato e baciato con passione quel volto e quelle labbra. E poi vomiti. E non una volta sola.


Ma ti rendi conto che è una vostra valutazione?
Se invece lo fai tu?
Comunque o ingoio o in faccia. O i Beatles o i Rolling Stones.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Missionaria:carneval:? pecorina? :carneval: e che è?      :mrgreen:       Non mi sono spiegato. -Minimizzino- nel senso che non diano valore  o ne diano poco o non considerino un fatto centrale quello della  "pratica". Poi è chiaro che le differenze nelle "pratiche" siano una  disquisizione (probabilmente) accademica.
> 
> Senza sesso il tradimento viene percepito dai generi in modo diverso. Un  3d in proposito bisognerebbe proprio aprirlo. Noto come le "pratiche"  siano rilevanti in modo diverso per i generi e a dirla tutta non penso  che la faccenda si esaurisca con un richiamo alla "malata visione del  maschio italico" possessivo e galliforme. C'è qualcosa di più atavico
> Certo se ne facciamo solo una questione di formazione culturale.... ma  il problema è che sta cosa attraversa in modo obliquo tutte le compagini  culturali. Ci siamo mai chiesti se non sia un retaggio al netto delle  nostre credenze ideologiche?


Leggi Random e vedi che invece per lui è quello il punto. Ed è stato detto lo stesso da altri.

Insisto.
Aprici un thread: ma cosa pensate del vostro sesso e del vostro sperma?


----------



## Mariben (27 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random spera di avere la conferma che questo tradimento sia stato meno grave di quanto lui sospetta. Per poter andare avanti.  Non vuole fregarla, vuole ritornare a fidarsi di lei.


La fiducia si  riconquista con il dialogo, ricostruendo INSIEME un rapporto evidentemente compromesso non cercando conferme della gravità o meno del tradimento.. non certo immaginando  un ingoio che nemmeno l'investigatore privato può provare. Ci vuole tempo per ritrovare fiducia lo capisco bene ma scavare nel fango a chi può giovare ?


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi Random e vedi che invece per lui è quello il punto. Ed è stato detto lo stesso da altri.  Insisto. Aprici un thread: ma cosa pensate del vostro sesso e del vostro sperma?


  Ci devo riflettere. Devo immaginare e capire se le immagini del mio immaginario (scusa il gioco di parole) in caso di scoperta di tradimento possano differenziare il mio sentire. Così od occhio e croce ti dico che potrebbe anche essere e non penso che sia per una visione distorta o particolare. Però per cortesia interrogati anche tu, nel senso che non devi dare per scontato il pensiero dei maschi come se fosse solo deformazione di potere maschilista. Rifletti soprattutto su due cose: L'esposizione alla promiscuità, della quale pure tu avevi parlato e anche sulla condivisione o meno delle pratiche di natura sessuale, perchè trovo piuttosto banale indifferenziarle, nel lato pratico e anche nella visione dei due generi.  Se ammettiamo che sia solo una faccenda di "potere" in senso lato non dovrebbe sfuggire a nessuno che il sesso è anche una manifestazione di questo. Più sopra un utente aveva detto una cosa banale se vogliamo ma vera cioè che i maschi insicuri atavicamente della legittimità della loro progenia hanno ereditato un certo tipo di comportamento. Le donne, insicure delle cure parentali un altro. Penso che qualcosa possa dipendere da questo. Sono orientato a pensare che nel tradimento, la parte sentimentale e la una parte fisica abbiano diverso peso nei due generi.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi Random e vedi che invece per lui è quello il punto. Ed è stato detto lo stesso da altri.
> 
> Insisto.
> Aprici un thread: ma cosa pensate del vostro sesso e del vostro sperma?


Secondo me c'è anche un parallelo col 3d del turpiloquio

Se siamo io e mia moglie: prendi TROIA godi PUTTANA ti piace PORCA

Tutto normale che vuoi che sia.. è un gioco

Se va con un altro : brutta TROIA sei una PUTTANA schifosa PORCA

(Oh cazzo sarà vero non era un gioco questa puttanona è una puttana davero  )

E da lì puo' partire lo sconvolgimento


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è anche un parallelo col 3d del turpiloquio
> 
> Se siamo io e mia moglie: prendi TROIA godi PUTTANA ti piace PORCA
> 
> ...


Avevo visto un contatto anch’io.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci devo riflettere. Devo immaginare e capire se le immagini del mio immaginario (scusa il gioco di parole) in caso di scoperta di tradimento possano differenziare il mio sentire. Così od occhio e croce ti dico che potrebbe anche essere e non penso che sia per una visione distorta o particolare. Però per cortesia interrogati anche tu, nel senso che non devi dare per scontato il pensiero dei maschi come se fosse solo deformazione di potere maschilista. Rifletti soprattutto su due cose: L'esposizione alla promiscuità, della quale pure tu avevi parlato e anche sulla condivisione o meno delle pratiche di natura sessuale, perchè trovo piuttosto banale indifferenziarle, nel lato pratico e anche nella visione dei due generi.  Se ammettiamo che sia solo una faccenda di "potere" in senso lato non dovrebbe sfuggire a nessuno che il sesso è anche una manifestazione di questo. Più sopra un utente aveva detto una cosa banale se vogliamo ma vera cioè che i maschi insicuri atavicamente della legittimità della loro progenia hanno ereditato un certo tipo di comportamento. Le donne, insicure delle cure parentali un altro. Penso che qualcosa possa dipendere da questo. Sono orientato a pensare che nel tradimento, la parte sentimentale e la una parte fisica abbiano diverso peso nei due generi.


Ma io non penso certo che TUTTI gli uomini pensino le stesse cose.
Leggo quello che scrivono alcuni uomini.
E quello che scrivono corrisponde sì a una idea di sesso, il loro sesso si badi bene, come qualcosa che degrada la ricevente.
E mi domando se è una idea legata solo al possesso o se è un modo di viverlo.
Mi domando.
Se le donne pensassero le stesse cose si farebbero suore. 
O anche se intravvedessero qualcosa di simile nell’uomo con cui stanno. Se percepissero di vivere un ruolo degradante per lui non so se riuscirebbero a sopportarlo.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non penso certo che TUTTI gli uomini pensino le stesse cose.
> Leggo quello che scrivono alcuni uomini.
> E quello che scrivono corrisponde sì a una idea di sesso, il loro sesso si badi bene, come qualcosa che degrada la ricevente.
> E mi domando se è una idea legata solo al possesso o se è un modo di viverlo.
> ...


Ci sono pratiche più o meno degradanti per una donna? E per un uomo? Cosa le rende degradanti?  Però io non l'avevo mica letta come la leggi tu, avevo capito che era una questione non di degrado ma di "condivisione" a Random dava alla testa che lei avesse condiviso con un altro (secondo lui immeritevole come la escort della vendetta) pratiche che loro avevano intimamente condiviso e che consideravano appartenere alla loro "sacralità sessuale di coppia". Uso un termine forte per farmi capire. La faccenda dell' immaginario sessuale nel recinto del potere comunque non è mica banale, non a caso la pornografia è principalemete indirizzata ad un pubblico maschile. Ma le donne si prestano a questo e a volte anche volentieri....è un calderone insomma dove non sarebbe mai il caso nè di semplificare nè di dare dei giudizi a taglio definitivo. Ci devo riflettere, ripeto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono pratiche più o meno degradanti per una donna? E per un uomo? Cosa le rende degradanti?  Però io non l'avevo mica letta come la leggi tu, avevo capito che era una questione non di degrado ma di "condivisione" a Random dava alla testa che lei avesse condiviso con un altro (secondo lui immeritevole come la escort della vendetta) pratiche che loro avevano intimamente condiviso e che consideravano appartenere alla loro "sacralità sessuale di coppia". Uso un termine forte per farmi capire. La faccenda dell' immaginario sessuale nel recinto del potere comunque non è mica banale, non a caso la pornografia è principalemete indirizzata ad un pubblico maschile. Ma le donne si prestano a questo e a volte anche volentieri....è un calderone insomma dove non sarebbe mai il caso nè di semplificare nè di dare dei giudizi a taglio definitivo. Ci devo riflettere, ripeto.


Siamo umani. Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. Degradante è ciò che è vissuto come degradante.
Ripeto che non è una questione maschile.
Può essere di alcuni (molti? Tanti? Quasi tutti? Boh?) uomini e di alcune (...) donne.
Ci sono persone che mettono degrado e umiliazione in quello che fanno e gli piace e altri no.
È recente una discussione in cui sostenevo questa cosa, ma sono stata interpretata al contrario.
Se uno esordisce al lavoro “voglio il pompino con l’ingoio” è con la scelta delle parole e del contesto che esprime una idea di desiderio di umiliazione. Non è la pratica, è il modo di pensarla.
Se uno dice “sono riuscito a ottenere che lei facesse....(metteteci quello che vi pare, pure la missionaria con la camicia da notte in lino) sta esprimendo una idea di sesso come prova di forza, come conquista e predazione in cui quello che riesce a ottenere lo fa contro il gradimento della (contro) partner.
Se invece vi è una visione in cui tutto rientra nelle possibilità per il desiderio, il piacere, il bene che ci si vuole non si andrà al lavoro dicendo, neanche goliardicamente, cose del genere.
A me pare chiaro che se l’idea è la prima le pratiche saranno fondamentali.
Mentre se l’idea è la seconda cosa è successo nel letto, contro il muro o in auto non sarà niente di diverso da quello che si può fare normalmente, semplicemente sarà avvenuto con un’altra persona creando un profondo dolore, non disprezzo.
E se ti viene la tentazione di dire ancora “...e tu?” ti rispondo di nuovo che il mio disprezzo nasceva principalmente dalla constatazione di stupidità, di pochezza per aver tradito una cosa bella e importante, per aver messo in pericolo la famiglia per qualcosa di poco importante.
Questa, ovviamente, era la mia valutazione.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo visto un contatto anch’io.


Il contatto secondo me c'è

In effetti se da individuo  considero schifoso una bocca di donna che prende una sborrata in bocca, io per primo dovrei teoricamente astenermi dal riservarla alla bocca della donna che sta con me. 

Questo oggettivamente.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo umani. Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. Degradante è ciò che è vissuto come degradante.
> Ripeto che non è una questione maschile.
> Può essere di alcuni (molti? Tanti? Quasi tutti? Boh?) uomini e di alcune (...) donne.
> Ci sono persone che mettono degrado e umiliazione in quello che fanno e gli piace e altri no.
> ...


Hai forse inavvertitamente scritto una cosa importante ed illuminante. La moglie di Random non ha fatto sesso con l'altro per il bene che provava nei suoi confronti ma per desiderio e piacere.
Con Random faceva la stessa cosa per tutte e tre le cose che hai citato. Ce n'è una in più: il bene.
Questa diffrerenza qualifica e distingue e lo spieghi tu stessa quando parli di te stessa alla fine del post. E' questo che differenzia le pratiche e ne attribuisce differente significato e valore. E' questa "svendita" che a lui fa più male (credo) della pratica in sè che è ridicola.
Il pompino con ingoio tra due coniugi che si amano nell' intimità è una cosa.
Il pompino con ingoio "regalato" e perciò svalutato ad un amante occasionale, ad un tombeur de femme è una cosa diversa.
E' il contesto che fa la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai forse inavvertitamente scritto una cosa importante ed illuminante. La moglie di Random non ha fatto sesso con l'altro per il bene che provava nei suoi confronti ma per desiderio e piacere.
> Con Random faceva la stessa cosa per tutte e tre le cose che hai citato. Ce n'è una in più: il bene.
> Questa diffrerenza qualifica e distingue e lo spieghi tu stessa quando parli di te stessa alla fine del post. E' questo che differenzia le pratiche e ne attribuisce differente significato e valore. E' questa "svendita" che a lui fa più male (credo) della pratica in sè che è ridicola.
> Il pompino con ingoio tra due coniugi che si amano nell' intimità è una cosa.
> ...


Ma no!
È lui che ha deciso che con l’altro era svalutato.
Comunque è lui che ha parlato di cosa ottenuta dopo opera di convincimento.
Qui di sacralità non c’è neanche l’imitazione.
Poi tutto il resto è perfettamente coerente, sia la vendetta (con una escort...che non deve convincere basta pagare :unhappy: per farle compiere un atto degradante (per lei eh, mica per lui! Oppure anche per lui?))  sia le risposte e spiegazioni della moglie atte a ferire e buttare la sacralità nel cesso ecc.

La questione delle persone coinvolte immaginate come un pubblico sghignazzante, completano il quadro.
Quando si va fuori di testa per qualcuno, succede di farsi “coprire” da presunti o veri amici, confidando nella loro discrezione. Non si sceglie di mettere a parte dei fatti estranei per pubblicizzare la cosa. Magari non si pensa neppure di ritrovarli anni dopo.
Tanti hanno ballato sui tavoli una estate senza immaginare di ritrovare uno degli avventori come proprio capo magari vent’anni dopo...


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> È lui che ha deciso che con l’altro era svalutato.
> Comunque è lui che ha parlato di cosa ottenuta dopo opera di convincimento.
> Qui di sacralità non c’è neanche l’imitazione.
> ...



A mio avviso scordi di valutare la cosa nella sua interezza. Il pompino diventa degradante quando viene concesso ad una persona che lo interpreta come manifestazione di potere. E' il caso di andrea con mia moglie. Quando li fa a me la ritengo una manifestazione di amore, di gioia. Un volermi donare un qualcosa di bello. lo stesso gesto, in altri ambiti assume connotazioni differenti. Le attricette con il produttore certamente compiono un atto di sottomissione. Mia moglie con il tizio ha compiuto un gesto, che una volta svuotato dall'amore e dal rispetto reciproco, è semplicemente una cosa schifosa. Forse a lei è piaciuto, oppure ha ceduto un qualcosa per preservare un'altra cosa che riteneva più importante, ma questo atteggiamento da solo delegittima l'atto compiuto da dimostrazione d'amore e di affetto a cessione di un potere ad un terzo. Un potere che non ho mai preteso da lei, prova ne sia il fatto che solo dopo un lungo periodo lei si è sentita pronta ed ha accettato di farmeli. Mai come in questo caso, il gesto cambia radicalmente di significato a seconda del contesto in cui è inserito.


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A mio avviso scordi di valutare la cosa nella sua interezza. Il pompino diventa degradante quando viene concesso ad una persona che lo interpreta come manifestazione di potere. E' il caso di andrea con mia moglie. Quando li fa a me la ritengo una manifestazione di amore, di gioia. Un volermi donare un qualcosa di bello. lo stesso gesto, in altri ambiti assume connotazioni differenti. Le attricette con il produttore certamente compiono un atto di sottomissione. Mia moglie con il tizio ha compiuto un gesto, che una volta svuotato dall'amore e dal rispetto reciproco, è semplicemente una cosa schifosa. Forse a lei è piaciuto, oppure ha ceduto un qualcosa per preservare un'altra cosa che riteneva più importante, ma questo atteggiamento da solo delegittima l'atto compiuto da dimostrazione d'amore e di affetto a cessione di un potere ad un terzo. Un potere che non ho mai preteso da lei, prova ne sia il fatto che solo dopo un lungo periodo lei si è sentita pronta ed ha accettato di farmeli. Mai come in questo caso, il gesto cambia radicalmente di significato a seconda del contesto in cui è inserito.


Estendi il significato che tu attribuisci all’atto a due situazioni completamente differenti.

Se nell’evoluzione della sessualità della vostra coppia lo “sdoganamento” di questa pratica può riguardare proprio la maturazione sessuale di tua moglie (allora parecchio giovane) avvenuta in un contesto di amore e affetto, non significa che il pompino (in generale il sesso orale a questo punto) al di fuori da un rapporto d’amore sia necessariamente legato a dinamiche di potere e sia degradante.

Forse ti è più comodo vederla in questo modo che accettare che sia una pratica sessuale come un’altra e che, come tale, sia vissuta in base all’espressione della sessualità personale, che a seconda della relazione può comprendere o meno amore, passione, desiderio, curiosità, trasgressione o altro.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


>





Lostris ha detto:


> Estendi il significato che tu attribuisci all’atto a due situazioni completamente differenti.
> 
> Se nell’evoluzione della sessualità della vostra coppia lo “sdoganamento” di questa pratica può riguardare proprio la maturazione sessuale di tua moglie (allora parecchio giovane) avvenuta in un contesto di amore e affetto, non significa che il pompino (in generale il sesso orale a questo punto) al di fuori da un rapporto d’amore sia necessariamente legato a dinamiche di potere e sia degradante.
> 
> Forse ti è più comodo vederla in questo modo che accettare che sia una pratica sessuale come un’altra e che, come tale, sia vissuta in base all’espressione della sessualità personale, che a seconda della relazione può comprendere o meno amore, passione, desiderio, curiosità, trasgressione o altro.


Quotone


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non  è minimizzare, è non capire cosa cambia se l’hanno fatto alla missionaria o alla pecorina.


Se la pecorina non la fa più con te o non l'ha mai fatta, cambia.
Se con l'altro ha fatto solo determinate cose mentre con te ne fa di più, cambia.
Se con te o l'amante fa le stesse cose, cambia.
E credo valga sia per l'uomo che per la donna.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Random spera di avere la conferma che questo tradimento sia stato meno grave di quanto lui sospetta. Per poter andare avanti.  Non vuole fregarla, vuole ritornare a fidarsi di lei.


:up:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A mio avviso scordi di valutare la cosa nella sua interezza. Il pompino diventa degradante quando viene concesso ad una persona che lo interpreta come manifestazione di potere. .


questo può anche starci, ma è la correlazione con la specifica pratica il punto focale

Una manifestazione di potere ce la può avere anche un uomo che rivolgendosi a tua moglie la chiama "bambola" oppure la chiama "baby"

E lei ci si fa chiamare e ne è compiaciuta.

Oppure che le dice che oggi con quel vestito o con quel taglio di capelli è irresistibile

E lei lascia fare, e ne è compiaciuta

Non c'è bisogno di andare dentro a un letto tra cazzi bocche e tope, per vedere le manifestazioni di potere, concesse o negate


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Estendi il significato che tu attribuisci all’atto a due situazioni completamente differenti.
> 
> Se nell’evoluzione della sessualità della vostra coppia lo “sdoganamento” di questa pratica può riguardare proprio la maturazione sessuale di tua moglie (allora parecchio giovane) avvenuta in un contesto di amore e affetto, non significa che il pompino (in generale il sesso orale a questo punto) al di fuori da un rapporto d’amore sia necessariamente legato a dinamiche di potere e sia degradante.
> 
> Forse ti è più comodo vederla in questo modo che accettare che sia una pratica sessuale come un’altra e che, come tale, sia vissuta in base all’espressione della sessualità personale, che a seconda della relazione può comprendere o meno amore, passione, desiderio, curiosità, trasgressione o altro.


Quoto
 Comunque continuo a non capire come possa creare stupore davanti un tradimento il fatto che abbia fatto un pompino .


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A mio avviso scordi di valutare la cosa nella sua interezza. Il pompino diventa degradante quando viene concesso ad una persona che lo interpreta come manifestazione di potere. E' il caso di andrea con mia moglie. Quando li fa a me la ritengo una manifestazione di amore, di gioia. Un volermi donare un qualcosa di bello. lo stesso gesto, in altri ambiti assume connotazioni differenti. Le attricette con il produttore certamente compiono un atto di sottomissione. Mia moglie con il tizio ha compiuto un gesto, che una volta svuotato dall'amore e dal rispetto reciproco, è semplicemente una cosa schifosa. Forse a lei è piaciuto, oppure ha ceduto un qualcosa per preservare un'altra cosa che riteneva più importante, ma questo atteggiamento da solo delegittima l'atto compiuto da dimostrazione d'amore e di affetto a cessione di un potere ad un terzo. Un potere che non ho mai preteso da lei, prova ne sia il fatto che solo dopo un lungo periodo lei si è sentita pronta ed ha accettato di farmeli. Mai come in questo caso, il gesto cambia radicalmente di significato a seconda del contesto in cui è inserito.


A conferma di questo, ricordo che da giovani, molte storie morivano sul nascere oppure venivano derubricate da storie serie (o potenzialmente tali) a scopate passeggere proprio in funzione del trascorso sentimentale della tipa che piaceva. Nessuno metteva in discussione cosa potesse essere successo durante quelle storie, ma proprio la persona con cui erano state vissute. Determinate ragazze anche molto carine perdevano di appeal proprio in funzione di questo. Ricordo mille volte la frase:" Lascia perdere, è stata con Tizio, sai che persona è...". 
Nel caso di me e mia moglie, una precedente storia con un tipo come Andrea a me sarebbe stata sufficiente per lasciarla cuocere nel suo brodo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se la pecorina non la fa più con te o non l'ha mai fatta, cambia.
> Se con l'altro ha fatto solo determinate cose mentre con te ne fa di più, cambia.
> Se con te o l'amante fa le stesse cose, cambia.
> E credo valga sia per l'uomo che per la donna.


D’accordassimo  ma non è questo il caso
Non solo cambia sarebbe una gravante. Ma non è questo il caso


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Comunque continuo a non capire come possa creare stupore davanti un tradimento il fatto che abbia fatto un pompino .



Il problema non è tanto, o solo, il pompino. Ma sopratutto a chi e perchè hai fatto un pompino. Se ad esempio ti invaghisci di un poco di buono, ci vai letto, eccetera, potrebbe capitare che a me, tuo partner ufficiale o addirittura marito, questa cosa risulti indigesta. Quando sono in i sentimenti e gli istinti ancestrali è sempre difficile codificare le reazioni. Un pompino, non è sempre solo un pompino. Che poi è la stessa cosa che hai detto tu riferendoti alla escort.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il problema non è tanto, o solo, il pompino. Ma sopratutto a chi e perchè hai fatto un pompino. Se ad esempio ti invaghisci di un poco di buono, ci vai letto, eccetera, potrebbe capitare che a me, tuo partner ufficiale o addirittura marito, questa cosa risulti indigesta. Quando sono in i sentimenti e gli istinti ancestrali è sempre difficile codificare le reazioni. Un pompino, non è sempre solo un pompino. Che poi è la stessa cosa che hai detto tu riferendoti alla escort.


 Per me tra Andrea e una escort c’è un abisso 
Non so spiegarlo diversamente da come l’ho spiegato fino adesso.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

La differenza c'è che con Andrea  Lei ha coinvolto più persone per fargli sto cazzo di pompino... Per appagamento personale.
Random è andato con una mignotta senza coinvolgere nessuno per vendetta.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A conferma di questo, ricordo che da giovani, molte storie morivano sul nascere oppure venivano derubricate da storie serie (o potenzialmente tali) a scopate passeggere proprio in funzione del trascorso sentimentale della tipa che piaceva. Nessuno metteva in discussione cosa potesse essere successo durante quelle storie, ma proprio la persona con cui erano state vissute. Determinate ragazze anche molto carine perdevano di appeal proprio in funzione di questo. Ricordo mille volte la frase:" Lascia perdere, è stata con Tizio, sai che persona è...".
> Nel caso di me e mia moglie, una precedente storia con un tipo come Andrea a me sarebbe stata sufficiente per lasciarla cuocere nel suo brodo.


Andrea avrà detto che tua moglie era na’ bukkinara.


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me tra Andrea e una escort c’è un abisso
> Non so spiegarlo diversamente da come l’ho spiegato fino adesso.


Non puoi unire zucchine e patate. A te risulta indigesta la patata a me la zucchina. Semmai potresti affermare che ti farebbe schifo, (oppure no), andare con un tipo come Andrea. Che, posso facilmente predirti pur senza avere certezze assolute, di escort ne ha conosciute sicuramente molte...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non puoi unire zucchine e patate. A te risulta indigesta la patata a me la zucchina. Semmai potresti affermare che ti farebbe schifo, (oppure no), andare con un tipo come Andrea. Che, posso facilmente predirti pur senza avere certezze assolute, di escort ne ha conosciute sicuramente molte...


Ma infatti ognuno di noi tollera  cose diverse. Non ho mica detto che ho ragione io.
Ci stiamo confrontando su un sentire diverso.
Ripeto, se mio marito mi tradisse darei per scontato che certe cose le ha fatte a letto. Non sarebbe questo quello che mi sconvolgerebbe.


----------



## patroclo (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A conferma di questo, ricordo che da giovani, molte storie morivano sul nascere oppure venivano derubricate da storie serie (o potenzialmente tali) a scopate passeggere proprio in funzione del trascorso sentimentale della tipa che piaceva. Nessuno metteva in discussione cosa potesse essere successo durante quelle storie, ma proprio la persona con cui erano state vissute. Determinate ragazze anche molto carine perdevano di appeal proprio in funzione di questo. Ricordo mille volte la frase:"* Lascia perdere, è stata con Tizio, sai che persona è...".
> Nel caso di me e mia moglie, una precedente storia con un tipo come Andrea a me sarebbe stata sufficiente per lasciarla cuocere nel suo brodo.*



...mi sembra un modo estremamente immaturo e provinciale di affrontare i rapporti con le altre persone......se il vostro contesto sociale richiede questo non so cosa dire.....o si reagisce o si subisce, subendo però si perdono persone importanti solo per dei pregiudizi


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti ognuno di noi tollera  cose diverse. Non ho mica detto che ho ragione io.
> Ci stiamo confrontando su un sentire diverso.
> Ripeto, se mio marito mi tradisse darei per scontato che certe cose le ha fatte a letto. Non sarebbe questo quello che mi sconvolgerebbe.


E cosa ti sconvolgerebbe se lo ha messo in culo a lei e non a te?


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Missionaria:carneval:? pecorina? :carneval: e che è?      :mrgreen:       Non mi sono spiegato. -Minimizzino- nel senso che non diano valore  o ne diano poco o non considerino un fatto centrale quello della  "pratica". Poi è chiaro che le differenze nelle "pratiche" siano una  disquisizione (probabilmente) accademica.
> 
> *Senza sesso il tradimento viene percepito dai generi in modo diverso*. Un  3d in proposito bisognerebbe proprio aprirlo. Noto come le "pratiche"  siano rilevanti in modo diverso per i generi e a dirla tutta non penso  che la faccenda si esaurisca con un richiamo alla "malata visione del  maschio italico" possessivo e galliforme. C'è qualcosa di più atavico
> Certo se ne facciamo solo una questione di formazione culturale.... ma  il problema è che sta cosa attraversa in modo obliquo tutte le compagini  culturali. Ci siamo mai chiesti se non sia un retaggio al netto delle  nostre credenze ideologiche?


La presenza del sesso è fondamentale per dare una definizione condivisibile dell'adulterio, altrimenti si rischia di stemperare in mille sfumature declinate soggettivamente qualsiasi comportamento non gradito: una relazione con motel può essere equiparata a una uscita con amici, per dire.


----------



## levante (28 Marzo 2018)

Ciao Random, salve a tutti , a breve racconterò la mia ....credo che tu sia ancora nella fase ...e te lo dice uno che ci è passato ... dove ti stai concentrando ancora sui dettagli,sulle motivazioni e sui perchè ... beh in nessuna delle riflessioni che leggerai qui troverai reale sollievo ...ti farà bene parlarne ,confrontarti con storie analoghe alla tua ... ma nulla di tutto ciò riabiliterà l'immagine che avevi di tua moglie ...tantomeno renderà sto p.......o o quant'altro dovesse uscire fuori meno doloroso o meno squallido ai tuoi occhi ... devi fare i conti con iltua moglie è anche questo come tua moglie deve fare i conti con uno che all'occorrenza può andare con una escort


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci devo riflettere. Devo immaginare e capire se le immagini del mio immaginario (scusa il gioco di parole) in caso di scoperta di tradimento possano differenziare il mio sentire. Così od occhio e croce ti dico che potrebbe anche essere e non penso che sia per una visione distorta o particolare. Però per cortesia interrogati anche tu, nel senso che non devi dare per scontato il pensiero dei maschi come se fosse solo deformazione di potere maschilista. Rifletti soprattutto su due cose: L'esposizione alla promiscuità, della quale pure tu avevi parlato e anche sulla condivisione o meno delle pratiche di natura sessuale, perchè trovo piuttosto banale indifferenziarle, nel lato pratico e anche nella visione dei due generi.  Se ammettiamo che sia solo una faccenda di "potere" in senso lato non dovrebbe sfuggire a nessuno che il sesso è anche una manifestazione di questo. Più sopra un utente aveva detto una cosa banale se vogliamo ma vera cioè che *i maschi insicuri atavicamente della legittimità della loro progenia hanno ereditato un certo tipo di comportamento. Le donne, insicure delle cure parentali un altro.* Penso che qualcosa possa dipendere da questo. Sono orientato a pensare che nel tradimento, la parte sentimentale e la una parte fisica abbiano diverso peso nei due generi.


Assolutamente sì.
Oggi questa struttura va in crisi proprio perché le cure parentali sono meno necessarie di un tempo: si fanno meno figli (o non se ne fanno) e c'è il welfare.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non penso certo che TUTTI gli uomini pensino le stesse cose.
> Leggo quello che scrivono alcuni uomini.
> E quello che scrivono corrisponde sì a una idea di sesso, *il loro sesso si badi bene, come qualcosa che degrada la ricevente.*
> E mi domando se è una idea legata solo al possesso o se è un modo di viverlo.
> ...


Degradante è sempre e solo la promiscuità.
Credo valga per entrambi i sessi.
A una donna credo - dimmi se sbaglio - potrebbe dare fastidio l'odore dell'altra addosso all'uomo, per esempio.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo umani. Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. Degradante è ciò che è vissuto come degradante.
> Ripeto che non è una questione maschile.
> Può essere di alcuni (molti? Tanti? Quasi tutti? Boh?) uomini e di alcune (...) donne.
> Ci sono persone che mettono degrado e umiliazione in quello che fanno e gli piace e altri no.
> ...


C'è una cosa che non valuti.
Non vi è alcun degrado nella condivisione di pratiche sessuali con l'amante perché fa parte delle regole del gioco.
Il problema nasce solo quando queste regole vengono infrante e sei tradito.
E' questo tipo di promiscuità a essere intollerabile, soprattutto se tu sei fedele.
Scegliere di essere promiscuo è molto diverso rispetto a subire la promiscuità.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La presenza del sesso è fondamentale per dare una definizione condivisibile dell'adulterio, altrimenti si rischia di stemperare in mille sfumature declinate soggettivamente qualsiasi comportamento non gradito: una relazione con motel può essere equiparata a una uscita con amici, per dire.


Io invece penso che il sesso non sia il fondamento, ma la punta di un iceberg fatto di mille cose che hanno portato dentro al motel

Cose che spesso si ignorano o si minimizzano.

Oggi il tradimento si fa in faccia all'altro, per effetto Delle tecnologie., Magari chattando in faccia al partner con un altro.

Ma siccome è fisicamente qui con me, allora è tutto regolare (così pare)

Poi però ci si incazza come tori e si va a controllare il cellulare, chissà perché


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma no!
> È lui che ha deciso che con l’altro era svalutato.*


E certo!
Mica è la stessa cosa.
Pisciare in una toilette è molto diverso che pisciare contro il Duomo di Milano: l'atto è uguale, ma solo uno dei due risulta osceno.
E' il contesto che stabilisce cosa può risultare offensivo e cosa no.
Se fai l'amore in un giardino pubblico commetti atti osceni.
Se lo fai in un motel no.
Eppure si tratta sempre dello stesso atto, no?
Fare l'amore in un contesto coniugale è molto diverso che farlo in una relazione clandestina in un motel.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Più o meno dice lo stesso mia moglie...a me pesano di lei gli incontri fisici quasi piu del sentimento provato...forse perché sono l'unica cosa che sai esattamente configurare nella tua mente...davanti agli occhi....perché è l'unica cosa che è certa come si è svolta..(e spessissimo poi ti si ripresenta quando tornate a fare l amore dopo la scoperta...ed è una sensazione veramente di m...)....cmq per me non è mai convincente sta cosa che dite voi donne..cioè pensare che vostro marito ha potuto scrivere messaggi infuocati di amore è piu sopportabile di condividere sudore, pelle, liquidi, orgasmi (che poi se fatti con sentimento peggio sono).??...a me, specialmente se si ritorna innamorati come prima, la parentesi sentimento pesa relativamente..è come una cotta adolescenziale....ma il sesso non passa...anche perché mentre lo facevi c'ero anche io...e mi hai costretto ad una promiscuità (anche igienica se volete) non voluta, non scelta...io se penso di aver fatto l'amore dopo qualcuno be mi girano..anche perché per farlo devi essere sereno die poter, guardare negli occhi....altro che messaggi Whatsapp con scritto ti amo che gli avrà mandato.


Giusto!


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo può anche starci, ma è la correlazione con la specifica pratica il punto focale
> 
> Una manifestazione di potere ce la può avere anche un uomo che rivolgendosi a tua moglie la chiama "bambola" oppure la chiama "baby"
> 
> ...


Skorpio, mediamente non è che le donne lo "lasciano fare", te lo chiedono e tu devi saper SEMPRE rispondere correttamente...:carneval:


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Comunque continuo a non capire come possa creare *stupore* davanti un tradimento il fatto che abbia fatto un pompino .


Questo me lo chiedo anch'io...


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il problema non è tanto, o solo, il pompino. *Ma sopratutto a chi e perchè hai fatto un pompino.* Se ad esempio ti invaghisci di un poco di buono, ci vai letto, eccetera, potrebbe capitare che a me, tuo partner ufficiale o addirittura marito, questa cosa risulti indigesta. Quando sono in i sentimenti e gli istinti ancestrali è sempre difficile codificare le reazioni. Un pompino, non è sempre solo un pompino. Che poi è la stessa cosa che hai detto tu riferendoti alla escort.


Secondo me perché voleva farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, mediamente non è che le donne lo "lasciano fare", te lo chiedono e tu devi saper SEMPRE rispondere correttamente...:carneval:


Anche nel mostrarsi c'è un "chiedere" secondo me

E se il "chiedere" è specifico per una persona, behh è una noia...

È come dire: "se vuoi prenderti la libertà di... Fai pure, a me va bene"

Il potere è sempre concesso, prima di essere preso


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me perché voleva farlo.


Questo è certo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io invece penso che il sesso non sia il fondamento, ma la punta di un iceberg fatto di mille cose che hanno portato dentro al motel
> 
> Cose che spesso si ignorano o si minimizzano.
> 
> ...


E certo che è la punta dell'Iceberg, ovvero il punto di arrivo.
Ma deve esserci. 
Chattare chattiamo tutti ormai.
E in gran segreto con tanto di impronta digitale e guai a prendere in mano il cellulare dell'altro.
Ma chi se ne frega delle chiacchiere... se restano tali.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se la pecorina non la fa più con te o non l'ha mai fatta, cambia.
> Se con l'altro ha fatto solo determinate cose mentre con te ne fa di più, cambia.
> Se con te o l'amante fa le stesse cose, cambia.
> E credo valga sia per l'uomo che per la donna.


Quotissimo! Il problema è avere l'inventario di cosa ha fatto con l altro....difficile da reperire e da maneggiare una volta che lo hai estorto.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Questo è certo.


E a questa certezza io mi fermerei.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A conferma di questo, ricordo che da giovani, molte storie morivano sul nascere oppure venivano derubricate da storie serie (o potenzialmente tali) a scopate passeggere proprio in funzione del trascorso sentimentale della tipa che piaceva. Nessuno metteva in discussione cosa potesse essere successo durante quelle storie, ma proprio la persona con cui erano state vissute. Determinate ragazze anche molto carine perdevano di appeal proprio in funzione di questo. Ricordo mille volte la frase:" Lascia perdere, è stata con Tizio, sai che persona è...".  Nel caso di me e mia moglie, una precedente storia con un tipo come Andrea a me sarebbe stata sufficiente per lasciarla cuocere nel suo brodo.


  Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei......


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me tra Andrea e una escort c’è un abisso
> Non so spiegarlo diversamente da come l’ho spiegato fino adesso.


Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me tra Andrea e una escort c’è un abisso  Non so spiegarlo diversamente da come l’ho spiegato fino adesso.


  spero proprio che la tua valutazione di merito tra le due persone non sia una valutazione di dignità e valore.... perchè sarebbe gravissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


Coraggio a pagare una donna? 
Mah


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega delle chiacchiere... se restano tali.


È questa scala di importanza che io non condivido

Niente sesso= 0%. Sesso= 100%

Ed è la scala che porta a ragionare e dibattersi esclusivamente su quel che è accaduto tra le lenzuola oppure no


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


Che bella gara... 
Ritengo che vincere, se vincere si può dire, consista in non partecipare a certe competizioni.

Le motivazioni per cui si ritiene abbia fatto bene o male dicono tanto sulla persona che manifesta l’opinione. 

Il positivo di questo atto tu dove lo collochi?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


Per i falli di reazione in genere si va negli spogliatoi, e si beccano 6 giornate di squalifica

E non è un caso


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

Random è salvo moralmente, secondo il nono comandamento non ha desiderato la donna d'altri. Siamo con la coscienza a posto.
Quindi continuiamo sul peccato della moglie (sesto comandamento) che ha commesso atti impuri e(ottavo comandamento) falsa testimonianza.

Il vero problema è quando si capisce che l'altro ha perso la testa. Non è più al tuo fianco, se non fisicamente, per il resto è altrove.

Posso capire la mazzata ricevuta, ma fermandosi un attimo a ragionare. Cosa non funziona veramente in quel matrimonio a parte la scoperta del cedimento di lei 10 anni fa.

Intanto uno che paga una escort per dispetto, diciamocelo è infantile e da sfigato.

Avrebbe dovuto ridergli in faccia, a fronte di una tale confessione. Ma come si è ben capito la signora ha un carattere particolare.

Sono due "tradimenti" con valori totalmente diversi.

La scoperta di questo avvenimento ha portato alla luce tanti non detti e situazioni tollerate per pura convenienza.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questa scala di importanza che io non condivido
> 
> Niente sesso= 0%. Sesso= 100%
> 
> Ed è la scala che porta a ragionare e dibattersi esclusivamente su quel che è accaduto tra le lenzuola oppure no


La vera discriminante sarebbe - ed è - l'aver tenuto nascosto un rapporto. Nel momento in cui una persona esce da sola e di nascosto  con un'altra del sesso opposto  qualche domanda e qualche ipotesi ce la si fa. 
Il fatto è che di solito queste uscite tenute celate si scoprono quasi sempre dopo che è avvenuto qualcosa.
Diverso per me invece andare a sindacare su chattate con amici/amiche che non si frequentano al di fuori di un gruppo, come pure eventuali uscite motivate con persone del sesso opposto dalle quali non viene comunque escluso formalmente il coniuge.
Io non dico a mia moglie "Esco a cena con una" o racconto una scusa per uscire a cena. 
Dico "Vado a Y con X a fare XX" e quello che succede lo racconto.
Non voglio avere segreti o alimentare sospetti per quelli che non sono né nessuno può considerare tradimenti.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


Per me perdono tutti e due.
Andare con una escort per poi raccontarlo è una vendetta. Fa stare meglio chi la commette e peggio chi la subisce: è un atto _egoistico_ esattamente come lo è stato il tradimento di sua moglie.
Ma con l'egoismo non si costruisce nulla insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La vera discriminante sarebbe - ed è - l'aver tenuto nascosto un rapporto. Nel momento in cui una persona esce da sola e di nascosto  con un'altra del sesso opposto


Qui sono d'accordo 

Sono più "cattivo" nel definire "rapporto" .. che per me non nasce da quando si esce con uno per andare a scopare al motel

Ma molto... Molto molto prima


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Coraggio a pagare una donna?
> Mah


Hai ragione..Più coraggiosa lei che per un irresistibile voglia di 5 min butta all'aria l amore della sua vita.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che bella gara...
> Ritengo che vincere, se vincere si può dire, consista in non partecipare a certe competizioni.
> 
> Le motivazioni per cui si ritiene abbia fatto bene o male dicono tanto sulla persona che manifesta l’opinione.
> ...


La gara non l ho indetta io....però se qialcuno fa confronti...molto meglio random per i motivi su esposti (delusione, reazione ecc)


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La gara non l ho indetta io....però se qialcuno fa confronti...molto meglio random per i motivi su esposti (delusione, reazione ecc)


E invece purtroppo l'hai indetta proprio te

Perché è il tuo gesto che è stato fatto x sfida all'altro

E gli è stato presentato come sfida

Che l'altra abbia tradito non ci piove

Indire una gara no


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione..Più coraggiosa lei che per un irresistibile voglia di 5 min butta all'aria l amore della sua vita.


Sei tu che hai parlato di coraggio. Io non ho mai scritto che lei é stata più coraggiosa


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La gara non l ho indetta io....però se qialcuno fa confronti...molto meglio random per i motivi su esposti (delusione, reazione ecc)


Per te si per me no
Sono opinioni diverse, niente di più


----------



## levante (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me perdono tutti e due.
> Andare con una escort per poi raccontarlo è una vendetta. Fa stare meglio chi la commette e peggio chi la subisce: è un atto _egoistico_ esattamente come lo è stato il tradimento di sua moglie.
> Ma con l'egoismo non si costruisce nulla insieme.


non credo sia questo il caso di 1-1 palla al centro ...quantomeno ne è un'espressione maldestra dettata dallo smarrimento totale a cui , certe scoperte ti portano


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E invece purtroppo l'hai indetta proprio te
> 
> Perché è il tuo gesto che è stato fatto x sfida all'altro
> 
> ...


Il via alla gara lo ha dato nocciola pochi post fa...''Per me tra Andrea e una escort c’è un abisso'' cit. ....e per me l errore di random è dovuto a rabbia e reazione. Lei invece meramente per soddisfare voglie...per me più grave...nb la vendetta per me non esiste e infatti non la contemplo tra le soluzioni


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il via alla gara lo ha dato nocciola pochi post fa...


Io credo che esista gara nella misura in cui la si vive come gara, e non come momento in cui provare a costruire assieme, anche un dignitoso funerale, volendo.

Se mia moglie mi tradisse e mi "tenesse fuori" fino a che non venissi a sapere, posso seppellirla di insulti, ma non posso certo dirle che ha innescato una gara

Se io vado con un'altra donna, e poi vado a dirle "ho scopato pure io, bene bene... Tiè"

È indubbio che la "gara" la voglia innescare io

Questo al netto che abbia fatto bene, male, sia ampiamente da applausi anziché da pernacchie.

Non c'è nulla di vietato a volere innescare una gara

Basta non frignaccolare se poi disgraziatamente la si dovesse perdere


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Ma chi vince fra una pompinara o una mignotta??


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che esista gara nella misura in cui la si vive come gara, e non come momento in cui provare a costruire assieme, anche un dignitoso funerale, volendo.
> 
> Se mia moglie mi tradisse e mi "tenesse fuori" fino a che non venissi a sapere, posso seppellirla di insulti, ma non posso certo dirle che ha innescato una gara
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non frignaccolo. Comunque no di certo perchè perdo una gara, semmai per tutto il contesto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di vietato a volere innescare una gara
> 
> Basta non frignaccolare se poi disgraziatamente la si dovesse perdere


Fare a gara di tradimenti con una donna è come votarsi al suicidio.
Ovvio che la si perde, a meno di non essere una di quelle rare figure dominanti maschili.


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fare a gara di tradimenti con una donna è come votarsi al suicidio.
> Ovvio che la si perde, a meno di non essere una di quelle rare figure dominanti maschili.



A volte può essere sufficiente anche solo il gol della bandiera.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fare a gara di tradimenti con una donna è come votarsi al suicidio.
> Ovvio che la si perde, a meno di non essere una di quelle rare figure dominanti maschili.


Sinceramente non sarei proprio interessato a partecipare

E se andassi con una donna (anche escort) per poterlo poi dire a mia moglie, farei prima a inventarmelo

C'è anche chi lo fa, in verità

"Ti ho tradito anche io con un mio collega!"

"No non è vero, l'ho detto per ferirti, però ...s e avessi voluto.. te lo saresti meritato.."


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma infatti non frignaccolo. Comunque no di certo perchè perdo una gara, semmai per tutto il contesto.


Se il tuo frignaccolare per il contesto lo metti al servizio di uno scopo che ti interessa, guarda che non sono lacrime buttate via

Se come dici tu interessa ricostruire metti quel che hai, il tuo dolore
Se lei mette di sua sponte la tessera della palestra, ognuno mette il suo

E si prova a ripartire, se interessa.

Se non interessa, un caro saluto e pace

La vita non può sempre andare liscia e come vorremmo


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il tuo frignaccolare per il contesto lo metti al servizio di uno scopo che ti interessa, guarda che non sono lacrime buttate via
> 
> Se come dici tu interessa ricostruire metti quel che hai, il tuo dolore
> Se lei mette di sua sponte la tessera della palestra, ognuno mette il suo
> ...


Giusto ma lui non si fida... Vuole sapere se lei è stata veramente sincera... Ma pure se avesse omesso altre uscite cosa cambia?
Comunque ha creato una famiglia con lui..
Bo


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se il tuo frignaccolare per il contesto lo metti al servizio di uno scopo che ti interessa, guarda che non sono lacrime buttate via
> 
> Se come dici tu interessa ricostruire metti quel che hai, il tuo dolore
> Se lei mette di sua sponte la tessera della palestra, ognuno mette il suo
> ...


Le cose non vanno tanto male adesso. 
Ma sento di non avere ancora tutte le risposte che cerco. In realtà non è neanche questo il problema, non tutte le risposte si possono avere nella vita. Il punto è che prima di arrendermi credo che le strade percorribili per arrivare alla meta sono ancora alla mia portata. Sicuramente non saranno strade comode, ma vale la pena di provare a camminare ancora un po. Alla ricerca della verità, per brutta che sia.


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giusto ma lui non si fida... Vuole sapere se lei è stata veramente sincera... Ma pure se avesse omesso altre uscite cosa cambia?
> Comunque ha creato una famiglia con lui..
> Bo



La verità è l'unica cosa che può restituirmi la dignità di fare una scelta consapevole. La verità è l'unica cosa che ha il potere di sciogliere l'incantesimo e ritrasformarmi da pupazzo nelle sue mani ad uomo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A volte può essere sufficiente anche solo il gol della bandiera.


Sei sportivo...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Le cose non vanno tanto male adesso.
> Ma sento di non avere ancora tutte le risposte che cerco. In realtà non è neanche questo il problema, non tutte le risposte si possono avere nella vita. Il punto è che prima di arrendermi credo che le strade percorribili per arrivare alla meta sono ancora alla mia portata. Sicuramente non saranno strade comode, ma vale la pena di provare a camminare ancora un po. Alla ricerca della verità, per brutta che sia.


Il percorso sta tutto in capo a te

La serenità è una meta ambita, essenzialmente da ricercare dentro di sé

Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti il perché c'è pieno di gente che non ha nulla, ma ha una serenità che altra gente che ha tutto, nemmeno si sogna nelle notti più felici


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La verità è l'unica cosa che può restituirmi la dignità di fare una scelta consapevole. La verità è l'unica cosa che ha il potere di sciogliere l'incantesimo e ritrasformarmi da pupazzo nelle sue mani ad uomo.


In bocca al lupo


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fare a gara di tradimenti con una donna è come votarsi al suicidio.
> Ovvio che la si perde, a meno di non essere una di quelle rare figure dominanti maschili.


Ma infatti non è una gara.
E' una vendetta e allo stesso tempo una maldestra forma di punizione.
"Tu mi hai fatto male e ora io tento di farti male _nei limiti delle mie possibilità_".


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A mio avviso scordi di valutare la cosa nella sua interezza. Il pompino diventa degradante quando viene concesso ad una persona che lo interpreta come manifestazione di potere. E' il caso di andrea con mia moglie. Quando li fa a me la ritengo una manifestazione di amore, di gioia. Un volermi donare un qualcosa di bello. lo stesso gesto, in altri ambiti assume connotazioni differenti. Le attricette con il produttore certamente compiono un atto di sottomissione. Mia moglie con il tizio ha compiuto un gesto, che una volta svuotato dall'amore e dal rispetto reciproco, è semplicemente una cosa schifosa. Forse a lei è piaciuto, oppure ha ceduto un qualcosa per preservare un'altra cosa che riteneva più importante, ma questo atteggiamento da solo delegittima l'atto compiuto da dimostrazione d'amore e di affetto a cessione di un potere ad un terzo. Un potere che non ho mai preteso da lei, prova ne sia il fatto che solo dopo un lungo periodo lei si è sentita pronta ed ha accettato di farmeli. Mai come in questo caso, il gesto cambia radicalmente di significato a seconda del contesto in cui è inserito.


Concordo.
Ma hai deciso tutto tu.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se la pecorina non la fa più con te o non l'ha mai fatta, cambia.
> Se con l'altro ha fatto solo determinate cose mentre con te ne fa di più, cambia.
> Se con te o l'amante fa le stesse cose, cambia.
> E credo valga sia per l'uomo che per la donna.


Ma perché il COSA per me era indifferente?
V


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo può anche starci, ma è la correlazione con la specifica pratica il punto focale
> 
> Una manifestazione di potere ce la può avere anche un uomo che rivolgendosi a tua moglie la chiama "bambola" oppure la chiama "baby"
> 
> ...


Uffa mi sto cominciando a stufare di essere d’accordo con te


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Comunque continuo a non capire come possa creare stupore davanti un tradimento il fatto che abbia fatto un pompino .


Se riesci a farlo capire a chi lo considera importante!

Oh ovvio che se al marito dice che le fa schifo, lui si inalbera lievemente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> A conferma di questo, ricordo che da giovani, molte storie morivano sul nascere oppure venivano derubricate da storie serie (o potenzialmente tali) a scopate passeggere proprio in funzione del trascorso sentimentale della tipa che piaceva. Nessuno metteva in discussione cosa potesse essere successo durante quelle storie, ma proprio la persona con cui erano state vissute. Determinate ragazze anche molto carine perdevano di appeal proprio in funzione di questo. Ricordo mille volte la frase:" Lascia perdere, è stata con Tizio, sai che persona è...".
> Nel caso di me e mia moglie, una precedente storia con un tipo come Andrea a me sarebbe stata sufficiente per lasciarla cuocere nel suo brodo.


Problema tutto tuo eh.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non puoi unire zucchine e patate. A te risulta indigesta la patata a me la zucchina. Semmai potresti affermare che ti farebbe schifo, (oppure no), andare con un tipo come Andrea. Che, posso facilmente predirti pur senza avere certezze assolute, di escort ne ha conosciute sicuramente molte...


Ma se tu consideri male Andrea capisco che ti bruci di più il tradimento.
Ma è uguale se si sono tenuti per mano, fatto al buono ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che non valuti.
> Non vi è alcun degrado nella condivisione di pratiche sessuali con l'amante perché fa parte delle regole del gioco.
> Il problema nasce solo quando queste regole vengono infrante e sei tradito.
> E' questo tipo di promiscuità a essere intollerabile, soprattutto se tu sei fedele.
> Scegliere di essere promiscuo è molto diverso rispetto a subire la promiscuità.


Ma io sto rispondendo a Random e a chi la pensa come lui.
Cosa c’entri tu?
Io non avrei sposato una persona bisex, ad esempio, per te era una cosa che rientrava nella norma.
Non sarai mica come Random?!


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Random vince a mani basse. Il suo è fallo di reazione. Lei è appagamento fregandosene dei patti,  dei sentimenti... random ha fatto bene..io non ci riuscirei ma ha avuto coraggio.


Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa si vince in questi casi quale coraggio ci vuole a pagare una escort per rendere la pariglia alla fedifraga ma soprattutto questa spasmodica ricerca della fantomatica verità di quale verità parliamo pare di aver capito che il tradimento c'è stato il p****** pure una sorta di confessione postuma ricca di dettagli anche ci sono persino i testimoni i presunti amici che hanno coperto il misfatto Mi sa che la verità è tutta bella in mostra nel piatto ora a parer mio L'unica cosa da fare sarebbe decidere se e come andare avanti ma prima occorre deporre le armi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> spero proprio che la tua valutazione di merito tra le due persone non sia una valutazione di dignità e valore.... perchè sarebbe gravissimo.


Ma no!
È il PAGAMENTO che cambia. Non è che la prostituta ha meno valore, ha meno valore pagare per chi paga perché usa una persona in cambio di denaro.
Poi si dice escort perché fa più fine e si immagina una libera scelta, se invece fosse stata la minorenne nigeriana sarebbe evidente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma chi vince fra una pompinara o una mignotta??


Ma come ti permetti?!


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?!


Calma mi stavo annoiando con sti paragoni escort vs pompino. per me fuori tema


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! È il PAGAMENTO che cambia. Non è che la prostituta ha meno valore, ha meno valore pagare per chi paga perché usa una persona in cambio di denaro. Poi si dice escort perché fa più fine e si immagina una libera scelta, se invece fosse stata la minorenne nigeriana sarebbe evidente.


  Quando  ho affermato che era una questione di "circostanza" parlando delle pratiche mi hai detto che non andava bene. Adesso ne fai tu una questione di circostanza. Decidetevi.  A parte che sarebbe anche opportuno aprire una parentesi sulla faccenda del "pagamento", visto che ne fate una faccenda da un pugno di euro, senza tener minimamente conto che ci sono molti altri tipi di rapporto basati sulla dicotomia dare- avere e sui quali  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] aveva abbondantemente disquisito e spiegato.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> spero proprio che la tua valutazione di merito tra le due persone non sia una valutazione di dignità e valore.... perchè sarebbe gravissimo.


Ma certo che no mai pensata una cosa del genere 
Non è il valore dalla persona ma il significato che dai al sesso e al tuo corpo.
E anche qui non c’è un giusto e uno sbagliato ma c’e l’essere compatibili o no
E se abbiamo una visione diversa del sesso non siamo compatibili ma lo saremo con altre persone


----------



## Outdider (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa si vince in questi casi quale coraggio ci vuole a pagare una escort per rendere la pariglia alla fedifraga ma soprattutto questa spasmodica ricerca della fantomatica verità di quale verità parliamo pare di aver capito che il tradimento c'è stato il p****** pure una sorta di confessione postuma ricca di dettagli anche ci sono persino i testimoni i presunti amici che hanno coperto il misfatto Mi sa che la verità è tutta bella in mostra nel piatto ora a parer mio L'unica cosa da fare sarebbe decidere se e come andare avanti ma prima occorre deporre le armi


Evidentemente per lui non è così. Se ha ingaggiato un investigatore, a par mio, non è convinto che Andrea ia stato l'unico con cui si è presa certe libertà. Le armi le si depongono a guerra finita e per lui non è ancora giunto il momento evidentemente.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che no mai pensata una cosa del genere  Non è il valore dalla persona ma il significato che dai al sesso e al tuo corpo. E anche qui non c’è un giusto e uno sbagliato ma c’e l’essere compatibili o no E se abbiamo una visione diversa del sesso non siamo compatibili ma lo saremo con altre persone


 Si ma ti rendi conto vero che sul "significato" del sesso e del corpo avete crocefisso random per la escort? Non vi risulta davvero visibile la distopia in cui sguazzate? Andrea e la moglie di random si usano per sesso e per inconfessabili giochi di potere. Random e la escort si usano per sesso vs un pugno di euro. Qualedovrebbe essere la nobile differenza? Quattro pezzi di carta colorata? Allora o le circostanze contano e contano anche le differenze, le prestazioni etc. o le circostanze e le prestazioni non contano nulla. Non potete farvene una ragione a corrente alternata, quando vi fa comodo per spiegare il vostro sentire.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando  ho affermato che era una questione di "circostanza" parlando delle pratiche mi hai detto che non andava bene. Adesso ne fai tu una questione di circostanza. Decidetevi.  A parte che sarebbe anche opportuno aprire una parentesi sulla faccenda del "pagamento", visto che ne fate una faccenda da un pugno di euro, senza tener minimamente conto che ci sono molti altri tipi di rapporto basati sulla dicotomia dare- avere e sui quali  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] aveva abbondantemente disquisito e spiegato.


Apriamo la parentesi con un 3d apposito

L'argomento mi interessa, il 3d lo preparo io su amore e sesso


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Apriamo la parentesi con un 3d apposito  L'argomento mi interessa, il 3d lo preparo io su amore e sesso


  Sono d'accordo, vai. Io purtroppo in questi giorni sono compresso con i tempi di lavoro e riesco a mala pena a starvi dietro.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché il COSA per me era indifferente?
> V


Perché ti è bastato l'evento - il tradimento - per decidere di lasciare.
Non sei rimasta a cercare di ridimensionare se possibile l'accaduto o di trovare delle ragioni per lasciare.
Qui la qualità del sesso diventa una discriminante per prendere una decisione che non è stata ancora presa.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sto rispondendo a Random e a chi la pensa come lui.
> Cosa c’entri tu?
> *Io non avrei sposato una persona bisex*, ad esempio, per te era una cosa che rientrava nella norma.
> Non sarai mica come Random?!


Io l'ho saputo dopo.
In qualsiasi caso un'esperienza non determina una preferenza sessuale.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma ti rendi conto vero che sul "significato" del sesso e del corpo avete crocefisso random per la escort? Non vi risulta davvero visibile la distopia in cui sguazzate? Andrea e la moglie di random si usano per sesso e per inconfessabili giochi di potere. Random e la escort si usano per sesso vs un pugno di euro. Qualedovrebbe essere la nobile differenza? Quattro pezzi di carta colorata?


Ho parlato di nobile differenza? Ho crocefissero [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]? Ho detto che IO farei fatica a perdonare e a farmi toccare di nuovo. IO. E non per lo schifo ma perché non lo stimerei più e non riesco a scopare con chi non stimo. Persa la stima per me finisce il rapporto. Per altre non é stato così. 
Magari per la moglie di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] sarà superabile.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Evidentemente per lui non è così. Se ha ingaggiato un investigatore, a par mio, *non è convinto che Andrea ia stato l'unico con cui si è presa certe libertà*. Le armi le si depongono a guerra finita e per lui non è ancora giunto il momento evidentemente.


Perché noi siamo convinti davvero tutti che sia accaduto solo quello che è stato raccontato?
E' mai accaduto che un traditore abbia raccontato tutto di sua sponte?


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho parlato di nobile differenza? Ho crocefissero [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]? Ho detto che IO farei fatica a perdonare e a farmi toccare di nuovo. IO. E non per lo schifo ma perché non lo stimerei più e non riesco a scopare con chi non stimo. Persa la stima per me finisce il rapporto. Per altre non é stato così.  Magari per la moglie di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] sarà superabile.


  Non evitare il discorso e rispondi, la stima dipende dai quattro pezzi di carta? Oppore da un giudizio di merito sulla professione di escort? Delle due o l'una o l'altra eh....


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho parlato di nobile differenza? Ho crocefissero @_random_? Ho detto che IO farei fatica a perdonare e a farmi toccare di nuovo. IO. E non per lo schifo ma perché non lo stimerei più e non riesco a scopare con chi non stimo. *Persa la stima per me finisce il rapporto*. Per altre non é stato così.
> Magari per la moglie di @_random_ sarà superabile.


:up:
Per tutti. Finita la stima si chiude.
Probabilmente per la moglie di Random, come scrivi tu, quel gesto risulta invece superabile.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non evitare il discorso e rispondi, la stima dipende dai quattro pezzi di carta? Oppore da un giudizio di merito sulla professione di escort? Delle due o l'una o l'altra eh....


Andrea e'  " capitato".
La Escort no.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Andrea e'  " capitato". La Escort no.


  No, per me no. Andrea è stata una -scelta- A meno che non si voglia definire la moglie di random una mentecatta o una "poverina". Il tradimento non "accade" si sceglie, come si sceglie la escort.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io l'ho saputo dopo.
> In qualsiasi caso un'esperienza non determina una preferenza sessuale.


Per te. Per me sarebbe stata una cosa decisiva.
Ne ho accennato per dire che capisco che ognuno abbia le sue intolleranze. Ma quello non intollerante sei tu. Non capisco perché sostieni le ragioni di uno che disprezza la moglie per una pratica.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, per me no. Andrea è stata una -scelta- A meno che non si voglia definire la moglie di random una mentecatta o una "poverina". Il tradimento non "accade" si sceglie, come si sceglie la escort.


Le occasioni nella vita capitano.
Il resto SI CERCA (a pagamento o no).

Poi in entrambi i casi si sceglie.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se tu consideri male Andrea capisco che ti bruci di più il tradimento.
> Ma è uguale se si sono tenuti per mano, fatto al buono ecc.





spleen ha detto:


> Non evitare il discorso e rispondi, la stima dipende dai quattro pezzi di carta? Oppore da un giudizio di merito sulla professione di escort? Delle due o l'una o l'altra eh....


Io parlo per me... Un uomo che paga una donna per fare sesso perde all istante la mia stima e considerazione se poi racatta per strada la disperata di turno è catapultato fuori dalla mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non evitare il discorso e rispondi, la stima dipende dai quattro pezzi di carta? Oppore da un giudizio di merito sulla professione di escort? Delle due o l'una o l'altra eh....


Se vi è lo scambio di denaro è CERTO che vi è un uso di una persona che viene oggettivata.
Negli altri casi sono situazioni varie in cui si può verificare una condizione simile o no.

Ma non mi sembra difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Andrea e'  " capitato".
> La Escort no.


Ma Andrea le è piaciuto (al di là della valutazione dell’uomo che dà Random) ha avuto una forma di relazione tra persone.
Lei non ha cercato un cazzo.
Oh ma fanno finta di non capire?!


P.S. Il correttore aveva deciso che sono dislessica e aveva anteposto la H.:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io parlo per me... Un uomo che paga una donna per fare sesso perde all istante la mia stima e considerazione se poi racatta per strada la disperata di turno è catapultato fuori dalla mia vita.


E certo.
Forse a noi risulta chiaro cosa significa fare sesso non voluto che viene accettato solo per denaro.
E ci risulta anche chiaro che è una cosa talmente violenta che ci sentiamo solidali con chi prende il denaro e subisce e non con chi il denaro lo dà e sceglie di fare una cosa che vuole fare e con chi vuole.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vi è lo scambio di denaro è CERTO che vi è un uso di una persona che viene oggettivata. Negli altri casi sono situazioni varie in cui si può verificare una condizione simile o no.  Ma non mi sembra difficile.


  Nemmeno a me risulta difficile da capire che ci sono molti tipi di USO e di ABUSO, dove non si vede nemmeno l'ombra di scambio di un euro.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Andrea le è piaciuto (al di là della valutazione dell’uomo che dà Random) ha avuto una forma di relazione tra persone.
> Lei non ha cercato un cazzo.
> Ho ma fanno finta di non capire?!


Ma non solo: se la topa (e non la persona) la cerchi PER REAZIONE (con cio' intendo reazione conclamata, dichiarata) per me sarebbe proprio da ko alla relazione.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Le occasioni nella vita capitano. Il resto SI CERCA (a pagamento o no).  Poi in entrambi i casi si sceglie.


  Sono le scelte che producono effetti.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono le scelte che producono effetti.


Si. Ma sono i presupposti delle scelte a determinarne la gravità.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Andrea le è piaciuto (al di là della valutazione dell’uomo che dà Random) ha avuto una forma di relazione tra persone. Lei non ha cercato un cazzo. Ho ma fanno finta di non capire?!


  Perciò le donne non cercano mai cazzo..... va bene.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te. Per me sarebbe stata una cosa decisiva.
> Ne ho accennato per dire che capisco che ognuno abbia le sue intolleranze. Ma quello non intollerante sei tu. Non capisco perché sostieni le ragioni di uno che disprezza la moglie per una pratica.


Io non ho letto disprezzo verso la moglie, ma per quello che ha fatto lei.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me risulta difficile da capire che ci sono molti tipi di USO e di ABUSO, dove non si vede nemmeno l'ombra di scambio di un euro.


...e i marò?

Che c’entrano le altre forme?
Qui si parla di questa. 
Ci sono in questa vicenda altre forme di scambio?


----------



## Outdider (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché noi siamo convinti davvero tutti che sia accaduto solo quello che è stato raccontato?
> E' mai accaduto che un traditore abbia raccontato tutto di sua sponte?


Appunto per quello ho ribadito alla nostra amica


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò le donne non cercano mai cazzo..... va bene.


Diciamo che visto a parti invertite sarebbe come se la moglie di Random per vendicarsi di un ipotetico tradimento del marito fosse andata col primo che passava per avere l'occasione di sbattergli in faccia la cosa.
Come la si giudicherebbe?


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò le donne non cercano mai cazzo..... va bene.


Oh si qualcuna lo cerca anche a pagamento e ha la mia disistima pari pari a un uomo


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Ma sono i presupposti delle scelte a determinarne la gravità.


 Mica vero. Sono i risultati delle scelte a determinare la gravità oggettiva di quello che succede. Puoi uccidee una persona perchè lo vuoi ma anche per sbaglio, l'effetto è sempre la persona morta, il danno finale è sempre quello. (Per chi ha subito il danno ovviamente).


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò le donne non cercano mai cazzo..... va bene.


Ma cosa c’entrano le DONNE e gli UOMINI?
Stiamo parlando di QUESTA vicenda in cui la moglie ha avuto una relazione con Andrea.


Oh se poi tutti gli uomini che rispondono sono andati a puttane e non accettano il giudizio negativo, fatti loro.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e i marò?  Che c’entrano le altre forme? Qui si parla di questa.  Ci sono in questa vicenda altre forme di scambio?


  Puoi escluderlo aprioristicamente? Cosa sai di lei e Andrea?


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entrano le DONNE e gli UOMINI? Stiamo parlando di QUESTA vicenda in cui la moglie ha avuto una relazione con Andrea.   Oh se poi tutti gli uomini che rispondono sono andati a puttane e non accettano il giudizio negativo, fatti loro.


  Non permetterti.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e i marò?
> 
> Che c’entrano le altre forme?
> Qui si parla di questa.
> Ci sono in questa vicenda altre forme di scambio?


Forse si... Come quando lui. Ha "ottenuto' dalla moglie il sesso orale


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non permetterti.


Perché ti offendi se è normale?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Puoi escluderlo aprioristicamente? Cosa sai di lei e Andrea?


Era un collega.
Se fosse stato un capo sarebbe stata una violenza.

Mesi di #metoo e ancora qui siamo?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mica vero. Sono i risultati delle scelte a determinare la gravità oggettiva di quello che succede. Puoi uccidee una persona perchè lo vuoi ma anche per sbaglio, l'effetto è sempre la persona morta, il danno finale è sempre quello. (Per chi ha subito il danno ovviamente).


No.
Tanto e' vero che il"futile" motivo e' una aggravante anche per il nostro ordinamento.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non evitare il discorso e rispondi, la stima dipende dai quattro pezzi di carta? Oppore da un giudizio di merito sulla professione di escort? Delle due o l'una o l'altra eh....


Dipende dal fatto che il sesso per te è una cosa acquistabile. Che non valuti con chi fai sesso ma una vale l’altra tanto la paghi.
Pagare è un ‘aggravante del fatto che pur di farti una scopata hai preso quello che veniva. 
Sicuramente non è un giudizio di merito su una persona che non conosco.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti offendi se è normale?


 Dove avrei scritto che è normale? Sai bene come la penso in proposito.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> Tanto e' vero che il"futile" motivo e' una aggravante anche per il nostro ordinamento.


Oh ben "rivista" .. 

Come va la vita da separati? .. 

Che ci do che ci do che ci do??  :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Dove avrei scritto che è normale? Sai bene come la penso in proposito.


Continui a sostenere che sono cose sullo stesso piano ed equiparabili.
Tra l’altro quella reazione di Random l’avevo archiviata da giorni come segno dello squilibrio momentaneo.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è una gara.
> E' una vendetta e allo stesso tempo una maldestra forma di punizione.
> "Tu mi hai fatto male e ora io tento di farti male _nei limiti delle mie possibilità_".


Non approvo la vendetta perché non cancella ciò che ti fa male. Ma posso capire che l attuarla può per qualcuno essere un aiuto. Io non ci riiscirei.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oh ben "rivista" ..
> 
> Come va la vita da separati? ..
> 
> Che ci do che ci do che ci do??  :carneval:


Si. Con le pulizie e i cambiamenti in casa 

Sul resto.... Magari!


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Tanto e' vero che il"futile" motivo e' una aggravante anche per il nostro ordinamento.


  Non parlo del colpevole, parlo di quello che è morto, dell' effetto. Sostituisci morto con relazione e hai la situazione di random, credo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

*@perplesso sii orgoglioso si me che ho fatto un post unico *



Mariben ha detto:


> Io parlo per me... Un uomo che paga una donna per fare sesso perde all istante la mia stima e considerazione se poi racatta per strada la disperata di turno è catapultato fuori dalla mia vita.


Straquoto



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Andrea le è piaciuto (al di là della valutazione dell’uomo che dà Random) ha avuto una forma di relazione tra persone.
> Lei non ha cercato un cazzo.
> Oh ma fanno finta di non capire?!
> 
> ...


quoto



Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo.
> Forse a noi risulta chiaro cosa significa fare sesso non voluto che viene accettato solo per denaro.
> E ci risulta anche chiaro che è una cosa talmente violenta che ci sentiamo solidali con chi prende il denaro e subisce e non con chi il denaro lo dà e sceglie di fare una cosa che vuole fare e con chi vuole.


Ecco su questo non concordo
Ha fatto sesso con una donna che ha scelto di fare sesso a pagamento. Non era obbligata. Non è vittima e non è questo il motivo per cui mi cade la stima.


Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Ma sono i presupposti delle scelte a determinarne la gravità.


quoto



spleen ha detto:


> Perciò le donne non cercano mai cazzo..... va bene.


No no lo cercano eccome. Non faccio differenza. a me l'idea di qualcuno che cerca (uomo o donna che sia) e non fa distinguo mi fa cadere le palle


Mariben ha detto:


> Oh si qualcuna lo cerca anche a pagamento e ha la mia disistima pari pari a un uomo


quoto


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa si vince in questi casi quale coraggio ci vuole a pagare una escort per rendere la pariglia alla fedifraga ma soprattutto questa spasmodica ricerca della fantomatica verità di quale verità parliamo pare di aver capito che il tradimento c'è stato il p****** pure una sorta di confessione postuma ricca di dettagli anche ci sono persino i testimoni i presunti amici che hanno coperto il misfatto Mi sa che la verità è tutta bella in mostra nel piatto ora a parer mio L'unica cosa da fare sarebbe decidere se e come andare avanti ma prima occorre deporre le armi


Mi ripeto. Nocciola diceva che la moglie aveva sbagliato ma lui di più perché escort. Per me no..perché lei ha rotto il patto per prima per una voglia di 5 minuti. La reazione poi può essere condivisibile o meno ma per me è inferiore come gravità. Se credo nella storia e ricevo un pugno come questo potrei anche perdere il senno.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continui a sostenere che sono cose sullo stesso piano ed equiparabili. Tra l’altro quella reazione di Random l’avevo archiviata da giorni come segno dello squilibrio momentaneo.


 Eccerto che fu squilibrio momentaneo, primariamente, io lo ho sempre sostenuto del resto, vai a rileggerti quello che scrissi. A me non torna la faccenda della relazione di lei invece, che hai inquadrato in un modo ed io in un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi ripeto. Nocciola diceva che la moglie aveva sbagliato ma lui di più perché escort. Per me no..perché lei ha rotto il patto per una voglia di 5 minuti. *La reazione poi può essere condivisibile o meno ma per me è inferiore come gravità*. Se credo nella storia e ricevo un pugno come questo potrei anche perdere il senno.


La pensiamo solo diversamente, niente di grave


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non approvo la vendetta perché non cancella ciò che ti fa male. Ma posso capire che l attuarla può per qualcuno essere un aiuto. Io non ci riiscirei.


Non ricordo più chi l ha detto 
Ma portare rancore ; odiare vendicarsi, è come prendere tutti i giorni un sorso di veleno sperando che sia l' altro a morire


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho parlato di nobile differenza? Ho crocefissero [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION]? Ho detto che IO farei fatica a perdonare e a farmi toccare di nuovo. IO. E non per lo schifo ma perché non lo stimerei più e non riesco a scopare con chi non stimo. Persa la stima per me finisce il rapporto. Per altre non é stato così.
> Magari per la moglie di [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] sarà superabile.


Invece stimeresti se il tuo compagno si scopa una collega...basta che non.paga!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Eccerto che fu squilibrio momentaneo, primariamente, io lo ho sempre sostenuto del resto, vai a rileggerti quello che scrissi. A me non torna la faccenda della relazione di lei invece, che hai inquadrato in un modo ed io in un altro.


Per me lei ha avuto una relazione con un collega (che Random disprezza, ma lei no) con il quale ho avuto una relazione sessuale (1 incontro o 3 non vedo grandissima differenza) che ha contenuto, nonostante la forte attrazione, per il desiderio di avere una famiglia con Random (ribadisco che non ho chiaro come si sia avvenuta la fecondazione assistita perché mi risultano procedure diverse) con il quale poi ha vissuto una vita meravigliosa per 10 anni.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> No, per me no. Andrea è stata una -scelta- A meno che non si voglia definire la moglie di random una mentecatta o una "poverina". Il tradimento non "accade" si sceglie, come si sceglie la escort.


Ovvio. Ma qui parliamo con Giano bifronte


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io parlo per me... Un uomo che paga una donna per fare sesso perde all istante la mia stima e considerazione se poi racatta per strada la disperata di turno è catapultato fuori dalla mia vita.


Invece una moglie che fa saltare un matrimonio per un pompino gli facciamo la statua...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ricordo più chi l ha detto
> Ma portare rancore ; odiare vendicarsi, è come prendere tutti i giorni un sorso di veleno sperando che sia l' altro a morire


Bello e condivido. 

Sembra che non sia stato pensato da Federico Moccia :carneval:
“[FONT=&quot]Come spiegava già la fulminante genialità di William Shakespeare: "Serbare rancore equivale a prendere un veleno e sperare che a morire sia l’altro"”[/FONT]


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece stimeresti se il tuo compagno si scopa una collega...basta che non.paga!


Sarei arrabbiata, delusa ma valuterei se ci sono i presupposti per ripartire
Quantomeno avrebbe perso la testa per qualcuno non avrebbe avuto solo l'esigenza di svuotarsi le palle
Ripeto ancora una volta, ognuno di noi può tollerare cose che altri non tollerano
E' veramente soggettivo. Io continuo a non farne una questione di giusto e sbagliato
ci so no cose che mi fanno perdere la stima. Se perdo quella chiudo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei ha avuto una relazione con un collega (che Random disprezza, ma lei no) con il quale ho avuto una relazione sessuale (1 incontro o 3 non vedo grandissima differenza) che ha contenuto, nonostante la forte attrazione, per il desiderio di avere una famiglia con Random (ribadisco che non ho chiaro come si sia avvenuta la fecondazione assistita perché mi risultano procedure diverse) con il quale poi ha vissuto una vita meravigliosa per 10 anni.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece una moglie che fa saltare un matrimonio per un pompino gli facciamo la statua...


Non per un pompino. 
Se non è chiaro che non è il pompino il "problema" non andiamo da nessun parte
E non faccio statue a nessuno, tanto che è dall'inizio che auguro a [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] che le cose si risolvano


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei ha avuto una relazione con un collega (che Random disprezza, ma lei no) con il quale ho avuto una relazione sessuale (1 incontro o 3 non vedo grandissima differenza) che ha contenuto, nonostante la forte attrazione, per il desiderio di avere una famiglia con Random (ribadisco che non ho chiaro come si sia avvenuta la fecondazione assistita perché mi risultano procedure diverse) con il quale poi ha vissuto una vita meravigliosa per 10 anni.


  Molto bello e qualificante, avere una relazione con uno che ti piace ma che devi "contenere" perchè in fondo la famiglia la vuoi fare col "poverino" a casa. Una relazione luminosa proprio. E pure sui 10 anni meravigliosi ci ho dei dubbi. Vabbè torno a lavorare che è meglio.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarei arrabbiata, delusa ma valuterei se ci sono i presupposti per ripartire
> Quantomeno avrebbe perso la testa per qualcuno non avrebbe avuto solo l'esigenza di svuotarsi le palle
> Ripeto ancora una volta, ognuno di noi può tollerare cose che altri non tollerano
> E' veramente soggettivo. Io continuo a.


Se è solo sesso o amore cambia poco. È come dire come preferisci morire..pistola o cappio?? '...mia moglie lo ha fatto perché innamorata...che faccio stappo lo champagne perché non era sesso!? Per me è anche peggio.... è sesso più qualcosa....quindi livello superiore..Che poi innamoramento sparito all'istante...il giorno della scoperta ha chiuso! Ah le donne...


----------



## patroclo (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La verità è l'unica cosa che può restituirmi la dignità di fare una scelta consapevole. La verità è l'unica cosa che ha il potere di sciogliere l'incantesimo e ritrasformarmi da pupazzo nelle sue mani ad uomo.


.....e se scoprissi che lei ti ha detto tutta la verità? cosa faresti?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Molto bello e qualificante, avere una relazione con uno che ti piace ma che devi "contenere" perchè in fondo la famiglia la vuoi fare col "poverino" a casa. Una relazione luminosa proprio. E pure sui 10 anni meravigliosi ci ho dei dubbi. Vabbè torno a lavorare che è meglio.


Ma forse io sto dicendo che ha fatto bene o che ai traditori bisogna fare un monumento?

Sto dicendo che lei ha tradito. Ha tradito avendo una relazione. Relazione che non è e non può essere disgustosa in sé perché ha fatto sesso in un modo o in un altro. Ha avuto una relazione come se ne possono avere tante. È una relazione sbagliata perché è stato un tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....e se scoprissi che lei ti ha detto tutta la verità? cosa faresti?


Torna dalla escort per festeggiare ..


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> .....e se scoprissi che lei ti ha detto tutta la verità? cosa faresti?


Indaghi sperando che non vi sia altro...per rassicurarti...ma per me sbaglia....se sai che senza lei non sai vivere scoprire che invece di uno so stati quattro incontri cambia poco...hai solo più merda da spalare


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un collega.
> *Se fosse stato un capo sarebbe stata una violenza.
> *
> Mesi di #metoo e ancora qui siamo?


?
Io ho avuto amiche che andavano col capo.
Pure una zia, che se l'è alla fine sposato.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non approvo la vendetta perché non cancella ciò che ti fa male. Ma posso capire che l attuarla può per qualcuno essere un aiuto. Io non ci riiscirei.


Io neppure.
Poi, quando si è già nei casini perché aggiungerne altri?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Andrea le è piaciuto (al di là della valutazione dell’uomo che dà Random) ha avuto una forma di relazione tra persone.
> Lei non ha cercato un cazzo.
> Oh ma fanno finta di non capire?!
> 
> ...


Quindi spinta da un ammore ??
No il cazzo ha cercato lei e lei ha accettato.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no lo cercano eccome. Non faccio differenza. a me l'idea di qualcuno che cerca (uomo o donna che sia) e non fa distinguo mi fa cadere le palle



Esatto.
Il problema è proprio questo:
"cercare".
E la ragione per cui lo si fa:
per punire.
Credo che alla fine lo giustifico solo perché Random si trova ancora in una situazione di folle disperazione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se è solo sesso o amore cambia poco. È come dire come preferisci morire..pistola o cappio?? '...mia moglie lo ha fatto perché innamorata...che faccio stappo lo champagne perché non era sesso!? Per me è anche peggio.... è sesso più qualcosa....quindi livello superiore..Che poi innamoramento sparito all'istante...il giorno della scoperta ha chiuso! Ah le donne...


Ma dove ho scritto che devi stappare la bottiglia?
L'ideale sarebbe non essere mai traditi
Davanti alla certezza che si può essere traditi ognuno avrà un'idea di quale sia il tradimento che pur facendo un male cane potrebbe essere più accettabile di altri.
Per te era meglio che non si fosse innamorata? Per me è meglio che abbia perso la testa piuttosto che scoparsi una sconosciuta conosciuta una sera nei bagni di un locale.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi spinta da un ammore ??
> No il cazzo ha cercato lei e lei ha accettato.


Mah.. c'è sempre qualcuno attaccato al cazzo...

E non credo che un cazzo valga l'altro, per una donna qualsiasi questo

Non dico sia meglio, anzi forse è pure peggio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ?
> Io ho avuto amiche che andavano col capo.
> Pure una zia, che se l'è alla fine sposato.


Oh maronn ru carmen... se ci fosse stato uno scambio di convenienza che qualcuno potrebbe pensare di equiparare è un rapporto mercenario.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Sto thread è faticosissimo.
:matto:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. c'è sempre qualcuno attaccato al cazzo...
> 
> E non credo che un cazzo valga l'altro, per una donna qualsiasi questo
> 
> Non dico sia meglio, anzi forse è pure peggio


Veramente altrove mi hanno detto che ...una rondine non fa primavera...


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io neppure.
> Poi, quando si è già nei casini perché aggiungerne altri?


Eh.ma spesso chi lo fa mica confessa. Si sente meglio nell aver restituito....anche senza ddichiararlo. Quindi non aggiunge casini.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei ha avuto una relazione con un collega (che Random disprezza, ma lei no) con il quale ho avuto una relazione sessuale (1 incontro o 3 non vedo grandissima differenza) che ha contenuto, nonostante la forte attrazione, per il desiderio di avere una famiglia con Random (ribadisco che non ho chiaro come si sia avvenuta la fecondazione assistita perché mi risultano procedure diverse) con il quale poi ha vissuto una vita meravigliosa per 10 anni.


Bello avere una relazione con una persona che il partner disprezza...


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei ha avuto una relazione con un collega (che Random disprezza, ma lei no) con il quale ho avuto una relazione sessuale (1 incontro o 3 non vedo grandissima differenza) che ha contenuto, nonostante la forte attrazione, per il desiderio di avere una famiglia con Random (ribadisco che non ho chiaro come si sia avvenuta la fecondazione assistita perché mi risultano procedure diverse) con il quale poi ha vissuto una vita meravigliosa per 10 anni.





spleen ha detto:


> Molto bello e qualificante, avere una relazione con uno che ti piace ma che devi "contenere" perchè in fondo la famiglia la vuoi fare col "poverino" a casa. Una relazione luminosa proprio. E pure sui 10 anni meravigliosi ci ho dei dubbi. Vabbè torno a lavorare che è meglio.


Tutto può essere.
Può essere andata come dice Brunetta oppure può anche essere che la storia con Andrea sia stata decisamente più importante. Il problema è che non vi è alcuna certezza a cosa credere e se credere.
Se fosse andata come dice Brunetta io sarei propenso a perdonare. 
Ma se lei stesse ancora mentendo?
Random non ha alcuna prova sulla sincerità di lei e questo è un ostacolo a compiere una scelta obiettiva.
Se io avessi accettato quello che raccontava mia moglie sarei ancora fermo a una relazione di un mese con una mezza scopata senza grande partecipazione, in cui comunque tutto finiva nel momento in cui lei aveva scelto me e la famiglia (praticamente la versione raccontata in coro a Random).
Ma io ho avuto modo di scoprire che non era affatto così.
Random non può farlo. 
E comprendo quanto questo può essere disperante.
Sì, è molto diverso essere certo che tua moglie almeno adesso è sincera dall'avere il dubbio che ancora non lo sia.
Una cosa a me perplime da sempre.
Una relazione di breve durata riesci a nasconderla. Se non sei completamente cretina, e la moglie di Random non lo è, non coinvolgi nessuno, soprattutto in ufficio.
Solo le relazioni più lunghe prima o poi emergono devi rendere conto a chi ne diventa involontariamente testimone.
E il pompino lei lo ha detto perché lui focalizzasse l'attenzione su quello tralasciando il resto.
Dopodiché possiamo fare una considerazione utilitaristica: chissenefrega del tradimento e di quello che è stato e si resta insieme malgrado tutto perché è sempre meglio che lasciarsi. Ma può bastare?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Torna dalla escort per festeggiare ..


Quotone


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. c'è sempre qualcuno attaccato al cazzo...
> 
> E non credo che un cazzo valga l'altro, per una donna qualsiasi questo
> 
> Non dico sia meglio, anzi forse è pure peggio


Infatti non ha scelto un cazzo qualsiasi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente altrove mi hanno detto che ...una rondine non fa primavera...


sempre di uccello si tratta:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quotone


Battute a parte, ma se avessi 500 euro sul tavolo da spendere obbligatoriamente per passare qualche ora con una escort, sceglierei a occhi chiusi di andarci per festeggiare.. :rotfl:

Ma anche lì.. i gusti son gusti.. :carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto può essere.
> Può essere andata come dice Brunetta oppure può anche essere che la storia con Andrea sia stata decisamente più importante. Il problema è che non vi è alcuna certezza a cosa credere.
> Se fosse andata come dice Brunetta io sarei propenso a perdonare.
> Ma se lei stesse ancora mentendo?
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto che devi stappare la bottiglia?
> L'ideale sarebbe non essere mai traditi
> Davanti alla certezza che si può essere traditi ognuno avrà un'idea di quale sia il tradimento che pur facendo un male cane potrebbe essere più accettabile di altri.
> Per te era meglio che non si fosse innamorata? Per me è meglio che abbia perso la testa piuttosto che scoparsi una sconosciuta conosciuta una sera nei bagni di un locale.


Ripeto..è come chiedere come preferisco morire..cambia poco. Io sto subendo tradimento per sentimento...e ti dico è dura...pensare che mentre lo faceva era molto presa, che lo abbia ricercato, e cercato di nuovo, e cosi per mesi, che non riusciva a chiudere ecc ecc....forse una passione di una volta l avrei preferita (la scena del bagno è folcloristica e messa li per tirare acqua al tuo mulino, ma cambia poco...perché anche andare in un bel letto in motel mi fa schifo perche mi sa di organizzato ben bene...con tutto il.tempo per meditare se era il caso o meno) Tu quale hai vissuto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ripeto..è come chiedere come preferisco morire..cambia poco. Io sto subendo tradimento per sentimento...e ti dico è dura...pensare che mentre lo faceva era molto presa, che lo abbia ricercato, e cercato di nuovo, e cosi per mesi, che non riusciva a chiudere ecc ecc....forse una passione di una volta l avrei preferita (la scena del bagno è folcloristica e messa li per tirare acqua al tuo mulino, ma cambia poco...perché anche andare in un bel letto in motel mi fa schifo perche mi sa di organizzato ben bene...con tutto il.tempo per meditare se era il caso o meno) Tu quale hai vissuto?


Quello di aver sposato una persona che si è rivelato un'altra.
Scusa se non spiego di piu

io ho comunque tradito eh, giusto per chiarire

ah e credo che ci siano modi per morire molto meno dolorosi di altri


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello di aver sposato una persona che si è rivelato un'altra.
> Scusa se non spiego di piu
> 
> io ho comunque tradito eh, giusto per chiarire
> ...


Scommetto che hai tradito per amore! Giusto?! ( anche io tradito e non giustifico in nessunissimo modo...è da vere merde...)


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh maronn ru carmen... se ci fosse stato uno scambio di convenienza che qualcuno potrebbe pensare di equiparare è un rapporto mercenario.


Non è una deduzione che si può fare per automatismo: si può andare col capo per tante ragioni in cui lo scambio di convenienza non è previsto, o al limite, è solo l'effetto collaterale. Non è questo il caso, direi, per cui non affronterei anche questo discorso...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scommetto che hai tradito per amore! Giusto?! ( anche io tradito e non giustifico in nessunissimo modo...è da vere merde...)


Tra amare ed essere coinvolta e presa ci sono mille sfumature
di sicuro non ho tradito nei bagni di un locale o con uno sconosciuto. Avrei perso la stima di me stessa e sarei andata contro il mio sentire


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra amare ed essere coinvolta e presa ci sono mille sfumature
> di sicuro non ho tradito nei bagni di un locale o con uno sconosciuto. Avrei perso la stima di me stessa e sarei andata contro il mio sentire


Usi sempre l eccesso per avere ragione....metti sconosciuto e bagno di un locale giusto per differenziare ed elevare i tradimenti lunghi e di relazione a rango superiore. Forse lo sono per chi li fa ma non per chi li subisce. Chiudo.


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto thread è faticosissimo.
> :matto:


e lo dici a me non ce capisco na mazza:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Usi sempre l eccesso per avere ragione....metti sconosciuto e bagno di un locale giusto per differenziare ed elevare i tradimenti lunghi e di relazione a rango superiore. Forse lo sono per chi li fa ma non per chi li subisce. Chiudo.


Ma io non elevo nulla
io dico quello che sento io che può essere valido per me e incomprensibile per te.
Io non so che tradimento "preferirebbe" mio marito dovendo scegliere, io so cosa "preferirei" io e cosa non accetterei.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non elevo nulla
> io dico quello che sento io che può essere valido per me e incomprensibile per te.
> *Io non so che tradimento "preferirebbe" mio marito dovendo scegliere, io so cosa "preferirei" io e cosa non accetterei.*


Perfetto.
Ed è così per tutti.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo umani. Stupido è chi lo stupido fa. Degradante è ciò che è vissuto come degradante.
> Ripeto che non è una questione maschile.
> Può essere di alcuni (molti? Tanti? Quasi tutti? Boh?) uomini e di alcune (...) donne.
> Ci sono persone che mettono degrado e umiliazione in quello che fanno e gli piace e altri no.
> ...


"Degradanti" mette fuori strada.
Ci sono sicuramente pratiche che denotano una grande intesa, una grande passionalità, una relativa presenza di tabù e - spesso - un rapporto tra i due partner molto stretto.
Detto altrimenti e volgarmente : un pompino con ingoio o una penetrazione anale (a meno di non essere di fronte ad un gran troione) non sono pratiche che vengono assolte nei primi tempi della relazione...


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Ed è così per tutti.


Si ma tradire con la persona che il partner detesta ci sta tutto..


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Degradanti" mette fuori strada.
> Ci sono sicuramente pratiche che denotano una grande intesa, una grande passionalità, una relativa presenza di tabù e - spesso - un rapporto tra i due partner molto stretto.
> Detto altrimenti e volgarmente : un pompino con ingoio o una penetrazione anale (*a meno di non essere di fronte ad un gran troione)* non sono pratiche che vengono assolte nei primi tempi della relazione...


Uhm... sicuro?
Posso affermare con certezza che non è affatto vero.
E ti posso dire anche che non dipende solo dalla donna, ma anche dall'uomo.
Quello che ho sottolineato in neretto per esempio ti esclude da questo tipo di approccio.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... sicuro?
> Posso affermare con certezza che non è affatto vero.


Sicuro no.
Direi però che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è difficile che una ti dìa il culo dopo una settimana..


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

E soprattutto coinvolgere un ufficio per un pompino .... Ma quanto è durato.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E soprattutto coinvolgere un ufficio per un pompino .... Ma quanto è durato.


Appunto.
:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Degradanti" mette fuori strada.
> Ci sono sicuramente pratiche che denotano una grande intesa, una grande passionalità, una relativa presenza di tabù e - spesso - un rapporto tra i due partner molto stretto.
> Detto altrimenti e volgarmente : un pompino con ingoio o una penetrazione anale (a meno di non essere di fronte ad un gran troione) non sono pratiche che vengono assolte nei primi tempi della relazione...


Mah...
Anche qui dipende secondo me con quale facilità finisci nel letto di qualcuno
Se sono coinvolta al punto di andarci a letto (e non mi coinvolgo ne tanto facilmente ne con il primo che passa) non mi pongo limiti se non quelli di fare qualcosa che piace a me e a lui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sicuro no.
> Direi però che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è difficile che una ti dìa il culo dopo una settimana..


dopo una settimana da cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bello avere una relazione con una persona che il partner disprezza...


Difficile che piaccia l’amante del partner...


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Difficile che piaccia l’amante del partner...


Ok ma lo conoscevano entrambi ...e vai proprio con chi non mi piace come persona perché " puttaniere "
C'è più gusto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Degradanti" mette fuori strada.
> Ci sono sicuramente pratiche che denotano una grande intesa, una grande passionalità, una relativa presenza di tabù e - spesso - un rapporto tra i due partner molto stretto.
> Detto altrimenti e volgarmente : un pompino con ingoio o una penetrazione anale (a meno di non essere di fronte ad un gran troione) non sono pratiche che vengono assolte nei primi tempi della relazione...


:matto:

Invece uno che si fa fare un pompino a pagamento cos’è?


Ma roba da matti. Mi tocca interpretare la parte del difensore della traditrice.  :matto:


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Difficile che piaccia l’amante del partner...


1
2 poteva detestare uno di cui non conosceva l esistenza ?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non elevo nulla
> io dico quello che sento io che può essere valido per me e incomprensibile per te.
> Io non so che tradimento "preferirebbe" mio marito dovendo scegliere, io so cosa "preferirei" io e cosa non accetterei.


Col condizionale siamo tutti bravi....non sai cosa significa pensare a quante volte lo hanno fatto, alla percezione di quanto fosse irrinunciabile, al pensare che al crescere del tempo aumenta empatia, a quante volte sei stato preso in giro, al fatto se sia mai capitato lo stesso giorno tuo o il giorno del tuo anniversario....potrei andare avanti...per ore....altro ch.dieci minuti frettolosi un un bagno senza provare nulla che non esercizio fisico. Domandarsi perché non ti sei fermata...e sei andata avanti per mesi..anni magari....Io parlo perché vivo ciò...tu non lo vivi e fai supposizioni che restano tali. Sapessi quante convinzioni avevo fino a prima di tutto ciò. La relazione giustifica chi la fa e rende tutto nobile..chi la subisce prende na tranvata mai vista. Tu sei attrice e non puoi capire puoi solo parlare al condizionale


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non parlo del colpevole, parlo di quello che è morto, dell' effetto. Sostituisci morto con relazione e hai la situazione di random, credo.


Cioè stai parlando dal punto di vista del morto?

Il morto e' morto.
Chi sopravvive ha differenti criteri per valutare chi ha ucciso un uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Col condizionale siamo tutti bravi....non sai cosa significa pensare a quante volte lo hanno fatto, alla percezione di quanto fosse irrinunciabile, al pensare che al crescere del tempo aumenta empatia, a quante volte sei stato preso in giro, al fatto se sia mai capitato lo stesso giorno tuo o il giorno del tuo anniversario....potrei andare avanti...per ore....altro ch.dieci minuti frettolosi un un bagno senza provare nulla che non esercizio fisico. Io parlo perché vivo ciò...tu non lo vivi e fai supposizioni che restano tali. Sapessi quante convinzioni avevo fino a prima di tutto ciò.


Forse avendo provato le emozioni che descrivi e trovando squallidi quei 10 minuti mi sono fatta l'idea che preferisco (dovendo proprio scegliere) avere vicino qualcuno che si fa muovere dalle emozioni invece che dal coso che ha tra le gambe


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Col condizionale siamo tutti bravi....non sai cosa significa pensare a quante volte lo hanno fatto, alla percezione di quanto fosse irrinunciabile, al pensare che al crescere del tempo aumenta empatia, a quante volte sei stato preso in giro, al fatto se sia mai capitato lo stesso giorno tuo o il giorno del tuo anniversario....potrei andare avanti...per ore....altro ch.dieci minuti frettolosi un un bagno senza provare nulla che non esercizio fisico. Io parlo perché vivo ciò...tu non lo vivi e fai supposizioni che restano tali. Sapessi quante convinzioni avevo fino a prima di tutto ciò.


Io l’ho vissuto.
Dopo un po’ di tempo si torna a ragionare.
:dotto:


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> 1
> 2 poteva detestare uno di cui non conosceva l esistenza ?


Dato che si conoscevano ...


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse avendo provato le emozioni che descrivi e trovando squallidi quei 10 minuti mi sono fatta l'idea che preferisco (dovendo proprio scegliere) avere vicino qualcuno che si fa muovere dalle emozioni invece che dal coso che ha tra le gambe


Forse...ma magari sforzati a pensare la persona che ami che ti prende in giro da mesi o anni...che fa l amore la mattina con te e la sera con l altra ....e magari con te pensa all altra..poi mi dici. Se non è squallido questo....vedi tu vedi solo dal lato traditore non dall altro. Sapessi il mio errore quanto lo ammantavo di nobiltà e sentimento ai miei tempi...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Forse...ma magari sforzati a pensare la persona che ami che ti prende in giro da mesi o anni...che fa l amore la mattina con te e la sera con l altra ....e magari con te pensa all altra..poi mi dici. Se non è squallido questo....vedi tu vedi solo dal lato traditore non dall altro. Sapessi il mio errore quanto lo amnantavo di nobiltà e sentimento ai miei tempi...


Eh ma qui nessuno mica ci può fare nulla...

Uno spazio per soffrire, e poi si dovrebbe ripartire..

Proprio l'altro giorno si scherzava sul fatto che la pillola per tornare indietro nel tempo non esiste

Meno che meno quella pillola c'è la può dare chi accanto a noi ha scelto anche di seguire una passione

Sopra una tomba si può piangere una mezz'ora, poi si va avanti.

Si dovrebbe andare avanti, senza tornare al cimitero 3 volte al giorno


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma qui nessuno mica ci può fare nulla...
> 
> Uno spazio per soffrire, e poi si dovrebbe ripartire..
> 
> ...


E certo. Scopo ad esempio tre anni con la collega e mia moglie dopo 4 mesi ancora se ne lamenta!! Strana la gente ve? Skorpio non ricordo...traditore o tradito?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho vissuto.
> Dopo un po’ di tempo si torna a ragionare.
> :dotto:


Dammi tempo . E cmq non pontificherei mai  senza averlo provato sulla mia pelle.


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Intanto questa mattina ho portato i vecchi cellulari di mia moglie all'investigatore. Uno dei due fu cambiato a Natale del primo anno che viaggiava, ed il secondo a Natale dell'anno successivo. Sono due cellulari economici che non le piacquero affatto. Infatti quando fu ratificato il rientro a casa con un rinnovo contrattuale definitivo le regalai il primo Iphone. A detta dell'investigatore questa concomitanza ci aiuterà nel tentativo di recupero dati. Infatti i vecchi cellulari sovrascrivevano continuamente i dati nella poca memoria disponibile. Non era al corrente di questa cosa: ero convinto che bastassero le SIM per estrapolare i vecchi dati. Ho passato quasi due giorni, nei ritagli di tempo a ricostruire quali Sim utilizzasse in quel periodo tra tutte quelle che abbiamo, temendo anche che si fossero perse ed invece la soluzione era molto più semplice ed a portata di mano.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E certo. Scopo ad esempio tre anni con la collega e mia moglie dopo 4 mesi ancora se ne lamenta!! Strana la gente ve? Skorpio non ricordo...traditore o tradito?


Dico solo che non ci si può far nulla

Lamentarsi non so se aiuta

Per la mia esperienza aiuta solo la frustrazione

Tradito e traditore


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Forse...ma magari sforzati a pensare la persona che ami che ti prende in giro da mesi o anni...che fa l amore la mattina con te e la sera con l altra ....e magari con te pensa all altra..poi mi dici. Se non è squallido questo....vedi tu vedi solo dal lato traditore non dall altro. Sapessi il mio errore quanto lo ammantavo di nobiltà e sentimento ai miei tempi...


È na causa persa. Ancora insisti.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma qui nessuno mica ci può fare nulla...
> 
> Uno spazio per soffrire, e poi si dovrebbe ripartire..
> 
> ...


A proposito di pillole 2018  si festeggiano 20 anni di Viagra


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È na causa persa. Ancora insisti.


Mia moglie ha sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe perdonato cose leggere ma mai una relazione vera ee propria perché significa che è finito tutto. Bene io ho fatto un tradimento piu leggero del suo che invece è durato un paio di anni. Com è sta cosa? E ora è innamorata persa di nuovo di me. A fa supposizioni so tutti bravi.


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Intanto questa mattina ho portato i vecchi cellulari di mia moglie all'investigatore. Uno dei due fu cambiato a Natale del primo anno che viaggiava, ed il secondo a Natale dell'anno successivo. Sono due cellulari economici che non le piacquero affatto. Infatti quando fu ratificato il rientro a casa con un rinnovo contrattuale definitivo le regalai il primo Iphone. A detta dell'investigatore questa concomitanza ci aiuterà nel tentativo di recupero dati. Infatti i vecchi cellulari sovrascrivevano continuamente i dati nella poca memoria disponibile. Non era al corrente di questa cosa: ero convinto che bastassero le SIM per estrapolare i vecchi dati. Ho passato quasi due giorni, nei ritagli di tempo a ricostruire quali Sim utilizzasse in quel periodo tra tutte quelle che abbiamo, temendo anche che si fossero perse ed invece la soluzione era molto più semplice ed a portata di mano.


Io non ricordo nemmeno cosa ho mangiato ieri sera.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe perdonato cose leggere ma mai una relazione vera ee propria perché significa che è finito tutto. Bene io ho fatto un tradimento piu leggero del suo che invece è durato un paio di anni. Com è sta cosa? E ora è innamorata persa di nuovo di me. A fa supposizioni so tutti bravi.


C’è chi predica bene e razzola male. [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ricordo nemmeno cosa ho mangiato ieri sera.


Eh ma se ti resta indigesta la cena vedi come te lo ricordi  ....


----------



## random (28 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ricordo nemmeno cosa ho mangiato ieri sera.



Forse non hai le motivazioni giuste per ricordare. Scoprirai di avere risorse mnemoniche insospettabili quando ti servirà.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Intanto questa mattina ho portato i vecchi cellulari di mia moglie all'investigatore. Uno dei due fu cambiato a Natale del primo anno che viaggiava, ed il secondo a Natale dell'anno successivo. Sono due cellulari economici che non le piacquero affatto. Infatti quando fu ratificato il rientro a casa con un rinnovo contrattuale definitivo le regalai il primo Iphone. A detta dell'investigatore questa concomitanza ci aiuterà nel tentativo di recupero dati. Infatti i vecchi cellulari sovrascrivevano continuamente i dati nella poca memoria disponibile. Non era al corrente di questa cosa: ero convinto che bastassero le SIM per estrapolare i vecchi dati. Ho passato quasi due giorni, nei ritagli di tempo a ricostruire quali Sim utilizzasse in quel periodo tra tutte quelle che abbiamo, temendo anche che si fossero perse ed invece la soluzione era molto più semplice ed a portata di mano.


Hai buone speranze.
Sarebbe stato meglio con le sim installate in quel periodo..e con i rispettivi caricabatterie.


----------



## disincantata (28 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Comunque continuo a non capire come possa creare stupore davanti un tradimento il fatto che abbia fatto un pompino .



In effetti il da tradita ho fato per scontato abbia fatto le stesse cose con lei che faceva e fa con me. Neppure ho chiesto.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Forse non hai le motivazioni giuste per ricordare. Scoprirai di avere risorse mnemoniche insospettabili quando ti servirà.


Random..la ami? Lei ti ama? Immagini una vita senza lei?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È na causa persa. Ancora insisti.


Ma tu non sei un allegro traditore, mai tradito, che non ha mai amato?


----------



## kikko64 (28 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Intanto questa mattina ho portato i vecchi cellulari di mia moglie all'investigatore. Uno dei due fu cambiato a Natale del primo anno che viaggiava, ed il secondo a Natale dell'anno successivo. Sono due cellulari economici che non le piacquero affatto. Infatti quando fu ratificato il rientro a casa con un rinnovo contrattuale definitivo le regalai il primo Iphone. A detta dell'investigatore questa concomitanza ci aiuterà nel tentativo di recupero dati. Infatti i vecchi cellulari sovrascrivevano continuamente i dati nella poca memoria disponibile. Non era al corrente di questa cosa: ero convinto che bastassero le SIM per estrapolare i vecchi dati. Ho passato quasi due giorni, nei ritagli di tempo a ricostruire quali Sim utilizzasse in quel periodo tra tutte quelle che abbiamo, temendo anche che si fossero perse ed invece la soluzione era molto più semplice ed a portata di mano.


A parte il piccolo dettaglio che stai commettendo un reato penale e che i dati che eventualmente troverai nei cellulari non li potrai MAI utilizzare legalmente, tanto meno in una causa di separazione ... cosa speri di trovarci, se mai ci troverai qualcosa ??



oriente70 ha detto:


> Hai buone speranze.
> Sarebbe stato meglio con le sim installate in quel periodo..e con i rispettivi caricabatterie.


Le SIM non contengono dati se non quei pochi contatti che è possibile memorizzare nella scarsissima quantità di memoria che hanno ... 
quella del carica batteria l'hai letta su Facebook vero ???


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe perdonato cose leggere ma mai una relazione vera ee propria perché significa che è finito tutto. Bene io ho fatto un tradimento piu leggero del suo che invece è durato un paio di anni. Com è sta cosa? E ora è innamorata persa di nuovo di me. A fa supposizioni so tutti bravi.



Dopo le "licenze sextimentali" capita che a conti fatti convenga il ritorno all'ovile.  
La verità è che avete tradito entrambi, lei in modo più profondo e duraturo, quindi anche se rappezzati restano i cocci.  Poi ognuno decide che tipo di vita di coppia vuole portare avanti, ma a mio avviso è come se in un edificio avesse ceduto la pietra quadrangolare, il primo temporale o la prima bufera di vento potrebbe minare definitivamente la base del rapporto. La domanda quindi è se convenga accettare un tentativo che parta acciaccato piuttosto che aprire una nuova via alla propria esistenza. Forse la risposta la potrebbe dare solo un sentimento residuo ancora in essere, ma ovviamente resterebbe un azzardo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Forse...ma magari sforzati a pensare la persona che ami che ti prende in giro da mesi o anni...che fa l amore la mattina con te e la sera con l altra ....e magari con te pensa all altra..poi mi dici. Se non è squallido questo....vedi tu vedi solo dal lato traditore non dall altro. Sapessi il mio errore quanto lo ammantavo di nobiltà e sentimento ai miei tempi...


Che pensa a un’altra quando sta con te non é detto intanto
Ripeto non sto dicendo che sia una cosa belllissima e che uno debba essere contento. Dico che io valuterei un tentativo di recupero che in altri casi non tenterei
Ma appunto ancora una volta è soggettivo


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A parte il piccolo dettaglio che stai commettendo un reato penale e che i dati che eventualmente troverai nei cellulari non li potrai MAI utilizzare legalmente, tanto meno in una causa di separazione ... cosa speri di trovarci, se mai ci troverai qualcosa ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per alimentare il cellulare senza rotture di scatole ... Visto che si parla del 2008


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo le "licenze sextimentali" capita che a conti fatti convenga il ritorno all'ovile.
> La verità è che avete tradito entrambi, lei in modo più profondo e duraturo, quindi anche se rappezzati restano i cocci.  Poi ognuno decide che tipo di vita di coppia vuole portare avanti, ma a mio avviso è come se in un edificio avesse ceduto la pietra quadrangolare, il primo temporale o la prima bufera di vento potrebbe minare definitivamente la base del rapporto. La domanda quindi è se convenga accettare un tentativo che parta acciaccato piuttosto che aprire una nuova via alla propria esistenza. Forse la risposta la potrebbe dare solo un sentimento residuo ancora in essere, ma ovviamente resterebbe un azzardo.


Siamo al 5 mese dalla scoperta...sentimenti ci sono (in verità lei dice mi amava anche durante  )....è presto per capire l evoluzione....certo se crolla tutto è un vero peccato perché è una bella storia che difficilmente potremmo rivivere con altri penso..( chi ci vede ci invidia per quanto siamo affiatati e ci vogliamo bene..pensa un po).. il problema ad oggi è la mia rabbia, incredulità e sentimenti molto altalenanti proporzionali all'evento secondo me..


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei un allegro traditore, mai tradito, che non ha mai amato?


Non mi nascondo dietro un dito. Cara la mia maestrina.


----------



## ologramma (28 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> In effetti il da tradita ho fato per scontato abbia fatto le stesse cose con lei che faceva e fa con me. Neppure ho chiesto.


vero ,tanto giri e rigiri sempre quello è , presupponendo che con il titolare o la titolare si è fatto tutto, poi se si sono fatte cose fuori del comune è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non mi nascondo dietro un dito. Cara la mia maestrina.


Ma perché, dire di provare qualcosa che vada oltre l'atto meccanico fa così brutto? Allora non capisco io.


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Siamo al 5 mese dalla scoperta...sentimenti ci sono (in verità lei dice mi amava anche durante  )....è presto per capire l evoluzione....certo se crolla tutto è un vero peccato perché è una bella storia che difficilmente potremmo rivivere con altri penso..( chi ci vede ci invidia per quanto siamo affiatati e ci vogliamo bene..pensa un po).. il problema ad oggi è la mia rabbia, incredulità e sentimenti molto altalenanti proporzionali all'evento secondo me..


Certo che amare un uomo mentre lo si tradisce comporta un dualismo psicologico pernicioso, comunque che la gente vi invidi poco ne cala, vedono la facciata non quello che avete dentro...
Se i sentimenti ci sono, valutate bene se sia il caso di provare, ma mi domando se quello che avevate era così speciale e stavate bene insieme come mai un tradimento tanto duraturo? Attenzione anche alla rabbia, se non riesci ad incanalarla non potrai gestire il rancore.  Sono basi non proprio solide per un rapporto stabile. Valuta con molta cura quanto sia valido e quanta sia invece la voglia di tenere in piedi un amore che appare unico ma che ha in sé il seme del dubbio.


----------



## Outdider (28 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che amare un uomo mentre lo si tradisce comporta un dualismo psicologico pernicioso, comunque che la gente vi invidi poco ne cala, vedono la facciata non quello che avete dentro...
> Se i sentimenti ci sono, valutate bene se sia il caso di provare, ma mi domando se quello che avevate era così speciale e stavate bene insieme come mai un tradimento tanto duraturo? Attenzione anche alla rabbia, se non riesci ad incanalarla non potrai gestire il rancore.  Sono basi non proprio solide per un rapporto stabile. Valuta con molta cura quanto sia valido e quanta sia invece la voglia di tenere in piedi un amore che appare unico ma che ha in sé il seme del dubbio.


30 e lode


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Col condizionale siamo tutti bravi....non sai cosa significa pensare a quante volte lo hanno fatto, alla percezione di quanto fosse irrinunciabile, al pensare che al crescere del tempo aumenta empatia, a quante volte sei stato preso in giro, al fatto se sia mai capitato lo stesso giorno tuo o il giorno del tuo anniversario....potrei andare avanti...per ore....altro ch.dieci minuti frettolosi un un bagno senza provare nulla che non esercizio fisico. Domandarsi perché non ti sei fermata...e sei andata avanti per mesi..anni magari....Io parlo perché vivo ciò...tu non lo vivi e fai supposizioni che restano tali. Sapessi quante convinzioni avevo fino a prima di tutto ciò. La relazione giustifica chi la fa e rende tutto nobile..chi la subisce prende na tranvata mai vista. Tu sei attrice e non puoi capire puoi solo parlare al condizionale





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece una moglie che fa saltare un matrimonio per un pompino gli facciamo la statua...


Siamo al punto di partenza qui nessuno degli attori si merita una statua ( al massimo la faccia di bronzo) ma rimango dell' idea che SE VUOI salvare un matrimonio , un rapporto non puoi metterti allo stesso livello di chi ha tradito
O puoi ... Per vendicarti, mollare l' ancora 
 non certo per ripartire da zero.
E non si tratta di perdonare... Ma proprio di decidere se ne vale la pena
Che fai decidi che una volta si può perdonare e due no? Una volta rotto il patto bisogna scendere a patti o mollare il piatto.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> *Cioè stai parlando dal punto di vista del morto?*
> 
> Il morto e' morto.
> Chi sopravvive ha differenti criteri per valutare chi ha ucciso un uomo.


48 
Ok, la moglie di random è meglio di lui perchè le è "capitato" di avere una relazione, non ha scelto nulla, poverina, ci si è trovata.... vuoi  dire di no ad una occasione così ghiotta? 
La situazione in cui si trovano è tutta colpa di lui che è andato a puttane col cervello e di fatto. 
Va bene così? Vi sentite meglio?


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe perdonato cose leggere ma mai una relazione vera ee propria perché significa che è finito tutto. Bene io ho fatto un tradimento piu leggero del suo che invece è durato un paio di anni. Com è sta cosa? E ora è innamorata persa di nuovo di me. A fa supposizioni so tutti bravi.


È che siamo strani forte... Io ho tradito per esasperazione e solo quando non c'era più nulla da salvare... Non esiste che mi ritrovi innamorata di nuovo di chi mi.ha (ho )/perso per strada


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> È che siamo strani forte... Io ho tradito per esasperazione e solo quando non c'era più nulla da salvare... Non esiste che mi ritrovi innamorata di nuovo di chi mi.ha (ho )/perso per strada


Perchè quando si parla soggettivamente di amore si pensa ciascuno ad un contenitore talmente ampio che si finisce per parlare di cose diverse.
E' la parola amore che è ambigua e soggettiva di per se.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> 48
> Ok, la moglie di random è meglio di lui perchè le è "capitato" di avere una relazione, non ha scelto nulla, poverina, ci si è trovata.... La situazione in cui si trovano è tutta colpa di lui che è andato a puttane col cervello e di fatto.
> Va bene così? Vi sentite meglio?


Non si tratta di colpe ma di scelte
Se tu scegli di darti al bere perché , poverino, tua moglie ti ha mollato con una figlia piccola fregandosene di come gestirai la situazione  sei migliore di lei se togli l'unico supporto alla piccola? No sei un irresponsabile quanto lei.
E... A proposito in questa storia che fine hanno fatto gli unici innocenti? Innominabili mentre la guerra continua?


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè quando si parla soggettivamente di amore si pensa ciascuno ad un contenitore talmente ampio che si finisce per parlare di cose diverse.
> E' la parola amore che è ambigua e soggettiva di per se.


 Più che soggettiva la parola amore è abusata ue fin troppo interpretabile anche se in fondo è un concetto  semplice; voglio il tuo bene senza perdere mai di vista il mio


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non si tratta di colpe ma di scelte
> Se tu scegli di darti al bere perché , poverino, tua moglie ti ha mollato con una figlia piccola fregandosene di come gestirai la situazione  sei migliore di lei se togli l'unico supporto alla piccola? No sei un irresponsabile quanto lei.
> E... A proposito in questa storia che fine hanno fatto gli unici innocenti? Innominabili mentre la guerra continua?


Sfondi una porta aperta, sono stato il primo a mettere l'accento sulle scelte. Mi è stato risposto pervicacemente che certe cose sono "capitate" e che c'è stata una differenza di responsabilità nelle varie scelte, come se si dovesse fare un processo per stabilire dei responsabili a scapito di altri. Io non ho mai parlato di "migliori", ho sempre messo in guardia in questo 3d persone che si ostinano a vedere nella moglie di random una che poverina ha commesso un errore una unica volta. Cosa che io non credo affatto, fosse solo per come ha affrontato lui nel tentare di spaventarlo e blandirlo.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Più che soggettiva la parola amore è abusata ue fin troppo interpretabile anche se in fondo è un concetto  semplice; voglio il tuo bene senza perdere mai di vista il mio


Beata te che hai trovato la quadra, pensa che si sono scritte biblioteche in proposito....


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta, sono stato il primo a mettere l'accento sulle scelte. Mi è stato risposto pervicacemente che certe cose sono "capitate" e che c'è stata una differenza di responsabilità nelle varie scelte, come se si dovesse fare un processo per stabilire dei responsabili a scapito di altri. Io non ho mai parlato di "migliori", ho sempre messo in guardia in questo 3d persone che si ostinano a vedere nella moglie di random una che poverina ha commesso un errore una unica volta. Cosa che io non credo affatto, fosse solo per come ha affrontato lui nel tentare di spaventarlo e blandirlo.


Sai cosa? È che noi conosciamo , e qui capita sempre, solo la campana sua (di Random) crediamo alle sue parole e facciamo nostra la sua interpretazione dei fatti, " giudichiamo " gli attori basandoci sulle sue sensazioni e deduzioni. 
Comunque sia rimango dell idea che a ognuno le proprie responsabilità ...e parlo per cognizione di causa. Ma questa è un altra storia ....


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Sai cosa? È che noi conosciamo , e qui capita sempre, solo la campana sua (di Random) crediamo alle sue parole e facciamo nostra la sua interpretazione dei fatti, " giudichiamo " gli attori basandoci sulle sue sensazioni e deduzioni.
> Comunque sia rimango dell idea che a ognuno le proprie responsabilità ...e parlo per cognizione di causa. Ma questa è un altra storia ....


Beh, pensa che qualche decina di post fa avevo persino scritto che sarebbe stato molto utile alla moglie di lui di leggere questo 3d..... E' chiaro che stiamo ascoltando solo una campana ma non abbiamo mica tanto altro su cui basarci.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beata te che hai trovato la quadra, pensa che si sono scritte biblioteche in proposito....


Si fin troppe... Non ho trovato la quadra solo un minimo di centratura
.. Per dire il mio uomo ora sta russando sonoramente sul divano 
Lo fa per disturbarmi o perché è stanco morto? Qualunque sia la ragione  se non riesco a dormire metto i tappi o sopporto finché crollo in ogni caso rispetto il suo riposo ... È così semplice....


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh, pensa che qualche decina di post fa avevo persino scritto che sarebbe stato molto utile alla moglie di lui di leggere questo 3d..... E' chiaro che stiamo ascoltando solo una campana ma non abbiamo mica tanto altro su cui basarci.


Lui ha scelto di scrivere qui e ha escluso lei dalla discussione ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non mi nascondo dietro un dito. Cara la mia maestrina.


Sei troppo solidale con i traditi per essere un traditore.
Per niente caro


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Si fin troppe... Non ho trovato la quadra solo un minimo di centratura
> .. Per dire il mio uomo ora sta russando sonoramente sul divano
> Lo fa per disturbarmi o perché è stanco morto? Qualunque sia la ragione  se non riesco a dormire metto i tappi o sopporto finché crollo in ogni caso rispetto il suo riposo ... È così semplice....


A volte mia moglie quando russo mi sveglia, cavolo non mi ama, adesso vado subito a dirgliene quattro.


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lui ha scelto di scrivere qui e ha escluso lei dalla discussione ...


Ci possiamo fare qualcosa?


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte mia moglie quando russo mi sveglia, cavolo non mi ama, adesso vado subito a dirgliene quattro.


Eh già...


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Eh già...


Lei (mia moglie) non lo sa, ma a volte russa anche lei......


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci possiamo fare qualcosa?


No se non .. Non prendere per oro colato quel che ci racconta... Come per tutti del resto compreso me se non valutare ,a nostro sentire, quel che lui racconta del suo sentire/ agire.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lei (mia moglie) non lo sa, ma a volte russa anche lei......


Pure io...


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No se non .. Non prendere per oro colato quel che ci racconta... Come per tutti del resto compreso me se non valutare ,a nostro sentire, quel che lui racconta del suo sentire/ agire.


Certo, concordo.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte mia moglie quando russo mi sveglia, cavolo non mi ama, adesso vado subito a dirgliene quattro.


È tardi!!! Magari domani


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Pure io...


E nemmeno lui ti sveglia.


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E nemmeno lui ti sveglia.


No... Vero è che quando dormo vado in coma.... La vedo dura


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> No... Vero è che quando dormo vado in coma.... La vedo dura


Allora è sicuramente vero amore il vostro. Tra poco vado a nanna pure io, è stata una giornata estenuante anche per me, .... spero di non russare......


----------



## Mariben (28 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora è sicuramente vero amore il vostro. Tra poco vado a nanna pure io, è stata una giornata estenuante anche per me, .... spero di non russare......


Buona notte
Non so se è vero amore ma ce lo.siamo guadagnato e non è stato gratis


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Buona notte
> Non so se è vero amore ma ce lo.siamo guadagnato e non è stato gratis


Ma come?.... Se legioni di filosofi si sono sperticate nell' affermare la gratuità di tanto nobile sentimento.....

Buonanotte anche a te Mariben, ti auguro serenità.


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come?.... Se legioni di filosofi si sono sperticate nell' affermare la gratuità di tanto nobile sentimento......
> Buonanotte anche a te Mariben, ti auguro serenità. [/QUOTE
> Dillo alla ex moglie che si becca metà del suo stipendio... Della serie pur di star sereni


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero ,tanto giri e rigiri sempre quello è , presupponendo che con il titolare o la titolare si è fatto tutto, poi se si sono fatte cose fuori del comune è un altro paio di maniche


Mah.
Secondo me non è mai uguale con persone diverse, ma me lo tengo per me...


----------



## disincantata (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me non è mai uguale con persone diverse, ma me lo tengo per me...



Avevo scritto un poema e 'ho perso.  Domani.

Mio marito mi reclama ahahah e'vero pero'!

Vuole sapere cos'ho da scrivere.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Alla 306esima pagina si fa sempre più strada in me questa convinzione.
Secondo me, la moglie di Random ha avuto una relazione un po' più coinvolgente anche come durata nel tempo rispetto a quello che ha raccontato, che per questo non ha saputo nascondere adeguatamente  ai suoi colleghi che si sono accorti di quanto stava accadendo mettendo insieme vari indizi. Ha dovuto pertanto dare spiegazioni alle persone coinvolte e come conseguenza questa situazione ha infastidito chi già ce l'aveva su con lei per altre ragioni, che appena ha avuto l'occasione ne ha approfittato per vendicarsi.
Certo mi suona strano che si aspettino 10 anni per farlo, quindi  secondo me i tempi sono diversi.
Inoltre, per un pompino basta una pausa pranzo e un auto in un parcheggio, evento che può avvenire tranquillamente senza che nessuno se ne accorga.
Se uno non è  scemo una relazione di breve durata in ufficio riesce a mantenerla segreta mentre è  più  complicato quando i tempi si allungano e la gente comincia a fare deduzioni osservandoti.
In ogni caso lei aveva il vantaggio di aver litigato con quello che sarebbe stato l'amante prima della relazione, o così almeno racconta. Un ottimo modo per fugare sospetti che invece  sembra non essere stato sfruttato. Strano.
Secondo me sui cellulari si troverà poco. Ne avrà avuto altri oppure avranno usato soprattutto mail o chat. 
I dieci anni con i figli non escludono niente.
Quanti hanno tradito malgrado la prole?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un poema e 'ho perso.  Domani.
> 
> Mio marito mi reclama ahahah e'vero pero'!
> 
> Vuole sapere cos'ho da scrivere.


Mia moglie dorme da due ore e mezza. Io ho messo a letto la figlia come al solito da solo.
Certo, se ci si dovesse veramente scegliere ogni giorno non credo che sarei così sicuro ogni volta di scegliere sempre lei...:carneval::sonar:


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che amare un uomo mentre lo si tradisce comporta un dualismo psicologico pernicioso, comunque che la gente vi invidi poco ne cala, vedono la facciata non quello che avete dentro...
> Se i sentimenti ci sono, valutate bene se sia il caso di provare, ma mi domando se quello che avevate era così speciale e stavate bene insieme come mai un tradimento tanto duraturo? Attenzione anche alla rabbia, se non riesci ad incanalarla non potrai gestire il rancore.  Sono basi non proprio solide per un rapporto stabile. Valuta con molta cura quanto sia valido e quanta sia invece la voglia di tenere in piedi un amore che appare unico ma che ha in sé il seme del dubbio.


Sul dualismo non so che dirti...lei lo dice convinta...per me anche è impossibile...Sul perché tradimento duraturo ...penso che può capitare che incominci ad avvicinarti a qualcuno in modo innocente, come un amico/a..vai avanti per mesi....e poi scatta qualcosa e poi ti ci leghi sempre più..specialmente se di carattere sei una persona che si lega ed affeziona facilmente (è capitato ad entrambi)....ti giri dietro ed è passato già un anno! Certo avrà inciso il periodo che vivevamo (litigi causa figlie piccole da gestire), le crisi personali lavorative, due lutti importanti, alcuni problemi nella famiglia di origine ecc...insomma una concomitanza di  fattori..una tempesta perfetta....che creano nel tempo distacco e aprono purtroppo, senza nemmeno accorgersene, un varco..ti ritrovi che a casa condividi sempre meno gioie, problemi ecc e lo fai con qualcun altro (tipicamente un/una collega che hai accanto per ore, con il quale ti sfoghi, ridi ecc senza la pesantezza della vita familiare fattafatta di pannolini, bollette e notti insonni) . Collega che magari sta vivendo stessa fase! E ciò unisce ancora di più.
È un gioco subdolo a cui partecipi convinto di gestirlo, ma poi è tipo sabbie mobili..e non ne esci più perché il tuo cervello oramai ha bisogno di quello svago, di quello star bene. Molto simile alle dipendenze da droga; sono errori che fai perché inesperto/a....io mai più voglio avvicinarmi al fuoco, perche so che puoi scottarti...e alle prime avances subito chiudo e non mi cerco nulla...perché ciò che ho è troppo prezioso. Concordo che chi ci vede vede la facciata manon fingiamo...e quando entrambi guardiamo questa parentesi ci sembra strano e molto dissonante dal ''Noi'' a cui siamo abituati da circa venticinque anni e che sentiamo ancora presente....lo avvertiamo come un momento ''assurdo e folle'' nella nostra storia....Nessuno dei due resterebbe per abitudine, paura, figlie o altro...non sappiamo vivere senza passione, tanto per.....Non so cosa ci riserva il futuro...vorrei solo la famosa pillola per dimenticare.


----------



## ologramma (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A volte mia moglie quando russo mi sveglia, cavolo non mi ama, adesso vado subito a dirgliene quattro.


lo dico anche alla mia ma lei sopporta stoicamente :sonar:  dopo crolla come Mariben


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sul dualismo non so che dirti...lei lo dice convinta...per me anche è impossibile...Sul perché tradimento duraturo ...penso che può capitare che incominci ad avvicinarti a qualcuno in modo innocente, come un amico/a..vai avanti per mesi....e poi scatta qualcosa e poi ti ci leghi sempre più..specialmente se di carattere sei una persona che si lega ed affeziona facilmente (è capitato ad entrambi)....ti giri dietro ed è passato già un anno! Certo avrà inciso il periodo che vivevamo (litigi causa figlie piccole da gestire), le crisi personali lavorative, due lutti importanti, alcuni problemi nella famiglia di origine ecc...insomma una concomitanza di  fattori..una tempesta perfetta....che creano nel tempo distacco e aprono purtroppo, senza nemmeno accorgersene, un varco..ti ritrovi che a casa condividi sempre meno gioie, problemi ecc e lo fai con qualcun altro (tipicamente un/una collega che hai accanto per ore, con il quale ti sfoghi, ridi ecc senza la pesantezza della vita familiare fattafatta di pannolini, bollette e notti insonni) . Collega che magari sta vivendo stessa fase! E ciò unisce ancora di più.
> È un gioco subdolo a cui partecipi convinto di gestirlo, ma poi è tipo sabbie mobili..e non ne esci più perché il tuo cervello oramai ha bisogno di quello svago, di quello star bene. Molto simile alle dipendenze da droga; sono errori che fai perché inesperto/a....io mai più voglio avvicinarmi al fuoco, perche so che puoi scottarti...e alle prime avances subito chiudo e non mi cerco nulla...perché ciò che ho è troppo prezioso. Concordo che chi ci vede vede la facciata manon fingiamo...e quando entrambi guardiamo questa parentesi ci sembra strano e molto dissonante dal ''Noi'' a cui siamo abituati da circa venticinque anni e che sentiamo ancora presente....lo avvertiamo come un momento ''assurdo e folle'' nella nostra storia....Nessuno dei due resterebbe per abitudine, paura, figlie o altro...non sappiamo vivere senza passione, tanto per.....Non so cosa ci riserva il futuro...vorrei solo la famosa pillola per dimenticare.


Il dualismo l’ho vissuto e quindi penso sia possibile. 
Mi è piciaiuta molto la parte in cui dici che ti fermi perché sai quanto hai
Ecco il rischio di queste storie é di perdere di vista quello che abbiamo o confondere i ruoli. A quel punto il rischio di non avere più chiaro così sia davvero importante è un attimo ....


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei troppo solidale con i traditi per essere un traditore.
> Per niente caro


Noooo. Solo contro le persone ipocrite. Carolina docet. Nocciolina ridocet.
Ciao maestrina


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Certo che amare un uomo mentre lo si tradisce comporta un dualismo psicologico pernicioso*


Mai letto "Il fantasma dell'opera" o anche solo visto il musical/film?
Duplici poli d'attrazione.
Innocenza e lussuria. Male e bene. Libertà o indipendenza? 
Qual è la scelta giusta alla fine?
E quali sacrifici comporta? E come si riesce a fare una scelta?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta, sono stato il primo a mettere l'accento sulle scelte. Mi è stato risposto pervicacemente che certe cose sono "capitate" e che c'è stata una differenza di responsabilità nelle varie scelte, come se si dovesse fare un processo per stabilire dei responsabili a scapito di altri. Io non ho mai parlato di "migliori", ho sempre messo in guardia in questo 3d persone che si ostinano a vedere nella moglie di random una che poverina ha commesso un errore una unica volta. Cosa che io non credo affatto, fosse solo per come ha affrontato lui nel tentare di spaventarlo e blandirlo.


Anche io la penso così. 
Random è molto infuriato (giustamente), ma se lei gli racconta che è pentita amaramente e che ama solo lui, io credo che random perdona tutto anche 10 anni di tradimenti.
Sento in lui tanta rabbia ma anche tanta volontà di trovare giustificazioni al comportamento della moglie per poterla perdonare. 
La storia con i problemi sul lavoro la da lui stesso come giustificazione. Ma se ogni problema sul lavoro portasse ad un tradimento....
Un ufficio intero non viene coinvolto in un tradimento monouso; secondo me è stata una lunga relazione e neanche l’unica. Lo penso basandomi sulle reazioni di lei dopo la scoperta. Prepotenza e cattiveria... e un traditore per il rispetto del dolore che ha provocato dovrebbe comportarsi diversamente.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> 48
> Ok, la moglie di random è meglio di lui perchè le è "capitato" di avere una relazione, non ha scelto nulla, poverina, ci si è trovata.... vuoi  dire di no ad una occasione così ghiotta?
> La situazione in cui si trovano è tutta colpa di lui che è andato a puttane col cervello e di fatto.
> Va bene così? Vi sentite meglio?


E chi ha mai detto che lei è senza colpa? Almeno io no di sicuro. Sono la prima a dire che lui ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per valutare il futuro del suo rapporto.
E di tutelarsi, anche.
Andare con un'altra  "in risposta" allo sbaglio (SBAGLIO) della moglie, per me, resta un errore più grande, si. Ha sbagliato verso se stesso  (dubito che andare con un'altra per ripicca sia una scelta proficua per sé, anzitutto), e ha sbagliato verso la moglie. E questo sia che decida di restarci insieme, sia che al contrario voglia troncare.
E questo anzitutto perché anche in una separazione va cercato e perseguito un dialogo il più possibile sereno, SOPRATTUTTO se hai la responsabilità di figli.
Nessun  "poverino" al di fuori di loro, nel mio discorso, come vedi.

Responsabilità. Questa sconosciuta. Se tu sbagli, ti ripago con un altro sbaglio. E te lo dico pure. Ribadisco: responsabilità ora vorrebbe che anziché pensare a ciò che è morto, sia il caso di pensare a ciò che resta, a prescindere dalla decisione finale  (separarsi e' un diritto).

Poi fai un po' tu.


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A parte il piccolo dettaglio che stai commettendo un reato penale e che i dati che eventualmente troverai nei cellulari non li potrai MAI utilizzare legalmente, tanto meno in una causa di separazione ... cosa speri di trovarci, se mai ci troverai qualcosa ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli è stato detto ma niente ... Avanti come un caterpillar.. Forse non sa che se la moglie lo viene a sapere lo può  denunciare per violazione della privacy oltre all' assoluta certezza che non potrebbe utilizzare nessun dato in una causa, e poi vorrei proprio vedere quale giudice prenderebbe in cosiderazione le prove di un tradimento di 10 anni fa


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo penso basandomi sulle reazioni di lei dopo la scoperta. Prepotenza e cattiveria... e un traditore per il rispetto del dolore che ha provocato dovrebbe comportarsi diversamente.


Io non penso che "un traditore" definisca in toto una personalità.

Ci sono molte testimonianze che ho letto di persone che hanno comunque "attaccato" anche se colte in fallo

Ma non è una caratteristica del "traditore" è proprio una connotazione comportamentale che emerge quando si viene colti in fallo (cambia con "un ladro" oppure con "uno che ritarda all'appuntamento" oppure .. vedi tu  )


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Gli è stato detto ma niente ... Avanti come un caterpillar.. Forse non sa che se la moglie lo viene a sapere lo può  denunciare per violazione della privacy oltre all' assoluta certezza che non potrebbe utilizzare nessun dato in una causa, e poi vorrei proprio vedere quale giudice prenderebbe in cosiderazione le prove di un tradimento di 10 anni fa


E' illegale, concordo.

Però capisco la voglia di random di sapere se la moglie ha avuto una sbandata nei tempi e modi che ha ammesso, oppure una lunga relazione, o tante altre storie. Quei dati in sé non li puoi certo usare in tribunale, ma magari servono come base di partenza per reperire prove legali.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Mi sembra lo stesso problema della legittima difesa... Ognuno di noi nel momento che si vede minacciato reagisce secondo quello che gli frulla per la testa.
Random ha sbagliato ad andare con una escort ma se in quel momento a deciso in quella maniera e stato un suo modo per reagire  al tradimento.

La famiglia e i figli sono sia del traditore che del tradito ..


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' illegale, concordo.
> 
> Però capisco la voglia di random di sapere se la moglie ha avuto una sbandata nei tempi e modi che ha ammesso, oppure una lunga relazione, o tante altre storie. Quei dati in sé non li puoi certo usare in tribunale, ma magari servono come base di partenza per reperire prove legali.


Penso che voglia solo verificare la sincerità di chi ha accanto.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Marzo 2018)

Random, continua ad indagare e lascia stare chi ti accusa di aver fatto la cazzata più pesante tu andando con una escort, minimizzando le porcate che ha fatto e detto tua moglie. Lascia stare anche chi continua a dire che lei ha fatto un errore . A me viene da ridere a leggere tutto questo. Vai avanti, indaga se vuoi e comportati come meglio credi. Qui dentro, come ho sempre detto, ci sono troppi filosofi da 4 soldi. Guarda hai fatti ed a quello che è accaduto. Il resto conta zero. Devi anche sentirti libero di sfancularla.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso problema della legittima difesa... Ognuno di noi nel momento che si vede minacciato reagisce secondo quello che gli frulla per la testa.
> Random ha sbagliato ad andare con una escort ma se in quel momento a deciso in quella maniera e stato un suo modo per reagire  al tradimento.
> 
> La famiglia e i figli sono sia del traditore che del tradito ..


La legittima difesa presuppone la pressoché totale  "contemporaneità" di azione e reazione.

E un pericolo per sé.

In questo caso è proprio fuorviante parlarne, secondo me.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> La legittima difesa presuppone la pressoché totale  "contemporaneità" di azione e reazione.
> 
> E un pericolo per sé.
> 
> In questo caso è proprio fuorviante parlarne, secondo me.


Peccato che il cornuto è sempre l'ultimo a sapere


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Peccato che il cornuto è sempre l'ultimo a sapere


E quindi?

Ricambi non solo con egual moneta (il che, al limite, passi...), ma lo dici all'altra, all'inno del  "però io sono sincero"???

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E chi ha mai detto che lei è senza colpa? Almeno io no di sicuro. Sono la prima a dire che lui ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per valutare il futuro del suo rapporto.
> E di tutelarsi, anche.
> Andare con un'altra  "in risposta" allo sbaglio (SBAGLIO) della moglie, per me, resta un errore più grande, si. Ha sbagliato verso se stesso  (dubito che andare con un'altra per ripicca sia una scelta proficua per sé, anzitutto), e ha sbagliato verso la moglie. E questo sia che decida di restarci insieme, sia che al contrario voglia troncare.
> E questo anzitutto perché anche in una separazione va cercato e perseguito un dialogo il più possibile sereno, SOPRATTUTTO se hai la responsabilità di figli.
> ...


Quando è emerso il tradimento da me subito, io ho evitato di fare errori.
Non ho reagito violentemente contro mia moglie.
Non ho spifferato al marito della capa che l'ha aiutata tutti i tradimenti che aveva subito.
Ho cercato il più possibile di pensare a mia figlia e a tutte le conseguenze di eventuali decisioni.
Non sono andato con altre donne.
Sono venuto qui a confrontarmi.
Quando le cose andavano male ho cercato una via d'uscita con lei, le ho anche proposta una separazione consensuale che ha rifiutato, un accordo economico che non ha accettato. 
Come unica forma di coercizione ho preteso la fedeltà e la sincerità che mi è arrivata in maniera, diciamo, non proprio puntuale...
Sono stato male e ho passato notti insonni, quando lei si addormentava tranquilla alle 22 come al solito.
L'ho aiutata poi quando ha avuto problemi di salute, l'ho accompagnata dai medici, in ospedale.
Ho accettato una castità per due anni e una ripresina dell'attività sessuale "random", quando capita e quando ha voglia, ovvero raramente. Alla fine è arrivata a dirmi ti amo, certo.
Ma la sensazione di essere stato un utile dispensatore di attenzioni alla bisogna mi è rimasta dentro. E poi, perché una parte dovrebbe mostrare maturità quando l'altra non lo ha fatto?
Io ho uguali identiche facoltà di fare errori a mia volta. E uguale diritto di pretendere perdono quando mostro le mie bassezze. O altrettanto diritto di pretendere che non ve ne siano dalla controparte senza dover scegliere tra perdere tutto o accettare compromessi a mio sfavore.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Ricambi non solo con egual moneta (il che, al limite, passi...), ma lo dici all'altra, all'inno del  "però io sono sincero"???
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Non siamo tutti uguali... Lui ha sbagliato ok. La sua reazione catastrofica, infantile ecc è stata causata da un fattore esterno che ha minato la sua integrità..
E chi rompe paga e raccoglie i cocci ...


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Gli è stato detto ma niente ... Avanti come un caterpillar.. Forse non sa che se la moglie lo viene a sapere lo può  denunciare per violazione della privacy oltre all' assoluta certezza che non potrebbe utilizzare nessun dato in una causa, e poi vorrei proprio vedere quale giudice prenderebbe in cosiderazione le prove di un tradimento di 10 anni fa





Cielo ha detto:


> E' illegale, concordo.
> 
> Però capisco la voglia di random di sapere se la moglie ha avuto una sbandata nei tempi e modi che ha ammesso, oppure una lunga relazione, o tante altre storie. Quei dati in sé non li puoi certo usare in tribunale, ma magari servono come base di partenza per reperire prove legali.


Quello che serve ed è utile è SOLO sapere se la moglie è sincera adesso.
Nient'altro.
Non si riparte con una menzogna.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso problema della legittima difesa... Ognuno di noi nel momento che si vede minacciato reagisce secondo quello che gli frulla per la testa.
> Random ha sbagliato ad andare con una escort *ma se in quel momento a deciso in quella maniera e stato un suo modo per reagire  al tradimento.*
> 
> La famiglia e i figli sono sia del traditore che del tradito ..


Esatto.
Ha incanalato il suo desiderio di punirla in questa maniera.
Si dovrebbe ragionare se può aver senso punire un qualcuno che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata o no, al limite.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando è emerso il tradimento da me subito, io ho evitato di fare errori.
> Non ho reagito violentemente contro mia moglie.
> Non ho spifferato al marito della capa che l'ha aiutata tutti i tradimenti che aveva subito.
> Ho cercato il più possibile di pensare a mia figlia e a tutte le conseguenze di eventuali decisioni.
> ...


Non capisco perché accetti tutto questo...
Io in questa descrizione non vedo una donna che ama suo marito


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando è emerso il tradimento da me subito, io ho evitato di fare errori.
> Non ho reagito violentemente contro mia moglie.
> Non ho spifferato al marito della capa che l'ha aiutata tutti i tradimenti che aveva subito.
> Ho cercato il più possibile di pensare a mia figlia e a tutte le conseguenze di eventuali decisioni.
> ...


Ho provato anche io lo stare a occhi aperti a fissare il soffitto per ore con lei accanto che dormiva beata....questo sia durante tradimento quando intuivo ma non avevo certezze, sia dopo la scoperta, quando per circa un mese ho dormito un ora a notte e lei invece molto di piu. Quello che tu descrivi come atti di maturità li ho fatti anche io e con immenso dolore ...ma alle volte mi do solo del co#lione...perché solo io devo essere maturo ed ad esempio non spifferare tutto alla moglie di chi ha contributo a sconvolgere la mia vita? Perché devo salvare la sua famiglia quando lui seè n è sbattuto della mia? Chiariamo...non è colpa sua ma è correo...e dovrebbe patire come patisco io e mia moglie...ora invece gira beato... idem discorso figli...mi da forza il non volergli dare dolore...ma ci devo pensare io? E tu moglie non ci hai mai pensato quando ti organizzavi incontri? Io penso che spesso i tradimenti cosi violenti e sfacciati siano frutto della sicurezza che il partner ufficiale ti da...non avverti il rischio di perderlo....non lo apprezzi manco....quasi pensi..posso concedermi una vacanza...tanto lui e li...e non me lo gioco. Insomma Marco Ferradini docet...a tutte le età ...anche tra persone mature. E la controprova è la reazione alla scoperta....l altro ...l alternativa irrinunciabile si sgonfia come un palloncino bucato in pochi secondi...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi sembra un modo estremamente immaturo e provinciale di affrontare i rapporti con le altre persone......se il vostro contesto sociale richiede questo non so cosa dire.....o si reagisce o si subisce, subendo però si perdono persone importanti solo per dei pregiudizi


Provincialismo? Certo..... dall'inizio sta storia ne è pregna.
Ed anche un poco di maschilismo velato.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ha incanalato il suo desiderio di punirla in questa maniera.
> Si dovrebbe ragionare se può aver senso punire un qualcuno che ha fatto una cosa sbagliata o no, al limite.


Si, ma i traditori in quel momento non capiscono che non serve a nulla; il traditore non soffre se viene tradito a sua volta. Se hanno tradito è perché l’amore è venuto meno. Inoltre il tradito che vuole tradire per vendetta si fa male da solo perché lui non ha una predisposizione a tradire e fa qualcosa contro il suo modo di essere. Tradire di riflesso subito credo che faccia più male al tradito che al traditore che secondo me se ne infischia... ma certo può fare la sua sceneggiata per spostare la colpa sull’altro. 
Comunque credo che il tradito una volta superato il periodo difficile, faccia bene a cercare affetto e serenità altrove .
Il tradito ha bisogno soprattutto di affetto e tradire subito per vendetta significa fare sesso e non è quello che cerca una persona tradita.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco perché accetti tutto questo...
> Io in questa descrizione non vedo una donna che ama suo marito


Perché nonostante tutto la ami...perché senza lei vivresti male ...perché pensi di non incontrare un altra come lei..perché vuoi salvare la famiglia e figli....perché magari in una storia lunghissima può capitare....perché il futuro è incerto....ecc


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco perché accetti tutto questo...
> Io in questa descrizione non vedo una donna che ama suo marito


Io non vedo in nessuna persona che tradisce un profondo amore per il coniuge.
Poi c'è chi reagisce dissimulando, chi palesando maggiormente, ma è una questione caratteriale, nulla più.
Dietro il tradimento si nasconde una certa dose di egoismo mentre l'amore, per me, implica sacrificio.
Se non si è disposti a sacrificare qualcosa di sé per donarlo all'altro non si ama.
E in ogni caso, non basta credere di amare o amare per reggere una coppia.
Pensa al Fantasma dell'opera, al suo amore indiscutibile per Christine, un amore profondamente egoistico, che trova redenzione solo alla fine quando si dimostra capace di rinunciare a lei per accettare che sia felice con un altro.
E pensa quanto questo evento, il sacrificio,  sia raro nelle coppie, anche in quelle che pensano di amarsi ma dove è il benessere e l'attrazione a farlo credere.
Si pretende, si vuole, si desidera e se non si è più soddisfatti si cerca altrove, senza sensi di colpa.
Si è utili.
Io non vedo tanto amore in giro.
Passione, sesso, desiderio, benessere, dipendenza, uso dell'altro, sì.
Non amore. Specie alla mia età.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché nonostante tutto la ami...perché senza lei vivresti male ...perché pensi di non incontrare un altra come lei..perché vuoi salvare la famiglia e figli....perché magari in una storia lunghissima può capitare....perché il futuro è incerto....ecc


Diciamo che è difficile trovare donne che tradiscono senza scrupoli quando hanno vicino un uomo che le ama...quindi non si perde un granché. Certo le donne tradiscono più o meno come gli uomini.... ma tradire quando hai vicino un uomo fedele che ti ama ?
boh non lo capisco


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma i traditori in quel momento non capiscono che non serve a nulla; il traditore non soffre se viene tradito a sua volta. Se hanno tradito è perché l’amore è venuto meno. Inoltre il tradito che vuole tradire per vendetta si fa male da solo perché lui non ha una predisposizione a tradire e fa qualcosa contro il suo modo di essere. Tradire di riflesso subito credo che faccia più male al tradito che al traditore che secondo me se ne infischia... ma certo può fare la sua sceneggiata per spostare la colpa sull’altro.
> Comunque credo che il tradito una volta superato il periodo difficile, faccia bene a cercare affetto e serenità altrove .
> Il tradito ha bisogno soprattutto di affetto e tradire subito per vendetta significa fare sesso e non è quello che cerca una persona tradita.


Vero.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché nonostante tutto la ami...perché senza lei vivresti male ...perché pensi di non incontrare un altra come lei..perché vuoi salvare la famiglia e figli....perché magari in una storia lunghissima può capitare....perché il futuro è incerto....ecc


Sì.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non vedo in nessuna persona che tradisce un profondo amore per il coniuge.
> Poi c'è chi reagisce dissimulando, chi palesando maggiormente, ma è una questione caratteriale, nulla più.
> Dietro il tradimento si nasconde una certa dose di egoismo mentre l'amore, per me, implica sacrificio.
> Se non si è disposti a sacrificare qualcosa di sé per donarlo all'altro non si ama.
> ...


Capito ... rassegnato. 
Scusa Danny, ma che età hai per essere rassegnato ?
Mi sembra che hai una figlia piccola, quindi non devi avere molti anni...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La differenza c'è che con Andrea  Lei ha coinvolto più persone per fargli sto cazzo di pompino... Per appagamento personale.
> Random è andato con una mignotta senza coinvolgere nessuno per vendetta.


E lo ha fatto per mettersi sullo stesso piano di lei....
Per svalutarsi,come pensa che lei abbia fatto con quell'atto sconvolgente che, come ha raccontato, è stato nella coppia il punto di arrivo , la consacrazione dell'intimità ,della sessualità e della complicità.
Insomma, un portarsi allo stesso livello ,per dare a se stesso un giustificazione per tentare il recupero, per sentirsi in torto , per accettare il torto.... Questo supera la visione della "vendetta" così tanto condivisa da tutti e stigmatizzata per ciò che si può leggere dalla vicenda, basandosi solo sul concetto di azione/reazione.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è difficile trovare donne che tradiscono senza scrupoli quando hanno vicino un uomo che le ama...quindi non si perde un granché. Certo le donne tradiscono più o meno come gli uomini.... ma tradire quando hai vicino un uomo fedele che ti ama ?
> boh non lo capisco


Perché pensi che si tradisca per reazione e mancanze, non per soddisfazione di una propria inclinazione.
Conosco una persona che ha iniziato a tradire sin da quando era ragazza e lo ha fatto per tutta la vita, anche dopo il matrimonio, i figli.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché pensi che si tradisca per reazione e mancanze, non per soddisfazione di una propria inclinazione.
> Conosco una persona che ha iniziato a tradire sin da quando era ragazza e lo ha fatto per tutta la vita, anche dopo il matrimonio, i figli.


Si, vero ... una predisposizione “ genetica” a tradire, ma che può dipendere anche dal suo vissuto in famiglia... se ha avuto un padre che tradiva tutti i giorni gli sembrerà normale fare altrettanto


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, vero ... una predisposizione “ genetica” a tradire, ma che può dipendere anche dal suo vissuto in famiglia... se ha avuto un padre che tradiva tutti i giorni gli sembrerà normale fare altrettanto


No. Il padre è fedelissimo.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E lo ha fatto per mettersi sullo stesso piano di lei....
> Per svalutarsi,come pensa che lei abbia fatto con quell'atto sconvolgente che, come ha raccontato, è stato nella coppia il punto di arrivo , la consacrazione dell'intimità ,della sessualità e della complicità.
> Insomma, un portarsi allo stesso livello ,*per dare a se stesso un giustificazione per tentare il recupero, per sentirsi in torto , per accettare il torto...*. Questo supera la visione della "vendetta" così tanto condivisa da tutti e stigmatizzata per ciò che si può leggere dalla vicenda, basandosi solo sul concetto di azione/reazione.


Sì, anche.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E chi ha mai detto che lei è senza colpa? Almeno io no di sicuro. Sono la prima a dire che lui ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per valutare il futuro del suo rapporto.
> E di tutelarsi, anche.
> Andare con un'altra  "in risposta" allo sbaglio (SBAGLIO) della moglie, per me, resta un errore più grande, si. Ha sbagliato verso se stesso  (dubito che andare con un'altra per ripicca sia una scelta proficua per sé, anzitutto), e ha sbagliato verso la moglie. E questo sia che decida di restarci insieme, sia che al contrario voglia troncare.
> E questo anzitutto perché anche in una separazione va cercato e perseguito un dialogo il più possibile sereno, SOPRATTUTTO se hai la responsabilità di figli.
> ...





Cielo ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Ricambi non solo con egual moneta (il che, al limite, passi...), ma lo dici all'altra, all'inno del  "però io sono sincero"???
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Attenzione Un tradito/a non può sbagliare ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Attenzione Un tradito/a non può sbagliare ...


non ho capito


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho capito


Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... Ognuno reagisce a modo suo ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..

Troppo comodo


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... *Ognuno reagisce a modo suo* ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..
> 
> Troppo comodo


Per dire...
https://it.blastingnews.com/cronaca...-e-vaga-con-i-genitali-in-mano-001869119.html

Oppure
http://www.caffeinamagazine.it/la-s...sottopone-al-test-del-dna-per-smentire-tutto/
Decisamente preferibile la reazione di Random!
A meno che non si pretenda che alla scoperta di un tradimento non ci siano reazioni.
Io per esempio sono stato molto male fisicamente.
Ho convogliato il dolore su di me. Questa è stata la mia reazione.
Non la consiglio.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per dire...
> https://it.blastingnews.com/cronaca...-e-vaga-con-i-genitali-in-mano-001869119.html
> Decisamente preferibile la reazione di Random!


E che je voi di..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... Ognuno reagisce a modo suo ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..
> 
> Troppo comodo


Quello che conta è come viene recepita dalla moglie.

Si può pure stabilire che tutte le azioni che scaturiscono da una reazione in fondo sono tutte assimilabili, perché ormai il tradito ha automaticamente acquisito diritto a fare tutto (c'è da chiedersi se lo voleva ardentemente fare anche prima, ma si conteneva per "rispetto Delle norme contrattuali" ma vabbè.. sciocchezze..)

[video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che conta è come viene recepita dalla moglie.
> 
> Si può pure stabilire che tutte le azioni che scaturiscono da una reazione in fondo sono tutte assimilabili, perché ormai il tradito ha automaticamente acquisito diritto a fare tutto (*c'è da chiedersi se lo voleva ardentemente fare anche prima, ma si conteneva per "rispetto Delle norme contrattuali" ma vabbè.. sciocchezze..)
> *
> [video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


 hai ragione!!!


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... Ognuno reagisce a modo suo ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..
> 
> Troppo comodo


Tutti possono sbagliare, fare cazzate, comportarsi da merde.
(sto parlando in generale)

Sentirsi immacolati o nel giusto, nonostante gli sbagli e le cazzate, è un altro paio di maniche.

Se rispondo con una sberla ad un pugno, non dico che non possa essere una reazione comprensibile o che non valuto le attenuanti... per dire.
 Ma ho certamente meno “ragione” di prima.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che conta è come viene recepita dalla moglie.
> 
> Si può pure stabilire che tutte le azioni che scaturiscono da una reazione in fondo sono tutte assimilabili, perché ormai il tradito ha automaticamente acquisito *diritto* a fare tutto (c'è da chiedersi se lo voleva ardentemente fare anche prima, ma si conteneva per "rispetto Delle norme contrattuali" ma vabbè.. sciocchezze..)


Beh, è come dire che se il vicino di casa ti ha tenuto sveglio fino alle 4 di notte suonando la tromba, tu sei in torto se alla mattina alle 6 ti metti a far andare la lavatrice.
Non è che hai acquisito un diritto, ovvero quello di usare una lavatrice, semplicemente dopo aver subito un torto non ti si può fare una colpa se ti fai un po' i cazzi tuoi.
E se io che suono la tromba se mi metto a rompere i coglioni perché mi hai svegliato alle 6 sono solo uno stronzo.
PS Noi in casa si studia canto. E siamo molto rumorosi e tolleranti non per niente.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che conta è come viene recepita dalla moglie.
> 
> Si può pure stabilire che tutte le azioni che scaturiscono da una reazione in fondo sono tutte assimilabili, perché ormai il tradito ha automaticamente acquisito diritto a fare tutto (c'è da chiedersi se lo voleva ardentemente fare anche prima, ma si conteneva per "rispetto Delle norme contrattuali" ma vabbè.. sciocchezze..)
> 
> [video=youtube;ln7FxQqTv0c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln7FxQqTv0c[/video]


Ma pure sticazzi mo devo stare attento a non turbare la sensibilità del traditore..
Se lo dovessi fare sarebbe solo per i figli...per limitare i danni ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... Ognuno reagisce a modo suo ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..
> 
> Troppo comodo


 il tradito dovrebbe almeno prendersi del tempo per capire cosa fare. A caldo , inutile dire , si fanno sempre molti danni.
Capisco che non si è in grado di razionaliizare, però è fondamentale sbollire


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutti possono sbagliare, fare cazzate, comportarsi da merde.
> (sto parlando in generale)
> 
> Sentirsi immacolati o nel giusto, nonostante gli sbagli e le cazzate, è un altro paio di maniche.
> ...


Ed è anche meglio, secondo me.
Perché dopo un tradimento un po' di equilibrio negli sbagli ci vuole...
Così, per capire alla fine che si è tutti e due imperfetti. E avvicinarsi di più, se si riesce.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tradito dovrebbe almeno prendersi del tempo per capire cosa fare. A caldo , inutile dire , si fanno sempre molti danni.
> Capisco che non si è in grado di razionaliizare, però è fondamentale sbollire


Sarebbe auspicabile ragionare ...ma quando vedi crollare quello che si è costruito prendere tempo non è da tutti..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile ragionare ...ma quando vedi crollare quello che si è costruito prendere tempo non è da tutti..


ma a caldo si perde il controllo e la ragione. Ci sta la sfuriata, ma poi devi prendere tempo.
Random ha fatto più casino e confusione di quanto avrebbe dovuto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma pure sticazzi mo devo stare attento a non turbare la sensibilità del traditore..
> Se lo dovessi fare sarebbe solo per i figli...per limitare i danni ..


A parte che "il traditore" non è un asettico personaggio di un film, ma il tuo partner

Qui non si tratta di turbare altrui sensibilità, ma di "parlare di sé" a un certo livello


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è difficile trovare donne che tradiscono senza scrupoli quando hanno vicino un uomo che le ama...quindi non si perde un granché. Certo le donne tradiscono più o meno come gli uomini.... ma tradire quando hai vicino un uomo fedele che ti ama ?
> boh non lo capisco


Non saprei cosa dirti....certo è stata fedele per venti anni...e così io....e a distanza di poco abbiamo entrambi cercato fuori qualcosa...e credimi entrambi non lo avevamo mai messo in conto...lei ancora più rigida di me..mai dire mai. Ora tocca vedere se è l'inizio della fine o una parentesi nella nostra vita di coppia...so solo che ci guardiamo indietro e siamo increduli...come se fosse successo ad altri e non noi.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Non c'è niente di peggio per ripartire di un tradito che si sente eternamente migliore del traditore.
Di un tradito che si erge a giudice perenne.
Che infligge orde di risentimento e rancore, afflizioni verbali reiterate.
E' una condizione di disequilibrio sterile nel tempo.
Ed è anche criticabile quel sentirsi, da parte di chi crede di non aver fatto errori, privato di qualsiasi compensazione.
Sì, è utile sporcarsi un po'.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, è come dire che se il vicino di casa ti ha tenuto sveglio fino alle 4 di notte suonando la tromba, tu sei in torto se alla mattina alle 6 ti metti a far andare la lavatrice.
> Non è che hai acquisito un diritto, ovvero quello di usare una lavatrice, semplicemente dopo aver subito un torto non ti si può fare una colpa se ti fai un po' i cazzi tuoi.
> E se io che suono la tromba se mi metto a rompere i coglioni perché mi hai svegliato alle 6 sono solo uno stronzo.
> PS Noi in casa si studia canto. E siamo molto rumorosi e tolleranti non per niente.


Non sono d'accordo Danny

Il vicino di casa da benissimo che tu lo senti

Tua moglie (o la mia) quando han fatto quel che han fatto, non volevano affatto "farsi sentire" come il vicino

Sennò venivano a trombare in casa nel salotto mentre tu eri all'ingresso

Capisco il volersi a tutti i costi "mettere al centro" di una tavola a un pranzo nel quale, viceversa, non si è stati invitati

Ma sarebbe invece la prima cosa di cui prendere atto, secondo me

Che non non eravamo invitati

E invece ci si sente gli ospiti di onore, trattati male


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma a caldo si perde il controllo e la ragione. Ci sta la sfuriata, ma poi devi prendere tempo.
> Random ha fatto più casino e confusione di quanto avrebbe dovuto.


Ginevra non siamo tutti uguali..


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

https://www.internazionale.it/notizie/2015/07/20/tradimento-esther-pere      ''La maggior parte delle persone con le quali lavoro non sono impenitenti libertini. Spesso sono persone che credono profondamente nella monogamia, perlomeno per il loro partner. Ma si trovano in conflitto tra i loro valori e i loro comportamenti. Spesso sono persone che sono state fedeli per decenni, ma che un giorno superano il confine che non credevano avrebbero mai oltrepassato, rischiando di perdere tutto. Ma per quale miraggio? Le avventure sono tradimenti, e sono anche l’espressione di un desiderio e di una perdita. Nel cuore di un’avventura, spesso troverai il desiderio e la voglia di un legame emotivo, della novità, della libertà, dell’autonomia, dell’intensità sessuale, del desiderio di riconquistare parti perdute di noi stessi o il tentativo di riportare indietro la vitalità di fronte a una perdita e a una tragedia.''


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Danny
> 
> Il vicino di casa da benissimo che tu lo senti
> 
> ...


No, Skorpio.
Non hanno pensato che io "potessi sentirli".
Non hanno pensato di avere dei vicini.
Si sono comportati come abitassero in una villetta da soli.
Non facciamo inutili sofismi, dai, che sia io che te sappiamo cosa vuol dire tradire.


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ed è anche meglio, secondo me.
> Perché dopo un tradimento un po' di equilibrio negli sbagli ci vuole...
> Così, per capire che si è tutti e due imperfetti. E avvicinarsi di più, se si riesce.


Non è necessario commettere degli errori per avere questa consapevolezza, però.

Io credo che un grande ostacolo alla ricostruzione possa essere l’arroccamento su una posizione di superiorità morale del tradito (comprensibilmente). E il non scendere.
Non valutare sinceramente le posizioni di entrambi nel rapporto. 

Certe persone a questa “elevatura” ci si affezionano, come ad aver acquisito una sorta di credito illimitato. 
E credo che alcune vi restino nonostante i propri, di sbagli.

Non tutti imparano qualcosa da ciò che scelgono di vivere.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte che "il traditore" non è un asettico personaggio di un film, ma il tuo partner
> 
> Qui non si tratta di turbare altrui sensibilità, ma di "parlare di sé" a un certo livello


Il traditore nel momento che viene scoperto  per me è uno sconosciuto, estraneo.
Se poi ci sono i figli da tutelare allora è un'altro discorso.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è necessario commettere degli errori per avere questa consapevolezza, però.
> 
> Io credo che un grande ostacolo alla ricostruzione possa essere l’arroccamento su una posizione di superiorità morale del tradito (comprensibilmente). E il non scendere.
> Non valutare sinceramente le posizioni di entrambi nel rapporto.
> ...


Esatto.
Però è anche vero che se non è necessario sempre commettere errori, c'è chi invece sente il bisogno di farli.
A questo punto vado controcorrente e ne ammetto l'utilità.
Basta alla fine capire che quello che si è fatto contribuisce ad abbassare il livello di stima nell'altro e, da una posizione più o meno simile, ripartire.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, Skorpio.
> Non hanno pensato che io "potessi sentirli".
> Non hanno pensato di avere dei vicini.
> Si sono comportati come abitassero in una villetta da soli.
> Non facciamo inutili sofismi, dai, che sia io che te sappiamo cosa vuol dire tradire.


Se per te avere una compagna che ti dice "oh io venerdì esco con Gianni, quello che mi tira, non so se rientro, pensa tu alla casa, ah.. e non rompermi con SMS, quando sono fuori con Gianni non voglio essere disturbata"

È la stessa cosa di una compagna che cerca di nasconderti quello che farà in quella uscita..

Beh.. ne prendo atto

Ma non è un sofismo

Noi non eravamo "invitati" .. è così, capisco che innervosisca, ma è così.

Ne va preso atto. Al netto di ogni scelta


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il traditore nel momento che viene scoperto  per me è uno sconosciuto, estraneo.
> Se poi ci sono i figli da tutelare allora è un'altro discorso.


Siamo tutti sconosciuti..  il conosciuto è quello che si mostra.
E in coppia come ovunque si mostra una parte, nascondendone altre.

Una relazione clandestina, per sua definizione, non si può mostrare al partner

Non sarebbe più clandestina


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo una questione inutile sul fatto che Random sia andato a Escort... Ognuno reagisce a modo suo ...non c'è nessuna regola sul perché  si fanno le corna .. ma il chi le subisce deve stare attento a come si comporta dopo la scoperta..  Troppo comodo


  Si chiama - ATTRIBUZIONE DI DIGNITA ALL' ERRORE - Ed è un concetto sconosciuto ai più anche in questo forum, anche a persone che dovrebbero averlo ben chiaro per esperienza o vissuto personale. O meglio, è un concetto largamente adoperato anche qui..... a senso unico.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco, più di 300 pagine per continuare a colpevolizzare random per la escort quando tutto questo casino è nato per colpa della moglie.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Se per te avere una compagna che ti dice "oh io venerdì esco con Gianni, quello che mi tira, non so se rientro, pensa tu alla casa, ah.. e non rompermi con SMS, quando sono fuori con Gianni non voglio essere disturbata"*
> 
> È la stessa cosa di una compagna che cerca di nasconderti quello che farà in quella uscita..
> 
> ...


Ma perché,  quella del neretto è una "compagna"?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si chiama - ATTRIBUZIONE DI DIGNITA ALL' ERRORE - Ed è un concetto sconosciuto ai più anche in questo forum, anche a persone che dovrebbero averlo ben chiaro per esperienza o vissuto personale. O meglio, è un concetto largamente adoperato anche qui..... a senso unico.


La dignità per me la puoi dare in un unico modo, con la piena assunzione di quanto hai fatto, come scelta tua autonoma e libera.

Riconoscendo che si.. lo volevi, lo desideravi, ha cercato di farlo senza procurare danni al partner, non sei riuscito..

Random non ha presentato alla moglie la cosa come errore

Non è stato scoperto

Anzi.. ha esibito il suo "errore" quasi con fierezza, e con lo scopo DICHIARATO di colpire la moglie

Sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché,  quella del neretto è una "compagna"?


Ah io nn lo so...

Io so di me.

Secondo me ci sono compagni così

Io ne conosco uno, mi ha fatto pure il regalo di nozze a suo tempo

A sua moglie diceva: io esco, e non so se torno, non voglio essere disturbato

Una volta so che GLI punto' anche il fucile alla gola perché faceva storie..

Ah.. per inciso, era un ragazzo generosissimo, e faceva  volontariato


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Pazzesco, più di 300 pagine per continuare a colpevolizzare random per la escort quando tutto questo casino è nato per colpa della moglie.


Perché tutti quanti abbiamo paura di essere giudicati.
Il tradito dall'amante, il traditore dal tradito e così via.
Se pensiamo a quella famosa "mostrizzazione" di cui si è tanto parlato.
E' un darsi addosso per stemperare le proprie colpe.
In fin dei conti tutti sperano di non essere giudicati mai e che quando capita di essere assolti.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di aggiungere è che Random ora non deve sentirsi migliore di sua moglie.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti sconosciuti..  il conosciuto è quello che si mostra.
> E in coppia come ovunque si mostra una parte, nascondendone altre.
> 
> Una relazione clandestina, per sua definizione, non si può mostrare al partner
> ...


E allora giochiamo a poker è mejo.
Vivere con il sospetto che la controparte mi inculi resto solo..
Se vuoi vivere con me ok ma se vuoi andare in "vacanza" la porta di casa è sempre aperta.
Ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole ma almeno deve rispettare la persona che gli sta accanto..


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si chiama - ATTRIBUZIONE DI DIGNITA ALL' ERRORE - Ed è un concetto sconosciuto ai più anche in questo forum, anche a persone che dovrebbero averlo ben chiaro per esperienza o vissuto personale. O meglio, è un concetto largamente adoperato anche qui..... a senso unico.


E chi lo fa notare va contromano


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La dignità per me la puoi dare in un unico modo, con la piena assunzione di quanto hai fatto, come scelta tua autonoma e libera.  Riconoscendo che si.. lo volevi, lo desideravi, ha cercato di farlo senza procurare danni al partner, non sei riuscito..  Random non ha presentato alla moglie la cosa come errore  Non è stato scoperto  Anzi.. ha esibito il suo "errore" quasi con fierezza, e con lo scopo DICHIARATO di colpire la moglie  Sbaglio?


 Parlo di altro. Sto parlando del fatto che a restituire dignità al suo errore è la situazione di marasma in cui si è trovato, in questo intendo è comprensibile quello che ha fatto e non certo per dire che il suo non è stato un errore (non lo ho mai detto) Ma qui dentro ci si comporta come i passanti che vedono uno steso a terra morto e che guardano il cielo per vedere da dove è arrivato il meteorite. In ogni caso sono piuttosto stanco di ripetermi ad ibidum .....


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah io nn lo so...
> 
> Io so di me.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, non presentarmi donne così, nel caso.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora giochiamo a poker è mejo.
> Vivere con il sospetto che la controparte mi inculi resto solo..
> Se vuoi vivere con me ok ma se vuoi andare in "vacanza" la porta di casa è sempre aperta.
> Ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole ma almeno deve rispettare la persona che gli sta accanto..


Eh ma non è a me che devi fare questo discorso.. 

Io non c'entro nulla :rotfl:

Io vedo quel che propone il mondo, e traggo conclusioni

Penso che aspirare alla sicurezza che richiedi tu, sia molto ambizioso..

Poi.. a discorsi soni tutti bravi... E tutti trasparenti


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma non è a me che devi fare questo discorso..
> 
> Io non c'entro nulla :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Generalizzare non serve ... 
A me di quello che propone il mondo non me ne frega o meglio  cerco di vedere solo il buono che viene proposto.
Aspirare alla sicurezza non è semplice ..giusto è più facile tradire.. e sotterrare i problemi di una coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlo di altro. Sto parlando del fatto che a restituire dignità al suo errore è la situazione di marasma in cui si è trovato, in questo intendo è comprensibile quello che ha fatto e non certo per dire che il suo non è stato un errore (non lo ho mai detto) Ma qui dentro ci si comporta come i passanti che vedono uno steso a terra morto e che guardano il cielo per vedere da dove è arrivato il meteorite. In ogni caso sono piuttosto stanco di ripetermi ad ibidum .....


Quella è una operazione (restituire dignità al suo errore) che è tutta in capo a lui


Noi possiamo esplorare i moti che lo hanno fatto agire così.. siamo comunque "fuori" da un rapporto relazionale con lui

Si può sputare in faccia all'altro
E dopo 2 giorni tornare a mangiare nel "piatto" dove si è sputato

La dignità io la vedo una cosa molto interna

A me non fa ne caldo ne freddo che sia andato con una escort, quanto il fatto che lo abbia scientemente fatto per (provare a) ferirla

Poteva anche pisciare sulla preziosa tela ad olio dipinta dalla mamma di lei in salotto, ed alla quale teneva tantissimo (per dire)

Un mio amico (tuo conterraneo che viveva qui) la moglie, scappando, gli rubo un quadro di famiglia per fargli dolore

E lui ne era davvero ossessionato, quel quadro è stato al centro di una loro battaglia legale per anni


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Generalizzare non serve ...
> A me di quello che propone il mondo non me ne frega o meglio  cerco di vedere solo il buono che viene proposto.
> Aspirare alla sicurezza non è semplice ..giusto è più facile tradire.. e sotterrare i problemi di una coppia.


Si ma non è colpa mia, eh?.. :rotfl:

Io dico quello che vedo (se ci vedo bene non so)

Poi se uno si vuole girare di là, va bene..


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè, non presentarmi donne così, nel caso.


Che dirti.. credo che si scoprano queste cose

In genere uno si presenta bene

Bravi tutti


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma non è colpa mia, eh?.. :rotfl:
> 
> Io dico quello che vedo (se ci vedo bene non so)
> 
> Poi se uno si vuole girare di là, va bene..


La colpa è tua


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La colpa è tua


:rotfl:

A volte fa parte del mio lavoro prendermi le colpe, per consentire ad altri di girare col culetto pulito

Però mi devono pagare .. e costo caro :rotfl:


----------



## random (29 Marzo 2018)

Alla fine non ci si capisce poi molto. Risultano cancellati alcuni sms tra i ricevuti, circa una decina, nessuno tra gli inviati, da entrambi i cellulari. In tutti e due i casi sono riferiti all'ultimo periodo di utilizzo, ossia rispettivamente la fine del 2007 e la seconda metà del 2008. il particolare inquietante è che il numero sembra essere sempre lo stesso. Dico sembra perchè i numeri appaiano incompleti, ma essendo sempre lo stesso numero siamo riusciti a scoprirlo. Il testo degli sms è andato perso. Si è salvato praticamente solo un "ciao". Il numero non è memorizzato, quindi non è stato possibile associarlo a nessun nome. Abbiamo provato a chiamarlo ed ha risposto una ragazza che ha detto che quel numero è suo dal 2011 circa. L'investigatore sostiene che i gestori telefonici di solito riassegnano i numeri utilizzati. Ha provato anche a fare una ricerca su google con il numero, ma non ha trovato nulla di rilevante. Mi ha chiesto adesso come voglio procedere. Ho detto che l'unica idea è quella di ascoltare altri testimoni. Lui mi ha detto che non è contrario, ma vanno definite molte cose prima di procedere in questo modo. Sopratutto perchè non ho nessun diritto, quindi si tratterebbe comunque di concessioni che potrebbero esserci , come potrebbero non esserci. Ha voluto escludere tutte le persone che non erano nel loro stanzone, (erano divisi in 3 stanze e nella sua erano in 12), quelle che ho già ascoltato e tutti i ragazzi perchè a suo dire sono più solidali tra loro (e quindi con Andrea). Poi ha escluso anche le ragazze che io sapevo che avevano avuto antipatie o discussioni con mia moglie perchè le ritiene inaffidabili. Alla fine sono rimasti due nomi. Fabiana, che ricordo come una ragazza molto carina che era in stanza con mia moglie e Paola, che pur essendo in un'altra stanza proveniva dalla nostra città e quindi aveva viaggiato con lei sui mezzi pubblici e potrebbe aver ascoltato o visto qualcosa. Ci siamo concentrati su Fabiana.
Mi ha preparato un foglio su come comportarmi. Mi ha detto che al telefono dovrò essere molto gentile, ma dovrò dire SUBITO, che io sono già a conoscenza di tutto e mi occorrono solo dei dettagli. Dovrò anche gentilmente farle notare che se non avrò le ULTIME risposte che cerco sarò costretto a continuare a chiedere e cercare, perchè sono disperato ed ho due figli, ecc.ecc.ecc. Secondo lui questa parte è fondamentale perchè dentro quella stanza di casini ne sono capitati parecchi e quindi anche Fabiana potrebbe avere interesse a chiudere tutto il più in fretta possibile. Questi due fattori potrebbero essere importanti per allentare un po la sua comprensibile ritrosia. Attualmente, stando alle ultime notizie in mio possesso, Fabiana continua a lavorare nello stesso Ente, ha fatto una discreta carriera è sposata ed ha un figlio. L'investigatore ha voluto vedere una foto di Fabiana, che abbiamo trovato facilmente. Poi ha affermato che potrebbe anche averci provato con Andrea. Se così fosse sarebbe un bel colpo, perchè di sicuro ci sarà stata qualche frizione, dato il soggetto. Se accetterà di parlare, dovrei cercare di insistere per vederci di persona. Insieme a me verrà una ragazza dell'agenzia, che secondo l'investigatore riuscirà a mettere a proprio agio Fabiana ed a non inquinare le sue risposte. Ovviamente il tutto avrà un costo, ma tutto sommato non eccessivo. Sono rimasto molto colpito dal modo come mi ha preparato a sostenere la prima telefonata, che sarà fondamentale. Ovviamente il tutto avverrà subito dopo Pasqua.

Nel frattempo, per Pasqua e Pasquetta credo che asseconderò le richieste di mia moglie di andare 2-3 giorni fuori. Onestamente, vorrei anche provare a farle dire qualcosa più o meno spontaneamente, tirando in ballo le solite cazzate sulla fiducia e la verità e blablabla. Ma è tutto ancora da decidere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Alla fine non ci si capisce poi molto. Risultano cancellati alcuni sms tra i ricevuti, circa una decina, nessuno tra gli inviati, da entrambi i cellulari. In tutti e due i casi sono riferiti all'ultimo periodo di utilizzo, ossia rispettivamente la fine del 2007 e la seconda metà del 2008. il particolare inquietante è che il numero sembra essere sempre lo stesso. Dico sembra perchè i numeri appaiano incompleti, ma essendo sempre lo stesso numero siamo riusciti a scoprirlo. Il testo degli sms è andato perso. Si è salvato praticamente solo un "ciao". Il numero non è memorizzato, quindi non è stato possibile associarlo a nessun nome. Abbiamo provato a chiamarlo ed ha risposto una ragazza che ha detto che quel numero è suo dal 2011 circa. L'investigatore sostiene che i gestori telefonici di solito riassegnano i numeri utilizzati. Ha provato anche a fare una ricerca su google con il numero, ma non ha trovato nulla di rilevante. Mi ha chiesto adesso come voglio procedere. Ho detto che l'unica idea è quella di ascoltare altri testimoni. Lui mi ha detto che non è contrario, ma vanno definite molte cose prima di procedere in questo modo. Sopratutto perchè non ho nessun diritto, quindi si tratterebbe comunque di concessioni che potrebbero esserci , come potrebbero non esserci. Ha voluto escludere tutte le persone che non erano nel loro stanzone, (erano divisi in 3 stanze e nella sua erano in 12), quelle che ho già ascoltato e tutti i ragazzi perchè a suo dire sono più solidali tra loro (e quindi con Andrea). Poi ha escluso anche le ragazze che io sapevo che avevano avuto antipatie o discussioni con mia moglie perchè le ritiene inaffidabili. Alla fine sono rimasti due nomi. Fabiana, che ricordo come una ragazza molto carina che era in stanza con mia moglie e Paola, che pur essendo in un'altra stanza proveniva dalla nostra città e quindi aveva viaggiato con lei sui mezzi pubblici e potrebbe aver ascoltato o visto qualcosa. Ci siamo concentrati su Fabiana.
> Mi ha preparato un foglio su come comportarmi. Mi ha detto che al telefono dovrò essere molto gentile, ma dovrò dire SUBITO, che io sono già a conoscenza di tutto e mi occorrono solo dei dettagli. Dovrò anche gentilmente farle notare che se non avrò le ULTIME risposte che cerco sarò costretto a continuare a chiedere e cercare, perchè sono disperato ed ho due figli, ecc.ecc.ecc. Secondo lui questa parte è fondamentale perchè dentro quella stanza di casini ne sono capitati parecchi e quindi anche Fabiana potrebbe avere interesse a chiudere tutto il più in fretta possibile. Questi due fattori potrebbero essere importanti per allentare un po la sua comprensibile ritrosia. Attualmente, stando alle ultime notizie in mio possesso, Fabiana continua a lavorare nello stesso Ente, ha fatto una discreta carriera è sposata ed ha un figlio. L'investigatore ha voluto vedere una foto di Fabiana, che abbiamo trovato facilmente. Poi ha affermato che potrebbe anche averci provato con Andrea. Se così fosse sarebbe un bel colpo, perchè di sicuro ci sarà stata qualche frizione, dato il soggetto. Se accetterà di parlare, dovrei cercare di insistere per vederci di persona. Insieme a me verrà una ragazza dell'agenzia, che secondo l'investigatore riuscirà a mettere a proprio agio Fabiana ed a non inquinare le sue risposte. Ovviamente il tutto avrà un costo, ma tutto sommato non eccessivo. Sono rimasto molto colpito dal modo come mi ha preparato a sostenere la prima telefonata, che sarà fondamentale. Ovviamente il tutto avverrà subito dopo Pasqua.
> 
> Nel frattempo, per Pasqua e Pasquetta credo che asseconderò le richieste di mia moglie di andare 2-3 giorni fuori. Onestamente, vorrei anche provare a farle dire qualcosa più o meno spontaneamente, tirando in ballo le solite cazzate sulla fiducia e la verità e blablabla. Ma è tutto ancora da decidere.


 cosa ti serve sapere e soprattutto cosa vuoi sapere.
Ti mai venuto in mente che anche qualche altra collega di tua moglie possa aver avuto un giro con Andrea? Attenzione di non andare a scoperchiare altre pentole.
I tuoi problemi non devono rovinare la vita anche ad altre coppie.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa ti serve sapere e soprattutto cosa vuoi sapere.
> Ti mai venuto in mente che anche qualche altra collega di tua moglie possa aver avuto un giro con Andrea? Attenzione di non andare a scoperchiare altre pentole.
> I tuoi problemi non devono rovinare la vita anche ad altre coppie.


Sarebbe auspicabile che vada di persona in orario d'ufficio


----------



## Mat78 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa ti serve sapere e soprattutto cosa vuoi sapere.
> Ti mai venuto in mente che anche qualche altra collega di tua moglie possa aver avuto un giro con Andrea? Attenzione di non andare a scoperchiare altre pentole.
> I tuoi problemi non devono rovinare la vita anche ad altre coppie.


La vita ad altre coppie non la rovina random, ma chi ha tradito, e se in questa vicenda escono fuori altre storie di tradimenti fatti loro.


----------



## random (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa ti serve sapere e soprattutto cosa vuoi sapere.
> Ti mai venuto in mente che anche qualche altra collega di tua moglie possa aver avuto un giro con Andrea? Attenzione di non andare a scoperchiare altre pentole.
> *I tuoi problemi non devono rovinare la vita anche ad altre coppie*.



Posso dirtelo che in questo momento non me ne frega niente di niente, che chi ci capita ci capita,  oppure scleri?
Comunque Fabiana si è sposata nel 2012 circa.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa ti serve sapere e soprattutto cosa vuoi sapere.
> Ti mai venuto in mente che anche qualche altra collega di tua moglie possa aver avuto un giro con Andrea? Attenzione di non andare a scoperchiare altre pentole.
> I tuoi problemi non devono rovinare la vita anche ad altre coppie.


Vabbè, i mariti e le mogli traditi sono il classico imprevisto che butta all'aria tutto.
Non si può  pensare di tradire a 0 rischi.
Capita. Fa parte del gioco.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La vita ad altre coppie non la rovina random, ma chi ha tradito, e se in questa vicenda escono fuori altre storie di tradimenti fatti loro.


Se ci sono altri tradimenti non uscirà nulla. 
Meglio non smuovere la merda..


----------



## random (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ci sono altri tradimenti non uscirà nulla.
> Meglio non smuovere la merda..



Mi ha anche raccomandato di tranquillizzare Fabiana sul fatto che non ho nessuna intenzione di perdere la mia vita  tra avvocati e tribunali, quindi quello che mi dirà rimarrà privato. Comunque, anche se mi separerò non la coinvolgerò mai più ed anzi, l'intenzione è quella di separarmi, (semmai), nel modo più discreto possibile. Ma le cose devo saperle.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Mi ha anche raccomandato di tranquillizzare Fabiana sul fatto che non ho nessuna intenzione di perdere la mia vita  tra avvocati e tribunali, quindi quello che mi dirà rimarrà privato. Comunque, anche se mi separerò non la coinvolgerò mai più ed anzi, l'intenzione è quella di separarmi, (semmai), nel modo più discreto possibile. Ma le cose devo saperle.


E allora diglielo a quattro occhi a tua moglie ...che non credi che ci sia stato solo un pompino.
E che ti vuoi separare perché non credi che sia stata sincera e hai bisogno di risposte ... Diretto senza se e senza ma... I figli crescono ugualmente.. 
Poi con il tempo vai a parlare con chi ti pare ....


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2018)

Cosi, se mai lei non fosse al corrente di niente, ci sara' un'altra persona nell'ufficio di tua moglie al corrente dei fatti vostri. E lo dira' alla amica del cuore dicendogli di non dire niente, che a sua volta lo dira' ad un'altra amica del cuore.

 Mi sembra un buon sistema per mettere nei casini tua moglie e vedere di far definitivamente saltare all'aria il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Outdider (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così.
> Random è molto infuriato (giustamente), ma se lei gli racconta che è pentita amaramente e che ama solo lui, io credo che random perdona tutto anche 10 anni di tradimenti.
> Sento in lui tanta rabbia ma anche tanta volontà di trovare giustificazioni al comportamento della moglie per poterla perdonare.
> La storia con i problemi sul lavoro la da lui stesso come giustificazione. Ma se ogni problema sul lavoro portasse ad un tradimento....
> Un ufficio intero non viene coinvolto in un tradimento monouso; secondo me è stata una lunga relazione e neanche l’unica. Lo penso basandomi sulle reazioni di lei dopo la scoperta. Prepotenza e cattiveria... e un traditore per il rispetto del dolore che ha provocato dovrebbe comportarsi diversamente.


La penso anchio come te. Lei s'è incattivita al solo sentirlo nominare perché è sto lui a scaricarla. Lei pensava ad un qualcosa di serio con Andrea ed invece lui ha fatto capire che lei era una delle tante.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> La penso anchio come. Lei s'è incattivita al solo sentirlo nominare perché è sto lui a scaricarla. Lei pensava ad un qualcosa di serio con Andrea ed invece lui ha fatto capire che lei era una delle tante.


E ma Random cerca ... Ora le cose sono due o si placa e continua a vivere con lei accettando la situazione... 
O la molla.


----------



## Outdider (29 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Pazzesco, più di 300 pagine per continuare a colpevolizzare random per la escort quando tutto questo casino è nato per colpa della moglie.


Sono d'accordo con te in parte. Il casino l'ha combinato la moglie ma lui,tradendo a suavolta,s'e messo nelle stesse condizioni della moglie...è stato un errore che non doveva commettere. Se voleva fargli del male doveva trovare altre soluzioni.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile che vada di persona in orario d'ufficio


E prenda il numeretto : -)


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

Mi piace sto professionista
Che agisce contro la legge che se ne frega della deontologia  che insinua dubbi su persone che ha visto una volta in foto 
Ma sopratutto che è velocissimo nei preventivi....


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E ma Random cerca ... Ora le cose sono due o si placa e continua a vivere con lei accettando la situazione...
> O la molla.


Quoto. Ad un certo punto basta scavare...


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E prenda il numeretto : -)


Sicuramente non potrà saltare la fila..


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora diglielo a quattro occhi a tua moglie ...che non credi che ci sia stato solo un pompino.
> E che ti vuoi separare perché non credi che sia stata sincera e hai bisogno di risposte ... Diretto senza se e senza ma... I figli crescono ugualmente..
> Poi con il tempo vai a parlare con chi ti pare ....


A costo di essere vista come ossessiva e morbosa, lo ripeto: a me non risulta affatto dalle parole di random scritte a suo tempo, che ci sia stato SOLO un pompino. C'è stato un rapporto completo CON pompino.
O è cambiata la versione e non ho letto io?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> A costo di essere vista come ossessiva e morbosa, lo ripeto: a me non risulta affatto dalle parole di random scritte a suo tempo, che ci sia stato SOLO un pompino. C'è stato un rapporto completo CON pompino.
> O è cambiata la versione e non ho letto io?


A me risulta che lei gli ha confessato che non ha avuto un rapporto completo perché Andrea voleva un rapporto non protetto.
Come  non crederci


----------



## sheldon (29 Marzo 2018)

Se anche Fabiana lavora nello stesso ente,fra poco anche gli insegnanti dei figli di Random sapranno della cosa.
Poi mi sembra strano che un maschio che ci sta provando con una donna da tempo,quando arriva finalmente a concludere non si sia attrezzato e pretenda da subito di consumare "nature"...questo eventualmente dopo


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me risulta che lei gli ha confessato che non ha avuto un rapporto completo perché Andrea voleva un rapporto non protetto.
> Come  non crederci


A costo di essere ripetitiva ma cosa cambia investigatore privato questa povera Fabiana che sta per essere intervistata su fatti che non la riguardano successi 10 anni fa forse è che lei potrà finalmente risolvere l'amletico dubbio sulle posizioni del Kamasutra dei due amanti io non so ma qui Siamo al limite dello
Stalking


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Se anche Fabiana lavora nello stesso ente,fra poco anche gli insegnanti dei figli di Random sapranno della cosa.
> Poi mi sembra strano che un maschio che ci sta provando con una donna da tempo,quando arriva finalmente a concludere non si sia attrezzato e pretenda da subito di *consumare "nature"*...questo eventualmente dopo



Ci sono, ci sono...sono quelli che non sanno mettere un preservativo senza andare in menata.
Solo che la vendono come intensità del sentire.

In realtà, siccome non sanno governare il cazzo e l'eccitazione e sono tendenzialmente (e generalizzando) immersi in menate di prestazione con tabù annessi e connessi, semplicemente interrompere per mettere il preservativo li interrompe. Interrompe un andamento. 

Da donna....ho sempre trovato molto divertente interrompere quell'andamento 
E osservare. Escono cose interessanti....


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A costo di essere ripetitiva ma cosa cambia investigatore privato questa povera Fabiana che sta per essere intervistata su fatti che non la riguardano successi 10 anni fa forse è che lei potrà finalmente risolvere l'amletico dubbio sulle posizioni del Kamasutra dei due amanti io non so ma qui Siamo al limite dello
> Stalking


Forse vuole sapere a che posizione sono arrivati... Non credo ci sia il volume 2


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A me risulta che lei gli ha confessato che non ha avuto un rapporto completo perché Andrea voleva un rapporto non protetto.
> Come  non crederci


Mah, io avevo letto che ciò riguardava il secondo incontro, che effettivamente non ci sarebbe stato proprio per evitare il rischio di un rapporto non protetto in periodo fertile, mentre nel primo incontro c'è stato anche il rapporto completo...
Secondo me questo fatto è importante: scopata e pompino come conclusione è qualcosa ancora di più.
Il pompino da solo con l'intento di rivedersi in un secondo incontro per consumare potrebbe anche essere visto più positivamente: dato che contano i fatti, questi dicono che il successivo incontro non c'è stato, per un motivo o per un altro che importa? 
Non c'è stato, questo mi fa anche pensare che tutta questa attrazione e voglia di Andrea non ci fosse...


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, io avevo letto che ciò riguardava il secondo incontro, che effettivamente non ci sarebbe stato proprio per evitare il rischio di un rapporto non protetto in periodo fertile, mentre nel primo incontro c'è stato anche il rapporto completo...
> Secondo me questo fatto è importante: scopata e pompino come conclusione è qualcosa ancora di più.
> Il pompino da solo con l'intento di rivedersi in un secondo incontro per consumare potrebbe anche essere visto più positivamente: dato che contano i fatti, questi dicono che il successivo incontro non c'è stato, per un motivo o per un altro che importa?
> Non c'è stato, questo mi fa anche pensare che tutta questa attrazione e voglia di Andrea non ci fosse...


Andrea l'ha scaricata poi è partito ...per me per coinvolgere l'intero ufficio la cosa durava da tempo..


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Andrea l'ha scaricata poi è partito ...per me per coinvolgere l'intero ufficio la cosa durava da tempo..


Eh sì, questo lo sospetto anch'io, e anche random (infatti vuole arrivare alla verità, solo che è passato tanto tempo e non so se ce la farà, glielo auguro di cuore).


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh sì, questo lo sospetto anch'io, e anche random (infatti vuole arrivare alla verità, solo che è passato tanto tempo e non so se ce la farà, glielo auguro di cuore).


La verità solo Lei e Andrea la sanno.
I colleghi probabilmente non parleranno la moglie ha un incarico importante.

Comunque andrà sono passati 10 anni.

Lui deve decidere vivere con il dubbio  o lasciarla ..


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La verità solo Lei e Andrea la sanno.
> I colleghi probabilmente non parleranno la moglie ha un incarico importante.
> 
> Comunque andrà sono passati 10 anni.
> ...



L'unico fatto inconvertibile è che Random è partito per la tangente
Per carità... ognuno mette in valigia quel che gli pare.  Io ho notato , voi no ? che fa solo qualche incursione per aggiornarci sulla sua ricerca della verità assoluta ( come se  fosse possibile appurarla , sopratutto dopo tanto tempo )
senza guardare in faccia nessuno ,coinvolgendo persone che probabilmente  e comprensibilmente saranno infastidite da questa incursione nella loro vita; io lo sarei e parecchio. Ora capisco la sofferenza, lo smarrimento, il cercar  risposte ma la mia sensazione; da subito e forse per questo si è tanto irritato con me, che qui di ferito ci sia sopratutto il suo ego che è ,come da copione, autoreferenziale.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> L'unico fatto inconvertibile è che Random è partito per la tangente
> Per carità... ognuno mette in valigia quel che gli pare.  Io ho notato , voi no ? che fa solo qualche incursione per aggiornarci sulla sua ricerca della verità assoluta ( come se  fosse possibile appurarla , sopratutto dopo tanto tempo )
> senza guardare in faccia nessuno ,*coinvolgendo persone che probabilmente  e comprensibilmente saranno infastidite da questa incursione nella loro vita*; io lo sarei e parecchio. Ora capisco la sofferenza, lo smarrimento, il cercar  risposte ma la mia sensazione; da subito e forse per questo si è tanto irritato con me, che qui di ferito ci sia sopratutto il suo ego che è ,come da copione, autoreferenziale.


Quelle persone hanno scelto il loro coinvolgimento se si sono fatte coinvolgere ai tempi. 

Se non sono coinvolte potranno semplicemente oscillare fra gli estremi del cum-patire con lui oppure ridere di lui. 

Se sono coinvolte, hanno poco di che infastidirsi. 
Credere che le proprie azioni non abbiano risvolti, anche attraverso il tempo è semplicemente sciocco. 

Gli va pure bene che random nella sua ricerca abbia centrato il bersaglio, la moglie. 

C'è anche chi esternalizza e sparge addosso a tutti le responsabilità delle scelte di uno. (tipo fare vendette trasversali rivestite della bontà di dare comunicazioni non richieste ai mariti/mogli che neanche immaginano). 

Se lui ha bisogno di risposte, il discorso non è il pregiudizio intorno al bene o al male del suo cercare. 
Ma l'obiettivo. E che sia funzionale al suo benessere. 

Ma questo lo potrà scoprire soltanto lui. 

E deve farlo da solo, visto il mòmò che la moglie ha montato per disperdere tracce che lei stessa (incoscientemente, e sono pure buona) ha lasciato dietro di sè. 

Io continuo a ritenere che non sia questo il fulcro del discorso. 
Ma ho anche imparato che ognuno ha la sua strada da percorrere. 

A me non sembra partito per la tangente. 
E' dolorante e confuso. E io penso che le sue motivazioni non siano ancora del tutto chiare neppure a lui. 
Gli auguro di comprenderle. 
Forse il suo obiettivo non sarà pienamente funzionale al suo benessere. 
Ma sta camminando. 

Se la moglie si fosse resa disponibile non sarebbero a questo livello. 
Tenendo pure conto che tutte queste persone, le ha coinvolte lei. Mica random. 

Il tiro si aggiusta strada facendo.


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quelle persone hanno scelto il loro coinvolgimento se si sono fatte coinvolgere ai tempi.
> 
> Se non sono coinvolte potranno semplicemente oscillare fra gli estremi del cum-patire con lui oppure ridere di lui.
> 
> ...


Auguro a tutti di cuore che sia davvero così 
E'Il modus operandi ad inquietarmi, ha parecchie analogie con la storia di una cara amica che non c'è più, anche grazie alle " confidenze" di gente non si è fatta i c..... suoi.
 vabbè speriamo bene


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Auguro a tutti di cuore che sia davvero così
> E'Il modus operandi ad inquietarmi, ha parecchie analogie con la storia di una cara amica che non c'è più, anche grazie alle " confidenze" di gente non si è fatta i c..... suoi.
> vabbè speriamo bene



Eh...mettersi nelle mani della speranza che gli altri si facciano i cazzi loro, è quantomeno ingenuo.

Sarebbe come se una gazzella invece che affidarsi alla sua forza e velocità e reattività, si affidasse all'inciampo della leonessa. 
O se viceversa la leonessa invece di affidarsi alla sua forza, ai suoi sensi e alla velocità del suo scatto, oltre che al branco, si affidasse al fatto che la gazzella si inciampi. 

Dimenticarsi queste semplici regole...buh. 

Lo comprendo. 
Perchè sono umana pure io. 

Ma alla Vita, non gliene fotte un cazzo che siamo umani. 

Sta a noi imparare. Se lo vogliamo.


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...mettersi nelle mani della speranza che gli altri si facciano i cazzi loro, è quantomeno ingenuo.
> 
> Sarebbe come se una gazzella invece che affidarsi alla sua forza e velocità e reattività, si affidasse all'inciampo della leonessa.
> O se viceversa la leonessa invece di affidarsi alla sua forza, ai suoi sensi e alla velocità del suo scatto, oltre che al branco, si affidasse al fatto che la gazzella si inciampi.
> ...


----------



## sheldon (29 Marzo 2018)

*Ipazia*

ha scritto :"Da donna....
E osservare. *Escono* cose interessanti..",non conoscevo questo tuo lato...ovviamente scherzo,ho tolto una parte


----------



## farmer (29 Marzo 2018)

Se ti fa stare bene sapere fai pure le indagini, è giusto che tu sappia, ma muoviti con i piedi di piombo per non fare ulteriori danni ......anche se la vedo dura dopo 10 anni,rimarranno tutti sul vago. .....Non mi ricordo. ....avevo sentito qualcosa. ......Si diceva. .........È passato troppo tempo.  Ma di preciso e sicuro nessuno dirà niente


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION]

Da cel la sintesi è che, per quanto evoluti, restiamo cacciatori e prede.
Dimenticarlo ha un prezzo.

Da pc e con un po' di tempo, sulla questione che sollevi mi piacerebbe risponderti più diffusamente


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La dignità per me la puoi dare in un unico modo, con la piena assunzione di quanto hai fatto, come scelta tua autonoma e libera.
> 
> Riconoscendo che si.. lo volevi, lo desideravi, ha cercato di farlo senza procurare danni al partner, non sei riuscito..
> 
> ...


Non credo sia solo così!
Lui ha esibito la propria debolezza,vero, non solo per colpirla , ma per scendere dalla posizione in cui avrebbe potuto solo recriminare, giudicare, e che gli avrebbe impedito l'approccio a ricostruire. Come del resto ribadisce in ogni intervento; eppoi la ama,quindi alla luce di questo sentimento, difficilmente la colpirebbe solo per ferirla . Lui ha cercato una chiave per relazionarsi con lei,partendo dalla propria colpa , presentandosi a lei come peccatore, non in una condizione di superiorità e, se permettete, non è cosa da poco. Lui accetta lei per quello che è; però vorrebbe sapere tutto,ma proprio tutto....e lei non lo ha mai "ripudiato" , nemmeno adesso che anche lui è sceso all'inferno.Al netto dei retaggi di una vita fatta di convenzioni e perbenismo di facciata; che se fosse solo per questo, lo sfascio ci sarebbe comunque....


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> ha scritto :"Da donna....
> E osservare. *Escono* cose interessanti..",non conoscevo questo tuo lato...ovviamente scherzo,ho tolto una parte




....è solo una piccola perversione di "far entrare" in "far uscire" :carneval:


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah io nn lo so...
> 
> Io so di me.
> 
> ...


Perché enfatizzi "GLI" ? Sarebbe LE,no?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Perché enfatizzi "GLI" ? Sarebbe LE,no?


Si sarebbe LE

Perché sbaglio sapendo di sbagliare, ma mi prendo la responsabilità del mio sbaglio, senza rinnegarlo


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dopo una settimana da cosa?


...dopo una settimana dal primo 'contatto'...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :matto:
> 
> Invece uno che si fa fare un pompino a pagamento cos’è?
> 
> ...



Il paragone non regge per niente.
Proprio perchè 'a pagamento' non si richiede quel minimo di intimità (generalmente assente nei primissimi tempi di un rapporto) che invece caratterizza un rapporto libero e non a pagamento...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sarebbe LE
> 
> Perché sbaglio sapendo di sbagliare, ma mi prendo la responsabilità del mio sbaglio, senza rinnegarlo


Sei un bel tipo!
Sarebbe come dire : mentire sapendo di mentire....è scontato che chi mente lo sappia.... mentre l'errore consapevole è dolo.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Forse...ma magari sforzati a pensare la persona che ami che ti prende in giro da mesi o anni...che fa l amore la mattina con te e la sera con l altra ....e magari con te pensa all altra..poi mi dici. Se non è squallido questo....vedi tu vedi solo dal lato traditore non dall altro. Sapessi il mio errore quanto lo ammantavo di nobiltà e sentimento ai miei tempi...


'Le parole sono importanti' diceva Nanni Moretti.[video=youtube;LLhO5oiFFAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhO5oiFFAs[/video]


Non è 'squallido' il termine giusto.
Squallida può magari essere la sveltina in un cesso.
La parola giusta è 'GRAVE'.


----------



## random (29 Marzo 2018)

Quindi il problema sarebbe la stronza che non si è fatta i fatti suoi e non lo squilibrato che l'ha sgozzata. Ma davvero pensi che lo squilibrato non sarebbe venuto a sapere della nuova relazione prima o poi? Comunque meglio che ti tranquillizzi subito, perchè le tipe come te fanno danni ovunque vanno senza neanche rendersene conto. Non ho nessuna intenzione di sgozzare mia moglie. Anche da separato farò una vita beata.

Tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di viaggiare, stavo considerando l'ipotesi di prendermi qualche mese  di aspettativa dopo l'estate. Le Canarie, ad esempio hanno un costo ragionevole, assicurano un livello di vita paragonabile al nostro e mi consentirebbero di passare un inverno al caldo. Tra l'altro è un posto dove non sono/siamo mai stati, quindi sarei anche al riparo dalla malinconia. Questo per dirti che anche in questo frangente, la mia vita non è dominata da istinti omicidi, o peggio suicidi. Anzi, sto cercando di capire come organizzarmi/ci. Se passata la bufera il mio matrimonio sarà ancora indenne, è facile che ce ne andremo tutti insieme un paio di mesi a zonzo. Insomma, anche se vi sembrerà strano, io sto già andando oltre.

Non credo che lascerò mia moglie in realtà, anche se dovesse emergere l'ipotesi peggiore, che allo stato attuale delle cose è quella che con andrea ha avuto una storia abbastanza lunga terminata solo perchè lui l'ha mollata. Mi sto prefigurando questo scenario finale e mi sto preparando ad "accoglierlo" con Cristiana rassegnazione. Continuerò, tuttavia a scavare, per cercare di capire meglio.
Per quanto riguarda le motivazioni che mi spingerebbero a NON porre fine al mio matrimonio, assodato:
 -che al 99% i miei problemi economici saranno ampiamente risolti dal quasi raddoppio che mi attendo a breve  termine del mio stipendio, 
 -che mi sto ampiamente assolvendo dai problemi morali riguardanti i figli assicurando loro tutto il benessere  economico di cui hanno bisogno e scaricando sulla mamma la responsabilità eventuale del fallimento della nostra  unione, origine di tutto stò patatrac,
 -ed in considerazione che anche l'amore viscerale e l'attrazione sessuale che provo per lei debbono arrendersi di f  fronte alla prospettiva di una traditrice di lungo corso, falsa e bugiarda,
mi sono a lungo interrogato sul perchè sono orientato a rimanere.

Bene la risposta è tanto semplice quanto banale e si chiama VIGLIACCHERIA. Ossia la paura ad oltre 50 anni di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo, probabilmente da un'altra parte e senza nessuna certezza. Inutile girararci troppo intorno. Questo sarebbe l'unico vero motivo per rimanerle accanto.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha sempre sostenuto che mi avrebbe perdonato cose leggere ma mai una relazione vera ee propria perché significa che è finito tutto. Bene io ho fatto un tradimento piu leggero del suo che invece è durato un paio di anni. Com è sta cosa? E ora è innamorata persa di nuovo di me. A fa supposizioni so tutti bravi.


Azz...più o meno come la mia storia...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Eh ma se ti resta indigesta la cena vedi come te lo ricordi  ....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che amare un uomo mentre lo si tradisce comporta un dualismo psicologico pernicioso, comunque che la gente vi invidi poco ne cala, vedono la facciata non quello che avete dentro...
> Se i sentimenti ci sono, valutate bene se sia il caso di provare, ma mi domando se quello che avevate era così speciale e stavate bene insieme come mai un tradimento tanto duraturo? Attenzione anche alla rabbia, se non riesci ad incanalarla non potrai gestire il rancore.  Sono basi non proprio solide per un rapporto stabile. Valuta con molta cura quanto sia valido e quanta sia invece la voglia di tenere in piedi un amore che appare unico ma che ha in sé il seme del dubbio.


Quoto tutto.
DUE anni sono tanti, chapeau se riuscirà a superare il tutto.
Io ho seriamente vacillato per cinque mesi di corna...


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi il problema sarebbe la stronza che non si è fatta i fatti suoi e non lo squilibrato che l'ha sgozzata. Ma davvero pensi che lo squilibrato non sarebbe venuto a sapere della nuova relazione prima o poi? Comunque meglio che ti tranquillizzi subito, perchè le tipe come te fanno danni ovunque vanno senza neanche rendersene conto. Non ho nessuna intenzione di sgozzare mia moglie. Anche da separato farò una vita beata.
> 
> Tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di viaggiare, stavo considerando l'ipotesi di prendermi qualche mese  di aspettativa dopo l'estate. Le Canarie, ad esempio hanno un costo ragionevole, assicurano un livello di vita paragonabile al nostro e mi consentirebbero di passare un inverno al caldo. Tra l'altro è un posto dove non sono/siamo mai stati, quindi sarei anche al riparo dalla malinconia. Questo per dirti che anche in questo frangente, la mia vita non è dominata da istinti omicidi, o peggio suicidi. Anzi, sto cercando di capire come organizzarmi/ci. Se passata la bufera il mio matrimonio sarà ancora indenne, è facile che ce ne andremo tutti insieme un paio di mesi a zonzo. Insomma, anche se vi sembrerà strano, io sto già andando oltre.
> 
> ...


Non fasciarti la testa prima di romperla. Ed in ogni caso non è vigliaccheria scegliere il meglio per se stessi. La cosa importante è che tu lo faccia con convinzione e sapendo a cosa vai incontro, cosa accetti e a cosa eventualmente dovrai rinunciare.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prepotenza e cattiveria... e un traditore per il rispetto del dolore che ha provocato dovrebbe comportarsi diversamente.


Comprendo il fastidio se è vero che la storia l'ha chiusa lei dieci anni fa.
Non lo comprenderei affatto - e, anzi, lo biasimo - se fosse stata colta in fallo DURANTE la relazione, non dieci anni dopo (per colpa di una vipera che l'ha sputtanata).


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non penso che "un traditore" definisca in toto una personalità.
> 
> Ci sono molte testimonianze che ho letto di persone che hanno comunque "attaccato" anche se colte in fallo
> 
> Ma non è una caratteristica del "traditore" è proprio una connotazione comportamentale che emerge quando si viene colti in fallo (cambia con "un ladro" oppure con "uno che ritarda all'appuntamento" oppure .. vedi tu  )


La definisce eccome giacchè veniamo definiti con maggior chiarezza proprio quando siamo sotto stress.
E' proprio lì che si vede di che pasta sei fatto (e lo scrive un deficiente che ha avuto reazioni violente).
E' un comportamento che denota arroganza e mancanza di rispetto, evidentemente connaturati al soggetto che li esprime in quel momento.


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi il problema sarebbe la stronza che non si è fatta i fatti suoi e non lo squilibrato che l'ha sgozzata. Ma davvero pensi che lo squilibrato non sarebbe venuto a sapere della nuova relazione prima o poi? Comunque meglio che ti tranquillizzi subito, perchè le tipe come te fanno danni ovunque vanno senza neanche rendersene conto. Non ho nessuna intenzione di sgozzare mia moglie. Anche da separato farò una vita beata.
> 
> Tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di viaggiare, stavo considerando l'ipotesi di prendermi qualche mese  di aspettativa dopo l'estate. Le Canarie, ad esempio hanno un costo ragionevole, assicurano un livello di vita paragonabile al nostro e mi consentirebbero di passare un inverno al caldo. Tra l'altro è un posto dove non sono/siamo mai stati, quindi sarei anche al riparo dalla malinconia. Questo per dirti che anche in questo frangente, la mia vita non è dominata da istinti omicidi, o peggio suicidi. Anzi, sto cercando di capire come organizzarmi/ci. Se passata la bufera il mio matrimonio sarà ancora indenne, è facile che ce ne andremo tutti insieme un paio di mesi a zonzo. Insomma, anche se vi sembrerà strano, io sto già andando oltre.
> 
> ...


No la colpa è dello squilibrato ovviamente solo che tutti sapevano che era fuori di testa per via della separazione era una mina vagante e chi ha acceso la miccia non può esimersi dalle sue responsabilità .Ancora non ho capito cosa ha spinto sta tipa a cercare , informarlo su luoghi e orari degli incontri ,pensa te è stata pure indagata
Ma comunque io non so nulla di te , non so di cosa saresti capace e non sembri " violento" solo che spesso più che dolore dai tuoi scritti traspare un ego bello gonfio , una certa arroganza per questo fra di noi è stata antipatia a prima vista. 
PS il mio compagno a 53 anni ha lasciato moglie casa e metà stipendio non per mea perché non poteva più dormire nello stesso letto con una persona che non amava e stimava più 
Auguri


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quindi il problema sarebbe la stronza che non si è fatta i fatti suoi e non lo squilibrato che l'ha sgozzata. Ma davvero pensi che lo squilibrato non sarebbe venuto a sapere della nuova relazione prima o poi?


Se non puoi dimostrarlo (e NON puoi) la risposta è no.
Si parla di qualcosa successo dieci anni fa, con ogni probabilità non l'avresti mai saputo e avresti vissuto mille volte meglio di come stai vivendo adesso.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sei un bel tipo!
> Sarebbe come dire : mentire sapendo di mentire....è scontato che chi mente lo sappia.... mentre l'errore consapevole è dolo.


Però solo x chi sente dolore :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La definisce eccome giacchè veniamo definiti con maggior chiarezza proprio quando siamo sotto stress.
> E' proprio lì che si vede di che pasta sei fatto (e lo scrive un deficiente che ha avuto reazioni violente).
> E' un comportamento che denota arroganza e mancanza di rispetto, evidentemente connaturati al soggetto che li esprime in quel momento.


E allora io e te che siamo stati traditi e traditori come ci si definisce?? 

Piacere Skorpio brizzolato piacente, traditore

Anzi tradito..

Boh.. facci lei


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Alla fine non ci si capisce poi molto. Risultano cancellati alcuni sms tra i ricevuti, circa una decina, nessuno tra gli inviati, da entrambi i cellulari. In tutti e due i casi sono riferiti all'ultimo periodo di utilizzo, ossia rispettivamente la fine del 2007 e la seconda metà del 2008. il particolare inquietante è che il numero sembra essere sempre lo stesso. Dico sembra perchè i numeri appaiano incompleti, ma essendo sempre lo stesso numero siamo riusciti a scoprirlo. Il testo degli sms è andato perso. Si è salvato praticamente solo un "ciao". Il numero non è memorizzato, quindi non è stato possibile associarlo a nessun nome. Abbiamo provato a chiamarlo ed ha risposto una ragazza che ha detto che quel numero è suo dal 2011 circa. L'investigatore sostiene che i gestori telefonici di solito riassegnano i numeri utilizzati. Ha provato anche a fare una ricerca su google con il numero, ma non ha trovato nulla di rilevante. Mi ha chiesto adesso come voglio procedere. Ho detto che l'unica idea è quella di ascoltare altri testimoni. Lui mi ha detto che non è contrario, ma vanno definite molte cose prima di procedere in questo modo. Sopratutto perchè non ho nessun diritto, quindi si tratterebbe comunque di concessioni che potrebbero esserci , come potrebbero non esserci. Ha voluto escludere tutte le persone che non erano nel loro stanzone, (erano divisi in 3 stanze e nella sua erano in 12), quelle che ho già ascoltato e tutti i ragazzi perchè a suo dire sono più solidali tra loro (e quindi con Andrea). Poi ha escluso anche le ragazze che io sapevo che avevano avuto antipatie o discussioni con mia moglie perchè le ritiene inaffidabili. Alla fine sono rimasti due nomi. Fabiana, che ricordo come una ragazza molto carina che era in stanza con mia moglie e Paola, che pur essendo in un'altra stanza proveniva dalla nostra città e quindi aveva viaggiato con lei sui mezzi pubblici e potrebbe aver ascoltato o visto qualcosa. Ci siamo concentrati su Fabiana.
> Mi ha preparato un foglio su come comportarmi. Mi ha detto che al telefono dovrò essere molto gentile, ma dovrò dire SUBITO, che io sono già a conoscenza di tutto e mi occorrono solo dei dettagli. Dovrò anche gentilmente farle notare che se non avrò le ULTIME risposte che cerco sarò costretto a continuare a chiedere e cercare, perchè sono disperato ed ho due figli, ecc.ecc.ecc. Secondo lui questa parte è fondamentale perchè dentro quella stanza di casini ne sono capitati parecchi e quindi anche Fabiana potrebbe avere interesse a chiudere tutto il più in fretta possibile. Questi due fattori potrebbero essere importanti per allentare un po la sua comprensibile ritrosia. Attualmente, stando alle ultime notizie in mio possesso, Fabiana continua a lavorare nello stesso Ente, ha fatto una discreta carriera è sposata ed ha un figlio. L'investigatore ha voluto vedere una foto di Fabiana, che abbiamo trovato facilmente. Poi ha affermato che potrebbe anche averci provato con Andrea. Se così fosse sarebbe un bel colpo, perchè di sicuro ci sarà stata qualche frizione, dato il soggetto. Se accetterà di parlare, dovrei cercare di insistere per vederci di persona. Insieme a me verrà una ragazza dell'agenzia, che secondo l'investigatore riuscirà a mettere a proprio agio Fabiana ed a non inquinare le sue risposte. Ovviamente il tutto avrà un costo, ma tutto sommato non eccessivo. Sono rimasto molto colpito dal modo come mi ha preparato a sostenere la prima telefonata, che sarà fondamentale. Ovviamente il tutto avverrà subito dopo Pasqua.
> 
> Nel frattempo, per Pasqua e Pasquetta credo che asseconderò le richieste di mia moglie di andare 2-3 giorni fuori. Onestamente, vorrei anche provare a farle dire qualcosa più o meno spontaneamente, tirando in ballo le solite cazzate sulla fiducia e la verità e blablabla. Ma è tutto ancora da decidere.


Mi pare tutto surreale...Dopo dieci anni che testimonianze attendibili si possono avere? Manco fosse la riapertura di un caso d'omicidio....Attento a non farti mangiare i soldi dallo Sherlock de noiartri....(Miriam Ponzi?) . A tutto c'è un limite,anche temporale; qualche volta anche gli illeciti gravi si prescrivono. Forse è meglio accontentarsi di una verità immaginata  attraverso la conoscenza  delle persone, piuttosto che di una sceneggiatura costruita con elementi incerti e condizionati da terzi...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora io e te che siamo stati traditi e traditori come ci si definisce??
> 
> Piacere Skorpio brizzolato piacente, traditore
> 
> ...


Da tradito o da traditore bisogna vedere come gestisci il durante e soprattutto il 'dopo' e QUI si parla di reazioni alla scoperta... non se si è traditi, traditori o entrambi...
Uno/a che scoperto/a aggredisce con arroganza si definisce per quello che è.
Un fottuto arrogante.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mi pare tutto surreale...Dopo dieci anni che testimonianze attendibili si possono avere? Manco fosse la riapertura di un caso d'omicidio....Attento a non farti mangiare i soldi dallo Sherlock de noiartri....(Miriam Ponzi?) . A tutto c'è un limite,anche temporale; qualche volta anche gli illeciti gravi si prescrivono. Forse è meglio accontentarsi di una verità immaginata  attraverso la conoscenza  delle persone, piuttosto che di una sceneggiatura costruita con elementi incerti e condizionati da terzi...


Random è il classico 'cibo per gli avvocati' (traslando : per gli investigatori privati).
Da quello che scrive e dall'atteggiamento di spasmodica ricerca della pistola fumante è chiaro che se è finito nelle mani di un marpione il conto sarà salato.
Il risultato boh.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora diglielo a quattro occhi a tua moglie ...che non credi che ci sia stato solo un pompino.
> E che ti vuoi separare perché non credi che sia stata sincera e hai bisogno di risposte ... Diretto senza se e senza ma... I figli crescono ugualmente..
> Poi con il tempo vai a parlare con chi ti pare ....


Così dovrebbe essere....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da tradito o da traditore bisogna vedere come gestisci il durante e soprattutto il 'dopo' e QUI si parla di reazioni alla scoperta... non se si è traditi, traditori o entrambi...
> Uno/a che scoperto/a aggredisce con arroganza si definisce per quello che è.
> Un fottuto arrogante.


Sono pure d'accordo, però in teoria questi aspetti emergono un po' prima di un tradimento, ecco..

Ricordo una mia amica in vacanza con me marito altre coppie, figli..

Era sdraiata sul gommone sopra la maglietta del marito, picchiava un sole di inferno, in mezzo al.mare

Il marito gli fece notare che era sdraiata sulla maglietta, e a lui serviva, insomma.. il sole picchiava

"Embè? Io da qui non mi muovo" rispose lei con accento vesuviano. 
E non si mosse
E lui zitto come un topo

Inzomma..  
Se non le vedi prima certe cose, un po' tordello sei, diciamocelo 

D'accordo che l'amore renda tutti belli, ma...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooo. Solo contro le persone ipocrite. Carolina docet. Nocciolina ridocet.
> Ciao maestrina


Bella zio quanto sei limpido!


----------



## Dina74 (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa non l'avevo mai sentita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ragazzi era una battuta che sento dire da chi dice che avendo storie extra riescono a 'sopportare il rapporto ufficiale. Anzi tornano dalla moglie /marito più rilassati...bo io l'ho visto scritto tante che anche in questo forum

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma che lo dica il traditore puzza lontano un miglio di penosa giustificazione....


Ovvio...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Random è il classico 'cibo per gli avvocati' (traslando : per gli investigatori privati).
> Da quello che scrive e dall'atteggiamento di spasmodica ricerca della pistola fumante è chiaro che se è finito nelle mani di un marpione il conto sarà salato.
> Il risultato boh.


A prima vista non l'avrei detto.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ragazzi era una battuta che sento dire da chi dice che avendo storie extra riescono a 'sopportare il rapporto ufficiale. Anzi tornano dalla moglie /marito più rilassati...bo io l'ho visto scritto tante che anche in questo forum
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Paraculaggine!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho provato anche io lo stare a occhi aperti a fissare il soffitto per ore con lei accanto che dormiva beata....questo sia durante tradimento quando intuivo ma non avevo certezze, sia dopo la scoperta, quando per circa un mese ho dormito un ora a notte e lei invece molto di piu. Quello che tu descrivi come atti di maturità li ho fatti anche io e con immenso dolore ...ma alle volte mi do solo del co#lione...*perché solo io devo essere maturo ed ad esempio non spifferare tutto alla moglie di chi ha contributo a sconvolgere la mia vita? Perché devo salvare la sua famiglia quando lui seè n è sbattuto della mia? Chiariamo...non è colpa sua ma è correo...e dovrebbe patire come patisco io e mia moglie...ora invece gira beato... idem discorso figli...mi da forza il non volergli dare dolore...ma ci devo pensare io? *E tu moglie non ci hai mai pensato quando ti organizzavi incontri? Io penso che spesso i tradimenti cosi violenti e sfacciati siano frutto della sicurezza che il partner ufficiale ti da...non avverti il rischio di perderlo....non lo apprezzi manco....quasi pensi..posso concedermi una vacanza...tanto lui e li...e non me lo gioco. Insomma Marco Ferradini docet...a tutte le età ...anche tra persone mature. E la controprova è la reazione alla scoperta....l altro ...l alternativa irrinunciabile si sgonfia come un palloncino bucato in pochi secondi...


Sai perché non l’ha fatto Danny, non l’hai fatto tu e non l’ho fatto io?
Perché abbiamo agito da persone adulte che sono in grado di gestire i propri problemi senza dover coinvolgere altre persone.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Danny
> 
> Il vicino di casa da benissimo che tu lo senti
> 
> ...


Una descrizione perfetta.
Non si accetta che ci possa essere altro oltre alla vita insieme.
È tremendo il tradimento, ma ci si sente feriti per molte cose e alcune sono sbagliate.
Come, ad esempio, il diritto al controllo del corpo dell’altro.
Molti anni fa lo scrisse qui una utente che manca a tutti coloro che l’hanno virtualmente conosciuta e mi sconvolse. Poi capii.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una descrizione perfetta.
> Non si accetta che ci possa essere altro oltre alla vita insieme.
> È tremendo il tradimento, ma ci si sente feriti per molte cose e alcune sono sbagliate.
> Come, ad esempio, il diritto al controllo del corpo dell’altro.
> Molti anni fa lo scrisse qui una utente che manca a tutti coloro che l’hanno virtualmente conosciuta e mi sconvolse. Poi capii.


Nessun diritto ma se vuoi la vacanza vai pure ma non scassare le scatole..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il paragone non regge per niente.
> Proprio perchè 'a pagamento' non si richiede quel minimo di intimità (generalmente assente nei primissimi tempi di un rapporto) che invece caratterizza un rapporto libero e non a pagamento...


È certo perché un uomo è solo uno che ha un cazzo che usa come vuole senza entrare in intimità :sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessun diritto ma se vuoi la vacanza vai pure ma non scassare le scatole..


È una cosa difficile da capire.
Vediamo se ci riesco.
Quando inizi una relazione sei perfettamente consapevole che si tratta di un incontro tra due individualità che sia tu sia l’altro vi venite incontro, vi unite, ma restate due persone con tutta la vostra volontà di incontrarvi o no.
Poi procedendo nella relazione ci si sente sempre più padroni dell’altro anche del suo corpo e di molte scelte. Ci si incazza se fuma, se mangia poco o troppo ecc. Si sente di aver acquisito un diritto di controllo. E allora ci si aspetta che non si metta le scarpe che non ci piacciono e non frequenti quella amica che ci è antipatica. 
Ma non si può acquisire questo potere su un’altra persona. Non si ha diritto di averlo neppure su un figlio.
E se il partner tradisce ci sentiamo feriti giustamente perché in questo modo ha rotto il patto di sincerità, di amicizia, di intimità, ma non dovremmo sentirci offesi perché ha usato il suo proprio corpo.
Sono riuscita a spiegare?


----------



## Mariben (29 Marzo 2018)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ovvio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk





Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa difficile da capire.
> Vediamo se ci riesco.
> Quando inizi una relazione sei perfettamente consapevole che si tratta di un incontro tra due individualità che sia tu sia l’altro vi venite incontro, vi unite, ma restate due persone con tutta la vostra volontà di incontrarvi o no.
> Poi procedendo nella relazione ci si sente sempre più padroni dell’altro anche del suo corpo e di molte scelte. Ci si incazza se fuma, se mangia poco o troppo ecc. Si sente di aver acquisito un diritto di controllo. E allora ci si aspetta che non si metta le scarpe che non ci piacciono e non frequenti quella amica che ci è antipatica.
> ...


Divinamente ...


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa difficile da capire.
> Vediamo se ci riesco.
> Quando inizi una relazione sei perfettamente consapevole che si tratta di un incontro tra due individualità che sia tu sia l’altro vi venite incontro, vi unite, ma restate due persone con tutta la vostra volontà di incontrarvi o no.
> Poi procedendo nella relazione ci si sente sempre più padroni dell’altro anche del suo corpo e di molte scelte. Ci si incazza se fuma, se mangia poco o troppo ecc. Si sente di aver acquisito un diritto di controllo. E allora ci si aspetta che non si metta le scarpe che non ci piacciono e non frequenti quella amica che ci è antipatica.
> ...


Io la vedo perfettamente così.
Ho solo dei doveri verso i figli ...

ma se inizi un rapporto giurando fedeltà e non mantieni la promessa sei una [emoji90] [emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]

Se si trova di meglio fa bene a cambiare ma non prendere per il culo..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io la vedo perfettamente così.
> Ho solo dei doveri verso i figli ...
> 
> ma se inizi un rapporto giurando fedeltà e non mantieni la promessa sei una [emoji90] [emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]
> ...


Figurati se non sono d’accordo.
Ma a volte il senso di aver subìto un furto di una proprietà (infatti spesso viene usato il paragone con il ladro di un oggetto) di essere stati lesi nel diritto di controllo supera tutte le buone ragioni per incazzarsi che sono tante.
E viene leggendo il sospetto che le altre ragioni siano per alcuni  meno valide del diritto di controllo e proprietà.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se non sono d’accordo.
> Ma a volte il senso di aver subìto un furto di una proprietà (infatti spesso viene usato il paragone con il ladro di un oggetto) di essere stati lesi nel diritto di controllo supera tutte le buone ragioni per incazzarsi che sono tante.
> E viene leggendo il sospetto che le altre ragioni siano per alcuni  meno valide del diritto di controllo e proprietà.


Molti credono che il matrimonio  "nel mio caso la convivenza" sia la metà ... Ma purtroppo è la partenza prima come compagno e poi come genitore ...partenza di una gara tipo la Spartan Race ... Si vince in squadra.. non si lascia nessuno dietro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molti credono che il matrimonio  "nel mio caso la convivenza" sia la metà ... Ma purtroppo è la partenza prima come compagno e poi come genitore ...partenza di una gara tipo la Spartan Race ... Si vince in squadra.. non si lascia nessuno dietro


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile che vada di persona in orario d'ufficio


 ma.......io se fossi  Fabiana mi tirerei fuori da una storia simile. Non si sa mai la piega che porrebbe prendere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La vita ad altre coppie non la rovina random, ma chi ha tradito, e se in questa vicenda escono fuori altre storie di tradimenti fatti loro.


 si ma entra in gioco lo spirito di sopravvivenza.Se i colleghi sentono di poter essere minacciati, nel senso che potrebbero venire fuori anche cose loro, la collaborazione sarà zero


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella zio quanto sei limpido!


Recoaro,


----------



## Blaise53 (29 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certo perché un uomo è solo uno che ha un cazzo che usa come vuole senza entrare in intimità :sbatti:


Mo capisci pure di cazzi?


----------



## Outdider (29 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo capisci pure di cazzi?


....si tiene informata.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma.......io se fossi  Fabiana mi tirerei fuori da una storia simile. Non si sa mai la piega che porrebbe prendere.


Era una battuta doveva fare la fila..


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> ....si tiene informata.


Solo quello, le ragnatele ormai hanno preso il sopravvento. Closed


----------



## farmer (30 Marzo 2018)

Ripeto, io la vedo molto dura che esca qualche informazione nuova dall incontro con la collega,anche perché rovistando nel passato può uscire qualcosa di compromettente per tutti,quindi meglio far finta di non sapere. Tu ormai ti sei fatto un idea che tua moglie abbia avuto una storia con il collega, può darsi, ma anche no, tu pensi che lui l'abbia mollata,può darsi che invece lei si sia tirata indietro e abbia deciso di troncare. Queste cose non le saprai mai, a meno che non le chiedi a tua moglie con calma forse ti dice di più o forse dai suoi racconti capisci di più.  Comunque se hai deciso di rimanere con lei devi concentrarti sul vostro rapporto,sul vostro futuro e sui vostri figli, se vi impegnate e se vi amate poi il tempo farà la sua parte e forse la più importante


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono...sono quelli che non sanno mettere un preservativo senza andare in menata.
> Solo che la vendono come intensità del sentire.
> 
> In realtà, siccome non sanno governare il cazzo e l'eccitazione e sono tendenzialmente (e generalizzando) immersi in menate di prestazione con tabù annessi e connessi, semplicemente interrompere per mettere il preservativo li interrompe. Interrompe un andamento.
> ...


Si ammoscia un poco e dopo se non senti niente o senti poco come capita col preservativo si ammoscia del tutto.
Se chi hai di fronte non è in grado di alimentare l'eccitazione (poche intuiscono cosa fare, la maggior parte si limita a osservare senza fare un cazzo) nel mentre o se tu non sei in quel momento particolarmente a tuo agio o "affamato" dopo non ti riprendi più, complice l'ansia che naturalmente subentra.
La meccanica maschile è complicata, ma molte donne continuano a non capirlo e pensare all'uomo come a un cazzo sempre disponibile a comando e infoiato per natura, ma non è così.
Solo che noi uomini, molti di noi, non riusciamo a dirlo o più che altro non so quanto risulterebbe accettabile che lo dicessimo e ci inventiamo scuse come quella che hai citato.
Ogni sesso, maschile o femminile, ha i suoi tabù.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sono coinvolte, hanno poco di che infastidirsi.
> C*redere che le proprie azioni non abbiano risvolti, anche attraverso il tempo è semplicemente sciocco.
> *
> Gli va pure bene che random nella sua ricerca abbia centrato il bersaglio, la moglie.


:up::up::up:
Esattamente.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quelle persone hanno scelto il loro coinvolgimento se si sono fatte coinvolgere ai tempi.
> 
> Se non sono coinvolte potranno semplicemente oscillare fra gli estremi del cum-patire con lui oppure ridere di lui.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben;1872269
Mi auguro davvero che quella s...za che ha pensato bene di informare il marito di Lia ( per altro già separati) della sua nuova relazione ( tenuta accuratamente nascosta per ovvi motivi ) non dorma da allora sognando quella povera ragazza sgozzata come una capra a Pasqua.... lui è già fuori per buona condotta.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Il problema non è la stronza. Percentualmente il rischio di incontrarne una c'è sempre nella vita, per questo si adottano gli accorgimenti necessari per limitare i danni.
> Se una persona ha una relazione clandestina in un ambiente lavorativo e coinvolge altre persone, il rischio di subire le vendette o le invidie di qualcuno che ne è venuto a conoscenza è sempre presente.
> E' quantomeno da ingenui comportarsi come se questa eventualità non esistesse e dare tutta la colpa a una collega dopo quando subentrano i casini.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> PS *il mio compagno a 53 anni ha lasciato moglie casa e metà stipendio* non per mea perché non poteva più dormire nello stesso letto con una persona che non amava e stimava più
> Auguri


Un bel prezzo da pagare per non dover più convivere con una persona che non si stima, magari perché, come si è visto in alcuni casi, si è stati traditi.
Lo ha fatto perché c'eri tu che potevi aiutarlo, ma se uno resta solo e non ha uno stipendio decente, quel prezzo diventa insostenibile.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non l’ha fatto Danny, non l’hai fatto tu e non l’ho fatto io?
> Perché abbiamo agito da persone adulte che sono in grado di gestire i propri problemi senza dover coinvolgere altre persone.


Più che altro è perché valuto certe azioni come meschine.


----------



## Mariben (30 Marzo 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io la vedo perfettamente così.
> Ho solo dei doveri verso i figli ...
> 
> ma se inizi un rapporto giurando fedeltà e non mantieni la promessa sei una [emoji90] [emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Un bel prezzo da pagare per non dover più convivere con una persona che non si stima, magari perché, come si è visto in alcuni casi, si è stati traditi.
> Lo ha fatto perché c'eri tu che potevi aiutarlo, ma se uno resta solo e non ha uno stipendio decente, quel prezzo diventa insostenibile.


Certo il mio supporto ha avuto il suo peso ma rispondevo a Random che si vanta ( beato lui ) di una disponibilità economica invidiabile , stipendi raddoppiati e compagnia bella che


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se non sono d’accordo.
> Ma a volte il senso di aver subìto un furto di una proprietà (infatti spesso viene usato il paragone con il ladro di un oggetto) di essere stati lesi nel diritto di controllo supera tutte le buone ragioni per incazzarsi che sono tante.
> *E viene leggendo il sospetto che le altre ragioni siano per alcuni  meno valide del diritto di controllo e proprietà.*


Che è sbagliato, ma è giusto.
Se mi fai investire tutto quello che neanche ho, a me e alla mia famiglia, per casa-mobili-matrimonio-ecc., poi in qualche modo devi onorare il patto. Oppure non ti sposi, si convive fino a quando ne abbiamo voglia e siamo entrambi consapevoli che tutto può finire in qualsiasi momento.
Io non voglio il controllo del tuo corpo, sei tu che nel momento in cui ti sposi me lo devi concedere ed in esclusiva. Ovviamente tale controllo deve essere reciproco. Prima di sposarmi sei consapevole del fatto che io sia un tipo che non sopporta alcuni tipi di vestiti addosso alla moglie, anche se la ritengo personalmente una sciocchezza. Non è di sicuro una sorpresa dell'ultimo minuto. Ovviamente se cambi idea, puoi farlo e recedere dal contratto quando vuoi, BASTA COMUNICARLO. E poi paghi una penale, come per qualsiasi contratto non rispettato. Ma una penale VERA e non quella comminata dalle strabiche leggi della nostra Repubblica delle Banane, secondo le quali torto o ragione l'uomo esce con le pezze al culo e la donna fresca come una rosa. Ovviamente sto parlando di brave persone che rispettano le leggi e che ci tengono ai figli. Non di lazzaroni che proseguono impuniti come se nulla fosse la loro squallida esistenza, (anche se questa considerazione apre potenzialmente una discussione ancora più dura sul come il nostro stato si accanisca su chi rispetta le leggi e sul come ignori chi invece non le rispetta).


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo il mio supporto ha avuto il suo peso ma rispondevo a Random che si vanta ( beato lui ) di una disponibilità economica invidiabile , *stipendi raddoppiati* e compagnia bella che



infatti grazie a questa cosa sono libero di scegliere, cosa che fino ad un po di tempo fa non potevo fare.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> infatti grazie a questa cosa sono libero di scegliere, cosa che fino ad un po di tempo fa non potevo fare.


Allora c'è l'hai fatta buono..


----------



## Mat78 (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Che è sbagliato, ma è giusto.
> Se mi fai investire tutto quello che neanche ho, a me e alla mia famiglia, per casa-mobili-matrimonio-ecc., poi in qualche modo devi onorare il patto. Oppure non ti sposi, si convive fino a quando ne abbiamo voglia e siamo entrambi consapevoli che tutto può finire in qualsiasi momento.
> Io non voglio il controllo del tuo corpo, sei tu che nel momento in cui ti sposi me lo devi concedere ed in esclusiva. Ovviamente tale controllo deve essere reciproco. Prima di sposarmi sei consapevole del fatto che io sia un tipo che non sopporta alcuni tipi di vestiti addosso alla moglie, anche se la ritengo personalmente una sciocchezza. Non è di sicuro una sorpresa dell'ultimo minuto. Ovviamente se cambi idea, puoi farlo e recedere dal contratto quando vuoi, BASTA COMUNICARLO. E poi paghi una penale, come per qualsiasi contratto non rispettato. Ma una penale VERA e non quella comminata dalle strabiche leggi della nostra Repubblica delle Banane, secondo le quali torto o ragione l'uomo esce con le pezze al culo e la donna fresca come una rosa. Ovviamente sto parlando di brave persone che rispettano le leggi e che ci tengono ai figli. Non di lazzaroni che proseguono impuniti come se nulla fosse la loro squallida esistenza, (anche se questa considerazione apre potenzialmente una discussione ancora più dura sul come il nostro stato si accanisca su chi rispetta le leggi e sul come ignori chi invece non le rispetta).


Lo sai che per molti il tuo è un ragionamento da uomini della caverna? Ed hai fatto anche un discorso maschilista. Preparati a ricevere altre bordate.
Io invece ti quoto.


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo sai che per molti il tuo è un ragionamento da uomini della caverna? Ed hai fatto anche un discorso maschilista. Preparati a ricevere altre bordate.
> Io invece ti quoto.



infatti, molto spesso il divorziato finisce nelle caverne. :carneval:


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una descrizione perfetta.
> Non si accetta che ci possa essere altro oltre alla vita insieme.
> È tremendo il tradimento, ma ci si sente feriti per molte cose e alcune sono sbagliate.
> *Come, ad esempio, il diritto al controllo del corpo dell’altro.
> *Molti anni fa lo scrisse qui una utente che manca a tutti coloro che l’hanno virtualmente conosciuta e mi sconvolse. Poi capii.


E' implicito nel patto di fedeltà.
Non è un diritto, ma una promessa.
Di quello che ha fatto mia moglie prima di me o nei periodi in cui non eravamo insieme durante la nostra travagliata storia non frega nulla. Dopo il matrimonio mi ha raccontato cosa era accaduto in quei momenti, mi hanno lasciato spaesato alcuni fatti, uno dei quali hai citato tu, ma non avendo alcuna relazione con me e non infrangendo alcun vincolo tra noi due (nel momento in cui accadevano non eravamo insieme) li ho accettati. Sono sue esperienze, anche forti se vogliamo, visto che anche tu le consideri inaccettabili dal tuo punto di vista, ma non appartengono a me e alla nostra coppia.
Diverso è l'avere una relazione durante il matrimonio, quando la promessa di fedeltà è sottoscritta e accettata da entrambi.
Per noi uomini in generale il sesso è uno dei metri di misura della qualità della relazione, in mancanza di comunicazione dei sentimenti reali da parte di chi ci ha tradito (che ovviamente tiene ben celati): venire a conoscenza delle dinamiche o di parte di esse permette di comprendere un minimo l'importanza della storia e valutare se ha un senso restare o se sia opportuno andarsene, anche perché  l'andarsene per noi significa nella maggior parte dei casi anche perdere casa (e questo è un disastro a 50 anni, avere un tetto sulla testa è fondamentale e pesa moltissimo nella scelta!), convivenza con i figli (ed è traumatico per chi la vive come me come componente importante della propria vita), indipendenza economica, e a volte come conseguenza anche la possibilità di rifarsi una vita decente. Forse non è questo il caso, visto che Random millanta raddoppi di stipendio (ma sarà vero? Dove lavora? Magari è solo un modo per depistarci e non riconoscere nel reale la storia, certo comunque che io all'epoca non avevo sicuramente neppure i soldi per un investigatore e tanti di noi sono andati a convivere con i genitori), però andare con i piedi di piombo e valutare il possibile prima di fare scelte che mutano profondamente la propria vita anche peggiorandola moltissimo lo comprendo. Se si trattasse SOLO di buttare fuori il o la fedifraga mantenendo il resto credo che molti opterebbero "a caldo" per questa scelta.
Ovvio che nessuno saprà dirti "Tua moglie era innamorata dell'amante, voleva lasciare te per sposare lui ma è stata mollata per cui è rimasta con te", ma SPERI di capire che non è andata così almeno da quello che è accaduto, e in questo ovviamente il sesso, la durata della storia e i vari comportamenti sono parametri, gli unici, necessari per avere un minimo di valutazione possibile.


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' implicito nel patto di fedeltà.
> Non è un diritto, ma una promessa.
> Di quello che ha fatto mia moglie prima di me o nei periodi in cui non eravamo insieme durante la nostra travagliata storia non frega nulla. Dopo il matrimonio mi ha raccontato cosa era accaduto in quei momenti, mi hanno lasciato spaesato alcuni fatti, uno dei quali hai citato tu, ma non avendo alcuna relazione con me e non infrangendo alcun vincolo tra noi due (nel momento in cui accadevano non eravamo insieme) li ho accettati. Sono sue esperienze, anche forti se vogliamo, visto che anche tu le consideri inaccettabili dal tuo punto di vista, ma non appartengono a me e alla nostra coppia.
> Diverso è l'avere una relazione durante il matrimonio, quando la promessa di fedeltà è sottoscritta e accettata da entrambi.
> ...



Fa parte delle Leggi della Repubblica delle Banane. Il compenso dei dirigenti ha una contrattazione tutta sua, differente per ciascun Ente e solitamente PARTE da circa 60000 euro all'anno più i vari premi produzione, spesso molto consistenti. Un impiegato, anche con responsabilità di ufficio, solitamente si ferma comunque sotto i 3000 euro al mese con tredicesima e premio produzione che è assimilabile ad una quattordicesima, o poco più.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa difficile da capire.
> Vediamo se ci riesco.
> Quando inizi una relazione sei perfettamente consapevole che si tratta di un incontro tra due individualità che sia tu sia l’altro vi venite incontro, vi unite, ma restate due persone con tutta la vostra volontà di incontrarvi o no.
> *Poi procedendo nella relazione* *ci si sente sempre più padroni dell’altro* anche del suo corpo e di molte scelte. Ci si incazza se fuma, se mangia poco o troppo ecc. Si sente di aver acquisito un diritto di controllo. E* allora ci si aspetta che non si metta le scarpe che non ci piacciono e non frequenti quella amica che ci è antipatica. *
> ...


Primo neretto: ma anche no. Mai sentito padrone di nessuno. E mai voluto essere padrone di alcuno. Non è una caratteristica legata al tempo, ma alla persona.
Secondo neretto: il controllo è una forma di ansia. Mia moglie è così, per dire. Mi controlla anche il telefono, e lo ammette. Gestiva da sola i soldi nostri, per sua scelta. Ha sempre messo il broncio quando io uscivo o facevo cose che a lei non piacevano. Io ho sempre accettato invece le sue scelte, ma io sono fatto così. Quando mi ha tradito poiché continuava a mentire ho semplicemente voluto conoscere i particolari per comprendere il livello di menzogna e per tutelarmi e soprattutto perché da una che ha sempre considerato da giovane il motel una roba da troie l'esserci andata con l'amante era una cosa che mi impediva di capire chi realmente avessi di fronte. E con chi stessi facendo ancora sesso, perché è evidente che durante un tradimento si è promiscui e se tu fai un pompino con ingoio rischi di condividere con me eventuali malattie (ma questo nessuno l'ha detto e tanti si sono focalizzati solo sulla questione "corpo" e "possesso", che è un po' un'ossessione comune ormai, soprattutto femminile, probabilmente per influenze culturali).
Quello che dici è vero solo in alcuni casi, in altri no, per cui non è una regola generale, ma un'opinione. E non so neppure se sia confacente al caso di Random.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma.......io se fossi  Fabiana mi tirerei fuori da una storia simile. Non si sa mai la piega che porrebbe prendere.


Idem.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Certo il mio supporto ha avuto il suo peso ma rispondevo a Random che si vanta ( beato lui ) di una disponibilità economica invidiabile , stipendi raddoppiati e compagnia bella che


Io infatti non gli credo. Per me un po' queste cose se le inventa.
Comprensibile nel caso, mica vuoi essere riconoscibile.
Ma anche fossero vere, risulterebbero determinante solo se lui decidesse di separarsi.
Un buon livello economico gli permetterebbe di riprendersi velocemente.


----------



## Mariben (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io infatti non gli credo. Per me un po' queste cose se le inventa.
> Comprensibile, mica vuoi essere riconoscibile.


Bhe il profilo del manager un po strafottente c'è.....


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Bhe il profilo del manager un po strafottente c'è.....


Uhm, sì, può essere. Però un manager che manda un investigatore a interrogare una dipendente e fa telefonate a destra e manca con la certezza di finire sulla bocca di tutti... Non so, me lo immaginerei un. po' più discreto, giusto per non perdere in autorevolezza.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Che è sbagliato, ma è giusto.
> Se mi fai investire tutto quello che neanche ho, a me e alla mia famiglia, per casa-mobili-matrimonio-ecc., poi in qualche modo devi onorare il patto. Oppure non ti sposi, si convive fino a quando ne abbiamo voglia e siamo entrambi consapevoli che tutto può finire in qualsiasi momento.
> Io non voglio il controllo del tuo corpo, sei tu che nel momento in cui ti sposi me lo devi concedere ed in esclusiva. Ovviamente tale controllo deve essere reciproco. Prima di sposarmi sei consapevole del fatto che io sia un tipo che non sopporta alcuni tipi di vestiti addosso alla moglie, anche se la ritengo personalmente una sciocchezza. Non è di sicuro una sorpresa dell'ultimo minuto. Ovviamente se cambi idea, puoi farlo e recedere dal contratto quando vuoi, BASTA COMUNICARLO. E poi paghi una penale, come per qualsiasi contratto non rispettato. Ma una penale VERA e non quella comminata dalle strabiche leggi della nostra Repubblica delle Banane, secondo le quali torto o ragione l'uomo esce con le pezze al culo e la donna fresca come una rosa. Ovviamente sto parlando di brave persone che rispettano le leggi e che ci tengono ai figli. Non di lazzaroni che proseguono impuniti come se nulla fosse la loro squallida esistenza, (anche se questa considerazione apre potenzialmente una discussione ancora più dura sul come il nostro stato si accanisca su chi rispetta le leggi e sul come ignori chi invece non le rispetta).


I patti,le regole,gli accordi,son fatti per essere disattesi ( l'esempio dell'accordo molotov/ribbentropp è emblematico); in amore poi, al di fuori di promesse che non contemplano altro che non un mero affidamento sentimentale , condizionato quasi solo da emozioni,reazioni ormonali e stati d'animo, diventa per definizione impossibile circoscrivere ed assoggettare le scelte che ne discendono . Per gli accordi su questioni materiali ed economiche ,esistono le leggi nell'ambito del matrimonio,che li regolamentano. La vera discriminante sono i figli. Senza è tutto più facile ,sia economicamente che eticamente. E tu non mi sembri un padre che lascerebbe il figlio di otto anni per due ore all'autogrill ,da solo, come ho sentito ieri. La dignità e l'etica non hanno prezzo,ma di solito costano.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Come, ad esempio, il diritto al controllo del corpo dell’altro.
> *.


Approfondiamo un po' questa questione.
Mettiamo il caso che io decida di farmi un grosso ed evidente tatuaggio.
Lo dico a mia moglie e lei mi risponde che le fanno schifo le persone tatuate e che soprattuto quel tatuaggio mi sta da schifo. Io però poiché penso che il mio corpo sia mio e non suo decido di farlo lo stesso.
Mia moglie come potrebbe reagire? Sicuramente si sentirebbe esclusa dalla sfera delle persone influenti su di me, dall'altra c'è il fatto che quel grosso tatuaggio lei non riesce a vederlo e le dà fastidio. 
Io ho sicuramente fatto qualcosa per me, escludendo lei. 
Lei ora però potrebbe benissimo reagire escludendo me in conseguenza delle mie scelte.
La stessa cosa se lei decidesse domani di raparsi i capelli a zero e di rifarsi le labbra a canotto stile Lilli Gruber, ovvero inguardabili, andando in giro vestita da metallara.
Liberissima di farlo, ma altrettanto libero io di trovarla inadeguata ai miei gusti estetici.
Non si è padroni del corpo dell'altro, ma ci si adegua, anche in questo, alle aspettative altrui per continuare a piacere. Non si può ragionare solo in funzione di quello che si vuole per sé.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì, può essere. Però un manager che manda un investigatore a interrogare una dipendente e fa telefonate a destra e manca con la certezza di finire sulla bocca di tutti... Non so, me lo immaginerei un. po' più discreto, giusto per non perdere in autorevolezza.


In che mani siamo.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In che mani siamo.


Eccorn fann pazziá.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo un po' questa questione. Mettiamo il caso che io decida di farmi un grosso ed evidente tatuaggio. Lo dico a mia moglie e lei mi risponde che le fanno schifo le persone tatuate e che soprattuto quel tatuaggio mi sta da schifo. Io però poiché penso che il mio corpo sia mio e non suo decido di farlo lo stesso. Mia moglie come potrebbe reagire? Sicuramente si sentirebbe esclusa dalla sfera delle persone influenti su di me, dall'altra c'è il fatto che quel grosso tatuaggio lei non riesce a vederlo e le dà fastidio.  Io ho sicuramente fatto qualcosa per me, escludendo lei.  Lei ora però potrebbe benissimo reagire escludendo me in conseguenza delle mie scelte. La stessa cosa se lei decidesse domani di raparsi i capelli a zero e di rifarsi le labbra a canotto stile Lilli Gruber, ovvero inguardabili, andando in giro vestita da metallara. Liberissima di farlo, ma altrettanto libero io di trovarla inadeguata ai miei gusti estetici. Non si è padroni del corpo dell'altro, ma ci si adegua, anche in questo, alle aspettative altrui per continuare a piacere. Non si può ragionare solo in funzione di quello che si vuole per sé.


  Quello che non si vuole capire è che i rapporti sono oggetto di contrattazione continua e permanente, di mediazione tra le esigenze ed i bisogni e che la dimensione del "dono" che si fa all'altro di se stessi non contempla una proprietà, ma un vincolo etico si. Passa invece l'idea che la libertà (non intesa come adesione, accettazione, ma come svincolo) sia l'unico valore. Una libertà che non solo comprende la legittima determinazione di ciascuno, ma che contempla persino l'impossibilità di dire o fare alcunchè che in qualche modo "ostacoli" qualsiasi ghiribizzo passi per la testa altrui. A me una libertà così non interesserebbe, non mi è mai interessata, non interesserà mai. Io voglio di più, lo pretendo innanzi tutto da me stesso. Non me ne faccio niente di una persona che non mi vede, non mi ascolta, non mi giudica e non mi dice nulla per quello che si sforza di vedere in me. Stare insieme è talvolta faticoso, pesante, conflittuale. Fare una famiglia lo stesso, avere un rapporto di coppia idem. Come alleviamo questa fatica: semplice, ci deresponsabilizziamo, verso noi stessi, non riuscendo ad accettare e governare le nostre contraddizioni, e poi naturalmente verso gli altri, che ci devono garantire una libertà illimitata e indiscutibile. Ci siamo trasformati in semidei, in solitari semidei.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo un po' questa questione.
> Mettiamo il caso che io decida di farmi un grosso ed evidente tatuaggio.
> Lo dico a mia moglie e lei mi risponde che le fanno schifo le persone tatuate e che soprattuto quel tatuaggio mi sta da schifo. Io però poiché penso che il mio corpo sia mio e non suo decido di farlo lo stesso.
> Mia moglie come potrebbe reagire? Sicuramente si sentirebbe esclusa dalla sfera delle persone influenti su di me, dall'altra c'è il fatto che quel grosso tatuaggio lei non riesce a vederlo e le dà fastidio.
> ...


Ma nn è questo il punto che segnala [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e anche io

È il dirottare, a seguito di un tradimento subito, TUTTO il disappunto disprezzo rabbia ESCLUSIVAMENTE su fatti legati al sesso (quanti pompini? Ma quando ti trombata dicevi aaahhh oppure ooooh , ma il culo mica glielo hai dato..)

Dirottare tutta la ATTENZIONE solo a quegli aspetti li

Dirottare tutto lo schifo e il disprezzo LA ATTENZIONE solo su quel che avviene SOTTO il lenzuolo

Che si lega all'USO effettivo del corpo NEL tradimento


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Eccorn fann pazziá.


Ma se è un dirigente pubblico  altro che repubblica delle banane, na repubblica e’ merda


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.
> DUE anni sono tanti, chapeau se riuscirà a superare il tutto.
> Io ho seriamente vacillato per cinque mesi di corna...


Per la precisione..circa 14 mesi epistolari, messaggi, incontri ''innocenti'', confidenze, e 6 mesi concreti...con una decina di incontri...per me molto dura...anche perché lei non era la tipa...ha preso una bella sbandata...ed è strano rivederla di nuovo presa da me...ma è cosi...io ho provato lo stesso...anzi dopo la sbandata l'ho amata di piu...ora non so dirti cosa provo...alti bassi...non sei più lo stesso


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che non si vuole capire è che i rapporti sono oggetto di contrattazione continua e permanente, di mediazione tra le esigenze ed i bisogni e che la dimensione del "dono" che si fa all'altro di se stessi non contempla una proprietà, ma un vincolo etico si. Passa invece l'idea che la libertà (non intesa come adesione, accettazione, ma come svincolo) sia l'unico valore. Una libertà che non solo comprende la legittima determinazione di ciascuno, ma che contempla persino l'impossibilità di dire o fare alcunchè che in qualche modo "ostacoli" qualsiasi ghiribizzo passi per la testa altrui. A me una libertà così non interesserebbe, non mi è mai interessata, non interesserà mai. Io voglio di più, lo pretendo innanzi tutto da me stesso. Non me ne faccio niente di una persona che non mi vede, non mi ascolta, non mi giudica e non mi dice nulla per quello che si sforza di vedere in me. Stare insieme è talvolta faticoso, pesante, conflittuale. Fare una famiglia lo stesso, avere un rapporto di coppia idem. Come alleviamo questa fatica: semplice, ci deresponsabilizziamo, verso noi stessi, non riuscendo ad accettare e governare le nostre contraddizioni, e poi naturalmente verso gli altri, che ci devono garantire una libertà illimitata e indiscutibile. Ci siamo trasformati in semidei, in solitari semidei.


Sono decenni che viene imposto il mantra "pensare a sé stessi", la stessa psicologia _mediatica_ ha supportato l'idea di un ego prevalente, a tutto questo si aggiungono battaglie per uguale dignità a matrimonio e convivenza promosse come se scegliere un impegno fosse inutile, il tutto viene contrabbandato come diritti e opposto a un passato retrogrado che, si dice, ne era privo.
Perfetto. O quasi.
E così eccoci soli, con tanti amici su Facebook, a fare le corna scaramantiche sperando di non subirle, a disquisire se è giusto restare schifati dall'immagine della propria moglie che riceve in bocca lo sperma di uno sconosciuto (per noi), a discettare se sia più esecrabile andare con una prostituta o essere adulteri per amore...
Che confusione!
Tutto diventa possibile, e tutto diventa mutevole e variabile.
Tu puoi mentirmi ma io non posso spiarti, tu puoi avere uno smartphone bloccato con l'impronta digitale ma io non posso protestare se tu passi la serata a scrivere a chissachi, tu mi puoi tradire ma io non devo pretendere, tu puoi essere stronza ma io devo lasciarti la casa e pagarti se voglio liberarmi di te...
Tutto questa relatività però fa solo male allo STARE BENE insieme.
Che è la cosa più importante che si vuole da una coppia. Perché se nessuno te lo spiega, non si può comprendere, se non quando è troppo tardi, che certi comportamenti NON fanno stare bene l'altro e che se si sta insieme è giusto ACCONTENTARSI.
Penso alla moglie di Ologramma, che quando lui prova a parlare di sesso, si allontana. Penso a quanto possa fare stare male una cosa così. Ma so anche che oggi nessuno avrebbe il coraggio di suggerire alla moglie di Ologramma di accontentarlo ogni tanto perché è suo marito, oppure di parlargli chiaro, suggerendogli di trovarsi un'altra donna per fare sesso. Perché no, non esiste il concetto di pensare all'altro. E' solo giusto limitarsi a pensare che se "io non ho voglia di fare sesso ho il diritto di dire no e se non viene accettato è violenza". 
E tutti ragionano solo su questo, limitandosi a questo.
Non arrivando a pensare che la castità forzata e il desiderio castrato sono terribili da sopportare.
Ma anche qui, ognuno deve pensare al proprio corpo, non è un diritto, ma un dovere.
Per cui, a Ologramma il suo destino: quello di tradire in segreto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nn è questo il punto che segnala [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e anche io
> 
> È il dirottare, a seguito di un tradimento subito, TUTTO il disappunto disprezzo rabbia ESCLUSIVAMENTE su fatti legati al sesso (quanti pompini? Ma quando ti trombata dicevi aaahhh oppure ooooh , ma il culo mica glielo hai dato..)
> 
> ...


 dipende dal singolo, c'è chi concentra l'attenzione sullo schifo della parte fisica.
C'è chi concentra l'attenzione sulla scelta fatta dal partner.
Credo che questi diversi modi di affrontare il tradimento siano legati a come si è impostato si dall'inizio il rapporto col compagno. Se il matrimonio di random non si è badato sull'amore, ma su convenienze più pratiche si ferma tutto a quanto faceva lei sotto le lenzuola , magari cose negate a lui.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nn è questo il punto che segnala @_Brunetta_ e anche io
> 
> È il dirottare, a seguito di un tradimento subito, TUTTO il disappunto disprezzo rabbia ESCLUSIVAMENTE su fatti legati al sesso (quanti pompini? Ma quando ti trombata dicevi aaahhh oppure ooooh , ma il culo mica glielo hai dato..)
> 
> ...


Ma le leggi le risposte date prima?
L'ho spiegato, credo, sotto tanti punti di vista.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non l’ha fatto Danny, non l’hai fatto tu e non l’ho fatto io?
> Perché abbiamo agito da persone adulte che sono in grado di gestire i propri problemi senza dover coinvolgere altre persone.


Si ma qua a comportarsi da adulti coscenziosi, da persone mature, razionali e a pensare agli altri...alla fine lo si prende...scusa il francesismo...Io ho un mezzo esaurimento e non so ancora come finirà la mia famiglia, mia moglie sta piano piano uscendo dai sensi di colpa (compito più facile del mio....casomai avrebbe patito di piu se la sfancul...vo) ..il tipo non ha patito nulla in casa ..tranne aver sofferto perché si era legato....chi soffre di più? Chi ora ha il peso delle decisioni? Del salvare la coppia e le figlie?? Almeno loro se ne so visti bene...


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se è un dirigente pubblico  altro che repubblica delle banane, na repubblica e’ merda


Basta che nel lavoro sia irreprensibile; nel privato ha il diritto di essere ciò che è!
Emblematico il caso del famoso dermatologo di Ravenna,che ha ammazzato a bastonate la moglie da cui si stava separando. Una laurea ,la cultura e la conoscenza non sempre bastano a frenare gli impulsi primordiali che la nostra specie cerca di affinare per una convivenza civile. Pure i carabinieri sparano alle mogli fedifraghe.
Sì noti che è tutto al maschile; anche se recentemente ho letto di un nuovo caso Bobbit,con una tipa che girava per le strade coi testicoli del suo uomo in mano...  
https://www.leggo.it/news/esteri/il...la_moglie_ho_pensato_al_suicidio-2105142.html


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende dal singolo, c'è chi concentra l'attenzione sullo schifo della parte fisica.
> C'è chi concentra l'attenzione sulla scelta fatta dal partner.
> Credo che questi diversi modi di affrontare il tradimento siano legati a come si è impostato si dall'inizio il rapporto col compagno. Se il matrimonio di random non si è badato sull'amore, ma su convenienze più pratiche si ferma tutto a quanto faceva lei sotto le lenzuola , magari cose negate a lui.


Bisogna dare al legittimo “anche” quello che si da all’amante. [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] docet


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende dal singolo, c'è chi concentra l'attenzione sullo schifo della parte fisica.
> C'è chi concentra l'attenzione sulla scelta fatta dal partner.
> Credo che questi diversi modi di affrontare il tradimento siano legati a come si è impostato si dall'inizio il rapporto col compagno. Se il matrimonio di random non si è badato sull'amore, ma su convenienze più pratiche si ferma tutto a quanto faceva lei sotto le lenzuola , magari cose negate a lui.


Se gli elementi della coppia hanno avuto pochi rapporti con altri prima del matrimonio, e quindi il sesso è sempre rimasto una componente vissuta prevalentemente e soddisfacentemente tra loro due, quasi una cosa esclusiva e soprattutto se è sempre stato associato ai sentimenti, può essere traumatico subire un tradimento.
Si spera sempre che con l'altro sia stata una cosa da poco.
In sintesi se si è sempre fatto sesso poco e solo per amore, il sesso diventa anche nella relazione adulterina fondamentale per capire il legame che c'è stato.
Viceversa, se si è abituati a vivere il sesso tranquillamente e senza associarlo necessariamente ai sentimenti, subendo il tradimento si è molto meno interessati a esplorare quanto è accaduto "sotto le lenzuola".


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una descrizione perfetta.
> Non si accetta che ci possa essere altro oltre alla vita insieme.
> È tremendo il tradimento, ma ci si sente feriti per molte cose e alcune sono sbagliate.
> Come, ad esempio, il diritto al controllo del corpo dell’altro.
> Molti anni fa lo scrisse qui una utente che manca a tutti coloro che l’hanno virtualmente conosciuta e mi sconvolse. Poi capii.


È cosi...prima il suo corpo era mio....ora non lo sento mio....a volte provo fastidio quando si spoglia e la guardo....prima la ammiravo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo un po' questa questione.
> Mettiamo il caso che io decida di farmi un grosso ed evidente tatuaggio.
> Lo dico a mia moglie e lei mi risponde che le fanno schifo le persone tatuate e che soprattuto quel tatuaggio mi sta da schifo. Io però poiché penso che il mio corpo sia mio e non suo decido di farlo lo stesso.
> Mia moglie come potrebbe reagire? Sicuramente si sentirebbe esclusa dalla sfera delle persone influenti su di me, dall'altra c'è il fatto che quel grosso tatuaggio lei non riesce a vederlo e le dà fastidio.
> ...


Se porti tutto all’estremo è ovvio che invalidi qualunque ragionamento.

Guarda che ci sono state donne qui che hanno sostenuto che si dovesse *sempre* accontentare il marito.
Seguirlo nelle fantasie e pratiche sessuali, ma anche impegnarsi per essere sexy ed evitare tute in casa o di stare costantemente a dieta per essere adeguatamente stimolanti.
E non è che una donna dice una cosa del genere perché non lo fa. Lo fa eccome. 
E se lo fa significa che c’è un uomo che lo richiede.

Allo stesso modo ho letto per pagine e pagine disquisizioni sulla importanza di un pompino.
Questo significa che quello che viene considerato importante è il possesso e il controllo.
Non dubito che il bisogno di controllo sia una forma di ansia, di timore di una perdita che costituisce non solo un importante punto di riferimento, ma la rassicurazione di un valore.
Non dico neppure che non sia in una certa misura naturale/istintivo, nel senso di difficile razionalizzazione. Lo è talmente che causa mediamente uno o più morti ogni tre giorni. 

Io sostengo da tempo che il femminicidio va “compreso” e non semplicemente represso. E su quali pilastri si fondi l’identità maschile e femminile e quali siano quelli sbagliati perché fragili è una cosa fondamentale da capire. A me sembra evidente che se uno uccide la moglie, i figli e si suicida non è solo e semplicemente un bieco assassino, ma è soprattutto una persona che ha prima visto crollare tutti i suoi punti di riferimento. 

È insomma la figura speculare alle spose indiane che, una volta vedove, si buttavano sul rogo del marito. E così come quelle non avrebbero trovato possibilità di vita senza il sostentamento del coniuge, sarebbero state respinte da tutti e sarebbero finite sotto perfino alla casta dei paria e vivere di elemosina, ugualmente ora vi è una cultura che fa pensare, fin da bambini, che se un uomo viene lasciato dalla moglie non solo perde un affetto, ma perde la stima degli altri uomini perché è come se tutti gridassero che è stato inadeguato sessualmente, sentimentalmente e magari anche lavorativamente, incapace di fornire quanto la famiglia richiedeva, e che poi si ritroverà senza sostentamento.
In queste condizioni il controllo della partner va ben oltre l’istintiva gelosia e desiderio di possesso sani compresi nel sentimento che si prova, ma diventano una necessità identitaria.

Purtroppo siamo in una società molto complessa in cui si mescolano istanze vecchie, che vorremmo credere superate (ma il delitto d’onore è stato abrogato solo nel 1981  ( https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delitto_d'onore ) e cerca di rientrare come “confusione causata da condizioni particolari” più o meno sono queste le dizioni usate) e richieste di riconoscimento personale sociale che si mescolano e potenziano tutto come quelle della prestazionalità sessuale, del successo lavorativo, del dover avere uno stile di vita sempre più somigliante a quello delle classi alte attraverso la frequentazione di locali di un certo livello, vacanze in determinati luoghi consentire ai figli studi alti e partecipazione ad attività sportive e formative oltre la scuola e persino una vita sessuale varia e superstimolante, su modello pornografico che viene veicolato non solo nei porno, ma anche nella “cultura popolare” dei reality e delle trasmissioni e giornali di gossip.

Tutto questo aumenta il bisogno di controllo oltre lo spontaneo moto dell’animo, ma anche oltre la legislazione esplicita. 
Anche qui sto leggendo pagine e pagine di commenti di uomini che partecipano emotivamente alla vicenda di Random con una veemenza che mostra come siano perfettamente inseriti in questa cultura che ho descritto e che essi stessi alimentano. Anche proiettare le proprie esperienze e paure è spontaneo, però bisognerebbe anche ragionare razionalmente, almeno quando riguarda altri. Qui pochi uomini si sono posti nel ruolo di amico che rassicura e supporta e non nel ruolo di incendiari.
Non è un caso che quasi tutte le donne stiano svolgendo un ruolo da vigili del fuoco (evito il termine pompiere per l’assonanza ambigua nel contesto) perché percepiscono, anche istintivamente, la pericolosità della mentalità che sta dietro a questa focosa partecipazione.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Basta che nel lavoro sia irreprensibile; nel privato ha il diritto di essere ciò che è!
> Emblematico il caso del famoso dermatologo di Ravenna,che ha ammazzato a bastonate la moglie da cui si stava separando. Una laurea ,la cultura e la conoscenza non sempre bastano a frenare gli impulsi primordiali che la nostra specie cerca di affinare per una convivenza civile. Pure i carabinieri sparano alle mogli fedifraghe.
> *Sì noti che è tutto al maschile*; anche se recentemente ho letto di un nuovo caso Bobbit,con una tipa che girava per le strade coi testicoli del suo uomo in mano...
> https://www.leggo.it/news/esteri/il...la_moglie_ho_pensato_al_suicidio-2105142.html


Vengono pubblicati solo quelli articoli, sono scelte editoriali.
Anche le donne reagiscono e possono essere violente, tranquillo.
Non siamo così diversi e la cultura della violenza non è purtroppo limitata da barriere di genere.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa difficile da capire.
> Vediamo se ci riesco.
> Quando inizi una relazione sei perfettamente consapevole che si tratta di un incontro tra due individualità che sia tu sia l’altro vi venite incontro, vi unite, ma restate due persone con tutta la vostra volontà di incontrarvi o no.
> Poi procedendo nella relazione ci si sente sempre più padroni dell’altro anche del suo corpo e di molte scelte. Ci si incazza se fuma, se mangia poco o troppo ecc. Si sente di aver acquisito un diritto di controllo. E allora ci si aspetta che non si metta le scarpe che non ci piacciono e non frequenti quella amica che ci è antipatica.
> ...


È vero...in teoria....e spesso questo ragionamento lo uso come escamotage per uscire da crisi quotidiane....però dura il tempo che dura..... anche casa nostra è di proprietà di mia moglie ma se entrano i ladri e distruggono.tutto...sento violata una mia proprietà.... c è chi soffre che il tradimento è avvenuto nel proprio letto..eppure è un letto come un altro....un materasso e delle lenzuola..come quello di un motel qualsiasi... ma per te ha un valore.... sai che io non sono geloso dell altro ma del fatto che mia moglie abbia scelto, cercato, desiderato,...lei è ''mia'' ecc....ma l altro per me è un fantoccio.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sono decenni che viene imposto il mantra "pensare a sé stessi", la stessa psicologia _mediatica_ ha supportato l'idea di un ego prevalente, a tutto questo si aggiungono battaglie per uguale dignità a matrimonio e convivenza promosse come se scegliere un impegno fosse inutile, il tutto viene contrabbandato come diritti e opposto a un passato retrogrado che, si dice, ne era privo.
> Perfetto. O quasi.
> E così eccoci soli, con tanti amici su Facebook, a fare le corna scaramantiche sperando di non subirle, a disquisire se è giusto restare schifati dall'immagine della propria moglie che riceve in bocca lo sperma di uno sconosciuto (per noi), a discettare se sia più esecrabile andare con una prostituta o essere adulteri per amore...
> Che confusione!
> ...


Accontentarsi.... Questo è il vero problema! 
Accontentarsi significa valorizzare ciò che si ha,per ciò che valeva quando ci soddisfava .Ma vuol dire anche rischio; rischio di appiattirsi ed abbassare l'asticella dei propri obiettivi e delle soddisfazioni.
Come dice il proverbio:
Chi si accontenta gode.. ma chi non si accontenta,gode di più!


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se porti tutto all’estremo è ovvio che invalidi qualunque ragionamento.
> 
> Guarda che ci sono state donne qui che hanno sostenuto che si dovesse *sempre* accontentare il marito.
> Seguirlo nelle fantasie e pratiche sessuali, ma anche impegnarsi per essere sexy ed evitare tute in casa o di stare costantemente a dieta per essere adeguatamente stimolanti.
> ...


Ma perché, credi che un uomo non lo faccia di accontentare la donna?
Io sì. 
Le donne che conosco poi ti dicono chiaramente in faccia quello che a loro non piace.
Anche se è meglio che ti depili o no. E se quella camicia va bene con quella giacca e se quel colore di pantaloni lo puoi mettere o no.
Pure sulla macchina mettono becco. E giustamente il marketing lo sa e si rivolge al pubblico femminile per vendere le auto agli uomini.
CI si deve piacere entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sono decenni che viene imposto il mantra "pensare a sé stessi", la stessa psicologia _mediatica_ ha supportato l'idea di un ego prevalente, a tutto questo si aggiungono battaglie per uguale dignità a matrimonio e convivenza promosse come se scegliere un impegno fosse inutile, il tutto viene contrabbandato come diritti e opposto a un passato retrogrado che, si dice, ne era privo.
> Perfetto. O quasi.
> E così eccoci soli, con tanti amici su Facebook, a fare le corna scaramantiche sperando di non subirle, a disquisire se è giusto restare schifati dall'immagine della propria moglie che riceve in bocca lo sperma di uno sconosciuto (per noi), a discettare se sia più esecrabile andare con una prostituta o essere adulteri per amore...
> Che confusione!
> ...


I sublimi avvitamenti contraddittori di questo tuo scritto in cui contesti la proclamazione di libertà e poi sotto sotto pensi che la libertà del maschio di fare sesso sia più importante della libertà della donna di non farlo è un perfetto manifesto, parziale, di quella cultura in cui viviamo di cui parlavo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si ma qua a comportarsi da adulti coscenziosi, da persone mature, razionali e a pensare agli altri...alla fine lo si prende...scusa il francesismo...Io ho un mezzo esaurimento e non so ancora come finirà la mia famiglia, mia moglie sta piano piano uscendo dai sensi di colpa (compito più facile del mio....casomai avrebbe patito di piu se la sfancul...vo) ..il tipo non ha patito nulla in casa ..tranne aver sofferto perché si era legato....chi soffre di più? Chi ora ha il peso delle decisioni? Del salvare la coppia e le figlie?? Almeno loro se ne so visti bene...


Idem


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma le leggi le risposte date prima?
> L'ho spiegato, credo, sotto tanti punti di vista.


Si che le leggo

Hai spiegato che se domani tua moglie si rapa a zero e gira col culo di fuori, a te non va bene e dici la tua

Ma vale anche per me, eh? Vale per tutti

E nulla c'entra con il CONCENTRARE ogni attenzione su cose fatte o non fatte sotto le lenzuola con un altro, da sviscerare e approfondire, al di sopra di ogni altro aspetto, dopo la scoperta di un tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Basta che nel lavoro sia irreprensibile; nel privato ha il diritto di essere ciò che è!
> Emblematico il caso del famoso dermatologo di Ravenna,che ha ammazzato a bastonate la moglie da cui si stava separando. Una laurea ,la cultura e la conoscenza non sempre bastano a frenare gli impulsi primordiali che la nostra specie cerca di affinare per una convivenza civile. Pure i carabinieri sparano alle mogli fedifraghe.
> Sì noti che è tutto al maschile; anche se recentemente ho letto di un nuovo caso Bobbit,con una tipa che girava per le strade coi testicoli del suo uomo in mano...
> https://www.leggo.it/news/esteri/il...la_moglie_ho_pensato_al_suicidio-2105142.html


Idem.
Bravo. Hai fatto il pompiere, però non hai potuto non aggiungere un fatto di cronaca che riporti paragonandolo a uno di venticinque anni fa. Due casi nel mondo ogni 25 anni...


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> S
> Io sostengo da tempo che il femminicidio va “compreso” e non semplicemente represso. E su quali pilastri si fondi l’identità maschile e femminile e quali siano quelli sbagliati perché fragili è una cosa fondamentale da capire. A me sembra evidente che se uno uccide la moglie, i figli e si suicida non è solo e semplicemente un bieco assassino, ma è soprattutto una persona che ha prima visto crollare tutti i suoi punti di riferimento.
> 
> È insomma la figura speculare alle spose indiane che, una volta vedove, si buttavano sul rogo del marito. E così come quelle non avrebbero trovato possibilità di vita senza il sostentamento del coniuge, sarebbero state respinte da tutti e sarebbero finite sotto perfino alla casta dei paria e vivere di elemosina.


Questo è vero.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma nn è questo il punto che segnala [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e anche io
> 
> È il dirottare, a seguito di un tradimento subito, TUTTO il disappunto disprezzo rabbia ESCLUSIVAMENTE su fatti legati al sesso (quanti pompini? Ma quando ti trombata dicevi aaahhh oppure ooooh , ma il culo mica glielo hai dato..)
> 
> ...


Perché fare l amore è la cosa più intima tra due persone, perché è certamente piacevole, si gode sicuro......semplice. le altre cose che possono ingelosire le immagini ma non sai come sono state, non te le figuri concrete.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I sublimi avvitamenti contraddittori di questo tuo scritto in cui contesti la proclamazione di libertà e poi sotto sotto pensi che la libertà del maschio di fare sesso sia più importante della libertà della donna di non farlo è un perfetto manifesto, parziale, di quella cultura in cui viviamo di cui parlavo.


Non c'è alcun avvitamento.
La libertà e il desiderio di fare sesso vale per entrambi.
Non credo che una donna sia contenta di avere un partner che la rifiuta.
E sono convinto che per lei questo sia notevolmente frustrante.
Sinceramente costringere il partner, uomo o donna che sia (tu hai l'abitudine a fare differenze tra i sessi, ma per me sono pari), a essere casto è una violenza psicologica.
Ma è questo in sintesi che si richiede quando ci si nega.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È cosi...prima il suo corpo era mio....ora non lo sento mio....a volte provo fastidio quando si spoglia e la guardo....prima la ammiravo...


Ma io ti capisco.
Ho provato la stessa cosa. Mi sono perfino sentita in imbarazzo vedendolo entrare in bagno, come se fosse stato un passante.
Ma io non contesto il provare emozioni, contesto voler dare un significato di diritto a queste emozioni.
Pensa che io quando desidero un uomo provo irritazione di fronte a gesti che sono per me eccitanti (sciocchezze eh, tipo arrotolarsi le maniche della camicia) se fatte in presenza di altre donne. Ma mica teorizzo che non debba farli.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È vero...in teoria....e spesso questo ragionamento lo uso come escamotage per uscire da crisi quotidiane....però dura il tempo che dura..... anche casa nostra è di proprietà di mia moglie ma se entrano i ladri e distruggono.tutto...sento violata una mia proprietà.... c è chi soffre che il tradimento è avvenuto nel propria letto..eppure è un letto come un altro....come quello di un motel qualsiasi... ma per te ha un valore.... sai che io non sono geloso dell altro ma del fatto che mia moglie abbia scelto, cercato, desiderato,...lei è ''mia'' ecc....ma l altro per me è un fantoccio.


Tu esponi emozioni comprensibili che non vuoi fare passare come diritti.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se gli elementi della coppia hanno avuto pochi rapporti con altri prima del matrimonio, e quindi il sesso è sempre rimasto una componente vissuta prevalentemente e soddisfacentemente tra loro due, quasi una cosa esclusiva e soprattutto se è sempre stato associato ai sentimenti, può essere traumatico subire un tradimento.
> Si spera sempre che con l'altro sia stata una cosa da poco.
> In sintesi se si è sempre fatto sesso poco e solo per amore, il sesso diventa anche nella relazione adulterina fondamentale per capire il legame che c'è stato.
> Viceversa, se si è abituati a vivere il sesso tranquillamente e senza associarlo necessariamente ai sentimenti, subendo il tradimento si è molto meno interessati a esplorare quanto è accaduto "sotto le lenzuola".


Quoto quoto quoto...


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Idem.
> Bravo. Hai fatto il pompiere, però non hai potuto non aggiungere un fatto di cronaca che riporti paragonandolo a uno di venticinque anni fa. Due casi nel mondo ogni 25 anni...


Falso.
Fai una ricerca su internet con le parole chiave. Io hai avuto due vicine di casa (DUE) che hanno assassinato i loro compagni.
Non conosco personalmente uomini che lo abbiano fatto, per dire. Quest'elenco è lungo ed è tratto dal blog Violenza sulle donne.ù
Non si può pensare di combattere la cultura della violenza imputandola solo a un genere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché, credi che un uomo non lo faccia di accontentare la donna?
> Io sì.
> Le donne che conosco poi ti dicono chiaramente in faccia quello che a loro non piace.
> Anche se è meglio che ti depili o no. E se quella camicia va bene con quella giacca e se quel colore di pantaloni lo puoi mettere o no.
> ...


Credo che tu ultimamente stia scendendo una china rivendicativa che non ti fa bene. 
Ne parleremo, se vuoi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché fare l amore è la cosa più intima tra due persone, perché è certamente piacevole, si gode sicuro......semplice. le altre cose che possono ingelosire le immagini ma non sai come sono state, non te le figuri concrete.


Lo capisco

Però io conosco mia moglie , almeno un po'

E credo di sapere che se si è portata a quel livello di intimità, vuol dire che una intimità c'era anche prima di entrare nel letto

Ed è quella che l'ha guidata nel letto

Mia moglie non è una che gli dici: ciao sei carina, si scopa?

E ti risponde: ma si.. dai

E trovo davvero strano che il "prima" sia riportato a valore 0 in una scala di intensità di dolore, domande, buchi neri

Perché se c'è stato un "dopo" vuol dire che c'è stato un "prima" in cui è nato e maturato

Questo per mia moglie

Quella degli altri non lo so


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è alcun avvitamento.
> La libertà e il desiderio di fare sesso vale per entrambi.
> Non credo che una donna sia contenta di avere un partner che la rifiuta.
> E sono convinto che per lei questo sia notevolmente frustrante.
> ...


Violenza negarsi?
E non è stupro fare sesso che non si desidera?
Solo che è un po’ più difficile violentare un uomo.
E non puoi fare finta che sia pari la frustrazione di non farlo e la violenza di doverlo fare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Falso.
> Fai una ricerca su internet con le parole chiave. Io hai avuto due vicine di casa (DUE) che hanno assassinato i loro compagni.
> Non conosco personalmente uomini che lo abbiano fatto, per dire. Quest'elenco è lungo ed è tratto dal blog Violenza sulle donne.ù
> Non si può pensare di combattere la cultura della violenza imputandola solo a un genere.


Postami un’altra cosa del genere e chiudo ogni comunicazione con te e non sto scherzando.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ti capisco.
> Ho provato la stessa cosa. Mi sono perfino sentita in imbarazzo vedendolo entrare in bagno, come se fosse stato un passante.
> Ma io non contesto il provare emozioni, contesto voler dare un significato di diritto a queste emozioni.
> Pensa che io quando desidero un uomo provo irritazione di fronte a gesti che sono per me eccitanti (sciocchezze eh, tipo arrotolarsi le maniche della camicia) se fatte in presenza di altre donne. Ma mica teorizzo che non debba farli.


Giusto per darmi un iniezione di coraggio....e il fastidio ti è poi passato? Sei tornata a sentirlo tuo?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> 
> Però io conosco mia moglie , almeno un po'
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. 

Ma qui abbondano i ragionamenti del cazzo, proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Giusto per darmi un iniezione di coraggio....e il fastidio ti è poi passato? Sei tornata a sentirlo tuo?


Io ho chiuso quella mattina stessa. 
Ma io sono più unica che rara.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu ultimamente sti scendendo una china rivendicativa che non ti fa bene.
> Ne parleremo, se vuoi.


No, non è una china rivendicativa.
E' la normalità della vita quotidiana che tu sembri non vedere in molte risposte.
Perché le cose non sono mai così complesse come le si pretende, ma sono molto spesso banalmente legate da un rapporto causa effetto.
Se io faccio qualcosa per te, mi aspetto che tu faccia qualcosa per me.
Se non arriva, resto deluso.
Se resto deluso, mi comporterò di conseguenza.
E' una cosa banale tanto che non dovrebbe neppure essere spiegata.
Se io mi comporto pensando solo a me stesso e ignorandoti, non posso pensare di poterti piacere a lungo.
Se per me il sesso è legato all'amore, il fatto che tu lo abbia fatto con un altro mi porta a pensare che tu lo abbia amato. Oppure che per te non sia legato all'amore. 
Per dire, eh. 
Il fatto di aver lasciato tuo marito non ti ha obbligata a cercare queste risposte, ma se come Random forse vuoi restare hai necessità di sapere queste cose per relazionarti in maniera limpida.
La differenza sta tutta qui.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> 
> Però io conosco mia moglie , almeno un po'
> 
> ...


Idem...e infatti lei mi dice di esserci arrivata solo dopo mesi e mesi...di aver vissuto un vero e proprio fidanzamento...senza il quale non avrebbe mai potuto...ma è cosi...la ''capisco''


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Violenza negarsi?
> *E non è stupro fare sesso che non si desidera?
> *Solo che è un po’ più difficile violentare un uomo.
> E non puoi fare finta che sia pari la frustrazione di non farlo e la violenza di doverlo fare.


C'è alternativa, e l'ho scritto.
Basta dire "Non ho più voglia di fare sesso con te ti autorizzo a trovarti un'altra persona alla luce del sole".
Ma non mi sembra che sia mai stato detto. Anzi.
Chi cerca sesso altrove diventa solo un traditore, con tutti i rischi del caso.
Se una persona considera una violenza fare sesso col proprio marito (o moglie) che la/lo desidera penso farebbe meglio a lasciarlo, comunque, perché è proprio finita. Non è questione di passione che non c'è più, eh.
Che ci fai a stare insieme?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho chiuso quella mattina stessa.
> Ma io sono più unica che rara.


Non so se è più coraggiosa la tua scelta o la mia e della maggior parte degli altri. Certo sento che un tentativo va sempre fatto se c è ancora amore.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se io faccio qualcosa per te, mi aspetto che tu faccia qualcosa per me.
> Se non arriva, resto deluso.
> Se resto deluso, mi comporterò di conseguenza.
> E' una cosa banale tanto che non dovrebbe neppure essere spiegata.


È spiegata benissimo e in modo inquietante da  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] in un post di ieri sul 3d Delle "monete"

Ti riporto di sotto uno dei passaggi salienti

In cui si finisce per fare il conto sugli scontrini. 
Perdendo di vista che le valutazioni hanno diversi livelli, e raramente ci si può fermare allo scontrino. 
Che immancabilmente porta alla bilancia dei debiti e dei crediti. 

Una relazione basata su debiti e crediti...ritorna ad essere uno spazio in cui si gioca il potere.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È spiegata benissimo e in modo inquietante da @_ipazia_ in un post di ieri sul 3d Delle "monete"
> 
> Ti giro uno dei passaggi salienti
> 
> ...


Se io ti invito a cena per un anno, ma tu non ricambi mai, non credi che alla fine mi possa stufare?
Di solito si ragiona così.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Idem.
> Bravo. Hai fatto il pompiere, però non hai potuto non aggiungere un fatto di cronaca che riporti paragonandolo a uno di venticinque anni fa. Due casi nel mondo ogni 25 anni...


Era proprio per evidenziare la composizione della casistica....
Posto che non ho smanie morbose per notizie truculente,come quelle citate, sottolineavo la distanza ventennale di due episodi simili, messi in atto da donne.
Sarebbe pleonastico evidenziare gli omicidi di donne , attuati da uomini, che siano mariti, fidanzati, conoscenti.....sappiamo bene che la statistica ci dice che è il maschio ad uccidere. E mi ero già dilungato sull'argomento sostenendo che ciò sia indice di inadeguatezza e debolezza; non fisica, evidentemente,ma psicologica, esistenziale ecc....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu ultimamente stia scendendo una china rivendicativa che non ti fa bene.
> Ne parleremo, se vuoi.





danny ha detto:


> No, non è una china rivendicativa.
> E' la normalità della vita quotidiana che tu sembri non vedere in molte risposte.
> Perché le cose non sono mai così complesse come le si pretende, ma sono molto spesso banalmente legate da un rapporto causa effetto.
> Se io faccio qualcosa per te, mi aspetto che tu faccia qualcosa per me.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> C'è alternativa, e l'ho scritto.
> Basta dire "Non ho più voglia di fare sesso con te ti autorizzo a trovarti un'altra persona alla luce del sole".
> Ma non mi sembra che sia mai stato detto. Anzi.
> Chi cerca sesso altrove diventa solo un traditore, con tutti i rischi del caso.
> Se una persona considera una violenza fare sesso col proprio marito (o moglie) che la/lo desidera penso farebbe meglio a lasciarlo, comunque, perché è proprio finita. Non è questione di passione che non c'è più, eh.


Altroché se è rivendicativa.
E non lo è nella realtà concreta. Lo è come rimuginare, come rinuminazione. 
Non fa bene per nulla. 

http://www.igorvitale.org/2014/09/22/come-riconoscere-e-affrontare-la-ruminazione-mentale/


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so se è più coraggiosa la tua scelta o la mia e della maggior parte degli altri. Certo sento che un tentativo va sempre fatto se c è ancora amore.


Non mi sono sentita in gare né sul coraggio né su nessuna altra cosa. Ho agito impulsivamente come quando allontani la mano dalla pentola che scotta.
Poi con calma ci ho ragionato e ho capito me, lui e quello che volevo.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Postami un’altra cosa del genere e chiudo ogni comunicazione con te e non sto scherzando.


Grazie del confronto.
In fin dei conti il fatto che io sia stato picchiato da mia moglie non conta un cazzo, eh.
Se lo facevo io, era tutta un'altra cosa.
Io non picchio le donne, ma pretendo la stessa cosa da loro.
Per me questa è parità. E anche contrastare la violenza opponendo l'accoglienza.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Era proprio per evidenziare la composizione della casistica....
> Posto che non ho smanie morbose per notizie truculente,come quelle citate, sottolineavo la distanza ventennale di due episodi simili, messi in atto da donne.
> Sarebbe pleonastico evidenziare gli omicidi di donne , attuati da uomini, che siano mariti, fidanzati, conoscenti.....sappiamo bene che la statistica ci dice che è il maschio ad uccidere. E mi ero già dilungato sull'argomento sostenendo che ciò sia indice di inadeguatezza e debolezza; non fisica, evidentemente,ma psicologica, esistenziale ecc....


Ti ho ringraziato infatti. 
E rinnovo il ringraziamento per il tuo cercare di spostare su un piano non rivendicativo.
È sulle origini di quella percezione di debolezza che bisogna ragionare.
Del resto solo i nostri nonni potevano uccidere impunemente le mogli traditrici o mandarle in prigione.
È normale fare un po’ fatica.
Del resto anch’io rimango un po’ risentita se un ragazzo non mi tiene aperta la porta e non mi fa passare per prima.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie del confronto.
> In fin dei conti il fatto che io sia stato picchiato da mia moglie non conta un cazzo, eh.
> Se lo facevo io, era tutta un'altra cosa.
> Io non picchio le donne, ma pretendo la stessa cosa da loro.
> Per me questa è parità. E anche contrastare la violenza opponendo l'accoglienza.


Guarda che sai bene quanta solidarietà hai avuto da tutti.
Però l’enorme differenza fisica ha reso quella aggressione (gravissima simbolicamente e per le circostanze) come quella di un bambino che picchia la mamma.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se io ti invito a cena per un anno, ma tu non ricambi mai, non credi che alla fine mi possa stufare?
> Di solito si ragiona così.


Stai vagando secondo me

Se ti invito a cena lo faccio perché fa piacere a me, non perché segno la tacca sull'agenda

E lo so..

C'è gente che appena gli offrì il caffè, ti risponde: ok, domani allora sta a me

Ma allora.. ognuno si paga sempre il suo, e si smonta prima la pagliacciata di offrirsi il caffè a giorni alterni, non trovi? :carneval:


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se è rivendicativa.
> E non lo è nella realtà concreta. Lo è come rimuginare, come rinuminazione.
> Non fa bene per nulla.
> 
> http://www.igorvitale.org/2014/09/22/come-riconoscere-e-affrontare-la-ruminazione-mentale/


Quindi una moglie o un marito che desiderano il proprio partner ma si vedono rifiutate/i cosa dovrebbero fare?
Accettare la cosa tranquillamente senza neppure lamentarsene'
In virtù di cosa?
Di solito, alla fine, infatti, ci si rivolge altrove, anche se il rancore verso l'indifferenza di chi si ha a casa non riesci comunque a cancellarlo.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sai bene quanta solidarietà hai avuto da tutti.
> Però l’enorme differenza fisica ha reso quella aggressione (gravissima simbolicamente e per le circostanze) come quella di un bambino che picchia la mamma.


No.
Non c'entra la differenza fisica, ed è proprio quello che le donne non riescono a comprendere.
Conta l'aggressività e quella la vedi nella faccia di chi hai di fronte.
E fa paura. Anche se poi capisci che qualcosa sta andando storto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem...e infatti lei mi dice di esserci arrivata solo dopo mesi e mesi...di aver vissuto un vero e proprio fidanzamento...senza il quale non avrebbe mai potuto...ma è cosi...la ''capisco''


È ancora più doloroso volendo..

Altro che pompini con ingoio

Tutto sta a volere attraversare il cuneo del dolore nelle sue diverse parti.

Non siamo sempre al centro del mondo...

Anche se ci piacerebbe tanto esserlo


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stai vagando secondo me
> 
> Se ti invito a cena lo faccio perché fa piacere a me, non perché segno la tacca sull'agenda
> 
> ...


Skorpio... certo che mi fa piacere.
All'inizio.
Però poi ci si stufa anche, lo sai.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi una moglie o un marito che desiderano il proprio partner ma si vedono rifiutate/i cosa dovrebbero fare?
> Accettare la cosa tranquillamente senza neppure lamentarsene'
> In virtù di cosa?
> Di solito, alla fine, infatti, ci si rivolge altrove, anche se il rancore verso l'indifferenza di chi si ha a casa non riesci comunque a cancellarlo.


Si prende atto che in quella relazione, per poco o sempre, non c’è sesso.
Si parla, si valuta e si prendono decisioni.
Non ha senso ruminare.
È dalla ruminazione che nascono le tragedie.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma qui abbondano i ragionamenti del cazzo, proprio.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si prende atto che in quella relazione, per poco o sempre, non c’è sesso.
> *Si parla*, si valuta e si prendono decisioni.
> Non ha senso ruminare.
> È dalla ruminazione che nascono le tragedie.


La moglie di Ologramma non vuole parlare.
La mia neppure, perché fa uguale.
Quindi?
Si parla da soli?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Non c'entra la differenza fisica, ed è proprio quello che le donne non riescono a comprendere.
> Conta l'aggressività e quella la vedi nella faccia di chi hai di fronte.
> E fa paura. Anche se poi capisci che qualcosa sta andando storto.


È il rifiuto e la rabbia che ti ha sconvolto nella aggressione di tua moglie.
Non dirmi che non sei 8n grado di bloccarla con una mano.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio... certo che mi fa piacere.
> All'inizio.
> Però poi ci si stufa anche, lo sai.


Se mi stufo non invito più, è facile

Non sto a giro con le cambiali da riscuotere, incazzato come un toro

Io sono pari, sempre

So quello che ho ricevuto a ospitare il mio amico a cena a casa mia.

Il suo venire e stare con me è la moneta che voglio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi una moglie o un marito che desiderano il proprio partner ma si vedono rifiutate/i cosa dovrebbero fare?
> Accettare la cosa tranquillamente senza neppure lamentarsene'
> In virtù di cosa?
> Di solito, alla fine, infatti, ci si rivolge altrove, anche se il rancore verso l'indifferenza di chi si ha a casa non riesci comunque a cancellarlo.





danny ha detto:


> No.
> Non c'entra la differenza fisica, ed è proprio quello che le donne non riescono a comprendere.
> Conta l'aggressività e quella la vedi nella faccia di chi hai di fronte.
> E fa paura. Anche se poi capisci che qualcosa sta andando storto.


Vedi sono due cose in cui vedi rabbia è rifiuto e alle quali reagisci con una pericolosissima rabbia e rifiuto razionali.
E questo si chiama ruminazione.
Fa male a te.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La moglie di Ologramma non vuole parlare.
> La mia neppure, perché fa uguale.
> Quindi?
> Si parla da soli?


Questo è quello che farebbe male... Almeno a me

Peggio di un pompino


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La moglie di Ologramma non vuole parlare.
> La mia neppure, perché fa uguale.
> Quindi?
> Si parla da soli?


Ologramma non è arrabbiato ed è felice con sua moglie. Ha anche un’altra età.
Tu non vuoi arrivare in queste condizioni alla sua età?
Che soluzione hai trovato?
Rimuginare?
Ti fa bene?
Stai accumulando una rabbia contenuta attraverso apparente razionalità che poi esploderà e non puoi sapere ora come.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi stufo non invito più, è facile
> 
> Non sto a giro con le cambiali da riscuotere, incazzato come un toro
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco
> 
> Però io conosco mia moglie , almeno un po'
> 
> ...


Anche per me....Le domande non le capivo,o non volevo...il dopo è stata una conseguenza; il prima è stato un'attenuante del dopo.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il rifiuto e la rabbia che ti ha sconvolto nella aggressione di tua moglie.
> Non dirmi che non sei 8n grado di bloccarla con una mano.


Brunetta, le mie due vicine hanno ucciso i loro compagni mentre dormivano con dei coltelli.
Una lo ha anche evirato.
L'altra dopo averlo ucciso lo ha buttato sulle scale, come un rifiuto.
Erano tutte piccole e minute.
La differenza fisica non è una barriera, anche se si pretende sempre che lo sia.
Sta di fatto che non sono gli effetti il problema, ma l'aggressività che spinge a certi comportamenti.
E il perché c'è questa aggressività.
Una donna può uccidere esattamente come un uomo se vuole. 
Esattamente come una donna può tradire come un uomo.
Non siamo tanti diversi nella gestione delle nostre emozioni, dei nostri impulsi, della rabbia.
Mia figlia per esempio dice sempre che i più tranquilli verso di lei sono i maschi, che hanno un codice etico che proibisce loro di picchiare le donne mentre si picchiano tra loro, mentre le femmine sono più violente. Una per esempio ogni tanto le fa male. Il codice etico non deve dipendere dai generi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sai bene quanta solidarietà hai avuto da tutti.
> Però l’enorme differenza fisica ha reso quella aggressione (gravissima simbolicamente e per le circostanze) come quella di un bambino che picchia la mamma.


Non sono d'accordo
Il "problema" non è solamente il male fisico.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Non c'entra la differenza fisica, ed è proprio quello che le donne non riescono a comprendere.
> Conta l'aggressività e quella la vedi nella faccia di chi hai di fronte.
> E fa paura. Anche se poi capisci che qualcosa sta andando storto.


conta la mancanza totale di rispetto



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi stufo non invito più, è facile
> 
> Non sto a giro con le cambiali da riscuotere, incazzato come un toro
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho chiuso quella mattina stessa.
> Ma io sono più unica che rara.


Era l'unico modo per ricordarlo com'era..... l'hai congelato come volevi (pensavi) che fosse...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Anche per me....Le domande non le capivo,o non volevo...il dopo è stata una conseguenza; il prima è stato un'attenuante del dopo.


Io nelle macerie tra i calcinacci non ci ho rovistato

Ho preferito rovistare nelle strutture che avevano ceduto, provocando il crollo

L'ho fatto assieme a mia moglie, come siamo riusciti, per carità, si poteva fare anche meglio, ma si è fatto

Ho capito che c'è chi preferisce tirarsi i calcinacci addosso


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, le mie due vicine hanno ucciso i loro compagni mentre dormivano con dei coltelli.
> Una lo ha anche evirato.
> L'altra dopo averlo ucciso lo ha buttato sulle scale, come un rifiuto.
> Erano tutte piccole e minute.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Il "problema" non è solamente il male fisico.


L’ho appena scritto. Il problema è il rifiuto.
Ma tutto va inserito in una relazione e nelle modalità relazionali.
Se la risposta è quella sopra vi è, con tutta evidenza, uno spostamento del caso personale (dopo due? Tre? Quattro anni?) in un contesto minaccioso.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono pure d'accordo, però in teoria questi aspetti emergono un po' prima di un tradimento, ecco..


Verissimo.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non le vedi prima certe cose, un po' tordello sei, diciamocelo
> 
> D'accordo che l'amore renda tutti belli, ma...


Lo sono.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho appena scritto. Il problema è il rifiuto.
> Ma tutto va inserito in una relazione e nelle modalità relazionali.
> Se la risposta è quella sopra vi è, con tutta evidenza, uno spostamento del caso personale (dopo due? Tre? Quattro anni?) in un contesto minaccioso.


No il problema è il gesto che non è mai giustificato


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certo perché un uomo è solo uno che ha un cazzo che usa come vuole senza entrare in intimità :sbatti:


E chi l'ha detto ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Era l'unico modo per ricordarlo com'era..... l'hai congelato come volevi (pensavi) che fosse...


No. Ho riconosciuto che non era come credevo che fosse.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo sono.


:rotfl: :rotfl:  ma era generico, non rivolto a te, Jim!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No il problema è il gesto che non è mai giustificato


Questo è quello che dici tu e che dico  io.
Danny sta seguendo un altro percorso.
Come si suol dire è partito per la tangente.


----------



## Mariben (30 Marzo 2018)

Non vi sto dietro ragazzi non ho tempo e nemmeno la vostra dialettica ma è molto interessante la vostra discussione un episodio ve lo voglio raccontare forse può dare in qualche maniera dare un piccolo contributo alla discussione la mia nipotina 4 anni com'è normale che sia è alle prese con i suoi scoppi di rabbia ne è molto spaventata spesso e volentieri ne parla ,chiede vuole capire evidentemente la sente come un'intrusione ,come una cosa non sua però che succede , appena può sposta l'argomento della conversazione sulla rabbia la sua mamma le ha detto qualche volta che ila fa arrabbiare molto ,io le ho risposto che probabilmente la sua mamma si sbaglia O forse non conosce bene la rabbia perché nessuno è in grado di chiamarla viene da sola e non per colpa di qualcuno le si sono illuminati gli occhi e mi ha detto Adesso chiamo la mamma e le spiego come funziona così forse quando arriva la rabbia la prossima volta  sa non sono io a chiamarla o forse chiude la porta Così non può entrare


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non è una china rivendicativa.
> E' la normalità della vita quotidiana che tu sembri non vedere in molte risposte.
> Perché le cose non sono mai così complesse come le si pretende, ma sono molto spesso banalmente legate da un rapporto causa effetto.
> Se io faccio qualcosa per te, mi aspetto che tu faccia qualcosa per me.
> ...


Bravo, ho risposto prima a Brunetta, dicendole che lei tutto sommato è fuggita da una realtà che non sopportava ma che, soprattutto ,non era quella che credeva che fosse. Il mollare tutto seduta stante richiede un raziocinio ed una freddezza non comuni. Io il giorno dopo l'ho convocata dal mio avvocato ,salvo ripensarci dopo raccomandate già spedite .....ma anche io sono unico,come dice lei.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sono decenni che viene imposto il mantra "pensare a sé stessi", la stessa psicologia _mediatica_ ha supportato l'idea di un ego prevalente, a tutto questo si aggiungono battaglie per uguale dignità a matrimonio e convivenza promosse come se scegliere un impegno fosse inutile, il tutto viene contrabbandato come diritti e opposto a un passato retrogrado che, si dice, ne era privo.
> Perfetto. O quasi.
> E così eccoci soli, con tanti amici su Facebook, a fare le corna scaramantiche sperando di non subirle, a disquisire se è giusto restare schifati dall'immagine della propria moglie che riceve in bocca lo sperma di uno sconosciuto (per noi), a discettare se sia più esecrabile andare con una prostituta o essere adulteri per amore...
> Che confusione!
> ...


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io nelle macerie tra i calcinacci non ci ho rovistato
> 
> Ho preferito rovistare nelle strutture che avevano ceduto, provocando il crollo
> 
> ...


Io ho "dovuto" arrivarci,con qualche aiutino da parte sua; un vero ed esaustivo approfondimento sulle motivazioni, circostanze e stati d'animo non c'è stato. E forse è stato meglio,perché ci sarebbe scontrati ancora di più. Non dico fare lo struzzo,ma certe cose si capiscono e si dicono senza parlare....


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ..il tipo non ha patito nulla in casa ..


Era/è impegnato ?


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:  ma era generico, non rivolto a te, Jim!!! :rotfl:


Oh, è la verità....


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho riconosciuto che non era come credevo che fosse.


E se magari non lo è stato solo per un periodo della sua vita?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io ho "dovuto" arrivarci,con qualche aiutino da parte sua; un vero ed esaustivo approfondimento sulle motivazioni, circostanze e stati d'animo non c'è stato. E forse è stato meglio,perché ci sarebbe scontrati ancora di più. Non dico fare lo struzzo,ma certe cose si capiscono e si dicono senza parlare....


Io ho parlato poco di trombate e di pompini (alla fine son quelle 4 o 5 cose, cucinate in maniera diversa ma materialmente parlando la zuppa quella è)


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io nelle macerie tra i calcinacci non ci ho rovistato
> 
> Ho preferito rovistare nelle strutture che avevano ceduto, provocando il crollo
> 
> ...



Nel mio caso non si tratta di rovistare tra i calcinacci, oppure di dare maggiore importanza al prima, al durante o al dopo. Nel mio caso intanto devo dare un significato a questi termini. Cosa significa prima? Quanto è durato? Perchè è avvenuto? Questo perchè se ci spostiamo indietro di un anno allora devono essere differenti anche le motivazioni che l'hanno originata. Se il durante anzichè 1 giorno e mezzo è durato 10 o 12 mesi, allora sono profondamente diversi e molto più importanti anche gli strascichi che una simile storia può aver lasciato. Se il dopo non è stato causato da una sua rinuncia, per quanto dolorosa, ma se è stata mollata, allora ci sarà sicuramente una questione irrisolta dentro di lei. Una questione che non posso e non voglio ignorare. Diventa quindi fondamentale approfondire, se è possibile, la conoscenza della dinamica reale dei fatti ela loro tempistica. 
Tanti sms provenienti dallo stesso numero in momenti distanti oltre un anno e cancellati, inducono a sospettare qualcosa di importante. 

Per fare un esempio, una volta il dentista mi trovò una carie all'ultimo canino. Mi fece una lastra e poi mi disse che non si vedeva se era solo da otturare o da devitalizzare o da incapsulare o addirittura da rimuovere, perchè non si capiva dove finisse la carie. Doveva scavare. E scavò. Scavò talmente tanto che alla fine scelse di estrarre il dente. Ed infine, essendo proprio l'ultimo e non potendo fare un ponte, mi disse che la soluzione era il classico impianto in titanio oppure rimanere senza un dente che usavo pochissimo e di cui nessuno poteva notare l'assenza tranne se non mi avesse scritturato la Frisk per la sua pubblicità. 
Ero partito per una semplice otturazione ed adesso ho un dente di meno. E sono felice di essermi risparmiato l'impianto che mi avrebbe bucato un osso.

Questo per dire che a volte, anche se può essere seccante e doloroso, se rinunci a scavare non puoi prendere la decisione giusta.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Era/è impegnato ?


Ovvio. Fotocopia di ns situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non vi sto dietro ragazzi non ho tempo e nemmeno la vostra dialettica ma è molto interessante la vostra discussione un episodio ve lo voglio raccontare forse può dare in qualche maniera dare un piccolo contributo alla discussione la mia nipotina 4 anni com'è normale che sia è alle prese con i suoi scoppi di rabbia ne è molto spaventata e spesso e volentieri ne parla chiede vuole capire evidentemente la sente come un'intrusione come una cosa non sua però che succede anche forse grazie alla situazione che sta vivendo appena può sposta l'argomento della conversazione rabbia la sua mamma le ha detto qualche volta che il suo che la fa arrabbiare molto io le ho risposto che probabilmente la sua mamma si sbaglia O forse non conosce bene la rabbia perché nessuno è in grado di chiamarla viene da sola e non per colpa di qualcuno le si sono illuminati gli occhi e mi ha detto Adesso chiamo la mamma e le spiego come funziona così forse quando arriva la rabbia la prossima volta la rabbia che viene a lei non sono io a chiamarla o forse chiude la porta Così non può entrare


Manca qualche virgola  ma è molto significativo.
È sempre il discorso della alfabetizzazione emotiva, di cui tanto ha parlato Ipazia e di cui ho parlato anch’io.
Io ho un chiaro ricordo di miei attacchi di rabbia con esplosioni accompagnati da urla “ho il nervoso, voglio picchiare” e mia madre che li accettava come normali e mi offriva un cuscino.
È importante accettare e contenere la rabbia dei bambini senza reprimerla con aggressività, né senza corrispondervi altra rabbia.
Io invece ricordo ancora con affettuosa comprensione un ricordo di mio marito bambino che aveva espresso un legittimo timore di abbandono, alla notizia della malattia della madre, al quale era stato risposto con una sberla che lo aveva fatto sentire colpevole e che gli aveva bloccato per sempre l’espressione delle sue paure.

La rabbia e le paure dei bambini possono sembrare immotivate e ridicole, ma vanno sempre accolte. 
Se si pretende una elaborazione razionale nei bambini si creano adulti incapaci di accogliere emozioni e sentimenti negativi.

Forse questa consapevolezza potrebbe essere una chiave per formare nuove generazioni più sicure.

Mi stanno venendo in mente molti episodi infantili, in cui di fronte alla manifestazione di miei disagi, imiei genitori hanno risposto sempre accogliendoli e confermandomi che avevo in me stessa gli strumenti per affrontarli e superarli.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ovvio. Fotocopia di ns situazione.


Vabbè, non dico cosa avrei fatto al posto tuo perchè la mia posizione sul punto è chiara e non mi va di discuterne per l'ennesima volta...


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non si tratta di rovistare tra i calcinacci, oppure di dare maggiore importanza al prima, al durante o al dopo. Nel mio caso intanto devo dare un significato a questi termini. Cosa significa prima? Quanto è durato? Perchè è avvenuto? Questo perchè se ci spostiamo indietro di un anno allora devono essere differenti anche le motivazioni che l'hanno originata. Se il durante anzichè 1 giorno e mezzo è durato 10 o 12 mesi, allora sono profondamente diversi e molto più importanti anche gli strascichi che una simile storia può aver lasciato. Se il dopo non è stato causato da una sua rinuncia, per quanto dolorosa, ma se è stata mollata, allora ci sarà sicuramente una questione irrisolta dentro di lei. Una questione che non posso e non voglio ignorare. Diventa quindi fondamentale approfondire, se è possibile, la conoscenza della dinamica reale dei fatti ela loro tempistica.
> Tanti sms provenienti dallo stesso numero in momenti distanti oltre un anno e cancellati, inducono a sospettare qualcosa di importante.
> 
> Per fare un esempio, una volta il dentista mi trovò una carie all'ultimo canino. Mi fece una lastra e poi mi disse che non si vedeva se era solo da otturare o da devitalizzare o da incapsulare o addirittura da rimuovere, perchè non si capiva dove finisse la carie. Doveva scavare. E scavò. Scavò talmente tanto che alla fine scelse di estrarre il dente. Ed infine, essendo proprio l'ultimo e non potendo fare un ponte, mi disse che la soluzione era il classico impianto in titanio oppure rimanere senza un dente che usavo pochissimo e di cui nessuno poteva notare l'assenza tranne se non mi avesse scritturato la Frisk per la sua pubblicità.
> ...


La ami? Ti ci vedi senza? Te lo chiedo perché più sai più soffri. Ma non la mollerai. Ovvio che sapere che ha avuto 5 amanti è altro. Ma sapere se è stata una volta o 5 secondo me contribuisce a soffrire di più ma non è determinante nella scelta finale.


----------



## Mariben (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Manca qualche virgola  ma è molto significativo.
> È sempre il discorso della alfabetizzazione emotiva, di cui tanto ha parlato Ipazia e di cui ho parlato anch’io.
> Io ho un chiaro ricordo di miei attacchi di rabbia con esplosioni accompagnati da urla “ho il nervoso, voglio picchiare” e mia madre che li accettava come normali e mi offriva un cuscino.
> È importante accettare e contenere la rabbia dei bambini senza reprimerla con aggressività, né senza corrispondervi altra rabbia.
> ...


Esatto Mi scuso per l'esposizione disastrosa ma uso la digitazione vocale per questioni il tempo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E se magari non lo è stato solo per un periodo della sua vita?


In effetti una ventina d’anni. 

Vedi i miei ultimi post > Ma è quello che gli avevano insegnato fin da piccolo: trovare strade occulte per esprimere le emozioni.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vabbè, non dico cosa avrei fatto al posto tuo perchè la mia posizione sul punto è chiara e non mi va di discuterne per l'ennesima volta...


Cosa mi entra in tasca se spiffero?     Nulla. Anzi rischio che la moglie faccia sceneggiate o lo racconti in giro. È pur sempre la madre delle miei figlie..farei del male a loro. Certo che vorrei vederlo nella mer.da come ci stiamo noi...(io sono stato al suo posto e l immedesimarmi nel marito altrui è stato un freno a continuare tra i tanti che ho valutato). E comunque chi ha sbagliato con me non è lui.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non si tratta di rovistare tra i calcinacci, oppure di dare maggiore importanza al prima, al durante o al dopo. Nel mio caso intanto devo dare un significato a questi termini. Cosa significa prima? Quanto è durato? Perchè è avvenuto? Questo perchè se ci spostiamo indietro di un anno allora devono essere differenti anche le motivazioni che l'hanno originata. Se il durante anzichè 1 giorno e mezzo è durato 10 o 12 mesi, allora sono profondamente diversi e molto più importanti anche gli strascichi che una simile storia può aver lasciato. Se il dopo non è stato causato da una sua rinuncia, per quanto dolorosa, ma se è stata mollata, allora ci sarà sicuramente una questione irrisolta dentro di lei. Una questione che non posso e non voglio ignorare. Diventa quindi fondamentale approfondire, se è possibile, la conoscenza della dinamica reale dei fatti ela loro tempistica.
> Tanti sms provenienti dallo stesso numero in momenti distanti oltre un anno e cancellati, inducono a sospettare qualcosa di importante.
> 
> Per fare un esempio, una volta il dentista mi trovò una carie all'ultimo canino. Mi fece una lastra e poi mi disse che non si vedeva se era solo da otturare o da devitalizzare o da incapsulare o addirittura da rimuovere, perchè non si capiva dove finisse la carie. Doveva scavare. E scavò. Scavò talmente tanto che alla fine scelse di estrarre il dente. Ed infine, essendo proprio l'ultimo e non potendo fare un ponte, mi disse che la soluzione era il classico impianto in titanio oppure rimanere senza un dente che usavo pochissimo e di cui nessuno poteva notare l'assenza tranne se non mi avesse scritturato la Frisk per la sua pubblicità.
> ...


Suppongo fosse l’ultimo molare.
Comunque che il dentista fosse un incapace o un disonesto non ti è venuta?
Quando avevo sedici anni un dentista mi trovò quattro carie. Mia mamma poco convinta mi impose di aspettare.
Non ho nessuna carie neppure ora.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

In tutte queste interessanti discertazioni mi rendo conto che la vittima sacrificale è l'empatia. L' empatia che nel rapporto di coppia dovrebbe far comprendere e accettare le altrui decisioni, gli altrui atteggiamenti e le altrui esigenze.
Se si continua a farne una questione sessista si perde l' obbiettivo che è quello di stare bene insieme, o anche da soli se è impossibile.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Esatto Mi scuso per l'esposizione disastrosa ma uso la digitazione vocale per questioni il tempo


Si capisce che è stato dettato.
Ho sottolineato perché mi è sembrato un contributo molto importante e non volevo che la difficoltà di lettura, per la mancanza di punteggiatura, lo facesse trascurare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In tutte queste interessanti discertazioni mi rendo conto che la vittima sacrificale è l'empatia. L' empatia che nel rapporto di coppia dovrebbe far comprendere e accettare le altrui decisioni, gli altrui atteggiamenti e le altrui esigenze.
> Se si continua a farne una questione sessista si perde l' obbiettivo che è quello di stare bene insieme, o anche da soli se è impossibile.


Lo scontro inizialmente è inevitabile.
Va superato.



P.S. Ma hai letto il mio mp?


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Suppongo fosse l’ultimo molare.*
> Comunque che il dentista fosse un incapace o un disonesto non ti è venuta?
> Quando avevo sedici anni un dentista mi trovò quattro carie. Mia mamma poco convinta mi impose di aspettare.
> Non ho nessuna carie neppure ora.



:up:Brava. Ma il senso non cambia di una virgola. E' un ottimo dentista ed un buon amico. E mi ha dato il miglior consiglio possibile.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non si tratta di rovistare tra i calcinacci, oppure di dare maggiore importanza al prima, al durante o al dopo. Nel mio caso intanto devo dare un significato a questi termini. Cosa significa prima? Quanto è durato? Perchè è avvenuto? Questo perchè se ci spostiamo indietro di un anno allora devono essere differenti anche le motivazioni che l'hanno originata. Se il durante anzichè 1 giorno e mezzo è durato 10 o 12 mesi, allora sono profondamente diversi e molto più importanti anche gli strascichi che una simile storia può aver lasciato. Se il dopo non è stato causato da una sua rinuncia, per quanto dolorosa, ma se è stata mollata, allora ci sarà sicuramente una questione irrisolta dentro di lei. Una questione che non posso e non voglio ignorare. Diventa quindi fondamentale approfondire, se è possibile, la conoscenza della dinamica reale dei fatti ela loro tempistica.
> Tanti sms provenienti dallo stesso numero in momenti distanti oltre un anno e cancellati, inducono a sospettare qualcosa di importante.
> 
> Per fare un esempio, una volta il dentista mi trovò una carie all'ultimo canino. Mi fece una lastra e poi mi disse che non si vedeva se era solo da otturare o da devitalizzare o da incapsulare o addirittura da rimuovere, perchè non si capiva dove finisse la carie. Doveva scavare. E scavò. Scavò talmente tanto che alla fine scelse di estrarre il dente. Ed infine, essendo proprio l'ultimo e non potendo fare un ponte, mi disse che la soluzione era il classico impianto in titanio oppure rimanere senza un dente che usavo pochissimo e di cui nessuno poteva notare l'assenza tranne se non mi avesse scritturato la Frisk per la sua pubblicità.
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi... e sono anche d'accordo

Non sono d'accordo quando si cerca di capire alltraverso parametri ingoio si ingoio no

Oppure dal raggio della angolazione dell'anca assunto durante la trombata


----------



## oriente70 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi... e sono anche d'accordo
> 
> Non sono d'accordo quando si cerca di capire alltraverso parametri ingoio si ingoio no
> 
> Oppure dal raggio della angolazione dell'anca assunto durante la trombata



Il raggio dell'angolazione dell'anca mi manca ....


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi... e sono anche d'accordo
> 
> Non sono d'accordo quando si cerca di capire alltraverso parametri ingoio si ingoio no
> 
> Oppure dal raggio della angolazione dell'anca assunto durante la trombata


Ingoio = maggior intimità. È come con o senza preservativo. È come anche rapporti ''contro natura''. Speri di no, per marcare una differenza con te. Come se a te avesse comunque riservato qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ingoio = maggior intimità. È come con o senza preservativo. È come anche rapporti ''contro natura''. Speri di no, per marcare una differenza con te. Come se a te avesse comunque riservato qualcosa.


Capisco... Mah...

Non riesco a vederla come una torta da spartire, dove capire se mi è toccato il pezzo con la ciliegina..

Faccio davvero fatica

Ma capisco


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ingoio = maggior intimità. È come con o senza preservativo. È come anche rapporti ''contro natura''. Speri di no, per marcare una differenza con te. Come se a te avesse comunque riservato qualcosa.


È questo il punto!
Perché chiudere l’intimità e la condivisione a queste miserie?
Se si condividono anni e nascite, morti, gioie e dolori, il discrimine è il preservativo?
Ma davvero credete che una donna sia una Madonna (nel senso di madre di Gesù) e  si trasformi in Madonna (intesa come Ciccone) come prova d’amore?


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No il problema è il gesto che non è mai giustificato


:up:


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che dici tu e che dico  io.
> Danny sta seguendo un altro percorso.
> Come si suol dire è partito per la tangente.


Sto dicendo la stessa cosa di Nocciola, sei tu che non segui, forse leggendo troppo in fretta quello che scrivo.
E' il gesto, l'atto che non è mai giustificato, che sia un uomo di 120 kg a compierlo o una donna di 30.
Il problema è che moltissimi stigmatizzano la violenza e l'aggressività solo se a compierla è  un uomo mentre la giustificano se fatta da una donna, motivando la differente valutazione con la minore differenza fisica, come hai fatto tu.
Se un gesto è violento e aggressivo che sia un uomo o una donna a compierlo va trattato nella stessa maniera.
E' il motivo per cui i maschi compagni di mia figlia hanno introiettato, dopo anni di condanna della violenza maschile,  un codice etico che impedisce loro di essere aggressivi con le femmine, mentre le compagne no.
E questo lo ha capito anche mia figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto dicendo la stessa cosa di Nocciola, sei tu che non segui, forse leggendo troppo in fretta quello che scrivo.
> E' il gesto, l'atto che non è mai giustificato, che sia un uomo di 120 kg a compierlo o una donna di 30.
> Il problema è che moltissimi stigmatizzano la violenza e l'aggressività solo se a compierla è  un uomo mentre la giustificano se fatta da una donna, motivando la differente valutazione con la minore differenza fisica, come hai fatto tu.
> Se un gesto è violento e aggressivo che sia un uomo o una donna a compierlo va trattato nella stessa maniera.
> ...


Mi dispiace.
Non ce la faccio più.
Del resto se qualcuno si chiude in una torre, non è possibile farlo uscire sventolando un fazzoletto.

Rinuncio.
E mi dispiace tanto.
Ma sei troppo abile a tirare su muri.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non si tratta di rovistare tra i calcinacci, oppure di dare maggiore importanza al prima, al durante o al dopo. Nel mio caso intanto devo dare un significato a questi termini. Cosa significa prima? Quanto è durato? Perchè è avvenuto? Questo perchè se ci spostiamo indietro di un anno allora devono essere differenti anche le motivazioni che l'hanno originata. *Se il durante anzichè 1 giorno e mezzo è durato 10 o 12 mesi, allora sono profondamente diversi e molto più importanti anche gli strascichi che una simile storia può aver lasciato. Se il dopo non è stato causato da una sua rinuncia, per quanto dolorosa, ma se è stata mollata, allora ci sarà sicuramente una questione irrisolta dentro di lei. Una questione che non posso e non voglio ignorare. Diventa quindi fondamentale approfondire, se è possibile, la conoscenza della dinamica reale dei fatti ela loro tempistica. *
> Tanti sms provenienti dallo stesso numero in momenti distanti oltre un anno e cancellati, inducono a sospettare qualcosa di importante.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Se sei indeciso tra lasciare o restare, non puoi far finta di niente e lasciare tanti nodi, tuoi e suoi, irrisolti.
Prima o poi chiedono il conto.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In tutte queste interessanti discertazioni mi rendo conto che la vittima sacrificale è *l'empatia.* L' empatia che nel rapporto di coppia dovrebbe far comprendere e accettare le altrui decisioni, gli altrui atteggiamenti e le altrui esigenze.
> Se si continua a farne una questione sessista si perde *l' obbiettivo che è quello di stare bene insieme,* o anche da soli se è impossibile.


:up:
Bravo.
Io credo che le persone nelle coppie dovrebbero essere capaci di ascoltarsi vicendevolmente ponendo lo stare bene insieme al centro dei loro obiettivi e non, come sempre più spesso accade,  sé stessi.
Se una persona porta avanti un'esigenza, non è sempre e del tutto immotivata.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco... Mah...
> 
> Non riesco a vederla come una torta da spartire, dove capire se mi è toccato il pezzo con la ciliegina..
> 
> ...


Probabilmente è dovuto alle tue esperienze.
Se ne hai avute parecchie, non puoi comprendere.
Se per esempio l'unico pompino con ingoio nella tua vita lo hai ricevuto da tua moglie e lei ti ha assicurato che è l'unico con cui lo ha fatto e che lo sta facendo a te solo perché ti ama, il senso di quel gesto per te diventa altro.
Se tua moglie si è sempre rifiutata di avere rapporti anali con te perché le fa schifo solo l'idea, poi li fa con un altro, il senso dell'atto sessuale è altro da quello che possono avere altri individui non coinvolti.
Se tua moglie ti dice per una vita che fare sesso è legato all'amore, il senso di quell'atto se lo compie con un altro lo dai su questa base. E così via. Non è mai solo l'atto, è riduttivo pensarlo, ma tutto il significato che nella coppia, in quella specifica coppia, ha assunto.
Credo.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Non ce la faccio più.
> Del resto se qualcuno si chiude in una torre, non è possibile farlo uscire sventolando un fazzoletto.
> 
> ...


Sei sicura che sia io a farlo?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente è dovuto alle tue esperienze.
> Se ne hai avute parecchie, non puoi comprendere.
> Se per esempio l'unico pompino con ingoio nella tua vita lo hai ricevuto da tua moglie e lei ti ha assicurato che è l'unico con cui lo ha fatto e che lo sta facendo a te solo perché ti ama, il senso di quel gesto per te diventa altro.
> Se tua moglie si è sempre rifiutata di avere rapporti anali con te perché le fa schifo solo l'idea, poi li fa con un altro, il senso dell'atto sessuale è altro da quello che possono avere altri individui non coinvolti.
> ...


Bibbia.


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo il punto!
> Perché chiudere l’intimità e la condivisione a queste miserie?
> Se si condividono anni e nascite, morti, gioie e dolori, *il discrimine è il preservativo?*
> Ma davvero credete che una donna sia una Madonna (nel senso di madre di Gesù) e  si trasformi in Madonna (intesa come Ciccone) come prova d’amore?


Beh, se non lo usi è perché con quella persona hai un rapporto di grande fiducia.
E anche questo è un indizio, uno che va ad assommarsi ad altri, per capire quanto importante è stata quella relazione.
Vale anche per l'uomo, eh.
Se io conosco una bene, molto bene, non usare il preservativo è anche una mia concessione.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo il punto!
> Perché chiudere l’intimità e la condivisione a queste miserie?
> Se si condividono anni e nascite, morti, gioie e dolori, il discrimine è il preservativo?
> Ma davvero credete che una donna sia una Madonna (nel senso di madre di Gesù) e  si trasformi in Madonna (intesa come Ciccone) come prova d’amore?


Il coinvolgimento può farti fare cose che di solito non fai, o che non hai mai fatto... questo a chi ti ama e ti ha sposato e fa k amore con te da una vita potrebbe anche un pochettino ino ino fastidio. Sul preservativo per me è grave, sia per il rischio seppur remoto se usi pillola, ma soprattutto perché c è questione malattie che se permetti   un po mi fa girare le .... già con il tradimento il rispetto per il partner è zero...ma così è sotto zero... Ma si sa in certi momenti la testa può abdicare agli ormoni.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente è dovuto alle tue esperienze.
> Se ne hai avute parecchie, non puoi comprendere.
> Se per esempio l'unico pompino con ingoio nella tua vita lo hai ricevuto da tua moglie e lei ti ha assicurato che è l'unico con cui lo ha fatto e che lo sta facendo a te solo perché ti ama, il senso di quel gesto per te diventa altro.
> Se tua moglie si è sempre rifiutata di avere rapporti anali con te perché le fa schifo solo l'idea, poi li fa con un altro, il senso dell'atto sessuale è altro da quello che possono avere altri individui non coinvolti.
> ...


Ma quali esperienze.. :rotfl:

E se mia moglie mi avesse "assicurato" , broda gocciolante dalle labbra, che io ero L'UNICO destinatario del passato del presente e del futuro, di quel "poetico" gesto... Beh..

Avrei pensato davvero di avere a che fare con una deficiente..

O quanto meno una che davvero poco aveva capito della "moneta" che richiedo io in un rapporto intimo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ingoio = maggior intimità. È come con o senza preservativo. È come anche rapporti ''contro natura''. Speri di no, per marcare una differenza con te. Come se a te avesse comunque riservato qualcosa.


Boh leggo e rileggo ma davvero non capisco


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Sto dicendo la stessa cosa di Nocciola, sei tu che non segui, forse leggendo troppo in fretta quello che scrivo.
> E' il gesto, l'atto che non è mai giustificato, che sia un uomo di 120 kg a compierlo o una donna di 30.
> Il problema è che moltissimi stigmatizzano la violenza e l'aggressività solo se a compierla è  un uomo mentre la giustificano se fatta da una donna, motivando la differente valutazione con la minore differenza fisica, come hai fatto tu.
> Se un gesto è violento e aggressivo che sia un uomo o una donna a compierlo va trattato nella stessa maniera.*
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente è dovuto alle tue esperienze.
> Se ne hai avute parecchie, non puoi comprendere.
> Se per esempio l'unico pompino con ingoio nella tua vita lo hai ricevuto da tua moglie e lei ti ha assicurato che è l'unico con cui lo ha fatto e che lo sta facendo *a te solo perché ti ama*, il senso di quel gesto per te diventa altro.
> *Se tua moglie si è sempre rifiutata di avere rapporti anali con te perché le fa schifo solo l'idea, poi li fa con un altro, il senso dell'atto sessuale è altro da quello che possono avere altri individui non coinvolti.*
> ...


Primo grassetto: come dire non mi piace farlo ma visto che ti amo lo faccio?

Secondo grassetto: E questo per me basterebbe a chiudere, probabilmente

Terzo grassetto: sarebbe peggio che scopasse senza sentimento. Vorrebbe dire che hai sposato qualcuno credendolo in un modo e svelatosi in un altro. Amore come sempre mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh leggo e rileggo ma davvero non capisco


Se non porto mai a cena mia moglie magari perché dico che non mi piace cenare fuori o spendere, e poi scopre che vado a cena fuori con l amante si incazza o no? Metti crocetta su si o no.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh leggo e rileggo ma davvero non capisco





Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: come dire non mi piace farlo ma visto che ti amo lo faccio?  Secondo grassetto: E questo per me basterebbe a chiudere, probabilmente  Terzo grassetto: sarebbe peggio che scopasse senza sentimento. Vorrebbe dire che hai sposato qualcuno credendolo in un modo e svelatosi in un altro. Amore come sempre mi sembra eccessivo


  La vedo solo io la contraddizione? Insomma è una faccenda di "pratiche" o no? Nella risposta a eagle dici che no, nella risposta al secondo punto le pratiche ti interessano.............. o capisco male io?


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: come dire non mi piace farlo ma visto che ti amo lo faccio?
> 
> Secondo grassetto: E questo per me basterebbe a chiudere, probabilmente
> 
> Terzo grassetto: sarebbe peggio che scopasse senza sentimento. Vorrebbe dire che hai sposato qualcuno credendolo in un modo e svelatosi in un altro. Amore come sempre mi sembra eccessivo


Primo g.: ... che è anche brutto a sentirsi, eh. Io non lo vorrei mai a queste condizioni, però posso comprendere che per alcuni sia un gesto di grande intimità da riservarlo solo a chi si sente molto vicino. E questo lo trovo corretto.
Secondo: credo a tutti. 
Terzo: non so se è peggio o meno, in ogni caso può essere pesante scoprire una persona così diversa.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La vedo solo io la contraddizione? Insomma è una faccenda di "pratiche" o no? Nella risposta a eagle dici che no, nella risposta al secondo punto le pratiche ti interessano.............. o capisco male io?


Sarebbe interessante capire ciò che ha detto danny e che io sottoscrivo...chi non capisce il peso del tradimento sessuale e delle pratiche annesse ha una storia sessuale (tanti partner, sesso senza sentimento ecc) che può avergli dato una concezione meno importante di chi ha avuto un approccio diverso?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante capire ciò che ha detto danny e che io sottoscrivo...chi non capisce il peso del tradimento sessuale e delle pratiche annesse ha una storia sessuale (tanti partner, sesso senza sentimento ecc) che può avergli dato una concezione meno importante di chi ha avuto un approccio diverso?


È la concezione nella donna NEL SESSO .. non nel tradimento, secondo me

E si ritorna a bomba su un 3d a me caro, quello del turpiloquio, dove spuntano fuori come funghi a inizio ottobre, epiteti di ogni genere, che poi ci si rimette in tasca Molto rapidamente una volta fuori stanza

Mi piacerebbe fare una domanda GENERICA:

Chi è una troia per ciascun di noi? (Inteso in termine dispregiativo del termine)

Anzi guarda.. ci apro un 3d (vedrai che successone.. vedrai.. :rotfl: )


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È la concezione nella donna NEL SESSO .. non nel tradimento, secondo me
> 
> E si ritorna a bomba su un 3d a me caro, quello del turpiloquio, dove spuntano fuori come funghi a inizio ottobre, epiteti di ogni genere, che poi ci si rimette in tasca Molto rapidamente una volta fuori stanza
> 
> ...


Chi tradisce. Se poi nel tradire regala cose che non regala al partner lo è di più. Un weekend alla spa quando lo nega al marito, una cenetta romantica quando dice al marito che invece mai ci andrebbe, un ingoio quando a casa dici che ti fa schifo. PER ME.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se non porto mai a cena mia moglie magari perché dico che non mi piace cenare fuori o spendere, e poi scopre che vado a cena fuori con l amante si incazza o no? Metti crocetta su si o no.


Posso aver male interpretato quello che hai scritto.
Perchè questo lo quoto
Per me è fondamentale per pensare di ricostruire sapere che non è stato dato ad altri qualcosa che è stato negato a me.
Nel tuo post mi sembrava invece che volessi avere l'esclusività di alcune cose
Io credo che se una cosa mi piace farla a letto è molto probabile che la faccio con chiunque vada a letto (ovviamente se questa cosa piace anche all'altro).


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La vedo solo io la contraddizione? Insomma è una faccenda di "pratiche" o no? Nella risposta a eagle dici che no, nella risposta al secondo punto le pratiche ti interessano.............. o capisco male io?


Ho risposto di nuovo a Eagle perchè penso di non aver capito il suo post


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce. Se poi nel tradire regala cose che non regala al partner lo è di più. Un weekend alla spa quando lo nega al marito, una cenetta romantica quando dice al marito che invece mai ci andrebbe, un ingoio quando a casa dici che ti fa schifo. PER ME.


SOLO chi tradisce? Le altre tutte sante?

Accomodati se vuoi nel 3d apposito.. è un porta e condividi dove secondo me si possono trovare cose originali da gustare.. sempre se tanti portano


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso aver male interpretato quello che hai scritto.
> Perchè questo lo quoto
> Per me è fondamentale per pensare di ricostruire sapere che non è stato dato ad altri qualcosa che è stato negato a me.
> Nel tuo post mi sembrava invece che volessi avere l'esclusività di alcune cose
> Io credo che se una cosa mi piace farla a letto è molto probabile che la faccio con chiunque vada a letto (ovviamente se questa cosa piace anche all'altro).


Nel tuo esempio siamo al limite...ovvio che preferisco abbia conservato qualcosa solo per noi. In una vita abbiamo imparato l alfabeto del sesso e dell amore insieme (siamo insieme da adoliscenti)...regalarlo tutto ad uno di passaggio mi fa dolore. nb di passaggio. Perché questo è. Altro è se ci si lascia ovviamente e ognuno declinera l alfabeto con altri.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nel tuo esempio siamo al limite...ovvio che preferisco abbia conservato qualcosa solo per noi. In una vita abbiamo imparato l alfabeto del sesso e dell amore insieme (siamo insieme da adoliscenti)...regalarlo tutto ad uno di passaggio mi fa dolore. PER ME.


Io ho avuto solo mio marito fino ai 38 anni. Primo bacio, primo uomo, primo in tutto.
Siamo cresciuti insieme anche nel sesso
Ma quella crescita oltre che della coppia è stata mia personale. Non avevo più 16 anni e avevo acquisito esperienza
E' impensabile che a 38 anni, coinvolta da un altro, non avessi portato in quel letto quello che ero e ricominciando come se avessi ancora 16 anni negandomi pratiche, posizioni o cose che mi piacevano.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho risposto di nuovo a Eagle perchè penso di non aver capito il suo post


  ok, adesso ho capito.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SOLO chi tradisce? Le altre tutte sante?
> 
> Accomodati se vuoi nel 3d apposito.. è un porta e condividi dove secondo me si possono trovare cose originali da gustare.. sempre se tanti portano


Chi tradisce si. Specialmente se piu volte o più persone. Se si è liberi puoi fare cio che vuoi. Certo se scopi con duecento persone dai un peso alla cosa diverso da chi come me ne ha avute pochissime per scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce si. Specialmente se piu volte o più persone. Se si è liberi puoi fare cio che vuoi. Certo se scopi con duecento persone dai un peso alla cosa diverso da chi come me ne ha avute pochissime per scelta.


Va bene se si è liberi fare ciò che si vuole..

Ma ti chiedo serenamente: una donna libera che "fa ciò che vuole" diresti: "guarda che troia!". ?

Oppure diresti: " no no.. non è una troia e perché? È libera e chi è libero può fare ciò che vuole"

Non so se la domanda è chiara..


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce. Se poi nel tradire regala cose che non regala al partner lo è di più. Un weekend alla spa quando lo nega al marito, una cenetta romantica quando dice al marito che invece mai ci andrebbe, un ingoio quando a casa dici che ti fa schifo. PER ME.


E' una stronza, in questi casi.
Una grandissima stronza. Termine secondo me più efficace e utilizzabile per entrambi i sessi.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho avuto solo mio marito fino ai 38 anni. Primo bacio, primo uomo, primo in tutto.
> Siamo cresciuti insieme anche nel sesso
> Ma quella crescita oltre che della coppia è stata mia personale. Non avevo più 16 anni e avevo acquisito esperienza
> E' impensabile che a 38 anni, coinvolta da un altro, non avessi portato in quel letto quello che ero e ricominciando come se avessi ancora 16 anni negandomi pratiche, posizioni o cose che mi piacevano.


Capisco, ma al posto di tuo marito ne patirei. La vostra crescita era un bene prezioso, soprattutto se era appagante. Ripeto poi se ci si lascia nulla quaestio, ci mancherebbe. È un po come arredare casa insieme per anni e poi ci vai a vivere con qualcun altro, mentre stai con me e mi metti in garage.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene se si è liberi fare ciò che si vuole..
> 
> Ma ti chiedo serenamente: una donna libera che "fa ciò che vuole" diresti: "guarda che troia!". ?
> 
> ...


Troie(per il maschietto non so come etichettarlo) si nasce. E io lo nacqui.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troie(per il maschietto non so come etichettarlo) si nasce. E io lo nacqui.


Va bene 

Ma te, se una scopa con 5 uomini alternati da donna libera e senza legami, è una TROIA? (In senso dispregiativo)

Oppure siccome è libera eccheccazzo può fare ciò che vuole.. eccerto che non è una TROIA

È libera! Può fare ciò che vuole...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Capisco, ma al posto di tuo marito ne patirei*. La vostra crescita era un bene prezioso, soprattutto se era appagante. Ripeto poi se ci si lascia nulla quaestio, ci mancherebbe. È un po come arredare casa insieme per anni e poi ci vai a vivere con qualcun altro.


Ma su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Sarebbe grave se la cosa lo lasciasse indifferente, o comprendesse..
Però io su queste basi ci proverei, su altre no. Magari lui non ci proverebbe nemmeno su queste eh


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma su questo non ho alcun dubbio. Sarebbe grave se la cosa lo lasciasse indifferente, o comprendesse..
> Però io su queste basi ci proverei, su altre no. Magari lui non ci proverebbe nemmeno su queste eh


Il riprovare per me dipende da quanto ci si ama ancora. Il resto sono fardelli che pesano nel provarci. Se avessi subito un tradimento non sessuale e durato meno sarei già uscito dal tunnel. Tra un anno saprò forse se queste differenze sono state decisive e hanno asfaltato un grande amore.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Il riprovare per me dipende da quanto ci si ama ancora.* Il resto sono fardelli che pesano nel provarci. Se avessi subito un tradimento non sessuale e durato meno sarei già uscito dal tunnel. Tra un anno saprò forse se queste differenze sono state decisive e hanno asfaltato un grande amore.


sicuramente, ma si può amare ancora chi ha perso la nostra stima o chi nonostante il tradimento non ha salvaguardato noi o chi appunto ha concesso ad altri cose negate a noi?
Per me la risposta è no. Per altri sicuramente sarà diversa


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene
> 
> Ma te, se una scopa con 5 uomini alternati da donna libera e senza legami, è una TROIA? (In senso dispregiativo)
> 
> ...


Ma anche se scopa con due, La Troia o il troio è colui/ei a cui piace il sesso e farlo per il piacere. Appunto dicevo che si nasce troia/troio. Io lo nacqui mia moglie no.
Qui di “signore” pullula ma non sanno di esserlo.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma anche se scopa con due, La Troia o il troio è colui/ei a cui piace il sesso e farlo per il piacere. Appunto dicevo che si nasce troia/troio. Io lo nacqui mia moglie no. Qui di “signore” pullula ma non sanno di esserlo.


  Perchè c'è forse qualcuno o qualcuna che non scopa per il piacere?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma anche se scopa con due, La Troia o il troio è colui/ei a cui piace il sesso e farlo per il piacere. Appunto dicevo che si nasce troia/troio. Io lo nacqui mia moglie no.
> Qui di “signore” pullula ma non sanno di esserlo.


Qui e basta?  :rotfl:

Cmq esaustivo.

Solo con uno no troia (al netto Delle inenarrabili porcate che dovesse combinare)

Più di uno = troia. Anche se lo fa alla missionaria e in silenzio mentre recita il rosario :carneval:


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma si può amare ancora chi ha perso la nostra stima o chi nonostante il tradimento non ha salvaguardato noi o chi appunto ha concesso ad altri cose negate a noi?
> Per me la risposta è no. Per altri sicuramente sarà diversa


A me sarebbe bastato la metà del subito per perdere stima...ma ancora sono qui...mi do del tempo...vedo se il tempo mi può aiutare, perché avevamo un progetto e perché le mie figlie meritano serenità. Lei ora è di nuovo innamorata di me, io anche. Devo digerire una parentesi folle che ha avuto, usando anche l esperienza che ho avuto in materia con il mio tradimento. E incrocio le dita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato la metà del subito per perdere stima...ma ancora sono qui...mi do del tempo...vedo se il tempo mi può aiutare, perché avevamo un progetto e perché le mie figlie meritano serenità. Lei ora è di nuovo innamorata di me, io anche. Devo digerire una parentesi folle che ha avuto, usando anche l esperienza che ho avuto in materia con il mio tradimento. E incrocio le dita.


Le incrocio anche io per voi se posso


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le incrocio anche io per voi se posso


Grazie! :-+


----------



## danny (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato la metà del subito per perdere stima...ma ancora sono qui...mi do del tempo...vedo se il tempo mi può aiutare, perché avevamo un progetto e perché le mie figlie meritano serenità. Lei ora è di nuovo innamorata di me, io anche. Devo digerire una parentesi folle che ha avuto, usando anche l esperienza che ho avuto in materia con il mio tradimento. E incrocio le dita.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Le incrocio anche io per voi se posso



Mi accodo!


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi accodo!


:-+...lo sapevo...e ti ringrazio pubblicamente per il supporto che mi dai, alcune volte, in privato.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grazie! :-+


Mi associo anche io Eagle

Hai scritto una cosa di un peso enorme prima, è non se ti sei reso conto

Hai scritto che chi tradisce è una troia (in senso generico)

È automaticamente un peso enorme per te..  che ti auguro davvero di scaricare, oppure di sapere portare senza spezzarti la schiena, se decidi di mantenerlo

Ma capisco il tuo soffrire, dato il.peso che hai esposto

In bocca al lupo, davvero :up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se gli elementi della coppia hanno avuto pochi rapporti con altri prima del matrimonio, e quindi il sesso è sempre rimasto una componente vissuta prevalentemente e soddisfacentemente tra loro due, quasi una cosa esclusiva e soprattutto se è sempre stato associato ai sentimenti, può essere traumatico subire un tradimento.
> Si spera sempre che con l'altro sia stata una cosa da poco.
> In sintesi se si è sempre fatto sesso poco e solo per amore, il sesso diventa anche nella relazione adulterina fondamentale per capire il legame che c'è stato.
> Viceversa, se si è abituati a vivere il sesso tranquillamente e senza associarlo necessariamente ai sentimenti, subendo il tradimento si è molto meno interessati a esplorare quanto è accaduto "sotto le lenzuola".


non credo che sia legato alle esperienze passate o amido di vivere il sesso.
A me sembra più un fissa personale.una cosa interiore legata alla propria visione del sesso.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè c'è forse qualcuno o qualcuna che non scopa per il piacere?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Te non hai idea Delle bellezze che possono uscire fuori dal nostro animo "ingenuo" su queste cose qui :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè c'è forse qualcuno o qualcuna che non scopa per il piacere?


....devo parlarti del mio matrimonio?


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se non porto mai a cena mia moglie magari perché dico che non mi piace cenare fuori o spendere, e poi scopre che vado a cena fuori con l amante si incazza o no? Metti crocetta su si o no.


...eppure è semplice...


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cosa mi entra in tasca se spiffero?     Nulla. Anzi rischio che la moglie faccia sceneggiate o lo racconti in giro. È pur sempre la madre delle miei figlie..farei del male a loro. Certo che vorrei vederlo nella mer.da come ci stiamo noi...(io sono stato al suo posto e l immedesimarmi nel marito altrui è stato un freno a continuare tra i tanti che ho valutato). E comunque chi ha sbagliato con me non è lui.


Tutto molto giusto e molto razionale.
Però, se vuoi essere sicuro di vederlo nella merda, l'unica è quella.
Altrimenti, o razionalizzi e te ne freghi oppure vivi sperando che ci caschi da solo (nella merda) e non è detto che succeda.

P.S.: per me c'è parecchia differenza se lo conoscevi più o meno bene prima o se non sapevi neanche chi fosse...


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi associo anche io Eagle
> 
> Hai scritto una cosa di un peso enorme prima, è non se ti sei reso conto
> 
> ...


Grazie. Chiariamo che anche l'uomo che tradisce è uno stronzo e anche io lo sono stato..anche se con modalità inferiori.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto molto giusto e molto razionale.
> Però, se vuoi essere sicuro di vederlo nella merda, l'unica è quella.
> Altrimenti, o razionalizzi e te ne freghi oppure vivi sperando che ci caschi da solo (nella merda) e non è detto che succeda.
> 
> P.S.: per me c'è parecchia differenza se lo conoscevi più o meno bene prima o se non sapevi neanche chi fosse...


Conoscente ma diverse volte frequentato in diverse situazioni extra lavoro...anche con rispettivi partner e durante il periodo incriminato...spesso ci penso e mi sento coglione...


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto molto giusto e molto razionale.
> Però, se vuoi essere sicuro di vederlo nella merda, l'unica è quella.
> Altrimenti, o razionalizzi e te ne freghi oppure vivi sperando che ci caschi da solo (nella merda) e non è detto che succeda.
> 
> P.S.: per me c'è parecchia differenza se lo conoscevi più o meno bene prima o se non sapevi neanche chi fosse...


Per buttarlo nella merda rischio di.buttarci la mia famiglia...lo saprebbero.piu persone e rischierei sappiano le nostre figlie. Se avessi certezza che resta tra.le sue mura lo farei.


----------



## random (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma si può amare ancora chi ha perso la nostra stima o chi nonostante il tradimento non ha salvaguardato noi o chi appunto ha concesso ad altri cose negate a noi?
> Per me la risposta è no. Per altri sicuramente sarà diversa


Cosa probabilmente avvenuta nel mio caso. Un lungo tradimento perpetrato con lo sciupafemmine di turno le sarà sicuramente costato qualcosa in termini di concessioni. Non dico che abbia fatto cose che a me ha negato, ma anche il solo sapere che abbia fatto tranquillamente cose a me concesse solo alla vigilia di Natale, una volta all'anno, può dare un pochino fastidio. Ovviamente se si rivelasse esatta la prima versione, quella della storia brevissima e troncata proprio per il timore di concedere troppo a quello che era a tutti gli effetti un estraneo, almeno questo aspetto sarebbe con ogni probabilità  superato. Anche se al prezzo di un pompino...


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per buttarlo nella merda rischio di.buttarci la mia famiglia...lo saprebbero.piu persone e rischierei sappiano le nostre figlie. Se avessi certezza che resta tra.le sue mura lo farei.


Non è mia intenzione convincerti del contrario ma :
a) non credo che la sua reazione sarebbe stata quella di farlo sapere ai quattro venti ;
b) non credo lo sarebbe neanche quella della moglie;
c) Non credere che non ci sia nessuno al corrente di questa storia. Un suo amico, o un'amica di lei, potrebbero tranquillamente essere al corrente della loro storia (che non è durata una settimana).


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione convincerti del contrario ma :
> a) non credo che la sua reazione sarebbe stata quella di farlo sapere ai quattro venti ;
> b) non credo lo sarebbe neanche quella della moglie;
> c) Non credere che non ci sia nessuno al corrente di questa storia. Un suo amico, o un'amica di lei, potrebbero tranquillamente essere al corrente della loro storia (che non è durata una settimana).


Ora sono concentrato a recuperare  la.nostra storia e non voglio casini ulteriori. Una moglie incazzata può fare di tutto dallo sbatterlo fuori casa al sputtanare tutto in giro. Sicuro potrebbe dirlo alle amiche. La vendetta potrebbe andare contro la mia ricostruzione, certo non agevola. Poi se salta mio matrimonio certo un caffe con la.moglie lo prendo e magari propongo pure di scopare (non mi piace per nulla purtroppo). Quest ultima cosa l ho.pensata spesso sarebbe l'unica vendetta che farei...ovviamente dichiarandosi ai rispettivi partner...sarebbe diabolica.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> e magari propongo pure di scopare (non mi piace per nulla purtroppo). Quest ultima cosa l ho.pensata spesso sarebbe l'unica vendetta che farei...ovviamente dichiarandosi ai rispettivi partner...sarebbe diabolica.


...più che diabolica direi parecchio improbabile..


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...più che diabolica direi parecchio improbabile..


Per quanto è brutta si...Perché un tocco di ragazzo come me quando gli capita (stessa cosa penso di mia moglie con lui...)


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per quanto è brutta si...Perché un tocco di ragazzo come me quando gli capita (stessa cosa penso di mia moglie con lui...)


Intendevo improbabile nel senso che generalmente una cosa del genere avviene solo nei film...


----------



## farmer (30 Marzo 2018)

Random ti fai film mentali su una lunga relazione di tua moglie con lo stronzo, ma anche no. Tua moglie andava al lavoro ogni mattina con i mezzi pubblici arrivava al lavoro, finiva la sera riprendeva la strada del ritorno perché vincolata da orari puntuali.se ha avuto questa relazione è stata rubata a qualche mezz'ora in fretta. ....certo tutto si può. I sospetti sul numero di cellulare dove ha mandato una decina di messaggi, il numero di Andrea ce l hai ed è lo stesso di allora,quindi non può essere lui,può anche essere una collega che messaggiava per lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa non inerente al lato sentimentale o anche si. ....Non lo sai. Mai fasciarsi la testa prima di romperla.   Per continuare un rapporto ci vuole prima di tutto amore reciproco. ....concentratevi su questo poi una cosa alla volta


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho avuto solo mio marito fino ai 38 anni. Primo bacio, primo uomo, primo in tutto.
> Siamo cresciuti insieme anche nel sesso
> Ma quella crescita oltre che della coppia è stata mia personale. Non avevo più 16 anni e avevo acquisito esperienza
> E' impensabile che a 38 anni, coinvolta da un altro, non avessi portato in quel letto quello che ero e ricominciando come se avessi ancora 16 anni negandomi pratiche, posizioni o cose che mi piacevano.


Mi sembra giusto: se cornifico mia moglie mi guardo bene dall'usare l'olisbo con la mia amante ,anche se ama usarlo e me lo propone? Il discrimine non è il modo od il mezzo, il rispetto per il tradito non consiste in questo; capirei non usare il talamo matrimoniale , ma per ragioni di opportunità e di minimo buonsenso.....ma fare il pompino con l'ingoio al marito e negarlo all'amante ,non significa rispettare il primo, ma solo un modo per scaricarsi parzialmente la coscienza: una bella ipocrisia.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma anche se scopa con due, La Troia o il troio è colui/ei a cui piace il sesso e farlo per il piacere. Appunto dicevo che si nasce troia/troio. Io lo nacqui mia moglie no.
> Qui di “signore” pullula ma non sanno di esserlo.


Occhio clinico....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nel tuo esempio siamo al limite...ovvio che preferisco abbia conservato qualcosa solo per noi. In una vita abbiamo imparato l alfabeto del sesso e dell amore insieme (siamo insieme da adoliscenti)...regalarlo tutto ad uno di passaggio mi fa dolore. nb di passaggio. Perché questo è. Altro è se ci si lascia ovviamente e ognuno declinera l alfabeto con altri.


Ma che tutto dia dolore è naturale.
Pure se ti sposi Selene di dà dolore essere tradito.
Ma sono i conti del bottegaio delle pratiche sessuali che sono insensati.
Ribadisco: perché se invece l’ha fatto con l’amante solo alla missionaria con la camicia di lino e il preservativo non c’è il dolore del tradimento?
E se invece è stata solo una calda amicizia con confidenze e vicinanza di intimità di sentire non batti ciglio?


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Cosa probabilmente avvenuta nel mio caso. Un lungo tradimento perpetrato con lo sciupafemmine di turno le sarà sicuramente costato qualcosa in termini di concessioni. Non dico che abbia fatto cose che a me ha negato, ma anche il solo sapere che abbia fatto tranquillamente cose a me concesse solo alla vigilia di Natale, una volta all'anno, può dare un pochino fastidio. Ovviamente se si rivelasse esatta la prima versione, quella della storia brevissima e troncata proprio per il timore di concedere troppo a quello che era a tutti gli effetti un estraneo, almeno questo aspetto sarebbe con ogni probabilità  superato. Anche se al prezzo di un pompino...


La promiscuità obbligata ed inconsapevole è l'ulteriore mancanza di rispetto, ma mi sto ripetendo..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè c'è forse qualcuno o qualcuna che non scopa per il piacere?


E no ci sono quelle che lo fanno solo come dono d’amore


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione convincerti del contrario ma :
> a) non credo che la sua reazione sarebbe stata quella di farlo sapere ai quattro venti ;
> b) non credo lo sarebbe neanche quella della moglie;
> c) Non credere che non ci sia nessuno al corrente di questa storia. Un suo amico, o un'amica di lei, potrebbero tranquillamente essere al corrente della loro storia (che non è durata una settimana).


C'è sempre qualcuno che vede o sente..... soprattutto quando si porta il cane al parco....


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ora sono concentrato a recuperare  la.nostra storia e non voglio casini ulteriori. Una moglie incazzata può fare di tutto dallo sbatterlo fuori casa al sputtanare tutto in giro. Sicuro potrebbe dirlo alle amiche. La vendetta potrebbe andare contro la mia ricostruzione, certo non agevola. Poi se salta mio matrimonio certo un caffe con la.moglie lo prendo e magari propongo pure di scopare (non mi piace per nulla purtroppo). Quest ultima cosa l ho.pensata spesso sarebbe l'unica vendetta che farei...ovviamente dichiarandosi ai rispettivi partner...sarebbe diabolica.


Sarebbe una meschinità nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random ti fai film mentali su una lunga relazione di tua moglie con lo stronzo, ma anche no. Tua moglie andava al lavoro ogni mattina con i mezzi pubblici arrivava al lavoro, finiva la sera riprendeva la strada del ritorno perché vincolata da orari puntuali.se ha avuto questa relazione è stata rubata a qualche mezz'ora in fretta. ....certo tutto si può. I sospetti sul numero di cellulare dove ha mandato una decina di messaggi, il numero di Andrea ce l hai ed è lo stesso di allora,quindi non può essere lui,può anche essere una collega che messaggiava per lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa non inerente al lato sentimentale o anche si. ....Non lo sai. Mai fasciarsi la testa prima di romperla.   Per continuare un rapporto ci vuole prima di tutto amore reciproco. ....concentratevi su questo poi una cosa alla volta


Quoto.
Questo è un intervento costruttivo.


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no ci sono quelle che lo fanno solo come dono d’amore


Escludi che ci sia qualcuna che lo fa per dono d'amore?


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Questo è un intervento costruttivo.


Ripara parzialmente quelli lapidari fatti poco oltre la metà del dibattito.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che tutto dia dolore è naturale.
> Pure se ti sposi Selene di dà dolore essere tradito.
> Ma sono i conti del bottegaio delle pratiche sessuali che sono insensati.
> Ribadisco: perché se invece l’ha fatto con l’amante solo alla missionaria con la camicia di lino e il preservativo non c’è il dolore del tradimento?
> E se invece è stata solo una calda amicizia con confidenze e vicinanza di intimità di sentire non batti ciglio?


Sono gradazioni. Si parte dal non essere traditi, dall'esserlo in modo epistolare, dall' esserlo con sole confidenze, fino a farci sesso una volta, sesso concedendo pratiche mai fatte prima o fatte prima ma magari particolari perché piuttosto particolari (metti turpiloquio, farlo poco prima di te, o in un momento o giorno particolare o altro), farlo tante volte per mesi ed anni. Secondo me (cit)


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....devo parlarti del mio matrimonio?


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sarebbe una meschinità nei tuoi confronti.


Cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Escludi che ci sia qualcuna che lo fa per dono d'amore?


Non escludo mai nulla.
Mi dispiace se c’è chi lo fa. Come chiedeva Skorpio altrove scambiare monete incompatibili non è una bella cosa.
E il sesso non desiderato è stupro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono gradazioni. Si parte dal non essere traditi, dall'esserlo in modo epistolare, dall' esserlo con sole confidenze, fino a farci sesso una volta, sesso concedendo pratiche mai fatte prima o fatte prima ma magari particolari perché piuttosto particolari (metti turpiloquio, farlo poco prima di te, o in un momento o giorno particolare o altro), farlo tante volte per mesi ed anni. Secondo me (cit)


Ma non si fanno i conti del bottegaio e basta.


----------



## Mat78 (30 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Random ti fai film mentali su una lunga relazione di tua moglie con lo stronzo, ma anche no. Tua moglie andava al lavoro ogni mattina con i mezzi pubblici arrivava al lavoro, finiva la sera riprendeva la strada del ritorno perché vincolata da orari puntuali.se ha avuto questa relazione è stata rubata a qualche mezz'ora in fretta. ....certo tutto si può. I sospetti sul numero di cellulare dove ha mandato una decina di messaggi, il numero di Andrea ce l hai ed è lo stesso di allora,quindi non può essere lui,può anche essere una collega che messaggiava per lavoro o qualsiasi altra cosa non inerente al lato sentimentale o anche si. ....Non lo sai. Mai fasciarsi la testa prima di romperla.   Per continuare un rapporto ci vuole prima di tutto amore reciproco. ....concentratevi su questo poi una cosa alla volta


Esistono anche i permessi a lavoro. Che ne sai se invece di andare a lavorare entrambi usavano i vari permessi per andare ad imboscare a casa di Andrea o in macchina o in qualche squallido hotel ad ore? I modi per stare insieme se ne trovano quanti ne vuoi. Una cosa è sicura. Sua moglie moriva d'amore per Random mentre scopava con Andrea.


----------



## Mariben (30 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esistono anche i permessi a lavoro. Che ne sai se invece di andare a lavorare entrambi usavano i vari permessi per andare ad imboscare a casa di Andrea o in macchina o in qualche squallido hotel ad ore? I modi per stare insieme se ne trovano quanti ne vuoi. Una cosa è sicura. Sua moglie moriva d'amore per Random mentre scopava con Andrea.


Così si fa per non alimentare dubbi bravi! 
Perche non gli consigliate di trafugare il libro paga e fotografarlo con una penna stile spy story? Ma per piacere !!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esistono anche i permessi a lavoro. Che ne sai se invece di andare a lavorare entrambi usavano i vari permessi per andare ad imboscare a casa di Andrea o in macchina o in qualche squallido hotel ad ore? I modi per stare insieme se ne trovano quanti ne vuoi. Una cosa è sicura. Sua moglie moriva d'amore per Random mentre scopava con Andrea.


Eh... Esistono anche quelle che si fanno inculare dal capo nel cesso dell'ufficio dalle 8,15 alle 8,45  per farsi poi segnare che erano regolarmente al lavoro, e poi vanno a trombare dalle 9,15 con l'Andrea di turno.

DiGiamoGelo


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Così si fa per non alimentare dubbi bravi!
> Perche non gli consigliate di trafugare il libro paga e fotografarlo con una penna stile spy story? Ma per piacere !!!


Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà è non continuare a prendere per il culo random. Penso che già la moglie lo abbia fatto abbastanza.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Esistono anche quelle che si fanno inculare dal capo nel cesso dell'ufficio dalle 8,15 alle 8,45  per farsi poi segnare che erano regolarmente al lavoro, e poi vanno a trombare dalle 9,15 con l'Andrea di turno.
> 
> DiGiamoGelo


Ooooo finalmente hai scritto qualcosa di sensato. Ovviamente sono ironico o no? . E si caro mio esistono anche queste cose.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esistono anche i permessi a lavoro. Che ne sai se invece di andare a lavorare entrambi usavano i vari permessi per andare ad imboscare a casa di Andrea o in macchina o in qualche squallido hotel ad ore? I modi per stare insieme se ne trovano quanti ne vuoi. Una cosa è sicura. Sua moglie moriva d'amore per Random mentre scopava con Andrea.


Esattamente. 
I permessi.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Così si fa per non alimentare dubbi bravi!
> Perche non gli consigliate di trafugare il libro paga e fotografarlo con una penna stile spy story? Ma per piacere !!!


Mia moglie ha fatto così.
La sua capa fa così.
Altre persone che conosco fanno così.
Solo che prima o poi desti l'attenzione dei colleghi. 
Non riesci a tenere tutto nascosto a lungo, soprattutto se si è in due a prendere permessi contemporaneamente.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh... Esistono anche quelle che si fanno inculare dal capo nel cesso dell'ufficio dalle 8,15 alle 8,45  per farsi poi segnare che erano regolarmente al lavoro, e poi vanno a trombare dalle 9,15 con l'Andrea di turno.
> 
> DiGiamoGelo


Esistono anche le pause pranzo.


----------



## LipScarlett (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Violenza negarsi?
> E non è stupro fare sesso che non si desidera?
> Solo che è un po’ più difficile violentare un uomo.
> E non puoi fare finta che sia pari la frustrazione di non farlo e la violenza di doverlo fare.



E non è tradire negarsi?
in un matrimonio il sesso non dovrebbe essere una parte fondamentale? 
Se io mi negassi, per anni, dando solo rari contentini,  non sarebbe una forma di tradimento del progetto comune?
E non regge il discorso dello stupro.
Se non hai voglia una volta ci sta, siamo umani, non macchine...ma due?...tre?...Quattro?. ..
E il rifiuto anche solo di parlarne?...di affrontare il "problema "?...
in quel caso che si fa?...deve essere l'altro a decidere di andar via?
Hai ragione...Non è pari la frustrazione di non farlo con la violenza di doverlo fare per forza.. 
È peggio.
perché non è solo frustrazione.
È anche umiliazione.
È  rabbia.
È sentirsi morire dentro ogni giorno un Po di più ...
Minando ogni certezza, ogni amore per se stessi.
È dipendere totalmente dalla scelta dell'altro nella propria vita, senza avere voce in capitolo se non quelle di andarsene , con tutte le conseguenze del caso. 
O tradire, e pagare anche li le conseguenze ...
quindi...come la giri la giri...
Che poi..se per un uomo o una donna, debba essere considerato come una violenza concedersi al proprio compagno...beh..


----------



## Mariben (31 Marzo 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...più che diabolica direi parecchio improbabile..





Mat78 ha detto:


> Bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà è non continuare a prendere per il culo random. Penso che già la moglie lo abbia fatto abbastanza.


Io non prendo per il culo nessuno 
E se lei lo ha fatto non ci ( gli) è dato saperlo temo non più, a meno di una sua completa e spontanea " confessione " Dico solo che allevare pulci da orecchio non servirà chr a metterlo ancor più in difficoltà j


----------



## farmer (31 Marzo 2018)

Se si vuole esiste tutto, esistono quelle che non trombano sul lavoro, esistono quelle che si trombano tutto l'ufficio, esistono quelle senza una relazione extra non ci possono stare, esistono quelle che non vogliono saperne di relazioni extra, quelle che si acconsentano di una sveltina e quelle che una sveltina non gli interessa. .....Voi dite a random di guardare in faccia la realtà, qual è la realtà che dobbiamo guardare? Chi la conosce? ....Per il momento l'unica realtà che conosciamo è quella che ha raccontato lei, il resto sono supposizioni. .....Da verificare. Se poi vogliamo mettere il tarlo nella testa di random per goderci sopra liberi di farlo. Può essere che la versione data non sia vera,ma fino a che non proviamo il contrario siamo nel campo delle supposizioni. Io fossi in random proverei a chiederlo a lei quando la rabbia è passata e tutto è più tranquillo qualche domanda gliela farei, dalla sua reazione è dalle risposte capisci sicuramente di più.


----------



## Mariben (31 Marzo 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> E non è tradire negarsi?
> in un matrimonio il sesso non dovrebbe essere una parte fondamentale?
> Se io mi negassi, per anni, dando solo rari contentini,  non sarebbe una forma di tradimento del progetto comune?
> E non regge il discorso dello stupro.
> ...


Oh si è frustrante il rifiuto , quando è sistematico , lo considero anch'io una sorta di tradimento del patto d' amore ma lo è anche il sentirsi pressati da richieste che per un motivo o l' altro non ci si sente di soddisfare , si avvia un circolo vizioso dal quale e difficile uscire  se non con il dialogo Quando anche quella strada non è percorribile non rimane che prendere la decisione giusta per se. Il mio amor proprio, la mia autostima dipende solo da me se sbatto contro il muro dell' indifferenza mi giro per non farmi male : una coppia è composta da due individui e sarebbe bene non perdere mai di vista i propri confini.
Tutto il resto è incaponimento.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Io non prendo per il culo nessuno
> E se lei lo ha fatto non ci ( gli) è dato saperlo temo non più, a meno di una sua completa e spontanea " confessione " Dico solo che allevare pulci da orecchio non servirà chr a metterlo ancor più in difficoltà j


Confessione da parte di un traditore? Vivete nel mondo delle favole. Nessuna pulce nell'orecchio a random, solo la cruda verità di cosa può succedere.  Invece molti di voi fanno passare il tutto come in un telefilm. Dove ci si cornifica ed alla fine vissero felici e contenti. Non funziona così.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

farmer ha detto:


> Se si vuole esiste tutto, esistono quelle che non trombano sul lavoro, esistono quelle che si trombano tutto l'ufficio, esistono quelle senza una relazione extra non ci possono stare, esistono quelle che non vogliono saperne di relazioni extra, quelle che si acconsentano di una sveltina e quelle che una sveltina non gli interessa. .....Voi dite a random di guardare in faccia la realtà, qual è la realtà che dobbiamo guardare? Chi la conosce? ....Per il momento l'unica realtà che conosciamo è quella che ha raccontato lei, il resto sono supposizioni. .....Da verificare. Se poi vogliamo mettere il tarlo nella testa di random per goderci sopra liberi di farlo. Può essere che la versione data non sia vera,ma fino a che non proviamo il contrario siamo nel campo delle supposizioni. Io fossi in random proverei a chiederlo a lei quando la rabbia è passata e tutto è più tranquillo qualche domanda gliela farei, dalla sua reazione è dalle risposte capisci sicuramente di più.


La realtà l'unica cosa certa ed oggettiva è che l'ha tradito. Una volta o due o 100 non contano. Un giorno fa o un anno fa o 10 anni fa non conta. Pompino con ingoio o no (si avete anche analizzato questo) se alla missionaria o a pecorina non conta. Si continua a chiedere a random di parlare con la moglie, ma siete seri? Che diavolo volete che vi racconti una traditrice/traditore? Quello che deve fare random è solo capire se stare con lei vivendo nella menzogna di un matrimonio falso o andare avanti per conto suo.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ooooo finalmente hai scritto qualcosa di sensato. Ovviamente sono ironico o no? . E si caro mio esistono anche queste cose.





danny ha detto:


> Esistono anche le pause pranzo.


Beh ma.. lo so eh?.. :mexican:

Non fosse altro che qualche volta li ho presi anche io.. quindi... 

Quelle che non dovrebbero esistere (perché non servono a nulla) sono le galoppate avventurose sopra permessi fruiti o non fruiti da altri, di anni e anni fa..

Secondo me


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Così si fa per non alimentare dubbi bravi!
> Perche non gli consigliate di trafugare il libro paga e fotografarlo con una penna stile spy story? Ma per piacere !!!





Mariben ha detto:


> Oh si è frustrante il rifiuto , quando è sistematico , lo considero anch'io una sorta di tradimento del patto d' amore ma lo è anche il sentirsi pressati da richieste che per un motivo o l' altro non ci si sente di soddisfare , si avvia un circolo vizioso dal quale e difficile uscire  se non con il dialogo Quando anche quella strada non è percorribile non rimane che prendere la decisione giusta per se. Il mio amor proprio, la mia autostima dipende solo da me se sbatto contro il muro dell' indifferenza mi giro per non farmi male : una coppia è composta da due individui e sarebbe bene non perdere mai di vista i propri confini.
> Tutto il resto è incaponimento.



La busta paga di mia moglie l'abbiamo sempre analizzata scrupolosamente insieme. Per conteggiare le ferie, le malattie, ed i permessi. Lei era sempre in riserva di energie, quindi studiavamo da fare in  modo che poi rimanessero i giorni sufficienti ad andare in vacanza. Questo significa che i suoi giorni di ferie e le sue malattie, (massimo 30 all'anno, come sanno tutti quelli che hanno a che fare con la pa una volta erano 60, ma poi è arrivato Brunetta...) e le sue importantissime uscite anticipate dei pomeriggi del martedì e del giovedi che poi recuperava 30 minuti alla volta e che le consentivano di tornare alle 18,00 in condizioni discrete anzichè alle 20,45 semidistrutta, li studiavamo a tavolino mese per mese.

Per quanto riguarda il sesso "costretto", mia moglie si è presto resa conto di avere a che fare con un "maniaco sessuale". Per questo mi è sempre venuta incontro, devo ammettere, ben oltre i doveri coniugali. Dal momento che dopo i 45, a suo parere sono entrato in un'età a rischio di infarto, (anche perchè ingurgito cibo continuamente), cerca sempre di coccolarmi il più possibile per cercare di ridurre i rischi.


----------



## Lostris (31 Marzo 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> E non è tradire negarsi?
> in un matrimonio il sesso non dovrebbe essere una parte fondamentale?
> Se io mi negassi, per anni, dando solo rari contentini,  non sarebbe una forma di tradimento del progetto comune?
> E non regge il discorso dello stupro.
> ...


Ecco, peggio proprio no. 
Meglio non paragonare.

Il resto lo quoto.


----------



## Lostris (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma.. lo so eh?.. :mexican:
> 
> Non fosse altro che qualche volta li ho presi anche io.. quindi...
> 
> ...


Quototi.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma.. lo so eh?.. :mexican:
> 
> Non fosse altro che qualche volta li ho presi anche io.. quindi...
> 
> ...


Skorpio, hai a capacità di girare il discorso come vuoi tu, ma con me caschi male. In un tradimento serve sapere tutto, anche se a preso permessi, anche se è successo 10 anni fa. Comunque io rispondevo a chi diceva che non poteva essere un rapporto profondo vedendosi solo 30 minuti. Come se fosse una giustificazione. Ho dimostrato che di occasioni si trovano.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Skorpio, hai a capacità di girare il discorso come vuoi tu, ma con me caschi male. In un tradimento serve sapere tutto, anche se a preso permessi, anche se è successo 10 anni fa. Comunque io rispondevo a chi diceva che non poteva essere un rapporto profondo vedendosi solo 30 minuti. Come se fosse una giustificazione. Ho dimostrato che di occasioni si trovano.


Ah ma io non ho girato nessun discorso.. ho detto semplicemente che lo so anche io, perché di permessi ad uso "incontro" ne ho presi anche io.. 

Quindi non ho bisogno di aggrapparmi alla mia fantasia o a esperienze di altri per saperlo.

E pur sapendolo, avendolo fatto, non uso di certo questo mio "sapere" per metterlo al servizio di una causa che SO essere perfettamente inutile

A volere sapere, qualcuno (non tutti) altro non fa che alimentare le proprie ossessioni

Che poi si porta a spasso per il resto della vita, spalmandole addosso agli altri.

Come a volte capita di leggere o vedere...


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ma io non ho girato nessun discorso.. ho detto semplicemente che lo so anche io, perché di permessi ad uso "incontro" ne ho presi anche io..
> 
> Quindi non ho bisogno di aggrapparmi alla mia fantasia o a esperienze di altri per saperlo.
> 
> ...


Quindi meglio vivere nell'ignoranza per paura di stare male o sapere ed avere una seconda possibilità visto che la vita è alquanto breve? Io preferisco sapere il più possibile per poter scegliere meglio sulla mia vita. Magari alcune cose le scopri dopo ed è ormai tardi.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere nell'ignoranza per paura di stare male o sapere ed avere una seconda possibilità visto che la vita è alquanto breve?


Quindi meglio vivere nel mondo reale

In un tradimento non si saprà MAI tutto

Si saprà forse il giorno del permesso, l'orario di entrata e uscita, il nome del motel il numero della camera, il costo della camera, chi ha pagato la camera... 

Ma resterà sempre la sensazione di NON sapere ancora tutto

E sarà la sensazione esatta

Meglio che il nostro amico sappia .. noi che ci siamo passati abbiamo il dovere di dirglielo, poi lui deciderà

Trovi?


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere nel mondo reale
> 
> In un tradimento non si saprà MAI tutto
> 
> ...


Infatti io metto sempre in guardia su cosa accade e su come si vive. La sensazione rimarrà per sempre, per questo secondo me dopo un tradimento è tutto finito. Non puoi ricostruire proprio più nulla. In questi giorni hanno scritto 2 persone che dopo anni non sono riusciti a superarlo e chi ci "riesce" fa finta che vada tutto bene, ma traspare dalle loro parole che non è così. Poi ci sono quelli come te che si scambiano le corna come dei favori e gli piace


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Poi ci sono quelli come te che si scambiano le corna come dei favori e gli piace


.. e ci sono quelli che leggono le testimonianze autentiche di vita REALE fatte da altri utenti, e ci costruiscono sopra sterminati paesaggi della loro FANTASIA..


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma.. lo so eh?.. :mexican:
> 
> Non fosse altro che qualche volta li ho presi anche io.. quindi...
> 
> ...


Quelle che non dovrebbero esistere sono le menzogne e le illusioni.
Spesso scavando dietro a un tradimento crolla finalmente la facciata dietro cui moglie e marito si erano nascosti per anni.
Solo in quel momento puoi finalmente essere libero.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> La busta paga di mia moglie l'abbiamo sempre analizzata scrupolosamente insieme. Per conteggiare le ferie, le malattie, ed i permessi. Lei era sempre in riserva di energie, quindi studiavamo da fare in  modo che poi rimanessero i giorni sufficienti ad andare in vacanza. Questo significa che i suoi giorni di ferie e le sue malattie, (massimo 30 all'anno, come sanno tutti quelli che hanno a che fare con la pa una volta erano 60, ma poi è arrivato Brunetta...) e le sue importantissime uscite anticipate dei pomeriggi del martedì e del giovedi che poi recuperava 30 minuti alla volta e che le consentivano di tornare alle 18,00 in condizioni discrete anzichè alle 20,45 semidistrutta, li studiavamo a tavolino mese per mese.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il sesso "costretto", mia moglie si è presto resa conto di avere a che fare con un "maniaco sessuale". Per questo mi è sempre venuta incontro, devo ammettere, ben oltre i doveri coniugali. Dal momento che dopo i 45, a suo parere sono entrato in un'età a rischio di infarto, (anche perchè ingurgito cibo continuamente), cerca sempre di coccolarmi il più possibile per cercare di ridurre i rischi.


Perfetto. Dubbi messo da parte.
Quali altri ti restano da risolvere?
Analizziamoli insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Solo in quel momento puoi finalmente essere libero.


A suo tempo te Danny hai deciso di "scavare" il più possibile.. ti senti oggi finalmente libero?

Perché fino a ieri parlavi di conti non saldati e lamentando perfino assenza di dialogo, a certi livelli, ti chiedevi: e allora che si fa?

È questa la agognata libertà da raggiungere per chi ha deciso di rovinarsi le unghie e  scavare alla ricerca del "sapere tutto"?


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere nel mondo reale
> 
> In un tradimento non si saprà MAI tutto
> 
> ...


Di un tradimento quello che conta sapere sono le motivazioni, che non sono immediatamente comprensibili.
Per arrivarci a volte devi fare dei giri tortuosi, perche' chi tradisce non le racconterà mai, se può evitare.
Dalle motivazioni potrai capire se per te questa cosa può essere accettabile o no.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e ci sono quelli che leggono le testimonianze autentiche di vita REALE fatte da altri utenti, e ci costruiscono sopra sterminati paesaggi della loro FANTASIA..


Ma fidati che per quanto mi riguarda non è così.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Infatti io metto sempre in guardia su cosa accade e su come si vive. La sensazione rimarrà per sempre, per questo secondo me dopo un tradimento è tutto finito. Non puoi ricostruire proprio più nulla. In questi giorni hanno scritto 2 persone che dopo anni non sono riusciti a superarlo e chi ci "riesce" fa finta che vada tutto bene, ma traspare dalle loro parole che non è così. Poi ci sono quelli come te che si scambiano le corna come dei favori e gli piace


No, non rimane per sempre.
Ma spesso il tradimento è un ponte che il traditore supera e che determina un cambiamento in lui e negli equilibri della coppia ed è complicato dopo riuscire a ritrovarsi riuscendo ad attrarsi. Anche mettendo da parte quanto è avvenuto ci si può vedere molto diversamente.
Non è il caso di Random. Per lui il problema è accettare di essere stato tradito. Sua moglie ha già assimilato da anni l'esperienza del tradimento, invece.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non rimane per sempre.
> Ma spesso il tradimento è un ponte che il traditore supera e che determina un cambiamento in lui e negli equilibri della coppia ed è complicato dopo riuscire a ritrovarsi riuscendo ad attrarsi. Anche mettendo da parte quanto è avvenuto ci si può vedere molto diversamente.


Quindi si è un qualcosa di diverso che non si è  scelto. O ti adatti a un qualcosa che non volevi e quindi devi avere la forza di acettare determinate cose o lasci e te ne vai, perché non accetti questo cambiamento unilaterale.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io preferisco sapere il più possibile per poter scegliere meglio sulla mia vita. Magari alcune cose le scopri dopo ed è ormai tardi.





Mat78 ha detto:


> La sensazione rimarrà per sempre





Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma fidati che per quanto mi riguarda non è così.


Mi fido :up:

Specialmente di coloro sanno essere d'accordo con se stessi..


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non escludo mai nulla.
> Mi dispiace se c’è chi lo fa. Come chiedeva Skorpio altrove scambiare monete incompatibili non è una bella cosa.
> E il sesso non desiderato è stupro.





LipScarlett ha detto:


> E non è tradire negarsi?
> in un matrimonio il sesso non dovrebbe essere una parte fondamentale?
> Se io mi negassi, per anni, dando solo rari contentini,  non sarebbe una forma di tradimento del progetto comune?
> E non regge il discorso dello stupro.
> ...


Scagli la prima prietra chi non si è mai concesso per empatia, per  comprensione delle altrui esigenze, per amore. Chi non lo ha mai deciso  scientemente.  Quoto il neretto, tra il desiderio a mille e lo stupro  c'è un abisso colmato dalle situazioni, dai desideri e dalle volontà  umane, non è bianco o nero.
Ripeto allo sfinimento da un po che il metro di giudizio è l'empatia,  usciti da questo metro si assumono posizioni ideologiche, manichee. Si  trascinano i ragionamenti tra indipendenza assoluta e costrizione a  regole che non hanno nessun riflesso positivo nella comprensione delle  dinamiche, come se non fossero invece oggetto di contrattazione per un  bene comune.
Una persona che chiude fuori da un rapporto il sesso in modo unilaterale  non dimostra nessuna empatia e nessun rispetto dell' altro. Ugualmente  chi non rispetta le decisioni di un'altra persona di chiudere  definitivamente con la genitalità, certo. Ma si dimentica che si sta  parlando di genitalità perciò di un esercizio correlato alla  sessualità di coppia, non di un optional irrilevante. Si -impone-  all'altra persona la fine della coppia e si inaugura l' inizio di una  fratellanza senza più empatia. La coppia è finita, il tradimento degli  accordi, della contrattazione consumato. Si potrà stare ancora insieme,  certo, lo si farà per motivi oggettivi di età, per abitudine, per altro.  Ma si vivrà sapendo di aver subìto e di subire la scena del funerale  dell' unica cosa che contava come coppia: l'empatia reciproca.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi fido :up:
> 
> Specialmente di coloro sanno essere d'accordo con se stessi..


Ora mi spieghi dove leggi le contraddizioni.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A suo tempo te Danny hai deciso di "scavare" il più possibile.. ti senti oggi finalmente libero?
> 
> Perché fino a ieri parlavi di conti non saldati e lamentando perfino assenza di dialogo, a certi livelli, ti chiedevi: e allora che si fa?
> 
> È questa la agognata libertà da raggiungere per chi ha deciso di rovinarsi le unghie e  scavare alla ricerca del "sapere tutto"?


Si'. Sono più libero. Libero dalle illusioni e dalle speranze inutili e dalla macchinosita' della ricerca delle colpe. Ho davanti a me la realtà delle cose e non il teatrino che tradito e traditore mettono in piedi per non soffrire e cercare il miglior compromesso possibile col minimo sforzo.
Sono cresciuto. Cambiato. So cosa voglio. So cosa ho e quello che non posso più avere.
Si sta meglio?
Dentro si'. Ci si sente finalmente scaricati da un peso.
Ma io sono fatto così. Anche quando andavo in piscina non sopportavo di nuotare a galla. Stavo da dio solo quando mi immergevo. È una bella sensazione.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Di un tradimento quello che conta sapere sono le motivazioni, che non sono immediatamente comprensibili.
> Per arrivarci a volte devi fare dei giri tortuosi, perche' chi tradisce non le racconterà mai, se può evitare.
> Dalle motivazioni potrai capire se per te questa cosa può essere accettabile o no.


Ce ne è una dalla quale discendono tutte le altre: il desiderio per un'altra persona

Se accetti e assumi quella, al netto delle azioni conseguenti (sopravvenute o mancate), sei a cavallo


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi si è un qualcosa di diverso che non si è  scelto. O ti adatti a un qualcosa che non volevi e quindi devi avere la forza di acettare determinate cose o lasci e te ne vai, perché non accetti questo cambiamento unilaterale.


Dipende.
Ogni persona ha la sua storia.
Se devi costruire un edificio però devi sempre partire dalle fondamenta, non dalla cima.
Quest'ordine è necessario.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si'. Sono più libero. Libero dalle illusioni e dalle speranze inutili e dalla macchinosita' della ricerca delle colpe. Ho davanti a me la realtà delle cose e non il teatrino che tradito e traditore mettono in piedi per non soffrire e cercare il miglior compromesso possibile col minimo sforzo.
> Sono cresciuto. Cambiato. So cosa voglio. So cosa ho e quello che non posso più avere.
> Si sta meglio?
> Dentro si'. Ci si sente finalmente scaricati da un peso.
> Ma io sono fatto così. Anche quando andavo in piscina non sopportavo di nuotare a galla. Stavo da dio solo quando mi immergevo. È una bella sensazione.


Stai bene da solo.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ce ne è una dalla quale discendono tutte le altre: il desiderio per un'altra persona
> 
> Se accetti e assumi quella, al netto delle azioni conseguenti (sopravvenute o mancate), sei a cavallo


Ovvio.
Ma per esperienza non è mai così semplice capire come quell'attrazione diventa un tradimento.
Perché io do per scontato che vi sia stata una forte attrazione per un'altra persona.
Ma questo è solo l'inizio. Il punto di partenza, l'elemento più scontato.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stai bene da solo.


Vero.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.


E star bene da soli è di pochi.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ora mi spieghi dove leggi le contraddizioni.


La ricerca di "cibo" accompagnata dalla sensazione di restare comunque con la "fame"

Parti di se che non dialogano tra loro

Ma se le fai parlare separatamente una ti dice che ha fame, è l'altra ti dice che di quel cibo non si sfamera'


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma per esperienza non è mai così semplice capire come quell'attrazione diventa un tradimento.
> Perché io do per scontato che vi sia stata una forte attrazione per un'altra persona.
> Ma questo è solo l'inizio. Il punto di partenza, l'elemento più scontato.


Ma è anche quello che si mette per ultimo da digerire.. però.

E spesso resta l'ingombrante avanzo della tsvola

Hai notato?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si'. Sono più libero. Libero dalle illusioni e dalle speranze inutili e dalla macchinosita' della ricerca delle colpe. Ho davanti a me la realtà delle cose e non il teatrino che tradito e traditore mettono in piedi per non soffrire e cercare il miglior compromesso possibile col minimo sforzo.
> Sono cresciuto. Cambiato. So cosa voglio. So cosa ho e quello che non posso più avere.
> Si sta meglio?
> Dentro si'. Ci si sente finalmente scaricati da un peso.
> Ma io sono fatto così. Anche quando andavo in piscina non sopportavo di nuotare a galla. Stavo da dio solo quando mi immergevo. È una bella sensazione.


E.. di quei crediti che senti di vantare?

Come si fa a sentirsi liberi quando ci si sente sempre in credito.. ?


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Ogni persona ha la sua storia.
> Se devi costruire un edificio però devi sempre partire dalle fondamenta, non dalla cima.
> Quest'ordine è necessario.


Vero ogni storia e a se o forse sono anche tutte uguali o molto simili? 
Vero, bisogna partire dalle fondamenta, ma il terreno ed il tipo di gettata l'ha scelto il traditore. Se ti fidi a costruire una casa con questi predisposti bene.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> E non è tradire negarsi?
> in un matrimonio il sesso non dovrebbe essere una parte fondamentale?
> Se io mi negassi, per anni, dando solo rari contentini,  non sarebbe una forma di tradimento del progetto comune?
> E non regge il discorso dello stupro.
> ...


Do una informazione a tutti: esistono SEPARAZIONE e DIVORZIO.
Se non si sta più bene insieme per qualunque motivo ci si può lasciare.
Quello che illegale è pretendere da una persona prestazioni sessuali.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E.. di quei crediti che senti di vantare?
> 
> Come si fa a sentirsi liberi quando ci si sente sempre in credito.. ?


I crediti... li sposti, se ritieni di averli.
Non li esigi mai da chi non può pagarli.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oh si è frustrante il rifiuto , quando è sistematico , lo considero anch'io una sorta di tradimento del patto d' amore ma lo è anche il sentirsi pressati da richieste che per un motivo o l' altro non ci si sente di soddisfare , si avvia un circolo vizioso dal quale e difficile uscire  se non con il dialogo Quando anche quella strada non è percorribile non rimane che prendere la decisione giusta per se. Il mio amor proprio, la mia autostima dipende solo da me se sbatto contro il muro dell' indifferenza mi giro per non farmi male : una coppia è composta da due individui e sarebbe bene non perdere mai di vista i propri confini.
> Tutto il resto è incaponimento.


Ma poi chi lo decide qual è la frequenza giusta?
È ovvio che ognuno ha la propria. L’ideale è quando coincidono.
Ma se entriamo in questo campo sappiamo che è minato?
Tre volte all’anno, al mese, alla settimana, al giorno?
E chi stabilisce cosa è accettabile chi lo vuole fare o chi non lo vuole fare?
Se non c’è armonia si chiude, ma non si può pretendere.
Sono le basi eh.
Ma vale per ogni cosa.
Ogni quanto bisogna vedere i genitori di uno o dell’altro? 
Una volta al giorno, alla settimana, al mese, all’anno?
Ogni quanto bisogna uscire in due? È da soli?
Qui esplodiamo tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La realtà l'unica cosa certa ed oggettiva è che l'ha tradito. Una volta o due o 100 non contano. Un giorno fa o un anno fa o 10 anni fa non conta. Pompino con ingoio o no (si avete anche analizzato questo) se alla missionaria o a pecorina non conta. Si continua a chiedere a random di parlare con la moglie, ma siete seri? Che diavolo volete che vi racconti una traditrice/traditore? Quello che deve fare random è solo capire se stare con lei vivendo nella menzogna di un matrimonio falso o andare avanti per conto suo.


Mi dispiace. Una volta o cento conta eccome.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Una volta o cento conta eccome.


......anche la qualità.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Do una informazione a tutti: esistono SEPARAZIONE e DIVORZIO.
> Se non si sta più bene insieme per qualunque motivo ci si può lasciare.
> Quello che illegale è pretendere da una persona prestazioni sessuali.


In un matrimonio non si pretende.
Si chiede.
E dalla risposta si decide cosa fare.
Se dall'altra parte si decide di non avere più voglia di far sesso è solo perché è venuta meno l'attrazione e l'interesse per il partner.
Non piace più, non interessa più sessualmente è magari in alcuni casi c'è un altro.
Non tutti possono separarsi, in assenza di redditi adeguati, e magari, sesso a parte, si sta comunque bene insieme.
Si trova un altro o un'altra. È la soluzione più diffusa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scagli la prima prietra chi non si è mai concesso per empatia, per  comprensione delle altrui esigenze, per amore. Chi non lo ha mai deciso  scientemente.  Quoto il neretto, tra il desiderio a mille e lo stupro  c'è un abisso colmato dalle situazioni, dai desideri e dalle volontà  umane, non è bianco o nero.
> Ripeto allo sfinimento da un po che il metro di giudizio è l'empatia,  usciti da questo metro si assumono posizioni ideologiche, manichee. Si  trascinano i ragionamenti tra indipendenza assoluta e costrizione a  regole che non hanno nessun riflesso positivo nella comprensione delle  dinamiche, come se non fossero invece oggetto di contrattazione per un  bene comune.
> Una persona che chiude fuori da un rapporto il sesso in modo unilaterale  non dimostra nessuna empatia e nessun rispetto dell' altro. Ugualmente  chi non rispetta le decisioni di un'altra persona di chiudere  definitivamente con la genitalità, certo. Ma si dimentica che si sta  parlando di genitalità perciò di un esercizio correlato alla  sessualità di coppia, non di un optional irrilevante. Si -impone-  all'altra persona la fine della coppia e si inaugura l' inizio di una  fratellanza senza più empatia. La coppia è finita, il tradimento degli  accordi, della contrattazione consumato. Si potrà stare ancora insieme,  certo, lo si farà per motivi oggettivi di età, per abitudine, per altro.  Ma si vivrà sapendo di aver subìto e di subire la scena del funerale  dell' unica cosa che contava come coppia: l'empatia reciproca.


E si faccia sto funerale!
Molto meglio.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi chi lo decide qual è la frequenza giusta?
> È ovvio che ognuno ha la propria. L’ideale è quando coincidono.
> Ma se entriamo in questo campo sappiamo che è minato?
> Tre volte all’anno, al mese, alla settimana, al giorno?
> ...


Il sesso è un indicatore della qualità del rapporto di coppia.
Se viene a mancare o se è fatto con scarso interesse è come  un albero spoglio d'estate: non puoi dire che sia in buona salute.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> I crediti... li sposti, se ritieni di averli.
> Non li esigi mai da chi non può pagarli.


Già... Li sposti. 
Ma ti senti ancora creditore, ed è a questo che intendevo

Un dirigente di banca Piemontese un giorno mi spiegò che i clienti da trattare con maggiore riverenza sono quelli che hanno tanti debiti

Non quelli che hanno 10000 euro di debito, quelli li puoi massacrare

Ma quelli che hanno milioni di debiti

Perché sei agganghito e devi sperare di recuperare il debito, che se non paga vai nella merda con lui

Perversioni che appartengono a mondi finanziari

E non solo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In un matrimonio non si pretende.
> Si chiede.
> E dalla risposta si decide cosa fare.
> Se dall'altra parte si decide di non avere più voglia di far sesso è solo perché è venuta meno l'attrazione*e l'interesse per il partner.
> ...


Se si sta bene, non ci si lamenta.
Separarsi si può.
Poi si può decidere che non si vuole.
Si possono anche fare accordi tra coniugi.
NON si può imporre il sesso. 


*esistono problemi ormonali.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E si faccia sto funerale! Molto meglio.


  Molti lo hanno fatto, Divì per esempio. Altri non hanno la possibilità di farlo o la volontà o la forza. E subiscono una imposizione che se non è certo pari o paragonabile a quella della costrizione a farlo è comunque un atto di violenza come diceva Lipscarlett e che non puoi esimenti di vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il sesso è un indicatore della qualità del rapporto di coppia.
> Se viene a mancare o se è fatto con scarso interesse è come  un albero spoglio d'estate: non puoi dire che sia in buona salute.


Non sono segni positivi nemmeno non voler avere rapporti con la famiglia del partner o vederla tutti i giorni...oppure sì? Dipende se è un elemento di discordia.
E vale così per tutto.
Io con un interista o un leghista mai.
E se sposo un interista  e diventa pure leghista?
Mi separo.
Non lo obbligo a dormire con la maglia rossonera e il pugno chiuso.
Ma riusciamo a capirci?

Dove sono l’empatia che di Spleen e la buona salute che dici tu se chi vuole qualcosa lo impone?


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si sta bene, non ci si lamenta.
> Separarsi si può.
> Poi si può decidere che non si vuole.
> Si possono anche fare accordi tra coniugi.
> ...


I problemi ormonali hanno cure mediche, basta decidere di affrontare il problema.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E si faccia sto funerale!
> Molto meglio.


È particolare però come a doverlo fare sempre sia il tradito o chi pur essendo ancora attratto dal partner si vede rifiutato.
Dall'altra parte quindi va tutto bene?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Molti lo hanno fatto, Divì per esempio*. Altri non hanno la possibilità di farlo o la volontà o la forza. E subiscono una imposizione che se non è certo pari o paragonabile a quella della costrizione a farlo è comunque un atto di violenza come diceva Lipscarlett e che non puoi esimenti di vedere.


 * No.
Ma io nego forse la profonda frustrazione e la sensazione di di rifiuto che diventa svalutazione e poi autovalutazione?
Quello che nego è che si possa pretendere o che si debba concedere contro voglia.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già... Li sposti.
> Ma ti senti ancora creditore, ed è a questo che intendevo
> 
> Un dirigente di banca Piemontese un giorno mi spiegò che i clienti da trattare con maggiore riverenza sono quelli che hanno tanti debiti
> ...


Skorpio se scopi fuori i crediti in casa te li scordi. Ok?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È particolare però come a doverlo fare sempre sia il tradito o chi pur essendo ancora attratto dal partner si vede rifiutato.
> Dall'altra parte quindi va tutto bene?


Se si separa uno si separano tutti e due.
Se lo vuole il tradito significa che il traditore sta benissimo con il tradito. È su questo il tradito dovrebbe ricavare qualche motivo di gratificazione.


----------



## spleen (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono segni positivi nemmeno non voler avere rapporti con la famiglia del partner o vederla tutti i giorni...oppure sì? Dipende se è un elemento di discordia.
> E vale così per tutto.
> Io con un interista o un leghista mai.
> E se sposo un milanista e diventa leghista?
> ...


Ok, rifiutati di vedere che la soluzione è l'esercizio dell'empatia reciproca e rimani pure arroccata sul furente rifiuto di "vedere" l'altra persona. Ti ho ripetuto almeno 10 volte che in una coppia degna di tale nome si tratta, si vede, ci si accorda e che questo atteggiamento a "vedere" l'altra persona è l'unico costruttivo. Ma sei partita per la tangente del bianco o nero, del tutto o niente, fai pure, per me non sei serena e te lo dico con amicizia e rispetto di una persona che ho visto qui dentro dibattere di cose su ben altro livello.
Chiudo.
Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio se scopi fuori i crediti in casa te li scordi. Ok?


Inizia, prova e poi vedi se è come dici tu. Stai bene in famigli ma ti manca il sesso? Integra QB


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, rifiutati di vedere che la soluzione è l'esercizio dell'empatia reciproca e rimani pure arroccata sul furente rifiuto di "vedere" l'altra persona. Ti ho ripetuto almeno 10 volte che in una coppia degna di tale nome si tratta, si vede, ci si accorda e che questo atteggiamento a "vedere" l'altra persona è l'unico costruttivo. Ma sei partita per la tangente del bianco o nero, del tutto o niente, fai pure, per me non sei serena e te lo dico con amicizia e rispetto di una persona che ho visto qui dentro dibattere di cose su ben altro livello.
> Chiudo.
> Buona Pasqua a tutti.


Se non c’è empatia, che personalmente ho anche per chi è in fila al supermercato, e, peggio ancora, non c’è bene ci si lascia!
Quello che mi fa imbufalire è il principio che ci sia l’obbligo ad accontentare.
È proprio aberrante, altro che empatia. È empatia a senso unico.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si sta bene, non ci si lamenta.
> Separarsi si può.
> Poi si può decidere che non si vuole.
> Si possono anche fare accordi tra coniugi.
> ...


Non si impone il sesso.
Viene imposta la castità.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non si impone il sesso.
> Viene imposta la castità.


Ti pare che sia la stessa cosa?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio se scopi fuori i crediti in casa te li scordi. Ok?


Ah non saprei.. 

Come scritto appena ieri, la gestione del credito relazionale è materia che non mi riguarda, non essendo né aspirando ad essere portatore ne di crediti ne di debiti


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Una volta o cento conta eccome.


Per me conta. Sei fuori anche con un semplice bacio dato anche solo una volta. Se vuoi sapere di più io sono anche più estremista. Basta anche solo uscirci senza che succeda nulla. Si chiude.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> * No.
> Ma io nego forse la profonda frustrazione e la sensazione di di rifiuto che diventa svalutazione e poi autovalutazione?
> Quello che nego è che si possa pretendere o che si debba concedere contro voglia.


Il fatto di doverlo concedere controvoglia dovrebbe mostrare a chi si nega la distanza che ha assunto dal partner e indurlo a una riflessione.
Se non ci arriva da solo è l'altra parte che deve suggerirglielo.
Ovvio che il sesso non sia merce di scambio, ma rifiutarsi a chi si è sposato denuncia un problema di coppia che non va nascosto e va affrontato insieme, cercandone le ragioni  e eventualmente le soluzioni.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che sia la stessa cosa?


Infatti non stiamo parlando di obbligo del sesso ma di castità forzata.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto di doverlo concedere controvoglia dovrebbe mostrare a chi si nega la distanza che ha assunto dal partner e indurlo a una riflessione.
> Se non ci arriva da solo è l'altra parte che deve suggerirglielo.
> Ovvio che il sesso non sia merce di scambio, ma rifiutarsi a chi si è sposato denuncia un problema di coppia che non va nascosto e va affrontato insieme, cercandone le ragioni  e eventualmente le soluzioni.





danny ha detto:


> Infatti non stiamo parlando di obbligo del sesso ma di castità forzata.


Perfettamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto. Dubbi messo da parte.
> Quali altri ti restano da risolvere?
> Analizziamoli insieme.


Chiamiamola demenza presenile, tanto per darle un nome e cognome. Mi farebbe piacere sapere se capita anche a voi.
A volte mi sembra di ricordare, come se emergessero dalle nebbie della memoria, alcuni discorsi fatti con qualcuno, (in questa fase non importa sapere chi), o forse sono solo ragionamenti fatti sul momento o addirittura a posteriori.
Questo è uno di quei casi. Quindi prendetelo con le molle.
Perchè non esci un paio di ore prima tutti i rientri del martedi e giovedi e poi li recuperi una trentina di minuti alla volta? O accorciando le pause pranzo? O posticipando l'orario di uscita?
La risposta fu che era impossibile perchè avrebbe potuto essere richiamata, inoltre sarebbe diventato difficoltoso recuperarli. 

Per la verità sul momento mi sembrò una risposta assolutamente logica e condivisibile. Lei continuò a tagliare un paio d'ore sui rientri circa 3-4 volte al mese: meno di una volta su 2 alla settimana. Sembrava un buon compromesso.
Naturalmente, vista in retrospettiva la cosa assume un aspetto potenzialmente differente. Di sicuro almeno 1 volta 
alla settimana si poteva ritagliare quel paio di ore, ( lo pensavo e lo penso tuttora). Due ore da trascorrere in clandestinità. Poi si faceva accompagnare per un tratto in macchina e poteva intercettare l'autobus durante il tragitto, ad una fermata intermedia. A volte io la andavo a prendere in macchina, ma sarebbe bastato chiedermelo ad ora di pranzo e poi regolarsi di conseguenza. In fondo si parla di incontri ritagliati, nulla di particolare. Nel caso di una mia presenza potevano essere annullati con facilità. Certo, la cosa la avrebbe fatta innervosire, ma in fondo era sempre nervosa, a suo dire a causa della stanchezza. Anzi, a ben pensarci, tante vole quando le facevo la sorpresa di andarla ariprendere (sciroppandomi 250 km. in 3 ore dopo una giornata di lavoro), non mi sembrava di essere così gradito. Sempre a causa della stanchezza...

Sicuramente inizio a perdere un pizzico di lucidità.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> va affrontato insieme, cercandone le ragioni  e eventualmente le soluzioni.


L'empatia credo stia nel rendersi consapevole che questo blocco va affrontato e non proposto semplicemente come un proprio blocco.

Se lo proponi come un blocco (o così o pomi) non è salubre.

Ma tutto parte da chi ha il blocco, e da come si "gioca" il blocco con il partner, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto di doverlo concedere controvoglia dovrebbe mostrare a chi si nega la distanza che ha assunto dal partner e indurlo a una riflessione.
> Se non ci arriva da solo è l'altra parte che deve suggerirglielo.
> Ovvio che il sesso non sia merce di scambio, ma rifiutarsi a chi si è sposato denuncia un problema di coppia che non va nascosto e va affrontato insieme, cercandone le ragioni  e eventualmente le soluzioni.





danny ha detto:


> Infatti non stiamo parlando di obbligo del sesso ma di castità forzata.


No qui si teorizzava che fosse dovuto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chiamiamola demenza presenile, tanto per darle un nome e cognome. Mi farebbe piacere sapere se capita anche a voi.
> A volte mi sembra di ricordare, come se emergessero dalle nebbie della memoria, alcuni discorsi fatti con qualcuno, (in questa fase non importa sapere chi), o forse sono solo ragionamenti fatti sul momento o addirittura a posteriori.
> Questo è uno di quei casi. Quindi prendetelo con le molle.
> Perchè non esci un paio di ore prima tutti i rientri del martedi e giovedi e poi li recuperi una trentina di minuti alla volta? O accorciando le pause pranzo? O posticipando l'orario di uscita?
> ...


Sicuro?
Uno che cerca le sim di dieci anni prima e fa interrogatori a ex colleghi che neanche ci pensavano più rimettendo in circolo voci la lucidità l’ha persa da mo.


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Uno che cerca le sim di dieci anni prima e fa interrogatori a ex colleghi che neanche ci pensavano più rimettendo in circolo voci *la lucidità l’ha persa da mo*.


Lo so.

Ma il sesso rientra tra i doveri coniugali. Sorry...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Lo so.
> 
> Ma il sesso rientra tra i doveri coniugali. Sorry...


No.
Verifica.


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Verifica.


Appena fatto


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Verifica.


A conferma di aver avuto un marito seriale.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Verifica.


Il sesso fa parte del dovere coniugale. Si può chiedere addirittura l'annullamento del matrimonio alla chiesa per questo motivo.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il sesso fa parte del dovere coniugale. Si può chiedere addirittura l'annullamento del matrimonio alla chiesa per questo motivo.


Mal fessa è sua e la gestisce lei


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Appena fatto


Verifica meglio, perché il consenso non è un optional


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mal fessa è sua e la gestisce lei


Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma se non fai sesso con tuo marito o viceversa ed uno dei due patisce questa condizione possono accadere determinati eventi che tutti noi conosciamo.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma se non fai sesso con tuo marito o viceversa ed uno dei due patisce questa condizione possono accadere determinati eventi che tutti noi conosciamo.


Lo dici a me?


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo dici a me?


No no


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Verifica meglio, perché il consenso non è un optional


al volo...
https://www.laleggepertutti.it/174819_fare-sesso-con-la-moglie-o-il-marito-e-obbligatorio


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> al volo...
> https://www.laleggepertutti.it/174819_fare-sesso-con-la-moglie-o-il-marito-e-obbligatorio


Random basta pensare a quello che ho scritto prima, addirittura puoi andare alla sacra Rota e far annullare il matrimonio dalla chiesa per questo motivo.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> al volo...
> https://www.laleggepertutti.it/174819_fare-sesso-con-la-moglie-o-il-marito-e-obbligatorio


E infatti.. hai letto no? 

Chi, insomma, vuol unirsi al coniuge deve comunque attendere il consenso di questi e, se tarda o se viene negato senza giustificate ragioni, può allora procedere per le vie legali.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti.. hai letto no?
> 
> Chi, insomma, vuol unirsi al coniuge deve comunque attendere il consenso di questi e, se tarda o se viene negato senza giustificate ragioni, può allora procedere per le vie legali.


O andare per altri lidi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti.. hai letto no?
> 
> Chi, insomma, vuol unirsi al coniuge deve comunque attendere il consenso di questi e, se tarda o se viene negato senza giustificate ragioni, può allora procedere per le vie legali.


Ma c’è chi legge quello che gli pare.
Soprattutto c’è chi vuole che gli altri pensino che le donne non sono adeguate alla loro potenzaaaaaa


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma c’è chi legge quello che gli pare.
> Soprattutto c’è chi vuole che gli altri pensino che le donne non sono adeguate alla loro potenzaaaaaa



Io sto male, ma tu deliri.
E' scritto chiaramente che è un dovere coniugale. E' causa di addebito in caso di separazione. Ovvio che non si finisca in galera, così come non ci finisce chi ammazza una persona. Ma non significa che sia lecito. 

Poi se vuoi leggere le cose a modo tuo, fai pure. Hai una personalità fin troppo esuberante, forse non ti farebbe male riconsiderarti in posizione appena più decentrata rispetto al centro della Galassia.


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Io sto male, ma tu deliri.
> E' scritto chiaramente che è un dovere coniugale. E' causa di addebito in caso di separazione. Ovvio che non si finisca in galera, così come non ci finisce chi ammazza una persona. Ma non significa che sia lecito.
> 
> Poi se vuoi leggere le cose a modo tuo, fai pure. Hai una personalità fin troppo esuberante, forse non ti farebbe male riconsiderarti in posizione appena più decentrata rispetto al centro della Galassia.


Lascia stare. Tempo perso. Per lei gli uomini sono il male e lo dimostra anche con il suo ultimo intervento. Per quanto riguarda skorpio lui deve giustificare in tutti i modi il suo operato di traditore.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Tempo perso. Per lei gli uomini sono il male e lo dimostra anche con il suo ultimo intervento. Per quanto riguarda skorpio lui deve giustificare in tutti i modi il suo operato di traditore.


È fessacentrica


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> O andare per altri lidi


Tutto può succedere

Quello che di certo non succede è che l'avvocato scrive alla moglie dando perentoria diffida a "adempiere" entro 7 giorni dal ricevimento della raccomandata.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Tempo perso. Per lei gli uomini sono il male e lo dimostra anche con il suo ultimo intervento. Per quanto riguarda skorpio lui deve giustificare in tutti i modi il suo operato di traditore.



  [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] lo senti il gomituccio laido e struscioso.. ? :rotfl:

Ah.. i gomiti di chi cerca sostegno e consolazione.. :rotfl:

Io li adoro.. sono un panorama a volte commovente :rotfl: :rotfl:

Mi riportano ai miei 5/6 anni.. ed è una bella sensazione :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' scritto chiaramente che è un dovere coniugale. E' causa di addebito in caso di separazione..


Chiariamoci

Se io vengo rifiutato fisicamente non potrei stare con una persona. È una questione di amore proprio, che è materia assolutamente personale

Ma non posso costringere la mia donna ad avere rapporti che rifiuta.

Posso ovviamente richiedere la separazione per questo.

E ci mancherebbe altro

Io lo farei, detto fra di noi, e con grande sdegno peraltro

Perché mi aspetterei che fosse la mia donna a propormi la separazione, dato che prova repulsione fisica per me

Ma "reclamare e pretendere" un adempimento di questo tipo contro la volontà altrui non posso

Questa è la legge. E io personalmente sono d'accordo con la sua impostazione


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto può succedere
> 
> Quello che di certo non succede è che l'avvocato scrive alla moglie dando perentoria diffida a "adempiere" entro 7 giorni dal ricevimento della raccomandata.. :rotfl:



Magari con un bel pompino...:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Magari con un bel pompino...:rotfl:


Pertanto invito la ssvv a adempiere nel termine perentorio di GG 7 dal ricevimento della presente

Ogni giorno di ritardo comporterà l'ulteriore addebito di un pompino con ingoio :rotfl:


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiariamoci
> 
> Se io vengo rifiutato fisicamente non potrei stare con una persona. È una questione di amore proprio, che è materia assolutamente personale
> 
> ...



E' un dovere. Significa che devi adempiere. Non farlo è un reato. Tutto il resto, in questo caso, è relativo.


----------



## random (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' un dovere. Significa che devi adempiere. Non farlo è un reato. Tutto il resto, in questo caso, è relativo.



E adesso succhia!!:rotfl:


----------



## isabel (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Chiamiamola demenza presenile, tanto per darle un nome e cognome. Mi farebbe piacere sapere se capita anche a voi.
> A volte mi sembra di ricordare, come se emergessero dalle nebbie della memoria, alcuni discorsi fatti con qualcuno, (in questa fase non importa sapere chi), o forse sono solo ragionamenti fatti sul momento o addirittura a posteriori.
> Questo è uno di quei casi. Quindi prendetelo con le molle.
> Perchè non esci un paio di ore prima tutti i rientri del martedi e giovedi e poi li recuperi una trentina di minuti alla volta? O accorciando le pause pranzo? O posticipando l'orario di uscita?
> ...



 [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION], non stai genericamente perdendo lucidità...sembri ingabbiato in una spirale ossessiva fatta di pensieri intrusivi. Prova a respirare quando questi pensieri arrivano, accoglili e, sul finire, ricordati che sono prodotti della tua mente, che non puoi interferire col passato e che ora non sta accadendo nulla. Abbracciati e consenti a tua moglie di farlo. Pensi di riuscirci?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> . Non farlo è un reato. .


Se ne sei così sicuro vai alla stazione dei carabinieri più vicina a denunciarlo.. così poi ci fai il report di come è andata :rotfl:


----------



## levante (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' un dovere. Significa che devi adempiere. Non farlo è un reato. Tutto il resto, in questo caso, è relativo.


Ho letto alcune cose che scrivi e mi sembra che tu sia una persona intelligente... francamente questa cosa a me sembra un po' retro' , magari mi è sfuggito qualche passaggio ... O magari la tua reazione è figlia di altre frustrazioni ... Non credo ti appartenga


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cosa?


Scopare la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie; ancorché fosse bella....Sarebbe una magra soddisfazione ,che ti coinvolgerebbe ancora di più in una situazione dalla quale invece dovresti estranearti .


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiariamoci
> 
> Se io vengo rifiutato fisicamente non potrei stare con una persona. È una questione di amore proprio, che è materia assolutamente personale
> 
> ...


Ma se si vuole leggere altro non c’è verso.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> Magari con un bel pompino...:rotfl:


E con questo hai dato la prova di essere un fake.


A proposito mi vuoi rispiegare come ha funzionato la fecondazione assistita?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' un dovere. Significa che devi adempiere. Non farlo è un reato. Tutto il resto, in questo caso, è relativo.


Ma che cultura giurisprudenziale! 

:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Scopare *CON*  la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie; ancorché fosse bella....Sarebbe una magra soddisfazione ,che ti coinvolgerebbe ancora di più in una situazione dalla quale invece dovresti estranearti .


Mancava una preposizione.

Anche perché, accidenti eh, anche con lei ci vorrebbe il consenso.


----------



## Mariben (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancava una preposizione.
> 
> Anche perché, accidenti eh, anche con lei ci vorrebbe il consenso.


Sei semplicemente fantastica


----------



## Mariben (31 Marzo 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Ho letto alcune cose che scrivi e mi sembra che tu sia una persona intelligente... francamente questa cosa a me sembra un po' retro' , magari mi è sfuggito qualche passaggio ... O magari la tua reazione è figlia di altre frustrazioni ...
> Non credo ti appartenga


Una persona colta non è necessariamente anche intelligente
Poi  .,...sempre più convinta sia un fake


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non c’è empatia, che personalmente ho anche per chi è in fila al supermercato, e, peggio ancora, non c’è bene ci si lascia!
> Quello che mi fa imbufalire è il principio che ci sia l’obbligo ad accontentare.
> È proprio aberrante, altro che empatia. È empatia a senso unico.


Non c'è obbligo ad accontentare le singole richieste (ci mancherebbe!!) ma l'attività sessuale fa parte di quegli obblighi (ce ne sono parecchi) sottoscritti all'atto del matrimonio, come la fedeltà e l'assistenza tanto che la castità forzata può essere motivo di addebito in sede di divorzio. Per quel che serve...
Ovviamente non è questo il punto.
La questione riguarda soltanto la necessità di discutere e comprendere le aspettative dell'altro senza imposizione immotivata da parte di alcuno di personalissime scelte, con l'unico obiettivo di stare entrambi bene.
Il divorzio dovrebbe essere sempre l'estrema conseguenza quando non si è trovato un punto d'incontro o un accordo, non la soluzione o l'unica alternativa.
In pratica l'inaccettabile è affermare 'Non ho voglia di fare sesso con te e non devo spiegarti niente'.
In una coppia si comunica. E ci si ascolta.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiariamoci
> 
> Se io vengo rifiutato fisicamente non potrei stare con una persona. È una questione di amore proprio, che è materia assolutamente personale
> 
> ...


Corretto.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

random ha detto:


> E' un dovere. Significa che devi adempiere. Non farlo è un reato. Tutto il resto, in questo caso, è relativo.


Non è un reato come non lo è l'adulterio.
Però sicuramente entrambi non fanno bene a chi lo subisce che deciderà come comportarsi sulla base del suo malessere.
Il reato è obbligare qualcuno a fare sesso. 
La legge contempla il tradimento in caso di castità forzata, lo esclude infatti da eventuali richieste di addebito.
Nulla più.
Però il tradimento per ovviare alla castità forzata è  comunque il fallimento del dialogo.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Confessione da parte di un traditore? Vivete nel mondo delle favole. Nessuna pulce nell'orecchio a random, solo la cruda verità di cosa può succedere.  Invece molti di voi fanno passare il tutto come in un telefilm. Dove ci si cornifica ed alla fine vissero felici e contenti. Non funziona così.


Purtroppo è vero: non funziona così; felici e contenti non credo, nemmeno prima di un tradimento. Però è possibile ristabilire una certa serenità,non più innocente; ma i momenti scevri da sovrapensieri potranno ancora esserci. Il fatto che una coppia sia anche una famiglia , condivisione, interessi , figli, sicuramente aiuta; salvo il recidivare o provare veramente schifo uno per l'altro. Ma ,se così fosse, il tradimento sarebbe giustificato e funzionale alla fine della relazione.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La realtà l'unica cosa certa ed oggettiva è che l'ha tradito. Una volta o due o 100 non contano. Un giorno fa o un anno fa o 10 anni fa non conta. Pompino con ingoio o no (si avete anche analizzato questo) se alla missionaria o a pecorina non conta. Si continua a chiedere a random di parlare con la moglie, ma siete seri? Che diavolo volete che vi racconti una traditrice/traditore? Quello che deve fare random è solo capire se stare con lei vivendo nella menzogna di un matrimonio falso o andare avanti per conto suo.


Certo,le domande sono retoriche,così come le possibili risposte. Poi ,io dico sempre: se uno/a, scopre la relazione clandestina dell'altro dopo anni, i casi sono due (o tre).....O non è molto interessato al partner,o lo dà troppo per scontato ,oppure (terzo) la persona che ha vicino è un attore nato ,degno di un Oscar....ma comunque queste figure sono la minoranza e commettono pure esse degli errori.Per questo credo che la moglie di Random non abbia portato avanti la tresca per anni (uno?) .....ekkeccazz.... Devi conoscere il partner....capire i suoi stati d'animo e le reazioni emotive; mi puoi far fesso tre volte , ma non per tre anni!


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere nell'ignoranza per paura di stare male o sapere ed avere una seconda possibilità visto che la vita è alquanto breve? Io preferisco sapere il più possibile per poter scegliere meglio sulla mia vita. Magari alcune cose le scopri dopo ed è ormai tardi.


Ti contraddici....prima dici che un traditore non risponderà esaurientemente alle domande, poi che  si deve sapere tutto... (dopo dieci anni poi!).....Ma a chi si deve chiedere: ai colleghi,ai vicini di casa ? "Scusi,ho il dubbio di essere cornuto plurimo,mi potrebbe dire qualcosa lei, che lavora con mia moglie?" Ma per favore...,


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi meglio vivere nel mondo reale
> 
> In un tradimento non si saprà MAI tutto
> 
> ...


Sappia,che non saprà tutto, e che a volte si prendono anche lucciole per lanterne!


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ti contraddici....prima dici che un traditore non risponderà esaurientemente alle domande, poi che  si deve sapere tutto... (dopo dieci anni poi!).....Ma a chi si deve chiedere: ai colleghi,ai vicini di casa ? "Scusi,ho il dubbio di essere cornuto plurimo,mi potrebbe dire qualcosa lei, che lavora con mia moglie?" Ma per favore...,


No non mi contraddico per il semplice motivo che è giusto sapere ma lo si deve fare con il presupposto che sarà solo una piccola parte ed annacquata. Lo si deve fare sopratutto per vedere la sua reazione è il grado di presa per il culo. 
Se hai letto la sua storia, lo sapevano tutti del tradimento tranne che random.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Infatti io metto sempre in guardia su cosa accade e su come si vive. La sensazione rimarrà per sempre, per questo secondo me dopo un tradimento è tutto finito. Non puoi ricostruire proprio più nulla. In questi giorni hanno scritto 2 persone che dopo anni non sono riusciti a superarlo e chi ci "riesce" fa finta che vada tutto bene, ma traspare dalle loro parole che non è così. Poi ci sono quelli come te che si scambiano le corna come dei favori e gli piace


Hai figli piccoli,Matteo?


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e ci sono quelli che leggono le testimonianze autentiche di vita REALE fatte da altri utenti, e ci costruiscono sopra sterminati paesaggi della loro FANTASIA..


Infatti.....quello che vale per uno,non per forza deve valere per tutti. Io ero già un intransigente,ma Matt è talebano!


----------



## Mat78 (31 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai figli piccoli,Matteo?


Si 2


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,le domande sono retoriche,così come le possibili risposte. Poi ,io dico sempre: se uno/a, scopre la relazione clandestina dell'altro dopo anni, i casi sono due (o tre).....O non è molto interessato al partner,o lo dà troppo per scontato ,oppure (terzo) la persona che ha vicino è un attore nato ,degno di un Oscar....ma comunque queste figure sono la minoranza e commettono pure esse degli errori.Per questo credo che la moglie di Random non abbia portato avanti la tresca per anni (uno?) .....ekkeccazz.... Devi conoscere il partner....capire i suoi stati d'animo e le reazioni emotive; mi puoi far fesso tre volte , ma non per tre anni!


Io sono “la vittima” di un seriale e non mi rendevo conto.
Principalmente c’è la fiducia. Poi c’è il fatto che se il tradimento viene compiuto in orario di lavoro, almeno del tradito, non si noterà nessun cambiamento delle abitudini.
Inoltre non è necessario essere un grande attore, basta utilizzare scuse credibili come un malessere ricorrente per spiegare distrazione. 
Con questo non sto mettendo pulci nelle orecchie a nessuno. Rispondo solo a te.


----------



## levante (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona colta non è necessariamente anche intelligente
> Poi  .,...sempre più convinta sia un fake


Ma chi io ? Chi ha parlato di cultura ?


----------



## Outdider (31 Marzo 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona colta non è necessariamente anche intelligente
> Poi  .,...sempre più convinta sia un fake


Caspita che presunzione.....


----------



## Outdider (31 Marzo 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,le domande sono retoriche,così come le possibili risposte. Poi ,io dico sempre: se uno/a, scopre la relazione clandestina dell'altro dopo anni, i casi sono due (o tre).....O non è molto interessato al partner,o lo dà troppo per scontato ,oppure (terzo) la persona che ha vicino è un attore nato ,degno di un Oscar....ma comunque queste figure sono la minoranza e commettono pure esse degli errori.Per questo credo che la moglie di Random non abbia portato avanti la tresca per anni (uno?) .....ekkeccazz.... Devi conoscere il partner....capire i suoi stati d'animo e le reazioni emotive; mi puoi far fesso tre volte , ma non per tre anni!


Non basta il dire d'essere incazzata con lui per la lontananza per coprire la tresca?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Caspita che presunzione.....


Vai tranquillo è un derivato brunettiano.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono “la vittima” di un seriale e non mi rendevo conto.
> Principalmente c’è la fiducia. Poi c’è il fatto che se il tradimento viene compiuto in orario di lavoro, almeno del tradito, non si noterà nessun cambiamento delle abitudini.
> Inoltre non è necessario essere un grande attore, basta utilizzare scuse credibili come un malessere ricorrente per spiegare distrazione.
> Con questo non sto mettendo pulci nelle orecchie a nessuno. Rispondo solo a te.


Quoto tutto. Ti fidi ciecamente quindi giustifichi ogni piccolo cambiamento... pensi sia un problema di lavoro o altro...poi magari ci sono momenti anche sereni e quindi abbassi le antenne. A me aveva doppia vita..giorni lavorativi e giorni feriali...nei lavorativi ti vedi pochissimo e quindi non ci fai caso. Nel wd stavamo abbsstanza bene. Impossibile capire.


----------



## Outdider (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo è un derivato brunettiano.


Minkia...è diventata un Guru...pensavo fosse solo una antica compagna femminista


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Marzo 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Minkia...è diventata un Guru...pensavo fosse solo una antica compagna femminista


Solo antica


----------



## Outdider (31 Marzo 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Solo antica


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono “la vittima” di un seriale e non mi rendevo conto.
> Principalmente c’è la fiducia. Poi c’è il fatto che se il tradimento viene compiuto in orario di lavoro, almeno del tradito, non si noterà nessun cambiamento delle abitudini.
> Inoltre non è necessario essere un grande attore, basta utilizzare scuse credibili come un malessere ricorrente per spiegare distrazione.
> Con questo non sto mettendo pulci nelle orecchie a nessuno. Rispondo solo a te.


Corretto.
Aggiungo anche che per un non traditore è difficile comprendere anche solo che qualcuno possa tradire. Sono proprio i fedeli per indole a essere quelli piu facili da tradire senza destare sospetti.
Pensano che tutti siano come loro.


----------



## Outdider (31 Marzo 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Aggiungo anche che per un non traditore è difficile comprendere anche solo che qualcuno possa tradire. Sono proprio i fedeli per indole a essere quelli piu facili da tradire senza destare sospetti.
> Pensano che tutti siano come loro.


Corretto


----------



## Mariben (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Ma chi io ? Chi ha parlato di cultura ?


Beh l'intelligenza ha ben poco a che fare con la dialettica e con la cultura a parer mio Nel caso specifico ho notato una cultura è una dialettica notevole Se volete anche una certa perspicacia ma dipende molto da come ognuno di noi valuta l'intelligenza mia madre era una persona di un intelligenza notevole Ma quando scriveva qualcosa si notava la sua ignoraranza,manco e' uscita a finire le elementari .In altri casi noto ragionamenti esposti in maniera impeccabile con una sintassi e una grammatica perfetta ma senza empatia, l'intelligenza di una persona si nota da ben altro e soprattutto non è mai arrogante


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si separa uno si separano tutti e due.
> Se lo vuole il tradito significa che il traditore sta benissimo con il tradito. È su questo il tradito dovrebbe ricavare qualche motivo di gratificazione.


Se stava benissimo non avrebbe tradito... Eh!
C'è poco da gratificarsi ad avere a fianco dei paraculi!


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'empatia credo stia nel rendersi consapevole che questo blocco va affrontato e non proposto semplicemente come un proprio blocco.
> 
> Se lo proponi come un blocco (o così o pomi) non è salubre.
> 
> Ma tutto parte da chi ha il blocco, e da come si "gioca" il blocco con il partner, secondo me


Hai detto niente....


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mancava una preposizione.
> 
> Anche perché, accidenti eh, anche con lei ci vorrebbe il consenso.


Sì, ma vista come ritorsione il consenso potrebbe essere estorto o coercito  con qualunque mezzo ed espediente; se il fine è quel tipo di vendetta,la volontà dell'altro (altra) a compartecipare è un dettaglio ininfluente. 
Per questo dicevo che, di riflesso, è avvilente per chi ,anche solo pensi di ripianare un torto subito, esigendo un credito in quei termini.


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Una persona colta non è necessariamente anche intelligente
> Poi  .,...sempre più convinta sia un fake


Sta scrivendo un libro, e noi l'aiutiamo....


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non mi contraddico per il semplice motivo che è giusto sapere ma lo si deve fare con il presupposto che sarà solo una piccola parte ed annacquata. Lo si deve fare sopratutto per vedere la sua reazione è il grado di presa per il culo.
> Se hai letto la sua storia, lo sapevano tutti del tradimento tranne che random.


Quindi? Deve andare a chiedere a quei "tutti"?


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono “la vittima” di un seriale e non mi rendevo conto.
> Principalmente c’è la fiducia. Poi c’è il fatto che se il tradimento viene compiuto in orario di lavoro, almeno del tradito, non si noterà nessun cambiamento delle abitudini.
> Inoltre non è necessario essere un grande attore, basta utilizzare scuse credibili come un malessere ricorrente per spiegare distrazione.
> Con questo non sto mettendo pulci nelle orecchie a nessuno. Rispondo solo a te.


Era sessualmente esuberante, oppure, lesinava i "doveri" coniugali....


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non basta il dire d'essere incazzata con lui per la lontananza per coprire la tresca?


Ecco , questo "potrebbe" essere un indicatore; fuorviante,se decifrato con pregiudizio. Esplorare tutte le variabili che innescano stati d'animo incongrui o inaspettati,per non dire inopportuni del partner, presuppone un'ottima conoscenza di se stessi.


----------



## levante (1 Aprile 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Beh l'intelligenza ha ben poco a che fare con la dialettica e con la cultura a parer mio Nel caso specifico ho notato una cultura è una dialettica notevole Se volete anche una certa perspicacia ma dipende molto da come ognuno di noi valuta l'intelligenza mia madre era una persona di un intelligenza notevole Ma quando scriveva qualcosa si notava la sua ignoraranza,manco e' uscita a finire le elementari .In altri casi noto ragionamenti esposti in maniera impeccabile con una sintassi e una grammatica perfetta ma senza empatia, l'intelligenza di una persona si nota da ben altro e soprattutto non è mai arrogante


Infatti ho detto " mi sembri " non "sei " e comunque ti ringrazio per l'interessante spiegazione ... Sul concetto che l'intelligenza non sia mai arrogante ho qualche riserva ...


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto " mi sembri " non "sei " e comunque ti ringrazio per l'interessante spiegazione ... Sul concetto che l'intelligenza non sia mai arrogante ho qualche riserva ...


Sgarbi è intelligente?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sgarbi è intelligente?


Na chiavica di uomo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto niente....


Sai che una volta anni fa uno mi confidò che con la moglie aveva "consumato" dopo 4 anni di matrimonio?

4 anni

Giuro che non è una balla, se mi disse una balla non lo so, ma non vedo perché avrebbe dovuto, nemmeno eravamo amici, era un momento di estemporanea confidenza nell'ambito di un rapporto professionale.

Se una persona non riconosce un SUO problema in tutto questo, e desidera "guarire" è un bel casino


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che una volta anni fa uno mi confidò che con la moglie aveva "consumato" dopo 4 anni di matrimonio?
> 
> 4 anni
> 
> ...


La realtà supera sempre la fantasia. 
La sessualità è talmente interdipendente da fattori insondabili ,da esperienze di cui si è perso memoria ,da esempi familiari, che è impossibile classificarla come mero sfogo fisico , dettato dagli ormoni. Soprattutto,per come si vuol  descrivere per il maschio; considerato alla stregua di un paio di testicoli da svuotare .....


----------



## levante (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sgarbi è intelligente?


Io non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere , hanno matrici diverse ... La prima è trasversale ... Ho conosciuto persone di ogni genere ... Anche il mite ed il remissivo possono essere stupidi 
Buona Pasqua


----------



## Outdider (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Io non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere , hanno matrici diverse ... La prima è trasversale ... Ho conosciuto persone di ogni genere ... Anche il mite ed il remissivo possono essere stupidi
> Buona Pasqua


Comunque Buona Pasqua a tutti voi...traditi e traditori


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Io non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere , hanno matrici diverse ... La prima è trasversale ... Ho conosciuto persone di ogni genere ... Anche il mite ed il remissivo possono essere stupidi
> Buona Pasqua


Quindi è intelligente perché ha carattere? 
L'intelligenza è costituita da molteplici sfaccettature, non ultima , l'adattabilità; l'Homo sapiens sapiens non è che fosse più intelligente del Neanderthal, era solo piu evoluto ed adattabile al contesto che evolveva. La maleducazione non richiede maggiore intelligenza, ma la consapevolezza di ciò che sia opportuno nel contingente. Dire che un brutto carattere,sia sintomatico di avere un "carattere" , significa nulla; al più testimonia poca flessibilità intellettuale e rispetto per le idee altrui. Compresa una mancanza di empatia di fondo; ma tutti i grandi o quasi, caratterialmente sono prevaricatori ed ambiziosi alla massima potenza. Ho detto quasi: Marco Aurelio sicuramente era meglio di suo figlio, ma anche di Giulio Cesare....
Diciamo ,per chiudere la parentesi di Sgarbi, che egli è un incoerente, contraddittorio, (uno che si è candidato in due comuni limitrofi ,per due forze politiche antagoniste....anni ottanta) opportunista,arrogante ,che si è tratteggiato un personaggio cui adempiere ,per motivi di immagine,  correlati alle prebende che percepisce nelle sue comparsate televisive. Poi è uno dei migliori critici d'arte viventi, credo, e mi pare si trasformi quando parla della sua materia,affabulando e dando la sensazione di essere molto convincente nelle sue dissertazioni ; quando, finalmente con stile autorevole ,quasi cattedratico ,moderato ed amorevole ,ci istruisce sula sua materia . Ma  non ricordo cosa pensasse di lui Zeri.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Era sessualmente esuberante, oppure, lesinava i "doveri" coniugali....


Esuberante.
La cosa che comunque rendeva impensabile la possibilità era il suo carattere timido che lo portava a essere in imbarazzo a chiedere un prezzo a una commessa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai che una volta anni fa uno mi confidò che con la moglie aveva "consumato" dopo 4 anni di matrimonio?
> 
> 4 anni
> 
> ...


Io ho conosciuto una che è stata sposata 8 anni senza mai avere un rapporto. Lui era disinteressato e lei era contenta di un rapporto fraterno.
Poi lei ha conosciuto un altro. Ha fatto sesso, è rifiorita. Hanno divorziato. Lui si è sposato con un’altra e ha avuto un figlio. 
Poi ho saputo di un’altra che è andata a convivere con uno, ma ...non hanno mai fatto sesso. Sono stati “insieme”per anni.


----------



## Mariben (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Io non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere , hanno matrici diverse ... La prima è trasversale ... Ho conosciuto persone di ogni genere ... Anche il mite ed il remissivo possono essere stupidi
> Buona Pasqua


L' intelligenza è trasversale appunto e chi lo è , a parer mio, espone il suo punto di vista le sue opinione senza mai mancare di rispetto
Si adatta, dici bene, ma sopratutto è ben centrato Non è egocentrico o narcisista a prescindere dal suo sapere non attacca né si sente attaccato da pareri discordanti al suo 
Equilibrato in poche parole 

Questo secondo me e in linea di massima il profilo di una persona intelligente 
Buona Pasqua a tutti


----------



## Mat78 (1 Aprile 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> L' intelligenza è trasversale appunto e chi lo è , a parer mio, espone il suo punto di vista le sue opinione senza mai mancare di rispetto
> Si adatta, dici bene, ma sopratutto è ben centrato Non è egocentrico o narcisista a prescindere dal suo sapere non attacca né si sente attaccato da pareri discordanti al suo
> Equilibrato in poche parole
> 
> ...


Quindi non è il tuo caso visto le tue risposte sul forum. Ora sono più tranquillo 
L'intelligenza di una persona non lo si valuta solo per questo o anche da questo.


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esuberante.
> La cosa che comunque rendeva impensabile la possibilità era il suo carattere timido che lo portava a essere in imbarazzo a chiedere un prezzo a una commessa.


Certo,è un maschio Alfa.....dietro al chiedere il prezzo c'erano magari secondi fini; e se era con te, al negozio,si spiega l'imbarazzo....


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto una che è stata sposata 8 anni senza mai avere un rapporto. Lui era disinteressato e lei era contenta di un rapporto fraterno.
> Poi lei ha conosciuto un altro. Ha fatto sesso, è rifiorita. Hanno divorziato. Lui si è sposato con un’altra e ha avuto un figlio.
> Poi ho saputo di un’altra che è andata a convivere con uno, ma ...non hanno mai fatto sesso. Sono stati “insieme”per anni.


Senza bere e mangiare si muore,senza sesso no.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi non è il tuo caso visto le tue risposte sul forum. Ora sono più tranquillo
> L'intelligenza di una persona non lo si valuta solo per questo o anche da questo.


----------



## levante (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi è intelligente perché ha carattere?
> L'intelligenza è costituita da molteplici sfaccettature, non ultima , l'adattabilità; l'Homo sapiens sapiens non è che fosse più intelligente del Neanderthal, era solo piu evoluto ed adattabile al contesto che evolveva. La maleducazione non richiede maggiore intelligenza, ma la consapevolezza di ciò che sia opportuno nel contingente. Dire che un brutto carattere,sia sintomatico di avere un "carattere" , significa nulla; al più testimonia poca flessibilità intellettuale e rispetto per le idee altrui. Compresa una mancanza di empatia di fondo; ma tutti i grandi o quasi, caratterialmente sono prevaricatori ed ambiziosi alla massima potenza. Ho detto quasi: Marco Aurelio sicuramente era meglio di suo figlio, ma anche di Giulio Cesare....
> Diciamo ,per chiudere la parentesi di Sgarbi, che egli è un incoerente, contraddittorio, (uno che si è candidato in due comuni limitrofi ,per due forze politiche antagoniste....anni ottanta) opportunista,arrogante ,che si è tratteggiato un personaggio cui adempiere ,per motivi di immagine,  correlati alle prebende che percepisce nelle sue comparsate televisive. Poi è uno dei migliori critici d'arte viventi, credo, e mi pare si trasformi quando parla della sua materia,affabulando e dando la sensazione di essere molto convincente nelle sue dissertazioni ; quando, finalmente con stile autorevole ,quasi cattedratico ,moderato ed amorevole ,ci istruisce sula sua materia . Ma  non ricordo cosa pensasse di lui Zeri.


Ero convinto di scrivere in discreto italiano ... Infatti, cito me stesso " non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere " . Non entro nel merito del Giudizio su Sgarbi , distinguo nettamente l'immagine pubblica ( business) da quella privata ... Potrei farmi un'idea di te rispetto a quello che scrivi che potrebbe essere dissonante da ciò che sei realmente...


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> Ero convinto di scrivere in discreto italiano ... Infatti, cito me stesso " non confonderei l'intelligenza con il carattere " . Non entro nel merito del Giudizio su Sgarbi , distinguo nettamente l'immagine pubblica ( business) da quella privata ... Potrei farmi un'idea di te rispetto a quello che scrivi che potrebbe essere dissonante da ciò che sei realmente...


Mi sono espresso male ma ho capito ciò che dicevi.
Quello che intendevo è che il comportamento , che discende dal carattere, attraverso il quale si manifesta e veicola il se, non lo vedo cosi disgiunto dalla intelligenza, di cui  è la manifestazione esteriore e sociale .
Quindi ritengo che una intelligenza specifica e specializzata,ma pur sempre parziale ,riferita alle variabili con cui si esplica nell'accezione comune, non sia indicativa ed esaustiva delle qualità intellettuali di un individuo. Per dirla a modo tuo: meglio uno stupido , moderato e forse consapevole dei propri limiti,di uno molto intelligente ma presuntuoso,maleducato e protervo. 
Esplicativa è la farsa del nostro seduto sul cesso che attaccava di Maio , come non farebbe nemmeno un bambino di sette anni: uno così è intelligente? Forse: certo è che ha un carattere di merda....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,è un maschio Alfa.....dietro al chiedere il prezzo c'erano magari secondi fini; e se era con te, al negozio,si spiega l'imbarazzo....


Ma no.


----------



## Mariben (1 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


>


Fermo restando che non mi reputo particolarmente intelligente ma nemmeno stupida ; credo che chi si vanta  ,chi millanta  e racconta storie inverosimili  lo sia ancor meno,  per non parlare di chi considera un reato il negarsi sessualmente  al proprio partner.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Fermo restando che non mi reputo particolarmente intelligente ma nemmeno stupida ; credo che chi si vanta  ,chi millanta  e racconta storie inverosimili  lo sia ancor meno,  per non parlare di chi considera un reato il negarsi sessualmente  al proprio partner.


----------



## LipScarlett (2 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Do una informazione a tutti: esistono SEPARAZIONE e DIVORZIO.
> Se non si sta più bene insieme per qualunque motivo ci si può lasciare.
> Quello che illegale è pretendere da una persona prestazioni sessuali.




Lo so che esistono.
Ma esistono 100 altri motivi che lo impediscono, compreso l'amore, almeno i primi anni di disagio.
anni fatti di tentativi, di notti passate a mettersi in discussione mentre l'altro dormiva pacioso .
Anni.
E illegale desiderare una vita sessuale appagante con il compagno che si è scelto per la vita?...hai le idee un Po confuse credo...
io trovo più illegale decidere per entrambi senza volerne neanche parlare onestamente. 
Trovo la comunicazione la base di ogni rapporto , di qualunque tipo di rapporto .
hai chiesto chi decide quale sia la frequenza giusta...non so darti la risposta.
ma fidati, a 35 anni, farlo 7 volte l'anno ( si...ho detto l'anno ) credo sia patologico .
ora ne ho 43...fai tu il conto di quanto deve essere commutato in pena visto che è illegale pretendere qualcosa di diverso...dato che fino a poco tempo fa ho continuato a provarci .
E dato che ti piace tanto parlare di ormoni...quella è l'età giusta per averli non solo alle stelle, ma avere anche la consapevolezza di se e di coppia giusta per goderne.
Le sue analisi sono apposto...ho controllato..
È il resto che non funziona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Lo so che esistono.
> Ma esistono 100 altri motivi che lo impediscono, compreso l'amore, almeno i primi anni di disagio.
> anni fatti di tentativi, di notti passate a mettersi in discussione mentre l'altro dormiva pacioso .
> Anni.
> ...


Capisco benissimo che chi vive una situazione ci stia male e che possano passare anni in attesa che le cose si aggiustino, quando poi è molto probabile che non si aggiustino.
Ma il principio che non si possano esigere rapporti sessuali è di legge perché altrimenti si configurerebbe il reato di stupro.
Purtroppo la vita non va sempre come si vorrebbe e come sarebbe giusto.
Bisogna accettare la realtà che una relazione non funzioni, che si sia sposato la persona sbagliata, che si sia incompatibili. 
Quando si vivono le situazioni si provano emozioni e sentimenti negativi e che portano a sentirsi respinti, svalutati e minano l’auto stima.
Non di meno queste situazioni non rendono legittimo lo stupro.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo che chi vive una situazione ci stia male e che possano passare anni in attesa che le cose si aggiustino, quando poi è molto probabile che non si aggiustino.
> Ma il principio che non si possano esigere rapporti sessuali è di legge perché altrimenti si configurerebbe il reato di stupro.
> Purtroppo la vita non va sempre come si vorrebbe e come sarebbe giusto.
> Bisogna accettare la realtà che una relazione non funzioni, che si sia sposato la persona sbagliata, che si sia incompatibili.
> ...


Ok. 
Ma tra lo stupro e il divorzio ci sarà pure una via di mezzo, un punto d'incontro?
Perché trovare un compagno o una compagna che assomma tutte le qualità adatte per riuscire a convivere con noi non è mai facile, soprattutto quando non si è più giovani.
Ci si può stare benissimo con una persona, pensare che sia un ottimo genitore per i figli e un valido compagno per la vita, che sono già obiettivi importanti da raggiungere, e poi trovarsi lì, impantanati in una vita sessuale inesistente o insoddisfacente, tarata su chi ha minor attrazione.
Io a mia moglie alla fine ho chiesto e lei è riuscita a darmi una risposta, che era quella che immaginavo e che credo sia quella corretta per tanti altri ai quali si oppone il silenzio.


----------



## random (3 Aprile 2018)

Buona Pasqua a tutti. In ritardo, ma non di molto.

Fare la fila è un dovere civile. Se non si rispetta il vecchietto che utilizza l'ombrello come se fosse un bastone guarderà [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], o [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] con aria di rimprovero. Questo non significa che vi correrà dietro brandendo l'ombrello come una clava. Molto probabilmente finirà con il borbottare qualcosa sulla maleducazione delle giovani generazioni. 
Ma immagino che per voi rispettare la fila sei scontato. 
Allo stesso modo, scopare con il marito è un dovere coniugale. Questo non significa che il malcapitato di turno sia autorizzato a corrervi dietro nudo per violentarvi. Molto probabilmente si girerà dall'altro lato borbottando qualcosa di semi incomprensibile, del tipo "ma tu guarda sta stronza...". Ovviamente, per voi NON rispettare quello che è un dovere coniugale è scontato, da quanto leggo. Attenzione, non rispettare mai, non sto parlando di periodi negativi, malesseri fisici o rifiuti "random".

A mio parere, è indice di arroganza stabilire autonomamente quale legge, regolamento o consuetudine universalmente riconosciuta sia meritevole di essere rispettata e quale no, perseguendo i nostri personali interessi. Il sesso rientra tra i doveri coniugali, quindi fatevene una ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma tra lo stupro e il divorzio ci sarà pure una via di mezzo, un punto d'incontro?
> Perché trovare un compagno o una compagna che assomma tutte le qualità adatte per riuscire a convivere con noi non è mai facile, soprattutto quando non si è più giovani.
> Ci si può stare benissimo con una persona, pensare che sia un ottimo genitore per i figli e un valido compagno per la vita, che sono già obiettivi importanti da raggiungere, e poi trovarsi lì, impantanati in una vita sessuale inesistente o insoddisfacente, tarata su chi ha minor attrazione.
> Io a mia moglie alla fine ho chiesto e lei è riuscita a darmi una risposta, che era quella che immaginavo e che credo sia quella corretta per tanti altri ai quali si oppone il silenzio.


O si considera il sesso primario e, di conseguenza, la sua mancanza un motivo di divorzio. Oppure lo si considera uno degli elementi del matrimonio e, benché importante, possibile da mettere da parte.
Il dialogo nella coppia riguarda le singole coppie.
Non è possibile esigere il sesso.
Ho avuto un vivace scambio di opinioni anni fa con un utente perché sostenevo che nel letto matrimoniale allungare una mano per verificare se c’è vita nell’universo è lecito. Il dialogo può essere verbale e non verbale, senza imporre niente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti. In ritardo, ma non di molto.
> 
> Fare la fila è un dovere civile. Se non si rispetta il vecchietto che utilizza l'ombrello come se fosse un bastone guarderà @_Brunetta_, o @_Mariben_ con aria di rimprovero. Questo non significa che vi correrà dietro brandendo l'ombrello come una clava. Molto probabilmente finirà con il borbottare qualcosa sulla maleducazione delle giovani generazioni.
> Ma immagino che per voi rispettare la fila sei scontato.
> ...


Fai deduzioni un po’ random.
Questo tuo discorso è molto diverso da altri fatti in precedenza.


----------



## random (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai deduzioni un po’ random.
> Questo tuo discorso è molto diverso da altri fatti in precedenza.



Non mi sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non mi sembra.


Le deduzioni sono random perché supponi che il sostenere un principio corrisponda a un vissuto.
I discorsi fatti, non specificamente i tuoi.


----------



## random (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le deduzioni sono random perché supponi che il sostenere un principio corrisponda a un vissuto.
> I discorsi fatti, non specificamente i tuoi.



In effetti stavo sostenendo un principio.


----------



## farmer (3 Aprile 2018)

Random come prosegue l'armonia famigliare?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> In effetti stavo sostenendo un principio.


Veramente hai fatto insinuazioni su me e mariben.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O si considera il sesso primario e, di conseguenza, la sua mancanza un motivo di divorzio. Oppure lo si considera uno degli elementi del matrimonio e, benché importante, possibile da mettere da parte.
> Il dialogo nella coppia riguarda le singole coppie.
> *Non è possibile esigere il sesso.
> *Ho avuto un vivace scambio di opinioni anni fa con un utente perché sostenevo che nel letto matrimoniale allungare una mano per verificare se c’è vita nell’universo è lecito. Il dialogo può essere verbale e non verbale, senza imporre niente.


Vero.
Sarebbe però anche consigliabile confrontarsi sulle motivazioni dell'assenza del sesso dalla vita di coppia e cercare una soluzione che faccia stare bene entrambe le persone all'interno della coppia.
Nel 99% dei casi il rifiuto dell'attività sessuale è dovuto a un calo dell'attrazione verso il partner e in una percentuale sconosciuta ma sicuramente minore all'essere attratti da qualcun altro/a e avere una vita sessuale con altri.
Ammettendolo si rischia che dall'altra parte ci si senta "liberi" di cercare altrove, cosa che, sesso o meno, non tutti desiderano che avvenga.
Insomma, il "non mi piaci più fisicamente per cui non facciamo più sesso" non corrisponde a "non mi piace più per cui puoi far sesso con altre persone" automaticamente. Il tacere è un modo per eludere ragionamenti che possano comportare un rischio di tradimento, che anche chi si è allontanato o tradisce non desidera.
Meglio lasciare le persone nell'attesa sperando che prima o poi si abituino.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sarebbe però anche consigliabile confrontarsi sulle motivazioni dell'assenza del sesso dalla vita di coppia e cercare una soluzione che faccia stare bene entrambe le persone all'interno della coppia.
> Nel 99% dei casi il rifiuto dell'attività sessuale è dovuto a un calo dell'attrazione verso il partner e in una percentuale sconosciuta ma sicuramente minore all'essere attratti da qualcun altro/a e avere una vita sessuale con altri.
> Ammettendolo si rischia che dall'altra parte ci si senta "liberi" di cercare altrove, cosa che, sesso o meno, non tutti desiderano che avvenga.
> ...


Magari le ragioni sono diverse.
Intanto è ben difficile che una persona non piaccia più improvvisamente se non subentrano fattori abnormi oppure se vi sono ragioni di rancore o di caduta di stima.
Interferenze di pensieri per altre persone possono passare.
Voglio dire che il silenzio non dipende necessariamente da un evitamento, ma può essere che venga percepito anche dal coniuge freddo come una situazione momentanea di cui è meglio non parlare per non cristillarizzare un sentire che ritiene o vuole ritenere momentaneo.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari le ragioni sono diverse.
> *Intanto è ben difficile che una persona non piaccia più improvvisamente* se non subentrano fattori abnormi oppure se vi sono ragioni di rancore o di caduta di stima.
> Interferenze di pensieri per altre persone possono passare.
> Voglio dire che il silenzio non dipende necessariamente da un evitamento, ma può essere che venga percepito anche dal coniuge freddo come una situazione momentanea di cui è meglio non parlare per non cristillarizzare un sentire che ritiene o vuole ritenere momentaneo.


Si spegne l'interesse fisico col tempo.
Non è raro che accada, soprattutto quando non era così intenso neppure prima.
Non sempre ci si sposa o si hanno relazioni di lunga durata con le persone più intensamente attraenti (quelle che accendono l'ormone solo a starci vicino e quasi sempre non solo a te...), ma con quelle che sotto tutti i profili risultano più equilibrate, gradevoli e piacevoli. 
Dopo anni è difficile parlare di situazione momentanea.
Qualche mese è più che comprensibile, al contrario.


----------



## random (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente hai fatto insinuazioni su me e mariben.


No. Se hai inteso questo allora mi sono spiegato male.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si spegne l'interesse fisico col tempo.
> Non è raro che accada, soprattutto quando non era così intenso neppure prima.
> Non sempre ci si sposa o si hanno relazioni di lunga durata con le persone più intensamente attraenti (quelle che accendono l'ormone solo a starci vicino e quasi sempre non solo a te...), ma con quelle che sotto tutti i profili risultano più equilibrate, gradevoli e piacevoli.
> Dopo anni è difficile parlare di situazione momentanea.
> Qualche mese è più che comprensibile, al contrario.


Però o il sesso è una funzione naturale (e questo spiega il valore di bisogno che gli viene assegnato) oppure è una necessità che nasce solo in presenza di una attrazione intensa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> No. Se hai inteso questo allora mi sono spiegato male.


Ok :up:


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti. In ritardo, ma non di molto.
> 
> Fare la fila è un dovere civile. Se non si rispetta il vecchietto che utilizza l'ombrello come se fosse un bastone guarderà @_Brunetta_, o @_Mariben_ con aria di rimprovero. Questo non significa che vi correrà dietro brandendo l'ombrello come una clava. Molto probabilmente finirà con il borbottare qualcosa sulla maleducazione delle giovani generazioni.
> Ma immagino che per voi rispettare la fila sei scontato.
> ...


Sesso e dovere nella stessa frase....somiglia ad un processo di desertificazione :scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però o il sesso è una funzione naturale (e questo spiega il valore di bisogno che gli viene assegnato) oppure è una necessità che nasce solo in presenza di una attrazione intensa.


Tutte e due.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte e due.


Eh le due posizioni così espresse sono inconciliabili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti. In ritardo, ma non di molto.
> 
> Fare la fila è un dovere civile. Se non si rispetta il vecchietto che utilizza l'ombrello come se fosse un bastone guarderà [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], o [MENTION=6886]Mariben[/MENTION] con aria di rimprovero. Questo non significa che vi correrà dietro brandendo l'ombrello come una clava. Molto probabilmente finirà con il borbottare qualcosa sulla maleducazione delle giovani generazioni.
> Ma immagino che per voi rispettare la fila sei scontato.
> ...


 come molti doveri si fa mal volentieri.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Dovrebbe essere un piacere coniugale...


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh le due posizioni così espresse sono inconciliabili.


Perché?
Il sesso è un bisogno che si esprime anche con la masturbazione in assenza di partner disponibile o attraente e che trova il suo compimento quando si trova una persona che si ritiene adeguata e attraente per accoppiarsi.
Teoricamente le aspettative di chiunque in una coppia sono quelle di poter fare del sesso di coppia.
Poi accade che a uno dei due elementi venga meno l'attrazione verso l'altro e questa aspettativa non trova più corrispondenza nella realtà.
In pratica tu hai un soggetto che si nega perché non più attratto dall'altro pur pretendendo fedeltà e un altro soggetto che ancora desidera il partner e anche per questo motivo tende a restargli inizialmente fedele.
L'unica via d'uscita nel breve periodo per spegnere il desiderio senza tradire o non avendo possibilità di farlo resta la maturazione. Nel lungo periodo la maggior parte però se può, tradisce. Il sesso di coppia, in presenza di desiderio, manca a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Il sesso è un bisogno che si esprime anche con la masturbazione in assenza di partner disponibile o attraente e che trova il suo compimento quando si trova una persona che si ritiene adeguata e attraente per accoppiarsi.


...e quella persona te la sposi.
Io vedo più probabile un rancore verso la persona rifiutata. Reale o per proiezione non so.
Così come anche il silenzio è comunicazione, anche il silenzio di sesso comunica.
Se con un estraneo è normale non comunicare, non lo è con chi si è scelto. Se c’è silenzio è una comunicazione e non è non mi piaci, semmai è “sei un estraneo” per una parte intima di me e rispondo con il silenzio del corpo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere un piacere coniugale...


:up: reciproco.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *...e quella persona te la sposi.*
> Io vedo più probabile un rancore verso la persona rifiutata. Reale o per proiezione non so.
> Così come anche il silenzio è comunicazione, anche il silenzio di sesso comunica.
> *Se con un estraneo è normale non comunicare, non lo è con chi si è scelto.* Se c’è silenzio è una comunicazione e non è non mi piaci, semmai è “sei un estraneo” per una parte intima di me e rispondo con il silenzio del corpo.


Sì, ma l'attrazione  non è costante nella vita.
Dopo 20 anni ci si stanca anche di fare sesso con la stessa persona, o magari non la si trova più attraente come quando la si è sposata.
Magari è la persona più adatta per tante altre cose, la migliore con cui convivere, con cui fare le vacanze, con cui fare dei figli, ma è anche quella che a letto ormai ti ha stufato.
Ma con quale coraggio riesci ad ammetterlo al partner? 
"Caro, mi dispiace, non ho più voglia di fare sesso con te perché fisicamente non mi piaci più. Però ti amo, non potrei fare a meno di te e sei importante nella mia vita per tante altre cose. Tranne per il sesso.".
Meglio il silenzio, le scuse, i mal di testa o gli stress sul lavoro che la verità. 
Perché credi che io sia stato tradito?
In generale, è l'attrazione sessuale che porta a tradire, verso qualcuno con cui la chimica è finalmente forte, qualcuno che ti fa ribollire il sangue. Il resto un po' ce lo inventiamo.


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma l'attrazione  non è costante nella vita.
> Dopo 20 anni ci si stanca anche di fare sesso con la stessa persona, o magari non la si trova più attraente come quando la si è sposata.
> Magari è la persona più adatta per tante altre cose, la migliore con cui convivere, con cui fare le vacanze, con cui fare dei figli, ma è anche quella che a letto ormai ti ha stufato.
> Ma con quale coraggio riesci ad ammetterlo al partner?
> ...


no posso dire che la mia lei non mi aveva stufato anche se erano passati anni , solo non ne aveva più voglia per cui sommata la menopausa e gravi lutti la cosa è scemata fino a scomparire , poi come dice il proverbio: l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro , si è saltato il fosso


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> no posso dire che l*a mia lei non mi aveva stufato* anche se erano passati anni , solo non ne aveva più voglia per cui sommata la menopausa e gravi lutti la cosa è scemata fino a scomparire , poi come dice il proverbio: l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro , si è saltato il fosso


Se è per questo neanche a me mia moglie ha stufato...
E' una parte sola che smette di essere attratta quasi sempre.


----------



## random (4 Aprile 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sesso e dovere nella stessa frase....somiglia ad un processo di desertificazione :scared::scared::scared::scared:


Ma se la condizione di negarsi permane nel tempo, cosa per certi versi legittima, allora è più corretto separarsi oppure dare la facoltà al partner di fare sesso liberamente con un'altra persona. Naturalmente, nel tempo significa più di qualche mese.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ne sei così sicuro vai alla stazione dei carabinieri più vicina a denunciarlo.. così poi ci fai il report di come è andata :rotfl:


Muoio


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Muoio


Sarebbe da farci un 3d stile racconto demenziale, come un gioco compartecipato

Già vedo l'inizio del racconto

"Era una tarda sera uggiosa in quel quartiere periferico di Milano. dentro la locale stazione dei carabinieri il piantone annoiato chattava con una ripugnante culona di Arezzo, quando la porta dell'ingresso si aprì...

"Buonasera, devo fare una denuncia"

"E cosa deve denunciare..?" Rispose indolente il piantone.." furto? Rapina? Le hanno rubato il portafoglio? Aggressione..?.. o tanto per cambiare le sono entrati in casa nel sonno?"

"No" .. rispose serio l'uomo.. "mia moglie non me l'ha data"

Il piantone distolse lo sguardo dallo smartphone e si fece serissimo guardandolo negli occhi

"Quante volte?"

"Due.. ieri sera.. e stasera ancora si è negata"

Il piantone continuò a guardarlo fisso, mentre alzava la cornetta del telefono.. "capitano.. c'è un'emergenza, deve venire immediatamente"

(Continua)


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma se la condizione di negarsi permane nel tempo, cosa per certi versi legittima, allora è più corretto separarsi oppure dare la facoltà al partner di fare sesso liberamente con un'altra persona. Naturalmente, nel tempo significa più di qualche mese.


Sono abbastanza convinto che non ci si sposi solo perché si è fortemente attratti da una persona ma per tante alte cose che ci piacciono di lei e perché la si ritiene la miglior persona con cui convivere.
Quando col tempo l'attrazione si spegne, quelle altre caratteristiche possono restare intatte.
E influenzare le decisioni.
Perché divorziare da una persona con cui la convivenza è comunque, fraternamente o amichevolmente, piacevole?
O desiderabile?
Inaccettabile anche che il partner abbia relazioni esterne perché comunque resta sempre il partner, quello che si è scelto e nessuno mette a rischio la propria stabilità se può evitarlo.


----------



## random (4 Aprile 2018)

Passata le festa, gabbato lu Santo!

Dopo aver passato un paio di giorni di serenità i nodi sono tornati al pettine. Onestamente sono stato fin troppo bene e questo paradossalmente mi ha fatto star male. Ho fatto fatica ad accettare la normalità di un paio di giorni di vacanza in relax assoluto, lontano dagli stress quotidiani e da tutto il resto. Probabilmente non riesco neanche a spiegarmi come vorrei, ma il vero problema è stata, da parte mia, l'ostinata non accettazione del fatto che con la mia famiglia sto bene. Giocare con i bambini, fare sesso rilassati. Insomma tutte piacevolezze che ritengo fuori posto. E' come se la rabbia che ho dentro resistesse nonostante la felicità. Come se non volesse andare via da me.

Mia moglie ha notato questa mia ambivalenza ed ieri mattina, approfittando del fatto che google la ha avvertita di una connessione alla sua posta elettronica effettuata dal mio cellulare, me ne ha chiesto la ragione.
Ho controllato la sua posta, cosa che tra l'altro abbiamo sempre fatto vicendevolmente, ma sempre per un  motivo concreto, perchè cercavo di scavare alla ricerca di non so neanche bene io cosa. Questa cosa lei l'ha capita.
così è uscito fuori il numero di cellulare degli sms. Lei mi ha ricordato che fu un numero attivato dall'ufficio nei primi tempi che veniva utilizzato per gli incarichi volanti che arrivavano mentre loro erano in giro per i vari uffici a svolgere i compiti assegnati. In questo modo erano sempre rintracciabili e sull'sms rimanevano i dettagli tecnici dell'intervento richiesto, cosa impossibile da memorizzare con una semplice telefonata. Era una cosa di cui ero perfettamente a conoscenza, ma che avevo dimenticato, perchè risaliva a tanti anni fa. Mi ha anche mostrato la vecchissima mail con cui il servizio veniva annunciato e dove veniva chiesto il loro numero di cellulare per potergli inviare gli sms. 

Poi mi ha chiesto di smetterla. Mi ha detto che lei ha commesso un errore dieci anni fa, poi un altro a non dirmelo ed infine adesso a non parlarmi subito e con sincerità. Ma aveva visto subito che avevo sclerato ed allora presa dal panico ha cercato di aggiustare le cose, in modo maldestro, per evitare guai peggiori. Lei riconosce tutti questi errori ma adesso mi chiede di andare avanti e cercare di recuperare, oppure di andare via e rifarmi una vita altrove. Da parte sua in sede di separazione vorrebbe solo che continuassi a pagare la metà del mutuo ed un assegno per i figli di 1200/1500 euro. Potremmo addirittura non separarci, ma semplicemente andarcene ognuno per i fatti propri.
Lei non vuole che questo accada. Ha accettato il fatto che io sia come impazzito al punto da andare con una escort, ha accettato il clima da Santa Inquisizione instaurato dentro casa, i continui controlli casuali, con telefonate o messaggi whatsapp, gli improvvisi inviti durante la mattinata a bissare i caffè appena presi a distanza di 5-10 minuti, (ovviamente in altri bar, per salvare la faccia). Ha rinunciato ad andare in palestra, dove con un paio di amiche si limitavano a dei goliardici commenti sui ragazzi che si allenavano, perchè ha accettato il fatto che non era più il caso di stressarmi ulteriormente. Mi ha anche comunicato che non andrà in nessuna palestra fino a dopo l'estate. Se per quel periodo la nostra situazione sarà sufficientemente migliorata, allora ne riparleremo insieme, in caso contrario rinuncerà definitivamente.
Era molto scossa. Lei non vuole separarsi. Mi ha detto che sta cercando di essere forte, di prendersi carico del fatto che la situazione è questa per colpa sua, ma che non sa come fare a farmi calmare. Se non potrò più fidarmi di lei, allora dobbiamo lasciarci. L'incarico dato all'investigatore l'ha davvero molto scossa. Mi ha chiesto se avevo in programma altre iniziative. Allora le ho detto di Fabiana, che volevo contattarla. Si è scurita in volto. Mi ha chiesto di smetterla quasi urlando. Mi ha detto che non devo e non posso coinvolgere anche persone che all'epoca erano all'oscuro di tutto. che non ha senso e non è giusto. Che sarebbe uno sputtanamento totale e completo. Mi ha detto che Fabiana non sa nulla di più di qualche pettegolezzo che di sicuro si sarà diffusa all'epoca ed io non ho bisogno di pettegolezzi, dal momento che ho saputo la versione originale delle cose. 
Le ho detto che se ci sono stati pettegolezzi, allora la cosa è durata più di un paio di volte. 
Ma lei ha detto di no. L'ha ripetuto tante volte. Mi ha detto che non avrebbe avuto senso chiudere la stalla quando i buoi erano scappati. Mi ha detto che questo potrebbe essere sensato se fino ad ora lei avesse sostenuto una versione da cui appariva innocente e non in questo caso che lei ha comunque confessato al sua colpa. Una o cento volte, non cambia molto.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

E allora? 
Mo c’hai fatt’ a palla. Deciditi. Secondo me non la perdonerai mai, fattene una ragione.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me tua moglie, Random, ha un atteggiamento assolutamente coerente che io valuto positivamente.
Tu invece stai sfiorando l'ossessione.
Lascia perdere l'investigatore.
E' uscito tutto o quasi, non troverai altro.
Abbiamo dipanato tutti i dubbi e i sospetti.
Lei ha compreso il tuo dolore.
Lasciatevi tutto alle spalle.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me tua moglie, Random, ha un atteggiamento assolutamente coerente che io valuto positivamente.
> Tu invece stai sfiorando l'ossessione.
> Lascia perdere l'investigatore.
> E' uscito tutto o quasi, non troverai altro.
> ...


quoto


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Random .. riparti con questa nuova consapevolezza... Tutti possiamo sbagliare.
E cerca di controllare ogni tanto senza farti sgamare.


----------



## ipazia (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Ma se la condizione di negarsi permane nel tempo, cosa per certi versi legittima, allora è più corretto separarsi oppure dare la facoltà al partner di fare sesso liberamente con un'altra persona. Naturalmente, nel tempo significa più di qualche mese.


Per come la vedo io la condizione di negarsi non è una condizione, è una posizione. 

In quanto tale o è spiegabile (e spiegata), e questo dipende dalla volontà di mettersi in gioco sul serio, oppure diviene un parametro per cui io valuto il partner nella relazione con me. 

Elimino da questo la questione malattia, che sia psichica che sia fisica. 
Ma anche in questo caso valuterei la possibilità e la volontà del curarsi.

Parto comunque dal presupposto che la sessualità, e quindi la comunicazione sessuale, sia l'elemento principe che contraddistingue l'essere coppia e non semplicemente l'essere in due. 
Quindi se manca quella parte di comunicazione, per come la vedo io, cade anche l'esclusività reciproca che ne deriva. 
A me non basta, e non è mai bastato un contratto per definire i reciproci impegni relazionali. 
E non mi sono mai affidata ad un contratto per sintetizzarli e definirli. 
Posizione che ritengo ancora valida, per me. 

E di questo discuterei. 
Non tanto per ottenere qualcosa dall'altro. Ma per chiarire la mia di posizione a riguardo. 

Non penso in ogni caso sia esigibile. Come un dovere. 
E non la vorrei neanche una comunicazione "costretta" da me, dal dovere o da quel che si vuole. 
Mi farebbe sentire umiliata. E questo spegnerebbe il mio desiderio. 

Non lo so. 
Ho comunque costruito la mia vita in modo da non dover dipendere dalla presenza di un uomo al mio fianco.
Sono una donna indipendente a tutti i livelli, e avere accanto qualcuno deriva dal desiderio e non dal bisogno. 

Capisco che in situazioni in cui il legame intimo si è andato ad intersecare con alleanze anche di genere materiale, oltre che emotivo, la questione si fa ben più complessa. 

Ma l'esigibilità o la rivendicazione mi sembrano comunque fuori luogo. 

Come si può esigere il desiderio?

Semmai si può andare a vedere dove lo si è perso. Se è volontà di entrambi. E se entrambi ne sono capaci. 

E non è detto.

Se devo essere sincera, vedo anche difficile e complessa una comunicazione autentica riguardo la sessualità in relazioni dove la sessualità è stata "presa" come conseguenza della relazione, dell'affetto e dell'impulso di avvicinamento e attaccamento e non collocata, fin dall'inizio, come cardine fra gli altri cardini a pari dignità.


----------



## malox70 (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Una o cento volte, non cambia molto.


Opinabile


----------



## void (4 Aprile 2018)

" *Da parte sua in sede di separazione vorrebbe solo che continuassi a pagare la metà del mutuo ed un assegno per i figli di 1200/1500 euro. Potremmo addirittura non separarci, ma semplicemente andarcene ognuno per i fatti propri."*

Penso che lei ti ha detto cose sensate. Quello che puoi scoprire in piu' - ammesso ci sia ancora qualcosa da scoprire - non cambia molto. Ora devi prendere tu una decisione, capire se puoi accettare quello che e' successo, se la gioia di stare con lei come famiglia supera il dolore per quello che e' stato. Prenditi del tempo, vivi insieme a lei giorno per giorno, se il tuo tormento non cessa sei sempre in tempo ad allontanarti. Non prendere decisioni affrettate. 

Unica cosa che non riesco a comprendere , mi riferisco al neretto, e' come riusciate a mescolare una proposta economica attinente la separazione con il tentavivo di riconciliazione. Come si fa a parlare di sentimenti ed arrivare a dire: "se ci separiamo vorrei *solo *1200/1550 euro per i figli e meta. del mutuo".
Ma magari sono io che sono sbagliato.


----------



## random (4 Aprile 2018)

void ha detto:


> " *Da parte sua in sede di separazione vorrebbe solo che continuassi a pagare la metà del mutuo ed un assegno per i figli di 1200/1500 euro. Potremmo addirittura non separarci, ma semplicemente andarcene ognuno per i fatti propri."*
> 
> Penso che lei ti ha detto cose sensate. Quello che puoi scoprire in piu' - ammesso ci sia ancora qualcosa da scoprire - non cambia molto. Ora devi prendere tu una decisione, capire se puoi accettare quello che e' successo, se la gioia di stare con lei come famiglia supera il dolore per quello che e' stato. Prenditi del tempo, vivi insieme a lei giorno per giorno, se il tuo tormento non cessa sei sempre in tempo ad allontanarti. Non prendere decisioni affrettate.
> 
> ...


Perchè vuole separarsi. Ritiene molto difficile continuare la convivenza con me, dal momento che non ho accettato quello che è successo. E probabilmente non lo accetterò mai.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: reciproco.


Ovvio ....


----------



## Outdider (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Passata le festa, gabbato lu Santo!
> 
> Dopo aver passato un paio di giorni di serenità i nodi sono tornati al pettine. Onestamente sono stato fin troppo bene e questo paradossalmente mi ha fatto star male. Ho fatto fatica ad accettare la normalità di un paio di giorni di vacanza in relax assoluto, lontano dagli stress quotidiani e da tutto il resto. Probabilmente non riesco neanche a spiegarmi come vorrei, ma il vero problema è stata, da parte mia, l'ostinata non accettazione del fatto che con la mia famiglia sto bene. Giocare con i bambini, fare sesso rilassati. Insomma tutte piacevolezze che ritengo fuori posto. E' come se la rabbia che ho dentro resistesse nonostante la felicità. Come se non volesse andare via da me.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che la signora ha molto altro da nascondere...comunque, non ho capito se lei vuole o no la separazione.


----------



## Mat78 (4 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Mi sa che la signora ha molto altro da nascondere...comunque, non ho capito se lei vuole o no la separazione.


Certo che ha altro da nascondere.  Se gli da tutti quei soldi per forza che la vuole. Non ha nemmeno la vergogna di chiederli dopo quello che ha fatto, ma questo è comune a tutti.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che ha altro da nascondere.  Se gli da tutti quei soldi per forza che la vuole. Non ha nemmeno la vergogna di chiederli dopo quello che ha fatto, ma questo è comune a tutti.


Ha chiesto solo gli spiccioli per le creature. Dai


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe da farci un 3d stile racconto demenziale, come un gioco compartecipato
> 
> Già vedo l'inizio del racconto
> 
> ...


Il Capitano allora penso' che nei tempi oramai andati, sarebbe pure riuscito, a venire immediatamente. Bastava la rievocazione di un porno. Ricacciò nella testa il pensiero, e si accontentò di fare il corridoio e l' ammezzato che lo separavano dalla stanza dell'appuntato in quarantacinque secondi cronometrati.

"Appuntato, che succede?"

"Capitano, il signore qui presente e' venuto - NON VENUTO - a denunciare la moglie, che non gliela ha data!"

"per quante volte, appuntato?"

"tre, capitano. Tre in due giorni"

Il capitano ricacciò il pensiero di non averla avuta neppure le uniche tre volte che l'aveva chiesta. Negli ultimi due anni. Però a quel punto era enormemente incazzato con se stesso, per non aver mai pensato di denunciare la moglie. E invidioso della ostentata consapevolezza dei propri diritti, del tizio che aveva davanti.
Il capitano VOLEVA procedere con la denuncia. Già si vedeva col precedente di reato in mano. Lui che fino ad ora in mano aveva avuto altro.

(continua )


----------



## Outdider (4 Aprile 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che ha altro da nascondere.  Se gli da tutti quei soldi per forza che la vuole. Non ha nemmeno la vergogna di chiederli dopo quello che ha fatto, ma questo è comune a tutti.


Anzi ha ridimensionato le sue richieste. La signora ha una paura fottuta di quello che Fabiana potrà dire...comunque [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] non credo riuscirà mai a saperlo, avrà immediatamente informato e concordato una versione sostenibile con la collega. Rimango comunque dell'idea che la moglie ne uscirà con le ossa rotte, a livello lavorativo, da una eventuale separazione.


----------



## farmer (4 Aprile 2018)

Random tua moglie ha detto cose sensate, compresa quella che piuttosto di continuare così è meglio separarsi. Vedi anche i tuoi dubbi sul numero telefonico è stato spiegato? Ha ragione anche su Fabiana,non ha bisogno di sputtanamenti, si sta comportando come una moglie modello consapevole dei suoi errori e del tuo dolore. ADESSO TOCCA A TE, tu hai detto che la ami tanto,che la desideri ancora, ci tieni ai figli. ....prendila e spiegagli che hai bisogno di un po di tempo,ma che la ami e vuoi continuare  (io farei così ) . Altrimenti molla tutto subito, stare insieme è prolungare il dolore. Ma rifletti dopo non puoi più tornare indietro.......e il dolore sarà più grande


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anzi ha ridimensionato le sue richieste. La signora ha una paura fottuta di quello che Fabiana potrà dire...comunque [MENTION=7440]random[/MENTION] non credo riuscirà mai a saperlo, avrà immediatamente informato e concordato una versione sostenibile con la collega. Rimango comunque dell'idea che la moglie ne uscirà con le ossa rotte, a livello lavorativo, da una eventuale separazione.


Ma ora se si distruggono chi rimette .... non sarà ne la prima ne l'ultima persona che accetta e tira avanti ... Si separa e farà il bravo padre .. spero


----------



## Outdider (4 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma ora se si distruggono chi rimette .... non sarà ne la prima ne l'ultima persona che accetta e tira avanti ... Si separa e farà il bravo padre .. spero


Probabilmente andrà a finire così...certo però che in testa penserà sempre di avere qualcosa d'irrisolto


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Probabilmente andrà a finire così...certo però che in testa penserà sempre di avere qualcosa d'irrisolto


Ma ora cosa gli interessa sapere ... Si separerà farà il bravo padre e troverà un'altra..


----------



## Outdider (4 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma ora cosa gli interessa sapere ... Si separerà farà il bravo padre e troverà un'altra..


Evidentemente per lui è importante


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il Capitano allora penso' che nei tempi oramai andati, sarebbe pure riuscito, a venire immediatamente. Bastava la rievocazione di un porno. Ricacciò nella testa il pensiero, e si accontentò di fare il corridoio e l' ammezzato che lo separavano dalla stanza dell'appuntato in quarantacinque secondi cronometrati.
> 
> "Appuntato, che succede?"
> 
> ...


"Giovanotto" parti il capitano "lei qui rappresenta la parte sana di questo paese, la parte che non ha paura a denunciare questo tipo di reati che sono gravissimi, ma molto spesso tenuti nascosti per vergogna, per imbarazzo.." 

E mentre pronunciava queste parole ripensava alla moglie e alle cose a lui negate, è tradì un attimo di cedimento..

Si riprese.. fiero e severo.. alzò la cornetta del telefono e chiamò la moglie:
"Stasera non tornerò a dormire, mia cara.. qui stanno succedendo cose molto ma molto gravi.. "

E mentre lo diceva c'era una sorta di rabbia verso i suoi confronti, per quello che, in quella notte, stava drammaticamente vivendo.

"Sappia.." riprese parlando al convenuto "che pochissimi hanno il coraggio di fare quello che lei sta facendo.. e avrà tutta la nostra protezione, deve fidarsi della giustizia.. intende quindi fare un esposto?"

"Più esposto di così.. capitano.." replicò l'uomo sommessamente "stasera mi sono denudato davanti a lei, ma ha detto che non le interessa.. "

Seguirono momenti di silenzio assoluto.. e poi la commozione prese il sopravvento.. e i tre si strinsero in un tenerissimo, dolce, commovente abbraccio  fraterno..

(Continua ).  :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Giovanotto" parti il capitano "lei qui rappresenta la parte sana di questo paese, la parte che non ha paura a denunciare questo tipo di reati che sono gravissimi, ma molto spesso tenuti nascosti per vergogna, per imbarazzo.."
> 
> E mentre pronunciava queste parole ripensava alla moglie e alle cose a lui negate, è tradì un attimo di cedimento..
> 
> ...


E fu così che si resero conto dell'importanza di quel momento. Loro tre, abbracciati, e di fronte a loro un universo di opportunità. Stavano aprendo la strada della prigione per migliaia di fighe di legno e cazzi di burro. Una vendetta esemplare verso tutti i mal di testa, i problemi di lavoro, i cicli abbondanti che avrebbe rivoluzionato la frontiera della astinenza.

"appuntato!" - disse il capitano - "turi fuori il codice penale, che qui dobbiamo cercare l'articolo!"

"signorsì capitano.... Aspetti che lo cerco.... Signore, trovato!"

"bene, appuntato. Perché qui stiamo mettendo le basi per una nuova giurisprudenza. Mi dica, appuntato: per Lei sarebbe anzitutto opportuno pubblicare la sentenza di condanna? Oppure iscriverla sulla carta d'identità? Mmmmm.... A chi non la da' dovrebbe essere vietato andare all'estero. Che cazzo ci va a fare?. Prima però dobbiamo trovare l'articolo..."

Un mondo nuovo si dischiuse, fatto di consorti sempre disponibili, nell'immaginario dei tre.

(continua )


----------



## random (4 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Giovanotto" parti il capitano "lei qui rappresenta la parte sana di questo paese, la parte che non ha paura a denunciare questo tipo di reati che sono gravissimi, ma molto spesso tenuti nascosti per vergogna, per imbarazzo.."
> 
> E mentre pronunciava queste parole ripensava alla moglie e alle cose a lui negate, è tradì un attimo di cedimento..
> 
> ...





Cielo ha detto:


> E fu così che si resero conto dell'importanza di quel momento. Loro tre, abbracciati, e di fronte a loro un universo di opportunità. Stavano aprendo la strada della prigione per migliaia di fighe di legno e cazzi di burro. Una vendetta esemplare verso tutti i mal di testa, i problemi di lavoro, i cicli abbondanti che avrebbe rivoluzionato la frontiera della astinenza.
> 
> "appuntato!" - disse il capitano - "turi fuori il codice penale, che qui dobbiamo cercare l'articolo!"
> 
> ...



Il pezzo più interessante è quello dove descrivete dettagliatamente la flora e la fauna della giungla Amazzonica. C'è una sola piccola incongruenza, perchè, come immagino ben sapete, le sorgenti del Rio delle Amazzoni non sono in Brasile, ma in Perù. A parte questo dettaglio, il resto è favoloso...:up::condom:


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pezzo più interessante è quello dove descrivete dettagliatamente la flora e la fauna della giungla Amazzonica. C'è una sola piccola incongruenza, perchè, come immagino ben sapete, le sorgenti del Rio delle Amazzoni non sono in Brasile, ma in Perù. A parte questo dettaglio, il resto è favoloso...:up::condom:


Tra "scrittori" ci si intende


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il pezzo più interessante è quello dove descrivete dettagliatamente la flora e la fauna della giungla Amazzonica. C'è una sola piccola incongruenza, perchè, come immagino ben sapete, le sorgenti del Rio delle Amazzoni non sono in Brasile, ma in Perù. A parte questo dettaglio, il resto è favoloso...:up::condom:


Io sono rimasto piantato sullo sguardo del carabiniere di piantone, al momento in cui apprende il "reato"

Lo immagino cosi...


----------



## random (5 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tra "scrittori" ci si intende


Che poi è quello che ha consentito a questa discussione di limitare quella che è invece la caratteristica che pervade molte altre discussioni simili che ho letto sul forum.  Ossia la sensazione di parlare del caro estinto con i parenti più prossimi dello stesso.  Per varie ragioni che io ho ritenuto opportuno non osteggiare, se non addirittura assecondare, si è creata un'aura di incredulità latente che ha favorito una discussione ampia e vivace, che mi è stata molto utile in alcuni momenti cruciali di questa storia. Ovviamente i migliori consigli sono stati quelli dei traditori, sempre più propensi a spiegare cause e ragioni. Ma anche molti traditi con alcuni interventi sono stati illuminanti. Vorrei dirvi che il peggio è passato e da ora me la vedrò da solo, ma sarebbe una grande bugia. Tuttavia, tanti problemi sono affrontati e questa la ritengo una cosa molto importante. Quindi, la morale è che non tutto il male viene per nuocere. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Che poi è quello che ha consentito a questa discussione di limitare quella che è invece la caratteristica che pervade molte altre discussioni simili che ho letto sul forum.  Ossia la sensazione di parlare del caro estinto con i parenti più prossimi dello stesso.  Per varie ragioni che io ho ritenuto opportuno non osteggiare, se non addirittura assecondare, si è creata un'aura di incredulità latente che ha favorito una discussione ampia e vivace, che mi è stata molto utile in alcuni momenti cruciali di questa storia. Ovviamente i migliori consigli sono stati quelli dei traditori, sempre più propensi a spiegare cause e ragioni. Ma anche molti traditi con alcuni interventi sono stati illuminanti. Vorrei dirvi che il peggio è passato e da ora me la vedrò da solo, ma sarebbe una grande bugia. Tuttavia, tanti problemi sono affrontati e questa la ritengo una cosa molto importante. Quindi, la morale è che non tutto il male viene per nuocere. Grazie a tutti.


In bocca al lupo....


----------



## farmer (5 Aprile 2018)

Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri. ...spero che  (anche in piccolissima parte )anche i miei interventi abbiano servito ad illuminarti. .......Ciao .......e magari fra un po di tempo aggiornaci su come va.


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Random .. riparti con questa nuova consapevolezza... Tutti possiamo sbagliare.
> E cerca di controllare ogni tanto senza farti sgamare.


Ma se ho capito bene, le ha detto anche dell'investigatore....e che avrebbe intervistato la collega....Mah..... surreale!


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se ho capito bene, le ha detto anche dell'investigatore....e che avrebbe intervistato la collega....Mah..... surreale!


Noooooo. Struuuuuuunz


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Noooooo. Struuuuuuunz


Ah....ho sbagliato capitolo!


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....ho sbagliato capitolo!


Ah ah ......non è surreale, è solo strunz.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ah ah ......non è surreale, è solo strunz.


Tu sei nirvanico


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tu sei nirvanico


Se nirvanico è na bella cosa nirvanico anche a te


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Maggio 2018)

novità dall'amico?


----------



## patroclo (2 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> novità dall'amico?


Bentornato!!!!....spero ti fermarai un po', qui il forum si stava un po' ammosciando


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Maggio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Bentornato!!!!....spero ti fermarai un po', qui il forum si stava un po' ammosciando


Facile, è ricominciata la gincana delle scadenze. Ho preso di nuovo la residenza a bordo del Frecciarossa. Fino a luglio sicuramente mi faccio vedere. Grazie del Bentornato comunque


----------



## farmer (3 Maggio 2018)

Random come prosegue in famiglia. ....Mi auguro e ti auguro bene


----------



## twinpeaks (6 Maggio 2018)

random ha detto:


> "fai di me quello che vuoi" non mi sembra affatto. *Semmai è lei che soffre, in questo momento, di bipolarismo*. Per quanto riguarda il decisionismo, forse è passato in secondo piano il fatto che io deciso che lei doveva andare all'università e laurearsi, io ho deciso che doveva rimanere a fare un lavoro in un posto in cui non voleva più andare. Anzi, per dirla tutta, quello che sta accadendo adesso, in realtà successe allora come conseguenza della mia decisione di forzarle la mano. Se fosse tornata ad agosto, adesso saremmo felici. Forse vivremmo come due cuori ed una capanna, questo si....


Lascia perdere il bipolarismo che non c'entra niente. Quel che vi è successo è questo: che la tua scoperta del tradimento di dieci anni fa ha risvegliato i diversi, non piccolissimi problemi della vostra relazione (e delle vostre singole personalità). 
Il problema principale è il vostro reciproco risentimento. 
Tuo perchè non ti senti risarcito della protezione che hai offerto in passato a tua moglie; il risarcimento che avresti voluto sarebbe stato: dominarla, ma non ci sei riuscito (è una cliente difficile da dominare); suo, perchè la protezione che le hai offerto le è pesata, appunto perchè si considera, a torto o a ragione, in diritto di dominarti: pensa che sei più debole di lei, le piace farti da crocerossina perchè ritiene che la posizione del malatino impotente ti si convenga. 
Se vuoi una medicina sintomatica, vai dall'amica (si fa per dire) Elena e te la scopi, vedrai che non aspetta altro. Però l'effetto dura poco. Se vuoi una medicina più seria, comincia a riflettere su questo aspetto della  vostra relazione, ed eventualmente, quando ci hai capito qualcosa parlane con tua moglie. Ti preavviso che non sarà un colloquio facile.
Nel frattempo pensa anzitutto ai figli e non coinvolgerli in questa storia. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## random (16 Maggio 2018)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il bipolarismo che non c'entra niente. Quel che vi è successo è questo: che la tua scoperta del tradimento di dieci anni fa ha risvegliato i diversi, non piccolissimi problemi della vostra relazione (e delle vostre singole personalità).
> Il problema principale è il vostro reciproco risentimento.
> Tuo perchè non ti senti risarcito della protezione che hai offerto in passato a tua moglie; i*l risarcimento che avresti voluto sarebbe stato: dominarla*, ma non ci sei riuscito (è una cliente difficile da dominare); suo, perchè la protezione che le hai offerto le è pesata, appunto perchè si considera, a torto o a ragione, in diritto di dominarti: pensa che sei più debole di lei, le piace farti da crocerossina perchè ritiene che la posizione del malatino impotente ti si convenga.
> Se vuoi una medicina sintomatica, vai dall'amica (si fa per dire) Elena e te la scopi, vedrai che non aspetta altro. Però l'effetto dura poco. Se vuoi una medicina più seria, comincia a riflettere su questo aspetto della  vostra relazione, ed eventualmente, quando ci hai capito qualcosa parlane con tua moglie. Ti preavviso che non sarà un colloquio facile.
> Nel frattempo pensa anzitutto ai figli e non coinvolgerli in questa storia. In bocca al lupo.



Mai pensato di dominarla. Forse di guidarla per il tempo necessario, ma nulla di più.
Su di lei, credo che abbia dei fortissimi sensi di colpa per quello che ha fatto ed abbia cercato più volte nel corso del tempo di espiare. Probabilmente riuscendoci, secondo la sua opinione.
Carina l'idea di scoparsi Elena. Potrei anche prenderla in considerazione.

Per il resto diciamo che ha prevalso la ragion di stato. Anche se è stato faticoso da ammettere, qualunque mia ulteriore reazione sarebbe ricaduta sulla famiglia in modo più pesante che non il suo tradimento, quindi mi sono tenuto le corna in cambio di un suo racconto che mi è sembrato più aderente alla realtà come avevo iniziato a figurarmela ed a qualche altro piccolo bonus di valore complessivamente trascurabile.


----------



## farmer (16 Maggio 2018)

Dopo tanto tempo sei tornato, da quello che scrivi si vede che sei molto più tranquillo di 2 mesi fa,riesci anche a fare dell ironia, sicuramente hai lavorato molto su te stesso, ma spero che anche il suo aiuto abbia giovato molto,poi,  come ti dicevo,anche il tempo fa la sua parte. .....auguri sinceri e ogni tanto fatti sentire così. ......per sapere come stai


----------

